# بتسمع أيه دلوقتي ؟ ( متجدد )



## GeoMotorizer (29 مارس 2011)

*انا حالا بسمع ترنيمة .. أسمك يا يسوع ( شريط يا سبب وجودي ) 
بس من شوية كنت بسمع أغاني  أغاني *


----------



## Rosetta (29 مارس 2011)

*ترنيمة وا حبيبي وا حبيبي​*


----------



## Violet Fragrance (29 مارس 2011)

أنا عم بسمع قرآن رجيم اهئ اهئ
غصب عني ....
أخي عم يسمع و يسمعني
عم اتعذب


----------



## Rosetta (29 مارس 2011)

شذا البنفسج قال:


> أنا عم بسمع قرآن رجيم اهئ اهئ
> غصب عني ....
> أخي عم يسمع و يسمعني
> عم اتعذب



*الله يعينك على هيك عذاب 
معلش اتحملي إن الله مع الصابرين هههههههههههه​*


----------



## Violet Fragrance (29 مارس 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *الله يعينك على هيك عذاب
> معلش اتحملي إن الله مع الصابرين هههههههههههه​*


ههههههههههههههههههه مضطرة :cry2:
بس و أخيييييييييييييييييراً سكروووووووووو
يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااي
هيييييييييييييييييييه:yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:


----------



## GeoMotorizer (29 مارس 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *ترنيمة وا حبيبي وا حبيبي​*


*ده شريط أيه ده ومين المرنم ؟*


شذا البنفسج قال:


> أنا عم بسمع قرآن رجيم اهئ اهئ
> غصب عني ....
> أخي عم يسمع و يسمعني
> عم اتعذب


*وده من أيه ده ؟
أخوكي بيسمع قران ليه ؟*


----------



## Violet Fragrance (29 مارس 2011)

GeoMotorizer قال:


> *ده شريط أيه ده ومين المرنم ؟*
> 
> *وده من أيه ده ؟
> أخوكي بيسمع قران ليه ؟*


أخي الحبيب ,,,
أنا متنصرة ... بدك أخي يسمع إنجيل؟؟


----------



## Rosetta (29 مارس 2011)

GeoMotorizer قال:


> *ده شريط أيه ده ومين المرنم ؟*



[YOUTUBE]XOGUVmgLX1M[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## GeoMotorizer (29 مارس 2011)

شذا البنفسج قال:


> أخي الحبيب ,,,
> أنا متنصرة ... بدك أخي يسمع إنجيل؟؟


*أهااااا 
الواحد لما بيفهم بيحس براحة كدة *


Rosetta قال:


> [YOUTUBE]XOGUVmgLX1M[/YOUTUBE]​


*thanks*


----------



## Violet Fragrance (29 مارس 2011)

GeoMotorizer قال:


> *أهااااا
> الواحد لما بيفهم بيحس براحة كدة *
> 
> *الرب يباركك أخي*


----------



## كوك (29 مارس 2011)

_*انا بسمع ترنيمة يا امى يا عدراااااااا*_

*شكرا على الموضوع الجميل*​


----------



## Violet Fragrance (29 مارس 2011)

حالياً ... عم بسمع الأخبار ...
و من شوي كنت عم بسمع ترنيمة
يا شباباً أورثوذكسياً...


----------



## MIKEL MIK (29 مارس 2011)

*انا بسمع ترانيم حلوه ومعزيه

تايه وسط بحور العالم
معتش اسيبك تاني
متعولش الهم ومتخفشي ربنا موجود​*


----------



## kalimooo (29 مارس 2011)

الاخبااااااااااار


----------



## just member (29 مارس 2011)

هلا ولا شيئ
موضوع حلو عن جد


----------



## GeoMotorizer (2 أبريل 2011)

*بسمع ترنيمة 
انت الحقيقة*


----------



## god love 2011 (2 أبريل 2011)

*دلوقتى هدوء مش مشغله حاجه​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 أبريل 2011)

غلطه لهاني شاكر


----------



## +ماربيلا+ (2 أبريل 2011)

*انا بسمع ترانيم لبرسوم القمص اسحق*

*حقيقى يا شذا انتى متنصره وعايشه لسه مع اهلك*​


----------



## bob (2 أبريل 2011)

*انا بسمع تاملات سيدنا البابا بالموسيقي 
دي تقريبا مش بسمع غيرها*


----------



## GeoMotorizer (11 أبريل 2011)

*ترنيمة مفيش فايدة 
شريط بتحسني
*


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 أبريل 2011)

بعمل فى صمت ​


----------



## tasoni queena (11 أبريل 2011)

بسمع سؤال جرئ ( الاخ رشيد )


----------



## Coptic MarMar (11 أبريل 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> غلطه لهاني شاكر



*هههههههههههه
يارايق :heat:*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (11 أبريل 2011)

*بسمع ترنيمة يايسوع تعبان :t7:*​


----------



## marcelino (11 أبريل 2011)

*مــوســيقى سلو*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (11 أبريل 2011)

*بسمع ترنيمة لحد امتى - هايدى منتصر 

فكرة الموضوع لذيذة جدا 
*​


----------



## Rosetta (11 أبريل 2011)

*بحبك وحشتيني - حسين الجسمي  ​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (11 أبريل 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *بحبك وحشتيني - حسين الجسمي  ​*



*بس بقى يابت بنكسف :08:
مش قدام الاعضاء كده :99:*​


----------



## Rosetta (11 أبريل 2011)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *بس بقى يابت بنكسف :08:
> مش قدام الاعضاء كده :99:*​



*هههههههههه 
وتردي ليه يا حبي كده جبتيلنا الشبهة قدام الاعضاء :wub:​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (11 أبريل 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *هههههههههه
> وتردي ليه يا حبي كده جبتيلنا الشبهة قدام الاعضاء :wub:​*


*
ههههههههه
ماتيجى براحتها الشبهه احنا بنعمل حاجة غلط ولا ايه 
بنت بتعاكس بنت 
ايه بلاش :08:*​


----------



## Rosetta (11 أبريل 2011)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *
> ههههههههه
> ماتيجى براحتها الشبهه احنا بنعمل حاجة غلط ولا ايه
> بنت بتعاكس بنت
> ايه بلاش :08:*​



:love45:​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (11 أبريل 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> :love45:​



:08::08::08:​


----------



## Rosetta (11 أبريل 2011)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> :08::08::08:​



*بس يا بنت خطيبك في الموضوع 
ههههههههههههه ​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (11 أبريل 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *بس يا بنت خطيبك في الموضوع
> ههههههههههههه ​*



*ههههههههه
تصدقى شكلك هتحبسينااااااا :t32:
مش برضه الأخت روز اللى بتكلمنى :shutup22:
ولا قلبتى يابت :new2:
ههههههه*​


----------



## Rosetta (11 أبريل 2011)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *ههههههههه
> تصدقى شكلك هتحبسينااااااا :t32:
> مش برضه الأخت روز اللى بتكلمنى :shutup22:
> ولا قلبتى يابت :new2:
> ههههههه*​



*هههههههههه
نعم يا أختاه معك الأخت روز :gy0000:​*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (11 أبريل 2011)

*ترنيمة لغيرك ممنوع اللمس*


----------



## mero_engel (11 أبريل 2011)

بسمع كيف انسي​


----------



## ارووجة (12 أبريل 2011)

يا سيدي كم كان قاسيا - نزار فارس

[YOUTUBE]5jdvE3y5NZc&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Twin (12 أبريل 2011)

*جديد الموضوع ده وجامد*

*أنا بسمع منير ... طعم البيوت *​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (12 أبريل 2011)

بسمع هدوء رهيب وداخل اناااااااااااااااااااااااااااام


----------



## +bent el malek+ (12 أبريل 2011)

*بسمع ترنيمة *
*وسط الليل ربى كلمنى *

*ميرسى على الموضوع الجميل*​


----------



## marcelino (12 أبريل 2011)

*ولا حاجه علشان زهقت
*​


----------



## Twin (12 أبريل 2011)

*يهمك في أيه ... للهضبة *​


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 أبريل 2011)

صمـــــــــــت 
ولن اندم على صمتى فى يوم ​


----------



## marmora jesus (13 أبريل 2011)

بسمع موسيقي تعبتني نفسيا​


----------



## marcelino (13 أبريل 2011)

*arabas got talent
*​


----------



## Twin (13 أبريل 2011)

*ترنيمة ناصف صبحي ... أحنا شعبك ملناش غيرك*​


----------



## Twin (13 أبريل 2011)

*بيقولوا الصبر طيب ... سلطان الطرب *
*ومعاه واحد هوت شوكلت *
*عملين قفله*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (13 أبريل 2011)

*اجتماع سيدنا البابا
*​


----------



## Twin (13 أبريل 2011)

*هو أنا بس ال كافر في المنتدي ده ؟*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (13 أبريل 2011)

*هو انا بسمع سونجات ينفع ولا اروح ​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 أبريل 2011)

مازالت اتمتع بالصمت ​


----------



## GeoMotorizer (13 أبريل 2011)

*بتفرج علي أجتماع البابا
*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (13 أبريل 2011)

*بسمع فضل شاكر خلصت كلامك ​*


----------



## Twin (13 أبريل 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *بسمع فضل شاكر خلصت كلامك ​*


*مطلعتش الوحيد الكافر :smil15:*​​​


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 أبريل 2011)

بجد مافيش اجمل من الصمت ​


----------



## marcelino (13 أبريل 2011)

*سونج معلش
*​


----------



## Rosetta (13 أبريل 2011)

*نانسي عجرم - يا كثر ​*


----------



## marcelino (13 أبريل 2011)

*سونج فكرت فى وقت من الاوقات انك حبيتنى*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 أبريل 2011)

.
.
..
.
.
.
..
مازلت أعمل فى صمت ​


----------



## marcelino (14 أبريل 2011)

*ولاحاجه
*​


----------



## GeoMotorizer (14 أبريل 2011)

*أسمع صراخي يا سيدي *


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (15 أبريل 2011)

Twin قال:


> *مطلعتش الوحيد الكافر :smil15:*​​​





*احم احم هههههههههههههه ​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (15 أبريل 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *نانسي عجرم - يا كثر ​*



*
فعلا مالهاش حللللللللل
كان نفسى اديكى تقييم ​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (15 أبريل 2011)

*تامر عاشور هقدر ​*


----------



## marcelino (15 أبريل 2011)

*موسيقى يهمك فى ايه

*​


----------



## govany shenoda (15 أبريل 2011)

[YOUTUBE]5jdvE3y5NZc&feature=player_embedded#at=32[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (15 أبريل 2011)

*بسمع الكلام 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (15 أبريل 2011)

*عدوية مش مبييييييييييين ​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (15 أبريل 2011)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> *بسمع الكلام
> 
> 
> 
> ...





*هههههههههههه نايس سمعان ههههههههههه​*


----------



## كرستينا كركر (15 أبريل 2011)

*بسمع ترنيمه مصر بتندهك*


----------



## govany shenoda (16 أبريل 2011)

ترنيمه هو احنا عشان ساكتين


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (16 أبريل 2011)

*بسمع ترنيمة اسمها مجروح وحزين 
*​


----------



## marcelino (16 أبريل 2011)

*مــوسيقى*​


----------



## +febronia+ (16 أبريل 2011)

ترنيمة جوَّه القلب يا بابا شنوده​


----------



## Twin (17 أبريل 2011)

*صدي صوتي *
*وشكلي هنام*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (17 أبريل 2011)

*بحب اسمع عبد الحليم بليل 
بسمع مجموعه بحبها
وبسمع ناو 
ابو عيون جريئه​*


----------



## marcelino (17 أبريل 2011)

*ولا أى بتنجان
*​


----------



## marmora jesus (17 أبريل 2011)

صعبان عليا منك​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (17 أبريل 2011)

*صلبوا حبيبى
*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (17 أبريل 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> صعبان عليا منك​




*ميصعبش عليكي غالي leasantr​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (17 أبريل 2011)

*بسمع ترنيمة ايوة هانت كل حاجة​*


----------



## marmora jesus (17 أبريل 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *ميصعبش عليكي غالي leasantr​*




ما تخليك حلو كده وخليك في حالك يا حج :gy0000:​


----------



## marcelino (18 أبريل 2011)

*عظه اكرم اباك وامك للقس يؤانس كمال*​


----------



## mero_engel (18 أبريل 2011)

بصخه المقدسه


----------



## marcelino (18 أبريل 2011)

*بشوف فيلم سوسنه العفيفه
*​


----------



## Twin (18 أبريل 2011)

*يصنع العجائب ... هايدي*​


----------



## Coptic Man (18 أبريل 2011)

صليبي كان بدالك نجيب لبيب​


----------



## tasoni queena (18 أبريل 2011)

بسمع صمتى


----------



## MIKEL MIK (18 أبريل 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> ما تخليك حلو كده وخليك في حالك يا حج :gy0000:​




:a63::a63:​


----------



## Twin (19 أبريل 2011)

*كيف تسكت عن شعبك ... فريق الرسالة*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (19 أبريل 2011)

*بسمع صلوات البصخة ​*


----------



## HaZeM KaBo (19 أبريل 2011)

لو كنت غالى عليك

مصطفى قمر


----------



## Twin (19 أبريل 2011)

*فوق الصليب رأيتك ... أيمن كفروني*​


----------



## Rosetta (19 أبريل 2011)

*رااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائعة ​*[YOUTUBE]23x1eSxKbw0&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Rosetta (19 أبريل 2011)

*يا سلام  

ترنيمة الله اللي عم يجمعكن - أيمن كفروني​*


----------



## marmora jesus (21 أبريل 2011)

كلمات من مبدأ اللي اختشي مات​


----------



## marcelino (21 أبريل 2011)

*ولا حاجه
*​


----------



## GoDz (21 أبريل 2011)

me 2 wala 7aga​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (21 أبريل 2011)

*اليوم علق على خشبة لفيروز​*


----------



## GeoMotorizer (22 أبريل 2011)

*ولا حاجة *


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (22 أبريل 2011)

*ترنيمة حكاية الم *
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 أبريل 2011)

تمثليه القيامه بصوت سيدنا والمعلم ابراهيم عياد 
من قداس القيامه 2006​


----------



## GoDz (23 أبريل 2011)

ترينمة ضنايا


----------



## mero_engel (23 أبريل 2011)

مش مشغله حاجه


----------



## tasoni queena (23 أبريل 2011)

واحبيبى زياد شحاتة

ارجع يا زمان - لؤى


----------



## MIKEL MIK (23 أبريل 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> واحبيبى زياد شحاتة
> 
> ارجع يا زمان - لؤى




*تيجي ازاي دي​*


----------



## tasoni queena (23 أبريل 2011)

> تيجي ازاي دي



هههههههههه مش عارفة

بس حطاهم ورا بعض وعمالين يتعادو ورا بعض ههههههههههه

ما انا لسة قايلة بسمع اغانى عادى


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 أبريل 2011)

لحن امانه اللص​


----------



## Alexander.t (23 أبريل 2011)

بضرب قهوه دوبل مظبوطه وبسمع ساعدني لاصاله :d


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 أبريل 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> بضرب قهوه دوبل مظبوطه وبسمع ساعدني لاصاله :d



خليك مؤمن يا حج 
واطلب المساعده من ربنا 
وفكك من اصاله دي :gy0000:​


----------



## Alexander.t (23 أبريل 2011)

انا مينا يبني مش مؤمن


----------



## tasoni queena (23 أبريل 2011)

بسمع صمتى


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 أبريل 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> بسمع صمتى



دا ايه الازعاج ده


----------



## tasoni queena (23 أبريل 2011)

> دا ايه الازعاج ده



هههههههههه ده انا نادرا ما اصمت يعنى


----------



## HaZeM KaBo (23 أبريل 2011)

بسمع الاسطورة عمرو دياب


----------



## marcelino (23 أبريل 2011)

*يهمك فى ايه .. موسيقى فقط
*​


----------



## Rosetta (23 أبريل 2011)

*المسيــــــــــــح قام بالحقيقة قام 
شوكة الموت كسر لما قام و إنتصر
إفرحوا يا مسيحيين  
​*[YOUTUBE]ShkpQLqV3N8[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (23 أبريل 2011)

*بسمع قصيدة علشان مين جاى تموت​*


----------



## My Rock (23 أبريل 2011)

إسمع زياد شحاته ـ يدك المثقوبة

[YOUTUBE]ser0uDzB-ug[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## govany shenoda (23 أبريل 2011)

[YOUTUBE]8JVfZljt2hw[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (23 أبريل 2011)

*قصه فداء

من شريط علشانى اتألم​*


----------



## marcelino (23 أبريل 2011)

*ترنيمه اخرستوس انيستى*​


----------



## govany shenoda (23 أبريل 2011)

[YOUTUBE]BTdfU4IpkGI&NR=1[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violet Fragrance (23 أبريل 2011)

عم بسمع ترنيمة رهيبة...يا سيدي كم كان قاسياً
ترنيمة مبكية ....
لنزار فارس ....
طول الوقت عم بسمعا
ميرسييييييي حبيبتي روز


----------



## lo siento_mucho (23 أبريل 2011)

بسمع الكتاب المقدس المسموع   انجيل يوحنا


----------



## marcelino (24 أبريل 2011)

*انا اللى عارف اعمالك .. ابونا موسي رشدى
*​


----------



## marcelino (25 أبريل 2011)

*english song*​


----------



## GoDz (26 أبريل 2011)

*me 2 *​


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (26 أبريل 2011)

[YOUTUBE]GuwXENH-a90[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## أنجيلا (26 أبريل 2011)

*نشيد على محمد*
*راسىىىىىىىىى هينفجر:a4:*
*:090104~384::090104~384::090104~384:*​


----------



## govany shenoda (26 أبريل 2011)

بسمع عياط ابني 
وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااء


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (27 أبريل 2011)

*كان فين  >>> محمد عدوية ​*


----------



## marcelino (27 أبريل 2011)

*عظه عن الخدمه
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (27 أبريل 2011)

ترنيمة اخرستوس انستى


----------



## govany shenoda (27 أبريل 2011)

بسمع ترنيمه ياضلمه مالك في القلوب ماشيه وبتمدي
[YOUTUBE]kRtw0qJ6iCM[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## marcelino (27 أبريل 2011)

*عظه لقداسه البابا عن القيامه
*​


----------



## روزي86 (27 أبريل 2011)

بسمع اغنية

بتنسيني حياتي


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (27 أبريل 2011)

*بتخاف عليك قدى >>>> بسكال​*


----------



## marmora jesus (27 أبريل 2011)

محاكمة القران
هههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## tasoni queena (28 أبريل 2011)

انت الحب - جورج الراسى


----------



## marcelino (28 أبريل 2011)

*الى اقصى الدنيا ومعايا رساله ... فادياااا
*​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (28 أبريل 2011)

الرب يباركك


----------



## Rosetta (28 أبريل 2011)

*بياع و شاطر نانسي عجرم :new6:​*


----------



## marcelino (28 أبريل 2011)

*لا استحق ان تعلن لى حبك .. فاديا
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (28 أبريل 2011)

> بياع و شاطر نانسي عجرم



اغانى استغفر الله العظيم

بدل ما تسمعى نانسى والاغانى والكلام الفاضى ده

اسمعى جورج الراسى - انت الحب هههههههههههههه


----------



## just member (28 أبريل 2011)

اغنية اسمها كلمات ماجدة الرومي ياللي بتغنيها


----------



## Rosetta (28 أبريل 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> اغانى استغفر الله العظيم
> 
> بدل ما تسمعى نانسى والاغانى والكلام الفاضى ده
> 
> اسمعى جورج الراسى - انت الحب هههههههههههههه


*بحبها أغاني استغفر الله العظيم دي ههههههههههه 
بس حلوة أغنية جورج دي :love45:​*


----------



## Rosetta (28 أبريل 2011)

just member قال:


> اغنية اسمها كلمات ماجدة الرومي ياللي بتغنيها



*يا ربي يا جووووو 
ما صدقت إيمتى خلصت من إدماني على الأغنية دي
لأنه صارلي أسبوع بسمع فيها ههههههههههه 
رجعت ذكرتني فيها :t19:​*


----------



## just member (28 أبريل 2011)

ههههههههههههههه
هي بالحقيقة اكتير حلوة

هلا بسمع Celine Dion
Soong  I'm Alive


----------



## marcelino (28 أبريل 2011)

*بسمع عظه*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (28 أبريل 2011)

*ام كلثوم ( لسة فاكر )
*​


----------



## tamav maria (28 أبريل 2011)

مش بسمع دلوقتي ي حاجه
عاوزه شوية هدوء


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (28 أبريل 2011)

*صعبان عليا >>> عمرو دياب​*


----------



## tasoni queena (28 أبريل 2011)

صمتتتتى هههههههههه


----------



## كوك (28 أبريل 2011)

*البرصه العالميه *

:thnk0001:​


----------



## marcelino (28 أبريل 2011)

*تأمل الرجاء > قداسه البابا
*​


----------



## أنجيلا (28 أبريل 2011)

*"مالي غيرك"ل سركيس*
*صرت مدمنة على الترنيمة ده ههههههههههه*


​


----------



## tasoni queena (28 أبريل 2011)

ارجع يا زمان - لؤى


----------



## marcelino (28 أبريل 2011)

*الى اقصى الدنيا .. فاديا
*​


----------



## HappyButterfly (28 أبريل 2011)

*بسمع ايمان البحر درويش هتوحشينى ازى
*​


----------



## marcelino (28 أبريل 2011)

*يـــــــــسوع زى السكر
*​


----------



## marcelino (29 أبريل 2011)

*بسمع ابونا زكريا على البالتوك
*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (29 أبريل 2011)

*سنه أولي جرح​*


----------



## tasoni queena (30 أبريل 2011)

ترنيمة اجهل - زياد شحاتة


----------



## marcelino (30 أبريل 2011)

*ولا حاجه خالص
*​


----------



## marmora jesus (30 أبريل 2011)

خلص الكلام ​


----------



## tasoni queena (30 أبريل 2011)

انت الحب - جورج الراسى


----------



## tasoni queena (30 أبريل 2011)

اجهل - زياد شحاتة


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (30 أبريل 2011)

أنا ساكن في حصون الصخر (عادل ماهر رووعة )​ياريت تسمعوها  بجد


ما اتعلمتش أعيش وأنا خايف ولا أعدد جراحاتى
ما اتعلمتش أواجه عاصف وأنا طاوى ف جنحاتى


القرار
أنا ساكن فى حصون الصخر و لى جناح النسر
أنا مصنوع من صخر يسوع الغير قابل للكسر


ما اتعلمتش أخلى دموعى تحوش عن عينى رؤايا
ولا راح أوقف مرة طوعى بإنى أبص ورايا


ما اتعلمتش أخلى عدوى يشوفنى بدون تسبيح
أو بكآبه قلبى اغنى كأنى بدون مسيح​


----------



## ABOTARBO (30 أبريل 2011)

*بسمع ترنيمة ما تفوت يا زمان دة يسوع شايلى مكان 
*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (30 أبريل 2011)

*مستنياك .... نانسى عجرم ​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (30 أبريل 2011)

*شريط بنحبك يابطل يا رومانى 
عشان عيد مارجرجس بكرة 
*​


----------



## marmora jesus (30 أبريل 2011)

بسمع اسمك بدمع​


----------



## oesi no (30 أبريل 2011)

*يا سلام على القلب وتنهيده فى وصال وفراق وشموع الشوق لما يقيدوا ليل المشتاق 
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (1 مايو 2011)

*بسمع أنغام النــــــــاى لترنيمة آتى إليك *


----------



## marcelino (1 مايو 2011)

*اتفضل أمشى
*​


----------



## mero_engel (1 مايو 2011)

ملك الملوك وجلالك


----------



## tasoni queena (1 مايو 2011)

[YOUTUBE]1WoOFAuvhdc[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## GeoMotorizer (1 مايو 2011)

*Mirage - AVB*


----------



## marmora jesus (1 مايو 2011)

علي بالي حبيبي​


----------



## HappyButterfly (1 مايو 2011)

*دوامة لصباح
*​


----------



## oesi no (1 مايو 2011)

*اخر مقابلة

اخر مقابلة كانت ما بينا من يومين احساسنا فيها يوميها كان بين البنين
وكاننا اتنين بعدوا اصلا من سنين
اخر مقابلة كانت ما بينا من يومين احساسنا فيها يوميها كان بين البنين
وكاننا اتنين بعدوا اصلا من سنين
وازاى انا توصل بيا وتوصل بيك تيجى تمشى ومسلمش عليك
واجى امشى تسيبنى بسرعة ومتقوليش خليك
ازاى بنبص لبعضينا باستغراب وبنتقابل زى الاغراب
طب ده احنا حتى محصلناش اتنين اصحاب
كان نفسينا نعيش كل حاجة معيشنهاش كان نفسينا منضعش من بعض ببلاش
كان نفسينا وبقا شكلنا منفسناش
كان نفسينا نعيش كل حاجة معيشنهاش كان نفسينا منضعش من بعض ببلاش
كان نفسينا وبقا شكلنا منفسناش
وازاى انا توصل بيا وتوصل بيك تيجى تمشى ومسلمش عليك
واجى امشى تسيبنى بسرعة ومتقوليش خليك
ازاى بنبص لبعضينا باستغراب وبنتقابل زى الاغراب
طب ده احنا حتى محصلناش اتنين اصحاب*​​


----------



## Rosetta (1 مايو 2011)

*عيناكي - خالد الشيخ :wub:​*


----------



## marcelino (1 مايو 2011)

oesi no قال:


> *اخر مقابلة
> 
> اخر مقابلة كانت ما بينا من يومين احساسنا فيها يوميها كان بين البنين
> وكاننا اتنين بعدوا اصلا من سنين
> ...




*انا بعشق السونج دى بكل كلماتها ولحنها
*​


----------



## Rosetta (1 مايو 2011)

[YOUTUBE]pxm4vltYiqw[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (1 مايو 2011)

*بنلف فى دواير ..... مروان خورى​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (1 مايو 2011)

oesi no قال:


> *اخر مقابلة
> 
> اخر مقابلة كانت ما بينا من يومين احساسنا فيها يوميها كان بين البنين
> وكاننا اتنين بعدوا اصلا من سنين
> ...




*كان ليها ذكريات حلوه معايا​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (1 مايو 2011)

*ولسة بتحبه ياقلبى ..... عمرو دياب​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (1 مايو 2011)

*بسمع ناو

مجرد وقت​*


----------



## marmora jesus (2 مايو 2011)

احساس فظيع ... حماقي
( انا خايف اموت بجد )
):​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (2 مايو 2011)

*جرح الحبيب ..... ديانا حداد​*


----------



## marmora jesus (2 مايو 2011)

بسمع سكاتي​


----------



## HappyButterfly (2 مايو 2011)

*عيناك ليالا صيفية ماجدة الرومى
*​


----------



## كوك (3 مايو 2011)

_*اغنية انا عايش ليه فى الونياا *_​


----------



## ABOTARBO (3 مايو 2011)

*بسمع موسيقى بان فلوت *​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (4 مايو 2011)

*القريب منك بعيد​*


----------



## marcelino (4 مايو 2011)

*ولا حاجه
*​


----------



## HappyButterfly (4 مايو 2011)

*بسمع مسرحية درسة المشاغبين
*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 مايو 2011)

*بسمع خناقة في الشارع ههههههه*​


----------



## marmora jesus (5 مايو 2011)

اخر مقابلة​


----------



## GeoMotorizer (9 مايو 2011)

*light music *


----------



## lo siento_mucho (10 مايو 2011)

مش بسمع حاجه بتفرج ع قناة براعم للاطفال


----------



## tasoni queena (10 مايو 2011)

فيديوهات اسلامية على اليوتيوب هههههههههه


----------



## Rosetta (10 مايو 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> فيديوهات اسلامية على اليوتيوب هههههههههه



*ههههههههههههه 
الحال من  بعضه اهو منتسلى بالهبل بتاعهم يا تاسوني ​*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (10 مايو 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> فيديوهات اسلامية على اليوتيوب هههههههههه



هههههههههههه
هي ناقصه فيديوهات  اسلاميه
تلاقيكي فطستي من الضحك:99:


----------



## lo siento_mucho (10 مايو 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *ههههههههههههه
> الحال من  بعضه اهو منتسلى بالهبل بتاعهم يا تاسوني ​*



انتي كمان يا روزيتا
ارجعو لعقلكو يا بنات
للقضاء ع الملل استفرج ع فيديو اسلامي


----------



## tasoni queena (10 مايو 2011)

> ههههههههههههه
> الحال من بعضه اهو منتسلى بالهبل بتاعهم يا تاسوني



هههههههههههه هبل وبجاحة

مقطعين حوار للقمص مرقص عزيز وبيتهموا المسيحية بقتل المرتد هههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (10 مايو 2011)

> هههههههههههه
> هي ناقصه فيديوهات اسلاميه
> تلاقيكي فطستي من الضحك



اه والله بجد ههههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (10 مايو 2011)

> انتي كمان يا روزيتا
> ارجعو لعقلكو يا بنات
> للقضاء ع الملل استفرج ع فيديو اسلامي



اسلاميات فيديو مش هتقدر تغمض عنيك هههههههههههه


----------



## Rosetta (10 مايو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> انتي كمان يا روزيتا
> ارجعو لعقلكو يا بنات
> للقضاء ع الملل استفرج ع فيديو اسلامي



*هههههههههههههههه
صدقيني الفيديوهات الإسلامية إتفوقت على الأفلام الكوميدية خاصة الأيام دي ​*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (10 مايو 2011)

هههههههههههههههههه
شوقتوني 
انا ع اخري في الملل
هروح ادورلي ع فيدو


----------



## tasoni queena (10 مايو 2011)

هههههههههههه

بس اوعوا نتعدى عندنا امتحانات ههههههههههه


----------



## Rosetta (10 مايو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه
> شوقتوني
> انا ع اخري في الملل
> هروح ادورلي ع فيدو



*طيب شوفي دا و استعيذي من الشيطان قبل ما تشوووفيه
وسمي باسم الاب و الام و الروح القدس هههههههههههههههههه

[YOUTUBE]c9zTe3guXHA[/YOUTUBE]
​*


----------



## HappyButterfly (10 مايو 2011)

*بسمع ترنيمة قلمى انكسر
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (10 مايو 2011)

هههههههههه واحدة صحبتى منقبة اتجوزت

وجوزها مرضاش يجيبلها دبلة

توفيييييييير وقال يعنى تدين ههههههههههه


----------



## سرجيوُس (10 مايو 2011)

بسمع ترانيمه كم قسى الظلم عليكة
كلمات البابا
ترنيم بولس ملاك
تاسونى كوين مبتسمعش حاجة
هههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (10 مايو 2011)

> تاسونى كوين مبتسمعش حاجة
> هههههههه



بسمع صمتى هههههههههه


----------



## lo siento_mucho (10 مايو 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *طيب شوفي دا و استعيذي من الشيطان قبل ما تشوووفيه
> وسمي باسم الاب و الام و الروح القدس هههههههههههههههههه
> 
> [YOUTUBE]c9zTe3guXHA[/YOUTUBE]
> ​*



ههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
اهبللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللل


----------



## ABOTARBO (10 مايو 2011)

*بسمع ترنيمة قلبك ينبض حناناً للمرنمة فاديا بزى
*​


----------



## marcelino (14 مايو 2011)

*موسيقى هاديه حزينه*​


----------



## nasa (14 مايو 2011)

مزمور يارب لماذا كثر الذين يحزنوننى لمريم حلمى


----------



## ABOTARBO (14 مايو 2011)

*بسمع سفر المزامير
*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (15 مايو 2011)

*بسمع ترنيمة مالى غيرك *
[YOUTUBE] 
 n9VxvXwhFLQ
[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## tasoni queena (15 مايو 2011)

ولا حاجة


----------



## marcelino (15 مايو 2011)

*فى يوم من الايام .. حليم
*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (15 مايو 2011)

*ترنيمة اسندنى فى ضعفى
*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (15 مايو 2011)

*بأمر الحب*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (15 مايو 2011)

[YOUTUBE]n9VxvXwhFLQ[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (15 مايو 2011)

*ترنيمة ونبكى ليه​*


----------



## tasoni queena (15 مايو 2011)

اسلاميات فيديو هههههههههه


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (15 مايو 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> اسلاميات فيديو هههههههههه




*طب ما لو يضحك 
ابعتى حاجة لاختك الغلبانة  ​*


----------



## tasoni queena (15 مايو 2011)

> طب ما لو يضحك
> ابعتى حاجة لاختك الغلبانة



بس كده اؤمرى 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rSwBJim0Y1w&feature=topvideos_news

بس اتفرجى على التخلف


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (15 مايو 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> بس كده اؤمرى
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rSwBJim0Y1w&feature=topvideos_news
> 
> بس اتفرجى على التخلف




*اية الهطل دة :99:​*


----------



## Rosetta (20 مايو 2011)

*رائعة 
​*[YOUTUBE]Hl-gMtPz2lI[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (20 مايو 2011)

*فوقت متأخر ..... رامى جمال​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 مايو 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *فوقت متأخر ..... رامى جمال​*


 
*كل كلمه في الاغنيه دي مظبوط جدا*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 مايو 2011)

*ترنيمه*

*كل الدنيا فانيه*​


----------



## tasoni queena (20 مايو 2011)

فيديو فى امريكن جوت تالنت


----------



## ABOTARBO (21 مايو 2011)

*بسمع ترنيمة أنا بمسك فيك للنهاية*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (21 مايو 2011)

*بدووووووووب*​


----------



## Ramy Fahmy (21 مايو 2011)

نقول ايه .... عمرو دياب


----------



## Desert Rose (21 مايو 2011)

*كنت بسمع show me the meaning ل backstreet boys 
اغنية كئيبة ومناسبة لحالتى 
*


----------



## Ramy Fahmy (21 مايو 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *كنت بسمع show me the meaning ل backstreet boys
> اغنية كئيبة ومناسبة لحالتى
> *



ليه كدة طيب ؟
بصي في اغنية لجيمس بلنت انا متاكد انها هتغير مودك لو سمعتيها يا نانسي

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Msoioc49III

اسمعيها وقولولي رايك


----------



## Desert Rose (21 مايو 2011)

*ميرسى يارامى بس مش اغنية هى اللى هتغير مودى 
انا اصلا كمان مليش فى الاغانى اوى بس لما ببقى مكتئبة ممكن اسمع اغنية كئيبة 
ميرسى يارامى اوى على اهتمامك ,انت بتسمع ايه ؟
*


----------



## Ramy Fahmy (21 مايو 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *ميرسى يارامى بس مش اغنية هى اللى هتغير مودى
> انا اصلا كمان مليش فى الاغانى اوى بس لما ببقى مكتئبة ممكن اسمع اغنية كئيبة
> ميرسى يارامى اوى على اهتمامك ,انت بتسمع ايه ؟
> *



على فكرة مش لازم تخلي نفسك في مود وحش وحاولي تخرجي نفسك منه وتطلعي منه باسرع وقت
وبعدين اكتتئاب ايه يا نانسي بعد الشر عنك بلاش الكلام دا
انا عموما لما يكون عندي شيفت الصبح بدري بصحي بدري قوي وبسمع اغاني تهديني عشان اعرف اتعامل مع البشر
هههههه
شغل الكستمر سيرفس عاوز كدة
انا دلوقتي بسمع ساعات بقول لوائل جسار


----------



## Desert Rose (21 مايو 2011)

*انت بتشتغل customer service طيب تعالى بقى لانى متعقدة منكوا بتلطعوا الواحد سبع ساعات على التليفون ههههههههههه*


----------



## Ramy Fahmy (21 مايو 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *انت بتشتغل customer service طيب تعالى بقى لانى متعقدة منكوا بتلطعوا الواحد سبع ساعات على التليفون ههههههههههه*



ههههههههه
دا بعد 12 بالليل بيكون الكول سنتر فاضي وكل واحد مننا معاه كولة وفي على الويت جمهورية مصر العربية مستنية هههههه
هقولك على حاجة تضحكك وهي اغرب مكالمة اتعاملت معاها
واحد اتصل مرة وسؤاله هو :
هو النهردا موافق كام في الشهر العربي عشان معنديش نتيجة :fun_lol:
وصليلنا بقي ان ربنا يبعد عننا الشباب الروش اللي بيشتغلونا في المكالمات وبيسجلوها ويضحكو الناس علينا
مساااااااااااااكين :dance:


----------



## Desert Rose (21 مايو 2011)

*هههههههههههههه انا معرفش القصص ديه ربنا معاك ويرحمنا منكوا 
هههههههههههه
*


----------



## Ramy Fahmy (21 مايو 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *هههههههههههههه انا معرفش القصص ديه ربنا معاك ويرحمنا منكوا
> هههههههههههه
> *



ههههههه
ماشي ولو اني معرفش ليه حاسس انك اللي بتشتغلي الناس 
على العموم انتي حرة


----------



## Desert Rose (21 مايو 2011)

*هههههههههههه لا يارامى انا بشتغل نفسى هههههههه*


----------



## Ramy Fahmy (21 مايو 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *هههههههههههه لا يارامى انا بشتغل نفسى هههههههه*



ههههههههههههههه
صباحك خير وسعادة يا نانسي
واستاذنك بقة هنزل الشغل
وياريت تطلعي بقى فكرة الاكتئاب دي من دماغك نهاااااااااااااااائي
بعد الشر عليكي


----------



## Rosetta (21 مايو 2011)

*يســــــــــــــــوع فرحــــــــــــــــــــي

[YOUTUBE]ghaFGGV9jGg[/YOUTUBE]
​*


----------



## marcelino (21 مايو 2011)

*موسيقى حزينه
*​


----------



## Bent Christ (21 مايو 2011)

ايدى فى ايديك
​


----------



## tasoni queena (21 مايو 2011)

فيديو عمرو اديب مع شيوخ السلفية


----------



## lo siento_mucho (22 مايو 2011)

*بسمع لحزني فرحان فيا جوايه
*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (22 مايو 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *موسيقى حزينه
> *​




*ههههههههههههههههه انت علطول حزين كدا؟؟؟*​


----------



## ساجد لربي يسوع (22 مايو 2011)

مممم بسمع صوت المكيف ( التكييف ) هههه


----------



## Desert Rose (22 مايو 2011)

*كنت بسمع اغنية دواير لمروان خورى والشاعر الرائع الابنودى 

نحلم ونحلم بالحياة المفرحة واتارى احلامنا بلا اجنحة ,ندور ندور ندور بجناح حزين مكسور ساعات نشوف فى العتمه وساعات نتوه فى النور 

ولا حاضر ولا ماضى تروس بتلف على الفاضى ولا فينا شباب زعلان ولافينا شباب راضى مفيش غير اننا بندور 

كلامها مطابق لحالتى كلمات عبقرية 
*


----------



## marcelino (22 مايو 2011)

*يا خسارة على الايام .. ضاعت قصاد عيني .. *​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (22 مايو 2011)

*يهمك فى ايه
*​


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (22 مايو 2011)

متعولش الهم
لما دعانى ربى


----------



## marcelino (22 مايو 2011)

*غريبه الناس
*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (22 مايو 2011)

رامي جمال
فوقت متاخر


----------



## marcelino (22 مايو 2011)

*معقول انساك ؟*​


----------



## Twin (22 مايو 2011)

*الرب راعيا ... فريق الرسالة*​


----------



## marcelino (22 مايو 2011)

*اتفضل امشى*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (22 مايو 2011)

هتفرق ايه


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (22 مايو 2011)

*راديو كنيسة الملاك الرائع 
*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (22 مايو 2011)

*اتفضل امشى .... رامى جمال​*


----------



## Twin (22 مايو 2011)

*مبقاش ننفع بعضينا .... رامي عاشور*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (22 مايو 2011)

*ترنيمة جميلة قوى بتقول:
لما بنادى عليكى يا عدرا يا أمى وأم ربنا 
من قبل ما أقول اللى تاعبنى 
تيجى وتداوى يا حنينة 
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (22 مايو 2011)

بسمع صمتى وسكوتى


----------



## Twin (22 مايو 2011)

*مخلتش حاجة ... *​


----------



## ^_^mirna (22 مايو 2011)

والله مابسمع حاجه


----------



## marcelino (22 مايو 2011)

*طلبت معايا اشوف فيلم الحدود
*​


----------



## Twin (22 مايو 2011)

*سواح ... لحلم العندليب*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (22 مايو 2011)

بسمع الراديو  :mus35::mus35::mus35:


----------



## MIKEL MIK (22 مايو 2011)

*ولا ايه ولا ليه*

*الجريني*​


----------



## Twin (22 مايو 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *ولا ايه ولا ليه*​
> 
> 
> *الجريني*​


* why*
*هو السؤال حرم*
*أيه العنصرية دي *​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (22 مايو 2011)

*خليك فاكر ... بهاء سلطان​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (23 مايو 2011)

*يعنى اللى فى عينى فى عينك ...... بهاء وسومة ​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (23 مايو 2011)

Twin قال:


> *why*
> *هو السؤال حرم*
> 
> *أيه العنصرية دي *​


 

*السؤال حرام شرعا*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (23 مايو 2011)

*فقت متأخر*

*رامي جمال*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (23 مايو 2011)

*ترنيمة وريهم ايدك
*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (23 مايو 2011)

*مش قادرة اصدق عنيا ..... دنيا​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (23 مايو 2011)

*ناري وذكرياتي - عاصي الحلاني*
*اغنيه رووعه جدااا*


[YOUTUBE]zf7RwTsXgb8[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## ABOTARBO (23 مايو 2011)

*ترنيمة فيك كل الفرح فيك كل السلام فيك كل الامان فيك كل الحنان 
فيك كل الشبع فيك كل الرضى فيك كل الضمان فيك أنت يا يسوع _للمرنمة إيرينى أبو جابر*


----------



## kalimooo (23 مايو 2011)

فيروووووووووووووووز


----------



## ABOTARBO (24 مايو 2011)

*ترنيمة بشوفك بقلبى يا عدرا يا أمى 
 للمرنمة فيفيان السودانية*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (24 مايو 2011)

*ترنيمة من صغرى وانا شايل همى
*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (24 مايو 2011)

*أخر مقابله*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (26 مايو 2011)

*ترنيمة حلوة خاااااااالص اسمها أنا ليّا دور _ للمرنمة ليديا شديد*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (26 مايو 2011)

*تعبك راحة
*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (26 مايو 2011)

*كل شيء راح*

*تامر عاشور*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (26 مايو 2011)

*بردووووووووو بسمع ليديا شديد ترنيمة أنت وحدك تستطيع..*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (26 مايو 2011)

* ترنيمه وهاعيشلك*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (27 مايو 2011)

ترنيمة واحبيبى
لفيروز
جمييييييييييييله


----------



## Rosetta (27 مايو 2011)

يدك المثقوبة - زياد شحادة​[YOUTUBE]Bl6_uU3rW9w[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (27 مايو 2011)

*وليه بعدين ... تامرعاشور​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (27 مايو 2011)

*لسه بتخاف*​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (27 مايو 2011)

لو سمعت صوت هقوم اكسر كل حاجة قدامي 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




فقاعد فـ صمت


----------



## ABOTARBO (27 مايو 2011)

*أنت وحدك تستطيع يا يسوع _ ليديا شديد
*​


----------



## مرمر . مارو (27 مايو 2011)

_ترنيمه ونداني ​_


----------



## أنجيلا (27 مايو 2011)

*اذان المغرب:a82:*​


----------



## marcelino (27 مايو 2011)

*اتفضل امشى .. رامى جمال
*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (27 مايو 2011)

*بوعدك - راغب علامه*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (27 مايو 2011)

ارحمنى يارب


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (27 مايو 2011)

*ملكش غيرى
*​


----------



## Rosetta (29 مايو 2011)

*إفترقنا - تامر عاشور​*رهيبــــــــــة بجد​


----------



## ^_^mirna (30 مايو 2011)

بسمع اخويا بيغنى وجااااالى صداع :t19::t19::t19:


----------



## ABOTARBO (30 مايو 2011)

*بسمع ترنيمة أقدر أقوله أبويا _ للرائعة منال سمير*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (30 مايو 2011)

*وسط البحر الهايج
*​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (31 مايو 2011)

Varsity FanClub - Zero​


----------



## ABOTARBO (31 مايو 2011)

*بسمع ترنيمة كتر خيرك ياربى 
*​


----------



## oesi no (31 مايو 2011)

*مشتاقة ليك حبيبى يا اغلى من حبيبى  هيكون الدمع بختى والجرح من نصيبى
لكن صعبان عليا مبقاش فيه حد ليا 
الدنيا ضلمة بعدك والحزن هد فيا
وداع يا ميت خسارة 
المر زاد مرارة 
فيه نار بتقيد فى قلبى وتلف الدنيا بيا 
*​


----------



## نونوس14 (31 مايو 2011)

*بسمع ترنيمة لا لن ارى حبا*


----------



## Ramy Fahmy (31 مايو 2011)

notings is gonna change my love for you
west life


----------



## marmora jesus (31 مايو 2011)

اعتب عليا .... فؤاد​


----------



## marcelino (31 مايو 2011)

*كتير بنعشق ولا بنطول
*​


----------



## أنجيلا (31 مايو 2011)

*لو كنت غالي عليك خذ بالك من روحك بعدي*
​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (1 يونيو 2011)

*Backstreet Boys - I Want It That Way *​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (1 يونيو 2011)

*مفاضش بيا      رامي جمال*


----------



## marcelino (1 يونيو 2011)

*انا مش كداب .. رامى جمال
*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (1 يونيو 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> *لو كنت غالي عليك خذ بالك من روحك بعدي*
> ​



وانتي مين ياخد بالو عليكي
يا ستي عنو ما خاد:t32:
خلينا فيكي:wub:


----------



## Samir poet (1 يونيو 2011)

بسمع ترنيمة اسمها
خاطى وراجع 
للمرنم بدر انورررر


----------



## أنجيلا (1 يونيو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> وانتي مين ياخد بالو عليكي
> يا ستي عنو ما خاد:t32:
> خلينا فيكي:wub:


*ههههههههههه*
* مشكلة انتي:t32:*​


----------



## أنجيلا (1 يونيو 2011)

*استغربت لحال الدنيا  (رجاء)*​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (1 يونيو 2011)

*محمد فؤاد مش باقى على حاجة*​


----------



## Ramy Fahmy (1 يونيو 2011)

كلك على بعضك حلو


----------



## أنجيلا (1 يونيو 2011)

*Real love _________massari*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (1 يونيو 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> *Real love _________massari*​



*يا جامد انت
قمة الرومانسيه
يا بت اسمعي وائل كفوري انا بكره رايح ع الجيش
ههههههههههههههه
وحياتك بلاش تقييمات بتخض:a82::a82:
مش عايزه تقييمات يا بت منيك
*


----------



## أنجيلا (1 يونيو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *يا جامد انت*
> *قمة الرومانسيه*
> *يا بت اسمعي وائل كفوري انا بكره رايح ع الجيش*
> *ههههههههههههههه*
> ...


* لا بحب وائل الجسار *
*احسن بكثير هههههههههههه*
*حاضر بلاش تقييمات:spor2: *
*انتي كنتي قافلة الرسائل*
* ده الطريقة الوحيدة لشفتها عشان اتواصل معك هههههههههههه*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (1 يونيو 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> * لا بحب وائل الجسار *
> *احسن بكثير هههههههههههه*
> *حاضر بلاش تقييمات:spor2: *
> *انتي كنتي قافلة الرسائل*
> * ده الطريقة الوحيدة لشفتها عشان اتواصل معك هههههههههههه*



*هههههههههههههههههه
طيب اسمعي
غريبه الناس
هههههههههه
ربنا يفرح قلبك يارب
*


----------



## أنجيلا (1 يونيو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههه*
> *طيب اسمعي*
> *غريبه الناس*
> *هههههههههه*
> *ربنا يفرح قلبك يارب*


* بسمعها يا روحي ده روعة*
*كنت مدمنة عليها بس دلوقتي شوية ع الاول هههههههههه*
*بس جاامدة طحننننن*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (1 يونيو 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> * بسمعها يا روحي ده روعة*
> *كنت مدمنة عليها بس دلوقتي شوية ع الاول هههههههههه*
> *بس جاامدة طحننننن*



تيجي نسمع ع الوهاب الدكالي وع الهادي
 الخياط ونقوم نرجع سوى ههههههههههههه
ياااااااااااااااااااااااااالهوووووي
لما بسمعهم شعري بيوقف هههههههههههه


----------



## أنجيلا (1 يونيو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> تيجي نسمع ع الوهاب الدكالي وع الهادي
> الخياط ونقوم نرجع سوى ههههههههههههه
> ياااااااااااااااااااااااااالهوووووي
> لما بسمعهم شعري بيوقف هههههههههههه


* مش بحبهم *
*بس بحب الداودي ههههههههههههه*
*اغانيه حلوة عن جد:999:*


----------



## govany shenoda (1 يونيو 2011)

بسمع ترنيمة قلبك ينبض حناناً للمرنمة فاديا 
​


----------



## marcelino (1 يونيو 2011)

*مستبيع .. تامر عاشور
*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (1 يونيو 2011)

موسيقى تركيه حزينه


----------



## marcelino (1 يونيو 2011)

*موسيقى تركى هادئه
*​


----------



## نونوس14 (1 يونيو 2011)

*ترنيمة نفسى اصرخلك*
*للمرنم جورج انور*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (1 يونيو 2011)

*يايسوع تعبااااااااااااان*
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (2 يونيو 2011)

*ترنيمة أنا مسواش من غيرك حاجة .
*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (2 يونيو 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *موسيقى تركى هادئه
> *​



*الهادي احلى
*


----------



## أنجيلا (2 يونيو 2011)

*مبتعلمش___(انغام) *​


----------



## marcelino (2 يونيو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *الهادي احلى
> *




*الهادى والحزين خصوصا نااااى او أله تركيه مش فاكر اسمها :smil12:
*​


----------



## marcelino (2 يونيو 2011)

*أتفضل امشى .. رامى صبرى
*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (2 يونيو 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *أتفضل امشى .. رامى صبرى
> *​



هو رامي صبري ولا رامي جمال


----------



## lo siento_mucho (2 يونيو 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> *مبتعلمش___(انغام) *​



*يا بنتي سيبك من انغام واسمعي منبت الاحرار وذاكري :a63:

هاتي باسوورد عضويتك اغيرو عشان تذاكري*


----------



## marcelino (2 يونيو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> هو رامي صبري ولا رامي جمال




*لا جمال بس انا خرفت :smil12:
*​


----------



## marcelino (2 يونيو 2011)

*ليا نظرة .. تامر عاشور*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (2 يونيو 2011)

*عمرو دياب 
يصعب عليا *


----------



## marcelino (2 يونيو 2011)

*انا مصمم .. بهاء سلطان*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (2 يونيو 2011)

*بسمع ترنيمة جميلة قوى إسمها
 علمنى يارب أحبك زى ما حبتنى أنت من زمـــــــــــــــان
*​


----------



## أنجيلا (2 يونيو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *يا بنتي سيبك من انغام واسمعي منبت الاحرار وذاكري :a63:
> *
> *هاتي باسوورد عضويتك اغيرو عشان تذاكري*


* يا ختي حرام عليكي انتي ليه مراقباني زي امي :a82:*
*خذيه اصلي مش قادرة اذاااكر*
*هتعملي فيا خير كبييير:kap:*


----------



## Rosetta (2 يونيو 2011)

*قفلت قلبي - تامر حسني  ​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (2 يونيو 2011)

*بسمع ترنيمة روشة ههههههههههههه (رتمها سريع خالص)
اسمها صلي له واطلب
*​


----------



## marmora jesus (2 يونيو 2011)

معمول حسابه​


----------



## أنجيلا (2 يونيو 2011)

*كذب في كذب ____ مجدي سعد*​


----------



## marcelino (2 يونيو 2011)

*قفلت قلبى عليكي .. تامر حسنى
*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (2 يونيو 2011)

*دوشة فرح فى الشارع مصدعااااااااااااااااااااااانى ومعصبانى*
​


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 يونيو 2011)

_انا نفسى اقولك بس سؤال .._​


----------



## marcelino (2 يونيو 2011)

*كلمات .. ماجدة الرومى
*​


----------



## marmora jesus (2 يونيو 2011)

هنساك فؤاد​


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 يونيو 2011)

_فى الوقت الحالى _
_صمـــــت رهيب رهيب رهيب _
_ههههههههههه _​


----------



## ABOTARBO (2 يونيو 2011)

*ترنيمة علمنى أحبك زى ما حبتنى يارب زمان
مش بس ايد مرفوعة من قلب بجد مش بالكلام
*​


----------



## Rosetta (2 يونيو 2011)

*جرب الغيرة - دينا حايك ​*


----------



## marcelino (2 يونيو 2011)

*لاول مره .. تامر حسنى
*​


----------



## marmora jesus (2 يونيو 2011)

زمان كان عندي قلب نانسي عجرم​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (2 يونيو 2011)

بسمع صوت الصمت
مفيش احسن من الهدوء


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (2 يونيو 2011)

*كل شئ معمول حسابه ..... رامى جمال​*


----------



## johna&jesus (3 يونيو 2011)

*بالدموع يا رب كلمتك*​


----------



## oesi no (3 يونيو 2011)

*[YOUTUBE]1utTfWuiQOs[/YOUTUBE]
انا مصمم بهاء سلطان 
*​


----------



## marcelino (3 يونيو 2011)

*انا مصمم .. بهاء*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (3 يونيو 2011)

*خلتنى اخاف .... بهاء سلطان​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (3 يونيو 2011)

*عمرو دياب  ذكريات*​


----------



## أنجيلا (3 يونيو 2011)

*رحماكي ساحرة الاجفان___ هاني شاكر:08:*​


----------



## marcelino (3 يونيو 2011)

*ولا حاجه
*​


----------



## مرمر . مارو (3 يونيو 2011)

بيت كبير تامر عاشور ​


----------



## Rosetta (3 يونيو 2011)

[YOUTUBE]iKu1JK45UW0&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## مرمر . مارو (3 يونيو 2011)

صعب تامر عاشور ​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (3 يونيو 2011)

*عمرو دياب ، عارف حبيبي*​


----------



## Rosetta (3 يونيو 2011)

*بتقطع القلب 

[YOUTUBE]YHvdbAH_lH4[/YOUTUBE]
​*


----------



## marcelino (3 يونيو 2011)

*مصمم .. بهاء سلطان
*​


----------



## marmora jesus (3 يونيو 2011)

وعدتك عمرو كساب​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (3 يونيو 2011)

اليسا
مصدومه


----------



## lo siento_mucho (3 يونيو 2011)

اليسا
مصدومه


----------



## Rosetta (3 يونيو 2011)

*تامر حسني - الله يباركلي فيك :love34:​*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (3 يونيو 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *تامر حسني - الله يباركلي فيك :love34:​*



*يا خواتي ع الرومانسيه
بكره تسمعي 
هعيش حياتي
اتفضل امشي:nunu0000:
وكده يعني
*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (4 يونيو 2011)

بسمع النشيد الوطني


----------



## marmora jesus (4 يونيو 2011)

افترقنا تامر عاشور​


----------



## Rosetta (4 يونيو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *يا خواتي ع الرومانسيه
> بكره تسمعي
> هعيش حياتي
> اتفضل امشي:nunu0000:
> ...



*ههههههههههه 
ما أنا عارفة صدقيني 
ما هي يوم ليك و يوم عليك :smile02​*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (4 يونيو 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *ههههههههههه
> ما أنا عارفة صدقيني
> ما هي يوم ليك و يوم عليك :smile02​*


انا

*انا مش بحسدك انا بقر بسسسسس
يارب اللي ليكي اكتر  واطوول  من اللي عليك:94:
ربنا يفرحك ع طووول

*


----------



## نونوس14 (4 يونيو 2011)

*ترنيمة....... انت اللى عارف*


----------



## Rosetta (4 يونيو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> انا
> 
> *انا مش بحسدك انا بقر بسسسسس
> يارب اللي ليكي اكتر  واطوول  من اللي عليك:94:
> ...



*تسلميلي يا قمر  
ربنا يفرحك و يسعدك ​*


----------



## marmora jesus (4 يونيو 2011)

اول يوم تامر حسني​


----------



## mero_engel (4 يونيو 2011)

انا بنتهي لمريم بطرس


----------



## ^_^mirna (4 يونيو 2011)

مش بسمع حاجه


----------



## مرمر . مارو (4 يونيو 2011)

ولا انا ​


----------



## أنجيلا (4 يونيو 2011)

*الفيديو مقتطف من المسلسل الياباني اللي بيحكي قصة شاب احب بنت حتى ضحى بعيونو عشانها*

 [YOUTUBE]aaW6qw8PT60[/YOUTUBE]

*لمحبي النكد بس:smile02*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (4 يونيو 2011)

*بسمع الي عمر حد ما سمعه...*
​


----------



## مرمر . مارو (4 يونيو 2011)

افترقنا تامر عاشور ​


----------



## Rosetta (4 يونيو 2011)

*عيناكي - خالد الشيخ  ​*


----------



## marcelino (4 يونيو 2011)

*اة من هواك ,, اليسا
*​


----------



## sparrow (4 يونيو 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *عيناكي - خالد الشيخ  ​*


 


الاغنيه دي انا بحبها جدااا فكرتيني بيها
بقالي كتير مش سمعتها 






marcelino قال:


> *اة من هواك ,, اليسا*​


 
من اجمل اغاني اليسا الي بحبها جدااا


----------



## oesi no (4 يونيو 2011)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *بسمع الي عمر حد ما سمعه...*
> ​


* مفيش حاجة عمر حد ما سمعها 
ولا ده اسم اغنيه 




انا مصمم مش ماشى قبل ما تتكلم 
مقدرش اسيبك تتالم 
ساكت يا حبيبى ليه 

*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (4 يونيو 2011)

*تعبت .... كاظم الساهر​*


----------



## marmora jesus (4 يونيو 2011)

يا طبطب يا دلع نانسي​


----------



## mero_engel (4 يونيو 2011)

لحد امتي هايدي منتصر


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (4 يونيو 2011)

*قل بأصلك*
​


----------



## oesi no (4 يونيو 2011)

*افتكرت فضلت اضحك والدموع نزلت اوى وجريت اوى وحشتنى ايامك اوى متقولى هو مفيش طريقة فيها انساك اوى ومقولش ااااااااااااااااااااه مقولش اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه 
حبيبى قول كدة ضاعت كل الامانى وانا مش هستنى تانى واطفيلى النار كفاية نار الفرقة بتوووووجع 
حبيبى قول كدة علشان مش هقدر اسمع كلمة امتى هترجع 
ومفيش دموع فى عينى بسمع اسمك بدمع

*​


----------



## نونوس14 (4 يونيو 2011)

*ترنيمة ......... يا نفوس حزينة*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (4 يونيو 2011)

*ومالنا ..... بهاء سلطان​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (4 يونيو 2011)

*كولكشن من الترااااااااانيم اللى بحبها *​


----------



## marmora jesus (5 يونيو 2011)

ع بالي  اليسا​


----------



## oesi no (5 يونيو 2011)

بيني انا وبينـــــك خلــص في شـــــي انكــســــر 
 ما بســـألك ميــــن انهزم ميــن انتـــصــــر 
 همّـــي انـــــا بالليــــل ينســـــانـــــي الالم 
 دوّب معـــي النســــــيان لحظــــــات الندم 
 لميــــن بشــــــكي هـــــم قلــــبي اللـــــي
 انظــــــلم .. صعــــــبة النغم ما يـــــحن ع غياب الوتـــــر 
 
 بيني انا وبينـــــك خلــص في شـــــي انكــســــر 
 ما بســـألك ميــــن انهزم ميــن انتـــصــــر 
 لـــــو بـــــاقي عنــــدي منّك شويـــــة امـــــل 
 بصبــــر عليــــــك وبحمـــــــل ال-ما بينـــحمـــــل
 لكن انــــــت ملّــيــت 
 شـــــــو بخاف الملل 
 أهون عليــيّ اللــــوم يا محــــلا الزعـــــل 
 
 بيني انا وبينـــــك خلــص في شـــــي انكــســــر 
  ما بســـألك ميــــن انهزم ميــن انتـــصــــر 
 
 صوتــــــي ندهلـــك مـــــا تـــــرك عندك صدى 
 في شي انتــــــهى بينـــــتنــــا لمّـــــا ابتـــدى 
 بعدكـــ انــــا شو بخــــاف ما صــدق حــــدا
 يـــمرق عليــي الشـــوق , يهـــــرب ع الهـــــدى
 
 
 بيني انا وبينـــــك خلــص في شـــــي انكــســــر 
  ما بســـألك ميــــن انهزم ميــن انتـــصــــر ​


----------



## marmora jesus (5 يونيو 2011)

ما تعرفش ليه   اليسا​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (5 يونيو 2011)

صعبان عليا ياغالي
عمر دياب


----------



## مرمر . مارو (5 يونيو 2011)

مش بسمع حاجه ​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (5 يونيو 2011)

*ترنيمة اه نسيتك 
*​


----------



## Alexander.t (5 يونيو 2011)

*لا تطلب مني حساب حياتي .. ان الحديث يطول يا مولاتي
كل العصور انا بها .. فكأنما عمري ملاين من السنوات
تعبت من السفر الطويل حقائبي .. وتعبت من خيلي ومن غزواتي
لم يبق خد اسمر او ابيض .. الا زرعت بارضه راياتي
واليوم اجلس فوق سطح سفينتي .. كاللص ابحث عن طريق نجاة
اين السبايا.. اين ما ملكت يدي .. اين البخور يضوع من حجراتي
 اليوم تنتقم الخدود لنفسها .. وترد لي الطعنات بالطعنات

اني كمصباح الطريق صديقتي .. ابكي ولا احد يرى دمعاتي

لا تطلب مني حساب حياتي .. ان الحديث يطول يا مولاتي

انا عاجز عن عشق اي نملة او غيمه .. عن عشق اي حصاة
جربت الف محبة ومحبة .. فوجدت افضلها محبة ذاتي
فالحب اصبح كله متشابها .. كتشابه الاوراق في الغابات

كل الدروب امامنا مسدودة .. مسدودة .. وخلاصنا بالرسم بالكلمات*


----------



## marcelino (5 يونيو 2011)

بيستحى .. اليسا

​


----------



## Rosetta (5 يونيو 2011)

*خلييييييييييك - مروان خوري ​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (5 يونيو 2011)

*بسمع ترنيمة إزاى تتخلى عنى يا شفيع عمرى وحياتى
*​


----------



## marmora jesus (5 يونيو 2011)

ولايمهك ولا يهمك
لقيت ترياقى من سمك
خلاص وارتحت من همك

رميتك زى مالقيتك فتات مكسور
ووردة حب دبلانه فى ضل قصور
رميتك زى مالقيتك فتات مكسور
ووردة حب دبلانه فى ضل قصور

ولايمهك 
فراق بفراق صحيح ان الدوا من الداء 
فراق بفراق صحيح ان الدوا من الداء
عندينى وبعتينى
عندينى وبعتينىعلشان اخرتها تلاقينى 
لا اناعاشق ولا مشتاق

ولايمهك ولا يهمك
لقيت ترياقى من سمك
خلاص وارتحت من همك 
ولايمهك ولا يهمك
لقيت ترياقى من سمك
خلاص وارتحت من همك

ولايمهك 
خلاص مليت خلاص سايبلك قصتى ومشيت
هتحكيها هتنسيها 
هتحكيها هتنسيها لو شب الحريق فيها 
من الاول انا ضليت

ولايمهك ولا يهمك
لقيت ترياقى من سمك
خلاص وارتحت من همك​


----------



## نونوس14 (5 يونيو 2011)

*ترنيمة غيرت اغسطين *


----------



## Ramy Fahmy (5 يونيو 2011)

ايامي في بعدي عنك
مشتاقة لكل كلمة
كان قلبي سمعها منك
او نظرة او حتى بسمة
رجعوك ليا املي 
وحلم بعيش عليه
لو يخلص كل عمري
في بعدك يسوى ايه
تعالى يا حبيبي
قرب مستني ايه


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (5 يونيو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> ولايمهك ولا يهمك
> لقيت ترياقى من سمك
> خلاص وارتحت من همك
> 
> ...




دا ايه الكلام الشيك ده 
واخده بالك من التظليل 
هههههههههههههه​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (5 يونيو 2011)

بسمع الاخبار:a82:


----------



## marmora jesus (5 يونيو 2011)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> دا ايه الكلام الشيك ده
> واخده بالك من التظليل
> هههههههههههههه​




علي رأي مشرفنا مينا
ذلة كيبورد يا عم
اعترض بقي علشان اصدرك في مينا
هههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (5 يونيو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> علي رأي مشرفنا مينا
> ذلة كيبورد يا عم
> اعترض بقي علشان اصدرك في مينا
> هههههههههههههههههه​



وعلي ايه خليك مرتاح يا مون 
دي حاجة بتحصل في احسن العائلات وعلي ما أعتقد كده كلامك انتِ هو إللي صح 
وخصوصاً ان الأغنية نزل منها اصدار تاني بتعديلاتك انتِ 
قلتش حاجة انا بقي 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## marmora jesus (5 يونيو 2011)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> وعلي ايه خليك مرتاح يا مون
> دي حاجة بتحصل في احسن العائلات وعلي ما أعتقد كده كلامك انتِ هو إللي صح
> وخصوصاً ان الأغنية نزل منها اصدار تاني بتعديلاتك انتِ
> قلتش حاجة انا بقي
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​




هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
عسل الناس اللي بتجيب ورا دي من اول قلم 
قصدي من اول كلمة​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (5 يونيو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> عسل الناس اللي بتجيب ورا دي من اول قلم
> قصدي من اول كلمة​



نحن نختلف عن الآخرون 
هههههههه​


----------



## Alexander.t (5 يونيو 2011)

*تصدق يا بوب حسستنى انى امنا الغوله ههههههههههه يعم دنا غلبان والنعمه
*


----------



## marmora jesus (5 يونيو 2011)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> نحن نختلف عن الآخرون
> هههههههه​




واضح الاختلاف اوي اهو​


----------



## marmora jesus (5 يونيو 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *تصدق يا بوب حسستنى انى امنا الغوله ههههههههههه يعم دنا غلبان والنعمه
> *




غلبان مين
خلي حد تاني يتكلم عن الغلب
زيي كده مثلا
ههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## Alexander.t (5 يونيو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> غلبان مين
> خلي حد تاني يتكلم عن الغلب
> زيي كده مثلا
> ههههههههههههههههه​




*تصدقى بفكر اشيل طايش بس عايش واكتب غلبان ومحدش مصدق*


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (5 يونيو 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *تصدق يا بوب حسستنى انى امنا الغوله ههههههههههه يعم دنا غلبان والنعمه
> *



اكيد طبعاً يامون احنا مش بندلع علي حس ابونا الغول 
ههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (5 يونيو 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *تصدقى بفكر اشيل طايش بس عايش واكتب غلبان ومحدش مصدق*



نظرية​


----------



## marmora jesus (5 يونيو 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *تصدقى بفكر اشيل طايش بس عايش واكتب غلبان ومحدش مصدق*




وولا حد هيصدق​


----------



## oesi no (5 يونيو 2011)

*ضغطى عاىل ومش بسمع غير بهاء سلطااااان 
خلتنى اخاف من الناس
*​


----------



## marmora jesus (5 يونيو 2011)

oesi no قال:


> *ضغطى عاىل ومش بسمع غير بهاء سلطااااان
> خلتنى اخاف من الناس
> *​




الف سلامة عليك يا جووووووو​


----------



## oesi no (5 يونيو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> الف سلامة عليك يا جووووووو​


*الله يسلمك يا مرمورة 
يا تاخدنى معاك يا ترجع 
قلبى بينده ما تسمع 




ولو سمعك تقيل ركب سماعة 
*​


----------



## marmora jesus (5 يونيو 2011)

oesi no قال:


> *الله يسلمك يا مرمورة
> يا تاخدنى معاك يا ترجع
> قلبى بينده ما تسمع
> 
> ...




ايه الرومانسية دي كلها
من الاخر
ربنا يكون في عونها
هههههههههههههه​


----------



## Ramy Fahmy (6 يونيو 2011)

كتاب حياتي يا عين


----------



## marmora jesus (6 يونيو 2011)

حبيبي يا ....... فؤاد​


----------



## Alexander.t (6 يونيو 2011)

*حكاياتى اللى أنا عشتها كلها تشبه بعضها
أولها غرام وتانيها أيام أنا بافرح بيها
وأخرها زيها زى غيرها
بدايتها سؤال وكلام فى عيونا مليانه حيرة
وحقيقة وحب وشوق وحاجات تانيه كتيره
كل الحكايات اللى احنا ياقلبى قابلناها
طلعت أوهام وياريتنا ما كنا حلمناها

*


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 يونيو 2011)

_فيفيان .... مدرسه التوبه _
​


----------



## marcelino (6 يونيو 2011)

انا مش كداب​


----------



## ABOTARBO (6 يونيو 2011)

*كولكشن ترانيم *​


----------



## marmora jesus (6 يونيو 2011)

لمستك عمرو مصطفي​


----------



## GeoMotorizer (6 يونيو 2011)

*light music *


----------



## ABOTARBO (6 يونيو 2011)

*بسمع ترنيمة يا هموم سنينى 
*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (6 يونيو 2011)

*خلتنى اخاف ..... بهاء سلطان​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (7 يونيو 2011)

*بسمع ترنيمة أقدر أقوله يا أبويـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا
*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (7 يونيو 2011)

مابسمعش حاجه


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (7 يونيو 2011)

*وليه بعدين ..... تامر عاشور​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 يونيو 2011)

حاليلاً صمت ​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (7 يونيو 2011)

*دى اللى اخدتنى منى
*​


----------



## just member (7 يونيو 2011)

ترنيمة غالى عليك


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 يونيو 2011)

_هو أنت فاكرررررررررر_​


----------



## Twin (7 يونيو 2011)

*عودوني ... عمرو *​


----------



## ABOTARBO (7 يونيو 2011)

بسمع بيانوووووووو


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (7 يونيو 2011)

*قلبى قالك على اللى فيه ...... محمد كمال​*


----------



## marmora jesus (7 يونيو 2011)

ماضعفتش قصاده ..... تامر عاشور​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (7 يونيو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> ماضعفتش قصاده ..... تامر عاشور​



تصدقي يا مرمور في واحدة ذيها  لياسمين​


----------



## oesi no (7 يونيو 2011)

*انا مين من برة يعرفنى وحاسس باللى جوايا 
مين من جوة لو شافنى هيعرف باللى جوايا 
انا لو لومت الوم نفسي علشان بحكى اللى جوايا 
*​


----------



## marmora jesus (7 يونيو 2011)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> تصدقي يا مرمور في واحدة ذيها  لياسمين​




ياسمين اللي واخداها من تامر بقي ​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (7 يونيو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> ياسمين اللي واخداها من تامر بقي ​



طيب ايه رأيك انه تامر واخدها من شيرين قصدي من ياسمين  :bud: :act19: :boxing:
هههههههههههههه​


----------



## marmora jesus (7 يونيو 2011)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> طيب ايه رأيك انه تامر واخدها من شيرين قصدي من ياسمين  :bud: :act19: :boxing:
> هههههههههههههه​




قولنا لا :act19:​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (7 يونيو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> قولنا لا :act19:​



طيب خلاص ماتزوقيش   :t19::t19::t19::t19:
هههههههههههه


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (7 يونيو 2011)

*قابلتو ..... تامر سيف​*


----------



## marmora jesus (7 يونيو 2011)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> طيب خلاص ماتزوقيش   :t19::t19::t19::t19:
> هههههههههههه





:new6:​


----------



## نونوس14 (7 يونيو 2011)

*هايدى منتصر......ترنيمة خلينى اعشلك*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (7 يونيو 2011)

*مافضشى بيا .... رامى جمال​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (7 يونيو 2011)

*بسمع الرااااااائعة فاديا بزى _ يسوع بالحب أكبر
*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (7 يونيو 2011)

*متعرفشى ليه ..... اليسا​*


----------



## marmora jesus (7 يونيو 2011)

باينله ضاع ... تامر عاشور​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (8 يونيو 2011)

*ايام وبنعيشها*​


----------



## marmora jesus (8 يونيو 2011)

حيران .. محمد فؤاد​


----------



## ^_^mirna (8 يونيو 2011)

مش بسمع حاجه


----------



## marmora jesus (8 يونيو 2011)

الحق ميعادك ...... رامي عياش​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (9 يونيو 2011)

*انا مصمم*​


----------



## مرمر . مارو (9 يونيو 2011)

ترنيمه تصنع العجايب هايدي منتصر ​


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 يونيو 2011)

*رجاء محبه يا غاليين حتى لو بنسمع اغنيه بلاش نحط الفيديو بتاعها هنا 
سلام ونعمه ​*


----------



## beso0o (9 يونيو 2011)

الدنيا زى المرجيحة


----------



## Rosetta (9 يونيو 2011)

*ليش البشر صاير قلبن حجر 
يعني بالمختصر يا دمعة عيوني إرجعيلي 
بأي تمن ببيعوا و يشتروا بعضن 
بيكفي حزن يا عيني لا لا تدمعي 

[YOUTUBE]WEnpsK4y0Gk&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (9 يونيو 2011)

*بسمع صوت العصافير من حواليـــــــا هههههه*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (9 يونيو 2011)

*لست قلبى ... عبد الحليم​*


----------



## مرمر . مارو (9 يونيو 2011)

كلام كتير مي سليم ​


----------



## soso a (9 يونيو 2011)

ترنيمه ​*هل اطرق بابك*


----------



## ++ كاترين ++ (9 يونيو 2011)

*Russian Roulette..Rihanna*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (9 يونيو 2011)

*فى حاجات .... نانسى عجرم​*


----------



## oesi no (9 يونيو 2011)

انا طول اليوم مهموم من اللى جوايا 
انا طول اليوم بحاسب نفسى على اللى جوايا 
انا مين من برة يعرفنى وحاسس باللى جوايا
مين من جوة لو شافنى هيعرف باللى جوايا
انا لو لومت الوم نفسي علشان بحكى اللى جوايا


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (9 يونيو 2011)

*أيام من حياتى .... الجسمى​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (9 يونيو 2011)

بسمع جيتار


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (9 يونيو 2011)

*ترنيمة عالى لفوق*​


----------



## marmora jesus (9 يونيو 2011)

مش بسمع حاجة لاني مصدعة اووووووووووووووووي​


----------



## minatosaaziz (9 يونيو 2011)

بسمع بالتوك غرفة in jesus all things have become new


----------



## lo siento_mucho (10 يونيو 2011)

*ب ب ب *


----------



## مرمر . مارو (10 يونيو 2011)

ترنيمه يصنع العجايب هايدي منتصر ​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (10 يونيو 2011)

*التحديات .... كاظم الساهر​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (10 يونيو 2011)

*بسمع ترنيمة علمنى يارب 
*​


----------



## marmora jesus (11 يونيو 2011)

خد بالك عليا .... اليسا​


----------



## oesi no (11 يونيو 2011)

صوت المروحه ​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (11 يونيو 2011)

*خليتنى اخاف بهاء*​


----------



## marmora jesus (11 يونيو 2011)

oesi no قال:


> صوت المروحه ​




ههههههههههههه
احلي صداع​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (11 يونيو 2011)

*اصلها بتفرق .... عمرو دياب​*


----------



## مرمر . مارو (11 يونيو 2011)

ترنيمه اسندني في ضعفي ماريان جورج ​


----------



## Twin (11 يونيو 2011)

*مالي غيرك .... سركيس*​


----------



## marcelino (11 يونيو 2011)

بشوف فيلم 365 يوم سعاده​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (11 يونيو 2011)

*تريمة اه نسيتك*​


----------



## Twin (11 يونيو 2011)

*لو يحصل أيه ميهمكيش ... فؤاد*​


----------



## روزي86 (11 يونيو 2011)

[YOUTUBE]Do5VttYQx30&NR=1[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## marmora jesus (11 يونيو 2011)

لحظة تفاهم .... مصطفي قمر​


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 يونيو 2011)

*صمت كعادتى *​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (11 يونيو 2011)

*ترنيمة لو تغسل دموعى عارى*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 يونيو 2011)

*صوت ال t.v عالى وعايز اطفيه بس بيتفرجوا عليه*​


----------



## marmora jesus (11 يونيو 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> *صوت ال t.v عالى وعايز اطفيه بس بيتفرجوا عليه*​




قولهم وطوا الصوت بدل ما اطفيه ليكم
خد برستيجك ووضعك في البيت يا كوكو
هههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## marcelino (11 يونيو 2011)

موسيقى يهمك فى ايه​


----------



## ABOTARBO (11 يونيو 2011)

*ترنيمة عايشين وسط الدنيا
*​


----------



## نونوس14 (11 يونيو 2011)

*ترنيمة ضاقت الدنيا قصادى*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (11 يونيو 2011)

*ياسر حبيب  صبرك يا قلبي*


----------



## Alexander.t (11 يونيو 2011)

*اتفضل امشي روح على قلب غيري تجرحه
مش انا اللي يحب حد و حد يجي يضيعه
الأحسن كل واحد فينا يرجع مطرحه 
ماطلع صح اللي ياما كنت عنك بسمعه*
 *بتحب تعيش لنفسك بس غيرك مش مهم
بتشوف تملي روحك اللي ابقى و الأهم
عندك انانيه زيادة وكل مدى بتعلى فيه
بعد اللي حصلي منك لمت نفسي وقلت عيب
انا راحتي في بعدي عنك بالسلامة مفيش نصيب
فرصة سعيدة اني شفتك واتعرفت خلاص عليك*
 *وياك انا بختي مال وقلبي شال من ناحيتك
فاتت ايام طوال والمشكلة غاب حلها
نفسي اسألك سؤال طب هي فين حنيتك
ولا ماعندكش منها اصل خلصت شكلها*
 *بتحب تعيش لنفسك بس غيرك مش مهم
بتشوف تملي روحك اللي ابقى و الأهم
عندك انانيه زيادة وكل مدى بتعلى فيه
بعد اللي حصلي منك لمت نفسي وقلت عيب
انا راحتي في بعدي عنك بالسلامة مفيش نصيب
فرصة سعيدة اني شفتك واتعرفت خلاص عليك*


----------



## marmora jesus (11 يونيو 2011)

معقول .... فؤاد​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (11 يونيو 2011)

*سعد جمال الدين
دنا من قلبي*


----------



## marcelino (12 يونيو 2011)

بحبك يعنى مش بمزاجك .. رامى جمال​


----------



## ABOTARBO (12 يونيو 2011)

*ترنيمة إدينى صوت جديد يرنم بعد ما خفاه السُكات 
علم لسانى ليك يغنى بكلام جديد غير اللى فات.
*​


----------



## روزي86 (12 يونيو 2011)

ترنيمة يهرب منك خوفك

لساتر ميخائيل​


----------



## Rosetta (12 يونيو 2011)

*أدم - على بالي ​*


----------



## روزي86 (12 يونيو 2011)

اغنية اسمها وعدتك​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (12 يونيو 2011)

*ترانيييييم للعدرا*​


----------



## مسرة (12 يونيو 2011)

*انا بسمع رامي عياش *
*انا جاي الليلي افرح فيكي*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 يونيو 2011)

_ولا حاجه_​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (12 يونيو 2011)

*خدنى ليك ..... وائل كافورى​*


----------



## marmora jesus (12 يونيو 2011)

بحبك مش هقول تاني .....وائل جسار
​


----------



## مسرة (12 يونيو 2011)

*شفتو من بعيد..يارا*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 يونيو 2011)

http://www.arabchurch.com/tranem/227-672-7549-قلبه-حنين_سر-حياتنا​


----------



## نونوس14 (12 يونيو 2011)

*ترنيمة مسيرها تنتهى*


----------



## soso a (12 يونيو 2011)

عارفني - هايدى منتصر


----------



## نونوس14 (12 يونيو 2011)

*ترنيمة مش راجع ليكى تانى*


----------



## marmora jesus (12 يونيو 2011)

احتاجتلي ... وائل جسار​


----------



## ABOTARBO (12 يونيو 2011)

*بسمع من الاول لفيفيان السودانية
*​


----------



## marmora jesus (13 يونيو 2011)

قلب واحد مش كفاية في حبي ليك .... مدحت صالح​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (13 يونيو 2011)

*كرهتك*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (13 يونيو 2011)

مش بسمع حاجه


----------



## ABOTARBO (13 يونيو 2011)

*بسمع أجمل ترنيمة بكتنــــــــــى يا الله _ للرائعة فاديا بزى
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (13 يونيو 2011)

*بسمع كولكشن لفاديا بزى وليديا شدييييييد
*​


----------



## نونوس14 (13 يونيو 2011)

*ترنيمة لا لن ارى حبا*


----------



## oesi no (13 يونيو 2011)

*يارب صبرنى 
يارب دبرنى
على اللى بحس بيه 
بيهاء زولطان 
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (14 يونيو 2011)

*بسمع كولكشن ترانيم للحن الروحانى قدس أبونا موسى رشدى 
*​


----------



## Violet Fragrance (14 يونيو 2011)

أنتي مشيتي و بكيت الوردي
باب الهنا ضيعتي مفتاحو
إلا حنيني ما بقا عندي ...كمشة أمل ع غيبتك راحوا
*
*​


----------



## GeoMotorizer (14 يونيو 2011)

*Alors on Danse *


----------



## soso a (14 يونيو 2011)

*ترنيمة قديس المعجزات ابسخيرون ناقل الكنيسة *


----------



## marcelino (15 يونيو 2011)

كتير بنعشق ولا بنطول.. شيرين​


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 يونيو 2011)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=2848854#post2848854


----------



## مرمر . مارو (15 يونيو 2011)

ترنيمه انت الحل هايدي منتصر​


----------



## marmora jesus (15 يونيو 2011)

اخر مقابلة ...... تامر عاشور​


----------



## emadramzyaiad (15 يونيو 2011)

ولا حاااااااااااااااااااااجة ابداااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## raffy (15 يونيو 2011)

بسمع صوت الهدوووووووء هههههههه


----------



## lo siento_mucho (15 يونيو 2011)

*ولا حاجه*


----------



## marmora jesus (15 يونيو 2011)

معمول حسابه ​


----------



## raffy (15 يونيو 2011)

سامعة صوت العصافير


----------



## Ramy Fahmy (15 يونيو 2011)

بحبك يعني مش بمزاجك 
رامي جمال


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 يونيو 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *رجاء محبه يا غاليين حتى لو بنسمع اغنيه بلاش نحط الفيديو بتاعها هنا
> سلام ونعمه ​*



:nunu0000::act31::act23:​


----------



## HappyButterfly (15 يونيو 2011)

I am Alive

Celine Dion


----------



## marcelino (15 يونيو 2011)

ثقتى فيك .. فاديه​


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 يونيو 2011)

*كوكتيل لترانيمى المفضلة 
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 يونيو 2011)

*بسمع ترنيمة خشب فى خشب 
*​


----------



## soso a (15 يونيو 2011)

​*ترنيمه جبان ..... وخايف*


[YOUTUBE]pq14aBwTuQE&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 يونيو 2011)

*بسمع ترنيمة دودة هههههههه جميلة خالص
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 يونيو 2011)

*بسمع صوت قرمشة الشيبسى بتاعى 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




*​


----------



## روزي86 (15 يونيو 2011)

ترنيمة انا هافرح بيك


----------



## Violet Fragrance (15 يونيو 2011)

*يا رب القوات كن معنا .. فإنه ليس لنا في الأحزان معين سواك*​


----------



## Rosetta (15 يونيو 2011)

*تامر حسني - يا واحشني​*


----------



## marmora jesus (15 يونيو 2011)

خبيني ... فؤاد​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (16 يونيو 2011)

رامي جمال    فوقت متاخر


----------



## marmora jesus (16 يونيو 2011)

انا حاليا بألعب
يعني بسمع موسيقي اللعبة​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (16 يونيو 2011)

*بسمع اغنيه يونانيه كتير حزينه لحنها وموسيقى بتاعتها
بس مش فاهمه حاجه*


----------



## marmora jesus (16 يونيو 2011)

مش بسمع حاجة لاني مصدعة اوي ونفسي انام​


----------



## ABOTARBO (16 يونيو 2011)

*ترنيمة منك حياتى وعمرى 
لليديا شديد*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (16 يونيو 2011)

ترنيمة ارحمنى يارب


----------



## soso a (16 يونيو 2011)

بسمع اغنيه اجدع صحاب​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (16 يونيو 2011)

بسمع ترنيمة
ان كانت ظروفي اقوى مني


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (16 يونيو 2011)

أيوه بعرف عليكى واحده وممكن يبقوا خمسه وسبعه . زعلانه ليه وبتلومينى
ما الحقيقه انك يعنى . انتى السبب ودا مش منى . مش عارفه بيكى تحسسينى

انا بتكلم على الاحاسيس وانتى طبعك كده
انا بصراحه مش عارف اعيش مع واحده قاسيه كده
مش حنينه ولا حاسه بيا وكلامك ليا كتير عليا
حاولت استحمل ومش شوية وجيت على نفسي . لكن فاض بيا
عرفت عليكى واحده وممكن اعرف مييه .

*تامر حسني مش حنينة*


----------



## +bent el malek+ (16 يونيو 2011)

*ترنيمة عالم صعب *​


----------



## مرمر . مارو (16 يونيو 2011)

اغنيه كملنا بعض هيثم نبيل​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (16 يونيو 2011)

*وسط الليل ربى كلمنى*​


----------



## soso a (16 يونيو 2011)

*ترنيمة راضى بحكمك*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (16 يونيو 2011)

ramy gamal    fo2t met2a5r


----------



## ABOTARBO (16 يونيو 2011)

*بسمع سفر المزامير
*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (17 يونيو 2011)

*اغنيه وجع القلب​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (17 يونيو 2011)

*بسمع ترنيمة فرنساوى تحفففففففففففة Salut
*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (17 يونيو 2011)

*ولا حاااااااااجه
صوت اللاب وجعلي راسي:a82:
*


----------



## مرمر . مارو (17 يونيو 2011)

اغنيه كملنا بعض هيثم نبيل ​


----------



## Twin (17 يونيو 2011)

*الناس الرايقة ... عدوية وعياش*​


----------



## مرمر . مارو (17 يونيو 2011)

اصلهااا بتفرق عمرو دياب​


----------



## Twin (17 يونيو 2011)

مرمر . مارو قال:


> اصلهااا بتفرق عمرو دياب​


 
*وأنا *​


----------



## vetaa (17 يونيو 2011)

*ترنيمه ثمن الشراء
*​


----------



## Twin (17 يونيو 2011)

*جيت علي بالي .... عامر منيب *​


----------



## مرمر . مارو (17 يونيو 2011)

انت ليه مبتتنسيش رامي جمال ​


----------



## ^_^mirna (17 يونيو 2011)

مابسمعش حاجه


----------



## lo siento_mucho (17 يونيو 2011)

هاني شاكر
الحب مش البوم صور


----------



## مرمر . مارو (17 يونيو 2011)

كملنا بعض هيثم نبيل ​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (17 يونيو 2011)

*كنت بسمع موسيقى هاديه
قامت بوظتلي اعصابي
قال بتهدي قال
*


----------



## Violet Fragrance (17 يونيو 2011)

*الأخبااااار :smil8:*​


----------



## Twin (17 يونيو 2011)

*نحلم علي كيفنا ..... فؤاد *​


----------



## Twin (17 يونيو 2011)

*مفيش حاجة أنا كويس .... حاتم فهمي*​


----------



## azazi (17 يونيو 2011)

أسمع أغنيه محمد عبده

أرفض المسافه​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (17 يونيو 2011)

*اتفضل امشي    رامي جمال*


----------



## ABOTARBO (17 يونيو 2011)

*بسمع خين أواوشت*
​


----------



## marcelino (17 يونيو 2011)

ماليش دعوه بحد .. رامى جمال​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (17 يونيو 2011)

*مش بسمع
بتفرج ع مسرحيه
*


----------



## Alexander.t (17 يونيو 2011)

*ماتت بمحراب عينيك ابتهالاتي

و استسلمت لرياح اليأس راياتي**


جفت على بابك الموصود أزمنتي**

ليلى و ما أثمرت شيئاً نداءاتي**


عامان ما رف لي لحنٌ على وترٍ **

و لا استفاقت على نورٍ سمواتي**


أعتق الحب في قلبي و أعصره**

فأرشف الهم في مغبر كاساتي**


ممزقٌ أنا لا جاهُ و لا ترفٌ**

يغريكِ في ... فخليني لأهاتي**


لو تعصرين سنين العمر أكملها**

لسال منها نزيفٌ من جراحاتي**


لو كنتُ ذا ترفٍ ما كنت رافضة ً حبي**

لكن فقر الحال مأساتي**


عانيتُ عانيت لا حزني أبوحُ بهِ**

و لستِ تدرين شيئاً عن معاناتي**


أمشي و أضحكُ يا ليلى مكابرة ً**

علي أخبي عن الناس احتضاراتي**


لا الناسُ تعرف ما أمري فتعذرني**

و لا سبيلَ لديهم في مواساتي**


يرسو بجفني حرمانٌ يمصُ دمي**

و يستبيحُ إذا شاء ابتساماتي**


معذورة ٌ أنتِ إن أجهضت لي أملي**

لا الذنبُ ذنبُكِ بل كانتْ حماقاتي**

* * ***

أضعتُ في عرض الصحراءِ قافلتي**

و جئتُ أبحثُ في عينيكِ عن ذاتي**


و جئتُ أحضانكِ الخضراء منتشياً**

كالطفلِ أحملُ أحلامي البريئاتِ **


غرستِ كفكِ تجتثينَ أوردتي**

و تسحقينَ بلا رفق ٍ مسراتي**


وا غربتاه... واغربتاه**


مضاعٌ هاجرت مدنيَ عني**

و ما أبحرت منها شراعاتي**


نفيتُ واستوطن الأغرابُ في بلدي**

و دمروا كلَ أشيائي الحبيباتِ**


خانتكِ عيناكِ في زيفٍ و في كذبٍ؟؟**

أم غركِ البهرجُ الخداعُ ؟؟.. مولاتي**

* * ***

فراشة ٌ جئتُ ألقي كحلَ أجنحتي لديكِ**

فاحترقت ظلماً جناحاتي**


أصيح و السيف مزروعٌ بخاصرتي**

و الغدرُ حطم آمالي العريضاتِ**


و أنتِ أيضاً ألا تبت يداكِ**

إذا آثرتِ قتليَ و استعذبتِ أناتي **


ملي بحذف اسمكِ الشفاف من لغتي**

إذاً ستمسي بلا ليلى حكاياتي*


----------



## fisho (18 يونيو 2011)

مافيش أجمل من القرآن الكريم
كلام رب العالمين


----------



## MIKEL MIK (18 يونيو 2011)

fisho قال:


> مافيش أجمل من القرآن الكريم
> كلام رب العالمين




*صدق الله العظيم​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (18 يونيو 2011)

*بسمع اغنيه

الدور عليك​*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (18 يونيو 2011)

*بسمع موسيقى تركيه هاديه
*


----------



## marcelino (18 يونيو 2011)

بسمع الهدوء​


----------



## مرمر . مارو (18 يونيو 2011)

قصاد عيني عمرو دياب ​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (18 يونيو 2011)

marcelino قال:


> بسمع الهدوء​



*مفيش  احلو منوووو*


----------



## Violet Fragrance (18 يونيو 2011)

*أديش كان في نااااااااس عالمفرق تنطر ناس
و تشتي الدني و يحملو شمسيي و أنا بأيام الصحو ما حدا نطرني
*​


----------



## Twin (18 يونيو 2011)

*وعظة توبي يا نفسي ... للبابا*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (18 يونيو 2011)

*بسمع منال سمير_ بفضل نعمتك 
*​


----------



## marcelino (18 يونيو 2011)

مبتهزش .. تامر عاشور​


----------



## Rosetta (18 يونيو 2011)

*إنت أخر واحد - شيرين عبد الوهاب ​*


----------



## Violet Fragrance (18 يونيو 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *إنت أخر واحد - شيرين عبد الوهاب ​*


*:w00t::w00t::w00t::w00t:*​


----------



## Rosetta (18 يونيو 2011)

شذا البنفسج قال:


> *:w00t::w00t::w00t::w00t:*​



*ههههههههههههه
شو فيييييي ؟ ليش الإندهاااش ؟ :smile02​*


----------



## Violet Fragrance (18 يونيو 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *ههههههههههههه
> شو فيييييي ؟ ليش الإندهاااش ؟ :smile02​*


*لأ ...بس حبيت عقب*
* بشي سمايلي
رخامة كده
* * لقيت هيدا الأفضل*
* بس ما يمكن الأخير هيدا ها*
* ههههه*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (18 يونيو 2011)

*يهمك في ايه  *


----------



## lo siento_mucho (19 يونيو 2011)

*ليلي طويل ما عندو نهاية ( ليلي طويل ليست له نهاية)
و الشمع قليل و لا ونيس معايا ( و الشمع قليل و لا أنيس معي)
و دمعي يسيل من شوقي و هوايا ( دمعي يسيل من شوقي و هواي)
و قلبي عليل ما جبار دوايا ( و قلبي مريض لم يجد دوائي)
حبابي غياب و أنا مع المكتاب ( أحبابي غائبون و أنا مع المكتوب)
نقاسي العذاب ( أقاسي العذاب)
حبابي غياب و أنا مع المكتاب
نقاسي العذاب
ليلي طويل ما عندو نهاية
و الشمع قليل و لا ونيس معايا
و دمعي يسيل من شوقي و هوايا
و قلبي عليل ما جبار دوايا
حبابي غياب
و أنا مع المكتاب
نقاسي مع المكتاب

ليلي طويل ما عندو نهاية
و الشمع قليل و لا ونيس معايا
و دمعي يسيل من شوقي و هوايا
و قلبي عليل ما جبار دوايا​*
*اغنيه مغربيه *


----------



## نونوس14 (19 يونيو 2011)

*من حبك للعالم جيت*


----------



## soso a (19 يونيو 2011)

تأمل للبابا شنوده


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (19 يونيو 2011)

*وافتكرت ..... محمد حماقى​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (19 يونيو 2011)

*متفكرش كتير ... فؤاد​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (19 يونيو 2011)

*كولكشن من ترانيمى المفضلة
*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (19 يونيو 2011)

*ناديلي  رامي جمال​*


----------



## marcelino (19 يونيو 2011)

بمسع اغنيه رايحه جايه بتاعت واما بس مش مشغلها

دى شغاله فى الفرح تحت البيت​


----------



## Violet Fragrance (19 يونيو 2011)

*يا سيدي كم كان قاسياً موت صليب العار
و قبل أن يحملك حملته يا بار
*​


----------



## Rosetta (19 يونيو 2011)

شذا البنفسج قال:


> *يا سيدي كم كان قاسياً موت صليب العار
> و قبل أن يحملك حملته يا بار
> *​


*
بموت في ترانيم الألام حتى لو مش وقتها 
بس كتير بسمعها خاصة وقت الحزن :shutup22:​*


----------



## Alexander.t (19 يونيو 2011)

*لسه الدنيا بخير يا حبيبي لسه الدنيا بخير 

اصلي بحب الخير يا حبيبي واتمناه للغير 

وانت حبيبي بتعمل قصه 

مره بتقسى ومره بتنسى 

ليه بتخاف من بكره 

ده لسه لسه الطير بيطير 

لسه الطير بيطير يا حبيبي 

لسه الدنيا بخير ... 

قلبي قلبي قلبي 

قلبي حقيقي بريء وصغيّر 

لكن عمره ما تاه وتغيّر 

حالف يدي ويصون ودي 

يوفي لقلبك قد ما يقدر . 

عمري ما بغدر واقدر اغفر 

علشان قلبي كبير 

وانت حبيبي بتعمل قصه 

مره بتقسى ومره بتنسى 

ليه بتخاف من بكره 

ده لسه لسه الطير بيطير 

لسه الطير بيطير يا حبيبي 

لسه الدنيا بخير ... 

انسى انسى انسى 

انسى الخوف دنا قلبي مواعدك 

يلي ما ليش احباب من بعدك 

حبك قسمه روحك نسمه 

بتونسني في ليلي وبعدك 

عارفك طيب مني قريب 

وانا بهواك بضمير 


*


----------



## marcelino (19 يونيو 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *لسه الدنيا بخير يا حبيبي لسه الدنيا بخير
> 
> اصلي بحب الخير يا حبيبي واتمناه للغير
> 
> ...



بحبها اوى السونج دى​


----------



## marcelino (19 يونيو 2011)

انا مصمم .. بهاء​


----------



## نونوس14 (19 يونيو 2011)

* ترنيمة متأخرش قرارك*


----------



## ABOTARBO (19 يونيو 2011)

*بسمع ترنيمة إدينى صوت جديد يرنم بعد ما خفاه السكات
علم لسانى ليك يغنى بكلام جديد غير اللى فــــــــات
*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (19 يونيو 2011)

*ترنيمة حاسس بيا *​


----------



## ABOTARBO (20 يونيو 2011)

*بسمع ترنيمة بكرة هتدبر _ للرائعة فادية بزى
*​


----------



## mera22 (20 يونيو 2011)

بسمع ترنيمه الهنا عظيم


----------



## Ramy Fahmy (20 يونيو 2011)

مليش دعوة بحد ولا بعمل حساب للناس
مدام عدا الصعب يبقي السهل جاي خلاص


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 يونيو 2011)

هي واحده ... مدحت صالح​


----------



## zezza (20 يونيو 2011)

*الله كبير / الست فيروز /
معلقة معايا من الصبح *


----------



## lo siento_mucho (20 يونيو 2011)

*الاخبار:t19:*


----------



## marcelino (20 يونيو 2011)

ليا نظره .. عاشور​


----------



## روزي86 (21 يونيو 2011)

اغنية وعدتك


----------



## ABOTARBO (21 يونيو 2011)

*بسمع ماتفوت يا زمــــــــــــــان من شريط رامبو فى المدرسة
*​


----------



## روزي86 (21 يونيو 2011)

ترنيمة سنين فاتت


----------



## mera22 (21 يونيو 2011)

ترنيمه اسمع صراخي


----------



## noraa (21 يونيو 2011)

بسمع اغنية العنكبوت النونو  وطبعا دة غصب عنى بس القوى فى الاقوى منة


----------



## MIKEL MIK (21 يونيو 2011)

*جتلك ... رامي جمال​*


----------



## روزي86 (21 يونيو 2011)

بسمع ترنيمة 

اوقات بتوب


----------



## lo siento_mucho (21 يونيو 2011)

*مش بسمع.. *


----------



## ABOTARBO (21 يونيو 2011)

*بسمع ترانيم قدس ابونا موسى رشدى
*​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (21 يونيو 2011)

انا ناو فى السكن البنات اصحابى مشغلين لو بصيت ايليسا

​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (21 يونيو 2011)

*دايما بتخبينى*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (21 يونيو 2011)

*بسمع ترنيمة صبر ايوب _ فيفيان السودانية
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (21 يونيو 2011)

*بسمع **منك حياتى وعمرى فيك ابتدى كل اللى عشته قبلك .. عشته سُدى*

*للمرنمة الراااااااااائعة ليديا شديد*​


----------



## mera22 (21 يونيو 2011)

بسمع ياريت سنيني يرجعوا


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (21 يونيو 2011)

*تملى معاك ..... عمرو دياب​*


----------



## marmora jesus (22 يونيو 2011)

اول يوم .... تامر حسني ​


----------



## ABOTARBO (22 يونيو 2011)

*بسمع ترنيمة يمكن يوم ملقاش _ لصوت الملايكة فاديا بزى
*​


----------



## +febronia+ (22 يونيو 2011)

نوووو مش بسمع حاجة نااااااو ​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (22 يونيو 2011)

انا بحزن على عمري:36_33_7:​


----------



## Rosetta (22 يونيو 2011)

*إزاي يفرقوا إتنين إتخلقوا لبعض 
إيمتى هيصدقوا إننا مالناش غير بعض 
بيلوموا علينا ليه هو إحنا عملنا إيه 

ويا ريت يشوفوكي بعيوني كانوا عزروني 
كانوا حبوكي لو بيحبوني 
ويا ريت يشوفوك بعيوني كانوا عزروني 
كانوا حبوك لو بيحبوني 

وعد عليا ودين شايلاك جوا العين مهما تغيب عني مستنياك 
وعد عليا و باقي على وعدي و أشواقي مهما يكون إنتي أكيد ليا ​*


----------



## marcelino (22 يونيو 2011)

ليا نظرة ​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (22 يونيو 2011)

*عز الحبايب​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (22 يونيو 2011)

*أنت عظيم يا الله _ فاديا بزى
*​


----------



## Violet Fragrance (22 يونيو 2011)

*راح اللي رااااح
بوكرا لحالي 
بكفي طريقي أنا و الزمان
*​


----------



## Rosetta (22 يونيو 2011)

*قربت النهاية ويسوع صار جايي وإنت يا خاطي وينك
رح تصرخ بالدينونة يا جبال غطوني ما حدا رح يسمع صوتك 

تعا ليسوع و قله جايي تعبان 
عمري ضاع كله أحزان بأحزان 
عمري ضاع بالأوجاع قله خلصني غيرني و قدسني 
قله مالي غيرك حبيبي يا يسوووووووووع ​*


----------



## marmora jesus (23 يونيو 2011)

بتصعب عليا نفسي ....... تامر حسني​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (23 يونيو 2011)

*ترنيمة حضن ايديك*​


----------



## marcelino (23 يونيو 2011)

وليه بعدين​


----------



## Alexander.t (23 يونيو 2011)

صوت المروحه اللي هكسرها دلوقتي


----------



## marcelino (23 يونيو 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> صوت المروحه اللي هكسرها دلوقتي




ههههههههه​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (23 يونيو 2011)

يا واحشني وانت عني بعيد            تامر:t32:


----------



## marcelino (23 يونيو 2011)

هسمع موسيقى تركى وانا نايم فى السرير بقى​


----------



## روزي86 (23 يونيو 2011)

مش بسمع حاجه ولا ليا مزاج


----------



## +febronia+ (23 يونيو 2011)

اوكي نانسي عجرم ​


----------



## روزي86 (23 يونيو 2011)

ترنيمة اتعب كتير


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (23 يونيو 2011)

*خايف .... محمد منير​*


----------



## ^_^mirna (23 يونيو 2011)

ترنيمة عمرى مادقت سعاده فى قلبى


----------



## MIKEL MIK (23 يونيو 2011)

*أغنيه انا طول اليوم مهموم ... بهاء سلطان​*


----------



## marcelino (23 يونيو 2011)

اللى قصادى خيال .. لحبيب مبقاش موجود​


----------



## Violet Fragrance (23 يونيو 2011)

*ملايين ملايين السوريين ...جينا نعاهد عهد الله
نحمي بلدنا معك يا أسدنا
ما نركع إلا لله
مدي يا رايتنا مدي
و يا جماهير تحدي تحدي
إلا على أجسادنا
حرم قوة غدر تعدي

مدي يا رايتنا مدي 
و يا جماهير تحدي تحدي
إلا على أجسادنا حرم قوة غدر تعدي



هي سوريا و نحنا ولادها
واجبنا نحفظ أمجادها
شعبك يا قائدنا نادى ما منركع إلا لله





*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (23 يونيو 2011)

ولا حاجه مفيش اي صوت حواليه
لدرجه اني خفت:36_1_3:​


----------



## Violet Fragrance (23 يونيو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ولا حاجه مفيش اي صوت حواليه
> لدرجه اني خفت:36_1_3:​


*أنا عندي الحل :t30:*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (23 يونيو 2011)

شذا البنفسج قال:


> *أنا عندي الحل :t30:*​



هاااتي ياختيييي
قربت اتجنن من التفكير والصمت


----------



## Rosetta (23 يونيو 2011)

*أنا مالي - محمد رحيم 
هبووووولة الأغنية بس رووووعة ​*


----------



## marcelino (23 يونيو 2011)

فيلم رعب​


----------



## Violet Fragrance (23 يونيو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> هاااتي ياختيييي
> قربت اتجنن من التفكير والصمت


*اسمعي شوية قرآن بخيل
هههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (23 يونيو 2011)

marcelino قال:


> فيلم رعب​



يارب يطلعولك اللي في الفيلم:99:


----------



## lo siento_mucho (23 يونيو 2011)

شذا البنفسج قال:


> *اسمعي شوية قرآن بخيل
> هههههههههههههههه
> *​


هههههههههه
بت بتتتتتتتتتتت انتي
انا حابه خوفي يا ختيييييي
احلى بكتيييييييييير
30:


----------



## Violet Fragrance (23 يونيو 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *أنا مالي - محمد رحيم
> هبووووولة الأغنية بس رووووعة ​*


*بس مو أهبل من الغنية تبع بست بست
يلي سمعتيني عليا هديك المرة*


----------



## Violet Fragrance (23 يونيو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> هههههههههه
> بت بتتتتتتتتتتت انتي
> انا حابه خوفي يا ختيييييي
> احلى بكتيييييييييير
> 30:


*هههههههه خلص عنجد ...اقعدي اقرأي انجيل بترتاحي و بيروح الخوف*​


----------



## Rosetta (23 يونيو 2011)

شذا البنفسج قال:


> *بس مو أهبل من الغنية تبع بست بست
> يلي سمعتيني عليا هديك المرة*



*ههههههههههههههه 
أي هاي دايما بسمعها كمان لا غنى عنها طبعا :smile02
يختي ضارب مزاجي على الأغاني الهبلة هاليومين مش عارفة ليه هههههههههههه ​*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (23 يونيو 2011)

شذا البنفسج قال:


> *هههههههه خلص عنجد ...اقعدي اقرأي انجيل بترتاحي و بيروح الخوف*​



ايوووووووون ككده
مش كفايه رمضان اللي جايلنا
نسمعو جوه البيت وع التيفي وبره البيت
يوووووووووووووووووووووووه
تسلمي حبيبتي


----------



## lo siento_mucho (23 يونيو 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *ههههههههههههههه
> أي هاي دايما بسمعها كمان لا غنى عنها طبعا :smile02
> يختي ضارب مزاجي على الأغاني الهبلة هاليومين مش عارفة ليه هههههههههههه ​*



*ربنا يكملك بعقلك يا احتشي30:
ومالو مفيش احلى من هيك
تنسي الدنيا دي وهمومهاااا
*


----------



## Rosetta (23 يونيو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *ربنا يكملك بعقلك يا احتشي30:
> ومالو مفيش احلى من هيك
> تنسي الدنيا دي وهمومهاااا
> *



*اللهم أمين يا أوختي بارك الله فيكي 
هو فعلا يمكن مرات الواحد بينجن لينسى الهموم و المشاكل :99:
يعني الجنوووون هو الحل هههههههههههههه​*


----------



## Violet Fragrance (23 يونيو 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *ههههههههههههههه
> أي هاي دايما بسمعها كمان لا غنى عنها طبعا :smile02
> يختي ضارب مزاجي على الأغاني الهبلة هاليومين مش عارفة ليه هههههههههههه ​*


*يا بنتي ضارب مزاجك هاليومين
صايرة من أعداء اللات المفسدين في الأرض
أتستمعين إلى هؤلاء الفسقة الذين ينشرون الرذيلة على شاشات التلفزة؟؟
واحيفااااااااااااه
*​


----------



## oesi no (23 يونيو 2011)

bigger   back street boys


----------



## marcelino (23 يونيو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> يارب يطلعولك اللي في الفيلم:99:




يارررريت​


----------



## Rosetta (23 يونيو 2011)

شذا البنفسج قال:


> *يا بنتي ضارب مزاجك هاليومين
> صايرة من أعداء اللات المفسدين في الأرض
> أتستمعين إلى هؤلاء الفسقة الذين ينشرون الرذيلة على شاشات التلفزة؟؟
> واحيفااااااااااااه
> *​



*قالبة معك على فتاوي اليوم ههههههههه​*


----------



## Violet Fragrance (23 يونيو 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *قالبة معك على فتاوي اليوم ههههههههه​*


*التقى عم ينقط مني تنقيط خخخخخخخخ*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (23 يونيو 2011)

*أنت غيرهم ... عم جورج​*


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (23 يونيو 2011)

ترنيمه لو قلبى دا مليان أحزان يايسوع​


----------



## ABOTARBO (23 يونيو 2011)

*بسمع ترنيمة يا هموم سنينى روحى وسبينى
دة يسوع مُعينى دايماً معايــــــــــا ...
*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (23 يونيو 2011)

marcelino قال:


> يارررريت​


كمااااان
بتتفرج ومش خايف ويطلعولك وبتتمنى
بركاتك :99::99:


----------



## Alexander.t (23 يونيو 2011)

*بسمع اللى فى التوقيع بتاعى 
*


----------



## ABOTARBO (23 يونيو 2011)

*بسمع ترانيم اطفال فرنساوى
*​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (23 يونيو 2011)

ناو مش بسمع حاجه انا بشوف كلام بس​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (24 يونيو 2011)

*الحزن مالي العين            تامر عاشور*


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (24 يونيو 2011)

بسمع اسمك بدمع ​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (24 يونيو 2011)

يهمك فى ايه​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (24 يونيو 2011)

ماكنتش ناوى اودعك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (24 يونيو 2011)

صامت كالعادة ​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (24 يونيو 2011)

اه من الفراق​


----------



## روزي86 (24 يونيو 2011)

بسمع ترنيمة يهرب منك خوفك

بموت فيها


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (24 يونيو 2011)

افترقنا​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (24 يونيو 2011)

انا لو اذيته​


----------



## روزي86 (24 يونيو 2011)

ايه يا توتا الحزن ده فكيها يا حبي


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (24 يونيو 2011)

لسه بتخاف​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (24 يونيو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ايه يا توتا الحزن ده فكيها يا حبي



وهو ها افكها اكتر من كدا تانى 

ماتخافيش ياحبى فكيتها اوى
​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (24 يونيو 2011)

مقدرش انساك​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (24 يونيو 2011)

ابقى اطمن عليا​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (24 يونيو 2011)

خلصت كلامك ولا لسه​


----------



## كوك (24 يونيو 2011)

tota bent elmaseh قال:


> انا لو اذيته​


 

_*واناا كماان *_
_**_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (24 يونيو 2011)

_مازلت أفضل الصمت _​


----------



## كوك (24 يونيو 2011)

*هو ده شيريط كامل ولا ناقص منه تانى يا توتااا*
*هههههههه*​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (24 يونيو 2011)

كوك اسفه بجد انا مالياش خالص فى الاغانى ومش بسمع خالص اغانى بس كنت ناو فجأه لقيت عايزه اسمع اغنيه كتبت بحث على جوجل باسم حبيبى قول كدا لإيليسا فاجت ولقيت معاها على اليوتيوب كذا اغنيه لكذا حد فاخترت منهم وسمعت فاسؤالك صدقنى معرفش اجابته واسفه طولت فى الرد


----------



## كوك (24 يونيو 2011)

_*


tota bent elmaseh قال:



			كوك اسفه بجد انا مالياش خالص فى الاغانى ومش بسمع خالص اغانى بس كنت ناو فجأه لقيت عايزه اسمع اغنيه كتبت بحث على جوجل باسم حبيبى قول كدا لإيليسا فاجت ولقيت معاها على اليوتيوب كذا اغنيه لكذا حد فاخترت منهم وسمعت فاسؤالك صدقنى معرفش اجابته واسفه طولت فى الرد
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*_ 

_*لالا اسف على ايه اولاا  انا بهزر *_

_*ثانياا :  فى حد مزعلك هناا وانا اقوم بالواجب :nunu0000:*_

_*ثالثااا :  افرحى كده :ura1:*_

_*رابعاا :  اناا مش عايز اغانى  *_

_*خامساا : اسمعى دى   *_


_*ذا خانك حبيبك لا تغضــب بل قف .. وانتظر حتى يرحل و يعطيك ظهره ؛؛
.
.
*
.........*
...*__*...*
واقلع الجزمه واحدفها على دماغه ومتســكتلوش
هي الدنيا فوضى تتعـــب وتحبه وتسهر اليالي
وكروت شحن ورغي و في النهايه يخونك

ملحــــــــــوظه : متنساش ترجع تاخد الــــجزمة*_​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (24 يونيو 2011)

ههههه ضحكتنى ياكوك بس صعب اعمل كدا اصل مش عندى جزمه هى تنفع البلانيله قصدى البلارينا(جزمه السندريلا) هههه بس لا الحبيب برضو اسمه حبيب وهايفضل غالى مهما خان ومهما حصل ومش يستحق ضرب الجزمه لا خالص هو يستحق حاجه تانى خالص بلاش اقولها دلوقت


----------



## marcelino (24 يونيو 2011)

لــــــيا نظرة​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (24 يونيو 2011)

*اللي جاي احلى     تامر حسني*


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (24 يونيو 2011)

مش بسمع حاجه ساكته وزهقانه وفاتحه نت الفون


----------



## كوك (24 يونيو 2011)

tota bent elmaseh قال:


> ههههه ضحكتنى ياكوك بس صعب اعمل كدا اصل مش عندى جزمه هى تنفع البلانيله قصدى البلارينا(جزمه السندريلا) هههه بس لا الحبيب برضو اسمه حبيب وهايفضل غالى مهما خان ومهما حصل ومش يستحق ضرب الجزمه لا خالص هو يستحق حاجه تانى خالص بلاش اقولها دلوقت


 

_*طيب كويس انك ضحكتى *_

_*ربنا مش عايز غير انك تكونى سعيده *_

_*وبعدين هيه تنفع يعنى بس لو فى ابو روباط هتكون احسن يعنى *_
_*ههههههه*_

_*ومتنسيش تخديهاا تانى علشاان خساره تضيع واحده *_
_*وتمشى بفرده واحده*_
_*ههههههه*_
_*ربنا يفرح قلبك يا توتااا*_
​


----------



## كوك (24 يونيو 2011)

*اه نسيت بسمع واحد بيتكلم فى التليفزيون*​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (24 يونيو 2011)

ماتعرفش ليه ايليسا​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (24 يونيو 2011)

بتمون​


----------



## كوك (24 يونيو 2011)

*ترنيمة راعى السلام*​


----------



## oesi no (24 يونيو 2011)

*ايام فى العمر مبتعديش 
نفضل فاكرينها سنين وسنين 
مسافات وفراقنا مبينسيش 
مهما تمر الايام فاكرين 
*​


----------



## روزي86 (24 يونيو 2011)

مش بسمع حاجه


----------



## oesi no (24 يونيو 2011)

*[YOUTUBE]mrN4GWT4eUw[/YOUTUBE]*​


----------



## روزي86 (24 يونيو 2011)

بسمع ترنيمة ازاي تتخلي عني

ساتر ميخائيل


----------



## marmora jesus (24 يونيو 2011)

العشق الممنوع ​


----------



## روزي86 (24 يونيو 2011)

اغنية هاني شاكر

تخسري


----------



## KOKOMAN (24 يونيو 2011)

_صااااامت _​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (24 يونيو 2011)

*بسمع الهدوء​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (24 يونيو 2011)

oesi no قال:


> *[YOUTUBE]mrN4GWT4eUw[/YOUTUBE]*​




*تصدق نزلت الالبوم ونفضت اسمعه
بس لما سمعت الفيديو ده عجبني الاغنيه دي
وشكلي هسمع الالبوم كله​*


----------



## روزي86 (24 يونيو 2011)

اغنية هندي


----------



## KOKOMAN (24 يونيو 2011)

_صوت ال t.v فى الغرفه التانيه مزعج _​


----------



## marmora jesus (24 يونيو 2011)

موسيقي تركي هادية بس ايه هتموتني​


----------



## KOKOMAN (24 يونيو 2011)

_لا شىء _​


----------



## روزي86 (24 يونيو 2011)

بسمع هاني شاكر بردو

بس اغنية غلطة جامده جدا


----------



## ABOTARBO (24 يونيو 2011)

*ترنيمة بشوفك بقلبى يا عدرا يا امى _ فيفيان السودانية
*​


----------



## marmora jesus (25 يونيو 2011)

خليك على راحتك
غلطان وسامحتك
وفرشتلك قلبى
زى البساط تحتك
ليه ؟
كل ما اسامحك
تبدا تانى فى ظلم جديد
ليه ؟
كل ما اصالحك
تبعد عنى
تسيبنى وحيد
ياسيدى
سيدى
خليك على راحتك

يقسي عليك الزمن
ترجع تقول توبه
وادفع بدالك تمن
للغلطه ميت نوبه


ولما عينيك ترتاح
تسقينى تاني جراح
مع اني ولا مره جيتني وجراحتك

ليه ؟!
كل ما اسامحك
تبدا تانى فى ظلم جديد
ليه ؟
كل ما اصالحك
تبعد عنى تسيبنى وحيد
ياسيدى
سيدى
خليك على راحتك

أجرح وبيع الهوى
ياللى مالكش امان
وانسى كلامنا سوى
هات من القاسية كمان
لكن مسيرك يوم
زيي تبات مظلوم
دوق من العذاب مرّة
ما انا ياما ريحتك

​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (25 يونيو 2011)

مش عارفه
في واحد بيغني ولا عارفه مين هو لا بيقول ايه:t32:


----------



## lo siento_mucho (25 يونيو 2011)

بالعربي ومن الاخر      عاصي الحلاني
اغنية الرجل الشرقي الاصيل


----------



## روزي86 (25 يونيو 2011)

كنت بتفرج علي فيلم هندي وخلص


----------



## lo siento_mucho (25 يونيو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> كنت بتفرج علي فيلم هندي وخلص



مين البطل يا بت مييييين
اوعى يكون شاهد كابوور


----------



## روزي86 (25 يونيو 2011)

واااااو شاهد ده عسل بس تقريبا ليه فيلم بكره او بعده مع كارينا كابور

بس كنت بتفرج علي اورملا وجاكي شاروف


----------



## marmora jesus (25 يونيو 2011)

الموسيقي التركي اللي تعبتني نفسيا​


----------



## كوك (25 يونيو 2011)

_*هو انت تانى *_​


----------



## مرمر . مارو (25 يونيو 2011)

كملنا بعض هيثم نبيل ​


----------



## كوك (25 يونيو 2011)

*مش هتنسانى*​


----------



## روزي86 (25 يونيو 2011)

بسمع اغنية عوووووو

ههههههههههه


----------



## Alexander.t (25 يونيو 2011)

*اصاله الحلم العميق

ياليالي الحب يا احلى الليالي
اين مني الان ايام الخوالي
وحبيبا لم يزل في خاطري
ورفيقا حاضرا دنيا خيالي
انني مازلت احيا في ليال سوف تحيا
سوف تحيا في فؤادي فهمي مالي وهي ذاتي
كل مافيها شجاني
ليتها ترجع تاني
ياربيع العمر يا اغلى الليالي
يازمان الحب لو تدري بحالي
يوم كان الحب حلما واماني
وانتظارا ووصالا واغاني
فانا قلب غريق كان في حلم عميق
كل مافيك شجاني
ليتنا نرجع تاني
ياحبيبا ما بدالك قد بدالي
كف يوما ياحبيبي عن سؤالي
واغتنم من حبي لا تخشى العتاب
وادنو مني يا حبيبي لا تبالي 
وكفاني ماجرالي
فانا قلب غريق كان في حلم عميق
*


----------



## marcelino (25 يونيو 2011)

فيلم عسل اسود​


----------



## روزي86 (25 يونيو 2011)

بسمع اغنية رسالة لحماقي


----------



## Violet Fragrance (25 يونيو 2011)

*عم بسمع صوت السيارااااااااااات يلي عم تمر من تحت غرفتيييييييييييي*​


----------



## روزي86 (25 يونيو 2011)

ههههههههههه ازعاج يعني


----------



## Violet Fragrance (25 يونيو 2011)

*في النهاية ..كلها أصوات

*​


----------



## روزي86 (25 يونيو 2011)

بسمع دلوقتي 

انا مصمم لبهاء سلطان


----------



## lo siento_mucho (25 يونيو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> واااااو شاهد ده عسل بس تقريبا ليه فيلم بكره او بعده مع كارينا كابور
> 
> بس كنت بتفرج علي اورملا وجاكي شاروف



عسل وقمر ههههههههه
اها خلص من شويه
كنت مستنيااه
شوفتيه؟؟


----------



## روزي86 (25 يونيو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> عسل وقمر ههههههههه
> اها خلص من شويه
> كنت مستنيااه
> شوفتيه؟؟




اهااااااااااا ده تحفه كان ليه فيلم من شوية هو وكارينا كابور

وبعدها كان فيلم مدبلج بالعربية بس مش عارفه مع مين اتفرجن علي حته منه وقومت عشان مش بحب المدبلج


----------



## Violet Fragrance (25 يونيو 2011)

*و بحبك ما بنسى غراااااااامك*​


----------



## روزي86 (25 يونيو 2011)

حاليا مش بسمع شئ


----------



## lo siento_mucho (25 يونيو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> اهااااااااااا ده تحفه كان ليه فيلم من شوية هو وكارينا كابور
> 
> وبعدها كان فيلم مدبلج بالعربية بس مش عارفه مع مين اتفرجن علي حته منه وقومت عشان مش بحب المدبلج



انا اتفرجت بس ع المدبلج لانو حصري ع القناه ومش كنت شوفتو
عندك حق المدبلج وحشش وصوتو كان تخنن اوي هههههه
هو و كرينا كابور شوفتو 
تحففففه


----------



## lo siento_mucho (25 يونيو 2011)

بسمع محمد فؤاد  انا ابن بلد
ده اللي جايباه نجوم اف ام


----------



## روزي86 (25 يونيو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> انا اتفرجت بس ع المدبلج لانو حصري ع القناه ومش كنت شوفتو
> عندك حق المدبلج وحشش وصوتو كان تخنن اوي هههههه
> هو و كرينا كابور شوفتو
> تحففففه




اهااااااااااا كان جميل وكله رومانسية بحب اتفرج عليه جدا

المدبلج كان فعلا حصري بس رخم انا بحب التمثيل بصوتهم بحسه اكتر من كده المدبلج تحسي انه عرض لاعلان شامبو ههههههههه


----------



## lo siento_mucho (25 يونيو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> اهااااااااااا كان جميل وكله رومانسية بحب اتفرج عليه جدا
> 
> المدبلج كان فعلا حصري بس رخم انا بحب التمثيل بصوتهم بحسه اكتر من كده المدبلج تحسي انه عرض لاعلان شامبو ههههههههه



ههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههه
موتيني ضحككككككك
هههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (25 يونيو 2011)

هههههههههههه يارب دايما يا حبي بتضحكي 

بس المرادي اضحكي براحتك محدش نايم هههههههههه


----------



## KOKOMAN (25 يونيو 2011)

_مش بسمع حاجه _​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (25 يونيو 2011)

لوبصيت قدامك​


----------



## ABOTARBO (25 يونيو 2011)

*بسمع ترنيمة هل أطرق بابك بعد ضياع الكلِ _ فاديا بزى
*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (25 يونيو 2011)

فيلم هندي غبي مفهمتش منو حاجه


----------



## Alexander.t (25 يونيو 2011)

*أنا طول الليل مهموم من اللى جوايا
أنا طول الوقت بحاسب نفسى على اللى جوايا
انا مين من برا يعرفنى وحاسس باللى جوايا
مين من جوا لو شافنى هايعرف ايه اللى جوايا
انا لو لومت الوم نفسى عشان بحكيى اللى جوايا

أنا عايز ايه ما بقتش والله حتى عارف عايز ايه
انا عايز ايه انا عايز ايه
يارب دبرنى يا رب صبرنى
على اللى بحس بيه*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (25 يونيو 2011)

*بسمع يا سبب وجودى ليك سجودى 
*​


----------



## azazi (26 يونيو 2011)

أسمع أحمد الهرمي
شكرا على كل شيء


----------



## lo siento_mucho (26 يونيو 2011)

دوشه في ناس بيرغو بره
هقوم ادلق عليهم مايه ساقعه


----------



## ABOTARBO (26 يونيو 2011)

*بسمع سفر المزاااااااااااااااامير
*​


----------



## أنجيلا (26 يونيو 2011)

[YOUTUBE]vqEf9TvGicI[/YOUTUBE]

​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (26 يونيو 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> [YOUTUBE]vqEf9TvGicI[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ​



الفيديو ده كل مره ادخل اتفرج عليه وهااات يا عياااط
عن جد البت عسل وروحها عسلل وبكت كل الناس


----------



## أنجيلا (26 يونيو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> الفيديو ده كل مره ادخل اتفرج عليه وهااات يا عياااط
> عن جد البت عسل وروحها عسلل وبكت كل الناس


* معاكي حق*
*بنت عسل وصوتها حلو اوي *
*ساعة وانا بعيط من ورى الفيديو ده*


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (26 يونيو 2011)

عظه للبابا شنوده على قناه اغابى​


----------



## ABOTARBO (26 يونيو 2011)

*بسمع ترنيمة غيرت أوغسطين 
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (27 يونيو 2011)

*بسمع يا سبب وجودى ليك سجودى *​


----------



## ^_^mirna (27 يونيو 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> [YOUTUBE]vqEf9TvGicI[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ​



:190vu::190vu::190vu:


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (27 يونيو 2011)

*The Climb ..... Hannah Montana​*


----------



## كوك (27 يونيو 2011)

_*مش هتنسانى*_​


----------



## ABOTARBO (27 يونيو 2011)

*بسمع موسيقى هادية جدآآآآآآآآآآآآ
*​


----------



## rimonda (27 يونيو 2011)

انا بسمع اخر الاخبار عن بلدي الحبيب سورية وهي بخير باسم المسيح ورئيسنا بخير


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (27 يونيو 2011)

ترنيمه مقدمه من اولاد الراهب المتنيح ابونا مارتيروس المحرقى اسمها ابونا مارتيروس​


----------



## ABOTARBO (28 يونيو 2011)

*قرارى فى إيدى _ ايرينى ابو جابر
*​


----------



## Twin (28 يونيو 2011)

*مالي غيرك .... سركيس 

هنا
*​


----------



## +febronia+ (28 يونيو 2011)

ترنيمة كسرت قيودى و حليتها - فاديا بزى​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (28 يونيو 2011)

ترنيمه انت بتغفر للملكه فاديا​


----------



## Violet Fragrance (28 يونيو 2011)

*يا كل الدني - جوزيف عطية*​


----------



## johna&jesus (28 يونيو 2011)

_*متحاسبنيش *_​


----------



## ^_^mirna (28 يونيو 2011)

ترنيمة سبنى اعيش


----------



## johna&jesus (28 يونيو 2011)

*انا بنكسر   نور قدرى*​


----------



## كوك (28 يونيو 2011)

*فوقت متأخر*​


----------



## Alexander.t (28 يونيو 2011)

*دوامة الحياه فيها قلبى تاه

ليه كل واحد فينا ماشى فى اتجاه* *



ذكريات عشنا فيها دوبنا فيها من العذاب ذكريات* *

باقية فينا من ماضينا ليه سراب* *



فى الطريق كتير مشينا واتنسينا فى الطريق* *

وانتهينا ماعادش فينا شيئ بريء* *



فى الطريق قلوب بريئة قلوب غريقة فى الطريق* *

والحقيقة مش حقيقة فى كل شيء*


----------



## كوك (28 يونيو 2011)

*فوقت متأخر*​


----------



## مرمر . مارو (28 يونيو 2011)

وافتكرت حماقي​


----------



## ABOTARBO (28 يونيو 2011)

*جاز فى نفسى سيف_ فريق الحياة الأفضل
*​


----------



## Violet Fragrance (28 يونيو 2011)

*حابب شي مرة انحتك تمثال - جوزيف عطية*​


----------



## روزي86 (28 يونيو 2011)

ترنيمة ميكفنيش


----------



## lo siento_mucho (29 يونيو 2011)

نانسي عجرم
مشتاقه ليك


----------



## مرمر . مارو (29 يونيو 2011)

لسه بتخاف محمد حماقي​


----------



## ABOTARBO (29 يونيو 2011)

*بسمع ترنيمة بصيت على جراحك
*​


----------



## johna&jesus (29 يونيو 2011)

*جبان وخايف *​


----------



## مرمر . مارو (29 يونيو 2011)

بعترف عمرو دياب​


----------



## johna&jesus (29 يونيو 2011)

_*فين ايدك*_​


----------



## مرمر . مارو (29 يونيو 2011)

بعترف عمرو دياب​


----------



## johna&jesus (29 يونيو 2011)

*وسط الالم *
*مارجو فكرى *​


----------



## مرمر . مارو (29 يونيو 2011)

بعترف عمرو دياب​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (29 يونيو 2011)

*زيك مفيش*
*الحياة الافضل*​


----------



## marcelino (29 يونيو 2011)

الـــماتش​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (29 يونيو 2011)

*بسمع أحلى حياة عشتها وياك*
**
*دى ترنيمة عشان محدش يفهم صوحleasantr*
*هههههه*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (29 يونيو 2011)

marcelino قال:


> الـــماتش​[/QUOTE
> 
> الاهلي خسرااانleasantr


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (29 يونيو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> marcelino قال:
> 
> 
> > الـــماتش​[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## Coptic MarMar (29 يونيو 2011)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> lo siento_mucho قال:
> 
> 
> > غريبه مع انه كده كده فايز وواخد الدوري :spor2: :999: :t13: ​
> ...


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (29 يونيو 2011)

*خدوووووووووووووووو 6 راااااااااااااااااااايح خدو 4 جااااااااااااااااي*​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (29 يونيو 2011)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> بوب كمبيوتر قال:
> 
> 
> > *أهلى أهلى *
> ...


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (29 يونيو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *خدوووووووووووووووو 6 راااااااااااااااااااايح خدو 4 جااااااااااااااااي*​



يعشو و ياخدو غيرها ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (29 يونيو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *خدوووووووووووووووو 6 راااااااااااااااااااايح خدو 4 جااااااااااااااااي*​


 
*هى مش الأخت عبلة كامل برضه :hlp:*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (29 يونيو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> marcelino قال:
> 
> 
> > الـــماتش​
> ...


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (29 يونيو 2011)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> يعشو و ياخدو غيرها ​


*بالشفا يا بوب تعالي خد الاشعة بكرة:a63:*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (29 يونيو 2011)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> lo siento_mucho قال:
> 
> 
> > غريبه مع انه كده  كده فايز وواخد الدوري :spor2: :999: :t13:
> ...


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (29 يونيو 2011)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *هى مش الأخت عبلة كامل برضه :hlp:*​


*لا ياختي روكا جيسسleasantr*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (29 يونيو 2011)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> lo siento_mucho قال:
> 
> 
> > *هيييييييييييييييييييييييه جون تانى :a63:*​
> ...


----------



## lo siento_mucho (29 يونيو 2011)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> lo siento_mucho قال:
> 
> 
> > اهم تخانقوا يا ستي ارتحتي
> ...


----------



## ABOTARBO (29 يونيو 2011)

بسمع مجموعة ترانييييييييييييييييييييييييييييم كتييييييييييييييييييييييييييرة وجمييييييييييييييييييييييييييلة 
​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (29 يونيو 2011)

بتفرج ع برنامج صبايا 
ياربييي احنا ف نعيم ومش حاسين
اسفين يارب ع كل لحظه قولنا فيها انن احنا حزانى ومتالمين مين غير سبب
ياربي اللي يشوف سبب حزن الناس يتكسف يوقف بين اديك وهو بيقول انا بتالم
الناس اللي بتتالم محدش حاسس بيها
ياربي بشكرك ع كل حاجه حلوه اديتهاني
بشكر ع الصوره الحلوه اللي خليتني فيها
ياربي كل الشكر ليك ع كل حاجه


----------



## johna&jesus (30 يونيو 2011)

قلهم انك معايا


----------



## ABOTARBO (30 يونيو 2011)

*بسمع  1 2 3 Jesus loves me 
1 2 Jesus LOVES U  
*​


----------



## Son Ava Karas (30 يونيو 2011)

بسمع سكوتي


----------



## Coptic MarMar (30 يونيو 2011)

*بسمع مستنياك*
* لعجرم عشان بتعجرم الجو :yahoo:*
*ههههههههههه*
*:t33::t33:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (30 يونيو 2011)

*سلامك فاق العقول *​


----------



## أنجيلا (30 يونيو 2011)

*بسمع صرخات نفسي وانينها*​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (30 يونيو 2011)

لست اعلم لفاديا

ولك مجدا للأبد

يعنى ترانيم لفاديا مشغلاها ناو بسمعها جميله جدا ​


----------



## ABOTARBO (30 يونيو 2011)

بسمع ترنيمة أقدر أقوله يا أبويـــــــــــــــا


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (30 يونيو 2011)

*فرحان بيك وانا ماشي معاك*​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (30 يونيو 2011)

سود يايسوع فى حياتى​


----------



## ABOTARBO (1 يوليو 2011)

*بسمع خين إفران ...... للعدرا مريم والأنبا موسى الأسود 
*​


----------



## marcelino (1 يوليو 2011)

هتفرق ايه​


----------



## tasoni queena (1 يوليو 2011)

سؤال جرئ


----------



## johna&jesus (1 يوليو 2011)

*فين ايديك*​


----------



## مرمر . مارو (1 يوليو 2011)

مش بسمع حاجه​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 يوليو 2011)

*ولا انا*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (1 يوليو 2011)

ولا انا
دماغي مصدعه


----------



## MIKEL MIK (1 يوليو 2011)

*كل يوم بيمر*

*بينقص من حياتي حرام *

*عايش **والسلام *

*انت **عامل ايه؟*

*نفسي اشوفك من بعيد من غير كلام *

*بتفوت الايام*

*غايب عني ليه*

*قد ايه صعبه **الحياه راحت فين الحبايب*

*قلبي ياعيني  **دايب مش حاسس بالامان*

*كل **حاجه مفكراني بيك يا غايب*

*ايه يا بكره جايب .. يرحم ايام زمان*

*كل يوم بيمر بينقص  **من حياتي حرام *

*عايش والسلام *​
*انت عامل ايه*

*دوبني خلاص *

*حنيني بستني في يوم تجيني*

*في ايديا ايه غير ان اعيش علي الذاكره يا حبيبي *

*معقول قلبي **نسيني مش فارقه معاك يا عيني *

*يومين خلاص عدو قلبي راضي بنصيبي*

*دوبني خلاص حنيني بستني في يوم تجيني*

*في ايديا ايه غير ان اعيش علي الذاكره يا حبيبي*

*معقول قلبي  **نسيني مش فارقه معاك يا عيني *

*يومين خلاص عدو قلبي راضي بنصيبي*

*خلاص كان *

*اللي كان و ضاع في يوم اجمل فينا مبيرجعش الزمان بينا والايام قسيت علينا *​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (1 يوليو 2011)

*حجرين ع الشيشا :heat:*
*ههههههه*
*فى فرح جنبنا مظبطنا بصراحة :closedeye*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 يوليو 2011)

*مش فايقة اسمع حاجة *​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (1 يوليو 2011)

ترنيمه لى اشتهاء ان انطلق​


----------



## ABOTARBO (1 يوليو 2011)

بسمع ترنيمة هل جلست فى هدوء _ فاديا بزى


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (1 يوليو 2011)

ترنيمه بدموعى​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 يوليو 2011)

*بسمع شواكيش في دماغي اهو تغيير*​


----------



## marmora jesus (2 يوليو 2011)

موسيقي تركي هادية​


----------



## white.angel (2 يوليو 2011)

*بسمع الصمت والسكون*​


----------



## marcelino (2 يوليو 2011)

ولا حاجه​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (2 يوليو 2011)

ااحساسك ايه
احساسك ايه وانت بتخدعنى باحلامك 
وانت شايفنى بضيع قدامك
وانت بتجرحنى بتكسرنى 
وانت بتخسرنى باوهامك 
قلبك كده مالاول خاين ولا اتعلم فيا 
اصعب حاجه انى انا حبيتك وانت بتلعب بيا 
عشت سنين فكرك حبيتنى اتاريك منتاش ليا
انا اسف انى فضلت العمر ده كله معاك 
انا هخسر طول مانت حبيبى لان انا مش جواك
اسف انا حبيتك موت 
انا اهون على البى يموت 
ولا انى اعيش واضيع جنبك
واسيب ايام عمرى تفوت 
احساسك ايه​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (2 يوليو 2011)

انا مصمم   بهاء


----------



## marcelino (2 يوليو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> انا مصمم   بهاء




خليكي مصممه :w00t:​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (2 يوليو 2011)

marcelino قال:


> خليكي مصممه :w00t:​



اصمم ع مين بس:99:
ع الهوا؟؟


----------



## marcelino (2 يوليو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> اصمم ع مين بس:99:
> ع الهوا؟؟



تؤتؤتؤتؤ ld:​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (2 يوليو 2011)

marcelino قال:


> تؤتؤتؤتؤ ld:​



:t7::t7::t7:


----------



## marmora jesus (2 يوليو 2011)

اممممممم
موسيقي العشق الممنوع​


----------



## ABOTARBO (2 يوليو 2011)

بسمع ترنيمة يا رمال الصحراء إهتفى بأعلى صوت إحكيلنا عن الآباء اللى غلبوا الموت.​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (2 يوليو 2011)

*كمل لوحدك ... تامر حسني*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 يوليو 2011)

*بسمع ترنيمة*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (3 يوليو 2011)

شريط ثورة خاطى​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (4 يوليو 2011)

*مغرور في الحب قلبك ولا خايف من الزمن بيهون عليه حبايبه ويبيع من غير تمن 

مغرور في الحب قلبك آآآه ولا خايف من الزمن بيهون عليه حبايبه ويبيع من غير تمن 

آآآه ضيعت قلبي وقلبك ياويلك حيرني طبعك يابايع حبيبك ضيعت قلبي وقلبك ياويلك حيرني طبعك يابايع حبيبك 

ابعد بعيد وانساني ماتقولش نرجع تاني قلبك ظالم أناني ماعرفش يحبني 

خسارة فيك قلبي آآآه قلبي 

خسارة فيك قلبي خسارة فيك حبي وخسارة أبكي عليك

خسارة ضاع عمري بالحب ياعمري ياخسارة حبي فيك
*​*
*​


----------



## مرمر . مارو (4 يوليو 2011)

بيت كبير تامر عاشور​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (4 يوليو 2011)

*كان فيين ... محمد عدوية​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (4 يوليو 2011)

*ترنيمة إسمع صراخ التعبانين _ إيرينى أبو جابر.*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (4 يوليو 2011)

sa3edni ansak   tamer hosny


----------



## Alexander.t (4 يوليو 2011)

*
زى ما احنا يا حبيبى زى ما احنا 
مهما قالوا ولا عادوا زى ماحنا 
واللى بيننا مش سلام بالايد وقعدة بعيد
مش كلام بالليل ولا مقابلات ولا مواعيد 
ده انت دايما جوه حضنى مهما كنت بعيد
مهما قالوا يا حبيبى حبى ليك بيزيد

واما تبعد حبة عنى نار فى قلبى تقيد
واما ترجع تانى ليا يبقى اجمل عيد
سيبلى نفسك سيب ايديك هو فى في الدنيا اغلى من عينيك
سيبلى نفسك هات ايديك قولى مين فى الدنيا غيري يخاف عليك
ملناش غير بعضنا يا حبيبى انت وانا
ملناش غير حبنا وقتنا ملكنا​​*


----------



## Rosetta (4 يوليو 2011)

*حبيبي إرجع تعالى أنا دبت من الغياب 
بعدك فرحي إستحالة إرحمني من العزاااااب 
قلي بعد حبك إيه يا غالي 
غير جراح و أأأأأه فوق إحتمالي 
غبت عني ليييه رحت مني ليييه 
السنين عليا تفوت ولسه 
حبي ليك بيزيد وعمري ما أنسى 
معقولة أنسى إييييه إللي روحي فييييه ​*
No comment !!!​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (4 يوليو 2011)

*اللى ميعرفنيش ويشوفنى يقول مرتاح البال ..... واما يقرب منى شوية يجى مية ألف سؤال
محمد عدوية*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 يوليو 2011)

*اديش صارلي ناترة لاسمع جواب من عندك ياربي صوتك عني غاب صوتك عني غاب صوتك عني غاب
انا قلبي تعب مش قادر ينتر بعد
*​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (5 يوليو 2011)

ترنيمه ياسيدى الحبيب​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (5 يوليو 2011)

ترنيمه 

قصيده ياصديقى​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (5 يوليو 2011)

كرتون سبونج بوب


----------



## marcelino (5 يوليو 2011)

حبيبتى بتضيع منى


----------



## MIKEL MIK (5 يوليو 2011)

*ألبوم حاتم فهمي الجديد*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (5 يوليو 2011)

بسمع ترنيمة إسمع صراااااااااااااخ التعبانين _ ايرينى ابو جابر


----------



## marmora jesus (5 يوليو 2011)

اتفضل امشي ​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (5 يوليو 2011)

الدموع المرة 
ابونا مينا كان راهب 

بولس ملاك​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (5 يوليو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> اتفضل امشي ​




خلاص ماتزوقيش​


----------



## soso a (5 يوليو 2011)

ترنيمه 

انت مين ​


----------



## marmora jesus (5 يوليو 2011)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> خلاص ماتزوقيش​




لا براحتي
بره يلا
هههههههههههههههه​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (5 يوليو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> لا براحتي
> بره يلا
> هههههههههههههههه​



تم التبليغ عن مخالفة 
















هناك مش هنـــــــا 
هههههههههههههههه

و مش طالع من هنا  ​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (5 يوليو 2011)

فيلم عسل اسود


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (5 يوليو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> فيلم عسل اسود



انتِ قديمة قوي



نتمني لكم مشاهدة ممتعة 
روتانا سينما 
مش هاتقدر تغمض عينيك 
هههههههههههههه​


----------



## marmora jesus (5 يوليو 2011)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> تم التبليغ عن مخالفة
> 
> 
> 
> ...




فين المخالفة دي يا واد
ده زمان الاعضاء بيعملوا فرح
ههههههههههههههههه​هههه


----------



## lo siento_mucho (5 يوليو 2011)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> انتِ قديمة قوي
> 
> 
> 
> ...



مبحبش اتفرج ع النت ياواد انت
ههههههههههههه


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (5 يوليو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> فين المخالفة دي يا واد
> ده زمان الاعضاء بيعملوا فرح
> ههههههههههههههههه​هههه



وما يعزومناش فيه 
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:t19: :t19:​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (5 يوليو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> مبحبش اتفرج ع النت ياواد انت
> ههههههههههههه



كله يا واد كده 

براحتكم بقي 



خليكِ بس انتِ في الفلم بتاعك 
ولا انتِ بتتفرجي عليه انتِ وبتكتبي 
هههههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (5 يوليو 2011)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> كله يا واد كده
> 
> براحتكم بقي
> 
> ...


منا بتفرج وايدي بتكتب
ياوااااااااااااااااااااااااااااد انت وبراحتنا
هههههههههه


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (5 يوليو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> منا بتفرج وايدي بتكتب
> ياوااااااااااااااااااااااااااااد انت وبراحتنا
> هههههههههه



الله يعينك يا بت 

لا بس ماتتعودوش علي كده :bomb: :bomb:​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (5 يوليو 2011)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> الله يعينك يا بت
> 
> لا بس ماتتعودوش علي كده :bomb: :bomb:​



امين يارب

حاضر مش نتعود:smil15:


----------



## marmora jesus (5 يوليو 2011)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> وما يعزومناش فيه
> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :t19: :t19:​




ازاي بس
ده الفرح معمول علي حسك
هههههههههههههههه​


----------



## أنجيلا (5 يوليو 2011)

[YOUTUBE]qTGRalBrD2I[/YOUTUBE]

*فعلا الحياة يوم ليك و6 عليك:bomb:*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (6 يوليو 2011)

هتفرق ايه    رامي جمال
:crying::crying:


----------



## tasoni queena (6 يوليو 2011)

انت الحب - جورج الراسى


----------



## أنجيلا (6 يوليو 2011)

*كلمتين___ هاني شاكر*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (6 يوليو 2011)

*ترنيمة مدينة حزينة

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2555044&postcount=116
*​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (6 يوليو 2011)

حاجة كده لعبد الحليم فيها من تكون حبيبتي 

ناس يمشون وهم يعزفون 

حاجة كده إللي يعرفها يقولي​ عليها 
هههههههههههههههه​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (6 يوليو 2011)

*مش بسمع حاجة*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (6 يوليو 2011)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> حاجة كده لعبد الحليم فيها من تكون حبيبتي​
> 
> ناس يمشون وهم يعزفون ​
> حاجة كده إللي يعرفها يقولي عليها
> ...


 

*حبيبتي من تكون *
*من اجمل ماغني عبد الحليم*
*وغنتها نوال الزغبي برضه* 

بتسمع حاجه مش عرفها ياواد​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (6 يوليو 2011)

*بسمع دايما معاك ... تامر حسني*​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (6 يوليو 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *حبيبتي من تكون *
> *من اجمل ماغني عبد الحليم*
> *وغنتها نوال الزغبي برضه*
> 
> بتسمع حاجه مش عرفها ياواد​




ايه دا انت حافظ اهوووووووووووو
هههههههه

لا انــــــا عندي playlist بشغلها وعامل فيها شوية اغاني وخلاص 
اما آجي اكون شغال كتير علي الجهاز لازم اصدع بقي 
فبشغلها 
ههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (6 يوليو 2011)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> ايه دا انت حافظ اهوووووووووووو
> هههههههه​
> لا انــــــا عندي playlist بشغلها وعامل فيها شوية اغاني وخلاص
> اما آجي اكون شغال كتير علي الجهاز لازم اصدع بقي
> ...


 

*طبعا انا بعشق عبد الحليم*
*انت ماشي بنظام اللي شغال يتسمع وخلاص*
*انا كمان مسجل اغاني بس علي كيفي*​


----------



## أنجيلا (6 يوليو 2011)

*درب الالم____ كاظم الساهر*​


----------



## Alexander.t (6 يوليو 2011)

أغضب ، اصاله


----------



## أنجيلا (6 يوليو 2011)

*غريبة الناس____ وائل الجسار*​


----------



## Alexander.t (6 يوليو 2011)

*لسه الدنيا بخير ، البرنس جورج وسوف
*


----------



## marmora jesus (7 يوليو 2011)

فاكرك يا ناسيني . محمد فؤاد​


----------



## أنجيلا (7 يوليو 2011)

*مبقاش انا____ اصالة*​


----------



## bob (7 يوليو 2011)

*تاملات البابا شنودة بالموسيقي
*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (7 يوليو 2011)

*ألبوم أكمل الجديد *​


----------



## Son Ava Karas (7 يوليو 2011)

ترنيمة كل المجد ليك يا الهنا


----------



## مرمر . مارو (7 يوليو 2011)

مش بسمع حاجه​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (7 يوليو 2011)

بسمع كرتون


----------



## Rosetta (7 يوليو 2011)

*إحمدوا الرب لأنه صالح لأن إلى الأبد رحمته

[YOUTUBE]8-EfW7gYzns[/YOUTUBE]​*


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (7 يوليو 2011)

الصمت الرهيب 
هههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## lo siento_mucho (8 يوليو 2011)

ترنيمة  اسندني ف ضعفي


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (8 يوليو 2011)

*ترنيمة يايسوع تعبااااااان*​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (8 يوليو 2011)

بسمع صوت العصافيير


----------



## lo siento_mucho (8 يوليو 2011)

اكمل   انا والنصيب


----------



## tasoni queena (8 يوليو 2011)

كل يوم تحت صليبك


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (8 يوليو 2011)

*هدوووووووووووووووووووووووء*​


----------



## أنجيلا (8 يوليو 2011)

*بسمع خبيط في دماغي:a82:*


----------



## MacGyver (8 يوليو 2011)

O kirios


----------



## tasoni queena (8 يوليو 2011)

نسينى الدنيا - راغب علامة


----------



## مرمر . مارو (8 يوليو 2011)

شجره تين هايدي منتصر​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (8 يوليو 2011)

*الدور عليك تبكي بدل الدموع دم*
*الدور عليك تشكي من الجراح والهم*
*الدور عليك تحكي للناس حكايه ذل*
*الدور عليك *​


----------



## soso a (8 يوليو 2011)

*ترنيمة الي متي يارب تنساني*


----------



## tasoni queena (8 يوليو 2011)

علمتنى - جليلة


----------



## MIKEL MIK (8 يوليو 2011)

*متخفش عليا يومين وأنساك*
*ولا عايزك ليا ولا أبقي معاك*
*مبقتش تفرق معايا تبقي معايا او مش معايا*
*شفت كفايه هفضل احبك ليه*
*كان غلطه هغلطه تاني حبك مات ومش من ثواني*
*ابعد عني انا هفتكرك ليه*​


----------



## oesi no (8 يوليو 2011)

ترانيم لمارجرجس


----------



## marmora jesus (8 يوليو 2011)

انا مصمم . بهاء​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (8 يوليو 2011)

*سيبى روحك :99:*​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (9 يوليو 2011)

ولا حاجه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 يوليو 2011)

*مش بسمع حاجة*​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (9 يوليو 2011)

بسمع الصمت الرهيب هههههههههههههه


----------



## marmora jesus (9 يوليو 2011)

مش لاعب. اكمل​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (9 يوليو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> مش لاعب. اكمل​



يبقي اكيد في الإحتياطي  :warning: :warning: :heat: :heat: 
​


----------



## marmora jesus (9 يوليو 2011)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> يبقي اكيد في الإحتياطي  :warning: :warning: :heat: :heat:
> ​




لا اعتزلت يا كوبة​


----------



## oesi no (9 يوليو 2011)

*عايز منك هدية 
*​


----------



## MacGyver (9 يوليو 2011)

Ibrahim 3ayad - Kanisaty


----------



## tasoni queena (9 يوليو 2011)

موسيقى ابونا يسطس


----------



## +bent el malek+ (9 يوليو 2011)

*ترنيمة نفسى ارتمى تحت رجلك*​


----------



## tasoni queena (9 يوليو 2011)

الاخ رشيد


----------



## tasoni queena (9 يوليو 2011)

اسلاميات فيديو


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 يوليو 2011)

*العيال كبرت:t33:*​


----------



## tasoni queena (9 يوليو 2011)

> العيال كبرت



على موجة كوميدى هههههههههههه


----------



## lo siento_mucho (9 يوليو 2011)

بابا نزل معاشه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 يوليو 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> على موجة كوميدى هههههههههههه


*اه الضحك من اول نظرة:t33:*​


----------



## rana1981 (10 يوليو 2011)

*ما عم اسمع شي اعدة عم اشتغل بكل هدوء​*


----------



## rimonda (10 يوليو 2011)

عم بسمع ترانيم رائعة على قناة الكرمة


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 يوليو 2011)

*بسمع صوت تي في برة*​


----------



## tasoni queena (10 يوليو 2011)

ببساطة - صابر الرباعى


----------



## Twin (10 يوليو 2011)

*مصدومة .... إليسا*​


----------



## tasoni queena (10 يوليو 2011)

قول رجعت ليه - الجسمى


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (10 يوليو 2011)

*Sebi ro7ek ............. Mohamed 3adwya​*


----------



## Twin (10 يوليو 2011)

*عيني عليك أنا عيني عليك .... لنانسي عجرم *​


----------



## tasoni queena (10 يوليو 2011)

خلص تارك - صابر الرباعى


----------



## Twin (10 يوليو 2011)

*ايه يا تسوني ... أني عملتي عقد أحتكار مع صابر *​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (10 يوليو 2011)

*sa3dny ansak ..... Tamer 7osny*​


----------



## tasoni queena (10 يوليو 2011)

> ايه يا تسوني ... أني عملتي عقد أحتكار مع صابر



اصل بسمعهم على اليوتيوب

فبيجيبلى كل حاجة لصابر عمالة اسمع بقى ههههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (10 يوليو 2011)

بحبك وحشتينى - الجسمى


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 يوليو 2011)

*مش بسمع ترلململم*​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (10 يوليو 2011)

صوت اطفال بيلعبوا فى الشارع تحت بيتنا​


----------



## rimonda (10 يوليو 2011)

ما بسمع هي حاجة بعد شوي فايتة نام


----------



## tasoni queena (11 يوليو 2011)

عزة نفسى -صابر الرباعى


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (11 يوليو 2011)

*ترنيمة عينك عليا*​


----------



## rana1981 (11 يوليو 2011)

*سمعانة صوت الموظفين عنا بالشركة​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 يوليو 2011)

*هدوووووووووووووووووووووووء*​


----------



## tena.barbie (11 يوليو 2011)

ترنيمة قلبى ولحمى


----------



## tasoni queena (11 يوليو 2011)

بحبك وحشتينى - الجسمى


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (11 يوليو 2011)

*ترنيمة اسندنى فى ضعفى *​


----------



## ABOTARBO (11 يوليو 2011)

*بسمع ترنيمة اتعب كتير واحزن كتير _ بصوت ايرينى ابو جابر
*​


----------



## +febronia+ (11 يوليو 2011)

نوووووو مش بسمع حاجة ناااااو )))​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 يوليو 2011)

+febronia+ قال:


> نوووووو مش بسمع حاجة ناااااو )))​


*ولا انا:fun_lol:*​


----------



## tasoni queena (12 يوليو 2011)

ولا انا


----------



## ^_^mirna (12 يوليو 2011)

مش بسمع حاجه​


----------



## ABOTARBO (12 يوليو 2011)

*بسمع ترنيمة اتعب كتير واحزن كتير _ بصوت ايرينى ابو جابر*


----------



## rana1981 (12 يوليو 2011)

*ماعم اسمع شي غير صوت الناس يلي حوليي​*


----------



## tasoni queena (12 يوليو 2011)

انا مش مبيناله - شيرين


----------



## مرمر . مارو (12 يوليو 2011)

دخلت عليااا صح ماجد سعيد​


----------



## tasoni queena (12 يوليو 2011)

حكايات وبنعيشها - جنات


----------



## مرمر . مارو (12 يوليو 2011)

مين بيصدقك تامر عاشور​


----------



## GeoMotorizer (12 يوليو 2011)

*MJ ... you rock my world*


----------



## HappyButterfly (12 يوليو 2011)

*بسمع اغنية بلا حب *​


----------



## tasoni queena (12 يوليو 2011)

بسمع صمتتتتتى


----------



## مرمر . مارو (12 يوليو 2011)

نفسي احبك محمد الصاوي​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (12 يوليو 2011)

*فاكرك اية هو انت مافيش غيرك على الارض ........ محمد نور​*


----------



## tasoni queena (12 يوليو 2011)

سامعة وش فى دماغى


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (12 يوليو 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> سامعة وش فى دماغى



ممكن تديني الرابط يا كوينا 

هههههههههههه



الف سلامة​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (12 يوليو 2011)

$CinDrellA $ قال:


> *فاكرك اية هو انت مافيش غيرك على الارض ........ محمد نور​*


*اه مافيش غيري في اعتراض:nunu0000:*
*بمحمد ضلمة ده:smile02*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (12 يوليو 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> سامعة وش فى دماغى


*طب حطي قطنة:smile02*
*ولو سمعت يبقا القطنة ما بتكدبش*:smil6:​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (12 يوليو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *اه مافيش غيري في اعتراض:nunu0000:*
> *بمحمد ضلمة ده:smile02*​



ههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (12 يوليو 2011)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه​


*سايب ده كله وماسك في دي*
*يالهووووووووووووووي عليك:budo:*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (12 يوليو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *اه مافيش غيري في اعتراض:nunu0000:*
> *بمحمد ضلمة ده:smile02*​



*
هههههههههههههههه
نور ضملة انشاله اباجوررة حتى 
وانا مالى :smile02​*


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (12 يوليو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *سايب ده كله وماسك في دي*
> *يالهووووووووووووووي عليك:budo:*​



فيه حد هنا بيلعب في عداد عضويته 

:nunu0000: :nunu0000: :nunu0000: 

:budo: :budo: :budo: :budo: 

















طبعاً انا 
ههههههههه​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (12 يوليو 2011)

$CinDrellA $ قال:


> *
> هههههههههههههههه
> نور ضملة انشاله اباجوررة حتى
> وانا مالى :smile02​*


*ههههههههههههه*
*طب والكهربا يا بت مين هيدفعها:nunu0000:*
*انتي مش من شوية قولتي سندريلا*
*مين مالي والصومال ده:ura1:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (12 يوليو 2011)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> فيه حد هنا بيلعب في عداد عضويته
> 
> :nunu0000: :nunu0000: :nunu0000:
> 
> ...


*اييييييييييييييييييييييوة:budo:*​


----------



## tasoni queena (12 يوليو 2011)

> ممكن تديني الرابط يا كوينا
> 
> هههههههههههه
> 
> ...



الرابط تحت التجهيز ههههههههه

الله يسلمك


----------



## tasoni queena (12 يوليو 2011)

> طب حطي قطنة
> ولو سمعت يبقا القطنة ما بتكدبش



لا لو سمعت يبقى القطنة بتكدب ههههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (12 يوليو 2011)

ترنيمة الصلب مكنش ضعف


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (12 يوليو 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> لا لو سمعت يبقى القطنة بتكدب ههههههههههه


*لالالالالالالالالالالا ابلة نظيرة قالت مش بتكدب:nunu0000:*​


----------



## tasoni queena (12 يوليو 2011)

> لالالالالالالالالالالا ابلة نظيرة قالت مش بتكدب



ده لو مسمعتش لكن مدام سمعت يبقى كدبت ههههههههههه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (12 يوليو 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> ده لو مسمعتش لكن مدام سمعت يبقى كدبت ههههههههههه


*ممممممممممممممممممم*
*بس انا بقول بتكدب يبقا بتكدب:nunu0000:*​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (12 يوليو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ممممممممممممممممممم*
> *بس انا بقول بتكدب يبقا بتكدب:nunu0000:*​



خليكِ معاها دي شرانية وانا اعرفها 
:vava: :vava: 
:vava: :vava: 

:smile02 :smile02 :smile02​


----------



## tasoni queena (12 يوليو 2011)

> ممممممممممممممممممم
> بس انا بقول بتكدب يبقا بتكدب



السلاطات وبابا غنوج هيشتغلوا هههههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (12 يوليو 2011)

> خليكِ معاها دي شرانية وانا اعرفها



لالا روكا طيبة خالص  هههههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (12 يوليو 2011)

ترنيمة انا انا الديك


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (12 يوليو 2011)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> خليكِ معاها دي شرانية وانا اعرفها
> :vava: :vava:
> :vava: :vava:
> 
> :smile02 :smile02 :smile02​


:gun::budo::gun::budo::gun:​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (12 يوليو 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> السلاطات وبابا غنوج هيشتغلوا هههههههههههه


*اااااااااااااااااااااااااااه:budo:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (12 يوليو 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> لالا روكا طيبة خالص  هههههههههههه


*ميرسي يا تنت:ura1:*​


----------



## Twin (12 يوليو 2011)

*لسه بتخاف من الفراق .... حماقي*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (12 يوليو 2011)

بسمع موسيقى لعمر خيرت


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (12 يوليو 2011)

تأملات للبابا بالموسيقي​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (12 يوليو 2011)

تأملات للموسيقي للبابا شنودة​


----------



## Twin (12 يوليو 2011)

*دايرة الرحلة ... منير*​


----------



## zezza (12 يوليو 2011)

*ترنيمة  انا بحبك يا رب
​*


----------



## rimonda (12 يوليو 2011)

بسمع جواية بيقول ايه​


----------



## روزي86 (13 يوليو 2011)

رمش عينه لمحمد فوزي ههههههههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (13 يوليو 2011)

جاى على نفسك ليه - مدحت صالح


----------



## ^_^mirna (14 يوليو 2011)

موسيقى غريبه كده​


----------



## Twin (14 يوليو 2011)

*حلوة يا بلدي .... داليدا*
[YOUTUBE]fS2EhFUvXzQ&feature[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (14 يوليو 2011)

^_^mirna قال:


> موسيقى غريبه كده​



وما الاغرب فيها يا اختااه:dntknw:


----------



## johna&jesus (14 يوليو 2011)

*فين ايديك*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (14 يوليو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> وما الاغرب فيها يا اختااه:dntknw:



ههههههههههه
ماعرفش اسمها
وبتخلينى انام :36_1_50:​


----------



## johna&jesus (14 يوليو 2011)

*قلهم انك معايا*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (14 يوليو 2011)

^_^mirna قال:


> ههههههههههه
> ماعرفش اسمها
> وبتخلينى انام :36_1_50:​


ههههه
ابعتي يا بت
عااايزه اناام ومش عارفه


----------



## lo siento_mucho (14 يوليو 2011)

johna&jesus قال:


> *قلهم انك معايا*​



حااضر هقلهم يا ابن اختي


----------



## +febronia+ (14 يوليو 2011)

مش بتسمع حاااجة ​


----------



## ^_^mirna (14 يوليو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ههههه
> ابعتي يا بت
> عااايزه اناام ومش عارفه



هههههههههههه
خدى
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sSgPDKG6bB0&playnext=1&list=PL9728A20371919555




ميررررررررررررررررسى :love34:​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (14 يوليو 2011)

*مفيش غير يشبع*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (14 يوليو 2011)

بتفرج ع الكارتون


----------



## مرمر . مارو (14 يوليو 2011)

مش بسمع حاجه​


----------



## johna&jesus (14 يوليو 2011)

_*مش هو *_​


----------



## مرمر . مارو (14 يوليو 2011)

مش بسمع حاجه


----------



## johna&jesus (14 يوليو 2011)

*مقدرش اقول *​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (14 يوليو 2011)

*بسمع صوت المروحة اللى جنبى :spor24:*
*هههههه*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (14 يوليو 2011)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *بسمع صوت المروحة اللى جنبى :spor24:*
> *هههههه*​


*ياااااااااااااه علي التوافق:t33:*​


----------



## johna&jesus (14 يوليو 2011)

*شنطة سفر *​


----------



## ABOTARBO (14 يوليو 2011)

*بسمع سوفت ميوزك*


----------



## rimonda (14 يوليو 2011)

بسمع موسيقى حلوة كتير صوت السيارات برى 
رايحين جايين​


----------



## johna&jesus (14 يوليو 2011)

_*حياتى فى بعدى عنك*_​


----------



## johna&jesus (14 يوليو 2011)

_*حياتى فى بعدى عنك*_​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (14 يوليو 2011)

*يسوع بيدور عليا*​


----------



## أنجيلا (15 يوليو 2011)

*الله على الدنيا____ صابر الرباعي*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 يوليو 2011)

*دوووووووووشة في دماغي*​


----------



## مرمر . مارو (15 يوليو 2011)

كل شي راح تامر عاشور​


----------



## Violet Fragrance (15 يوليو 2011)

*ياكثر ماشلت فى قلبى عليك .. ياكثر ما قلت ماسامح خطاك*
* من اشوفه ترجف اضلوعى تبيك .. واثر هذا كله من حرة هواك*
* اخلق الاعذار من لمسة ايديك .. والمس جروحى واداريها دواك*
* قوتي ضعفى وضعفي انى ابيك .. وانت عارف انى ما اعشق سواك*

* ابتليت بحب جعله يبتليك .. ويا عساك تذوق حراتي معاك*
* اذكر انك ما تنام الا اجيك .. صيرت انا الحين ما اغفى بلاك*
* ما ابيك اليوم وباكر احتريك .. واللى بعده واللى بعده ياملاك*
* حسبى الله على الهوى وحسبى عليك .. الله ياخذنى والا انه خذاك*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (15 يوليو 2011)

*ذنبي وذنبك ايه نبعد عن بعض ليه*
*مكنش بايدي حاجه مع انك كل حاجه*
*يخدوك من قلبي ليه يخدوك من قلبي ليه*
*بعيد انت القريب ومليش غيرك حبيب*
*كل اللي اقدر اقوله مليش وياك نصيب*
*واالله يهون عليا والله يهون عليك*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (15 يوليو 2011)

*مسلسل نور*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (15 يوليو 2011)

*دار يا دار - وديع الصافي*​


----------



## مسرة (15 يوليو 2011)

*لغه العين ..فرقه يو ان تي*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 يوليو 2011)

*بسمع بيانو على ترانيم 
*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (15 يوليو 2011)

*فيلم حبيبى الانبا كاراس*​


----------



## Alexander.t (16 يوليو 2011)

عيني عليك يا قلبي الله يكون في عونك
شايك كتير ياقلبي ولسه الضحكه في عيونك ,, جورج


----------



## Twin (16 يوليو 2011)

*waka waka *
 [YOUTUBE]pRpeEdMmmQ0&feature[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## ارووجة (16 يوليو 2011)

عم يسمع صوت العصافير =)


----------



## ارووجة (16 يوليو 2011)

عم بسمع صوت العصافير =)


----------



## Son Ava Karas (16 يوليو 2011)

قربت النهاية لسركيس دياربي


----------



## johna&jesus (16 يوليو 2011)

_شوكة فوق جبينه_​


----------



## مرمر . مارو (16 يوليو 2011)

مش هتنساني محمد حماقي​


----------



## ABOTARBO (16 يوليو 2011)

*بسمع كولكشن ترانيم لليديا شديد وايرينى ابو جابر
*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (16 يوليو 2011)

*ليل العاشقين - جورج*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (16 يوليو 2011)

*صوت مروحة هههههه*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (16 يوليو 2011)

بسمع صوتى ...!


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (16 يوليو 2011)

*ترنيمة اصله ابويا *​


----------



## Alexander.t (16 يوليو 2011)

*حكايتى مع الزمان لمنير مش ورده 
*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (16 يوليو 2011)

*تمجيد امى العدرا *​


----------



## Alexander.t (16 يوليو 2011)

*بعيد عنك لجورج مش أم كلثوم
*


----------



## rimonda (16 يوليو 2011)

عم بسمع صوت الهواء القوي​


----------



## ارووجة (17 يوليو 2011)

بسمع سكون الليل ههههههه محلا الهدوووووووء


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (17 يوليو 2011)

*ترنيمة حاسس بيا *​


----------



## أنجيلا (17 يوليو 2011)

*ماشي___ حمادة هلال*​


----------



## johna&jesus (17 يوليو 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> *ماشي___ حمادة هلال*​


متعرفيش رايح فين :a63::a63:​


----------



## أنجيلا (17 يوليو 2011)

johna&jesus قال:


> متعرفيش رايح فين :a63::a63:​


* رايح بلا رجعة....*


----------



## johna&jesus (17 يوليو 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> * رايح بلا رجعة....*


تؤتؤ مش احنا اللى نحدد فى رب هو اللى يحدد
واكيد هيبقاله احلى رجعة 
بسمعى اغانى شعبى جنبنا  فرح مظبطنى
هههههههههههههه​


----------



## zezza (18 يوليو 2011)

Here I Am To Worship​


----------



## Alexander.t (18 يوليو 2011)

*دعوة فرح لهانى شاكر
لانى جتلى انهرده دعوة فرحها هههههههههه
*


----------



## Twin (18 يوليو 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *دعوة فرح لهانى شاكر*
> *لانى جتلى انهرده دعوة فرحها هههههههههه*


 
*مبروك يا فندم 30:*
*وشد حيلك بقي علشان تغني يا وحيد :t30:*
*[YOUTUBE]jAlt9sAUd9g[/YOUTUBE]*​


----------



## tena.barbie (18 يوليو 2011)

الرب قريب لمن يدعوه ........ ليس بعيدا كما زعموا


----------



## Alexander.t (18 يوليو 2011)

Twin قال:


> *مبروك يا فندم 30:*
> *وشد حيلك بقي علشان تغني يا وحيد :t30:*
> *[YOUTUBE]jAlt9sAUd9g[/YOUTUBE]*​



*هههههههههههه انا مبغنيش
احلى حاجه انك بصمتك تخلى الدنيا كلها تتفرج عليك
ومن غير ما تغنى *


----------



## Twin (18 يوليو 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *هههههههههههه انا مبغنيش*
> *احلى حاجه انك بصمتك تخلى الدنيا كلها تتفرج عليك*
> *ومن غير ما تغنى *


 
*ايه ده أنت علمت علي وشها بمطوه :t30:*

*بهزر طبعاً مينا مش بتاع مطواي ... مسدسات بس هههههههه*​


----------



## Twin (18 يوليو 2011)

*عيني عليك ... نانسي *​


----------



## marmora jesus (19 يوليو 2011)

قلبي ياربي ...... بهاء سلطان​


----------



## ABOTARBO (19 يوليو 2011)

*بسمع الصوت المفضل ليا ليديا شديد
*​


----------



## ponponayah (19 يوليو 2011)

لقيت معاك​


----------



## Twin (19 يوليو 2011)

*بقيت لوحدي كتير .... فضل شاكر*​


----------



## روزي86 (19 يوليو 2011)

احلي حاجه فيكي

محمد حماقي​


----------



## Violet Fragrance (19 يوليو 2011)

*no thing*​


----------



## روزي86 (19 يوليو 2011)

دايما معاك

رومانسية اوي لتامر حسني​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (21 يوليو 2011)

*مستغرب ليه اني هسيبك دلوقتي عرفت اني حبيبك*
*ده انا ياما زمان دقت الاحزان وتقولي ده قدرك ونصيبك*
*دلوقتي عرفت ازاي تشتاق وتقولي تعبت من الاشواق*
*كان فين الحب ده كله زمان هتقول ياحب هقول يافراق*
*دلوقتي خلاص قلبي اللي هواك اتعلم مهما تقول ينساك*
*مش هقدر ارجع زي زمان غلطان لو كنت فكرني ملاك*​


----------



## روزي86 (21 يوليو 2011)

بسمع اغنية

هاااااااااانت

جامدة اوي وبحبها​


----------



## Violet Fragrance (21 يوليو 2011)

*موسى - الحب بعينينا*​


----------



## روزي86 (21 يوليو 2011)

بسمع اغنية

ولغاية وقت قريب كنت بقول علي قلبك طيب

حماااااااااااااااااقي​


----------



## zezza (21 يوليو 2011)

كللت السنة ​


----------



## sparrow (21 يوليو 2011)

عبد الحليم


----------



## روزي86 (21 يوليو 2011)

يا سبارو يا رايق ههههههههههههه


----------



## MIKEL MIK (21 يوليو 2011)

*أحمد سعد - بعد اللي مابنا*​


----------



## rana1981 (21 يوليو 2011)

*اليسا​*


----------



## روزي86 (21 يوليو 2011)

صدعت مش بسمع حاجة ناااااااو​


----------



## مرمر . مارو (21 يوليو 2011)

*متستغربش فيروز 
*


----------



## sparrow (21 يوليو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> يا سبارو يا رايق ههههههههههههه


 
 هههههههههههههههه
صاحب الشغل مشي قلت اريح اعصابي شويه


----------



## روزي86 (21 يوليو 2011)

هههههههههههههه ايون يا عم ماشية معاكي وحليم كمان 

بحقد انا هههههههههه


----------



## sparrow (21 يوليو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههههه ايون يا عم ماشية معاكي وحليم كمان
> 
> بحقد انا هههههههههه


 
هو الحقد  والحسد بتاعكم دا الي موديني وره امسكي الخشب يا بت


----------



## روزي86 (21 يوليو 2011)

ههههههههههههه حاتر حاتر مسكت الترابيزة كلها يا قمر

عدي الجمايل بقي ههههههههههه​


----------



## sparrow (21 يوليو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههههه حاتر حاتر مسكت الترابيزة كلها يا قمر​
> 
> عدي الجمايل بقي ههههههههههه​


 
 ليكي عندي مصاصه  هههههههههه هبعتهالك بالبريد المستعجل


----------



## روزي86 (21 يوليو 2011)

هههههههههه هيه هيه هو ده الكلام مش تنسي بقي ههههههههه​


----------



## johna&jesus (21 يوليو 2011)

_*تامل للبابا*_
_*عاوز يارب ارجع اليك*_​


----------



## روزي86 (21 يوليو 2011)

بسمع دلوقتي صوت مروحتي ههههههههههههه


----------



## MIKEL MIK (21 يوليو 2011)

* خلصت الحكايه *​


----------



## johna&jesus (21 يوليو 2011)

_فين ايديك _
_بعشق الترنيمة دى _​


----------



## مرمر . مارو (21 يوليو 2011)

سوء معامله ماجد سعيد ​


----------



## rimonda (21 يوليو 2011)

اليسا اغنية تصدق في مين​


----------



## ABOTARBO (21 يوليو 2011)

سوفت ميوزك


----------



## Violet Fragrance (21 يوليو 2011)

*ما زالو الحب بعينينا ما بتقدر هالدنيي عليناااا
نحن اللي فينا بايدينا لو ما نوينا نقدر ليهاااااااااااااا

*​


----------



## ميرنا (21 يوليو 2011)

عمر خيرت الحب ايضا يموت


----------



## MIKEL MIK (22 يوليو 2011)

*عرفت اللي فيها*​


----------



## روزي86 (22 يوليو 2011)

اغنية ربنا بيحبني

تحفه جدا​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (22 يوليو 2011)

*تقدر تتكلم*​


----------



## مرمر . مارو (22 يوليو 2011)

مش بسمع حاجه ​


----------



## ABOTARBO (22 يوليو 2011)

*من حبك للعالم جيت _ فاديا بزى
*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (22 يوليو 2011)

*ريان -- هعلمك*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (23 يوليو 2011)

بسمع عظات متنوعة ......​


----------



## مرمر . مارو (23 يوليو 2011)

*متستغربش فيروز 
*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (23 يوليو 2011)

*بسمع صمتي*​


----------



## مرمر . مارو (23 يوليو 2011)

* بتنسيني حياتي جمال ياسين 
*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (23 يوليو 2011)

*مين السبب ضايع انا مين السبب
مين اللي ضيّع حبنا بلحظة غضب
ضعفك حبيبي ولا انا ما عرفت تداري حبنا 
الله يسامح يا هوى اللي كان السبب

مين السبب*

*وحدي انا دفعت التمن هجر ونوا
جرح الحبايب يا زمن مالو دوا

بعت الهوى واني اشتريت
بليل الاسى وحدي بكيت
والقلب صابر ع المحن ما بينغلب

مين السبب

كنتي بحياتي مدللي كنتي المنى
صرتي جرح يغلي غلي قلبي انا

من يوم ما عرفتك انا
مجروح ومفارق الهنا
غبتي وما كنتي تسألي 
ليش العتب؟

مين السبب ضايع انا مين السبب
مين اللي ضيّع حبنا بلحظة غضب*

*مين السبب مين*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (23 يوليو 2011)

بسمع عظة معرفة طرق الرب للدكتور ماهر صموئيل


----------



## MIKEL MIK (23 يوليو 2011)

*لؤي يانا ياهوه*

*كلمتها جميله*​


----------



## روزي86 (23 يوليو 2011)

مش لاعب

اكمل​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (23 يوليو 2011)

_ترنيمه بابا - سركيس دياربي_


_بابا انا عطشــــــان من نهرك ارويني_
_بابا انا تعبــان مين غيرك يشفيني_

_قضيت عمري نوح مليان قلبي جروح_
_ لمين غيرك اروح احزاني ينسيني_

_بابا انا عطشــــــان من نهرك ارويني_
_ بابا انا تعبــان مين غيرك يشفيني_

_مالي غيرك يسوعي يمسح ليا دموع__ي_
_ حطيتك بضـــــــلوعي بردان دفيني_


_بابا انا عطشــــــان من نهرك ارويني_
_ بابا انا تعبــان مين غيــــــــرك يشفيني_

_ما في صدر يسع كل هالاوجــــــاع_
_ وعمري كله ضــــاع على صدرك غفيني_


_بابا انا عطشــــــان من نهرك ارويني_
_ بابا انا تعبــان مين غيرك يشفيني_

_عمري ما انسى جميلك وكلام انجيلك_
_ اركع واصليلك بحاكيك وتحاكيني_


_بابا انا عطشــــــان من نهرك ارويني_
_ بابا انا تعبــان مين غيرك يشفيني_
​


----------



## ميرنا (23 يوليو 2011)

بسمع سكوت اللييل وهبوب الرياح وصوت صفير الصراصير وصوت الديابة ايه رايكو فى جو الرعب ده


----------



## ABOTARBO (23 يوليو 2011)

Apsoti قال:


> بسمع سكوت اللييل وهبوب الرياح وصوت صفير الصراصير وصوت الديابة ايه رايكو فى جو الرعب ده


ههههه تصدقى وانا كمان بسمع صوت صفير الصراصير بس مفيش رياح الجو حر وكاتم خالص...:heat:


----------



## Alexander.t (23 يوليو 2011)

*


حكاية كل عاشق
هــــي حـكـايـتـك يـاقـلـبي ..
وبــقـيـت انــــت  الـحـكـايـه


حــكــايـة كــــل عــاشــق* *
نــعـشـق ونــــدوب  ونـسـهـر
ونـفـارق ..ونـفـارق فــي  الـنهايه


أول مشوارنا ضحكه عاشت فوق الشفايف* *
تـرسم قـلبين وتكتب حرفين فوق الشجر


اخـر مـشوارنا دمعه بتقول للحب شايف* *
احـلامنا ازاي بـتصبح لعبه في ايد القدر


ونــتـوه ويـــا يــلـي تــاهـوا* *
ونــــدوب زي يــلــي دابـــو


يـبـكـي الــحـب فـــي عـيـنينا* *
ضــحــك الايــــام عـلـيـنـا
حـكاية كـل عـاشق ..حكاية كل عاشق


ايـــام ..ايــام وسـنـين يـاقـلبي* *
نـحلم والـحلم يـجري بينا فوق السحاب


ايـام وسـنين بـنرسم دنيا متعرفش دمعه* *
ولا بـتصاحب عذاب..ولابتصاحب عذاب


كـــانــت ايــامـنـا حــلــوه* *
احـلى مـن اي غـنوه اتقالت في الغرام


كـــانــت دقــــات قـلـوبـنـا* *
بتـقول بـالحب دبنا ولا بتخاف الملام


كـنا لـو شـفنا عـاشق يبكي نبكي عليه* *
ونـقول هم الحبايب عايزين من الدنيا ايه


اتــاريـكـي يــادنـيـا كــنــتى* *
غـــــــداره زي مـــاانـــتى
كـنت ويـاريت مـاكنت عـلمتينا الهوى
عـلـمتينا الـهـوى...علمتينا الـهـوى


ونــتـوه ويـــا يــلـي تــاهـوا* *
ونــــدوب زي يــلــي دابـــو


يـبـكـي الــحـب فـــي عـيـنينا* *
ضــحــك الايــــام عـلـيـنـا
حـكاية كـل عـاشق ..حكاية كل عاشق


انـا كنت زمان بغني على عاشق قبل مني* *
دارت فــــيـــه الــســنـيـن
دلــوقـتـي مــافـيـش مـغـنـي
الا وبـيحكي عـني لـلناس والـعاشقين


انـــا كــنـت وكـــان زمـانـي* *
مــلـيـان فــــرح وامــانــي
لاعرفت الحيره عمري ولا دوبني الحنين


دلـوقتي انا والليالي عيشين زي الصحاب* *
تبكي الايام لحالي .وانا بسال ع يلي غاب


لالــقــيــت رد لــســؤالــي* *
ولا بــيـجـيـنـي الـــجـــواب


لاانـــا عـــارف لـيـه عـشـقتك* *
ولا عــــارف لــيـه فـارقـتـك


لـكن قـدر الحبايب مكتوب فوق الجبين* *
مكتوب فوق الجبين ...مكتوب فوق الجبين


حـكاية كـل عـاشق ..حكاية كل عاشق*


----------



## rimonda (23 يوليو 2011)

بسمع صوت مولدات الكهرباء برى لانه الكهرباء مقطوعة


----------



## ABOTARBO (23 يوليو 2011)

*بسمع عظة الصخرة المضروبة
*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (23 يوليو 2011)

*تمجيد العدرا *​


----------



## Violet Fragrance (23 يوليو 2011)

*عم بسمع الزفت المكيف*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (23 يوليو 2011)

ترنيمة بفضل نعمتك _ منال سمير


----------



## ABOTARBO (24 يوليو 2011)

*بسمع موسيقى ناى* ​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (24 يوليو 2011)

*بسمع سكوتى :closedeye*​


----------



## undertaker dea (24 يوليو 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *ترنيمة وا حبيبي وا حبيبي​*





GeoMotorizer قال:


> *انا حالا بسمع ترنيمة .. أسمك يا يسوع ( شريط يا سبب وجودي )
> بس من شوية كنت بسمع أغاني  أغاني *





شذا البنفسج قال:


> أنا عم بسمع قرآن رجيم اهئ اهئ
> غصب عني ....
> أخي عم يسمع و يسمعني
> عم اتعذب


وصل الأستهزلء الى كلام الله وهو كلام سماوي يفترض بك كمسيحي ان تحترمه لكن دينك علمك كذا اش تسوي


----------



## rimonda (24 يوليو 2011)

بسمع وعظة عن صفات الله قناة سات 7​


----------



## rana1981 (24 يوليو 2011)

*ولا شي​*


----------



## مرمر . مارو (24 يوليو 2011)

*مش بسمع حاجه 
*​


----------



## روزي86 (24 يوليو 2011)

دايمااااا معاك

تامر حسني​


----------



## مسرة (24 يوليو 2011)

*اغنيه مسلسله دقات قلب*​


----------



## روزي86 (24 يوليو 2011)

بسمع بهاء سلطان​


----------



## ABOTARBO (24 يوليو 2011)

*بسمع ترنيمة هل أطرق بابك بعد ضياع الكلِ ؟ _ فاديا بزى
*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (25 يوليو 2011)

*دار يا دار ...... وديع الصافى​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (27 يوليو 2011)

يا ساتر على الحزن ههههههههههه بسمع موسيقى حزينة قوى لاحد افلام القديسين


----------



## مسرة (27 يوليو 2011)

*ده عشان انا حسدتك يا ابوترابو هههههه بقيت تسمع حزين*


----------



## tasoni queena (27 يوليو 2011)

بسمع صمتتتتى


----------



## مسرة (27 يوليو 2011)

*كيفك انت... فيروز*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (27 يوليو 2011)

> يا ساتر على الحزن ههههههههههه بسمع موسيقى حزينة قوى لاحد افلام القديسين


بردووووووووووووووووو


----------



## Rosetta (27 يوليو 2011)

*ايمن زبيب - تعمى عيوني *​
*دمار !​*


----------



## أنجيلا (27 يوليو 2011)

*غريبة الناس__ وائل الجسار*​


----------



## rimonda (28 يوليو 2011)

بسمع مقابلة للمرنم ماهر فايز​


----------



## مرمر . مارو (28 يوليو 2011)

*لو قادر عمرو دياب *​


----------



## Violet Fragrance (28 يوليو 2011)

*يا كثر ...نانسي عجرم*​


----------



## مرمر . مارو (28 يوليو 2011)

*فوقت متاخر رامي جمال*​


----------



## أنجيلا (28 يوليو 2011)

*أنا مخنـــــــــــــــــوق___ احمد سيف*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (29 يوليو 2011)

*انا كده عملت اللي عليا*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (29 يوليو 2011)

*ترنيمة الدموع ليل نهار*​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (29 يوليو 2011)

مراوح الكيسة عاليه قوي 

عملتلي صدااااااااااااااااااااااع ازيد من إللي انا فيه​


----------



## tasoni queena (29 يوليو 2011)

سؤال جرئ


----------



## مرمر . مارو (29 يوليو 2011)

*صلاه الجمعه *​


----------



## ^_^mirna (29 يوليو 2011)

[YOUTUBE]player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
:36_22_25:​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (29 يوليو 2011)

*مستغرب ليه -- عمرو دياب*​


----------



## مرمر . مارو (29 يوليو 2011)

* اتخدعت فيك سوما 
*​


----------



## Alexander.t (4 أغسطس 2011)

*نسيت انساك ،، فضل شاكر
*


----------



## أنجيلا (4 أغسطس 2011)

*اعتبرني مت_____  تامر شكري*
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (4 أغسطس 2011)

ترنيمة بلاش يا صاحبى _ لنيفين شكرالله


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (4 أغسطس 2011)

*ترنيمة ربنا موجود لابونا موسى رشدى*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 أغسطس 2011)

*الهي حي*​


----------



## أنجيلا (5 أغسطس 2011)

*اسف جدا_____  مصطفى كامل*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (5 أغسطس 2011)

اسمع صراخ التعبانين _ ايرينى ابو جابر


----------



## Violet Fragrance (5 أغسطس 2011)

*مجروح - فضل شاكر*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (5 أغسطس 2011)

فيروز
ترنيمة يا ام الله​


----------



## soso a (5 أغسطس 2011)

هات يديك 
عبير نعمه​


----------



## روزي86 (5 أغسطس 2011)

ولا حاااااااجه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 أغسطس 2011)

*دوووشة*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (6 أغسطس 2011)

*متعتذرش -- شيرين*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (6 أغسطس 2011)

*بسمع سوسنة طمرتني اوووووووووووف*​


----------



## أنجيلا (7 أغسطس 2011)

*خلاص فهمتك يا دنيا____  رضا البحراوي*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (8 أغسطس 2011)

*قادر وتعملها*​


----------



## Twin (8 أغسطس 2011)

*نانسي .... أه ونص *
*[YOUTUBE]kgUy0Zd7RuM[/YOUTUBE]*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (8 أغسطس 2011)

_*ولا حـــــــاجه*_​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (8 أغسطس 2011)

Hero_M.G قال:


> _*ولا حـــــــاجه*_​


*ولا انا:smile02*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (8 أغسطس 2011)

*كوكتيل ترانيم العدرا حبيبتى *​


----------



## Twin (9 أغسطس 2011)

*أم كلثوم ..... يا الي ظلمتوا الحب *​


----------



## Son Ava Karas (9 أغسطس 2011)

*      ترنيمة توبك فضفاض - فيفيان السودانية    *


----------



## soso a (9 أغسطس 2011)

هدوووووووووء​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 أغسطس 2011)

*مش بسمع حاجة*​


----------



## ميرنا (9 أغسطس 2011)

انا مش مبيناله


----------



## ABOTARBO (9 أغسطس 2011)

هاصلاتـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــى


----------



## +Sameh+ (9 أغسطس 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ولا انا:smile02*​


_*ولا حاجه بردواااا :smile02*_​


----------



## rimonda (9 أغسطس 2011)

مباراة لكرة القدم


----------



## مرمر . مارو (9 أغسطس 2011)

*خلينا بعيد وائل جسار *​


----------



## +Sameh+ (9 أغسطس 2011)

*ترنيمه "انى لرافع عيناى الى السماء"*​


----------



## zezza (10 أغسطس 2011)

*انت منارة الاقداس​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 أغسطس 2011)

*اوعي تكون مشغول*​


----------



## Rosetta (10 أغسطس 2011)

*أتبعك ربي و مسيحي أنت معتقدي و ديني
أعشقك أنت و يديك في كفك ربي خبيني

[YOUTUBE]iLMblvyrfKY&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
​*


----------



## tasoni queena (10 أغسطس 2011)

كلمات ليست كالكلمات - ماجدة الرومى


----------



## MIKEL MIK (10 أغسطس 2011)

*العالم منتهاش*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (10 أغسطس 2011)

* يا أم الوداعه*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 أغسطس 2011)

*لحن شيري ماريا*​


----------



## Rosetta (11 أغسطس 2011)

*والله ولا دمعة - خالد عجاج ​*


----------



## أنجيلا (11 أغسطس 2011)

*هتفرق ايه____ رامي جمال*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (11 أغسطس 2011)

ترنيمة بكرة هتدبر _ للرائعة فاديا بزى


----------



## zezza (11 أغسطس 2011)

*نهضة العدرا ... :love34:​*


----------



## +Sameh+ (11 أغسطس 2011)

_*أنــــتِ منــــاره الاقــــداس*_​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (12 أغسطس 2011)

*لو كل عاشق*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (12 أغسطس 2011)

ترنيمة عشان خاطرى ​


----------



## مرمر . مارو (12 أغسطس 2011)

*مش بسمع حاجه *​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (12 أغسطس 2011)

*مش حب وبس*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (12 أغسطس 2011)

_*ترنيمه قولى يا بايا كيرلس مالك*_​


----------



## Rosetta (12 أغسطس 2011)

http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/audiobible/John/​


----------



## مرمر . مارو (12 أغسطس 2011)

*مش بسمع حاجه *​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 أغسطس 2011)

*بسمع ترنيمة*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (13 أغسطس 2011)

بسمع ترنيمة عشان خاطرى ​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (13 أغسطس 2011)

ترنيمة اني لرافع


----------



## MIKEL MIK (13 أغسطس 2011)

*بتصعب عليا نفسي*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (13 أغسطس 2011)

*ترنيمه "الايد ممدوده ليك"*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (13 أغسطس 2011)

sound the bugle .. bryan adams ​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (14 أغسطس 2011)

*ولسه بتحبه *​


----------



## Ramy Fahmy (14 أغسطس 2011)

في كل شارع في بلادي
صوت الحرية بينادي 

رفعنا راسنا في السماء
والجوع مبقاش يهمنا
اهم حاجة حقنا
ونكتب تاريخنا بدمنا
لو كنت واحد مننا
بلاش ترغي وتقولنا
نمشي ونسيب حلمنا
وبطل تقول كلمة انا

في كل شارع في بلادي
صوت الحرية بينادي :99::99::99:


----------



## Rosetta (14 أغسطس 2011)

*
اخر نظرة بيني وبينا​*


----------



## +Sameh+ (14 أغسطس 2011)

*عظــه بالمــوسيق عن" الرجـــاء" لقداسه البابا شنوده*​


----------



## tasoni queena (14 أغسطس 2011)

مسلسل الريان ههههههههههه


----------



## Son Ava Karas (14 أغسطس 2011)

*كوكتيل للعدرا
*


----------



## Alexander.t (15 أغسطس 2011)

*جنات ،، بحبك
*


----------



## أنجيلا (15 أغسطس 2011)

*فوقت متاخر__ رامي جمال*​


----------



## tena.barbie (15 أغسطس 2011)

شـــــــكرا ......... للرب نرنم


----------



## أنجيلا (15 أغسطس 2011)

*خسارة فيك قلبي____ محمد فؤاد *​


----------



## ^_^mirna (15 أغسطس 2011)

sound the bugle 
bryan adams


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 أغسطس 2011)

ترنيمة أنا عارف غلاوتى فيك​


----------



## مرمر . مارو (15 أغسطس 2011)

*وعدتك عمرو كساب *​


----------



## أنجيلا (15 أغسطس 2011)

*محدش بينفع حد_____ حمادة هلال*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (15 أغسطس 2011)

*سلف ودين*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 أغسطس 2011)

أنت وحدك تستطيع _ ليديا شديد


----------



## مرمر . مارو (15 أغسطس 2011)

*وعدتك عمرو كساب*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (16 أغسطس 2011)

بسمع وبقول مديح يا م ر ى م _ حلوة خااااااااااالص


----------



## MIKEL MIK (16 أغسطس 2011)

*مستغرب ليه ؟*​


----------



## أنجيلا (17 أغسطس 2011)

*دايما دموع*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (17 أغسطس 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> *دايما دموع*​


 

*يا رايقه :a63:*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (17 أغسطس 2011)

*بهاء سلطان --- تعالي*​


----------



## أنجيلا (17 أغسطس 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *يا رايقه :a63:*​


 
:t32: :t32: :t32:​


----------



## أنجيلا (17 أغسطس 2011)

*هدوس على قلبي*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (17 أغسطس 2011)

فيروووووووووز


----------



## lo siento_mucho (17 أغسطس 2011)

واللي عدى عدى تامر


----------



## white.angel (18 أغسطس 2011)

*kuch kuch hota hai *
*هنــــــــــــــــدى*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (18 أغسطس 2011)

*ليله وداعنا --- جورج وسوف*​


----------



## مرمر . مارو (18 أغسطس 2011)

*جيتلك يا ام النور بولس ملاك *​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (18 أغسطس 2011)

بسمع صوت الصمت


----------



## ABOTARBO (19 أغسطس 2011)

بسمع ملامح الجيل الرقمى لنيافة الأنبا موسى أسقف الشباب​


----------



## +febronia+ (19 أغسطس 2011)

ترنيمة يارب اناا بجيلك .. اريني ابو جابر .​


----------



## راجعلك يا يسوع (19 أغسطس 2011)

لا أسمع شيئا ... وهل يوجد شيء أجمل من _*الهدوء السكين*_ ؟!​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (19 أغسطس 2011)

بسمع الاخبار


----------



## +Sameh+ (19 أغسطس 2011)

*ولا حاجه*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (19 أغسطس 2011)

*قادر وتعملها*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (19 أغسطس 2011)

ترنيمة أنا عارف غلاوتى فيــــــك


----------



## rana1981 (19 أغسطس 2011)

عم بتفرج على التلفزيون


----------



## +Sameh+ (19 أغسطس 2011)

_*ترنيمه يسوع لما رأنى اسرع اليا*_​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (20 أغسطس 2011)

*بسمع قهرا ، اغنية حقيرة اسمها طفي النور يا بهية 
*


----------



## ABOTARBO (20 أغسطس 2011)

بسمع عظة من الغضب الى الوداعة _ لقدس أبونا داود لمعى


----------



## lo siento_mucho (20 أغسطس 2011)

ارتاح  تامر


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 أغسطس 2011)

*مش هوه -- امنيه سليمان*​


----------



## Twin (21 أغسطس 2011)

*طوباكي طوباكي مريم العذراء .... الحياة الأفضل *​


----------



## ABOTARBO (21 أغسطس 2011)

بسمع سوفت ميوزك


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (21 أغسطس 2011)

خليني اعيشلك ... هايدي منتصر​


----------



## Violet Fragrance (21 أغسطس 2011)

take a bow - rihanna​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (21 أغسطس 2011)

*بووعدك*​


----------



## مريم12 (21 أغسطس 2011)

_*ترنيمة فكر فكر قبل ما تدخل على النت​*_


----------



## ABOTARBO (22 أغسطس 2011)

بسمع مؤتمر الطفولة


----------



## ABOTARBO (22 أغسطس 2011)

بسمع عظة خطورة عدم الصلاة _ لقدس ابونا داود لمعى


----------



## rana1981 (22 أغسطس 2011)

صوت الموظفين حوليي


----------



## مريم12 (22 أغسطس 2011)

*ترنيمة حاسس بيا​*


----------



## أنجيلا (22 أغسطس 2011)

*خسارة فيك قلبي___  محمد فؤاد*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (22 أغسطس 2011)

*ألبووووم صووور*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (23 أغسطس 2011)

Prayer song – Celine Dion​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (23 أغسطس 2011)

زين العراقي...خليني اعيش


----------



## مرمر . مارو (23 أغسطس 2011)

*طمني عليك محمد فؤاد *​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (23 أغسطس 2011)

*الأيام الحلوه*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (23 أغسطس 2011)

عظة زد إيماننا _ أبونا داود لمعى​


----------



## Son Ava Karas (24 أغسطس 2011)

*      اشرب واسكت وارضى ياقلبي بمر الكاس    *


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (24 أغسطس 2011)

من يوم الجمعة وانا بسمع أغاني بيئة
لدرجة اني حفظت اغنية طفي النور يا بهية 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




اسم الله عليا يعني


----------



## السـامرية (24 أغسطس 2011)

*فوق من وهمك - اصالة
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (24 أغسطس 2011)

*A New Day Has Come - Celine Dion
*​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (25 أغسطس 2011)

عايزة اللي كل كلامو اة ؟ مش انا
عايزة اللي تاية ف الحياة ؟ مش انا
عايزة اللي يقدر يفهمك معنى الحياة ؟ دة هو انا 

رامي صبرري - مش انا


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (25 أغسطس 2011)

*ايديا فى جيوبى..... محمد منير​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (25 أغسطس 2011)

ترنيمة سامعانا شيفانا _ إيفيت سمير


----------



## ABOTARBO (25 أغسطس 2011)

ترنيمة سامعانا شيفانا _ إيفيت سمير


----------



## Violet Fragrance (25 أغسطس 2011)

*مشتاقة لا بقدر شوفك و لا بقدر احكيك بندهلك خلف الطرقات و خلف الشبابيك*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (26 أغسطس 2011)

*حـــــنــــــــيـــــــن ..... وردة​*


----------



## zezza (26 أغسطس 2011)

*لما الحمل بيتقل *


----------



## المفدى بالدم (27 أغسطس 2011)

اسمع صمتى​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (27 أغسطس 2011)

*تامر حسني - متوصنيش
*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (27 أغسطس 2011)

هتفرق ليه   رامي جمال


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (27 أغسطس 2011)

*صوت الجامع الهى الشيخ يزور :smil8:​*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (27 أغسطس 2011)

$CinDrellA $ قال:


> *صوت الجامع الهى الشيخ يزور :smil8:​*



دي فرصه ورساله من ربهم 
استغلي رسالتو وتوبي الى ربك 30:


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (27 أغسطس 2011)

*تامر حسني - وحياة امي مانا سايبك


* أمو هو 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (27 أغسطس 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> دي فرصه ورساله من ربهم
> استغلي رسالتو وتوبي الى ربك 30:



انهم يتبعون ديناً جديداً فماذا نحن فاعلون  :t31:​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (27 أغسطس 2011)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> انهم يتبعون ديناً جديداً فماذا نحن فاعلون  :t31:​



ههههههه
واحنا مالنا بقى بيهم
لكم دينكم وليا ديني


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (27 أغسطس 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> دي فرصه ورساله من ربهم
> استغلي رسالتو وتوبي الى ربك 30:




*ههههههههههههه
استغفر الله العظيم فى اشكالهم واصواتهم
الهى يعدموهاا 30:​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (27 أغسطس 2011)

*أنا قبل ما أجيلك عمرى دة كان حاجة متسواش *_ فاديا بزى​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (27 أغسطس 2011)

Celine Dion - Declaration of love


----------



## Coptic MarMar (28 أغسطس 2011)

*بسمع صوت المروحة اللى جنبى :smile02:smile02*​


----------



## كوك (28 أغسطس 2011)

_*انا مصمم بهاء سلطان*_​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (28 أغسطس 2011)

تامر حسني - قرب كمان


----------



## كوك (28 أغسطس 2011)

_*وحشنى يا طيب يا ارق من الملاك*_​


----------



## +Sameh+ (28 أغسطس 2011)

_*عظه بالموسيق للبابا شنوده*_​


----------



## كوك (28 أغسطس 2011)

_*شرين هتعمل ايه لو نمت يوم *_​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (28 أغسطس 2011)

تامر عاشور - بيت كبير


----------



## كوك (28 أغسطس 2011)

_*شوفت بعنياا *_​


----------



## +Sameh+ (28 أغسطس 2011)

*ترنيمه"انى لرافع عينيا الى السماء"*​


----------



## كوك (28 أغسطس 2011)

_*ابنك تايه يا عدراا*_​


----------



## كوك (28 أغسطس 2011)

_*رامى صبىر  بكدب على نفسى*_​


----------



## ABOTARBO (28 أغسطس 2011)

بسمع عظة التجارب مدرسة الصلاة _ لابونا داود لمعى


----------



## أنجيلا (31 أغسطس 2011)

*حنساك___ محمد فؤاد*​


----------



## مرمر . مارو (31 أغسطس 2011)

*لحقتني اصاله 
*​


----------



## Son Ava Karas (31 أغسطس 2011)

الفخ انكسر فيفيان السودانية


----------



## راجعلك يا يسوع (31 أغسطس 2011)

ولا حاجة​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (31 أغسطس 2011)

*وعدي الليل*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (2 سبتمبر 2011)

اسمع صراخى يا سيدى بصوت ابونا داود لمعى


----------



## lo siento_mucho (2 سبتمبر 2011)

بسمع لوجع  وحزن قلبي


----------



## lo siento_mucho (2 سبتمبر 2011)

شيلتك من قلبي   كارول سماحه


----------



## ^_^mirna (2 سبتمبر 2011)

الصوت بايظ  فى الكمبيوتر
مش عارفه اسمع حاجه ​


----------



## ABOTARBO (2 سبتمبر 2011)

سامع صمتى ..!!


----------



## tasoni queena (2 سبتمبر 2011)

يسوع قالى انا حارسك


----------



## أنجيلا (2 سبتمبر 2011)

*اصعب ايام حياتي*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (2 سبتمبر 2011)

ترنيمة بلقـــــــــاك _ فيفيان السودانية​


----------



## Violet Fragrance (2 سبتمبر 2011)

*صبرك عليي - ناصيف زيتون*​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (3 سبتمبر 2011)

عمرو دياب - مالك ؟


----------



## lo siento_mucho (3 سبتمبر 2011)

انا مصمم بهاء سلطان


----------



## أنجيلا (4 سبتمبر 2011)

*اتخنـــــقت*​


----------



## Violet Fragrance (4 سبتمبر 2011)

ترنيمة : كيف و أنت بعيد​


----------



## MAAZIKA (4 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكور .............................................مشكور 
مشكور... ......مشكور.....................مشكور.........مشكو ر
مشكور.............مشكور............ ..مشكور............... مشكور
مشكور........................مشكور ............................مشكور
مشكور... .................................................. .....مشكور
مشكور. .................................................. ...مشكور
مشكور..................................... ......... مشكور
مشكور.......................................م شكور
مشكور................ ................مشكور
مشكور............. ..........مشكور
مشكور.......... .......مشكور
مشكور.....مشكور
مشكو رمشكور
مشكور

​






مسلسلات مزيكا،المقطم يوتيوب،مسلسلات تركيه،رامز قلب الاسد ، رامز قلب الاسد ، رامز قلب الاسد، الارض الطيبه ج4،لوعه قلب ،بو كريم ، فيلم شار ع الهرم ،فيلم تك تك بوم،سيلا ج 2،وادى الذئاب ج 5،نقوش متنوعه،ندى العمر ،سيلا،ايزل،الزهره البيضاء ،الحب والعقاب،الامال التى نحياها ،الارض الطيبه ج 3،احلام بريئه ،ما ذنبى انا ،


----------



## راجعلك يا يسوع (4 سبتمبر 2011)

ترنيمة ( ما أبهاك ما أبهاك ما أروعك ما أشهاك ) 
رووووووووعة​


----------



## Violet Fragrance (4 سبتمبر 2011)

*تعب الشوق- جوزيف عطية*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 سبتمبر 2011)

*معاك هاعيش ترنيمة جميلة اوووووووووووي*​


----------



## Violet Fragrance (4 سبتمبر 2011)

*Iubirea Mea - Adriana Antony*​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (4 سبتمبر 2011)

*مبسمعش ، انا اتكلم بس وكل الناس تسمع كلامي 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




*


----------



## ABOTARBO (4 سبتمبر 2011)

بسمع صوت ضفادع الليل وهبوب الرياح وصوت صفير وهكذا ههههههه


----------



## ابا مالك (4 سبتمبر 2011)

طلوع الروح ادينة العلي 
حلــــــــــــــــــــــوة صح


----------



## راجعلك يا يسوع (4 سبتمبر 2011)

زمور الطنبر بتاع المازوت:smile02​


----------



## هاني أبن الملك (4 سبتمبر 2011)

وش التليفزيون​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (6 سبتمبر 2011)

*صوت المروحة مع تي في*​


----------



## tasoni queena (6 سبتمبر 2011)

صوت طبل وتصقيف 

الظاهر فى حد هيتجوز قريب فى شارعنا هههههههه


----------



## rana1981 (6 سبتمبر 2011)

بتفرج على تي في


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (6 سبتمبر 2011)

*ترنيمة بتحس بيا*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (8 سبتمبر 2011)

*انا لما جيتلك *​


----------



## أنجيلا (8 سبتمبر 2011)

*كلام الناس___ جورج وسوف*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (8 سبتمبر 2011)

*ثمن الشراء*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (9 سبتمبر 2011)

مش بسمع ومش عايز اسمع غتاتة يعنى هههههههه


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (9 سبتمبر 2011)

*طول مانت معايا 

مبقتش خلاص محتاج ولا حاجة من الدنيا دي 

ولقتني بعيش احساس مش عادي ملوهشي نهاية 

وحبك عمال يكبر جوايا في كل يوم 

طول مانت معايا - مجدي سعد
*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (9 سبتمبر 2011)

*ترنيمة بارك بلادى*​


----------



## جيلان (9 سبتمبر 2011)

مش بسمع حاجة


----------



## lo siento_mucho (9 سبتمبر 2011)

صبرك يا قلبي  ياسر حبيب


----------



## MacGyver (9 سبتمبر 2011)

Ibrahim Ayad - Hiten


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 سبتمبر 2011)

*دوشة تي في*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (9 سبتمبر 2011)

كان مالي باللي جرالي  محمد حماقي


----------



## راجعلك يا يسوع (9 سبتمبر 2011)

تعليق محمد سعيد الكعبي على مباراة لازيو و إي سي ميلان
((قلبي معك يا ميروسلاف كلوزة))​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 سبتمبر 2011)

*خليني اعيش*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (9 سبتمبر 2011)

فيلم هندي:crying::crying:


----------



## ABOTARBO (9 سبتمبر 2011)

ترنيمة _ لامس قلبى لفريق قلب داود _ حلوةةةةة قووووووووووووووووووى


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 سبتمبر 2011)

*تعبت من الضياع*​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (10 سبتمبر 2011)

حمادة هلال -- شايفك مصدق نفسك


----------



## lo siento_mucho (10 سبتمبر 2011)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> حمادة هلال -- شايفك مصدق نفسك



لايقه عليك


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (10 سبتمبر 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> لايقه عليك



النضارة ولا الجزمة :smile02


----------



## lo siento_mucho (10 سبتمبر 2011)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> النضارة ولا الجزمة :smile02



طول عمرك ذكي 
اللتنين


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (10 سبتمبر 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> طول عمرك ذكي
> اللتنين



من غير ماتقولي 
انا عارف انهم لايقين :smile02


----------



## lo siento_mucho (10 سبتمبر 2011)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> من غير ماتقولي
> انا عارف انهم لايقين :smile02



يخربيت الغرور اللي عندك


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (10 سبتمبر 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> يخربيت الغرور اللي عندك



هــــــــــــــــع:smile02


----------



## lo siento_mucho (10 سبتمبر 2011)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> هــــــــــــــــع:smile02



قوم نام:act31:


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (10 سبتمبر 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> قوم نام:act31:



عونيا :08:


----------



## ABOTARBO (10 سبتمبر 2011)

ترنيمة _ لامس قلبى لفريق قلب داود ​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 سبتمبر 2011)

*بتحس بيا*​


----------



## سمراءءء (10 سبتمبر 2011)

انا هلا بسمع رنه تلفون في حد عم يتصل بي


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 سبتمبر 2011)

*راجعلك*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (11 سبتمبر 2011)

صوت الموبايل


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 سبتمبر 2011)

*محدش يخاف*​


----------



## أنجيلا (11 سبتمبر 2011)

*اغنية "مبروك حبك الجديد"*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 سبتمبر 2011)

*اجمل احساس اليسا*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (11 سبتمبر 2011)

*بسمع صمتي​*


----------



## prayer heartily (11 سبتمبر 2011)

الهوس الرابع


----------



## ABOTARBO (11 سبتمبر 2011)

ترنيمة مش هتعب للمرنمة ديانا ماهر


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 سبتمبر 2011)

*مبارك شعب مصر*​


----------



## HappyButterfly (11 سبتمبر 2011)

*مش من حقك تحلم بى
*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 سبتمبر 2011)

HappyButterfly قال:


> *مش من حقك تحلم بى
> *​


*لا هحلم بقا*​


----------



## marcelino (11 سبتمبر 2011)

فيسبوكى​


----------



## HappyButterfly (11 سبتمبر 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *لا هحلم بقا*​


*من حقك امال اية ايوة اه 
*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 سبتمبر 2011)

HappyButterfly قال:


> *من حقك امال اية ايوة اه
> *​


*ايوة يا كيدا العزال*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 سبتمبر 2011)

*باغفر ياربي للي خلوني حزين*​


----------



## prayer heartily (12 سبتمبر 2011)

قداس بصوت اب اعترافي


----------



## أنجيلا (12 سبتمبر 2011)

[YOUTUBE]5JRm0Cp6keQ[/YOUTUBE]​

:vava::vava:​​​​


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (12 سبتمبر 2011)

كان في عنقود عنب
​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (12 سبتمبر 2011)

*مش بسمع حاجة*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (12 سبتمبر 2011)

خد بالك عليا..
اليسا


----------



## أنجيلا (14 سبتمبر 2011)

*خلينا ذكرى.. وائل الجسار*​


----------



## أنجيلا (14 سبتمبر 2011)

*ساعات____ حمادة هلال *​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (14 سبتمبر 2011)

*ولا حاجة*​


----------



## أنجيلا (16 سبتمبر 2011)

*بخـــــــاف...*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (16 سبتمبر 2011)

*ولا حاجة برضه*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (16 سبتمبر 2011)

بسمع ترنيمة لامس قلبى _ لقلب داود


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (16 سبتمبر 2011)

*مسيرها تنتهي ده كلام الوعود الضيقة هتختفي عشان ربنا موجود*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (16 سبتمبر 2011)

*يتألم لالامك*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (17 سبتمبر 2011)

*ترنيمة **دى كلمة منك يا يسوع تريح قلبى*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (17 سبتمبر 2011)

*مش بسمع حاجة*​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (17 سبتمبر 2011)

ام كلثوم
بس معرفش اغنية اية


----------



## ABOTARBO (17 سبتمبر 2011)

بسمع رُبع " ضيعت عمرى بحاله " _ فاديا بزى


----------



## ABOTARBO (21 سبتمبر 2011)

Prayer-Celine-Dion​


----------



## بنت فبساوية (21 سبتمبر 2011)

مش بسمع حاجة


----------



## ABOTARBO (22 سبتمبر 2011)

بسمع ترنيمة يا هموم سنينى روحى وسيبينى دة يسوع معينى على طول معايا


----------



## أنجيلا (22 سبتمبر 2011)

*صوت بيقولي روحي نامي....*


----------



## أنجيلا (22 سبتمبر 2011)

*موجوع___ وائل الجسار *​


----------



## ABOTARBO (22 سبتمبر 2011)

بسمع نسجد لاسم الثالوث _ فريق المس ايدينا


----------



## HappyButterfly (22 سبتمبر 2011)

*                 حبك علمني ايهاب توفيق         *


----------



## ABOTARBO (22 سبتمبر 2011)

بسمع مؤتمر الحب والتواضع لنيافة الانبا يوسف


----------



## zezza (22 سبتمبر 2011)

*حبوا بعضن 
الست فيروز :love34:*


----------



## MacGyver (23 سبتمبر 2011)

المجمع القبطي للقداس الغريغورى


----------



## أنجيلا (23 سبتمبر 2011)

*ترنيمة في وقت ضعفي... *​


----------



## MacGyver (23 سبتمبر 2011)

لحن أوه كيريوس


----------



## ABOTARBO (24 سبتمبر 2011)

بسمع مزمور رفضونى انا الحبيب 
+ هيخلينى ابكى من نغمة الحزن بعد شوية ههههه


----------



## ABOTARBO (24 سبتمبر 2011)

بسمع ترنيمة فى وقتى ضعفى بناديلك _ منال سمير
​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (24 سبتمبر 2011)

*اتقي ربنا فيا*​


----------



## MacGyver (24 سبتمبر 2011)

Shere Ne Mareya - Ibrahim Ayad


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (24 سبتمبر 2011)

*صوت فرح جنبنا اغنية تصدق بمين*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (25 سبتمبر 2011)

شافى جروحى _ منال سمير


----------



## ABOTARBO (25 سبتمبر 2011)

*جاى بذبيحة حمد _ منال سمير
*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (25 سبتمبر 2011)

*ولا حاجة*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (27 سبتمبر 2011)

*صوت البتاع اللي جنبي*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (27 سبتمبر 2011)

فى وقت ضعفى بناديلك _ منال سمير


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (27 سبتمبر 2011)

*انا اناء اسود*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (27 سبتمبر 2011)

سمعت عظتين وبسمع التالتة لابونا داود لمعى واحتمال اكمل للصبح اسمع عظات ههههههه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (27 سبتمبر 2011)

*يا سيدي ها انا اتي اليك*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (28 سبتمبر 2011)

*ولا حاجة*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (28 سبتمبر 2011)

عظة زد ايماننا _ ابونا داود لمعى


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (29 سبتمبر 2011)

*ولا حاجة*​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (29 سبتمبر 2011)

*وائل جسار - كل دقيقة شخصية*

*في حد بيهدهالي *
*انا طلعت مجنون *​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (29 سبتمبر 2011)

وائل جسار   موجوع
سونج رووعه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (29 سبتمبر 2011)

*اسمع صراخي يا سيدي*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (30 سبتمبر 2011)

*مش بسمع حاجة*​


----------



## marcelino (2 أكتوبر 2011)

هيوحشني الكلام وياك .. هتوحشنى حبيبى عنيك ..​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (2 أكتوبر 2011)

بسمع على باب الله ل حمزة نمرة


----------



## zezza (3 أكتوبر 2011)

*كللت السنة بجودك*


----------



## tasoni queena (3 أكتوبر 2011)

فيديو الشيخ النقيب ..... حفظه الله ههههههههههههه


----------



## أنجيلا (4 أكتوبر 2011)

*الله على الدنيا___ صابر الرباعي *​


----------



## marcelino (4 أكتوبر 2011)

[YOUTUBE]5eP31NqU0TI[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## treaz (4 أكتوبر 2011)

ترنيمه تمسك ايدى الصعب يهووووووووون احلى ترانيم


----------



## MIKEL MIK (7 أكتوبر 2011)

*عندي امل بكره -- محمد خيري​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (7 أكتوبر 2011)

ترنيمة بلقاك _ فيفيان السودانية​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (8 أكتوبر 2011)

*مالناش غيرك ...... ماهر فايز​*


----------



## أنجيلا (16 أكتوبر 2011)

*من صغري وانا شايل همي....​*


----------



## marcelino (16 أكتوبر 2011)

بحاول اخفى احساسى​


----------



## johna&jesus (16 أكتوبر 2011)

_جيتلك فاكر انك زى زمان_​


----------



## lovely dove (16 أكتوبر 2011)

يلدي يابلدي وانا نفسي اروح بلدي 
بجملة النكد اللي الواحد فيه​


----------



## أنجيلا (18 أكتوبر 2011)

*محدش بينفع حد...​*


----------



## يهودى (18 أكتوبر 2011)

*shakira*


----------



## إسرافيل (18 أكتوبر 2011)

الفنانة القديرة ماجدة الرومى


----------



## oesi no (18 أكتوبر 2011)

النداء الشهير امبابه امبابه فاضيه كراسي امبابه


----------



## lo siento_mucho (18 أكتوبر 2011)

الاماكن   محمد عبدو


----------



## tasoni queena (19 أكتوبر 2011)

مين غيرك بيحن عليا


----------



## أنجيلا (19 أكتوبر 2011)

*ترنيمة تعبان وحملي ثقيل...​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (20 أكتوبر 2011)

بسمع صلاة بموسيقى جميلة قوووووى ومعزية


----------



## johna&jesus (20 أكتوبر 2011)

_بناديك تعالا _​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (20 أكتوبر 2011)

johna&jesus قال:


> _بناديك تعالا _​



لا مش هاجي: Beee:​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (20 أكتوبر 2011)

مبقاش عندي ثقه ف حد​


----------



## johna&jesus (20 أكتوبر 2011)

اتقى ربنا فيااااااااا​


----------



## zezza (20 أكتوبر 2011)

*مزامير الساعة السادسة *


----------



## prayer heartily (20 أكتوبر 2011)

بسمع وبشوف لقاء سيدنا مع اسر الشهدا 
وبيقلولو عاوزين نرفع قضيه علي الجيش والقوات المسلحه وتكون قضيه دوليه لان القضاء المصري فاشل 
الناس قلبهم محروق علي زويهم يا عني 
الله يصبرهم


----------



## يهودى (20 أكتوبر 2011)

*lady gaga*


----------



## مسيحي عراقي انا (20 أكتوبر 2011)

اسمع
USA for Africa - We Are The World


----------



## MIKEL MIK (21 أكتوبر 2011)

*جيفارا مات​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (21 أكتوبر 2011)

بسمع عظة أبونا مكارى يونان


----------



## أنجيلا (21 أكتوبر 2011)

*ترنيمة ابنك تعب....*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (22 أكتوبر 2011)

*في شيء أنكسر​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (23 أكتوبر 2011)

_A New Day Has Come - Celine Dion_


----------



## marcelino (23 أكتوبر 2011)

أختارت صح ..​


----------



## +Sameh+ (23 أكتوبر 2011)

_*أيام من حياتى ( الجسمى )*_​


----------



## ABOTARBO (27 أكتوبر 2011)

Goodbye's (The Saddest Word) _ Celine Diont


----------



## marcelino (30 أكتوبر 2011)

[YOUTUBE]fGmQN7_lweI[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Alexander.t (6 نوفمبر 2011)

*هل عندك شك انك أحلى و أغلى امرأة
في الدنيا و أهم امرأة في الدنيا
هل عندك شك أن دخولك في قلبي هو
أعظم يوم في التاريخ و أجمل خبر في الدنيا
 هل عندك شك أنك عمري و حياتي و بأني
 من عينيك سرقت النار و قمت بأخطر ثوراتي
 أيتها الوردة **و الياقوتة **و الريحانة **و السلطانة
**و الشعبية** و الشرعية بين جميع الملكات
 يا قمرا يطلع كل مساء من نافذة الكلمات
 يا آخر وطن أولد فيه و أدفن فيه و أنشر فيه كتاباتي*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (6 نوفمبر 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *هل عندك شك انك أحلى و أغلى امرأة*
> *في الدنيا و أهم امرأة في الدنيا*
> *هل عندك شك أن دخولك في قلبي هو*
> *أعظم يوم في التاريخ و أجمل خبر في الدنيا*
> ...


 
*وبتسمعه فيييييييين ده يا مينا*
*نجوم اف ام :smile02*
*:gy0000:*​


----------



## Alexander.t (6 نوفمبر 2011)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *وبتسمعه فيييييييين ده يا مينا*
> *نجوم اف ام :smile02*
> *:gy0000:*​



*على اللاب :d*


----------



## oesi no (6 نوفمبر 2011)

كنت بسمع 
The Curious Case Of Benjamin Button


----------



## Coptic MarMar (6 نوفمبر 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *على اللاب :d*


 
*طب ده الواحد هيجيب لاب من بكرة عشان يسمع الكلام ده :smile02*
*واللى أدااااااالك يدينا ياسيدى :gy0000:*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (6 نوفمبر 2011)

oesi no قال:


> كنت بسمع
> The Curious Case Of Benjamin Button


 
*بتسمع كل ده وحدك ياجوووووووو :smile02*​


----------



## prayer heartily (6 نوفمبر 2011)

بسمع دلوقتي صوت الروح القدس الذي بداخلي 
بيقولي التوبه لابد ان تكلل باعتراف


----------



## oesi no (6 نوفمبر 2011)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *بتسمع كل ده وحدك ياجوووووووو :smile02*​


دة فيلم اجنبى  3ساعات بيحكى حياة واحد اتولد من بطن امه عجوز ومات وهو طفل رضيع 
حياته ماشيه بالمشقلب يعنى


----------



## Coptic MarMar (6 نوفمبر 2011)

oesi no قال:


> دة فيلم اجنبى 3ساعات بيحكى حياة واحد اتولد من بطن امه عجوز ومات وهو طفل رضيع
> حياته ماشيه بالمشقلب يعنى


* مممممممممم*
*انا فكرتها أغنيه :smile02*
*وعموما انا مش من عشاق الأجنبى :t7:*
*أنا بشجع المحلى :smile02*​


----------



## Alexander.t (6 نوفمبر 2011)

*لا تطلب مني حساب حياتي .. ان الحديث يطول يا مولاتي
كل العصور انا بها .. فكأنما عمري ملايين من السنوات
تعبت من السفر الطويل حقائبي .. وتعبت من خيلي ومن غزواتي
لم يبق خد اسمر او ابيض .. الا وزرعت بأرضه راياتي
واليوم اجلس فوق سطح سفينتي .. كاللص ابحث عن طريق نجاة
اين السبايا.. اين ما ملكت يدي .. اين البخور يضوع من حجراتي
اليوم تنتقم الخدود لنفسها .. وترد لي الطعنات بالطعنات

اني كمصباح الطريق صديقتي .. ابكي ولا احد يرى دمعاتي

لا تطلب مني حساب حياتي .. ان الحديث يطول يا مولاتي

انا عاجز عن عشق اي نملة او غيمه .. عن عشق اي حصاة
جربت الف محبة ومحبة .. فوجدت افضلها محبة ذاتي
فالحب اصبح كله متشابها .. كتشابه الاوراق في الغابات

كل الدروب امامنا مسدودة .. مسدودة .. وخلاصنا بالرسم في الكلمات*


----------



## marcelino (7 نوفمبر 2011)

*الدنيا زى المرجيحه*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (7 نوفمبر 2011)

*طير أنت :fun_lol:*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (7 نوفمبر 2011)

*عظة "ماذا عملت؟" ابونا يؤانس كمال*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (8 نوفمبر 2011)

*ترنيمة الحب اللى _ للرائعة فاديا بزى
*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (8 نوفمبر 2011)

ودع جرحكك


----------



## tasoni queena (8 نوفمبر 2011)

موسيقى حزينة وتأملية


----------



## amalon (8 نوفمبر 2011)

Hinder - Lips Of An Angel
*_*


----------



## marcelino (9 نوفمبر 2011)

كل شئ راح مننا ..​


----------



## ABOTARBO (9 نوفمبر 2011)

قلبى أسير نعمتك _ ماهر فايز


----------



## marcelino (10 نوفمبر 2011)

ومالنا​


----------



## prayer heartily (10 نوفمبر 2011)

التسبحه


----------



## ABOTARBO (11 نوفمبر 2011)

ترنيمة مالقيتش نتيجة فى بعدى _ ساتر ميخائيل​


----------



## amalon (11 نوفمبر 2011)

Mariah Carey - Jesus, Oh What a Wonderful Child


----------



## Violet Fragrance (17 نوفمبر 2011)

اديش كان في ناس


----------



## tasoni queena (17 نوفمبر 2011)

فيلم جومانجى


----------



## +Sameh+ (17 نوفمبر 2011)

*ترنيمة "قولى يا بابا كيرلس مالك"*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (17 نوفمبر 2011)

ياربى بسمع موسيقى كمان حزينة خاااااااااااااااااااااااااااالص لدرجة الكآبة هههههههه


----------



## monygirl (17 نوفمبر 2011)

*ترنيمة للبابا كيرلس القلب الطيب​*


----------



## marcelino (17 نوفمبر 2011)

بشوف توم وجيرى​


----------



## marcelino (17 نوفمبر 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> ياربى بسمع موسيقى كمان حزينة خاااااااااااااااااااااااااااالص لدرجة الكآبة هههههههه




عايزهااااااااااا​


----------



## Violet Fragrance (18 نوفمبر 2011)

شو بعملك - أيمن زبيب


----------



## tasoni queena (18 نوفمبر 2011)

بسمع صمتى


----------



## ABOTARBO (18 نوفمبر 2011)

marcelino قال:


> عايزهااااااااااا​


ممكن حضرتك تلاقى الموسيقى هنا لانى مبعرفش ارفعهم من على الجهاز 
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=3034514#post3034514


----------



## monygirl (18 نوفمبر 2011)

*اغنية حدوتة مصرية 
ههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## Desert Rose (18 نوفمبر 2011)

*Aicha للشاب خالد *
*Comme si je n'existais pas *
*Elle est passée à côté de moi *
*Sans un regard, Reine de Sabbat*​


----------



## tasoni queena (18 نوفمبر 2011)

حلقة رشيد امبارح


----------



## +Sameh+ (18 نوفمبر 2011)

_*مش بسمع حاجة*_​


----------



## ABOTARBO (23 نوفمبر 2011)

عظة المحبة تستر كل الذنوب _ أبونا داود لمعى


----------



## tasoni queena (23 نوفمبر 2011)

تكتكة الماوس والكيبورد


----------



## Violet Fragrance (25 نوفمبر 2011)

*Hotel California - Eagles


Greaaaaaaaaaaaat music
*​


----------



## Twin (25 نوفمبر 2011)

*ما أحلي السجود .... ذياد شحاتة*​


----------



## zezza (25 نوفمبر 2011)

*رسالة من تحت الماء 
عبد الحليم *


----------



## MIKEL MIK (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*أقرب صاحب - خالد عجاج​*


----------



## Twin (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*كنت بسمع ترانيم *
*وقررت الأن اتفرج علي فيلم*
*وهيكون من سلسلة هاري بوتر .... حد يساعدني ويرشحلي جزء اشوفه*​


----------



## Alexander.t (1 ديسمبر 2011)

[YOUTUBE]OdvxMRJT360[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Alexander.t (1 ديسمبر 2011)

[YOUTUBE]OdvxMRJT360[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ABOTARBO (2 ديسمبر 2011)

*سيدى المسيح يامولاى _ بيتر لايف
*​


----------



## marcelino (2 ديسمبر 2011)

مافش بيا بس انا قربت أمل​


----------



## ++ كاترين ++ (3 ديسمبر 2011)

*خايف لتروووووووحي ... مروان خوري*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 ديسمبر 2011)

*يا مستبده ... كاظم 
*​


----------



## أنجيلا (3 ديسمبر 2011)

*ترنيمة انا بنتهي.......​*


----------



## rania79 (3 ديسمبر 2011)

بسمع الصمت الرهيب
متيجو تسمعو معايا
لووووووووووول​


----------



## marcelino (3 ديسمبر 2011)

Michael Jackson - They Don't Care About Us   ​


----------



## مارو 2 (4 ديسمبر 2011)

بسمع موسيقى هااااااااااااااديه​


----------



## ABOTARBO (4 ديسمبر 2011)

بسمع ترنيمة دقلديانوس _ ساتر ميخائيل
​


----------



## Alexander.t (14 ديسمبر 2011)

شخبطه على الحيط


----------



## ABOTARBO (14 ديسمبر 2011)

بسمع موسيقى ناى  لترنيمة طهرنى


----------



## tasoni queena (14 ديسمبر 2011)

فيديوهات تزوير الانتخابات ههههههههههه


----------



## أنجيلا (14 ديسمبر 2011)

*ترنيمة الدموع ليل نهار​*


----------



## Alexander.t (27 ديسمبر 2011)

*الطير بيهاجر وبيرجع ، الشمس بترحل وبترجع
 الدنيا بتاخد وبتدى ، الليل لو طول هيعدى
 حاول تتغير ومسيرك تقدر
 وبلاش نستسلم للحزن مدام عايشين*


----------



## rania79 (27 ديسمبر 2011)

صوت كلاكسات العربيات ف الشارع
هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## ABOTARBO (27 ديسمبر 2011)

بسمع مفارقنيش _ ذياد شحادة


----------



## My Rock (27 ديسمبر 2011)

*      فاديا بزي - يسوع بالحب اكبر - ترنيمة "هعلن انجيلي"    *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 ديسمبر 2011)

ميرا بنت اختي بتعيط


----------



## ABOTARBO (29 ديسمبر 2011)

يا قلبى ياللى بتهرب _ ترتيب إلهى _ فيفيان السودانية


----------



## tasoni queena (29 ديسمبر 2011)

المحقق كونان


----------



## lo siento_mucho (29 ديسمبر 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> المحقق كونان



يا واد يا صغنتوة انت قوم تذاكر وسيب كونان يشوف شغلو:act19:


----------



## tasoni queena (29 ديسمبر 2011)

> يا واد يا صغنتوة انت قوم تذاكر وسيب كونان يشوف شغلو:act19:



على فكرة كونان طور من نفسه

مبقاش بتاع صغيرين بس 

انا خللللصت كل المواد قتلتها مذاكرة مش عارفة اذاكر ايه تانى ههههههههههه


----------



## lo siento_mucho (29 ديسمبر 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> على فكرة كونان طور من نفسه
> 
> مبقاش بتاع صغيرين بس
> 
> انا خللللصت كل المواد قتلتها مذاكرة مش عارفة اذاكر ايه تانى ههههههههههه



ههههههههههه خلاص هتفرج انا كمان اشمعنى انتي 
تمااااااااااااام
ربنا يوفقككك


----------



## tasoni queena (29 ديسمبر 2011)

> ههههههههههه خلاص هتفرج انا كمان اشمعنى انتي
> تمااااااااااااام
> ربنا يوفقككك



هههههههههه من حقك تتفرجى على كونان


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 ديسمبر 2011)

*اتقي ربنا فيا :smile01*​


----------



## Twin (29 ديسمبر 2011)

*هقدر ... تامر عاشور*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (5 يناير 2012)

اتعذبت عشانى كتير
فاديا


----------



## johna&jesus (5 يناير 2012)

اتقى ربنا فيا​


----------



## ^_^mirna (5 يناير 2012)

محتاج لحنان


----------



## أنجيلا (5 يناير 2012)

*خلينا ذكرى_ وائل الجسار​*


----------



## johna&jesus (5 يناير 2012)

تصدق تعبت جناااااات​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (5 يناير 2012)

*بسلم عليك​*


----------



## Alexander.t (5 يناير 2012)

انا برضه الاصل - امال ماهر


----------



## كرستينا كركر (5 يناير 2012)

*مصارعه​*


----------



## zezza (5 يناير 2012)

*يسوع يا طفل بيت لحم*


----------



## fullaty (5 يناير 2012)

[YOUTUBE]i0MG7hoJ4_Y&feature=share[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Alexander.t (10 يناير 2012)

_* خايف اوعدك ماوفيش
خايف اقولك فى تلاقى مفيش
واخاف لو قلتى بردانه اغطيكى باحساسى متدفيش
  خايف اوعدك ماوفيش
 خايف اقولك فى تلاقى مفيش
 خايف اوعدك ماوفيش
 خايف اقولك فى تلاقى مفيش
 واخاف لو قلتى بردانه اغطيكى باحساسى متدفيش
 دانا قد كلامى اللى هيخدك من دنيا لدنيا انا قدوا
 لكن لو دمعك على خدك احلامى معاكى هيتهدو ا
 قوينى وقولى انك ليا علشان اتحمل لياليا
 وتعيشى واعيش
 دانا عمرى ما قلت ان انا خايف غير بعد ما قلبى اتمناكى
 محتاج اطمن مش عارف الخوف جوايه وجواكى
 لو كنتى صحيح بتحبينى ضمينى فى حضنك خبينى
 الخوف ميجيش
 خايف اوعدك ماوفيش
 خايف اقولك فى تلاقى مفيش
 خايف اوعدك ماوفيش
 خايف اقولك فى تلاقى مفيش
 واخاف لو قلتى بردانه اغطيكى باحساسى متدفيش

*_


----------



## ABOTARBO (10 يناير 2012)

انا ساعة لما بحس بضيق _ نيفين شكرالله


----------



## tasoni queena (10 يناير 2012)

مش بسمع حاجة 

الصمت الرهيب


----------



## Alexander.t (10 يناير 2012)

*مش قادر اقوى ع الحياه
*


----------



## Rosetta (10 يناير 2012)

*مقدرش انساك - محمد حماقى *


----------



## lo siento_mucho (10 يناير 2012)

حاسس بيا    اروى​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (13 يناير 2012)

*رامي جمال --- جتلك​*


----------



## marcelino (13 يناير 2012)

قفلت قلبى .. بس بحب اسمعها لوحدى ولنفسى انا بس ​


----------



## Alexander.t (15 يناير 2012)

*م السنه للسنة امال ماهر *


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (15 يناير 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QgArNpmgS3I&feature=player_embedded


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (15 يناير 2012)

*انا ليه ساكته عليه *​


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 يناير 2012)

مؤتمر أرميا النبى لأبونا داود لمعى


----------



## zezza (16 يناير 2012)

*ترنيمة ..صوت الورق فوق الشجر *


----------



## ABOTARBO (16 يناير 2012)

شريط رباعيات _ فاديا بزى


----------



## Twin (16 يناير 2012)

*حكايات .... عمرو *​


----------



## emad93 (16 يناير 2012)

*صلاة الانبا كيرلس جامدددددة جدا*


----------



## ضحية أحزاني (16 يناير 2012)

صوت الطبيعــــــــــه الباردة :blush2:​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 يناير 2012)

*قصيده شعر هندي 
*​


----------



## marcelino (16 يناير 2012)

فيبسبوكى​


----------



## Rosetta (16 يناير 2012)

*فيروز حبيتك  بالصيف   *​


----------



## Alexander.t (16 يناير 2012)

* فايزه احمد رساله من امرأه مجهوله

قصيدة لنزار قباني 

لا تدخلي.. لا .. و سددت في وجهي الطريق بمرفقيك
وزعمت أن الرفاق أتو إليك..
أهم الرفاق أتو إليك ؟ أم أن سيدة لديك
تحتل بعدي ساعديك و صرخت محتدما ""قفي ""
و الريح تمضغ معطفي ، لا تعتذر أبدا .. و لا تتأسف
أنا لست آسفة عليك لكن على قلبي الوفي
قلبي الذي لم تعرفه
يا من على جسر الدموع تركتني أنا لست أبكي منك .. بل أبكى عليك
ماذا لو أنك يا رفيق العمر قد أخبرتني أنى انتهى أمري لديك
فجميع ما وشوشتني أيام كنت تحبني
قد بعته في لحظتين .. و بعتني
...لا تعتذر .. فخطوط أحمرها تصيح بوجنتيك
و رباطك المذعور يفضح ما لديك .. و من لديك
يا من وقفت دمي عليك و ذللتني ..و دعوت سيدة إليك
و نسيتني .. من بعد ما كنت الضياء بناظريك..
إني أراها بجوار الموقد في الركن .. ذات المقعد
أخذت هنالك مقعدي و أراك تمنحها يدا مثـلوجة ذات اليد
ستردد القصص الذي أسمعتني و لسوف تخبرها بما أخبرتني
و سترفع الكأس الذي جرعتني كأســا بها .. سممتني
حتى اذا عادت اليك نشوى بموعده الهنى
أخبرتها .. أن الرفاق أتو إليك..
أنا لست آسفة عليك .. 
لكن على قلبي الوفي 
قلبي الذي لم تعرفِ .. 
يا من على جسر الدموع تركتني
انا لست ابكي منك
بل ابكي عليك*


----------



## marcelino (16 يناير 2012)

*      كليب أنا إخوان مش كلامنجي .. راب باسم يوسف في البرنامج؟    *


----------



## ضحية أحزاني (17 يناير 2012)

صوت الولا شي​


----------



## Twin (17 يناير 2012)

*أغيب أغيب ... عمرو*​


----------



## scream man (17 يناير 2012)

انا بسمع اغنية i just call


----------



## ضحية أحزاني (17 يناير 2012)

اســـــــــمع صوت المسلسل​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 يناير 2012)

*ثبت انظارك في​*


----------



## ^_^mirna (21 يناير 2012)

كوكب تانى ... مدحت صالح


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (21 يناير 2012)

*هاتروح..... شيرين *​


----------



## tasoni queena (21 يناير 2012)

> كوكب تانى ... مدحت صالح



هههههههه وانا كمان


----------



## tasoni queena (21 يناير 2012)

تحفففففففة



[YOUTUBE]pYyQgUOt9WE[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Twin (21 يناير 2012)

*حمل الجراح .... فؤاد*​


----------



## Twin (21 يناير 2012)

*صابر وراضي .... جورج*​


----------



## Alexander.t (21 يناير 2012)

*مكالمة جامدة موت*


----------



## ياسر رشدى (21 يناير 2012)

*ماما زمانها جاية *
*ههههههههههه*​


----------



## marcelino (21 يناير 2012)

فكرت فى وقت من الاوقات انك حبيتنى .. رامى صبرى​


----------



## Rosetta (21 يناير 2012)

*نانسى  عجرم - في حاجات *
​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (21 يناير 2012)

انت ليه مبتتنسيش    رامي جمال​


----------



## marcelino (22 يناير 2012)

غريبه الناس .. مافيش احساس  .. وائل جسار​


----------



## ABOTARBO (22 يناير 2012)

ياللى مت بدالى _ بيتر لايف


----------



## ياسر رشدى (22 يناير 2012)

*الدنيا برد .. الدنيا برد وعم خليل بيسقى الورد*
*للرائع احمد منيب*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gZ58aYToauc
*ارجوا ان يسمعها الجميع*​


----------



## Rosetta (22 يناير 2012)

شو هيدا - مروان الشامي 
رووووووووووووعة  ​


----------



## zezza (22 يناير 2012)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *الدنيا برد .. الدنيا برد وعم خليل بيسقى الورد*
> *للرائع احمد منيب*
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gZ58aYToauc
> *ارجوا ان يسمعها الجميع*​



*يا ربى الاغنية دى كنت بسمعها و انا طفلة 
بجد ايام جميلة 
شكرا ياسر فكرتنا باللى فات  *


----------



## Twin (22 يناير 2012)

*لحاف الشتا  ..... محمد منير*​


----------



## Twin (22 يناير 2012)

*هتعدي .... عاشور*​


----------



## marcelino (22 يناير 2012)

انا كدة .. ومافيش غير كدة .. لؤى​


----------



## ياسر رشدى (22 يناير 2012)

*Oooo:smil12:oooppss! i Did it Again*
*Britney Spears*
*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mvtDHH_IfP8&feature=related*
*Enjoy*
​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (22 يناير 2012)

ماتستغربش - رامي جمال


----------



## tasoni queena (22 يناير 2012)

اؤمن - فيروز


----------



## lo siento_mucho (22 يناير 2012)

كمل لوحدك
تامر حسني


----------



## ABOTARBO (22 يناير 2012)

إنت عالى _ بيتر لايف


----------



## Twin (22 يناير 2012)

* Heart beat*​


----------



## oesi no (22 يناير 2012)

بسمع قناة سي تى فى


----------



## marcelino (22 يناير 2012)

اتخنقتتتتتتت وطلعت كنت بضيع وقت .. محمد محى​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 يناير 2012)

*البعد نار -- منير​*


----------



## tasoni queena (25 يناير 2012)

بسمع صمتى


----------



## Twin (25 يناير 2012)

*ما تخفيش .... عمرو*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 يناير 2012)

*نفسي أفهم --- شيرين​*


----------



## marcelino (25 يناير 2012)

راحت حبيبتى منى .. تامر حسنى​


----------



## god is lord (25 يناير 2012)

ترنيمه ماتساويش لماهر فايز رائعه


----------



## Twin (25 يناير 2012)

*one day at a taim*​


----------



## Twin (26 يناير 2012)

*الكتاب المقدس المسموع *​


----------



## ABOTARBO (26 يناير 2012)

بسمع صوت الرياح وصوت العربيات ههههههههههه


----------



## lo siento_mucho (26 يناير 2012)

اروى   حاسس بيا


----------



## MIKEL MIK (27 يناير 2012)

*اسمعني --- فؤاد​*


----------



## magedrn (27 يناير 2012)

اخيرا خدت بالى - تامر حسنى


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (27 يناير 2012)

*و ادي اللي انا*
* من كم سنـــة*
*انا وريتها الطريق*

*معرفتهاش*
*مفهمتهاش*
*جرحتني ف كل شيئ *


*رامي صبري - حرص ولا تخون*​


----------



## Twin (27 يناير 2012)

*أفترقنا .... فضل *​


----------



## marcelino (27 يناير 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> *و ادي اللي انا*
> * من كم سنـــة*
> *انا وريتها الطريق*
> 
> ...




عملت عليها سيرش وسمعتها حلووووة​


----------



## white.angel (27 يناير 2012)

*ممنـــوعة انتِ
كاظم الساهر*​


----------



## My Rock (27 يناير 2012)

[YOUTUBE]QWFmAEI69rA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (27 يناير 2012)

فى وسط هموم الحياة ​ 
[YOUTUBE]igp0R7RvVCE[/YOUTUBE]​


يسوع رفيقى 

[YOUTUBE]71u6BXyCjyw&feature[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (27 يناير 2012)

*ربي يعوض ----- رضا​*


----------



## ^_^mirna (28 يناير 2012)

برنامج البرنامج :t25:


----------



## Twin (28 يناير 2012)

*يا عيون الرب .... من شريط بارك بلادي*​


----------



## god is lord (28 يناير 2012)

سايبين الدنيا واتعابها لماهر فايز


----------



## Twin (28 يناير 2012)

*تجربة وعدت .... *​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (28 يناير 2012)

*تنسي واحده --- عمرو دياب​*


----------



## ميرنا (28 يناير 2012)

ثقتى فيك ملهاش حدود(الهى


----------



## lo siento_mucho (28 يناير 2012)

ولا حاجه


----------



## Alexander.t (28 يناير 2012)

*حر في استايلات هدومي..  وفي ديانتي ووقت نومي ‎*


----------



## ABOTARBO (28 يناير 2012)

هل أطرق بابك بعد ضياع الكل _ شريط لذكرك _ فاديا بزى


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (29 يناير 2012)

من يوم فراقك ​


----------



## +febronia+ (29 يناير 2012)

*smile *​


----------



## ^_^mirna (29 يناير 2012)

برنامج البرنامج :t25:


----------



## marcelino (29 يناير 2012)

سابتنى .. محمد عدويه​


----------



## Twin (30 يناير 2012)

*علي بالي ... شرين*​


----------



## ميرنا (30 يناير 2012)

مش هقولكم بسمع ايه


----------



## Twin (30 يناير 2012)

*أنا بقي هقول بسمع أيه هههههه*

*مقدرش انساك ... حماقي*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (30 يناير 2012)

*انا انكتبلي ---- شرين​*


----------



## ميرنا (30 يناير 2012)

انكتبلك ايه 10000 ولا اكتر اعترف


----------



## zezza (30 يناير 2012)

*هل اطرق بابك *


----------



## MIKEL MIK (30 يناير 2012)

ميرنا قال:


> انكتبلك ايه 10000 ولا اكتر اعترف




*بلاوي سوده يختي 30:​*


----------



## Twin (31 يناير 2012)

*أنت أيه .... نانسي عجرم*
[YOUTUBE]tHnoewqUJp0[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## توما (31 يناير 2012)

علمنى يابا  ياسر رماح​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (31 يناير 2012)

*انا والنجوم وهواك *​


----------



## marcelino (1 فبراير 2012)

خلصت الحكايه .. ايساف​


----------



## zezza (1 فبراير 2012)

*مراثى ارميا النبى *


----------



## oesi no (1 فبراير 2012)

متخاف عليا يا حبيبى ولو شويه  
 حاجات كتير جوايا بتموتها فيا
وبالكتير كام يوم واضيع من بين ايديك
ولسه واقف برضه تتفرج عليا 

زيزى عادل واحدة طيبة


----------



## Son Ava Karas (1 فبراير 2012)

من الاول فيفيان


----------



## Alexander.t (2 فبراير 2012)

*                 أنا دم أخويا غالي غالي أوي يا طنطاوي وإحنا ما بنتهددش         *



[YOUTUBE]h_gdtx-8qWs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Coptic MarMar (4 فبراير 2012)

أم كلثوم


----------



## MIKEL MIK (4 فبراير 2012)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> أم كلثوم




*الحب بيعمل معجزات فعلا :mus25:​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (4 فبراير 2012)

mikel coco قال:


> *الحب بيعمل معجزات فعلا :mus25:​*


هههههههههه
اه طبعا انت عندك شك فى كده 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




اهو خلانى اسمع ام كلثوم 
عقبال مانسمعلك معجزة ياد :smile01​


----------



## ABOTARBO (4 فبراير 2012)

روحك الهادى _ ايرينى ابو جابر _ جعلتنى مثمراً


----------



## Twin (4 فبراير 2012)

[YOUTUBE]ULw6fyaIVdE[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## oesi no (4 فبراير 2012)

بعشقك 
صابر الرباعى


----------



## Twin (4 فبراير 2012)

*قومي يا مصر .... بـ اسم يسوع*​


----------



## zezza (4 فبراير 2012)

*اهه ده اللى صارر و ادى اللى كان .. بصوت فيروز*


----------



## +Sameh+ (5 فبراير 2012)

*ترنيمة انا مستهلش يارب طيبتك*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (9 فبراير 2012)

ترنيمة من ضيق مُر قاسى _ فاديا بزى


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (9 فبراير 2012)

[YOUTUBE]a9oh2Ec8kPQ[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## +Sameh+ (9 فبراير 2012)

*اوقات بتوب*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (10 فبراير 2012)

مكانليش في ....قبلك
رامي جمال


----------



## Twin (10 فبراير 2012)

*اركض أليك *​


----------



## johna&jesus (10 فبراير 2012)

اغانى​


----------



## Twin (10 فبراير 2012)

*وليه بعدين ؟ .... عاشور*​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (10 فبراير 2012)

jesus to child​


----------



## oesi no (10 فبراير 2012)

[YOUTUBE]Who8qx7m3cE[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (10 فبراير 2012)

Still loving you  ​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (10 فبراير 2012)

Still loving you  SCORPIONS​


----------



## marcelino (10 فبراير 2012)

هتفرق أيه ؟! .. رامى جمال​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (10 فبراير 2012)

*بتنسيني حياتي - جمال ياسين
*


----------



## +Sameh+ (10 فبراير 2012)

*ولا حاجة*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (11 فبراير 2012)

*أوعدنى :new8:*
*ومعرفش مين بيغنيها :smile01*​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (11 فبراير 2012)

اناني ... ايهاب توفيق​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (11 فبراير 2012)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *أوعدنى :new8:*
> *ومعرفش مين بيغنيها :smile01*​




*بتسمعي وخلاص يابت
دي اغنيه قديمه لعمرو دياب​*


----------



## johna&jesus (11 فبراير 2012)

هشغل اغنيه 
جيتلك رامى جمال


----------



## johna&jesus (11 فبراير 2012)

_ده مش حبيبى  شرين
_​


----------



## Twin (11 فبراير 2012)

*الاطلال ... كوكب الشرق*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (11 فبراير 2012)

قولت هنسى  رامي جمال


----------



## marcelino (13 فبراير 2012)

انا بقدم قلبى اة لو تقبله  .. عمرو​


----------



## ^_^mirna (13 فبراير 2012)

راديو صوت الرب


----------



## Alexander.t (14 فبراير 2012)

*كل  عام وانتى حبيبتى أقولها لكِ ع طريقتى رافض كل العبارات الكلاسيكيه التى  يرددها الرجال ع مسامع النساء كل عام وانتى حبيبتى ،، حبيبتى *


----------



## white.angel (14 فبراير 2012)

*salaam -e- ishq*
​


----------



## johna&jesus (14 فبراير 2012)

_مش بسمع بس  هشغل @_@
_​


----------



## magedrn (14 فبراير 2012)

بسمع اغنية اللى خدتنى منى _ عدوية


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (14 فبراير 2012)

*One sweet day *​


----------



## johna&jesus (14 فبراير 2012)

ترنيمة احنا بقينا لبعضنا ​


----------



## ياسر رشدى (15 فبراير 2012)

[YOUTUBE]lAvJ8OEhA9U&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## johna&jesus (15 فبراير 2012)

يا ضالمه ماليك ؟؟؟​


----------



## tamav maria (15 فبراير 2012)

حاليا مش بسمع
بس ها اسمع دلوقت ترنيمة
علي عود الصليب 
رووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووعه


----------



## johna&jesus (15 فبراير 2012)

ه مش عارف اسمها ايه بس ترنيمة حلوة ​


----------



## Twin (15 فبراير 2012)

*مبقاش عندي ثقة في حد *​


----------



## أنجيلا (15 فبراير 2012)

*موجوع____ وائل الجسار*​


----------



## كرستينا كركر (15 فبراير 2012)

*ترنيمه دقلديانوس لساتر ميخائيل​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (16 فبراير 2012)

[YOUTUBE]R3eVujDgb4s[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## ABOTARBO (16 فبراير 2012)

ياللى مت بدالى _ الحياة الافضل


----------



## MIKEL MIK (16 فبراير 2012)

*بسلم عليك​*


----------



## Twin (16 فبراير 2012)

*ارد ليه ... اصالة*​


----------



## oesi no (16 فبراير 2012)

كاظم الساهر كبرى عقلك


----------



## mero_engel (16 فبراير 2012)

الصمت اوف


----------



## Alexander.t (16 فبراير 2012)

* انا طول اليوم مهموم*


----------



## marcelino (16 فبراير 2012)

أبعد يا حب .. مغنى شعبى فظيع​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (16 فبراير 2012)

بتنسيني حياتي


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 فبراير 2012)

*يا مصر هانت وبانت كلها كام يوم 

*​


----------



## Twin (16 فبراير 2012)

*عالم يارب بحالي .... الحاج مصطفي*​


----------



## zezza (16 فبراير 2012)

*امل حياتى 
ثومة *


----------



## mero_engel (16 فبراير 2012)

المرايا شرين


----------



## روزي86 (18 فبراير 2012)

اغنية هنددددددددي


----------



## johna&jesus (18 فبراير 2012)

نفسى ارتمى تحت رجلك هايدى ​


----------



## oesi no (18 فبراير 2012)

[YOUTUBE]FVE_Bm4GzoI&NR[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## johna&jesus (18 فبراير 2012)

هرمى كل اتكالى عليك​


----------



## johna&jesus (18 فبراير 2012)

هل اطرق بابك​


----------



## روزي86 (18 فبراير 2012)

ولا حااااااااجه


----------



## tamav maria (18 فبراير 2012)

قاعده في هدؤ
مش عاوزه اسمع حاجه


----------



## ^_^mirna (19 فبراير 2012)

برنامج البرنامج


----------



## johna&jesus (19 فبراير 2012)

_فين ايديك يا حنان_​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (19 فبراير 2012)

سيرة الحب
​


----------



## أنجيلا (19 فبراير 2012)

*ترنيمة يا اللي مت بدالي*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (19 فبراير 2012)

بسمع دوشه جامده بره
يخربيت الكرنفال ع اللي بيحتفل بيه
ناس فاضيه ورايقه


----------



## johna&jesus (19 فبراير 2012)

فى وقت ضعفى​


----------



## Alexander.t (19 فبراير 2012)

*#nowplaying

 ده مش حبيبي !*


----------



## ABOTARBO (19 فبراير 2012)

المزامير بالموسيقى


----------



## Alexander.t (20 فبراير 2012)

*#nowplaying
انا مين وفين انا ايــــه
مفروش طريقى بورد
ولا الزمان ده انا فيه
اضعف واحد على الارض


*


----------



## ABOTARBO (20 فبراير 2012)

ترنيمة ملك الملوك _ بيتر لايف


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (20 فبراير 2012)

[YOUTUBE]s7eIvL2ijJs[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## zezza (20 فبراير 2012)

*ترنيمة ...على باب قلبى *


----------



## Waiting+Jesus (21 فبراير 2012)

*ترنيمة قربك سيدى
أنهار الحياه
*​


----------



## oesi no (21 فبراير 2012)

حلم الدنيا هو الحب


----------



## mero_engel (21 فبراير 2012)

لاتخف


----------



## ^_^mirna (21 فبراير 2012)

[YOUTUBE]VarshMzYz7k[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## marcelino (21 فبراير 2012)

مش عايز اسمع حاجه​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (21 فبراير 2012)

ولاحاجة


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (21 فبراير 2012)

*هنسى ... حمزة نمرة *


----------



## lo siento_mucho (21 فبراير 2012)

حلوة الدنيا...


----------



## روزي86 (22 فبراير 2012)

ترنيمة كذبوا


----------



## ABOTARBO (22 فبراير 2012)

بسمع موسيقى فيلم القديسة مريم المصرية


----------



## ميرنا (22 فبراير 2012)

اسمحلى يا بابا كيرلس اقبل الايادى


----------



## Alexander.t (24 فبراير 2012)

*واحده بواحده*


----------



## magedrn (24 فبراير 2012)

موسيقى للهدوء


----------



## روزي86 (24 فبراير 2012)

سيدي يا سيدي علي الهدوء يا اخ ميدو هههههههههه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 فبراير 2012)

*قارئه الفنجان 
لشعبان عبد الرحيم هههههههههه
*​


----------



## روزي86 (24 فبراير 2012)

هههههههههههههه نعممممممممم دي النسخه الاصلي علي كده


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 فبراير 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههههه نعممممممممم دي النسخه الاصلي علي كده



* طبعا ههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## روزي86 (24 فبراير 2012)

ههههههههههه

ماشي يا سيدي الله يسهلووووووووووووووو


----------



## magedrn (24 فبراير 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> سيدي يا سيدي علي الهدوء يا اخ ميدو هههههههههه


اهو قركم دا هو اللى جايبنا وراء قروا بقى هههههههههههههههه:gun:


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 فبراير 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه
> 
> ماشي يا سيدي الله يسهلووووووووووووووو



* اكفينا يا رب شر النبر والنبارين 
*​


----------



## روزي86 (24 فبراير 2012)

magedrn قال:


> اهو قركم دا هو اللى جايبنا وراء قروا بقى هههههههههههههههه:gun:




هههههههههههههههههه:bud:


----------



## روزي86 (24 فبراير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> * اكفينا يا رب شر النبر والنبارين
> *​




هههههههههههههه:ura1:


----------



## magedrn (24 فبراير 2012)

يا ساتر عليكم مش سايبن حد فى حاله كدا يا روزى هههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (24 فبراير 2012)

ههههههههههههه لا بسيب في حاله ولا محتاله

بس ها

كوووووووووبه كده​


----------



## magedrn (24 فبراير 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههههه لا بسيب في حاله ولا محتاله
> 
> بس ها
> 
> كوووووووووبه كده​


بس بس علشان انا خلاص زهقت منك دى نسيتها يا خالتى كوبة ههههههههههههه
اه وكمان وقتك كدا خلص ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (24 فبراير 2012)

magedrn قال:


> بس بس علشان انا خلاص زهقت منك دى نسيتها يا خالتى كوبة ههههههههههههه
> اه وكمان وقتك كدا خلص ههههههههههههههههه




ههههههههههههههه امممممممم ده كلامي العظيم 

يا ابن بنت بنت بنتي ههههههههه:act23::gun:


----------



## magedrn (24 فبراير 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههههههه امممممممم ده كلامي العظيم
> 
> يا ابن بنت بنت بنتي ههههههههه:act23::gun:


ههههههههههههههههههههههههه طيب يا خالتى اطاطا ههههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (24 فبراير 2012)

magedrn قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه طيب يا خالتى اطاطا ههههههههههههه




ههههههههههههه اطاطا والا بطاطا :act23:


----------



## magedrn (24 فبراير 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههههه اطاطا والا بطاطا :act23:


لا نصة ههههههههههههههههههه :59:


----------



## ^_^mirna (24 فبراير 2012)

[YOUTUBE]xTgdCXO5hY0[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (25 فبراير 2012)

[YOUTUBE]DfPwFYdGt0A[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## oesi no (25 فبراير 2012)

[YOUTUBE]FkoOVpuTdFE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (25 فبراير 2012)

[YOUTUBE]YlSMp8TW-Ms[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## ABOTARBO (28 فبراير 2012)

مش عارف اسم الترنيمة بس بتقول: حبك انت يارب واضح زى شمس يتنهى ليل _ فاديا بزى _ شريط يسوع بالحب اكبر


----------



## ABOTARBO (29 فبراير 2012)

بسمع ترنيمة أبونا مينا والحرامية _ لبولس ملاك 
ههههههه جميلة بجد


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (1 مارس 2012)

*كيلاني - يابن الناس
*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (1 مارس 2012)

*دايما بتخبينى*​


----------



## mero_engel (1 مارس 2012)

الصمت


----------



## Alexander.t (3 مارس 2012)

*بتحكى فى ايه وجاى لقلبى تلوم عليه 
كان يعمل ايه مع حد سابه مسالش فيه 
ماجتش انت ليه ولا مقدرتش تضحى 
اسكت احسن بلاش نصحى 
جرح كنت قفلت عليه وانسانى وروح لحالك 
واقابلنى ان قلبى يوم ندالك 
حاجات كتير جوايا منك علمت مش هنسهالك 
انسانى وروح لحالك واقابلنى ان قلبى يوم ندالك 
حاجات كتير جوايا منك علمت مش هنسهالك 
فكر فيا انا قلبى سهل اضحى بيه 
هتسيبه عادى واما تحتاجله تلاقيه 
واقولك ايه قلبى صعب بجد ينسى 
شاف كتير منك ولسه جاى تكدب تانى عليه 
انسانى وروح لحالك واقابلنى ان قلبى يوم ندالك 
حاجات كتير جوايا منك علمت مش هنسهالك *


----------



## lo siento_mucho (3 مارس 2012)

فين لياليك   رامي جمال


----------



## ^_^mirna (4 مارس 2012)

[YOUTUBE]RDifwAfT-s0[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Alexander.t (4 مارس 2012)

اختاري
 إني خيرتك فاختاري
 ما بين الموت على صدري..
 أو فوق دفاتر أشعاري..
 إختاري الحب.. أو اللاحب
 فجبنٌ ألا تختاري..
 لا توجد منطقةٌ وسطى
 ما بين الجنة والنار..
 إرمي أوراقك كاملةً..
 وسأرضى عن أي قرار..
 قولي. إنفعلي. إنفجري
 لا تقفي مثل المسمار..
 لا يمكن أن أبقى أبداً
 كالقشة تحت الأمطار
 مرهقةٌ أنت.. وخائفةٌ
 وطويلٌ جداً.. مشواري
 غوصي في البحر.. أو ابتعدي
 لا بحرٌ من غير دوار..
 الحب مواجهةٌ كبرى
 إبحارٌ ضد التيار
 صلبٌ.. وعذابٌ.. ودموعٌ
 ورحيلٌ بين الأقمار..
 يقتلني جبنك يا امرأةً
 تتسلى من خلف ستار..
 إني لا أؤمن في حبٍ..
 لا يحمل نزق الثوار..
 لا يكسر كل الأسوار
 لا يضرب مثل الإعصار..
 آهٍ.. لو حبك يبلعني
 يقلعني.. مثل الإعصار..
 إني خيرتك.. فاختاري
 ما بين الموت على صدري
 أو فوق دفاتر أشعاري
 لا توجد منطقةٌ وسطى
 ما بين الجنة والنار.


----------



## Basilius (4 مارس 2012)

خبط الناس في الشقه اللي جمبي 
بقالهم 3 سنين بيوضبوا في الشقه و مش بيخلصوا 
حاجه غُلب والله ههههههههه


----------



## ABOTARBO (4 مارس 2012)

أقدر أقوله يا أبويـــــــــــــــــــا _ منال سمير


----------



## god is lord (4 مارس 2012)

انا مش هخلى الظروف الصعبه تحنينى لزكريا حنا وليديا شديد


----------



## Violet Fragrance (4 مارس 2012)

في شي انكسر - أليسا


----------



## ABOTARBO (4 مارس 2012)

شريط بيحبنى _ لقدس أبونا موسى رشدى


----------



## ^_^mirna (5 مارس 2012)

[YOUTUBE]1Txe-_suGYA[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## ABOTARBO (5 مارس 2012)

بسمع زقزقة العصافير ههههه


----------



## Twin (5 مارس 2012)

*لا يمكن ابداً أستاهل .... فاديا وماهر*​


----------



## مرمر . مارو (7 مارس 2012)

*اغنيه نسيت انساك *​


----------



## Alexander.t (7 مارس 2012)

*لو تعرفــوا بنحبكـــــم ونعزكـــــم كـــده اد ايـــــــــــــه
لا تقـدروا حتـى التـــراب اللــي بنمشيلـكــــم عليــــــــه  
الحـب له احــــوال كتيــــر .. وحبـــكم اقوى بكتيــــــــر  
لأن ده الحـــب الكبـيـر اللــي مـا فيهــش ازاي وليـــــه  
لو تعرفوا ..  

يا زينة الدنيا لينا يا اغلى من الروح والعيــــــــــــــــون          
بنقولكم من قلبنا لو كنـا ورد انتـوا الغصـــــــــــــــــون  
لو كنا ليل انتو الصباح لو كنا طيف انتو الجنــــــــــــاح  
وانتم عوضنا عن اللي راح وعن اللي مش ممكن يكون  
لو تعرفــوا بنحبكـــــم ونعزكـــــم كـــده اد ايـــــــــــــه  
لا تقـدروا حتـى التـــراب اللــي بنمشيلـكــــم عليــــــــه  
الحـب له احــــوال كتيــــر .. وحبـــكم اقوى بكتيــــــــر  
لأن ده الحـــب الكبـيـر اللــي مـا فيهــش ازاي وليـــــه  
لو تعرفوا ..  


انتتم لنا كل الحيـــــاة والدنيــــا والنــاس والوجـــــــود        
يا حـب ما بنــعرف مداه علشــان مالــوش ابداً حـــدود  
ومهما حنقول او نعيــــد حنبقـــى مش بنقول جديــــــد  
ده حبــكـــم مــاعليــه مزيد واضح مايحتجش لشهـــود  
ما توصوناش علــى حبكـــــم لانــه دايمـا في قلبنـــــــا  
واد مــــا بيهمــــكم اكتــــر كمــــــان بيــهـمنـــــــــــــا  
بنحس بيكــم في الغيـــاب وانخطــــي بيكــم عالعــــذاب  
لو قفـــلــوا بيــنــا الـــف باب برضوا الهــوى بيضمنــا  
لو تعرفــوا بنحبكـــــم ونعزكـــــم كـــده اد ايـــــــــــــه  
لا تقـدروا حتـى التـــراب اللــي بنمشيلـكــــم عليــــــــه  
الحـب له احــــوال كتيــــر .. وحبـــكم اقوى بكتيــــــــر  
لأن ده الحـــب الكبـيـر اللــي مـا فيهــش ازاي وليـــــه  
لو تعرفوا ..  


*


----------



## oesi no (7 مارس 2012)

*مبحبش حد يشوف أى دموع فى عينيا 
علشان لا أصعب عليه ولا يزعل عليا 

وأضحك و كأن الضحكة بجد .. مش محتاجة طبطبة من حد
دنا لو من جوايا بنكسر .. مش عايزة فى نظر الناس أتهد

مبحبش أبان مغلوبة .. ضعيفة .. و صورتى فى نظر الناس تتهز
ولا حد يشوفنى يقول مسكينة يا عينى عليها و ملهاش حظ

وأضحك و كأن الضحكة بجد .. مش محتاجة طبطبة من حد
منا لو من جوايا بنكسر .. مش عايزة فى نظر الناس أتهد
أنا لو بنكسر من جوايا .. مش عايزة فى نظر الناس أتهد

مبحبش حد يشوف أى دموع فى عينيا 
علشان لا أصعب عليه ولا يزعل عليا*


----------



## sparrow (7 مارس 2012)

اطلع فيا 
كارول سماحه


----------



## روزي86 (7 مارس 2012)

ترنيمة يا يسوع تعبان


----------



## marcelino (10 مارس 2012)

[YOUTUBE]l4mI5jj4_Fs[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## روزي86 (10 مارس 2012)

بسمع الصمت


----------



## ABOTARBO (10 مارس 2012)

ياللى مت بدالى _ بيتر لايف


----------



## اجمل الذكريات (10 مارس 2012)

اغنيه (( ســـوء معامله لماجد سعيد))


----------



## ABOTARBO (10 مارس 2012)

[YOUTUBE]4_4b9iwd7VU[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (10 مارس 2012)

Breathless - Shayne Ward  :love45:


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (10 مارس 2012)

السواق مشغل شعبي
بس عجبتني جدا اغنيه
مشغلها
عارفك يا صاحبي قليل الاصل من يومك


----------



## Twin (11 مارس 2012)

*أشعر بالأمان*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (11 مارس 2012)

ترنيمة قلبى الخفاق


----------



## ^_^mirna (15 مارس 2012)

[YOUTUBE]MrBZvFe3QS4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## zezza (16 مارس 2012)

*يا رب ليك كل السجود*


----------



## marcelino (20 مارس 2012)

جوة كل قلب خاطى .. فى أمل أسمه يسوع


ابونا موسي​


----------



## marcelino (20 مارس 2012)

ياللى معاك حياتى وانت عالى فى السما​


----------



## Alexander.t (25 مارس 2012)

اطلب ايامي التي ليس لها ايام

 اسالهم برشامه تدخلني في عالم الاحلام

 حتى حبوب النوم قد تعودت مثلي على الصحو فلا تنام

 ممنوعة انتِ

 إن جئتني زائرة فحاولي ان تلبسي العقود والخواتم الغريبه الاحجار

 وحاولي ان تلبسي الغابات والاشجار

 مايفعل المشتاق ياحبيبتي في هذه الزنزانه الفرديه

 وبيننا الابواب والحراس والاوامر العرفيه

 مايفعله المشتاق للحب وللعزف على الانامل العاجيه

 والقلب لا يزال في الاقامه الجبريه


----------



## The Coptic Legend (25 مارس 2012)

بسمع الاخبار!!!!!!​


----------



## مسرة (29 مارس 2012)

*انا لست ارجوك لكي تبقى معي...زياد شحاته*​


----------



## Violet Fragrance (29 مارس 2012)

صوتي و أنا عم حكي حالي ‏‎:-D


----------



## Violet Fragrance (29 مارس 2012)

*على مملكتي السعيدة - وااااااااااائل

*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (29 مارس 2012)

اسمع صراخى


----------



## چاكس (29 مارس 2012)

بسمع ديانا كرازون العمر ماشى


----------



## Violet Fragrance (29 مارس 2012)

*هيدا الغرااااام - باسمة*​


----------



## روزي86 (29 مارس 2012)

ترنيمة رحلة جميلة ويا يسوع


----------



## johna&jesus (29 مارس 2012)

شكله محبنيش ​


----------



## روزي86 (30 مارس 2012)

اشتقنااااااا ليك​


----------



## ^_^mirna (30 مارس 2012)

مصارعه :smile02


----------



## MIKEL MIK (30 مارس 2012)

*شكله بايعها !!​*


----------



## روزي86 (31 مارس 2012)

واحشني يا بابا شنوده


----------



## +febronia+ (31 مارس 2012)

بسمع صوت الهوا الي حوليااا


----------



## MIKEL MIK (1 أبريل 2012)

بسمع صمتي !​


----------



## چاكس (1 أبريل 2012)

*انا بعشق البحر - نجاة *


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (1 أبريل 2012)

بعيد عنك ... ام كلثوم


----------



## چاكس (1 أبريل 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> بعيد عنك ... ام كلثوم



اجمل 
سامحينى مش ظاهر عندى ايقونة التقييم


----------



## ^_^mirna (2 أبريل 2012)

[YOUTUBE]7LLsdEMDIs8[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## روزي86 (2 أبريل 2012)

ولا حاجه

صمت


----------



## ^_^mirna (2 أبريل 2012)

بسمع اخويا بيغنى قولولوه قولولوه قولولوه قولولوه الحقيقه :act23:


----------



## johna&jesus (2 أبريل 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> ولا حاجه
> 
> صمت


حلوة الاغنيه دى 
ابقى  ابعتيهالى :nunu0000:​


----------



## johna&jesus (2 أبريل 2012)

شرين لو لسا باقى ​


----------



## روزي86 (2 أبريل 2012)

johna&jesus قال:


> حلوة الاغنيه دى
> ابقى  ابعتيهالى :nunu0000:​



هههههههه ماشي


----------



## johna&jesus (2 أبريل 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههه ماشي


رايحة فين 
خاليكى منورة


----------



## روزي86 (2 أبريل 2012)

johna&jesus قال:


> رايحة فين
> خاليكى منورة




ميرسي ده نوركم انتم


----------



## johna&jesus (2 أبريل 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> ميرسي ده نوركم انتم


المبة فولتها عالى 
منوره عندنا وعندكم
بسمع يايسوع تعبان 
جامدة​


----------



## روزي86 (2 أبريل 2012)

johna&jesus قال:


> المبة فولتها عالى
> منوره عندنا وعندكم
> بسمع يايسوع تعبان
> جامدة​


هههههههههه اه صح ويارب دايما منوره


----------



## johna&jesus (2 أبريل 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههه اه صح ويارب دايما منوره


الكهرباء انا بنشغلها الصبح بس 
هههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (2 أبريل 2012)

johna&jesus قال:


> الكهرباء انا بنشغلها الصبح بس
> هههههههههه




هههههههههههه:act31:


----------



## johna&jesus (2 أبريل 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههه:act31:


:nunu0000::nunu0000::nunu0000::nunu0000:


----------



## MIKEL MIK (2 أبريل 2012)

*مجرد وقت !!*​


----------



## +febronia+ (3 أبريل 2012)

ولا حاجة


----------



## johna&jesus (3 أبريل 2012)

_انتى اللى قلبى حبهاااااااا_​


----------



## چاكس (3 أبريل 2012)

I remember 
اغنية انجليش


----------



## johna&jesus (3 أبريل 2012)

كل يوم تحت  صليبك​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (3 أبريل 2012)

i will always love you
whitney houston


----------



## +Sameh+ (3 أبريل 2012)

_*ترنيمة نزلين يحرتوا على ضهرك بالكرباج*_​


----------



## ^_^mirna (4 أبريل 2012)

Hero_M.G قال:


> _*ترنيمة نزلين يحرتوا على ضهرك بالكرباج*_​



اسمها ضنايا :shutup22:


----------



## ^_^mirna (4 أبريل 2012)

[YOUTUBE]yOcnhMX0oag[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## oesi no (4 أبريل 2012)

زى العسل صباح


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (4 أبريل 2012)

امل حياتى 
ام كلثوم


----------



## روزي86 (5 أبريل 2012)

مش قادر ابعد عنك

ساموزين


----------



## چاكس (5 أبريل 2012)

متعقد - محمد حماقى


----------



## +Sameh+ (5 أبريل 2012)

^_^mirna قال:


> اسمها ضنايا :shutup22:


اهاااا
جمايلك كتــــرت​


----------



## +Sameh+ (5 أبريل 2012)

*ترنيمة دا ربنا موجود دا تعليمك لينا
عالم آلامه كتير صليلنا ياراعينا
*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (5 أبريل 2012)

*الف ليلة و ليلة 
ام كلثوم *


----------



## bob (5 أبريل 2012)

*تاملات البابا شنودة بالموسيقي
*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (6 أبريل 2012)

*عد حبايبك -- صابر الرباعي​*


----------



## روزي86 (6 أبريل 2012)

ولا حاجه


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (6 أبريل 2012)

*براجع الحان اسبوع الالام *​


----------



## روزي86 (6 أبريل 2012)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *براجع الحان اسبوع الالام *​




طيب نزليها بقي الله عايزه اعمل زيك هههههههه

كل سنة وانتي طيبة يا حبي


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (6 أبريل 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> طيب نزليها بقي الله عايزه اعمل زيك هههههههه
> 
> كل سنة وانتي طيبة يا حبي


*هههههههههه موجووووودة يا حبيبتى 
خدى يا حبي
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=82556*​


----------



## روزي86 (6 أبريل 2012)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *هههههههههه موجووووودة يا حبيبتى
> خدى يا حبي
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=82556*​




تسلميلي يا حبيبتي

جاري التحميل


----------



## oesi no (6 أبريل 2012)

كل اللى بينا هيعيش ما بينا  ولا عمره هيفرق فى يوم البعد بينا
ولو بعدنا وطال بعادنا الحب قادر وحده يجمع تانى بينا


----------



## ^_^mirna (6 أبريل 2012)

[YOUTUBE]yzJuOOk3mAM[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (6 أبريل 2012)

ترنيمة بعته 
كورال افا بافلى


----------



## چاكس (7 أبريل 2012)

*فرشت رمل البحر - كاظم الساهر*


----------



## Alexander.t (7 أبريل 2012)

*كله بينفسن*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (7 أبريل 2012)

ترنيمه في رحله الحياه​


----------



## Alexander.t (8 أبريل 2012)

*مش همنعك *


----------



## MIKEL MIK (8 أبريل 2012)

*لحن أثفيتي انسطاسيس*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (9 أبريل 2012)

كامل الاجيال 
فيروز


----------



## Alexander.t (9 أبريل 2012)

لو عشت بعدي وبعد بعدي وجيت حبيت
ابقي افتكرني واحكي عني مهما كنت نسيت
خليني ذكرى جميله عندك واوعي تنسي زمان

ماتقولش حبي وقت عدي ويوم خلاص عشناه
قول ان حبي حب غالي بس هي حياه
وابقي افتكرني بكلمه حلوه تنسي قلبي الاآآآآه

خلي الفراق اجمل فراق ف دنية العاشقين
وان حد سألك عني قوله كنا اوفى اتنين
قول كان حبيبي وكان حياتي وعشره ليها سنين

مش كل حلم نشوفه سهل هنبقي حققناه
دا ساعات يبقي السهل صعب لما نتمناه

والدنيا عمر ماحد جالها وعشها من غير آآآآه

اوقات بنتجرح وبنجرح واحنا مش حاسين
وان حد فينا حب يفرح فرحه يبقي حزين
* ايام وبتعشنا وفاكرين اننا عايشين*

خلي الفراق اجمل فراق ف دنيا العاشقين
وان حد سألك عني قوله كنا اوفي اتنين


----------



## چاكس (9 أبريل 2012)

*سألت نفسى كتير*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (9 أبريل 2012)

ألحان اسبوع الالام​


----------



## +febronia+ (9 أبريل 2012)

ترنيمة صرخة الم ..


----------



## marcelino (9 أبريل 2012)

ما احلى ان نجتمع معا​


----------



## چاكس (10 أبريل 2012)

*شيرين
مسئولة منك*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (10 أبريل 2012)

علق على خشبة
فيروز


----------



## Twin (11 أبريل 2012)

*وعظة البابا ,,, ربنا موجود*
*وعظة مكللة بالدموع*​


----------



## marcelino (12 أبريل 2012)

يسوع بيدور عليا ​


----------



## ohannes (12 أبريل 2012)

بوب مارلي​


----------



## mero_engel (12 أبريل 2012)

يا هموم سنيني


----------



## Rosetta (12 أبريل 2012)

اللي ما بيسمعها بيروح نص عمره 
 وأعذر من أنذر :closedeye

 [YOUTUBE]gwdIyg1oSXU&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Bent el Massih (12 أبريل 2012)

*فى طريق الجلجثة​*[YOUTUBE]GuEfaSL7SbE[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## marcelino (13 أبريل 2012)

يسوع بيدور عليا ​


----------



## mero_engel (13 أبريل 2012)

يدك المثقوبه زياد شحاته


----------



## johna&jesus (13 أبريل 2012)

فين ايديك يا حنان​


----------



## +Sameh+ (14 أبريل 2012)

*بغفر يا ربى*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (14 أبريل 2012)

_*أدى سنة من السنين*_​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (14 أبريل 2012)

هذه ليلتي - أنغام


----------



## مسرة (14 أبريل 2012)

*اخرستوس انستي- المسيح قام*


----------



## johna&jesus (14 أبريل 2012)

صرخة عاطفتى بشرى عجبان​


----------



## چاكس (14 أبريل 2012)

[YOUTUBE]alk_PmXLtDE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## +Sameh+ (14 أبريل 2012)

*ربى اجذبـــنى*​


----------



## johna&jesus (14 أبريل 2012)

انا عايزك  مش عاوز منك 
هايدى منتصر​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (15 أبريل 2012)

*ألبوم منير الجديد​*


----------



## johna&jesus (15 أبريل 2012)

شرين  
الجديد
​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (15 أبريل 2012)

*أطمن عليا !!​*


----------



## Samir poet (15 أبريل 2012)

مصطفى قمر 
اغنية سكة العاشقين


----------



## ^_^mirna (16 أبريل 2012)

[YOUTUBE]7_76jqxTC9g[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## ++ كاترين ++ (16 أبريل 2012)

*كناااا اتفقنا ,,, مروان خوري*​


----------



## روزي86 (16 أبريل 2012)

اغنية هندي


----------



## marcelino (16 أبريل 2012)

موسيقى​


----------



## روزي86 (16 أبريل 2012)

ترنيمة الي متي يارب تنساني


----------



## marcelino (16 أبريل 2012)

[YOUTUBE]QaZ08gl7oFo[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## emad62 (16 أبريل 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2r9a3dzBreI&feature=related


----------



## johna&jesus (16 أبريل 2012)

صمت  هههههههه


----------



## zezza (16 أبريل 2012)

*O Be Careful Little Eyes
:t23::t23:*


----------



## ++ كاترين ++ (16 أبريل 2012)

*شو بحب... مريام فارس*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (16 أبريل 2012)

*هــــــــــدوء ولا حاجة*​


----------



## چاكس (16 أبريل 2012)

:yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:

هيفا وهبى - بابا فين


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (16 أبريل 2012)

ألف ليلة و ليلة
ام كلثوم


----------



## +Sameh+ (16 أبريل 2012)

_*عظة اصطلح مع الله" لقداسة البابا شنودة"*_​


----------



## johna&jesus (16 أبريل 2012)

صـــــمت ​


----------



## mero_engel (16 أبريل 2012)

وايه تاني


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (17 أبريل 2012)

*كوكتيل حليم و ام كلثوم 
حاليا لسة فاكر *​


----------



## johna&jesus (17 أبريل 2012)

_انا اناء اسود كاسر عليل
_​


----------



## marcelino (17 أبريل 2012)

[YOUTUBE]QaZ08gl7oFo&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## johna&jesus (17 أبريل 2012)

يا صاحب الحنان​


----------



## ^_^mirna (17 أبريل 2012)

لا تتركنى اشرد


----------



## johna&jesus (17 أبريل 2012)

مسكتلوش ​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (17 أبريل 2012)

*سلف ودين *


----------



## marcelino (17 أبريل 2012)

عظه الضمير لقداسه البابا​


----------



## johna&jesus (17 أبريل 2012)

انا مسواش من غيرك حاجة​


----------



## ^_^mirna (17 أبريل 2012)

ترنيمة ساعات بضحك


----------



## mero_engel (18 أبريل 2012)

ترنيمه لو حسيت بالضيق


----------



## johna&jesus (18 أبريل 2012)

*يايسوع تعبان
*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (18 أبريل 2012)

*أخر مقابله​*


----------



## johna&jesus (18 أبريل 2012)

*الحب الابدى 
هايدى منتصر 

*​


----------



## روزي86 (18 أبريل 2012)

ولا حاجه


----------



## johna&jesus (18 أبريل 2012)

_*مبتنساش
*_​


----------



## روزي86 (18 أبريل 2012)

لو قالولك

هاني شاكر


----------



## johna&jesus (18 أبريل 2012)

*لما اكون  تعباااااااااان
*​


----------



## Alexander.t (18 أبريل 2012)

*مشيت وياك طريقى وكنت حالف اكملة*
* ماجاش على بالى خالص اللى كنت بتعملة*
* صغرت فى عينى اكتر من اللى كنت اتخيلة *
* فهمت ان اللى بينا دة كان غلط من اولة *

* انا فوقت متأخر لقيتك هادد اللى بنية *
* ويارتنى كنت اقدر اسامح بس هاعمل اية *
* خلتنى مستخسر اعيشلك حتى لو ليومين *

* انا كنت مستنى تشيلنى جو حضـــن عنيك *
* وطلعت بتخونى ولسة عايزنى ابقــى عليك*
* دى الغلطة مش منى ومحدش عارف الخير فين*

* معاك غمضت عينى وكنت ماشى بنيتى *
* لية استخسرت فيا اشوف فى حضنك فرحتى * 
* ياريت ترتاح وتـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــهدى* 
* علشان خلاص من ناحـــــــــــــــــــــيتى 


---
بجد اللى كتب الاغنيه دى فنان ( رامى جمال )
* * هاعيش بعدك واكمل ايوة هامشى فى سكتى *


----------



## johna&jesus (18 أبريل 2012)

*يارب انا بجيلك*
*هايدى*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (19 أبريل 2012)

لا تتركنى اشرد


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (19 أبريل 2012)

*مديح القيامة *​


----------



## ABOTARBO (19 أبريل 2012)

ترنيمة يارب تعال لفريق الوعد

ومعاهم ترنيمة الهى يسوع لبيتر لايف


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (19 أبريل 2012)

ايظن 
نجاة


----------



## Alexander.t (19 أبريل 2012)

كان نفسى اعيش طفوله من صغر سنى باشتغل

بتنطط من شغله لشغله لحد سن الفحوله

ما انا اصل عيلتى اتشتت بدرى ومش بيدى

عيشت فيلم دراما طويل خدت فيه دور البطوله

بقيت راجل البيت عمرى 12 سنه

يارب قدرنى اورى امى  الهنا

شغلى فى طفولتى نشفلى عضمى تمام

تشهد نوادى الفيديو وسوق القلعه و الحمام

سوق الجمعه اللى اتعلمت منه ياما

دروس فادتنى وهتفيدنى لحد يوم القيامه

الدنيا صراع فى صراع كلو بياكل فى كلو

ومعنى الطيبه ضاع اشكى لمين واقوللوا

الدنيا مالها قلبت غابه الارنب فيها ملهوش مكان و الغلبه بس للديابه

لو سلمت دماغك للفكره هتعيش كابه
اقولك على يخلى الفكره تمر مرور سحابه
اسمع.. دوام الحال من المحال صدقنى بكره الشمس تطلع مهما ليلك طال

مهما مراكبك عطلت وقفت ماتكتئبش سيبها على الله وصدقنى بكره تمشى
طرقت بابك يالله
طرقت بابك يا الله
رزقوا اتقطع او رزقها ودعت ناس من كل قلبك كنت بتحبها
فى دور مسير من بيدك ولا بيدها كل اللى فى ايدك تسعى وتدعى ربك فكها
هو الوحيد اللى فى ايديه مفتاحها وحلها مش ممكن ابدا هيضيع جهدك او جهدها
ولو حسيتها قفلت و همومك كترت عليك 
ماتقولش ربي غضبان يمكن من حبه فيك 
 قفلها جامد عاوزك تفتكره اصلك نسيت 
لو مش بيحبك كان سابك ماكان خلاك صحيت 
عاوزك ترجعله أصلك وحشته و تقول يارب 

ربك عظيم مجيب كريم مابيرفضش الطلب 
بس أنت روحله خطوه هايجيلك خطوتين 

خلق مفهوم الرحمه و أسمه رحمن رحيم 
كله بيعدي العمري بيجري أسرع من النسيم 
سلمله أمرك و اتوكل و أرضي هاتدوق نعيم
طرقت بابك يا الله
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 أبريل 2012)

مش بسمع 
واي حد مشغل اي حاجه يوطي
منمتش من امبارح


----------



## bob (19 أبريل 2012)

*كالعاده تاملات البابا بالموسيقي
*


----------



## +Sameh+ (19 أبريل 2012)

_*يا طبيبى هات دوايا*_​


----------



## ^_^mirna (19 أبريل 2012)

لا تتركنى اشرد


----------



## Alexander.t (19 أبريل 2012)

*                 Ahmed Mekky & Ahmed Sa'd - Mante'ty / أحمد مكي و أحمد سعد - منطقتي *


----------



## ^_^mirna (19 أبريل 2012)

لا تتركنى اشرد


----------



## +Sameh+ (19 أبريل 2012)

*دمعك لما يسيل*​


----------



## Alexander.t (19 أبريل 2012)

*هتفرق ايه*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 أبريل 2012)

*هدوس ع قلبي ​*


----------



## Samir poet (20 أبريل 2012)

*بسمع اجمل مديح للبابا كيرلس نفسى ارفعو مش عارف ازاى ارفعو*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (20 أبريل 2012)

عاشق سارح فى الملكوت


----------



## +Sameh+ (20 أبريل 2012)

*انا مستهلش يا رب طيبتك*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 أبريل 2012)

*مات الكلام​*


----------



## +Sameh+ (20 أبريل 2012)

*غريبا عِشتُ فى الدنيــا** من قصائد البابا*​


----------



## mero_engel (20 أبريل 2012)

الرجاء للبابا شنوده


----------



## +febronia+ (20 أبريل 2012)

مش بسمع حاكة


----------



## Alexander.t (20 أبريل 2012)

*Ahmed Mekky - El Hassah El Sab'a*


----------



## چاكس (21 أبريل 2012)

*رسمى فهمى نظمى*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (21 أبريل 2012)

*ليا نظره​*


----------



## +febronia+ (21 أبريل 2012)

هعيش واموت - محمد خيرى


----------



## MIKEL MIK (21 أبريل 2012)

رامي صبري --- مش أنا​


----------



## ميرنا (21 أبريل 2012)

فى فجر يوم الاحد


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (21 أبريل 2012)

*اعصابه تلاجة*​


----------



## چاكس (21 أبريل 2012)

بحبك انت اخر حاجة - حماده هلال


----------



## روزي86 (21 أبريل 2012)

ام كلثوم


----------



## +Sameh+ (21 أبريل 2012)

*اتى اليك يايسوعى*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (21 أبريل 2012)

*أكدب عليك --- ورده​*


----------



## روزي86 (21 أبريل 2012)

لسه بردو ام كلثوم


----------



## +Sameh+ (21 أبريل 2012)

*احبك يارب فى خلوتى*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (21 أبريل 2012)

*انا مستهلش يا رب طيبتك*​


----------



## marcelino (22 أبريل 2012)

انا مش كداب .. رامى جمال​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (22 أبريل 2012)

*جرحي القديم --- منير​*


----------



## +Sameh+ (22 أبريل 2012)

_*انى لرافع عيناى الى السماء*_​


----------



## +febronia+ (22 أبريل 2012)

جتلك .. رامى جمال


----------



## +Sameh+ (22 أبريل 2012)

_*موســيقى *_​


----------



## marcelino (22 أبريل 2012)

حصل خير .. متنساش ... رامى جمال​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (22 أبريل 2012)

*انا والنجوم وهواااااااك *​


----------



## چاكس (23 أبريل 2012)

[YOUTUBE]oxIpXfFxC1w&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Coptic Legend (23 أبريل 2012)

لاشىء


----------



## +Sameh+ (23 أبريل 2012)

_*ولا حاجة*_​


----------



## tasoni queena (23 أبريل 2012)

بسمع صمتى


----------



## oesi no (23 أبريل 2012)

بسمع صوت الحياة


----------



## Samir poet (23 أبريل 2012)

*ينفع اقول انى باكول مش بسمع شى غير الاكل
اللى فى بوقى وعصافير بتسوس
*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (23 أبريل 2012)

_*ترنيمة ايوه تعبت *_​


----------



## +Sameh+ (23 أبريل 2012)

*سلمت ليك كل ما ليا*​


----------



## mero_engel (23 أبريل 2012)

ترنيمه حبيتنا


----------



## ABOTARBO (24 أبريل 2012)

يارب تعال _ فريق الوعد


----------



## MIKEL MIK (24 أبريل 2012)

*قلبك يا حول الله​*


----------



## +Sameh+ (24 أبريل 2012)

*نقشتنى على كفك *​


----------



## +Sameh+ (24 أبريل 2012)

*قصيدة من تكون "البابا شنوده"*​


----------



## marcelino (24 أبريل 2012)

حصل خير .. رامى جمال​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (24 أبريل 2012)

*you & I *
​


----------



## mero_engel (25 أبريل 2012)

ترنيمه عرفني ذاتك


----------



## +Sameh+ (25 أبريل 2012)

*مــــــوسيقى*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (25 أبريل 2012)

الهى يسوع _ بيتر لايف


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (25 أبريل 2012)

*أمل حياتى
ام كلثوم *​


----------



## Son Ava Karas (25 أبريل 2012)

السلام لكي يا مريم 
كورال الثلاثة قديسين


----------



## +Sameh+ (25 أبريل 2012)

*يا إلهى اعمق الحب هواك*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 أبريل 2012)

*حيرت قلبي معاك --- أم كلثوم​*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (25 أبريل 2012)

القريب منك بعيد 
نجاة


----------



## +Nevena+ (25 أبريل 2012)

بسمع نفسي ههههه


----------



## mero_engel (25 أبريل 2012)

يارب كتر خيرك


----------



## bob (25 أبريل 2012)

*بسمع موسيقي حزينة شوية و هعيط :new6:
*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (26 أبريل 2012)

*غيب عن عنيه​*


----------



## marmora jesus (26 أبريل 2012)

MIKEL MIK قال:


> *غيب عن عنيه​*




انت مش كنت غمضتها يا انت ؟​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (26 أبريل 2012)

ابكى 
الكينج محمد منير


----------



## tasoni queena (26 أبريل 2012)

سامعة زن فى دماغى صداااع


----------



## oesi no (26 أبريل 2012)

سامع دبور بيزن على خراب عشه


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (26 أبريل 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> سامعة زن فى دماغى صداااع





oesi no قال:


> سامع دبور بيزن على خراب عشه



فاهمين السمع غلط انتم :t9:


----------



## tasoni queena (26 أبريل 2012)

> فاهمين السمع غلط انتم :t9:



الصداع مش مسمعنى حاجة


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (26 أبريل 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> الصداع مش مسمعنى حاجة



سلامتك يا قمراية ... طيب جربى باى الكوفان او اكسترا بنادول ... و باذن ربنا تكونى كويسة


----------



## oesi no (26 أبريل 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> فاهمين السمع غلط انتم :t9:


لا مين قال كده 
انتى اللى فهماه غلط
الصوت بيبقى طالع من جوه مش من برة


----------



## +febronia+ (26 أبريل 2012)

*"نسيت انساك" مش عارف لمين
*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (26 أبريل 2012)

+febronia+ قال:


> *"نسيت انساك" مش عارف لمين
> *



فضل شاكر


----------



## tasoni queena (26 أبريل 2012)

> سلامتك يا قمراية ... طيب جربى باى الكوفان او اكسترا بنادول ... و باذن ربنا تكونى كويسة



الله يخليكى يا قمر

مبحبش ابلبع


----------



## +febronia+ (26 أبريل 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> فضل شاكر



تصدقي اة يااااا دا اناا دماغي باظت خالص 
الامتحانات قربت بقي معلش


----------



## The Coptic Legend (26 أبريل 2012)

بسمع نفسى​


----------



## +Sameh+ (26 أبريل 2012)

*اتى اليك يا يسوعى*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (27 أبريل 2012)

*جري ايه يا عيني ---- تامر حسني​*


----------



## +Sameh+ (27 أبريل 2012)

_*منك حياتى و عمرى*_​


----------



## mero_engel (27 أبريل 2012)

يا كنيسه هللي باللغه العراقيه


----------



## +Sameh+ (27 أبريل 2012)

*عظة تأمل الضيقات والتجارب..للبابا شنوده*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (28 أبريل 2012)

هاحبيبى
كاظم


----------



## MIKEL MIK (28 أبريل 2012)

*دايما في سيرتك ---- مجدي سعد


دايما فى سيرتك معرفش ليه خالتنى افكر بس فيك

وان غبت عنى قلبى بشوقه ولهفته يسأل عليك

صدقنى حبك غيرلى عمرى ودنيتى انا روح فيك

دايما فى سيرتك معرفش ليه خالتنى افكر بس فيك

وان غبت عنى قلبى بشوقه ولهفته يسأل عليك

صدقنى حبك غيرلى عمرى ودنيتى انا روح فيك

انا ليه بسأل عليك لما بتغيب عليا

مشتاق يا حبيبى ليك وانت كل اللى ليا

ارجعلى انا روحى فيك ماتهونش فى يوم عليا

هفضل بحبك ولحد اخر يوم فى عمرى هعيشه ليك

ما انت حبيبى وكل يوم بيفوت عليا بموت عليك

ارجع عشانى دا انا كل حاجه حبيبى فيا بتناديك

وانا ليه بسأل عليك لما بتغيب عليا

مشتاق يا حبيبى ليك وانت كل اللى ليا

ارجعلى انا روحى فيك ماتهونش فى يوم عليا




[YOUTUBE]vXITmSLFoiI&feature
[/YOUTUBE]​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (28 أبريل 2012)

بسمع كوكتيل الترانيم اللى بحبها


----------



## +Sameh+ (28 أبريل 2012)

*فى كل يوم دايما يا بابا بتتأمل*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (29 أبريل 2012)

*قلبى و روحى و عمرى*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (29 أبريل 2012)

*قصيدة "من تكون" ..البابا شنوده*​


----------



## marcelino (29 أبريل 2012)

حصل خير .. رامى جمال​


----------



## marcelino (29 أبريل 2012)

تحفه التحف


[YOUTUBE]QaZ08gl7oFo[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## oesi no (30 أبريل 2012)

بالحب وحده انت غالى عليا    ام كلثوم


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (30 أبريل 2012)

حلت محشى!


----------



## oesi no (30 أبريل 2012)

صعبان عليا جفاك بعد اللى شوفته فى حبك (هجرتك  ام كلثوم )


----------



## روزي86 (30 أبريل 2012)

ونندم علي العشره الغالية ههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (30 أبريل 2012)

> حلت محشى!



ودى سمعتيها ازاى دى يا بت ؟

اوعى تطلع اغنية هههههههههههه


----------



## zezza (30 أبريل 2012)

*ترنيمة امسك فى ايدي وخدني من ضعفي التقيل*


----------



## oesi no (30 أبريل 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> ودى سمعتيها ازاى دى يا بت ؟
> 
> اوعى تطلع اغنية هههههههههههه


دى اغنيه جديدة لاحمد مكى


----------



## tasoni queena (30 أبريل 2012)

> دى اغنيه جديدة لاحمد مكى



طب هجيبها اسمعها


----------



## ABOTARBO (30 أبريل 2012)

ترنيمة خبزتى فى ايدك _ لابونا داود لمعى


----------



## روزي86 (30 أبريل 2012)

ولا حاااااااااجه


----------



## ميرنا (30 أبريل 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> ودى سمعتيها ازاى دى يا بت ؟
> 
> اوعى تطلع اغنية هههههههههههه


زمان كانت بتتاكل دلوقتى سمع وبس 
بزمة مش جيل هابط قال حلة محشى


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (30 أبريل 2012)

انا عندى حنين
فيروز


----------



## +Sameh+ (30 أبريل 2012)

* نقشتنى على كفك*​


----------



## tasoni queena (1 مايو 2012)

> زمان كانت بتتاكل دلوقتى سمع وبس
> بزمة مش جيل هابط قال حلة محشى



كنت سامعة اخويا عمال يغنيها 

وجيت هنا لقيتها ايه الانتشار ده ههههههههههه


----------



## +Sameh+ (1 مايو 2012)

*زهـــور جمـــيلة فى البستـــان*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (1 مايو 2012)

*ارفع عيونك للسما*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (1 مايو 2012)

انا بعشق الغنا قدام عينيك


----------



## Twin (1 مايو 2012)

*ابن بلد ... فؤاد*​


----------



## روزي86 (1 مايو 2012)

الصمت احلي


----------



## Twin (1 مايو 2012)

*واه مرة وعدت وخلاص ... دياب*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (1 مايو 2012)

*خبيني​*


----------



## zezza (2 مايو 2012)

*انت مش للذكريات *


----------



## oesi no (2 مايو 2012)

نجاة الصغيرة


----------



## MIKEL MIK (2 مايو 2012)

*أيام زمان -------- مكي



كان قلبي طيب ابيض ناعم م غير خدوش 
اتحول غامق متجرح غريب وماعرفهوش
ببص ف المرايه مافهمتش ايه الحكايه 
انسان بوش ومتشوه لابس ماسك وبشوش
نفسي ارجع اعيش يوم واحد من ايام زمان
ايام ما كان الواحد دايما حاسس باﻻمان
بنعيش اليوم بيومه مش فاھمين غدر الزمان
صفحة اعمالنا لسه بيضة احباب الرحمن
لسه ما فھمتش معنى الخبث .. معنى الخيانة
لسه ما فھمتش ان فيه ناس سوسة وجبانة
ناس تطعن فيك من ضھرك وفى وشك تديك ابتسامة
تطعن فيك من ضھرك وفى وشك تديك ابتسامة
حتى الفلوس كانت بالنسبالي شوية ورق
عشان خاطر الفلوس انسان قتل انسان سرق
الناس بقة على الفلوس مسعورة وفى سبأ
اللى سبأ كال النبأ مثل صدق صدق
نفسي ارجع انام على سريري بتاع زمان
اول ما كنت احط راسي ع المخدة انام
مش شايل ھم .. شايف كارتون حاسس سﻼم
دلوقتى النوم بيھرب من التفكير من اﻵﻻم
كان قلبي طيب ابيض ناعم م غير خدوش
اتحول غامق متجرح غريب وماعرفھوش
ببص ف المرايه مافھمتش ايه الحكايه
انسان بوش ومتشوه ﻻبس ماسك البشوش
كل اما بكبر حجم ذنوبي بيكبر
واقول مش ھذنب واذنب اكتر واكتر
كل اما بكبر جزء من وش الدنيا المتشوه يظھر
واعدائي بتكتر
وبتفضل اعدائك تكتر طول ما انت بتكبر
اقرب ناس اليك ھما اشرس اعدائك دي افجر
وشي زادت خطوطه كشر .. وقلبي اتحجر
بطلت احس زي اﻻول بقى صعب اتاثر
بطلت انى اضحك من قلبي بطلت اعرف اكركر
قيمة معنى الصراحة راحة ما تتحسبش
الناس كل اما بتكبر فوق وشوشھا بتلبس وش
عشان الدنيا تمشي كله بينافق ويغش
لو تكره حد وھيفيدك كرھك ليه ما تبينش
وانا اصغير لو كنت احب حد احضن وابوس
ولو كاره لحد وشي بيبدأ فى العبوس
فكره ان اللى جوه غير بره مش فى القاموس
كل اللى باين ع المسرح ھو اللى فى الكالوس
لسه فاكر لذة اول مرة فى كل حاجة
طول ما انت بتكبر لذتك بتتقتل اعادة
وبتفضل تتقتل وبتتحول من رغبة لعادة
حﻼوة طعم اﻻكتشاف تقلب لقھوة سادة
كان قلبي طيب ابيض ناعم م غير خدوش
اتحول غامق متجرح غريب وماعرفھوش
ببص ف المرايه مافھمتش ايه الحكايه
انسان بوش ومتشوه ﻻبس ماسك البشوش
ايام زمان
نفسي ارجع اعيش يوم واحد من ايام زمان​*


----------



## +Sameh+ (3 مايو 2012)

*ترنيمة ارفع عيونك*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (4 مايو 2012)

*غريبا عشت فى الدنيا*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (4 مايو 2012)

أيظن
ابداع نجاة و نزار


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 مايو 2012)

*يا مصر هانت وبانت 
*​


----------



## oesi no (4 مايو 2012)

من غير ليه عبد الوهاب


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (6 مايو 2012)

[YOUTUBE]BPUuZdvb6ZQ[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (6 مايو 2012)

[YOUTUBE]GNI5XSH-0rE[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 مايو 2012)

*ترنيمه مخلوق من تراب *
​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (7 مايو 2012)

[YOUTUBE]T6yF3hziuEM[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Samir poet (7 مايو 2012)

*بسمع صوت انابيب فى الشارع عندنا على الصبح مع شوية عصافير
*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (8 مايو 2012)

*قلبى الخفاق*​


----------



## zezza (8 مايو 2012)

*الهنا عظيم الهنا امين *


----------



## Samir poet (8 مايو 2012)

بسمع هانى شاكر 
الحلم الجميل والبيت الصغير


----------



## +Sameh+ (9 مايو 2012)

_*لما قابلنى ربى*_​


----------



## joeseph.jesus (10 مايو 2012)

lady in red


----------



## MIKEL MIK (10 مايو 2012)

*هذه ليلتي​*


----------



## +Sameh+ (10 مايو 2012)

_*انى لرافع عيناى الى السماء*_​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (10 مايو 2012)

i will always love you
whitney houston


----------



## treaz (10 مايو 2012)

بسمع ترنيمه بحبهاااااااااااااااااااا جدا اسشمها انت محبوب جدا جدا فى المسيح


----------



## MIKEL MIK (11 مايو 2012)

*ولا ليله ولا يوم*


----------



## +Sameh+ (11 مايو 2012)

_*ســــود يا يســوع فى حيـــاتى *_​


----------



## johna&jesus (11 مايو 2012)

*علا غريب براهن عليك*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (11 مايو 2012)

*بايننا ​*


----------



## marcelino (11 مايو 2012)

موسيقى حزينه​


----------



## ^_^mirna (13 مايو 2012)

فيلم 2012


----------



## johna&jesus (13 مايو 2012)

*منطقتى احمد سعد
واحمد مكى 
*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (13 مايو 2012)

_*قصيدة من تكون*_​


----------



## joeseph.jesus (13 مايو 2012)

انجيل يوحنا


----------



## marcelino (13 مايو 2012)

[YOUTUBE]UslPfyRAg_U[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## چاكس (13 مايو 2012)

فلة الجزائرية
تشكرات افندم


----------



## ميرنا (13 مايو 2012)

بسمع الصمت


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (13 مايو 2012)

set fire to the rain 
و عاملة دوشة كبيرة انا و هى


----------



## +Sameh+ (14 مايو 2012)

*تأمل للبابا*​


----------



## marcelino (15 مايو 2012)

مكى .. قطر الحياة​


----------



## johna&jesus (15 مايو 2012)

*صمــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــت  
*​


----------



## mero_engel (15 مايو 2012)

وايه تاني


----------



## چاكس (15 مايو 2012)

شئ من بعيد


----------



## +febronia+ (15 مايو 2012)

مش بتسمعي حاكة نااو ..


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (15 مايو 2012)

Evanescence - Good Enough​


----------



## tasoni queena (15 مايو 2012)

على عينى - محمد فؤاد


----------



## ^_^mirna (16 مايو 2012)

[YOUTUBE]2bIGXLUjFSQ[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## +Sameh+ (16 مايو 2012)

_*إغلق الباب وحاجج فى دجى الليل يسوعا*_​


----------



## چاكس (16 مايو 2012)

يا سلام - ايهاب توفيق


----------



## marcelino (16 مايو 2012)

[YOUTUBE]rVYN22Lngjo[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## johna&jesus (16 مايو 2012)

^_^mirna قال:


> [YOUTUBE]2bIGXLUjFSQ[/YOUTUBE]​


نفس الاغنيه


----------



## treaz (17 مايو 2012)

بسمع محمد منير قلبى ميشبهمنيش


----------



## marmora jesus (18 مايو 2012)

ضرب النار اللي في الشارع


----------



## MIKEL MIK (18 مايو 2012)

*أمرك وأمري --- هاني شاكر​*


----------



## johna&jesus (18 مايو 2012)

marmora jesus قال:


> ضرب النار اللي في الشارع


*طيب  اطلعى ااقفى فالبلاكونة يمكن تاخدى واحدة كدا تظبطيك

*​


----------



## marmora jesus (18 مايو 2012)

johna&jesus قال:


> *طيب  اطلعى ااقفى فالبلاكونة يمكن تاخدى واحدة كدا تظبطيك
> 
> *​



اهون عليك يا جون ده انا مرمر


----------



## johna&jesus (18 مايو 2012)

marmora jesus قال:


> اهون عليك يا جون ده انا مرمر


*غااليه بتثبتنى  اه تهونى :t33::t33::t33:
بسمع  ابونا داود لمعى 
ابسط يدك الان
*​


----------



## mero_engel (18 مايو 2012)

لمسلسل


----------



## marmora jesus (18 مايو 2012)

johna&jesus قال:


> *غااليه بتثبتنى  اه تهونى :t33::t33::t33:
> بسمع  ابونا داود لمعى
> ابسط يدك الان
> *​



اخص عليك وحش


----------



## johna&jesus (18 مايو 2012)

marmora jesus قال:


> اخص عليك وحش


*تؤتؤ  جوناااااااااااااااااا:t32::t32::t32:
*​


----------



## marmora jesus (18 مايو 2012)

johna&jesus قال:


> *تؤتؤ  جوناااااااااااااااااا:t32::t32::t32:
> *​



لا وحش وهعورك


----------



## johna&jesus (18 مايو 2012)

marmora jesus قال:


> لا وحش وهعورك


*هههه كدابه  مهنش عليكى  دانا جونا
اشتقنا ليك هايدى منتصر  
*​


----------



## marmora jesus (18 مايو 2012)

johna&jesus قال:


> *هههه كدابه  مهنش عليكى  دانا جونا
> اشتقنا ليك هايدى منتصر
> *​



بتثبتني يا واد


----------



## johna&jesus (18 مايو 2012)

marmora jesus قال:


> بتثبتني يا واد


_ليه انتى كنبه  
مين قال انه سابنا 
_​


----------



## marmora jesus (18 مايو 2012)

johna&jesus قال:


> _ليه انتى كنبه
> مين قال انه سابنا
> _​



لا انت عارف غلاوتك وبتمسكني من ايدي اللي بتوجعني


----------



## johna&jesus (18 مايو 2012)

marmora jesus قال:


> لا انت عارف غلاوتك وبتمسكني من ايدي اللي بتوجعني


امى قالتلى الصوبع اللى يوجعك اقطعه  مش  انا علمتيك كدا 
متخليش حد يمسكيك من ايديكى  عيب 
لسه بيصلى عشنا 
ساتر & سارة معروف


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 مايو 2012)

شعائر صلاه الفجر


----------



## ^_^mirna (18 مايو 2012)

بسمع نفسى :a4:


----------



## johna&jesus (18 مايو 2012)

_*وياريت سنينى يرجعووووووووووووو*_​


----------



## marmora jesus (18 مايو 2012)

johna&jesus قال:


> امى قالتلى الصوبع اللى يوجعك اقطعه  مش  انا علمتيك كدا
> متخليش حد يمسكيك من ايديكى  عيب
> لسه بيصلى عشنا
> ساتر & سارة معروف



يخربيت لماضتك


----------



## johna&jesus (18 مايو 2012)

marmora jesus قال:


> يخربيت لماضتك


*الله يخليكى  
يا يسوع تعبان 
*​


----------



## treaz (18 مايو 2012)

امال ماهر من السنه للسنه


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (18 مايو 2012)

*موسيقي هادية*​


----------



## johna&jesus (18 مايو 2012)

*بطل انا   *​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 مايو 2012)

*قارئه الفنجان*​


----------



## johna&jesus (18 مايو 2012)

*جبان وخايف
*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (18 مايو 2012)

الف ليلة و ليلة 
ام كلثوم


----------



## marmora jesus (18 مايو 2012)

صوت موتور الجيران اللي خرم دماغي
شكلي هحدفه بطوبة وارتاح


----------



## چاكس (18 مايو 2012)

احكى يا شهرزاد
سميرة سعيد


----------



## روزي86 (19 مايو 2012)

ولا حااااااااجه


----------



## johna&jesus (19 مايو 2012)

م الاول فيفيان​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (19 مايو 2012)

*حبيبي يا ----- فؤش​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (19 مايو 2012)

اسمع صراخ التعبانين _ ايرينى ابو جابر


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (19 مايو 2012)

انت عمرى 
ام كلثوم


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 مايو 2012)

المحكمه_______ كاظم


----------



## +febronia+ (20 مايو 2012)

ماافيش ..


----------



## marcelino (20 مايو 2012)

[YOUTUBE]UslPfyRAg_U[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## روزي86 (20 مايو 2012)

اجمل احساس

اليسااااااااااا


----------



## marmora jesus (20 مايو 2012)

انا بأسمعني وانا بقول ترنيمة انا ليه بخسر كرامتي


----------



## چاكس (20 مايو 2012)

مقدرش انا
عمرو دياب


----------



## joeseph.jesus (20 مايو 2012)

ترنيمة ماما يا عذراء


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (20 مايو 2012)

الاطلال 
ام كلثوم


----------



## ABOTARBO (20 مايو 2012)

افتح فاى بالتسابيح _ مونيكا جورج


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 مايو 2012)

*ايه اللي جابك تاني​*


----------



## ^_^mirna (25 مايو 2012)

قلبى الخفاق


----------



## mero_engel (25 مايو 2012)

ياللي مت بدالي


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 مايو 2012)

*أطمن عليا ​*


----------



## treaz (25 مايو 2012)

محمد منير قلبى ميشبهنيش حلوة اوى


----------



## treaz (25 مايو 2012)

وائل جسار جرح الماضى


----------



## treaz (26 مايو 2012)

ترنيمة قلبى اتعلق بيك


----------



## zezza (27 مايو 2012)

ترنيمة حياتي تشبه قيثارة


----------



## روزي86 (27 مايو 2012)

كل يوم

تامر عاشور


----------



## +بنت العذراء+ (27 مايو 2012)

*اصالة نصري

توك على بالي*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (27 مايو 2012)

[YOUTUBE]Lie-QIJGA-k[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (27 مايو 2012)

خايف من بكرة ليه ؟؟
الحجار


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (30 مايو 2012)

[YOUTUBE]lRGElJctDRk[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## SamirAzar (30 مايو 2012)

قديمة. بس جميلة: من غير ليه. لعبد الوهاب.


----------



## +Sameh+ (30 مايو 2012)

*موسيقى *​


----------



## +Sameh+ (30 مايو 2012)

*انى لرافع عيناى الى السماء*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (30 مايو 2012)

الاطلال 
ام كلثوم


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (1 يونيو 2012)

*ما كل الجراح بتهون كل الالام بتعدى
لما معاك بكون للموج ايديك بتهدى
اشكر واقولك ايه كتر خيرك ياربي 
عشان خليتنى ابنك وعشان ملكت قلبى
*
[YOUTUBE]ag22KrVMIGQ[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## جيلان (2 يونيو 2012)

all by myself


----------



## MIKEL MIK (2 يونيو 2012)

*اللحظه دي

من البوم محمد كمال الجديد​*


----------



## tasoni queena (2 يونيو 2012)

فى تلك اللحظة انا بكلم نفسى وبسمعها اكيد


----------



## rimonda (2 يونيو 2012)

بسمع برنامج للنشر على قناة الجديد اللبنانية


----------



## bob (2 يونيو 2012)

*انت عمري
ام كلثوم
*


----------



## mero_engel (2 يونيو 2012)

ميوزك هاديه


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (3 يونيو 2012)

شنطة سفر 
انغام


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (3 يونيو 2012)

شنطة سفر 
انغام


----------



## ^_^mirna (6 يونيو 2012)

celine dion . andrea bocelli  _ the prayer


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (7 يونيو 2012)

*تامر عاشور
على رأيك جرح وهيعدي .
*


----------



## tasoni queena (8 يونيو 2012)

خطبة الجمعة


----------



## oesi no (8 يونيو 2012)

ترابيزة ودومنه  رجب البرنس


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (8 يونيو 2012)

لقينا بعض حماقى


----------



## ++ كاترين ++ (8 يونيو 2012)

*see the beauty..lara*​


----------



## Samir poet (8 يونيو 2012)

*انا عن نفسى بسمع فيديو اغنية اجنبية بس مش فاهم حاجة منها 
بس صوتها حلوة ولذيذ اووووووووووووووى

*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f1QGnq9jUU0​


----------



## treaz (8 يونيو 2012)

بسمع وعظه لابونا داود لمعى (لماذا)


----------



## zezza (8 يونيو 2012)

بطل انا ​


----------



## soul & life (8 يونيو 2012)

*بسمع  مقطوعات موسيقيه  لعمر خيرت*


----------



## Critic (8 يونيو 2012)

يا كنيسة يا متغربة


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (8 يونيو 2012)

*يا الله ابانا*​


----------



## marcelino (8 يونيو 2012)

[YOUTUBE]0WgbppJbO64&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (8 يونيو 2012)

*بسمع الكلام 
*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (8 يونيو 2012)

*لقيت معاك*​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (8 يونيو 2012)

*


+Bent El3dra+ قال:



لقيت معاك​

أنقر للتوسيع...


لقيتي اية معاه ؟
قوليلي يمكن نبلغ عنو 
*


----------



## treaz (9 يونيو 2012)

انا محتاج لمسة روحك تغيرنى


----------



## Critic (9 يونيو 2012)

بكلمة منك


----------



## روزي86 (10 يونيو 2012)

صوت المروحه هههههههههه


----------



## ABOTARBO (10 يونيو 2012)

ترنيمة معاك بحس _ سامح عبيد


----------



## oesi no (10 يونيو 2012)

يابابا شنودة تملى اذكرنا  بولس ملاك وفايزة ناثان  البوم نغمات معلم الاجيال 2012


----------



## joeseph.jesus (10 يونيو 2012)

ماعنديش سماعات


----------



## +Nevena+ (10 يونيو 2012)

بسمع صوتي


----------



## KARMA777 (10 يونيو 2012)

بسمع انا وبنتى شيرى شيرى

اغنية اطفال​


----------



## Critic (10 يونيو 2012)

برنامج "هنا ودلوقت"


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (10 يونيو 2012)

خايف اقول اللى فى قلبى 
فيروز


----------



## mero_engel (10 يونيو 2012)

ياللي مت بدالي


----------



## marmora jesus (10 يونيو 2012)

وعظة للبابا شنودة 
حاسة كأن بقالي سنين مش شوفته ولا سمعته


----------



## treaz (10 يونيو 2012)

محمد منير قلبى ميشبهنيش


----------



## marcelino (10 يونيو 2012)

*Michael Jackson - They Don't Care About Us   *​


----------



## raffy (11 يونيو 2012)

ترنيمة بارك بلادى


----------



## white.angel (11 يونيو 2012)

*كاظم الساهر .. لو اننا لم نفترق*
​


----------



## marmora jesus (11 يونيو 2012)

مسلسل فاطمة التركي


----------



## raffy (11 يونيو 2012)

كارتووووون


----------



## KARMA777 (11 يونيو 2012)

فضل شاكر
انا اشتقتلك
​


----------



## joeseph.jesus (11 يونيو 2012)

ما بسمعش حاجة


----------



## چاكس (12 يونيو 2012)

[YOUTUBE]ZG489JMZ4fM
[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## +Sameh+ (12 يونيو 2012)

*موسيقى*​


----------



## mero_engel (12 يونيو 2012)

صمتي ونفسي


----------



## +Sameh+ (12 يونيو 2012)

*هايدى منتصر، نفسى اترمى تحت رجلك*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (14 يونيو 2012)

العيون السود 
وردة


----------



## +Sameh+ (14 يونيو 2012)

*أيام و عدت *​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (14 يونيو 2012)

Evanescence - My Heart Is Broken
​


----------



## treaz (14 يونيو 2012)

بسمع صوت اختى وهى بتتككلم وتغنى ههههههه


----------



## The Coptic Legend (14 يونيو 2012)

استمع الى بطنى​


----------



## marmora jesus (14 يونيو 2012)

اترجيني ..... وائل يحيي


----------



## +Sameh+ (14 يونيو 2012)

*غيرت فيا - هايدى -*​


----------



## SamirAzar (15 يونيو 2012)

حلف القمر... جدايل سود.. حالل كرز فوق شفافك يا قمر...

جورج وسوف


----------



## marmora jesus (15 يونيو 2012)

قلبي ياربي ...... بهاء سلطان


----------



## marmora jesus (16 يونيو 2012)

ده مش حبيبي ............... شيرين


----------



## +Sameh+ (16 يونيو 2012)

*غيرت فيا -هايدى-*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (16 يونيو 2012)

_*نفسى ارتمى-هايدى-*_​


----------



## SamirAzar (16 يونيو 2012)

أغنية فيروز الخالدة 

ياليل الصبّ متى غده

القصيدة الرائعة للحصري القيرواني

رقم القصيدة : 65105	نوع القصيدة : فصحى	ملف صوتي: سماع


يا ليل الصب متى غده ؟	 اقيام الساعة موعده
رقد السمار فأرقه	 أسف للبين يردده
فبكاه النجم ورق له	 مما يرعاه ويرصده
كلف بغزال ذى هيف	 خوف الواشين يشرده
نصبت عيناى له شركا	 فى النوم فعز تصيده
وكفى عجبا أنى قنص	 للسرب سبانى اغيده
صنم للفتنة منتصب	 أهواه ولا أتعبده
صاح والخمر جنى فمه	 سكران اللحظ معربده
ينضو من مقلته سيفا	 وكأن نعاسا يغمده
فيريق دم العشاق به	 والويل لمن يتقلده
كلا لا ذنب لمن قتلت	 عيناه ولم تقتل يده
يا من جحدت عيناه دمى	 وعلى خديه تورده
خداك قد اعترفا بدمى	 فعلام جفونك تجحده
إنى لأعيذك من قتلى	 وأظنك لا تتعمده
بالله هب المشتاق كرى	 فلعل خيالك يسعده
ما ضرك لو داويت ضنى	 صب يدنيك وتبعده
لم يبق هواك له رمقا	 فليبك عليه عوده
وغدا يقضى أو بعد غد	 هل من نظر يتزوده
يا أهل الشوق لنا شرق	 بالدمع يفيض مورده
يهوى المشتاق لقاءكمُ	 وصروف الدهر تبعده
ما أحلى الوصل وأعذبه	 لولا الأيام تنكده
بالبين وبالهجران فيا	 لفؤادى .. كيف تجلده ؟؟

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

الفن أصبح اليوم تافهاً جداً...


----------



## SamirAzar (16 يونيو 2012)

للسماع
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6LKjsUZiCQE


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (16 يونيو 2012)

*أه يابا
*​


----------



## treaz (16 يونيو 2012)

عزة نفسى صابر الرباعى


----------



## +Nevena+ (16 يونيو 2012)

بسمع
قبل ما انام في حاجات لازم اعملها
مع ابن اختي هههههههههه


----------



## چاكس (16 يونيو 2012)

*Rap songs*


----------



## ABOTARBO (16 يونيو 2012)

بسمع كل الترانيم اللى اديلى فترة مش بسمعها


----------



## mero_engel (16 يونيو 2012)

ترنيمه اديش صارلي ناطره


----------



## marmora jesus (17 يونيو 2012)

غريبة الناس ..... وائل جسار


----------



## PoNA ELLY (17 يونيو 2012)

ألبوم اشفيني لفريق الخبر السار​


----------



## ABOTARBO (17 يونيو 2012)

ترنيمة لامس قلبى _ فريق قلب داود


----------



## PoNA ELLY (17 يونيو 2012)

ترانيم فريق المس ايدينا​


----------



## marcelino (17 يونيو 2012)

100 100 كانت هتفرق فى الوداع .. مكى​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (17 يونيو 2012)

بسمع صوت ألمي


----------



## marmora jesus (17 يونيو 2012)

جالك قلب تجرحني .... حاتم فهمي


----------



## marmora jesus (18 يونيو 2012)

سوء معاملة .. ماجد سعيد


----------



## +Sameh+ (18 يونيو 2012)

*غيرت فيا -هايدى-*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (18 يونيو 2012)

*ايام و عدت - مصطفى كامل - *​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (19 يونيو 2012)

سيرة الحب 
ام كلثوم


----------



## bob (19 يونيو 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> سيرة الحب
> ام كلثوم


*هههههههه كنت بسمع جزء منها من شوية*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (19 يونيو 2012)

bob قال:


> *هههههههه كنت بسمع جزء منها من شوية*



*ايوة بقا توارد افكار 

طول عمرى بقول .. لا انا اد الشوق و ليالى الشوق .. ولا قلبى اد عذابه 

الله ياســــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــت :mus25:
بجد عملالى احلى جو *


----------



## bob (19 يونيو 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *ايوة بقا توارد افكار
> 
> طول عمرى بقول .. لا انا اد الشوق و ليالى الشوق .. ولا قلبى اد عذابه
> 
> ...


*ههههههه يا اللي ظلمتوا الحب و قلته و عدتوا عليه قلته عليه مش عارف ايه !!*
*احنا هنضرب دلوقتي *


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (19 يونيو 2012)

bob قال:


> *ههههههه يا اللي ظلمتوا الحب و قلته و عدتوا عليه قلته عليه مش عارف ايه !!*
> *احنا هنضرب دلوقتي *



*ياما عيون شاغلونى .. لكن ولا شغلونى .. الا عيونك انت .. دول بس اللى خادونى خادونى .. و بحبك امرونى 
امرونى احب لقيتنى بحب و ادوب فى الحب ... و صبح و ليل على بابه 

ايييييييييييييه احنا ضربنا مش لسة هنضرب   *


----------



## bob (19 يونيو 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *ياما عيون شاغلونى .. لكن ولا شغلونى .. الا عيونك انت .. دول بس اللى خادونى خادونى .. و بحبك امرونى
> امرونى احب لقيتنى بحب و ادوب فى الحب ... و صبح و ليل على بابه
> 
> ايييييييييييييه احنا ضربنا مش لسة هنضرب   *



*يا تري مين وراه !!!*


----------



## zezza (19 يونيو 2012)

يا الله ابانا فى اسم يسوع البار


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (19 يونيو 2012)

bob قال:


> *يا تري مين وراه !!!*



*هههههههههههههههههههههه معرفش مكنتش عايشة على ايامها هبقى اسألهالك :t30:*


----------



## bob (19 يونيو 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههه معرفش مكنتش عايشة على ايامها هبقى اسألهالك :t30:*


*هههههههه ماشي يا حلاوة *


----------



## mero_engel (19 يونيو 2012)

بسمع الاخبار


----------



## raffy (19 يونيو 2012)

nooooooo thing


----------



## +Sameh+ (20 يونيو 2012)

_*يا الهى اعمق الحب هواك*_​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (20 يونيو 2012)

نسم علينا الهوا

فيروز


----------



## +Sameh+ (21 يونيو 2012)

*علشان خاطرى*​


----------



## oesi no (21 يونيو 2012)

روحتله ... اليسا


----------



## marcelino (21 يونيو 2012)

فاتت جنبنا .. حليم​


----------



## PoNA ELLY (21 يونيو 2012)

بيت كبير ... تامر عاشور​


----------



## Alexander.t (21 يونيو 2012)

[YOUTUBE]PmJWDpmQucc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## raffy (21 يونيو 2012)

موسيقى بحيرة البجع لتشايكوفسكى


----------



## ABOTARBO (21 يونيو 2012)

ترنيمة اتعذبت عشانى كتير _ فاديا بزى


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (21 يونيو 2012)

قولى حاجة 
عبد الحليم


----------



## ABOTARBO (21 يونيو 2012)

منقوش على كفيه _ ايفيت سمير


----------



## روزي86 (22 يونيو 2012)

ولا حاجه


----------



## zezza (22 يونيو 2012)

*
It's now or never 
Elvis presley*


----------



## raffy (22 يونيو 2012)

it's not good bey" song"


----------



## +Sameh+ (22 يونيو 2012)

موسيقى​


----------



## marcelino (23 يونيو 2012)

صحيت على صوتها .. تامر​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (23 يونيو 2012)

*موسيقي ترانيم لسمير سرور *​


----------



## چاكس (26 يونيو 2012)

*محمد نور 
هو اللى هيكسب
اغنية جااامدة *


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (26 يونيو 2012)

فى عيونك البوم اليسا


----------



## mera22 (26 يونيو 2012)

*سلامات يا هوا​*


----------



## zezza (27 يونيو 2012)

*اهه ده اللى صار و ادى اللى كان ..سيد درويش 

مصر يا ام  العجايب شعبك اصيل و الخصم عايب آآآآآآآآآآآآآآه *


----------



## raffy (27 يونيو 2012)

never let you go 
لجستن بيبر 
اغنية تحففففة


----------



## marcelino (28 يونيو 2012)

الناس المُغرمين مايعملوش كدة​


----------



## Samir poet (28 يونيو 2012)

بسمع االهدوء


----------



## R.O.R.O (29 يونيو 2012)

اغنية اسعد واحدة اليسا


----------



## tasoni queena (29 يونيو 2012)

اسمعينى - مدحت صالح


----------



## The Coptic Legend (29 يونيو 2012)

مش عارف اسمع حاجه بسبب الضوضاء​


----------



## treaz (29 يونيو 2012)

بسمع مايكل جاكسونyou are not alone


----------



## Samir poet (29 يونيو 2012)

وشششششششششششششششششششششششش
فى اذنى وتسفير


----------



## ABOTARBO (29 يونيو 2012)

ترنيمة ربنا يقدر _ منال سمير


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 يونيو 2012)

ياللى امامك حياتى


----------



## MIKEL MIK (30 يونيو 2012)

*بخــــــــــــــــــــــــــاف​*


----------



## روزي86 (30 يونيو 2012)

اليسااااااااا


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 يوليو 2012)

اليسا


----------



## R.O.R.O (3 يوليو 2012)

عمرووووو دياااااااب​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (5 يوليو 2012)

my baby you 
marc anthony


----------



## oesi no (5 يوليو 2012)

اليسا


----------



## Alexander.t (5 يوليو 2012)

احضنو الايام


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 يوليو 2012)

داليا انا بحبك انت ​


----------



## marcelino (5 يوليو 2012)

بوسه .. بهاء​


----------



## ABOTARBO (5 يوليو 2012)

*ترنيمة مهما يهيج الموج _ كورال ام النور
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 يوليو 2012)

ترنيمة قولوا للصديق خير​


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 يوليو 2012)

انا زعلتك فى حاجة بهاء سلطان​


----------



## mero_engel (6 يوليو 2012)

ماجده الرومي


----------



## marcelino (6 يوليو 2012)

لاول مره .. تامر حسنى​


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 يوليو 2012)

غريبة الناس وائل جسار​


----------



## Samir poet (6 يوليو 2012)

سامع صوت المروحة


----------



## ABOTARBO (6 يوليو 2012)

*بردوووووو ترنيمة مهما يهيج الموج _ كورال ام النور*


----------



## چاكس (7 يوليو 2012)

*cocaine *


----------



## ABOTARBO (7 يوليو 2012)

ترنيمة معاك بحس _ سامح عبيد 

جميلة خالص اسمعوها


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (7 يوليو 2012)

*أم كلثوم الف ليلة و ليلة *


----------



## إيمليــآ (7 يوليو 2012)

*,.*


سألتكـ حبيبى
*"* فيروز *"*

*.،*​


----------



## يوليوس44 (7 يوليو 2012)

* بسمع اليسا ساعات ​*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (7 يوليو 2012)

yanni


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 يوليو 2012)

اليسااااا​


----------



## يوليوس44 (8 يوليو 2012)

موسيقى بتهوفن


----------



## إيمليــآ (8 يوليو 2012)

*,.**

*ترنيمة .. يآ طبيبى*

.،
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 يوليو 2012)

ساعات بشتاق محمد فؤاد​


----------



## ponponayah (9 يوليو 2012)

*منير يا حمام​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 يوليو 2012)

المخلصين راحوا مجد القاسم​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (9 يوليو 2012)

شايف البحر 
فيروز


----------



## إيمليــآ (9 يوليو 2012)

*,.*


آلحروف .. > أنغآم <




*.،*​


----------



## amalon (9 يوليو 2012)

*Mariah Carey - Sent from up above*


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 يوليو 2012)

عيووووووون القلب نجاة​


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 يوليو 2012)

مقدرش اقول سووما​


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 يوليو 2012)

يا واد يا تقيل سعاد حسنى​


----------



## minatosaaziz (12 يوليو 2012)

Akon freedom


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 يوليو 2012)

كوكتيل لعمرو دياب​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (13 يوليو 2012)

*انا الى كتير بلوم نفسى .. وتاعب روحى ويايا .. 
عشان مش راضى على نفسى .. همومى شايلها جوايا

ولابس وش مش وشى .. تشوفنى تقول جبل واقف ..
 وعامل انى ما بخافشى .. لكن دايمآ بكون خايف ..

صحيح البخت خدنى ومال .. وادينى كمان مقضيها .. 
وكل يومين بكون على حال .. وأعمل ايه بعديها

الناس خلونا نبقى .. على الدنيا دى ما نبقا .. وندارى فى ضعفنا .. 
يا نعيش راضيين غلابه .. يا نكون زى الديابه .. روحنا على كفنا 

انا الى كتير بلوم نفسى .. وتاعب روحى ويايا

ماليش فى الدنيا دى سكه .. وعايش فيها على تكه .. 
بدارى الاهـ بالضحكـه .. ومستنى ليها نهايه

بموت جوايا ميت مره ونفسى ارتاح ولو مره .. 
بحاول احلى فى المره .. عشان تعدل كده معايا

ماهوش زنبى ان ده مكانى .. حلمت اكون واحد تانى .. 
لعبت كتير دور الجانى .. كفايه خلاص كده عليا .. 

يا عالم حسو من الاخر .. بقيت من روحى على الاخر .. 
ومش عارف ولا قادر .. اخبى الدمع فى عنيا 

الناس خلونا نبقى .. على الدنيا دى ما نبقا .. وندارى فى ضعفنا .. 
يا نعيش راضيين غلابه .. يا نكون زى الديابه .. روحنا على كفنا​*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (14 يوليو 2012)

*بسمع ترنيمه :
انا بنتهي من قبل حتي ماابتدي
يافرحه ليه عماله عني بتبعدي ؟!
*


----------



## إيمليــآ (14 يوليو 2012)

*,.*

هل عندكـ شكـ ... *كآظ**م**

* 

*.،*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (14 يوليو 2012)

*انا مش قادر خد شيل عني تعبان مليان بالالامات
وباركني وبلاش تلعني اصل انا مش ناقص لاعنات 
*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (15 يوليو 2012)

*رساله من قلب أنجرح

هاني شاكر​*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (15 يوليو 2012)

*جوه قلوبنا يابابا شنوده
ايام وشهور وسنين هتفوت عايش في قلوبنا ومش هتموت ..
*


----------



## marcelino (15 يوليو 2012)

تجربه و عــــدت .. عمرو​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (15 يوليو 2012)

*عظه البابا شنوده ..... باركي يانفسي الرب*


----------



## My Rock (15 يوليو 2012)

اوهام كل الحياة اوهام 
لو حليت الايام... من غير يسوع اوهام


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 يوليو 2012)

ملك الملوك وجلالك _ فريق الحياة الافضل


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (15 يوليو 2012)

*الصراحه بسمع جورج وسوف
معرفش الدنيا مالها بيا بتيجي عليا ليه مش ليا 
*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (16 يوليو 2012)

*الحلم الجميل​*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 يوليو 2012)

*حنيت ياعمري لكل لحظه عيشتها
ولكل كلمه منك انت سمعتها 
*


----------



## ^_^mirna (16 يوليو 2012)

اوقات بتوب


----------



## mera22 (16 يوليو 2012)

*اوهام لنزار فارس​*


----------



## ^_^mirna (16 يوليو 2012)

لا تتركنى اشرد


----------



## mera22 (16 يوليو 2012)

*حبك يا يسوع هديه​*


----------



## ^_^mirna (16 يوليو 2012)

يا ربنا القدوس قد


----------



## KARMA777 (16 يوليو 2012)

*يروى اشياء تدوخنى تنسينى المرقص والخطوات
كلمات 
ماجدة الرومى
بعشق الاغنية دى
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 يوليو 2012)

*الايام دي صعبه شووووويه 

جورج وسوف
*


----------



## +Sameh+ (16 يوليو 2012)

ارجوك يابنى تعال​


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 يوليو 2012)

غريبة الناس وائل جسار​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (17 يوليو 2012)

*بأسم الحب الجميل -- جورج وسوف​*


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (17 يوليو 2012)

اسمع لاصولتي وهي تقهر زوجها السابق ياحبي لها

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y-WfI4t_w0k


----------



## +Sameh+ (18 يوليو 2012)

ترنيمة خطاياى وشرورى​


----------



## +Sameh+ (18 يوليو 2012)

غريبا عشت فى الدنيا​


----------



## soul & life (18 يوليو 2012)

*اعمل ايه فى اللى انا فيه لما اوعد مش بقدر اووفى *
*انا ندماان انا تعبان يا يسوع محتااج ايدك تشفى*


----------



## bob (18 يوليو 2012)

*ليلة من ليالي
نجاة
*


----------



## ABOTARBO (18 يوليو 2012)

*يا قدوووووووس _ لمنال سمير
*​


----------



## چاكس (18 يوليو 2012)

*بسمع الشحرورة ... *


----------



## amgd beshara (18 يوليو 2012)

جايين و بصرخة قلب
لتيري


----------



## marcelino (19 يوليو 2012)

موسيقى هاديه​


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 يوليو 2012)

لو على قلبى فضل شاكر​


----------



## إيمليــآ (19 يوليو 2012)

*,.*

ـزى آلهوى >> حليم


*.،*
​


----------



## Critic (19 يوليو 2012)

شيرين :wub:


----------



## soul & life (19 يوليو 2012)

*عمر خيرت*


----------



## ^_^mirna (19 يوليو 2012)

عايزه اسمع موسيقى تيتانيك hymn to the sea بس مكسله :smil13:


----------



## +Sameh+ (19 يوليو 2012)

ترنيمة: ساكت ليه​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (19 يوليو 2012)

i will always love you 
whitny houston


----------



## amgd beshara (19 يوليو 2012)

خليني اكون 
لتيري


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (19 يوليو 2012)

my heart is broken
_ evanescence _​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (19 يوليو 2012)

Lost in Paradise 

- Evanescence -

​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (20 يوليو 2012)

*بالدموع يارب كلمتك*


----------



## +Sameh+ (20 يوليو 2012)

واثق فيك اكتر من نفسى..فاديا​


----------



## إيمليــآ (20 يوليو 2012)

*,.*

ترنيمة >> مآبتنسآش 



*.،*
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (20 يوليو 2012)

ياللى امامك حياتى _ ليديا شديد


----------



## minatosaaziz (20 يوليو 2012)

super bass
nicki minaj ...
بس بالليريكس لحد يفهمني غلط !


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 يوليو 2012)

*شنطه سفر​*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (20 يوليو 2012)

*ياللي بديت الرحله معايا واثق فيك انك هتكمل *


----------



## mera22 (20 يوليو 2012)

*انا من انهارده​*


----------



## +febronia+ (21 يوليو 2012)

ولا حاكة


----------



## MIKEL MIK (21 يوليو 2012)

*أديني مشيت -- رضا​*


----------



## إيمليــآ (22 يوليو 2012)

*,.

* *somebody *>>* Enrique Iglesias*
 


*.،*​ ​


----------



## +Sameh+ (22 يوليو 2012)

احبك يارب فى خلوتى​


----------



## +Sameh+ (23 يوليو 2012)

عظة توبنى يارب فأتوب - البابا شنودة -​


----------



## Nozo.K (23 يوليو 2012)

*اغنية مسلسل ابو جانتي 

*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (23 يوليو 2012)

موزيك كلاسيك


----------



## ponponayah (23 يوليو 2012)

it's not goodbye​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (24 يوليو 2012)

*مش فاكر ليك  

أصالة و رامى صبرى *


----------



## چاكس (24 يوليو 2012)

*نانسى عجرم
*


----------



## mera22 (24 يوليو 2012)

*يا سيدي كم كان قاسيا​*


----------



## white.angel (24 يوليو 2012)

*close to you*​


----------



## إيمليــآ (25 يوليو 2012)

*,.*

عيون آلقلب  >> *نجآهـ *



*.،*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (25 يوليو 2012)

*ريحة الحبايب 
عمرو دياب *


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (25 يوليو 2012)

*ياللي بديت الرحله معايا واثق فيك انك هتكمل *


----------



## إيمليــآ (25 يوليو 2012)

*,.*

*music  *>>* falling through the rain *



*.،*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 يوليو 2012)

ضمنى بعيونك جناااااات​


----------



## سانتي (26 يوليو 2012)

*أسمع...

وكلها لله وما عليك...​*


----------



## إيمليــآ (26 يوليو 2012)

*,.*

*ترنيمة *>> مين غيركـ يآ يسوع  



*.،*
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (26 يوليو 2012)

*بسمع جورج وسوف 
زمن العجايب :,(
*


----------



## سانتي (26 يوليو 2012)

*اسمع...

مالك غير الله...*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (26 يوليو 2012)

بسمع صلاة ومناجاة رائعة لربنا 

من روعتها هبكى لانها لمست قلبى !


----------



## soul & life (26 يوليو 2012)

*كوكتيل اغانى.. فيروز*


----------



## +Sameh+ (26 يوليو 2012)

غيرت فيا - هايدى منتصر-​


----------



## إيمليــآ (26 يوليو 2012)

*,.*

      بسمع أخويآ ..
بيغنى >> *شآيف آلبحر شو كبير *

:dntknw:



*.،*

​


----------



## +Sameh+ (27 يوليو 2012)

بحلم أروحلك بعيد​


----------



## +Sameh+ (27 يوليو 2012)

ياالهى اعمق الحب هواك​


----------



## mera22 (27 يوليو 2012)

*دقلديانوس قام من قبره ​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (27 يوليو 2012)

كلام الناس​


----------



## سانتي (27 يوليو 2012)

*اسمع...

مع الله...​*


----------



## +Sameh+ (27 يوليو 2012)

موسيقى​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (27 يوليو 2012)

*ما أروعك​*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 يوليو 2012)

*من هنا ورايح انا قلبي هيسامح
وان قالوا قلبي جريح ..... احسن مايقولوا جارح 
مابقتش مستهله اكره ولا وهله كل الجراح سهله 
ودواها بقي واضح 
*


----------



## +Sameh+ (27 يوليو 2012)

موسيقى للبابا شنودة​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 يوليو 2012)

*نفس الاغنيه اليتيمه*


----------



## tasoni queena (27 يوليو 2012)

اؤمن - فيروز


----------



## ABOTARBO (27 يوليو 2012)

ترنيمة ماتعولش الهم ومتخافشى


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 يوليو 2012)

حبيبى اغلى من عمرى ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 يوليو 2012)

*عايزيارب ارجع اليك انا بعيد عنك لكن بحبــــــــــــــــــــــــــــك

"من اجمل تأملات البابا "
*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (28 يوليو 2012)

*قداس قديم بصوت
القمص سليمان رشدي​*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 يوليو 2012)

*مش ممكن يرتاح قلبك وانت بعيد عن ربك
لو ربحت العالم كله مش هايريح قلبك 
كل العالي فاني كله قبض الريح
ياللي عايز يرتاح قلبك
تعالي للمسيح *..*
*


----------



## Twin (28 يوليو 2012)

*وحشتني وبتوحشني ... عاشور*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 يوليو 2012)

وحشتنى تامر عاشور​


----------



## سانتي (28 يوليو 2012)

*اسمع...

جنة جنة جنة...​*


----------



## إيمليــآ (29 يوليو 2012)

*,.*

لمآ آلنسيمـ >> منيــــرِ



*.،*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (29 يوليو 2012)

*ربنا موجود يعني ... ربنا شايف ربنا عارف ايه كل اللي بيجري ربنا بيتصرف ومش هيترك حاجه غلط 

تأمل للبابا حبيبي
*


----------



## PoNA ELLY (29 يوليو 2012)

*إشفيني ... فريق الخبر الســــــار*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (29 يوليو 2012)

ارفع عيونك للسما​


----------



## بنت المسيح (29 يوليو 2012)

يا يسوع تعبان


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (29 يوليو 2012)

*الايام دي صعبه شويه 

جورج وسوف
*


----------



## سانتي (30 يوليو 2012)

_*مالنا غيرك يا الله...​*_


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 يوليو 2012)

اسعد واحدة اليسا​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (30 يوليو 2012)

*الصبر طيب .. ابو وديع*


----------



## سانتي (30 يوليو 2012)

*اسمع...

احنا راجعين بعون الله ...​*


----------



## KARMA777 (30 يوليو 2012)

*نسيانك صعب اكيد
هانى شاكر
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (30 يوليو 2012)

*كيفك انت 
كيفك قال بيقولوا صار عندك ولاد
انا والله كنت مفكرتك برات البلاد
شو بدي بالبلاد الله يخلي الاولاد
كيــــــــــــــــــــــــفك انــــــــــــــــــــــــت .......

رائعه من روائع الست فيروز 
*


----------



## PoNA ELLY (30 يوليو 2012)

*كل شعوب الأرض بتهتف*
*تعلن ملك يسوع*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (31 يوليو 2012)

ع بالى حبيبى ​


----------



## minatosaaziz (31 يوليو 2012)

No love (lil wayne-eminem)


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (31 يوليو 2012)

*احفظني في رضالك باقي ايام عمري
اجذبني من وراك 
اجذبني وانا اجررري
*


----------



## چاكس (31 يوليو 2012)

*rap music*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (31 يوليو 2012)

*فيروز 
انا وشادي
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 أغسطس 2012)

اغمرنى حبيبى اليسا​


----------



## minatosaaziz (1 أغسطس 2012)

الهوس الرابع ... فريق الشهيد ابو فام .


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (1 أغسطس 2012)

*من اجمل تأملات البابا (ربنا موجود )
لقد عيشت زماني كله في قلوبكم ومازلت اعيش ...
وعندما ذهبت الي الدير اخذتكم جميعا في قلبي وفي فكري ...
من اجلكم انا هنا ومن اجلكم اذهب الي هناك ..
اخذتكم في قلبي وفي فكري انتم والامكم ومشاكلكم اعرضها علي الله واعرضها علي المسئولين ..
واشكر الله كثيرا ان بعض هذه المشاكل قد تم حلها ...
ومازال البعض يحتاج الي حل والطالبه او الشبان اللذين في السجن بدون اي ذنب افترقوا سأظل حزينا من اجلهم وواضعهم في صلاتي الي ان يخرجوا من حبسهم ..
واللذي لا يحله الناس يحله الله 
ولقد عودنا الله ان يكون معانا في كل حين ونحن نثق في هذا ونؤمن بعمله وننتظر الرب ..
انتم تعلمون انني في كل ضيقه اذكر ثلاثه كلمات :..
ربنا موجود
كله للخير
مسيرها تنتهي 
ربنا موجود يعني ربنا شايف ربنا سامع ربنا عارف ايه كلاللي بيجري ربنا بيتصرف وبيعمل ومش هيترك حاجه غلط
ربنا موجود في كل مكان وموجود مع كل احد وموجود في كل مناسبه ..

*


----------



## سانتي (1 أغسطس 2012)

*اسمع...

يا ايراني كلبك ودع...​​*


----------



## ^_^mirna (1 أغسطس 2012)

لا تتركنى اشرد


----------



## النهيسى (1 أغسطس 2012)

قصائد للبابا


----------



## سانتي (1 أغسطس 2012)

*يا عالم العدالة..​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (1 أغسطس 2012)

باللى امامك حياتى _ ليديا شديد


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (2 أغسطس 2012)

*ياللي بديت الرحله معايا واثق فيك انك هتكمل 
انت الفرح في وقت بكايا وانت الحضن اللي بيتحمل
*


----------



## ABOTARBO (2 أغسطس 2012)

متعولش الهم _ كورال ctv


----------



## PoNA ELLY (2 أغسطس 2012)

بيت كبير​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (3 أغسطس 2012)

*حبيبتي من تكون​*


----------



## +Sameh+ (3 أغسطس 2012)

قصيدة: من تكون​


----------



## ABOTARBO (4 أغسطس 2012)

حقك انهار _ فيفيان السودانية


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (4 أغسطس 2012)

*شعبك بيحبك  ..البابا حبيبي*


----------



## +Sameh+ (4 أغسطس 2012)

آتى إليك يا يسوعى​


----------



## إيمليــآ (4 أغسطس 2012)

*,.

*إلآ دموعكـ إنت >>* هآنى شآكر




.،*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (5 أغسطس 2012)

صعبان عليا ياغالي من اللي عملتو فيا


----------



## oesi no (5 أغسطس 2012)

عاوز اسمع قوم ولعلك شمعه بمناسبه ان النور قطع


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (5 أغسطس 2012)

*ولسه بتحبو ياقلبي .. ياقلبي حرام عليك *


----------



## KARMA777 (5 أغسطس 2012)

*ممنوعة انتى
كاظم الساهر
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (5 أغسطس 2012)

*متعولشي الهم ومتخفشي ربنا موجود ....*


----------



## +Sameh+ (5 أغسطس 2012)

ترنيمة بحلم اروحلك بعيد​


----------



## إيمليــآ (5 أغسطس 2012)

*,.*

I'm alive >> Celine Dion


*.،*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (5 أغسطس 2012)

*بكتب اسمك 

فيروز *


----------



## نغم (5 أغسطس 2012)

حبيبي من اهل بغداد 
ماجد المهندس


----------



## +Sameh+ (8 أغسطس 2012)

سود يا يسوع​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (10 أغسطس 2012)

*فيه حاجات تتحس

نانسى*


----------



## إيمليــآ (10 أغسطس 2012)

*,.**

*كل مآ نقرب لبعض >> *أنغآم **


.،*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (10 أغسطس 2012)

دى ايديك محوطانى _ ليديا شديد و هانى رومانى


----------



## نغم (10 أغسطس 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_TxHTjgfHUU

مابيستحوا


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (10 أغسطس 2012)

*ترنيمه .. قولوا للصديق خير .. 

بجد ترنيمه تحفه ااااوي
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YOsGwTI4TRc
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 أغسطس 2012)

مسئولة منك شيرين​


----------



## johna&jesus (11 أغسطس 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *ترنيمه .. قولوا للصديق خير ..
> 
> بجد ترنيمه تحفه ااااوي
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YOsGwTI4TRc
> *


الينك مفتحش الترنيمة  
نفس الترنيمة


----------



## سانتي (11 أغسطس 2012)

*انشودة أأخي قد طال الشقاء...​*


----------



## چاكس (11 أغسطس 2012)

*عمرو دياب*


----------



## ABOTARBO (11 أغسطس 2012)

ترنيمة حلمنا مانتهاش _ فيفيان السودانية


----------



## amalon (11 أغسطس 2012)

*إلى تلميذة - كاظم الساهر*


----------



## +Sameh+ (11 أغسطس 2012)

يا م ر ي م​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (11 أغسطس 2012)

*بسمع قولوا للصديق 
ترنيمه معلقه معايا اوي
*


----------



## johna&jesus (12 أغسطس 2012)

*وعظة لابونا داود لمعى
*​


----------



## MaRiNa G (12 أغسطس 2012)

ام المسيح...مريم بطرس


----------



## ^_^mirna (12 أغسطس 2012)

يا يسوع تعبان


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (15 أغسطس 2012)

انا لك على طول
حليم و جنات ميكس


----------



## سانتي (15 أغسطس 2012)

*تسمعني رباه..​*


----------



## إيمليــآ (15 أغسطس 2012)

*,.*


آخر روقآن مع نجآهـ ...  :t23:



 *.،*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (16 أغسطس 2012)

*الف ليلة و ليلة 
ام كلثوم *


----------



## چاكس (16 أغسطس 2012)

قال جانى بعد يومين ..
سميرة سعيد


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 أغسطس 2012)

عيون القلب نجاة الصغيرة​


----------



## جورجينيو- (16 أغسطس 2012)

ترنيمه


----------



## +Sameh+ (16 أغسطس 2012)

اوقات بتوب - هايدى -​


----------



## جورجينيو- (16 أغسطس 2012)

ولا حاجه


----------



## +Sameh+ (16 أغسطس 2012)

قربت النهـاية - سركيس -​


----------



## PoNA ELLY (16 أغسطس 2012)

*من اعماق قلبي -كورال سي تي في*​


----------



## Samir poet (16 أغسطس 2012)

خلينى نور
رومانى رؤوف


----------



## چاكس (16 أغسطس 2012)

كاظم الساهر 
قولى أحبك


----------



## Desert Rose (16 أغسطس 2012)

صوته الحلو مفدي موسي


----------



## oesi no (16 أغسطس 2012)

البوم اصاله الجديد شخصية عنيدة


----------



## إيمليــآ (16 أغسطس 2012)

*,.*

*
will survive* >>* Enrique Iglesias**
*
 
  *.،*​


----------



## چاكس (16 أغسطس 2012)

فضل شاكر - يا غايب


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 أغسطس 2012)

*وائل كافوري ... لو حبنا غلطه *


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 أغسطس 2012)

فاكر اليسا
​


----------



## Critic (17 أغسطس 2012)

على اللى جرا


----------



## ponponayah (17 أغسطس 2012)

Avril Lavigne I Love You​


----------



## إيمليــآ (18 أغسطس 2012)

*,.*


 أنآ وليلــــى >> كآظــم 



  *.،*​ 
​ ​


----------



## +Sameh+ (18 أغسطس 2012)

اغلق الباب وحاجج فى دجى الليل يسوعا ​


----------



## سانتي (18 أغسطس 2012)

*اسمع...

زلزل أمنَ إسرائيل​*


----------



## +Sameh+ (18 أغسطس 2012)

نفسى أرتمى تحت رجلك - هايدى -​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (18 أغسطس 2012)

*تتر مسلسل مع سبق الاصرار .. اليسا*


----------



## Violet Fragrance (18 أغسطس 2012)

عليها عيون -سعد رمضان


----------



## Violet Fragrance (18 أغسطس 2012)

عم اسمع مارسيل خليفة -أحن إلى خبز أمي
و أنا عم اقرا رواية جريمة في القطار الأزرق ل أجاثا كريستي ههههه توافق فظيع


----------



## lo siento_mucho (18 أغسطس 2012)

بسمع قرءان...


----------



## Alexander.t (18 أغسطس 2012)

صلاة التراويح


----------



## lo siento_mucho (18 أغسطس 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> صلاة التراويح


 tb e5taflk m3ahom rak3eten ya mina:smile01


----------



## چاكس (18 أغسطس 2012)

احكى يا شهرزاد 
سميرة سعيد


----------



## سانتي (18 أغسطس 2012)

*عنا عيد.. ​*


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (18 أغسطس 2012)

> صلاة التراويح



اليوم مافيش تراويح ليلة العيد مو ليلة صيام شكلك بتشوف الاعاده 

بسمع جديد اصاله قول بحبك

http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PnDpSBMyhRI&feature=autoplay&list=PL27A0D1DC3ECC246C&playnext=2


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (18 أغسطس 2012)

*انساك ده        كلام    انساك ياسلامممم .. ام كلثوم*


----------



## +Sameh+ (18 أغسطس 2012)

نقشتنى على كفك - أيمن كفرونى -​


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 أغسطس 2012)

المفروض هانى شاكر​


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 أغسطس 2012)

ساعات اليسا​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (19 أغسطس 2012)

اليسا ، فاكر


----------



## lo siento_mucho (19 أغسطس 2012)

sha3bola..chevrolet
w eeeeeeeeeeh..


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (19 أغسطس 2012)

*مين ده اللي نسيك ... بنت الحج عجرم *


----------



## +Sameh+ (19 أغسطس 2012)

ثبت انظارك فيه وحمولك سيبها عليه​


----------



## بنت المسيح (19 أغسطس 2012)

ترنيمة لية يا دنيا


----------



## إيمليــآ (19 أغسطس 2012)

*,.

 *يونــــس >> *منير ** 



.،*​ ​


----------



## +Sameh+ (19 أغسطس 2012)

نقشتنى على كفك - كفرونى -​


----------



## ABOTARBO (19 أغسطس 2012)

بارك بلادى _ منال سمير + ابونا موسى رشدى


----------



## mero_engel (19 أغسطس 2012)

كلمات ماجده الرومي


----------



## Samir poet (19 أغسطس 2012)

*

*
* اوقات بنسى غلوتى عندك*
* وافتكرك نسينى ....والقى محدش حبنى قدك*
*  وبدمك شارينى*
* 

*​
*
**

*

* رغم عيوبى هيفضل حبك*
* اثر كل حياة وهودليل على رقة قلبك*
*  بتبادل ضعف بى عفران.... يلا يا غربة مرى بسرعة*

*  قلبو اشتاق امتى يلاقينى*​* 

*
*
**

*​
* 

*
* يا زمان البعد يلا امتى يجينى .....واتمتع بية*​ * يا زمان متبعدناش ولاتنسنا..... فى ارض الموت**
** 
* *

*​* 

*
*
**اجرى بسرعة متستناش.... يكفى الالم وانين وسكوت*

* قرب يجى ربى حبيبى ....ينهى الغربة وكل دموع*​* 

*
*
**

*

* تشروق شمسو....... ينهى ظالمى*

* قرب يجى .......حبيبى يسوع*​* 

*
*
**

*

* من يوم ماعرفتك يا يسوع.....واناعايش ديما فرحان*​* 

*
*
**

*

* من يوم ماعرفتك وحياتى.....تشهد عن طييب الاحسان*​* 

*
*
**

*

* يوم ما عرفتك قلبى ارتاح ... دوقت سلامك والافراح*​* 

*
*
**

*

* قلبى اتملى بالفرحة ورنم...وارمى الحزن وكل جرحو*​* 

*
*
**

*

* يوم ما عرفتك عيشت فى نور ..... وكلامك ملى قلبى سرور*​*

*
*
**

*​* بعلان ان صليبك هوسر .....حياتى والقلب فتور*
* يوم ما عرفتك نلت خلاصى..... وبقت مجدى ورافع راسى*​* 

**

*​*
*

* ريثت كل كنوزالدنيا........... وضمنت السماء مراثى*​* 
 
 

​*
*
**من يوم ماعرفتك يا يسوع.....واناعايش ديما فرحان*​* 

*
*
**

*

*  من يوم ماعرفتك وحياتى.....تشهد عن طييب الاحسان*​*

*
*
**

*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (19 أغسطس 2012)

*اه حبايب .. جورج وسوف*


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 أغسطس 2012)

ليالينا ليالينا وردة​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (20 أغسطس 2012)

*مين فينا مانجرحش مالقاش مين يداويه ؟؟!
مين فينا مانظلمش نامت الاه في عينيه ؟!

اسكت .. جورج وسوف
*


----------



## bob (20 أغسطس 2012)

*بسمع صوت المروحة
*


----------



## marks (20 أغسطس 2012)

Aero Smith 
Dream on


----------



## احلى ديانة (20 أغسطس 2012)

ترنيمة مالى غيرك


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (20 أغسطس 2012)

*عادي يادنياااا .. ابو وديع : )*


----------



## +Sameh+ (20 أغسطس 2012)

يا إلهى أعمق الحب هواكـ ​


----------



## Violet Fragrance (20 أغسطس 2012)

لا بأحلامك-جوليا بطرس


----------



## PoNA ELLY (20 أغسطس 2012)

سكيب ... ماهر فايز​


----------



## ABOTARBO (20 أغسطس 2012)

يسوع بحبك _ فاديا بزى


----------



## oesi no (20 أغسطس 2012)

نفسي اسمع صوته


----------



## +Sameh+ (20 أغسطس 2012)

كانت سودا ايامى - كفرونى -​


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 أغسطس 2012)

لو عارف هانى شاكر​


----------



## Desert Rose (20 أغسطس 2012)

say say say Paul McCartney & Michael Jackson


----------



## فيرس (20 أغسطس 2012)

يا سيدى كم كان قاسيا


----------



## سانتي (20 أغسطس 2012)

*عنا عيد..​*


----------



## نغم (20 أغسطس 2012)

وعدتني يارفيقي ... وكم كنت *كاذبا* وكم كنت انا *ساذجا*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zYnWky_YhWw&feature=related


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 أغسطس 2012)

*أقوي من الأيام​*


----------



## marcelino (20 أغسطس 2012)

تجربه وعدت .. عمرو​


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 أغسطس 2012)

صعبان عليا عمرو دياب​


----------



## Violet Fragrance (20 أغسطس 2012)

ما أبلغ الصمت...


----------



## +Sameh+ (20 أغسطس 2012)

أنا مستهلش يارب طيبتك - هايدى - ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 أغسطس 2012)

كان ياماكان ميادة​


----------



## Critic (20 أغسطس 2012)

بحبك وحشتينى


----------



## Violet Fragrance (20 أغسطس 2012)

عم بسمع صوت بكائي


----------



## mero_engel (20 أغسطس 2012)

شكراااا جورج وسوف


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 أغسطس 2012)

محدش حاسس بيا تامر​


----------



## چاكس (21 أغسطس 2012)

*مسرحية العيال كبرت 
*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (21 أغسطس 2012)

*قصيده قوولي شيئا - وائل جسار

[YOUTUBE]K1qAEJ83HIU[/YOUTUBE]​*


----------



## marcelino (21 أغسطس 2012)

مريم أسم جميل .. يشفى كل عليل​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (21 أغسطس 2012)

*مجرد وقت - هاني شاكر​*


----------



## إيمليــآ (21 أغسطس 2012)

*,.*


 سيرهـ آلحـــب >>* ثومه * ..


  *.،*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (21 أغسطس 2012)

بحبكـ يا عدرا وطيفكـ فى دارى ...​


----------



## Violet Fragrance (21 أغسطس 2012)

عمري اللي مرق -أنور الأمير


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 أغسطس 2012)

متفائلة اليسا​


----------



## marcelino (21 أغسطس 2012)

تجربه وعدت .. عمرو​


----------



## +Sameh+ (22 أغسطس 2012)

سود يا يسوع فى حياتى​


----------



## +Sameh+ (22 أغسطس 2012)

أخر حاجة - حمادة هلال -​


----------



## ABOTARBO (22 أغسطس 2012)

مدرسة التوبة _ فيفيان السودانية


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (22 أغسطس 2012)

*اغنية شعبي شغالة ف الشارع
بتقول : 

مش هي دي 
حلاااوة

مش هي دي 
حلاوووة

بس 
*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 أغسطس 2012)

*مش بسمع حاجه في مشكله في الصوت عندي
وعارفه هتقولوا داخله ليه طيب

هقولكم رخامة الله ^^
*


----------



## ABOTARBO (22 أغسطس 2012)

يا ضالمة فى القلوب _ انطون عياد


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 أغسطس 2012)

*بسمع امي عماله تندب جنبي *


----------



## +Sameh+ (22 أغسطس 2012)

أنا مستهلش يا رب طيبتكـ - هايدى -​


----------



## +Sameh+ (23 أغسطس 2012)

غيرت فيا - هايدى -​


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 أغسطس 2012)

على بالى حبيبى ​


----------



## +Sameh+ (23 أغسطس 2012)

سلمت ليكـ كل ما ليا ​


----------



## marcelino (23 أغسطس 2012)

اتفضل امشى.. رامى جمال​


----------



## +Sameh+ (23 أغسطس 2012)

تصور - حمادة هلال -​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 أغسطس 2012)

*بسمع ياللي بديت الرحله معايا 
عالموبيل : )
*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (23 أغسطس 2012)

mehamed al-hidan


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 أغسطس 2012)

*اه يابت ياموزه راح اهزك هزه : )

معرفش طلعتلي منين دي وايه اللي جابها علي تلفوني 
*


----------



## ponponayah (23 أغسطس 2012)

لقيت معاك سوما​


----------



## +Sameh+ (23 أغسطس 2012)

قصيدة هذه تقواكـ للبابا شنودة ​


----------



## PoNA ELLY (23 أغسطس 2012)

إله الفديين لماهر فايز وزكريا حنا​


----------



## +Sameh+ (23 أغسطس 2012)

بعد ما تجرح فيا - ياسر محمود -​


----------



## چاكس (23 أغسطس 2012)

National Geographic


----------



## ABOTARBO (23 أغسطس 2012)

بسمع كوكتيل الترانيم اللى بحبه


----------



## +Sameh+ (23 أغسطس 2012)

عادية خالص - على فاروق -​


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 أغسطس 2012)

اغمرنى اليسا​


----------



## إيمليــآ (23 أغسطس 2012)

*,.*

*وإنت معآيآ *>>* هآيدى *



*.،*


​


----------



## أم أمونيوس (23 أغسطس 2012)

سيبنى اعيش


----------



## +Sameh+ (23 أغسطس 2012)

انت اللى بديت  - على فاروق -​


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 أغسطس 2012)

تعبت منك​


----------



## +Sameh+ (23 أغسطس 2012)

يا طبيبى هات دوايا .​


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 أغسطس 2012)

تملى معاك​


----------



## إيمليــآ (23 أغسطس 2012)

*,.*

*هل عندكـ شكـ *>>* كآظم  
:t23:
* 


*.،*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (23 أغسطس 2012)

انى لرافع عيناى - غسان بطرس، ليديا شديد -​


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 أغسطس 2012)

كلمات ماجدة الرومى​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (24 أغسطس 2012)

*وحشتيني​*


----------



## PoNA ELLY (24 أغسطس 2012)

يا طيب ساعات ... هايدي اديب​


----------



## +Sameh+ (24 أغسطس 2012)

عادية خالص -  على فاروق -​


----------



## bob (24 أغسطس 2012)

I'm alive


----------



## +Sameh+ (24 أغسطس 2012)

عظة تأمل الضيقات والتجارب - البابا شنودة -​


----------



## ^_^mirna (24 أغسطس 2012)

i look to you


----------



## PoNA ELLY (24 أغسطس 2012)

من سيفصلنا ... ماهر فايز​


----------



## ^_^mirna (24 أغسطس 2012)

اوقات بتوب


----------



## سرجيوُس (24 أغسطس 2012)

^_^mirna قال:


> اوقات بتوب


تصدقى دى نفسه الى بسمعه
ههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 أغسطس 2012)

فى عيونك اليسا​


----------



## ABOTARBO (24 أغسطس 2012)

مالى غيرك الجا ليه _ سركيس


----------



## +Sameh+ (24 أغسطس 2012)

سلامكـ فاق العقول ​


----------



## +Sameh+ (24 أغسطس 2012)

تيجى نتفق إتفاق - على فاروق -​


----------



## جورجينيو- (25 أغسطس 2012)

ترنيمة


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 أغسطس 2012)

وماله عمرو دياب​


----------



## جورجينيو- (25 أغسطس 2012)

ما لوش معرفش


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 أغسطس 2012)

*خلص تارك​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 أغسطس 2012)

كان يا ماكان ميادة​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (25 أغسطس 2012)

*الحب شاطر .. جورج وسوف *


----------



## +Sameh+ (25 أغسطس 2012)

خطاياى و شرورى يا ربى​


----------



## جورجينيو- (25 أغسطس 2012)

عمرووووو


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 أغسطس 2012)

*بخـــــــــــــــــاف​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 أغسطس 2012)

ساعات ساعات صباح
​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 أغسطس 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> ساعات ساعات صباح
> ​




*يا رايقه​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 أغسطس 2012)

MIKEL MIK قال:


> *يا رايقه​*


هنقر يا واد ولا ايه
​


----------



## bob (25 أغسطس 2012)

*دوبي دوبي فينا
*


----------



## +Sameh+ (25 أغسطس 2012)

يوم ليكـ - محمد صيام -​


----------



## +Sameh+ (25 أغسطس 2012)

إشتقنا ليكـ يا راعينا - هايدى -​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (25 أغسطس 2012)

*ياخساره الرحله .. مصطفي كامل : (*


----------



## ^_^mirna (25 أغسطس 2012)

it will rain​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (25 أغسطس 2012)

*الايام دي صعبه شويه .. جورجي وسوف*


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 أغسطس 2012)

لولا الملامة اليسا​


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 أغسطس 2012)

ترنيمة ادنو اليك ارتاح​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (26 أغسطس 2012)

*ترنيمه قولوا للصديق خير*


----------



## +Sameh+ (26 أغسطس 2012)

الدموع المرة - بولس ملاكـ -​


----------



## +Sameh+ (26 أغسطس 2012)

من قصائد البابا " هذه تقواكـ "​


----------



## ABOTARBO (26 أغسطس 2012)

القداس بصوت ابونا موسى رشدى


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 أغسطس 2012)

بسلم عليك مصطفى قمر​


----------



## ^_^mirna (26 أغسطس 2012)

man in the mirror - michael jackson


----------



## ^_^mirna (26 أغسطس 2012)

ابكيك يا ابنى - فيروز ♥


----------



## ABOTARBO (26 أغسطس 2012)

كل شئ باطل من غيرك يا يسوع _ سركيس


----------



## أم أمونيوس (26 أغسطس 2012)

غنمى صَبحت غنيمة


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 أغسطس 2012)

ترنيمة لما الحمل بيتقل​


----------



## ABOTARBO (26 أغسطس 2012)

*يا نفسى هللى بالروح وأعلنى _ ايرينى ابو جابر
*


----------



## ABOTARBO (26 أغسطس 2012)

ساكت ليه ما تقوم تتكلم _ هايدى منتصر


----------



## ^_^mirna (26 أغسطس 2012)

يا الهى اعمق الحب هواك


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (26 أغسطس 2012)

*مش ممكن يرتاح قلبك وانت بعيد عن ربك *


----------



## +Sameh+ (26 أغسطس 2012)

مش هو دا الطريق - رومانى رؤوف -​


----------



## أم أمونيوس (26 أغسطس 2012)

هون يا ليل غربتنا


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 أغسطس 2012)

غريبة الناس وائل جسار​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (26 أغسطس 2012)

*بعيد عنك 
ام كلثوم *


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (26 أغسطس 2012)

*زي العصفور*


----------



## +Sameh+ (26 أغسطس 2012)

محتاج لقلب حنون - اسامة سبيع -​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (26 أغسطس 2012)

*ممنوعة انتي .. كظومة*


----------



## چاكس (27 أغسطس 2012)

*الفنانة فيروز
نسم علينا 
*


----------



## جورجينيو- (27 أغسطس 2012)

كاظم الساهر


----------



## ABOTARBO (27 أغسطس 2012)

*بعد ما كنت عبد أجير _ ليديا شديد
*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (27 أغسطس 2012)

يا طبيبى هات دوايا ​


----------



## +Sameh+ (27 أغسطس 2012)

عايش مرتاح - طارق الشيخ -​


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 أغسطس 2012)

شخصية عنيدة اصالة ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 أغسطس 2012)

*تأمل ربنا موجود .. للبابا حبيبي *


----------



## أم أمونيوس (28 أغسطس 2012)

ولا حاجة


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 أغسطس 2012)

*نفس التأمل الرائع كل شويه بعيدو *


----------



## ^_^mirna (28 أغسطس 2012)

اديش كان فى ناس - فيروز ♥


----------



## oesi no (28 أغسطس 2012)

صولا  كبرتك على سيدك


----------



## +Sameh+ (28 أغسطس 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-vnMJHTG-Pk​


----------



## ABOTARBO (28 أغسطس 2012)

اربسالين بصوت انبا رافائيل


----------



## +Sameh+ (28 أغسطس 2012)

مالى غيركـ - سركيس -​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 أغسطس 2012)

*اصعب احساس في الدنيا هو احساس الوداع  دايما بيعدي في ثانيه دايما مليان اوجاع .. عم مصطفي كامل:ـ(*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (28 أغسطس 2012)

بسمع حوار عن الأقانيم في المسيحية  في البالتوك


----------



## Twin (28 أغسطس 2012)

*بسسمع أغنيه Bum Bum Bole ... أغنيه هندي بس تحفه *​


----------



## مسرة (28 أغسطس 2012)

Twin قال:


> *بسسمع أغنيه Bum Bum Bole ... أغنيه هندي بس تحفه *​




هسمعها ههههههه لاني بحب الهندي كتي ي ي ر​


----------



## Twin (28 أغسطس 2012)

مسرة قال:


> هسمعها ههههههه لاني بحب الهندي كتي ي ي ر​


*يبقي بالمرة أتفرجي ع الفيلم ده هي فيه *
*فيلم روعة *
*




*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (28 أغسطس 2012)

لالهى خلاصى بهتف وانادى _ ايرينى ابو جابر


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 أغسطس 2012)

*انا مش عارف انا مش فاهم نفسي مع الايام اتفاهم .. ابو وديع*


----------



## مسرة (28 أغسطس 2012)

Twin قال:


> *يبقي بالمرة أتفرجي ع الفيلم ده هي فيه *
> *فيلم روعة *
> *
> 
> ...



لو موجود بالنت .. هشوفه ... بيتونس الافلام الهندية .. كلها فرفشة هههههههه بعيدين عن العرب و نكدهم​ بشكرك


----------



## +Sameh+ (28 أغسطس 2012)

عمرى ما دقت سعادة - فيفيان -​


----------



## Violet Fragrance (28 أغسطس 2012)

الصمت


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 أغسطس 2012)

*بسمع الوش اللي في نفوخي*


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 أغسطس 2012)

شخصية عنيدة اصالة​


----------



## marcelino (29 أغسطس 2012)

[YOUTUBE]tf0tg3P_bwM[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## ABOTARBO (29 أغسطس 2012)

اغانى فرح جنبينا والاغانى بيئة والاصوات حرام بجد صدعت


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (29 أغسطس 2012)

روحولوا واسئالوه .... جورج وسوف


----------



## Violet Fragrance (29 أغسطس 2012)

روحتلو-إليسا


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (29 أغسطس 2012)

*اوعديني .. ابو وديع *


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (29 أغسطس 2012)

*كلمات 

ماجدة الرومى *


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (30 أغسطس 2012)

*كيفك انت . فيروز*


----------



## Violet Fragrance (30 أغسطس 2012)

يا الله ما أحلى كلمات هالأغنية يا شقاوة...عم اسمعا هلأ...بحس كلماتا و صوت ماجدة فيا بتوهب الإنسان احساس رهيب...

يسمعني حين يراقصني
كلمات ليست كالكلمات...
يأخذني من تحت ذراعي
يزرعني بإحدى الغيمات...
و المطر الأسود في عيني يتساقط زخات زخات...
يحملني معه يحملني لمساء وردي الشرفات...


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (30 أغسطس 2012)

[YOUTUBE]MUIRV9ba0cM[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## oesi no (30 أغسطس 2012)

شدى الضفاير  حنان ماضى


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (30 أغسطس 2012)

كيفك قال عم بيقولوا صار عندك ولاد انا والله كنت مفكرتك برات البلاد 

فيرررروز


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 أغسطس 2012)

خليك فاكرنى عمرو دياااب​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (30 أغسطس 2012)

اديش كان فيه ناس .. فيروزتي


----------



## سرجيوُس (30 أغسطس 2012)

يا يسوع تعبااااااااان
محتاج لحنان


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (30 أغسطس 2012)

*تعبت اداري واخبي جرحي اخاف تخوني في يوم ملامحي  ويبان عليا الحزن حتي في عز فرحي .. ابو وديع *


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 أغسطس 2012)

اسعد واحدة اليسا​


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 أغسطس 2012)

غمض عينيك دويتو 
مى كساب ومجد القاسم ​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (30 أغسطس 2012)

*عظات الانبا رافائيل *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (30 أغسطس 2012)

*انا لحبيبي .. فيروز*


----------



## چاكس (30 أغسطس 2012)

بسمع eminem


----------



## oesi no (30 أغسطس 2012)

حماقى من قلبى بغنى


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (30 أغسطس 2012)

انا صاحيا بسمع  نفسى اغنيه (كان  فى فاراشه صغيره لابسه جونله منقطه هههههههههههههه بتاعت سعاد حسنى)
 مش فاهما ليه


----------



## MIKEL MIK (30 أغسطس 2012)

*عامل عبيط - فريق واما​*


----------



## إيمليــآ (30 أغسطس 2012)

*,.

**خآيف ... منيـــر *
* 

.،*


​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (30 أغسطس 2012)

*لا تكذبي .. نجاه الصغيره*


----------



## Violet Fragrance (30 أغسطس 2012)

هيدا الغرام - باسمة


----------



## ABOTARBO (30 أغسطس 2012)

عظة لانبا رافائيل


----------



## marcelino (30 أغسطس 2012)

لا يكون ظلام .. ابونا موسي​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (31 أغسطس 2012)

مناظرة بين  no pain و ابن الملك


----------



## ABOTARBO (31 أغسطس 2012)

ترنيمة انتِ منارة الاقداس


----------



## MIKEL MIK (31 أغسطس 2012)

*أحضان الحبايب -- حليم​*


----------



## Violet Fragrance (31 أغسطس 2012)

عم بسمع صوتي و أنا عم دندن ترنيمة سأمتع ناظريا بروعة السما

سأمتع ناظريا بروعة السما ... أتوه في البراري و أهجر الحمى
لأكون قريبا منها كلما ... نشبت حروب و سالت دمى
إلهي اكتويت بنار الضياع ... و صرت أحمل الخطايا كالمتاع


----------



## أم أمونيوس (31 أغسطس 2012)

ترنيمة مين غيرك بيحن علىَ


----------



## R.O.R.O (31 أغسطس 2012)

جانا الهوا حولم ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 سبتمبر 2012)

مسئولة منك شيرين​


----------



## ABOTARBO (1 سبتمبر 2012)

احبك يارب فى خلوتى


----------



## إيمليــآ (1 سبتمبر 2012)

*,.*

*music >>  Beauty Unveiled* 


*.،*​ 
​


----------



## oesi no (1 سبتمبر 2012)

*نغمة موبايل اخويا وهو نايم  وجاله يجى 2 مليون مكالمه ومش بيصحى 
صدددددددددددعت
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (1 سبتمبر 2012)

كان فى كنيسة لدميانة القديسة فى ارض بابا دبلو _ ترنيمة قديمة خالص بس بحبها


----------



## چاكس (1 سبتمبر 2012)

madonna


----------



## +Sameh+ (1 سبتمبر 2012)

قصيدة هذه تقواكـ  ​


----------



## +Sameh+ (1 سبتمبر 2012)

أنا مستهلشى يارب طيبتك -هايدى- ​


----------



## ABOTARBO (1 سبتمبر 2012)

ترنيمة حبك قصة _ ايفيت سمير


----------



## Violet Fragrance (1 سبتمبر 2012)

يا مهرتي - هاني متواسي


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 سبتمبر 2012)

غريبة الناس وائل جسار

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 سبتمبر 2012)

شوقنا عمرو دياب​


----------



## oesi no (2 سبتمبر 2012)

نفسي ابقى جنبه


----------



## zezza (2 سبتمبر 2012)

انا شخبطة على الحيط 
حماقى


----------



## ABOTARBO (2 سبتمبر 2012)

بردو بسمع *ترنيمة حبك قصة _ ايفيت سمير*


----------



## إيمليــآ (2 سبتمبر 2012)

*,.

 **I'll always love you*

 *
.،*​ ​


----------



## جورجينيو- (2 سبتمبر 2012)

كاظم الساهر 
ابحث عنك


----------



## چاكس (2 سبتمبر 2012)

*بسمع حوار سيادة الفريق أحمد شفيق على قناة العربية
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 سبتمبر 2012)

ترنيمة بين يديك راحتى​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (2 سبتمبر 2012)

_بسمع صوت بيقولي أصبري _​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (2 سبتمبر 2012)

*اهواك 
العندليب *


----------



## +Sameh+ (2 سبتمبر 2012)

قصيدة هذه تقواكـ ​


----------



## ABOTARBO (2 سبتمبر 2012)

تمجيد للسيدة العذراء


----------



## R.O.R.O (3 سبتمبر 2012)

فاكر اليسا ​


----------



## +Sameh+ (3 سبتمبر 2012)

ترنيمة حملى ثقيل وأضيع عمرى حائرا​


----------



## ABOTARBO (3 سبتمبر 2012)

بردووووووووووووووو بسمع *ترنيمة حبك قصة _ ايفيت سمير*


----------



## أم أمونيوس (3 سبتمبر 2012)

سيبنى اعيش


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 سبتمبر 2012)

ميال عمرو دياب​


----------



## Samir poet (4 سبتمبر 2012)

بتفرج على مصارعةبث مباشر
من امريكا
http://www.thefirstrow.eu/watch/138994/1/watch-wwe-monday-night-raw.html


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 سبتمبر 2012)

ترنيمة ياللى امامك حياتى ​


----------



## Zion3000 (4 سبتمبر 2012)

*بسمع بابا مشغل التليفزيون و سهران
*


----------



## ABOTARBO (4 سبتمبر 2012)

بسمع ابونا داود لمعى وابونا بولس جورج الاتنين روووووووووووووووعة


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (4 سبتمبر 2012)

بسمع better life 2012


----------



## PoNA ELLY (4 سبتمبر 2012)

ترنيمة اجمل خدام رووووووووووعه جدااااااا​


----------



## oesi no (4 سبتمبر 2012)

صوت الغساله


----------



## ABOTARBO (4 سبتمبر 2012)

ان اشتياق القلب زاد _ فاديا بزى


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 سبتمبر 2012)

ترنيمة ادنو اليك ارتاح ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 سبتمبر 2012)

ترنيمة وسط البحر الهايج​


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 سبتمبر 2012)

اغنية بانو بانو سعاد حسنى ​


----------



## إيمليــآ (5 سبتمبر 2012)

*,.

 **إلى تلميذهـ *>> *كآظـــم*
 *
* * 

.،*​


----------



## bob (5 سبتمبر 2012)

*اسعد واحده ( اليسا)
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 سبتمبر 2012)

ساعات اليسا ​


----------



## جورجينيو- (5 سبتمبر 2012)

بسمع غنوة معانيها جميله 
لموسيقار  الاجيال 
بيقول فيها ما العمر الا ليلة كان لها صباحٌ جميلُ


----------



## ABOTARBO (5 سبتمبر 2012)

بردووووووووووووووو بسمع *ترنيمة حبك قصة _ ايفيت سمير*


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 سبتمبر 2012)

مسئولة منك شيرين ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 سبتمبر 2012)

بحبك اكتر عمرو دياب​


----------



## marcelino (7 سبتمبر 2012)

لما قابلته مره صدفه .. عايده الايوبى​


----------



## kalimooo (7 سبتمبر 2012)

اصوات غريبة


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 سبتمبر 2012)

اهواك عبد الحليم ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 سبتمبر 2012)

فى حاجة فيك عمرو دياب​


----------



## kalimooo (7 سبتمبر 2012)

في يوم من الأيام.
حليمووو


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 سبتمبر 2012)

ترنيمة ادنو اليك ارتاح ​


----------



## جورجينيو- (7 سبتمبر 2012)

كاظم الساهر


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 سبتمبر 2012)

كلمات ماجدة الرومى ​


----------



## چاكس (7 سبتمبر 2012)

بسمع حماقى


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 سبتمبر 2012)

ترنيمة ادنو اليك ارتاح​


----------



## ABOTARBO (7 سبتمبر 2012)

بحرالتجارب _ انطون ابراهيم عياد


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 سبتمبر 2012)

انا بعشقك ميادة ​


----------



## kalimooo (8 سبتمبر 2012)

كان في زمان ألبين


----------



## MIKEL MIK (8 سبتمبر 2012)

*سهرت الليل​*


----------



## Alexander.t (8 سبتمبر 2012)

بنلف فى دواير


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 سبتمبر 2012)

جانا الهوا حولم ​


----------



## Alexander.t (8 سبتمبر 2012)

* انا موصلتش لحاجه من اللى حلمت بيه سوء اختيار ده ولا سذاجه ولا ايييييييه ؟
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 سبتمبر 2012)

اشتقت اليك  علمنى ان لا اشتاق حليم ​


----------



## فادي الكلداني (8 سبتمبر 2012)

*هههههه من الاغاني الوطنية التي احبها ...

فوت بيها وعالزلم خليها!!
*


----------



## ^_^mirna (8 سبتمبر 2012)

tell me why -declan galbraith​


----------



## چاكس (8 سبتمبر 2012)

*اصالة - كبرتك على سيدك*​


----------



## إيمليــآ (8 سبتمبر 2012)

*,.*

*جنبكـ على طول* >> *آلجرينى *








*.،*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (8 سبتمبر 2012)

قصيدة هذه تقواكـ ​


----------



## mero_engel (8 سبتمبر 2012)

يابنات نانسي عجرم


----------



## MIKEL MIK (9 سبتمبر 2012)

*بسلم عليك​*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (9 سبتمبر 2012)

*مالى و انا مالى 

وردة *


----------



## +Sameh+ (9 سبتمبر 2012)

سلمت ليكـ كـل ما ليا ​


----------



## ABOTARBO (9 سبتمبر 2012)

اشتياق القلب _ فاديا بزى


----------



## ABOTARBO (10 سبتمبر 2012)

ترنيمة اجمل خدام


----------



## چاكس (10 سبتمبر 2012)

*ساعات - الشحرورة 
*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (11 سبتمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *مالى و انا مالى
> 
> وردة *



*يا مروق انت:99:​*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (11 سبتمبر 2012)

*تأمل للبابا ,, عن التوبة *


----------



## kalimooo (12 سبتمبر 2012)

*امينه وهشام الحاج -بلدنا   *


----------



## +Sameh+ (12 سبتمبر 2012)

بعد 20 يوم - رودى -​


----------



## چاكس (12 سبتمبر 2012)

*حماده هلال - سبونج بوب *


----------



## إيمليــآ (12 سبتمبر 2012)

*,.*​ 
*بتبعدينى* >> *منير*​


​*.،*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (12 سبتمبر 2012)

متستغربش _ منال سمير


----------



## +Sameh+ (12 سبتمبر 2012)

أنت تدعو للوليمة - فاديا -​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (12 سبتمبر 2012)

*استحاله .. جورج الراسي*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (13 سبتمبر 2012)

el 2a5baar


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (13 سبتمبر 2012)

*امسك يارب ايدي زي بطرس زمااااان
لما قرب يغرق مسكت ايديه بحنااااااااااان ^,^
*


----------



## PoNA ELLY (13 سبتمبر 2012)

انا لو عليا ما افارقكش .. نرمين وهبه​


----------



## The Dragon Christian (13 سبتمبر 2012)

مناره الكتاب المقدس (الموعظه علي الجبل)


----------



## إيمليــآ (13 سبتمبر 2012)

*,.
*
*أحبيى بلآ عقد *>>* كآظم *



*.،*
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (13 سبتمبر 2012)

أيام وعدت - مصطفى كامل -​


----------



## The Dragon Christian (14 سبتمبر 2012)

خارج اسوارك يا اورشليم - هايدي منتصر


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (14 سبتمبر 2012)

*حبيبتي من تكون ,, حليم *


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (14 سبتمبر 2012)

طب عبد الحليم تسمعيه ازاي احسدك على الصبر

 اسمع حبية حبيبك


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (14 سبتمبر 2012)

*ده وحشنى بقى جدا نفسى اكون وياه
	واحضنوا حتى لو ثانية واحكى معاه
	مش قادر يوم اتخيل انو خلاص راح
	ده غيابوا عنى وجع قلبى وسقانى الاه
	كل ثانية كل ليلة كل يوم
	مفيش بعده حياه
	ده عمرى و كل حاجه ليا
	ديه نظرة عينة ديه بالدنيا
	يرجعلى يشوفنى ولو ثانية اصعب عليه
	ده عارفنى بجد اكتر منى
	ده بعده ده كان غصب عنى
	انا بيع انا عمرى ويرجعلى
	مش هكون غير ليه

ـــ

مجدي سعد - من يوم ما غاب عني 
*


----------



## +Sameh+ (14 سبتمبر 2012)

اخر حاجة - حمادة هلال -​


----------



## إيمليــآ (14 سبتمبر 2012)

*,.
*
ذكريآت ميح >> حمآقى 



*.،*​


----------



## kalimooo (14 سبتمبر 2012)

*ريتك تقبريني   *


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (14 سبتمبر 2012)

نجوي عم بمزح ​


----------



## احلى ديانة (14 سبتمبر 2012)

اكمل انت الحب​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (15 سبتمبر 2012)

*تأمل .. ربنا موجود .. للبابا حبيبي *


----------



## +Sameh+ (15 سبتمبر 2012)

عادية خالص -على فاروق-​


----------



## The Dragon Christian (15 سبتمبر 2012)

عادية خالص -على فاروق
--------
بعشق الاغنيه دي
 


------------
فاديا بزي - يسوع بالحب اكبر


----------



## إيمليــآ (15 سبتمبر 2012)

*,.
*
*وأتعودت* .. *كآرول سمآحة*


*.،*​ ​


----------



## +Sameh+ (15 سبتمبر 2012)

تنده عليا - نيفين شكرالله -​


----------



## oesi no (15 سبتمبر 2012)

بسمع ماتش برشلونه وخيتافى 
1-0 للبرسا


----------



## zezza (15 سبتمبر 2012)

ترنيمة انا بحبك يا رب انا بعبدك يارب


----------



## The Dragon Christian (15 سبتمبر 2012)

"shakira "Waka Waka


----------



## PoNA ELLY (15 سبتمبر 2012)

بيانو .. عمرو اسماعيل​


----------



## Anas2 (15 سبتمبر 2012)

Andre Rieu - The God Father


*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (15 سبتمبر 2012)

امسك يارب ايدي


----------



## kalimooo (15 سبتمبر 2012)

يــا عــاشــقــة الــورد


----------



## غلبان (15 سبتمبر 2012)

ماهر زين - السلام عليك يا رسول الله


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 سبتمبر 2012)

خلى القلب حليم ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 سبتمبر 2012)

*تـعـبـت مـنـك .. 

 عشان ماليش غيرك ولا بستغنى عنك وعشان بحبك .. 

 ماليش مكان فى زعلى ارحلو الا حضنك و عشان مالييييـش غيرك حبيب

 لو قولت أمشى .. 

 توحشنى قبل ما تمشى خطوة بعيدة عنى تضحك فـى وشي بمسح دمـوعي

 و بنسى لـيـه قـللـت مـنى و بقول مافيييـش فى الحب عيب بقليلى برضى ,,
*
​


----------



## kalimooo (16 سبتمبر 2012)

* مروان خوري - كل القصايد*


----------



## ponponayah (16 سبتمبر 2012)

Avril Lavigne - I Love You​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 سبتمبر 2012)

*تأمل الرجاء .. للبابا شنودة*


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (16 سبتمبر 2012)

القداس الغرغوري لابونا يوسف اسعد


----------



## +Sameh+ (16 سبتمبر 2012)

بعد 20 يوم - رودى - ​


----------



## johna&jesus (16 سبتمبر 2012)

نفسى افهم ليه ؟؟​


----------



## ponponayah (16 سبتمبر 2012)

ندمان _ حماقي​


----------



## johna&jesus (16 سبتمبر 2012)

_لو لسا باقى_​


----------



## سانتي (16 سبتمبر 2012)

*يا ايراني كلبك ودع....​*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 سبتمبر 2012)

*كوكتيل .. لجورج وسوف*


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 سبتمبر 2012)

على طول بتوحشنى سومة ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 سبتمبر 2012)

*اليسا .. ساعات*


----------



## PoNA ELLY (16 سبتمبر 2012)

مش بعيد عليك يارب .. ماهر فايز​


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 سبتمبر 2012)

اليسا تعبت منك ​


----------



## +Sameh+ (17 سبتمبر 2012)

اخر حاجة - حمادة هلال -​


----------



## إيمليــآ (17 سبتمبر 2012)

*,.*​
كيفكـ إنت >> فيــــروز *

* 

*.،*
​


----------



## white.angel (17 سبتمبر 2012)

*بعدوا الحبايب .. فيروز *


----------



## ميرنا (17 سبتمبر 2012)

بسمع صوت العيال فى الشارع حاجة صدااااااااااااااااااااع


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (17 سبتمبر 2012)

*دلع النساء
كاظم *


----------



## soul & life (17 سبتمبر 2012)

فيروز .....احترف الحزن و الانتظار


----------



## The Dragon Christian (17 سبتمبر 2012)

on paltalk


----------



## kalimooo (17 سبتمبر 2012)

*ملحم بركات - حبيبي انت*


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 سبتمبر 2012)

شخصية عنيدة اصالة 
​


----------



## The Dragon Christian (18 سبتمبر 2012)

احلي الناس - حماقي


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (18 سبتمبر 2012)

*تأملي المفضل , ربنا موجود , للبابا حبيبي*


----------



## PoNA ELLY (18 سبتمبر 2012)

بكـــره هتتدبر ... فاديا​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (18 سبتمبر 2012)

*لا تفقد الرجاء .. للبابا شنودة*


----------



## kalimooo (18 سبتمبر 2012)

*مروان خوري وكارول سماحه يا رب*


----------



## The Dragon Christian (18 سبتمبر 2012)

مابتنساش- ايمان بسيط


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (18 سبتمبر 2012)

ترنيمة اسمها بحبك يا يسوع​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (18 سبتمبر 2012)

*انتظر الرب تقوي وليتشدد قلبك .. البابا حبيبي *


----------



## kalimooo (18 سبتمبر 2012)

*نجاة الصغيره - أيظن*


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 سبتمبر 2012)

قارئة الفنجان حولم ​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (18 سبتمبر 2012)

يوم من عمري حليييييييييييم​


----------



## kalimooo (18 سبتمبر 2012)

الله عليكي يا موكيييييييي احلى تقييم


----------



## kalimooo (18 سبتمبر 2012)

*انا لك على طول - عبدالحليم حافظ - الكنار الحزين*


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (18 سبتمبر 2012)

نعم يا حبيبي حليييييييييييييم


----------



## The Dragon Christian (18 سبتمبر 2012)

حاجه غريبه حليم وشاديه


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (18 سبتمبر 2012)

مدينة الحب كاظم الساهر​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (18 سبتمبر 2012)

ايه حكايتكم مع عبد الحليم ياشباب
هو مات ولا ايه ؟


----------



## The Dragon Christian (18 سبتمبر 2012)

*اصل ده الوقت اللي يتسمع في اغاني الطرب الاصيل  
*

*عبد الحليم حافظ _ رسالة من تحت الماء 
*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (18 سبتمبر 2012)

The Dragon Christian قال:


> *اصل ده الوقت اللي يتسمع في اغاني الطرب الاصيل
> *
> 
> *عبد الحليم حافظ _ رسالة من تحت الماء
> *



اه طيب كويس فهمتني اصلي افتكرته مات ولا حاجه :dance:


----------



## kalimooo (18 سبتمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> اه طيب كويس فهمتني اصلي افتكرته مات ولا حاجه :dance:



بيقولو رعمسيس  اتوفى
ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (18 سبتمبر 2012)

> اه طيب كويس فهمتني اصلي افتكرته مات ولا حاجه



هههههههههههههههههههههههه
بعد الشر عليه اوعي تقولي كدة تاني


حليم 
الليالي​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (18 سبتمبر 2012)

كليمو قال:


> بيقولو رعمسيس  اتوفى
> ههههههههههههههههه


هااااااار اسود رعمسيس اتوفي . ان لله وان اليه راجعون :dance:



moky قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> بعد الشر عليه اوعي تقولي كدة تاني
> 
> 
> ...



لا مش هقول عليه كده تاني
بس برضو محدش رد عليا هو ماات



وبالمناسبه انا بسمع نجاه الصغيره .. فاكره


----------



## The Dragon Christian (18 سبتمبر 2012)

اه طيب كويس فهمتني اصلي افتكرته مات ولا حاجه :dance:

مات .....!!!!
محدش قلي 
هههههههههههههههههه

ام كلثوم الف ليله وليله


----------



## kalimooo (18 سبتمبر 2012)

نجاة الصغيرة من اروع مطرباتكم ولن تتكر تأكيد


----------



## kalimooo (18 سبتمبر 2012)

ساكن قاصدي نجاة الصغيرة انما هيا كبيرة ههههههههههه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (18 سبتمبر 2012)

The Dragon Christian قال:


> اه طيب كويس فهمتني اصلي افتكرته مات ولا حاجه :dance:
> 
> مات .....!!!!
> محدش قلي
> ...


وانا ونبي ياخويا مكنتش اعرف 
اااااااااااااااااااااااااااايه دنيااااااااااا







نجاه .. كل فين وفين


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (18 سبتمبر 2012)

كليمو قال:


> نجاة الصغيرة من اروع مطرباتكم ولن تتكر تأكيد





كليمو قال:


> ساكن قاصدي نجاة الصغيرة انما هيا كبيرة ههههههههههه



ايووه والله انت بتفـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــهم وكلك زوق
نجاة يعني الاحساس والدفا والرومانسيه 
شابووه ليك:t13:


----------



## kalimooo (18 سبتمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ايووه والله انت بتفـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــهم وكلك زوق
> نجاة يعني الاحساس والدفا والرومانسيه
> شابووه ليك:t13:



 شابوه
دى فرنسي بقيتي لبنانية لانهم مش بيتكلموا الا فرنسي
ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (18 سبتمبر 2012)

كليمو قال:


> شابوه
> دى فرنسي بقيتي لبنانية لانهم مش بيتكلموا الا فرنسي
> ههههههههههههههههههه


ممممممم طيب هيك انا بدي احكي لبناني لكان :t13:


نجاة سامحني خلاص توبت


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (18 سبتمبر 2012)

ليالي الشمال الحزينة فيروووووووووووز ​


----------



## kalimooo (18 سبتمبر 2012)

*عبد الحليم حافظ ــ حبيبتي من تكون.*


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (18 سبتمبر 2012)

فيرووووووووووز
بكتب اسمك يا حبيبي​


----------



## kalimooo (18 سبتمبر 2012)

*اشتقت اليك فعلمنى أن لا أشتاق...عبد الحليم حافظ   *


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (18 سبتمبر 2012)

في يوم وليله .... ورده


----------



## kalimooo (18 سبتمبر 2012)

*جواب _ عبد الحليم   *


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (18 سبتمبر 2012)

محلى السجود 
زياد شحاتة​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (18 سبتمبر 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rXGB7IHigFE&feature=related

اصلي مش قادره اكتب انا بسمع ايه
ايدي وجعتني
فانا قولت اجيب الرابط وخلاص
: )


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 سبتمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rXGB7IHigFE&feature=related
> 
> اصلي مش قادره اكتب انا بسمع ايه
> ايدي وجعتني
> ...


ميرسى يا قلبى على الاغنية الجميلة دى تحفة هههههه​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (18 سبتمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> ميرسى يا قلبى على الاغنية الجميلة دى تحفة هههههه​


العفو ياحبيبتي
اي خدمه هههههههههههههه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (18 سبتمبر 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z-YOx_F1n2A&feature=related

ورده , الوداااااع


----------



## kalimooo (18 سبتمبر 2012)

*ليلى مراد ( ليه خلتنى احبك )*


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 سبتمبر 2012)

حنين وردة ​


----------



## kalimooo (18 سبتمبر 2012)

*ليلى مراد - انا قلبي دليلي   *


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (18 سبتمبر 2012)

ورده ,,,, بووووودعك
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9_NxDI-LJ-4&feature=related

بجد رهيييييييييبه


----------



## kalimooo (18 سبتمبر 2012)

*جورج وسوف كان طفل سنه 10
جورج وسوف موال نادر وقديم جداَ يادي النعيم كامل ‎.flv   *


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (18 سبتمبر 2012)

كليمو قال:


> *جورج وسوف كان طفل سنه 10
> جورج وسوف موال نادر وقديم جداَ يادي النعيم كامل ‎.flv   *


واو بجد بتسمع  جورج وسوف ونجاه مع بعض
مش عارفه اقولك ايه
بجد كلك زوووووق


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (18 سبتمبر 2012)

ورده .. عملت اايه فينا السنين


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 سبتمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ورده .. عملت اايه فينا السنين


بموووووووت فى الاغنية دى ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (18 سبتمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> بموووووووت فى الاغنية دى ​


الشر عنك ياقلبي
فعلا اغنيه جميله وانتي كلك زوق
خدي اسمعيها معايا
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o2T2-OZJqTk&feature=related

وبحبببك والله بحبك :smil12:


----------



## kalimooo (18 سبتمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> واو بجد بتسمع  جورج وسوف ونجاه مع بعض
> مش عارفه اقولك ايه
> بجد كلك زوووووق



بحب التاريخ
هههههههههههههههه
مما يعني بقراء تواريخ كل  حضارات العالم
السياسية والفنية
القديمة والجديدة
مثلاً عندكم
من ايام الفراعنة حتى ايام الملك فاروق وثورة عبد الناصر سياسياً
فنيا 
من ايام سايد درويش وعبد الوهاب وباقي العمالقة
ههههههههههههههه
بالصين مثلاً لو سئلتي عن اسماء ال 5000 الاف نائب
ممكن أأقولك على نصفهم
هههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 سبتمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> الشر عنك ياقلبي
> فعلا اغنيه جميله وانتي كلك زوق
> خدي اسمعيها معايا
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o2T2-OZJqTk&feature=related
> ...


اد العيون السود احبك ​


----------



## kalimooo (18 سبتمبر 2012)

*امتى الزمان يسمح يا جميل*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (18 سبتمبر 2012)

كليمو قال:


> بحب التاريخ
> هههههههههههههههه
> مما يعني بقراء تواريخ كل  حضارات العالم
> السياسية والفنية
> ...



اها طيب كويس والله 
وبسم الصليب عليك واضح عندك معلومات قيمه

بس ايه حكايه عندكم عندكم دي
هو انت منين ؟:t13:


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (18 سبتمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> اد العيون السود احبك ​


وشوف اد ايه بحبك :smil12:


----------



## kalimooo (18 سبتمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> اها طيب كويس والله
> وبسم الصليب عليك واضح عندك معلومات قيمه
> 
> بس ايه حكايه عندكم عندكم دي
> هو انت منين ؟:t13:



من بلد الارز
لبنان


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (18 سبتمبر 2012)

كليمو قال:


> من بلد الارز
> لبنان


اها احسن نااااس بامانه



بيحسدوني .. ابو وديع
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D6WU_fU7doc&feature=related


----------



## kalimooo (18 سبتمبر 2012)

تعرفي يا واثقة بالرغم من انه سني كشاب 
لكني بحب الطرب القديم وخصوصاً للعمالقة 

عبد الوهاب
فريد
 حليمو
اسمهان
ليلى مراد
راقية ابراهيم مصرية دى ههههه لو مش تعرفي
نجاة
اظن شادية اختها؟؟
كفاية
لبنانياً
قليلين ههههههههه


----------



## kalimooo (18 سبتمبر 2012)

*اسمهان اغنية ليالي الانس*


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 سبتمبر 2012)

اليسا اسعد واحدة ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (18 سبتمبر 2012)

كليمو قال:


> تعرفي يا واثقة بالرغم من انه سني كشاب
> لكني بحب الطرب القديم وخصوصاً للعمالقة
> 
> عبد الوهاب
> ...


اها والله انت بتعرف تسمع وزوقك هايل
وانا اعرف رايقه ابراهيم دي حبيبتي حبيبتي وصحبتي من ايام الجيزه :spor2:
وعلي فكره اخت نجاه سعاد حسني مش شاديه 
يلا اهي معلومه جديده .. عد الجمايل بقي :t13:

وانتوا عندكم مطربين حلوين خالص 
منهم وائل كافوري
واليسا ونانسي
ونجوي كرم
وحبيبي جورج وسوف بس انا عارفه انه  سوري




وانا بسمع دلوقتي .جورج ,يوم الوداع


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 سبتمبر 2012)

مستنياك نانسى ​


----------



## marcelino (18 سبتمبر 2012)

يا حمام بتنوح ليه فكرت عليا الحبايب .. منير​


----------



## kalimooo (18 سبتمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> اها والله انت بتعرف تسمع وزوقك هايل
> وانا اعرف رايقه ابراهيم دي حبيبتي حبيبتي وصحبتي من ايام الجيزه :spor2:
> وعلي فكره اخت نجاه سعاد حسني مش شاديه
> يلا اهي معلومه جديده .. عد الجمايل بقي :t13:
> ...




اه اتلخبطت هههههههه بين سعاد وشادية 
صحححححح
الزهايمر منتشر بكثرة الايام دي..


----------



## kalimooo (18 سبتمبر 2012)

*حكيم عيون -*


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 سبتمبر 2012)

ساعات ساعات الصبوحة ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 سبتمبر 2012)

عاشقة وغلبانة  صباااح​


----------



## kalimooo (19 سبتمبر 2012)

*وائل كفوري - ما وعدتك بنجوم الليل*


----------



## kalimooo (19 سبتمبر 2012)

بعترفلك اني بحبك ..


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 سبتمبر 2012)

ليلة من الليالى نجاه​


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 سبتمبر 2012)

القريب منك بعيد نجاة​


----------



## kalimooo (19 سبتمبر 2012)

*بغنيلها و بدقلها - رامي عياش*


----------



## The Dragon Christian (19 سبتمبر 2012)

*كاظم الساهر - كل عام وانتي حبيبتي 
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 سبتمبر 2012)

يا واد يا تقيل سعاد حسنى ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 سبتمبر 2012)

وماله عمرو دياب​


----------



## kalimooo (19 سبتمبر 2012)

* مال القمر ماله*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (19 سبتمبر 2012)

امسك يارب ايدي زي بطرس زمان


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 سبتمبر 2012)

رسالة من تحت الماء حليم ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 سبتمبر 2012)

مداح القمر حليمو​


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 سبتمبر 2012)

ساعات اليسا ​


----------



## kalimooo (19 سبتمبر 2012)

*صباح ساعات ساعات*


----------



## +Sameh+ (19 سبتمبر 2012)

أوقات بتوب - هايدى -​


----------



## إيمليــآ (19 سبتمبر 2012)

*,.*

  كيف أنسى سيدى آلغآلى آلمسيح *3>*
*
*

*.،*
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 سبتمبر 2012)

ياللى امامك حياتى ​


----------



## kalimooo (19 سبتمبر 2012)

أنتم الذين بالمسيح اعتمدتم


----------



## التايسونى (19 سبتمبر 2012)

للهوى احكام  جورج وسوف


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 سبتمبر 2012)

فى حاجات تتحس نانسى ​


----------



## kalimooo (19 سبتمبر 2012)

*ان البرايا بأسرها   *


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (20 سبتمبر 2012)

ها اتي بطيبي بيتر لايف​


----------



## marcelino (20 سبتمبر 2012)

وحياتى خليكي مع قلبى دايب فيكي .. عمرو​


----------



## tena.barbie (20 سبتمبر 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aTEzh9kQups&feature=related

  7elwaaa gdnnn


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 سبتمبر 2012)

انا بحبك فضل شاكر​


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 سبتمبر 2012)

انا بحبك انت داليا​


----------



## kalimooo (20 سبتمبر 2012)

* انا لك علي طول*


----------



## Anas2 (20 سبتمبر 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pEGOYb6NQSA
نعم يا حبيبي نعم...  أروع ما غنى عبد الحليم


----------



## kalimooo (20 سبتمبر 2012)

* يوم حبك أجمل صدفة*


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 سبتمبر 2012)

عيون القلب نجاة​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (20 سبتمبر 2012)

صباحو يارورو يارايق : )

انا بسمع حوار مع الله .. للبابا


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 سبتمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> صباحو يارورو يارايق : )
> 
> انا بسمع حوار مع الله .. للبابا


هعمل ايه بقا شوية روقان كدا على الماشى هههههههههه​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (20 سبتمبر 2012)

ربنا يروق بالك ويطمن قلبك علي طول ياارب


حوار مع الله 2


----------



## kalimooo (20 سبتمبر 2012)

*القلب قلبي*


----------



## فيرس (20 سبتمبر 2012)

ترنيمة يا نفسى لا تنحنى للمرنم الجميل " وائل كفرونى " 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Of7zB-UoAtM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 سبتمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ربنا يروق بالك ويطمن قلبك علي طول ياارب
> 
> 
> حوار مع الله 2


ميرسى يا قلبى ويفرح قلبك ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (20 سبتمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> ميرسى يا قلبى ويفرح قلبك ​


ربنا يخليكي ليا ويسعدك ياارب:smil12:


----------



## kalimooo (20 سبتمبر 2012)

*جواب _*


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 سبتمبر 2012)

يا خلى القلب حليمو ​


----------



## kalimooo (20 سبتمبر 2012)

بحلم بيك انا بحلم


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (20 سبتمبر 2012)

مش بسمع حاجه النت مهنج
عجبكم كده


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 سبتمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> مش بسمع حاجه النت مهنج
> عجبكم كده


هههههههههههههههههه
 معلش يا قلبى اسمعلك انا اللى عاوزاه ​


----------



## kalimooo (20 سبتمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> مش بسمع حاجه النت مهنج
> عجبكم كده


شو يعني مهنج


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (20 سبتمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه
> معلش يا قلبى اسمعلك انا اللى عاوزاه ​


مممممممم اسمعيلي حاجه لجورج وسوف ويحبذ اغنيه سهرت الليل 
معلش هتعبك معايا هههههههه


كليمو قال:


> شو يعني مهنج


ممممم مهنج شو بدي اوصفهالك
اوصفهاله انتي يارورو عشان انا القاموس مش معايا:t13:


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 سبتمبر 2012)

​


واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> مممممممم اسمعيلي حاجه لجورج وسوف ويحبذ اغنيه سهرت الليل
> معلش هتعبك معايا هههههههه
> 
> ممممم مهنج شو بدي اوصفهالك
> اوصفهاله انتي يارورو عشان انا القاموس مش معايا:t13:​


​ والنعمة يا اوختى انا مواعرف اوصفها كيف ​


----------



## kalimooo (20 سبتمبر 2012)

مش عارف اشكركم ازاي بقى وصف خارق
ههههههههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 سبتمبر 2012)

كليمو قال:


> مش عارف اشكركم ازاي بقى وصف خارق
> ههههههههههههههه


هههههههههههههه اى خدمة انت تؤمر بس​


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 سبتمبر 2012)

نبتدى منين الحكاية حولم​


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 سبتمبر 2012)

مممممممم اسمعيلي حاجه لجورج وسوف ويحبذ اغنيه سهرت الليل 
 معلش هتعبك معايا هههههههه

من عيونى يا قلبى 
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (20 سبتمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> ​ والنعمة يا اوختى انا مواعرف اوصفها كيف ​


يادي الفضايح الراجل يقول علينا ايه دلوقتي
معندناش قاموس :dance:

ويسلمولي عيونك يارورو


----------



## kalimooo (20 سبتمبر 2012)

*بامر الحب - عبد الحليم*


----------



## جيلان (20 سبتمبر 2012)

فيروز - مش فارقة معاى


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 سبتمبر 2012)

سهرت الليل جورج وسوف 
علشان خاطر عيون حبيبتى ​


----------



## kalimooo (20 سبتمبر 2012)

جيلان قال:


> فيروز - مش فارقة معاى



فينك يا بنية
ههههههه


----------



## جيلان (20 سبتمبر 2012)

كليمو قال:


> فينك يا بنية
> ههههههه



انت بتسمع مصرى وانا بسمع لبنانى :spor2:


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 سبتمبر 2012)

تعبت منك اليسا ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (20 سبتمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> سهرت الليل جورج وسوف
> علشان خاطر عيون حبيبتى ​


ربنا يخليكي ليا ومش يحرمني منك
امووووووواه:smil12:


----------



## kalimooo (20 سبتمبر 2012)

جيلان قال:


> انت بتسمع مصرى وانا بسمع لبنانى :spor2:



يس
ليه كده؟؟
بتحصل بأحسن العائلات عارفه
هههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 سبتمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ربنا يخليكي ليا ومش يحرمني منك
> امووووووواه:smil12:


ويخليكى ليا يا قلبى 
امووووووووووووووووووووووووووواه ​


----------



## جيلان (20 سبتمبر 2012)

كليمو قال:


> يس
> ليه كده؟؟
> بتحصل بأحسن العائلات عارفه
> هههههههه



دلؤتى بتفرج على كرتون :yahoo:


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 سبتمبر 2012)

مسئولة منك شيرين ​


----------



## kalimooo (20 سبتمبر 2012)

جيلان قال:


> دلؤتى بتفرج على كرتون :yahoo:



الظاهر كنتي نايمة 
فايقة رايقة..هههههه


----------



## جيلان (20 سبتمبر 2012)

كليمو قال:


> الظاهر كنتي نايمة
> فايقة رايقة..هههههه



هههههه لا دنا فى الهزيع الرابع
رايحة عالنوم :kap:


----------



## kalimooo (20 سبتمبر 2012)

* بلغي كل مواعيدي*


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 سبتمبر 2012)

بتيجى سيرتك نوسة​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (20 سبتمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> بتيجى سيرتك نوسة​


جامده الاغنيه دي بجد
زوقك رائع

:smil12:


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 سبتمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> جامده الاغنيه دي بجد
> زوقك رائع
> 
> :smil12:


ميرسى يا قلبى من بعض ما عندكم ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 سبتمبر 2012)

وانا بين ايديك نانسى ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 سبتمبر 2012)

جوايا ليك اليسا ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 سبتمبر 2012)

ع بالى حبيبى اليسا ​


----------



## kalimooo (20 سبتمبر 2012)

*Marwan Khoury Kena Etafa2na مروان خوري كنا 
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 سبتمبر 2012)

ساعات بشتاق محمد فؤاد​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (20 سبتمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> ساعات بشتاق محمد فؤاد​


ساعات بشتاق للحب  القديم ولصوت عبد الحليم
بجد اغنيه رهيبه وانتي بتسمعي نفس الاغاني اللي بتعجبني بالظبط 
في توافق رهيب مابنا :t13:


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 سبتمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ساعات بشتاق للحب  القديم ولصوت عبد الحليم
> بجد اغنيه رهيبه وانتي بتسمعي نفس الاغاني اللي بتعجبني بالظبط
> في توافق رهيب مابنا :t13:


اه انا بمووت فى الاغنية دى بحس بكل كلمة فيها 
بس حسبى من الحسد خمسة وخميسة 
ههههههههههههههه​


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 سبتمبر 2012)

خدنى الحنين محمد فؤاد​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (20 سبتمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> اه انا بمووت فى الاغنية دى بحس بكل كلمة فيها
> بس حسبى من الحسد خمسة وخميسة
> ههههههههههههههه​


اها صح مايحسد المال الا اصحابه
555555555555555555555555555555
55555555555555555555555555
555555555555555555
وادي خمسات اهو مش خمسه وخميسه بس هههه


رورو ايهاب قال:


> خدنى الحنين محمد فؤاد​


خدني الحنين بعد السنين جابني هنا
هنا للمكان اللي اتولد فيه حلمنا
وبكينا فيه وضحكنا فيه من قلبناااا
هنا بنسي نفسي وروحي
هنا بققي اناااااااااااااا


----------



## zezza (20 سبتمبر 2012)

الهنا عظيم الهنا امين


----------



## +Sameh+ (20 سبتمبر 2012)

الناس جرالها إيه - محمد صيام -​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (21 سبتمبر 2012)

تنده عليا 
ابونا موسى ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 سبتمبر 2012)

ترنيمة ادنو اليك ارتااااااااح​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (21 سبتمبر 2012)

أديش كان في ناس
فيرووووووووووووووووز​


----------



## kalimooo (21 سبتمبر 2012)

حلللللوة

*وائل كفوري - ميت فيكي.*


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (21 سبتمبر 2012)

لما النسيم 
محمد منير​


----------



## kalimooo (21 سبتمبر 2012)

*يا هوا روح وقلو
*


----------



## حبة خردل (21 سبتمبر 2012)

*أقدر أقوله أبويا .. أقدر أقوله إلهي *


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (21 سبتمبر 2012)

رجعووني عنيك

ام كلثوم​


----------



## kalimooo (21 سبتمبر 2012)

* أبو عيون جريئة*


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (21 سبتمبر 2012)

بتلوموني ليه 
حلييييييييييييييييم​


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 سبتمبر 2012)

ترنيمة يا يسوع تعباااااااااان​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (21 سبتمبر 2012)

ترنيمة كل مرة احترت فيها ​


----------



## kalimooo (21 سبتمبر 2012)

*اليوم يولد من البتول   *

بدون موسيقى


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 سبتمبر 2012)

ترنيمة بتحس بيا ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 سبتمبر 2012)

محتاج لايدك ياربى ​


----------



## kalimooo (21 سبتمبر 2012)

*ترنيمة مالي سواك*


----------



## PoNA ELLY (21 سبتمبر 2012)

ياللي تعبت من الأحزان ... نوا بولس​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (21 سبتمبر 2012)

some one like you

adele


----------



## +Sameh+ (22 سبتمبر 2012)

أنا جيت لحد عندك - على فاروق -​


----------



## كلي أمل (22 سبتمبر 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LelxCLGW3sk


----------



## +Sameh+ (22 سبتمبر 2012)

ساعات الجرح بيريح - حمادة هلال -​


----------



## إيمليــآ (22 سبتمبر 2012)

*,. *​ 
مصهللة مع ثومة " *ألف ليلة وليلة* " :ura1:​ 


*.،*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 سبتمبر 2012)

بتيجى سيرتك نوسة ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 سبتمبر 2012)

*وقت شكوكي .. فاديا *


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 سبتمبر 2012)

تعبت منك اليسا​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 سبتمبر 2012)

ياللي بديت الرحله .. هايدي


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 سبتمبر 2012)

خلى القلب حليمو ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 سبتمبر 2012)

مين غيرك بيحن عليا .. مش عارفه مين بيرنم : )


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 سبتمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> مين غيرك بيحن عليا .. مش عارفه مين بيرنم : )


ههههههههههههه​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 سبتمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> ههههههههههههه​


اه بجد مش عارفه هي صوتها  حلو اوي وحنين بس مش عارفه اسمها :gy0000::gy0000:


----------



## kalimooo (23 سبتمبر 2012)

الصبح فيروز
بيتي انا بيتك


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 سبتمبر 2012)

*بكره هتدبر .. فاديا بزي*


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 سبتمبر 2012)

بعهم يشتروك خالد عجاج​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 سبتمبر 2012)

*مش ممكن يرتاح قلبك .. فيفيان *


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 سبتمبر 2012)

مسئولة منك شيرين ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 سبتمبر 2012)

*ترنيمه . متعولش الهم . ساتر ميخائيل*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 سبتمبر 2012)

*ترنيمه .. غيرت اغسطين *


----------



## kalimooo (23 سبتمبر 2012)

قراءة الانجيل بالطقس البيزنطي


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 سبتمبر 2012)

*ترنيمة .. كل يوم تحت صليبك *


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 سبتمبر 2012)

وانت معايا هايدى 
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 سبتمبر 2012)

*ترنيمة .. علمني انتظرك يارب*


----------



## kalimooo (23 سبتمبر 2012)

لا تكذبي بصوت نجاة


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 سبتمبر 2012)

*ترنيمه سنين طويله مضت*


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 سبتمبر 2012)

يسوع رفيقى هايدى ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 سبتمبر 2012)

ترنيمة .. مين احن منك


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 سبتمبر 2012)

*قصيده ياالهي اعمق الحب هواك . لقداسة البابا *


----------



## كلي أمل (23 سبتمبر 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Th-bWet6lyc


----------



## oesi no (23 سبتمبر 2012)

نجاة ماذا اقول له ​


----------



## إيمليــآ (23 سبتمبر 2012)

*,. *​ 
*إبكــى ..~ منيـــر *​ 


*.،*​


----------



## johna&jesus (23 سبتمبر 2012)

_*اغنيه موبينيل مع بعض 
*_​


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 سبتمبر 2012)

وانت معايا هايدى ​


----------



## إيمليــآ (23 سبتمبر 2012)

*,. *​ 
*بلآش تفآرق ..~ وردهـ *
​ 


*.،*​


----------



## kalimooo (23 سبتمبر 2012)

*وين بدك وين نتلاقى يا وجه الكله براءة
*


----------



## +Sameh+ (23 سبتمبر 2012)

من قصائد البابا "غريبا عشت فى الدنيا"​


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 سبتمبر 2012)

عارفنى هايدى ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 سبتمبر 2012)

تلرنيمة ادنو اليك ارتااااااح ​


----------



## The Dragon Christian (23 سبتمبر 2012)

عتاب مع الله - لقداسه البابا شنوده الثالث


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 سبتمبر 2012)

ترنيمة بين يديك راحتى ​


----------



## johna&jesus (24 سبتمبر 2012)

*مدرسة ايوب للالم  ابونا داود لمعى *
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 سبتمبر 2012)

ترنيمة ضاقت الدنيا قصادى ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 سبتمبر 2012)

وعملت ايه فينا السنين وردة ​


----------



## kalimooo (24 سبتمبر 2012)

لسا صاحي
 ما زال الصمت مخيماً


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (24 سبتمبر 2012)

كليمو قال:


> لسا صاحي
> ما زال الصمت مخيماً


ياصباح الخير بليل 

:smile01


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (24 سبتمبر 2012)

*بسمع رائعه نجاه الصغيره
قصص الحب الجميله 
*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (24 سبتمبر 2012)

*ورده .. في يوم وليله *


----------



## kalimooo (24 سبتمبر 2012)

*ليه خلتنى احبك*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (24 سبتمبر 2012)

*اصاله . قد الحروف*


----------



## johna&jesus (24 سبتمبر 2012)

_*بالدموع يا رب  كلمتك
*_​


----------



## tamav maria (24 سبتمبر 2012)

علي عود الصليب  \  وانا وسط اللهيب 
لم اجد حبيب        \ لم احد حبيب

اجمل ترنيمه للمرنم نجيب لبيب


----------



## إيمليــآ (24 سبتمبر 2012)

*,. *

*يآ بنآت يآ بنآت يآ بنآت*
آللى مخلفش بنآت
مآشبعش من آلحنية
ولآ دآقش آلحلويآت
:t23:


*.، *​ ​ ​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (24 سبتمبر 2012)

ترنيمة يارب يا واحة و راحة​


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 سبتمبر 2012)

متفائلة اليسا ​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (25 سبتمبر 2012)

*الا دموعك انت *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (25 سبتمبر 2012)

*مثلت الحب عليا ,, صابر الرباعي*


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 سبتمبر 2012)

ساعات ساعات الصبوحة ​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (26 سبتمبر 2012)

ترنيمة 
محتاج لايدك ياربي​


----------



## ABOTARBO (26 سبتمبر 2012)

أحبك ياربى _ بيتر لايف


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (26 سبتمبر 2012)

انا جاى بفرح - فريق الرسالة
على أنهار المدينة  - فريق الرسالة


----------



## إيمليــآ (26 سبتمبر 2012)

*,.*

*طيرى يآ طيآرة طيرى* >>* فيـــروز 
* 


*.،*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 سبتمبر 2012)

ترنيمة ضاقت الدنيا قصادى ​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (26 سبتمبر 2012)

*انت عمرى

ام كلثوم *


----------



## kalimooo (26 سبتمبر 2012)

جاءت معذبتي في غيهب الغسق


----------



## The Dragon Christian (26 سبتمبر 2012)

ياضلمه مالك


----------



## إيمليــآ (26 سبتمبر 2012)

*,.*

*أنآ لحبيبى **..*~ *فيـــروز*


*.،*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (26 سبتمبر 2012)

*قديش كان فيه ناس  .. فيروز *


----------



## white.angel (26 سبتمبر 2012)

*هات قلبى وروح ... اصاله *​


----------



## kalimooo (26 سبتمبر 2012)

بيتي انا بيتك ..فيروز


----------



## grges monir (26 سبتمبر 2012)

موسيقى كلاسيك


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (26 سبتمبر 2012)

كبرتك على سيدك.. اصاله


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (27 سبتمبر 2012)

[YOUTUBE]Saf5kMXRLu8[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## kalimooo (27 سبتمبر 2012)

فاتت جنبنا


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 سبتمبر 2012)

ترنيمه .. عارفني


----------



## ABOTARBO (27 سبتمبر 2012)

يا سبب وجودى _ بيتر لايف


----------



## Desert Rose (27 سبتمبر 2012)

ياليلى ليلى ... زياد الرحبانى :flowers:


----------



## إيمليــآ (27 سبتمبر 2012)

*,.*

*أعصآبو تلآجة **..*~ *شيرين *:t17:



*.،*​ ​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (27 سبتمبر 2012)

*فكرونى
أم كلثوم *


----------



## kalimooo (27 سبتمبر 2012)

وصفولى الصبر


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (27 سبتمبر 2012)

[YOUTUBE]ypUioRanTzA[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 سبتمبر 2012)

الترنيمه دي بسمعها دلوقتي
بجد الولد موهوب وصوته تحفه
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fP0lB19BM6M


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (29 سبتمبر 2012)

*ياحمام بتنوح ليه فكرت عليا الحبايب
 يا حمام ضاع منك ايه دوبتنى كده فوق ما انا دايب
محمد منير
*
​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (29 سبتمبر 2012)

ترنيمة لا لا تتركني وحدي​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (29 سبتمبر 2012)

*مين بيتعلم ببلاااش *


----------



## إيمليــآ (29 سبتمبر 2012)

*,.*

*وأنآ مآلى ..~ وردهـ *



*.،*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (29 سبتمبر 2012)

يسوع بيدور عليا


----------



## روزي86 (29 سبتمبر 2012)

اغنية اليسااااااااااا


----------



## +Sameh+ (29 سبتمبر 2012)

غيرت فيا - هايدى -​


----------



## +Sameh+ (29 سبتمبر 2012)

قصيدة قم حطم الشيطان ​


----------



## kalimooo (29 سبتمبر 2012)

* من بعدك لمين*


----------



## kalimooo (30 سبتمبر 2012)

*حاول تفتكرني 
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 سبتمبر 2012)

وقدرت تبعد جنااااااات​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (30 سبتمبر 2012)

*يايسوع تعبااااااااااااان محتاج لحناااان*


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 سبتمبر 2012)

هيلف ويرجعلى اليسا ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (30 سبتمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> هيلف ويرجعلى اليسا ​


*بشبه عليها الاغنيه دي :yahoo:

بسمع ده مش حبيبي .. شيرين
*


----------



## إيمليــآ (30 سبتمبر 2012)

*,.

**ترنيمة ..~ يآ طبيبى**


.،*​ 
​


----------



## kalimooo (30 سبتمبر 2012)

*الحياة حلوة*


----------



## kalimooo (30 سبتمبر 2012)

*لست أدري .....*


----------



## سانتي (30 سبتمبر 2012)

*"أُحبُكِ رغمَ اللذي يفعون"​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 سبتمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *بشبه عليها الاغنيه دي :yahoo:
> 
> بسمع ده مش حبيبي .. شيرين
> *


ههههههههه مش كنتى بتسمعهانى ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 سبتمبر 2012)

ترنيمة يا هموم سنينى ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 سبتمبر 2012)

يايسوع تعبااااااااااان​


----------



## kalimooo (30 سبتمبر 2012)

*ترنيمه يسوع فرحي*


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 سبتمبر 2012)

وانت معايا هايدى منتصر ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 سبتمبر 2012)

ياللى امامك حياتى ​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (1 أكتوبر 2012)

*دبدوبى قاعد زعلان *


----------



## kalimooo (1 أكتوبر 2012)

*أمير يزبك - الرقصة الأولى   *


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (1 أكتوبر 2012)

*محدش مرتاح 
حسين الجسمى *


----------



## إيمليــآ (1 أكتوبر 2012)

*,.

**بتسأل ليهـ عليآ ..~ فآيزة أحمــد **


.،*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 أكتوبر 2012)

هيلف ويرجعلى اليسا ​


----------



## kalimooo (1 أكتوبر 2012)

*امير يزبك بتضلك حبيبي 
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 أكتوبر 2012)

وعملت ايه فينا السنين وردة ​


----------



## إيمليــآ (1 أكتوبر 2012)

*,.*

*عيون آلقلب ..~ نجـــآهـ *



*.،*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 أكتوبر 2012)

حنين وردة ​


----------



## kalimooo (1 أكتوبر 2012)

*سعد رمضان - خلص الوقت   *


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 أكتوبر 2012)

طمنى عمرو دياب ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 أكتوبر 2012)

الله على حبك انت عمرو دياب​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (1 أكتوبر 2012)

*بغازلك
كاظم الساهر *


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 أكتوبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *بغازلك
> كاظم الساهر *


جامدة الاغنية دى ​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (1 أكتوبر 2012)

*دارت الايام*​


----------



## kalimooo (1 أكتوبر 2012)

هههههههههههههه
ايظن لنجاة الصغيرة بكل اللغات 


ايظن


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 أكتوبر 2012)

علم قلبى الغرام عمرو دياب​


----------



## kalimooo (2 أكتوبر 2012)

*أسمهان إمتى حتعرف إمتى *


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 أكتوبر 2012)

اسعد واحدة اليسا ​


----------



## +Sameh+ (2 أكتوبر 2012)

امسك ايديا - مريم بطرس -​


----------



## سهم الغدر (2 أكتوبر 2012)

ولا حاجة


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 أكتوبر 2012)

بانو بانو سعاد حسنى ​


----------



## إيمليــآ (2 أكتوبر 2012)

*,.*

*مركب ورق فى آلبحر *



*.،*​ ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 أكتوبر 2012)

يا واد يا تقيل ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 أكتوبر 2012)

زى العسل الصبوحة ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 أكتوبر 2012)

على رمش عيونها وديع الصافى ​


----------



## ABOTARBO (2 أكتوبر 2012)

ان اشتياق القلب زاد _ فاديا بزى


----------



## kalimooo (2 أكتوبر 2012)

*عصفورة النهرين .   *


----------



## إيمليــآ (2 أكتوبر 2012)

*,.*

*رسآلة من تحت آلمآء ..~ حليمـ **
* 

*.،*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 أكتوبر 2012)

بيقولولى توبى الصبوحة ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 أكتوبر 2012)

مستنيااك نانسى ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 أكتوبر 2012)

حاجة مترتبة مجدى سعد​


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 أكتوبر 2012)

رسالة من تحت الماء حولم 
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 أكتوبر 2012)

يا اعز واغلى واطيب قلب 
انغام​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (3 أكتوبر 2012)

[YOUTUBE]7nggH2II7wk[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## R.O.R.O (3 أكتوبر 2012)

وقدرت خلاص تبعد عنى انغاااااااااام​


----------



## R.O.R.O (3 أكتوبر 2012)

سالت نفسى كتير احمد سعد ​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (3 أكتوبر 2012)

في حاجات تتحس نانسي​


----------



## R.O.R.O (3 أكتوبر 2012)

ما بتعلمش انغام ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (3 أكتوبر 2012)

*تأمل ربنا موجود للبابا حبيبي*


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 أكتوبر 2012)

على رمش عيونها ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 أكتوبر 2012)

اه بعترف عمرو دياب ​


----------



## marcelino (4 أكتوبر 2012)

قلبى ما يشبهنيش .. منير​


----------



## إيمليــآ (5 أكتوبر 2012)

*,.
*
*لو مآ تيجى ..~ أليســـآ *



 *.،*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (5 أكتوبر 2012)

*من قلبى بغنى
حماقى *


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (5 أكتوبر 2012)

ربك لما يريد منييييير​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (5 أكتوبر 2012)

*خايف اوعدك موفيش
اقولك فيه تلاقي مفيش 
واخاف لو قولتي بردانه
اغطيكي بأحساسي ماتدفيش : (

الكينج : منير 
*


----------



## چاكس (5 أكتوبر 2012)

*نانسى عجرم 
أوكى*


----------



## إيمليــآ (5 أكتوبر 2012)

*,.
*
*مآشى فى آلبرية معآيــآ *



 *.،*​ ​


----------



## ABOTARBO (5 أكتوبر 2012)

يسوع بيدور عليا


----------



## إيمليــآ (5 أكتوبر 2012)

*,.*
*
أنآ وليلـــى ..~ كآظم*



*.،*​


----------



## ohannes (5 أكتوبر 2012)

كنتري ميوزك​


----------



## چاكس (5 أكتوبر 2012)

هدووووء .. NoThing


----------



## kalimooo (5 أكتوبر 2012)

*- حبيتك وبحبك‎*


----------



## Abu Nezar (5 أكتوبر 2012)

أنا في سكرين 
ل صباح فخري


----------



## kalimooo (5 أكتوبر 2012)

*افيفا اسبانيا - viva spain*


----------



## Abu Nezar (5 أكتوبر 2012)

أنا في سكرين من خمر وعين
   واحتراق في لهيب الشفتين
 لا تزدني بل فازدني فتنة في الحاجبين

 يا حبيبي أقبل الليل فهيّا للمدام   
 وارسل العود غنّينا تراتيل الغرام
 نفحتني بالأشواق منك أنفاس الهيام
 يا حبيبي إن تكن لي... فعلى الدنيا السّلام

تغنييييييين ترتيل الغرام




​


----------



## Abu Nezar (5 أكتوبر 2012)

انا في سكرين من خمر وعين واحتراق بلهيب الشفتين
 لا تزدني بل فزدني
  فتنة بالحاجبين


 يا حبيبي اقبل الليل فهيا للمدام
 و ارسل العود يغنينا تراتيل الغرام

 نفحتني منك في الاشواق انفاس الهيام
 يا حبيبي ان تكن لى فعلى الدنيا السلام



​


----------



## Abu Nezar (5 أكتوبر 2012)

(ترع الكاس) صباح فخري والطرب السوري الاصيل


اترع الكاس وطيبها بعطر من لماك
واسقينها ان عيني لا ترى شيئا سواك
و ليقولوا ما ارادوا انا صب في هواك
خمرتي كأس الحميا ونعيمي في رضاك


ضمنا الليل ولف الوصل روحينا ببرده
والهوى المعسول فيما بيننا صاف بشده
وجهك الروض وفيه الورد فواح بخده 
نسمة منه على العاشق تطفى نار وجده


----------



## إيمليــآ (5 أكتوبر 2012)

*,.*

*ـزى آلهوى ..~ حليم*



*.،*​


----------



## kalimooo (5 أكتوبر 2012)

* عنابي يا خدود الحليوه*


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (5 أكتوبر 2012)

عنيكي تحت القمر 

منيييييييير​


----------



## kalimooo (5 أكتوبر 2012)

*انا لك على طــــــــــــــــــــــول   حليمو   *


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (5 أكتوبر 2012)

كل عام و انتي حبيبتي 
كاظم الساهر​


----------



## mero_engel (6 أكتوبر 2012)

تنده عليا واسكتك


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (6 أكتوبر 2012)

احبك يارب 

البابا شنودة الثالث 
مثلث الرحمات​


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 أكتوبر 2012)

فى حاجات تتحس نانسى ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (6 أكتوبر 2012)

*ماتحسبنيش .. شيرين*


----------



## PoNA ELLY (6 أكتوبر 2012)

*الرب قريب لمن يدعوه *​


----------



## rania79 (6 أكتوبر 2012)

انا محتاااااااااج لمسة ايديك


----------



## چاكس (6 أكتوبر 2012)

*عمرو دياب _ و ماله*


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 أكتوبر 2012)

ترنيمة يا يسوع تعبااااااان​


----------



## kalimooo (6 أكتوبر 2012)

*صابر الرباعي - جفنُه علم الغزل.   *


----------



## kalimooo (6 أكتوبر 2012)

*مبروك 
*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (7 أكتوبر 2012)

[YOUTUBE]8iYqofRU00A[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 أكتوبر 2012)

ساعات بشتاق محمد فؤاد​


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 أكتوبر 2012)

لو عارف هانى شاكر ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 أكتوبر 2012)

يا اعز واغلى واطيب قلب انغام​


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 أكتوبر 2012)

اقوى من الايام مصطفى كامل ​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (7 أكتوبر 2012)

*أحساسي​*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (7 أكتوبر 2012)

*متعولش الهم ومتخفشي ربنا موجوووووووود*


----------



## إيمليــآ (7 أكتوبر 2012)

*,.*

 *سهر آلليآلى* *..~* *فيـــروز *



 *.،*​


----------



## marcelino (7 أكتوبر 2012)

قلبى ما يشبهنيش .. منير ​


----------



## إيمليــآ (7 أكتوبر 2012)

*,.

*
*سألتكـ حبيبى ..~ فيـــروز*




*

.،*​ ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 أكتوبر 2012)

ترنيمة وسط البحر الهايج ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 أكتوبر 2012)

بحبك انا هانى شاكر ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 أكتوبر 2012)

غريبة الناس وائل جسار
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 أكتوبر 2012)

احكى يا شهرزاد سميرة سعيد​


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 أكتوبر 2012)

علمنى حبك كاظم ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 أكتوبر 2012)

شخصية عنيدة اصالة ​


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (8 أكتوبر 2012)

*بسمع كلمتين من المدير علشان اتأخرت على الشغل ... بسبب المترو*

*حد يحب يسمع معايا*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (8 أكتوبر 2012)

*بسمع ترنيمه :..
 ياسيوع تعبان محتاج لحنان 
محتاج حضنك محتاج صوتك
اسمعني انا برمي الحمل عليك
مديلي ايديك انا عيني عليك 
دموعي تصرخلك انا محتاجلك
ابرئني يارب انا بجري علييييييييييك

*


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 أكتوبر 2012)

ساعات ساعات الصبوحة​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (8 أكتوبر 2012)

*مــــــــــــــــــوجوع .. جسار*


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 أكتوبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *مــــــــــــــــــوجوع .. جسار*


سلامتك من الوجع يا حبيبتى 
ربنا يفرح قلبك ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (8 أكتوبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> سلامتك من الوجع يا حبيبتى
> ربنا يفرح قلبك ​


ربنا ميحرمنيش منك ياااارب:smil13:


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (8 أكتوبر 2012)

*مصـــــــــــدوم .. جسار*


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 أكتوبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *مصـــــــــــدوم .. جسار*


ايه يا بنتى هو انا اخلص من موجوع الاقى مصدوم 
الاقيش عندك بالمرة محروم هههههههههههه
ربنا يفرحك ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (8 أكتوبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> ايه يا بنتى هو انا اخلص من موجوع الاقى مصدوم
> الاقيش عندك بالمرة محروم هههههههههههه
> ربنا يفرحك ​


ههههههههههههه مش عارفه جسار ده عليه شويه اغاني عجيبه فظيعه رهيبه غريبه
غريبه الناس غريبه الدنيا ديا :t33:


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 أكتوبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ههههههههههههه مش عارفه جسار ده عليه شويه اغاني عجيبه فظيعه رهيبه غريبه
> غريبه الناس غريبه الدنيا ديا :t33:


اه اعز الناس بيتغيرعليااااااااا 
هههههههههههه​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (8 أكتوبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> اه اعز الناس بيتغيرعليااااااااا
> هههههههههههه​


بجد معندوش نظر ههههههه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (8 أكتوبر 2012)

خليني ذكري .... جساااااااار


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 أكتوبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> خليني ذكري .... جساااااااار


انتى تانى ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (8 أكتوبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> انتى تانى ​


هههههه ده كوكتيل لجسار يابنتي الله:ranting:


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (8 أكتوبر 2012)

*لمين هعيش

المأسوف علي شبابو .. جسار
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 أكتوبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> هههههه ده كوكتيل لجسار يابنتي الله:ranting:


ماشى يا اوختى ​


----------



## چاكس (8 أكتوبر 2012)

*بتدارى لحماقى*


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 أكتوبر 2012)

مشتاقة ليك نانسى ​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (8 أكتوبر 2012)

*روحى وخدانى 
اصالة *


----------



## كلي أمل (8 أكتوبر 2012)

ترنيمة اتبناني للمرنم إميل


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (8 أكتوبر 2012)

*قارئة الفنجان 

للعندليب *


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 أكتوبر 2012)

شخصية عنيدة اصالة ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 أكتوبر 2012)

وائل جسار يا روحى غيبى ​


----------



## كلي أمل (9 أكتوبر 2012)

مسبحة قلب يسوع الاقدس مع الطلبة والخاتمة كاملة


----------



## إيمليــآ (9 أكتوبر 2012)

*,.*

*خآيف ..~ منيــر

* 
*.،*
*
*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (9 أكتوبر 2012)

تنده عليا واسكتكـ - نيفين -​


----------



## +febronia+ (9 أكتوبر 2012)

شرين .. مسؤولة منك


----------



## marmora jesus (10 أكتوبر 2012)

خايف موت ... محمد فؤاد


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 أكتوبر 2012)

احساس جديد نانسى ​


----------



## white.angel (10 أكتوبر 2012)

*المحكمه ... كاظم الساهر واسماء المنور*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (10 أكتوبر 2012)

*انا حبك
أصالة *


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 أكتوبر 2012)

سافر من غير وداع  العندليب​


----------



## سهم الغدر (10 أكتوبر 2012)

امال ماهر 
انا برضوا الاصل


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 أكتوبر 2012)

شيرين مسئولة منك ​


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (10 أكتوبر 2012)

انت بجد تجنن ( اصالة)


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (10 أكتوبر 2012)

إنتو إتغيرتو كدة لية 

مش كنتم بتسمعوا ترانيم 

إية اللى حصل فى الدنيا


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (10 أكتوبر 2012)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> إنتو إتغيرتو كدة لية
> 
> مش كنتم بتسمعوا ترانيم
> 
> إية اللى حصل فى الدنيا


 
مرسى كفر الناس


----------



## إيمليــآ (10 أكتوبر 2012)

*,.**
*

*somebody ..~ Enrique

*
*.،*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (10 أكتوبر 2012)

*ترنيمه مايهمنيش
لشهداء ماسبيرو : (
*


----------



## ABOTARBO (10 أكتوبر 2012)

ماتستغربش _ منال سمير


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (11 أكتوبر 2012)

*انا قاصد .. جورج الراسي*


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 أكتوبر 2012)

ترنيمة وسط البحر الهايج ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (11 أكتوبر 2012)

*بيحن .. وائل كافور*


----------



## سهم الغدر (11 أكتوبر 2012)

أه يا دمعة قلبي (شيرين)


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 أكتوبر 2012)

عيون القلب نجاة ​


----------



## سهم الغدر (11 أكتوبر 2012)

دة مش حبيبي (شيرين)


----------



## إيمليــآ (11 أكتوبر 2012)

*,.

**لمآ آلنسيمـ ..~ منيـــر *


 
*.،*​


----------



## سهم الغدر (11 أكتوبر 2012)

بتحكى ف اية


----------



## ABOTARBO (11 أكتوبر 2012)

أجمل خداااااااااام


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 أكتوبر 2012)

وياك الوقت عدى بهاء سلطان ​


----------



## سهم الغدر (11 أكتوبر 2012)

نفسي اعرف لية؟!!!!


----------



## ABOTARBO (11 أكتوبر 2012)

بارك بلادى


----------



## إيمليــآ (11 أكتوبر 2012)

*,.

**حبو بعضٌ ..~ فيـــروز*


*.،*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (11 أكتوبر 2012)

*على باب الله 
حمزة نمرة *


----------



## sid (11 أكتوبر 2012)

كاااااااظم الساهر


----------



## سهم الغدر (11 أكتوبر 2012)

واحدة بواحدة شيرين


----------



## kalimooo (11 أكتوبر 2012)

غنوة غناها عبد الوهاب بعد ما مات


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 أكتوبر 2012)

kalimooo قال:


> غنوة غناها عبد الوهاب بعد ما مات


هههههههههههههههه​


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 أكتوبر 2012)

علمنى حبك كاظم​


----------



## kalimooo (11 أكتوبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> هههههههههههههههه​



باين مش مصدقة وفاكراني بهزر ؟؟
ههههههههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 أكتوبر 2012)

kalimooo قال:


> باين مش مصدقة وفاكراني بهزر ؟؟
> ههههههههههههههه


لا متقولش كدا الا بالمناسبة هى اغنية ايه 
اوعى تكون ايها الراقدون تحت التراب​


----------



## kalimooo (11 أكتوبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> لا متقولش كدا الا بالمناسبة هى اغنية ايه
> اوعى تكون ايها الراقدون تحت التراب​



نووووووو

اغنية (من غير ليه)
لقيوها بعد 4 سنوات مخبئة بأحد ادراجه السريين
فكانت الغنوة اللي غناها بعد الموت


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 أكتوبر 2012)

kalimooo قال:


> نووووووو
> 
> اغنية (من غير ليه)
> لقيوها بعد 4 سنوات مخبئة بأحد ادراجه السريين
> فكانت الغنوة اللي غناها بعد الموت


اهااااااااا اذا كان كدا ماشى ​


----------



## kalimooo (11 أكتوبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> اهااااااااا اذا كان كدا ماشى ​



لسا بدري


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 أكتوبر 2012)

kalimooo قال:


> لسا بدري


لا يا دوب الحق المواصلالالالالات ههههههههه​


----------



## kalimooo (11 أكتوبر 2012)

طيب قاعد قصدي ماشي


----------



## kalimooo (11 أكتوبر 2012)

*حاول تفتكرني -*


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 أكتوبر 2012)

kalimooo قال:


> طيب قاعد قصدي ماشي


هههههههههههه​


----------



## kalimooo (11 أكتوبر 2012)

*ملحم بركات*


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 أكتوبر 2012)

اه بحبك سميرة سعيد ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 أكتوبر 2012)

نفسى اتكلم سميرة سعيد ​


----------



## bob (12 أكتوبر 2012)

*امل حياتي ( ام كلثوم)
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 أكتوبر 2012)

بحس معاك حمادة هلالالالال​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (12 أكتوبر 2012)

*ها حبيبى
كاظم *


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 أكتوبر 2012)

عاشقة وغلبانة صباح​


----------



## white.angel (12 أكتوبر 2012)

*انت عمرى .. ام كلثوم *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 أكتوبر 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *انت عمرى .. ام كلثوم *​


يا عينى على الروقان ​


----------



## white.angel (12 أكتوبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> يا عينى على الروقان ​


*صباح القر*
*مانت لو تعرفى الذل اللى الواحد بيشوفه دلوقتى*
*مكنتيش قولتى كدة :t33:*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 أكتوبر 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *صباح القر*
> *مانت لو تعرفى الذل اللى الواحد بيشوفه دلوقتى*
> *مكنتيش قولتى كدة :t33:*​


ههههههههه سلامتك من الذل يا قمر 
بس على فكرة انا مش بقر انا بحسد بس ​


----------



## white.angel (12 أكتوبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> ههههههههه سلامتك من الذل يا قمر
> بس على فكرة انا مش بقر انا بحسد بس ​


*هموت واعرف اسم مطرب اجنبى*
*وشقاوه مش عارفاه ... ولسه بندور على حد يستدللنا عليه :t33:*
*تعيشى وتحسدى يا حبيبتى :yaka:*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 أكتوبر 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *هموت واعرف اسم مطرب اجنبى*
> *وشقاوه مش عارفاه ... ولسه بندور على حد يستدللنا عليه :t33:*
> *تعيشى وتحسدى يا حبيبتى :yaka:*​


معتقدش انى انا اللى هفدكم هههههههههههههه​


----------



## white.angel (12 أكتوبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> معتقدش انى انا اللى هفدكم هههههههههههههه​


*
هتقرى ولا هتفيدينا* *
كتير عليك شغلتين فى نفس الوقت
ركزى فى القر :t33:*


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 أكتوبر 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *
> هتقرى ولا هتفيدينا* *
> كتير عليك شغلتين فى نفس الوقت
> ركزى فى القر :t33:*


ههههههههههههه انا ده انا غلبااااااااااان ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 أكتوبر 2012)

بتحكى فى ايه شيرين ​


----------



## sid (12 أكتوبر 2012)

إرجع حبيبى  كاظم


----------



## إيمليــآ (12 أكتوبر 2012)

*,.*

*دآيمــاً بتخبينى  
* 


*.،*​ ​


----------



## kalimooo (12 أكتوبر 2012)

* يا طيور*


----------



## إيمليــآ (12 أكتوبر 2012)

*,.

 بكتب إسمكـ ..~ فيـــروز*


*.،*​ ​


----------



## kalimooo (12 أكتوبر 2012)

بيتي انا بيتك
 فيروز


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (12 أكتوبر 2012)

ميوزك حزينه : (


----------



## kalimooo (12 أكتوبر 2012)

ميوزك سعيدة


----------



## إيمليــآ (12 أكتوبر 2012)

*,.

 فآت آلمعــآد ..~ أم كلثـــوم*


*.،*​


----------



## kalimooo (12 أكتوبر 2012)

*ساكن قصادي*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (13 أكتوبر 2012)

*مبقتش عايش 
مدحت صالح *


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (13 أكتوبر 2012)

[YOUTUBE]kzgGMm7CebI[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## إيمليــآ (13 أكتوبر 2012)

*,.

 *هل عندكـ شكـ *..~* كآظم



*.،*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 أكتوبر 2012)

ميوسيقى الف ليلة وليلة لسمير سرور ​


----------



## إيمليــآ (13 أكتوبر 2012)

*,.

 *خليكـ بحآلكـ *..~* كآرول سمآحة



*.،*​ ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 أكتوبر 2012)

بقى يعنى مدحت صالح​


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 أكتوبر 2012)

لسة بتخاف محمد حماقى ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (13 أكتوبر 2012)

*عــــــــــــــــودوني .. عمرو دياب *


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (13 أكتوبر 2012)

*ترنيمة .. قـــــــــــولوا للصديق خيــــــــــر

بجد رائعه
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 أكتوبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *ترنيمة .. قـــــــــــولوا للصديق خيــــــــــر
> 
> بجد رائعه
> *


انا بحبها اووووووى الترنيمة دى ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (13 أكتوبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> انا بحبها اووووووى الترنيمة دى ​


فعلا ترنيمه جميله يارورو
انا عماله اعيد وازيد فيها من حلاوتها:new8:


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 أكتوبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> فعلا ترنيمه جميله يارورو
> انا عماله اعيد وازيد فيها من حلاوتها:new8:


انا كمان لما بشغلها بنسى نفسى وافضل اعيد فيها حوالى ساعتين ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 أكتوبر 2012)

اللى مصبرنى عليك احمد فهمى ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 أكتوبر 2012)

احساس فظيع محمد حماقى ​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (13 أكتوبر 2012)

*بعيد عنك
ام كلثوم *


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 أكتوبر 2012)

طالبة معايا النهاردة حماقى 
مش هتنسانى 
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 أكتوبر 2012)

ايدى فى ايدك حماقى ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 أكتوبر 2012)

دنيتى اتغيرت حماقى​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (14 أكتوبر 2012)

*نجاة 
ع اليادى
*​


----------



## marcelino (14 أكتوبر 2012)

اخترت صح .. تامر​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (14 أكتوبر 2012)

*فاكره .. انا فاكره وناسيه .
صاحبة الصوت الحونين .. نجاة الصغيره ^^
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 أكتوبر 2012)

ترنيمة قولوا للصديق خير ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (14 أكتوبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> ترنيمة قولوا للصديق خير ​


ياجاااااااااااااامد
30:


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 أكتوبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ياجاااااااااااااامد
> 30:


ههههههههه من بعض ما عندكم​


----------



## إيمليــآ (14 أكتوبر 2012)

*,.*
*
didn't mean to hurt you ..~ Jackson *



*.،*




​


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 أكتوبر 2012)

مسئولة منك شيرين ​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (14 أكتوبر 2012)

*someone like you
adele*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (14 أكتوبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> ههههههههه من بعض ما عندكم​


لا حبيبتي متقوليش كده:t31:


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (14 أكتوبر 2012)

*انا بسمع .. فاكرة
للاسطورة نجاه الصغيره

اغنيه رائعه
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 أكتوبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *انا بسمع .. فاكرة
> للاسطورة نجاه الصغيره
> 
> اغنيه رائعه
> *


وتقوليلى متقوليش كدا هقول كدا ونص بقا هه​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (14 أكتوبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> وتقوليلى متقوليش كدا هقول كدا ونص بقا هه​


*ههههههههه خلاص قولي قولي:11azy:

تصدقي لسه بسمع نفس الاغنيه من حلاوتها:t30:
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 أكتوبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *ههههههههه خلاص قولي قولي:11azy:
> 
> تصدقي لسه بسمع نفس الاغنيه من حلاوتها:t30:
> *


الله يسهلو ​


----------



## kalimooo (14 أكتوبر 2012)

*ميت فيكي*


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 أكتوبر 2012)

سميرة سعيد اه بحبك ​


----------



## kalimooo (14 أكتوبر 2012)

بأمر الحب_


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 أكتوبر 2012)

ع البال سميرة سعيد​


----------



## kalimooo (14 أكتوبر 2012)

*
*

*جواب _ عبد الحليم   *


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 أكتوبر 2012)

روحى لسميرة سعيد​


----------



## kalimooo (14 أكتوبر 2012)

حكاية غرامي فريد


----------



## kalimooo (14 أكتوبر 2012)

*تصبحوا على خير  فريد الأطرش   *


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 أكتوبر 2012)

ده امضاء 
*تصبحوا على خير  فريد الأطرش   

هههههههههههههههههههه*
​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (15 أكتوبر 2012)

*موسيقى المال و البنون *


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 أكتوبر 2012)

دار يا دار وديع الصافى ​


----------



## Alexander.t (15 أكتوبر 2012)

* انسى اللى قلبك ودعه واضحك ع الموج واخدعه واوصل لاحلامك قوام مبقاش فى وقت تضيعه !
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 أكتوبر 2012)

لسة بتخاف محمد حماقى ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 أكتوبر 2012)

يسمعني حـين يراقصني
كلمات ليست كالكلمات
يأخذني من تحـت ذراعي
يزرعني في إحدى الغيمات
والمطـر الأسـود في عيني
يتساقـط زخات زخات
يحملـني معـه يحملـني
لمسـاء وردى الشـرفـات
وأنا كالطفلـة في يـده
كالريشة تحملها النسمـات

كلمات ماجدة الرومى ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 أكتوبر 2012)

عيناك ليال صيفية ماجدة الرومى ​


----------



## كلي أمل (15 أكتوبر 2012)

عيناك ليال صيفية ماجدة الرومى 
حلوه


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 أكتوبر 2012)

عذاب قال:


> عيناك ليال صيفية ماجدة الرومى
> حلوه


انتى احلى يا قمر ​


----------



## kalimooo (15 أكتوبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> ده امضاء
> *تصبحوا على خير  فريد الأطرش
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههه*
> ​


ههههههه
امضاء ايه.دي غنوة


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 أكتوبر 2012)

kalimooo قال:


> ههههههه
> امضاء ايه.دي غنوة


مانى عارفه هههههههههههه​


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 أكتوبر 2012)

شوقنا عمرو دياب ​


----------



## kalimooo (15 أكتوبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> مانى عارفه هههههههههههه​



احترنا 
انتِ عارفه ولا رورو؟؟


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 أكتوبر 2012)

kalimooo قال:


> احترنا
> انتِ عارفه ولا رورو؟؟


لا تقدر تقول رورو عارفة ههههههههههه​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (15 أكتوبر 2012)

*الكلـــــمه الطيبة ,, جورج وســـــــــوف*


----------



## إيمليــآ (15 أكتوبر 2012)

*,.

*آديش كآن فيهـ نآس *..~ *فيـــروز



*.،*

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 أكتوبر 2012)

ميال عمرو دياب ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (15 أكتوبر 2012)

*اةةةةة حبايب ,, جـــــــــــــورج وسوف*


----------



## kalimooo (15 أكتوبر 2012)

*ريتك تقبريني   *


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (15 أكتوبر 2012)

*اصعــــــــب فـــــراق .. الوســـــــوف*


----------



## kalimooo (15 أكتوبر 2012)

*وائل كفوري  خذني ليك   *


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (15 أكتوبر 2012)

*سهــــــــــرت الليل .. ابو وديــــــــــــــــــــــــــــع*


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 أكتوبر 2012)

على بالى عايدة الايوبى ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (15 أكتوبر 2012)

*اودعـــــــــــــــديني ,, سلطان الطرب*


----------



## kalimooo (15 أكتوبر 2012)

*زكي ناصيف - يا عاشقة الورد*


----------



## إيمليــآ (15 أكتوبر 2012)

*,.

*Beauty Unveiled


*.،*

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 أكتوبر 2012)

لسة بتخاف محمد حماقى ​


----------



## +Sameh+ (15 أكتوبر 2012)

دموعكـ جابتنى لحد الصليب​


----------



## My Rock (15 أكتوبر 2012)

ترنيمة...


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (15 أكتوبر 2012)

*هي الحياه كده ليه بقي ليها لون تاني *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 أكتوبر 2012)

نجاه الصغيرة لا تكذبى ​


----------



## kalimooo (15 أكتوبر 2012)

*حلو وكذاب - عبد الحليم حافظ
*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (15 أكتوبر 2012)

*عشاق اخر زمن .. الوسوف*


----------



## kalimooo (15 أكتوبر 2012)

*حلوة وكذابة - وديع الصافي*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (15 أكتوبر 2012)

*زمن العجايب .. سلطان الطرب *


----------



## kalimooo (15 أكتوبر 2012)

*تصبح على خير ... اوراس ستار .... 2012 
*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (15 أكتوبر 2012)

*محدش مرتاح
حسين الجسمى *


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (16 أكتوبر 2012)

[YOUTUBE]71u6BXyCjyw[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 أكتوبر 2012)

انا زعلتك فى حاجة بهاء سلطان ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 أكتوبر 2012)

وياك بهاء سلطان ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 أكتوبر 2012)

لو يعنى بايع بهاء سلطان​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (16 أكتوبر 2012)

في حاجات تتحس 
نانسي عجرم​


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 أكتوبر 2012)

فوق غصنك يا لمونة فريد الاطرش​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 أكتوبر 2012)

سيبهم .. جورجي


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (16 أكتوبر 2012)

*ايام و بنعيشها 

عمرو دياب*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 أكتوبر 2012)

شنطة سفر انغام​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 أكتوبر 2012)

*بسمع اغنيه هندي
طبعا لا اعرف اسمها 
ولا حتي كلماتها بس اللحن عاجبني : )
*


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (16 أكتوبر 2012)

*ماحدش حاسس بيا

تامر هووووووووووسني*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 أكتوبر 2012)

*قولوا للصديق خير ربك في ايديه السلطان
مهما ان كان الامر خطير تحت جناح الرب اماان .

باعت حالا تلغرااااااااااااااااف
بيقولك ليه يابني تخاااااااااااااااف
ده انت راعيا في وسط خرااااااااااف
هي قطيعي اللي انا بحميه .....

*


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 أكتوبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *قولوا للصديق خير ربك في ايديه السلطان
> مهما ان كان الامر خطير تحت جناح الرب اماان .
> 
> باعت حالا تلغرااااااااااااااااف
> ...


*قولو              للصديق رنم
*

*وإرفع              راسك كده فرحان
*
*تحت صليبك              لو متألم
*

*فجر              قيامتك بكره يبان*

بمووووووت فى الترنيمة دى​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (16 أكتوبر 2012)

*ترنيمة لا يكون ظلام

ابونا موسى 

ماريان جورج*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 أكتوبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *قولو              للصديق رنم
> *
> 
> *وإرفع              راسك كده فرحان
> ...


*قولوا للصديق عود
واتذكرنا بالحسان
هل من مره انقطع الجود
او بيت في يوم جوعان

باعت حالا تلغررررراف
بيقولك ليه يابني تخااااااااف
ده انت راعيا في وسط خرررراف
هي قطيعي اللي انا بحميه


وانا بعشقهااااااااااااا يارورو
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 أكتوبر 2012)

فى حاجات تتحس نوسة ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 أكتوبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> فى حاجات تتحس نوسة ​


ايه يابنتي مش كنا بنرنم دلوقتي
انتي عليكي عفريت ولا ايه:smile02:smile02


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 أكتوبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ايه يابنتي مش كنا بنرنم دلوقتي
> انتي عليكي عفريت ولا ايه:smile02:smile02


هههههههههههه ساعة لقلبك وساعة لربك هههههههه
لاانا كنت بسمع اغانى بس انتى لما جبتى الترنيمة قولت اكملها ههههههههههه​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 أكتوبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> هههههههههههه ساعة لقلبك وساعة لربك هههههههه
> لاانا كنت بسمع اغانى بس انتى لما جبتى الترنيمة قولت اكملها ههههههههههه​


هههههههه انا برضو ماشيه بنفس النظريه العجيبه دي

انا عارفه انك كنتي بتكمليها :smile02


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 أكتوبر 2012)

ساعات بشتاق محمد فؤاد​


----------



## +sano+ (16 أكتوبر 2012)

*موسيقى ل يانى ​*  :94:


----------



## oesi no (16 أكتوبر 2012)

*صوت قرأن الجيران خرم ودنى
قلة ذوق بالشوال 
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 أكتوبر 2012)

ترنيمة قولوا للصديق خير ​


----------



## إيمليــآ (16 أكتوبر 2012)

*,.

 *ترنيمة* ..~* مين غيركـ



*.،*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 أكتوبر 2012)

ترنيمة ادنو اليك ارتاح​


----------



## sid (16 أكتوبر 2012)

تامل لقداسة البابا


----------



## إيمليــآ (16 أكتوبر 2012)

*,.

 *ترنيمة* ..~ *يآ طبيبــى



*.،*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 أكتوبر 2012)

ترنيمة وانت معايا ​


----------



## +Sameh+ (16 أكتوبر 2012)

أنت رب النجدة - فيفيان -​


----------



## kalimooo (16 أكتوبر 2012)

*زياد برجي ~ خليك معايه*


----------



## +Sameh+ (16 أكتوبر 2012)

بعد 20 يوم - رودى -​


----------



## kalimooo (16 أكتوبر 2012)

*مروان خوري ... رقصه *


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 أكتوبر 2012)

ياريت سنينى يرجعوا ​


----------



## kalimooo (16 أكتوبر 2012)

*مروان خوري ارجعلي حبيبي*



*كلمات اغنية ارجعلي حبيبي*
عمري بغيب وانا من دونك غريب انا من بعدك حبيبي بهالدنيه  ما لي حبيب متل الغريب يلي بعيد وقرب
ارجعلي ولا يوم بتروح من بالي وخايف عطول وخايف عطول
خايف شي يوم بتروح تنساني طمني قول طمني قول 
عمري بيغيب انا من دونك غريب ارجعلى حبيبي انت الحبيب
متل الغريب بمشي لحالي الطريق محتاجك يا حبيبي بهالعمر قلبي البرئ  ارجعلي قريب انت الغالي  بهالدنيا وانت الصديق 
بنطر وحيد وبعد ايامي وعايش على وعد 
بحبك اكيد ومحتاج تبقالى لا تقلي ضعت


----------



## +Sameh+ (16 أكتوبر 2012)

ابن بلد - محمد فؤاد -​


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 أكتوبر 2012)

سمير سرور الف ليلة وليلة ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 أكتوبر 2012)

يا اعز واغلى واطيب قلب انغام​


----------



## kalimooo (16 أكتوبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> يا اعز واغلى واطيب قلب انغام​



روووووعة


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 أكتوبر 2012)

kalimooo قال:


> روووووعة


ميرررررررررررسى ​


----------



## kalimooo (16 أكتوبر 2012)

*وائل كفوري   ماصدقت عيوني   *


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 أكتوبر 2012)

ترنيمة يمكن يوم​


----------



## kalimooo (17 أكتوبر 2012)

مش بسمع حاجة





​


----------



## چاكس (17 أكتوبر 2012)

eminem - all she wrote


----------



## kalimooo (17 أكتوبر 2012)

*وائل كفوري _ اميرة كل النجمات *


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (17 أكتوبر 2012)

[YOUTUBE]Bn2nwcA4Iao[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## kalimooo (17 أكتوبر 2012)

*وائل  كفوري  ما بنكر اني  حبيتك *


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 أكتوبر 2012)

غريبة الناس وائل جسار ​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (18 أكتوبر 2012)

بحلم بيك

حليييييييييييييييييم


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 أكتوبر 2012)

moky قال:


> بحلم بيك
> 
> حليييييييييييييييييم


يا سيدى يا سيدى على الروقان ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 أكتوبر 2012)

اسعد واحدة اليسا ​


----------



## tena.barbie (18 أكتوبر 2012)

جيت وأنا مشتــــــــاق لحضنـــــــك .... فريق قلـــــــب داود


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 أكتوبر 2012)

ترنيمة يمكن فى يوم ​


----------



## kalimooo (18 أكتوبر 2012)

بسمع صراخ عند الجيران والجارة بتضرب جوزها


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (18 أكتوبر 2012)

kalimooo قال:


> بسمع صراخ عند الجيران والجارة بتضرب جوزها


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هي اللي بتضرب جوزها الله الله 
طيب وانت مستني ايه ماتنزل تحجز :smile01:smile01


----------



## إيمليــآ (18 أكتوبر 2012)

*,.

 *أكدب عليكـ* ..~* وردهـ :t23:



*.،*​ ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 أكتوبر 2012)

وعملت ايه فينا السنين وردة ​


----------



## kalimooo (18 أكتوبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> هي اللي بتضرب جوزها الله الله
> طيب وانت مستني ايه ماتنزل تحجز :smile01:smile01



ههههههههههههههه
ها نعمل مظاهرات احنا الولاد عشان نطالب بالمساوات
ههههههههههههه


----------



## إيمليــآ (18 أكتوبر 2012)

*,.

 *إبكى* ..~* منيـــر



*.،*​ ​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (18 أكتوبر 2012)

[YOUTUBE]ixOk1FCR_l0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## tena.barbie (18 أكتوبر 2012)

صوت تماف ايرينى بتحكى معجزات


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (18 أكتوبر 2012)

[YOUTUBE]mdskF8oNu8w[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (19 أكتوبر 2012)

يوم من عمري

حليييييييييييييييييييييييم​


----------



## kalimooo (19 أكتوبر 2012)

*Elvis Presley - Always On My Mind   *


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 أكتوبر 2012)

ساعات اليسا ​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (19 أكتوبر 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j1zYkuwjOXM


----------



## إيمليــآ (19 أكتوبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> ساعات اليسا ​


بصرة يآ رورو ... أنآ كمآن بسمعهآ :new8:


 

*.،*​ ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 أكتوبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> بصرة يآ رورو ... أنآ كمآن بسمعهآ :new8:
> 
> 
> ​
> *.،*​ ​


رووووووعة الاغنية دى واحساسها عالى بعشقها بجد ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 أكتوبر 2012)

تعبت منك  اليسا ​


----------



## إيمليــآ (19 أكتوبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> رووووووعة الاغنية دى واحساسها عالى بعشقها بجد ​


آهآ أكيد .. وفكرتهآ تشبه أغنية كتير بنعشق لـ شيرين

تحسى بيلخصوآ معظم أحآسيس آلحب وتنآقضآتهـ :new8:

 
 
*.،*​ ​ ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 أكتوبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> آهآ أكيد .. وفكرتهآ تشبه أغنية كتير بنعشق لـ شيرين
> 
> تحسى بيلخصوآ معظم أحآسيس آلحب وتنآقضآتهـ :new8:
> 
> ...


اها اغنية شيرين برده من اجمل اغانى الحب ​


----------



## إيمليــآ (19 أكتوبر 2012)

*,.

 *رآجعين يآ هــوآ* ..~ *فيــروز* 3>*



*.،*​ ​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (19 أكتوبر 2012)

فكرتوني بأليسا 

بحبها اوووووووي
بسمع ناو اغنية
فاكر

 اليسا


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 أكتوبر 2012)

moky قال:


> فكرتوني بأليسا
> 
> بحبها اوووووووي
> بسمع ناو اغنية
> ...


روعة يا موكى الاغنية دى من اكتر الاغانى اللى بحبها فى البومها الجديد​


----------



## marmora jesus (19 أكتوبر 2012)

[YOUTUBE]u0_3I3_0TdA[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## kalimooo (19 أكتوبر 2012)

*فيروز - بيتي أنا بيتك*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (19 أكتوبر 2012)

*بأماره أيه -- بهاء سلطان​*


----------



## إيمليــآ (19 أكتوبر 2012)

*,.
*
جآيبلى سلآم *..~* فيـــروز


*.،*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (20 أكتوبر 2012)

ترنيمة صغيرا أنا عن كل الطافكـ ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 أكتوبر 2012)

ترنيمة ياريت سنينى يرجعوا ​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (20 أكتوبر 2012)

ترنيمة 

مافرقتناش​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 أكتوبر 2012)

*يا طيور ... بصوت نسمه محجوب *​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (20 أكتوبر 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *يا طيور ... بصوت نسمه محجوب *​



وبتفضل تعيد فيها ولا يتسمع حاجة تانية؟؟؟


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 أكتوبر 2012)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> وبتفضل تعيد فيها ولا يتسمع حاجة تانية؟؟؟



* خمس مرات بس 
اصل صوتها وحش هههههههههه
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 أكتوبر 2012)

كلمات ماجدة الرومى ​


----------



## إيمليــآ (20 أكتوبر 2012)

*,.

 *أعز آلنــآس *..~* حليمـ *3>*



*.،*​ ​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (20 أكتوبر 2012)

وحشني يا طيب
خالد سليم​


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 أكتوبر 2012)

ساعات ساعات صباح​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (21 أكتوبر 2012)

*ترنيمة ياريت سنينى يرجعو*


----------



## oesi no (21 أكتوبر 2012)

*البوم سامع ايه 
فريق صوت الراعى 
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 أكتوبر 2012)

ترنيمة انت كبير العيلة بتاعنا ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 أكتوبر 2012)

اشتقنا ليك هايدى منتصر ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 أكتوبر 2012)

ترنيمة ياريت سنينى يرجعوا ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 أكتوبر 2012)

*صباح... زي العسل   *
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 أكتوبر 2012)

حليم .... جانا الهوا ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 أكتوبر 2012)

اعز الناس ... حليم ​


----------



## +Sameh+ (22 أكتوبر 2012)

أنا أبن بلــد - محمد فؤاد -​


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 أكتوبر 2012)

ترنيمة دايما بتخبينى ​


----------



## إيمليــآ (22 أكتوبر 2012)

*,.*

*موسيقى .. آديش كآن فيه نآس 
فيــروز*



*.،*​


----------



## The Dragon Christian (22 أكتوبر 2012)

تامل ربنا موجود لقداسه البابا شنوده


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (22 أكتوبر 2012)

_*ساعات بضحك .. فريق لمس ايدينا *_


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 أكتوبر 2012)

*ترنيمة .. من كل الامم*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (23 أكتوبر 2012)

[YOUTUBE]xA818re23VE[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (23 أكتوبر 2012)

*متزعليش*


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (23 أكتوبر 2012)

اه من الفراق .... عمرو دياب


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (23 أكتوبر 2012)

[YOUTUBE]SJcds6Es-Yw[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 أكتوبر 2012)

رسالة تحت الماء 
حليم ​


----------



## +Sameh+ (23 أكتوبر 2012)

بتدارى - حماقى -​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 أكتوبر 2012)

*كلام الناس .. جورج وسووووف*


----------



## كلي أمل (23 أكتوبر 2012)

آتيوّت خيّي - لندا جورج Linda George


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 أكتوبر 2012)

ماجدة الرومى .. كلمات ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 أكتوبر 2012)

ترنيمة يسوع لما رانى ​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (23 أكتوبر 2012)

*النور مكانه فى القلوب

مدحت صالح*


----------



## +sano+ (24 أكتوبر 2012)

*مقطوعه من حفله يانى 2006 ​*


----------



## چاكس (24 أكتوبر 2012)

[YOUTUBE]pbhByOf6dnY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 أكتوبر 2012)

شنطة سفر انغام ​


----------



## إيمليــآ (24 أكتوبر 2012)

*,.*

*برهـ آلشبآبيكـ ..~ منيـــر*



*.،*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 أكتوبر 2012)

يوم من عمرى حليم ​


----------



## bob (24 أكتوبر 2012)

*عل اليادي
نجاه الصغيرة
*


----------



## johna&jesus (24 أكتوبر 2012)

_يا يسوع تعباااااااان
_​


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 أكتوبر 2012)

ترنيمة ادنو اليك ارتاح ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 أكتوبر 2012)

المحكمه كاظم الساهر & أسماء المنور​


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 أكتوبر 2012)

*مهما يحاولو يطفوا الشمس
ميادة الحناوى 
*
​


----------



## إيمليــآ (25 أكتوبر 2012)

*,.*
​ 
*آلمرآيه ..~ شيرين
*  
*
.،*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (25 أكتوبر 2012)

*جربت فى مرة* 
*اليسا *


----------



## marcelino (25 أكتوبر 2012)

قلبي ما يشبهنيش .. منير


----------



## lo siento_mucho (26 أكتوبر 2012)

لبيك اللهم لبيك


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 أكتوبر 2012)

تعبت منك .. اليسا ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 أكتوبر 2012)

ساعات اليسا ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 أكتوبر 2012)

اهواك حليم ​


----------



## johna&jesus (26 أكتوبر 2012)

*صوت الخروف اللى بيندبج تحت البيت
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 أكتوبر 2012)

johna&jesus قال:


> *صوت الخروف اللى بيندبج تحت البيت
> *​


ههههه بدرى كدا طب هتلنا شوية لحمة يا جون ​


----------



## johna&jesus (26 أكتوبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> ههههه بدرى كدا طب هتلنا شوية لحمة يا جون ​


*تؤتؤ  عيب 
بالدموع يا رب كلمتك  ترنيمة جامدة جدآ
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 أكتوبر 2012)

> تؤتؤ  عيب


ايه البخل ده ماشى مش عاوزين ​


----------



## johna&jesus (26 أكتوبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> ايه البخل ده ماشى مش عاوزين ​


*وفرتى يا رورو 
اه نسيتك 
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 أكتوبر 2012)

johna&jesus قال:


> *وفرتى يا رورو
> اه نسيتك
> *​


حوش يا جون ولو احتجت انا ممكن اسلفك ههههههه​


----------



## johna&jesus (26 أكتوبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> حوش يا جون ولو احتجت انا ممكن اسلفك ههههههه​


  تيب هاتى عشر جنيه 
شوفتى بخيله  كلام وبس


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 أكتوبر 2012)

johna&jesus قال:


> تيب هاتى عشر جنيه
> شوفتى بخيله  كلام وبس


انت تقول وعاوز فى وقتها كدا مش لما اسحبها من البنك الاول ​


----------



## johna&jesus (26 أكتوبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> انت تقول وعاوز فى وقتها كدا مش لما اسحبها من البنك الاول ​


*ههههههههههههه  
يا نفوس حزينه      مريم   بطرس
*​


----------



## johna&jesus (26 أكتوبر 2012)

بارك  بلااااااااادى​


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 أكتوبر 2012)

حليم جانا الهوا​


----------



## johna&jesus (26 أكتوبر 2012)

*صوت الغساله *​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (26 أكتوبر 2012)

*لسه فاكر -- أم كلثوم​*


----------



## marcelino (26 أكتوبر 2012)

سيبتيني ليه .. هانى شاكر​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (26 أكتوبر 2012)

*أنت غيرهم -- جورج وسوف​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 أكتوبر 2012)

عمرو دياب مقدرش انا ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 أكتوبر 2012)

لسة بتخاف حماقى ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 أكتوبر 2012)

على بالى .. عايدة الايوبى ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 أكتوبر 2012)

ضمينى ايمان البحر درويش ​


----------



## marcelino (27 أكتوبر 2012)

*Buttons ,, * *The Pussycat Dolls*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (27 أكتوبر 2012)

*من الشباك*
*وانا خدى على الشباك*
*أنا والشوق *
*وناره الحلوة*
*باستناك*
*وفرح الدنيا *
*مستنى *
*مستنى ميعادى معاك *

*( أنا باستناك - نجاة الصغيرة ) *​


----------



## بايبل333 (27 أكتوبر 2012)

مصارعة حرة غصب عنى


----------



## چاكس (27 أكتوبر 2012)

*3 ايام*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 أكتوبر 2012)

من شويه كنت بسمع زياد شحاته في حفله  لايف
دلوقتي سامع دوشه ١٣٥٠٠ بني ادم


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 أكتوبر 2012)

هانى شاكر انا عاشق ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 أكتوبر 2012)

مع قلبك هانى شاكر ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 أكتوبر 2012)

يا حمام بتنوح ليه .. منير ​


----------



## إيمليــآ (27 أكتوبر 2012)

*,.*

*مدينة آلحب ..~ كآظم*


*.،*
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 أكتوبر 2012)

يا مرسال المراسيل .. فيروز ​


----------



## سهم الغدر (27 أكتوبر 2012)

كنت عارفة انك هتبعد كنت عارفة انك أناااااااااااااااااااانى ........... شيرين


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 أكتوبر 2012)

*فيروز . طيري يا طيارة   *
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 أكتوبر 2012)

ساعات ساعات .. الصبوحة ​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (28 أكتوبر 2012)

احزااان حوااء


----------



## raffy (28 أكتوبر 2012)

لانك معايا سامو زين


----------



## +بنت العذراء+ (28 أكتوبر 2012)

هاني شاكر & شيرين

انا قلبي ليـــك​


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 أكتوبر 2012)

اتحدى العالم .. صابر الرباعى ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 أكتوبر 2012)

تملى معاك .. عمرو دياب​


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 أكتوبر 2012)

ساعات .. اليسا ​


----------



## marcelino (28 أكتوبر 2012)

خيرتك فأختارى .. كاظم​


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 أكتوبر 2012)

محمد حماقى .. وافتكرت ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 أكتوبر 2012)

على رمش عيونها .. وديع الصافى ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 أكتوبر 2012)

دار يا دار .. وديع الصافى ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 أكتوبر 2012)

فيروز.. نسم علينا الهوى​


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 أكتوبر 2012)

* فيروز ..بكتب اسمك يا حبيبي 
*
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (29 أكتوبر 2012)

رفقا مولاتى رفقا .. مجد القاسم ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (29 أكتوبر 2012)

المخلصين راحوا .. مجد القاسم ​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (29 أكتوبر 2012)

*كان اسمه حبيبى 

بصوت منير *


----------



## R.O.R.O (29 أكتوبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *كان اسمه حبيبى
> 
> بصوت منير *


بمووووت فى الاغنية دى رووووعة من منير 
زوقك رائع حبيبتى ​


----------



## +بنت العذراء+ (29 أكتوبر 2012)

تــراتيل بصوت الرائعة فيروز​


----------



## johna&jesus (29 أكتوبر 2012)

*وعظة جامدة اوووووووى*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (29 أكتوبر 2012)

مين غيرك بيحن عليا​


----------



## johna&jesus (29 أكتوبر 2012)

_يا يسوع تعبان 
_​


----------



## چاكس (29 أكتوبر 2012)

*سامع اختى الصغيرة بتدندن .. سطوحى يا سطوحى .. نانسى عجرم 
*


----------



## +Sameh+ (29 أكتوبر 2012)

احساس بيشدنى - سامو زين -​


----------



## johna&jesus (29 أكتوبر 2012)

*انا بنتهى*​


----------



## johna&jesus (29 أكتوبر 2012)

_فاديا بزى بكرة هتدبر
_​


----------



## چاكس (29 أكتوبر 2012)

*سميرة سعيد - قال جانى بعد يومين
*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (29 أكتوبر 2012)

صوووت رهيييب


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 أكتوبر 2012)

يا حمام بتنوح ليه .. منير ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 أكتوبر 2012)

ساعات بشتاق .. محمد فؤاد​


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 أكتوبر 2012)

احساس جديد .. نانسى ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 أكتوبر 2012)

حبك وجع .. اليسا ​


----------



## johna&jesus (30 أكتوبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> حبك وجع .. اليسا ​


*هو ابونا  لحق         خلص ؟؟؟
ابونا داود الحكيم عينه فى راسه  
جبارة
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 أكتوبر 2012)

johna&jesus قال:


> *هو ابونا  لحق         خلص ؟؟؟
> ابونا داود الحكيم عينه فى راسه
> جبارة
> *​


ايوة يا جون خلص من بدرى ودلوقتى بسمع انا والنجوم وهواك 
اسامة منير فهتلاقينى بسمع الاغانى اللى بتيجى كلها ههههههه​


----------



## johna&jesus (30 أكتوبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> ايوة يا جون خلص من بدرى ودلوقتى بسمع انا والنجوم وهواك
> اسامة منير فهتلاقينى بسمع الاغانى اللى بتيجى كلها ههههههه​



*تيب ربنا معاكى 
ابعتيلى الينك بتعها بقى 
:t33::t33::t33::t33:
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 أكتوبر 2012)

johna&jesus قال:


> *تيب ربنا معاكى
> ابعتيلى الينك بتعها بقى
> :t33::t33::t33::t33:
> *​


تدفع كام بقا ​


----------



## ABOTARBO (30 أكتوبر 2012)

ايه يا جدعان فين اسامى الترانيم هههههههه


----------



## johna&jesus (30 أكتوبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> تدفع كام بقا ​


*ولا شلن
:spor22::spor22:
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 أكتوبر 2012)

johna&jesus قال:


> *ولا شلن
> :spor22::spor22:
> *​


اه ما انا بعتهولك هتدفع ليه بقا 
يلا علشان تعرف انى طيبة بس ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (31 أكتوبر 2012)

*ليه خلتني احببببك .. ليلي بنت الحج مراد*


----------



## johna&jesus (31 أكتوبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> اه ما انا بعتهولك هتدفع ليه بقا
> يلا علشان تعرف انى طيبة بس ​


*:ranting::ranting::ranting::ranting:
ال طيبه ال
*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (31 أكتوبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> اه ما انا بعتهولك هتدفع ليه بقا
> يلا علشان تعرف انى طيبة بس ​





johna&jesus قال:


> *:ranting::ranting::ranting::ranting:
> ال طيبه ال
> *​



*ايوة هيصو انتو الاتنين و عدو الجمايل اما نشوف أخرتها:smil12: *


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (31 أكتوبر 2012)

*عيون القلب *


----------



## R.O.R.O (31 أكتوبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *ايوة هيصو انتو الاتنين و عدو الجمايل اما نشوف أخرتها:smil12: *


شوفت يا جون اديك فضحتنا اهو وخليت شقاوة سيحت ههههههه
انها هلى اللى بعتالى الينك وانا بعتهولك 
ومش عارفة انت هتبعته لمين هههههههه​


----------



## johna&jesus (31 أكتوبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> شوفت يا جون اديك فضحتنا اهو وخليت شقاوة سيحت ههههههه
> انها هلى اللى بعتالى الينك وانا بعتهولك
> ومش عارفة انت هتبعته لمين هههههههه​


*قوليلها ليكى عندنا لينك وهتاخديه 
ومش تتكلم تانى خالص البنت دى مفهوووووووووم:ranting::ranting::ranting:
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (31 أكتوبر 2012)

johna&jesus قال:


> *قوليلها ليكى عندنا لينك وهتاخديه
> ومش تتكلم تانى خالص البنت دى مفهوووووووووم:ranting::ranting::ranting:
> *​


لا ردى انتى بقا يا شقاوة الكلام ليكى يا جارة ههههههه​


----------



## johna&jesus (31 أكتوبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> لا ردى انتى بقا يا شقاوة الكلام ليكى يا جارة ههههههه​


_*وليكى انتى كمان:beee::beee::beee::beee:
*_​


----------



## marcelino (31 أكتوبر 2012)

*Just Walk Away  .. Celine Dion*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (31 أكتوبر 2012)

johna&jesus قال:


> _*وليكى انتى كمان:beee::beee::beee::beee:
> *_​


اخص عليك مكنش العشم 
طب هات حق اللينك اللى بعتهولك بقا يلا ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (31 أكتوبر 2012)

*انا بستناك .. الرائعه الصغيره نجاة*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (31 أكتوبر 2012)

johna&jesus قال:


> *قوليلها ليكى عندنا لينك وهتاخديه
> ومش تتكلم تانى خالص البنت دى مفهوووووووووم:ranting::ranting::ranting:
> *​



*اخرة المعروف .. أصيل يا ابو نسمة :new2:*



رورو ايهاب قال:


> لا ردى انتى بقا يا شقاوة الكلام ليكى يا جارة ههههههه​



*ارد على ايه بس خلينى ساكتة .. ادينى بعمل الخير و ارميه البحر و يخلى باله ان الجو ساقعة :spor22:*


----------



## johna&jesus (31 أكتوبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> اخص عليك مكنش العشم
> طب هات حق اللينك اللى بعتهولك بقا يلا ​


*عنديك واحد وفى بكره واحد تانى
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (31 أكتوبر 2012)

احلف بالله .. هيثم شاكر ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (31 أكتوبر 2012)

johna&jesus قال:


> *عنديك واحد وفى بكره واحد تانى
> *​


ملكش عندى حاجة ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (31 أكتوبر 2012)

بسمع اغنية اجنبى على الاف ام 
والحمد لله مش فاهمة منها ولا كلمة ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (31 أكتوبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> بسمع اغنية اجنبى على الاف ام
> والحمد لله مش فاهمة منها ولا كلمة ​


هو ده الكلام يامتعلميين يابتوع المدارس ههههه

يسمع عيش معايا .. الصغيرة


----------



## R.O.R.O (31 أكتوبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> هو ده الكلام يامتعلميين يابتوع المدارس ههههه
> 
> يسمع عيش معايا .. الصغيرة


يا بنتى انا تعليمى فرنساوى 
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (31 أكتوبر 2012)

محدش مرتاح .. الجسمى ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (31 أكتوبر 2012)

*القريب منك بعيد .. الصغيرة*


----------



## R.O.R.O (31 أكتوبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *القريب منك بعيد .. الصغيرة*


ايه الاغانى الجامدة دى بس ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (31 أكتوبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> ايه الاغانى الجامدة دى بس ​


بموت في نجاة بجد
بتشع حنية من صوتها واحساسها

وبسمع الا انت


----------



## R.O.R.O (31 أكتوبر 2012)

يا حمام يتنوح ليه .. منير ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (31 أكتوبر 2012)

خساره فيك قلبي . فؤاد


----------



## R.O.R.O (31 أكتوبر 2012)

يوم من عمرى .. حليم ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (31 أكتوبر 2012)

*مش بسمع حاجه *


----------



## R.O.R.O (31 أكتوبر 2012)

انا زعلتك فى حاجة .. بهاء سلطان ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (31 أكتوبر 2012)

ولا نص كلمه


----------



## R.O.R.O (31 أكتوبر 2012)

مقدرش اقول .. سوما ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (31 أكتوبر 2012)

حمل جرح .فؤش


----------



## R.O.R.O (31 أكتوبر 2012)

مبتعلمش .. انغام ​


----------



## Samir poet (31 أكتوبر 2012)

[YOUTUBE]IW_ehnWbsGc&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## چاكس (31 أكتوبر 2012)

اعتزلت الغرام - ماجدة الرومى


----------



## johna&jesus (31 أكتوبر 2012)

*بتحبنى فاديا بازى*


----------



## جورجينيو- (31 أكتوبر 2012)

ليلة حب


----------



## R.O.R.O (31 أكتوبر 2012)

بقى يعنى .. مدحت صالح​


----------



## R.O.R.O (31 أكتوبر 2012)

شيرين .. مسئولة منك ​


----------



## kalimooo (31 أكتوبر 2012)

ابعتلي جواب..صباح فخري


----------



## R.O.R.O (31 أكتوبر 2012)

بحبك انت .. داليا ​


----------



## kalimooo (31 أكتوبر 2012)

*بحبهــا - عبد الحليم حافظ *


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (31 أكتوبر 2012)

*وعدتك - ماجدة الرومي & كاظم الساهر & نزار قباني*


----------



## R.O.R.O (31 أكتوبر 2012)

كل ما نقرب لبعض .. انغام حبيبة قلبى ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 نوفمبر 2012)

لسة بتخاف .. حماقى ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (1 نوفمبر 2012)

*حنانك يارب الاكووووان اليك رفعت صلاتي 

*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (1 نوفمبر 2012)

بسمع صوت زعيق المدير  الكبير  فى مدير تانى ههههههههههههههه  فى تقطييع...


----------



## johna&jesus (1 نوفمبر 2012)

*اوقات بتووووووووووووووب
*​


----------



## چاكس (1 نوفمبر 2012)

من قلبى بغنى - حماقى


----------



## +بنت العذراء+ (1 نوفمبر 2012)

adele > one and only​


----------



## PoNA ELLY (1 نوفمبر 2012)

بتحسني ... جرجس موريس​


----------



## oesi no (1 نوفمبر 2012)

*كنت بسمع فيلم بابا 
ودلوقتى بدور على فيلم تانى اسمعه 
*​


----------



## johna&jesus (1 نوفمبر 2012)

*دوشه الجيران*​


----------



## PoNA ELLY (1 نوفمبر 2012)

جبريل أتاكي يا مريم ... زياد شحاده​


----------



## kalimooo (1 نوفمبر 2012)

ما وعدتك بنجوم الليل وائل كفوري


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 نوفمبر 2012)

بسمع نجوم اف.ام ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 نوفمبر 2012)

قولى احبك .. كاظم ​


----------



## kalimooo (1 نوفمبر 2012)

*انا بعشقك صابر الرباعى*


----------



## marcelino (1 نوفمبر 2012)

*أحمد مكي - مية مية كانت هتفرق*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 نوفمبر 2012)

تعبت منك .. اليسا ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 نوفمبر 2012)

فى حاجات .. نانسى ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 نوفمبر 2012)

ساعات ساعات ..الصبوحة ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 نوفمبر 2012)

*قلب واحد مش كفايه في حبي ليك 
مدحت صالح 
*
​


----------



## marcelino (2 نوفمبر 2012)

*      Just Walk Away by Celine Dion*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (2 نوفمبر 2012)

كنت نبغيك يا حسره   
شاب رومانسي


----------



## إيمليــآ (2 نوفمبر 2012)

*,.*
*
**أُحبكـِ جداً ..~ كآظم & نزآر*

  

*.،*​ ​ 



​ ​​


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 نوفمبر 2012)

قولى احبك .. كاظم​


----------



## إيمليــآ (2 نوفمبر 2012)

*,.*
*
**سلملى عليهـ  ..~ فيــــروز **3>*
  

*.،*​ ​ 
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 نوفمبر 2012)

يا روحى غيبى .. وائل جسار​


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 نوفمبر 2012)

يا حمام بتنوح ليه ​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (2 نوفمبر 2012)

*نفسى ابقى جنبه .. حماقى 
و عاملة دوشة غير عادية بجد :smile01*


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 نوفمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *نفسى ابقى جنبه .. حماقى
> و عاملة دوشة غير عادية بجد :smile01*


محسسانى انك مشغلة اغنية شعبى هههههههههه​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (2 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> محسسانى انك مشغلة اغنية شعبى هههههههههه​


*
تؤ ماليش فى الشعبى بس هى اغنية مجنونة كدة .. اسمعيها *


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 نوفمبر 2012)

مرسال المراسيل .. فيروز ​


----------



## The Dragon Christian (2 نوفمبر 2012)

الهضبه - معاك برتاح


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 نوفمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *
> تؤ ماليش فى الشعبى بس هى اغنية مجنونة كدة .. اسمعيها *


اوووووووووكى ​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (2 نوفمبر 2012)

برنامج the voice


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 نوفمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> برنامج the voice


فكرتينى بيه هههههههه​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (2 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> فكرتينى بيه هههههههه​



هههههههه
اهو بسمع الاعاده عشان في مغاربه ههه


----------



## kalimooo (3 نوفمبر 2012)

*أمير يزبك - الرقصة الأولى   *


----------



## R.O.R.O (3 نوفمبر 2012)

يا تاعبنى .. تامر حسنى ​


----------



## kalimooo (3 نوفمبر 2012)

*عجبتيني كتير - هاني العمري*


----------



## kalimooo (3 نوفمبر 2012)

لكل السميعة 
هدية بسيطة :
احسن من الميديا  ميديا بليير وسهل الاستعمال
شرح بسيط بالصورة






التحميل من هــــــــــــــــــــــنـــــــــــــــــــــــا



​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (3 نوفمبر 2012)

kalimooo قال:


> لكل السميعة
> هدية بسيطة :
> احسن من الميديا  ميديا بليير وسهل الاستعمال
> شرح بسيط بالصورة
> ...


ميرسي كليمووو هحاول افتحها
ربنا يباارك تعب محبتك


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (3 نوفمبر 2012)

*بسمع ترنيمه . انا بنتهي من قبل حتي ماابتدي*


----------



## +بنت العذراء+ (3 نوفمبر 2012)

Havana brown > you'll be mine​


----------



## كلي أمل (3 نوفمبر 2012)

ترتيلة يا مشيحا ويا استاذي جوقة مار يوسف


----------



## R.O.R.O (3 نوفمبر 2012)

شخصية عنيدة .. اصالة ​


----------



## إيمليــآ (3 نوفمبر 2012)

*,.*

*إسمعونى ..~ وردهـ*



*.،*
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (3 نوفمبر 2012)

الدنيا وما فيها .. سومة ​


----------



## kalimooo (3 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ميرسي كليمووو هحاول افتحها
> ربنا يباارك تعب محبتك



اوكِ وتبقي اعطيني  النتيجة


----------



## R.O.R.O (3 نوفمبر 2012)

مدحت صالح .. عيد الحب ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (3 نوفمبر 2012)

*ايهاب توفيق الف كلمة حب   *
​


----------



## kalimooo (3 نوفمبر 2012)

*بعترفلك اني بحبك ودي اول مره بحب   *


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 نوفمبر 2012)

خليك معايا .. عمرو دياب​


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 نوفمبر 2012)

جوايا ليك .. اليسا ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 نوفمبر 2012)

وماله .. عمرو دياب ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (4 نوفمبر 2012)

kalimooo قال:


> اوكِ وتبقي اعطيني  النتيجة


للاسف مش عرفت افتحها


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (4 نوفمبر 2012)

*نفسي اشوف البابا كيرلس *


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 نوفمبر 2012)

شيرين .. مسئولة منك ​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (5 نوفمبر 2012)

*3mr 60
مسافر
*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (5 نوفمبر 2012)

بسمع صوت اللابتوب..


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 نوفمبر 2012)

اجمل احساس .. اليسا ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (5 نوفمبر 2012)

*الا انت .. الصغيرة*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (5 نوفمبر 2012)

*مشغوله الناس عني علي طول وانت مشغول بيا ومسئول عني 
ولو عنك بعدي يطول بترجع نفسي لو ضلت
كل قلوب الناس اتخلت عني وهموم الكون خلت
القلب يشيب من احزانه ومعاك شمس الافراح طلت
مشغوله الناس عني علي طول وانت مشغول بيا ومسئول عني
ولو عنك بعدي يطول بترجع نفسي لو ضلت
احتجت لناس بعدت عني وناديت عملوا مش سامعني
وحدك انت يــــــارب تعني وحدك تحي القلب الميت
مشغوله الناس عني علي طول وانت مشغول بيا ومسئول عني
ولو عنك بعدي يطول بترجع نفسي لو ضلت
الناس تجرحني وتخدعني الناس بتسبني وبتبعني
واشكيلك وانت بتسمعني والقي الاحزان غابت ولت
مشغوله الناس عني علي طول وانت مشغول بيا ومسئول عني
ولو عنك بعدي يطول بترجع نفسي لو ضلت ..

*


----------



## +بنت العذراء+ (5 نوفمبر 2012)

رجعـــت ايامنا .. شهد برمدا​


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 نوفمبر 2012)

محمد فؤاد .. بين ايديك ​


----------



## +sano+ (5 نوفمبر 2012)

*ترنبمه معرفش ليه فريق المس ايدينا ​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 نوفمبر 2012)

تعبت منك .. اليسا ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 نوفمبر 2012)

بتغيب بتروح .. اليسا وراغب علامة ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 نوفمبر 2012)

طول الليل .. هيثم شاكر​


----------



## The Dragon Christian (5 نوفمبر 2012)

*كيفية دراسة كلمة الله** 
*
*قداسة                             البابا تواضروس الثاني  118
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 نوفمبر 2012)

يا حمام بتنوح ليه .. محمد منير​


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 نوفمبر 2012)

طمنى عليك .. محمد فؤاد​


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 نوفمبر 2012)

ساعات .. اليسا ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 نوفمبر 2012)

حاسس بخنقة وضيقة .. احمد سعد​


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 نوفمبر 2012)

حبك حياتى .. نجاة الصغيرة ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (7 نوفمبر 2012)

تأمل ربنا موجود للبابا شنووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووودة


----------



## +بنت العذراء+ (7 نوفمبر 2012)

ترنيمه

 إني لرافع عيني إلى السماء​


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 نوفمبر 2012)

*نانسى عجرم . سلمولي عليه   *
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (7 نوفمبر 2012)

قلبى و روحى - محمد فؤاد -​


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 نوفمبر 2012)

ساعات .. اليسا ​


----------



## روزي86 (7 نوفمبر 2012)

اغنية هندي


----------



## kalimooo (7 نوفمبر 2012)

*سنغي منغي تانغا ميري منكي جامنا هاي*

هندي


----------



## روزي86 (7 نوفمبر 2012)

kalimooo قال:


> *سنغي منغي تانغا ميري منكي جامنا هاي*
> 
> هندي




هههههههههههههه:new6:


----------



## kalimooo (7 نوفمبر 2012)

:new6::new6::new6::new6:
جد غنوة  حلوووووووة


----------



## kalimooo (7 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> ساعات .. اليسا ​




ما فيش دقايق
هههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 نوفمبر 2012)

kalimooo قال:


> ما فيش دقايق
> هههههه


لا فى ثوانى ينفع ههههههههه​


----------



## روزي86 (7 نوفمبر 2012)

kalimooo قال:


> :new6::new6::new6::new6:
> جد غنوة  حلوووووووة




ههههههههههه اهاااااااا جدا جدا

يلا اللي بعدها ايه بقي:bud:


----------



## lo siento_mucho (7 نوفمبر 2012)

kalimooo قال:


> *سنغي منغي تانغا ميري منكي جامنا هاي*
> 
> هندي



هههههههه
طب ودي ترجمتها ايه 
لا تكون شتيمه


----------



## kalimooo (7 نوفمبر 2012)

هندي برضو

Na milo kahin  Badal


----------



## kalimooo (7 نوفمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> هههههههه
> طب ودي ترجمتها ايه
> لا تكون شتيمه



بسمعها لكن مش بعرف معناها موسيقاها جميلة


----------



## روزي86 (7 نوفمبر 2012)

هههههههههههه يا سلام فتحت معاك في الهندي يا كليمووووووو


----------



## kalimooo (7 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> لا فى ثوانى ينفع ههههههههه​



الثواني موجودة
بتاعة نجاة الصغيرة
الساعات وياك بتجري في ثواني وياك بتجري
ههههههههههههه


----------



## kalimooo (7 نوفمبر 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههه يا سلام فتحت معاك في الهندي يا كليمووووووو



يس اتعودنا
كل اللي بيشتغلو بالعمارة  هنود


----------



## روزي86 (7 نوفمبر 2012)

kalimooo قال:


> يس اتعودنا
> كل اللي بيشتغلو بالعمارة  هنود




ههههههههههههه طب يلا علمنا بقي الهندي:boxing:


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 نوفمبر 2012)

تقريباً محبتهاش 
شادي الغيطاني ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 نوفمبر 2012)

ذكرياتك ميح .. حماقى ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 نوفمبر 2012)

وانا بين ايديك .. نانسى بنت الحج عجرم ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 نوفمبر 2012)

انا بعشق البحر .. منير ​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (8 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> انا بعشق البحر .. منير ​



اييييييون الذوووق العالي


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 نوفمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> اييييييون الذوووق العالي


من بعض ما عندكم يا قلبى ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 نوفمبر 2012)

لما النسيم .. منير ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 نوفمبر 2012)

شىء من بعيد ندانى .. منير 
النهاردة يوم منير العالمى معايا هههههههه​


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 نوفمبر 2012)

صوتك .. منير ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 نوفمبر 2012)

وماله .. عمرو دياب​


----------



## kalimooo (8 نوفمبر 2012)

*نقولا سعادة نخلة - ريتك تقبريني*


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 نوفمبر 2012)

kalimooo قال:


> *نقولا سعادة نخلة - ريتك تقبريني*


ايه الاسم اللى عاوز كتالوج ده يا كليمو هههههههه
الترجمة بقا ​


----------



## kalimooo (8 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> ايه الاسم اللى عاوز كتالوج ده يا كليمو هههههههه
> الترجمة بقا ​




لما الاهل بيدلعه الطفل 
بيتشتوه يعني بيرقصوه بين ايديهم 
ويقولوه ريتك =يا ريت
تقبرني= يعني الام من كتر محبتها بطفلها تتمنى طبعاً تموت قبل ولادها 
تقبريني = اموت قبلك 
هههههههههههههههه

=======
اختصار بيقول لحبيبته اموت قبلك
من كتر المحبة بيتمنى هو يموت قبلها
تقبريني مشتقة من= قبر
عذراً للأطالة


اسم المغني

*نقولا سعادة نخلة*


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 نوفمبر 2012)

kalimooo قال:


> لما الاهل بيدلعه الطفل
> بيتشتوه يعني بيرقصوه بين ايديهم
> ويقولوه ريتك =يا ريت
> تقبرني= يعني الام من كتر محبتها بطفلها تتمنى طبعاً تموت قبل ولادها
> ...


ههههههههه كل دى ترجمة 
ميرسى كليمو منك نستفيد دايما ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 نوفمبر 2012)

ريحة الحبايب .. عمرو دياب​


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 نوفمبر 2012)

بسمع اغنية ايمان البحر درويش 
قولت اجبهالكم علشان كلماتها تحفة 

مخسوبكو انداس .... صبح محتاس ... مسختوا بابوتسي ياناس
 مفيس فلوس ... بقيتو منخوس ... فقرتو خلاص
 نشتغلوا في ايه ... ياافندي يابيه .... مادام البخت موريه
 مافيس تهييص ... مافيس قميص .... فينيتو خلاص
 فين نروخو ... ساغريستي ... دنيا لسه تربتيه... ايام الهيصة فنيتو خلاص
 مخسوبكو انداس .... صبح محتاس ... كفرتو ياناس
 بوكر مفيس ... يابو درويس ... قهاوي رقص مفيس
 إزاى يافندي .... ابن الكيف يقدر يعيس
 بوكر مفيس .... يابو درويس ... قهاوي رقص مفيس
 مدام مفيس بدل ... يغنيش نبيع ورنيس
 سوخنا نروح لمين .... دوخنا يامسلمين ... نسكي لمين ولمين آه
 حانتيس مانتيس .... يابو الريس ... إن شاء الله تعيس
 سبت الخمارة ... سكنت في خارة .... مافيس ولاواخد باره
 علشان نروخ .... كلنا لطوخ .... وبتيجى منفوخ
 ارتبن يوم كليفنى موليفتى الافتوه برياه
 افتوه كالا بولي كالا سمك بكالاه
 أخيه أمان أمان فين المصرى بتاع زمان والمدام فاصولاكى
 واللا ياخرلمبو ... كانت أيام .... فاريج لى كى
 مخسوبكو انداس .... صبح محتاس ... مسختوا بابوتسي ياناس
 مفيس فلوس ... بقيتو منخوس ... فقرتو خلاص
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 نوفمبر 2012)

اه منه ياليالى .. محمد فؤاد​


----------



## mero_engel (8 نوفمبر 2012)

ترنيمه عالم صعب


----------



## kalimooo (8 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> بسمع اغنية ايمان البحر درويش
> قولت اجبهالكم علشان كلماتها تحفة
> 
> مخسوبكو انداس .... صبح محتاس ... مسختوا بابوتسي ياناس
> ...



ومين ها يترجم
ههههه


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (8 نوفمبر 2012)

*دلوقتى احسن 

انغام *


----------



## kalimooo (8 نوفمبر 2012)

*مروان خوري  كنا اتفقنا*


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 نوفمبر 2012)

kalimooo قال:


> ومين ها يترجم
> ههههه


لا دى عايز واحد صينى بقا يترجم هههههههههههه
اقراها كدا وانت انشالله كدا ههتفهم ​


----------



## kalimooo (8 نوفمبر 2012)

*مروان خوري و ألين لحود - بعشق روحك*


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 نوفمبر 2012)

اسعد واحدة .. اليسا ​


----------



## +Sameh+ (8 نوفمبر 2012)

كل دقيقة شخصية - وائل جسار -​


----------



## kalimooo (8 نوفمبر 2012)

*إليسا - قلبي حاسس فيك   *


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 نوفمبر 2012)

اجمل احساس .. اليسا ​


----------



## فادي الكلداني (8 نوفمبر 2012)

سيدة عمري الفاضلة.....وهي اهداء خاص لجميع انسات وسيدات المنتدى:



 [YOUTUBE]nbaZlpBM6ng[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 نوفمبر 2012)

حلوة جدا الاغنية دى ميرسى ليك اخ فادى ​


----------



## فادي الكلداني (8 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> حلوة جدا الاغنية دى ميرسى ليك اخ فادى​


 
*عفوا عزيزتي ....انتو تستاهلوا الاحلى! *


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 نوفمبر 2012)

عيون القلب .. نجاة الصغيرة ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 نوفمبر 2012)

نصيبى اعيش عشانك .. وائل جسار​


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 نوفمبر 2012)

بحبببببببك .. جناااااااااات​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (9 نوفمبر 2012)

القي يابني الهم عليا وانا اد المسؤليه .. بولس ملاك


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 نوفمبر 2012)

سلمولى عليه .. نانسى ​


----------



## marcelino (10 نوفمبر 2012)

كابوريا .. ادوار​


----------



## kalimooo (10 نوفمبر 2012)

*عبدالحليم حافظ - احضان الحبايب*


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 نوفمبر 2012)

مغرم ياليل .. راغب علامة ​


----------



## ABOTARBO (10 نوفمبر 2012)

يا كنيسة اوعى تخافى _ بتر لايف


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 نوفمبر 2012)

وانا مالى .. محمد رحيم ​


----------



## kalimooo (10 نوفمبر 2012)

*أهواك عبد الحليم حافظ*


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 نوفمبر 2012)

لو اعيش معاك .. انغام​


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 نوفمبر 2012)

شعورى وكل احساسى .. انغام​


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 نوفمبر 2012)

شيرين .. على بالى ​


----------



## kalimooo (11 نوفمبر 2012)

*حافضل أحبك-فريد
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 نوفمبر 2012)

فى عيونك .. اليساااااا​


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 نوفمبر 2012)

وحشنى ايه .. ميريام فارس​


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 نوفمبر 2012)

يا حمام .. منير ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 نوفمبر 2012)

فاكر .. اليسا ​


----------



## kalimooo (11 نوفمبر 2012)

*وائل كفوري 2012 حتى نلتقي    *


----------



## marcelino (11 نوفمبر 2012)

أخترت صح .. تامر​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (11 نوفمبر 2012)

انا اللي بغيت من قلبي


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 نوفمبر 2012)

لو اعيش معاك .. انغام​


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 نوفمبر 2012)

لو يعنى بايع .. بهاء سلطان ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 نوفمبر 2012)

مسئولة منك .. شيرين ​


----------



## إيمليــآ (12 نوفمبر 2012)

*,.*

*سآعآت ..~ أنغآم*




*.،*​ ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 نوفمبر 2012)

وش الطيب .. فضل شاكر​


----------



## marcelino (12 نوفمبر 2012)

كابوريا .. ادوارد​


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 نوفمبر 2012)

بانو بانو .. سعاد حسنى ​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (12 نوفمبر 2012)

كنت نبغيك


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 نوفمبر 2012)

بعشق البحر .. منير ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 نوفمبر 2012)

ارجع بقا .. مصطفى كامل ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 نوفمبر 2012)

احضنى نفسى اضمك .. محمد فؤاد​


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 نوفمبر 2012)

بين ايديك .. اصالة ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 نوفمبر 2012)

ميوزيك هادية ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 نوفمبر 2012)

صوتك .. منير ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 نوفمبر 2012)

شايف البحر شو بعيد .. فيروز ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 نوفمبر 2012)

مبتعلمش .. انغام​


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 نوفمبر 2012)

ساعات بشتاق .. محمد فؤاد​


----------



## zezza (13 نوفمبر 2012)

من اجل عينيك عشقت الهوى ..ثومة :08:


----------



## +بنت العذراء+ (13 نوفمبر 2012)

شخصية عنيدة .. اصالة نصري​


----------



## marcelino (13 نوفمبر 2012)

3 ستيلا​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (13 نوفمبر 2012)

محمد فؤاد  مشوار حياتي


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 نوفمبر 2012)

انا بعشق البحر .. منير ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 نوفمبر 2012)

عيون القلب .. نجاة​


----------



## فادي الكلداني (14 نوفمبر 2012)

*اقول وقد ناحت بقربي حمامة ٌ.....للفنان العراقي الكبير ...ناظم الغزالي:*

[YOUTUBE]N7FXENPBTzQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 نوفمبر 2012)

ع بالى حبيبى .. اليسا ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 نوفمبر 2012)

زى العسل .. الصبوحة ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 نوفمبر 2012)

دارت الايام .. كوكب الشرق ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 نوفمبر 2012)

شخصية عنيدة .. اصالة ​


----------



## +Sameh+ (16 نوفمبر 2012)

شخبطة ع الحيط - حماقى -​


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 نوفمبر 2012)

شىء من بعيد ندانى .. منير ​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (16 نوفمبر 2012)

*مجرد وقت 
هانى شاكر*


----------



## طالبة شفاعة (16 نوفمبر 2012)

Violet Fragrance قال:


> أنا عم بسمع قرآن رجيم اهئ اهئ
> غصب عني ....
> أخي عم يسمع و يسمعني
> عم اتعذب


من كلماتك احسست بالنعيم اللى احنا فية وناكرين الجميل بعض احيان ففى كل حين نقدر نسمع ترانيم لكن الشغل والكمبيوتر بيشغلونا عنها وفى كل حين نقدر نروح الكنيسة لكن الكسل بيخلينا تقريباً كل اسبوعين نروح وطبعاً كم الحرية فى حاجات كتييير لاننا مسيحين اصلاً بس احنا ما مقدرين النعمة صدقى كلامك دة هايخلينى اعشق الترانيم انى اسمعها حتى لو انا شغالة على الكمبيوتر او كاسيت فى البيت. وربنا يحميكى ويبعد عنك اى شر . ويهدى اخوكى يارب


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 نوفمبر 2012)

ترنيمة .. احفظ بلادنا يارب ​


----------



## إيمليــآ (17 نوفمبر 2012)

*,.*

*أنآ لحبيبى ..~ فيــروز *



*.،*​


----------



## marcelino (18 نوفمبر 2012)

[YOUTUBE]8Z3mzsXdfwE&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 نوفمبر 2012)

ياريت سنينى يرجعوا ​


----------



## marcelino (18 نوفمبر 2012)

[YOUTUBE]GmdeXF1U0hg[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 نوفمبر 2012)

ادنو اليك ارتاح ​


----------



## چاكس (19 نوفمبر 2012)

و بحب الناس الرايقة اللى بتضحك على طول ..


----------



## إيمليــآ (19 نوفمبر 2012)

*,.*

*يوميآت رجل مهزوم ..~ كآظم *




*.،*​


----------



## marcelino (19 نوفمبر 2012)

[YOUTUBE]GmdeXF1U0hg&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 نوفمبر 2012)

[YOUTUBE]cDejbCs0JQ8[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (19 نوفمبر 2012)

*ترنيمه مشغوله الناااااااااس*


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 نوفمبر 2012)

انا بعشق البحر .. منير ​


----------



## PoNA ELLY (19 نوفمبر 2012)

ليك يارب راجعين .. فاديا​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (19 نوفمبر 2012)

* ترنيمه قولوا للصديق خيررر*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (19 نوفمبر 2012)

*ساعات ساعات .. للشحرورة*


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *ساعات ساعات .. للشحرورة*


لالا دى صدفة وبصرة فى نفس ذات الوقت ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (19 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> لالا دى صدفة وبصرة فى نفس ذات الوقت ​


لا مش ممكن
معقوله
فينا شئ لله يابنتي


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> لا مش ممكن
> معقوله
> فينا شئ لله يابنتي


بس علشان الحسد طيب 
ما يحسد المال الا صحابه ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (19 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> بس علشان الحسد طيب
> ما يحسد المال الا صحابه ​


علي رايك هههههههه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (19 نوفمبر 2012)

انا بسمع عملت ايه فيناالسنين .. ورده


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 نوفمبر 2012)

يا حمام .. منير​


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 نوفمبر 2012)

*ياريت سنينى يرجعوا *​


----------



## +بنت العذراء+ (20 نوفمبر 2012)

مابقاش انا .. اصالة نصري​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (20 نوفمبر 2012)

*صياد الطيور .. جورج وسوف*


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 نوفمبر 2012)

*عيون القلب .. نجاه*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (20 نوفمبر 2012)

*القداس الحبشي*


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 نوفمبر 2012)

* انغام  مبتعلمش   *
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 نوفمبر 2012)

*لو اعيش معاك انغام*​


----------



## فادي الكلداني (21 نوفمبر 2012)

[YOUTUBE]45PKJaEjm4s[/YOUTUBE]


*لطفي بوشناق - لو كان لي قلبان! *


----------



## +Sameh+ (21 نوفمبر 2012)

كفاية - هانى شاكر -​


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 نوفمبر 2012)

* ترنيمة ما احلى ساعة بها *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 نوفمبر 2012)

*ترنيمة ادنو اليك ارتاح*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (21 نوفمبر 2012)

*بسمع لقاء البابا تاوضروس علي السي تي في*


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 نوفمبر 2012)

*ترنيمة يا يسوع تعبان *​


----------



## mero_engel (21 نوفمبر 2012)

شخصيه عنيده


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 نوفمبر 2012)

*يا واد يا تقيل سعاد حسنى *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 نوفمبر 2012)

*اكتب على اوراق الشجر*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 نوفمبر 2012)

*اطبطب وادلع .. نوسة *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*حبيبى مهما سافرت  نانسى *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*يا سلام يا سلام .. نانسى *​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (22 نوفمبر 2012)

صوت جرس الكنيسه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *يا واد يا تقيل سعاد حسنى *​





رورو ايهاب قال:


> *اكتب على اوراق الشجر*​





رورو ايهاب قال:


> *اطبطب وادلع .. نوسة *​





رورو ايهاب قال:


> *حبيبى مهما سافرت  نانسى *​





رورو ايهاب قال:


> *يا سلام يا سلام .. نانسى *​


*شكلك كنتي بتتفرجي علي صوت الحياه :smile02:smile02:smile02
بس سيبك انتي مفيش احلي من صوت الواد البكابوظ:t25:
*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*ترنيمة .. اسمع صراخي ياسيدي*


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *شكلك كنتي بتتفرجي علي صوت الحياه :smile02:smile02:smile02
> بس سيبك انتي مفيش احلي من صوت الواد البكابوظ:t25:
> *


*هههههههههههه اهاااااا
اه صوته روووووووووعة *​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (22 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *شكلك كنتي بتتفرجي علي صوت الحياه :smile02:smile02:smile02
> بس سيبك انتي مفيش احلي من صوت الواد البكابوظ:t25:
> *



هههههههههه
انا اتفرجت ع الحلقه كلها وفي الاخر نسيت اشوف من اللي ودع المسابقات
ما تقوليلي مين بقى


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 نوفمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> هههههههههه
> انا اتفرجت ع الحلقه كلها وفي الاخر نسيت اشوف من اللي ودع المسابقات
> ما تقوليلي مين بقى


*احمد الجراح وقع في الحفره:smile02*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههههههه اهاااااا
> اه صوته روووووووووعة *​


*عندي احساس بيقول يااما الولد ده هو اللي هيكسب
يااما البت الموزة ايه:t25:
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *احمد الجراح وقع في الحفره:smile02*


*صوووووووووووت نورهان احلى منه *​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (22 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *احمد الجراح وقع في الحفره:smile02*



كووووووووويس
لا شكل ولا صوت
شعرو بس اللي حلو:smile02


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 نوفمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> كووووووووويس
> لا شكل ولا صوت
> شعرو بس اللي حلو:smile02


*نفسى رايىء كنت معجبة بس بشعره هههههه*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (22 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *صوووووووووووت نورهان احلى منه *​



نورهان صوتها بشبهو ل صوت اليسا
لو يختارولها سونجايه حلوه كده هتفضل للاخر


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *عندي احساس بيقول يااما الولد ده هو اللي هيكسب
> يااما البت الموزة ايه:t25:
> *


*نفس احساسى بس الاكتر اكيد الجمهور هيختار المزة *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *صوووووووووووت نورهان احلى منه *​


*اه صوتها جميل
بس انا متغاظه اوي من المسرسعه اللي اسمها ساره دي:t26::t26:
*


lo siento_mucho قال:


> كووووووووويس
> لا شكل ولا صوت
> شعرو بس اللي حلو:smile02


*حرام عليكي ده شبه وائل كافوري ياظالمة:smile02*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (22 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *نفسى رايىء كنت معجبة بس بشعره هههههه*​



هههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 نوفمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> نورهان صوتها بشبهو ل صوت اليسا
> لو يختارولها سونجايه حلوه كده هتفضل للاخر


*من اول المسابقة وانا بلاقيها بتفنى اغانى مش لايقة على صوتها 
فعلا بس النهاردة فى الاخر عنت لنانسى حلووووو اووووووووى*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (22 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *اه صوتها جميل
> بس انا متغاظه اوي من المسرسعه اللي اسمها ساره دي:t26::t26:
> *
> *حرام عليكي ده شبه وائل كافوري ياظالمة:smile02*



هههههه وائل مين 
ده شكلو شبه واحد صاحي من النوم

بطلو نميمه ف خلق الله:smile02


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 نوفمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> نورهان صوتها بشبهو ل صوت اليسا
> لو يختارولها سونجايه حلوه كده هتفضل للاخر


*يختارولها ايه ياقلبي ؟؟
والنبي انا بفهم عربي بالعافيه اصلا:smile02
*


رورو ايهاب قال:


> *نفس احساسى بس الاكتر اكيد الجمهور هيختار المزة *​


*اه طبعا هيختار المزه
انا بفكر اصرخلها قصدي اصوتلها:smile02
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *اه صوتها جميل
> ** بس انا متغاظه اوي من المسرسعه اللي اسمها ساره دي*
> *
> :t26::t26:*
> *لا صوت ولا شكل *​





واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ​ *حرام عليكي ده شبه وائل كافوري ياظالمة:smile02*



*وائل كافورى مين صلى على النبى *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 نوفمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> هههههه وائل مين
> ده شكلو شبه واحد صاحي من النوم
> 
> بطلو نميمه ف خلق الله:smile02


*هههههههه حلوة واحد صاحي من النوم دي:smile02

والنبي ياختي ده لو فيلم ديني ولا قداس ماكنتوا قعدتوا قدامه دقيقه مش كده ولا ايه يامتعلمين يابتوع المدارس:smile02:smile02
*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (22 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *من اول المسابقة وانا بلاقيها بتفنى اغانى مش لايقة على صوتها
> فعلا بس النهاردة فى الاخر عنت لنانسى حلووووو اووووووووى*​



صححح
انا عايزه الواد اللي اسمو سعد يكسب
الواد رومانسي وهادي وصوتو حنين ههههههه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *وائل كافورى مين صلى على النبى *​


*طيب متزعليش
شبه عمده
بجد فيه بلابح كتيره منه
شوفتي بلابح دي:smile02:smile02
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *طيب متزعليش
> شبه عمده
> بجد فيه بلابح كتيره منه
> شوفتي بلابح دي:smile02:smile02
> *


*هى يا دوب بلابح دى اللى لايقة عليه 
عمدة 
هو يا دوب ينفع مطرب شيعبى *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 نوفمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> صححح
> انا عايزه الواد اللي اسمو سعد يكسب
> الواد رومانسي وهادي وصوتو حنين ههههههه


*مين سعد ده يالولو فكريني بيه

انا عجبني شريف اوووي اللي كان بيغني وهو لابس بدله بحريه
*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (22 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *هههههههه حلوة واحد صاحي من النوم دي:smile02
> 
> والنبي ياختي ده لو فيلم ديني ولا قداس ماكنتوا قعدتوا قدامه دقيقه مش كده ولا ايه يامتعلمين يابتوع المدارس:smile02:smile02
> *



هههههههههه
مهو نقعد بس هنمم ازاي بعد الفيلم او ف ايه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هى يا دوب بلابح دى اللى لايقة عليه
> عمدة
> هو يا دوب ينفع مطرب شيعبى *​


*والله حرام عليكي شردتي الواد خالص
بس مش وحش اوي يعني
هو قصير حبتين تلاته بس:smile02:smile02
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*يخرب عقلكم انا فكرت نفسنا فى المصطبة تعالوا نرغى هناك *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 نوفمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> هههههههههه
> مهو نقعد بس هنمم ازاي بعد الفيلم او ف ايه


*ياختي ننم علي شكل الاربانه في القداس كانت عامله ازاي:smile02*


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *والله حرام عليكي شردتي الواد خالص
> بس مش وحش اوي يعني
> هو قصير حبتين تلاته بس:smile02:smile02
> *


*لا لحد هنا واستنى مالك ومال القصيرين *​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (22 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *مين سعد ده يالولو فكريني بيه
> 
> انا عجبني شريف اوووي اللي كان بيغني وهو لابس بدله بحريه
> *



تقريبا اللي متجوز وحتى مراتو حامل في الشهر التالت:smile02
ههههههه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *يخرب عقلكم انا فكرت نفسنا فى المصطبة تعالوا نرغى هناك *​


*صباح الخير مصطبه مين ياحجه كل عام وانتم بخير:smile02:smile02

يلا بينا علي هونيك




اااااااه بالمناسبه انا بسمع ترنيمه يايسوع تعبان:smile02
*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *لا لحد هنا واستنى مالك ومال القصيرين *​


*يخرب عقلك انتي منهم ههههههههههههههههههههه

تعالي لحمو ياحبيبي:smile02:smile02

*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (22 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *لا لحد هنا واستنى مالك ومال القصيرين *​



وقععععو ف بعععععععععض
السهره احلوت ههههههههه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 نوفمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> تقريبا اللي متجوز وحتى مراتو حامل في الشهر التالت:smile02
> ههههههه


*اده هو الواد اللي كان لابس طقم شيك ده متجوز وحامل في الشهر التالت معقوله ؟؟
مش باين عليه تصدقي:smile02
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *اده هو الواد اللي كان لابس طقم شيك ده متجوز وحامل في الشهر التالت معقوله ؟؟
> مش باين عليه تصدقي:smile02
> *


*يا بت انتى الله يحرقك 
هتودينا فى داهية *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *يخرب عقلك انتي منهم ههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> تعالي لحمو ياحبيبي:smile02:smile02
> 
> *


*كلى فخر يا بت انى قصيرة مالهم القصيرين يا اوختشى ها مالهم 
على الاقل البس كعب عالى برحتى 
مش ابقى ماشية فى الشقة اخبط فى النجف والمراوح:gy0000::gy0000:*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (22 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *اده هو الواد اللي كان لابس طقم شيك ده متجوز وحامل في الشهر التالت معقوله ؟؟
> مش باين عليه تصدقي:smile02
> *[/QUOTE
> ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ...


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*بسمع اغنية للشاب خالد ومش فاهمة منها ولا كلمة *​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (22 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *بسمع اغنية للشاب خالد ومش فاهمة منها ولا كلمة *​



قولي انهي اغنيه افهمك 
او اجيبلك فراوله يفهمك:t25:


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 نوفمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> قولي انهي اغنيه افهمك
> او اجيبلك فراوله يفهمك:t25:


*لا متهيالى ترجمتها منزلتش هههههههههه
وانا فاكرة الحمد لله انها خلصت اصلا *​


----------



## The Dragon Christian (22 نوفمبر 2012)

ياكنيستي قومي - فاديا بزي 2013


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 نوفمبر 2012)

كلمااااااااااااات ماجدة الرومى ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*عيب بجد علينا 
الناس بتدخل تكتب ترانيم
واحنا بنتكلم عالراجل اللي حامل
والشاب خالد
*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*دايما بتخبيني : )*


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *عيب بجد علينا
> الناس بتدخل تكتب ترانيم
> واحنا بنتكلم عالراجل اللي حامل
> والشاب خالد
> *


*ههههههههه انا كنت بسمع ترانيم طول اليوم 
لحد ما جيه برنامج صوت الحياه ومن بعدها بقا *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *كلى فخر يا بت انى قصيرة مالهم القصيرين يا اوختشى ها مالهم
> على الاقل البس كعب عالى برحتى
> مش ابقى ماشية فى الشقة اخبط فى النجف والمراوح:gy0000::gy0000:*​


*والنيعمه اجدع ناس
و4جنيه يروقوهم في العيد:smile02
*


lo siento_mucho قال:


> واثقه فيك يارب قال:
> 
> 
> > *اده هو الواد اللي كان لابس طقم شيك ده متجوز وحامل في الشهر التالت معقوله ؟؟
> ...


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههه انا كنت بسمع ترانيم طول اليوم
> لحد ما جيه برنامج صوت الحياه ومن بعدها بقا *​


*ايون هو صوت الحياه ده
فسد اخلاق الشوباب:smile02
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*نهاية الطريق هايدى منتصر *​


----------



## mero_engel (22 نوفمبر 2012)

انت الحل


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*ياريت سنينى يرجعوا 
مريم بطرس*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*سألوني .. حسن الاسمر*


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*صدقنى خلالالالالالاص 
عمرو دياااااب*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*حبيبى ياااااا 
محمد فؤاد*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*جانا الهواء 
حليييييييييم*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*شيرين مسئولة منك *​


----------



## فادي الكلداني (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*رسمتك يا حبيبي في خيالي*


[YOUTUBE]cmQnp3b8TrU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*الايام دي صعبه شويه .. جورج وسوف*


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*يا حبيبتى يا مصر .. شادية *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 نوفمبر 2012)

تأمل .. انتظر الرب ..*لشفيعي البابا شنودة*


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*ترنيمة نهاية الطريق *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 نوفمبر 2012)

*يا حمام .. منير*​


----------



## Eternal life (24 نوفمبر 2012)

+ ...

[YOUTUBE]SR6iYWJxHqs[/YOUTUBE]

♥


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 نوفمبر 2012)

عيوووووووون القلب نجاة​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (24 نوفمبر 2012)

*ترنيمه .. انا بنتهي من قبل حتي ماابتدي يافرحه ليا عماله عني بتبعدي ؟!!*


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 نوفمبر 2012)

*ساعات ساعات الصبوحة *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (24 نوفمبر 2012)

*ترنيمه .. ست يادميانه*


----------



## Eternal life (24 نوفمبر 2012)

+ ...

Bruno Mars - Just The Way You Are


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (24 نوفمبر 2012)

*ترنيمة ... لما الاحبه ينسوني والاصدقاء يتركوني*


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (24 نوفمبر 2012)

مش بسمع حاجه


----------



## Eternal life (24 نوفمبر 2012)

+ ...

Owl City  - Good Time


----------



## Violet Fragrance (24 نوفمبر 2012)

أهل الغرام ـ نورا رحال


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (24 نوفمبر 2012)

*فاكرني ايـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه
فاكرني اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااايه
مالقتش غير قلبي اناااااااا .. تقدر عليه فاكرني ايه
مالقتش غير حبي انااااااا.. وتهد فيه 

كنت بتكــــــــــدب وانا صدقتك ..
كنت بتخــــــــــدع وانا بشتقلك .!!
حتي دموعي ..... حتي عذابـــــي 
مانت حبيبي خلاص ياحبيبي ولا بيهمك .!!

عايزه اعـــــرف نفسي اعررررررررررررف 
احساسك ايـــــــــه ؟؟؟
لما تكون بتحب حد بقلبك 
وهو عدوك ..
لما تكون عايش له بكل امانه وغدره في ضلك

عايزه اعرف قـــــــــــــولي
احساســـــك ايه ؟؟..
لما تكون عايش بين ناسك بس ياقلبي لوحدك
لما تعادي الدنيا عشان قلب سابك وحدك

كنت بتكدب وانا صدقتك .. كنت بتخدع وانا بشتقلك
حتي دموعي حتي عذابي
مانت حبيبي خلاص ياحبيبي ولا بيهمك : (
*


----------



## Eternal life (24 نوفمبر 2012)

+ ...

Adele - Someone Like You


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (24 نوفمبر 2012)

*من هنا ورايح انا قلبي هيسامح وان قالوا قلبي جريح احسن مايقولوا جارح
.. جورج وسوف ..
*


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (24 نوفمبر 2012)

مش بسمع حاجه 
بتفرح علي فيلم


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (24 نوفمبر 2012)

*عيني عليك ياقلبي الله يكون في عونك
شايل كتير ياقلبي ولسه الضحكه في عيونك
..جورج الراسي..
*


----------



## Eternal life (24 نوفمبر 2012)

+ ...

Eminem - Love The Way You Lie


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (24 نوفمبر 2012)

*بيقولوا الصبر طيب كفايه العمر عدي وانا واقف مكاني
واللي يعدي النهارده مش راجع بكره تاني
..جورج وسوف ..
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 نوفمبر 2012)

*انا بحبك اكتر .. عمرو دياب *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (24 نوفمبر 2012)

*الايام دي صعبه شويه *..*جورج وسوف*


----------



## Samir poet (24 نوفمبر 2012)

*بسمع اغانى اخويا
هههههههههه
*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (24 نوفمبر 2012)

*شكـــــرا
ابو وديع
*


----------



## Samir poet (24 نوفمبر 2012)

*مصطفى كامل
مش حبيبى
*


----------



## Eternal life (24 نوفمبر 2012)

+ ...

Bad Meets Evil - Lighters


----------



## Samir poet (24 نوفمبر 2012)

*ارجع تعالى
مصطفى كامل
*


----------



## Eternal life (24 نوفمبر 2012)

+ ...

برضو Bad Meets Evil - Lighters


----------



## Samir poet (24 نوفمبر 2012)

*الله يسهلة
مصطفى كامل
*


----------



## Eternal life (24 نوفمبر 2012)

+ ...

Ke$ha - Die Young


----------



## Samir poet (24 نوفمبر 2012)

*سامع اغنية معرفش
اسمها اية
بس لنفس المطرب
*


----------



## Eternal life (24 نوفمبر 2012)

+ ...

Lady Gaga - Judas


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (24 نوفمبر 2012)

*عشاق اخر زمن .. جورجي وسوف*


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 نوفمبر 2012)

*ساعات اليسا *​


----------



## Eternal life (24 نوفمبر 2012)

+ ...

Eminem - Not Afraid


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (25 نوفمبر 2012)

*طبيب جراح
جورج وسوف
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 نوفمبر 2012)

اسعد واحدة اليسااااااا​


----------



## Eternal life (25 نوفمبر 2012)

+ ..

Lil Wayne - Mirror


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (25 نوفمبر 2012)

*ليالينا  بصوت شيرين*


----------



## Eternal life (25 نوفمبر 2012)

+ ..

Far East Movement - Turn Up The Love


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 نوفمبر 2012)

فاكر اليسااااااا​


----------



## Eternal life (25 نوفمبر 2012)

+ ..


_Jimmy Eat World: May Angels Lead You In_


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 نوفمبر 2012)

*ترنيمة سود يا يسوع فى حياتى *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 نوفمبر 2012)

* ترنيمة بارك بلادى *​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (25 نوفمبر 2012)

*حاول تفتكرنى

حليم *


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 نوفمبر 2012)

ترنيمة ادنو اليك ارتاح ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 نوفمبر 2012)

*ترنيمة ما احلى ساعة الصلالالالالالالاة *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 نوفمبر 2012)

*بين يديك راحتى ساتر ميخائيل *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (26 نوفمبر 2012)

*نجاه ........فاكره*


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 نوفمبر 2012)

*ترنيمة ياللى امامك حياتى *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (26 نوفمبر 2012)

*نوجات .. ساكن قصادي*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (26 نوفمبر 2012)

*كل شئ راح راح وانقضي
واللي بنا خلاص مضي
بـــــــــــــــــس وحياة اللي فات
واللي اصبح زكريات 
عمري ماحبيت ولا اتمنيت غيرك انت
نجاة الصغيره
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 نوفمبر 2012)

*ترنيمة لما دعانى ربى *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (26 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ترنيمة لما دعانى ربى *​


*ياااااااه عالترنيمه دي بجد
تصدقي اني مبقدرش اسمعها
*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (26 نوفمبر 2012)

*نسي نسي .. ياخساره نسي 
والله نسي
عنواني ومكاني ودق علي باب تاني 
نجاه الصغيرة

*


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *ياااااااه عالترنيمه دي بجد
> تصدقي اني مبقدرش اسمعها
> *


*ليششش يا عليششششششش*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (26 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ليششش يا عليششششششش*​


*تعالي ياختي لينا مصطبه تلمنا:new6:*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (26 نوفمبر 2012)

*قصص الحب الجميييييله
*
*نجاه الصغيرة*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (26 نوفمبر 2012)

*ترنيمه .. مش ممكن يرتاح قلبك*


----------



## Eternal life (26 نوفمبر 2012)

+ ..

Bruno Mars - The Lazy Song


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (26 نوفمبر 2012)

*ترنيمه وسط البحر الهايج*


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 نوفمبر 2012)

*ترنيمة انا عايزك انت *​


----------



## Eternal life (26 نوفمبر 2012)

+ ..

فيروز - معنا هو الله


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (26 نوفمبر 2012)

*ترنيمه .. فرحانين . بولس ملاك*


----------



## فادي الكلداني (26 نوفمبر 2012)

*بحلم بيك ...عبد الحليم! *


----------



## Eternal life (26 نوفمبر 2012)

+ ..

Bruno Mars - Count On Me


----------



## +بنت العذراء+ (26 نوفمبر 2012)

ترنيمة .. من لي ســواك يحميني​


----------



## Violet Fragrance (26 نوفمبر 2012)

يوما ما جوليا بطرس


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (26 نوفمبر 2012)

*بسمع اوكا واورتيجا 
بس مش فاهمه هما بيقولوا اايه اصلا:new6:
*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (26 نوفمبر 2012)

*انا بعشقك 
ميادة الحناوى *


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (26 نوفمبر 2012)

* بسمع اغنيه  :طار في الهوا شاشي وانت متدراشي ياجدع*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (26 نوفمبر 2012)

بسمع صوت ماما ف وداني بتناديني:190vu:


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 نوفمبر 2012)

*ترنيمة نهاية الطريق *​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (26 نوفمبر 2012)

ترنيمة..بشوفك بقلبي​


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 نوفمبر 2012)

ترنيمة واثق فيك ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*فاكره .. نجاة الصغيرة*


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (27 نوفمبر 2012)

ترنيمة..شجرة تين


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*ترنيمة يا يسووووووع تعبان *​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (27 نوفمبر 2012)

مش بسمع حاجه​


----------



## zezza (27 نوفمبر 2012)

فرحت قلبى يوم ما قابلتك ♥


----------



## tamav maria (27 نوفمبر 2012)

ولا حاجه
قاعده في هدؤ


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*ترنيمة مشغولة الناس عنى *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*ترنيمة وسط البحر الهايج *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*بسمع  اغنية: سمكه علي بلطيه علي وش الميه

ودي اهداء مني ليكم بمناسبه الصيام : )
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 نوفمبر 2012)

*يا حمام .. منير *​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (28 نوفمبر 2012)

موسيقى حزينه


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 نوفمبر 2012)

*ساعات ساعات صباح *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 نوفمبر 2012)

*شخصية عنيدة اصالة *​


----------



## فادي الكلداني (28 نوفمبر 2012)

*أسق العطاش ....لطفي بوشناق*


[YOUTUBE]rn79erxbZ8M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 نوفمبر 2012)

*انت ... انت
انت   عرفت تخدني في دوكة
بخطة زكيه ومحبوكة
يامبوظلي فرامل قلبي ومخليها سايبة ومفكوكة 

بوســـــــي^^
*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 نوفمبر 2012)

*يلا ياواد كده روح لامك
اتلم ياواد احسن المك

.. ايتشن عامر .. 
*


----------



## فادي الكلداني (28 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *يلا ياواد كده روح لامك*
> *اتلم ياواد احسن المك*
> 
> *.. ايتشن عامر .. *


 


*دا ايه الطرب الي انت فيه داه! :t4:*


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 نوفمبر 2012)

*انغام سيدى وصالك *​


----------



## Samir poet (28 نوفمبر 2012)

*عصافير بطنى 
بتزوز جعانة العصافير
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 نوفمبر 2012)

*ذكرياتك ميح جماقى *​


----------



## Eternal life (28 نوفمبر 2012)

+ ..

Nicki Minaj - Beautiful Sinner


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 نوفمبر 2012)

*ترنيمة ضاقت الدنيا قصادى *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 نوفمبر 2012)

*ترنيمة مشغولة الناس عنى *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 نوفمبر 2012)

*اغنيه .. ااااة يابت ياموزة راح اهزك هزة : )*


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *اغنيه .. ااااة يابت ياموزة راح اهزك هزة : )*


*يخرب بيت اغانيكى اللى بتسمعيها 
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *يخرب بيت اغانيكى اللى بتسمعيها
> *​


*هههههههه بيئه بيئه يعني مش اي حاجه:smile01*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (29 نوفمبر 2012)

بهاء سلطان
خليتني اخاف


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (29 نوفمبر 2012)

يالي انت ناسي برمي التماسي وفوق عشانه وصل وا النجوم
في ظرف ثانيه الفرقه التانيه وبنخربها ساعة اللز وم
^_^
​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (29 نوفمبر 2012)

MR.PeTeR قال:


> يالي انت ناسي برمي التماسي وفوق عشانه وصلوا النجوم
> في ظرف ثانيه الفرقه التانيه وبنخربها ساعة اللزوم
> ^_^
> ​


ربنا يكملك بعقلك يا بني:smile01


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (29 نوفمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ربنا يكملك بعقلك يا بني:smile01



دي اغنيه يا بت انتي 
الله


----------



## lo siento_mucho (29 نوفمبر 2012)

MR.PeTeR قال:


> دي اغنيه يا بت انتي
> الله



ههههههه
قوووم نام طيب


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (29 نوفمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ههههههه
> قوووم نام طيب



والله اغنيه
انتي فكراني هيست ^_^


----------



## lo siento_mucho (29 نوفمبر 2012)

MR.PeTeR قال:


> والله اغنيه
> انتي فكراني هيست ^_^



هههههههههه عارفه
بفكرك بالنوم بس:smile01


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (29 نوفمبر 2012)

خلاص انا داخل علشان تعبت بجد
تصبحي علي خير^_^


----------



## R.O.R.O (29 نوفمبر 2012)

*انا طير فى السما  ايمان البحر درويششششش*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (29 نوفمبر 2012)

*اوقات بحن *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 نوفمبر 2012)

*يا يسوع تعبان *​


----------



## PoNA ELLY (29 نوفمبر 2012)

البوم بارك بلادي ... الحياه الأفضل​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (30 نوفمبر 2012)

*عايش عشان مستنيكى *​


----------



## marmora jesus (30 نوفمبر 2012)

انت بتغفر لفادية بزي


----------



## lo siento_mucho (30 نوفمبر 2012)

بسمع صوت حزني


----------



## tamav maria (30 نوفمبر 2012)

ولا حاجه


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 نوفمبر 2012)

*ترنيمة باااااارك بلادى *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 نوفمبر 2012)

*ترنيمة لو حزننا لوهمنا كرمش وشوشنا *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 نوفمبر 2012)

*علمنى حبك كاظم*​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (30 نوفمبر 2012)

مش بسمع ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 ديسمبر 2012)

*جانا الهوا حليم*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 ديسمبر 2012)

*انسانى ما بنساك  ديانا كرازون *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 ديسمبر 2012)

*يا حمام منير *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 ديسمبر 2012)

*انا زعلتك فى حاجة بهاء سلطان *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 ديسمبر 2012)

*وحشتينى عمرو ديااااااااااب*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 ديسمبر 2012)

*فى حاجات تتحس  نانسى *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 ديسمبر 2012)

*جوايا ليك اليسا *​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (2 ديسمبر 2012)

ana elly bghet men 9albi


----------



## R.O.R.O (3 ديسمبر 2012)

ساعات اليسا​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (3 ديسمبر 2012)

*كفي نفسك .. طارح الشيخ*


----------



## R.O.R.O (3 ديسمبر 2012)

*تعبت منك اليسا *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (3 ديسمبر 2012)

*شارع الحياة .. الشيخ*


----------



## R.O.R.O (3 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *شارع الحياة .. الشيخ*


 *الاغنية دى جااااااااامدة *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (3 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> ​ *الاغنية دى جااااااااامدة *​


*اه جداااا
انا مشكله كوكتيل لطارق الشيخ
وبسمع دلوقتي
مش هفضل كده علي طول مش هفضل كده
مش هفضل يادنيا اقول انا زنبي كده

منك لله يادنيا يامفرقه الاحباب
ياوخده الفرحه مني ومبدله بعذاب 
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (3 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *اه جداااا
> انا مشكله كوكتيل لطارق الشيخ
> وبسمع دلوقتي
> مش هفضل كده علي طول مش هفضل كده
> ...


*يا جامد اااااااااانت اغانيه بتخلينى اعيط 
احساسه عالى اوووووووووى*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (3 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *يا جامد اااااااااانت اغانيه بتخلينى اعيط
> احساسه عالى اوووووووووى*​


*اها وصوته جميل
المطرب الشعبي الوحيد اللي بسمعه اصلا

بسمع :
نفسي 
نفسي احب يادنيا نفسي
نفسي
نفسي اعيش يومين لنفسي
نفسي اهرب من ضمري
نفسي ابطل اعيش لغيري
نفسي احرم ادي خيري للي بيقول يلا نفسي
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (3 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *اها وصوته جميل
> المطرب الشعبي الوحيد اللي بسمعه اصلا
> 
> بسمع :
> ...


*جامدة اخررررررر خمناااااااااااشر حاجة *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (3 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *جامدة اخررررررر خمناااااااااااشر حاجة *​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (3 ديسمبر 2012)

يا طاهره يا امو الحسن يا امو الحسن والحسين
بين الحسود والحسد يكفينا شر العين
ارقام ع التيلفون 
العاقل والمجنون ^__^


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (3 ديسمبر 2012)

+ابن المسيح+ قال:


> يا طاهره يا امو الحسن يا امو الحسن والحسين
> بين الحسود والحسد يكفينا شر العين
> ارقام ع التيلفون
> العاقل والمجنون ^__^


*اهو ده اخرك اصلا:smile01:smile01

انت قاعد بتسمع ام الحسين ومش بدور ليه*


----------



## R.O.R.O (3 ديسمبر 2012)

*بسمع تمجيد أبوسيفين *​


----------



## إيمليــآ (3 ديسمبر 2012)

*,.*

*طيرى يآ طيــآرهـ ..~ فيـــروز 
*



*.،*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*على بالى عايدة الايوبى *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*يادنيا طاااالت رحلتي 
وطالت الايام 
حاسس بغربه ونفسي ارتاح
من الحزن والالام
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 ديسمبر 2012)

الليله احساسي غريب  كاظم​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*ترنيمة ... مين احن منك *


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*هل عندك شك كاظم *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*م ر ي م اسمك غالي عليا*


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*لما النسيم منييييييير *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (4 ديسمبر 2012)

* ترنيمة ابو كسطور*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*ركبوني مررجحتي .... عايز اركبها لوحدي : )
اغنيه فيلم عبده موتة
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*انا طير فى السما
  ايمان البحر درويش *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*انا وشادي
فيروز
*


----------



## Eternal life (4 ديسمبر 2012)

+ ..

Eminem - Love The Way You Lie


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*يا حبيبتى يا مصر شادية *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*فاكر لما تقولى هسيبك 
فضل شاااااكر*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*اكتر حاجة توجع 
حسين الجسمى*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (4 ديسمبر 2012)

بتميل  من فيلم انت عمري


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*يا واد يا تقيل 
السندريلا *​


----------



## marmora jesus (4 ديسمبر 2012)

موسيقي تركي هادية


----------



## lo siento_mucho (4 ديسمبر 2012)

هي الحياه كده ليه من فيلم انت عمري


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 ديسمبر 2012)

marmora jesus قال:


> موسيقي تركي هادية


*يا رايق انت *​


----------



## marmora jesus (4 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *يا رايق انت *​



ههههههههه
رايق قال
ده انا بحاول اسمع حاجة تهديني يمكن ضغطي يوطي والصداع ده يروح 
بطلي نق يا بت


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 ديسمبر 2012)

marmora jesus قال:


> ههههههههه
> رايق قال
> ده انا بحاول اسمع حاجة تهديني يمكن ضغطي يوطي والصداع ده يروح
> بطلي نق يا بت


*ههههههههههه انا ممكن ارفعهولك زيادة لو عاوزة 

انا مش بنق انا بقر بس *​


----------



## marmora jesus (4 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههههه انا ممكن ارفعهولك زيادة لو عاوزة
> 
> انا مش بنق انا بقر بس *​



مش تخليني افوق عليكي يا بت انتي


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 ديسمبر 2012)

marmora jesus قال:


> مش تخليني افوق عليكي يا بت انتي


*ما انا عاوزك تفوق يا جميل ولا يهمك فوقى انتى بس 
واول ما تفوقى اسيبك واجرى هههههههه*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*مبتعلمش انغام *​


----------



## marmora jesus (4 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ما انا عاوزك تفوق يا جميل ولا يهمك فوقى انتى بس
> واول ما تفوقى اسيبك واجرى هههههههه*​



ههههههههههههههه
وحياتك ما هتلحقي تجري مني


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 ديسمبر 2012)

marmora jesus قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> وحياتك ما هتلحقي تجري مني


*ههههههههه وعلى ايه الطيب احسن انفد بجلدى انا من دلوقتى *​


----------



## marmora jesus (4 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههه وعلى ايه الطيب احسن انفد بجلدى انا من دلوقتى *​




هههههههههههههههههه
خليكي يا شابة


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 ديسمبر 2012)

marmora jesus قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه
> خليكي يا شابة


*احنا فينا من شابة 
وحسرة عليها وحسرة عليها 
وهى تشر ايىء وانا اهر 
هههههههههههه*​


----------



## marmora jesus (4 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *احنا فينا من شابة
> وحسرة عليها وحسرة عليها
> وهى تشر ايىء وانا اهر
> هههههههههههه*​



ايون
تاك كير بقي ياختي


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*وماله عمرو ديااااب*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (5 ديسمبر 2012)

بهاء سلطان
خليتني اخاف


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*ميوزيك هادية *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*خطة عظيمة مدبرهالي
رحلة عمر انت رسمهالي
ساعدني يارب اعيشلك عالي
فووووق العالم فوووووووق احوالي

*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (5 ديسمبر 2012)

انا مش هخاف المره دي  من فيلم ظرف طارق


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*تأمل للبابا شنوة*


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*اشتقت اليك فعلمني ان لا اشتاق ... علمني كيف اقص جذور هواك من الاعماق*
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*عمرى ما نسيتك وائل جسار*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (7 ديسمبر 2012)

جنه جنه   قصي   the vioce


----------



## lo siento_mucho (8 ديسمبر 2012)

هااااا يا رورو
بتسمعي ايه


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 ديسمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> هااااا يا رورو
> بتسمعي ايه


*ههههههههههههه انا بسمع اليسا تعبت منك *​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (8 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههههههه انا بسمع اليسا تعبت منك *​



يسلم ذووقك
منا بسمع معاكي اللي بتسمعيه هههه
انا بحب ا ليسا اووي:new8:


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 ديسمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> يسلم ذووقك
> منا بسمع معاكي اللي بتسمعيه هههه
> انا بحب ا ليسا اووي:new8:


*اه انا بموت فى صوتها 
الالبوم الاخير يجنن كل اغانيه تحفة *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 ديسمبر 2012)

*اليسا ساعات *​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (8 ديسمبر 2012)

هو صوت الحياه ده مباشر ولا ايه رورو


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 ديسمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> هو صوت الحياه ده مباشر ولا ايه رورو


*ده فين هو جيه امبارح مباشر 
لو شغال دلوقتى يبقى اعادة *​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (8 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ده فين هو جيه امبارح مباشر
> لو شغال دلوقتى يبقى اعادة *​[/QUOTEا
> اه شغال
> تبقى الاعاده لاني ما شوفتو امبارح
> ...


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 ديسمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> [QUOTE
> ​[/QUOTEا
> اه شغال
> تبقى الاعاده لاني ما شوفتو امبارح
> ...



*اسكتى مصطفى هو اللى  مشى زعلت اوووووى 
مكنتش عاوزاه يمشى *​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (8 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *اسكتى مصطفى هو اللى  مشى زعلت اوووووى
> مكنتش عاوزاه يمشى *​



لااااااااااا مفاجاه بقى مش متوقعه
اهو ده اللي كنت بشجعو طار هههههه
ده احلى من نورهان وايه عبدالله 
بس غريبه التصويت قلب فجاه كده[/SIZE][/FONT][/COLOR]


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 ديسمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> لااااااااااا مفاجاه بقى مش متوقعه
> اهو ده اللي كنت بشجعو طار هههههه
> ده احلى من نورهان وايه عبدالله
> بس غريبه التصويت قلب فجاه كده


*اها انا استغربت التصويت اتقلب خالص 
بس مكنتش حابة انه يمشى *​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (8 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *اها انا استغربت التصويت اتقلب خالص
> بس مكنتش حابة انه يمشى *​



انتي عايزه مين يسكب


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 ديسمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> انتي عايزه مين يسكب


*عاوزة شريف لانه صوته تحفة فعلا من احلى الاصوات 
وكمان اية صوتها جميل *​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (8 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *عاوزة شريف لانه صوته تحفة فعلا من احلى الاصوات
> وكمان اية صوتها جميل *​


اها تمام
شىريف صوتو يستاهل


----------



## lo siento_mucho (8 ديسمبر 2012)

يا ترى يا حبيبي يا ترى   شريف ع المنعم


----------



## lo siento_mucho (8 ديسمبر 2012)

اشكي لمين  احمد سعد


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 ديسمبر 2012)

*6 الصبح حسين الجسمى *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 ديسمبر 2012)

*كامل الاوصاف حليم *​


----------



## إيمليــآ (8 ديسمبر 2012)

*,.*

*كيفكـ إنت ..~ فيــروز *



*.،*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 ديسمبر 2012)

*امدح فى البتول بصوت الانبا يؤانس *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 ديسمبر 2012)

*مديح يا م ر ى م *​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (8 ديسمبر 2012)

*كل الاغانى الشعبية المستفذة شغالة فى الشارع اللى ورانا و مع ذلك سمعاها بوضوح *


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (8 ديسمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *كل الاغانى الشعبية المستفذة شغالة فى الشارع اللى ورانا و مع ذلك سمعاها بوضوح *


*
ههههههههههههه وأنا بقول البت شقاوة دى جايبة فن الكتابة منين ؟؟؟؟؟

أخيراً إعترفتى يا شقية :59:

*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (8 ديسمبر 2012)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> *
> ههههههههههههه وأنا بقول البت شقاوة دى جايبة فن الكتابة منين ؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> أخيراً إعترفتى يا شقية :59:
> ...



*هههههههههههههههههه اعترفت بايه بالظبط ؟؟ :smile01*


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (8 ديسمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههه اعترفت بايه بالظبط ؟؟ :smile01*




إن الأغانى الشعبية :mus25: لها الفضل الأول والأخير:mus13: على موهبتك فى الكتابة :t39: وحُبك للشيكولاتة


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (8 ديسمبر 2012)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> إن الأغانى الشعبية :mus25: لها الفضل الأول والأخير:mus13: على موهبتك فى الكتابة :t39: وحُبك للشيكولاتة



*هههههههههههههههههههههههههه تصدقى كانت فيتانى دى .. حتى نجاحى فى الكلية الفضل الاول و الاخير للاغانى اللى مبتتسمعش دى فيه .. اصلهم بيظبطو ايام افراحهم على مواعيد ليلة امتحانى بالظبط :smile01 

متفكرنيش بالشيكولاتة انا بتعذب فى الصيام بسببها *


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (8 ديسمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههه تصدقى كانت فيتانى دى .. حتى نجاحى فى الكلية الفضل الاول و الاخير للاغانى اللى مبتتسمعش دى فيه .. اصلهم بيظبطو ايام افراحهم على مواعيد ليلة امتحانى بالظبط :smile01
> 
> متفكرنيش بالشيكولاتة انا بتعذب فى الصيام بسببها *[/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (8 ديسمبر 2012)

*تؤ تؤ .. هو اى حاجة اسمها شيكولاتة تبقى شيكولاتة ؟؟ 

انا ذواقة فى الشيكولاتة و انواعها مش اى حاجة اكلها .. التانية دى خدعة مش شيكولا ... ادينا بنجاهد و بالمرة اظبط وزنى فى الصيام *


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (8 ديسمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *تؤ تؤ .. هو اى حاجة اسمها شيكولاتة تبقى شيكولاتة ؟؟
> 
> انا ذواقة فى الشيكولاتة و انواعها مش اى حاجة اكلها .. التانية دى خدعة مش شيكولا ... ادينا بنجاهد و بالمرة اظبط وزنى فى الصيام *



ههههههههههههههههههههههه انتى صدقتى انا كنت بهزر 

إنتى كلابيظو :smile01


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (8 ديسمبر 2012)

تصبحى على الخير يا شُق شُق


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (8 ديسمبر 2012)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههه انتى صدقتى انا كنت بهزر
> 
> إنتى كلابيظو :smile01



*تؤ وزنى اعلى من طولى ب 5 كيلو بس فمتظبطة لكن بحب اخس فى الصيام كمان عشان فى الفطار انطلق براحة راحتى بقا من غير ما اخاف انى ازيد :smile01*



AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> تصبحى على الخير يا شُق شُق



*و انتى من اهله يا عيون شقشق *


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 ديسمبر 2012)

*جنات انا دنيته *​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (8 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *جنات انا دنيته *​



ايوه يا عاشقه انتي:new8:


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (8 ديسمبر 2012)

*بقى طبيعى .. اصالة *


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 ديسمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ايوه يا عاشقه انتي:new8:


*ههههههههههه يا كزوفى *​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (8 ديسمبر 2012)

هاله شعبان   ما تبكي يا عين


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 ديسمبر 2012)

*بسمع تسبحة  كيهك بصوت الانبا يؤانس *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 ديسمبر 2012)

*شخصية عنيدة اصالة *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 ديسمبر 2012)

*دالـيــدا  حـلـوة يـا بـلـدي*
​


----------



## johna&jesus (9 ديسمبر 2012)

* ودعنا *​


----------



## چاكس (9 ديسمبر 2012)

*نانسى عجرم 
شيخ الشباب*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (9 ديسمبر 2012)

*عيون القلب 

نجاة *


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (9 ديسمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *عيون القلب
> 
> نجاة *



الله 

بموووووووووووووووووووووت فيها 

سهرانة ومش بتنام أبداً أبداً ههههههههههههههههه

إنتى خلصتى على الشعبى ولا إية :bud:


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (9 ديسمبر 2012)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> الله
> 
> بموووووووووووووووووووووت فيها
> 
> إنتى خلصتى على الشعبى ولا إية :bud:



*لا هو اللى خلص عليا :smile01 
حاولت اذاكر انى افهم كلمة مفييييييييش .. قومت على ال pc و شغلت نجاة فى الهيدفون و عايشة معاها و خلاص :t23:*


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (9 ديسمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *لا هو اللى خلص عليا :smile01
> حاولت اذاكر انى افهم كلمة مفييييييييش .. قومت على ال pc و شغلت نجاة فى الهيدفون و عايشة معاها و خلاص :t23:*



ههههههههههههه
كدة ضمنتى إمتياز :smile01


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (9 ديسمبر 2012)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> كدة ضمنتى إمتياز :smile01



*ياستى قولى يا باسط ... انا عمرى ماذاكرت غير قبل الامتحان بيومين و لسة عندى اسبوع !! الوقت كبير:smile01*


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (9 ديسمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *ياستى قولى يا باسط ... انا عمرى ماذاكرت غير قبل الامتحان بيومين و لسة عندى اسبوع !! الوقت كبير:smile01*



ههههههههههههههههه أمال أنا عندى البنت بتذاكر طول اليوم ، إية يا بنتى ..... أنا خايفة عليكى تنسى لحسن تنسى الموبايل بتاعك فى بطن المريض


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (9 ديسمبر 2012)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه أمال أنا عندى البنت بتذاكر طول اليوم ، إية يا بنتى ..... أنا خايفة عليكى تنسى لحسن تنسى الموبايل بتاعك فى بطن المريض



*طول اليوم ؟؟ دة فى ثانوية عامة اللى اسمها ثانوية عامة مقعدتش على الكتاب اكتر من ساعتين فى اليوم و جيبت 99% :smile01 

ماليش طقطان خالص انا اقرا كتير اوى كدة و خصوصا دراسة .. و بعدين انا علامة مميزة فى الدفعة انا لو الدكاترة شافونى صاحية ولا حد من صحابى سمع انى بذاكر ممكن ينهارو نفسيًا :smile01*


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (9 ديسمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *طول اليوم ؟؟ دة فى ثانوية عامة اللى اسمها ثانوية عامة مقعدتش على الكتاب اكتر من ساعتين فى اليوم و جيبت 99% :smile01
> 
> ماليش طقطان خالص انا اقرا كتير اوى كدة و خصوصا دراسة .. و بعدين انا علامة مميزة فى الدفعة انا لو الدكاترة شافونى صاحية ولا حد من صحابى سمع انى بذاكر ممكن ينهارو نفسيًا :smile01*









:mus13::mus13::mus13:​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (9 ديسمبر 2012)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> :mus13::mus13::mus13:​



:11_1_211v:​


----------



## johna&jesus (9 ديسمبر 2012)

*قارئة الفنجان*


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (9 ديسمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> :11_1_211v:​




هههههههههههههههههههههههههه صورة مناسبة 



johna&jesus قال:


> *قارئة الفنجان*



هى الست دى لسة بتقرى الفنجان ؟؟ ده أنا مزعقلها قبل كدة علشان تبطل الحكاية دى :act19:


----------



## johna&jesus (9 ديسمبر 2012)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههه صورة مناسبة
> 
> 
> 
> هى الست دى لسة بتقرى الفنجان ؟؟ ده أنا مزعقلها قبل كدة علشان تبطل الحكاية دى :act19:


غيرنا  
هشام الجخ 
حجاااااااااااااا


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 ديسمبر 2012)

*سالت نفسى كتير احمد سعد *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*ريحة الحبايب عمرو دياب*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*فى عيونك اليسا *​


----------



## سهم الغدر (10 ديسمبر 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yYEnwx0cXhU


----------



## lo siento_mucho (10 ديسمبر 2012)

بسمع اليسا مع رورو


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 ديسمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> بسمع اليسا مع رورو


*ههههههههههههه ده سر يا لولو كدا تكشفى السر 
طب انا دلوقتى بسمع متفائلة يلا بقا معايا *​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (10 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههههههه ده سر يا لولو كدا تكشفى السر
> طب انا دلوقتى بسمع متفائلة يلا بقا معايا *​



ههههههه محدش خد بالو يا رورو كلهم نايمين ههههه
ونسمع متفائله مع رورو برضو


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 ديسمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ههههههه محدش خد بالو يا رورو كلهم نايمين ههههه
> ونسمع متفائله مع رورو برضو


*ههههههههه فكرتينى باسامة منير 
ونقول الوووووووووووو
الاتصال اتقطع هنسمع الاغنية دى 
على ما الاتصال يعادو *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 ديسمبر 2012)

تسال عليا ليه هو احنا لسة احنا  مستني مني ايه ملامحنا مش ملامحنا
دلوقتي بينا ايه غير ذكري بتجرحنا ماهي دنيا بتفرحنا لحظة والباقي بتدبحنا​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (10 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> تسال عليا ليه هو احنا لسة احنا  مستني مني ايه ملامحنا مش ملامحنا
> دلوقتي بينا ايه غير ذكري بتريحنا ماهي دنيا بتفرحنا لحظة والباقي بتدبحنا​


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*لولا الملامة اليسا *​


----------



## سهم الغدر (10 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> * اليسا *​


 :59::boxing::act23::act19:





محبة بقي لله ف لله


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 ديسمبر 2012)

سهم الغدر قال:


> :59::boxing::act23::act19:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*شكلك بتعزيها اوووووووى الصراحة *​


----------



## johna&jesus (10 ديسمبر 2012)

كتير بتقول وتوعدنى هيجى اليوم تريحنى ولو نفسك تساعدنى ما تقتتلنى دا اريحلى


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 ديسمبر 2012)

*ساعات ساعات الصبوحة *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 ديسمبر 2012)

*أشتقت  إليك فعلمني ان لا أشتاق  علمني كيف أقص جزور هواك من الاعماق علمني كيف تموت الدمعة في الاحداق  علمني كيف يموت الحب و تنتحر  الاشواق*
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 ديسمبر 2012)

*ميوزيك هادية *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 ديسمبر 2012)

اتحدى العالم صابر الرباعى 
​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (11 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ميوزيك هادية *​



الله يرحم ^__^
:99:


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 ديسمبر 2012)

+ابن المسيح+ قال:


> الله يرحم ^__^
> :99:


*الله يرحمك يا بيتشر علشان شكلى هقتلك *





*انت اصلا تلاقيك مش عارف يعنى ايه ميوزيك :gy0000:*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (11 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *الله يرحمك يا بيتشر علشان شكلى هقتلك *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



هههههههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 ديسمبر 2012)

*ساعات بشتاق محمد فؤاد*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 ديسمبر 2012)

*احمدسعد حاسس بخنقة وضيقة*
​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (11 ديسمبر 2012)

*i will always love u *


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 ديسمبر 2012)

بسمع اسامة منير انا والنجوم وهواك​


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 ديسمبر 2012)

*اتمناله الخير انغام   *
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 ديسمبر 2012)

*مستنياك نانسى عجرم*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 ديسمبر 2012)

*صدفه عايدة الايوبى *​


----------



## ABOTARBO (12 ديسمبر 2012)

عظة لنيافة الانبا رافائيل


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 ديسمبر 2012)

سبانى حبك يا فخر الرتب موسى راكى يا مريم عجب من عجب والقناديل فضة بتضوى والصلبان دهب 
 ده مدحى فى البتول زاد قلبى فرح واللى يمدحها على طول على طول قلبه ينشرح يا قبة موسى يا مريم يا شورية هارون​


----------



## روزي86 (12 ديسمبر 2012)

لا شئ


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 ديسمبر 2012)

*بسمع التسبحة *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 ديسمبر 2012)

*عينيك كدابين نوال الزغبى *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 ديسمبر 2012)

*صدفة عايدة الايوبى *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 ديسمبر 2012)

لما اقابلته مره صدفه ... حبيبى مش اى صدفه
وقفنا وعيونا تتكلم ... وقلوبنا صراعها يعلى..

لما اقابلته مره صدفه ... حبيبى مش اى صدفه 
وقفنا وعيونا تتكلم ... وقلوبنا صراعها يعلى..

اااه حبيبى مهما اتباعدنا مسيرنا ف يوم نتلاقى  
العقل غايب والقلب صاين للعهد صاين.​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (13 ديسمبر 2012)

ايووووون يا عاشق انت


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 ديسمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ايووووون يا عاشق انت


*هههههههههههه لولو حبيبتى 
طب يلا ايدك معايا نبخر انا وانتى علشان عيون الناس
 يا اوختشى فلقت الحجر
متبصليش بعين ردية بص للى ادفع فيا 
مش بتتقال كدا برده ولا ايه 
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 ديسمبر 2012)

مش صعب اخلى اللى انا بتمناه يبقى حقيقة
وانا لازم اكون واثقة فى احساسى فى كل دقيقة
وهايجى اليوم وهحقق حلمى بأى طريقة
انا ليه الفرحة قريبة منى وبرضه بعيده
يا غلبنى الخوف جوايه يا اما طلعت بليده
وهاخدها تحدى لنفسى اصل انا شخصية عنيده​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (13 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههههههه لولو حبيبتى
> طب يلا ايدك معايا نبخر انا وانتى علشان عيون الناس
> يا اوختشى فلقت الحجر
> متبصليش بعين ردية بص للى ادفع فيا
> ...



ههههههههه  اه نبخرررر 
تقريبا بشوف كده ف المسلسلات


----------



## Samir poet (13 ديسمبر 2012)

*الحب دا زى طلق البندقية
مصطقى كامل
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 ديسمبر 2012)

قالولى هان الود علية نسيك وفات قلبك وحدانى
           رديت وقل بتشمتوا لية هو افتكرنى عشان ينسانى​


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 ديسمبر 2012)

*ترنيمة بارك بلادى *​


----------



## zezza (13 ديسمبر 2012)

يا رب يا واحة​


----------



## بايبل333 (13 ديسمبر 2012)

جورج وسف كلامك يا حبيبى 
وعلى التلفزيون .......برنامج حدوتة مصرية


----------



## چاكس (13 ديسمبر 2012)

قولى احبك - كاظم الساهر


----------



## lo siento_mucho (13 ديسمبر 2012)

وائل جسار  موجوووع


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (13 ديسمبر 2012)

*عايز الحق 
أصالة *


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 ديسمبر 2012)

*صدفة عايدة الايوبى *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 ديسمبر 2012)

*بسمع اغنية مش فاهمة منها حاجة ولا عارفة مين بيغنيها *​


----------



## johna&jesus (13 ديسمبر 2012)

_*صفارةمن سماعات الدى جى *_​


----------



## marcelino (13 ديسمبر 2012)

قلبى ما يشبهنيش ..  منير​


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 ديسمبر 2012)

*ساعات اليسا *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 ديسمبر 2012)

*يا حمام منير *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 ديسمبر 2012)

غريبة الناس غريبة الدنيا ديا اعز الناس بيتغير عليا
مفيش احساس مفيش ولا ذكرى ليا
خلصنا خلاص انا ماشى وجيبها فيا
لو كنت عملت خاطر ليوم حلو عيشناه
فى كده معقول ياساتر مفيش كده فى الحياة​


----------



## kalimooo (14 ديسمبر 2012)

تأمر عا الراس وعا العين
فريد الاطرش يغني للمرة الاولى والوحيدة كلام لبناني


----------



## lo siento_mucho (14 ديسمبر 2012)

احزان حواء  هاله شعبان


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 ديسمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> احزان حواء  هاله شعبان


*اغنية جامدة يا لولو بحبها اووووووى*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 ديسمبر 2012)

*لمين هعيش وائل جسار*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 ديسمبر 2012)

*ليه يا دنيا حظي معاكي كده   
عماد عبد الحليم 
*
​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (14 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ليه يا دنيا حظي معاكي كده
> عماد عبد الحليم
> *
> ​



حبيبتي انتي الحظظ كلو بقلبك الجميل


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 ديسمبر 2012)

*ليالينا وردة *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 ديسمبر 2012)

*دار يا دار وديع الصافى *​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (14 ديسمبر 2012)

هندي:94:


----------



## johna&jesus (14 ديسمبر 2012)

*الست جارتنا بتشتم ابنها بس شتايم ايه  فل 
*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*بيت كبير -- تامر عاشور​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 ديسمبر 2012)

يسمعني.. حـين يراقصني كلمات ليست كالكلمات
 يأخذني من تحـت ذراعي يزرعني في إحدى الغيمات
 والمطـر الأسـود في عيني يتساقـط زخات.. زخات
 يحملـني معـه.. يحملـني لمسـاء وردي الشـرفـات
 وأنا.. كالطفلـة في يـده كالريشة تحملها النسمـات​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*وحشتوني وحشتوني وحشتوني
بقالكوا زمان وحشتـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــوني
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *وحشتوني وحشتوني وحشتوني
> بقالكوا زمان وحشتـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــوني
> *


*انتى اوووووووحش يا بت 
وووووووووووحشتينىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (15 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *انتى اوووووووحش يا بت
> وووووووووووحشتينىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى*​


*وانتي كمان بجد والله بأمانه صدقيني 

ياخبررررر حاسه بقالي زمن متكلمتش معاكم 
الله يسامحه اللي كان السبب بقي:blush2:
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *وانتي كمان بجد والله بأمانه صدقيني
> 
> ياخبررررر حاسه بقالي زمن متكلمتش معاكم
> الله يسامحه اللي كان السبب بقي:blush2:
> *


*هقوله خليه يطحنك *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (15 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هقوله خليه يطحنك *​


*لا هدي النفوس
احسن حاسه هبرص ورايا الاقيه في قفايا:blush2:
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *لا هدي النفوس
> احسن حاسه هبرص ورايا الاقيه في قفايا:blush2:
> *


*ههههههه وانا اللى فاكرة انك شخصية كدا وهتقوميه وتقعدى انتى اتاريكى بق يابت روحى الحقى استخبى بدل ما يشدك من قفاكى ويقومك ويقعد هو *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (15 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههه وانا اللى فاكرة انك شخصية كدا وهتقوميه وتقعدى انتى اتاريكى بق يابت روحى الحقى استخبى بدل ما يشدك من قفاكى ويقومك ويقعد هو *​


*يابنتي انا شخصيه بق ههههه

هو اصلا معاه فون وبيرغي قولي يارب يطول شويه
قبل ماروح استخبي:t17:
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*انا دنيته جنات *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 ديسمبر 2012)

*صدفة عايدة الايوبى *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 ديسمبر 2012)

*من زمان  عايده الايوبى*
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 ديسمبر 2012)

*ترنيمة امنا يا عدرا *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 ديسمبر 2012)

*الايام دي صعبه شششششششويه
جورج وسوف
*


----------



## johna&jesus (16 ديسمبر 2012)

*باسم يوسف
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 ديسمبر 2012)

*علي كل جرح جرحتهولي بقول ياحبيبي شكرا
وقت الخداع مطلش بيا وكان قليل جدا
جورج وسوف ,, شكــــــــــــــــــرا
*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 ديسمبر 2012)

*معرفش الدنيا مالها بيا بتيجي عليا ليه مش ليا

جورج وسوف ,, الصبر طــــــــــــــيب
*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 ديسمبر 2012)

بنفكر في الناس ولا حد فكر فينا
وبنبكي علي الناس ومين هيبكي علينا ؟!

*جورج وسوف,, بنفكـــــــر في الناس*


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> بنفكر في الناس ولا حد فكر فينا
> وبنبكي علي الناس ومين هيبكي علينا ؟!
> 
> *جورج وسوف,, بنفكـــــــر في الناس*


*انا بفكر فيكى تنكرى يا بت انى بفكر فيكى 
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *انا بفكر فيكى تنكرى يا بت انى بفكر فيكى
> *​


*يخليكي ليا ياغاليه الغاليين يااااارب
لا طبعا مقدرش انكر يطقطع لوساني:blush2:
*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 ديسمبر 2012)

*ناري ولهفه قلبي ليلي وسهري وحبي
حتي جراحي والمي واسفي وندمي ســـــلف ودين
ايامي واحلامي اشواقي وغرامي
حتي سكوتي كلامي اهاتي الامي ســـــلف ودين ...
جورج وسوف .. ســـــــــــــــلف وديــــــــــــــــن
*


----------



## johna&jesus (16 ديسمبر 2012)

*مكملين  *
*هشام الجخ*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 ديسمبر 2012)

*حكــــــــم النصــــــــــيب .. شــــــــي مش غـــــــــريب
جورج وسوف,, الحــــــــب شااااطر
*


----------



## johna&jesus (16 ديسمبر 2012)

_*هواذا يمر عليا ولا اراه*_
_*ابونا داود لمعى*_​


----------



## marcelino (16 ديسمبر 2012)

one night man..  ricky martin​


----------



## bob (16 ديسمبر 2012)

*حيرت قلبي معاك
ام كلثوم
*


----------



## چاكس (16 ديسمبر 2012)

[YOUTUBE]ULtglogZbR8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 ديسمبر 2012)

*مستنياك نوسة *​


----------



## kalimooo (16 ديسمبر 2012)

*اغنية الحب المستحيل للفنان مهند خلف*
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 ديسمبر 2012)

*انغام مبتعلمش *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 ديسمبر 2012)

*اسامة منير انا والنجوم وهواك *​


----------



## kalimooo (16 ديسمبر 2012)

الربيع فريد​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (17 ديسمبر 2012)

*تعبت و خلقي ضاق*​


----------



## johna&jesus (17 ديسمبر 2012)

*اسائلك فتعلمنى *
*ابونا داود لمعى *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 ديسمبر 2012)

*ترنيمة يا يسوع تعبان *​


----------



## johna&jesus (17 ديسمبر 2012)

*الحكيم عيناه  راسه*
*ابونا داود لمعى *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 ديسمبر 2012)

*امدح فى البتول *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 ديسمبر 2012)

*يا امنا العدرا احنا اولادك اشفعى فينا يا عدرا اشفعى اشفعى *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 ديسمبر 2012)

* ترنيمة يا م ر ى م *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 ديسمبر 2012)

*قوم وانهض يا مسكين والبس ثوب اليقين واقول امين امين فهى تشفع فى الحضار 
والناظم المسكين ده مدحها فى كل حين ماله يوم الدين سوا سيدة الابكار *​


----------



## johna&jesus (17 ديسمبر 2012)

*ثبت انظارك فيه *​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (17 ديسمبر 2012)

*الا دموعك انت *​


----------



## روزي86 (17 ديسمبر 2012)

ترنيمة لزياد شحاته


----------



## johna&jesus (17 ديسمبر 2012)

*يا م ر ي م  *
*الانبا يؤانس *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 ديسمبر 2012)

*مشغولة الناس عنني علي طول
وانت مشغول بيا ومسؤل عني
*


----------



## johna&jesus (17 ديسمبر 2012)

*اوبريت سيبني اعيش *


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 ديسمبر 2012)

*قويني يارب علي الدنيا وعلي الايام
وان شوفت الدمعه في عينيا امسحها قواااام 
*


----------



## بايبل333 (17 ديسمبر 2012)

بسمع الجزيرة وخاصة اللى مؤيدون الدستور


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 ديسمبر 2012)

*جوة قلوبنا يابابا شنودة
ايام وشهور وسنين بتفوت
عايش في قلوبنا ومش بتممموت
*


----------



## چاكس (17 ديسمبر 2012)

اليسا - تعبت منك


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 ديسمبر 2012)

*حقك عليا ياليالي متزعليش ... متزعليش
زعلانه طيب فهميني ازاي اعيش .... ازاي اعيش ؟ّّّّّ!!
*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (17 ديسمبر 2012)

*من امبارح مش بسمع غير الا دموعك انت *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 ديسمبر 2012)

*ساعات اليسا *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 ديسمبر 2012)

*يا حمام منير *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (18 ديسمبر 2012)

*بسم ترنيمه : لماا كون تعبان من خطيتي
بصوت بنوته جميل جدا بسم الصليب عليها 
*


----------



## kalimooo (18 ديسمبر 2012)

اغاني ميلادية


----------



## PoNA ELLY (18 ديسمبر 2012)

شريط إله المفديين​


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 ديسمبر 2012)

*امدح فى البتول *​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (19 ديسمبر 2012)

*يسوع رفيقي*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (19 ديسمبر 2012)

*ترنيمة
نفسي اشوف البابا واقوله ايه اللي خلاك
تجري تبيع العالم كله وتروح للي فداك .....
*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (19 ديسمبر 2012)

*ترنيمة : عم مليكة كان شماس كان بصلي في القداس .....*


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 ديسمبر 2012)

*ترنيمة احفظ بلادنا يارب *​


----------



## چاكس (19 ديسمبر 2012)

*عمرو دياب*


----------



## ++ كاترين ++ (19 ديسمبر 2012)

*يا ضلي يا روحي​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (19 ديسمبر 2012)

شريط فاديا الجديد


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (19 ديسمبر 2012)

*baby hold on 
enrique iglesias 
*


----------



## PoNA ELLY (19 ديسمبر 2012)

صوت اللي جنبي بيتكلم ف التليفون​


----------



## چاكس (19 ديسمبر 2012)

كاظم الساهر


----------



## marcelino (19 ديسمبر 2012)

على مين .. منير​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (19 ديسمبر 2012)

*اوقات بحن 
غادة رجب *


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (19 ديسمبر 2012)

*الحله عالبابور عشي عيالك
انا رايحة بيت ابويا ومش رجعالك*


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *الحله عالبابور عشي عيالك
> انا رايحة بيت ابويا ومش رجعالك*


*ايه ده يا بت يخرب عقلك *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (20 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ايه ده يا بت يخرب عقلك *​


*دي اغنيه من الفلكلور يابنتي وانتي ايش فهمك تسمعي فن اصلا*


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *دي اغنيه من الفلكلور يابنتي وانتي ايش فهمك تسمعي فن اصلا*


*فن ممممممممم طويب 
خليكى انتى فى الفن بتاعك انتى *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (20 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *فن ممممممممم طويب
> خليكى انتى فى الفن بتاعك انتى *​


*ماشي
والحله عالبابور عشي عيالك .. ترارارم
انا رايحه بيت ابويا ومش رجعالك ... ترارام 
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *ماشي
> والحله عالبابور عشي عيالك .. ترارارم
> انا رايحه بيت ابويا ومش رجعالك ... ترارام
> *


*ترراااااااارم ايه 
دى يتقالها بم بم ههههههههه*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 ديسمبر 2012)

*العليقة التى رأها موسى النبى فى البرية *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 ديسمبر 2012)

*يا من لا نترجى سواها نسالها باكر وعشية 
نتعلق فى طرف رداها وملابسها النورانية *​


----------



## +Sameh+ (20 ديسمبر 2012)

وأنت معايا -هايدى-​


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 ديسمبر 2012)

*صدفة عايدة الايوبى *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 ديسمبر 2012)

*لما قابلته مرة صدفه حبيبى مش اى صدفه وقفنا وعيوننا تتكلم قلوبنا صراعها يعلى حبيبى
 مهما تباعدنا مسيرنا فى يوم نتلاقى العقل خاين والقلب صاين *​


----------



## Twin (20 ديسمبر 2012)

*صعب -تامر عاشور-*​


----------



## چاكس (20 ديسمبر 2012)

نانسى عجرم - ماشى حدى


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 ديسمبر 2012)

*الديان العادل ,, البابا شنودة*


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 ديسمبر 2012)

*التسبحة الكيهكية بصوت الانبا يؤانس *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 ديسمبر 2012)

يُجاوب علينا مثلث الرحمات البابا شنودة الثالث 

فى وعظة قداس عيد الميلاد المجيد السنة الماضية 2012


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 ديسمبر 2012)

*طوباك يا سماء حيرتى العلماء دى فلاسفة مع حكماء فى وصفك يتكلمون *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 ديسمبر 2012)

*ترنيمة

لما جيتي ياعدرا ليا

*


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 ديسمبر 2012)

*ترنيمة ادنو اليك ارتااااااح*​


----------



## روزي86 (23 ديسمبر 2012)

صمت رهيب


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 ديسمبر 2012)

*ترنيمة قولوا للصديق خير *​


----------



## kalimooo (23 ديسمبر 2012)

بسمع عزفي على الغيتار


----------



## چاكس (23 ديسمبر 2012)

يا مالكا قلبى - عبد الحليم حافظ


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 ديسمبر 2012)

*سبنى جوه حضنك 
هيثم شاكر *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 ديسمبر 2012)

*بقى انت تعمل كدا فيا 
هيثم شاكر*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 ديسمبر 2012)

*احلف بالله هيثم شاكر *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 ديسمبر 2012)

*امد فى البتول واشرح عنها واقول انتى اصل الاصول يا جوهر مكنون 
بك يا نعمتنا وخلاص جنسنا بلغنا بيكى المنى ونحن بيكى فرحون *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (24 ديسمبر 2012)

*جورج وسوف ,, بنفكر في الناس*


----------



## marcelino (24 ديسمبر 2012)

يا حبيبتى البعد نار .. منير​


----------



## روزي86 (24 ديسمبر 2012)

ولا شئ


----------



## tamav maria (24 ديسمبر 2012)

قداس عيد الميلاد لاخواتنا الكاثوليك


----------



## zezza (25 ديسمبر 2012)

I Dreamin of A White Christmas


----------



## marcelino (25 ديسمبر 2012)

انا حى بيك يا شمس الحياه .. ماهر فايز​


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 ديسمبر 2012)

*يا يسوع تعبان *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (26 ديسمبر 2012)

*عظة للبابا شنودة عن التعب والراحة*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (27 ديسمبر 2012)

*عيون القلب 
نجاة *


----------



## چاكس (27 ديسمبر 2012)

ياسلام - ايهاب توفيق


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 ديسمبر 2012)

*بانو بانو سعاد حسنى *​


----------



## tamav maria (28 ديسمبر 2012)

حاليا اخر حلقه في  مسلسل رقم مجهول


----------



## إيمليــآ (28 ديسمبر 2012)

*,.*

*حبوآ بعضٌ ..~ فيـــروز*




*.،*​


----------



## چاكس (28 ديسمبر 2012)

madonna - like a prayer


----------



## R.O.R.O (29 ديسمبر 2012)

*ترنيمة يا يسوع تعبان *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (29 ديسمبر 2012)

*ترنيمة ياللى امامك حياتى *​


----------



## kalimooo (29 ديسمبر 2012)

*                    ترنيمة اليوم يولد من البتول*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (29 ديسمبر 2012)

*القداس الغريغوري*


----------



## ABOTARBO (29 ديسمبر 2012)

يا بختك _ أسامة سبيع


----------



## tamav maria (29 ديسمبر 2012)

اكتر ترنيمه مؤثره ابكتني كثيرا 
اسمه علي عود الصليب لنجيب لبيب 
الترنيمه بتقول

وسط الجماهير  --  والشعب الغفير 
دقوا المسامير  -- وده كله من اجلكم
علي عود الصليب وانا وسط اللهيب
لم اجد حبيب  -- لم اجد حبيب

جنبي طعنوه -- جسدي مزقوه 
دمي اهرقوه  -- وده كله من اجلكم

انا الديان --- موت مهان
حكم في الانسان  -- وده كله من اجلكم


----------



## R.O.R.O (29 ديسمبر 2012)

*تلج تلج فيروز *​


----------



## tamav maria (29 ديسمبر 2012)

نجيب لبيب - هل سمعت 

هل سمعت عن محبا ترك مجد السماء
اخذا صورة عبدا نازلا ارض الشقاء

شكرا Desert Rose للتقيم


----------



## R.O.R.O (29 ديسمبر 2012)

*ترنيمة ما تعولش الهم *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (29 ديسمبر 2012)

*We wish you a merry christmas   *
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (29 ديسمبر 2012)

*عارفني .. هايدي منتصر*


----------



## R.O.R.O (29 ديسمبر 2012)

*صدفة عايدة الايوبى *​


----------



## Somebody (29 ديسمبر 2012)

عمدوني أريد أن اعتمد، عمدوني قبلت الرب سيدا
داخلي حبك يبقى متجددا،، مهما اعاقوني لا لن اترددا....


----------



## Desert Rose (30 ديسمبر 2012)

اطلقنى حرا سيدى فريق الحياة الافضل


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 ديسمبر 2012)

*ترنيمة اشفينى *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 ديسمبر 2012)

*ترنيمة ما احلى السجود امامك   *
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 ديسمبر 2012)

*ترنيمة الله بيدعمنى *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (31 ديسمبر 2012)

*القداس الحبشي*


----------



## R.O.R.O (31 ديسمبر 2012)

*يا يسوع تعبان *​


----------



## marcelino (31 ديسمبر 2012)

just walk way ..  celin dion​


----------



## R.O.R.O (31 ديسمبر 2012)

*اشفينى من كل ضعف فيا *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 يناير 2013)

*الله بيدعمنى وبيسندنى *​


----------



## +Sameh+ (1 يناير 2013)

ياللى مش لاقى لحياتكـ - أيمن كفرونى - ​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (1 يناير 2013)

*song "secret"  for Ji Eun*


----------



## johna&jesus (1 يناير 2013)

_*غالى علينا  ديانا ماهر
*_​


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 يناير 2013)

*ترنيمة ادنو اليك ارتاح *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (2 يناير 2013)

*م.ر.ي.م 
مريم اسمك غالي عليا
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 يناير 2013)

*ترنيمة مشغولة الناس عنى *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (2 يناير 2013)

*اوبريت .. سيبني اعيش*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (2 يناير 2013)

الحلزونه ياما الحلزونه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (2 يناير 2013)

*ترنيمة . ياللي امامك حياتي
من قبل تكويني
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 يناير 2013)

*سود يا يسوع فى حياتى *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (2 يناير 2013)

*وعظ للبابا شنودة رررائعه بجد*


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 يناير 2013)

*معجبة مغرمة نانسى *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (2 يناير 2013)

*سهرت الليل
جورج وسوف
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 يناير 2013)

*عبد الفتاح الجرينى - اشوف فيك يوم   *
​


----------



## johna&jesus (2 يناير 2013)

*التسبحة  للانبا يؤانس  سى تى فى 
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (2 يناير 2013)

*الصبر طــــــــيب
ابو وديع 
*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (2 يناير 2013)

*انا لحبيبى 

فيروز *


----------



## lo siento_mucho (2 يناير 2013)

محرووم منك   مستر رومانسي


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 يناير 2013)

*انا دنيته جنات *​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (2 يناير 2013)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> محرووم منك   مستر رومانسي


*
دى اغنية ؟؟؟:11azy:*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (2 يناير 2013)

من هنا ورايح 
انا قلبي هيسامح
وان قالوا قلبي جريح
احسن مايقولوا .......
جـــــــارح

جورج


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (2 يناير 2013)

*روحي يانسمة
ابو وديع
*


----------



## marcelino (2 يناير 2013)

just walk way .. celin dion​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (2 يناير 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *
> دى اغنية ؟؟؟:11azy:*


ههههه اه وربنا
اغنيه مغربيه اسمها محروم
واللي بيغنيها اسمو   mr roumaci:11azy:


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (2 يناير 2013)

اوعديني
ابو وديع


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 يناير 2013)

*تعبت منك اليسا *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (3 يناير 2013)

*دول مش حبااايب , جورج*


----------



## R.O.R.O (3 يناير 2013)

*روحى وخدانى اصالة *​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (3 يناير 2013)

ام كالالا ولدت يلا نروحلها


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (3 يناير 2013)

*عشاق اخر زمن
,   ابو وديع  ,
*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (3 يناير 2013)

*يوم الوداع الحب ضاااع
والقلب اةةةةةة ....
حس بضياااااع
جورج وسوف ,,
*


----------



## marcelino (3 يناير 2013)

يا حبيبتى البعد نار .. منير​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (3 يناير 2013)

*طبيب جررراح .. ابو وديع*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (3 يناير 2013)

مين ده اللي ناسيك  نانسي عجرم


----------



## marcelino (3 يناير 2013)

اوعى بلاش تجرى يا رومان .. منير​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (3 يناير 2013)

سيدي انتا الحب نعمه
جيالنا من السما
معاها احلي غنوة
للناس المغرمة 

ابووووووو ودددددددديع


----------



## lo siento_mucho (3 يناير 2013)

marcelino قال:


> اوعى بلاش تجرى يا رومان .. منير​



ههههههههه تاني السونجايه دي يا ميلو


----------



## lo siento_mucho (3 يناير 2013)

اليسا بتمون


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (3 يناير 2013)

*حلف القمر . هو هو جورج وسوف*


----------



## marcelino (3 يناير 2013)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ههههههههه تاني السونجايه دي يا ميلو




بحب كلماتها :t31:​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (3 يناير 2013)

marcelino قال:


> بحب كلماتها :t31:​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (3 يناير 2013)

بهاء سلطان خليتني اخاف منك


----------



## R.O.R.O (3 يناير 2013)

*شخصية عنيدة اصالة *​


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (3 يناير 2013)

*لما يصلي شعبك ... لبيتر لايف*


----------



## إيمليــآ (3 يناير 2013)

*..
*
*جربت فى مرهـ ..~ أليسـآ**


..*​


----------



## Desert Rose (3 يناير 2013)

Secret_flower قال:


> *..
> *
> *جربت فى مرهـ ..~ أليسـآ**
> 
> ...



روعة ياسيكرت انا كمان بحبها جدا وخصوصا اخر جزء فيها اللى كتب الكلام ده عبقرى 
كان نفسك تصرخ للعالم ملقتش فى قلبك صوت ضحيت بحياتك والظالم بيجرب فيك الموت . جربت تموت


----------



## إيمليــآ (3 يناير 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> روعة ياسيكرت انا كمان بحبها جدا وخصوصا اخر جزء فيها اللى كتب الكلام ده عبقرى
> كان نفسك تصرخ للعالم ملقتش فى قلبك صوت ضحيت بحياتك والظالم بيجرب فيك الموت . جربت تموت


هههههـ يآ بنتى إنتِ رهيبة بتنشلى على آلحآجآت إللى بحبهآ بآلميللى ..؟

*فعلاً يآ توأمتى آلجزء دآ مآلوش حل 
**


..*​


----------



## Desert Rose (3 يناير 2013)

Secret_flower قال:


> هههههـ يآ بنتى إنتِ رهيبة بتنشلى على آلحآجآت إللى بحبهآ بآلميللى ..؟
> 
> *فعلاً يآ توأمتى آلجزء دآ مآلوش حل
> **
> ...



هههههههههه ما هو انا خلاص ياتوأمتى سلمت وامنت اننا توأم بس توهنا من بعض زمان واتقابلنا على الانترنت :fun_lol:


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (3 يناير 2013)

*اسمع كلامى و صدقه 
جنات *


----------



## چاكس (3 يناير 2013)

*اختى الصغيرة مصدعانى بصوتها :t19:
بكرا هروحها *


----------



## johna&jesus (3 يناير 2013)

*مش بسمع حاجة *

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 يناير 2013)

*يا يسوع تعبان *​


----------



## بايبل333 (4 يناير 2013)

بسمع صراخ 
يارب انت الشافى له


----------



## PoNA ELLY (4 يناير 2013)

يـــا اللـــه إفتــح لنـــا مــن السمـــا طـــاقــــه نشـــوف نــــورك
يــا اللــــه زورنــا أيـــا رحيـــــــم شــــرفنـــــــــــا بحضــــــــــورك
يــا اللـــه إكســر حـــواجـز فهمنــــا أو حسنـــا وإفتـح بصيــرتنـا
دي رحمتـــــك يا إلهنـــا افضـــــــــــــل مــــــــــن الحيـــــــــــــاه​


----------



## +Sameh+ (4 يناير 2013)

ترنيمة: مش بالكلام القلب يطلع للسما​


----------



## مينا اميل كامل (4 يناير 2013)

بسمع في محل النت اللي انا فيه فيلم عربي شبابي يدعي سمير وشهير وبهير في اذني غصب عني
وفي عقلي بسمع بتسأل يا حبيبي بحبك اد ايه \دا حبك يا حبيبي بالعالم واللي فيه وبتخيل الكلمات علي ربي حبيبي صديق عمري يسوع المسيح لهكل المجد


----------



## چاكس (4 يناير 2013)

*بسمع حواديت *


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 يناير 2013)

*ترنيمة اشفينى *​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (4 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ترنيمة اشفينى *​


امييين


----------



## lo siento_mucho (4 يناير 2013)

اشووف فيك يوم  الجريني


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 يناير 2013)

*ياللى امامك حياتى *​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (5 يناير 2013)

حاسس بياااااا أروى


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 يناير 2013)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> حاسس بياااااا أروى


*بموت فى الاغنية دى *​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (5 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *بموت فى الاغنية دى *​



تحففففففففه اورى هنا كلام ولحن وصووت


----------



## lo siento_mucho (5 يناير 2013)

تامر يا واحشني وانت عني بعييد


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 يناير 2013)

*اليسا ساعات *​


----------



## johna&jesus (5 يناير 2013)

_*و سط الالام  مارجو فكرى الحياه الافضل *_​


----------



## روزي86 (5 يناير 2013)

راغب علامه


----------



## إيمليــآ (5 يناير 2013)

*..*

*خآيف ..~ منيــر*



*..*​


----------



## Desert Rose (5 يناير 2013)

Secret_flower قال:


> *..*
> 
> *خآيف ..~ منيــر*
> 
> ...



اعمل فيكى ايه ؟ انا بحب الاغنية ديه اوى ومعرفتش اديكى تقييم 

خايف اوعدك موفيش اقولك فيه تلاقى مفيش :new8:
بس واضح انك بتحبى منير صح ؟ انا بعتبره عبقرى بعبقرية فتية خاصة بيه


----------



## إيمليــآ (5 يناير 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> اعمل فيكى ايه ؟ انا بحب الاغنية ديه اوى ومعرفتش اديكى تقييم
> 
> خايف اوعدك موفيش اقولك فيه تلاقى مفيش :new8:
> بس واضح انك بتحبى منير صح ؟ انا بعتبره عبقرى بعبقرية فتية خاصة بيه


ههههههـ *لآ إحنآ نشهر توأمتنآ وخلآص* :new8:

منير فعلاً عبقرى ومدرسة غنآ مش هتتكرر .. بحبه جداً أكيد
وزودى عليه كآظم 
آلإتنين دول إللى فعلاً تعرفى تتذوقى منهم فن 




*..*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 يناير 2013)

*يا حمام بتنوح ليه .. منير*​


----------



## Desert Rose (5 يناير 2013)

Secret_flower قال:


> ههههههـ *لآ إحنآ نشهر توأمتنآ وخلآص* :new8:
> 
> منير فعلاً عبقرى ومدرسة غنآ مش هتتكرر .. بحبه جداً أكيد
> وزودى عليه كآظم
> ...




هههههههه احنا نفتح موضوع عن حكاية اشهار التوأمة ده :smile01

فعلا كل واحد فيهم ليه style خاص بيه وفريد من نوعه وده جمالهم هما الاتنين 
انا بحب منير لانه جرئ و thinking out of the box


----------



## PoNA ELLY (5 يناير 2013)

ألبوم شفيع المتعبين​


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 يناير 2013)

*ترنيمة 
يا يسوع تعبان *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 يناير 2013)

*ياللى امامك حياتى *​


----------



## johna&jesus (5 يناير 2013)

*صرخه عاطفتى بشرى عجبان*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (6 يناير 2013)

احساس فظيع...محمد حماقي


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 يناير 2013)

*ترنيمة الله بيدعمنى ويسندنى *​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (6 يناير 2013)

حماقي  مقدرش انساك


----------



## marcelino (6 يناير 2013)

يا حبيبتى البعد نار .. منير​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (6 يناير 2013)

حماقي...ايدي ف اديك


----------



## خادم الرب احمد (6 يناير 2013)

انا بسمع سفر اعمال الرسل


----------



## ABOTARBO (6 يناير 2013)

بسمع ترنيمة انت اللى فديتنى


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 يناير 2013)

*ترنيمة سود يا يسوع فى حياتى *​


----------



## johna&jesus (6 يناير 2013)

*صرخة عاطفتى   بشرى عجبان*​


----------



## oesi no (6 يناير 2013)

قرأن الجيران خرم ودنى


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 يناير 2013)

*My heart will go on .Celine Dion *
​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (6 يناير 2013)

مدحت صالح   كوكب تاني
رفضك يازمانى يا اوانى يامكانى
 انا عايز اعيش فى كوكب تانى
 فى عالم تانى فى لسه امانى
 فيه الانسان لسه انسان عايش من تانى
 عالم تيار ورياحه قويه بتهز كيانى تاثر فيه
 من غير مواعيد بتاخدنى بعيد
 عن معنى حياتى عن اصلى وذاتى وده مش باديه
 فى سد منيع عالى وفظيع عالى وفظيع 
بينى وبين نفسى بين روحى ورسمىبين يومى وامسي
 واللى اتمنيته وبنيته فى الهوا بيضيع وده مش باديه
 مكبوته فى قلبى احلام محسوره وحطام اقدار ايتام مبتوره 
وامال مطويه بتعافر فيه وكأن اوانى كان لسه شويه
 وفى وسط الناس والزحمه تاه الاحساس والرحمه 
ضاع منى سلامى تاه حتى كلامى
 ضاق بيه وقال كداب يازمانى كداب يازمانى
 رفضك يازمانى ياوانى يامكانى
 انا عايز اعيش فى كوكب تانى
 فيه الانسان لسه انسان عايش من تانى


----------



## lo siento_mucho (6 يناير 2013)

جنات    قدرت تبعد


----------



## چاكس (6 يناير 2013)

*ملحم زين - انتى مشيتى*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (6 يناير 2013)

حمااااقي   خلص الكلام


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (6 يناير 2013)

*


lo siento_mucho قال:



ايدي ف اديك

أنقر للتوسيع...

*
*على*​




lo siento_mucho قال:


> * كوكب تاني*


*يعنى*​ 
*


lo siento_mucho قال:



قدرت تبعد

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​ 
*


چاكس قال:



 انتى مشيتى

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​ 
*امال بعد ما تهجرها على كوكب تانى*

*عايزها تقعد لك ؟؟*
:smile01​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (6 يناير 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *على*​
> 
> 
> *يعنى*​
> ...


هههههههه  يا مشكله
قولو قولو يا عبوود


----------



## lo siento_mucho (6 يناير 2013)

حماقي لو اذيته
انا لو اذيته كان عمل لى زياده عن كده ايه
 بالعكس عمرى ما اخدت منه نص اللى انا بديه 
كان عايز ايه يموتنى يعنى يرتاح وانا مجروح 
ده مشفش غير حنيه منى مشفش غير الخير 

وانا لو ادله حد اسهل من كده بكتير
 خايف لا يعرف قيمه اللى فى ايده 
لما يروح عموما يالا مش فارقه ومش خسران
 عشان اعرفها دلوقتى انا الكسبان 
لا يوم بدرى يريحنى ولا بنساه
 ومش يمكن لو انا كملت اعيش ندمان
 لو غلطه منى مين يقولى انا طب غلط فى ايه 
طبيعى لما تحب حد تكون مامن ليه
 قصر الكلام هيفيد بايه خلاص كلامى عليه 
زمانه رتب كل حاجه وعاش حياته خلاص
 مش فارقه عنده اى عشره بينا ولا احساس
 وانا مش هوقف يوم حياتى الدنيا مليانه ناس 
عموما يالا مش فارقه ومش خسران 
عشان اعرفها دلوقتى انا الكسبان
 لا يوم بدرى يريحنى ولا بنساه 
ومش يمكن لو انا كملت اعيش ندمان


----------



## lo siento_mucho (7 يناير 2013)

عامر منيب عامل ايه ف حياتك
عامل ايه في حياتك يا حبيبي طمني عليك
 دا انا زكرياتك حب عمرك اللي مش ناسيك 
واما بتضايق دلوقتي بتكلم مين
 مين حبك في الدنيا دي قدي

 وارتحت لمين دا وانت كنا بنفهم بعض بنظره عين . 
عامل ايه في حياتك يا حبيبي طمني عليك
 دا انا زكرياتك حب عمرك اللي مش ناسيك .
انا بسأل دايما يا حبيبي اخبارك ايه
 وبقول لليروح او يجي يسلملي عليك .
 انا نفسي اعرف لو لسه فاكرني فاكرني بايه
عامل ايه في حياتك يا حبيبي طمني عليك
 دا انا زكرياتك حب عمرك اللي مش ناسيك.
كل اما بحن لايامك او شوقي يزيد باكتبلك 
واسرح في كلامك والاقيني وحيد 
وبلوم علي الدنيا اللي خدتنا وودتنا بعيد .
عامل ايه في حياتك يا حبيبي طمني عليك
 دا انا زكرياتك حب عمرك اللي مش ناسيك


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 يناير 2013)

*زى العسل .. اليسا *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 يناير 2013)

*هانى شاكر وشيرين .. انا قلبى ليك*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 يناير 2013)

*هتفضل بقلبى .. جوانا ملاح *​


----------



## marmora jesus (7 يناير 2013)

صوت المطر والتلج


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 يناير 2013)

*نانسى عجرم  معجبة *​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (7 يناير 2013)

عامر منيب
راح فين الغرام


----------



## چاكس (7 يناير 2013)

*عامر منيب - بينا نعيش*


----------



## +بنت العذراء+ (7 يناير 2013)

*ذكرى .. يوم ليك ويوم عليك ​*


----------



## marcelino (7 يناير 2013)

عيون .. منير​


----------



## johna&jesus (7 يناير 2013)

*ايزيس*
هشام الجخ
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (7 يناير 2013)

عادية خالص -على فاروق-​


----------



## إيمليــآ (7 يناير 2013)

*..*

*شآيف آلبحر شو كبيـر ..~ فيــروز*



*..*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (7 يناير 2013)

سيبها بظروفها  نادر حمدي


----------



## johna&jesus (7 يناير 2013)

_*اشتقنا ليك  *_
_*هايدى متنتصر*_​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (7 يناير 2013)

*يا حمام 
منير *


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 يناير 2013)

*احزن اغنى .. منير *​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (8 يناير 2013)

*من غير كسوف 
منير*


----------



## marcelino (8 يناير 2013)

يا حبيبتى البعد نار.. منير​


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 يناير 2013)

*هو يوم منير العالمى 
اليسا تعبت منك *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (8 يناير 2013)

*سكــــــــوت*


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 يناير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *سكــــــــوت*


*مش عوايدك *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (8 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *مش عوايدك *​


*مصدعه جداا يارورو بجد
مش قادره اسمع حاجه
النهارده كان يوم دوشه اووي 
وكله عيال وزن اوووف
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 يناير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *مصدعه جداا يارورو بجد
> مش قادره اسمع حاجه
> النهارده كان يوم دوشه اووي
> وكله عيال وزن اوووف
> *


*هههههههههه معلشى بقا هو العيد كدا *​


----------



## marcelino (8 يناير 2013)

هسمع سيلين علشان اعرف انام

just walk way​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (8 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههههه معلشى بقا هو العيد كدا *​


اه ماهو ده اللي انا بخده في العيد
بدل ماحد يكرمشلي خمسه جنيه ويدهالي بيصدعوني:smil13:


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 يناير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> اه ماهو ده اللي انا بخده في العيد
> بدل ماحد يكرمشلي خمسه جنيه ويدهالي بيصدعوني:smil13:


*هههههههههههه خمسة جنيه عليا بعشرة *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 يناير 2013)

*ساعات اليسااااااا*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (8 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههههههه خمسة جنيه عليا بعشرة *​


ههههههه اتريقي انتي اتريقي


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 يناير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ههههههه اتريقي انتي اتريقي


*وانا اقدر برده يا قلبى *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (8 يناير 2013)

بسمع صوت كلب بهوهو صدعني اللذينا ده


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 يناير 2013)

*روحى وخدانى اصالة *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 يناير 2013)

*فاكر اليسا *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 يناير 2013)

*تسال عليا ليه هو احنا لسة احنا مستنى منى ايه ملامحنا مش ملامحنا 
دلوقتى بينا ايه غير ذكرى بتجرحنا ماهى دنيا بتفرحنا لحظة والباقى بتدبحنا *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 يناير 2013)

تعبت منك عشان  ماليش غيرك ولا بتستغنا عنك وعشان بحبك
 مليش مكان فى زعلى اروحلوه الا حضنك وعشان مليش غيرك حبيب 
لو قولت امشى توحشنى قبل ما تمشى خطوة بعيدة عنى 
تضحك فى وشى تمسح دموعى وبنسى ليه قللت منى
 وبقول مفيش فى الحب عيب 
بقليلى برضى واستنى منك كلمة حلوة تقولها ليا 
بسمعها بهدى وانسى ان عيشت معاك اقل م العادية 
بصبر عليك م حبى فيك 
هتحس امتى ؟؟
انى مفيش فى ايديا حاجة غير انى احبك 
وان كنت ساكتة فعشان متحرمنيش فى يوم من العيشة جمبك 
ما اقدرش اعيش غير بين ايديك 
ليه كل همك فى الدنيا  تثبت انى مش مهمة
 والرئى رايك وانى انا جمبك مليش ولا اى كلمة
وبعيش معاك صورة وخلاص 
انا عشت عمرى برضيك انا وباجى كتيرع حساب كرامتى 
كان كل همى انت تغلط واسمعك بتقول حبيبتى 
وعشان رضاك خسرت ناس 
بقليلى برضى واستنى منك كلمة حلوة تقولها ليا 
بسمعها بهدى وانسى ان عشت معاك اقل من العادية 
بصبر علييك من حبى فيك 
​


----------



## johna&jesus (8 يناير 2013)

_*انت كبير العيله *_​


----------



## johna&jesus (8 يناير 2013)

_*انت كبير العيله *_​


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 يناير 2013)

*صعبان عليا  عمرو دياب*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 يناير 2013)

*وردة عملت ايه فينا السنين*
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 يناير 2013)

*يا سلام .. نانسى *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 يناير 2013)

ولقتنى بقول لروحى استنى بلاش تروحى
ضحكتلى الدنيا تانى وهواك بالشوق ملانى
مش قادره استنى تيجى دانا جايلك قوام​


----------



## marcelino (8 يناير 2013)

فيلم مارجرجس​


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 يناير 2013)

*مين ده اللى نسيك .. نوسة *​


----------



## johna&jesus (8 يناير 2013)

_*بتحبنى  فاديا بازى*_​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (8 يناير 2013)

سبونج بوب


----------



## johna&jesus (8 يناير 2013)

_*وسط الالم مارجو فكرى*_​


----------



## إيمليــآ (8 يناير 2013)

*..*

*مآبحبش ..~ أنغـآم*



*..*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 يناير 2013)

*ليالينا وردة *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 يناير 2013)

*انا ليك .. ميريام فارس *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 يناير 2013)

*انا والنجوم وهوااااااااااك
اساااامة منير 
ونقول الووووووووو ههههههه*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 يناير 2013)

*مبتعلمش انغام *​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (8 يناير 2013)

*ولد و بنت
منير*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (8 يناير 2013)

سوما  حتروح ما تروح


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 يناير 2013)

*غريبة الناس .. وائل جسار*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (9 يناير 2013)

موجوع وائل جسار


----------



## lo siento_mucho (9 يناير 2013)

عايزه انام                      لولو


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 يناير 2013)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> عايزه انام                      لولو


*هههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (9 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههه*​



بغني لنفسي عشان انام ههههه


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (9 يناير 2013)

*باحلم معاك بسفينة ....وقلوب تدفينا*
*ونبّحر تااااانى*
*الريح تعاند......والاقيك فى عينيك*
*وأيديك *
*شطى وآمانى*
*العالم كله بأسراره*
*عايش وايايا*
*عايش جوايا*
*طول ما انت فى الرحلة معايا *
*أسمك واسمى ....ياحبيبى *
*مدينتى وحكايتى*
*سكنى وترحالى*​

*( دى نجاة طبعاً ) *​


----------



## marcelino (9 يناير 2013)

[YOUTUBE]Cf9Ijo8xDSw[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## oesi no (9 يناير 2013)

على باب الله  حمزة نمرة


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 يناير 2013)

*لا تتنهد .. كاظم *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 يناير 2013)

*علمنى حبك .. كاظم *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 يناير 2013)

*ها حبيبى .. كاظم*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 يناير 2013)

*بين ايديك .. اصالة *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 يناير 2013)

*صوتك .. منير *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 يناير 2013)

*لو بتحب حقيقى صحيح 
هانى شاكر *​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (9 يناير 2013)

*يا حبيبتى البعد نار 
منير *


----------



## lo siento_mucho (9 يناير 2013)

عز الحبايب


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 يناير 2013)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> عز الحبايب


*بصرة يا لولو جامدة الاغنية دى *​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (9 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *بصرة يا لولو جامدة الاغنية دى *​



جدااا مع اني مش بحب صابر


----------



## lo siento_mucho (9 يناير 2013)

كوكتيل اغاني سميره


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 يناير 2013)

*قوام كدا سميرة سعيد*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (9 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *قوام كدا سميرة سعيد*​



مش غنت منها كتيير:a82:


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 يناير 2013)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> مش غنت منها كتيير:a82:


*اها الاغنية اللى بحبها مش غنتها كلها :yahoo:*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 يناير 2013)

*يا حمام منير *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 يناير 2013)

*اليسا تعبت منك *​


----------



## tamav maria (10 يناير 2013)

ولا حاجه 
ماليش مزاج اسمع حاجه


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (10 يناير 2013)

*" سألتك حبيبى لوين رايحين "*
*مش كنتى تسأليه يافيروز قبل ما تركبى جنب منه العربية !!*​


----------



## marcelino (10 يناير 2013)

حوار مع الله​


----------



## چاكس (10 يناير 2013)

*فيلم ... انا بضيع يا وديع
*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (10 يناير 2013)

هاله شعبان  الله يقدرني ع نسيانك
الله يقدرنى على نسيانك ياللى خونت القلب اللى صانك
 ضيعت معاك سنينى وعمرى احتار ليلى وحيرتى فى امرى 
مكتوب لى نودعها ايامك الله يقدرنى على نسيانى
.نشوفك نتذكر فى الماضى اخترت الفرقه وقلبك راضى 
ربيتك من وين وين عشت العمر معاك حزين 
مكتوب لي نودعها ايامك الله يقدرنى على نسيانك
 ,نبكى على العمر اللى راح نبكى نعانى فى الجراح 
خليتى قلبى ليش حزين يعانى منك ليه سنين 
مكتوب لى نودعها ايامك الله يقدرنى على نسيانك .
اللى بينى وبينك مات صار ماضى وزكريات
 لوعرفت قلبك خان باع الود وعهد زمان
 مكتوب لى نودعها ايامك الله يقدرنى على نسيانك


----------



## lo siento_mucho (10 يناير 2013)

مجيد الرمح   لا ترحل


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 يناير 2013)

*هانى شاكر لو بتحب حقيقى *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (11 يناير 2013)

*القداس الغيريغوري*


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 يناير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *القداس الغيريغوري*


*الله بحب انام وانا بسمعوه اووووووووووى*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (11 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *الله بحب انام وانا بسمعوه اووووووووووى*​


*وانا برضو هو القداس الحبشي وعظات البابا شنودة لازم انام علي اي حاجه منهم

بسمع برضو القداس اصله طويل اووي بس جميل اوي
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 يناير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *وانا برضو هو القداس الحبشي وعظات البابا شنودة لازم انام علي اي حاجه منهم
> 
> بسمع برضو القداس اصله طويل اووي بس جميل اوي
> *


*اه فظيع اووووووووى *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 يناير 2013)

*ترنيمة يا يسوع تعبان *​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (11 يناير 2013)

تشكيله ترانيم علي اغاني


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 يناير 2013)

*يا حمام منير *​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 يناير 2013)

*بجهز نفسي لباسم يوسف 
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (11 يناير 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *بجهز نفسي لباسم يوسف
> *​


*ههههه طب يلا الساعه 11 اهو يادوب تلحق:crazy_pil*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 يناير 2013)

ها وقد بدء برنس البرانيس


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (11 يناير 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> ها وقد بدء برنس البرانيس


*واللي يحط صوباعه في الفيشه يتكهرب بالمااااس :t33:*


----------



## Strident (11 يناير 2013)

قلة مزاج صحيح! كل القنوات ع اليوتيوب شغالة زي الفل إلا cbc عمالة توش والصوت والصورة الاتنين متداخلين وواشين انا في حياتي ما شفت كده 

راحت الليلة


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 يناير 2013)

*جنات انا دنيته *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 يناير 2013)

*اصالة شخصية عنيدة 

*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 يناير 2013)

*فاكر اليسا *​


----------



## إيمليــآ (12 يناير 2013)

*..*

*أعز آلنـآس ..~ حليــم
*


*..*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (12 يناير 2013)

*انا مش هفضــــل كده علي طول ....
مش هستني العمـــــــر يعدي
انا مش هسكــــت لازم اقول ....
اد ماهاخد اد ماهدي
انا دلوقتي براجع نفسي قبل ماالايام تفـــــــوت
وعشان حاجات تعيش .. حاجات كتير لازم تمـــــــــــوت

مش كبرياء لكن بصلح كل شئ فيــا انكســــــــــــــر
ومن الغباء انك تعيش زي المــــــــلاك بين البشـــــــــــــر : (

*


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 يناير 2013)

*ترنيمة مشغولة الناس عنى *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 يناير 2013)

*شيرين انا مش مبينالو   *
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 يناير 2013)

*اشوف فيك يوم 
عبد الفتاح الجرينى *​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (12 يناير 2013)

فاطمه


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 يناير 2013)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> فاطمه


*هتتجننى بفاطمة وفريحة انتى يا لولو *​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (12 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هتتجننى بفاطمة وفريحة انتى يا لولو *​



هههه انا قولتلك بتفرج ع فاطمه ليه ومستنيه ايه ههههه
فريحه صراحه بتفرج عشان امير:new6:


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 يناير 2013)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> هههه انا قولتلك بتفرج ع فاطمه ليه ومستنيه ايه ههههه
> فريحه صراحه بتفرج عشان امير:new6:


*ايون عارفة انتى هتقوليلى *​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (12 يناير 2013)

رورو اوعى تكون الكاميرا الخفيه في المنتدى...وكلو مستخبي وانا وانتي صاحيين ههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 يناير 2013)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> رورو اوعى تكون الكاميرا الخفيه في المنتدى...وكلو مستخبي وانا وانتي صاحيين ههههه


*هههههههههههه تقريبا الناس نامت وهى قاعدة قدام المنتدى من البرد *​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (12 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههههههه تقريبا الناس نامت وهى قاعدة قدام المنتدى من البرد *​



هههههههههه
صححح


----------



## lo siento_mucho (12 يناير 2013)

حماقي   احساس فظيع


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 يناير 2013)

*حيران كده ليه 
محمد فؤاد*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (12 يناير 2013)

مشوار حياتي 
محمد فؤاد


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 يناير 2013)

*اسعد واحدة اليسا *​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (13 يناير 2013)

غانغام ستايل


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (13 يناير 2013)

*بسمع تأمل للبابا شنودة
حـــــــــــ مـــــــ الله ـــــع ـــــــــوار
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 يناير 2013)

*فى حاجات نانسى 
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (13 يناير 2013)

*الديان العـــــادل
للبابا شنــــــــــــودة حبيبي
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 يناير 2013)

*والله ما تحدى اصالة *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (13 يناير 2013)

*تأمل .. ربنــــــا موجـــــود
لقداسة البابا شنودة : )
*


----------



## روزي86 (13 يناير 2013)

اغنية راغب علامه


----------



## إيمليــآ (13 يناير 2013)

*..**
*
*ع آليـآدى ..~ نجـآهـ
*


 *..*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (13 يناير 2013)

قـاعد لوحـدكـ - تامر عادل -​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (13 يناير 2013)

*عيش جوة حضني ومتسبنيش
مهما اقولك برضو مفيش
كلمة توصف اللي انا فيه
واةةةةة بوعدك ان افضل ليك
وابقي قلبك وابقي عليك
وكل حلم بتحلم بيه ...
محمد فؤاد ,,خبيـــــني
*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (13 يناير 2013)

*ساعات بشتاق ليوم عيشته وانا صغير
لشكلي قبل مااتغير .....
لايام فيها راحت البال
عشان كنا ساعتها عيال ....
ساعات بشتاق للحب القديم
ولصوت عبد الحليم ...
لنومي في حضني لبس العيد
واحساسي ان بكره بعيد ...
محمد فؤاد ,,ساعات بشتاق ^,^

*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (13 يناير 2013)

*اذا كنت بعذابي راضي وجاي لترجعني
انا ياحبيبي جرح الماضي بعده عم يوجعني ..
وائل جسار ,,مـــوجوع
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 يناير 2013)

*اليسا اسعد واحدة *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 يناير 2013)

*ياه على الفرحة دى اللى أنا فيها يوم بالدنيا دى و لياليها*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 يناير 2013)

*ترنيمة اشفينى *​


----------



## Eternal life (14 يناير 2013)

+ ..

فيروز معنا هو الله


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (14 يناير 2013)

*بسمع احلى كلام من مديرى فى الشغل
حسب الله ونعمة الوكيل*


----------



## إيمليــآ (14 يناير 2013)

*..**
*
*آديش كآن فيهـ نآس ..~ فيـــروز 

* 

*..*​ ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 يناير 2013)

*بانو بانو سعاد حسنى *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 يناير 2013)

*إيـه تانــي فـي حياتــي ناقصنــي وانــت فى حضنــي وانــت لامســني
 مـن كل العيــون احرسنــي أنا ملكــك حبيبـــي 
اسعد واحدة اليسا 
*
​


----------



## إيمليــآ (14 يناير 2013)

*..**
*
*طيرى يآ طيآرهـ ..~ فيـــروز 
*


*..*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 يناير 2013)

*صدفة عايدة الايوبى *​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 يناير 2013)

*ترنيمتي المفضله 
يا يسوع تعبان 
*​


----------



## zezza (14 يناير 2013)

كان نفسى 
محمد منيير


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 يناير 2013)

*ترنيمة ليل العشاء سرى *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 يناير 2013)

*ترنيمة مشغولة الناس 
بولس ملاك*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (15 يناير 2013)

*ترنيمة :
يابويا تعبااااااااااااااان بمشاكل ملياااااااان
صلي عشاني يابابا كيرلس تهجرني الاحزااااان
تهجرني الاحزان وتسبني وارجع اكون فرحااااااااان


بولس ملاك
*


----------



## Star Online (15 يناير 2013)

طوق الياسمين
ماجدة الرومي


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (15 يناير 2013)

*مديح للبابا شنودة .. بولس ملاك*


----------



## چاكس (15 يناير 2013)

*حماقى - بحبك كل يوم اكتر*


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 يناير 2013)

حاجات كتيرة شغلانى _ سارة معروف


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (15 يناير 2013)

*اتخنقت .. محمد محي*


----------



## PoNA ELLY (15 يناير 2013)

في يوم في شهر في سنه ,,,, عبد الحليم حافظ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 يناير 2013)

*ايه اللي يشغلك عن ربنا
تأمل للبابا شنودة
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 يناير 2013)

اليسا اسعد واحدة ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 يناير 2013)

*انتظر الرب تقوي وليتشدد قلبك وانتظر الرب
لابد ان تعلم يااخي انك في يد الله
وانك في يد الله وحده ....

تأمل: لا تخف لاني معك 
 للبابا شنــــــــــودة

*


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 يناير 2013)

*تعبت منك .. اليسا *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 يناير 2013)

تعبت منك عشان ماليش غيرك ولا بستغنى عنك
وعشان بحبك ماليش مكان في زعلى أروح له الا حضنك
وعشان ماليش غيرك حبيب
لو قلت امشي توحشني قبل ما تمشي خطوة بعيدة عني
بتضحك في وشي بمسح دموعي وبنسى ليه قلّلت مني
وبقول ما فيش فالحب عيب
بقليلي برضى وبستنى منك كلمة حلوة تقولّها ليا
بأسمعها بهدى وانسى اني عشت معاك أقل من العادية واصبر عليك
من حبي فيك​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 يناير 2013)

*تـأمل ربنا مـــــــوجود
البابا شنــــــــــودة
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 يناير 2013)

*اليسا اسعد واحدة *​


----------



## إيمليــآ (16 يناير 2013)

*..
*
*جيتكـ آمشى ..~ كآظم
*



*..*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 يناير 2013)

*يا حمام .. منير *​


----------



## چاكس (17 يناير 2013)

عمرو دياب - كان عندك حق


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 يناير 2013)

*بهاء سلطان .. يالى بايع *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 يناير 2013)

*بهاء سلطان .. ويااااك *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 يناير 2013)

*اوقات يا دنيا .. محمد فؤاد*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 يناير 2013)

*ترنيمة .. احبك معنى كل وجود *​


----------



## روزي86 (17 يناير 2013)

ام كلثوم


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 يناير 2013)

*صدفة .. عاديدة الايوبى *​


----------



## چاكس (17 يناير 2013)

*كوكتيل اغانى فيروز*


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 يناير 2013)

*اسعد واحدة .. اليسا *​


----------



## روزي86 (18 يناير 2013)

راغب علامه


----------



## إيمليــآ (18 يناير 2013)

*..*

*بلآش تفآرق ..~ وردهـ*



*..*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (18 يناير 2013)

*جبااااااااااار​*


----------



## روزي86 (18 يناير 2013)

لا شئ


----------



## إيمليــآ (18 يناير 2013)

*..*

*هل عندكـِ شكـ ..~ كآظم
*


*..*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (18 يناير 2013)

*قداس عيد الغطاس
كل سنة وانتم طيبين ^,,^
*


----------



## روزي86 (18 يناير 2013)

برنامج باسم يوسف


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 يناير 2013)

بسمع الفاظ خارجه في برنامج البرنامج


----------



## بايبل333 (18 يناير 2013)

انا بسمع باسم يوسف وشكلى هنام


----------



## روزي86 (18 يناير 2013)

بايبل333 قال:


> انا بسمع باسم يوسف وشكلى هنام



هههههههههه حاليا اعلانات


----------



## MIKEL MIK (18 يناير 2013)

*معقووول - عمرو دياب​*


----------



## روزي86 (18 يناير 2013)

شيرررررررررررين


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 يناير 2013)

*ترنيمة احبك معنى كل وجود *​


----------



## johna&jesus (19 يناير 2013)

_*بتحبنى  فاديا بازى*_​


----------



## The Dragon Christian (19 يناير 2013)

تأمل إرجع مرة تانى لربنا للبابا شنوده


----------



## Strident (19 يناير 2013)

Gangnam style


----------



## روزي86 (19 يناير 2013)

لا شئ


----------



## johna&jesus (19 يناير 2013)

_*البرنامج *_
_*باسم يوسف*_​


----------



## روزي86 (19 يناير 2013)

موسيقي


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (19 يناير 2013)

*القداس الحبشي*


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 يناير 2013)

*علم قلبى الغرام 
عمرو دياب *​


----------



## إيمليــآ (19 يناير 2013)

*..*

*أين أنت يآ ربى عرفنى طريقكـ*



*..*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 يناير 2013)

*جنبك ع طول 
عبد الفتاح الجرينى *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (20 يناير 2013)

*القداس الحبشي ♣*


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 يناير 2013)

*ترنيمة احبك معنى كل وجود *​


----------



## +Sameh+ (20 يناير 2013)

Music​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (20 يناير 2013)

ماتش  مالي النيجر


----------



## johna&jesus (20 يناير 2013)

_*انت حياتى تامرر حسنى*_​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (20 يناير 2013)

*رائعه ورده 
اغنيه بـــــــــــــــودعك ♣
*


----------



## johna&jesus (20 يناير 2013)

مش حبيبت حد فيناااااااااا​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (20 يناير 2013)

*كتبتلك زي الليلادي  في يوم ميلادي غنوه لك تفكرك بموعدك
اسمعك غنوتك ؟....
سنة حلوة ياسعيد 
بدموعي في العيد
انا عمري مانسيتلك في الغربه مواعيد ☻☻

ورده ♥
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 يناير 2013)

* بين ايديك .. محمد فؤاد *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 يناير 2013)

*انا والنجوم وهواك 
اسامة منير*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (20 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *انا والنجوم وهواك
> اسامة منير*​


*لو بتسمعيه عالنت
اخبطيني باللينك يارورو
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 يناير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *لو بتسمعيه عالنت
> اخبطيني باللينك يارورو
> *


*تدفعى كااااااااااااام *​


----------



## روزي86 (20 يناير 2013)

نانسي عجرم


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (20 يناير 2013)

*انا والنجوم وهواك
وواحده منحنحه بتتكلم ☺
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 يناير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *انا والنجوم وهواك
> وواحده منحنحه بتتكلم ☺
> *


*ههههههههههه  هتيجى ايه جمب اسامة يخرب بيت صوته *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (20 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههههه  هتيجى ايه جمب اسامة يخرب بيت صوته *​


*هههههههههههههههههه اه تعرفي انا بسمعه بقالي اكتر من 8 سنين :blush2:*


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 يناير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههه اه تعرفي انا بسمعه بقالي اكتر من 8 سنين :blush2:*


*وانا كمان بسمعه من ايام الثانوية العامية *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (20 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *وانا كمان بسمعه من ايام الثانوية العامية *​


ده انتي قديمه اوووي بقي:new6:


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 يناير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ده انتي قديمه اوووي بقي:new6:


:new6::new6::new6:


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (20 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> :new6::new6::new6:


بت في اغنيه هتعمل ايه بتاعه شيرين علي نجوم اف ام 
جميييييييله


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 يناير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> بت في اغنيه هتعمل ايه بتاعه شيرين علي نجوم اف ام
> جميييييييله


*بجد تصدقى مكنتش اعرف 
طب ما انا بسمعها يا ذكية :smil15:*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (20 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *بجد تصدقى مكنتش اعرف
> طب ما انا بسمعها يا ذكية :smil15:*​


خلصت ياختي
وجابوا اعلانات


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 يناير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> خلصت ياختي
> وجابوا اعلانات


*بجد وكمان جابوا اعلانات مش عارفة من غيرك كنت عملت ايه :t19:*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (20 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *بجد وكمان جابوا اعلانات مش عارفة من غيرك كنت عملت ايه :t19:*​


هههههههههه
لا خللاص حلاص اسامة رجع تاني:fun_lol:


----------



## الباحثه عن الحق (20 يناير 2013)

انا بتفرج علي برنامج المرأة المسلمة بتاع الاستاذه اماني وفرحة ومارينا


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 يناير 2013)

*مبقاش انا .. اصالة *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 يناير 2013)

*لو مرجعتش ليا بقلبك تاني هنا لو محلفتش إن الثانية في بعدي سنة

 لو ما أمنتش إن الجنة في حضني أنا مبقاش أنا * 
 
*لو معرفتش إن حنانك سر روح حناني وإن الحب في قلبك كان مخلوق علشاني

 وإنك مهما بعدت هترجع تتمناني مبقاش أنا 
* 
*لو مرجعتش ليا بقلبك تاني هنا  لو محلفتش إن الثانية في بعدي سنة 

 لو ما أمنتش إن الجنة في حضني أنا مبقاش أنا * ​


----------



## kalimooo (20 يناير 2013)

الرقصة الاولى


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 يناير 2013)

*اليسا .. اسعد واحدة *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 يناير 2013)

*ريحة الحبايب .. الهضبة عمرو دياب *​


----------



## kalimooo (21 يناير 2013)

مونولوج صاحب السعادة - إسماعيل ياسين


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 يناير 2013)

*وماله .. عمرو دياب *​


----------



## kalimooo (21 يناير 2013)

ماله الحلو ماله ؟ - فريد الأطرش


----------



## kalimooo (21 يناير 2013)

[YOUTUBE]kdN1JMT1Ync&feature=player_embedded
 [/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (21 يناير 2013)

محمد حماقي  وادي حالي معاك


----------



## چاكس (21 يناير 2013)

*Livin' la Vida Loca*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (21 يناير 2013)

*نيعناع الجنينه , منير*


----------



## يوليوس44 (21 يناير 2013)

*بشوف حاجات  عن حواء حبيبه البى البىسوف  نزلها لمنتدى *


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 يناير 2013)

*يا حبيبتى البعد نار .. منير *​


----------



## إيمليــآ (21 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *يا حبيبتى البعد نار .. منير *​


لسه خلصآنة 

دلوقتى " *حآرهـ آلسقآيين* " *..~* *منيـر *:t31:


 
*..*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 يناير 2013)

Secret_flower قال:


> لسه خلصآنة
> 
> دلوقتى " *حآرهـ آلسقآيين* " *..~* *منيـر *:t31:
> 
> ...


*هههههههههه انتى بتسمعى ايه يا سيكرت *نجوم اف ام ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (21 يناير 2013)

وشربت حجارين عالشيشه


----------



## إيمليــآ (21 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههههه انتى بتسمعى ايه يا سيكرت *نجوم اف ام ​


هههههـ لآ أنآ منزله أغآنى منير كلهآ ورآ بعض
هى نجوم إف إم بتقلدنى آلوحشة leasantr


 
*..*​​


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 يناير 2013)

Secret_flower قال:


> هههههـ لآ أنآ منزله أغآنى منير كلهآ ورآ بعض
> هى نجوم إف إم بتقلدنى آلوحشة leasantr
> 
> 
> ...


*ههههههههههه لاهى مشتغلتش بعدها علشان كدا انا كنت بتاكد leasantr*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (21 يناير 2013)

*الايام دي صعبه شويه
واللي مهون الايام دي ...
خوفك انتي ياروحي عليا
بيخلي الايام بتعدي .....

حبك بس اللي مخيلني اصبر عالدمعه اللي في عيني
خليكي جنبي وقويني انتي يااغلي العالم عندي ☺

♥♥♥ جـــــــــــــورح وســـــــــــــوف ♥♥♥
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 يناير 2013)

*ساعات .. اليسا *​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (22 يناير 2013)

ماتش الجزائر  تونس


----------



## Maran+atha (22 يناير 2013)

قناة اغابى 
برنامج شخصيات كتابية 
عن أيليا النبى


----------



## johna&jesus (22 يناير 2013)

اصاله قول بحبك


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 يناير 2013)

*تملى معاك .. عمرو دياب *​


----------



## چاكس (23 يناير 2013)

*نانسى - بتفكر فى ايه *


----------



## V mary (23 يناير 2013)

*كوكي كيدز ​*


----------



## raffy (23 يناير 2013)

ترنيمة مافارقنيش


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 يناير 2013)

*القريب منك بعيد 
نجاة الصغيرة *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 يناير 2013)

*معاك برتاااااااااح .. عمرو دياب*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 يناير 2013)

*خلينى جنبك .. عمرو دياب *​


----------



## إيمليــآ (23 يناير 2013)

*..*

*say it **..~ Enrique*

 

 *..*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (23 يناير 2013)

Secret_flower قال:


> *..*
> 
> *say it **..~ Enrique*
> 
> ...



*بقالى يومين بسمعه و عاملة اعلى دوشة بس 

do u know 
enrique​*


----------



## إيمليــآ (24 يناير 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *بقالى يومين بسمعه و عاملة اعلى دوشة بس
> 
> do u know
> enrique​*


ههههـ فيه توآرد سمعى بينآ أهو علشآن مآتقوليش مختلفين :99:


بسمع أغنيتى آلمفضة

*somebody **..~ Enrique*

 

 *..*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (24 يناير 2013)

*بكـــره هتدبر والخير هيكون اكتر
ده مشيئتة مش اكتر .
♥فاديا بزي♥
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 يناير 2013)

*ترنيمة مشغولة الناس عنى 
بولس ملالالالالالاك*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (24 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ترنيمة مشغولة الناس عنى
> بولس ملالالالالالاك*​


*انا لسه سمعاها من دقايق لما فوني رن :w00t:*


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 يناير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *انا لسه سمعاها من دقايق لما فوني رن :w00t:*


*تليفونك رن وكنتى بتكلمى مين يا هانم اعترفى بسرعة *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (24 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *تليفونك رن وكنتى بتكلمى مين يا هانم اعترفى بسرعة *​


*واحده صوتها حونين ورومانسي
واول حرف من اسمها رورو :99:
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 يناير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *واحده صوتها حونين ورومانسي
> واول حرف من اسمها رورو :99:
> *


*رورو ايه الاسم الغريب ده *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (24 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *رورو ايه الاسم الغريب ده *​


*انتي متعرفووووش
ده مشهور اوي:gy0000:
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 يناير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *انتي متعرفووووش
> ده مشهور اوي:gy0000:
> *


:new6::new6::new6:​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (24 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> :new6::new6::new6:​


:w00t::w00t::08:


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (24 يناير 2013)

*بسمع تأمل ♦توبي يانفسي ♦
للبابا شنودة ♥
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 يناير 2013)

*جانا الهوى .. حولم *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (24 يناير 2013)

*♣ترنيمة ♣
♦ انا بنتهي من قبل حتي مابتدي يافرحه ليا عماله عني بتبعدي ♦
♥مريم بطرس♥
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 يناير 2013)

*من يوم فراقك .. رامى جمال *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (24 يناير 2013)

*♣القداس الحبشي ♣*


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 يناير 2013)

*عينى عليا .. سوما *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 يناير 2013)

*اسعد واحدة .. اليسا *​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (24 يناير 2013)

*بسام خليفه -- أنا حبيت​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 يناير 2013)

*ترنيمة احبك معنى كل وجود *​


----------



## إيمليــآ (24 يناير 2013)

*..*

*سككـ آلبنآت ..~ نآنسى *


  
 *..*​ 
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 يناير 2013)

*زى العسل .. الصبوحة *​


----------



## إيمليــآ (24 يناير 2013)

*..*

*يآ حبيبتى آلبعد نآر ..~ منيــر
*

  
 *..*​ ​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (24 يناير 2013)

*يا لعبة الايام 
وردة *


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 يناير 2013)

*لو اقولك .. اليسا *​


----------



## zezza (24 يناير 2013)

كان فى زمان ولد رسام 
العسيلى & بشرى


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 يناير 2013)

قلب العاشق .. جورج وسوف ​


----------



## johna&jesus (24 يناير 2013)

_*روحى واخدانى  اصاله *_​


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 يناير 2013)

*تعبت منك .. اليسا *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 يناير 2013)

*يا واد يا تقيل .. سعاد حسنى *​


----------



## johna&jesus (25 يناير 2013)

انا اناء اسود كاسر عليل​


----------



## johna&jesus (25 يناير 2013)

_*ليه  سايبنى*_​


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 يناير 2013)

ترنيمة مشغولة الناس عنى ​


----------



## johna&jesus (25 يناير 2013)

_*يايسوع تعبان *_​


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 يناير 2013)

*ترنيمة احبك معنى كل وجود *​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (25 يناير 2013)

*البوم ترانيم عندى كلام *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 يناير 2013)

ساعات .. اليسااااااااا​


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 يناير 2013)

*عايدة الايوبى .. صدفة *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 يناير 2013)

بسمع الاغنية الروعة دى 

[YOUTUBE]mNmGd4Mx6fE[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 يناير 2013)

كلمة حلوة وكلمتين حلوة يا بلدي داليدا​


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 يناير 2013)

انتى بلاد طيبه محمد منير وانوشكا​


----------



## إيمليــآ (26 يناير 2013)

*..*

*مدينة آلحب ..~ كآظم*



*..*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 يناير 2013)

*اليسا تعبت منك *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 يناير 2013)

*مين فينا المصدوم في مشاعره ..وائل جسار   *
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 يناير 2013)

*ساعات ساعات .. الصبوحة *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 يناير 2013)

*صوتك .. منير *​


----------



## چاكس (27 يناير 2013)

تشكرات افندم


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 يناير 2013)

*صدفة عايدة الايوبى *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 يناير 2013)

كل ما نقرب لبعض .. انغام​


----------



## +febronia+ (27 يناير 2013)

اليساا - اسعد واحده ..


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 يناير 2013)

+febronia+ قال:


> اليساا - اسعد واحده ..


*يا جامد انت بعشق الاغنية دى *​


----------



## Maran+atha (27 يناير 2013)

قناة ctv
برنامج فى النور


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 يناير 2013)

*بسمع اسامة منير بصوته الرقيق ده *​


----------



## چاكس (27 يناير 2013)

حماقى - مقدرش انساك


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 يناير 2013)

*انا يامــــــــا شـــــربت مـــــــرار الصـــــبر 
انا يامــــــــا كتيـــــر بتــــــــاخد غــــدر 
اوهاب توفيق .
*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 يناير 2013)

*انا موصلتش لحاجه من اللي حلمت بيه 
سوء اختيار ده ولا سذاجه ولا ايه ؟!!☻☻

♠محمد محي♠
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 يناير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *انا موصلتش لحاجه من اللي حلمت بيه
> سوء اختيار ده ولا سذاجه ولا ايه ؟!!☻☻
> 
> ♠محمد محي♠
> *


*هههههههههه بصرة *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههههه بصرة *​


*هههههههههههههه
بسمع محمد فؤاد

مش اي في االامتحان عدي وفلت
قليلين اللي موقعوش في الغلط
في ناس معاها وبرضو تنام جعانه
وناس تنام شبعانه لو واكله الظلط 
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 يناير 2013)

*انتى بلاد طيبة 
منير و انوشكا *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 يناير 2013)

تصدقي بسمع نفس ذات الغنيوة )


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 يناير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> تصدقي بسمع نفس ذات الغنيوة )


*اعترفى انك بتسمعى نجوم اف ام ههههههههههه*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 يناير 2013)

*هتعمل ايه لو نممت يوم وصحيت بصيت .......
وشوفت نفسك في المرايا بكيت ؟!!
جواك سؤال يصرخ تقول انا مين ؟... انا مين ؟!!
انا زي مانا ولا انقسمت اتنين ؟!!

شـــــــيرين♥
*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *اعترفى انك بتسمعى نجوم اف ام ههههههههههه*​


والله بعترف اهووو:yahoo:


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (28 يناير 2013)

[YOUTUBE]kYw_K3eSIHM[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 يناير 2013)

*ترنيمة يا يسوع تعبان*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 يناير 2013)

[YOUTUBE]irDr6TZ-VlM&NR=1[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 يناير 2013)

بسمع تواشيح )


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 يناير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> بسمع تواشيح )


*ايه تواشيح دى *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ايه تواشيح دى *​


دي كانت كام اغنيه دينيه كده في الاف ام بمناسبه الادان يعني )


بسمع اغنيه البلياتشووو♣


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 يناير 2013)

*لو حزننا لوهمنا .. ساتر ميخائيل *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 يناير 2013)

*اه منها الايام دايرة مفيش حسابات 
اسئلة بلا اجابات ؟!!


*


----------



## +Sameh+ (28 يناير 2013)

لم ترى عينٌ إلهاً غيرك​


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 يناير 2013)

*ترنيمة احبك معنى كل وجود*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 يناير 2013)

*راجعلك اصل انا منك *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 يناير 2013)

*ترنيمة بارك بلادى*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (28 يناير 2013)

*right now 

akon *


----------



## +Sameh+ (28 يناير 2013)

ترنيمة هل أطرق بابك بعد ضياع الكلِ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 يناير 2013)

*نسيانك صعب اكيد 
مالوش غير حل وحيد
ابدأ من تاني حياتي 
واقابل حب جديد .•
♥هاني شاكر♥
*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 يناير 2013)

*القالك حد لو ضاقت بيك يفتحلك قلب .

♣اونغام♣
*


----------



## چاكس (28 يناير 2013)

madonna


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (28 يناير 2013)

*مبقاش انا 

اصالة *


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (29 يناير 2013)

*طبيب جـــــــراح

قلوب الناس ادويها ...
وياما جراح سهرت الليل اداريها ..

شافوني قالوا متهني .. من كتر الفرح بيغني !!
تعالوا واسألوا عني .. انا اللي بيا جــــــــراح
اطبا الكون ماتشفيها ☻

♥جـــــــورجي وســـــــــــوف♥
*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (29 يناير 2013)

*ياعمـــــري اةةةةةةةة
ياقلبي انســــــــي
دول مش حبايـــــــب
دول ياما لــــــــسه •••

☺♠ابو وديع ♠☺
*


----------



## + ميلاد العجايبى + (29 يناير 2013)

عائلة جيجى 
على قناة مارمرقس


----------



## R.O.R.O (29 يناير 2013)

*انا دنيته .. جنات *​


----------



## + ميلاد العجايبى + (29 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *انا دنيته .. جنات *​



يعنى ايه مش فاهم 
يعنى دى ترنيمة ولا اغنية ولا فيلم هندى


----------



## R.O.R.O (29 يناير 2013)

ميلاد صموئيل قال:


> يعنى ايه مش فاهم
> يعنى دى ترنيمة ولا اغنية ولا فيلم هندى


*دى اغنية *​


----------



## چاكس (29 يناير 2013)

عمرو دياب - كان عندك حق


----------



## المزاحم (29 يناير 2013)

اغنية بورسعيدية على السمسية
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=iM6yVLhphgQ


----------



## V mary (29 يناير 2013)

كوكي كيدز


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (29 يناير 2013)

*يابنات . يابنات . يابنات
اللي مخلفش بنات
مشبعش من الحنية
ولادقش الحلويات

حلوة الايام في عينيا علشان خلفت بنية
ولا شوفت الارض اتهدت ولا مالت الحيطة عليا ☺

♥نوسة عجرم ♥

*
[YOUTUBE]3-kxZaxgIXU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (29 يناير 2013)

*انا سبونج بوب
بوب ,, بوب

انا سبونج بوب
سفنجة وده لوني

انا سبونج بوب
بوب, بوب
انا سبونج بوب
اصفر كموني )

♣حوماده  هولال♥
*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (29 يناير 2013)

*المريلة الكحلى

منير *


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (29 يناير 2013)

*تأمل ••• الي متي يارب تنساني ؟..
♥البابا شنودة♥
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (29 يناير 2013)

*ترنيمة يا يسوع **تعبان *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (29 يناير 2013)

*تأمل ♣يجرح ويعصب♣
♥البابا شنودة♥
*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (29 يناير 2013)

رامي جمال   مفاضش بيا
مافاضش بيا بس انا قربت امل
غلطة واحدة وتقضى على اللى فى قلبى ليك
انا مش قليل الحيلة ولا طيب وسهل
ومستحيل تجرحنى واتفرج عليك 
حبى ليك مش حاجة بتقويك عليا
ولا فى حياتى اقبل انى اعيش ضحية 
مش بحاول اهددك
بس انت عارف
ياحبيبى اسهل حاجة فى الدنيا الاذية
بدل ماتاخد فرصة منى خدت الف 
وياريت بتفهم ان ده من حبى ليك 
بس انت فاكر ان طولة بالى ضعف
بكرة هاتعرف لما اضيع انا من ايديك​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (29 يناير 2013)

رامي جمال
جيتلك فاكر انك لسه زي زمان... اسف شكلي غلطت انا  في العنوان


----------



## lo siento_mucho (30 يناير 2013)

رامي جمال قولت هنسى
قولت هنسى بس هعمل ايه...ايوه لسه لسه باقي عليه...
ده اللي بينا ايوه صعب انساه..ده اللي بينا قلبي مستنيه
ده انا ولا نسيتك ولا فكرت حتى هنساك,,ده انا ولا لقيتك هنا وانا كنت بستناك
ليالي بعيد كده..وازاي تاعبتي معاك


----------



## lo siento_mucho (30 يناير 2013)

رامي جمال  مكنليش في الغرام قبلك
مكنليش في الغرام قبلك...نصيبي وقسمتي اقابلك..
نصيبي وقسمتي عرفتك...حاوالت كتير ولا نسيتك
يا رتني ماكنت حبيتك,,,ياريتني يوم ما كنت شوفتك
خدت ايه انا من هواك,,,دي السنين ضاعت معاك
بس هعمل ايه نصيبي.. كل يوم عايش في جرحك
روح يا شيخ الله يسامحك....
......


----------



## lo siento_mucho (30 يناير 2013)

رامي جمال سالت عليك

سالت عليك قالولي نسيك...قالولي خلاص كده
عشان بهواك ...تعبت معاك ومين يرضى بكده
......


----------



## lo siento_mucho (30 يناير 2013)

رامي جمال انت ليه مبتتنيسش
............................
ياللي غايب وسايب قلبي انا..امتى ترجع والاقيك هنا...
.....


----------



## lo siento_mucho (30 يناير 2013)

محمد رشيدي   هشيل قلبي

هبعد عنك خلاص هبعد ومتحاوليش...
انتي عايزاني اموت لكن انا عايز اعيش

ارجوكي خلاص سيبيني...امشي بقى ريحيني..
انتي بقى بتفكريني بحاجات متهمنسش
هشيل قليي ف مكان انا نفسي موصلوش...
هعيش ف بيت مقفول شمسك متدخلهوش,,,
وان يوم فكرت فيكياو غلطة حنيت ليكي
 هفكر قلبي بيكي وبعمر معشتهوش

هبعد عنك عشان قلبك مريحنيش 
بعد الوقت اللي ضاع والعمر ده مفهمتنيش
 بتقولي بتعشقيني مش عايزة تخسريني 
وكلام بينك وبيني ده كلام ميهمنيش


----------



## lo siento_mucho (30 يناير 2013)

سوره البقره  بقى 
عشان اكفر عن الذنوب اللي جات من ورا الاغاني دي


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 يناير 2013)

*مشغولة الناس عنى *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (30 يناير 2013)

*تأمل •• حوار مع الله*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (30 يناير 2013)

*ترنيمة دمعة عتاب *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 يناير 2013)

*ترنيمة قولوا للصديق خير *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 يناير 2013)

*ترنيمة ادنو اليك ارتاح*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 يناير 2013)

*يا واد يا تقيل  سعاد حسنى *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 يناير 2013)

*بسمع وعظة البابا تواضروس التانى على سى تى فى *​


----------



## kalimooo (30 يناير 2013)

على بابي واقف قمرين


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (30 يناير 2013)

*My baby you 

Marc Antony *


----------



## Strident (30 يناير 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *My baby you
> 
> Marc Antony *



^^^

Marc Antony  ؟

ده طلع من فيلم كليوباترا ولا ايه؟


----------



## Desert Rose (30 يناير 2013)

Libertus قال:


> ^^^
> 
> Marc Antony  ؟
> 
> ده طلع من فيلم كليوباترا ولا ايه؟



فيه حد ميعرفش مارك انتونى ؟ :mus13::mus13:


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (30 يناير 2013)

Libertus قال:


> ^^^
> 
> Marc Antony  ؟
> 
> ده طلع من فيلم كليوباترا ولا ايه؟



*لا اانا اللى دخلتله :smil15:

ابقى دور على الاغنية و اسمعها .. هتعجبك .. ولا اقولك بلاش وفرت :smil15:*


----------



## Strident (30 يناير 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> فيه حد ميعرفش مارك انتونى ؟ :mus13::mus13:




ماحصليش الشرف لسه للاسف 




sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *لا اانا اللى دخلتله :smil15:
> 
> ابقى دور على الاغنية و اسمعها .. هتعجبك .. ولا اقولك بلاش وفرت :smil15:*



ولو ما عجبتنيش؟


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (30 يناير 2013)

Libertus قال:


> ولو ما عجبتنيش؟



*تدور على اعرض حيطة فى الاوضة عندك و تخبط راسك فيها :t19:*


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 يناير 2013)

*  وقدرت خلاص تبعد عنى*
*انغاااااااااام*​


----------



## Strident (30 يناير 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *تدور على اعرض حيطة فى الاوضة عندك و تخبط راسك فيها :t19:*



خسارة طلعت حلوة...مش هاخبط راسي 

شبه Could I have this kiss forever بتاعت Enrique Iglesias بس بتاعت انريكي احلى 


طب خدوا دي برضو باحب اسمعها...

Iron - Woodkid


----------



## tasoni queena (30 يناير 2013)

[YOUTUBE]GjstVaXxLWY[/YOUTUBE]

​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (30 يناير 2013)

[YOUTUBE]L0dqW5gM1Ss[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Desert Rose (30 يناير 2013)

كل ما تكبر تحلى وتصير احلى واحلى 
بين الخد والحاجب سحر العالم كله


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 يناير 2013)

*فى حاجات تتحس نانسى *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 يناير 2013)

ساعات بشتاق ليوم عشته وانا صغير لشكلي قبل ما اتغير
لايام فيها راحة البال عشان كنا ساعتها عيال
ساعات بشتاق للحب القديم  ولصوت عبد الحليم
لنومي ف حضن لبس العيد واحساسي ان بكرا بعيد
لفنجان قهوه من امي وانا بذاكر لفرحة ابويا لما انجح واكون شاطر
للمة عيله ف الصيف لما بنسافر على مطروح
لاول لمسه من ايد اللي حبيتها لضحكتها ورقتها وبرأتها
لدمعه ف عيني يوم البعد خبيتها وانا مجروح
محمد فؤاد ساعات بشتاق ​


----------



## kalimooo (30 يناير 2013)

يا دي النعيم


----------



## R.O.R.O (31 يناير 2013)

*قال صعبان عليه 
شيرين *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (31 يناير 2013)

*اكتر حاجة توجع .. حسين الجسمى *​


----------



## إيمليــآ (31 يناير 2013)

*..*

*سلملى عليه ..~ فيــروز 
*


*..*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (31 يناير 2013)

*ترنيمة : يايسوع تعبااااااااااااااااان ☻*


----------



## إيمليــآ (31 يناير 2013)

*..*

*بلآش تفآرق ..~ وردهـ*



*..*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (31 يناير 2013)

*ترنيمة ,,
مين يحلي الغربه غيرك 
ويخليها جنه ؟!!
ياللي معاك النفس بتفرح
والقلب بيتهني ...
*


----------



## Maran+atha (31 يناير 2013)

قناة ctv
برنامج صباح النور


----------



## ABOTARBO (31 يناير 2013)

يا بطة يا سمينة هههههههههه


----------



## چاكس (31 يناير 2013)

الرائعة فيروز .. نسم علينا الهوا


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (31 يناير 2013)

*دلع النساء

كاظم *


----------



## marcelino (31 يناير 2013)

خلينى ذكرى .. وائل جسار​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (31 يناير 2013)

تامر حسني  بتصعب عليا نفسي


----------



## MIKEL MIK (1 فبراير 2013)

*قولي شيئا --- وائل جسار​*


----------



## +Sameh+ (1 فبراير 2013)

أرجوك يابنى تعال​


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 فبراير 2013)

*جنبك ع طول
عبد الفتاح الجرينى *​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (2 فبراير 2013)

رامي صبري  مهما ببعد


----------



## lo siento_mucho (2 فبراير 2013)

محمد حماقي  وادي حالي معاك


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 فبراير 2013)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> محمد حماقي  وادي حالي معاك


*يا رايق انت *​


----------



## Strident (2 فبراير 2013)

Only Hope" - Mandy Moore"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=He3qmXo0oww


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (2 فبراير 2013)

*انت عمرى

ام كلثوم *


----------



## white.angel (2 فبراير 2013)

*هل عندكِ شك ِ 
كاظم الساهر 
*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (2 فبراير 2013)

أرجوكـ يا ابنى تعال​


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 فبراير 2013)

*مقدرش اقول .. سوما *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (3 فبراير 2013)

*بين ايديك .. اصالة *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (3 فبراير 2013)

*ع بالى .. شيرين *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (3 فبراير 2013)

*فاكر .. اليسا *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (3 فبراير 2013)

*يا خلى القلب .. حليم *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (3 فبراير 2013)

*ترنيمة , انت ابويا*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (3 فبراير 2013)

*ساعات بضحك 

فريق المس ايدينا *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (3 فبراير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *فاكر .. اليسا *​


*وهى اليسا تتنسى برضه ؟*
:new6::new6::new6:​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (4 فبراير 2013)

*6 الصبح :smile01

الجسمى:smile01 *


----------



## mera22 (4 فبراير 2013)

*​*ترنيمه عايش لمين


----------



## raffy (5 فبراير 2013)

ترنيمة واحبيبى


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (5 فبراير 2013)

*ياحياتي انا كلي حيرة .. وناااار وغيره .. وشوق اليك ♠♠
نفسي اهرب من عذابي .. نفسي ارتااااااااح بين ايديك ♠♠

والخصام والهجر .. وليالي الاسية 
كل دول ,, دووووول .. ميهونوش حبك عليا ♥
واللي جوه القلب كان في القلب جوه ♦♦
روحنا واتغيرنا احنا الا هـــــو ◘◘
هو نفس الحــــب واكتر ,,
هو نفس الـــــــشوق واكتر
هو , هو , هو . هووو وووو☺

عظمة علي عظمة ياســــــــــــــت ☺





*


----------



## إيمليــآ (6 فبراير 2013)

*..*

*خدنى آلحنين ..~ فؤآد*
 
 

*..*​ ​


----------



## Desert Rose (6 فبراير 2013)

اعز الناس , عبد الحليم حافظ


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (6 فبراير 2013)

*موجوع ,, وائل جسار*


----------



## إيمليــآ (6 فبراير 2013)

*..*

*أغمرنى ..~ أليسـآ*

  

*..*​ ​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (6 فبراير 2013)

*تبدأ حكاية 
يارا*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (6 فبراير 2013)

[YOUTUBE]K8dMVvBijVs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (7 فبراير 2013)

*امسك يارب ايدي زي بطرس زمااااااان

*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (8 فبراير 2013)

*جربت الحب مره​*


----------



## روزي86 (8 فبراير 2013)

MIKEL MIK قال:


> *جربت الحب مره​*




يسهلو يا سيدي ههههههههه:gy0000:


----------



## MIKEL MIK (8 فبراير 2013)

روزي86 قال:


> يسهلو يا سيدي ههههههههه:gy0000:




*يخرب بيت النق بتاعك
ماهو مسهلك انتي كمان يابنتي​*


----------



## روزي86 (8 فبراير 2013)

MIKEL MIK قال:


> *يخرب بيت النق بتاعك
> ماهو مسهلك انتي كمان يابنتي​*




هههههههههههه وانت مالك انت

ايه النق ده يعني ايه الله يسهلك دي اوف انا عمري ما اقول كده خالص لحد:gy0000::gun:


----------



## MIKEL MIK (8 فبراير 2013)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههه وانت مالك انت
> 
> ايه النق ده يعني ايه الله يسهلك دي اوف انا عمري ما اقول كده خالص لحد:gy0000::gun:




:act31::act31:​


----------



## treaz (8 فبراير 2013)

ايامى معاك


----------



## MIKEL MIK (8 فبراير 2013)

*أكدب عليك -- ورده

طلبه معايا اغاني قديمه 
مش عارف ليه​*


----------



## Strident (8 فبراير 2013)

A cause de l'automne

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XPDEqUnNulg


----------



## Strident (8 فبراير 2013)

We no speak americano

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PcjaLW91sCQ


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 فبراير 2013)

*ترنيمة يا يسوع تعبان *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (9 فبراير 2013)

*ترنيمة 
◘ انا بنتهي من قبل حتي مابتدي◘
*


----------



## إيمليــآ (9 فبراير 2013)

*..*

*هل عندكـِ شكـ ..~ كآظم**
*


*..*​


----------



## memomzs (9 فبراير 2013)

بسمع نفسي


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (9 فبراير 2013)

*عيون القلب 

نجاة *


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (10 فبراير 2013)

*تأمل ••♦ ربنا موجود◘◘
♥♥البابا شنودة حبيبي♥♥
*


----------



## +febronia+ (10 فبراير 2013)

جنات - حبيبي علي نياتو ..


----------



## إيمليــآ (10 فبراير 2013)

*..*

*أمر آلهوى قلبى ..~ منيــر*



*..*​ ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (10 فبراير 2013)

*نجاه *
*اه لو تعرف *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (10 فبراير 2013)

*•• طعم الايام ,, طعم الايام يازماان ....
طعم الايام بقي مـــــــــر
•• اعمل معروف ,, اعمل معروف يازمان
خلي الايام دي تـــــــــــــمر ☻
♠وكفاية اسوة علينا ...
كفايه وحس بينا
♣ده الحـــــــزن علم فينا !!
☻والحال مابقاش بيســـــــــر •,•
 
◘حسن الاسمــر◘
*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (10 فبراير 2013)

*♣ مبحبش حد يشوف اي دموع في عينيا
علشان لا اصعب عليه ولا يزعل عليا ^,•
*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (10 فبراير 2013)

*معرفش الدنيا مالها بيا بتيجي عليا ليه مش ليا ؟!!

صبرت كتيررر عليها ,, وعيشت فيها
شوفت واللي بيعيش يشوف ,
معرفش الغلطه فيها ياحبيبي ولا في الناس والظروف ؟!!

♥جورج وسوف♥
*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (11 فبراير 2013)

*ياللي ناويين عالجراح صعب جداا تجرحوني
بكرا تتمنوا السماح تحلموا بنظرة عيوني ♫♫♫

*
*♥جورج وسوف♥◘,◘*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (11 فبراير 2013)

*♫♫ بنفكر في الناس ولا حد فكر فينا .....
وبنبكي علي الناس ومين هيبكي علينا ؟!

ولحد امتي هنعيش ياقلبي نداوي جرح المجروحين
وانت اللي شايلو جواك ياقلبي امر من طعم السنين !! ♫♫

↓↓↓↓↓↓
ابو وديع 
*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (12 فبراير 2013)

*قلبى ميشبهنيش

منير *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (15 فبراير 2013)

*مليون احبك 

وائل جسار 

*​


----------



## چاكس (15 فبراير 2013)

مفيهوش غلطة - محمد كيلانى


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 فبراير 2013)

*♫♫ ساعات بضحك بقصد عشان
احسس نفسي ان انا فرحان
وعشااااااان منساش شكل الفرحه
ومخدش علي وجود الاحزاان ....

وساعات من خنقة الاحساس انا ببعد عن عيون الناس
وابكي ودمعه تجيب دمعه علشان محتاج ابكي وخللللاص ....

انا كل حياتي متلخبطة متخبطة كل المشاعر محبطة
مخنوقه الاحلام جوايا وعمالة تمــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــوت ...
خطوات رجليا متنطورة متأخرة انا ماشي بس ماشي لورا
نفسي اصرخ من يأسي لكن مش طالع صـــــــوت ♫♫



ترنيمة ..♣ساعات بضحك♣ ☺☺

*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 فبراير 2013)

*يا طيور 
بصوت نسمه محجوب 

*​


----------



## Alexander.t (18 فبراير 2013)

لا تشعرى بالذنب يا حبيبتى لا تشعرى بالذنب
فأن كل أمرأة احببتها قد اورثتنى ذبحة فى القلب !
لا تشعرى بالذنب يا صغيرتى لا تشعرى بالذنب
فأن كل أمرأة احببتها قد اورثتنى ذبحة فى القلب !


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (18 فبراير 2013)

█ *ياريت قلبي يكون قاسي عشان يقدر يفوت حبك
وعيش زيك سعيد ناسي ولا اسألش علي قلبك █

§ كاظم الساهر§
╚╚اشكيك لمين ╚╚
*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (18 فبراير 2013)

*███ بيني وبينك حب كبيــــــــــر .. اكبر مايفكروا بكتيـــــــــر
ده اللي مابيني وبينك كان في السما متقدر لازم كنت هحبك مهما لقانا اتأخر
حتي في اخر يوم من عمري .. كنت هجيلك برضو ياقدري ███

♫♫ ميادة الحناوي ♫♫

 
*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (18 فبراير 2013)

█♫♫█ *ياللي فارقت الدنيا كان بدري الوداع .. وطلعت فوق بعيد عن الزيف والخدااع ....

وحشـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــني ياطيب ياارق من الملاك
فاكرك وفاكر اد ايه اتهنيت معاااك ..
وكنت اتمني يكون عمري فــــــــــداك .. دلوقتي بحلم اعيش بس لحظة معاك ..
ياللي مشيت من غير ماحتي نقول سلام 
هفضل علي عهـــــــــــــدك كأني معاك تمااام
مين اللي قال البعد بينسي الحبايب ؟؟
تعالي شوف حـــــــــــــــــبي وشـــــــوف قلبي اللي دايــــــــــــــــــــب . █♫♫█

$خالد سليــــم$


*


----------



## روزي86 (20 فبراير 2013)

ولا حاجه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 فبراير 2013)

*"بعيد عنك حياتي عذاب"*

*
*

*يسرى محنوش 
*
​


----------



## Desert Rose (22 فبراير 2013)

بسمع التلفزيون بيزن قدامى ومش مركزة بيقولو ايه :spor2::spor2:


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 فبراير 2013)

*نجاة ◄ اغنيه فاكرة ◙*


----------



## V mary (22 فبراير 2013)

*كوكي كيدز 
تؤم وجيري​*


----------



## +Sameh+ (23 فبراير 2013)

ليه سايبنى للخطية - سلامة وديع -​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 فبراير 2013)

*♪ ياصياد الطيــــــور ♪
♫  جـــــورج وســــــوف ♫
*


----------



## +Sameh+ (23 فبراير 2013)

ليه سايبنى للخطية - سلامة وديع -​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 فبراير 2013)

*♪♪ تأمل الرجــــاء ♪♪
♫ للبابا شنوده ♫

*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 فبراير 2013)

*  ◙ تأمل عايز يارب ارجع اليك ◙
لقداسة البابا شنودة ♪
*


----------



## إيمليــآ (27 فبراير 2013)

*..*

*لمآ دعآنى ربى ..~ بولس ملآكـ*



*..*



​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 فبراير 2013)

*♫♫ ترنيمة ... دايما بتخبيني لما تهب الريح ♪♪*


----------



## Strident (27 فبراير 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3XIsNBrK99o


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 فبراير 2013)

*في عيونك ♪♪ اليسا *


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 فبراير 2013)

[YOUTUBE]B3EnQHx-sxU[/YOUTUBE]
جميله جداا بجد:smil13:


----------



## چاكس (27 فبراير 2013)

*حماقى = ذكرياتك ميح*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 فبراير 2013)

*لولا الملامه 
 ورده
*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (27 فبراير 2013)

*قرآن *:a82:


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 فبراير 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *قرآن *:a82:



* ايوه كده ربنا تاب عليكي اخيراً :smil12:
*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (27 فبراير 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> * ايوه كده ربنا تاب عليكي اخيراً :smil12:
> *​



*ادعى عليك بايه و انت فيك كل العِبر :ranting: 

خليك انت فى وردة و فلة و الحب الحب الشوق الشوق :beee: و سيبنى فى الصداع اللى انا فيه :smil13:*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 فبراير 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *ادعى عليك بايه و انت فيك كل العِبر :ranting:
> 
> خليك انت فى وردة و فلة و الحب الحب الشوق الشوق :beee: و سيبنى فى الصداع اللى انا فيه :smil13:*



*اللي متغاظ مننا يعمل زينا 
:beee::beee::beee:
*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (27 فبراير 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *اللي متغاظ مننا يعمل زينا
> :beee::beee::beee:
> *​



*خلاص هات ايميل حبيبتك او رقمها احب فيها شوية :smil12::smil12::smil12:*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 فبراير 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *خلاص هات ايميل حبيبتك او رقمها احب فيها شوية :smil12::smil12::smil12:*



* هش يا بت من هنا
*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (27 فبراير 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> * هش يا بت من هنا
> *​



*بت فى عينك:spor22:

مش أد الكلام متبقاش تتلامض بعد كدة .. قال اعملى زينا قال :smil12:*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 فبراير 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *بت فى عينك:spor22:
> 
> مش أد الكلام متبقاش تتلامض بعد كدة .. قال اعملى زينا قال :smil12:*



* اعمل زينا مش احتل محلنا 
ال رقمها ال :ranting:
*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (27 فبراير 2013)

*سيرة الحب

ام كلثوم *


----------



## +Sameh+ (28 فبراير 2013)

ترنيمة: مش بالكلام ​


----------



## چاكس (28 فبراير 2013)

*يتربى فى عزو حماده عزو .. نونا على الحجر ماما تهزو *


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 فبراير 2013)

*كان اخرك في المزيكا ,, تسمعي اوكا واورتيجا
خليتك ماشية في ايديك اي باد 16 جيجا

فرجتك باسم يوسف .. سمعتك عمرو دياب
كنتي تقولي تحجيبه وانا اقولك اسمه حجاب
فكراني همسك فيكي واقولك لاء بلاااش
علي جنب شويه يازوزو .. انا ولا اي اندهاااش

◙مصطفي محفوظ ◙ ولا اي اندهااش 
*


----------



## marmora jesus (28 فبراير 2013)

خطوة ليه .... سامو زين


----------



## چاكس (3 مارس 2013)

*اليسا - سعات*


----------



## johna&jesus (3 مارس 2013)

_*اللى  منى  احمد شيبه*_​


----------



## إيمليــآ (3 مارس 2013)

*..*

*نجآهـ ..~ آلطير آلمسآفر*



*..*​


----------



## إيمليــآ (4 مارس 2013)

*..*

*أليسـآ ..~ جربت فى مرهـ*



*.**.*​


----------



## johna&jesus (5 مارس 2013)

*انا مستهلش يارب طيبتك*​


----------



## Michael. (5 مارس 2013)

صابر الرباعى - اتحدى العالم


----------



## johna&jesus (5 مارس 2013)

*صرخة عاطفتى بشرى عجبانى *​


----------



## ABOTARBO (5 مارس 2013)

بسمع تايب انا وندمان _ للمرنم ايمن كفرونى


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 مارس 2013)

*ترنيمة غير ربنا متروحش لحد *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 مارس 2013)

*اليسا اسعد واحدة *​


----------



## johna&jesus (5 مارس 2013)

*معقووووووووووووول 
*​


----------



## چاكس (6 مارس 2013)

*هانى شاكر - الا دموعك انت*


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 مارس 2013)

*قصاد عينى عمرو دياب*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 مارس 2013)

*الدنيا وما فيها سوما *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 مارس 2013)

وياك الوقت عدى بهاء سلطان​


----------



## Michael. (7 مارس 2013)

صابر الرباعى - شارع الغرام


----------



## Michael. (7 مارس 2013)

عمرو دياب - تملى معاك


----------



## +Sameh+ (7 مارس 2013)

ها صلاتي - فاديا -​


----------



## إيمليــآ (7 مارس 2013)

*.**.*

*منير .**.~ بتبعدينى *



*..*​


----------



## Desert Rose (8 مارس 2013)

Hello , Lionel Richie 
من اجمل الاغانى على مر السنين 
love you Lionel :flowers:


----------



## إيمليــآ (8 مارس 2013)

*.**.*

*كآظم ..~ أنآ وليلـى*



*..*​ ​


----------



## چاكس (8 مارس 2013)

*ياسمين - شكلك هتوحشنى*


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 مارس 2013)

*متفائلة اليسا *​


----------



## إيمليــآ (9 مارس 2013)

*.**.*

*رآجعين يآ هوآ ..~ فيــروز  

*:16_4_9:



*..*
 ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 مارس 2013)

هانى شاكر الا دموعك انت ​


----------



## johna&jesus (9 مارس 2013)

هسمع ترنيمة انا اناء اسود كاسر عليل


----------



## johna&jesus (10 مارس 2013)

_*غالى علينا *_
_*ديانا ماهر*_


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 مارس 2013)

بسهولة كدا محمد فؤاد ​


----------



## Michael. (10 مارس 2013)

وماله  عمرو دياب


----------



## johna&jesus (10 مارس 2013)

_*اجمل خدااااااااااام*_​


----------



## Michael. (10 مارس 2013)

ريحه الحبايب  عمرو دياب​


----------



## johna&jesus (10 مارس 2013)

*انتى اللى قلبى حبهااااااا*​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (10 مارس 2013)

[YOUTUBE]JgQmbtSDC5c[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## چاكس (10 مارس 2013)

[YOUTUBE]gs8dzlbKYOM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 مارس 2013)

انا والنجوم وهواك  اسامة منير ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 مارس 2013)

ترنيمة اشتقنا ليك هايدى منتصر ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 مارس 2013)

لوحدك حبيبى سوما​


----------



## +Sameh+ (12 مارس 2013)

تنده عليا واسكتك - نيفين شكرالله -​


----------



## johna&jesus (13 مارس 2013)

_*هدووووووووء*_​


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 مارس 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> _*هدووووووووء*_​


*بتسمع هدووووووووووووء وتيجى ازاى دى :gy0000:*​


----------



## The Dragon Christian (13 مارس 2013)

محاسبه النفس - قداسه البابا شنوده الثالث


----------



## johna&jesus (13 مارس 2013)

*اجمل خدام*​


----------



## johna&jesus (13 مارس 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *بتسمع هدووووووووووووء وتيجى ازاى دى :gy0000:*​


_* دا التمييز يا ميس :yahoo::yahoo:*_​


----------



## +Sameh+ (13 مارس 2013)

بين يديكـ راحتي - ساتر ميخائيل -​


----------



## V mary (13 مارس 2013)

*TOY STORY 1​*


----------



## +Sameh+ (13 مارس 2013)

ها صلاتي -فاديا بزي-​


----------



## Desert Rose (14 مارس 2013)

زيد ديرانى , مقطوعة زينة .


----------



## چاكس (14 مارس 2013)

*الواد قلبه بيوجعه*


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 مارس 2013)

اليسا متفائلة ​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (14 مارس 2013)

*الف ليلة و ليلة 

الست ام كلثوم *


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 مارس 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *الف ليلة و ليلة
> 
> الست ام كلثوم *


*يا جامد انت *​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (14 مارس 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *يا جامد انت *​



*يخليكى ليا يا قمر يارب :smil12:*


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 مارس 2013)

ترنيمة كبير العيلة ​


----------



## +Sameh+ (15 مارس 2013)

ها صلاتي - فاديا بزي -​


----------



## +Sameh+ (15 مارس 2013)

ترنيمة ليه سايبني للخطية ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 مارس 2013)

ترنيمة اشتقنا ليك يا راعينا ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 مارس 2013)

*علمني حبك ..أن أحزن
 و أنا محتاج منذ عصور
 لامرأة تجعلني أحزن
 لامرأة أبكي فوق ذراعيها
 مثل العصفور
 لامرأة.. تجمع أجزائي
 كشظايا البللور المكسور*
​


----------



## tamav maria (17 مارس 2013)

اجمل لحن في الدنيا
آبنشويس​


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 مارس 2013)

*لن انحنى
ماهر فايز​*


----------



## چاكس (17 مارس 2013)

*بوس الواوا *


----------



## REDEMPTION (17 مارس 2013)

هذه الأغنية تبحر بي في عالم آخر .. كنت أعيش دقائقه .. بلغته!

[YOUTUBE]rMHRq7yGdkA[/YOUTUBE]

This used to be my playground [used to be]
This used to be my childhood dream
This used to be the place I ran to
Whenever I was in need
Of a friend
Why did it have to end
And why do they always say

Don't look back
Keep your head held high
Don't ask them why
Because life is short
And before you know
You're feeling old
And your heart is breaking
Don't hold on to the past
Well that's too much to ask

[Chorus:]

Live and learn
Well the years they flew
And we never knew
We were foolish then
We would never tire
And that little fire
Is still alive in me
It will never go away
Can't say goodbye to yesterday [can't say goodbye]

[Chorus:]

No regrets
But I wish that you
Were here with me
Well then there's hope yet
I can see your face
In our secret place
You're not just a memory
Say goodbye to yesterday [the dream]
Those are words I'll never say [I'll never say]

This used to be my playground [used to be]
This used to be our pride and joy
This used to be the place we ran to
That no one in the world could dare destroy


----------



## ABOTARBO (17 مارس 2013)

بسمع كوكتيل لترانيم فاديا بزى


----------



## +Sameh+ (17 مارس 2013)

مين خلق السما - أبونا يوسف أسعد -​


----------



## Desert Rose (18 مارس 2013)

بسمع موسيقى فيلم الوتر للمرة المليون , بجد الموسيقى ديه محصلتش 
من اول مرة سمعتها حبتها 
ومناسبة للمود بتاعى دلوقتى 


[YOUTUBE]s3AA66PeBak[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## bb_5 (18 مارس 2013)

عظة للبابا شنودة .. عن الاهتمام بالنفس


----------



## Desert Rose (18 مارس 2013)

موسيقى فيلم الوتر تانى


----------



## چاكس (18 مارس 2013)

*محمد فؤاد - طيب طيب*


----------



## إيمليــآ (18 مارس 2013)

*..*

كآن فآضل بس يدوب , إن ألبس توب , آلدنيآ وأتوهـ عنكـ
لكن قلبى آلمغلوب , بيخآف لآ يدوب , فى ليآلى آلشوق بعدكـ

ومآ بين كدآ أو كدآ , مش مرتآح أنآ 
خلينى بقى كدآ , يمكن آلهنآ
متدآرى فى صبرى عليكـ

*منيــر .. *



*.**.*​


----------



## tamav maria (18 مارس 2013)

ولا حاجه ماليش نفس اسمع اي حاجه


----------



## REDEMPTION (18 مارس 2013)

بسمع دي تاني ..



REDEMPTION قال:


> هذه الأغنية تبحر بي في عالم آخر .. كنت أعيش دقائقه .. بلغته!
> 
> [YOUTUBE]rMHRq7yGdkA[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...


----------



## چاكس (18 مارس 2013)

*روح يا زمان و تعالا يا زمان .. سميرة سعيد*


----------



## +Sameh+ (18 مارس 2013)

إنت رب النجـدة -فيفيان السودانية-​


----------



## +Sameh+ (18 مارس 2013)

ترنيمة محتاج لقلب حنون​


----------



## REDEMPTION (19 مارس 2013)

بحب الشقاوة اللي في الأغنية دي 
[YOUTUBE]WWOIkt4l8NU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## روزي86 (19 مارس 2013)

ولا حاجه


----------



## +Sameh+ (20 مارس 2013)

تنده عليا واسكتكـ - نيفين شكرالله -​


----------



## إيمليــآ (20 مارس 2013)

*,.*

وانآ ويآيآ بعيش زى آلمليونيرآت
وأحلم وأنآ مآعييش مآلعنش آلأزمآت

وجنآنى دآ عين آلعقل 
آلعقل دآ دآء بيعيى
وجنآنى دآ شئ مش سهل
تقدر تتجنن زيى  :fun_lol:




*.،*​


----------



## چاكس (20 مارس 2013)

الجيران مشغلين جورج وسوف .. بسمعه غصب عنى ..


----------



## oesi no (21 مارس 2013)

*ازعل على ايه 
سمسم شهاب 
*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (22 مارس 2013)

أنت لم تنصت -بولس ملاك-​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 مارس 2013)

*عايشه بتاعه الشاب خالد 
بس بصوت فريد غنام 
*​


----------



## +febronia+ (22 مارس 2013)

*      روحي وخداني - أصالة .. :) *


----------



## إيمليــآ (23 مارس 2013)

*,.*

*فآيق يآ هوآ ... فيــروز
* *
*



*.،*​


----------



## إيمليــآ (23 مارس 2013)

*,.
*
*معلقة على فيروز  ... آديش كآن فى نآس * 






*.،*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (23 مارس 2013)

* When i need you*

*Celine Dion*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 مارس 2013)

بسمع الجاهل ابن الجاهل 
اللي اسمه ابو  اسلام 
مستفذ اوي


----------



## يوسف 2012 (23 مارس 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> بسمع الجاهل ابن الجاهل
> اللي اسمه ابو  اسلام
> مستفذ اوي



ليش تسب ابوه 
ابوه ما له ذنب


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 مارس 2013)

يوسف 2012 قال:


> ليش تسب ابوه
> ابوه ما له ذنب



فعلا
انا اسف بس استفذني
لكن ميمنعش انه هو حيوان 
واسف للغلط في والده


----------



## انت شبعي (23 مارس 2013)

بسمع الزن بتاع اللمبة


----------



## WooDyy (23 مارس 2013)

بناديك تعالى


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (25 مارس 2013)

*تأمل "كيف ترضي الله"
♦لقداسة البابا شنودة ♦
*


----------



## +Sameh+ (26 مارس 2013)

ترنيمة خطاياي و شروري يا ربي​


----------



## بايبل333 (26 مارس 2013)

حاليا بسمع مصارعة غصب عنى 
بس قبلها كنت بسمع 
أن شاء الله ما اعدمك محمد قنديل


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (26 مارس 2013)

*ترنيمة •شجره تين •*


----------



## إيمليــآ (30 مارس 2013)

*,.*

*نجـآهـ ... عيــون آلقلب *




*.،*​


----------



## REDEMPTION (30 مارس 2013)

إيمليــآ قال:


> *,.*
> 
> *نجـآهـ ... عيــون آلقلب *
> 
> ...



نجاة دي مطربتي المفضلة


----------



## إيمليــآ (30 مارس 2013)

REDEMPTION قال:


> نجاة دي مطربتي المفضلة


مآهو دى آلملآكـ بتآع آلزمن آلجميل 






*.،*​


----------



## Desert Rose (30 مارس 2013)

موسيقى شهرزاد لريمسكى كوراسكوف 
بتاعت الف ليلة وليلة :new4:


----------



## إيمليــآ (31 مارس 2013)

*,.*

موسيقى أغنية " *فآت آلمعآد *" ... بليغ حمدى دآ عبقرى 





*.،*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (31 مارس 2013)

*اسئلة الشعب لقداسة البابا شنودة الثالث 22-6- 2011   *


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (31 مارس 2013)

إيمليــآ قال:


> *,.*
> 
> *نجـآهـ ... عيــون آلقلب *
> 
> ...





REDEMPTION قال:


> نجاة دي مطربتي المفضلة


اسمحولي اهنيكم علي ذوئكم الرائع :t16:


----------



## إيمليــآ (31 مارس 2013)

*,.*
*
**صبآحكـ سكــر >> رنة آلمنبة .. مفروض أصحى دلوقتى وأنآ بدأت أنآم *:smil13:




 
*.،*​


----------



## Desert Rose (31 مارس 2013)

بسمع اغنية Desert Rose ل Sting :new6: 

 This desert rose
 Each of her veils, a secret promise
 This desert flower
 No sweet perfume ever tortured me more than this​


----------



## چاكس (31 مارس 2013)

*روميو - كاريكا
*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (31 مارس 2013)

[YOUTUBE]D3YFe1OdfnE[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## إيمليــآ (2 أبريل 2013)

*,.*

بدى أعرف شو مبكيكـِ .. منى زعلآنة برآضيكـِ 

تزعل هآلدنيآ ومآ تزعل حيآتى أنـآ 





*.،*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (2 أبريل 2013)

إرفع عيونكـ للسمـا -أسامة سبيع-​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (3 أبريل 2013)

*انتظر الرب .. تقوي وليتشدد قلبك وانتظر الرب
لابد ان تعلم يااخي انك في يد الله
وانك في يد الله وحده
لست في ايد الناس
ولست في ايد التجارب
ولا في ايد الاحداث
ولست في يد الشيطان
انما انت في ايد الله وحده
والله قد نقشك علي كفه
ويضلل عليك بجناحه
ويحرسك الليل والنهار
وقد دعاك الله ابنا له وصار ابا سماويا لك
لذلك كلما تعبت في حياتك تذكر عباره الله التي تقول :
لا تخف لاني معك ....

♫تأمل لاتخف لاني معك♫
♥البابا شنودة♥
*


----------



## إيمليــآ (3 أبريل 2013)

*,.*
*
تعآ ولآ تجى .... فيــروز *
 




*.،*​


----------



## انت شبعي (3 أبريل 2013)

يا عيني ع الناس الرايقة اللي بتسمع فيروز
انا بسمع احلى صوت
صوت زقزقة العصافير ~


----------



## Desert Rose (3 أبريل 2013)

مع الجريدة , ماجدة الرومى 
اخرج من معطفه الجريدة وعلبة الثقاب 
الاغنية ديه عبقرية :Love_Mailbox:


----------



## +Sameh+ (3 أبريل 2013)

نقشتني على كفكـ - أيمن كفروني -​


----------



## انت شبعي (3 أبريل 2013)

بسمع الراديو ...


----------



## ABOTARBO (4 أبريل 2013)

فى وقتى ضعفى بناديلك _ منال سمير


----------



## چاكس (4 أبريل 2013)

*انا سبونج بوب ^_^
حماده هلال
*


----------



## bent el noor (4 أبريل 2013)

الحان اسبوع الالام -  انبا ديفيد


----------



## إيمليــآ (4 أبريل 2013)

*,.*

*إسمع صرآخى يآ سيدى ... منآل سمير *





*.،*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (4 أبريل 2013)

خلينا اخوات  تامر


----------



## oesi no (4 أبريل 2013)

سألونى الناس الست فيروز


----------



## انت شبعي (4 أبريل 2013)

بسمع كلاكسات العربيات


----------



## +Sameh+ (5 أبريل 2013)

ترنيمة محتاج لحنان من ألبوم بندم أوي​


----------



## إيمليــآ (5 أبريل 2013)

*,.*

*فُرشت رمل آلبحــ**ر ... كآظم *





*.،*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (5 أبريل 2013)

تنده عليا وأسكتكـ -نيفين شكرالله-​


----------



## چاكس (5 أبريل 2013)

*سميرة سعيد و الشاب مامى 
يوم ورا يوم 
انا مرقص العمارة كلها ^_^ و معلى الصوت *


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (5 أبريل 2013)

*اهواك

العندليب *


----------



## +Sameh+ (5 أبريل 2013)

ترنيمة شايف شوكـ​


----------



## إيمليــآ (7 أبريل 2013)

*,.*

*نفسى أحبكـ حب تآنى .... أنغــآم *






*.،*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 أبريل 2013)

*جانا الهوا 
حولم *​


----------



## tamav maria (7 أبريل 2013)

القداس الالهي


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (7 أبريل 2013)

*ترنيمة احزان الشوارع . .*


----------



## tamav maria (7 أبريل 2013)

قداس علي ال ctv


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (7 أبريل 2013)

اخويا مخليني اسمع 
سهرت الليل 
جورج وسوف
ع الصبح 
انا صدعت ^_^​


----------



## tamav maria (7 أبريل 2013)

+ابن المسيح+ قال:


> اخويا مخليني اسمع
> سهرت الليل
> جورج وسوف
> ع الصبح
> انا صدعت ^_^​



خلاص اسمع انت صباح الخير يامصر بليل


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (7 أبريل 2013)

tamav maria قال:


> خلاص اسمع انت صباح الخير يامصر بليل




لا انا مستنيه لما ينزل 
واشغل الاغاني البيئه بتاعتي ^_^


----------



## tamav maria (7 أبريل 2013)

+ابن المسيح+ قال:


> لا انا مستنيه لما ينزل
> واشغل الاغاني البيئه بتاعتي ^_^



أمممممممممممممممممممممم
غيب ياقط العب يافار 
ولا ايه بالظبط هههههههههههه
وبتعترف انها بيئه ههههههه


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (7 أبريل 2013)

tamav maria قال:


> أمممممممممممممممممممممم
> غيب ياقط العب يافار
> ولا ايه بالظبط هههههههههههه
> وبتعترف انها بيئه ههههههه





هههههههههههههه
عليكي نور ^_^
القط مشي 
والفار هيلعب اهو
هههههههههه
اكيد طبعا بيئه :fun_lol:


----------



## tamav maria (7 أبريل 2013)

هههههههههههههههههههههه
صدقني خلتني اضحك كتير
بيئه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ومسمي نفسك ابن المسيح
والدوله: حضن يسوع
هههههههههههههههههه
بيئه يا ابن المسيح ؟؟؟
هههههههههههه


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (7 أبريل 2013)

tamav maria قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> صدقني خلتني اضحك كتير
> بيئه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> ومسمي نفسك ابن المسيح
> ...





هههههههههههه
استغفر الله
مين الي قال بيئه بس ^_^
+ قلب يسوع


----------



## tamav maria (7 أبريل 2013)

هههههههههههههه
سوري انا اللي قلت بيئه
بس مسحتها فيك 
صح؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
هههههههههههههههه


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (7 أبريل 2013)

tamav maria قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> سوري انا اللي قلت بيئه
> بس مسحتها فيك
> صح؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> هههههههههههههههه



^_^ ايوه 
متقوليهاش تاني بقي 
عشان كده حيييب 
هخليها عليا المره دي
لاكن المره الجايه 
ابداااااا :smil15:


----------



## tamav maria (7 أبريل 2013)

+ابن المسيح+ قال:


> ^_^ ايوه
> متقوليهاش تاني بقي
> عشان كده حيييب
> هخليها عليا المره دي
> ...



هههههههههههههههههه
والنبي حرمت
 وخليها عليك المره دي ياكبير
لالا بصراحه انت نبيه
تعرف تطلع منها ازاي  زي الشعره من العجين
بس الايام جايه كتير وها امسك عليك كلمه تاني


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (7 أبريل 2013)

tamav maria قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه
> والنبي حرمت
> وخليها عليك المره دي ياكبير
> لالا بصراحه انت نبيه
> ...




هههههههههههههههه
خلاص سامحتك المره دي بس
ههههههههههه
نبيه ايه بس
تمسكي كلمه ؟
احنا اسفييين يا صلاح ^_^
دا انتي مش هتمسكي كلمه
انتي هتمسكي كلالالالام ^_^
ربنا يقدرك علي فعل الخير :smile02


----------



## tamav maria (7 أبريل 2013)

+ابن المسيح+ قال:


> هههههههههههههههه
> خلاص سامحتك المره دي بس
> ههههههههههه
> نبيه ايه بس
> ...


 
فعلا ربنا ها يقدرني علي فعل الخير لك انت بالذات هههههههههههه


----------



## +Sameh+ (7 أبريل 2013)

تأمل بالموسيقى -أبونا مكاري-​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (7 أبريل 2013)

شعبك بيحبك يا حبيب الملايين​


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 أبريل 2013)

يا طبيبى هات دوايا ​


----------



## كلي أمل (7 أبريل 2013)

حاتم العراقي - رايح


----------



## + ميلاد العجايبى + (8 أبريل 2013)

الحان قبطية ( قناة مارمرقس )


----------



## sparrow (9 أبريل 2013)

نغم اف ام


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 أبريل 2013)

ترنيمة كبير العيلة ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 أبريل 2013)

لو قلبى ده مليان احزان يا يسوع ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (9 أبريل 2013)

*ياريت سنيني يرجعوا .. علشان ارحله واودعه
وعليه عينيا يدمعوا .. ياريت سنيني يرجعوا
رحت لمكان لافيه لازيف ولا فيه خداع
ولا فيه تعب ولا اي اوجاع او نزاع
وسيبت مجد الارض .. سيبته عن اقتناع
ويسوع نده سكت كل الدنيا علشان تسمعه .

واقول يابويا ااااااااااه هتوحشني انما
عزايا انك يارعينا في السماا ♥


*


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (9 أبريل 2013)

وقت الخوف ما بنخاف جوانا ايمان مدينا امان
مهما نشوف مهما نقابل عتمه هيجي النور ويباان

سبني اعيش.​


----------



## ABOTARBO (9 أبريل 2013)

الظلمة لديك لا تظلم _ بيتر لايف


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (9 أبريل 2013)

*ترنيمة . راحت خلاص الضحكه الحلوة*


----------



## V mary (9 أبريل 2013)

*قلت افرفش شوية 
فيلم الجميلة والوحش​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 أبريل 2013)

ترنيمة كبير العيلة ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (10 أبريل 2013)

*ترنيمة .. ربنا موجود*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (10 أبريل 2013)

*ترنيمة بنودع بقلوبنا راعينا .. انجي اسحق*


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 أبريل 2013)

زى العسل الصبوحة ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (10 أبريل 2013)

*اسمع صراااخي ياسيدي فانا في حاجه شديده اليك*


----------



## bent el noor (10 أبريل 2013)

الحان الصيام الكبير .... فريق ابو فام


----------



## +Sameh+ (10 أبريل 2013)

تأمل أبواب الجحيم لن تقوى عليهـا​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (10 أبريل 2013)

*اديش كان فيه ناس ♥♥فيروز*


----------



## انت شبعي (11 أبريل 2013)

لسة جاية اقوله
اغنية لنانسي عجرم


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 أبريل 2013)

صدفة عايدة الايوبى ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (11 أبريل 2013)

*ترنيمة . لسه بيصلي عشانا
ساتر ميخائيل , وساره معروف
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 أبريل 2013)

ترنيمة  لما الحمل بيتقل ​


----------



## إيمليــآ (11 أبريل 2013)

*,.
*
*آلدنيـآ ريشة فى هوآ ... منيــر*






*.،*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 أبريل 2013)

اذا كنت بعذابى راضى 
وائل جسار ​


----------



## +Sameh+ (12 أبريل 2013)

ترنيمة قولي يا بابا كيرلس مالكـ ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (12 أبريل 2013)

*قطري حبيبي

*​


----------



## tamav maria (12 أبريل 2013)

ترنيمة ما بتنساش


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 أبريل 2013)

يا اعز واحلى واطيب قلب 
انغاااااااام​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (13 أبريل 2013)

ترنيمة "يامعلم الاجيال"


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (13 أبريل 2013)

*ترنيمة نهاية الطريق بداية طريقي .. مريم شوقي*


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 أبريل 2013)

بسمع صوت الادان 
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (13 أبريل 2013)

*اوبرت بتودعدك قلوبنا   *


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (13 أبريل 2013)

*لسه بيصلي عشانا - ساتر ميخائيل  ساره معروف *

(ترنيمة رائعه بمعني الكلمة )


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (13 أبريل 2013)

ترنيمة ♥♥اتحملت كتير ♥♥


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 أبريل 2013)

تأمل لقداسة البابا شنودة ​


----------



## +Sameh+ (13 أبريل 2013)

ترنيمة بحلم أروحلكـ بعيــد ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 أبريل 2013)

ربى راعى  ساتر ميخائيل ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (13 أبريل 2013)

*جوه القلب يا بابا شنوده مجموعه من مرنمي مصر تحفه   *


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 أبريل 2013)

وردة وحشتونى ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (14 أبريل 2013)

*اتحملت كتير للشماس مينا ناجح 
*


----------



## johna&jesus (14 أبريل 2013)

*كوكتيل الصباح*​


----------



## johna&jesus (14 أبريل 2013)

_*معقول تامر عاشور*_​


----------



## إيمليــآ (14 أبريل 2013)

*,.*

*فيلم قصير* بس ... رآئــع 

" 2+2=5 "





 *.،*​ ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (14 أبريل 2013)

*بسمع صوت راجل بيتخانق تحت العماره
والله جابلي صداع:smil8::smil8:
بجد لو مسكتش هدلق عليه جردل ميه ساقعه بس:t9::t9:
*


----------



## +Sameh+ (14 أبريل 2013)

هوذا الثوب خُــذيـه​


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 أبريل 2013)

القداس الالهى ​


----------



## +Sameh+ (15 أبريل 2013)

غريبــاً عِشتُ في الدنـيـا​


----------



## +Sameh+ (15 أبريل 2013)

هوذا الثوب خُــذيه​


----------



## +Sameh+ (15 أبريل 2013)

يا صديقي لستُ أدري ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 أبريل 2013)

*اذا كنت بعذابي راضي وجاي تاترجعني
انا ياحبيبي جرح الماضي بعدو عم يوجعني

♫وائل جسار♫
جرح الماضي☼
*


----------



## bent el noor (16 أبريل 2013)

الحان الصيام - انبا ديفيد


----------



## +Sameh+ (16 أبريل 2013)

ترنيمة ضنايا حبيبي ​


----------



## +Sameh+ (16 أبريل 2013)

أنا في البيداء وحدي​


----------



## +Sameh+ (17 أبريل 2013)

غريباً عشت في الدنـيـا​


----------



## johna&jesus (18 أبريل 2013)

*حبك شيئ احتارنا فيه*​


----------



## bent el noor (18 أبريل 2013)

اسمع صراخى ياسيدى


----------



## johna&jesus (18 أبريل 2013)

*شاويش مسرح فرح فالشارع اللى ورانا  ههههههههههه
*​


----------



## چاكس (18 أبريل 2013)

*هانى شاكر .. بكل العمر حبيته

اتاري الحب .. 
 حتى الحب .. 
 لو يوم زاد عن حده .. 
 يخلي قلب .. 
 يجرح قلب .. 
 ويتحول لشىء ضده .. 
 وعيش يا قلبي واتعلم .. 
 عيش يا قلبي واتعلم .. 
*


----------



## GoGo No Way (18 أبريل 2013)

كذبوا ..
..
.. الله يرعانى .


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 أبريل 2013)

ترنيمة خطاياى​


----------



## إيمليــآ (18 أبريل 2013)

*,.
*
*دبكة لبنـآنى* :t16:





*.،*​


----------



## kalimooo (18 أبريل 2013)

[YOUTUBE]qsyGXZfnDVI[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 أبريل 2013)

انا بعشق البحر 
نجاة الصغيرة ​


----------



## چاكس (18 أبريل 2013)

Frozen
Madonna


----------



## johna&jesus (19 أبريل 2013)

_هل اطرق بابك _​


----------



## +Sameh+ (19 أبريل 2013)

وإنت معايا -هايدي-​


----------



## +Sameh+ (19 أبريل 2013)

هو فيه في الدنيا إيه -هايدي-​


----------



## +Sameh+ (19 أبريل 2013)

أيام وعدت - مصطفى كامل -​


----------



## +Sameh+ (19 أبريل 2013)

أقوى من الأيام -مصطفى كامل-​


----------



## +Sameh+ (21 أبريل 2013)

أنت لم تـُنصت​


----------



## johna&jesus (21 أبريل 2013)

*ارفعنى معاك هايدى منتصر*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (21 أبريل 2013)

الرجـاء - ق. البابا شنودة -​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (21 أبريل 2013)

*C'est La Vie*


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 أبريل 2013)

ترنيمة قولوا للصديق خير ​


----------



## +Sameh+ (22 أبريل 2013)

هوذا الثوب خُـذيه​


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 أبريل 2013)

حبيبى فتى مثل ارز لبنان ​


----------



## +Sameh+ (22 أبريل 2013)

غريبــاً عِشتُ في الدنيـا​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (22 أبريل 2013)

*هذه ليلتى 

الست *


----------



## grges monir (22 أبريل 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *هذه ليلتى
> 
> الست *


يا دماغك العالية
ههههه


----------



## grges monir (22 أبريل 2013)

اوبريت رموز المسيح فى العهد القديم
لشباب الانبا رويس


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 أبريل 2013)

*ترنيمة .
 ليه لابسه ياامي اسود
هاتي توب الهنا
متقوليش اني ميت
انا عايش في السما
ساكن ويا المسيح
فرحانه بيه عينيا
صوته ياما مريح
وحنانه فاض عليا ...

*


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 أبريل 2013)

ياللى امامك حياتى ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 أبريل 2013)

*وسط البحر الهايج *​


----------



## +Sameh+ (23 أبريل 2013)

أنت تدعو للوليمة ​


----------



## +Sameh+ (23 أبريل 2013)

ها صلاتي - فاديا -​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (24 أبريل 2013)

*فيلم انيماشن لمقتطفات من حياة المسيح .. بالعامية المصرية 

جباااااار .. ليه مكنش على ايامى الحاجات دى ؟ دة انا لو طفلة كان زمانى عشقت المسيح بسببه *


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (25 أبريل 2013)

*ترنيمة امسك يارب ايدي زى بطرس زمان 
*


----------



## إيمليــآ (25 أبريل 2013)

*,.*


في أمل ... *إيه في أمل

*  أوقآت بيطلع من ملل

 و أوقآت بيرجع من شى حنين

 لحظة تَ يخفف زعل

 و بيذكّرني فيك لون شبآبيكـ

 بس مآ بينسيني شو حصل


*فيـــروز* :Love_Mailbox:

 





*.،*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (25 أبريل 2013)

أنت لم تنصت ​


----------



## tamav maria (26 أبريل 2013)

ااااااااجمل لحن في الدنيا دي كلها
لحن ابنشويس الصوم الكبير 
انا حاسه اني
طايره من الفرح مع اللحن


----------



## tamav maria (26 أبريل 2013)

اجيوس اوثيئوس اجيوس ايسشيروس اجيوس
اثاناطوس اؤ ايكبر ثينو جين نيتيس اليسون ماس

اجيوس اوثيئوس اجيوس ايسشيروس اجيوس اثاناطوس اؤ استفروتيس ديماس اليسون 

اجيوس اؤثيئوس اجيوس ايسشيروس اجيوس اثاناطوس اؤ اناسطاس ايكتون نكرون كى انيلسون
يسطوس اورانوس ايليسون ماس
ذوكسا باترى كى ايو كى اجيو بنفماتى كى نين كى
ااى كى استوس اؤنوسطون اى اؤنون امين


----------



## tamav maria (26 أبريل 2013)

باسمعه تااااااااااااااااااني


----------



## +Sameh+ (26 أبريل 2013)

ها صلاتي - فاديا -​


----------



## johna&jesus (27 أبريل 2013)

*اه ما االمكتوب عليا 
*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (27 أبريل 2013)

Music​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (27 أبريل 2013)

اغنية لنانسى عجرم
فى اعتراض


----------



## johna&jesus (27 أبريل 2013)

*شارع الحياه 
طارق الشيخ*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 أبريل 2013)

*ترنيمة ايها الصامت تكلم *​


----------



## tamav maria (28 أبريل 2013)

ولا حاجه


----------



## johna&jesus (28 أبريل 2013)

*حد شبه *
*تامر حسنى*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (28 أبريل 2013)

امممممممممممم
موسيقى مسلسل على مر الزمان


----------



## grges monir (28 أبريل 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> امممممممممممم
> موسيقى مسلسل على مر الزمان


من امتى الهدوء دة  
:smil12:


----------



## YOYO JESUS (28 أبريل 2013)

تصدق الموسيقى خلصت ياجرجس

فجبت موسيقى مسلسل فاطمة
بقى
هههههههههههههه
اصلها طالبة معايا عياط


----------



## بايبل333 (28 أبريل 2013)

يوم ما تحنن جاء ونادنى .....ماهر فايز


----------



## يوليوس44 (28 أبريل 2013)

*حوار البابا  . ​*


----------



## johna&jesus (28 أبريل 2013)

_ابونا  بولس جورج_​


----------



## إيمليــآ (28 أبريل 2013)

*,.*

*بحلم معآكـ ... **نجــآهـ 
*



*.،*​ ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (29 أبريل 2013)

*ايها الصامت تكلم *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (29 أبريل 2013)

*ترنيمة .. "فــــــــــــــوق الصلــــــــــيب"
فوق الصليب ... فوق الصليب
مسمار وحربة في جنب الحبيب
دفع التمن .. دم الحمل
مـــــات المسيح .. مات المسيح
انقذ حياتنا واصبح ذبيح
انقذناا حنا واصبح ذبيح ..
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (29 أبريل 2013)

*من لى سواك *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (29 أبريل 2013)

*ترينمة : ولــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــدي*


----------



## R.O.R.O (29 أبريل 2013)

*ترنيمة كلمة اه ياربى *​


----------



## چاكس (29 أبريل 2013)

*كفاية تفكيكة ! لحماقى
اغنية جميلة اول مرة اسمعها ... بجد عجبتنى*


----------



## +Sameh+ (29 أبريل 2013)

ثبّت أنظاركـ فيه ..  "أسامة سبيع"​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (29 أبريل 2013)

*ترنيمة : ياسيدي كم كان قاسيا..*


----------



## bent el noor (29 أبريل 2013)

الحان البصخة


----------



## +Sameh+ (29 أبريل 2013)

آتي إليكـ يا يسوعي​


----------



## R.O.R.O (29 أبريل 2013)

*خارج اسوارك يا اورشليم *​


----------



## PoNA ELLY (29 أبريل 2013)

ترنيمة أنا لو يوم متألم​


----------



## إيمليــآ (29 أبريل 2013)

*,.*

لمآ آلحمل بيتقل فوق أكتآفى ....




*.،*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 أبريل 2013)

*فى طريق الجلجثة *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (30 أبريل 2013)

*ترنيمة سود يا يسوع فى حياتى   *


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (30 أبريل 2013)

*إتعذبت عشانى كتير    *


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 أبريل 2013)

*ترنيمة  خطاياى *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (30 أبريل 2013)

*ترنيمة 
ياسيدي كم كان قاسيا
بصوت ليديا شديد "فظيعه"
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 مايو 2013)

*ترنيمة ايها الصامت تكلم *​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (1 مايو 2013)

*" حُب جامد " لـــ .. جنات *
*بس بصراحة الغلاف أجمد *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (1 مايو 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *" حُب جامد " لـــ .. جنات *
> *بس بصراحة الغلاف أجمد *​


خلاص اسمع الغلاف:w00t:


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (1 مايو 2013)

بسممع صرخة ايمان


----------



## tamav maria (1 مايو 2013)

تسبحة البصخه المقدسه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (1 مايو 2013)

ترنيمة واخدينك علي فين
[YOUTUBE]rmhYmGhPcnk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## YOYO JESUS (2 مايو 2013)

ترنيمة ابنى ساكت مش بيحكى


----------



## يوليوس44 (2 مايو 2013)

كاميرة خفية 
رعب


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 مايو 2013)

*ليل العشاء سرى *
بموت فيها الترنيمة دى ​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (2 مايو 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k8CVqS0dcss


----------



## چاكس (2 مايو 2013)

*جليلة - دا وحشنى*


----------



## R.O.R.O (3 مايو 2013)

*ايها الصامت تكلم *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (3 مايو 2013)

*ايها الصامت تكلم دافعا عنك البلاء
 هل صنعت الجرم حقا؟ ام ترى ذاك الفداء؟
 أي ثمنٍ قد أخذت حتى يُدميك العناء؟!
 عن صليبي قد بحثت حتى أنعم بالرجاء*​


----------



## johna&jesus (3 مايو 2013)

*خبينى 
فواد*​


----------



## grges monir (3 مايو 2013)

مراثى ارميا


----------



## YOYO JESUS (3 مايو 2013)

يابخت اللى تحبيه 
تامر حسنى


----------



## +Sameh+ (3 مايو 2013)

ها صلاتي - فاديا -​


----------



## johna&jesus (3 مايو 2013)

_فؤت متاخر _​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (3 مايو 2013)

ماتستغربش


----------



## johna&jesus (3 مايو 2013)

*اخر مقابله 
تامر عاشور
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (3 مايو 2013)

ناسى شكلها


----------



## johna&jesus (3 مايو 2013)

*احوال الناس *
*احمد شيبه *​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (3 مايو 2013)

عرفت تغير من نفسها


----------



## چاكس (4 مايو 2013)

*تامر حسنى 
بغير عليها*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 مايو 2013)

بتصعب عليا نفسى


----------



## MIKEL MIK (4 مايو 2013)

*قلبي -- محمد فؤاد​*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 مايو 2013)

MIKEL MIK قال:


> *قلبي -- محمد فؤاد​*



بس يابابا بس يابابا 
هههههههههههه
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 مايو 2013)

محمد منير
يارمان


----------



## MIKEL MIK (5 مايو 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> بس يابابا بس يابابا
> هههههههههههه
> ​



*حاضر يا ماما حاضر يا ماما :2:​*


لارا بنت الملك قال:


> محمد منير
> يارمان




*رااااايقه​*


----------



## johna&jesus (5 مايو 2013)

المروحة اوووووووووووووووووووووووووو


----------



## إيمليــآ (6 مايو 2013)

*,.*

*فيــروز ... يآ طير*

 



*.،*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 مايو 2013)

الدنيا ربيع 
سعاد حسنى ​


----------



## يوليوس44 (6 مايو 2013)

* موسيقى حزينة  بس حزينة حزينة يعنى​*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 مايو 2013)

موسيقى مسلسل التركى على مر الزمان


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 مايو 2013)

*اليسا .. متفائلة *​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 مايو 2013)

محمد منير
عشق البنات


----------



## johna&jesus (6 مايو 2013)

*سنين طويله مضيت 
*
​


----------



## kalimooo (6 مايو 2013)

الرقصة الاولى


----------



## إيمليــآ (7 مايو 2013)

*,.*

*وآئل جسآر ... نخبى ليه فى أسرآرنـآ *

 




*.،*​


----------



## WooDyy (7 مايو 2013)

عمر وسلمى 1


----------



## johna&jesus (7 مايو 2013)

*انا مهما كبرت صغير  
*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (7 مايو 2013)

*حيرااان -- فؤاد​*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (7 مايو 2013)

*ملهاش نصيب .. طفا كامل*


----------



## +Sameh+ (7 مايو 2013)

عظة بالموسيقى "أخبرني يا من تحبه نفسي"​


----------



## kalimooo (7 مايو 2013)

* يا صمتي يا معذبني*


----------



## +Sameh+ (9 مايو 2013)

كل دقيقة شخصية -وائل جسار-​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (9 مايو 2013)

مين فينا المصدوم


----------



## +Sameh+ (9 مايو 2013)

هو إنتِ لسه بتسألي -هاني شاكر-​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (9 مايو 2013)

رقم واحد
كريم محسن


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 مايو 2013)

*على رمش عيونها *​


----------



## GoGo No Way (9 مايو 2013)

مهرجان اتحاد القمة 2 "شعبى" - الدخلاوية....

 هههههههههه الاغانى دية فيها حكم هههههههه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (10 مايو 2013)

فيروز ,, بنت الجيران


----------



## GoGo No Way (10 مايو 2013)

EminEm >>> lose yourself


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (10 مايو 2013)

*اغنية جورج وسوف الجديده
"سكت الكلام "
*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (10 مايو 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n98GPG22nt8
اغنية مسلسل لارا


----------



## zezza (10 مايو 2013)

انا اخوان 
هشام الجخ


----------



## grges monir (10 مايو 2013)

zezza قال:


> انا اخوان
> هشام الجخ


هو دة سبب غيابك يعنى 
 انك انضميتى ليهم ههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (10 مايو 2013)

جنااااااااااااااااات


----------



## YOYO JESUS (10 مايو 2013)

نانسى عجرم
يابنات


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 مايو 2013)

*عيوووووووون القلب 
نجاة*​


----------



## WooDyy (10 مايو 2013)

حبنى او حب غيرى


----------



## يوليوس44 (10 مايو 2013)

* موسيقى انت عمرى الموسيقى بس لا غير بدون صوت ام كلثوم​*


----------



## oesi no (10 مايو 2013)

سألوذ بحضنك


----------



## oesi no (10 مايو 2013)

انا بنتهى 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B2GspPWjstw


----------



## YOYO JESUS (10 مايو 2013)

برضه اغنية مسلسل لارا


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (10 مايو 2013)

وائل جسار .. بحبك مش هقول تاني


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 مايو 2013)

انغام يا اعز واوفى واطيب قلب​


----------



## روزي86 (10 مايو 2013)

اغاني هندي​


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 مايو 2013)

زى العسل 
الصبوووووووحة ​


----------



## soso a (11 مايو 2013)

دى ايديك محوطانى 

[YOUTUBE]G7e3qBEzMWU[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 مايو 2013)

*انا لك على طووووول
حليم *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 مايو 2013)

*لفرحة اللي انا فيها دي كلها ترجع ليك

 وانا جنبك راضية و مرتاحه لكل ما فيك

 سبت انا كل الدنيا عشانك

 وهشاركك حضنك و مكانك

 و بقولك يا حبيبي حياتي انا ملك ايديك*
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 مايو 2013)

*يسمعني حين يراقصـــنـي كـــلمات ليســـت كالـكلمــات
 يأخذني من تحت ذراعــي يزرعني في إحدى الغيــــــمات
 والمطر الأســــود في عينــي يتساقــــــط زخــات زخـــات
 يحملني معه يحـــــــملنـــي لمـــســاء وردي الشــــرفات
 وأنا كالطـفـــلة في يديـــــه كالــريشة تحملها النســــمات
 يهديني شمسا يهديني صيـــفا وقطيع السنــونـــــــــوات
 يخـــــــــبرنـي أنـــي تحـفتـــه وأســـاوي آلاف الـنجــمات
 وبأني كنز وبــــأني أجـــــمل مــا شـــاهـــد مــن لوحــات
 يروي أشــــياء تدوخـــني تنسيني المرقـــص والخــطوات
 كلمات تقلــــب تاريخـــي تجعلني امــرأة في لحـــــــظات
 يبني لي قـصراً من وهم لا أسكــن فــيه ســـوى لحـظات
 وأعـــــــود لطــاولـتـي لاشــــــيء معــي إلا كلــمــــــات
 كلــــــمات ليســـــــت كــالـــكلمات لاشــيء معـــــــــي*
​


----------



## soso a (11 مايو 2013)

[YOUTUBE]VLhT7K2uAJI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (11 مايو 2013)

*زمن العجايب .. ابو ويع*


----------



## soso a (11 مايو 2013)

اعصابه ثلاجه 
هههههههههههههههههه

[YOUTUBE]rbu1SDUNOYs[/YOUTUBE]

​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (11 مايو 2013)

*الحـــــ شـــاطرـــــــــب*
*جـــــــ وسوف ــــورج ☼*


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 مايو 2013)

*ياحمام بتنوح ليه 
منير *​


----------



## إيمليــآ (12 مايو 2013)

*,.*

*منيــر ... إبكى*



*.،*​


----------



## إيمليــآ (12 مايو 2013)

*,.*

إيديـآ فى جيوبى وقلبى طرِب
سآرح فى غربة بس مش مغترب
وحدى لكن ونسآن ومآشى كدآ
بأبتعد ..! مآعرفش .... أو بأقترب 




 


*.،*​ ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 مايو 2013)

*فى عيووووووونك .. اليسا *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 مايو 2013)

*اسعد واحدة .. اليسا*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 مايو 2013)

*فاكر يا حبيبى فى يوم ما سبتنى امشى ودموعى فى عينى 
يومها انام ازاى جتلك علشان انت اللى بتقوينى 
وبدل ما اهدى وارتاح وانا جوه حضنك او تطمن عينى كدا وتدفينى 
القاااااك انت بتبكينى *
*تسال عليا ليه هو احنا لسة احنا 
مستنى منى ايه ملامحنا مش ملامحنا 
دلوقتى بينا ايه غير ذكرى بتجرحنا 
ماهى دنيا بتفرحنا لحظااااااااات والباقى بتجرحنا 
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 مايو 2013)

*مش عارفة ليه طالبة معايا اليسا النهاردة 
تعبت منك علشان مليش غيرك ولا بستغنى عنك وعلشان بحبك 
مليش مكان فى زعلى اروحله الاحضنك 
وعلشان مليش غيرك حبيب ولو قولت امشى
 توحشنى قبل ما تمشى خطوة بعيدة عنى *​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (12 مايو 2013)

نانسى عجرم
فى حاجات


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 مايو 2013)

*أنا  بعشق البحر زيك ياحبيبى حنون وساعات زيك مجنون ومهاجر ومسافر
 ساعات زيك  حيران وساعات زيك زعلان وساعات مليان بالصبر دا انا بعشق البحر*
​


----------



## يوليوس44 (12 مايو 2013)

* كاميرة خيفة فى  البرازيل بس حكاية ​*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (12 مايو 2013)

*جدع بلا جاه مرسي الهموم قلبه
دايما يقول الأأأأأأأأأأه والذنب مش ذنبه

☼منير☼
*


----------



## bent el noor (12 مايو 2013)

فيروز  ترانيم القيامة


----------



## +Sameh+ (12 مايو 2013)

مش بالكلـام القلب يطلع للسمــا​


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 مايو 2013)

كان ياما كان ميادة ​


----------



## +Sameh+ (12 مايو 2013)

ها صلاتي -فاديا-​


----------



## روزي86 (13 مايو 2013)

ولا حاجه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (14 مايو 2013)

*عايز اطمن عليك ,, جسار*


----------



## Veronicaa (14 مايو 2013)

[YOUTUBE]dPCDVy2Ac58[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (14 مايو 2013)

*ام كلثوم ♣ ليلة حب*


----------



## oesi no (14 مايو 2013)

انت اللى ليا  بعد ما خابت امالى 
من جرح قلبى تنزف دموعى طول الليالى


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 مايو 2013)

*ساعات ساعات الصبوحة *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 مايو 2013)

*وعملت ايه فينا السنين 
وردة *​


----------



## zaki (15 مايو 2013)

*لما عم الحج يعدى
اوكا واوتيجا​*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (15 مايو 2013)

*اواخر الشتا . اليسا*


----------



## bob (15 مايو 2013)

*نجاة الصغيرة
عيون القلب
*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (15 مايو 2013)

بسمع الاغنيه دي


----------



## +Sameh+ (15 مايو 2013)

علمني أنتظركـ يا رب​


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 مايو 2013)

*تعبت منك اليسا *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 مايو 2013)

*صدقنى خلاص 
عمرو دياااااااااب*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (15 مايو 2013)

*اغنيه لسه فاكر بصوت جورج وسوف*


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 مايو 2013)

*جوايا ليك إحساس بيكبر كل يوم العين تنام والقلب عمره ما جاله نوم من كتر شوقي ولهفتي شايل هموم *
​


----------



## Veronicaa (16 مايو 2013)

ههههههههههههه


[YOUTUBE]CsDHeu14QJE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 مايو 2013)

نجاه ☼ انا بستناك


----------



## Alexander.t (16 مايو 2013)

*      وراجعلك يا يسوع    *


----------



## +Sameh+ (16 مايو 2013)

بين يديكـ راحتي​


----------



## +Sameh+ (16 مايو 2013)

إني لرافع عيناي​


----------



## چاكس (16 مايو 2013)

*و عمرى اللى جاى هشيلك بين عيونى شيل و لو هقدر يا روحى  هجيب لك نجوم الليل 
حبيبى معاك الحب طعمه جميل 
كل سنة و انت طيب*


----------



## چاكس (16 مايو 2013)

*اختى مشغلة اغنية اسمها سكك البنات 
نانسى عجرم
عجبانى اول مرة اسمعها*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (16 مايو 2013)

اغنية ساموزين هتعرف


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 مايو 2013)

بسمع خطبة الجمعه 
حاسة الميكرفون فى الاوضه ​


----------



## johna&jesus (17 مايو 2013)

_كوكتيل حزين _
_بس جامد _​


----------



## zezza (17 مايو 2013)

ترنيمة ماتستغربش 
لولو سمير


----------



## johna&jesus (17 مايو 2013)

*اصاله *
*كبرتك على       سيدك *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 مايو 2013)

تأمل ..ربنا موجود
♥البابا شنودة♥


----------



## johna&jesus (17 مايو 2013)

*اكرهينى مصطفى كامل*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 مايو 2013)

*متفائلة .. اليسا *​


----------



## johna&jesus (17 مايو 2013)

*ايوا بغير هشام الجخ*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 مايو 2013)

*تعبت منك .. اليسا *​


----------



## johna&jesus (17 مايو 2013)

*فعيونك  اليساااااااا
*​


----------



## johna&jesus (17 مايو 2013)

*ارفع راسك قدام  منى *​


----------



## johna&jesus (17 مايو 2013)

*عاشور اخر مقابله *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 مايو 2013)

*قلبى حاسس بيك .. اليساااااااااااا*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 مايو 2013)

*ساعات .. اليسا 
متقلقوش الالبوم قرب يخلص ههههههه*​


----------



## johna&jesus (17 مايو 2013)

*مفيهوش غلطة محمد الكيلانى *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 مايو 2013)

*بصراحة لو عندك نيه تيجى ليا تتعرف بيا 
انا واحدة عادية 
رايحة معاك دنيا وجايه 
بنى ادمة ليا وعليا 
انا مش مثالية
 بصراحة حاسة معاك انى 
شايفة فيك حاجة منى وحاجة منك فياااااااااا*
​


----------



## johna&jesus (17 مايو 2013)

*منطقتى احمد سعد واحمد مكى *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 مايو 2013)

*تعبت منك علشان مليش
غيرك ولا بستغنى عنك وعشان بحيك مليش مكان فى زعلى اروحله الاحضنك وعلشان مليش غيرك حبيب لو قولت امشى توحشنى قبل ما تمشى خطوة بعيدة عنى *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 مايو 2013)

مش بسمع


----------



## johna&jesus (17 مايو 2013)

فكرة غلط 
فدوى المالكى ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 مايو 2013)

ماقولنا مش بسمع حاجه الله هو فرح


----------



## bent el noor (17 مايو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ماقولنا مش بسمع حاجه الله هو فرح


وانا كمان مش باسمع اى حاجة 









الله !!!!!!











مش عارفه ليه انهاردة كل الناس بتتدخل فى حياة كل الناس بطريقه تدايق كل الناس 



هههههههههههههههههه
مع تحيات ياسمين عب عزيز


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 مايو 2013)

*اجدع اصحااااااب .. سومه *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 مايو 2013)

عيون القلب نجاه ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 مايو 2013)

*سيرة الحب *​


----------



## انت شبعي (17 مايو 2013)

يا انا يا انت ( حماقي )


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 مايو 2013)

لا ياما خوفت الحقني دوخت ودايبة طحن
محتاجه شوب غرام وحب وكارت شحن

اغنيه بوسي من فيلم تتح:w00t:


----------



## +Sameh+ (17 مايو 2013)

هرمي كل إتكالي عليكـ ​


----------



## +Sameh+ (17 مايو 2013)

غنمي صبحت غنيمة​


----------



## johna&jesus (18 مايو 2013)

*حد شبهه 
تامر حسنى 
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (18 مايو 2013)

اصعب فراق ♥جورج وسوف


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 مايو 2013)

*محمد فؤاد ساعات بشتاق* ​


----------



## PoNA ELLY (18 مايو 2013)

رفيق غربتي - إيريني ابو جابر​


----------



## johna&jesus (18 مايو 2013)

_بومبة 
ابو اليف 
هههههههههههههههههههههه
_​


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 مايو 2013)

*ساعات ساعات الصبوحة *​


----------



## johna&jesus (18 مايو 2013)

_تامر حسنى _

_روح قلبى _​


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 مايو 2013)

اهووووووواك عبحليم ​


----------



## johna&jesus (18 مايو 2013)

*هشوفك ازاى *
*ياسمين *​


----------



## johna&jesus (18 مايو 2013)

*موهووووووووووووووووم *
*خالد سليم *​


----------



## روزي86 (18 مايو 2013)

جنات الجديد


----------



## johna&jesus (18 مايو 2013)

*العيون السود هشام  عباااااااااااااس  *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (18 مايو 2013)

*بسمع صوت التكييف عمال بيزن شكله هيفرقع ولا ايه*


----------



## johna&jesus (18 مايو 2013)

_ندانى محمد منيرررررررررررررر_​


----------



## إيمليــآ (18 مايو 2013)

*,.*

*بتبقى أغلى آلحبآيب ... نوآل آلزغبى **
*





*.،*​
​


----------



## soso a (18 مايو 2013)

لاشئ يعجبنى

يقول مسافر فى الباص لاشئ يعجبنى

لا الراديو ولاصحف الصباح ولا القلاع ع التلال اريد ان ابكى

يقول السائق انتظر الوصل الى المحطة وابكى وحدك ما استطعت

تقول سيدة انا ايضا انا لاشئ يعجبنى داللت ابنى ع قبرى فاعجبه ونام ولم يودعنى

يقول الجامعى ولاانا لا شئ يعجبنى دارست الاركولوجيا﻿ دون ان اجد الهوية فى الحجارة هل انا حقا انا


ويقول جندى انا ايضا انا لاشئ يعجبنى احاصر دائما شبحا يحاصرنى 

يقول السائق العصبى ها نحن اقتربنا من  محطاتنا الاخيره فاستعدوا للنزول فيصرخون نرديد ما بعد المحطه فانطلق  اما انا فاقول انزلنى هنا انا مثلهم لا شئ يعجبنى ولكننى تعبت من السفر 


​[YOUTUBE]E4o25HejNSs&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## روزي86 (18 مايو 2013)

الحب الحقيقي​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (19 مايو 2013)

*سالوني الناس عنك ياحبيبي 
كتبوا المكاتيب واخدها الهوا
بيعز عليا غني ياحبيبي
لأول مره  مابنكون سوا


الاسطورة .. فيروز♥
*


----------



## soso a (19 مايو 2013)

*
**اأريد من الحُب غير البداية *

*لا أُريدُ منَ الْحُبِّ غَيْرَ الْبدايِة يَرْفو الحمامُ*
*فوْقَ ساحات غَرْناطَتي ثَوْب هذا النَّهار*
*في الْجرار كثيرٌ من الْخَمْر للْعيد من بَعْدنا*
*في الأَغاني نوافذُ تكْفي وتكفي ليَنْفجر الْجُلَّنار*

*أتْرُكُ الْفُلَّ في الْمزهريَّة,أَتْرُكُ قلْبي الصَّغير*
*في خزانَة أُمي , أتْرُكُ حُلْمي في الْماء يَضْحَك*
*أَتْرُكُ الْفَجْرَ في عسل التّين ,أَتْرُكُ يَوْمي وأَمْسي*
*في الْمَمَرِّ إلى ساحَةِ الْبُرتُقالة حيْثُ يطيرُ الْحمامُ*
*هَلْ أَنا مَنْ نَزَلْتُ إلى قَدَمَيْك ليَعْلُوَ الْكلامُ*
*قمراً في حليب لَياليك أَبْيضَ...دُقّي الْهواء*
*كَيْ أَرى شارعَ النّاي أَزْرَقَ...دُقّي الْمساء*
*كَيْ أَرى كَيْفَ يَمْرُض بَيْني وبيْنك هذا الرُّخامُ*

*الشَّبابيكُ خاليةٌ مِنْ بَساتين شالِك.في زمنٍ*
*آخر كُنْتُ أَعْرفُ عنْك الْكثير, وأَقْطُفُ غاردينيا*
*مِنْ أَصابِعِك الْعَشْر في زَمنٍ آخرٍ كان لي لُؤْلُؤٌ*
*حَوْلَ جيدِكِ, واسم على خاتمٍ شَعَّ منْهُ الظَّلامُ*

*لا أُريدُ من الْحُبِّ غير الْبدايَةِ, طار الْحمامُ*
*فَوْقَ سَقْفِ السَّماء الأخيرةِ, طار الْحمامُ وَطار*
*سَوْفَ يبْقى كثيرٌ من الخَمْرِ, من بَعْدنا, في الْجِرار*
*وقليلٌ مِنْ الأرْضِ يَكْفي لكيْ نَلْتَقي ، وَيَحُلَّ السَّلامُ*

*[YOUTUBE]vLRi03SFdCQ[/YOUTUBE]*​


----------



## soso a (19 مايو 2013)

ترنيمه انت اللى قلبى حبها 

[YOUTUBE]0UeDfHRqz7s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## soso a (19 مايو 2013)

[YOUTUBE]pxm4vltYiqw[/YOUTUBE]

*من الترانيم اللى بعشاقها *​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (19 مايو 2013)

حب جامد
جنات


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 مايو 2013)

*رجعت من السفر *
*عمرو دياااااااب*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 مايو 2013)

*ترنيمة انتى اللى قلبى حبها 
فادية بزى 
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 مايو 2013)

*ياللى امامك حياتى *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 مايو 2013)

_*انتى اللى قلبى حبها وكنت بعشق قربها كنت فاكر مستحيل ابعد ثوانى عنها 
 انتى اللى ياما ملتلك اللى ياما قولتلك بعشقك انا بعبدك انا اااااااااه 
 وانتى حياتى كلها انا عنك استغنيت ولحد تانى هويت 
 على عشرتك ندمان مبقاش فى قلبى مكان 
 تعيشى فيه تعيشى فيه يا خطيتى 
 ده يسوع اللى ملكنى وشدنى اللى صحيح بيحبنى
  ومحبته لاخر هويت ولا تعاسة تهدنى*_​


----------



## johna&jesus (21 مايو 2013)

*لو حزننا 
مريم بطرس
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (21 مايو 2013)

هتعرف
ساموزين


----------



## johna&jesus (21 مايو 2013)

*وسط الالام مارجو فكرى *​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (21 مايو 2013)

*كيفو هالحلو *


----------



## johna&jesus (22 مايو 2013)

*اجمل خدام 
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (22 مايو 2013)

اغنية عظمة ع عظمة

كارمن


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (22 مايو 2013)

يا يسوع تعبان​


----------



## soul & life (22 مايو 2013)

بسمع نفسى


----------



## +Sameh+ (22 مايو 2013)

كل ما أغمض عينيا - محمد عبد المنعم -​


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 مايو 2013)

_*على سهوه ليه الدنيا بعد ما عشمتنا وعيشتنا شويه رجعت
 موتتنا والدنيا من يوميها ياقلبي عودتنا لما بتدي حاجات قوام بتاخذ حاجات *_​


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 مايو 2013)

_*اسمر يا اسمرانى 
حليييييم *_​


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 مايو 2013)

*على بالى .. شيرين *​


----------



## soso a (23 مايو 2013)

[YOUTUBE]etFLgjXM0EI[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 مايو 2013)

_*الفرحة اللى انا فيها دى كلها ترجع ليك وانا جنبك راضية ومرتاحة 
لكل ما فيك سبت انا كل الدنيا علشانك وهشاركك حضنك ومكانك
وبقولك يا حبيبى حياتى انا ملك ايديك
مين زينا يا حبيبى الليلة قولى فى مين 
انا حاسة من كتر الشوق اننا رايحين على دنية حب
 هتجمعنا والكون  كله ده مش هيسعنا وهعيش اسعد واحدة سنين وسنين 
اسعد واحدة .. اليسا 
*_​


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 مايو 2013)

*يا روحى غيبى 
وائل جسار*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (23 مايو 2013)

لمين هعيش
وائل الجسار


----------



## +Sameh+ (23 مايو 2013)

ساكت ليه -هايدي-​


----------



## +Sameh+ (23 مايو 2013)

ازاي أسيب إيدكـ -فيفيان-​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (23 مايو 2013)

كلامى انتهى
احمد سعد


----------



## YOYO JESUS (23 مايو 2013)

اكدب عليا
ياسمين النيازى


----------



## +Sameh+ (23 مايو 2013)

حاسس بضعفي -فيفيان-​


----------



## +Sameh+ (23 مايو 2013)

بغفر يا ربي للي خلوني حزين​


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 مايو 2013)

_*عاشقة وغلبانة 
الصبووووحة *_​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (23 مايو 2013)

*واحشنى

جنات *


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 مايو 2013)

_*عينى يا قلبى علينا انا وانت مساكين يا عينى 
مبقاش فاضل فينا غير دمعك يا عين ياعين 
عاشقة وغلبانة والنبى 
مقدرش افوته والنبى ده انا كل حتة فى توبى
 دايبة دايبة فى هووووووا 
محبوووووووووووبى *_​


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 مايو 2013)

_*على رمش عيونها 
وديع الصافى *_​


----------



## johna&jesus (24 مايو 2013)

*يا يسوع تعباااااااااان*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (24 مايو 2013)

بتصعب عليا نفسى
تامر حسنى


----------



## +Sameh+ (24 مايو 2013)

اسندني في ضعفي​


----------



## +Sameh+ (24 مايو 2013)

كل الدنيا فانية -سركيس-​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (24 مايو 2013)

عرفت تغير من نفسها
تامر حسنى


----------



## +Sameh+ (24 مايو 2013)

في دموعي ابتسامتي اليك​


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 مايو 2013)

*حلوة يا بلدى .. داليدا *​


----------



## kalimooo (24 مايو 2013)

العذاب يا حبيبي..ملحم بركات


----------



## چاكس (24 مايو 2013)

*ستة الصبح 
الجسمى*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (24 مايو 2013)

تامر عاشور
كل يوم


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 مايو 2013)

*قولى احبك .. كاظم الساهر *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 مايو 2013)

*علمتينى احب الدنيا 
راغب علامة *​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (24 مايو 2013)

معجبة مغرمة


----------



## +Sameh+ (24 مايو 2013)

كل الدنيا فانية -سركيس-​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (24 مايو 2013)

اكدب عليا


----------



## YOYO JESUS (24 مايو 2013)

كارول سماحة
على ياعلى


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 مايو 2013)

*جوايا ليك إحساس بيكبر كل يوم العين تنام والقلب عمره ما جاله نوم من
 كتر شوقي ولهفتي شايل هموم *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 مايو 2013)

*عاشقك بجنون روحي أنا 
قلبي المفتون كلو منا
ويااااك بيعيش أحلي هنا
**ياحبيبي أنا ياروحي أنا

اجمل احسااااااس .. اليسا *​


----------



## kalimooo (24 مايو 2013)

*بدي ياك ما تتركني حبيبي الى حبيبتي دودو   *


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 مايو 2013)

*تملى معاااااااااااك .. عمرو دياااب*​


----------



## johna&jesus (25 مايو 2013)

*يمكن يوم مريم بطرس
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (25 مايو 2013)

مين ده اللى نسيك
تعرف لو قلبى بيتكلم
كان رد عليك
مين ده اللى نسيك
قبل مانتعاتب طب سلم
الله يخليك

واعملك ايه بقول هنسا ومبنساش ليه
هواك لسه انا عايشة عليه
ومش حاسة ان انا هقدر اعيش غير بيه



نانسى عجرم مين دا اللى نسيك


----------



## YOYO JESUS (25 مايو 2013)

*بدك تبقى فيك بدك تمشي فيك 
هلأ ما بيعنيلي امرك ولا بتأثر فيك 

بتبقى أو بتفل مابيتغير شي 
لما القلب يمل مابيسأل على شي

هلأ بدي تقلي هلأ 
بدك تبقى فيك 

بدك تبقى فيك وبدك تمشي فيك 
هلأ ما بيعنيلي امرك ولا بتأثر فيك*





نانسى عجرم بدك تبقى فيك


----------



## YOYO JESUS (25 مايو 2013)

*يا بنات يا بنات يا بنات
اللي مخلفش بنات مشبعش من الحنيه وما دقش الحلويات
حلوه الايام في عنيا علشان خلفت بنيه
ولا شوفت الارض اتهدت ولا مالت الحيطه عليا
سقفو ارقصو يا ولاد الفرح ملوهش معاد
ضحكتها لم اتولدت بتكتر في الاعياد
 
عصفير الجنه يا توته تعصرلك شهد التوته
ترقصلك فوق شباكك وتزرغطلك زغروطه
من الدرج اديها فتفوته شوكولاته بالبسكوته
ولغيها يا حلوه لغيها هتغنيلك ع النوته 
مش خايفه ليه من الزفه من صغرك فاهمه وعارفه
عايزه الطرحه يا عروسه من وانتي يا دوب في اللفه*


----------



## kalimooo (25 مايو 2013)

*جورجيت صايغ  وملحم بركات  بلغي كل مواعيدي*


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 مايو 2013)

*الفرحة اللى أنا فيها دى كلها ترجع ليك و أنا جنبك راضية و مرتاحة لكل ما فيك *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 مايو 2013)

*ساااااااعااااااات .. اليسا 
بموت فى الاغنية دى *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 مايو 2013)

*ع بالى .. اليسا *​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (25 مايو 2013)

فرحة عمرى
مى سليم


----------



## johna&jesus (25 مايو 2013)

*على رمش عيونها *
*رامى رفعت *​


----------



## +Sameh+ (25 مايو 2013)

وإنت معايا -هايدي-​


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 مايو 2013)

*المخلصين راحوا .. مجد القاسم *​


----------



## +Sameh+ (26 مايو 2013)

في دموعي إبتسامتي إليكـ ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (26 مايو 2013)

*القداس الغريغوري•••*


----------



## johna&jesus (26 مايو 2013)

_*ولا اى حاجة *_​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (26 مايو 2013)

يايسوع تعبان


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 مايو 2013)

_*هذه ليلتى .. ام كلثوم *_​


----------



## +Sameh+ (26 مايو 2013)

علمني أنتظركـ يا رب .. ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 مايو 2013)

*طب انا هقوم انام بقى على ما الموسيقى تخلص 
والاغنية تبتدى *​


----------



## kalimooo (26 مايو 2013)

*امير يزبك بتضلك*



حبيبي حبيبي حبيبي
بتضلك حبيبي لولا حبك مات شو بعمل نصيبي تبئالي الزكريات
ضلك اكيد لو رحت بعيد
من ئلبي بدعيلك يا عمري وبتمنى بئوم بصلليلك مع غيري تتهنى
حبيبي يا حبيبي يا حبيبسي يا حبيبي
خايف يا حياتي
نرجع من جديد رجعلي دمعاتي وبعازابي تزيد
ضلك اكيد لو رحت بعيد من ئلبي بدعيلك يا عمري وبتمنى وبئوم بصليلك مع غيري تتهنى تتهنى تتهنى
يا حبيبي يا حبيبي يا حبيبي
شتئتلك يا حبيبي


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 مايو 2013)

*ياااااااااااه اخيرا 
 
هذه ليلتى وحلم حياتي بين ماض من الزمان وآت
الهوى أنت كله والأماني فاملأ الكاس بالغرام وهات 
بعد حين يبدل الحب دارا والعصافير تهجر الأوكارا
وديار كانت قديما ديارا سترانا كما نراها قفارا
سوف تلهو بنا الحياة وتسخر فتعالى أحبك الآن أكثر
والمساء الذى تهادى إلينا ثم أصغى والحب فى مقلتينا
لسؤال عن الهوى وجواب وحديث يذوب فى شفتينا
قد أطال الوقوف حين دعاني الأشواق عن أجفاني
فادن منى وخذ إليك حناني ثم اغمض عينيك حتى تراني
وليكن ليلنا طويلا طويلا فكثير اللقاء كان قليلا

*​


----------



## kalimooo (26 مايو 2013)

*امير يزبك-يلا نسهر*


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 مايو 2013)

_*الف ليلة 
هى طالبة معايا ام كلثوم النهاردة *_​


----------



## kalimooo (26 مايو 2013)

مع انها قديمة بتعجبني 
لانها بتوصلني بسرعة ههههههههههههههه

*محمد عبد الوهاب اجري اجري*


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 مايو 2013)

kalimooo قال:


> مع انها قديمة بتعجبني
> لانها بتوصلني بسرعة ههههههههههههههه
> 
> *إجري  إجري - محمد عبد الوهاب*


_*ههههههههههههههههههههه


*_​


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 مايو 2013)

*تـمـلـى حـبـيـبـى بـشـتـآقـلـك تـمـلـى عـنـيـآ تـنـدهـلـك 
 ولـو حـوآلـيـآ كـل آلـكـون بـكـون يـآحـبـيـبـى مـحـتـآجـلـك ♥*
​


----------



## kalimooo (26 مايو 2013)

*هانى العمرى من بعد طول السنين*


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 مايو 2013)

_*الحب الاولانى 
جورج وسوف *_​


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 مايو 2013)

​


----------



## kalimooo (26 مايو 2013)

[YOUTUBE]lIzMDqu2PQ4[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 مايو 2013)

_*كلمااااااااااات
  ماجدة الرومى 
*_


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 مايو 2013)

_*يسمعنى حين يراقصنى كلمات ليست كالكلمات 
يغمرنى من تحت ذراعى يزرعنى فى احد الغيمات 
والمطر الاسود فى عينى يتساقط زخات زخات 
يحملنى معه يحملنى لمساءا وردى الشورفات

*_​


----------



## kalimooo (26 مايو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> _*يسمعنى حين يراقصنى كلمات ليست كالكلمات
> يغمرنى من تحت ذراعى يزرعنى فى احد الغيمات
> والمطر الاسود فى عينى يتساقط زخات زخات
> يحملنى معه يحملنى لمساءا وردى الشورفات
> ...



 جممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممميل


----------



## YOYO JESUS (26 مايو 2013)

فى حاجات
نانسى عجرم


----------



## kalimooo (26 مايو 2013)

[YOUTUBE]bslAfiQXgIs[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (26 مايو 2013)

معجبة مغرمة


----------



## kalimooo (26 مايو 2013)

[YOUTUBE]irs36oP_RBw&feature=player_detailpage[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 مايو 2013)

على بالى حبيبى على بالى حبيبى  اغمرك ما اتركك.. اسرقك ما ارجعك.. راح احبسك ما اطلعك من قلبى ولا يوم..  اخطفلك نظرتك ..ضحكاتك حركاتك.. علقن بغرفتى نيمن على فرشتى احلمن بغفوتيتا  يحلى بعينى النوم ..على بالى  حبيبـــــــى ليله البسلك الابيض واصير ملكك والدنيا تشهد واجيب منك طفلك  انت مثلك انت على بالى حبيبى.. عيش حتى عمر  او اكتر وحبى يكبر كل ما نكبر  واشيب لما تشيب وعمرى يغيب لما تغيب على بالى حبيبى... على بالى تكلمنى ..و  اسمك يتحملنى بقلبك تخبينى من الدنيا تحمينى و تمحى من سنينى كل لحظة  عشتها بلاك.. على بالى تجرحنى لحتى تصالحنى بلمسه حنونة بغمرة مجنونة وما  اغمض عيونى الا وانا وياك.. على بالى حبيبى​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 مايو 2013)

*حنين ♥ ورده*


----------



## bent el noor (28 مايو 2013)

انا عايزك انت ياصاحب القوات ... تشغل يمينك وتعمل معجزات


----------



## YOYO JESUS (28 مايو 2013)

*ناسى شكلها
تامر عاشور*


----------



## كلي أمل (28 مايو 2013)

مرسول الحب اسماء المنور


----------



## YOYO JESUS (28 مايو 2013)

لمين هعيش


----------



## +Sameh+ (29 مايو 2013)

بتوحشيني -وائل جسار-​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (29 مايو 2013)

سلامات ياهوى


----------



## كلي أمل (29 مايو 2013)

ربك لما يريد محمد منير


----------



## azazi (30 مايو 2013)

روحي تحبّك

[YOUTUBE]hu8YhpNy7rQ&hd=1[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## soso a (30 مايو 2013)

ابونا يوسف اسعد ترنيمة صوت حبيبى

[YOUTUBE]XbVG1rUZ_UY[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (30 مايو 2013)

*انا لما بقول انى بحبك انا مبهزرش *


----------



## Samir poet (30 مايو 2013)

*من الاجمل الاغانى اللى سمعتها
*
[YOUTUBE]u3rgCXNo_NA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## YOYO JESUS (30 مايو 2013)

انا بشحت حبك من عند الله شحاتة 
نجوى كرم


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 مايو 2013)

*عاشقة وغلبانة الصبووحة *​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (31 مايو 2013)

مين فينا المصدوم


----------



## R.O.R.O (31 مايو 2013)

*كلماااااااااات 
ماجدة الرومى *​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (31 مايو 2013)

حب جامد
جنات


----------



## bent el noor (31 مايو 2013)

مش باسمع حاجة 
عندى صداع.


----------



## YOYO JESUS (31 مايو 2013)

احساس
كارول سماحة

بموت فيها


----------



## R.O.R.O (31 مايو 2013)

*كن صديقى 
ماجدة الرومى *​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (31 مايو 2013)

اكدب عليا

ياسمين نيازى


----------



## YOYO JESUS (31 مايو 2013)

الكينج محمد منير

يارمان


----------



## R.O.R.O (31 مايو 2013)

*مع الجريدة 
ماجدة الرومى *​


----------



## kalimooo (31 مايو 2013)

*      ملحم بركات - ظهور القمر   *


----------



## R.O.R.O (31 مايو 2013)

*عبد الحليم .. جوااااااب 
*


----------



## kalimooo (31 مايو 2013)

ابعتلي جواب ..صباح فخري


----------



## R.O.R.O (31 مايو 2013)

*نجاة عيوووون القلب *​


----------



## kalimooo (31 مايو 2013)

*فريد الأطرش  القلب قلبي  *


----------



## R.O.R.O (31 مايو 2013)

*تعبت منك .. اليسا *​


----------



## انت شبعي (31 مايو 2013)

يا رايق انت  بعشقها الاغنية دي اوى
انا بقى يا ستي بسمع اغنية حب جامد


----------



## R.O.R.O (31 مايو 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> يا رايق انت  بعشقها الاغنية دي اوى
> انا بقى يا ستي بسمع اغنية حب جامد


*ههههههههههه مين فينا الرايق كدا 
انا بموت فى كل اغانى اليسا 
*​


----------



## انت شبعي (31 مايو 2013)

ايه دا بجد ؟؟
وانا كومان 
و بموت ف فؤش و دياب و انتي ؟؟


----------



## kalimooo (31 مايو 2013)

بيتي انا بيتك... فيروز


----------



## R.O.R.O (31 مايو 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> ايه دا بجد ؟؟
> وانا كومان
> و بموت ف فؤش و دياب و انتي ؟؟


*اكيد بحب فؤش وهانى شاكر 
عمور ده بقى يا لهووووووى ده حبيب قلبى يا بت 
هههههههههههه مطربى المفضل من اول اغانيه القديمة لحد الان *​


----------



## انت شبعي (31 مايو 2013)

لأ طلعتى رومانسيكية بردو 
ليكي ف الشعبي و لا ؟


----------



## R.O.R.O (31 مايو 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> لأ طلعتى رومانسيكية بردو
> ليكي ف الشعبي و لا ؟


*ولالالالالالالالالالالالا 
احبووووووش انا *
*وخصوصا بتاع اليومين دوووول 
ممكن اغنية عدوية بنت السلطان الحاجات دى يعنى اسمعها *
​


----------



## انت شبعي (31 مايو 2013)

انا اسمع شعبى ابو الليف
شعبي هاي كلاس يعنى


----------



## R.O.R.O (31 مايو 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> انا اسمع شعبى ابو الليف
> شعبي هاي كلاس يعنى


*ههههههههههههههه طويب 
ليه اغنية للستات اسمها مجانين باين هههههه*​


----------



## انت شبعي (31 مايو 2013)

اة عارفاها ههههههه
مش بحبها خالص
لكن بحبله اغانيه الحزايني زي مابقاش عندي ثقة ف حد و تاتا تاتا


----------



## kalimooo (31 مايو 2013)

كل القصايد...مروان خوري


----------



## R.O.R.O (31 مايو 2013)

kalimooo قال:


> كل القصايد...مروان خوري


*وااااااااااو جميلة الاغنية دى *​


----------



## kalimooo (1 يونيو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *وااااااااااو جميلة الاغنية دى *​



 يس
كل اغانيه رومانسية


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 يونيو 2013)

*ساعات ساعات .... ساعات ساعات 
احب عمري و اعشق الحاجات
احب كل الناس 
و اد ايه احساس
و احس جوايا بميت نغم 
ميت نغم يملى السكات
ساعات ساعات 
ساعات ساعات احب عمري و اعشق الحاجات
و ساعات ساعات 
احس اد ايه وحيدة 
و اد ايه الكلمة ف لساني مهيش جديدة 
و اد ايه منيش سعيدة
و ان النجوم النجوم بعيدة
و ثقيلة خطوة الزمن ثقيلة دقة الساعات
ساعات ساعات 
احب عمري و اعشق الحاجات 
*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (1 يونيو 2013)

*أخرتها كده ,,,,​*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (1 يونيو 2013)

احساس
كارول سماحة


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 يونيو 2013)

*القريب منك .. نجاة *​


----------



## soso a (2 يونيو 2013)

كل شئ راح وانقضى 
جااااااامد الفيلم ده  

[YOUTUBE]HqEzV5dKKxM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## چاكس (2 يونيو 2013)

like a prayer madonna


----------



## johna&jesus (2 يونيو 2013)

*قول بحبك 
اصاله 
*​


----------



## كلي أمل (2 يونيو 2013)

علي بن محمد - الصد والهجران


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (2 يونيو 2013)

ترنيمة ☼☼ دايما بتخبيني


----------



## johna&jesus (2 يونيو 2013)

وادى حالى معاك 
محمد حماقى


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 يونيو 2013)

*شخصية عنيدة اصالة *​


----------



## روزي86 (2 يونيو 2013)

ولا حاجه


----------



## johna&jesus (3 يونيو 2013)

*تعبت منك 
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (3 يونيو 2013)

*ياريتنى .. هانى شاكر *​


----------



## johna&jesus (3 يونيو 2013)

*مين فينا مش عارف*
*عدويه الصغير*​


----------



## محمد الدالى (3 يونيو 2013)

*انا بسمع ام كلثوم  فات الميعاد*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (3 يونيو 2013)

شيخ الشباب
نانسى عجرم


----------



## johna&jesus (3 يونيو 2013)

*اوبرا صينى بس جامدة اوووووووووى *​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (3 يونيو 2013)

حارة الساقيين
محمد منير


----------



## R.O.R.O (3 يونيو 2013)

*متفائلة .. اليسا *​


----------



## kalimooo (3 يونيو 2013)

صوت الجيران..... جاري مراته بتضربه


----------



## tamav maria (3 يونيو 2013)

kalimooo قال:


> صوت الجيران..... جاري مراته بتضربه



هههههههههههه
ماتروح تحوش عنه


----------



## kalimooo (3 يونيو 2013)

tamav maria قال:


> هههههههههههه
> ماتروح تحوش عنه




 اصله نام عندي وكان مطرود زي العادة
مجرد انه دخل النهردة
ههههههههه
ابتدت المعارك
الولية بتضربه بأي شيء يتوجد قدامها
هههههههههههههه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (3 يونيو 2013)

احساس
كارول


----------



## محمد الدالى (3 يونيو 2013)

*زى ما حنا يا حبيبى *
*بهاء سلطان*​


----------



## dodo jojo (3 يونيو 2013)

انا بسمع العيال تحت وهى بتلعب كوره..هههههههه​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (3 يونيو 2013)

*ياما قسيت ياما
صمتي مرار .. ضحكي انين
ضاعت الابتسامة .. والقطر فات من سنين !



طبيب جراح ☼☼ جورج وسوف 
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 يونيو 2013)

*ساعات .. اليسا *​


----------



## محمد الدالى (4 يونيو 2013)

*أمير الغناء العربى *

*رحماكى*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 يونيو 2013)

عرفت تغير من نفسها
تامر حسنى


----------



## bob (4 يونيو 2013)

*امل حياتي
ام كلثوم
*


----------



## johna&jesus (5 يونيو 2013)

*شيئ من بعيد *
*منيررر*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (5 يونيو 2013)

سامعة سكوتى


----------



## johna&jesus (5 يونيو 2013)

*امال ماهر *
*اعرف منين *​


----------



## soso a (5 يونيو 2013)

[YOUTUBE]O9R74fQrf5w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 يونيو 2013)

ساعات بشتاق ليوم عشته وانا صغير لشكلي قبل ما اتغير
 لايام فيها راحة البال عشان كنا ساعتها عيال
 ساعات بشتاق للحب القديم  ولصوت عبد الحليم
 لنومي ف حضن لبس العيد واحساسي ان بكرا بعيد
 لفنجان قهوه من امي وانا بذاكر لفرحة ابويا لما انجح واكون شاطر
 للمة عيله ف الصيف لما بنسافر على مطروح
 لاول لمسه من ايد اللي حبيتها لضحكتها ورقتها وبرأتها
 لدمعه ف عيني يوم البعد خبيتها وانا مجروح​ ساعات بشتاق لخالي وعمي ولجدي لحواديت من بتوع ستي
 لليله من ليالي زمان لفرح بيملى كل مكان
 ساعات بشتاق لبيتنا الكبير ولناس ماليانا خير
 لا باتو ف مرة يوم شايلين ولا عملوا حساب لسنين
 للعب الكوره ف الشارع ف حديتنا لامي وهي بتعيد على جارتنا
 لرمضان لما بنوره يهل على بتنا وكل مكان
 حاجات عدا عليها سنين سابت فينا صور جوانا عايشه زي اسامينا
 ولا الدنيا ولا الايام تنسينا ليالي زمان .. ساعات

محمد فؤاد .. ساعات بشتاق ​


----------



## kalimooo (5 يونيو 2013)

حبك كبر كتير..الموسيقار ملحم بركات


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (5 يونيو 2013)

*شايف البحر شو كبييييييييييييييييير
☼فيروز☼
*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (5 يونيو 2013)

اول يوم
تامر حسنى


----------



## چاكس (6 يونيو 2013)

*فرشت رمل البحر و نامت 
كاظم الساهر*


----------



## dodoz (6 يونيو 2013)

_قولوا للصديق خير  _​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 يونيو 2013)

يايسوع تعبان


----------



## soso a (6 يونيو 2013)

حبه اكتئاب ولو انى مبسووووطه ههههههه

سنوات الضيااااااع 

اسم الاغنيه  حلو قوى 

[YOUTUBE]lLHNDhCM-TE[/YOUTUBE]

​


----------



## soso a (6 يونيو 2013)

ترنيمه مترخصش 
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 يونيو 2013)

احساس كبير ضيعته
بحياتك ماقدرته
موفق بطريق اللى اخترته
والله معاك


كارول سماحة احساس


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (7 يونيو 2013)

*شئ من بيعد نداني ☼☼ منير♫♫*


----------



## soso a (7 يونيو 2013)

*ترنيمة يسوع سؤل قلبى انت*



[YOUTUBE]nm_3ea8-yzc[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (7 يونيو 2013)

شكرا على الرسالة

جنات


----------



## YOYO JESUS (7 يونيو 2013)

انــا نسيتـك عـلي فكـره وحيـاتي هعيشـها مـن بكـره محيــت عمـري الـي  عشتـه معـاك مسيبتش حــاجه للذكري جـراحي داوتهـا ميـه مـره وحبـك اتـرمي  بـره ولو فيـا حـاجات فكـراك تخدهـا معـاك بالمـره مفيـش اسـف مفيـش اعذار  مفيـش ولا شـي ينسينـي لا تتـاثر ولا تنهـار كفـايه سقـط من عينــي فـريحني  مترجعـليش عـايز ترجعــلي تأذيني ؟؟ يــا واخـد من حيـاتي كتير معـدش ليك  خـلاص تـاثير افكـر فـي الرجـوع دا كـلأام في حـد في المـه عاد تفكـير انـا  استحمـلت من الاخـر وادينـي بقيت علـي الاخـر دا الــي فيــاا عمــلته  حــــــــرام يمعملـــهوش واحـــد كــــــــافر .....


جنات


----------



## soso a (7 يونيو 2013)

ترنيمه اشفينى ...​


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 يونيو 2013)

*لولا الملامة وردة *​


----------



## johna&jesus (8 يونيو 2013)

*حد عارف احنا مين ؟؟*
*رامى صبرى *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 يونيو 2013)

*ساعات بشتاق فؤاد*​


----------



## zezza (8 يونيو 2013)

Paradise...Coldplay team


----------



## The Dragon Christian (8 يونيو 2013)

حافيه القدمين - كاظم


----------



## YOYO JESUS (8 يونيو 2013)

جنات
خيط ضعيف


----------



## Veronicaa (8 يونيو 2013)

[YOUTUBE]k9C45l0ax9s[/YOUTUBE]

يخربيت الاحساس اللي فيها


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 يونيو 2013)

*ساعات اليسا *​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (9 يونيو 2013)

ياسلام
ايهاب توفيق


----------



## johna&jesus (9 يونيو 2013)

*انا غيرت خلاص عنوانى *
*عمرو دياب*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 يونيو 2013)

*تعبت منك .. اليسا *​


----------



## dodo jojo (9 يونيو 2013)

ياالميدان...كايروكى
​


----------



## +febronia+ (9 يونيو 2013)

Rihanna - Diamonds​


----------



## soso a (9 يونيو 2013)

[YOUTUBE]YKGITSsl2iY[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## johna&jesus (9 يونيو 2013)

_*شكرآ على الرساله *_
_*جنات *_​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (9 يونيو 2013)

انا نسيتك
جنات


----------



## johna&jesus (9 يونيو 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> انا نسيتك
> جنات


وانا كماااااااااان


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 يونيو 2013)

*عيون القلب .. نجاة *​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (10 يونيو 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> وانا كماااااااااان



بصرة هههه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (10 يونيو 2013)

*رفضك يازماني يامكاني ياأواني انا عايز اعيش في كوكب تاني .

مدحت صالح♫
*


----------



## إيمليــآ (10 يونيو 2013)

*,.*

*كآظم ..~ أحبينى بلآ عقد *





*.،*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 يونيو 2013)

*انغام .. شنطة سفر*​


----------



## soso a (11 يونيو 2013)

طرابيش ​


----------



## soso a (11 يونيو 2013)

عيــــــــــــــــــــــون القلب ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 يونيو 2013)

*تسال عليا ليه هو احنا لسة احنا 
مستنى منى ايه ملامحنا مش ملامحنا 
دلوقتى بينا ايه غير ذكرى بتجرحنا 
ماهى دنيا بتفرحنا لحظات والباقى بتدبحنا 
فاكر .. اليسا *​


----------



## soso a (11 يونيو 2013)

دخلت البيت لا مرثا  بساحته ولا مريم
فمن للرب فى البيت  وكيف اذا أتى يخدم
ومن يهفو لمقدمه و من يجرى ومن يبسم
ومن يرنو لطلعته ومن يصغى و من يفهم
ومن بكلامه يشدو  طول الليل أو يحلم؟

​


----------



## johna&jesus (11 يونيو 2013)

اللى راح 
تامر حسنى


----------



## soso a (11 يونيو 2013)

العالم يبني ويزرع وتملي مش شبعان همه يكنز ويجمع وعن يسوع غفلان لكن أنا مش من هنا أنا ليا وطن تاني لا مال ولا جاه ولا غني دا كله عالم فاني شايل  هم الأيام محروم من السلام وشكوي وكتر كلام م الضيق وم الآلام واحد منفوخ ع التاني زي الحصان الجامح  عمل للكلمة معاني ولا يعرف مرة يسامح العالم يتجري ويكدح ورا سيد اسمه المال  وزرع الشر ما يفلح والكل شئ زوال يبكوا ع الحظ الخاين مش جاي علي هواهم   عاوزين في الدنيا جناين والعمر يستناهم


----------



## soso a (11 يونيو 2013)

* The War Within


 *​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (11 يونيو 2013)

احساس فظيع
حماقى


----------



## ABOTARBO (11 يونيو 2013)

سود يا يسوع فى حياتى


----------



## johna&jesus (12 يونيو 2013)

*انا حبك*
*اصاله *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 يونيو 2013)

*بانو بانو سعاد حسنى *​


----------



## johna&jesus (12 يونيو 2013)

_ أدم - على بالي_​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (12 يونيو 2013)

*انا كل حياتي متلخبطة متخبطة كل المشاعر محبطة
مخنوقة الاحلام جوايا وعمالة تموووووووت

خطوات رجليا متأخره متنطورة انا ماشي بس ماشي لورا
نفسي اصرخ من يأسي ولكن مش طالع صوووووووووت !!

☼ترنيمة☼ 
♫ ساعات بضحك♫
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 يونيو 2013)

*كان الحنين .. داليدا *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (12 يونيو 2013)

الصبر طيب ♫جورج وسوف


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 يونيو 2013)

*صدفة .. عايدة الايوبى *​


----------



## +febronia+ (12 يونيو 2013)

Rihanna - Diamonds​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (12 يونيو 2013)

*ورده ◄◄ ♪  حنين *♪


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 يونيو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *ورده ◄◄ ♪  حنين *♪


*ياعم ياعم الاغانى الجامدة دى *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (12 يونيو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ياعم ياعم الاغانى الجامدة دى *​


يوه متكسفنيش بقي ياسي صلاح:smile01


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (12 يونيو 2013)

*ورده↕↕ عملت ايه فينا السنين ♪☺*


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 يونيو 2013)

*بانو . بانو .. سعاد حسنى *​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (12 يونيو 2013)

*Young Pharos*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (12 يونيو 2013)

*♪♪♪ورده♪♪♪
 ◙ في يوم وليله ◙*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (13 يونيو 2013)

اشوف فيك يوم
عبد الفتاح


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (13 يونيو 2013)

*♪♪ ترنيمة ♪♪
♫ياعدرا ياامي♫
*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (14 يونيو 2013)

اكدب عليا
ياسمين نيازى


----------



## soso a (14 يونيو 2013)

وعدتك ألا احبك ثم امام القرار الكبير جبنت
وعدتك ألا اكون اسيرة ضعفي وكنت
لقد كنت اكذب من شدة الصدق
والحمدلله اني كذبت
شعر : نزار قباني
غناء : ماجدة الرومي


----------



## چاكس (14 يونيو 2013)

*نانسى عجرم
انا منه و هو كمان منى مهو بلدياتى ^_^*


----------



## mera22 (14 يونيو 2013)

اوبريت اخر الكلام


----------



## grges monir (14 يونيو 2013)

شباب الانبا رويس
اوبريت المسيح الامس واليوم وغدا


----------



## soso a (15 يونيو 2013)

طرابيش طرابيش بتحاول تاكل عيش  ​


----------



## إيمليــآ (15 يونيو 2013)

*,.*

يآ حضن بيسآعنى .... وإحتجتله وبآعنى
سآعة مآ مد إيديه .... شآور يودعنى 
لكنى مش قلقآن , *تذكرتى رآيح جى *


*حمزة نمرة*






*.،*​


----------



## johna&jesus (16 يونيو 2013)

*حب جامد
جنااااااات
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 يونيو 2013)

►تامل◄
◄ربنا موجود►


----------



## johna&jesus (16 يونيو 2013)

*لو قادر  *
*عمرو دياب*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (16 يونيو 2013)

كل دقيقة شخصية "وائل جسار"
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 يونيو 2013)

بسمع التأمل الرائع ده
*↓↓*↓
[YOUTUBE]XlI0BWUchb4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## +Sameh+ (16 يونيو 2013)

تأمل العمق الروحي -البابا شنودة-​


----------



## johna&jesus (16 يونيو 2013)

من قلبى بغنى
محمد حماقى


----------



## YOYO JESUS (16 يونيو 2013)

يايسوع تعبان


----------



## يوليوس44 (16 يونيو 2013)

* موسيقى قلوب لاتعرف الخوف مسلسل كورى *


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (16 يونيو 2013)

*لسة بتخاف م الفراق  *


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 يونيو 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *لسة بتخاف م الفراق  *


مين بياخد باله منك بعد مني ؟!
في حضن مين بتحس احساسك في حضني ؟!

مش قصدي حاجه انا بس بطمن عليك
حبيت اسلم اعمل ايه اصلك واحشني ...

مع اني مش بحب حماقي
بس الاغنيه دي جامده
كل زوق ياشوشو •,•


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (16 يونيو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> مين بياخد باله منك بعد مني ؟!
> في حضن مين بتحس احساسك في حضني ؟!
> 
> مش قصدي حاجه انا بس بطمن عليك
> ...



*ايوة هى اصلك واحشني دى :08: ... 

ربنا يخليك يا قمراية .. من بعض ما عندكم *


----------



## YOYO JESUS (16 يونيو 2013)

بان عليا هواه
ياسمين نيازى


----------



## johna&jesus (16 يونيو 2013)

موسيقى اه مالفراق


----------



## soso a (16 يونيو 2013)

انا اناء اسود ​


----------



## johna&jesus (17 يونيو 2013)

_قال فاكرينك _
_عمرو دياب_
_الله على الذكريات _​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 يونيو 2013)

جربت في مره تقرب من انسان مجروح
ضايع مهزوم محروم من طعم الفرح ؟....
ساعه مااتألم اتكلم بحلاوة روح
راجع مجروح مش قادر يهرب من الجرح!....

[YOUTUBE]NnIPMuMncqg[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## soso a (17 يونيو 2013)

مين اللى يقدر يكسر حصار العتمه ويحولها نور
مين اللى يقدر يحمى السفينه ف قلب نوه البحور
يحى رميم النفس ويرجعها تانى 
وسط كحيل الحزن يبعت الاغانى
الا اللى وحده بكلمته كن فيكون

مين اللى يقدر يوقف بارود الشر ويحل السلام
مين اللى يقدر يسمع ولو منعوا الغلابه من الكلام
يهدى الطيور فى العش لو ف الليل حيارى
يحبس خطاوى الوحش فى قلب المغاره

الا اللى وحده بكلمته كن فيكون

مين اللى يقدر يزرعها حبه ف وسط ارض ملاها شوك
مين اللى يقدر يبدل مصير النار وقلوب الملوك
يخلق من الاكل من الجافى حلاوه 
ورسول محبه من اللى كان طبعه العداوه
الا اللى وحده بكلمته كن فيكون
مين اللى يقدر يملا الوجود ميحدهوش اى مكان
مين اللى يقدر يكسر فروق الوقد وحدود الزمان
يظهر بشر فى ارضنا انسان مثالى 
وجوه نفس الوقت سكناه العلالى
الا اللى وحده كلمته كن فيكون


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 يونيو 2013)

بسمع شيرين ♪ده مش حبيبي ♪

♫ ده مش حبيبي ... ده حد تاني 
فين رقته !  وحنيته ! وخوفه عليا !
فين الكلام الحلو اللي قاله ليا ! ♫

[YOUTUBE]endscreen[/YOUTUBE]
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0gw7iz8NBXw&NR=1&feature=endscreen
 بامانه الفيلم اللي عليه الاغنيه دي كلمة رائع قليله عليه ☼


----------



## soso a (17 يونيو 2013)

*ترنيمة وريهم انت مين 
*

*للمرنم ساتر ميخائيل*


----------



## soso a (17 يونيو 2013)

قد قام  جميله كتير ​


----------



## soso a (17 يونيو 2013)

( إزرعنى بأرضك شتلة رحمة 
إسمعنى ياربى سماك إفتحلى ) 2
( من عتم القهر بناديللك ... ع دربى بأعلى قناديللك ) 2
( ملينى إيمان ... نسينى الأحزان ) 2
( واجمع منى الكون ... وابعتنى لــ هون ) 2
( ضوى لى هالأرض يانبع الحنان ) 2
يانبع الحنان
( إزرعنى بأرضك شتلة رحمة 
إسمعنى ياربى سماك إفتحلى ) 2
( من عتم القهر بناديللك ... ع دربى بأعلى قناديللك ) 2
( يانبع الحنان ) 2​


----------



## johna&jesus (18 يونيو 2013)

_*ترنيمة مش عارفها *_
_*بس بحبها اووووووووووووووى*_​


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 يونيو 2013)

*ترنيمة ادنو اليك ارتاح *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (18 يونيو 2013)

صلاة النوم


----------



## YOYO JESUS (18 يونيو 2013)

الهى رحمته كبيرة


----------



## soso a (18 يونيو 2013)

انا لكـــــــــــــ  
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (18 يونيو 2013)

يايسوع تعبان


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 يونيو 2013)

ترنيمة قولوا للصديق خير ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 يونيو 2013)

ياللى امامك حياتى 
فاديا بزى ​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (19 يونيو 2013)

انا بعشقك

صابر الرباعى


----------



## YOYO JESUS (19 يونيو 2013)

جيتلك فاكر انك لسة زى زمان

اسف جدا شكلى غلطت انا فى العنوان

لا عينك نفس عينك

ولا عارف فيك القيك

هو فى اية بيفضل ع حاله


يعنى ماجتش عليك


رامى جمال


----------



## YOYO JESUS (19 يونيو 2013)

وايه تانى هيحصلى يادنيا كمان

 ما انا اتعودت طول عمرى ماشوفش امان

 امانه تقولى متخبيش

 بقت مش فارقه اموت او اعيش

 وخدت خلاص على الاحزان

 بتيجى على الى مش فى اديه

 قليل الحيله يعمل ايه

 بدل مافى شدته نقويه

 بتقضى عليه

 خلاص مبقاش فى ناس غالين

 وكدب فى كدب اصدق مين

 ملايكه وجواهم شياطين

 ومش باينين

شذى


----------



## YOYO JESUS (19 يونيو 2013)

رامى جمال

انتى لية مبتنسيش


----------



## johna&jesus (19 يونيو 2013)

_حلم السنين _
_كريم محسن_​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (19 يونيو 2013)

رقم واحد
كريم محسن


----------



## kawasaki (19 يونيو 2013)

*Master Of Puppets*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (19 يونيو 2013)

مبنساش اللي كان بينا ولا بنساه .....ومش قادر بتوحشني سنيني معاه 
واقول لو تيجي من تاني بينا الايام ......انا هبقى تمام ومش هنساه
اديين غلطت وعقابي هعيش في جراح ......ولا الغلطه هتصلح ولا هرتاح
انا استاهل مفكرتش وسيبته يضيع...... واديني بضيع من بعد جراح
ده غلطي ولازم استحمل وده الاصعب...... مكنتش سيبته من الاول بدال هتعب
مفيش فايده خلاص بينا في باب مقفول...... ومش معقول عليه هصعب 
ياريتني عرفت اتسامح واقرب ليه ......ما كنت اعدي واتسامح هيحصل ايه
قراري اخدته وانا عارف مفيش فيه رجوع...... هعيش موجوع في ايدي انا ايه
مخفتش قبل ما اتهور واسيبه يضيع....... ما كنتش اصلا اتصور اموت بعديه
مسيبتش حتى ليه بينا فيه باب مفتوح...... وسيبته يروح طب اندم ليه
ده غلطي ولازم استحمل وده الاصعب....... مكنتش سيبته من الاول بدال هتعب
مفيش فايده خلاص بينا في باب مقفول........ ومش معقول عليه هصعب


كريم محسن - تامر حسنى


----------



## kawasaki (19 يونيو 2013)

انسى قلبى مهما تنسى زيد فى قلبك نار وقسوة​ 
قلبى بيحب الحياة بكره يلقى هواه وينسى

عموري​


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 يونيو 2013)

_ساعات ساعات .. ساعات ساعات
احب عمري واعشق الحاجات
احب كل الناس .. واد ايه احساس
واحس جوايا بميت نغم .. ميت نغم يملي السكات
ساعات .. ساعات
وساعات ساعات .. احب عمري واعشق الحاجات
وساعات ساعات
احس اد ايه وحيده .. واد ايه الكلمه في لساني مهيش جديده
واد ايه منيش سعيده .. وان النجوم .. النجوم بعيده
وتقيله خطوه الزمن .. تقيله دقة الساعات
ساعات .. ساعات_​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (19 يونيو 2013)

ماكنا خلاص انا وهيا بعيد عن بعض خديتنا الدنيا ونسينا وفاتوا سنين
وفات الوعد لما بينا طال البعد
ليه رجعت تانى عايز اعرف رجوعها ده ليه ووقت ما كنت محتاجها ده كانت فين
وحشتها بس دلوقتى وحشتها ليه
قولولها بحب غيرها ومستحيل ارجعها خلاص انا مش فاكرها حتى ناسى شكلها
وجودها لوحده عيب لازم تغيب
حكاية وراح زمانها مفيش مكان لو دورت فى واحدة خددت مكانها حاجات كتير اتغيرت
قولولها كل شئ قسمة ونصيب
ما كانت ساكتة من امتا بقت بتحس وعاملة حساب لحد اداها حب فى يوم
دى عاشت فترة بتفكر فى نفسها بس
ليالى كتيرة بتحايل وياما نديت هفكر نفسى ليه مين اللى كان مظلوم
ده مش موضوع ويستاهل ده امر بسيط
قولولها بحب غيرها ومستحيل ارجعها خلاص انا مش فاكرها حتى ناسى شكلها
وجودها لوحده عيب لازم تغيب
حكاية وراح زمانها مفيش مكان لو دورت فى واحدة خددت مكانها حاجات كتير اتغيرت
قولولها كل شئ قسمة ونصيب


----------



## YOYO JESUS (19 يونيو 2013)

معقولة جيت على بالك و افتكرتني
وكمان بعتلي رسالة تقولي وحشتني
طيرت في كلامها بس في اخرها صدمتني
كاتب خسارة خسرت هواك وخسرتني
شكرا على الرسالة
طب لو وحشاك كنت تعالى
حتى تشوفني لاخر مرة و لابقيت تتعالى
مش قولنا استحالة حاجة تفرق بينا لالا
 كده بسهولة تقرر تبعد وتقولها في رسالة 
شكرا على الرسالة
ياريت ما قلت وحشتك ولا بينتها
وكاني بالنسبالك موضوع و انتهى
طب كنت سبني انسى الحكاية في وقتها
كده حاولت تسهلها صعبتها


----------



## kawasaki (19 يونيو 2013)

انا اكتر واحد بيحبك​ 


في الدنيا وطول عمري بحبك​



وبجرحك فرحك انا جنبك​ 


وبعمري ياعمري انا والله شاريك​ 





انا اكتر واحد قلبه عليك​ 


انا دنيتك انا ملك ايديك​ 


انت اللي من بين كل الناس​ 


متعلق بيه وبفكر فيك​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (19 يونيو 2013)

*

*
انا دلوقتي بعيش في حياتي اصعب لحظه وانتي بعيده 

انا ولا عارف اعيد حساباتي و لا عارف اعيش ودي حاجه اكيده

من يوم ما بعدنااااا ,,, و البعد ياخدناااااا

ليه يوم زي انهارده مش مع بعض فيه


اااااايه هنقضيها بعااد ولا اايه ... واحنا نضيع عمرنا ليه 

واايه هنقضيها بعااد ولا ايه 

واحنا نضيع عمرنا ليه

احنا نوجع بعضنا ليه 

فين اللي اتفقنا عليه و فين ايااام زماااان

واايه هنقضيها بعااد ولا ايه 

واحنا نضيع عمرنا ليه

احنا نوجع بعضنا ليه 

فين اللي اتفقنا عليه و فين ايااام زماااان


.......................
................................
..........

بقي معقوله هنقدر ننسي احلي ايام .. احلي ليلالي

ومن غير ما تقولي انا عارف 

واكيد حالك هو دا حااالي 


من يوم ما بعدناااا .. والبعد بياخدناااااا


ليه يوم زي انهارده مش مع بعض فيه


اااااايه هنقضيها بعااد ولا اايه ... واحنا نضيع عمرنا ليه 

واايه هنقضيها بعااد ولا ايه 

واحنا نضيع عمرنا ليه

احنا نوجع بعضنا ليه 

و ااااااااايه


----------



## kalimooo (19 يونيو 2013)

[YOUTUBE]f2ojRSSYBE0[/YOUTUBE]​​
​


----------



## kawasaki (19 يونيو 2013)

*بتصعب عليـــا نفسى ......كل ما افتكركـــ*​ 
*وتعبى الى شوفتهـــ......فى بعدك كان سببة انكـــ*​


*حبيتك اكتر من نفسىـ......وطلعت بقلل من نفسى *​ 
*مع انى حقيقى كان نفسى ........... تفضل فى نظرى كبير*​ 

*انا نفسى كل الى سامعنى .......يحس بقلبى الى واجعنى ..*​ 
*ميقولش عادى واية يعنى ........... بتحصل كتير*​ 

*مورا*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (19 يونيو 2013)

ياعيني ليه بدمعي 
ماحبينا سابنا خلاص وراح
دلوقتي نفسك ترجعي ومستعده تنسي الجراح
ليه كدا ياعيني
م تاني ف فراقنا انا وانتي ليه اشتاقنا
مش كنا قولنا وداع .. مش كنا خلاص فارقنا
دلوقتي ايه غيرنا ع البعد ليه ماقدرنا
م تاني يوم انا وانتي رجعنا ليه ف كلامنا
م تاني ف فراقنا انا وانتي ليه اشتاقنا
مش كنا قولنا وداع .. مش كنا خلاص فارقنا
دلوقتي ايه غيرنا ع البعد ليه ماقدرنا
م تاني يوم انا وانتي رجعنا ليه ف كلامنا
جري ايه ياعيني هو انتي برضو هتكسفيني وتبكي بجد
واحنا الي عمرنا ماعملناها مرة وبكينا ف يوم ع حد
ماتردي عليا ردي عليا ولا هي مش اي حد
بعدنا ياقلبي عنه ولسه كلامنا عنه
وكمان واحشنا اكتر والبعد مفيش اصعب منه
وقولنا هننسي ف ثانيه واكيد هتحلي الدنيا
واتاري كلامنا حاجه والفعل دا حاجه تانية
ماتردي عليا ردي عليا ولا هي مش اي حد
جري ايه ياعيني هو انتي برضو هتكسفيني وتبكي بجد
واحنا الي عمرنا ماعملناها مرة وبكينا ف يوم ع حد
ماتردي عليا ردي عليا ولا هي مش اي حد


----------



## kalimooo (19 يونيو 2013)

[YOUTUBE]fpkFPNc7A7o[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## kalimooo (19 يونيو 2013)

[YOUTUBE]fpkFPNc7A7o[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## soso a (19 يونيو 2013)

*جيت بوقتك . ملحم  
*
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (19 يونيو 2013)

الدنيا حلوة و أحلى سنين
بنعشعها وأحنى ياناس عاشقين
ننسى اللي فاتنا ونعيش حياتنا
 عالحب متواعدين
  كل الأحبه ثنين ثنين
 متجمعين في الهوى دايبين
 على إيه تكشر وليه تفكر
 دا العمر كله يومين
 إنسى اللي راح علطول علطول
 ماتسبش زعلك مرة يطول
 إفرح شويه إضحك شويه
 كدا خلي روحك ياعليا يانهار
 ويا قلبي غني كمان و كمان
 وصل غنايا لكل مكان
 وأنا لو عليا دي الوقت جيه
 علشان أقول يا زعل باي باي
الحب غير معنى الكون
 خلاله شكل و طعم و لون
 سكر زيادة لا مش بعادة
 دانا حاسه إني هطير
 إحنا بالحب صالحنا
 هجرنا و ارتاحت روحنا
 صوت وعدي علشان تعدي
 وأرتاح من التفكير


----------



## YOYO JESUS (19 يونيو 2013)

بياع وشاطر وبريمو خداع وابصم بالعشرة
كداب واصلى على قديمه لا ليه فى حب ولا فى عشرة خاين كبير وده مبدأه يعرف يغير وتصدقه
وفى التمثيل ملوش مثيل درسه يكمل تعليمه
مهما يقولك تسمعله وانت مصدق ومسلم
يكدب عليك وتدمعله فى الكدب استاذ ومعلم
هادى اوى نسمه هوا يوعد اوى ويسيب هوا
وفى التمثيل ملوش مثيل درسه يكمل تعليمه
بياع وشاطر وبريمو خداع وابصم بالعشرة
كداب واصلى على قديمه لا ليه فى حب ولا فى عشرة


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 يونيو 2013)

*كلمات .. ماجدة الرومى *​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (19 يونيو 2013)

غمضت عينى وقولت نفسى اشوفها تانى والمس ايديها واضمها حتى لثوانى
من  بعدها مش لاقى حاجة مطمنانى شئ مستحيل ينساها قلبى ولو ليليلة فى بينا  عشرة وزكريات وحاجات جميلة ضاعت خلاص منى وياريت بادية حيلة 

كل  ما انسى هفتكرها مهما اشوف مبشوفش غيرها الوحيدة الى معاها وفى هوها ارتحت  انا عمرها ما هتبقى ماضى الى بينا مكنش عادى حب عاش من يوم لقانا ولسة  هيعيش 100سنة 

..........................................................


كانت  قيمتها لما ضاعت من ادية طيبة وحنان مش موجدين غير فيها هيا كان قلبها من  غير ما اقول بيحس بيا لو عشت فوق العمر عمر هعيشوة ليهاةا هفضل فاكرها  وعمرى ما يوم ما هكون ناسيها وهعيش على امل انى يوم هشوف عنيها
......................................................................
كل  ما انسى هفتكرها مهما اشوف مبشوفش غيرها الوحيدة الى معاها وفى هوها ارتحت  انا عمرها ما هتبقى ماضى الى بينا مكنش عادى حب عاش من يوم لقانا ولسة  هيعيش 100سنة 



عمرها ما هتبقى ماضى الى بينا مكنش عادى


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 يونيو 2013)

*ياحمام بتنوح ليه .. محمد منير *​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (19 يونيو 2013)

يا جامد يا رور انا بموت ف الاغنية دي
و خصوصا الحتة بتاعت و الحزن ده له لون وروايح جامد جدا
انا بسمع اليسا 
ساعات


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 يونيو 2013)

moky قال:


> يا جامد يا رور انا بموت ف الاغنية دي
> و خصوصا الحتة بتاعت و الحزن ده له لون وروايح جامد جدا
> انا بسمع اليسا
> ساعات


*اغانى منير كلها تجنن وخصوصا دى بموت فيها 
وانا كمان بقى بموت فى اغنية  ساعات بعشقها وبعشق كل اغانى اليسا 
زوقك حلو يا موكى طالعالى ههههههه*​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (19 يونيو 2013)

> اغانى منير كلها تجنن وخصوصا دى بموت فيها
> وانا كمان بقى بموت فى اغنية ساعات بعشقها وبعشق كل اغانى اليسا
> زوقك حلو يا موكى طالعالى ههههههه



ههههههههههههههههه
يا باشا احنا نطول بس 

اه اليسا دي ملهاش حل 
بسمع دلوقتي و بيستحي اليسا


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 يونيو 2013)

كن صديقى .. ماجدة الرومى ​


----------



## johna&jesus (20 يونيو 2013)

وحشني ايدو تلمسني طريقة نطقو لآسمي دا روحي وغايبة عن جسمي انا عايشة والسلام هزارو وهو بالو رايق وشكلو لما يدايق وحشني كلمنا طول الليل علي صوتو كنت بنام <3 وحشني سؤالو عني انا ببكي من بغني وروحي رايحة مني بتبعتلو السلام انا الي في بعدو بشقي عشان من قلبي عاشقة ونفسي في حضن﻿ يبقي اصحي جنبو وانام <3 بعيد عني لكن شايفاه ولحظة بلحظة عايشة معاه حياتي ابتدت وياه ومتكملش الا بيه وحيدة ضعيفة منسية وحبو احلى ما فيا هتسوى ايه الحياة ديا لو مش عايشة ليه 
الاغنيه حلوة اوووووى


----------



## YOYO JESUS (20 يونيو 2013)

مشيت وياك طريقى وكنت حالف اكملة
ماجاش على بالى خالص اللى كنت بتعملة
صغرت فى عينى اكتر من اللى كنت اتخيلة
فهمت ان اللى بينا دة كان غلط من اولة

انا فوقت متأخر لقيتك هادد اللى بنية
ويارتنى كنت اقدر اسامح بس هاعمل اية
خلتنى مستخسر اعيشلك حتى لو ليومين

انا كنت مستنى تشيلنى جو حضـــن عنيك
وطلعت بتخونى ولسة عايزنى ابقــى عليك
دى الغلطة مش منى ومحدش عارف الخير فين

معاك غمضت عينى وكنت ماشى بنيتى
لية استخسرت فيا اشوف فى حضنك فرحتى
ياريت ترتاح وتـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــهدى
علشان خلاص من ناحـــــــــــــــــــــيتى
هاعيش بعدك واكمل ايوة هامشى فى سكتى


----------



## YOYO JESUS (20 يونيو 2013)

*دلوقتى عرفتنى وبقيت بتحبنى
صدقت خلاص كلامى ورجعت بتحبنى
كان فين حبك زمان
وانا مش لاقيه الحنان
دلوقت خلاص رجعلى بعد ما فات الاوان
وهستناك على ايه
قلبى نداك وانا ليه
كل يومين وياك بغنيلك وافكر فيك
كل يومين بكلام
قلبى خلاص يا غرام
كل ما اقول هنساك 
الاقينى بلاقينى بفكر فيك*


----------



## kalimooo (20 يونيو 2013)

[YOUTUBE]frqkSSvdMwI[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (20 يونيو 2013)

نسيت الناس
حسام حبيب


----------



## YOYO JESUS (20 يونيو 2013)

*يا سى السيد يا سى السيد متحكم ليه يا سى السيد ومعاند ليه يا سى السيد ايه  بتعاند قلبك ليه وتعبنى فى حبك ليه دى الحب السيد واحنا ملك ايديك غاوى  تجننى ولا انت فاكر ان الحب كده كده كده تتعبنى ولى  امتى يا سيدى انا قلبى  حيردى بكده دى انا ليل ونهار وانا قلبى فى هواك محتار يا ابو قلب عنيد  وسيبنى فى نار ايه بتعاند قلبك ليه وتعبنى فى حبك ليه دى الحب السيد واحنا  ملك ايديك مالك غير حبى وانت اللى حتيجى فى يوم وتقولى انا انا جاب قلبى  وفى بعدك عدى عليا اليوم بى سنه*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (20 يونيو 2013)

_سكك البنات  .. ايه 100 سكة
 يجى بالاصول .. يلاقينى فكة
 انا مسعدوش .. لو اشيل منه
 ولا هرحمه .. لو فيه شاكة

 اجى بالحنية .. انا انا
 بوردة وبهدية .. انا انا
 باهتمامه بيا .. لوحدى انا بالذات

 عارف البنات  .. ايه يجننها
 طول اليومين .. تبعد عنها
 معظمكم صنف .. عينيه فارغة 
 وهى واحد .. مالى عينها_


----------



## YOYO JESUS (20 يونيو 2013)

_شيخ الشباب
نانسى عجرم_


----------



## YOYO JESUS (20 يونيو 2013)

*
اخترت ارجع معاك اهاتى اصلى محرمتش
اه ما انا غاوية اتعب ياناس عيونى علشان الحب صدقونى
ما انا لو حبيت تابت عيونى يعنى ما اجرمتش
مش قولتلى اسكتى هتصرف ادينى سكت
علقتنى سيبتنى فى الهوا وكمان هتلت
شوف كام مرة غلط ياحبيبى وانا فوت
حتى معادنا كان الساعة ستة ستة واهى ستة وتلت
طب عارف يااسمك ايه خلاصه الموضوع
اول ما اول اوكى لازم تقول مسموع

سيبتنى ومشيت سبع ليالى مسالتش يوم رحمت حالى
عندك مشكلتى حلهالى اسبوع ولا همك
قلبك غلطان وانا اللى اجيله والله برافو شد حيله
عارف لو جيت وهتحميله ذنبك على جمبك
مش قولتلى اسكتى هتصرف ادينى سكت
علقتنى سيبتنى فى الهوا وكمان هتلت
شوف كام مرة غلط ياحبيبى وانا فوت
حتى معادنا كان الساعة ستة ستة واهى ستة وتلت
طب عارف يااسمك ايه خلاصه الموضوع
اول ما اول اوكى لازم تقول مسموع*


----------



## kawasaki (20 يونيو 2013)

[YOUTUBE]/u_FSDIecWFQ[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## kawasaki (20 يونيو 2013)

[YOUTUBE]/Pyw9Ootqlwg[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (20 يونيو 2013)

بناديك تعالى

عمرو دياب


----------



## soso a (20 يونيو 2013)

أشكيك لمين و الخصم أنت والحكم
أنا شكوتي منك إليك​


----------



## johna&jesus (21 يونيو 2013)

_*عيشنى اكتر *_
_*جنااااااااااااات*_​


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 يونيو 2013)

*راحوا الحبايب .. عدوية *​


----------



## johna&jesus (21 يونيو 2013)

_*لو  نهدى حبة *_
_*وائل جسار*_​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (21 يونيو 2013)

مين فينا المصدوم
وائل الجسار


----------



## johna&jesus (21 يونيو 2013)

_*اللى راح*_
_*تامر حسنى *_​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (21 يونيو 2013)

لمين هعيش
وائل الجسار


----------



## johna&jesus (21 يونيو 2013)

*المروحة بتاعت الكيسة هههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (21 يونيو 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> *المروحة بتاعت الكيسة هههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​



ههههههههه
اسمع صمتك اسهل ههههههههههههه


----------



## johna&jesus (21 يونيو 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> ههههههههه
> اسمع صمتك اسهل ههههههههههههه


 ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
:new2:


----------



## YOYO JESUS (21 يونيو 2013)

مشيت خلاص
وائل الجسار


----------



## YOYO JESUS (21 يونيو 2013)

موجوع
وائل الجسار


----------



## johna&jesus (21 يونيو 2013)

*حين اذ اتلذذ بالقدير*
*ابونا داود لمعى*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (21 يونيو 2013)

مين دا اللى نسيك
نانسى عجرم


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (21 يونيو 2013)

انا بنسحب معاد بدي اشتكي
انا بنسحب يحرم علي عيوني البكي
انا بنسحب  من قلبك وخلص الحكي
انا عم شوفك غلـــــــط ..

♪جسار♪ .... ♫انا بنسحب♫


----------



## YOYO JESUS (21 يونيو 2013)

مصدومة
اليسا


----------



## +Sameh+ (21 يونيو 2013)

تأمل العمق الروحي​


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 يونيو 2013)

*كان ياما كان .. ميادة الحناوى *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 يونيو 2013)

*اسعد واحدة .. اليسا *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (21 يونيو 2013)

[YOUTUBE]kh1UHMna8LU[/YOUTUBE]

ايوة ... ادى كل امالى 
حلوة ... واجمل فى خيالى
يعنى . لا دى حكاية تانية
هو .... أحلى ما فى الدنيا

♪نجاة الصغيرة♪ •••♫فاكرة♫

اغنية روووووعة:08:


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 يونيو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> [YOUTUBE]kh1UHMna8LU[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ايوة ... ادى كل امالى
> حلوة ... واجمل فى خيالى
> ...



فاكرة؟  .....انا ناسية وفاكرة
حبه؟.....بقى ماضى وذكرى
يعني ..  عندى يادوب فكرة
لكن ....خلينا ف بكرة 
اغنية جميلة بموت فيها


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (21 يونيو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> فاكرة؟  .....انا ناسية وفاكرة
> حبه؟.....بقى ماضى وذكرى
> يعني ..  عندى يادوب فكرة
> لكن ....خلينا ف بكرة
> اغنية جميلة بموت فيها


اه اه على اللي بتمناه
ياه ياه على اللي بستناه
ده كده اهو
ده انا عمرى حايبتدى وياه
انا عايزة اطير مع حب كبير
واكبر بكتير من كل غرام عرفوه الناس
واعيش واعيش وانا غيره ماليش
وفى قلبى مافيش اكتر من الحب والاحساس
انسى روحى معاه    والقى لحياتى حياة

الكوبليه ده مشكلة بجد:08:


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 يونيو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> اه اه على اللي بتمناه
> ياه ياه على اللي بستناه
> ده كده اهو
> ده انا عمرى حايبتدى وياه
> ...


جامد اخر خمناشر حاجة ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (21 يونيو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> جامد اخر خمناشر حاجة ​


لا عشرتاشر حاجه:w00t:


----------



## YOYO JESUS (21 يونيو 2013)

عجبتينى كتير
هانى العمرى


----------



## +Sameh+ (21 يونيو 2013)

ترنيمة حملي ثقيل ​


----------



## +Sameh+ (21 يونيو 2013)

ترنيمة غيرت أوغسطين​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (21 يونيو 2013)

_انت ايه مش كفايه عليك تجرحني حرام عليك انت ايه 

انت ايه دموعي حبيبي تهون عليك 
طب وليه انا راضيه انك تجرحني وروحي فيك 
طب وليه يعني ايه راضيه بعذابي بين ايديك 

لو كان ده حب ياويلي منه 
لوكان ده ذنبي ماتوب عنه 
لو كان نصيبي اعيش ف جراح حاعيش في جراح 

مش حرام 
مش حرام انك تخدعني ف حبي ليك مش حرام 
مش حرام الغرام وسنين حياتي وعشقي ليك 
ضاع قوام ولا كان لعبه ف حياتك بتداويك 
ضاع قوام الحنان وحضن قلبي واملي فيك 

لو كان ده حب ياويلي منه 
لوكان ده ذنبي ماتوب عنه 
لو كان نصيبي اعيش ف جراح حاعيش في جراح 

لو كان ده حب ياويلي منه 
لوكان ده ذنبي مااتوب عنه 
لو كان نصيبي اعيش ف جراح حاعيش في جراح 

لو كان ده حب ياويلي منه 
لوكان ده ذنبي ماتوب عنه 
لو كان نصيبي اعيش ف جراح حاعيش في جراح _


----------



## YOYO JESUS (21 يونيو 2013)

_اقوى موسيقى حزن فى العشق الممنوع_


----------



## +Sameh+ (21 يونيو 2013)

سلسلة تأملات البابا شنودة​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (21 يونيو 2013)

خيط ضعيف
جنات


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 يونيو 2013)

*يا زمانى .. مدحت صالح *​


----------



## kawasaki (21 يونيو 2013)

*طب انا قاعد مابسمعش حاجه*​


----------



## kawasaki (21 يونيو 2013)

[YOUTUBE]/rgPNHKBj9ko[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## ســنـ،ـدسٌ ~ (21 يونيو 2013)

*احمد جمال فى أرب ايدول ^.^
بجد اغنية مصر جاااااااااااااااامدة مووووووووووت ^.^
*​


----------



## kalimooo (21 يونيو 2013)

[YOUTUBE]O9R74fQrf5w[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (21 يونيو 2013)

عجبتينى كتير

هانى العمرى


----------



## +Sameh+ (21 يونيو 2013)

تأمل الإنسان القوي -البابا شنودة-​


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 يونيو 2013)

*فى حاجات .. نانسى *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 يونيو 2013)

يا حمام بتنوح ليه .. منير ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 يونيو 2013)

*عاشقة وغلبانة .. الصبوحة *​


----------



## johna&jesus (22 يونيو 2013)

*ارحمنى يارب فمشوارى *
*هايدى منتصر*​


----------



## إيمليــآ (22 يونيو 2013)

*,.*

نآطرين تلوح يآ حلو وتبوح ،
وتسمع شكآويكـ للوردآت


*فيــروز* ..♥




*.،*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 يونيو 2013)

[YOUTUBE]8CJvyHLcbwE[/YOUTUBE]

يابويا تعبااااااااااان
بمشاكل ملياااااااااان

صلي عشاني يابابا كيرلس
تهجرني الاحزان....
تهجرني الاحزان وتسيبني وارجع اكون فرحان •

♪بولس ملاك♪ ♣♣ ♫يابويا تعبان♫


----------



## Veronicaa (22 يونيو 2013)

على نار,, صابر الرباعي


----------



## إيمليــآ (22 يونيو 2013)

*,.
*
*بنت وولد* ...على آلحجآر وهدى عمآر




 *.،*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 يونيو 2013)

*يا بتول زادت علينا : أحزاننا و اتحنينا
	تحت حمولنا و بقينا : في هموم متقيدين
	ويا أم يسوع فادينا : بشافعتك صلي لينا
	عايزين معونة لينا : لحنانك محتاجين

♪ مريم ام الغلابه ♪ ←← ♫بولس ملاك♫
*[YOUTUBE]uJjwm_0j79U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## +Sameh+ (22 يونيو 2013)

تأمل حروب الشياطين-البابا شنودة-​


----------



## ســنـ،ـدسٌ ~ (22 يونيو 2013)

*سونج تلحينى وتأليفى انآآ وصديقى ( مورآآ )
اسمهآآ وحشتينى يا امى

*​


----------



## soso a (22 يونيو 2013)

نبض الشوارع امال ماهر


----------



## ســنـ،ـدسٌ ~ (22 يونيو 2013)

*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OS_Ilotc0Ic*​


----------



## soso a (22 يونيو 2013)

سـ قال:


> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OS_Ilotc0Ic*​




 

ممكن نقول عليها الحقيقه المؤلمه اللى بيحسها كثير من الناس 
بس كلمتها فظيعه


----------



## soul & life (22 يونيو 2013)

صعبة الحياة


----------



## ســنـ،ـدسٌ ~ (22 يونيو 2013)

soso a قال:


> ممكن نقول عليها الحقيقه المؤلمه اللى بيحسها كثير من الناس
> بس كلمتها فظيعه




*شور هى الحقيقة المؤلمة 
وفعلا بجد سونج جامده
*​


----------



## soso a (22 يونيو 2013)

احترامى للحرامى


----------



## ســنـ،ـدسٌ ~ (22 يونيو 2013)

soso a قال:


> احترامى للحرامى





*ههههههههههه
تيب وربونآآ انا كومان بسمعهآآ ^.^
*​


----------



## soso a (22 يونيو 2013)

سـ قال:


> *ههههههههههه
> تيب وربونآآ انا كومان بسمعهآآ ^.^
> *​



هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

:t31::t31::t31:

ودى كمان جامده


----------



## ســنـ،ـدسٌ ~ (22 يونيو 2013)

*انشودة ماتت امى !!*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (22 يونيو 2013)

*[FONT=&quot]أنا كنت ماشى فى الصحرا ومشوارى طوويل*​​ *[FONT=&quot]أية اللى غصبنى أروح عندك وأبيع مواوويل[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ونسيت مواويلى وبقيت أنت.... لوحدك مواااال[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ماتبطل تمشى بحنية .. ما تبطل تمشى بحنية[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ليقوم زلزال[/FONT]*​
*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]كعب الغزال يا متحنى بدم الغزال[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]محمد رشدى
[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## YOYO JESUS (22 يونيو 2013)

عجبتينى كتير
هانى العمرى
عجبنى اوى الاغنية دى


----------



## kawasaki (22 يونيو 2013)

[YOUTUBE]/gnOp3rGu3Ms[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## kawasaki (22 يونيو 2013)

[YOUTUBE]/0nidXlC1R0M[/YOUTUBE]​ 
قولي بحبك​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (22 يونيو 2013)

عرفت تغير من نفسها
تامرا حسنى


----------



## ســنـ،ـدسٌ ~ (22 يونيو 2013)

*احلف بسماها وبترابها !!*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (22 يونيو 2013)

انا لشحد حبك من عند الله شحاته
نجوى كرم


----------



## ســنـ،ـدسٌ ~ (22 يونيو 2013)

*مهرجان اه يا بت يا خايبة واعصابك سايبه ^.^*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (22 يونيو 2013)

فوقت متاخر

رامى جمال


----------



## kawasaki (22 يونيو 2013)

[YOUTUBE]/dOLjFF0XYRA[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## ســنـ،ـدسٌ ~ (22 يونيو 2013)

*مهرجان
الـ 8%
*​


----------



## kalimooo (22 يونيو 2013)

[YOUTUBE]bslAfiQXgIs&feature=player_detailpage[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 يونيو 2013)

*ساعات بشتاق .. محمد فؤاد *​


----------



## kawasaki (22 يونيو 2013)

[YOUTUBE]/fx2ZmhYHxH4[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 يونيو 2013)

*قلب العاشق .. جورج وسوف *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 يونيو 2013)

[YOUTUBE]GUSYG9CEQok[/YOUTUBE]

رائع يااحمد
ياااارب تكسب النهارده


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 يونيو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> [YOUTUBE]GUSYG9CEQok[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> رائع يااحمد
> ياااارب تكسب النهارده


*ابقى فكرينى اشوف الحلقة النهاردة يا بت علشان دايما بنساه *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 يونيو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ابقى فكرينى اشوف الحلقة النهاردة يا بت علشان دايما بنساه *​


حبيبتي فاضل تلت ساعه بالظبط وتشتغل


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 يونيو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> حبيبتي فاضل تلت ساعه بالظبط وتشتغل


*هههههه مانا هكون نسيت*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 يونيو 2013)

*لو كل عاشق .. جورج وسوف *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 يونيو 2013)

*صدفة .. عايدة الايوبى *​


----------



## kalimooo (22 يونيو 2013)

[YOUTUBE]ClDziBzimyk[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 يونيو 2013)

*وردة .. عملت ايه فينا السنين *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 يونيو 2013)

*♪ام كلثوم♪ ←← ♫ليلة حب ♫*


----------



## kalimooo (23 يونيو 2013)

[YOUTUBE]DNLrH50XU2g[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (23 يونيو 2013)

كتر خيرى
شرين


----------



## YOYO JESUS (23 يونيو 2013)

*لو في طير وأوصلك وتحبيني .. من قلب كبير بقدملك كل سنيني 
عجبتيني  كتير
مهضومه كتير
انتي مش بس عجبتينى انتي قتلتيني
لوفي طير واوصلك وتحبيني .. من قلب كبير بقدملك كل سنيني
عجبتيني كتير 
مهضومه كتير
لو في بحبك اتهنى اتهنى لو فيي جيبك لعنا لعنا
بطلب من ربي وبتمنى بتمنى شوية حنية تعطيني
عجبتيني كتير
ومهضومه كتير
لوفي طير واوصلك وتحبيني .. من قلب كبير بقدملك كل سنيني
لوفي ضمك بعنيي بعنيي شوفك حدي وأقرب ليي ليي
اعطيكي كل الحنية الحنية 
أعطيكي كل الحنية حنية
وحبك أكتر وتحبيني
عجبتيني كتير
ومهضومه كتير
انتي مش بس عجبتيني انتي قتلتيني
لوفي طير واوصلك وتحبيني من قلب كبير بقدملك قلبي هدية​

​*

​


----------



## soso a (23 يونيو 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> *لو في طير وأوصلك وتحبيني .. من قلب كبير بقدملك كل سنيني​*





لارا بنت الملك قال:


> *عجبتيني كتير​*
> *مهضومه كتير​*
> *انتي مش بس عجبتينى انتي قتلتيني​*
> *لوفي طير واوصلك وتحبيني .. من قلب كبير بقدملك كل سنيني​*
> ...



  


 [YOUTUBE]frqkSSvdMwI[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (23 يونيو 2013)

محمد نور

انا قلبى هو اللى هيكسب


----------



## johna&jesus (23 يونيو 2013)

_*مش بايدى *_
_*محمد رجب*_​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (23 يونيو 2013)

جتيلك
رامى جمال


----------



## johna&jesus (23 يونيو 2013)

_*كبرتك عل ىسيدك *_
_*اصاله*_​


----------



## +Sameh+ (23 يونيو 2013)

راجعلك أصل أنا منك​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (23 يونيو 2013)

فوقت متاخر

رامى جمال


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 يونيو 2013)

*يا حمام بتنوح ليه .. منير *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 يونيو 2013)

*الا انت .. نجاة *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 يونيو 2013)

*القريب منك .. نجاة *​


----------



## kawasaki (23 يونيو 2013)

[YOUTUBE]/XGjCvKiLwZ0[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (23 يونيو 2013)

انت منى
يارا


----------



## ســنـ،ـدسٌ ~ (23 يونيو 2013)

*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FWybN_oDhas*​


----------



## ســنـ،ـدسٌ ~ (23 يونيو 2013)

*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lFbyM-J6LqU*​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (24 يونيو 2013)

بسمع ترنيمة مين احن منك​


----------



## soso a (24 يونيو 2013)

*علمنى حبكــــــــــــ*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (24 يونيو 2013)

نانسى عجرم

بدك تبقى فيك


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (24 يونيو 2013)

حاسس بحبك 
فيفيان السودانية


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 يونيو 2013)

ساعات .. اليسا ​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (24 يونيو 2013)

مصدومة
اليسا


----------



## johna&jesus (24 يونيو 2013)

موسيقى كدا بس   حلوة اوى


----------



## soso a (24 يونيو 2013)

*
*

*ترنيمه سامحنى يا سيدى*​


----------



## soso a (24 يونيو 2013)

لا يستحيل عليه شئ هو القادر ربى الحى اسود اتون ميهمنيش ما دمت واثق انه حى   
ق: من ايه ارهب ولا اخاف وانا فى ايد راعى الخراف اللى بيده ماسك الدفه وهايوصلنى للضفاف
عينه عليا طول السنين ماسك دايما يدى اليمين قائد ليا فى غربنى ويكفكف لي دمع العين 
 ارفع راسى فى الصعابارى حبيبى ورا الضباب   
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (24 يونيو 2013)

يايسوع تعبان


----------



## +Sameh+ (24 يونيو 2013)

راجعلك اصل أنا منكـ​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (24 يونيو 2013)

لمين هعيش


----------



## YOYO JESUS (24 يونيو 2013)

طريق جديد

احمد جمال - فرح يوسف - محمد عساف


----------



## YOYO JESUS (24 يونيو 2013)

انا لشحد حبك من عند الله شحاتة

بصوت فرح يوسف


----------



## kawasaki (24 يونيو 2013)

[YOUTUBE]/l8u0XgqsJUU[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## kalimooo (24 يونيو 2013)

[YOUTUBE]Ve2WyH3P4nA&feature=player_detailpage[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## soso a (24 يونيو 2013)

[YOUTUBE]MauAY8yVi2c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## kawasaki (24 يونيو 2013)

[YOUTUBE]/-qYqi-EMErU[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## ســنـ،ـدسٌ ~ (24 يونيو 2013)

*عبدو موته*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (24 يونيو 2013)

تأمل إجذبني ورائكـ -البابا شنودة- ​


----------



## soso a (24 يونيو 2013)

سقط القناع للرائعه ماجده الرومى كلمات محمود درويش  

سقط القناع عن القناع عن القناع 
لا اخوة لك يا أخي لا أصدقاء 
يا صديقي لا قلاع 
لا الماء عندك لا الدواء ولا السماء 
ولا الدماء ولا الشراع 
ولا الأمام ولا الوراء 

حاصر حصارك لا مفر 
سقطت ذراعك فالتقطها 
واضرب عدوك لا مفر 
وسقطت قربك فالتقطني 
واضرب عدوك بي فأنت الآن حر 
قتلاك او جرحاك فيك ذخيرة 
فاضرب بها اضرب عدوك لا مفر 

حاصر حصارك بالجنون 
وبالجنون 
ذهب الذين تحبهم ذهبوا 
فاما أن تكون 
أو لا تكون 
سقط القناع عن القناع 
سقط القناع 
ولا أحد 
========================
 الاك في هذا المدى المفتوح للأعداء والنسيان 
لا أحد فاجعل كل متراس بلد لا أحد 

هي هجرة أخرى 
فلا تكتب وصيتك الأخيرة والسلاما 
سقط السقوط وأنت تعلو 
فكرة ويدا وشاما 
لا بر الا ساعداك لا بحر الا الغامض الكحلي 
فتقمص الأشياء كي تتقمص الأشياء خطوتك الحراما 
واسحب ظلالك عن بلاط الحاكم العربي 
حتى لا يعلقها وساما 

حاصر حصارك لا مفر 
سقطت ذراعك فالتقطها 
واضرب عدوك لا مفر 
وسقطت قربك فالتقطني 
واضرب عدوك بي فأنت الآن حر 
قتلاك او جرحاك فيك ذخيرة 
فاضرب بها اضرب عدوك لا مفر
​


----------



## ســنـ،ـدسٌ ~ (24 يونيو 2013)

*الموت علينآآ حق *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 يونيو 2013)

*اه بحبك .. سميرة سعيد *​


----------



## soso a (24 يونيو 2013)

كلمات اغنية سيدي الرئيس​

سيدي الرئيس تحية وبعد​
أقول في قلبي والمساء يغمر البلاد بالشجون اقول في قلبي واليأس بيننا وسيف الحق مسلط علينا والقلق المضني والقلق  يبيت ليلة أخرى لدينا​
سيدي الرئيس سيدي الرئيس أقول في قلبي من من سبى الحلم وأرخى الهم في حقد  علينا نسبى  الحلم وأرخى الهم في حقد علينا ومن رمى أيامنا بالقهر بالغدر  بالقهر بالغدر بأغلال السجون سيدي الرئيس سيدي الرئيس أتسمع الاحرار حين  يسألونا على مر دين الشهداء يقتلون أطفالنا في الليل بعد يحلمون من ينقض  الأحلام حين ينعسون​
سيدي الرئيس​
وبعد​
نمشي وبيننا يظل خائنون نمشي وبيننا يظلوا خائنون يوجعنا أنهم بثقتنا  يقاتلنا يجرحنا أنهما أنهم يقولن ما لا يفعلون إلى متى هم شرايين رؤانا  يسكنون سيدي الرئيس أتسمع الأحرار حين يسألون عمردينا الشهداء يسألون​
سيدى الرئيس 
وبعد
  بين يديك أوديعت دمعتنا جئنا إليك وبنا عزتنا (2) فلينهدم فلينهزم باب   السجون ولينهزم هذا الجنون ولينرجم ولينرجم من قد يقول وهذه قلوبنا معاقل   الحرية وهذه أجسادنا نتاهد الحرية ونقسم سنبقى لأننا وأرضنا والحق لأننا   وأرضنا أكثرية ​


[YOUTUBE]oT0S3oo16WY[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (24 يونيو 2013)

أتمنيت و استنيت واتحديت الدنيا بحالها 
ايام حلوه و ايام مره .. عدو عليااا

قولت زمااااان مهما اسيييت بكره نجوم السما دي هطولها 
ما اللي بيتعب لازم يوصل بعد شويه 

كنت في عز ضعفي بيبقي في قلبي طموووح
كنت بشوف في الضلمه بعيد .. شباك مفتوووح
شباااك مفتوووح

...

كل يوم بنعيشه اكيد .. بنكتشف في طريق جديد
كل يوم بنعيشه اكيد .. بنكتشف في طريق جديد
كل يوم بنعيشه اكيد .. بنكتشف في طريق جديد
كل يوم بنعيشه اكيد .. بنكتشف في طريق جديد

....

وانا دلوقتي واقف اغني ودموع عينيا بتهرب مني

واصل صوتي واصل صوتي لكل النااااااااس
لكل النااااااااااااس

اللي يعيش ياما يشوف 
واللي بيمشي بيشوف اكتر
كنت انا شايف صورة حلمي واقفه قصادي

كان في صوت سامعه يقووول .. بكره هييجي اليوم وهتقدر
اااااااه أقوي بقلمك و اسمع حلمك .. لما ينادي


فاضل خطوه وهوصل للي انا بحلم بيه
دانا اليوم اللي انا عيشت سنين وانا مستنييييييييييه
وانا مستنيييييييييييييييه


كل يوم بنعيشه اكيد .. بنكتشف في طريق جديد
كل يوم بنعيشه اكيد .. بنكتشف في طريق جديد
كل يوم بنعيشه اكيد .. بنكتشف في طريق جديد
كل يوم بنعيشه اكيد .. بنكتشف في طريق جديد


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 يونيو 2013)

*اسعد واحدة **.. اليسا *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 يونيو 2013)

*سود يا يسوع .. فاديا بزى *​


----------



## The Dragon Christian (25 يونيو 2013)

حليم بلاش عتاااااااااااب


----------



## سرجيوُس (25 يونيو 2013)

حليمممممممممم
يا خلى القلب


----------



## +Sameh+ (25 يونيو 2013)

علمني أنتظركـ يا رب​


----------



## johna&jesus (25 يونيو 2013)

_*خلينا اخوات *_​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (25 يونيو 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> _*خلينا اخوات *_​




اغنية مين دى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ :thnk0001::thnk0001:


----------



## YOYO JESUS (25 يونيو 2013)

اتفضل امشى
رامى جمال


----------



## YOYO JESUS (25 يونيو 2013)

قدامى طول عمرى قصاد عينى اللى بحلم بيه
قدامى من بدرى مفكرتش فى حبيك ليه

بقالنا سنين بنتقابل ومش فاكرين
هيجى اليوم نكون عاشقين وفاهمين اننا اصحاب

بقالنا سنين بشوفيك مره كل يومين
وكنت انا وانتى مش عارفين هنبقى انا وانتى يوم احباب

قدامى احلامى وكنت دا كله مابشوفهاش
حبيبتى انا اسف ده غلطه بجد مقصدهاش

بقالنا سنين بنتقابل ومش فاكرين

هيجى اليوم نكون عاشقين وفاهمين اننا اصحاب

بقالنا سنين بشوفيك مره كل يومين

وكنت انا وانتى مش عارفين هنبقى انا وانتى يوم احباب


----------



## johna&jesus (25 يونيو 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> اغنية مين دى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ :thnk0001::thnk0001:


 تامر حسنى :gun:


----------



## johna&jesus (25 يونيو 2013)

_مش هروووووووووووووح_
_هههههههههههههههههههههه_
_اغنيه زباله اوى_​


----------



## ســنـ،ـدسٌ ~ (25 يونيو 2013)

*خلينا اخوات !!*​


----------



## soso a (25 يونيو 2013)

سيدى الرئيس  

عجبانى دى بس مش ينفع الاسلوب الراقى حاليا  ده عندنا   ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 يونيو 2013)

*تعبت منك .. اليسا *​


----------



## kawasaki (25 يونيو 2013)

*لو ليا حق*​ 

[YOUTUBE]/uX3TjoJiAGc[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## The Dragon Christian (25 يونيو 2013)

عمرو دياب - تخيل


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 يونيو 2013)

*لو كان يرضيك .. عمرو دياب *​


----------



## +Sameh+ (25 يونيو 2013)

هو إنتِ لسه بتسألي -هاني شاكر-​


----------



## soso a (25 يونيو 2013)

انت شايف ضيق حيااتى

اه يا الهى ليس لى ملجا غيرك انا بين يديك ارحمنى فانت تعلم بدائى ودوائى


----------



## soso a (25 يونيو 2013)

ترنيمه بادخل عرش النعمه 
( بدخل عرش النعمه وبسكب نفسى أمامك ناظر ليك ...      وبسجدلك من قلبى وبطلب أنك ترفع نفسى أليك )2

    ( أصلك سامع قلبى الضارع قلبى اللى بيشتاق لحضورك
    ألمس روحى أشفى جروحى وكشف كل خبايا بنورك )2

    ( بدخل عرش النعمه ورنم تنطلق الكلمات تسبيحك ... ويفيض قلبى ليك يتكلم وقدم      نفسى ذبيحه )2

    ( أصلك سامع قلبى الضارع قلبى اللى بيشتاق لحضورك
    ألمس روحى أشفى جروحى وكشف كل خبايا بنورك )2

    ( بدخل عرش النعمه وسدق ان وعودك قوه لذاتى ... واثق أنها فيك تتحقق وتمم قصدك      فى حياتى )2

    ( أصلك سامع قلبى الضارع قلبى اللى بيشتاق لحضورك
    ألمس روحى أشفى جروحى وكشف كل خبايا بنورك )2​


----------



## kawasaki (25 يونيو 2013)

*مهرجان مرسي اول اغنية شعبيه للرئيس مرسي*
* الخطاب المنتظر غدا*​ 




*[YOUTUBE]/Kua3BYHjtkI[/YOUTUBE]*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 يونيو 2013)

*زى العسل .. الصبوحة *​


----------



## ســنـ،ـدسٌ ~ (25 يونيو 2013)

*بحلف بسماها وبترابها
احمد جمال !!
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 يونيو 2013)

*بانو . بانو .. سعاد حسنى* ​


----------



## ^_^mirna (25 يونيو 2013)

فيرووووووز ♥ ♥ ♥ ^_^


----------



## johna&jesus (25 يونيو 2013)

*توفيق عكاشة *
*ههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 يونيو 2013)

*القريب منك .. نجاة *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (26 يونيو 2013)

ترنيمة ← يايسوع تعبان ♪♫


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (26 يونيو 2013)

ترنيمة ← ♪ مريم ام الغلابه♪

*-يا بتول زادت علينا ♪♪ أحزاننا و اتحنينا
	تحت حمولنا و بقينا ♪♪ في هموم متقيدين
	ويا أم يسوع فادينا ♪♪ بشافعتك صلي لينا
	عايزين معونة لينا ♪♪ لحنانك محتاجين
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 يونيو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ترنيمة ← ♪ مريم ام الغلابه♪
> 
> *-يا بتول زادت علينا ♪♪ أحزاننا و اتحنينا
> تحت حمولنا و بقينا ♪♪ في هموم متقيدين
> ...



جت فى وقتها صدقينى 
بحب الترنيمة دى اووووووى​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (26 يونيو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> جت فى وقتها صدقينى
> بحب الترنيمة دى اووووووى​


فعلا ترنيمة جميله اووي وانا بحبها
مش علشان *بتول* صدقيني اوعي تفهميني صح:smile01


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (26 يونيو 2013)

ترنيمة ← ♫دايما بتخبيني♫

♣دايما بتخبيني اما تهب الريح 
◘ بجناحك تداريني وعدك وعد صريح
♠ لماالناس تنساني بشعر اني وحيد
♦ اصرخلك في مكاني تيجي بحب اكيد
☼ وتنسيني وتعزيني يايســـــــــــوع ...


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 يونيو 2013)

*مشغولة الناس عنى .. بولس ملاك *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 يونيو 2013)

لو قلبى .. ساتر ميخائيل ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (26 يونيو 2013)

♪ ترنيمة♪ ← ♫ قولوا للصديق خير ♫

☼☼ باعت حالا تلغراف
بيقولك ليه يابني تخاف
ده انت راعيا في وسط خراف
هي قطيعي اللي انا بحميه ☼☼


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 يونيو 2013)

*ترنيمة خطاياى لساتر ميخائيل *​


----------



## چاكس (26 يونيو 2013)

*أمينة
على مين على مين جاى بتضحك على مين*


----------



## soso a (26 يونيو 2013)

الفرق ما بينى وبينك ​


----------



## kalimooo (27 يونيو 2013)

خايف لاتروحي خايف علي روحي انا حدك 
خايف علي طول 
من لهفة قلبي  خايف علي حبي مش قادر اخبي ولا اقول...
خايف ياقلبي لولا روحتي انسي حالي افتش عليك ما لقيتك بهل اليالي حد  متاتكوني  حد ماتكوني خايف علي قلبي لما يسالني  عليكي شو بدي الوه والعطر  يسال عليكي مشتاق عيونك تشتاق عيوني.....
متعلق فيكي بدي اخبيكي حد اخليكي علي طول بسمع همساتك بلحق دعساتك خوفي توديكي علي طول....
خابف ياقلبي لولا روحتي انسي حالي فتش عليك ما لقيكي بهل اليالي  حدماتكوني  حد ماتكوني خايف علي قلبي شو بدي الوه والعطر يسال عليكي تشتاق عيوني  تشتاق عيوني.....
اه اه اه اه
 خايف ياقلبي لولا روحتي انسي حالي فتش عليكي مالقيكي فهل اليالي حد ماتكوني حد ماتكوني 
خايف علي قلبي لما يسالني عليكي شو بدي الوه والعطر يسال عليكي  تشتاق عيوني تشتاق عيوني ....
خايف ياقلبي لولا روحتي انسي حالي فتشت عليكي ماالقيكي فهل اليالي حد بتكوني اه اه حد بتكوني اه اه..
خايف ياقلبي لما يسالني عليكي شو بدي الوه والعطر يسال عليكي تشتاق عيوني تشتاق عيوني





[YOUTUBE]bYsO8RuLuI8[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## soso a (27 يونيو 2013)

القرااااااااااار ​


----------



## The Dragon Christian (27 يونيو 2013)

الانسان القوي قداسه البابا شنوده


----------



## soso a (27 يونيو 2013)

مين يقدر يقول ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 يونيو 2013)

*يا حمام بتنوح ليه .. منير *​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (27 يونيو 2013)

كل القصايد


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (27 يونيو 2013)

هل عندك شك 
كاظم الساهر


----------



## zezza (27 يونيو 2013)

مين يشفيك ؟!
الخبر السار


----------



## soso a (27 يونيو 2013)

[YOUTUBE]CfCF-JadAKw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## soso a (27 يونيو 2013)

[YOUTUBE]BMQ03_vs0rQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## +Sameh+ (27 يونيو 2013)

مش بالكلام القلب يطلع للسما​


----------



## +Sameh+ (27 يونيو 2013)

ساكت ليه -هايدي-​


----------



## إيمليــآ (27 يونيو 2013)

*,.*

*إسألوآ كتآب آلتآريخ من هى مصر ...~ أحمد جمآل
*


*
.،*​ ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 يونيو 2013)

*يا حبيبتى يا مصر 
شادية *​


----------



## +Sameh+ (27 يونيو 2013)

ثبت أنظاركـ فيه-أسامة سبيع-​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (27 يونيو 2013)

انا لشحد حبك
فرح يوسف


----------



## +Sameh+ (27 يونيو 2013)

على بابكـ دق قلبي​


----------



## kawasaki (27 يونيو 2013)

*وياه*
[YOUTUBE]/U4n8-HEuaDI[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (27 يونيو 2013)

لقيت معاك
سوما


----------



## إيمليــآ (27 يونيو 2013)

*,.*
*my way ...~ **frank sinatra* 


*
.،*​ ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 يونيو 2013)

*صوتك .. منير* ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 يونيو 2013)

*ساعات ساعات .. الصبوحة *​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (28 يونيو 2013)

حارة السقايين 
منيييييييير


----------



## soso a (28 يونيو 2013)

يا يسوع تعبان ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 يونيو 2013)

*لولا الملامة .. وردة *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 يونيو 2013)

*دار يا دار .. وديع الصافى *​


----------



## +Sameh+ (28 يونيو 2013)

ثبت أنظاركـ فيه -أسامة سبيع-​


----------



## soso a (28 يونيو 2013)

اتمرد قبل ما نتشريد ونيرون يستخدم ولاعته ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 يونيو 2013)

*كلمات .. ماجدة الرومى *​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (28 يونيو 2013)

بالاحضان احمد جمال


----------



## soso a (28 يونيو 2013)

[YOUTUBE]zq5FBDoaA8M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## +Sameh+ (28 يونيو 2013)

اتكلمي -مصطفي كامل-​


----------



## soso a (28 يونيو 2013)

ترنيمه مسيرها تنتهى وده كلام الووعود 

*مسيرها  تنتهي وده كلام وعود .. الضيقة هتختفي مادام ربنا  موجود .. احمينا من  التجارب وابعد عنا التعالب .. اللي تدخل ياربي تفسد  الكروم .. سهل لينا  المصاعب وشيل كل المتاعب دي ايديك لما تبارك تشيل عنا  الهموم... مسيرها  تنتهي*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 يونيو 2013)

ترنيمة احفظ بلادنا يارب ​


----------



## +Sameh+ (28 يونيو 2013)

ساعات -إليسا-​


----------



## soso a (28 يونيو 2013)

الله موووووووجوووووود​


----------



## soso a (28 يونيو 2013)

اشبع كل الجمع يسوووووووووع رائعه بجد الكلمات


----------



## +Sameh+ (28 يونيو 2013)

مالكـ يا دنيـا -حمادة هلال-​


----------



## انت شبعي (28 يونيو 2013)

لحن الالحان اسمك يا يسوع


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 يونيو 2013)

*تعبت منك .. اليسا *​


----------



## انت شبعي (28 يونيو 2013)

اووووه شكلك بتحبى الأغنية دية يا رورتى 
طالعة لاوختشك


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 يونيو 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> اووووه شكلك بتحبى الأغنية دية يا رورتى
> طالعة لاوختشك


*فعلا يا ميرا بس انا بموت فى الالبوم ده كله 
انا بسمع دلوقتى متفائلة اليسا 
*​


----------



## kalimooo (28 يونيو 2013)

[YOUTUBE]r_6aaFHkgOg[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## انت شبعي (28 يونيو 2013)

و متفاءلة بردو أغنية جامدة يا رورو
انا بسمع أغنية قديمة اسمها وحشتنى


----------



## johna&jesus (28 يونيو 2013)

اخترنااااااااااه
بس  بشكل جديد 
ههههههههههههه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 يونيو 2013)

تعالي اتصالح علي نفسي وانا وياك
واعيش جوه سلام ايديك واموووت وانا بهواك ☼☼





♪ اليسا ♪ ♫في عيونك♫


----------



## kalimooo (28 يونيو 2013)

يوم الرحيل حبيبي دمعه دوبتي فيها كل الحنين وسدئيني يلي انتي سامعه ما  تضيعيش عشره سنين خلصي من ئلبي تارك وبردي بدموعي نارك بس ما تخونيش هوايه  مايغبش نورك عن سمايا ازاي ازاي بهون عليكي ازاي ازاي دنا بين ايديكي لمه  حنان بدوبيني ئربي يا حضن دافي واملي ئلبي بنور عيونك واسمعي من ئلب صافي  ما يفكر بيوم يخونك ئربيني وسهريني قربك ليالي حبه عينك يا اغلى من كل غالي  يا صدى صوت الناس في صمت اليالي بس ما تخونيش هوايا ما يغبش نورك عن سمايا  وازاي ازاي بهون عليكي ازاي ازاي وانا بين ايديكي لمسه حنان اشعري بيا يا  ئلبي ولحنين الي مستخبي في حياته ئلبي وبضلوعي ما انتي طول عمرك بئربي   نوري بلحب دربي بنسى حبي بدموعي اشعري بيا يا ئلبي بس ما تخونيش هوايا ما  يغبش نورك عن سمايا بلمسه حنان بدوبيني 


[YOUTUBE]PnBnuvL2ZK0[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 يونيو 2013)

مشتاقه كتيررررر نرجع نتلاقي يوم
ننسي العتب ولوم
نضحك سوا نفرح سوا
نتمشي عدروب الهوي
نام وصحا ع ايديك





♪اليسا♪  ☼سلملي عليه☼


----------



## انت شبعي (28 يونيو 2013)

بسمع اغنية ناموس عمال يقرص ياخويا هههههه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 يونيو 2013)

من هنا ورايح .. انا قلبي هيسامح
وانا قالوا قلبي جريح .. احسن مايقولوا جارح
مابقتش مستهله اكره ولو وهله
كل الجراح سهله .. ودواها بقي واضح





♪♪جورج وسوف♪♪ ☼من هنا ورايح☼


----------



## انت شبعي (28 يونيو 2013)

من اليسا لجورج وسوف يا قلبى لا تحزن هههههه
قلبتيها حزاينى ليه يا واثقة


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 يونيو 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> من اليسا لجورج وسوف يا قلبى لا تحزن هههههه
> قلبتيها حزاينى ليه يا واثقة


لا اليسا كانت فريحي شوية
انما جورج هو اللي حزايني
بس بحبه:smil12:


----------



## MIKEL MIK (28 يونيو 2013)

*سلف ودين​*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 يونيو 2013)

تعبت اداري واخبي جرحي
اخاف تخوني في يوم ملامحي
ويبان عليا الحزن حتي في عز فرحي ..




♫ابو ودبع♫ ♣بيحسدوني♣


----------



## johna&jesus (28 يونيو 2013)

*نجوان - اثر خطاب الرئيس علي الشعب المصري *
*جامدة*​


----------



## kalimooo (28 يونيو 2013)

مشتاق أضمك مشتاق أضمك 
ضمة العاشق ضمة العاشق بعد الغياب 
آه  الغياب مشتاق أضمك مشتاق أضمك مشتاق 
أضمك ضمة العاشق ضمة العاشق بعد الغياب 
أنا نفسي أؤلك أنا نفسي أؤلك عن لهفتي عن 
لهفتي  واشكي العذاب 
حبيبة ..
مهما آسوني حبيبة أو غربوني 
حبيبة..
 مهما آسوني حبيبة أو غربوني
قريبة دايما قريبة ساكنة بعيوني دايما أنا 
مشتاق أضمك
اسأليني عن شعوري عن شعوري يوم ما تغيبي بفتقد  نورك في ليلي في ليلي وكلمة حبيبي  والليالي الليالي  تطفي وأضمها
والنهار النهار يسود يومها وأصبر أصبر واستنى يوم التلاقي والصبر يخلص وشوقي في القلب باقي
يا حبيبة مهما آسوني حبيبة او غربوني 
حبيبة مهما آسوني حبيبة او غربوني 
قريبة قريبة دايما قريبة ساكنة في عيوني 
مشتاق أضمك 
مشتاق   مشتاق تمليني نور ياأرق من الزهور
مشتاق أخذك بحضني ونطير زي الطيور نطير  نطير زي 
الطيور 
مشتاق تمليني نور يا أرق من الزهور 
مشتاق آخذك في حضني ونطير زي الطيور
فرحي في بعدك حزين والشوف ويا الحنين 
فرحي في بعدك حزين والشوق ويا الحنين
ياخذوني بلهفة ليكي وألقاني بين ايديكي 
ياخذوني بلهفة ليكي والقاني بين ايديكي 
وانسى عمري ومكاني واسمي وكل العصور واسمي وكل 
العصور 

[YOUTUBE]9JQg_StCHlU&feature=player_detailpage[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (28 يونيو 2013)

سلامتها ام حسن
احمد جمال


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (29 يونيو 2013)

حقك عليا ياليالي متزعليش ... متزعليش
زعلانه طيب فهميني ازاي اعيش .. ازاي اعيش !





اكيد ☼ابو وديع ☼ ◄زمن العجايب


----------



## انت شبعي (29 يونيو 2013)

مانا واخدة بالى يا واثقة علشان كدا بقولك من فرايحى لحزاينى ليه كدا ؟
انا بسمع ع القهوة مع احمد يونس


----------



## YOYO JESUS (29 يونيو 2013)

انا لشحد حبك
فرح يوسف


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (29 يونيو 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> مانا واخدة بالى يا واثقة علشان كدا بقولك من فرايحى لحزاينى ليه كدا ؟
> انا بسمع ع القهوة مع احمد يونس



مش عارفه ميرا طلبت معايا جورج:smil12:
ياااااااه البرنامج ده لسه بيجي علي نجوم اف ام 
كنت بسمعه ززومااان


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (29 يونيو 2013)

☼☼ ضعيف وياك لكن بعدك هكون اضعف
حبيبي ياريت اسيبك بس مش هاعرف
عذابي هو حرماني .. وهمي لما تنساني
انا راضي بأحزاني ,, اعيش جنبك وملك ايديك ☼☼

← ابو وديع ← قول الكلمتين →


----------



## انت شبعي (29 يونيو 2013)

بيجي يا اوختشى لسة العرض مستمر


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (29 يونيو 2013)

☼☼ معرفش الدنيا مالها بيا ,, بتيجي عليا ليه مش ليا
صبرت كتير عليها ,, وعيشت فيها ,, شوفت واللي بيعيش يشوف
معرفش الغلطه فيها ياحبيبي ولافي الناس والظروف !☼☼

 ☼ابو وديع ☼ ◄الصبر طيب►


----------



## kalimooo (29 يونيو 2013)

[YOUTUBE]usop9Sv2SHM&feature=player_detailpage[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## انت شبعي (29 يونيو 2013)

بسمع نانسى ننوسة 
افتح قلبك تفرح
و برقص عليها كومان ههههههه


----------



## kalimooo (29 يونيو 2013)

[YOUTUBE]n4LTWxuxeJg[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (29 يونيو 2013)

☼اصعب فررررررررررراق ,, فراق الحبايب
اصعب عذذذذذذذذذذذذاب ,, الشوق اللي غايب
انا قلبي استني ياما ترجعلي بالسلامة
طمني مره دي الفرقه مرة وانت اللي عالم بحالي
هتجيني امتي ياواحشني انت ده الليل في بعدك ليالي☼

جورجي وسوف ◘ اصعب فراق


----------



## R.O.R.O (29 يونيو 2013)

*شخصية عنيدة .. اصالة *​


----------



## soso a (29 يونيو 2013)

هدوء الليل  

ما اجمله هدوووووووووء 

​


----------



## انت شبعي (29 يونيو 2013)

فيه حاجات تتحس و ما تتقالش


----------



## soso a (29 يونيو 2013)

*اغنية تعا ننسى*
 تعا ننسى تعا ننسى  الايام اللي راحت  ايام العذاب المرة وسنيني اللي ضاعت تعا ننسى ياقلبي بعد  وليل الغربه صعبه الفرق صعبه ما الها امان تعا ننسى ياروحي اللي عايش  بروحي جروحك وجروحك يشفيها النسيان تعا ننسى ياعيني لون الدمع بعيني مابينك  وبيني اقوى من الزمان اقوى من الزمان اه تعا ننسى                            ؤتعا ننسى اللي حولينا كل اللي حكيوا علينا واللي بكوا عينينا تعا ننسى  كل اللي لامونا واللي ظلمونا وننسى اللي نسيونا ونعيش بامان يدوينا النسيان  ياحبيبي يداوينا النسيان ونعيش بامان ونعيش بامان اه تعا ننسى تعا ننسى  اللي حولينا كل اللي حكيوا علينا واللي بكوا عينينا تعا ننسىكل اللي لامونا  واللي ظلمونا وننسى اللي نسيونا ونعيش بامان يدوينا النسيان ياحبيبي  يداوينا النسيان ونعيش بامان ونعيش بامان اه تعا ننسى ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (29 يونيو 2013)

*هل عندك شك .. كاظم *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (29 يونيو 2013)

*مين ده اللى نسيك .. نانسى *​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (29 يونيو 2013)

انا مش كداب
رامى جمال


----------



## tamav maria (29 يونيو 2013)

باسمع اخبار مصر واللي ها يحصل بكره


----------



## YOYO JESUS (29 يونيو 2013)

لو كنت نسيت
تامر وشرين


----------



## YOYO JESUS (29 يونيو 2013)

بهون عليكى
تامر حسنى


----------



## YOYO JESUS (29 يونيو 2013)

سامحنى انا فعلا مش هقدر اكون قدامك ومحبكش
انا دلوقتى بحبك اكتر ياريتنى اصلا معرفتكش
انا تعبان موجوع من بعدك انا صعبان على نفسى بجد
هو انا ينفع اعيش من بعدك هو اصلا فيه بعدك حدد
انا هبعد وهحاول انسى او أمثل على نفسى نسيت
فى الحالتين انا ضعت خلاص لو فعلا سبتنى ومشيت
انا بكرهك ياقلبيييي انا بكرهك﻿ مبتروحش غير للى بيجرحك
اه بكرهك ياقلبي انا بكرهك مبتروحش غير للي بيجرحك
انا بكررررهك مبتروحش غير للي بيجرحك اه﻿


----------



## YOYO JESUS (29 يونيو 2013)

سلامتها ام حسن من العين ومن الحسد وسلامتك يا حسن من الرمش اللي حسد
سلامتها سلامتها ام حسن
جالها الدور اللي ماشي
والدور منيمهاشي والعين مسيبهاشي
محسوده ام حسن
سلامتها ام حسن


----------



## جورجينيو- (29 يونيو 2013)

اخبارررررررررررررر


----------



## MIKEL MIK (29 يونيو 2013)

*سهران يا ليل -- عم جورج​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (29 يونيو 2013)

*ساعات .. اليسا *​


----------



## soso a (29 يونيو 2013)

طول عمرى  ​


----------



## soso a (29 يونيو 2013)

[YOUTUBE]Gp0OHM-bsfU[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## soso a (29 يونيو 2013)

كنا اتفقنا نهار 
نقعد سوا ما نكتم الاسرار 
 نحكى سوا 
قوليلى زعلانه قوليلى تعبانه قوليلى زهقانه 
بس اقوليلى شئ 
مش حياتى تكونى وبلحظه ما تكونى وعلى  غفله وتمشى 

[YOUTUBE]pyQSQ7JKYhU&NR=1[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (29 يونيو 2013)

خلينا اخوات
تامر حسنى


----------



## soso a (29 يونيو 2013)

إني اخترُتك يا وطني
حُبّا وطواعية
إني اخترتك يا وطني
سِراً وعلانية
إني اخترتك يا وطني
فليتنكّر لي زمني
ما دُمْتَ ستذكُرني
يا وطني الرائع يا وطني
دائمُ الخضرة يا قلبي
وإن بان بعَيْنَيَّ الأسى
دائمُ الثورةِ يا قلبي
وإن صارت صباحاتي مَسا
جئتُ في زمن الجزْرِ
جئت في عز التعب
رشاش عنف وغضب

اكثر من رائعه ​


----------



## soso a (29 يونيو 2013)

بكتب أسمك يا بلادي على الشمس الي ما بتغيب​


----------



## +Sameh+ (29 يونيو 2013)

منكـ حياتي وعمري - أيمن كفروني-​


----------



## soso a (29 يونيو 2013)

كيفك انت ؟  
​


----------



## soso a (29 يونيو 2013)

[YOUTUBE]0fn_1cVQW04[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## grges monir (29 يونيو 2013)

ترنيمة لمسة شفاء


----------



## johna&jesus (29 يونيو 2013)

_*خناقه على دريم مع وائل الابراشى *_​


----------



## soso a (29 يونيو 2013)

[YOUTUBE]V8C79JpvWxg[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## johna&jesus (29 يونيو 2013)

100 100 كانت هتفرق     فالوداع


----------



## soso a (30 يونيو 2013)

اغنيه فى بالى ​


----------



## soso a (30 يونيو 2013)

اجمل حب 
كما ينبت العشب بين مفاصل صخرةْ 
وُجدنا غريبين معاً 
وكانت سماء الربيع تؤلف نجماً... ونجمة 
وكنت أؤلف فقرة حب... 
لعينيكِ... غنيتها
تعلمُ عيناكِ أني انتظرت طويـلاً 
كما انتظرَ الصيفَ طائرْ 
ونمتُ... كنوم المهاجرْ 
فعينٌ تنام، لتصحوَ عين... طويلا
صديقان نحن ، فسيري بقربيَ كفاً بكف 
معاً، نصنع الخبز والأغنيات 
حبيبان نحن، إلى أن ينام القمرأُحبكِ حُبَّ القوافل واحةَ عشب وماء 
وحب الفقير الرغيف! 
كما ينبت العشب بين مفاصل صخرة 
وجدنا غريبين معاً 
ونبقى رفيقين دوماً

​


----------



## johna&jesus (30 يونيو 2013)

_*ارفع عينى *_
_*حلوة اوووووووى*_​


----------



## soso a (30 يونيو 2013)

رائعه جداااااااا 


قسمه الابن السنوى ​


----------



## johna&jesus (30 يونيو 2013)

_خناقه _
_على المحور _
_الدش بقى كله خناقات _
_هههههههههههههههه_​


----------



## +Sameh+ (30 يونيو 2013)

اخترناه واخدناه​


----------



## بنت المسيح (30 يونيو 2013)

اسندى فى ضعفى واسمع لصلاتى اللهم ارحمنى انا الخاطئ


----------



## +Sameh+ (30 يونيو 2013)

بلدي الود ودي​


----------



## kawasaki (30 يونيو 2013)

[YOUTUBE]/Fgc57b9ok1o[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (30 يونيو 2013)

ترنيمة يا يسوع انت اللي ليا


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 يونيو 2013)

*



يابلادي
يا أحلى البلاد
يا بلادي

فداكي
أنا والولاد 
يا بلادي

ياحبيبتي 
يا مصر
يا مصر*​


----------



## johna&jesus (30 يونيو 2013)

*هتفات اليوم*
*والله  زمان وبعودة ليلة ابوكم ليله سوداااااااااااااا*
*ههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## soso a (30 يونيو 2013)

[YOUTUBE]rZjJrDtXeXo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## soso a (30 يونيو 2013)

انتباه ........ امال ماهر ​


----------



## johna&jesus (30 يونيو 2013)

_*انا مش اسف *_
_*عمرو قطامش واحمد الالفى*_​


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 يونيو 2013)

*انتى بلاد طيبة 
منير وانوشكا *​


----------



## johna&jesus (30 يونيو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *انتى بلاد طيبة *
> 
> *منير وانوشكا *​


_*ثورجيه ثورجيه :act23:*_​


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 يونيو 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> _*ثورجيه ثورجيه :act23:*_​


*طول عمرى يا واد انت 
انا عاملة مظاهرة على الفيس انما ايه 
صوتى راح فيها هههههههههه*​


----------



## johna&jesus (30 يونيو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *طول عمرى يا واد انت *
> *انا عاملة مظاهرة على الفيس انما ايه *
> *صوتى راح فيها هههههههههه*​


 _*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه*_
_*ورقة وقلم *_


----------



## YOYO JESUS (1 يوليو 2013)

عمر قطامش
انا مش اسف

وعملت لغاية دلوقتى 13 مسيرة من الاوضة للبلكونة


----------



## YOYO JESUS (1 يوليو 2013)

قاللى خلينا اخوات قاللى خلينا اصحاب 
وهسأل عليك .. و تسأل علياااا 

قولت ده مجنون ولا ايه مش عارف هو عندى ايه
علشان يقول الكلمه دي و عينه فى عينيا

قاللى خلينا اخوات قاللى خلينا اصحاب 
وهسأل عليك .. و تسأل علياااا 

قولت ده مجنون ولا ايه مش عارف هو عندى ايه
علشان يقول الكلمه دي و عينه فى عينيا

معقول اللى انا كنت بحسه معالك كنت انا اللى بحسه بس ... بحسه بس !!!
معقول حبى كان طرف واحد كنت انا اللى .. بحبه بس .. بحبه بس !!!

....

ســـــــامحنــــــــــــــــــــي

انا فعلا مش هقدر اكون قدامك و محبكش 
دانا دلوقنى بحبك اكتر يا ريتنى اصلا معرفتكش
...

انا تعبان موجوع من بعدك انا صعبان على نفسى بجد 
انا ينفع اعيش من بعدك !! هو فى اصلا بعدك حد !!

انا هبعد و هحاول انسى او امثل على نفسى نسيت 
فى الحالتين انا ضيعت خلاص فعلا سبتنى و مشيت 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





انا بكرهك يا قلبى انا بكرهك ... ما بتروحش غير للى بيجرحك
انا بكرهك يا قلبى انا بكرهك ... ما بتروحش غير للى بيجرحك
انا بكرهك يا قلبى انا بكرهك ... ما بتروحش غير للى بيجرحك
انا بكرهك يا قلبى انا بكرهك ... ما بتروحش غير للى بيجرحك


----------



## YOYO JESUS (1 يوليو 2013)

مالك؟؟ خايف؟؟خايف من ايه؟؟
اطلع وقول اللي ف نفسك
أتاك الفل والثوا والأحرار والأشراف
والأوقاف والهياس والمياس والبطل الذى فينا
وجيت الثوره مع دينا وقالوا عنى علمانى وليبرالى
قاعد ف الخيمه مع سالى معايا نستو وسويتر
ودستورى ع تويتروأنتيمى العزيز بيتر
وأشعارى حزام ناسف وده رأيي ومش آسف
علي وعلي وعلي الصوت وادي لخوفك بالشلوت
علشانك واقفين لقدرنا هتعيش لما احنا نموت
خلاص آمنت بالوحله وبكره الجاي مش احلي
وكل تويته ف تويتر عن الثوره كانت سحله
ولما نمنا ف الشارع صحينا وكنا محلمناش
وراح الحلم مش راجع ومن مات اتقتل ببلاش
ومن مات اتقتل ببلاش
علي وعلي وعلي الصوت وادي لخوفك بالشلوت
علشانك واقفين لقدرنا هتعيش لما احنا نموتده كبر ضدي علي موتي وحلل دمي ف الشارع
وكان﻿ سامع اكيد صوتي بصلي جنبه ف الجامع بنشكيلك ونشكيكي وندعي ربك الغافر
فقام فجأة ولعن ديكي عشان حبي طلع كافر
عشان حبي طلع كافر 
علي وعلي وعلي الصوت وادي لخوفك بالشلوت
علشانك واقفين لقدرنا هتعيش لما احنا نموت
وبعد الغنوة لو جولي خدونى امي تفرح بي
ومش قلقان يعدولى عشان قلبي ف ايد صاحبي
وصاحبى ده اللي طمنته بأشعارى وطول صبري
ولو مرجعش امنته يقوم ثوره علـ قبري
يقوم ثوره علـ قبري
علي وعلي وعلي الصوت وادي لخوفك بالشلوت
علشانك واقفين لقدرنا هتعيش لما احنا نموت


----------



## يوليوس44 (1 يوليو 2013)

* انا بسمع كليب ولدة الشهيد فى ابانوب فى اسيوط مظهر بشع ربنا يصبر قلبها ​*


----------



## soso a (1 يوليو 2013)

[YOUTUBE]N1AamRpHRy4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## soso a (1 يوليو 2013)

[YOUTUBE]3STXwiH0oII[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## soso a (1 يوليو 2013)

متعولش الهم ​


----------



## +Sameh+ (1 يوليو 2013)

ترنيمة يا صاحب الحنان​


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 يوليو 2013)

*بسمع هتافات الشعب اللى بترج الميدان 
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (1 يوليو 2013)

انا زى رورو بالظبط


----------



## johna&jesus (1 يوليو 2013)

اتجنن


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 يوليو 2013)

يا حبيبتى يا مصر 
شااااااااادية ​


----------



## johna&jesus (1 يوليو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> يا حبيبتى يا مصر
> 
> شااااااااادية ​


_*هههههههههههههههههههههههه*_
_*يا ثورجيه انتى يا ثورجيه*_​


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 يوليو 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> _*هههههههههههههههههههههههه*_
> _*يا ثورجيه انتى يا ثورجيه*_​



ههههههههههه بس ادونى فرصة بس 
وشوفوا انا هعمل ايه 
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 يوليو 2013)

ساعات بشتاق .. فؤاد ​


----------



## johna&jesus (2 يوليو 2013)

_*ساعات بشتاق*_
_*فؤاد*_​


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 يوليو 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> _*ساعات بشتاق*_
> _*فؤاد*_​


*بصرة ههههههههه*​


----------



## johna&jesus (2 يوليو 2013)

كل واحد مننا ليه ماضي ليه زكري ...
قلبك قسي ولا نسي اكيد عنيك فاكرة ...

هبعد واسيبك للزمن وللبكرة..
ولو عايز تفتكرني !!غمض عينك دقيقة
وانت تلاقي الحقيقة ...اه لو..

رجع شريط حياتك ..قلب في زكرياتك

حتلاقي حبيب وفي لك حقق لك ...اماللك ياما شال البسمة من فوق شفايفة عشان يدهالك . كان هو الدفا والبرد ..كان حضن جناين ورد ..كان حابب فرحك في وقت جرحك كان يبكي بدالك .. ولو عايز تفتكرني
غمض عينك دقيقة وانت تلاقي الحقيقةةةة اه لو ...


رجع شريط حياتك قلب في زكرياتك ....

لو انت حبيبي بجد..
كنت عاتبني تعالا حاسبني قبل ما تبعد ولا تسبني لوم واعتب عليا.

لو انت حبيبي بجد ما تسبنتيش ما تبعنيش ما تخليش الدنيا انت وهيا عليا

لو انت حبيبي ما تتخلاش عن قلبي بجرحه
تبقي معاه في عزابه ..وناره والمه وفرحه وزي ما كان بيسامحك قلبي ما كنت تسامحه
ولو عايز تفتكرني غمض عينك دقيقةةة وانت تلاقي الحقيقة.........لو
رجع شريط حياتك قلب في زكرياتك...

هو عشان حبيتك واتمنيت وهويتك ..ادفع تمن الحب عزابي وسهر الليالي
ولاعشان مش قاسي عز حبايبي وناسي
يجرح فيا وتبكي عنيا وما يحسش ب حالي..
انا مش حئدر الومك ..علي عملته معايا..انا وعنيا وقلبي هنرضي باي نهاية
همشي واسيبك للايام وحسابها كفاية..
ولو عايز تفتكرني غمض عينك دقيقة
وانت تلاقي الحقيقة ..اه لو وووووووووو​


----------



## soso a (2 يوليو 2013)

الهى حى ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 يوليو 2013)

قلبى وروحى وعمرى 
فؤاد ​


----------



## soso a (2 يوليو 2013)

مهما الضعف امتكلنى ​


----------



## johna&jesus (2 يوليو 2013)

خلينا اخوات 
تامر​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (2 يوليو 2013)

ترنيمة ♣ مشغولة الناس


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 يوليو 2013)

*ذكريات ميح .. حماقى *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 يوليو 2013)

مصر شالت فوق طاقتها يرضي مين
 فين شبابها وفين ولادها المخلصين
 يا مصريييين إيه جارلنا إيه
 إمتى هانفوق كلنا م اللي إحنا فيه
 بلدنا بتضيع مننا نستني إيه
 إيه ف حياتنا اهم منها نخاف عليه ؟؟
 " امال ماهر "​


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 يوليو 2013)

يا أم الصابرين ،، تهنا وإلتقينا ،، يا أم الصابرين ع الألم عدينا
يا مصر يا أمنا يامصر .. يا ارضنا يا مصر .. يا حبنا .. يا يا يا عشقنا
مشينا وجينا للأمل عدينا ...... يا ورد الحرية يا مضلل علينا 
من دهبك لبسنى العقد حبيبى ...... من نيلك سقانى الشهد حبيبى 
من قمحك وكلنى اللقمة حبيبى...... من صبرك علمنى الحكمة حبيبى 
يا مصر يا أمنا يامصر يا أرضنا يا مصر يا حبنا يا يا يا عشقنا
من قصصك غنالى حكياتى حبيبى...... من وردك ذوقلى مرايتى حبيبى
من قطنك غزللى توبى حبيبى....... من أملك فسر مكتوبى حبيبى
يا مصر يا أمنا يا مصر يا أرضنا يا مصر يا حبنا يا يا يا عشقنا
من خيرك ميل وإدانى حبيبى ..... من حبك علمنى إيمانى حبيبى
من أرضك أهدانى زهرة حبيبى ... من فجرك فرحنى ببكرة حبيبى 
يا مصر يا أمنا يامصر يا أرضنا يا مصر يا حبنا يا يا يا عشقنا​


----------



## johna&jesus (3 يوليو 2013)

_*مكملين*_
*هشام الجخ*​


----------



## انت شبعي (3 يوليو 2013)

و افتكرت لما جت عيني ف عينه سنيني معاه ....


----------



## R.O.R.O (3 يوليو 2013)

مصر شالت فوق طاقتها 
امال ماهر ​


----------



## انت شبعي (3 يوليو 2013)

مصر كل زمان زمانها


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (3 يوليو 2013)

ترنيمة احفظ بلادنا يارب


----------



## +Sameh+ (3 يوليو 2013)

مراحمكـ يا إلهي -أبونا يوسف أسعد-​


----------



## R.O.R.O (3 يوليو 2013)

بسمع خطاب مرسى تانى 
علشان اعد قال كام مرة كلمة شرعية هههههههه
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (3 يوليو 2013)

قالى خلينا اخوات قالى خلينا اصحاب وهسأل عليك وتسأل عليا​ قلت ده مجنون ولا ايه مش عارف​ هو عندى ايه علشان يقول الكلمة دى​ وعينه فى عينيا​ قالى خلينا اخوات قالى خلينا اصحاب​ وهسأل عليك وتسأل عليا​ قلت ده مجنون ولا ايه مش عارف​ هو عندى ايه علشان يقول الكلمة دي​ وعينه فى عينياا​ معقول اللى انا كنت بحسه كنت
انا اللى بحسه بس بحسه بس​ معقول حبى كان طرف واحد كنت
انا اللى بحبه بس بحبه بس​ سامحنى انا فعلا مش هقدر اكون قدامك ومحبكش​ انا دلوقتى بحبك اكتر ياريتنى اصلا معرفتكش​ انا تعبان موجوع من بعدك انا صعبان على نفسى بجد​ ​ هو انا ينفع اعيش من بعدك هو اصلا فيه بعدك حدد​ انا هبعد وهحاول انسى او أمثل على نفسى نسيت​ فى الحالتين انا ضعت خلاص لو فعلا سبتنى ومشيت​ انا بكرهك ياقلبيييي انا بكرهك مبتروحش غير للى بيجرحك​ اه بكرهك ياقلبي انا بكرهك مبتروحش غير للي بيجرحك​ انا بكررررهك مبتروحش غير للي بيجرحك اه​


----------



## روزي86 (3 يوليو 2013)

بسمع اخبار سوداااااااا 

قتل وخطف ودمار للبلدد

ربنا يرحمنا


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (3 يوليو 2013)

ترنيمة : احفظ بلادنا يارب
واملاها من خيرك
جايين بكل القلب
مالناش رجاء غيرك .


----------



## YOYO JESUS (3 يوليو 2013)

انا مش اسف
عمر قطامش


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (3 يوليو 2013)

☼ترنيمة☼
♪متعولش الهم وماتخفشي ربنا موجود
ده الهك حي مابينمشي ومالهوش حدود♪


----------



## R.O.R.O (3 يوليو 2013)

يا حبيبتى يا مصر 
شادية ​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (3 يوليو 2013)

بسمع البيان


----------



## YOYO JESUS (3 يوليو 2013)

بسمع الزرغيطططططططططططط


----------



## soso a (3 يوليو 2013)

احفظ بلادنا يارب ​


----------



## kalimooo (3 يوليو 2013)

[YOUTUBE]Aqn0DJgSckI[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## kalimooo (3 يوليو 2013)

[YOUTUBE]jTccXxY7Gek[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 يوليو 2013)

أحلف بسماها وبترابها

 أحلف بدروبها وأبوابها

 أحلف بالقمح وبالمصنع

 أحلف بالمبنى وبالمدفع

 بأولادي بأيامي الجاية

 ماتغيب الشمس العربية

 طول ما أنا عايش فوق الدنيا​


----------



## grges monir (4 يوليو 2013)

تعظيم سلام


----------



## grges monir (4 يوليو 2013)

[YOUTUBE]gO9ybsu_Szs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 يوليو 2013)

من دهبك لبسنى العقد حبيبى ...... من نيلك سقانى الشهد حبيبى 
من قمحك وكلنى اللقمة حبيبى...... من صبرك علمنى الحكمة حبيبى 
يا مصر يا أمنا يامصر يا أرضنا يا مصر يا حبنا يا يا يا عشقنا
من قصصك غنالى حكياتى حبيبى...... من وردك ذوقلى مرايتى حبيبى
من قطنك غزللى توبى حبيبى....... من أملك فسر مكتوبى حبيبى
يا مصر يا أمنا يا مصر يا أرضنا يا مصر يا حبنا يا يا يا عشقنا​


----------



## kalimooo (4 يوليو 2013)

[YOUTUBE]t4zmjPnxMQM[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 يوليو 2013)

*اسعد واحدة .. اليسا *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 يوليو 2013)

*اغنية تعظيم سلالالالالالالالام 
اطفال مصر 
*​


----------



## kalimooo (4 يوليو 2013)

ما منرضى الذل

[YOUTUBE]9jODktTOefI[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## ^_^mirna (4 يوليو 2013)

قلبى الخفاق


----------



## soso a (4 يوليو 2013)

نخلق وطن

لازم ندور ع الطوفان
يمكن لو الكون اتمحى
نخلق وطن مافهوش حيطان
مافهوش قلوب متجرحة
نخلق وطن
مافهوش خريف مافهوش عبيد
ولا ليل مخيف ولا شيء بعيد
مافهوش بشر تقدر تخون
فيه كل ايد بتضم ايد
فيه الحنان جوه العيون
وردة امل متفتحة​


----------



## قصة رجاء بيـسوع (4 يوليو 2013)

*حروب الشيطان / قداسة البابا شنودة مثلث الرحمات قديس العصر 
www.youtube.com/watch?v=yV90C_nbjmw*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 يوليو 2013)

سامحنى انا فعلا مش هقدر اكون قدامك ومحبكش
انا دلوقتى بحبك﻿ اكتر ياريتنى اصلا معرفتكش
انا تعبان موجوع من بعدك انا صعبان على نفسى بجد
هو انا ينفع اعيش من بعدك هو اصلا فيه بعدك حدد
انا هبعد وهحاول انسى او أمثل على نفسى نسيت
فى الحالتين انا ضعت خلاص لو فعلا سبتنى ومشيت
انا بكرهك ياقلبيييي انا بكرهك﻿ مبتروحش غير للى بيجرحك
اه بكرهك ياقلبي انا بكرهك مبتروحش غير للي بيجرحك
انا بكررررهك مبتروحش غير للي بيجرحك اه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 يوليو 2013)

جاي اقول واعلن لكل الناس بحبك 
 حب يمكن مره في العمر تلاقيه 
 بوعدك هافضل لاخر عمري جنبك 
 وابقى اجمل حلم عشتي بتحلميه 
 حبيت وقلبي ارتاح عشان قابلك 
 ونفسه بجد يتعبلك وميسبكيش 
 مرتاح وشايفك دنيتي وناسي
 ما أنا اخترتك باحساسي اللي ميخونيش
 تعالي نعيش وسيبي الوقت يثبتلك 
 حبيبتي أنا زي ماحكيتلك هاعشلك عمري حضن امان
 دي مش احلام مع الايام هاتتحقق 
 عشان اصلا خلاص هابدأ اعيش كل اللي فاتني زمان

 صدقيني كلامي ليكي ده مش مجامله 
 وانتي اكتر واحده فاهمه وعارفه ليه
 اه صحيح فعلا مفيش ولا واحده كامله 
 بس فيكي اكتر من اللي حلمت بيه
 حبيت وقلبي ارتاح عشان قابلك 
 ونفسه بجد يتعبلك وميسبكيش 
 مرتاح وشايفك دنيتي وناسي
 ما أنا اخترتك باحساسي اللي ميخونيش
 تعالي نعيش وسيبي الوقت يثبتلك 
 حبيبتي أنا زي ماحكيتلك هاعشلك عمري حضن امان
 دي مش احلام مع الايام هاتتحقق 
 عشان اصلا خلاص هابدأ اعيش كل اللي فاتني زمان


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 يوليو 2013)

*على رمش عيونها *
*وديع الصافى *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 يوليو 2013)

*اكتب اسمك .. فيروز *​


----------



## انت شبعي (4 يوليو 2013)

تسلم ايدينك - حسين الجسمي


----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 يوليو 2013)

بحبك وحشتينى


----------



## soso a (4 يوليو 2013)

نور وملح 
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 يوليو 2013)

*ساعااااااات .. اليسا *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 يوليو 2013)

*اجمل احساس .. اليسا *​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (5 يوليو 2013)

باامانة 
ياسمين


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 يوليو 2013)

*خلى القلب .. حليم *​


----------



## soso a (5 يوليو 2013)

*


ليه يا بنفسج بتبهج وانت زهر حزين
والعين تتابعك وطبعك محتشم ورزين
ليه يا بنفسج ليه يا بنفسج 
بتبهج وانت زهر حزين

*** 
حسنك بكونك بلونك تبهج المقهور
اللي يخونو سميرو في الظلام مكسور 

حطوك خميلة جميلة فوق صدور الغيد
تسمع وتسرق يا أزرق همسة التنهيد*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 يوليو 2013)

*انت معايا .. هانى شاكر *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 يوليو 2013)

*ياريتنى .. شانى هاكر *​


----------



## soso a (5 يوليو 2013)

الشارع لنا 


[YOUTUBE]yRgySA2iu_Q[/YOUTUBE]

 


​


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 يوليو 2013)

*ساعاااااااااات .. اليسا *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 يوليو 2013)

*زى العسل .. الصبوحة 
اغنية فظيعة *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 يوليو 2013)

*جانا الهوا .. حليم *​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (6 يوليو 2013)

الأغنية الأولى 7 دقايق 
والفرق بين الأغنية الأولى والتانية 5 دقايق 

كدا فى حساب على دقيقتين لسه ماتدفعش :gun::mus13::t39:​


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 يوليو 2013)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> الأغنية الأولى 7 دقايق
> والفرق بين الأغنية الأولى والتانية 5 دقايق
> 
> كدا فى حساب على دقيقتين لسه ماتدفعش :gun::mus13::t39:​


*ههههههههههههه الحساب عندى بقى 
اصلى زهقت منها بسرعة فشغلت غيرها ههههههههههه*​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (6 يوليو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههههههه الحساب عندى بقى
> اصلى زهقت منها بسرعة فشغلت غيرها ههههههههههه*​



طيب انتِ كدا هاتخلص الأغانى كلها 
روحى دورى على راديو ولا اى حاجه :act23: :act23: :act23:​


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 يوليو 2013)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> طيب انتِ كدا هاتخلص الأغانى كلها
> روحى دورى على راديو ولا اى حاجه :act23: :act23: :act23:​


ههههههههههههههه لا الراديو هتلاقيه كله اغانى وطنية 
وانا مش طالبة معايا دلوقتى وطنية :giveup:


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (6 يوليو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> ههههههههههههههه لا الراديو هتلاقيه كله اغانى وطنية
> وانا مش طالبة معايا دلوقتى وطنية :giveup:



تصدقى انا كمان 4 محطات راديو كلهم       وطنيه 




والتعاون 










    وأهو كلهم محطات بنزين :t30::t30::a63::a63:​


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 يوليو 2013)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> تصدقى انا كمان 4 محطات راديو كلهم       وطنيه
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*طب حلو البنزين بيقوى السمع :gun:*​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (6 يوليو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *طب حلو البنزين بيقوى السمع :gun:*​



ومين قالك انه سمعى ضعيف :budo:​


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 يوليو 2013)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> ومين قالك انه سمعى ضعيف :budo:​


*طالما بتسمع المحطات دى تبقى محتاج تقوى السمع :smil15::smil15::smil15:*​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (6 يوليو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *طالما بتسمع المحطات دى تبقى محتاج تقوى السمع :smil15::smil15::smil15:*​



وجهــــــــات نظر :smile01​


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 يوليو 2013)

*فى عيونك .. اليسااااااااا*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 يوليو 2013)

*زى الملايكة .. عمور *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 يوليو 2013)

*شوقنا .. عمرو دياب *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 يوليو 2013)

*مياااااااال .. عمرو ديااااااب *​


----------



## johna&jesus (6 يوليو 2013)

*


فات يجي اكتر من سنة و ما نستش ليه و بقول يا ريت أيامنا تاني يرجعوا
و اما بقابل حد يتكلم عليه بضحك عشان بخاف عينيا يدمعوا
يا قلبي هيه هيه لو بعيد أو بين ايديا نقطة الضعف اللي فيا إني لسه بأحن ليه
و يا قلبي هي هي كل ذكري عشنا فيها عايشة بيها من يوميها ح انسى ايه انا و الا ايه
البعد لو بينسي ليه ما بنسينيش ده انا حبي ليه كأنو لسه في أوله
الاسم عايشه و في الحقيقة أنا لو ح أعيش ح أعيش عشان أفضل يا قلبي احن له
يا قلبي هيه هيه لو بعيد أو بين ايديا نقطة الضعف اللي فيا إني لسه بأحن ليه
و يا قلبي هي هي كل ذكري عشنا فيها عايشة بيها من يوميها ح انسى ايه انا و الا ايه
يا قلبي هيه هيه لو بعيد أو بين ايديا نقطة الضعف اللي فيا إني لسه بأحن ليه
يا قلبي هيه هيه لو بعيد أو بين ايديا نقطة الضعف اللي فيا إني لسه بأحن ليه*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 يوليو 2013)

*نغير عمرو بقى علشان فى ناس اتخنقت هههههههههه

بسمع دلوقتى اسعد واحدة اليسا *​


----------



## nermo nano (6 يوليو 2013)

تامل جلو اوى لحبيبى البابا شنودة
يجرح ويعصب 
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 يوليو 2013)

تعالى نعيش
تامر حسنى


----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 يوليو 2013)

عاشق سارح فى الملكوت

بصوتى وانا واصاحبى البنات


 عاشق سارح بالملكوت
 ميهموش العمر يفوت 
يدفع فى الحريه حياته ولو اتكتف  للحظه يموت  
 قلبه بيبرق زى الماس 
ولا يملك غير الاحساس 
غرقان فى جروحه والااامه وبيداوى فى جروح الناس 
 قلبه بيبرق زى الماس 
ولا يملك غير الاحساس
 غرقان فى جروحه والااامه وبيداوى فى جروح الناس 
 بايع قلبه للى يحبه ومعندوش للحب شروط
 عاشق سارح بالملكوت ولو اتكتف  للحظه يموت  
 عاشق سارح بالملكوت 
ميهموش العمر يفوت
 يدفع فى الحريه حياته و لو اتكتف  للحظه يموت  
 طير فى السما وملوش عنوان
 وفى ايديه خاتم سليمان 
كان عايز بالضحكه يغير ويدوب كل الاحزان 
 عاش الحلم كانه حقيقه 
وافتكر ان الدنيا بريئه
 من طيبته سلم لحبيبته وحببته بتبيع فى دقيقه 
 فوق واتحرر من اوهامك
 العمر بيخلص قدامك
 الطير مش هيطير فى جهنم ومافيش سمكه بتعشق حوت 
 عاشق سارح بالملكوت
 ميهموش العمر يفوت
 يدفع فى الحريه حياته ولو اتكتف  للحظه يموت


----------



## zezza (6 يوليو 2013)

مقطوعة عازف الليل 
الياس الرحبانى


----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 يوليو 2013)

عمال تدلع
بهاء سلطان


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 يوليو 2013)

*ساعات ساعات .. الصبوحة *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 يوليو 2013)

*اجمل احساس .. اليسا *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 يوليو 2013)

*فضل شاكر واليسا .. جوا الروح *​


----------



## kalimooo (6 يوليو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *فضل شاكر واليسا .. جوا الروح *​



فضل شاكر تحول الى سلفي وقد ضربه الجيش مع هذا الشيخ السلفي 
من اسبوعين 






​


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 يوليو 2013)

kalimooo قال:


> فضل شاكر تحول الى سلفي وقد ضربه الجيش مع هذا الشيخ السلفي
> من اسبوعين
> 
> 
> ...


*ههههههههههه ايه ده مطرب وسلفى تيجى ازاى دى 
ومقموش عليه الحد 

*​


----------



## mera22 (6 يوليو 2013)

*ساعات بضحك...فريق المس ايدينا​*


----------



## kalimooo (6 يوليو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههههه ايه ده مطرب وسلفى تيجى ازاى دى
> ومقموش عليه الحد
> 
> *​



نو تاب ورجع لربه هههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 يوليو 2013)

kalimooo قال:


> نو تاب ورجع لربه هههههههههههههههههههههههه


ههههههههههههه لا كدا يبقى هفضل اسمعله ​


----------



## kalimooo (6 يوليو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> ههههههههههههه لا كدا يبقى هفضل اسمعله ​


قصدي انه تاب  صار سلفي وبطل يغني متل ما بيؤمروا الله


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (6 يوليو 2013)

*الدنيا ريشة فى هوا 

بصوت منير *


----------



## soso a (6 يوليو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> ههههههههههههه لا كدا يبقى هفضل اسمعله ​



هههههههههه

فكرتينى بفيلم الارهابى 

لما عادل امام فى الفيلم كانوا بيتفرجوا على فيلم لنجيب الرحانى وقاعدين يضحكوا واول ما عرف انه مسيحى راح مكشر ههههههههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 يوليو 2013)

soso a قال:


> هههههههههه
> 
> فكرتينى بفيلم الارهابى
> 
> لما عادل امام فى الفيلم كانوا بيتفرجوا على فيلم لنجيب الرحانى وقاعدين يضحكوا واول ما عرف انه مسيحى راح مكشر ههههههههههههههه


هههههههههههههههههه صح يا سوسو


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 يوليو 2013)

*صوتك .. منير *​


----------



## soso a (6 يوليو 2013)

الهنا عظيم الهنا امين
وحافظ عهده سنين وسنين
بيطعم شعبه فى برية ويطلق اسرى ومسبيين 
اله دانيال ورب داود بنؤمن انه ما زال موجود
ينجى عبيده حسب وعده 
من سيف جليات ومن جب اسود
يا الهنا الصالح شكرا ليك مهما بنشكر مش هنوفيك
دى مراحمك جيل ورا جيل وامانتك ثابتة وما بتزول
اعمالك تشهد لك وتقول يارب مالكش مثيل
فى قلب السجن وفى وسط الضيق
بتيجى بقوة يا اوفى صديق
وان وقف البحر قصاد شعبه تشقه وتعمل طريق
ما فيه ابواب ولا اسوار امامك تقوى يا جبار 
وان اضطهدوا فى مرة اولادك نشوفك وسط آتون النار
اله ابائنا واجدادنا عهودك لينا ولاولادنا
يا فادى من الحفرة حياتنا وواعدنا للسما هتاخدنا
بنعلن ان ايماننا فيك وان يوم انكرنا وصاح الديك
بنظرة حب تذوبنا ونرجع تانى بتوبة اليك​


----------



## soso a (6 يوليو 2013)

​*الرب نوري وخلاصي - جومانا مدوّر*



[YOUTUBE]w2jwZEuEgSU[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## soso a (6 يوليو 2013)

اي نشيد لك عندي فالكون امتلا اناشيدا 

صمتي حبي هو نشيدي الحان قلبا جديدا​


----------



## soso a (6 يوليو 2013)

ازرعنى بارضك ​


----------



## johna&jesus (7 يوليو 2013)

*معرفتش اترجاكي وانتي بتدبحيني الطبع غلاب وانتي عارفة وكان لازم تعذريني*
*ربونا ع الهيبة وع الحب بقيامه وان لما البت تتقل يوم عليك بالسلامه*
*صدقيهم لو قالولك اني عصبي او فلاتي واني بعرف اي وحده وقلبي بيغير يوماتي*
*صدقيهم لو قالولك اي كدبه عن حياتي بس اوعي تصدقيهم لو قالولك انه كان كداب معاكي محبكيش*
*وان جم قالولك مش﻿ باين عليه اثر الفراق ماتصدقيش*​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (7 يوليو 2013)

يارب انا بجيلك قلبي مليان بحيرة .. مشتاق اليك يا ربي تملاني بالامان 
و انا مهما بعدت عنك  .. بتردني لحضنك مافيش احن من يملاني بالامان 

ربي بهرب اليك من ضعفي بجري عليك 
مافي امل غير فيك تردني اليك 

.... بصوت 
اريني ابو جابر


----------



## johna&jesus (7 يوليو 2013)

صدقنى يا  صحبى 
_احمد منيب _​


----------



## johna&jesus (7 يوليو 2013)

_فيلم 3 idiots_​


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 يوليو 2013)

*جانا الهوا .. حولم *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (7 يوليو 2013)

اذا كنت بعذابي راضي 
وجاي تاترجعني
انا ياحبيبي جرح الماضي
بعده عم يوجعني

♪وائل جسار♪ ← ♫جرح الماضي♫


----------



## جورجينيو- (7 يوليو 2013)

كاظم النايم


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (7 يوليو 2013)

مش كل حلم بنشوفه سهل هنبقي حققناه
ده ساعات بيبقي السهل صعب اما نتمناه
والدنيا عمر ماحد جالها وعاشها من غير اه

اوقات بنتجرح ونجرح واحنا مش حاسيين
وان حد فينا حب يفرح فرحه يبقي حزين
ايام وبتعشنا وفاكريين اننا عايشين

خلي الفراق اجمل فراق في دنية العاشقيين
وان حد سألك عني قوله كنا اوفي اتنين
قول كان حبيبي وكان حياتي وعشرة ليها سنين 

♪وائل جسار ♪ ☼خليني ذكري☼​


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 يوليو 2013)

*يا حمام بتنوح ليه .. منير *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (7 يوليو 2013)

♣تبكي الطيور♣ .. ♠وائل كافوري♠


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 يوليو 2013)

*اغمرنى .. اليسا *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 يوليو 2013)

*مش كل اللى بنحبهم هيكونوا لينا ولا كل اللى بنحبهم لايقين علينا 
ممكن نلاقى اللى ياما حلمنا بيهم ويلاقونا ومانلاقيش الحب فيهم 

ساعات .. اليسا 
*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (7 يوليو 2013)

مذكورة في كل الأديان ​


----------



## soso a (7 يوليو 2013)

بصراحه او عندك نيه تيجي ليا تتعرف بيا انا واحده عادي ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (8 يوليو 2013)




----------



## SECRET ANGEL (8 يوليو 2013)

اديا في جيوبي 

منييييييييييييييير


----------



## tamav maria (8 يوليو 2013)

ولا حاجه 
قاعده في هدؤ


----------



## YOYO JESUS (8 يوليو 2013)

حارة السقايين
منيرر


----------



## YOYO JESUS (8 يوليو 2013)

شكلك هتوحشنى
ياسمين


----------



## YOYO JESUS (8 يوليو 2013)

زيزى
وعد عليا


----------



## YOYO JESUS (8 يوليو 2013)

انا نسيتك خلاص ما بقتش بفتكرك وملييتك
 انا نسيتك نسيت انطق حروف اسمك اللى حبيتك
 بقيتى صفحه فى الماضى بقى غرامك دة شىء عادى
 ومهما تضعفى قصادى هقولك بردو انا نسيتك
 زمان خنتى وبعتينى ولا همك دموع عينى
 هقولك ليه وحشتينى كفايا انا ياما ضحيت
 بقيتى صفحه فى الماضى بقى غرامك دة شىء عادى
 ومهما تضعفى قصادى هقولك بردو انا نسيتك
 زمان خنتى وبعتينى ولا همك دموع عينى
 هقولك ليه وحشتينى كفايا انا ياما ضحيت

 دموع عينى خلاص ما بقتش تقتلنى ما تبكيش
 انا نسيتك ولازم تبعدى عنى انا هعيش
 هشوف غيرك وادوب تانى خلاص قلبى بقى عشانى
 مكانك مش فى احضانى وقاسى زى ما قاسيت
 لا يوم دمعت انا عنيكى ولا قلبى قسى عليكى
 ماينفعشى الرجوع ليكى مشيت وياكى ضليت

 بقيتى صفحه فى الماضى بقى غرامك دة شىء عادى
 ومهما تضعفى قصادى هقولك بردو انا نسيتك
 زمان خنتى وبعتينى ولا همك دموع عينى
 هقولك ليه وحشتينى كفايا انا ياما ضحيت

 بقيتى صفحه فى الماضى بقى غرامك دة شىء عادى
 ومهما تضعفى قصادى هقولك بردو انا نسيتك
 زمان خنتى وبعتينى ولا همك دموع عينى
 هقولك ليه وحشتينى كفايا انا ياما ضحيت


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 يوليو 2013)

*تسلم إيديك ياللى فى حب مصر بتضحى بسنينك..
ياللى إنت وفيت وعد كان بينها وبينك.. ياللى إنت كنت شايلها دايما جوه 
عينك ...

تسلم ايديك .. حسين الجسمى *​


----------



## ABOTARBO (8 يوليو 2013)

صوت المروحة


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (8 يوليو 2013)

لما اكون تعبان اروح لمين غيرك 
انت اللي تريحني يا يسوع 
اركع و اصليلك .. اركع واصليلك

بصوت مريم بطرس


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 يوليو 2013)

*متفائلة .. اليسا *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 يوليو 2013)

*اجمل احساس .. اليسا *​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (8 يوليو 2013)

من قلبى بغنى
حماقى


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 يوليو 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> من قلبى بغنى
> حماقى


*اول مرة الاقيكى بتسمعى اغنية بعرفها ههههههههه*​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (8 يوليو 2013)

يستجيب لك الرب فى يوم شدتك 
ينصرك اسم إله يعقوب​


----------



## جورجينيو- (8 يوليو 2013)

اميييييييييييي


----------



## YOYO JESUS (8 يوليو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *اول مرة الاقيكى بتسمعى اغنية بعرفها ههههههههه*​



لسة كدة بس انا الاغانى بتاعتى مشهورة بس انتى اكتبى اسم الاغانى اللى بحطها واسمعيها وهتلاقيها حلوة خالص


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 يوليو 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> لسة كدة بس انا الاغانى بتاعتى مشهورة بس انتى اكتبى اسم الاغانى اللى بحطها واسمعيها وهتلاقيها حلوة خالص


*مكنش اتعزر ولاباع جزر يا اوختى 
انا مش بفتح اليوتيوب من الفلاشة ههههههه*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (8 يوليو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *مكنش اتعزر ولاباع جزر يا اوختى
> انا مش بفتح اليوتيوب من الفلاشة ههههههه*​



هو اللى انا واخدة بالى منه يااختشى
انك بتعشقى اليسا
بلاش عشان هيضرك :hlp::hlp::hlp::hlp:


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 يوليو 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> هو اللى انا واخدة بالى منه يااختشى
> انك بتعشقى اليسا
> بلاش عشان هيضرك :hlp::hlp::hlp::hlp:



ايه بتقولى ايه 
كله الا اليسا دى عشقى يا بنتى هى وعمرو دياب 
بالعكس دول مفدين جدا بالصحة يا بنتى


----------



## YOYO JESUS (8 يوليو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> ايه بتقولى ايه
> كله الا اليسا دى عشقى يا بنتى هى وعمرو دياب
> بالعكس دول مفدين جدا بالصحة يا بنتى



ماشى هى اليسا ليها اغانى حلوة ايوة اة
وعمرو دياب بحب اتفرج على البنات اللى بتبقى فى الكليب وبس اة وربنا
بتعلم منهم
اوعى تفهمينى صح
بقوالك يعنى بتعلم منهم المياصة بس مش عارفة يااختشى بلقى نفسى فى الاخر ام فتحى اللى قاعدة على البوابة فى الاخر ^_______^


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 يوليو 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> ماشى هى اليسا ليها اغانى حلوة ايوة اة
> وعمرو دياب بحب اتفرج على البنات اللى بتبقى فى الكليب وبس اة وربنا
> بتعلم منهم
> اوعى تفهمينى صح
> بقوالك يعنى بتعلم منهم المياصة بس مش عارفة يااختشى بلقى نفسى فى الاخر ام فتحى اللى قاعدة على البوابة فى الاخر ^_______^


كل اللى بيلفت نظرك فى كليبات عمرو دياب المزز والكلمات لا 
هو ده اللى مودينا فى داهية مليتوا البلد يا بنتى 
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (8 يوليو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> كل اللى بيلفت نظرك فى كليبات عمرو دياب المزز والكلمات لا
> هو ده اللى مودينا فى داهية مليتوا البلد يا بنتى
> ​



افهمى ياست
الكلمات تتعوض هتلقيها مترمية
المزز هنلقيها فين تانى
ولا احنا بقى نقعد نركز فى التافهة ونسيب المهم
زى الظابط ابو نضارة اهو ضاع من ايدنا 
ركزى 
طول مالعقل نضيف الايد شغالة


----------



## جورجينيو- (8 يوليو 2013)

سهران يا قمر


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 يوليو 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> افهمى ياست
> الكلمات تتعوض هتلقيها مترمية
> المزز هنلقيها فين تانى
> ولا احنا بقى نقعد نركز فى التافهة ونسيب المهم
> ...



*هههههههههه طب ياختى ركزى انتى انا مش بحب التركيز leasantrleasantr*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (8 يوليو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههههه طب ياختى ركزى انتى انا مش بحب التركيز leasantrleasantr*​




ماشى كل واحد وموهبته بقى :a63::a63::a63:


----------



## جورجينيو- (8 يوليو 2013)

نفسي افهم ليه


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 يوليو 2013)

*جانا الهوا .. حولم *​


----------



## kalimooo (9 يوليو 2013)

*الحلوة حياتى*
=======

الحلوة حياتى وروحى و اقوله ايه ايه
ان قولت احبه الحب شوى علي 2
ده حياتى وروحى وقوله ايه 
الحلو الغالى شغل بالى ولا عارف ايه الى جرالى ولا قادر اقوله ع حالى 2
من غير اقوله ويقولى ولا قوله في عنيا وقلبى الشوق كله 2
الحلوة حياتى وروحى و اقوله ايه ايه
ان قولت احبه الحب شوى علي 2
ده حياتى وروحى وقوله ايه 
الحلوة حلوته في عنيا والشوق بزيد كل اشوى 2
والدنيا تغنى حوليا من غير ما يقولى ولا قوله في عنيا وقلبى الشوق كله 2
الحلوة حياتى وروحى و اقوله ايه ايه
ان قولت احبه الحب شوى علي 2
ده حياتى وروحى وقوله ايه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (9 يوليو 2013)

عجبيتى كتير


----------



## kalimooo (9 يوليو 2013)

*أنا لك على طول
==========
*
انا لك على طول
انا لك على طول خليك ليا.....
خد عيني مني وطول عليا ........وخود الاتنين واسال فيا .....من اول يوم راح مني النوم 
وابعتلي سلام وقول اي كلام من قلبك او من ورا قلبك ....
مش يبقى حرام اسهر وتنام وتفوتني اقاسي نار حبك
اقاسي نار حبك
انا لك على طول خليك ليا...
خد عيني مني وطول عليا ....وخود الاتنين واسال فيا ......من اول يوم راح مني النوم 
النيل والليل والشوق والنيل بعتولي وجيت اسال عنك....
اشتاقت اليك وحشتني عنيه مش عارف اهرب فين  منك .....
انا لك على طول خليك ليا...
خد عيني مني وطول عليا..... وخود الاتنين واسال فيا .......من اول يوم راح مني النوم


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (9 يوليو 2013)

هو ايه عبد الحليم اللى طفح ف المنتدى النهارده دا 

كليمـــــو 

وانــــــا 

وناس تانيه :a63:​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (9 يوليو 2013)

حلو وكداب لية صدقته الحق عليا 
الحق عليا
الحق عليا انا طوعتك كدااااااااااب
حلو وكدااااب لية لية صدقتك


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 يوليو 2013)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> هو ايه عبد الحليم اللى طفح ف المنتدى النهارده دا
> 
> كليمـــــو
> 
> ...


هههههههههه مع حليم 
مش هتقدر تغمض عينيك ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 يوليو 2013)

*على بالى حبيبى .. اليسا ملكة الاحساس *​


----------



## جورجينيو- (9 يوليو 2013)

اشلونك حبيبي


----------



## johna&jesus (9 يوليو 2013)

_هخلى بالى من نفسى _
_فضل شاكر _​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (9 يوليو 2013)

باامانة
ياسمين


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (9 يوليو 2013)

انا بعشق البحر 
نجاااااة


----------



## YOYO JESUS (9 يوليو 2013)

انا لو اذيته
حماقى


----------



## johna&jesus (9 يوليو 2013)

_*صدقنى يا صحبى *_​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (9 يوليو 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (9 يوليو 2013)

سيبنى اموت فيك
ايساف


----------



## جورجينيو- (9 يوليو 2013)

حكاية غرام


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (9 يوليو 2013)

اليسا ♦,♦ في عيونك​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (9 يوليو 2013)

بسمع صوت اختى الرخمة ههههههههه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (9 يوليو 2013)

حلف القمر ← ابو وديع​


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 يوليو 2013)

بسمع اهواك حليم 
ومتسلطنة اخر سلطنة هههههه​


----------



## ^_^mirna (9 يوليو 2013)

اديش كان فى ناس . فيرووز ♥♥


----------



## johna&jesus (10 يوليو 2013)

فريق المس ايدينا | انا مستنيك​


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 يوليو 2013)

*ساعات .. اليساااااا*​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (10 يوليو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ساعات .. اليساااااا*​



ما عندكيش حاجه للأستاذ حمدى الكونيسى 
















بتاع العمره :t33: :t33:​


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 يوليو 2013)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> ما عندكيش حاجه للأستاذ حمدى الكونيسى
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*عندى حاجة لحمدى قنديل *:spor22::spor22:​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (10 يوليو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *عندى حاجة لحمدى قنديل *:spor22::spor22:​



خلاص بقى 

اسمع لحمدى منصور وخلاص 











مين حمدى منصور دا​


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 يوليو 2013)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> خلاص بقى
> 
> اسمع لحمدى منصور وخلاص
> 
> ...


*يكونش اخو عدلى منصور من ام تانية 
هههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (10 يوليو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *يكونش اخو عدلى منصور من ام تانية
> هههههههههههههههه*​



يادى النيله 

هاتودينا ف داهيه :a82: :a82: 

لا ولا يعرفوا بعض خالص 

أنهُ لمجرد تشابه فقط سقط سهواً ف الحوار 

هذا للعلم واتخاذ اللازم​


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 يوليو 2013)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> يادى النيله
> 
> هاتودينا ف داهيه :a82: :a82:
> 
> ...


هههههههههه ماشى ​


----------



## kalimooo (10 يوليو 2013)

بامر الحب..حووووولم

بامر الحب افتح للهوى وسلم
 بامر الحب افتح قلبك اتكلم
 بلاش نهرب بلاش نتعب بلاش نتعب
 تعالى نحب ونسلم بامر الحب
 اسمع يا حيات قلبى ندى قلبى
  جوابنى بصلى قرب كمان
 قرب هنا جنبى وهات شوقك على شوقى
 وهات حبك على حبى
 وانا وعيونك الحلوة نعيش قصة غرام حلوة
 حرام نسكت على قلوبنا
 حرام الشوق يدوبنا
  تعالى نحب ونسلم بامر الحب
 حياتى دنيتى عمرى بامر الحب
 مش امرى بحبك حب محدش قبلنا
 عرفة او صدفة بحبك حب ومش قادر على وصفة


----------



## kalimooo (10 يوليو 2013)

خايف مره احب
حووووووولم
 وعارف ليه انا قلبى خايف شوفت الحب بيبكى ويضحك ملو عيونه  شفايف بس لو الاقى ال احبه وال قلبى يروح لقلبه وال ترتاح روحى جمبه يومها  عمرى مابقى خايف خايف انى احب وخايف ينسى الحب يوم يقابلنى خايف اجرب خايف  اقرب خايف اقرب يبعد عنى ناس من الحب شافو قاسيه وناس اتهنو خايف يقسى الحب  عليا خايف منه ناس من الحب شافو قاسيه وناس اتهنو خايف يقسى الحب عليا  وخايف منه واندم لو حبيت وقسيت واندم لو عمرى ماحبيت اندم لو حبيت وقسيت  واندم لو عمرى ماحبيت بس لو الاقى ال احبه وال قلبى يروح لقلبه بس لو الاقى  ال احبه وال قلبى وال ترتاح روحى جمبه يومها عمرى مابقى خايف الدقيقه من  حياه الحب عمر فى عذابه وفى هناه ابتسامه من شفايف الحب فجر يسعد العاشق  تياه كل كلمه من كلام الحب امر لسه مسمعتش نداه لسه مسمعتش نداه اندم لو  حبيت وقسيت واندم لوعمرى ماحبيت اندم لو حبيت وقسيت واندم لو عمرى ماحبيت  بس لو الاقى ال احبه وال قلبى يروح لقلبه بس لو الاقى ال احبه وال قلبى  يروح لقلبه وال ترتاح روحى جمبه يومها عمرى مابقى خايف


----------



## kalimooo (10 يوليو 2013)

*في يوم من الأيام*

في يوم من الايام ..كان لي قلب
ويا المحبة هام ..وياريت ماحب
قسوة حبايبي مغلباني اوعى يا قلبي تحب تاني 
في يوم من الايام 
أنا كنت هواه وحبيبه ..روحي وقلبي حواليه 
لو كان الدمع يجيبه .. كنت أبكي العمر عليه 
لا صوتي يسمعه .. ولا دمعي يرجعه 
قسوة حبايبي مغلباني .. أوعى يا قلبي تحب تاني 
في يوم من الايام 
فين راح الشوق من قلبه .. والرقة والحنية 
اللي حيتهنى بحبه .. لو يعرف يبكي عليه 
لا عاد يفيد ندم عليه ولا ألم 
قسوة حبايبي مغلباني .. اوعى ياقلبي تحب تاني 
في يوم من الايام 
وحياة حبك ياناسيني .. ياريت ياحبيبي أنسالك
أنا كل طريق في عيوني .. علمته بذكرى معاك
ياناسي حبنا .. راح أعمل إيه أنا 
قسوة حبايبي مغلباني .. اوعى ياقلبي تحب تاني 
في يوم من الايام


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 يوليو 2013)

*فى عيونك .. اليسا *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 يوليو 2013)

*بصراحه لو عندك نيه تيجي ليا تتعرف بيا
انا واحده عادية
رايحه مع الدنيا و جايه 
بني ادمه ليا و علياا
انا مش مثاليه 
....
* *
بصراحه حاسه معاك اني شايفه منى 
و حاجه منك فيااااااااااااا
متفائله ان ابقي اللي انت بتحلم تلاقيهااا
بطيبتها و براءتهااا طبيعتها فيهااا
* *
هتلاقي فياا حاجه حلوه انا اتحب عليهااا
و عيوبي اللي شايفها في حبك ليااا تحليهاااااااااااا

متفائلة .. اليسا 
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (10 يوليو 2013)

مصدومة
اليسا


----------



## YOYO JESUS (10 يوليو 2013)

فهمني ازاي بتعشها عليا 
ما كنت قريب عايش ليا
وكان في الويم بتفكر فيا 3 ايام
خليك مع نفسك لو مش عاجبك​ 
هامشي انا و ذنبك على جنبك 
ما انا حبيتك بس لقيتك اي كلام​ 
هو انت كنت تطول فهمني ازاي على مين عامل مشغول 
هعملها معاك وهسيبك ما تيلا اطلع من دول
شكلك هتوحشني لو مين يجي يحوشني
انا هامشي مش هاستناك​ 
ده ماكنتش تحلم بس تشوفني ليه بامارة ايه عرفني
عامل ليه يا ما هنا وهناك ​ 
م العين دي هسيبك قبل العين دي 
ويلا بقا السكة اللي تودي وشوف مين بعدي فبعدي هيجي ويسال فيك​ 
وكفاية عشان كده جبت اخرها ويلا بناقص خيرها في غيرها
ويوم م تفكر تاني تشوفني هاقول بعينك​


----------



## nermo nano (10 يوليو 2013)

اليسا الفرحة النا فيهاا​


----------



## johna&jesus (10 يوليو 2013)

_*الوعد والمكتوب نمشى سكك ودروب ولا﻿ ينتهى المشوار الوعد والمكتوب نتعب ولا بندوب والليل فى اخره نهار الوعد والمكتوووب تقسى علينا قلوب لا نخاف ولا نحتار يا ما لقينا الوعد .. يوفى امل موعود القلب لون الورد .. والصعب ما له وجود الوعد والمكتوب وكل شئ محسوب ... الا فى احلامنا الوعد والمكتوووب لو كنت يوم مغلوب العمر قدامنا الصبر ماله حد .. مهما تمر سنين والشوق قصور تتمد .. تملى قلوبنا حنين الوعد والمكتوب نلقى بلد محبوب نرتاح ونرمى الحمل الوعد والمكتوب مهما بنمشى دروب يتلم تانى الشمل        *_​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (10 يوليو 2013)

سلامات ياهوى
ياسمين


----------



## YOYO JESUS (10 يوليو 2013)

بان عليا هواه
ياسمين


----------



## YOYO JESUS (10 يوليو 2013)

واحد اتنين ايمن بس ايدي الشمال علي الحيتطتين واحد اتنين الراب مش  متربي علي ورقتين ورقي خلص علي ورق البردي كتبت رابي اتصنع واحد اتنين  تلاته سمينا خوفو خفرع منكرع الكلام اتمنع الفرعون الصغير جاهز للاحتفال  الطعم اتبلع طلع شعبنا ناس طيبين اوي يا خال مشروع النهضه اعلن فشلو بدل  المره 500 كلب الثوره علي لسانه هقل ادبي لا 500
المزيكا ايه من غير نغمه بفكر ثوري .. المزيكا ايه !! من﻿ غير كيميا  تبني مفاعل نووي لو مصر ترضي بطعم مر علي جماعتك يا بديع الثوره مستمره زي  تريلا علي الطريق السريع ف لو انت شاطر  

 احب اقولك هأ كان غيرك اشطر انسي كلمه حاضر ربنا ادانى عقل  عشان افكر مش همشي جنب الحيطه اللي بانيتها اصلي هديتها الثوره تمشي كلمتها  بالزوق بالعافيه هتثبتها
جنيستي عربيه مؤمن بالحريه سؤالنا هل يا تري حد﻿ لسه فاكر سوريا ؟؟
جنيستي عربيه مؤمن بالحريه سؤالنا هل يا تري حد لسه فاكر سوريا ؟؟



بصوتى


----------



## كوك (10 يوليو 2013)

*  مش عارف اسمها  *


----------



## YOYO JESUS (10 يوليو 2013)

عمرو مصطفى

غلطة عمرى


----------



## soso a (10 يوليو 2013)

*ياللى امامك حياتى   *
​


----------



## soso a (10 يوليو 2013)

*إني لرافع عيني إلى السماء 
*
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 يوليو 2013)

*بتفرج على رامز عنخ امون 
فظيع ميتة من الضحك *​


----------



## soso a (10 يوليو 2013)

بحبها كتير كلماتها روعه 

======================

*إغضب كما تشاء*

واجرح احاسيسي كما تشاء

حطم أواني الزهر والمرايا

هدد بحب إمرأة سوايا

فكل ما تفعله سواء

وكل ما تقوله سواء

فأنت كالاطفال ياحبيبي

نحبهم مهما لنا أساءوا

إغضب فأنت رائع حقاً حين تثور

إغضب فلولا الموج ما تكونت بحور

إغضب كن عاصفاً كن ممطراً

فأن قلبي دائماً غفور

إغضب...

فلن اجيب بالتحدي

فانت طفل عابث يملؤه الغرور

وكيف من صغارها تنتقم الطيور

إذهب اذا يوماً مللت مني

واتهم الاقدار واتهمني

اما أنا فاني سأكتفي بدمعتي وحزن

فالصمت كبرياء

والحزن كبرياء

إذهب اذا أتعبك البقاء

فالأرض فيها العطر والنساء

والأعين الخضراء والسمراء

وعندما تريد ان تراني

وعندما تحتاج كالطفل الى حناني

فعد الى قلبي متى تشاء

فأنت في حياتي الهواء

وأنت عندي الارض والسماء

إغضب كما تشاء

واذهب متى تشاء

لابد ان تعود ذات يوم وقد عرفت ما هو الوفاء


نزار قباني​
​


----------



## soso a (10 يوليو 2013)

*هات قلبي وروح*
​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (10 يوليو 2013)

الليالي 
حلييييييييييييم


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 يوليو 2013)

حبيبى الغالي من بعد الأشواق بهديك سلامي وحنيني وغرامي
نور عيني حبيب قلبي حبيب حياتي مشتاق لعينيك
مشتاق وأنا لسه مقابلك وفي عز الشوق يا حبيبي
وفي عز الليل بكتبلك نور عيني روح قلبي
لالا قلبي اللي بيكتبلك وهو اللي بيبعتلك
قلبي هو اللي بيكتبلك وهو اللي بيبعتلك
الليل صحاه والشوق خلاه يكتبلك
يكتبلك علي بقاله كتير كتير كتير ميداريه
يوصفلك حبه وزهده وشوق لياليه
مش قادر على بعدك ثانيه أبدأ أبدا يا حبيبي
ولا عارف إيه طعم الدنيا أبدا أبدا يا حبيبي
أنا عايزك على طول يا حبيبي مش عايز أشواقنا تطول يا حبيبي
أنا عايزك جنبي تسقيني وتشرب من حبي
ولا نعرف بكره من امبارح ولا دقة قلبك من قلبي
وختاما لك ألف سلام ومحبة وأشواق وغرام
من قلب لا يهدأ ولا ينام قلب حبيبك

حولم .. جواب ​


----------



## soso a (10 يوليو 2013)

قد الحروف الي في اسامي العاشقين بحبك 
قد الثواني والدقائق والسنين بحبك 
قد الهموم الي في قلوب البشر 
قد العيون الي كحلها السهر 
قد ماقلبي اشتكى من نار حبك 
قد ماليلي حكى عن طول بُعدك 
قد الحروف الي في اسامي العاشقين 
قد الدموع الي في عيون المجروحين 

انا بحــــــبك 

ليه القمر غالي عليا يمكن عشان في نوروه وبُعدوه فيه حاجه منك 
ليه الشتاء في قلبي حزين يمكن عشان بردوه في قساوتوه فيه حاجه منك 
ليه السحاب بعشق بياضه يمكن عشان زي قلبي 

في قربي منك ليه المطر بيصعب عليا يمكن عشان زي دمعي 
في بعدي عنك ليه السحاب بعشق بياضه يمكن عشان زي قلبي 
في قربي منك ليه المطر بيصعب عليا يمكن عشان زي دمعي 
في بعدي عنك ليه لما تبعد عن عينيا بخاف عليا وبخاف عليك وبرضو منك 

ليه لما اشوف في السماء نجوم كتير منها بغير يمكن عشان قد السماء وقد النجوم 

بحبـــك .. بحبـــك 

قد ماقلبي اشتكى من نار حبك 
قد ماليلي حكى عن طول بُعدك 
قد الحروف الي في اسامي العاشقين 
قد الدموع الي في عيون المجروحين 

انا بحــــبك 

قلبي وعينيا يجرى ايه لودمعه نزلت من عينيك في يوم عليا 
يجرى ايه لو طمنك خوفي عليك وخفت ياقاسي عليا 
يجرى ايه لو ليله جربت السهاد يجرى ايه لو عذبك طول البعاد 
يجرى ايه لو يوم هجرتك وجيت تاني يوم وقلتلي اني وحشتك 
يجرى ايه لو عاتبتك و عاتبتني وسامحتني وسامحتك نفسك 
يجرى ايه لو قلتلي قد الحروف الي في اسامي العاشقين بحبك 

بحبـــك... بحبـــك


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 يوليو 2013)

*انا بعشق البحر .. فيروز *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 يوليو 2013)

*

لما النسيم بيعدي بين شعرك حبيبتى بسمعه ..... بيقول آهات 

وعطورك الهادية اللى دايبة فيكي كل ما تلمسك..... بتقول آهات

عايزاني ليه لما تقوليلي بعشقك ما اصرخش واملى الكون آهااااااااات

يا نجمة كل ما ضيها يلمس حجر ..... يعلي ويتحول قمر

بكتب حروف اسمك بحبات الندى ..... علي كل اوراق الشجر

مين اللى يقدر يعشقك ..... قدي انا
مين اللى يقدر يوصفك ..... زي انا
يا حلم نفسي تحلمه كل القلوب
يا اعلى احساس شدني خلاني ادوب
خلاني احس اني بشر

عايزاني ليه لما تقويلي بعشقك ما اصرخش واملى الكون آهاااااااات

اما النسيم .. منير 
*​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (11 يوليو 2013)

zay el-hawa 

abd el-haleem​


----------



## johna&jesus (11 يوليو 2013)

وحشنى جناااااااااااااات​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (11 يوليو 2013)

Feel it comin' in the air
 And the screams from everywhere
 I'm addicted to the thrill
 It's a dangerous love affair

 Can't be scared when it goes down
 Got a problem, tell me now
 Only thing that's on my mind
 Is who's gonna run this town tonight




 واحد إتنين أيمن بس ايدي الشمال عالحيطة طين 
 واحد إتنين راب مش متربي لتجار الدين 
 ورقي خلص, على ورق البردي كتبت رابي اتصنع
 واحد إتنين تلاتة, سمينا خوفه خفرع منقرع

 الكلام اتمنع الفرعون الصغير جاهز للاحتفال
 الطعم اتبلع بـطبعه شعبنا ناس طيبين قوي يا خال
 مشروع النهضة اعلن فشله بدل المرة 500
 جاب الثورة على لسانه حقل ادبي لأ 500



 Life's a game, but it's not fair
 I break the rules, so I don't care
 So I keep doin' my own thing
 Walkin' tall against the rain

 Victory's within the mile
 Almost there, don't give up now
 Only thing that's on my mind
 Is who's gonna run this town tonight



 المزيكا إيه؟ من غير نغمة بـفكر ثوري
 المزيكا إيه؟ من غير كمياء تبني مفاعل نووي
 لو مصر تورتة الطعم مر على جماعتك يا بديع
 الثورة مستمرة زي ترله على الطريق السريع

 فا لو إنت شاطر أحب اقولك هأ كان غيرك اشطر
 انسى كلمة حاضر ربنا اداني عقل عشان أفكر
 مش هامشي جنب الحيطة اللي بنتها أصْلي حدتها
 الثورة تمشي كلمتها بالذوق بالعافية هنسبتها



 Hey, hey
 جنسيتي عربية مؤمن بالحرية, سؤالنا هل يا ترى حد لسة فاكر سوريا؟
 Hey, hey
 جنسيتي عربية مؤمن بالحرية, سؤالنا هل يا ترى حد لسة فاكر سوريا؟


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 يوليو 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> Feel it comin' in the air
> And the screams from everywhere
> I'm addicted to the thrill
> It's a dangerous love affair
> ...


*وده من ايه بس يا حبيبتى 
متقلقيش حالات كتير كانت كدا وخفت :a63::a63::a63:*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (11 يوليو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *وده من ايه بس يا حبيبتى
> متقلقيش حالات كتير كانت كدا وخفت :a63:*​



بلاش حشرية ياناس فى امور الناس 
ماهو فى ناس ببتدخل فى حياة الناس بطريقة تتضايق كل الناس*:a63:**:a63:*


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 يوليو 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> بلاش حشرية ياناس فى امور الناس
> ماهو فى ناس ببتدخل فى حياة الناس بطريقة تتضايق كل الناس*:a63:**:a63:*


*ههههههههههه هتعملى ايه بقى شعب حشرى *​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (11 يوليو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههههه هتعملى ايه بقى شعب حشرى *​



ههه طيب خليكى انتى فى حالك وبلاش تبقى زى الشعب :blush2::blush2:


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 يوليو 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> ههه طيب خليكى انتى فى حالك وبلاش تبقى زى الشعب :blush2::blush2:


*نوووووووو انا الشعب والشعب انا 
على راى الست ام كلثوم 
انا الشعب انا الشعب*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (11 يوليو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *نوووووووو انا الشعب والشعب انا
> على راى الست ام كلثوم
> انا الشعب انا الشعب*​



:dntknw: ماهو انا مش هخلص من لسانك هو انا مش عارفة
لسانك طول ميدان التحرير ههههههههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 يوليو 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> :dntknw: ماهو انا مش هخلص من لسانك هو انا مش عارفة
> لسانك طول ميدان التحرير ههههههههههههههه


*هههههههههه 
الله يفتح عليكى 
هو كدا *​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (11 يوليو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههههه
> الله يفتح عليكى
> هو كدا *​



 ههههههههههههههه طيب بس بقى عشان ماانفجرش فى وشك يابت :flowers::flowers::flowers:


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 يوليو 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> ههههههههههههههه طيب بس بقى عشان ماانفجرش فى وشك يابت :flowers::flowers::flowers:


*مش هرد عليكى ع فكرة علشان  انا طيبة 
ربنا يسامحك *:t4:​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (11 يوليو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *مش هرد عليكى ع فكرة علشان  انا طيبة
> ربنا يسامحك *:t4:​



:love34::love34::love34:
 امواااااااااااااااااه


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 يوليو 2013)

*اسعد واحدة .. اليسا *​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (11 يوليو 2013)

نعناع الجنينة منيييييييييييير


----------



## soso a (11 يوليو 2013)

حاول تفتكرني 

أنا اللى طول عمرى بصدق كلام الصبر فى المواويل

و أنا اللى طول عمرى بقول الحب عمره طويل


من كتر ماكان الحب واخدنا 

و كل حلاوة الدنيا فى إيدنا 

لا فكرنا زمان يعاندنا 

و لا أيام تقدر تبعدنا 

و عشنا الحب بل أيام 

و كل بكره فيه احلام 

و أتارى كل ده أوهام... 

و سافر من غير وداع 

فات في قلبي جراحه 

دبت في ليل السهر 

و العيون ما إرتاحوا 

و منين نجيب الصبر ياأهل الله يداوينا؟ 

اللي إنكوى بالحب قبلينا يقول لينا 

و سافر من غير وداع... 

حبيبى... 

و الله لسه حبيبى... 

و الله و حبيبى مهما تنسى حبيبى... 

و الله و حبيبى عمرى ما أنسى حبيبى... 

أبقى إفتكرنى... 

حاول تفتكرنى... 

و لو مريت فى طريق مشينا مرة فية 

أو عديت فى مكان كان لينا ذكرا فيه 

أبقى إفتكرنى... 

حاول تفتكرنى... 

دى ليالى عشناها 

أبداً مش حنساها 

على بالى يا حبيبى 

على بالى أيام و ليالى 

على بالى ليل و نهار 

و أنت على بالى.... 

و منين نجيب الصبر ياأهل الله يداوينا؟ 

اللي إنكوى بالحب قبلينا يقول لينا 

و سافر من غير وداع...
​


----------



## soul & life (11 يوليو 2013)

*ترنيمتى المفضلة
امسك ايديا وعدى بيا فى الظروف والخوف يارب*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (11 يوليو 2013)

رقم واحد
كريم محسن


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 يوليو 2013)

*بسمع جانا الهوا حولم *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 يوليو 2013)

*صوتك .. منير *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 يوليو 2013)

6* الصبح .. حسين الجسمى *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 يوليو 2013)

*صافينى مرة .. حولم *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 يوليو 2013)

*كلمات .. ماجدة الرومى *​


----------



## ^_^mirna (12 يوليو 2013)

حدوته مصريه .. منير ♥


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 يوليو 2013)

انا لو حبيبك .. فؤاد ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (12 يوليو 2013)

[YOUTUBE]PD94oZpF8iU[/YOUTUBE]
تأمل يريح القلب


----------



## YOYO JESUS (12 يوليو 2013)

يابخت اللى تحبيه
تامر حسنى


----------



## YOYO JESUS (12 يوليو 2013)

اكدب عليا واسرح بيا وقللي بحبك انا

وشويه شويه تقللي الليله في بعدي بالف سنه

وعايزني اصدق كل ده كله كده بسهوله


انت مش انت في حاجه غريبه ومش طبيعيه بقى

طيب من امتى انت بتسالني امتى ما بينا لقا

سبحان من غير بقى احوالك مش معقوله


فين اللي كان متفرعن فين

ابو قلب جامد مش بيلين

بقى حد تاني في غمضة عين طب ايه جرالو

بقى حب ايه وحنية ايه وبجد كده عيني بارده عليا



اكدب عليا واسرح بيا وقللي بحبك انا

وشويه شويه تقللي الليله في بعدي بالف سنه

وعايزني اصدق كل ده كله كده بسهوله



بقى عندك ذمه وزي النسمه وهادي وراسي اوي

وبقدره قادر مبقاش قلبك عامل فيها اوي

ده اتحول 180 درجه كده في دقيقه


وبقى ليك في الرقه وكل كلامك بقى متنقي كده

ومفيش ولا لأ بقيت اسمعها وايه بقى هوه كده

طب حد يقللي ده حلم بجد ولا حقيقه




فين اللي كان متفرعن فين

ابو قلب جامد مش بيلين

بقى حد تاني في غمضة عين طب ايه جرالو

بقى حب ايه وحنية ايه وبجد كده عيني بارده عليا



اكدب عليا واسرح بيا وقللي بحبك انا

وشويه شويه تقللي الليله في بعدي بالف سنه

وعايزني اصدق كل ده كله كده بسهوله


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (12 يوليو 2013)

[YOUTUBE]CksTJ_ESDGo[/YOUTUBE]

ترنيمة امسك يارب ايدي:94:


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (12 يوليو 2013)

[YOUTUBE]TpzxIAjRwE8[/YOUTUBE]

يايسوع تعباااااااااااااااااااان
محتاج لحنااااااااااااااااااااااان
:94:​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (12 يوليو 2013)

اجمل خدام


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 يوليو 2013)

*اهووووووووووواك .. حليم *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 يوليو 2013)

*تملى معاك .. عمرو دياب *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (13 يوليو 2013)

♣القداس الحبشي♣​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (13 يوليو 2013)

بناديك تعالى
عمرو دياب


----------



## YOYO JESUS (13 يوليو 2013)

كل يوم بيفوت عليا ليك بحن فى كل ثانيه صعب اعيش فى الدنيا الا بيك احساسى انك حبيبى وانى مش شيفك بعينى قد ايه مشتاق لحضنك مش لقيك 
حتى وانت بعيد عليا لسه بتحلم بيك عنيا نفسى ترجع ليا انت فين ليه سيبنى  اعيش لوحدى قولى راضى ازاى ببعدى واقفه كل حياتى بعدك بعدك اعيش لمين 
ياواحشنى وانت عنى بعيد هموت واخدك فى حضنى مهما يحصل باردو قلبى روحه فيك  ياحبيبى انا كل همى انت عايش ازاى فى بعدى نفسى بس لو مره اطمن عليك 
كل يوم بيفوت عليا ليك بحن فى كل ثانيه صعب اعيش فى الدنيا الا بيك احساسى  انك حبيبى وانى مش شايفك بعينى قد ايه مشتاق لحضنك مش لقيك


----------



## +Sameh+ (13 يوليو 2013)

علمني انتظرك يا رب​


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 يوليو 2013)

ترنيمة ضاقت الدنيا قصادى ​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (13 يوليو 2013)

بتلوموني ليه 

حليييييييييييييم


----------



## soso a (14 يوليو 2013)

*لأصلي له


للّذي قلبي الآن تفاحةٌ في يدَيْه
للذي قلبي الآن كرةٌ بين رِجْلَيه
للذي لو نام
روحي ترفرف مثل الفراشة
فوق سريره
ولو استَيقَظَ الآن
ينتعل القلب قبلَ حذائِه
كل الحكايات التي احتفظت
بها الذاكرة
والحكايات التي الفَقُها كل وقتٍ
لكي يتسلّى
ويشخُصَ نحوي بعينين
أرى اللهَ يضحكُ مغتبطّا فيهما
وأيضّا له أُجْرتي كُلَّ يومِ
لكي يشتري طابةً وكتابَا
وأقلام تلوين
وله حين يكبُرُ
أن أتنحى قليلاً إلى مطرحٍ
أعِدُّ به ما تبقى أمامي،
لأُصلي له،
من سنين*​


----------



## جورجينيو- (14 يوليو 2013)

ست الحبايب


----------



## soso a (14 يوليو 2013)

تكبر..تكبر

 فمهما يكن من جفاك
 ستبقي بعيني ولحني ملاك

 تكبر..تكبر
 فمهما يكن من جفاك
 وتبقي كمان شاء لي حبنا ان اراك


 نسيمك عنبر..وارضك سكر
 وإني احبك اكثر

 يداك خمائل
 ولكنني لا اغني ككل البلابل
 فأن السلاسل تعلمني ان اقاتل


 لأني احبك اكثر
 نسيمك عنبر..وارضك سكر
 واني احبك اكثر

 آآآآآه

 غنائي خناجر ورد
 وصمتي طفولة رعد
 وانت الثري والسماء
 وقلبك اخضر
 وجزر الهوي فيك مدّ
 فكيف اذاً لا احبك اكثر

 نسيمك عنبر..وارضك سكر
 وقلبك اخضر
 وإني طفل هواك
 علي حضنك الحلو انمو واكبر
​


----------



## soso a (14 يوليو 2013)

غني قليلا يا عصافير
ُغني قليلاً يا عصافيري .. فإني كلما فكرت في أمري بكيت
وليس لي جارٌ أناديه لكي نسهر في الليل
ولا أهلٌ وبيت !!
أكلما .. 
أكلما بنتُ مساءٍ نسجت ثوباً من الدمع تسلل 
.. لا ترفعي صوتكِ بأساً يا عصافيري من الحزنِ 
.. فإني قبل هذه الكأس من قلبي ارتويت ارتويب 
.. غني .. غني غني غني , غني قليلاً 
..لا تغني 
.. لا تغني إنني غصنٌ اذا مرت على أوراقي الريح انحيت
انحنيتُ
.. آه .. آه , آه
غني غني .. غني غني
.. غني إنني عقلتُ روحي نجمةً 
, في ليلِ شعاعٍ
ومضيتُ .. ومضيتُ , آه ومضيتُ​


----------



## soso a (14 يوليو 2013)

خبّئيني. أتى القمر

ليت مرآتنا حجر!

ألف سرّ سري

وصدرك عار

و عيون على الشجر

لا تغطّي كواكبا

ترشح الملح و الخدر

خبّئيني.. من القمر!

وجه أمسي مسافر

ويدانا على سفر

منزلي كان خندقا

لا أراجيح للقمر..

خبّئيني.. بوحدتي

و خذي المجد.. و السهر

و دعي لي مخدتي

أنت عندي

أم القمر؟!​


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 يوليو 2013)

يا حمام بتنوح ليه .. منير ​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (14 يوليو 2013)

*d2t l sa3at - mostafa kamel*​


----------



## soso a (14 يوليو 2013)

كنت اجول ابحث عنك 

فبحثت كثير داخل ذاتى 
ليس لما تعطيه يديك 
بل من حبى اليك اتبعك سيدى 
================

فلماذا زحام الناس يبعدك عنى 
لكنى ساقترب اليك
واضعا عجزى لديك  


​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (14 يوليو 2013)

بسمع الاسطورة ☼نجاه الصغيره☼
اغنيه
♥قصص الحب الجميلة♥

ابداااااااااااع ياكوووووتش​


----------



## soso a (14 يوليو 2013)

عايش وحيد ​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (14 يوليو 2013)

حبك ياربي مركبة


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (14 يوليو 2013)

ورده← اه لو قبلتك من زمان​


----------



## soso a (14 يوليو 2013)

روووووووووووووووووعه روووووووووعه الكلمات 

أنا هنا طول أيامى لك أنتظر هل سيأتى يوماً يا سيدى و تشفينى أم ستضيع باقى  حياتى هنا وأظل أبحث عن من فى البركة يلقينى فلماذا أنا من بين الناس  لماذا أنا تبعد أحكامك عنى و لا أفهمها فلا ترضى أن يصل بى فكرى و حالى  للجنون فقل كلمة لتخرجها من فمك ليكن فيكون فيكون يوم شفائى	و تمحو عنى  دائى أقبل فأنت رجائى	ام ان طلبى كثير بحق كلامك تخبرنى	أمن مرضى تطهرنى  فان لم يأتى يومى	اظل لعجزى أجير أعلم يا رب أنك ابداً لن تتركنى بل ستأتى  ساعتى و تعطنى﻿ العزاء الى أن يأتى يا رب شفائى اسألك أعنى أدرك أن لى وقت  تحت السماء       
​


----------



## جورجينيو- (14 يوليو 2013)

قمر الليل


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (14 يوليو 2013)

كااااظم الساهر 

و حافية القدمين هههههههههههه من غير تريقة الاغنية مالهاش حل


----------



## جورجينيو- (14 يوليو 2013)

سالمه يا سالامه


----------



## soso a (14 يوليو 2013)

*ترنيمة يا سيد أنت كل ما لي *
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (14 يوليو 2013)

moky قال:


> كااااظم الساهر
> 
> و حافية القدمين هههههههههههه من غير تريقة الاغنية مالهاش حل








انا بموت في الاغنيه دي يابنتي

انا بسمع جسار . خليني ذكري


----------



## جورجينيو- (14 يوليو 2013)

يا واد يا تقيل


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 يوليو 2013)

*عيون القلب .. نجاة *​


----------



## جورجينيو- (14 يوليو 2013)

القلب قلبي فريد


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 يوليو 2013)

*خليك فاكرنى .. عمرودياب *​


----------



## soso a (14 يوليو 2013)

غريب انته غريب انته .. تحيرني ولا داري
يا مالك كل اشواقي .. يا ذابحني ولا داري
دري انت
اخاصم لاجلك اصحابي .. واعاند كل احبابي
بشوق افتح لك ابوابي .. تروح وتختفي انته
غريب انته ولا مرة تراضيني .. وانا محتاجك بقربي تواسيني
واقول انساك .. اثاري انت الي ناسيني
ياظالم بالهوى انت
اخاصم لاجلك اصحابي .. واعاند كل احبابي
بشوق فتحتلك ابوابي .. تروح وتختفي انت​


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 يوليو 2013)

*ساعات .. اليسا *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 يوليو 2013)

*متفائلة .. اليسا *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 يوليو 2013)

*انا دنيته .. جناااااات *​


----------



## انت شبعي (15 يوليو 2013)

بسمع اغنية لمصطفى قمر


----------



## انت شبعي (15 يوليو 2013)

بسمع اغنية تحفة لايهاب توفيق اسمها جاني بالفرح جاني


----------



## soul & life (15 يوليو 2013)

*ترنيمة جميلة  حبك شىء احترنا فيه

حبك شىء احترنا فيه
زى الهوا دايما بنلاقيه شمس تدفى ليل البردانين
نور ينور عتمة الحياة اصله جاى من اعظم اله ميه حلوة تروى العطشانين
سألت نفسى مين حبنى حاسس بحضنه بيضمنى 
مين اللى عنده قلب طيب  دايما قريب بيحسنى  ...*


----------



## +Sameh+ (15 يوليو 2013)

أحبكـ يا رب في خلوتي​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (15 يوليو 2013)

ترنيمة فجر يشقشق صبح ينادي 
بسمعها من الصبح بتفكرني بأيام ملايكة و مدارس الاحد


----------



## +Sameh+ (15 يوليو 2013)

يا إلهي أعمق الحب هواكـ ..​


----------



## +Sameh+ (15 يوليو 2013)

قلب حنون ..​


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 يوليو 2013)

*ترنيمة ادنو اليك ارتاح *​


----------



## +Sameh+ (15 يوليو 2013)

خطاياي وشروري​


----------



## +Sameh+ (15 يوليو 2013)

تنده عليا واسكتك -نيفين-​


----------



## +Sameh+ (15 يوليو 2013)

ليه سايبني​


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 يوليو 2013)

*زى العسل .. الصبوحة*​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (16 يوليو 2013)

فيروووز 
اعطني الناي وغني


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (16 يوليو 2013)

*سمية انا عايشة*​


----------



## Alexander.t (16 يوليو 2013)

انتهى المشوار


----------



## soul & life (16 يوليو 2013)

*اسمع صراخى يا سيدى والى صلاتى امل اذنيك*


----------



## +Sameh+ (16 يوليو 2013)

زهور جميلة في البستان​


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 يوليو 2013)

*انا بعشق البحر ..فيروز *​


----------



## جورجينيو- (16 يوليو 2013)

ابحث عنك,  كاظم


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 يوليو 2013)

*كامل الاوصاف .. حليم  *​


----------



## +Sameh+ (16 يوليو 2013)

تنده عليا واسكتك -نيفين-​


----------



## Maran+atha (16 يوليو 2013)

الأنبا ميخائيل "قناة اغابي"


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 يوليو 2013)

*بحبك وحشتيني*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 يوليو 2013)

صافـــــــــينى مـــــــرة .. حـــــــــليم ​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 يوليو 2013)

أبو  حمالات ... هيما  عيسي​


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 يوليو 2013)

*امتى هشوفك .. نانسى عجرم *​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 يوليو 2013)

*عاصي  الحيلاني* *.. أنده ماعا بيسمع .. لعيون  عم  تدمع*​


----------



## جورجينيو- (16 يوليو 2013)

الطير المسافر. نجاة


----------



## aalyhabib (16 يوليو 2013)

*أني  عشقتك  وأتخذت  قراري ... عاصي  الحيلاني*​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 يوليو 2013)

*أراك  عصي  الدمــع  .. شيمتك  الصــبر*
*أم  كلثوم*
​


----------



## Alexander.t (17 يوليو 2013)

* ‪#‎Jannat‬ - El Badi Azlam  ‪#‎nowplaying‬
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 يوليو 2013)

*اهـــــــواك .. حليم *​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (17 يوليو 2013)

[YOUTUBE]zyEAIuTgMps[/YOUTUBE]​​


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 يوليو 2013)

*سـاعــــــات* *ســاعــــــات .. صباح *​


----------



## nermo nano (17 يوليو 2013)

بسمع ترانيمة فى يوم من الايام ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 يوليو 2013)

*من صغرنا واحنا بنبنى عشنا مع بعضنا 
من حبنا يتعلم الطير مننا الهوا زينا *
*وكبرنا والهوا كبر 
ولا حد فى الدنيا قدر يفرقنااااااا 
ولو ليلة دى قصتنا قصة طويلة *
زى العسل .. الصبوحة 
​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 يوليو 2013)

*أجمل  مافي  الكون  .. يسوع  الحنون  ... سركيس  دياربي*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 يوليو 2013)

*ما  أجملك .. حبيبي  يسوع .. أسجد لك .. سركيس  دياربي* 
​


----------



## ^_^mirna (17 يوليو 2013)

سألتك حبيبى .. فيروز ♥ ♥ ♥


----------



## soso a (17 يوليو 2013)

لا ماراح ازعل ع شي
ماراح ابكي ع شي
ماراح اندم ع شي



لا ع الحب العذبني
لا ع القلب اللي خان
لا ع الحلم الفارقني
لا على حالي كيف كان



لا ماراح ازعل ع شي
ماراح اندم ع شي
ماراح ابكي ع شي



ما جيت أصادق دموع
ولا أدين الظلام
جيت اهدي العتمة شموع
حب ودوب بسلام



لامبارح مافي رجوع
بكره أحلى الأيام
لا انكسر .. ممنوع
لا استسلم ..حرام



بحلف أغير الحال
بآمن الله بيعين
كل عتمة خلفها هلال
يكمل حتى ب تشرين



ماراح ابكي ع الأطلال
بإسم الماضي الحزين
الصفر الكان ع الشمال
راح أزيده ع اليمين
ع اليمين



لو بقي من عمري نهار
بحلف لو شو ما صار
بحقق هالانتصار



لا ماراح ازعل ع شي
ماراح ابكي ع شي
ماراح اندم ع شي
لا ماراح ازعل ع شي
ماراح ابكي ع شي
ماراح اندم ع شي

روووووووعه كلماتها واداء ماجده الرومى تحفه 

​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 يوليو 2013)

يانبـــع  المحبــــه ... وحــدك  ســـاكن  قلــــبي
لا  تتخــلي عنا ... عـــينك ع  وطنـــا ... بالأيـــام الصعــــبــه
"ماجده  الرومي"


​


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 يوليو 2013)

*القريب منك بعيد .. نجاة *​


----------



## ^_^mirna (17 يوليو 2013)

*موسيقى هاديه ^_^*


----------



## aalyhabib (17 يوليو 2013)

*هيمـــــــــا  عيســــــــــــــــي*
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 يوليو 2013)

*بسمع اغنية اهوووووووووووواك 
حلـــــــــيم *​


----------



## soso a (18 يوليو 2013)

غريب انت غريب انت تحيرني ولا داري 
يا مالك كل اشواقي يا ذابحني ولا داري 
دري انت 
اخاصم لاجلك اصحابي واعاند كل احبابي 
بشوق فتحتلك ابوابي تروح وتختفي انت 
غريب انت ولا مرة تراضيني وانا محتاجك بقربي تواسيني 
واقول انساك اتاري انت الي ناسيني 
ياظالم بالهوى انت 
اخاصم لاجلك اصحابي واعاند كل احبابي 
بشوق فتحتلك ابوابي تروح وتختفي انت
​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (18 يوليو 2013)

[YOUTUBE]p5wlCOCdPzk[/YOUTUBE]​​


----------



## ^_^mirna (18 يوليو 2013)

*abba .. i have a dream *


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (18 يوليو 2013)

وعدى العمر​


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 يوليو 2013)

*انا لك ع طــول .. حولم *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 يوليو 2013)

ساعات ساعات .. الصبوحة ​


----------



## soso a (18 يوليو 2013)

ترنيمه بناديك 
​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (18 يوليو 2013)

*


رورو ايهاب قال:



ساعات ساعات .. الصبوحة ​

أنقر للتوسيع...




رورو ايهاب قال:



سـاعــــــات ســاعــــــات .. صباح ​

أنقر للتوسيع...


كل يوم :act23: :act23: *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 يوليو 2013)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> كل يوم :act23: :act23: *​


*ههههههههههه 
اها بحبها حد عنده مانع :act31:*​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (18 يوليو 2013)

*


رورو ايهاب قال:




ههههههههههه 
اها بحبها حد عنده مانع :act31:​

أنقر للتوسيع...


لا 
بس غيرى حتى ف نوع الساعات :budo: *​


----------



## soso a (18 يوليو 2013)

كنت اجول  
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 يوليو 2013)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> *
> 
> لا
> بس غيرى حتى ف نوع الساعات :budo: *​


*هههههههههه لا مليش مزاج *​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (18 يوليو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههههه لا مليش مزاج *​



خلاص اما تحتاجى تشاركى ف الموضوع قوليلى وانا اكتبلك 

يا  صباح 
يا حلوم
يا عمر 
يا اليسا 
يا نجاة





يانا يا انتِ :nunu0000: :nunu0000:​


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 يوليو 2013)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> خلاص اما تحتاجى تشاركى ف الموضوع قوليلى وانا اكتبلك
> 
> يا  صباح
> يا حلوم
> ...


*ههههههههههه 
لا انا ليا ايد اكتب بيها :act23:*​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (18 يوليو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههههه
> لا انا ليا ايد اكتب بيها :act23:*​



طيب هى دى نفس الأيد اللى ماسكه الكرسى اللى ذى دا :act23: 


يا قااااااااااااادره​


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 يوليو 2013)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> طيب هى دى نفس الأيد اللى ماسكه الكرسى اللى ذى دا :act23:
> 
> 
> يا قااااااااااااادره​


*ايوووووووون هى نفس ذات الايد 
وممكن تمسك حاجة تانى على فكرة :budo:*​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (18 يوليو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ايوووووووون هى نفس ذات الايد
> وممكن تمسك حاجة تانى على فكرة :budo:*​


ياريتنى ما سألت :vava::vava:​


----------



## soso a (18 يوليو 2013)

انا مستهلش ​


----------



## soso a (18 يوليو 2013)

لمــــــــــــــاذا انــــــــــــــــــا روووووووووعه كلمتهاااااا ​


----------



## انت شبعي (18 يوليو 2013)

محدش مرتاح


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 يوليو 2013)

نغير شوية ونسمع اليسا 
علشان الناس اللى بتتكلم 
بسمع اليسا ساعات برده :a63:​


----------



## soso a (18 يوليو 2013)

هارمى كل اتكالى عليك
​


----------



## جورجينيو- (18 يوليو 2013)

عا الصبح بحب اسمع ترانيم


----------



## oesi no (18 يوليو 2013)

صوت التكييف وتكتكه الكيبورد وبس


----------



## +Sameh+ (18 يوليو 2013)

ترنيمة إلهي حبيبي ​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (18 يوليو 2013)

عظمة ع عظمة


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (18 يوليو 2013)

اغنية مشاعر 
شرين 
تتر مسلسل حكاية حياة 

جامدة اوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووي


----------



## aalyhabib (18 يوليو 2013)

*لا ... وعينيكي *
* ياحبيبه ... روحي ...... فريد الأطرش*
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (18 يوليو 2013)

تتر مسلسل نظرية الجوافة
تحفة


----------



## ^_^mirna (18 يوليو 2013)

اديش كان في ناس .. فيروز ^_^


----------



## ^_^mirna (18 يوليو 2013)

أؤمن .. فيروز


----------



## ^_^mirna (18 يوليو 2013)

*distant memories .. james horner  ♥♥♥*


----------



## soso a (18 يوليو 2013)

أنا هنا طول أيامى لك أنتظر هل سيأتى يوماً يا سيدى و تشفينى أم ستضيع باقى  حياتى هنا وأظل أبحث عن من فى البركة يلقينى فلماذا أنا من بين الناس  لماذا أنا تبعد أحكامك عنى و لا أفهمها فلا ترضى أن يصل بى فكرى و حالى  للجنون فقل كلمة لتخرجها من فمك ليكن فيكون فيكون يوم شفائى	و تمحو عنى  دائى أقبل فأنت رجائى	ام ان طلبى كثير بحق كلامك تخبرنى	أمن مرضى تطهرنى  فان لم يأتى يومى	ظل لعجزى أجير أعلم يا رب أنك ابداً لن تتركنى بل ستأتى  ساعتى و تعطنى﻿ العزاء الى أن يأتى يا رب شفائى اسألك أعنى أدرك أن لى وقت  تحت السماء​


----------



## soso a (18 يوليو 2013)

كنت اجول ابحث عنك ... فقالوا انت يا من كنت تصنع خيراً
فبحثت كثيراً داخل ذاتى ... اَهل انت الاَتى ام سأنتظر الهاً اَخراً
ق) ليس لما تعطيه يديك بل من حبى اليك اتبعك يا﻿ سيدى
و الاَن قد رأيتك ربى عيان .. تأخذ شكلى كانسان لتكون مرشدى
فلماذا يا سيدى زحام الناس يبعدك عنى ... لكنى سأقترب اليك واضعاً عجزى لديك​


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 يوليو 2013)

*تعبت منك .. اليسا *​


----------



## انت شبعي (18 يوليو 2013)

مبهزرش . راغب علامة


----------



## YOYO JESUS (18 يوليو 2013)

مشاعر
شرين


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 يوليو 2013)

*قولى احبك .. كاظم *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 يوليو 2013)

*وحكايتك ايه .. عمرو دياب *​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (18 يوليو 2013)

عظمة ع عظمة
كارمن


----------



## چاكس (18 يوليو 2013)

*ساعات 
الشحرورة*


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 يوليو 2013)

*حـــــــنين .. وردة *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 يوليو 2013)

*صـــــــدفة .. عــــايدة الايـــــــوبى *​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (19 يوليو 2013)

عنيكي تحت القمر 

منيييييييييير


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 يوليو 2013)

*ســـــــاعات .. اليسا *​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (19 يوليو 2013)

خلينا اخوات
تامر


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (19 يوليو 2013)

علي صوتك ف الغنا 

منييييييييييييييييييييييير


----------



## kawasaki (19 يوليو 2013)

[YOUTUBE]/hmRnjkwfWD0[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (19 يوليو 2013)

بحبك موت
تامر حسنى


----------



## انت شبعي (19 يوليو 2013)

عودوني
عمرو دياب


----------



## YOYO JESUS (19 يوليو 2013)

وحكايتك اية
عمرو دياب


----------



## kawasaki (19 يوليو 2013)

[YOUTUBE]/c62ZYk_ikJU[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## انت شبعي (19 يوليو 2013)

الدنيا حلوة
نانسي


----------



## YOYO JESUS (19 يوليو 2013)

حاجات كتير
تامر حسنى


----------



## انت شبعي (19 يوليو 2013)

ليه يا دنيا الواحد
منير و خالد عجاج


----------



## YOYO JESUS (19 يوليو 2013)

مشاعر 
شرين


----------



## kawasaki (19 يوليو 2013)

[YOUTUBE]/ZnMNX-x9HNI[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (19 يوليو 2013)

ريح بالك
تامر حسنى


----------



## kawasaki (19 يوليو 2013)

*صدقنى خلاص من بين الناس *
*حبيتك واخترتك ليه *
*طول ما انا وياك قدامى ملاك*
*خلتنى ما غمضشى عنيه *
*الله يا سلام فى عنيك احلى كلام *
*قرب منى شويه شويه *
*قلبي وقلبك سوى يتلاقوا*
*الدنيا انت ملته عليه *
*ده الحب اللى ماحدش داقه *
*قرب منى شويه شويه*
*اد ما تقدر قرب تانى *
*الدنيا انت ملته عليه *
*وكانك مخلوق علشانى *​ 
*يا ارق الناس فى عنيك احساس*
*بيخدنى معاه انسى الدنيا *
*ضمنى بايديك لو غالى عليك *
*ماضيعشى ياريت ولا ثانيه *
*الله يا سلام فى عنيك احلى كلام *​ 
*قرب منى شويه شويه *
*قلبي وقلبك سوى يتلاقوا*
*الدنيا انت ملته عليه *
*ده الحب اللى ماحدش داقه *​ 
*قرب منى شويه شويه اد ما تقدر قرب تانى *
*الدنيا انت ملتها علية *
*وكانك مخلوق علشانى *​ 
*حبيبى حبيبى انا محتجلك تفضل جنبى*
*اه حبيبى *
*قرب منى شويه شويه *
*قلبي وقلبك سوى يتلاقوا*
*الدنيا انت ملته عليه *
*انا محتجلك تفضل جنبي*
*اه حبيبى*​


----------



## انت شبعي (19 يوليو 2013)

أغنية قديمة لايهاب توفيق
بتقول
غالي  و الروح بترخصله ماهو اصله غالي
غالي و العين بتهمسله ع الي جرالي


----------



## YOYO JESUS (19 يوليو 2013)

عظمة ع عظمة
كارمن


----------



## انت شبعي (19 يوليو 2013)

شايل قلبي ع ايدي
كيلاني


----------



## YOYO JESUS (19 يوليو 2013)

ستة الصبح
الجسمى


----------



## انت شبعي (19 يوليو 2013)

بتخليني اجننها
تامر


----------



## kalimooo (19 يوليو 2013)

اسمح وقولي يا نور العين...


----------



## grges monir (19 يوليو 2013)

حسين الجسمى
تسلم ايديك


----------



## Alexander.t (19 يوليو 2013)

* ‪#‎nowplaying‬ ‪#‎Jannat‬ - Matkhafsh Men Bokra
*


----------



## انت شبعي (19 يوليو 2013)

مش كتير عليك
إليسا


----------



## kalimooo (19 يوليو 2013)

نفسي اعترفلك


----------



## YOYO JESUS (19 يوليو 2013)

اكدب عليا
ياسمين


----------



## soso a (19 يوليو 2013)

فى قلبى صورتك ​


----------



## kalimooo (19 يوليو 2013)

* يلا نسهر*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (19 يوليو 2013)

عشان خاطره ياما
جنات


----------



## soso a (19 يوليو 2013)

أنا هنا طول أيامى لك أنتظر هل سيأتى يوماً يا سيدى و تشفينى أم ستضيع باقى  حياتى هنا وأظل أبحث عن من فى البركة يلقينى فلماذا أنا من بين الناس  لماذا أنا تبعد أحكامك عنى و لا أفهمها فلا ترضى أن يصل بى فكرى و حالى  للجنون فقل كلمة لتخرجها من فمك ليكن فيكون فيكون يوم شفائى	و تمحو عنى  دائى أقبل فأنت رجائى	ام ان طلبى كثير بحق كلامك تخبرنى	أمن مرضى تطهرنى  فان لم﻿ يأتى يومى	ظل لعجزى أجير أعلم يا رب أنك ابداً لن تتركنى بل ستأتى  ساعتى و تعطنى العزاء الى أن يأتى يا رب شفائى اسألك أعنى أدرك أن لى وقت  تحت السماء       ​


----------



## kalimooo (19 يوليو 2013)

كان في زمان ألبين


----------



## soso a (19 يوليو 2013)

انا لما جيتلك ​


----------



## soso a (19 يوليو 2013)

*ترنيمة يارب أعمل من أجل إسمك *


----------



## soso a (19 يوليو 2013)

كلمه معزيه هوذا يمر لابونا داود لمعى ​


----------



## kalimooo (19 يوليو 2013)

[YOUTUBE]EtLTKKMvXhw[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## kalimooo (19 يوليو 2013)

كان في زمان ألبين
كان فيه زمان ألبين الحب تالتهم
فردو الهوا جناحين والدنيا ساعتهم
ضحكتلهم يومين وفي ليلة خانتهم
اتفرقو الاتنين في عز فرحتهم
ليه وعشان ايه ليه وعشان ايه
كل دا يجرى ليه كل دا يجرى ليه
كانو اتواعدو مع الفرحة في ساعة والزمن غفلان وبعد الفرحة اتعاهدو يعيشو في امل وحنان
زمان خائن غدر بيهم كانو فاكرينو ناسيهم
اتاري الدنيا واتاريهم بيتواعدوعلى فرقة ويتعاهدو على حرمان ليه وعشان ايه ليه وعشان ايه
كل دا يجرى ليه كل دا يجرى ليه ليه


----------



## soso a (19 يوليو 2013)

*بصوت ماجده الرومى 

كان أجمل يوم يوم ماشكالى 

قلبى من حبك وانا خالى 

كان اجمل يوم يوم ماشكالى يوم ماشكالى 

كان ليا قلب نسيته من ظلم الناس وجافيته

فى عينيكى الحلوة لاقيته مرتاح وارتاحت معاه

كان أجمل يوم يوم ماشكالى 

قلبى من حبك وانا خالى 

كان اجمل يوم يوم ماشكالى يوم ماشكالى 

شبكتنى فى حبك نظرة شغلتنى من غير ماادرى

من يومها حبيت بكرة وشهور وانا بستناه آه آآآآآآآآه

كان أجمل يوم يوم ماشكالى 

قلبى من حبك وانا خالى 

كان اجمل يوم يوم ماشكالى يوم ماشكالى 

وحياة مين وهبك ليا أرحم من روحى عليا

أجمل من ضى عنيا يوم واحد مش هنساااه

آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآه آآآآآآآآآآآآه

كان أجمل يوم يوم ماشكالى 

قلبى من حبك وانا خالى 

كان اجمل يوم يوم ماشكالى يوم ماشكالى *​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (19 يوليو 2013)

*مالناش فى الضيقه دى غير الصوم والصلاه رافعين صارخه قويه ارحمنا يا الله فى الشده دى مفيش غيرك لينا معين لو قام علينا جيش احنا مطمنين

ساتر ميخائيل - حاتم منير - رمزي بشاره​*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (19 يوليو 2013)

بدك تبقى فيك
نانسى


----------



## soso a (19 يوليو 2013)

* اغنية يا ساكن أفكاري*
يا ساكن أفكاري وعارف كل سراري
صرلي سنين بحبك وبعدو لهلق قلبك
بحالي مش داري
الحلم اللي كان بليلة، ما بيتركني بليلة
كنت وبعدك حلمي... كنت هاك النجمة
اللي عم بتضوي بداري
عم بتضوي بداري 
تا تعتق المحبة والعتم يغمر دربي
رح تبقى، يا قلبي، وحدك ساكن قلبي
بليلي ونهاري​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (19 يوليو 2013)

اوبريت سيبني اعيش


----------



## soso a (19 يوليو 2013)

أحتاج إليك وأهرب منك وأرحل بعدك
من نفسي
في بحر يديك، أفتش عنك... فتحرق أمواجك شمسي
أحتاج إليك وأهرب منك وأرحل بعدك من نفسي
في بحر يديك، أفتش عنك... فتحرق أمواجك شمسي
أحتاج إليك وأهرب منك وأرحل بعدك من نفسي
في بحر يديك، أفتش عنك... فتحرق أمواجك شمسي
وجهك فاجأني كالأمطار، في الصيف وهب كما الإعصار
وجهك فاجأني كالأمطار في الصيف وهب كما الإعصار
والحب فرار والبعد قرار... 
الحب فرار والبعد قرار
وأنا أنا أنا أنا 
لا أملك أن أختار
لا أملك أن أختار
أن أختار أن أختار

حبك يا لهفي تضحية وعطاءات من غير حدود 
وأنا لا أملك أن أعطي ودروبي أمنية ووعود
أمصيري أن أمشي وغدي أمس...
أمصيري أن أمشي وغدي أمس
وغدي أمس و أحباء و قيود؟؟

أحتاج إليك وأهرب منك وأرحل بعدك من نفسي 
في بحر يديك، أفتش عنك... فتحرق أمواجك شمسي
وجهك فاجأني كالأمطار في الصيف وهب كما الإعصار
والحب فرار والبعد قرار
والحب فرار والبعد قرار
... و أنا أنا أنا أنا
لا أملك أن أختار
لا أملك أن أختار
أن أختار أن أختار

حررني رفقاً...أنصرني... ساعدني كي أهجر طيفي 
حررني رفقاً...أنصرني... ساعدني كي أهجر طيفي
حررني آه آه ...أنصرني آه آه ... ساعدني كي أهجر طيفي
حررني ..أنصرني..حررني حررني 
الحب كظلي يتبعني...
الحب كظلي يتبعني
الحب كظلي يتبعني
الحب كظلي يتبعني
 يعدو بجنون من خلفي من خلفي
وأنا إعصارك يعصف بي...يعصف بي
 يهدر... يقطفني من صيفي
أحتاج إليك وأهرب منك وأرحل بعدك من نفسي
في بحر يديك، أفتش عنك... فتحرق أمواجك شمسي
وجهك فاجأني كالأمطار، في الصيف وهب كما الإعصار
والحب فرار والبعد قرار...
والحب فرار والبعد قرار
و أنا أنا أنا أنا
لا أملك أن أختار
لا أملك أن أختار​


----------



## kalimooo (19 يوليو 2013)

*  بعترفلك ...
وائل كفوري
*


----------



## انت شبعي (19 يوليو 2013)

قلبى مايشبهنيش
منير


----------



## ^_^mirna (19 يوليو 2013)

*انا جاى ومسنود ♥*


----------



## ^_^mirna (19 يوليو 2013)

*الهى الهى *


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 يوليو 2013)

احكى يا شهرزاد .. سميرة سعيد ​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (20 يوليو 2013)

في حاجات تتحس
نانسي عجرم


----------



## YOYO JESUS (20 يوليو 2013)

قلبى هو اللى هيكسب
محمد نور


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (20 يوليو 2013)

مابتعلمش 
انغام


----------



## جورجينيو- (20 يوليو 2013)

اغنية انت قلبك قاسي


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (20 يوليو 2013)

مابتعلمش 
انغام


----------



## YOYO JESUS (20 يوليو 2013)

كلام كلام
كارمن


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 يوليو 2013)

moky قال:


> مابتعلمش
> انغام


زوقك حلو يا موكى بحب الاغنية دى ​


----------



## جورجينيو- (20 يوليو 2013)

سامحتك


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (20 يوليو 2013)

[YOUTUBE]nTB86qExxaw[/YOUTUBE]​​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (20 يوليو 2013)

دى عيونك حلوه وطعمه عليها ضحكه تدوب والنعمه وانا خبره فى بنات الجامعه يا
تجاره يا اداب عين شمس ولمحتك قدام بيتى وهتكلم وياكى مشيتى وعلشانك
سيبت انا عربيتى اخدتها مشى رجعت فى تاكسى
يرضيكى يوماتى البيت ما اخش وافضل كدة ساكت ماتكلمنش واللى يكلمنى البسله
الوش وامسكله انا كدة اه على الواحده
وتلفى والف وراكى احترت وان كان على لشغل مانا اتأخرت ياريتنى ماكنتش بقى اتاخرت وطلعت بـ تلاتين ماده
يرضيكى يوماتى البيت ما اخش وافضل كدة ساكت ماتكلمنش واللى يكلمنى البسله
الوش وامسكله انا كدة اه على الواحده
يرضيكى يوماتى البيت ما اخش وافضل كدة ساكت ماتكلمنش واللى يكلمنى البسله
الوش وامسكله انا كدة اه على الواحده
فاتت على عينى برقه وضربات قلبى ذدت كام دقه وقالت مين كان قالك لا ازاى مش
عايزاك بالعكس واتحول قلبى ساعتها لعقرب ثوانى ساعه ايدها وقبل ما توصل روحت
انا بيتها وقلبى يدق كأنه كلكس
فاتت على عينى برقه وضربات قلبى ذدت كام دقه وقالت مين كان قالك لا ازاى مش
عايزاك بالعكس واتحول قلبى ساعتها لعقرب ثوانى ساعه ايدها وقبل ما توصل روحت
انا بيتها وقلبى يدق كأنه كلكس

يرضيكى يوماتى البيت ما اخش وافضل كدة ساكت ماتكلمنش واللى يكلمنى البسله
الوش وامسكله انا كدة اه على الواحده
وتلفى والف وراكى احترت وان كان على لشغل مانا اتأخرت ياريتنى ماكنتش بقى
اتاخرت وطلعت بـ تلاتين ماده
يرضيكى يوماتى البيت ما اخش وافضل كدة ساكت ماتكلمنش واللى يكلمنى البسله
الوش وامسكله انا كدة اه على الواحده
دى عيونك عليها ضحكه وانا خبره يا تجاره يا اداب عين شمس يلااا
ادى عيونك عليها ضحكه تدوب والنعمه وانا خبره فى بنات الجامعه دى ياتجاره يا اداب
عين شمس ولمحتك قدام بيتى وهتكلم وياكى مشيتى وعلشانك سيبت انا عربيتى
اخدتها مشى رجعت فى تاكسى


----------



## soso a (20 يوليو 2013)

*محتاج لإيدك ياربي - ترنيمة ساتر مخائيل*
​


----------



## soso a (20 يوليو 2013)

* الرب نوري وخلاصي*
​


----------



## soso a (20 يوليو 2013)

بيد الحب جبلتني طبعت فيّ صورتك 

سكني السماء أعطيتني فصرت من أهل بيتك 

بفرحك غمرتني جئت إليك أحببتك 

أنت في البدء أحببتني حبك سر إيماني 

عيناك تنظر إليّ حضورك يهز كياني 
يرعاني ملء حنانك فيا منبع بحر الحنان     ثالوثي إلهي حبيبي سعيداً أنا في لقياك 

فيّ أنت وفي قريبي سر جميل أن أراك 

قلبك ثروتي نصيبي أكنز من فيض غناك 

روحك شعلة لهيبي تضرم الحب في وجداني     أت إليك يا ربي دوماً واثقا أمري أسلم 

فتقبلني مبتسماً لأنك همي تعلم 

تبقي ليً أباً وأماً لرؤياك نفسي تحلم 

سأري وجهك يوماً أنت الذي دوماً تراني​


----------



## soso a (20 يوليو 2013)

*ترنيمة جذبتني للمرنم نزار فارس   *
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 يوليو 2013)

*بسلم عليك .. مصطفى قمر *​


----------



## soso a (20 يوليو 2013)

بحبها كتير دى 

انت اللى اتحديت 
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 يوليو 2013)

*خدنى بين ايديك .. حميد الشاعرى *​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 يوليو 2013)

*خالد عجاج - وحشتنى*
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (20 يوليو 2013)

تامر عاشور
باينله ضاع


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 يوليو 2013)

*بأمر الحب .. حولم *​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 يوليو 2013)

*أكبر  جرح  يمس  أحساسك .......*

*وليد  توفيق*​


----------



## kalimooo (20 يوليو 2013)

*بلاش عتاب
===========
* 

بلاش العتاب
بلاش عتاب ياحبيب
بلاش عتاب ياحبيبى
ارحمنى من العذاب ياحبيبى ياحبيبى
بلاش العتاب
بلاش عتاب ياحبيب
بلاش عتاب ياحبيبى
ارحمنى من العذاب ياحبيبى ياحبيبى
طفيت كل الشموع وقلبى ارتاح ونام
ارتاح من الدموع والحب والام
بلاش بلاش العتاب
القلب العاصى تاب
الجرح القاسى طاب
ماصدقت انه طاب
ياحبيبى ياحبيبى
ياما قلبى داب من عذاب الحب
ياما ياما خبيت الالام
ياما شفت النور ظلام
ياما كنت اتمنى يوم يوم يوم ابتسامة
ياما قلبى داب من عذاب الحب ياما
ياما خبيت الالام
ياما شفت النور ظلام
ياما كنت اتمنى يوم يوم يوم ابتسامة
بلاش العتاب بلاش عتاب بلاش
ياحبيبى ياحبيبى
اديتك احلا مافى الدنيا اديتك حبى
وامنت على راحت بالى
راحت بالى وعلى فرحت قلبى
اديتك احلا مافى الدنيا اديتك حبى
وامنت على راحت بالى
راحت بالى وعلى فرحت قلبى
وف حضن الشوق والحنية
غمضت عينية شوية
وفضلى امانى الحلو والدنيا ملك ا يده
بصيت لقيتك مش جمبى
ولقتنى انا لوحدى

انا وقلبى
وقلبى
مش ببكى عليك مش ببكى عليك
انا ببكى عليه ياحبيبى
ياما قلبى داب من عذاب الحب ياما
ياما خبيت الالام
ياما شفت النور ظلام
ياما كنت اتمنى يوم يوم يوم ابتسامة
بلاش العتاب بلاش عتاب بلاش
ياحبيبى ياحبيبى
ياما قلبى داب من عذاب الحب ياما
ياما خبيت الالام
ياما شفت النور ظلام
ياما كنت اتمنى يوم يوم يوم ابتسامة
بلاش العتاب بلاش عتاب بلاش
ياحبيبى ياحبيبى
بلاش عتاب لو كنت حبيبى
من العذاب انا خدت نصيب خدت نصيبى
بلاش عتاب لو كنت حبيبى
من العذاب انا خدت نصيب خدت نصيبى
ماتكلمنش على الحب
ماتفكرنيش بالحب
لاحياتى هى حياتى
ولا قلبى اصبح قلبى
قلب
ماتكلمنش على الحب
ماتفكرنيش بالحب
لاحياتى هى حياتى
ولا قلبى اصبح قلبى
قلب

حبيت الحب عشانك
وكرهت الحب عشانك
ابدا ممش هاقدر اسامحك
ابعد خليك فى مكانك
حبيت الحب عشانك
وكرهت الحب عشانك
ابدا ممش هاقدر اسامحك
ابعد خليك فى مكانك
انا بترجاك استنى هناك
استنى بعيد عشان انساك
يل
ياما قلبى داب من عذاب الحب ياما
ياما خبيت الالام
ياما شفت النور ظلام
ياما كنت اتمنى يوم يوم يوم ابتسامة
بلاش العتاب بلاش عتاب بلاش
ياحبيبى ياحبيبىي يعني


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 يوليو 2013)

اجمل احساس ف الكون انك تعشق بجنون ودا حالى معاك
خليتنى اعيش ايام مليانه بشوق وغرام دوبنى هواك

عشقك بجنون روحى انا قلبى المفتون كلوا منى
وياك بيعيش احلى هنا حبيبى انا ياروحى انا

ياويلى يانارى قولى ازاى ادارى شوقى ولهفه قلبى ف قربك حتى واحنا سوا
بتنور سنينى وبيكبر حنينى قرب منى تعالى ف حضنى واملى حياتى هوا

اجمل احساس اليسا 
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 يوليو 2013)

*مغرم يا ليل .. راغب علامة *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 يوليو 2013)

*قصاد عينى .. عمرو دياب *​


----------



## kalimooo (20 يوليو 2013)

أدام عيونك..عمرووووووو


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 يوليو 2013)

*هانى شاكر وشيرين .. قلبى ليك *​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (20 يوليو 2013)

اول يوم
تامر


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (20 يوليو 2013)

غمضت عيني 
رامي صبري


----------



## YOYO JESUS (20 يوليو 2013)

مابتعلمش
انغام


----------



## aalyhabib (21 يوليو 2013)

رباعيات  الخيـــــــــام ... أم  كلثـــوم​


----------



## kalimooo (21 يوليو 2013)

في يوم من الأيام


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 يوليو 2013)

*انا بعشقك .. ميادة الحناوى *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 يوليو 2013)

*احساس جديد .. نانسى *​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (21 يوليو 2013)

انا بعشق البحر ... نجاة الصغيرة


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 يوليو 2013)

يا خلي القلب يا حبيبي .. لو فى قلبك قد قلبي حب يا حبيبي
 
 لو بتكوي النار نهارك .. لو بتسهر زى ليلي
 
 لو صحيح بتحب .. كنا نحضن حبنا ونبعد بعيد
 
 عن عيون الدنيا .. عن كل العيون
 
 لو في قلبك قد قلبى حب.. كنا نمشي نمشي ألف ليلة وليلة
 
 ليل ونهار لما نوصل .. نجمة ما لهاش أي جار
 
 وإلا نسكن لؤلؤة .. فى أبعد بحار يا حبيبي
 
 القمر القمر خدنا على موجة قمر .. فوق الصحاري والسما
 
 والبحر والليل والوجود .. فوق عيون الناس فوق جبال الشوق
 
 وفوق كل الحدود القمر خدنا .. لجزيرة أبعد من الخيال
 
 لا شافتها عين ولا خطرت ببال .. يا حبيبي وصلنا فوق بر الأمان

يا خلى القلب .. حليم 
​


----------



## Alexander.t (21 يوليو 2013)

الرسم بالكلمات


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (21 يوليو 2013)

القداس الغريغورى للقمص عبد المسيح الأقصرى 


المشاركه رقم 2222 
رقم ممييز 
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 يوليو 2013)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> المشاركه رقم 2222
> رقم ممييز
> ​


*ايه اللى بيميزه بقى 
علشان كله 2222222222*​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (21 يوليو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ايه اللى بيميزه بقى
> علشان كله 2222222222*​


لا 

علشان كله 2222 :smil15: :smil15: ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 يوليو 2013)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> لا
> 
> علشان كله 2222 :smil15: :smil15: ​


*بجد تصدق بحسبه علشان كله 2222222222:fun_lol:*​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (21 يوليو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *بجد تصدق بحسبه علشان كله 2222222222:fun_lol:*​



إن بعض الظن 



2222222222

:new6::new6:​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (21 يوليو 2013)

[YOUTUBE]fONAmqdPyMk[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## انت شبعي (21 يوليو 2013)

اسرقني من كل الي بيا
انغام


----------



## aalyhabib (21 يوليو 2013)

رشيد  مع  دكتور  عصام  
وموضوع  عن  الفلسفه  والمنطق  في  المسيحيه
​


----------



## انت شبعي (21 يوليو 2013)

باسكال مشعلانى _ نور الشمس


----------



## انت شبعي (21 يوليو 2013)

صدقنى يا صاحبى ان خفت متقولشى و ان قلت متخافشى


----------



## aalyhabib (21 يوليو 2013)

جويس  ماير ... قناه  الحياه​


----------



## انت شبعي (21 يوليو 2013)

بحب الناس الرايقة _ رامي عياش و عدوية


----------



## YOYO JESUS (21 يوليو 2013)

عين شمس
تامر


----------



## soso a (21 يوليو 2013)

اسمعك هامسا  ​


----------



## انت شبعي (21 يوليو 2013)

ف البحر سمكة


----------



## soso a (21 يوليو 2013)

*إزرعني بأرضك  
*
​


----------



## انت شبعي (21 يوليو 2013)

احبيني بلا عقد و ضيعي في خطوط يدي
كاظم الساهر


----------



## soso a (21 يوليو 2013)

صوتك بقلبى العيد 
​


----------



## انت شبعي (21 يوليو 2013)

اغنية لذيذة ل هشام عباس اسمها و انا وياك


----------



## انت شبعي (21 يوليو 2013)

انا حنين و عارفاني
وائل جسار


----------



## aalyhabib (21 يوليو 2013)

أبونا زكريا ... قناه  الفادي

​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (21 يوليو 2013)

ترنيمة يا يسوع تعبان


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (21 يوليو 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TGiy05IZoQ0

ترنيمة يا يسوع انت اللي ليا
جميلة اووووووووووووووي بجد


----------



## kawasaki (21 يوليو 2013)

*أتعلمين *​ 

*أيَ حُزنٍ يبعث المطر *​ 

*وكيف يشعُرُ الوحيدُ فيه بالضَّياع *​ 

*كأنَّ طِفلاً باتَ يهذي قبل أن ينام *​ 

*بأن أُمَّه التي أفاقَ مُنذُ عام .. فلم يجدها *​ 

*ثُم حين لجَّ في السؤال *​ 

*قالوا له: بعدَ غدٍ تعود .. لابدَّ أن تعود *​ 

*فتستفيقُ مِلءَ روحي نشوةُ البُكاء *​ 

*ورعشةٌ وحشيةٌ تُعانِقُ السَّماء *​ 

*كرعشةِ الطِفلِ إذا خافَ مِن القمر *​


----------



## انت شبعي (21 يوليو 2013)

في يوم في شهر في سنة 
تهدا الجراح و تنام
و عمر جرحي انا
اطول من الايام


----------



## kalimooo (21 يوليو 2013)

صدفه
كان يوم حبك أجمل صدفة
لما قابلتك مرة صدفة
ياللي جمالك أجمل صدفة
كان يوم حبك صدفة
صدفة قابلتك ولا على بالي
شفت ساعتها جمال الدنيا
صدفة لقيتني إتغير حالي
واتبدلت لوحدي في ثانية
خدني جمال الروح والخفة
كان حبك أجمل صدفة
أوعى تفكر يوم تخاصمني
أو تهجرني ولو بالصدفة
وإن صادفك يوم ابقى صالحني
ماتفتنيش استنى الصدفة
وارحمني من الشوق واللهفة
كان يوم حبك أجمل صدفة


----------



## انت شبعي (21 يوليو 2013)

اشوف فيك يوم ع الي انت عملته فيا


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 يوليو 2013)

*كل القصايد .. مروان خورى *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 يوليو 2013)

*
فى عيونك لغز واسرار  فى عيونك رحلة ومشوار
قلبى ده شاعر كلمات عنده مشاعر همسات شعرى قصايد ابيات جوا عيونك

انا ممكن اضيع عمرى واضيع روحى واضيع ف عيونك

ف عيونك حسيت بامان ف عيونك قلبى انا غرقان
على كيفك ودينى على كيفك ونادينى وارمينى وخلينى ف عيونك

لو حد عايزنى ف حاجة بجد يحلفنى بعيونك اه

تعالى اتصالح على نفسى وانا وياك
واعيش جوا سلام ايدك واموت وانا بهواك
والحياه ف هواك تبقى حياه

فى عيونك .. اليسا 
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (21 يوليو 2013)

مابتعلمش
انغام


----------



## YOYO JESUS (21 يوليو 2013)

مشاعر
شرين


----------



## انت شبعي (21 يوليو 2013)

هتعمل ايه لو نمت يوم و صحيت
شيرين


----------



## YOYO JESUS (21 يوليو 2013)

مشاعر تشاور تودع مسافر مشاعر تموت و تحيي مشاعر ... يادى يادى يادى  المشاعر يادى يادى يا ... يادى يادى يادى المشاعر يادى يادى المشاعر ...  اللى غرب نفسه سافر من الام المشاعر... و اللى نفسه يعشها تانى هى هى  المشاعر ... و اللى دارا بابتسامه من عينيه مر المشاعر ... و اللى نفسه  قصاد حبيبه يبان عليه حبيت مشاعر ... أأأأأأأأأأأأه .... اللى﻿ بيفكر يفارق  بس لولا المشاعر ... و اللى سامح حد جارح راضى ذل المشاعر ... و اللى ايده  فى اي حبيبه بس مش حاسس مشاعر ... و اللى راجع بعد لما انتهى وقت المشاعر  ... )


----------



## kawasaki (21 يوليو 2013)

*متخفش مني انا للي زي تخاف عليك*

*انا اللي زي مره في العمر تلاقيه*
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (21 يوليو 2013)

تتر نهاية مسلسل فرح ليلى


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 يوليو 2013)

*اهـــــــوووووواك *.. *حــــــــليم *​


----------



## kalimooo (21 يوليو 2013)

ملك الغرام
ملك الغرام اه يا غرام لو شاف اللي بحبا انا كان قلبو مال
 كان ليلو طال وقدام عيونا انحنى
لو شافا كيف دوبتني لو شافا يف سهرتني
 لو شاف السحر اللي موتني عايش بالهنا ملك الغرام اه يا غرام
بليالي الحب التقينا سهرنا ت دابو عنينا
اشربنا اشربنا وما ارتوينا من حبا وحبي انا
لو شافا كيف دوبتني لو شافا كيف سهرتني
 لو شاف السحر اللي موتني عايش بالهنا
ملك الغرام اه يا غرام
كرمال عمري وحناني معها بيتغير زماني 
بحبا على عدد السواني انا هيا وهيا انا
لو شافا .....
ملك الغرام اه يا غراااااااااااااام


----------



## انت شبعي (21 يوليو 2013)

اشوف فيك يوم ع الي انت عملته فيا


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 يوليو 2013)

*قولوله الحقيقة .. حولم *​


----------



## kawasaki (21 يوليو 2013)

*انا لو اذيته كان عملى زياده عن كده ايه*
*بالعكس عمرى ما اخدت منه نص اللى انا بديه *
*كان عايز ايه يموتنى يعنى يرتاح وانا مجروح*
*ده مشفش غير حنيه منى مشفش غير الخير*
*وانا لو قاتله حد اسهل من كده بكتير*
*خايف ليعرف قيمة اللى فى ايده لما يروح*​ 
*عموما يالله مش فارقه ومش خسران *
*عشان اعرف ده دلوقتى انا الكسبان*
*ده يوم ما تريد يريحنى وانا بنساه*
*ومش يمكن لو انا كملت اعيش ندمان*​ 

*لو غلطه منى مين يقلى انا طب غلط فى ايه*
*طبيعى لما تحب حد تكون مأمن ليه*
*قصر الكلام هيفيد بأيه خلاص كلامى عليه*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (21 يوليو 2013)

احساس فظيع
حماقى


----------



## انت شبعي (21 يوليو 2013)

لفي بينا يا دنيا


----------



## soso a (21 يوليو 2013)

كوني أنا كوني أنا
كوني عذابي والهنا
كوني فرحي كوني همي
نسيني مره ومرة أهتمي
مني انا

كوني الماضيوذكرياتي
كوني بكره بحياتي
كوني أقرب مني لذاتي
بعيني أنا

كوني قلب بيوفي بوعدو
بيوفي بوعدو
كوني حب الماضي بعدو
الماضي بعدو

أنت عندي أغلى مني
أغلى مني
وجودك حدي بيطمني
بيطمني​


----------



## انت شبعي (21 يوليو 2013)

شكلك هتوحشنى


----------



## aalyhabib (21 يوليو 2013)

*حبيبــــتي  مــن  تـكــــون  !!* حليــــم

​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (21 يوليو 2013)

فيرروووز 
بكتب اسمك يا حبيبي


----------



## aalyhabib (22 يوليو 2013)

*فوق  الشوك .......... حليم*

​


----------



## aalyhabib (22 يوليو 2013)

*يا جمـال  يا حــــبيب المــــــــــلايين  ... حلـــــــيم*

​


----------



## johna&jesus (22 يوليو 2013)

_ناديلى _
_رامى جمال_​


----------



## aalyhabib (22 يوليو 2013)

*طبيب  جراح ... جورج  وسوف*
​


----------



## kalimooo (22 يوليو 2013)

نباح الكلب بتاع الجيران


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (22 يوليو 2013)

على قد الشوق 
حليييييييييييم


----------



## YOYO JESUS (22 يوليو 2013)

جيتلك
رامى جمال


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 يوليو 2013)

*اجمل احساس .. اليسا *​


----------



## aalyhabib (22 يوليو 2013)

Claydeman  Soft Music...Chiquitita​


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 يوليو 2013)

جوايا ليك إحساس بيكبر كل يوم 
العين تنام والقلب عمره ما جاله نوم 
من كتر شوقي ولهفتي شايل هموم 

ارتحتلك .. 
إحساس غريب بحس لما ببوصلك 
وبحنلك ..
 لو حتى جنبي في حضن قلبي بحنلك 
سلمتلك ..
 اغلى ما عندي حتى قلبي فتحتلك 

عمري انا ..
محتاجة منك كل نظرة حنينه 
روحي انا ..
الثانية في بعادك بكام مليون سنه 
قلبي انا ..
لما بتبعد عني بيكون مش هنا 

جوايا ليك .. اليسا 
​


----------



## انت شبعي (22 يوليو 2013)

ميتحكيش عليها


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 يوليو 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> ميتحكيش عليها


*وااااااااااااااااااو بموت فيها الاغنية دى *​


----------



## soso a (22 يوليو 2013)

*لسه بتسألي*
​


----------



## soso a (22 يوليو 2013)

*كان نفسي اعرف  ♥*
​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (22 يوليو 2013)

ترنيمة هفرح معاك


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 يوليو 2013)

*خلينى اعيش .. اليسا *​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (22 يوليو 2013)

اه من هواك ... اليسا


----------



## soso a (22 يوليو 2013)

*يهمك فى ايه*
​


----------



## soso a (22 يوليو 2013)

*شيرين بتحكي في ايه*
​


----------



## soso a (22 يوليو 2013)

هتعمل ايه لو نمت يوم وصحيت ...بصيت

وشوفت نفسك فى المرايا بكيت 

جواك سؤال تصرخ تقول انا مين ... انا مين

انا زى ما انا ولا اتقسمت اتنين 

وبعدين قول ياللى فى المرايا

فهمنى ايه الحكاية فرحان ... تعبان ... مرتاح

لما حاجات كتير ف حياتنا اتسببت فى حيرتنا

وادينا عايشين راضيين ... جايين ورايحين

هتعمل ايه لو نمت يوم وصحيت ... ولاقيت

اقرب ماليك فى الدنيا مش حواليك

هوه انت مين اللى عمل كدا فيك ... كدا فيك

مش انت ولا فى حد غمى عينيك 

وبعدين قول ياللى فى المرايا

فهمنى ايه الحكاية فرحان ... تعبان ... مرتاح

لما حاجات كتير ف حياتنا اتسببت فى حيرتنا

وادينا عايشين راضيين ... جايين ورايحين​


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 يوليو 2013)

*بأمر الحب .. حولم *​


----------



## johna&jesus (23 يوليو 2013)

_*مش ممكن تكون انسان*_
_*ياسمين*_​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (23 يوليو 2013)

معقول 
عمرو دياب


----------



## انت شبعي (23 يوليو 2013)

قصة الحب العجيب قد تجلت في الصليب


----------



## soso a (23 يوليو 2013)

عجبتينى كتير ​


----------



## kalimooo (23 يوليو 2013)

*  العذاب يا حبيبي..ملحم بركات
*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (23 يوليو 2013)

اكدب عليا
ياسمين


----------



## soso a (23 يوليو 2013)

لو بتحب صحيح ​


----------



## انت شبعي (23 يوليو 2013)

لا عمري قلت الآه و لا حد قالهالي . لا عمري دوقت النار و لا حد قادهالي .... كل واحد ف الدنيا دي مهما يجرب مهما يلف في ف حياته نقطة ضعف يا تخلي حياته حزينة يا تخلي الدنيا سعيدة و انتي يا حبيبتي انتي نقطة ضعفي الوحيدة


----------



## soso a (23 يوليو 2013)

مشاااااااااعر تشاااااااااااااور ​


----------



## انت شبعي (23 يوليو 2013)

جرحتك حبيبي جرحتك سامحني بعادك حبيبي في قلبي جارحني قول لعنيك حبايبي دايما تفتكرني


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 يوليو 2013)

*ساعات .. اليسا *​


----------



## kalimooo (23 يوليو 2013)

* يارب مروان خوري   وكارول سماحه*


----------



## انت شبعي (23 يوليو 2013)

بحبك يا اسمراني . ايهاب توفيق


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 يوليو 2013)

*احبـــــــــك .. حليـــــــــم*​


----------



## kalimooo (23 يوليو 2013)

قد ما بشتقلك ..اليسا..
وم ما قابلت عينيك
قلبي اتعلق فيك
وروحي لاقيتها معاك
بتحلم بيك
يوم ما قابلت عينيك
قلبي اتعلق فيك
وروحي لاقيتها معاك
بتحلم بيك
قد ما بشتقلك واتمناك
إحساسي إن انا عايشه في هواك
وسنين من عمري تفوت وياك
ولا عمري نسيتك يوم
دايماً إحساسي معاك بيزيد
طول مانا جنبك يا حبيبي أكيد
عمرك ما تحس إن انت وحيد
من قلبي بقول حبيت
عشت سنين وايام
جوة القلب غرام
شوقي إليك يا حبيبي
ولا بينام
قد ما بشتقلك واتمناك
إحساسي إن انا عايشه في هواك
وسنين من عمري تفوت وياك
ولا عمري نسيتك يوم
دايماً إحساسي معاك بيزيد
طول مانا جنبك يا حبيبي أكيد
عمرك ما تحس إن انت واحيد
من قلبي بقول حبيت
قد ما بشتقلك واتمناك
إحساسي إن انا عايشه في هواك
وسنين من عمري تفوت وياك
ولا عمري نسيتك يوم
دايماً إحساسي معاك بيزيد
طول مانا جنبك يا حبيبي أكيد
عمرك ما تحس إن انت وحيد
من قلبي بقول حبيت


----------



## kawasaki (23 يوليو 2013)

kalimooo قال:


> قد ما بشتقلك ..اليسا..
> وم ما قابلت عينيك
> قلبي اتعلق فيك
> وروحي لاقيتها معاك
> ...


 


*الله كليمو*
*الله*


----------



## انت شبعي (23 يوليو 2013)

طول ما انت معايا مبقتش خلاص محتاج و لا حاجة م الدنيا دي و لقتني بعيش احساس مش عادي ملهش نهاية و حبك عمال يكبر جوايا ف كل يوم


----------



## kawasaki (23 يوليو 2013)

*احبك اكرهك اسيبك اندهك *
*أعلق نفسى بيكى ولا اعمل فيكى ايه*
*اضمك ابعدك *
*اخونك اوعدك *
*غريب احساسى بيكى مش مطمن له ليه*

*احساسى ده ممكن يهد جبال يضيع *
*بين حبي ليكى وكرهى ليكى خيط رفيع*
*لا القرب مرتحله ولا البعاد اقدر عليه *

*حاجات غريبه بحسها وانا بين ايديكى *
*كتير بخاف منك و كتير بخاف عليكى*


*لا القرب مرتحله ولا البعاد اقدر عليه *

*احبك اكرهك اسيبك اندهك *
*أعلق نفسى بيكى ولا اعمل فيكى ايه*
*اضمك ابعدك اخونك اوعدك *
*غريب احساسى بيكى مش مطمن له ليه*

*عموووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووري*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (23 يوليو 2013)

بناديك تعالى
عمرو دياب


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 يوليو 2013)

*بسمع كوكتيل لحليم 
ومنسجمة معاه اووووى*​


----------



## soso a (23 يوليو 2013)

لو تعرفوا ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 يوليو 2013)

أهواك وأتمنى لو أنساك 
وأنسى روحي وياك 
وإن ضاعت يبقى فداك لو تنساني 
وأنساك واتارينى بأنسى جفاك 
وأشتاق لعذابي معاك 
وألقى دموعي فاكراك أرجع تاني 
في لقاك الدنيا تجيني معاك 
ورضاها يبقى رضاك 
وساعتها يهون في هواك طول حرماني 
وألاقيك مشغول وشاغلني بيك 
وعيني تيجي في عينيك 
وكلامهم يبقى عليك وإنت تداري 
وأراعيك وأصحى من الليل أناديك 
وأبعت روحي تصحيك 
قوم ياللي شاغلني بيك جرب ناري

اهووواك .. حليمو ​


----------



## kalimooo (23 يوليو 2013)

*حافضل أحبك*..فريد الاطرش
 ها افضل احبك من غير ما اقول لك اني بحبك
لحد قلبك ما يوم يدلك اني بحبكوافضل احبك
شعللت حبي ولا فيش في قلبك عن حبي فكرة 
وانا وقلبي نحلم بقربك اليوم وبكرة
ومهما فاض بي من ذل حبك معرفشي اكرة
وافضل احبك
خايف علي قلبك ينقال علية غدار
ويقولوا عن حبك ان النعيم فية نار
ان كنت بايعني
ماليش غني عنك
مهما تلاوعني 
  ومهما اشوف منك
ها افضل احبك


----------



## انت شبعي (23 يوليو 2013)

بتغيب و انت الي ع بالي و ان كنت مش غالي يبقا مفيش غاليين و تسيب يا حبيبي جوايا اشواقي و هوايا و تروح لناس تانيين


----------



## kalimooo (23 يوليو 2013)

سافر مع السلامه
فريد الأطرش


ياخوفي بعده ليطول وقلبه عني يتحول

مين ليّ بَعده لو ينسى عهده

ويزيد في بُعده يا خوفي بعده ليطول

ياطول عذابي واسايا من لوعة البعد الغادر

من بعد ما كان ويايا فرقنا بحر مالوش آخر

أشتاق اليك وانت معايا يا سرّ فرحي وهنايا

لما نويت عالسفر طفيت قناديلي

اخدت روحي معاك ايه اللي باقي لي

الا دموع تشتكي منها مناديلي

والسهد والاشجان وطول ليلي

سافر مع السلامة ترجع لنا بالسلامة

ونشوفك بالسلامة سافر مع السلامة

اكتب جوابات يا أعز حبيب

وابعت سلامات تطفي لي لهيب

يمكن تطمني وانت بعيد عني

سافر مع السلامة ونشوفك بالسلامة

مين لي..


----------



## kawasaki (23 يوليو 2013)

*أنا كنت مآمن و مسلم لوعودك ليا .. و كلامك حلو و مترتب و مأثر فيا *
*معاك بجد كان قلبي طيب .. مقلتش انا غير حاضر و طيب *
*و انتا غاوي وعود في الهوى .. كل سنة بقى و انت طيب *

*دلوقتي مهما تقول و تعيد و عينيك تدمع .. حفظت كل كلامك صم تحب اسمع *
*معاك بجد كان قلبي طيب .. مقلتش انا غير حاضر و طيب *
*و انتا غاوي وعود في الهوى .. كل سنة بقى و انت طيب *

*أنا ليه أسيب نفسي لأوهام و افضل اتحمل .. ضيعت عمري معاك في كلام و عايزني أكمل *
*معاك بجد كان قلبي طيب .. مقلتش انا غير حاضر و طيب *
*و انتا غاوي وعود في الهوى .. كل سنة بقى و انت طيب *

*عمـــــــــــــــــــــــوررررررررررررري*


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 يوليو 2013)

*حبيبي الغالي 
من بعد الاشواق بهديك كل سلامي وحنيني وغرامي
نور عيني .. روح قلبي .. حبيبي .. حياتي 
مشتاق لعينيك مشتاقلك 

*
* مشتاق وانا لسه مقابلك 
وف عز الشوق يا حبيبي وف عز الليل بكتبلك .. بكتبلك

لا .. لا قلبي اللي بيكتبلك هو اللي بيبعتلك
الليل صحاه والشوق خلاه .. خلاه يكتبلك
يكتبلك ع اللى بقالو كتير .. كتير مداريه .. مداريه 
يوصفلك حبه وسهده وطول لياليه .. لياليه 

مش قادر على بعدك ثانية ابدا ابدا يا حبيبي 
ولا عارف ايه طعم الدنيا ابدا ابدا يا حبيبي 

انا عايزك عايزك ع طووول يا حبيبي 
مش عايز اشواقنا تطول يا حبيبي 

جواب .. حليم *
​


----------



## kalimooo (23 يوليو 2013)

مدرسة الحب..كاظم النائم 
علمني حبكِ ان احزن
وانا محتاج منذ عصور لامرأه تجعلني احزن
لامرأه ابكي فوق ذراعيها مثل العصفور
علمني علمني علمني حبك ان احزن
وانا محتاج منذ عصور لامرأه تجعلني احزن
لامرأه ابكي فوق ذراعيها مثل العصفور
لامرأه تجمع اجزائي كشضايا البلور المكسور
علمني حبكِ سيدتي اسوأ عاداتي
علمني افتح فنجاني في الليله الاف المرات
واجرب طب العطارين واطرق باب العرافات
علمني اخرج من بيتي لامشط ارصفه الطرقات
واطارد وجهك بالامطار وفي اضواء السيارات
والملم من عينيكِ ملايين النجمات
ياامرأه دوخت الدنيا ياوجعي ياوجع النايات
ادخلني حبك سيدتي مدن الاحزان
وانا من قبلك لم ادخل مدن الاحزان
لم اعرف ابدا ان الدمع هو الانسان
ان الانسان بلا حزن ذكرى انسان
علمني حبك ان اتصرف كالصبيان
ان ارسم وجهك بالطبشور على الحيطان
ياامرأه قلبت تاريخي اني مذبوح فيكِ
من الشريان الى الشريان
علمني حبكِ كيف الحب يغير خارطه الازمان
علمني اني حين احب تكف الارض عن الدوران
علمني حبك اشياء ماكانت ابدا في الحسبان
وقرأت اقاصيص الاطفال دخلت قصور ملوك الجان
وحلمت بان تتزوجني بنت السلطان
تلك العيناها اصفى من ماء الخلجان
تلك الشفتاها اشهى من زهر الرمان
وحلمت باني اخطفها مثل الفرسان
وحلمت باني اهديها اطواق اللؤلؤ والمرجان
علمني حبك ياسيدتي ماالهذيان
علمني كيف يمر العمر ولا تأتي بنت السلطان
ادخلني حبك سيدتي مدن الاحزان
وانا من قبلك لم ادخل مدن الاحزان
لم اعرف ابدا ان الدمع هو الانسان
ان الانسان بلا حزن ذكرى انسان


----------



## جورجينيو- (24 يوليو 2013)

ترانيم


----------



## جورجينيو- (24 يوليو 2013)

ترانيم


----------



## جورجينيو- (24 يوليو 2013)

ترانيم


----------



## aalyhabib (24 يوليو 2013)

كلاكسات العربيات  في  الشارع
​


----------



## انت شبعي (24 يوليو 2013)

بسمع اخيرا اتجرأت _ شيرين


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 يوليو 2013)

*ارجع للشوق .. اليسا *​


----------



## kalimooo (24 يوليو 2013)

ليل ورعد وائل كفوري
ليل ورعد وبرد وريح دنيا برا مجنوني
تلج مكوم ما بيزيح صرتي عندي مسجوني
وخليكي بهالليلي مليح نامي مره بعيوني
نصبتلك جوز مراجيح بين جفوني وجفوني
ليكي برا جنون البرد شلع
ورقات الورده لا تروحي رح تتلج بعد
خليكي الليلي عندي بخبيكي من صوات الرعد
بدفي عينيك حدي عزندي وبفرشلك ورده
تخبر عن سر جنوني
غطى التلج تلت ارباع البيت
وعم يشقع تله دربك تحت التلجه
ضاع مش رخ حليكي تفلي
ويا قلبي بهالليلي اركع من الله
اطلب وصلي تبقى بدربي تلت
اجماع بتلج الابيض مدفوني


=======
اكيد اللي منو لبناني كتير من الكلمات ما رح يفهمها


----------



## YOYO JESUS (24 يوليو 2013)

بسمع صوت الكلب اللى عندنا


----------



## soso a (24 يوليو 2013)

أمر باسمك إذ أخلو إلى نفسي
كما يمر دمشقي بأندلس
هنا أضاء لك الليمون ملح دمي
وها هنا وقعت ريح عن الفرس
أمر باسمك لا جيش يحاصرني
ولا بلاد كأنني آخر الحرس
أمر باسمك لا جيش يحاصرني
أو﻿ شاعر يتمشى في هواجسي​


----------



## zezza (24 يوليو 2013)

قلبى ما يشبهنيش 
الكنج


----------



## kawasaki (24 يوليو 2013)

*خطاب السيسي*​


----------



## روزي86 (24 يوليو 2013)

اغنية من مسلسل


----------



## YOYO JESUS (24 يوليو 2013)

اغنية مسلسل فرح ليلى


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 يوليو 2013)

kalimooo قال:


> ليل ورعد وائل كفوري
> ليل ورعد وبرد وريح دنيا برا مجنوني
> تلج مكوم ما بيزيح صرتي عندي مسجوني
> وخليكي بهالليلي مليح نامي مره بعيوني
> ...


احياه النبى ما فاهمة اى حاجة 
سبحان الله مع انى بعرف لبنانى ههههههه
يكونش ده لبنانى تانى :new6:​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (24 يوليو 2013)

بسمع صوت الكلب برضه


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 يوليو 2013)

*ها حبيبى .. كاظم *​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (24 يوليو 2013)

تعالى نعيش
تامر


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 يوليو 2013)

*فى عيونك .. اليسا *​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (24 يوليو 2013)

مابتعلمش
انغام


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 يوليو 2013)

*متفائلة .. اليسا 
اغنية جامدة *​


----------



## kawasaki (24 يوليو 2013)

قدرى إختارلى اكون ليها وانا سلمت وقلبى إختار
شوفت الجنه فى عنيها إزاى اسيبها وأعيش فى النار​



​أصلها بتفرق فى حياتك
واحده من اول ما تعيش وياها تلقاها معاك ملهاش بديل
أصلها بتفرق وانا عاشق واحده وبحب ودايب فى هواها 
وعيونها فى ليل الغربة دليل​ 

حبها فى قلبى ودى اجمل واحده 
ملقتش جمالها فى ولا واحده والله ملهاش بديل 

*عموووووووووووووووووووري*​


----------



## Alexander.t (24 يوليو 2013)

‪#‎nowplaying‬ sa3at #‎elisa‬


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 يوليو 2013)

خليني اعيش وانا بين ايديك، ما تغبش يوم بعدك ماليش
 ما يكفنيش بالشوق اليك، مليون غرام ما يكفنيش 

خلينى اعيش .. اليسا ​


----------



## kalimooo (24 يوليو 2013)

اللى انشغلت عليه مش قادر انسى هواه 
 من كتر حبى فيه حبيت تلاتة معاه
 حليمو


----------



## YOYO JESUS (24 يوليو 2013)

مسا الجمال
جنات


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 يوليو 2013)

*هل عندك شك .. كاظم *​


----------



## kalimooo (24 يوليو 2013)

العذاب يا حبيبي ملحم بركات
العذاب يا حبيبي شو بيعمل بالعاشق
والفراق..صعب وقاسي على الالب اللي مفارق
البو بيدوب بتوب وما بيتوب
العذاب يا حبيبي شو بيعمل بالعاشق
يا حبيبي حبك حيرني حيرني حبك
تارك عذابك ياسرني وما بيرحم قلبك
انتا غيابك طال وانا حالي حال
قلبي ناطر يا حبيبي ولا غيرك على البال


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 يوليو 2013)

*عمري انا.. محتاجة منك كل نظرة حنينه, روحي انا.. الثانية في بعادك بكام مليون سنة,
 قلبي انا.. 
لما بتبعد عني بيكون مش هنا 

جوايا ليك .. اليسا 
*
​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (24 يوليو 2013)

*ماتعولش الهم *​


----------



## aalyhabib (24 يوليو 2013)

مصر  هاتفضل  أم  الدنيا 
تامر  حسني
​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (24 يوليو 2013)

*El we7da - Tamer 7osny*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (25 يوليو 2013)

زى النهاردة
كريم محسن


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (25 يوليو 2013)

*مراثى أرميـــــــا 

أنا هو الرجل الذى رأى المذله

الأنبــا رافائيل *​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (25 يوليو 2013)

كانت غلطة مش اكتر
تامر عاشور


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 يوليو 2013)

*جانا الهوا .. حليم *​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (25 يوليو 2013)

مشااااااااااااااااااااااعر
شرين


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 يوليو 2013)

*اجمل احساس  فى الكون  انك تعشق بجنون ودة حالى معاك   

خالتنى اعيش ايام مليانة بشوق وغرام دوبنى هواك

 عشقاك بجنون  روحى انا قلبى المفتون كلة غناه

 وياك بيعيش احلى هنا
حبيبى انا يا روحى انا 
 يا ويلى  يانارى قولى ازاى ادارى
شوقى ولهفة حبى انا 

اجمل احساس .. اليسا 
*​


----------



## soso a (25 يوليو 2013)

[YOUTUBE]hU-qRMvpX7Q[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## soso a (25 يوليو 2013)

*أمَّ الإلهِ يا بتول، يا سيّدة يا طاهرة أُمًّا بتولًا قائدة،  يا جِزّةً فيها الندى فوق السماءِ قد سمت، فوق الشُموسِ لامِعة فيكِ العَذارى قد زَهَتْ، يا مَن عَلَت فوق العُلى نورُ السّماءِ قد بَهى، مِن نورِكِ يا سامِيَة كلُّ الأجنادِ العالية، فُقتيها بِرًا طاهِرَةمريم سلطانَةَ الأكوانْ، أنتِ البتولُ الدائمة أنتِ العروسُ الطاهرة،  القديسة والسيِّدة يا مريمُ منكِ الفرحْ،  قد أشرقَ لجنسِنا أنتِ علينا مالِكَة، يا أُمًا بِكرًا ساهِرة أنت قد فُقْتِ الشيروبيم، أبهى مِنْ كلِ العُلويين فوقَ كراسي السيرافيم، حُزتِ عرشًا يا طاهرةسُرّي يا لَحنَ الشيروبيم،  أُنشودةُ الملائكة سُرّي يا سُبحَ السيرافيم،  يا بهجةَ الملائكة صِرتِ ميناءً للخلاصْ، يا فرحةَ المُجاهدين عِطرُ السماءِ منك فاحْ، يا خِدرَ ربِّ العالمين سُرّي يا جنَّةَ النعيمْ، فيكِ الحياةُ الدائمة سُرّي يا عودًا للحياة، عَيْنَ الخلودِ الجاريَةْها أني أدنو مِنكِ الآن،  وأَضرَعُ يا سيِّدَة بعضًا من نعمةٍ أسألْ، مِنكِ يا أُمًا قائِدَة يا قُدْسَ اللهِ يا طَهُور،  أنتِ الفتاةُ الكامِلَة إنَّ الهَوى قد أضْطَرَمْ،  لا ترذُليني ضارعًا شُدّي أَزري نجيّني،  مِنَ الحروبِ العاتِيَة إِرْثَ الحياةِ الآتية، أعطِنيهِ يا طاهرة*


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 يوليو 2013)

*رجعت من السفر .. عمرو دياب *​


----------



## soso a (25 يوليو 2013)

فهمت الان كلامك تخطيت معك الصعاب

ابغي حقا سلامك سلام العالم صرخ

واطلب باسمك قيادة من روحك

لاعلن عن حبك وعن صدق وعودك

(مد لي ربي يديك لا لاعمل المزيد لا لافعل كل شي بل لاعمل ماتريد )

الهي مد يدك واجتذبني

لا لاهرب من العلم فانك تنتظارينى  فية

ولا لاضعك في العالم فانت موجود حي فية 

كونتني قلبا وقالبا لاعمل مشيئتك 

(مد لي ربي يديك لا لاعمل المزيد لا لافعل كل شي بل لاعمل ماتريد)

مد لي ربي يديك فتضهر من خلالي اعمالك وبركاتك 

وانقص انا حتى انت تزيد امين

وها انا امامك من حبك نلت الجواب 
اتأمل امامك تنضر الي بعيني الان

(مد لي ربي يديك لا لاعمل المزيد لا لافعل كل شي بل لاعمل ماتريد)
​


----------



## kalimooo (25 يوليو 2013)

كل القصايد مروان خوري

كل القصايد من حلا عينيكي من دفى يديكي كتبتن وقلتن
هودي القصايد مش حكي يا روحي هوبي كل القصايد حولكي كلن
كل القصايد من حلا عينيكي من دفى يديكي كتبت وقلت
هودي القصايد مش حكي يا روحي هوبي كل القصايد حولكي كلن
هودي الأغاني غرامي سنين هودي دموع ونغم وحنين
هودي ايامي مع قلبي اللي بيوجع
أنا لو لا الهوى أنا مين
هودي الأغاني غرامي سنين هودي دموع ونغم وحنين
هودي ايامي مع قلبي اللي بيوجع
أنا لو لا الهوى أنا مين
كل القصايد من حلا عينيكي من دفى يديكي كتبتن وقلتن
هودي القصايد مش حكي يا روحي هوبي كل القصايد حولكي كلن


----------



## soso a (25 يوليو 2013)

[YOUTUBE]GBpdgKVkvqM[/YOUTUBE]​
​​


----------



## kalimooo (25 يوليو 2013)

*الرقصه الاولى امير يزبك*
هلآ عمرى زين فيكي .. زين فيكي
اهلى واهلك فرحوا فيا .. فرحوا فيكي
اسمحيلى من الرقصه الاولى
اوصلك احساسي فيكي تسلميلى ما أحلاكي
 التوب الابيض شو محلااااكي
 راح اكمل حياتى معاكى وأقضى عمري غنج فيكي
راح بتسيرى ام أولاادى ونعمر بيت السعاده
 من فرحه قلبى راح نادى خليكي بعمرى خليكي
أوصلك احساسي فيكي
زينتى عمرى وأيامى ... عمري وأيامي
صارت حقيقه احلامي .. حقيقه احلامي
زينتى عمرى وأيامى ... عمري وأيامي
بدي اهنيكي بغرامى ..بدي تتهنى بغرامى
وأعمل كل اللى بيرضيكي
تسلميلى ما أحلاكي التوب الابيض شو محلااااكي
 راح اكمل حياتى معاكى وأقضى عمري ايش فيكي
راح بتسيرى ام أولاادى ونعمر بيت السعاده 
من فرحه قلبى راح نادى خليكي بعمرى خليكي
اسمحيلى من الرقصه الاولى
أوصلك احساسي فيكي


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 يوليو 2013)

حبيبى قرب قرب كمان وحس بيا
سبنى اقول انت ايه بالنسبه ليا
 
ده انت عمرى عمرى ونبض قلبى قلبى
وانت اغلى الناس عليا
 
نفس الاقى كلمه تانيه غير بحبك اقولها ليك
تقدر توصفلك ياعمرى قد ايه احساسى بيك
نفسى اجيبلك من السما نجم الليالى بين ايديك
نفسى اقولك الف كلمه حب توصف حبى ليه
نفسى اخدك من ايديك واطلع معاك عند السحاب
ننسى دنيتنا وزمنا ننسى ايام العذاب
 
ديه حكاتنا يا حبيبى تتحكى فى مليون كتاب
اه تعالى فى حضن قلبى كل دقه بتناديك
نفس الاقى كلمه تانيه غير بحبك اقولها ليك

الف كلمة حب .. ايهاب توفيق 
​


----------



## kalimooo (25 يوليو 2013)

اغنية كلمات ماجدة
يُسمعني.. حينَ يراقصُني
كلماتٍ ليست كالكلمات
يأخذني من تحتِ ذراعي
يزرعني في إحدى الغيمات
والمطرُ الأسودُ في عيني
يتساقطُ زخاتٍ.. زخات
يحملني معهُ.. يحملني
لمساءٍ ورديِ الشُرفات
وأنا.. كالطفلةِ في يدهِ
كالريشةِ تحملها النسمات
يحملُ لي سبعةَ أقمارٍ
بيديهِ وحُزمةَ أغنيات
يهديني شمساً.. يهديني
صيفاً.. وقطيعَ سنونوَّات
يخبرني.. أني تحفتهُ
وأساوي آلافَ النجمات
و بأني كنزٌ... وبأني
أجملُ ما شاهدَ من لوحات
يروي أشياءَ تدوخني
تنسيني المرقصَ والخطوات
كلماتٍ تقلبُ تاريخي
تجعلني امرأةً في لحظات
يبني لي قصراً من وهمٍ
لا أسكنُ فيهِ سوى لحظات
وأعودُ.. أعودُ لطاولتي
لا شيءَ معي.. إلا كلمات


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 يوليو 2013)

*صدفة .. حليم *​


----------



## nermo nano (25 يوليو 2013)

ترنيمة ملاكى الحارس ​


----------



## انت شبعي (25 يوليو 2013)

انا ما وصلتش لحاجة م الي حلمت بيه سوء اختيار دا و لا سذاجة و لا ايه رجعت للصفر م مكان ما بدأت
اتخنقت ( محمد محي )


----------



## aalyhabib (25 يوليو 2013)

مين  غيرك  مين !!
يعطينا  سلام
مين  غيرك  مين !!
شافينا  من  الآلام
*مين  غيرك  مين !!*

*يا فادينا  بدماتك*
*تمن  الخطيه  حياتك*

*يا شافينا  من الآلام*
*من  معنا  ع  الدوام*
*غيرك  أنت  يا يسوع*

*من  الطريق  الواسع  أنا  راجع*​ 

ترنيمه  لـ سركيس  دياربي


----------



## YOYO JESUS (25 يوليو 2013)

عشان خاطره ياما
جنات


----------



## kawasaki (25 يوليو 2013)

*احبك اكرهك اسيبك اندهك *
*أعلق نفسى بيكى ولا اعمل فيكى ايه*
*اضمك ابعدك *
*اخونك اوعدك *
*غريب احساسى بيكى مش مطمن له ليه*​ 
*احساسى ده ممكن يهد جبال يضيع *
*بين حبي ليكى وكرهى ليكى خيط رفيع*
*لا القرب مرتحله ولا البعاد اقدر عليه *​ 
*احبك اكرهك اسيبك اندهك *
*أعلق نفسى بيكى ولا اعمل فيكى ايه*
*اضمك ابعدك *
*اخونك اوعدك *
*غريب احساسى بيكى مش مطمن له ليه*​ 
*حاجات غريبه بحسها وانا بين ايديكى *
*كتير بخاف منك و كتير بخاف عليكى*
*حاجات غريبه بحسها وانا بين ايديكى *
*كتير بخاف منك و كتير بخاف عليكى*​ 
*لا القرب مرتحله ولا البعاد اقدر عليه *​ 
*احبك اكرهك اسيبك اندهك *
*أعلق نفسى بيكى ولا اعمل فيكى ايه*
*اضمك ابعدك اخونك اوعدك *
*غريب احساسى بيكى مش مطمن له ليه*​ 
*احبك اكرهك اسيبك اندهك *
*أعلق نفسى بيكى ولا اعمل فيكى ايه*
*اضمك ابعدك اخونك اوعدك *
*غريب احساسى بيكى مش مطمن له ليه*​ 
*أعلق نفسى بيكى ولا اعمل فيكى ايه*
*غريب احساسى بيكى مش مطمن له ليه*​ 

*احبك اكرهك اسيبك اندهك *
*أعلق نفسى بيكى ولا اعمل فيكى ايه*
*اضمك ابعدك اخونك اوعدك *
*غريب احساسى بيكى مش مطمن له ليه*​ 
*عمووووووري*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (25 يوليو 2013)

ويااااااه
عمرو دياب


----------



## YOYO JESUS (25 يوليو 2013)

بيحسدونى عليك
تامر حسنى


----------



## YOYO JESUS (25 يوليو 2013)

واحلم لية ؟
تامر حسنى


----------



## انت شبعي (25 يوليو 2013)

متعولش الهم و متخافشي ربنا موجود


----------



## YOYO JESUS (25 يوليو 2013)

انت مشيت
تامر حسنى


----------



## kawasaki (25 يوليو 2013)

*nirvana - smell like teen spirit *
*Load up on guns, bring your friends *​ 

*It's fun to lose and to pretend *​ 

*She's overboard and self-assured *​


*Oh, no, I know a dirty word *​ 


*Hello, Hello, Hello, How Low *​ 

*Hello, Hello, Hello *​ 


*With the lights out, it's less dangerous *​ 

*Here we are now, entertain us *​ 

*I feel stupid and contagious *​ 

*Here we are now, entertain us *​ 


*A mulatto *​ 

*An albino *​ 

*A mosquito *​ 

*My libido *​ 

*Yeah *​ 


*Hey... Yay *​ 


*I'm worse at what I do best *​ 

*And for this gift I feel blessed *​ 

*Our little group (tribe) has always been *​ 

*And always will until the end *​ 


*Hello, Hello, Hello, How Low *​ 

*Hello, Hello, Hello *​ 


*With the lights out, it's less dangerous *​ 

*Here we are now, entertain us *​ 

*I feel stupid and contagious *​ 

*Here we are now, entertain us *​ 


*A mulatto *​ 

*An albino *​ 

*A mosquito *​ 

*My libido *​ 

*Yeah *​ 


*Hey... Yay *​ 


*(Guitar solo) *​ 


*And I forget just why I taste *​ 

*Oh, yeah, I guess it makes me smile *​ 

*I found it hard, it's hard to find *​ 

*Oh well, whatever, nevermind *​ 


*Hello, Hello, Hello, How Low (x3) *​ 

*Hello, Hello, Hello *​ 


*With the lights out, it's less dangerous *​ 

*Here we are now, entertain us *​ 

*I feel stupid and contagious *​ 

*Here we are now, entertain us *​ 

[YOUTUBE]/hTWKbfoikeg[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (25 يوليو 2013)

انا هنا بناديك .. فين الاقيك .. طمنى عليك .. عامل ايه
انا هنا تعبان .. بقالى زمان .. ياحبيبى حرام .. معقول يرضيك

انت مشيت ونسيت قلبى معاك .. ولا عارف بس ازاى هنساك
دنا حتى بتنفس هواك .. وكل مافيا سيبته معاك

---

كان نفسى اكمل عمرى معاك .. انا عندى كتير لسه لهواك
ليه مادتنيش فرصة ياحبيبى .. ليه حكمت عليا انى انساك

انا هنا بناديك .. فين الاقيك .. طمنى عليك .. عامل ايه
انا هنا تعبان .. بقالى زمان .. ياحبيبى حرام .. معقول يرضيك


----------



## kawasaki (25 يوليو 2013)

*Dire Straits - Brothers in Arms*

*These mist covered mountains *
*Are a home now for me *
*But my home is the lowlands *
*And always will be *
*Some day you'll return to me *
*Your valleys and your farms *
*And you'll no longer burn *
*To be brothers in arms *​ 
*Through these fields of destruction *
*Baptisms of fire *
*I've witnessed all your suffering *
*As the battle raged higher *
*And though they did hurt me so bad *
*In the fear and alarm *
*You did not desert me *
*My brothers in arms *
*[YOUTUBE]/5vUDmFjWgVo[/YOUTUBE]*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (25 يوليو 2013)

اللي غرب نفسه سافر من آلام المشاعر..
واللي نفسه يعيشها تاني﻿ هى هى المشاعر..
واللي دارهَ بابتسامه من عينيه مر المشاعر..
واللي نفسه قصاد حبيبه يبان عليه حب بمشاعر..
ااااااااااااااااااه يادي المشـــــــاعر


----------



## kawasaki (25 يوليو 2013)

*صحيت على صوتها*​

​*انا النهاردة **صحيت **على **صوتها **الله على ده صوت ده كان واحشنى موت*
*ماهى دى اللى كان زمان معاها بنسا كل الناس*
*قالتلى نرجع بس بشروطها قولتلها متافقين ياستى وموافقين ومش هبص لحد تانى غيرك من النهاردة خلاص*
*جرحت انا فيها كنت عايش ومقضيها ياما جيبت عليها واطيها ايوة كنت زمان غلطان*
*عرفت قيمتها مش كلام ولا انا بثبتها دى الوحيدة اللى انا حبيتها واللى روحى معاها كمان*
*ايام كتيرة وقفت فى مكانى كان قلبى مش مرتاح عايش وكلى جراح وقولت لو رجعت تانى عمرى ما هرجع لها*
*فى البعد كانت حاجة نقصانى انا كنت مش مبسوط تايه ومش مظبوط دلوقتى جاتلى فرصة تانية ومش هضيعها*
*جرحت انا فيها كنت عايش ومقضيها ياما جيبت عليها واطيها ايوة كنت زمان غلطان*
*عرفت قيمتها مش كلام ولا انا بثبتها دى الوحيدة اللى انا حبيتها واللى روحى معاها كمان*​


----------



## kawasaki (25 يوليو 2013)

*خليك معايا*

*ولا أي كلمة حب إتقالت في يوم ما بين اتنين*
*تسوى حلاوة كلمة منك قلتهالي*
*عيد قلت كده قلت ايه تاني و تالت .. أنا قلبي كله حنين*
*ولا يطفي ناره حبيبي غير لو عيدتهالي*
*عارف بتعمل فيا إيه كلمة حبيبي*
*زي اللي أول مرة بيحس بأماااااان*
*خليك معايا .. خليك معايا يا حبيبي مهما كان*
*خليك معايا .. يا حلم عمري اللي في خيالي من زمان*
*عارف انت اجمل حاجه تفرح الواحد هي ايه ؟؟*
*ان اللي ياما حلمت بيه تلاقيه حبيبك*
*وانا عشت بحلم باللحظة دي ده اللي بدوّر عليه*
*أنا اسيب حياتي و دنيتي و لا يوم أسيبك*
*عارف بتعمل فيا إيه كلمة حبيبي*
*زي اللي أول مرة بيحس بأماااااان*
*خليك معايا .. خليك معايا يا حبيبي مهما كان*
*خليك معايا .. يا حلم عمري اللي في خيالي من زمان*

*عموررررري*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (25 يوليو 2013)

سيبنى اموت فيك
ايساف


----------



## انت شبعي (25 يوليو 2013)

انا ماشي و نورك قدامي


----------



## aalyhabib (25 يوليو 2013)

مصريتنا ... وطنيتنا  ...  حماه  الله
م. ثروت
​


----------



## انت شبعي (25 يوليو 2013)

آتي اليك يا يسوعي انت المريح


----------



## soso a (25 يوليو 2013)

* وعدتك *


 وعدتك الا احبك ثم امام القرار الكبير جبنت
وعدتك الا اعود وعودت والا اموت اشتياقا وموت
وعدت بي اشياء اكبر مني فماذا بنفسي فعلت
لقد كنت اكذب من شدة الصدق
والحمدلله الحمدلله اني كذبت الحمدلله
 وعدتك الا اكون اسيرت ضعفي وكنت
والا اقولى لعينيك شعر وقولت
وعدتك الا اسيرت ضعفي وكنت
ولا اقولى لعيناك شعر وقولت
وعدت بالا والا والا
فكيف واين وفي اي يوم تراني وعدت
لقد كنت اكذب من شدة الصدق
والحمدلله الحمدلله اني كذبت الحمدلله
 وعدتك الا اصيد المحار
بشطان عيناك طيلت عام
فكيف اقول كلام غريب كهذا الكلام
وعيناك داري ودار السلام
وانت البدايه في كل شيء
ومسك الختام مسك الختام مسك الختاك

 

*كلمات:* * نزار قباني* ​


----------



## ^_^mirna (25 يوليو 2013)

*من عز النوم .. فيروز ♥ ^_^ *


----------



## soso a (25 يوليو 2013)

مطرحك بقلبي

​


----------



## انت شبعي (25 يوليو 2013)

حالا دلوقتي تفهمني انا بالنسبالك مين
انا من قلبك من ايامك من كل حياتك فين


----------



## soso a (25 يوليو 2013)

* ياساكن افكاري *


  يا ساكن افكاري وعارف كل سراري 
صرلي سنين بحبك وبعدو لهلق قلبك 
بحالي مش داري 
يا ساكن افكاري
يا ساكن افكاري وعارف كل سراري 
صرلي سنين بحبك وبعدو لهلق قلبك 
بحالي مش داري 
يا ساكن افكاري
الحلم اللي كان بليله، ما بيتركني بليله 
كنت وبعدك حلمي... كنت هاك النجمه 
اللي عم بتضوي بداري 
يا ساكن افكاري
يا ساكن افكاري وعارف كل سراري 
صرلي سنين بحبك وبعدو لهلق قلبك 
بحالي مش داري 
يا ساكن افكاري
تا تعتق المحبه والعتم يغمر دربي 
رح تبقى، يا قلبي، وحدك ساكن قلبي 
بليلي ونهاري 
يا ساكن افكاري
يا ساكن افكاري وعارف كل سراري 
صرلي سنين بحبك وبعدو لهلق قلبك 
بحالي مش داري 
يا ساكن افكاري
​


----------



## ^_^mirna (25 يوليو 2013)

*اغنيه كوريه مش فاهمه منها اى حاجه XD*


----------



## soso a (25 يوليو 2013)

^_^mirna قال:


> *اغنيه كوريه مش فاهمه منها اى حاجه XD*




:t19::t19::t19::t19:

طيب بتسمعيها ليه اصلا 

:fun_lol:


----------



## ^_^mirna (25 يوليو 2013)

soso a قال:


> :t19::t19::t19::t19:
> 
> طيب بتسمعيها ليه اصلا
> 
> :fun_lol:



*موسيقتها حلوه :new6:*


----------



## kawasaki (25 يوليو 2013)

^_^mirna قال:


> *اغنيه كوريه مش فاهمه منها اى حاجه XD*


 



​


----------



## انت شبعي (25 يوليو 2013)

لولا ان الرب كان معنا عندما قام الناس علينا لابتلعونا و نحن احياء


----------



## kalimooo (25 يوليو 2013)

[YOUTUBE]5Yhr2yMk_Yo[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## soso a (25 يوليو 2013)

^_^mirna قال:


> *موسيقتها حلوه :new6:*



:new6::new6::new6:

عارفاهم يا اختى 

ريقه ايه على موسيقه ايه


----------



## انت شبعي (25 يوليو 2013)

مين احن منك التجئ اليه و ف كل ضيقي و تعبي اتكل عليه


----------



## aalyhabib (25 يوليو 2013)

*لازم  ننزل  .. عمر  المصري  مايبقي  جبان*

*حماده  سلطان*
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 يوليو 2013)

*تسلم إيديك ياللى فى حب مصر بتضحى بسنينك..

 ياللى إنت وفيت وعد كان بينها وبينك.. ياللى إنت كنت 

 شايلها دايما جوه عينك ...

 تسلم ايديك ياللى انت شايل هم بلدك فوق كتافك

 كل اللى عرفك واللى قابلك واللى شافك 

بيدعى باسم مصر ليك الله يعينك

تسلم ايديك .. حسين الجسمى 
*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (25 يوليو 2013)

عيون  القلب  .. نجاه​


----------



## انت شبعي (25 يوليو 2013)

انت اللحن


----------



## aalyhabib (25 يوليو 2013)

لو  بتحب  عيالك  ...  أنزل
لو  بتحب  كرامتك ... أنزل
عمر  المصري  مايبقي  جبان

حماده  سلطان​


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 يوليو 2013)

*مبسمعش حاجة لانى مصدعة *​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (25 يوليو 2013)

> مبسمعش حاجة لانى مصدعة



الف سلامة عليكي يا رورو 
يارب يارب تبقي كويسة و الصداع الوحش ده يمشي 

انا بسمع دلوقتي مطربتنا المفضلة يا رورو اليسا 
بسمع 
كل يوم ف عمري


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (25 يوليو 2013)

سكتي ليه 
رامي صبري


----------



## انت شبعي (25 يوليو 2013)

زي ما بحلم بيك بلاقيك . واما


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 يوليو 2013)

moky قال:


> الف سلامة عليكي يا رورو
> يارب يارب تبقي كويسة و الصداع الوحش ده يمشي
> 
> انا بسمع دلوقتي مطربتنا المفضلة يا رورو اليسا
> ...



الله يسلمك يا موكتى 
ميرسى حبيبتى طب اسمعيلى معاكى بقى 
انتى عارفة دى مطربتى المفضلة
بقولك انا نفسى اسمع اغنية ساعات ياريت تسمعهالى بقى هههههههه


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (25 يوليو 2013)

> الله يسلمك يا موكتى
> ميرسى حبيبتى طب اسمعيلى معاكى بقى
> انتى عارفة دى مطربتى المفضلة
> بقولك انا نفسى اسمع اغنية ساعات ياريت تسمعهالى بقى هههههههه




هههههههههههههههه بس ده يبقى استغلال على فكرة 
بس اذا كان على الاغنية دي يبقى تمام جدا انا بموت فيها 
و انا كدة يبقى ليا عندك اغنية اول لما يخف الصداع تسمعيلي حليم نعم يا حبيبي نعم 
مافيش حاجة ببلاش اليومين دول يا رورو ههههه


----------



## انت شبعي (25 يوليو 2013)

انا ليك و عمري ما اكون يا حبيبي غير ليك . عمرو دياب


----------



## انت شبعي (25 يوليو 2013)

و انا نسيت اولانى . اليسا


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 يوليو 2013)

moky قال:


> هههههههههههههههه بس ده يبقى استغلال على فكرة
> بس اذا كان على الاغنية دي يبقى تمام جدا انا بموت فيها
> و انا كدة يبقى ليا عندك اغنية اول لما يخف الصداع تسمعيلي حليم نعم يا حبيبي نعم
> مافيش حاجة ببلاش اليومين دول يا رورو ههههه


*هههههههههههههههه على اساس ان ده استغلال من نوع تانى يعنى 
ماشى يا قلبى اسمعلك اللى انتى عاوزاه اول ما الصداع يمشى 
انا اصلا بموت فى حليم *​


----------



## انت شبعي (25 يوليو 2013)

اهواك . حليم


----------



## aalyhabib (25 يوليو 2013)

أسبقني  يا قلبي  أسبقني 
حليــــــم
​


----------



## aalyhabib (25 يوليو 2013)

الله  يا بلادنا  الله
علي  جيشك  والشعب  معاه
في  جهادك  قوه .. في سلامك  غنوه
يا بلادنا  الحلوه

حليـــــــــــــم
​


----------



## soso a (25 يوليو 2013)

*صلوات القديسة بريجيتا*


روعه كتير 

​


----------



## soso a (26 يوليو 2013)

[YOUTUBE]8EoN4BkSQoE[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 يوليو 2013)

*ترنيمة يا يسوع تعبان *​


----------



## johna&jesus (26 يوليو 2013)

*العقررررررب*​


----------



## soso a (26 يوليو 2013)

[YOUTUBE]r-f65DohNpI[/YOUTUBE]​
​​


----------



## kalimooo (26 يوليو 2013)

*اسبقني ياقلبي*
اسبقني ياقلبي اسبقني 
على الجنه الحلوه اسبقني
 وقول لحبيبي انا جي
 على طول ياحبيبي الحقني
 اوام الحقني
على قد ماشفت هوان 
واحترت ياقلبي زمان
اهو جالك يوم ترتاحعلى
 اجمل بر امان وعيون
 زي الافراح تسقيك الشهد حنان
نصبح غنوا للعاشقين
 مانخليش ولا قلب حزين
يالي اتعذبت كتير
 اسبقني ياقلبي وطير
 اسبقني وقول لحبيبي انا جاي
 على طول ياحبيبي وقول لحبيبي
 الحقني اوام الحقني على الجنه
 الحلوه الحقني
يالا ياقلبي يااسعد قلب
 نملا الدنيا حب في حب 
يلا نقوم ونام ونفسر كل الاحلام
نصبح غنوه للعاشقين 
مانخليش ولا قلب حزين
 يالي اتعذبت كتير
 اسبقني ياقلبي وطير


----------



## انت شبعي (26 يوليو 2013)

كان مين يصدق _ محي


----------



## johna&jesus (26 يوليو 2013)

_*متزعليش *_​


----------



## kalimooo (26 يوليو 2013)

انا لك على طول
==========
انا لك على طول
انا لك على طول خليك ليا.....
خد عيني مني وطول عليا ...
وخود الاتنين واسال فيا .....
من اول يوم راح مني النوم....
وابعتلي سلام وقول اي كلام
 من قلبك او من ورا قلبك ....
مش يبقى حرام اسهر وتنام
 وتفوتني اقاسي نار حبك
اقاسي نار حبك
انا لك على طول خليك ليا...
خد عيني مني وطول عليا ....
وخود الاتنين واسال فيا ...
من اول يوم راح مني النوم
النيل والليل والشوق والميل 
بعتولي وجيت اسال عنك....
اشتاقت اليك
 وحشتني عنيه
 مش عارف اهرب فين منك .....
انا لك على طول خليك ليا...
خد عيني مني وطول عليا..... 
وخود الاتنين واسال فيا ...
من اول يوم راح مني النوم


----------



## YOYO JESUS (26 يوليو 2013)

اكدب عليا
ياسمين


----------



## kalimooo (26 يوليو 2013)

لا تكذبي
 حليم


----------



## YOYO JESUS (26 يوليو 2013)

مسا الجمال
جنات


----------



## kalimooo (26 يوليو 2013)

عم ياصاحب الجمال ارحمنى دنا ليلى طال


----------



## YOYO JESUS (26 يوليو 2013)

مشاعر
شرين


----------



## kalimooo (26 يوليو 2013)

احاسيسنا بتلمسنا ...بعشق جميل يحسسنا.


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (26 يوليو 2013)

[YOUTUBE]0z3eyfudMPI[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (26 يوليو 2013)

يايسوع تعبان


----------



## انت شبعي (26 يوليو 2013)

ترنيمة احلى حبيب بيعزيني


----------



## kawasaki (26 يوليو 2013)

*صلاه باكر*
*[YOUTUBE]/Fgc57b9ok1o[/YOUTUBE]*​


----------



## انت شبعي (26 يوليو 2013)

ترنيمة عصفورة طايرة ف السما


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 يوليو 2013)

*بسمع اوبريت .. تسلم يا جيش بلادى *​


----------



## aalyhabib (26 يوليو 2013)

*فعاليات  التحرير*

*OnTV*
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (26 يوليو 2013)

المظاهراااات​


----------



## aalyhabib (26 يوليو 2013)

مدفع  الأفطار  بيضرب

والراجل  بيأدن ويقول

................​


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 يوليو 2013)

*ساعات ساعات .. الصبوحة *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 يوليو 2013)

_ساعات ساعات .. ساعات ساعات
احب عمري واعشق الحاجات
احب كل الناس .. واد ايه احساس
واحس جوايا بميت نغم .. ميت نغم يملي السكات
ساعات .. ساعات
وساعات ساعات .. احب عمري واعشق الحاجات
وساعات ساعات
احس اد ايه وحيده .. واد ايه الكلمه في لساني مهيش جديده
واد ايه منيش سعيده .. وان النجوم .. النجوم بعيده
وتقيله خطوه الزمن .. تقيله دقة الساعات
ساعات .. ساعات_​


----------



## aalyhabib (26 يوليو 2013)

*هل  عندك  شك  !!*

*كاظم  الساهر*
​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (26 يوليو 2013)

[Q-BIBLE]]الايمان الثقه بما يرجى و الايقان بامور لاترى                                تز كر ان     الله لا يعطينا روح الفشل                     انتظر الرب لاتفشل     لا تطرح ثقتك بالرب                           30:[/Q-BIBLE]


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (26 يوليو 2013)

تسلم الايادي 
تسلم ياجيش بلادي​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (26 يوليو 2013)

هيلف يلف ويرجعلي
وهيجي قدامي ويدمعلي






☼اليسا☼
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 يوليو 2013)

*تسلم ايدك .. حسين الجسمى *
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 يوليو 2013)

[YOUTUBE]u3133TPbTgY[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## kawasaki (26 يوليو 2013)

*محمد منير - شتا*
*بعد ما ادى وبعد ما خد*
*بعد هد وبنى واحتد*
*شد لحاف الشتا من البرد*
*بعد ما لف وبعد ما دار*
*بعد ما هدى وبعد ما ثار*
*بعد ما داب واشتاق واحتار*
*حط الدبلة وحط الساعة*
*حط سجايره والولاعة*
*علق حلمه على الشماعة*
*شد لحاف الشتا على جسمه*
*دحرج حلمه و همه واسمه*
*دارى عيون عايزين يبتسموا*
*اللى قضى العمر هزار*
*واللى قضى العمر بجد*
*شد لحاف الشتا من البرد*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (26 يوليو 2013)

انت مشيت
تامر حسنى
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (26 يوليو 2013)

بعد فترة من فراقنا راضى انا ومرتاااح فى حالى مش بفكر ليه افترقناااا

او بسيب نفسى لخيالى خدت انا عالحال ده يمكن او لأن مفيش بديل

مش بفكر حتى ممكن نرجع ولا مستحيل

لا ياقلبى ده حد شبه امشي عادى مش قضية للأسف فى حد نده

وحروف اسمه هي هي نفس شكله نفس ملامحه والبراءة اللى في عينيه

بس عادى شكل جرحى اتنسى ومبانش فيه

بص شافنى طبعا عرفنى بس متهزش كتير زى مايكون مش ظالمنى

أو مشافش معايا خير لو وجووودى كان هيفرق كااان هيفرق عن زمان

بكرة هنسى اكيد وهلقى حد غيره فى الحياااااااااة

لا ياقلبى ده حد شبه امشي عادى مش قضية للأسف فى حد نده

وحروف اسمه هي هييييي نفس شكله نفس ملااااامحه والبراااءة اللى في عينيه

بس عاااادى شكل جرحى اتنسى ومبانش فييييه

ده احنا لو سلمنا حتى كان سلامنا هيفرق ايه اييييه ااااااااااااااااه​


----------



## kawasaki (26 يوليو 2013)

*أيام و بنعيشها ... هنعمل ايه يا قلبى فى ناس ماهماش .. ناس مفيش احساس ... ومش بيحسوا بجروحنا*
*دى دموعنا هنحوشها عشان مش صح نبقى ضعاف ... نبان ساعة الفراق بنخاف ... يا ريت نغصب على روحنا*
*و على ايه ... دى حكاية خلصت من بدرى والله خلصت من بدرى والغدر حسيت بيه*
*و على ايه ... على ايه هنبكى على الماضى ... أيام وعدت على الفاضى ... فى ايه هنبكى عليه !!؟؟*
*مش فارقة نتكلم ..نعيد ونزيد فى ايه على ايه !!؟؟ .. معدش يفيد بكانا عليه ... خلاص الجرح أهو معلم *
*ويا ريتنا نتألم ولا نقاسى وداع بوداع ... محدش ساب حبيبو وضاع ... وأدينا خلاص بنتعلم*
*و على ايه ... دى حكاية خلصت من بدرى والله خلصت من بدرى والغدر حسيت بيه*
*و على ايه ... على ايه هنبكى على الماضى ... أيام وعدت على الفاضى ... فى ايه هنبكى عليه !!*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (26 يوليو 2013)

كان ليا كلمة قبل ما اسيبك وتسيبينى
 واذا كان كلامى تقيل عليكى استحملينى
 وتعالى على نفسك ثوانى واسمعينى ووعد منى انى بكره مش هتلاقينى

 كان ليا كلمة قبل ما اسيبك وتسيبينى
 واذا كان كلامى تقيل عليكى استحملينى
 وتعالى على نفسك ثوانى واسمعينى
 ووعد منى انى بكره مش هتلاقينى

 صدقينى دى اخر مره فيها هاتشوفينى
 لو حته صدفه قابلنا بعض هدارى عينى
 وانسى اللى كان مفروض بينك وبينى

 صدقينى دى اخر مره فيها هاتشوفينى
 لو حته صدفه قابلنا بعض هدارى عينى
 وانسى اللى كان مفروض بينك وبينى

 انا كنت فاكر انى غالى وانك انتى هاتحسى باللى عملته ليكى واللى عملتية ليا
 كان نفسى عمرى ما كنت اقول عليكى انك بقيتى كونتى والبركه فيكى انك نسيتينى انك حبيبتى


 صدقينى دى اخر مره فيها هاتشوفينى
 لو حته صدفه قابلنه بعض هدارى عينى
 وانسى اللى كان مفروض بينك وبينى

 صدقينى دى اخر مره فيها هاتشوفينى
 لو حته صدفه قابلنه بعض هدارى عينى
 وانسى اللى كان مفروض بينك وبينى​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (26 يوليو 2013)

جديد الي انت بتقوله بجد طريقه مختلفه
 برافو قدرت تخدعني و خاني ذكائي معترفه
 لعبتها صح م الاول و صدقتك بجد زمان
 كدبت و اديك بتتغير خلاص المستخبي اهو بان 
 في ناس في الغش محترفه 
 بجد طريقه مختلفه
 جديد الي انت بتقوله بجد طريقه مختلفه
 برافو قدرت تخدعني و خاني ذكائي معترفه
 كان عندي سلامه نيه مكنتش اصدق تلعب بيا 
 بس انت دخلت عليا رسمت الطيبه مع الحنيه 
 مكنش عندي شك ثانيه ان في ناس كدا في الدنيا
 لعبتها صح م الاول و صدقتك بجد زمان 
 كدبت و اديك بتتغير خلاص المستخبي اهو بان 
 في ناس في الغش محترفه 
 بجد طريقه مختلفه
 جديد الي انت بتقوله بجد طريقه مختلفه
 برافو قدرت تخدعني و خاني ذكائي معترفه​


----------



## kawasaki (26 يوليو 2013)

*متسبنيش لو حتى ثوانى*​ 

*لو غيب عنك استنانى*​ 

*دانا وحياتك كل ما اشوفك .. بحلم امتى هشوفك تانى*​ 

*..............*​ 

*خلينا نشوفك.. انا وعينيا كل شويه يا حبيبى انا*​ 

*خلينا نشوفك .. قرب ليا فكر فيا يا حبيبى انا*​ 

*.................*​ 

*ماتسبنيش لو حتى ثوانى*​ 

*ثوانى ثوانى*​ 

*لو اغيب عنك استنانى*​ 

*حبيبى استنانى*​ 

*دانا واحياتك كل ما اشوفك بحلم امتى هشوفك تانى*​ 

*...........*​ 

*بلو فات يوم من غير يا حبيبى ما اقابلك فيه*​ 

*عينى تقولى ازاى كده مندورش عليه*​ 

*قلبى يلومنى يقولى انا وانت عايشين ليه*​ 

*.............*​ 

*متسبنيش لو حتى ثوانى*​ 

*لو غيب عنك استنانى*​ 

*دانا وحياتك كل منا اشوفك بحلم امتى هشوفك تانى*​ 

*............*​ 

*ببقى معاك لكن من شوقى بقول دا خيال*​ 

*واحلم انى اقولك اكتى ماللى اتقال*​ 

*داللى يدوب فى هوالك كده عمره ما يهداله بال*​ 

*عموررررررررررررررررررري*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (26 يوليو 2013)

محدش مرتاح
  ازاى بيندور على الفرحة واحنا بندور فى جراح
  
محدش مرتاح
   بنعيش نتمنا نروح سكة وسكك مختلفة بتتراح

  - - - - -

  يظهر عذاب الحب الله استحلناه 
  ومفرقين روحنا فى مليون اتجاه
  واللى بيبكى علينا قصادنا ومش شايفينه بعنينا 
  وبنبكى على اللى راح

  - - - - -

  كل الحاجات الضايعة ليه اتعلقنا بيها
  مش كل حاجة نفسنا فيها نلاقيها 
  بنهوى ليه نعذب روحنا
  والله فرق كبير ما بين بنحب حاجة 
  وبين حبة وجع بندمنه بساذجة موقفنا فى مطرحنا​


----------



## johna&jesus (26 يوليو 2013)

اسمعنى محمد فؤاد​


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 يوليو 2013)

*حبيبى قرب .. ايهاب توفيق *​


----------



## johna&jesus (27 يوليو 2013)

_*مسا الجمال*_
_*جنااااات*_​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (27 يوليو 2013)

حد شبه
تامر حسنى
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 يوليو 2013)

*انا بعشق البحر  .. منير *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 يوليو 2013)

[YOUTUBE]CCEIOrk7BzM[/YOUTUBE]

دايما بتخبيني اما تهب الريح
بجناحك تداريني .. وعدك وعد صريــــــــــــــــــح ☼


----------



## Alexander.t (27 يوليو 2013)

الادان بيدن
ولما بيدن بطفى كل حاجه احتراماً لمشاعر الغير
يخلص وننطلق !


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 يوليو 2013)

[YOUTUBE]W_H31Rs1L_Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## nermo nano (27 يوليو 2013)

ترنيمة طول ما الشمس فيها نور

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 يوليو 2013)

*بسمع اغنية ساعات ساعات 
الصبوحة *:t30::t30::t30:​


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 يوليو 2013)

*ترنـيمــــــــة .. ادنـــــــــو الـــــــيك ارتــــــــــاح *​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (27 يوليو 2013)

ترنيمة ......
يايسوع تعبان 
​


----------



## انت شبعي (27 يوليو 2013)

ترنيمة نونو انا متشال ف عيونه


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (27 يوليو 2013)

[YOUTUBE]6fdqfmR3OLE[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## انت شبعي (27 يوليو 2013)

قلبه حنين حبه يبين ان صليبه دا كان تكفير
عن خطايانا مات و فدانا نعمة غنية و حب كبير


----------



## YOYO JESUS (27 يوليو 2013)

يايسوع تعبان
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (27 يوليو 2013)

اشوف فيك يوم
عبد الفتاح الجرينى
​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (27 يوليو 2013)

*اسيوط*

باسمع قناة الفراعين


----------



## YOYO JESUS (27 يوليو 2013)

حد شبه
تامرحسنى
​


----------



## kawasaki (27 يوليو 2013)

*صلاه الغروب*
*[YOUTUBE]/rn0Is0fKmfE[/YOUTUBE]*​


----------



## انت شبعي (27 يوليو 2013)

يا يسوع انا ماشي وراك


----------



## YOYO JESUS (27 يوليو 2013)

محدش مرتاح
الجسمى
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 يوليو 2013)

[YOUTUBE]DjsCWtlJ7RU[/YOUTUBE]

*قلبي من كتر اللي فيه يامايـــــــا
نفسو يهرب ليكي من جوايا ..
نفسو يعمل كل حاجه تكون عشانك
جزء من اللي اتعمل ويايــا ..
اسمحيلي انحني وابوس ايديكي
ده الكريم لو حبني يكرمني بيكي .

الله عليك ياابو وديع غني وسلطني ياسلطان ^,^

*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 يوليو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> [YOUTUBE]DjsCWtlJ7RU[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> *قلبي من كتر اللي فيه يامايـــــــا
> نفسو يهرب ليكي من جوايا ..
> ...


*هيجننك ابو وديع يابت هههههههههه
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 يوليو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هيجننك ابو وديع يابت هههههههههه
> *​


ده جنني خلاص ياختي هو لسه هيجنني:crazy_pil

بس الاغنيه دي يارورو تحفه وكلماتها تجنن
عملها لمامته


----------



## kawasaki (28 يوليو 2013)

*...And Justice For All*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 يوليو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ده جنني خلاص ياختي هو لسه هيجنني:crazy_pil
> 
> بس الاغنيه دي يارورو تحفه وكلماتها تجنن
> عملها لمامته



*ههههههههههههه سلامتك يا روحى من الجنان 

انا بسمع ناو 

فى عيونك اليسا *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 يوليو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههههههه سلامتك يا روحى من الجنان
> 
> انا بسمع ناو
> 
> فى عيونك اليسا *​


طيب خليكي براحتك انتي اللي خسرانه

انا بسمع ناو جورج برضو
اغنيه* ذكريات *من الالبوم بتاعه الجديد
[YOUTUBE]XoNbrxXZkHg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## kawasaki (28 يوليو 2013)

*رصيف نمرة خمسة والشارع زحام*


*وساكت كلامنا مالاقى كلام*


*تسالى يا خال تدخن ياعم*


*تتهوه المعاني في لساني لجام*


*كلاكس الترولي بيسور وداني*


*وشحتة المزين بياكل وادني*


*يا نادي باريس تعالي حاسبني*


*وجدول ديوني عشانه وعشاني*


*وعبدالله رشدى المحامى القدير*


*بيرفع قضية في باب الوزير*


*على عم فكري بتاع البليلة*


*عشان مرة زعق بصوته الجهير*


*بقالة الأمانة و نصحي السروجي*


*عاملينلي شركة في مشروع بوتيك*


*ونادوا لعبده الفرارجي يشاركهم*


*فرد بالاطة محبش شريك*


*وكات وقعة سودة في سوق الأمام*


*عشان عم لمعي بتاع الحمام*


*مقدرش يوصل لاي اتفاق*


*مع السبع افندي في قضية سلام*


*واطفال عجايز في مهد الطفولة*


*وافلام قديمة واعلان كاكولا*


*تبزنس تعيش لاخر حياتك*


*ولو باعوا فرخة هتاخد عمولة*


*وترماي بسنجة في روض الفرج*


*واعمار تعدي مايجيش الفرج*


*ولا البحر باين لاخر مراسي*


*ولا حد راسي منين الفرج *​


----------



## kawasaki (28 يوليو 2013)

*رصيف نمرة خمسة والشارع زحام*​ 

*وساكت كلامنا مالاقى كلام*​ 

*تسالى يا خال تدخن ياعم*​ 

*تتهوه المعاني في لساني لجام*​ 

*كلاكس الترولي بيسور وداني*​ 

*وشحتة المزين بياكل وادني*​ 

*يا نادي باريس تعالي حاسبني*​ 

*وجدول ديوني عشانه وعشاني*​ 

*وعبدالله رشدى المحامى القدير*​ 

*بيرفع قضية في باب الوزير*​ 

*على عم فكري بتاع البليلة*​ 

*عشان مرة زعق بصوته الجهير*​ 

*بقالة الأمانة و نصحي السروجي*​ 

*عاملينلي شركة في مشروع بوتيك*​ 

*ونادوا لعبده الفرارجي يشاركهم*​ 

*فرد بالاطة محبش شريك*​ 

*وكات وقعة سودة في سوق الأمام*​ 

*عشان عم لمعي بتاع الحمام*​ 

*مقدرش يوصل لاي اتفاق*​ 

*مع السبع افندي في قضية سلام*​ 

*واطفال عجايز في مهد الطفولة*​ 

*وافلام قديمة واعلان كاكولا*​ 

*تبزنس تعيش لاخر حياتك*​ 

*ولو باعوا فرخة هتاخد عمولة*​ 

*وترماي بسنجة في روض الفرج*​ 

*واعمار تعدي مايجيش الفرج*​ 

*ولا البحر باين لاخر مراسي*​ 

*ولا حد راسي منين الفرج *​ 
*عمووووووووووووووووووووووووووري*


----------



## انت شبعي (28 يوليو 2013)

كلاكس العربية


----------



## johna&jesus (28 يوليو 2013)

_سكرانه _
_هشام الجخ_​


----------



## انت شبعي (28 يوليو 2013)

الدنيا حلوة


----------



## YOYO JESUS (28 يوليو 2013)

اسكتى مش الحياه من غيرك طلعت احلى وانا كنت فاكرها فى بعدك هتكون صعبه ومش سهله

 واه كان بينا كلمه ووعد بس احنا نصيبنا مش لبعض

 انتى فى حالك وانا فى حالى 

 وممكن كده نسأل على بعض

 ورايحه تقولى كلام للناس على اى اساس بتقولى جرحنى وعمره محس

 انتى اللى متتحبيش فى حياتك غير ديما غير حاجه واحده بس

 ياريت اقدر اقولها فى اغنيه العيب مش فيكى دنا اللى بميل 

 لناس متعرفش الحنيه وقلوبها كده فتحاها سبيل

 ياريت ارجع للى انا حبيتها

 ازاى عرفتك بعدها

 معاكى بس عرفت قيمتها

 ولا يسوى حبك ضلها


----------



## انت شبعي (28 يوليو 2013)

بسمع ترنيمة
لولا يا ربي ما انت معانا ماكناش نعيش لحظات لولا حبك لينا يا ربي كان زمانا ولى و فات


----------



## johna&jesus (28 يوليو 2013)

الوعد والمكتوب
احمد منيب​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (28 يوليو 2013)

مسا الجمال
جنات
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (28 يوليو 2013)

اسمع كلامى
جنات
​


----------



## johna&jesus (28 يوليو 2013)

حد شبه 
تامر حسنى


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (28 يوليو 2013)

باسمع الاخبارالمصريه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (28 يوليو 2013)

عشان انا فى الاردن من شهر 5 الماضي


----------



## انت شبعي (28 يوليو 2013)

نسم علينا الهوا . فيروز


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 يوليو 2013)

مش كل اللي بنحبهم هيكونو لينا

ولا كل اللي بنحبهم لايقين علينااا

ممكن نلاقي اللي ياما حلمنا بيهم و يلاقونا 

منلاااقيش الحب فيهم !

و ساعات بنشوف الحب و هو ميشوفناااش

وساعات يقابلنا الحب و يمشي معرفناااش 

وساعات بيجينا الحب و يمشي و كأنه مجاش 

و كتير بيسبنا الحب و جرحه مبيسبنااااش 

سااااااااااعات .. اليساااااااا
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 يوليو 2013)

*العالم الله .. عمرو دياب *​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (28 يوليو 2013)

مابتعلمش
انغام
​


----------



## انت شبعي (28 يوليو 2013)

دلع القمر - ايهاب توفيق


----------



## ^_^mirna (28 يوليو 2013)

A life so changed .. James horner


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (28 يوليو 2013)

قناة معجزه


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 يوليو 2013)

*بعد الليالى .. عمرو دياب *​


----------



## ABOTARBO (28 يوليو 2013)

بسمع ترنيمة إشفينى  لشيرى ذكرى


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 يوليو 2013)

[YOUTUBE]_ETI-mMFAUU[/YOUTUBE]

تسلم الايادي:t16::t16:


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 يوليو 2013)

*متفائلة .. اليسا *​


----------



## mera22 (29 يوليو 2013)

*وبحتاجلك وتحتاجني ..​*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (29 يوليو 2013)

مش بسمع حاجه علي فكرة $,,$​


----------



## R.O.R.O (29 يوليو 2013)

بسمع علمنى حبك 
كاظم ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (29 يوليو 2013)

محتارة اسمع حاجه لجورج وسوف
ولا حاجه لجورج وسوف:t9::t9:​


----------



## johna&jesus (29 يوليو 2013)

تسلم الايادى


----------



## R.O.R.O (29 يوليو 2013)

*القريب منك .. نجاة *​


----------



## nermo nano (29 يوليو 2013)

انا بسمع مسلسل  عربى​


----------



## R.O.R.O (29 يوليو 2013)

*ليلة من الليالى .. نجاة *​


----------



## قصة رجاء بيـسوع (29 يوليو 2013)

مناظرة بين شيطان ودنيا ودين ◄ راب
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=7_tgxaHPl5Y*


----------



## kawasaki (29 يوليو 2013)

*صلاه باكر*
*[YOUTUBE]/Fgc57b9ok1o[/YOUTUBE]*​


----------



## kawasaki (29 يوليو 2013)

*Serbi Serbi*​ 
*[YOUTUBE]/x8Q1ZRtvnWo[/YOUTUBE]i*​


----------



## aalyhabib (29 يوليو 2013)

*نشره  الأخبار *
*Ontv*​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (29 يوليو 2013)

بتوحشني 
شرين


----------



## انت شبعي (29 يوليو 2013)

مش بسمع حاجة


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (29 يوليو 2013)

*برنامج هنا القاهره*


----------



## انت شبعي (29 يوليو 2013)

ها آتي إليك التجئ يا يسوع عند قدميك اذرف الدموع
من اعماق قلبي انا اناديك
فها لك حبي يا ربي اهديك


----------



## YOYO JESUS (29 يوليو 2013)

حب جامد
جنات


----------



## soso a (29 يوليو 2013)

خلتنى اخاف ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (29 يوليو 2013)

وبيسألوني عليك وبقولهم راجع
وبيسألوني عليك فينك وفين ضايع !!

جورج وسوف​


----------



## oesi no (29 يوليو 2013)

قولوا للصديق خير


----------



## مينا اميل كامل (29 يوليو 2013)

ترنيمة لو قلبي دا مليان


----------



## soso a (29 يوليو 2013)

لو لسه باقى 
​


----------



## soso a (29 يوليو 2013)

انتم الذين بالمسيح اعتمدتم

​


----------



## مينا اميل كامل (29 يوليو 2013)

اغنية البوم صور


----------



## soso a (29 يوليو 2013)

[YOUTUBE]eVxkQIiwkhY[/YOUTUBE]​
​​


----------



## soso a (29 يوليو 2013)

سبحى يا نفسى الرب ​


----------



## soso a (29 يوليو 2013)

الى متى يااااااااارب تنساااااااااانى ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (29 يوليو 2013)

*ياللى امامك حياتى .. فاديا بزى *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 يوليو 2013)

*ترنيمة . قولوا للصديق خير *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (30 يوليو 2013)

الصراحه انا مش عارفه اقولكم ايه:t9:
انا وبتمشي في اليوتيوب لقيت فيديوم
اسمة تنجيد بسبوسة
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




قولت اما اتفرج 
وياريتي ماتفرجت :heat:
[YOUTUBE]w1feYYcd9_w[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (30 يوليو 2013)

*


واثقه فيك يارب قال:



الصراحه انا مش عارفه اقولكم ايه:t9:
انا وبتمشي في اليوتيوب لقيت فيديوم
اسمة تنجيد بسبوسة
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



قولت اما اتفرج 
وياريتي ماتفرجت :heat:
[YOUTUBE]w1feYYcd9_w[/YOUTUBE]​

أنقر للتوسيع...


بعد الفيديو دا انتِ ماتقوليش حاجة

احنا نقول 


ماتمشيش تانى ف اليوتيوب :t30: :t30: 
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (30 يوليو 2013)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> *
> 
> بعد الفيديو دا انتِ ماتقوليش حاجة
> 
> ...


ليه كدا
كل اللي في الفيديوم دول هما اللي عملوا الثورة:11azy:
انت شوفت اللي بيرقص فوق السماعه
مفكر نفسه مايكل جاكسون


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 يوليو 2013)

*بم انى مش عارفة افتح الفيديو 
علشان الفلاشة 
حد يقولى المجمل بتاعه هههههههه*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (30 يوليو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *بم انى مش عارفة افتح الفيديو
> علشان الفلاشة
> حد يقولى المجمل بتاعه هههههههه*​


ههههه مجمل ايه يابنتي
فاتك نص عمرك
لا نص ايه ده عمرك كله هههههههههه

انا قولت هتفرج علي تنجيد ومفارش ولحفات ومراتب ومخدات وحاجات كدا
وهشوف البت بسبوبة 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




طلعوا جايبين واحد تقريبا عنده جرب والتاني فاكر نفسه مايكل جاكسون


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 يوليو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ههههه مجمل ايه يابنتي
> فاتك نص عمرك
> لا نص ايه ده عمرك كله هههههههههه
> 
> ...



ههههههههههه يا خسارة 
كان نفسى اشوف خليفة مايكل جاكسون


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (30 يوليو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ليه كدا
> كل اللي في الفيديوم دول هما اللي عملوا الثورة:11azy:
> انت شوفت اللي بيرقص فوق السماعه
> مفكر نفسه مايكل جاكسون



وأنا اقول شفت فين السماعات دى 

دا شغل بروفيشينال :closedeye ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (30 يوليو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> ههههههههههه يا خسارة
> كان نفسى اشوف خليفة مايكل جاكسون


خليفه ايه ده هو تشيبكل يابنتي
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> وأنا اقول شفت فين السماعات دى
> 
> دا شغل بروفيشينال :closedeye ​


بروفيشينال حشد الصراحه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (30 يوليو 2013)

سكتاله
مى سليم
​


----------



## انت شبعي (30 يوليو 2013)

بسمع صوت الاطفال و هما بيلعبوا


----------



## YOYO JESUS (30 يوليو 2013)

عين شمس
تامر
​


----------



## kawasaki (30 يوليو 2013)

*صلاه باكر*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (30 يوليو 2013)

حرقة دم
تامر حسنى
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (30 يوليو 2013)

غمضت عينى وقولت نفسى اشوفها تانى والمس ايديها واضمها حتى لثوانى
من  بعدها مش لاقى حاجة مطمنانى شئ مستحيل ينساها قلبى ولو ليليلة فى بينا  عشرة وزكريات وحاجات جميلة ضاعت خلاص منى وياريت بادية حيلة 

كل  ما انسى هفتكرها مهما اشوف مبشوفش غيرها الوحيدة الى معاها وفى هوها ارتحت  انا عمرها ما هتبقى ماضى الى بينا مكنش عادى حب عاش من يوم لقانا ولسة  هيعيش 100سنة 

..........................................................


كانت  قيمتها لما ضاعت من ادية طيبة وحنان مش موجدين غير فيها هيا كان قلبها من  غير ما اقول بيحس بيا لو عشت فوق العمر عمر هعيشوة ليهاةا هفضل فاكرها  وعمرى ما يوم ما هكون ناسيها وهعيش على امل انى يوم هشوف عنيها
......................................................................
كل  ما انسى هفتكرها مهما اشوف مبشوفش غيرها الوحيدة الى معاها وفى هوها ارتحت  انا عمرها ما هتبقى ماضى الى بينا مكنش عادى حب عاش من يوم لقانا ولسة  هيعيش 100سنة 



عمرها ما هتبقى ماضى الى بينا مكنش عادى


----------



## kawasaki (30 يوليو 2013)

[YOUTUBE]/ZfGCmOuEoTo[/YOUTUBE]​ 
*عمورررررررررري*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (30 يوليو 2013)

زى النهاردة
كريم محسن
​


----------



## انت شبعي (30 يوليو 2013)

انا طايرة من الفرحة كدة و انا لابسة الطرحة طب قولي ايه في العمر احلى من الليلة دي _ مي سليم


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 يوليو 2013)

*طبيب جراح .. جورج وسوف *​


----------



## روزي86 (30 يوليو 2013)

رامزززززززززز توت عنخ امون


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (30 يوليو 2013)

قناة on tv


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 يوليو 2013)

*ساعااااات .. اليساااا*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (30 يوليو 2013)

اغاني زبالة 

اصل في فرح 30: تحت بيتنا

:kap::a82::kap:​


----------



## انت شبعي (30 يوليو 2013)

مشتاق و هواك هوايا _ ايهاب توفيق


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (30 يوليو 2013)

باسمع ترنييم من موقع كنيسة الناصري الانجيلية الكرك للاخ المبارك سري معاوية هلسة


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 يوليو 2013)

*بسمع جانا الهوا .. حولم *​


----------



## soso a (30 يوليو 2013)

*طمني عليك*
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 يوليو 2013)

*اجمل احساس .. اليسا *​


----------



## nermo nano (31 يوليو 2013)

غنية يالى غايب وسايب فى هواك​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (31 يوليو 2013)

[YOUTUBE]LayIdQPWZUo[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## aalyhabib (31 يوليو 2013)

*أنا لك علي طول *
*سركيس  دياربي*​


----------



## انت شبعي (31 يوليو 2013)

انا لك على طول خليك ليا _ حليم


----------



## قصة رجاء بيـسوع (31 يوليو 2013)

فريق سفراء المسيح (جاين بأمرك) ╬ ╬ ╬ 
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=36mMFxZnLSg*


----------



## aalyhabib (31 يوليو 2013)

الأخبار  بقناه  OnTV
​


----------



## zezza (31 يوليو 2013)

بعد على بالى 
الست فيروز :wub:


----------



## mera22 (31 يوليو 2013)

*ياما سمعت ..بيتر لايف​*


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (31 يوليو 2013)

_اعقتها وتوكل  قناة الطريق_


----------



## soso a (31 يوليو 2013)

* زعلانه منك*
​


----------



## ++ كاترين ++ (31 يوليو 2013)

*العد العكسي - مروان خوري*​


----------



## soso a (31 يوليو 2013)

*إشتقتلك*
​


----------



## soso a (31 يوليو 2013)

*قد ما احبك زعلانه منك*


انغام 

​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (31 يوليو 2013)

قناة الطريق


----------



## soso a (31 يوليو 2013)

*لو نصارح بعض*


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (31 يوليو 2013)

*بتسمع اية دلوقت*

قناة  on tv


----------



## يوليوس44 (31 يوليو 2013)

موسيقى التصويرية فيلم الهروب


----------



## johna&jesus (1 أغسطس 2013)

_*مكملين *_
_*هشام الجخ*_​


----------



## kalimooo (1 أغسطس 2013)

*إعتز الأرز بملقاقن * ...  

[YOUTUBE]Ndob1eXGUZc[/YOUTUBE]​


إعتز الأرز بملقاقن  ...  

 

وسيف البطل حياكن   ... 



ما ينرد تراب القبر...   

 

 علينا إنكان رح ننساكن ...


لا ما نسينا يا زمان   ...


 صور الماضي والي كان...


*مين اللي باعوك بفضة* ... 



ومين بدمو إفتدى لبنان...


*صرتو بأعلى سماكن* ...


*ومغفوره خطاياكن* ...


ما ينرد تراب القبر ...


علينا إن كان رح ننساكن...


من ها الأرض لعندك راحو...


 *يا ربي يا رب الكون* ...


فتحلن  بابك تيرتاحو...


 خلص شعبك يللي هون ...


حيي البيت الرباكن ...


حيي اللثبّت  خُطاكن ...


ما ينرد تراب القبر ...


علينا إن كان رح ننساكن...






*كلمات وألحان :أيلي شويري*


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 أغسطس 2013)

*عمرى كله .. وائل كفورى *​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (1 أغسطس 2013)

سامع صوت الجيران وانا داهب الى الكنيسة دتوقت يالا باي


----------



## soso a (1 أغسطس 2013)

[YOUTUBE]fZXaxJKyLoM[/YOUTUBE]​
​​


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 أغسطس 2013)

يا حبيبى قلى كيف كيف بينسانى هواك عمرى صار صيف و خريف ما بيعيش لحظة بلاك
  يا حبيبى من زمان زايد على قساك حيرانة و قلبى حيران لحظة مش قادر ينساك  أنا مين عندى بعدك 
لمين قلبى بيكون من هواك﻿ آه من هواك آه
 من قلبى إللى ما  جفاك شو صار بحبك شو صار ياللى حياتى سنين سنين ضياع يا حبيبى 
لا لا تغيب  روحى ما بتحمل غياب إنت بعمرى الحبيب عمرى من دونك سراب يا حبيبى 
حدى كون  لا ملام و لا عتاب بين غرامى و الجنون بغرق ببحر العذاب

اه من هوواك .. اليسا​


----------



## soso a (1 أغسطس 2013)

[YOUTUBE]OW6XZgCIxog[/YOUTUBE]​
​​


----------



## soso a (1 أغسطس 2013)

[YOUTUBE]iRraN7RB22w[/YOUTUBE]

من اكثر الترانيم اللى بحبها ​


----------



## soso a (1 أغسطس 2013)

دى ايدك محوطانى حضنك مضمانى وعنايه الهيه هى كل ضمانى 
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (1 أغسطس 2013)

محدش مرتاح
الجسمى
​


----------



## مينا اميل كامل (1 أغسطس 2013)

ماريشكا \يا علاوي
ترنيمة خالق كل الناس والكون


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 أغسطس 2013)

*ها حبيبى .. كاظم *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 أغسطس 2013)

*ساعااااااااات .. اليسااااا*​


----------



## johna&jesus (2 أغسطس 2013)

_*العنب*_
_*بعرورررررررررررر*_​


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 أغسطس 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> _*العنب*_
> _*بعرورررررررررررر*_​


*حد يسمع بعرووووووووووور 
والعنب كمان 
*​


----------



## johna&jesus (2 أغسطس 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *حد يسمع بعرووووووووووور *
> *والعنب كمان *​


 ملكيش دعوة على فكرة :gy0000::gy0000::gy0000:


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 أغسطس 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> ملكيش دعوة على فكرة :gy0000::gy0000::gy0000:


ههههههههههههههه زوقك وحش خالص على فكرة 

:act31::act31::act31:​


----------



## johna&jesus (2 أغسطس 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> ههههههههههههههه زوقك وحش خالص على فكرة ​
> :act31::act31::act31:​


 شكليك هيبقى وحش اوى لو قولتليك ملكيش دحوة :smile02:smile02
بس انتى عرفانى
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ملكيش دعوة :gy0000::gy0000::gy0000:


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 أغسطس 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> شكليك هيبقى وحش اوى لو قولتليك ملكيش دحوة :smile02:smile02
> بس انتى عرفانى
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ملكيش دعوة :gy0000::gy0000::gy0000:



انت هتقولى ارخم خلق الله واغلسهم 
بس الرخامة لة طلعت من بيتها متعتبرش رخامة 
:t26::t26::t26:


----------



## aalyhabib (2 أغسطس 2013)

قناه  الحياه ... رشيد
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 أغسطس 2013)

[YOUTUBE]m0jRuKgACq4[/YOUTUBE]

وبحتاجلك وتحتجلى مابينا الف حلقه وصل ♥وبشبهلك وتشبهلى ف حب الخير وطيبه الاصل
 ماليش غيرك اكيد لكن محدش فينا مختار حد ♥انا وانت حكايه ناس مقاسمين الحياه مع بعض
 وجودك شئ مكملنى لانى لوحدى مش حقدر♥ ملامحك كلها منى يدوب الاسم متغير
 مجرد بس ما تصبرنى وتقولى انا جمبك ♥ تطيب خطرى من همى بكلمه طالعه من قلبك
 ♥
 بتزرعلى رغيف﻿ عيشى وانا بغزلك ثيابك ♥ تقف دلوقتى على بابى وانا بكره على بابك
 تعلم ابنى وتكبر ودائك يشفى بدوايا ♥بتبنى بيتى وتعمر وبيتك وانت ف حمايا
 ♥
 مينفعش الخلاف بينا يضيع مننا لو يوم ♥
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (2 أغسطس 2013)

مشاعر
شرين
مسلسل حكاية حياة
​


----------



## انت شبعي (2 أغسطس 2013)

الله لو نرضى _ فؤش


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 أغسطس 2013)

*ترنيمة .. ادنو اليك ارتاح *​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (2 أغسطس 2013)

الطريق الاخ جوزيف نصر اللة


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 أغسطس 2013)

*وانت معايا .. هايدى منتصر *​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (2 أغسطس 2013)

انت مشيت
تامر حسنى
​


----------



## انت شبعي (2 أغسطس 2013)

القلب الطيب _ فؤش


----------



## soso a (2 أغسطس 2013)

يلا نسهر ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (3 أغسطس 2013)

عيني علي اللي اتربي وعاش منها محروم
لو تسالوا هيرد  يقول الدنيا بحلها في كوم
وفي كوم *امي* في كوم *امي* ..

هي اللي امشي ايديا في ايديها وانا متغمي
بهرب بتدفي بتنهيدها وتشيل همي
دغري في صغري بتسند فيا وتصلب طولي
تكبر هي تحتاج ليا افديها بدمي
وعلشان كدا الدنيا في كوم وفي كوم *امي* ..

اسمها اول اسم في عمري ندهت عليه
اول كلمة ومشيه وسنده هقولكم ايه
اصلها *امي* روحي يا*امي*
حضنها لما فتحت عينيا ادفيت بيه
اول كلمة واول اسم ندهت عليه
نديت *امي* .. *امي* يا*امي* ..

هي اللي امشي ايديا في ايدها وانا متغمي
بهرب بتدفي بتنهيدها وتشيل همي
دغري في صغري بتسند فيا وتصلب طول
تكبر هي تحتاج ليا افديها بدمي
وعلشان كدا الدنيا في كوم .. *وامي* في كوم
في كوم* امــــــــــــي* ^,^

♣حسين الجسمي♣
♥ امـــــــــي♥
[YOUTUBE]8NTgi-ZONMA[/YOUTUBE]
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (3 أغسطس 2013)

بنخاف من الغروب
تتر نهاية مسلسل حكاية حياة
​


----------



## انت شبعي (3 أغسطس 2013)

يا حبيبي يا يسوع


----------



## YOYO JESUS (3 أغسطس 2013)

حد شبه
تامر
​


----------



## يوليوس44 (3 أغسطس 2013)

*بتهوفن  ضؤ القمر 14​*


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (3 أغسطس 2013)

باسمع ابونا مكاري يونان قناة الكرمة


----------



## انت شبعي (3 أغسطس 2013)

يسوع زي السكر


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (3 أغسطس 2013)

سيب المشغولية وارميها علي​ ومادام خدت الع​طية تحميك من الخطية


----------



## R.O.R.O (3 أغسطس 2013)

انا لك ع طول  .. حليم ​


----------



## soso a (3 أغسطس 2013)

[YOUTUBE]OW6XZgCIxog[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## R.O.R.O (3 أغسطس 2013)

*ساعات .. اليسا *​


----------



## kalimooo (3 أغسطس 2013)

_*بالدقايق والثواني. جارتنا.. نوال
*_


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 أغسطس 2013)

*اهووووووووووواك .. حليم *​


----------



## kalimooo (4 أغسطس 2013)

الحلوه حياتي
الحلوة حياتى وروحى و اقوله ايه ايه
ان قولت احبه الحب شوى علي 2
ده حياتى وروحى وقوله ايه
الحلو الغالى شغل بالى ولا عارف
 ايه الى جرالى ولا قادر اقوله ع حالى 2
من غير اقوله ويقولى
 ولا قوله في عنيا وقلبى الشوق كله 2
الحلوة حياتى وروحى و اقوله ايه ايه
ان قولت احبه الحب شوى علي 2
ده حياتى وروحى وقوله ايه
الحلوة حلوته في عنيا والشوق بزيد كل اشوى 2
والدنيا تغنى حوليا من غير ما يقولى
 ولا قوله في عنيا وقلبى الشوق كله 2
الحلوة حياتى وروحى و اقوله ايه ايه
ان قولت احبه الحب شوى علي 2
ده حياتى وروحى وقوله ايه


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 أغسطس 2013)

*عاشقة وغلبانة .. الصبوحة *​


----------



## kalimooo (4 أغسطس 2013)

الحلوه

الحلوة ...الحوة برموشها السودة الحلوة شغلتني نادتني ...خذتني
ودتني بعيد وجابتني ...
والشوق الشوق غلبني ...الشوق كان حيذوبني ...
ولولا ضحكتها الحلوة وعدتني بحاجات الحلوة
الحلوة الحلوة عنيك ياحبيبي يا يا حبيبي
بعيونك سهرت ليايله ..وطالت ايمي
وفي ضل رموشك وشفايفك غنت احلامي
غنت احلامي ...وعشانك صحيت افراحي
 ورقصت قدامي وشبابي لقيتو في شبابك ولقيت روحي
سهرانة بترقص غلى بابك ياحياة روحي
والشوق الشوق غلبني
الشوق كان حيذوبني
ولولا ضحكتها الحلوة وعدتني بحاجات حلوة
في اليوم والساعة والثانيه انا فاكر فاكر ياحبيبي
اول مرة قابلتك بيها واول كلمة ناديتلك بيها
اول مرة اقول ياحبيبي ...ياحبيبي وحاسس معانيها
في عنيك حسيت بالحب وعرفت بيجي منين
وزي بيدفي القلب وزي بيصحي العين
وشبابي لقيتو في شبابك ولقيت روحي ..
سهرانة بترقص على بابك ياحياة روحي


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 أغسطس 2013)

*الدوامة .. الصبوحة *​


----------



## kalimooo (4 أغسطس 2013)

ذات ليله...حليمووووووووووو


ذات ليلة ذات ليلة انا والاوراق
 والاقلام
 كنا فى عناق نقطع الازمان والابعاد وثبا
 فى اشتياق
 والنهايات السعيدة
 لم تكن عنى بعيدة
 ذات ليلة هبت الريح
 وهزت فى عناد بابيا
 اطفات امن حياتى ..
اطفات مصباحيا
 لم اجد نارا لدى
 لم اجد فى البيت شئ غير
 اما هى 
لا تملك غير الدعوات
 وابا لم يبقى غيرى للسنين الباقيات 
والنهايات السعيدة
 اصبحت عنى بعيدة
 ذات ليلة ..
وانا رهن الظنون المكذبة
 دقت الباب..
 قلوب طيبة
 قالت انهض وتقدم لا تبالى بالليالى
 وتصاريف الليالى
 سوف نمحو عن لياليك الحزن
 سوف ننجو بك من كيد الزمن
*الى اخره هههههههههههههههه*


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 أغسطس 2013)

صافينى مرة .. حليم ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 أغسطس 2013)

*بكتب اسمك .. فيروز *​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (4 أغسطس 2013)

لو كان غيرك سيدي لو غيرك امتلك الكيان


----------



## johna&jesus (4 أغسطس 2013)

_قارئة الفنجان _
_عبد الحليم_


----------



## kawasaki (4 أغسطس 2013)

[YOUTUBE]/t4LJrSDFzSI[/YOUTUBE]


*عمورررررررررررررررررررررررررري*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 أغسطس 2013)

حبيبى الاولانى
رامى صبرى
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 أغسطس 2013)

*تملى معااااااك .. عمرو دياب *​


----------



## johna&jesus (5 أغسطس 2013)

جحاااااااااااااااا
هشام الجخ​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (5 أغسطس 2013)

اليسا 
بيستحي


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (5 أغسطس 2013)

اديني رجعتلك 
عمرو دياب


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 أغسطس 2013)

*نسم علينا الهوا .. فيروز *​


----------



## johna&jesus (5 أغسطس 2013)

لا تكن بارآ كثيرآ
ابونا داود لعى​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (5 أغسطس 2013)

معقول 
عمرو دياب


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (5 أغسطس 2013)

القداس الغريغوري​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (5 أغسطس 2013)

باسمع قناة الطريق بس من شوية كنتباسمع ترانيم لغاية مالشرط خلص


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (5 أغسطس 2013)

ترنيمة 
كل يوم تحت صليبك


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 أغسطس 2013)

*ساعات .. اليسا *​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (5 أغسطس 2013)

قناة الحياة


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 أغسطس 2013)

*خليك فاكرنى .. عمرو دياب *​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (5 أغسطس 2013)

* test 56*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (5 أغسطس 2013)

بسمع خناق ماما معايا
بموت فى الشتيمة ^______^
​


----------



## kawasaki (5 أغسطس 2013)

*[YOUTUBE]/Pyw9Ootqlwg[/YOUTUBE]*
*عموووووووووووووووري*​


----------



## soul & life (5 أغسطس 2013)

*فيلم وثائقى سنة ضائعة من عمر مصر*


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (5 أغسطس 2013)

ترنيمة الهي صخر الدهور
زياد شحاتة


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (6 أغسطس 2013)

[/RIGHاT]ماعني شئ اقدم لك                                                    ​غير حياتى​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 أغسطس 2013)

يايسوع تعبان
​


----------



## aalyhabib (6 أغسطس 2013)

*أبراهيم  عيسي  ...  هنا  القاهره*
​


----------



## kalimooo (6 أغسطس 2013)

[YOUTUBE]gWJy_xAUDrE[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 أغسطس 2013)

*بتذكر آخر مرة شفتك سنتا
بتذكر وقتا آخر كلمة قلتا
وما عدت شفتك... وهلأ شفتك
كيفك إنت.. ملاّ إنت​ 
بتذكر آخر سهرة سهرتا عنا
بتذكر كان في وحدة مضايق منا
هيدي إمي بتعتل همّي
منك إنت ملاّ إنت​ 
كيفك.. قال عم بيقولو صار عنك ولاد 
أنا والله كنت مفكّرتك برات البلاد 
شو بدي بالبلاد.. الله يخلي الولاد .. هــــــي​ 
كيفك إنت ملا إنت
بيطلع ع بالي ارجع انا وياك
انت حلالـــــــي.. ارجع انا ويالك
انا وانت ملاّ انت​ 
بتذكر آخر مرة شو قلتلي
بدك ضلّي بدك فيكي تفلّي
زعلت بوقتا وما حلّلتا
انو انت هيدا انت​ 
بترجع ع راسي رغم العِيل والناس 
انت الأساسي وبحبك بالأساس​ 
بحبك انت ملاّ انت
أه بحبك انت .. ​ 
*


----------



## kalimooo (6 أغسطس 2013)

ابحث عنك
ابحث عنكِ بكل شجووني 
يا سيدتي كالمجنونِ
ابحث عنكِ..ابحث عنكِ..
 يا ياسيدتي
ارجوكِ بعنفِ سيدتي..
 ان تقتحمي الان حصوني
ان تحتلي كامل بيتي ..
 ان تضعي امري وشؤوني
انا مذ جئت لهذه الدنيا .. 
وانا منتظر لتكوني
لنمضي عمراً
 بعثره من في حرماني تركوني
وبلا بلد وبلا تلد وبلا امل
 سار جنوني
ابحث عنكِ 
بكل شجووني يا سيدتي كالمجنونِ
اسمع صوتك .. اشهد وجهك..
 اشعر انكِ بين جفوني ..
 واذوب حنانِ وحنين
 للقاءك يا ضوء عيوني..
انا انا مذ جئت لهذه الدنيا
 وانا منتظر لتكوني
لنمضي عمراً بعثره 
من في حرماني تركوني
وبلا بلدِ وبلا تلدِ وبلا املاً سار جنوني
ابحث عنكِ
ابحث عنكِ بكل شجووني 
يا سيدتي كالمجنونِ


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 أغسطس 2013)

*بسمع ترنيمة .. يا يسوع تعبان *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 أغسطس 2013)

* ترنيمة امدح فى البتول *​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 أغسطس 2013)

اغنية تايتنك
​


----------



## soso a (7 أغسطس 2013)

بتفل وقلبك معى بيضل ​


[YOUTUBE]tCApsE3v6TA[/YOUTUBE]​​
​​


----------



## aalyhabib (7 أغسطس 2013)

*المستشار  مرتضي  منصور*

*علي* *قناه * *التحرير *
​


----------



## kalimooo (7 أغسطس 2013)

سامحتك..


----------



## YOYO JESUS (7 أغسطس 2013)

تاااااااااااااايتنك
​


----------



## kalimooo (7 أغسطس 2013)

انا وانت وبس ولا حد تالتنا


----------



## soso a (7 أغسطس 2013)

اذا كان  ذنبى ان حبك يا سيدى ​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 أغسطس 2013)

مات على الصليب وفداني-------------------


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (7 أغسطس 2013)

[YOUTUBE]QqQkbi1vajM[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## soso a (7 أغسطس 2013)

إن كان ذنبي أن حبك سيدي
فكل ليالي العاشقين ذنوب
أتوب إلى ربي وإني لمرة
يسامحني ربي إليك أتوب
بروحي تلك الأرض ما أطيب الربى
وما أحسن المصطاف والمتربع
وأذكر أيام الحمى ثم أنثني
على كبدي من خشية أن تصدعا
وليست عشيات الحمى برواجعا
إليك ولكن خلي عينيك تدمعا
كأنا خلقنا للنوى وكأنما
حرام على الأيام أن نتجمعا
غدا منادينا محببا فينا
يقضي علينا الأسى لولا تأسينا
يا جيرة بانت عن مغرم صب
لعهده خانت من غيرما ذنب
ما هكذا كانت عوائد الحب
لا تحسبوا البعد يغير العهد
إذ طالما غير النائ المحبينا
ولا قرب نعم إن دنت لك نافع
ولا نأيها يثني ولا أنت تصبر
إذا جئت فأمنح طرف عينيك غيرنا
لكي يحسبوا أن الهوى حيث تنظر
إذا كان ذنبي أن حبك سيدي
فكل ليالي العاشقين ذنوب
أتوب إلى ربي وإني لمرة
يسامحني ربي إليك أتوب
يا شقيق الروح من جسدي
أهوى بي منك أم ألم
أيها الظبي الذي شرد
تركتني مقلاتك سدى
زعموا أني أراك غدا
وأظن الموت دون غدي
أين مني اليوم ما زعموا
أدنو شيئاً أيها القمر
كاد يمحو نورك الخفر
أدلال ذاك أم حذر
يا نسيم الروح من بلدي
خبر الأحباب كيف هم
حامل الهوى تعب يستخفه الطرب
إن بكى يحق له ليس ما به لعب
كلما انقضى سبب منك
عاد لي سبب
تعجبين من سقمي
صحتي هي العجب
تضحكين لاهية
والمحب ينتحب
يا غزالا من كثيب أنت في حسن وطيب
يا غريب الدار ما وصلك مني بقريب
يا حبيبي بأبي أنسيتني كل حبيب
لشقائي صاغك الله حبيبا للقلوب​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (7 أغسطس 2013)

مشاعر
حكاية حياة
شرين
​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 أغسطس 2013)

حبيتنى وشلت صليبك       اعلان عن حبك لى 
واتارينى باضفر اكليلك       وانت بتجمل في
انا مين اتحب واتشال في القلب 
              وافراح سماوية تناديني


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 أغسطس 2013)

*يا  م ر ى م *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 أغسطس 2013)

*سبانى حبك يا فخر الرتب موسى رآكِ يا مريم عجب من عجب*
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 أغسطس 2013)

*مديح السلام لك يا مريم *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 أغسطس 2013)

*سلامنا إليكي ياأم المعنونة .. ياطاهرة ياسور الخلاص ياحنونة ..
 تملي بيحلي لنا نمدح فضايلك .. ونلجأإليكي عشان تنجدينا ..
*
​


----------



## soso a (7 أغسطس 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *سبانى حبك يا فخر الرتب موسى رآكِ يا مريم عجب من عجب*
> ​



بحبها كتيرررررررررر دى 

كل سنه وانتوا بخير


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (8 أغسطس 2013)

ترنيمة امي يا عدرا يا اغلى حبيبة


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (8 أغسطس 2013)

ياعدرا ياامي 
ياغالية عليا
بحبك ياامي
محبة قوية ..​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (8 أغسطس 2013)

*مريم أم الغلابة : بلسم يشفي التعابى
	قدام الله تملي : صلواتها مستجابة
	-يا بتول زادت علينا : أحزاننا و اتحنينا
	تحت حمولنا و بقينا : في هموم متقيدين
	ويا أم يسوع فادينا : بشافعتك صلي لينا
	عايزين معونة لينا : لحنانك محتاجين
	....*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 أغسطس 2013)

*ترنيمة ست يا عدرا *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (8 أغسطس 2013)

امدح في البتول




​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (8 أغسطس 2013)

♣ترنيمة♣
طير ياحمام وارجع قوام
شكلك جميل عالقبه ديه
لفلف ودور ببخور ونور
شكل الظهور حلو في عينيا ..​


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 أغسطس 2013)

*ترنيمة العليقة *​


----------



## soso a (8 أغسطس 2013)

[YOUTUBE]58nVpa2DxtE[/YOUTUBE]






​
​​


----------



## soso a (8 أغسطس 2013)

عمرى الك قلبى  يا فادى حياتى 
​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (8 أغسطس 2013)

*1- أتوب إزاي لو إنت ماتوبتنيش وأرجع ليه لو إنت ماردتنيش*
*وأعيش ليه وأسيب كفني لو بصلاتك إنت ماندهتنيش*
*القرار- لا مش قادر أرجع أنا تعبان أنا متكبل ربطاني قيود الإنسان*
*أنا عجباني شهوة نفسي سايقاني خطيتي وغرقان*
*2- صدقني أنا كاره حالي ولا راضي بكل جرى لي*
*بس أعمل إيه في ضعفي غالبني آسرني ومالك حالي*
*3- ناديني إنت بحنانك ردني احييني تاني ولحضنك شدني*
*عيد تكويني وشكلني اغلب فيَّ نفسي دلني*​
[YOUTUBE]p5wlCOCdPzk[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## kalimooo (8 أغسطس 2013)

تامر حسني إنت حياتي


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (8 أغسطس 2013)

ربي كفايتي -في حبك لي


----------



## +Sameh+ (8 أغسطس 2013)

يا عدرا يا حبيبتنا .. ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 أغسطس 2013)

*امنا يا عدرا *​


----------



## +Sameh+ (8 أغسطس 2013)

ثبت انظارك فيه​


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 أغسطس 2013)

*امدح فى البتول *​


----------



## johna&jesus (8 أغسطس 2013)

انسانى ما بنساك​


----------



## johna&jesus (8 أغسطس 2013)

_*بنفكر فالناس *_​


----------



## *koki* (8 أغسطس 2013)

هل اطرق بابك
فاديا بزي
شريط: لذكرك


----------



## +Sameh+ (8 أغسطس 2013)

يا صاحب الحنان​


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 أغسطس 2013)

*رشوا الورد يا صبايا *​


----------



## aalyhabib (8 أغسطس 2013)

*عم  يسألوني عليك .. كل  الناس ... وينك  يا حبيبي*

*ماجده  الرومي*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (8 أغسطس 2013)

رامز عنخ امون


----------



## aalyhabib (8 أغسطس 2013)

*مين إلنا  غيرك  ... يسأل  علينا*

*ماجده  الرومي*
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 أغسطس 2013)

*سلامنا اليكى يا ام المعونه ... يا طاهره يا سور الخلاص يا حنووونه 
 تملى بيحلى لنا نمدح فضايلك ... ونلجا اليكى عشان تنجديينا  
 مين فى البشر قلبه احن علينا ... عواطفه معانا فى جميع خاطوينا 
 بيفرح حقيقى اذا فرحنا احنا ... ويحزن اذا الحزن جه نواحينا  *
​


----------



## بايبل333 (8 أغسطس 2013)

تامر العجمى وماهر فايز.........


----------



## YOYO JESUS (8 أغسطس 2013)

مشاعر
شرين
حكاية حياة
​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (8 أغسطس 2013)

برنامج البرنامج\ باسم يوسف

فوازير روحية للتسلية ياريت تشاركونا بارئكم او اجابتكم او بتعليقكم او اسئلتكم   
شجعونا شوية
الرب يبارك تعب محبتكم


----------



## بايبل333 (8 أغسطس 2013)

ممتن لــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــك

يا موسيقات الروح خدينــــــــــــــــــــــــــى


----------



## YOYO JESUS (8 أغسطس 2013)

بنخاف من الغروب
مسلسل حكاية حياة
​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (8 أغسطس 2013)

خليك فاكرني 
عمرو


----------



## *koki* (8 أغسطس 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Spljl-4j_GE
كل سنه و الكل طيب

:smile01:smile01:smile01:smile01


----------



## Alexander.t (8 أغسطس 2013)

* أنا كنت واحد من اللي قاعدين حيرانين ‫#‏مصطفى_قمر‬
*


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (8 أغسطس 2013)

على البحر 
مصطفى قمر


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 أغسطس 2013)

*ساعات .. اليسا *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 أغسطس 2013)

*وماله .. عمرو دياب *​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (9 أغسطس 2013)

مسرحية الزعيم          قناة لايت سينما


----------



## kawasaki (9 أغسطس 2013)

*صلاه باكر *
*[YOUTUBE]/Fgc57b9ok1o[/YOUTUBE]*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (9 أغسطس 2013)

بخاف من الغروب
محمد رحيم
حكاية حياة
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (9 أغسطس 2013)

[YOUTUBE]xXVK2CoMLeU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## YOYO JESUS (9 أغسطس 2013)

جربت فى مرة
اليسا
​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (9 أغسطس 2013)

دوشة الجيران


----------



## انت شبعي (9 أغسطس 2013)

مريم اسم جميل


----------



## YOYO JESUS (9 أغسطس 2013)

*بخاف من الغروب و كل ما يقرب بفكر في الهروب 
منين ييجي الاحساس من نفسي ولا الناس

واللي النهار يكتبه اخر النهار مشطوب 
واللي البشر تحسبه تلاقيه مش محسووب

*


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (9 أغسطس 2013)

شكمارا
لايت سينما


----------



## soul & life (9 أغسطس 2013)

*حبك شىء احترنا فيه
زى الهوا دايما بنلاقيه
شمس تدفى ليل البردانين
نور ينور عتمة الحيااة
اصله جاى من اعظم اله ميه حلوة تروى العطشانين  ...*


----------



## انت شبعي (9 أغسطس 2013)

في خلوتي مع الحبيب يطول بيننا الكلام


----------



## soul & life (9 أغسطس 2013)

*فرحان بيك وانا ماشى معاك
فطريقك انا بستناك ولو انت ادتنى الحرية انا بختار افضل ويااك
ياللى مراحمك دى ابدية  ...
شيلانى بعطف وحنية وانا مسواش ابدا وبقولك نعمتك دى يارب غنية
الاعمى بيشوف النور والمزدى من الناس مقبول
والخاطى لما بيتألم ترفعه بايدك علطول
وقت الخطر انت معلمنى افضل ثابت فيك مع انى لما بشوف الموجة بتعلى روحى ياربى بتهرب منى
ياللى مراحمك دى ابدية شيلانى بعطف وحنية 
انا مسواش ابدا وبقولك نعمتك يارب غنية
كل مابشوف صورتى المكسورة وعيوبى جوايا محفورة الاقيك بتجمل وبترسم .. بتشكلنى فى اجمل صورة 

ياللى مراحمك دى ابدية شيلانى بعطف وحنية ....
الاعمى بيشوف النور  ....

فى الضيقة وجدتلى المخرج ووعدتنى من الحزن راح اخرج
دى مراحمك قوية يا ربى الصعب اودامها بيفرج
ياللى مراحمك دى ابدية شيلانى بعطف وحنية وانا مسواش ابدا وبقولك نعمتك دى يارب غنية*


----------



## انت شبعي (9 أغسطس 2013)

لو _ محمد فؤاد


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (9 أغسطس 2013)

انا فرحان رغم الدمع اللي بعيوني             مش نسيان ايد يسوع الحنوني
يمسح من عيني الدمعة                        يزرع في قلبي الفرحة 
                         وفي درب الغربة بيهديني


----------



## YOYO JESUS (9 أغسطس 2013)

بخاف من الغروب
محمد رحيم
​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (9 أغسطس 2013)

قناة اون تي في


----------



## YOYO JESUS (9 أغسطس 2013)

مشاعر
شرين
​


----------



## *koki* (9 أغسطس 2013)

مين غيرك بيحن عليا

:ab7::ab7::ab7::ab7:


----------



## kawasaki (9 أغسطس 2013)

*قبل الوداع قرب هنا *
*عمووووووووووووووووووري*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (9 أغسطس 2013)

كيفك قال عم بيقولوا صار عندك ولاد
انا والله كنت مفكرتك برات الى بلاد
شو بدي من الى بلاد الله يخلي الى ولاد
كيفك انت
[YOUTUBE]iTBwW7GKx_8[/YOUTUBE]
☼فيرووز☼​


----------



## انت شبعي (9 أغسطس 2013)

مين احن منك التجئ اليه


----------



## +Sameh+ (9 أغسطس 2013)

تأمل يتجدد مثل النسر شبابكـ - إميل جرجس-​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (9 أغسطس 2013)

زي العصفور ماوجد بيته
زي اليمامة الفرحانه
بيتك يارب انا حبيته
بيتك حبيته بأمانه

[YOUTUBE]qr4_f93_TTA[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (9 أغسطس 2013)

فيرووز 
اعطني الناي وغني


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (9 أغسطس 2013)

السلام لكي يامريم ياام الله القدوس
السلام لكي يامريم يابكر بتول وعروس

السلام لكي يامريم ياتبوت عهد النعمة
السلام لكي يامريم ياثمرة لذيذه طعمة

السلام لكي يامريم ياجنه في الفردوس
السسلام لكي يامريم حملتي الغير محسوس

السلام لكي يامريم ياخليله سُليمان
السلام لكي يامريم يادواء يُبري التعبان

السلام لكي يامريم ياذات البتوليه
السلام لكي يامريم يارجاء في المسيحيه

السلام لكي يامريم يازرع طاهر مبرور
السلام لكي يامريم ياسالمة من الشرور

السلام لكي يامريم ياشفيعه للمؤمنين
السلام لكي يامريم ياصلاحا للخاطئين

السلام لكي يامريم ياضياء في البريه
السلام لكي يامريم ياطاهره ونقية

السلام لكي يامريم ياظاهره بأجلي بيان
السلام لكي يامريم ياعروسة للديان

السلام لكي يامريم ياغاليه وثمينة
السلام لكي يامريم ياطاهره وامينة

السلام لكي يامريم ياقوية في الحروب
السلام لكي يامريم ياكنز الله المرهوب

السلام لكي يامريم يالوح العهد الجديد
السلام لكي يامريم يامعونة لمن يريد

السلام لكي يامريم يانسل طاهر مغبوط
السلام لكي يامريم ياهيكل نقي مضبوط

السلام لكي يامريم ياوالدة الاله
السلام لكي يامريم يالايقه له في علاه

السلام لكي يامريم يايقوت غالي الاثمان
السلام لكي يامريم يازهره في البستان

تفسير اسمك في افواه كل المؤمنين
الكل يقولون يالهي العدرا مريم اعينا اجمعيــن ..

[YOUTUBE]pO1o8RmYYJ[/YOUTUBE] 


​


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 أغسطس 2013)

وانت معايا .. هايدى منتصر ​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (9 أغسطس 2013)

رباعيات 
المرنمة فاديا


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (9 أغسطس 2013)

لما الحمل بيتقل يتقل فوق اكتافي​


----------



## soso a (10 أغسطس 2013)

[YOUTUBE]C5X5FV9CuRE[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 أغسطس 2013)

يانا يانا .. الصبوحة ​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (10 أغسطس 2013)

بخاف من الغروب
​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 أغسطس 2013)

*نســـــمه  هـــــوا  رقيقـــــــــه*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (10 أغسطس 2013)

لو كنت للرب تصلي 
-------------وجواب صلاتك تاخر 
لو كنت لليل الاتي 
------------تنتظر فجر لا يظهر 
للرب لا تطرح ثقتك 
-----------بالرب تشجع وتقوى 
------القرار --------
انتظر الرب لاتفشل 
------------انتظر الرب فهو يعمل 
انتظر الرب وتوكل
------------انتظر الرب واصبر لة 
2؛لو طال ليل الاحزان 
------------و حلو الايام تغير 
لو ان قلب 
---------باظلم يغدو يتكبر 
بالرب لاتطرح ثقتك 
---------بالرب تلزز وتمتع:


----------



## kawasaki (10 أغسطس 2013)

[YOUTUBE]/iizCkPWgoH8[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (10 أغسطس 2013)

اسعد واحدة
اليسا
​


----------



## kawasaki (10 أغسطس 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> اسعد واحدة
> 
> اليسا​


 


*لو سمحتي متسمعيش زيي*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (10 أغسطس 2013)

kawasaki قال:


> *لو سمحتي متسمعيش زيي*​



انا حرة :smile02


----------



## kawasaki (10 أغسطس 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> انا حرة :smile02


 



​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (10 أغسطس 2013)

kawasaki قال:


> ​



:ura1::ura1::ura1::ura1:


----------



## mera22 (10 أغسطس 2013)

*قولي ليه اختارتني ..ابونا موسي​*


----------



## soul & life (10 أغسطس 2013)

*العالم قاسى عليا لكن انت مليان حنية
*


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (10 أغسطس 2013)

قناة الحياة


----------



## soso a (10 أغسطس 2013)

ترنيمه اعلن حضوركــ
​


----------



## انت شبعي (10 أغسطس 2013)

فوق القباب بصوا و شوفوا الست العدرا منورة


----------



## kawasaki (10 أغسطس 2013)

*اغيب اغيب*
*[YOUTUBE]/TvjNuTMR6g0[/YOUTUBE]*​


----------



## soul & life (10 أغسطس 2013)

*بسمع روحى*


----------



## انت شبعي (10 أغسطس 2013)

يا عدرا يا امي


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (10 أغسطس 2013)

موسيقى 
عمرخيرت


----------



## Kiril (10 أغسطس 2013)

Company of Heroes 2 - Soundtrack


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (10 أغسطس 2013)

ترنيمة ما احلى السجود امامك 
زياد شحاتة


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 أغسطس 2013)

*اهووووووووووواك .. حلـــــيم *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (10 أغسطس 2013)

[YOUTUBE]sNOK9V3bQqc[/YOUTUBE]

عيون القلب ,, بصوت شيرين,, حلوة جدا​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (10 أغسطس 2013)

ترانيم قناة الحرية =قناة جديدة على النيل سات  تتردد


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 أغسطس 2013)

*اجمل احساس .. اليسا *​


----------



## kalimooo (11 أغسطس 2013)

أحبك... حليمو
الذنب ايه ماتقولى عليه
 تخصمنى ليه لما انت حبيبى
 الروح وياه والقلب معاه
 والامتى جفاك لما انت حبيبى
 من غير ما تقولى تهجرنى
 وتفوتنى لحيرتى وشجونى 
عاتبنى يمكن تعذرنى 
يمكن عذالى ظلمونى
من غير ما تقولى
 تهجرنى وتفوتنى لحيرتى
وشجونى
 عاتبنى يمكن تعذرنى
 يمكن عذالى ظلمونى
وانت وانا
 مالناش غنا عن بعضنا 2
تخاصمنى ليه لما انت حبيبى
 الروح وياك 
والقلب معاك
 ولامتى جفاك
 لما انت حبيبى لما انت حبيبى
فكرنى هجرتك
 انت وعملت اللى انت عملته طول عمرى
 بحبك انت وغرامك عمرى ما خنته
 وحياتك عندى هفضل على عهدى 2
باقى على ودى
ليه بس نضيع ايامنا 
ايامك فى خصامك و حنينى ليييييه
 ليالينا اشتاقت لكلامنا
وعنايا وعنايا وحشتها عنيك 2
وحياتك عندى هفضل على عهدى 2
باقى على ودى 
وانت وانا ملناش
 غنا عن بعضنا2
ليه ذنب ليه ماتقولى عليه
 تخاصمنى ليه لما انت حبيبى
 الروح وياك
والقلب معاك 
ولامتى جفاك
 لما انت حبيبى لما انت حبيبى


----------



## soso a (11 أغسطس 2013)

​ أغنيتي للطفل والطفولة
لضحكة البراءة الخجولة
لصبية يلهوْن بالتراب
أصواتهم تفتح ألف باب
من قصص في شرقنا بخيلة
أغنيتي للطفل والطفولة

* * * * *

أغنيتي طائرة تنادي 
في شرقنا لم يزهر الحرمان
أما لهذا الطفل في بلادي
كما لطفل آخر حنان


* * * * *

فبعض أطفال العرب في الحرب يولدون
فبعض أطفال العرب في الحرب يكبرون

* * * * * 

يساهرون الخوف والبطولة
لا حب لا تاريخ لا طفولة

* * * * *

أغنيتي للطفل والطفولة
لضحكة البراءة الخجولة
لصبية يلهوْن بالتراب
أصواتهم تفتح ألف باب
من قصص في شرقنا بخيلة
أغنيتي للطفل والطفولة

* * * * *

غدا يطل الأزرق الصباح
غدا غدا أطفالنا الصباح
رغد وعلم ومدىً سماح
وللسلام رفة الجناح

* * * * * 

أطفالنا رجاؤنا
غدا هم التغيير
غدا هم التغيير ووكبة التحرير

* * * * * 

يا قصة في البال مستحيلة 
كانت فصارت لعبة الطفولة

* * * * * 

فبعض أطفال العرب في الحرب يولدون
فبعض أطفال العرب في الحرب يكبرون

أطفالنا رجاؤنا
غدا هم التغيير
غدا هم التغيير ووكبة التحرير


----------



## +Sameh+ (11 أغسطس 2013)

تأمل يتجدد مثل النسر شبابك - أميل جرجس -​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (11 أغسطس 2013)

وعظة عن الارادة 
ابونا بولس جورج 
روووعة


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 أغسطس 2013)

ساعات .. اليسا ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 أغسطس 2013)

*عمرى كله .. وائل كفورى *​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (11 أغسطس 2013)

الفرحة اللي انا فيها دي كلها ترجع ليك
 وأنا جنبك راضيه ومرتاحه لكل مافيك

 سبت انا كل الدنيا عشانك .. وهشاركك حضنك ومكانك
 وبقولك ياحبيبي حياتي انا ملك اديك

 الفرحة اللي انا فيها دي كلها ترجع ليك

 وأنا جنبك راضيه ومرتاحه لكل مافيك

 سبت انا كل الدنيا عشانك .. وهشاركك حضنك ومكانك
 وبقولك ياحبيبي حياتي انا ملك اديك

 مين زينا يا حبيبي الليلة .. قولي في مين

 انا حاسه من كتر الشوق .. اننا رايحين على دنية حب هتجمعنا
 والكون كله مش هيسعنا .. وهعيش اسعد واحده انا وانتا سنين وسنين

 ياه على الفرحة دي اللي انا فيها .. يوم من الدنيا دي ولياليها
 وحياتي اللي بحلم بيها عشقانه حبيبي

 ياه على الفرحة دي اللي انا فيها .. يوم من الدنيا دي ولياليها
 وحياتي اللي بحلم بيها عشقانه حبيبي

 ايه تاني في حياتي ناقصني .. طول منتا في حضني وانتا لامسني

 ايه تاني في حياتي ناقصني .. طول منتا في حضني وانتا لامسني
 من كل العيون تحرسني .. انا ملكك حبيبي

 الفرحة اللي انا فيها دي كلها ترجع ليك
 وأنا جنبك راضيه ومرتاحه لكل مافيك​


----------



## tamav maria (11 أغسطس 2013)

وعظه لابونا داود لمعي
"تعقلوا واصحوا للصلوات"


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (11 أغسطس 2013)

*البوم عيد تكويني 
سارة معروف*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 أغسطس 2013)

*الكول تون بتاع مينا البطل اللي مش عارف بيقول ايه 
*


----------



## mera22 (11 أغسطس 2013)

*نقطه من دم يسوع ..ابونا موسي رشدي​*


----------



## sid (11 أغسطس 2013)

عمرو دياب


----------



## YOYO JESUS (11 أغسطس 2013)

اسعد واحدة
اليسا
​


----------



## sid (11 أغسطس 2013)

سالمه يا سالامه


----------



## mera22 (11 أغسطس 2013)

*قدام صورتك​*


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (11 أغسطس 2013)

رباعيات بصوت صلاح جاهيين


----------



## +Sameh+ (11 أغسطس 2013)

مشوار طويل -مريان رأفت-​


----------



## +Sameh+ (11 أغسطس 2013)

تنده عليا واسكتك -نيفين شكر الله -​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 أغسطس 2013)

*د.  مصطفي  الفقي  مع  طوني  خليفه*​


----------



## kawasaki (11 أغسطس 2013)

*brothers in arms - dire straits*​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (11 أغسطس 2013)

صوتك 
منيييييييييير


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (11 أغسطس 2013)

بكره هتدبر والخير هيكون اكتر
دي مشيئته مش اكتر
وربنا معانا​


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 أغسطس 2013)

*ساعات بشتاق 
محمد فؤاد *​


----------



## +Sameh+ (11 أغسطس 2013)

يا صاحب الحنان _ _​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (11 أغسطس 2013)

ترنيمة 
وقت شكوكي الاقيك بتجيني
اصرخ ليك وانت تنجيني​


----------



## soul & life (11 أغسطس 2013)

*يا صاحب الحنان*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (11 أغسطس 2013)

ياللي بديت الرحله معايا
واثق فيك انك هتكمل
انت الفرح في وقت بكايا
وانت القلب اللي بيتحمل

شكرا ليك ياللي بترعاني
ياللي ايديك دايما رفعاني


رغم ان انا بتغير دايما
انت امين مابتتغييرشي
وعدك صادق اما بتوعد
عن وعدك انت ماترجعشي

خطه عظيمة مدبرهالي
رحلة عمر انت رسمهالي
ساعدني ياربي اعيشلك عالي
فوق العالم فوق احوالي

♣هايدي منتصر♣​


----------



## kawasaki (11 أغسطس 2013)

*الله ياسلطان*
*[YOUTUBE]/TktVAIcdNYE[/YOUTUBE]*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (11 أغسطس 2013)

انا مش قادر خد شيل عني
تعبان مليان بالالامات
وباركني وبلاش تلعني
اصل انا مش ناقص لاعنات

☼هايدي منتصر☼
♫ شجرة تين♫​


----------



## soso a (12 أغسطس 2013)

هدوء الليل 

​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (12 أغسطس 2013)

ترنيمة
♥شعبك بيحبك ياحبيب الملايين♥​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (12 أغسطس 2013)

وعظة ابونا داوود لمعي 
تفسير سفر نشيد الانشاد 
الاصحاح الثالث روووووووووعة


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (12 أغسطس 2013)

♫ترنيمة♫
♪ بالدموع يارب كلمتك♪​


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 أغسطس 2013)

لو تعود لو تحطم السدود 
    لو تعود لو تبيع كل الوجود​ لو تجينى مرة و تقولي يا رب     
    قلبي باع 
    كل يوم من عمره قضاه في عذاب 
    و في ضياع​ تلاقي حبك جوه قلبي مالوش      حدود
    قلبي مايعرفش كره أو جحود

لو تعود .. سائر ميخائيل 
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 أغسطس 2013)

*خطاياى وشرورى .. ساتر ميخائيل *​


----------



## kawasaki (12 أغسطس 2013)

* Khaled - Serbi Serbi*​


----------



## aalyhabib (12 أغسطس 2013)

*Kenny  Rogers ...... Lady*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (12 أغسطس 2013)

اسعد واحدة
اليسا​


----------



## mera22 (12 أغسطس 2013)

مشاعر .شيرين​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (12 أغسطس 2013)

دم يسوع غالي وثمين


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (12 أغسطس 2013)

حبيب امالي ياغالي .. ياغالي
عمري كله ليك
وكل عمري .. ياعمري .. ياعمري
مش خسااااارة فييييك
مش خسارة فيك

☼ورده☼​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (12 أغسطس 2013)

ساعات
اليسا
​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (12 أغسطس 2013)

*اذاعة صوت بيروت *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (12 أغسطس 2013)

افترقنا وابتديت 
الوم في روحي 
واقول ياريت
كل يوم بيعدي اصعب
والفراق اصعب واصعب
كل يوم علي نفسي بصعب
ان انا سيبته ونهيت

معرفش مين اللي بيغني اساسا
بس الكلمات جميله​


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 أغسطس 2013)

ادنو اليك ارتاح ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (12 أغسطس 2013)

ساعدني انساك
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (13 أغسطس 2013)

عندي حالة ملل
بفقد فيها الامل
مش عارفه عايزة ايه؟!
مش عارفه رايحه فين؟!
محتاجة اشوف حاجه
تسعد قلبي الحزين

يمكن محتاجه حب يهزني ويلفني ويجيني من كل اتجاه!!
يمكن محتاجه قلب يحسني ويرد كل مشاعري تاني للحياااه !!
عندي حالة ملل

نفسي ارجع لنفسي
وانده علي الاحلام
واملك كل اللي نفسي
يوصلني من الايام
احساسي باللي جاي
احساس مليان امل
بس اللي انا عايشاه 
يمكن اكيد ملل !!






♦سميرة سعيد♦​


----------



## johna&jesus (13 أغسطس 2013)

فكرت فوقت من الاوقات انك حبتنى​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (13 أغسطس 2013)

انا مابقتش حمل جرح ..
انا مابقتش استني فرح ..
انا مابقتش ياحبيبي
عاليالي قادر
انا مابقتش اصعب عليك..
انا ولا مره غلتط فيك ..
انا ولا مره ياحبيبي
اتعمالي خاطر

ده حلم الحب ررررررراح
ومكانه ساب جرااااح
وجاي تقول سماح ؟!
لالا .. لالا.. لالا
ماتقولي عملت ايه ؟
علشان يتخاف عليه
واعيش في النار دي ليه ؟!
لالا.. لالا.. لالا

بعد ماقلبي هان عليك
وبعد ماشاف القسوة فيك
ازاي قولي ياحبيبي
هيأمنلك تاني ؟؟؟؟
سيبني في حالي انا والجراح
ايه هيعوض اللي راح ؟؟!!
سيبني في حالي ياحبيبي 
سيبني مره عشاني !!

كان قلبي برئ معاك
شبهتك بالملاك
ياما اتمنيت رضاك
ليله ورا ليله
مش انت اللي ابتديت
مبقاش ينفع ياريت كان بأدينا !





♣فؤش♣ ..♠حمل جرح♠
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 أغسطس 2013)

*ساعات .. اليسا *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (13 أغسطس 2013)

خليني ذكري .. جسار​


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 أغسطس 2013)

*بسمع حليم اهوااااااااك 
مش اوكا واورتيجا زى ناس *:gy0000:​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (13 أغسطس 2013)

كل دقيقه شخصية , جسار​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (13 أغسطس 2013)

احبك جدااا 
واعرف ان الطريق الي المستحيل طويل

♦كاظم♦​


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 أغسطس 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> احبك جدااا
> واعرف ان الطريق الي المستحيل طويل
> 
> ♦كاظم♦​


ايووووووة بقى 
هى دى الناس اللى تتسمع 
مش تقوليلى مش عارف مين


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (13 أغسطس 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> ايووووووة بقى
> هى دى الناس اللى تتسمع
> مش تقوليلى مش عارف مين


خلاص يابنتي فضحتيني في كل التوبيكات يخربيتشك:new6:


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 أغسطس 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> خلاص يابنتي فضحتيني في كل التوبيكات يخربيتشك:new6:


ههههههههههههه انتى اللى جبتيه لنفسك


----------



## aalyhabib (13 أغسطس 2013)

*Chiquitita .... ABBA*
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (13 أغسطس 2013)

تأمل .. الرجاء
♥البابا شنودة♥​


----------



## kawasaki (13 أغسطس 2013)

*صلاه باكر*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (13 أغسطس 2013)

باسمع السيسي على قناة الحرية
لمن نسمح لاي طر ف يقود البلاد


----------



## YOYO JESUS (13 أغسطس 2013)

مشاعر
شرين
​


----------



## soul & life (13 أغسطس 2013)

*اسمع صراخى يا سيدى*


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 أغسطس 2013)

*فى عيونك .. اليسا *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 أغسطس 2013)

*تعبت منك .. اليسا *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 أغسطس 2013)

كلمات .. ماجدة الرومى ​


----------



## انت شبعي (13 أغسطس 2013)

اسمع صراخي يا سيدي


----------



## mera22 (13 أغسطس 2013)

*عاوز مياه ..ابونا موسي رشدي​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 أغسطس 2013)

*تملى معاك .. عمرو دياب *​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (13 أغسطس 2013)

بناديك تعالى
الهضبة
​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (13 أغسطس 2013)

ترنيمة اسندني ف ضعفي


----------



## johna&jesus (14 أغسطس 2013)

مبقاش عندى ثقة فحد
ابو اليف


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (14 أغسطس 2013)

مشاعر 
شيرين


----------



## soso a (14 أغسطس 2013)

[YOUTUBE]ZM_KQj0S30M[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## انت شبعي (14 أغسطس 2013)

امنا يا عدرا يا ام المسيح


----------



## johna&jesus (14 أغسطس 2013)

ترنيمه ادينى جيت للمرنم جرجس موريس​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 أغسطس 2013)

*أتخذت  أخيرا قراري  ....  سأتبع  المسيح*
*سركيس  دياربي*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (14 أغسطس 2013)

ساعات بضحك بقصد عشان 
احسس نفسي ان انا فرحان
وعشان مانساش شكل الفرحه
وماخدش علي وجود الاحزان

وساعات من قسوة الاحساس
انا ببعد عن عيون الناس
وابكي ودمعه تجيب دمعه
علشان محتاج ابكي وخلااص

انا كل حياتي متخبطه ,, متلخبطة
كل المشاعر محبطة..
مخنوقه الاحلام جوايا وعماله تموت
خطوات رجليا متنتورة .. متأخره
انا ماشي بس ماشي لوررررا
نفسي اصرخ من يأسي ولكن مش طالع صووت

ترنيمة ☼ساعات بضحك☼​


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 أغسطس 2013)

*مشغولة الناس عنى .. بولس ملاك *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (14 أغسطس 2013)

قولوا للصديق خير
ربك في ايده السلطان
مهما كان الامر خطير
تحت جناح الرب امان

باعت حالا تلغراف
بيقولك ليه يابني تخاف
ده انت راعيا في وسط خراف
هي قطيعي اللي انا بحميه ..​


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 أغسطس 2013)

*لــــــو قلبـــــــــى .. ساتر ميخائيل *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (14 أغسطس 2013)

اوبريت .. اتحملت كتير​


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 أغسطس 2013)

*خطـايـاى *.. *ساتر ميخائيل *​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (14 أغسطس 2013)

يايسوع تعبان
​


----------



## انت شبعي (14 أغسطس 2013)

لو سألتك انت مصري تقولي ايه _ نانسي


----------



## johna&jesus (14 أغسطس 2013)

شوفتها مع حبيبها​


----------



## انت شبعي (14 أغسطس 2013)

نونو انا متشال في عيونه نايم هما يكونوا عليا سهرانين
صوته مالي وداني و موته كان علشان ملكوته ليا من سنين
طول عمري انا هعيشلك تبقى حياتي ملك ايديك و ارسم بسمة على وشك تفرح بيا و افرح بيك


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (14 أغسطس 2013)

اخبار مصر علي قناة الحياة


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 أغسطس 2013)

*يايسوع تعبان *​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (14 أغسطس 2013)

بخاف من الغروب
محمد رحيم
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 أغسطس 2013)

ادنو اليك ارتاح ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 أغسطس 2013)

*تعظيم سلالالالام .. اطفال مصر *​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (14 أغسطس 2013)

*+ربي راعي وسلامي عمري ما أحتاج لسواه
في الجدوب هو طعامي فى العطش نبع المياه
وان بوادي الموت مشيت ليه أخاف وأنا معاك
\ خيري فيه مضمون وكافي كل أيام الحياة
قاللى ما تخافش ف دخولك وف خروجك من الخطر
هاسترك م الريح وإيدى تكون مظلة فى المطر
تختبر في كل يوم انك على قلبي عزيز
+اسمه برج حصين وآمن للي يلجأ لحماه
واللي من قلبه يآمن يلقى في البحر النجاة
دا الظلام إن ذاد وغطى عالأراضى والبشر
نوره يشرق مجده يملا أرض من طلبة وصبر
+يمتلى الفم بمديحه وافتخر طول عمري بيه
من هداني للمراعى من حملني على منكبيه
لا عوز للى يناوله للي يتكلوا عليه
دي الأسود بتجوع ولكن يشبع الناظرين إليه​*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (15 أغسطس 2013)

انا عايزك انتاااااا
ياصاحب القوااااااات
تشغل يميييينك
وتعمل معجزااااااااات ..​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (15 أغسطس 2013)

*+لا تخف لأني أنا معك لا تخف أني أعينك
لا تخف فإني أسمعك أنا ممسك بيمينك إلى الأبد
:جفف مدمعك من البكاء أمل مسمعك نحو السماء
لا تدع عمرك يمضي هباء وليكن حبي هو رجاء
+لا تخف لأني أنا معك لا تخف إني لا أتتركك
لا تخف إني معك لا أهملك أنا ممسك بيمينك إلى الأبد
+لا تخف لأني أنا معك لا تخف فأنا حصنك
لا تخف فإني ملجأك أنا ممسك بيمنك إلى الأبد
+لا تخف لأني أنا معك في حزنك أمسح دمعتك
لا تخف إني أريحك أنا ممسك بيمنك إلى الأبد​*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (15 أغسطس 2013)

[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]*انا      جاي و مسنود علي وعدك وعيني بتنظر لمجدك*​[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]     *واثق فيك وفي قوة حبك انت إلهي صادق في وعدك*​     [/FONT]     [FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]*طول      ما أنت جوة حياتي يهرب خوفي ويعلا هتافي*[/FONT]​[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]     *تهتف نفسي دا هو إلهى إللى ضممني فى حضنه      الدافي*​ ​ ​ *صادق صادق صادق يا ربي أنت يا ربي*​ *صادق يا ربي في مواعيدك ..
*​[/FONT]​[/FONT]


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (15 أغسطس 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qIM4EBz24IU
*
اسمعو الترنيمة دي معايا هتعجبكم 
اسمها حقك انهار انهار فيفيان السودانية​*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (15 أغسطس 2013)

بسمع ترنيمة حقك انهار انهار


----------



## انت شبعي (15 أغسطس 2013)

ترنيمة هو احنا عشان ساكتين


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (15 أغسطس 2013)

يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب
لو كل ظروف الدنيا الصعبه .. وقفت ضدنا
ولقينا طموحنا وكل امالنا.. بتمشي عكسنا
فاكيد الجاي احلي ونسيبها لربننننننننننننا

وبكرا هتدبر .. والخير هيكون اكبر
دي مشيئته مش اكتر .. وربنا معانا
في قلبه وحاسسنا .. دايما بيحرسنا
من الدنيا ايه ناقصنا ؟.. ده بنفسه ويانا ...

لو جالنا مشاكل صعبه علينا 
مكناش قدها ...
هنصلي نقوله يارب تعالي انت حلها ..
وهو اكيد سامعنا ليه نقلق منها ؟..

هنصلي في كل مكان في الدنيا ..
مجدك حلمناااااا
مش خايفين اما نمووت علشانك
ده خير لينا كلنا ...
ودي تبقي اقل حاجه
تثبتلك حبنا ♥♥

[YOUTUBE]171649&page=[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 أغسطس 2013)

*ست ياعدرا نجينا *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (15 أغسطس 2013)

ترنيمة 
اين انت ياربي؟!!​


----------



## johna&jesus (15 أغسطس 2013)

الصلاة دى حلوة اوووووووى ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (15 أغسطس 2013)

تأمل ربنا موجود
قداسة البابا شنودة حبيبي♥​


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 أغسطس 2013)

*ترنيمة :ضاقت الدنيا قصادى *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (15 أغسطس 2013)

تأمل ← لاتخف ← البابا شنودة حبيبي♥​


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 أغسطس 2013)

*وسط البحر الهايج : بولس ملاك *​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (15 أغسطس 2013)

*ترنيمة *​*ربي لست أعلم ما تحمله الأيام لي


لكن يا سيدي الحبيب يكفيني شيء واحد

ثقتي أنك معي

تعتني بي وتحارب عني تنصرني يا يسوع​*


----------



## aalyhabib (15 أغسطس 2013)

*ها صلاتي  يا أهلي  وأحبابي*​


----------



## kawasaki (15 أغسطس 2013)

[YOUTUBE]/wcIdytSmuUk[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 أغسطس 2013)

بتحكى فى اية
شرين
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 أغسطس 2013)

بجملة اللى راح
يارا


----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 أغسطس 2013)

زعلان
حسام حبيب


----------



## aalyhabib (15 أغسطس 2013)

*أجمل  ما ف الكون .. **يسوع  الحنون*
*أعطانا  الغفران .. راحه  وأمان .. **وحده  من  العون  .........*

*سركيس  دياربي*
​


----------



## انت شبعي (15 أغسطس 2013)

ها اتي اليك التجئ يا يسوع
عند قدميك اذرف الدموع
من اعماق قلبي انا اناديك
فها لك حبي يا ربي اهديك


----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 أغسطس 2013)

يايسوع تعبان


----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 أغسطس 2013)

*
ااااه

بخاف من الغروب و كل ما يقرب بفكر في الهروب 
منين ييجي الاحساس من نفسي ولا الناس

واللي النهار يكتبه اخر النهار مشطوب 
واللي البشر تحسبه تلاقيه مش محسووب

بخاف من الغروب و كل ما يقرب بفكر في الهروب 
منين ييجي الاحساس من نفسي ولا الناس

واللي النهار يكتبه اخر النهار مشطوب 
واللي البشر تحسبه تلاقيه مش محسووب

واحنا زي الشمس احنا زي الشمس

مسيرنا الهرووووووووب*


----------



## kawasaki (15 أغسطس 2013)

*فرفشوا بقي ياجماعه *
[YOUTUBE]/bCUtgnLdIOI[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## انت شبعي (15 أغسطس 2013)

شعب مصر كريم و طيب _ هاني شاكر


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 أغسطس 2013)

*ترنيمة :حبيبى فتى مثل ارز لبنان *​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 أغسطس 2013)

يسوع زى السكر


----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 أغسطس 2013)

*جربت فى مرة تقرب .. من انسان مجروح *
* ضايع مهزوم محـروم .. من طعم الفرح *
* ساعـة ما اتالم .. اتـكـلـم بـحـلاوة روح *
* راجـع مـجـروح مـش قـادر .. يـهـرب مـن الـجـرح *

* اطمن حس بدفئ .. فى ايديك *
* حبيته لقيته فى حضنك .. طفل برئ  *

* طيبت جراحه .. اديته عينيك *
* اديته مشاعرك .. مشيته طريق *

* عرفته ازاى .. من تانى الفرح *
* يسكن مطرح .. كل الاحزان *
* وزرعت امان .. ولقيت الطرح *
* فجاة بيتبل .. على ايد انسان *

* جربت يخونك ويسيبك .. فى السكة حزين *
* مش طايق حتى .. يحس بجرحك *
* جربت عيونك تناديله .. تستنجد بيه *
* ولقيته على دمعك .. واقف يضحك *

* حنيت لمكان كان دايما يجمع بينكم .. ولقيته بيخونك فيه *
* جربت تواجه واحد بخيانته .. هزمك جبروت فى عينيه *
* كان نفسك تصرخ فى العالم .. ملقيتش فى قلبك صوت *
* ضحيت بحياتك والظالم .. بيجرب فيك الموت *
* جربت تمووووت . . !*​


----------



## انت شبعي (15 أغسطس 2013)

ترنيمة جدو كيرلس


----------



## kawasaki (15 أغسطس 2013)

[YOUTUBE]/whIe3T2FaMU[/YOUTUBE]

*عموررررررري حبيب قلبي* ​


----------



## kawasaki (15 أغسطس 2013)

*الحفله دي جامده ياجماعه *
*[YOUTUBE]/pmorb7vO1vE[/YOUTUBE]*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 أغسطس 2013)

عظمة ع عظمة
كارمن
الاغنية دى بجد رووووووعة عسل 
​


----------



## انت شبعي (15 أغسطس 2013)

بتابع الاخبار
و دمي محروق ع الي بيحصل ف البلد
استرها يارب و عديها ع خير


----------



## انت شبعي (15 أغسطس 2013)

kawasaki قال:


> *الحفله دي جامده ياجماعه *
> 
> 
> *[YOUTUBE]/pmorb7vO1vE[/YOUTUBE]*​


 و النبي انت رايق


----------



## kawasaki (15 أغسطس 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> و النبي انت رايق


 

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*طب اعمل ايه يا اختي *
*من امبارح نكد*​


----------



## انت شبعي (15 أغسطس 2013)

kawasaki قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> 
> *طب اعمل ايه يا اختي *
> 
> *من امبارح نكد*​


 البلد بتولع برة و انت بتسمع عموري و حفلة لمعرفش لمين
يا فرحة قلبي بيك يا اخويا
هو دا الجيل الي هيعمر مصر
هههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 أغسطس 2013)

*ترنيمة : شجرة تين 
هايدى منتصر *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 أغسطس 2013)

*يا طبيبى هات دوايا .. ودوايا تكون معايا
فى حياتى ، فى طريقى ، أنت ربى ، وصديقى ،
وأنت نورى فى الحياة ، وأنت فرحى وهنايا
يا إلهي .. يا حبيبي .. يا طبيبي .. ( يا يسوع )

طبيبى : هايدى منتصر 
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 أغسطس 2013)

متابع الاخبار


----------



## johna&jesus (15 أغسطس 2013)

حلوة اوووووووووى ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 أغسطس 2013)

*مراحمك ياالهى بصوت بولس ملاك *​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 أغسطس 2013)

جربت فى مرة
اليسا
​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 أغسطس 2013)

الاخبار -------------


----------



## انت شبعي (15 أغسطس 2013)

ترنيمة مين احن منك


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 أغسطس 2013)

*أم الشهداء جميله ........ أم الشرفاء نبيله 
 عبرت بحر الالامات ........ حفظت بدمائها الحق قويم*
​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (15 أغسطس 2013)

*جيت يارب قصاد عينيك . محتاج قوة تردنى
كل خطوة ماشيها ليك . شيلة هموم بتهدنى
دم أخواتى ينادى ويصرخ . دوست عليه ولمسته وشفته
دقلديانوس قام من قبره . عايز يرجع تانى بوقته
داير يحصد أى صليب . مرسوم ف ملامح أولادك
واللى ينادى بأسم يسوع . قتله الغدر وكتبه نهايته
هدوا كنيستى يارب إنجدنى . جوه ف قلبى النار تحرقنى
على شهدائك اللى إندبحوا . على الظلم اللى جوفه وكلنى
دم أخواتى ينادى ويصرخ . دوست عليه ولمسته وشفته
دقلديانوس قام من قبره . عايز يرجع تانى بوقته
داير يحصد أى صليب . مرسوم ف ملامح أولادك
واللى ينادى بأسم يسوع . قتله الغدر وكتبه نهايته
أنت هزمت الموت علشانى . وأنا وياك هغلب أحزانى
يبعد خوفى بلمس ايديك . واثق عمرك ما هتنسانى
دم أخواتى ينادى ويصرخ . دوست عليه ولمسته وشفته
دقلديانوس قام من قبره . عايز يرجع تانى بوقته
داير يحصد أى صليب . مرسوم ف ملامح أولادك
واللى ينادى بأسم يسوع . قتله الغدر وكتبه نهايته​*


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 أغسطس 2013)

باسمع اخبار سيئة عن ام الدنيا 
بس ربنا يقدر


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 أغسطس 2013)

*ترنيمة : مهما كان الحال هتقدر *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 أغسطس 2013)

* ترنيمة : ما لى سوااااااك *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 أغسطس 2013)

*احتاج اليك : هايدى منتصر *​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (16 أغسطس 2013)

يايسوع تعبان
​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (16 أغسطس 2013)

الاخبار على قناة المحور


----------



## soso a (16 أغسطس 2013)

لماذا اناااااا 
​


----------



## kalimooo (16 أغسطس 2013)

لست أدري..حليمووووو
جئت لا اعلم من اين ولكنى اتيت
ولقد ابصرت للدنيا طريقا فمشيت
وسابقى سائر ان شئت هذا ام ابيت
كيف جئت كيف ابصرت طريقى
لست ادرى
اين ضحكى وبكائى وانا طفل صغير
اين جهلى ومراحى وانا غض ضرير
اين احلامى وكانت كيفما سرت تسير
كلها ضاعت ولكن كيف ضاعت
لست ادرى
لست ادرى
انا لا اذكر شيئا من حياتى الماضية
انا لا اعلم شيئا عن حياتى الاتيه
هى ذات غير انى لست ادرى ماهى
فمتى تعرف ذاتى كونها ذاتى
لست ادرى


----------



## soso a (16 أغسطس 2013)

نبض الشوارع ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 أغسطس 2013)

*هحاول انسى اللى بيحصل فى البلد شوية 
واسمع اغنية ههههه
بسمع ساعات ساعات : الصبوحة *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 أغسطس 2013)

*ساعات : اليسا *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 أغسطس 2013)

*تعبت منك : اليسا *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 أغسطس 2013)

*انا قلبى ليك : هانى شاكر وشيرين *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 أغسطس 2013)

تأمل... اصطلح مع الله
قداسة البابا شنودة​


----------



## روزي86 (17 أغسطس 2013)

الصمت الرهيب


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 أغسطس 2013)

تأمل ..حوار مع الله​


----------



## kawasaki (17 أغسطس 2013)

*صلاه باكر*​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (17 أغسطس 2013)

بسمع اخبار زي النيله ​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (17 أغسطس 2013)

جروحني الناس
لسه منزلها ​


----------



## soso a (17 أغسطس 2013)

نبض الشوارع ​


----------



## +Sameh+ (17 أغسطس 2013)

تسلم الايادي .. ​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (17 أغسطس 2013)

*بخاف من الغروب
*​


----------



## kawasaki (17 أغسطس 2013)

*Jennifer_Lopez_feat._Pitbull_On_The_Floo*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (17 أغسطس 2013)

*اسعد واحدة*
*اليسا*
​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 أغسطس 2013)

ارفع اسم الهى عالي عالي لفوق
تملك فيا يا ربى يوم ورا يوم بتسود----


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (17 أغسطس 2013)

*ترنيمة فين اديك يا حنان 
تعالوا نسمعها سوا هتعجبكم جدا

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ndZHhWCPXIQ
*


----------



## +Sameh+ (17 أغسطس 2013)

ثبت أنظاركـ فيــه ..​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (17 أغسطس 2013)

*+ مين أحن منك ألتجئ إليه
وفي كل ضيقي أتكل عليه
+يا قاضي الأرامل يا أبو الأيتام
حلال المشاكل صانع السلام
+الأشبال احتاجت والأسود بتجوع
أما المؤمنون شبعهم يسوع
+إن طلبت غيرك انتظاري يطول
لكن إن دعوتك تيجي لي على طول​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (17 أغسطس 2013)

[YOUTUBE]QgArNpmgS3I[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## +Sameh+ (17 أغسطس 2013)

ثبت انظارك فيه -أسامة سبيع-​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (17 أغسطس 2013)

*الهى رحمته كبيرة
ماركو ممدوح
*​


----------



## يوليوس44 (17 أغسطس 2013)

انا خارج السرب طبعا انا بسمع اغنية على اليوتيوب  Baha Men - Who Let The Dogs Out (Original version)​


----------



## mera22 (17 أغسطس 2013)

*كنت اسير ماركو ممدوح​*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (17 أغسطس 2013)

*بيقول عزمنى برا عشان
كذا مرة ضايقنى وزعل فيا
خدنى فى مكان رومانسى قالى انسى الزعل وارضى عليا
قاعد كأنه ملاك قصادى 
يقوالى ننسى اللى فات فى ثانية
كلامه من داخل من الناحية دى وطالع هواء من الناحية التانية
قال اية هيفتح صفحة جديدة
قولوا خلصت وانا فاض بيا



اغنية وانا بقلب فى الاغانى لقيتها اول مرة اسمعها
بس شكلها تحفة
*​


----------



## johna&jesus (17 أغسطس 2013)

_*قصيدة سكرانه *_
_*هشام الجخ*_​


----------



## johna&jesus (17 أغسطس 2013)

_*قصيدة سكرانه *_
_*هشام الجخ*_​


----------



## soso a (17 أغسطس 2013)

هدوء الليل ​


----------



## johna&jesus (17 أغسطس 2013)

24 شارع الحجاز​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (17 أغسطس 2013)

القداس الغرغوري بصوت الملائكي
ابونا يوسف اسعد


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (17 أغسطس 2013)

[YOUTUBE]L0U-joH26HE[/YOUTUBE]​
*بحبها اوووووي الترنيمة دي​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 أغسطس 2013)

*يا صاحب الحنان : ساتر ميخائيل *​


----------



## +Sameh+ (17 أغسطس 2013)

علمني أنتظركـ يا رب​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (18 أغسطس 2013)

*[YOUTUBE]ok9o4pc_Txs[/YOUTUBE]
انا ماستهلش يارب طيبتك *​


----------



## soso a (18 أغسطس 2013)

بنحب كل الناااااس 
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 أغسطس 2013)

*ادنو اليك ارتاااااااح *​


----------



## +Sameh+ (18 أغسطس 2013)

يا صاحب الحنـان ​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (18 أغسطس 2013)

اسمع صراخي يا سيدي​


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 أغسطس 2013)

*بين يديك راحتى ....... بين يديك احتمى 
انت ملكى سيدى ...... راعى حياتى ومرشدى 
بين يديك كيف اخافا ..... وانت ربى ومنقذى
تعين ضعفى .... تحنو عليا 
تحيط بيا ... تقودنى 
​* ​


----------



## +Sameh+ (18 أغسطس 2013)

أنا مستهلش يا رب طيبتكـ .. ​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (18 أغسطس 2013)

*صلبوا حبيبى صلبوا إلهنا وربنا واهب الحياة
اه يا لهيبى ابنى والهى علقوه بين الخطاة
شايل صليب شايل صليبنا كلنا هو الاله
اغفر ياربى للى لسه بيصلبوك تايهين
ساعدهم ولطريقك دلهم 
واشفى جراح كل اللى لسه بيجرحوك
توب قلوبهم ما انت عارف ضعفهم


انا حملتك شيلتلك فى بطنى يا يسوع
تسع شهور على ايدى شيلتك
يا شايل الدنيا بايديك وياالبحور دلوقتى
شوفتك على الصليب مصلوب يا خالق الدهور


فضلت اربى فضلت اكبر فيك وفى الاخر
تموت لكن ياربى موتك وهبنى
ووهبنا عربون الملكوت من جوا قلبى
انا بشكرك قومتنا من كل موت
اغفر ياربى للى لسه بيصلبوك
تايهين ساعدهم والطريقة تدلهم
واشفى جراح كل اللى لسه بيجرحوك
توب قلوبهم ما انت عارف ضعفهم
اغفر ياربى للى لسه بيصلبوك
تايهين ساعدهم والطريقة دلهم​*
[YOUTUBE]8wTrxQO8f4k[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## +Sameh+ (18 أغسطس 2013)

تسلمـ إيدينـكـ -إهداء للجيــش المصـــري- ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 أغسطس 2013)

*ع بالى : اليسا *​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (18 أغسطس 2013)

*لو بصيت . اليسا*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (18 أغسطس 2013)

قتاة اون تي في


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (18 أغسطس 2013)

بالايمان واثق فى شخصك واثق ان انت اللى حارسنى
أصلي عارف انى اخصك ولا شيء معاك ناقصنى 

[YOUTUBE]uUkgQcO30Wg[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 أغسطس 2013)

*ادينى رجعتلك :عمرود دياب *​


----------



## +Sameh+ (18 أغسطس 2013)

هاصلاتي -أيمن كفروني-​


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 أغسطس 2013)

*اشهد ان امراة : كاظم *​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (18 أغسطس 2013)

*مين غيرك بيحن عليا*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (18 أغسطس 2013)

*مشااااعر
شرين
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 أغسطس 2013)

*حبك وجع : اليسا *​


----------



## +Sameh+ (18 أغسطس 2013)

هيا يا نفسي انطلقي ​


----------



## kawasaki (18 أغسطس 2013)

Dirty Diana​


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 أغسطس 2013)

*علمنى حبك : كاظم *​


----------



## انت شبعي (18 أغسطس 2013)

بغير المود الكئيب دة و بسمع ايهاب توفيق
على كيفك ميل ^_^


----------



## انت شبعي (18 أغسطس 2013)

على كيفك ميل 
على كيفك ميل كدة و اتمخطر
يا ساقيني الويل
يا ابو قلب عسل و عيون سكر
ويلي م الاشواق ويلي
بسهر مشتاق ليلي
و احلم بعيونك و اتصبر


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (18 أغسطس 2013)

Album Al- Leila 
2013 
Amr D

كنوع من الفضول ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 أغسطس 2013)

*رجعت من السفر: عمرو دياب *​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (18 أغسطس 2013)

*[YOUTUBE]5uc2aAlxWhQ[/YOUTUBE]
بتفهمنى وبتحس بيا وتسمع كلامى اللى مابقولهوش
وتحبنى وتشفق عليا واصغر نور فيا ما بتطفيهوش
انا ليا مين يا يسوع غير قلبك اللى يحبنى
بتضمنى وبيهمك اصغر حاجه بتهمنى
اصحابى ناموا باليل وعينيك عليا سهرانة
وحتى لو كان ليلى طويل تبعت اغانى فرحانه
الضعيف انت سانده
شعر راسى انت عده
والطريق اللى انا مش قده
انت تمسك ايدى فيه
لو مافيش حاجه بايديا
انت ربى وفاديا
وفى ضعفى تشفق عليا
واحتياجى انت ماليه​*


----------



## +Sameh+ (19 أغسطس 2013)

هيا يا نفسي انطلقي​


----------



## انت شبعي (19 أغسطس 2013)

مقدرش انا _ عمرو دياب
مقدرش انا ع اللي عيني شايفاه و ماجاش ف بالي
ايه الرقة دي اة يا سحر عينيه حاجة فوق خيالي


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (19 أغسطس 2013)

[YOUTUBE]ypUioRanTzA[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## +Sameh+ (19 أغسطس 2013)

علمنـي أنتظركـ يا رب​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (19 أغسطس 2013)

*ترنيمة غصب عني و مش باديا
[YOUTUBE]
FaovEWSUvhM[/YOUTUBE]

*​


----------



## انت شبعي (19 أغسطس 2013)

و هي عاملة ايه دلوقت
عمرو دياااااااااب


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (19 أغسطس 2013)

ترنيمة ..
*جاي وبولع شمعه ياعدرا
قدام صورتك انتي ادري
مش محتاجة اقولك مالي
مانتي امي وعارفه حالي
*




​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (19 أغسطس 2013)

*[YOUTUBE]1PfSH4p21N4[/YOUTUBE]
انا لو عليا اسمعوها معايا 
هتعجبكم اوووووووووي*​


----------



## kawasaki (19 أغسطس 2013)

*صلاه باكر *​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (19 أغسطس 2013)

*سكك البنات
نانسى
*​


----------



## يوليوس44 (19 أغسطس 2013)

*انت جايلي بقوه عظيمه ترس ورمح يهدوا سدود و بتعاير شعب اللهي مع انك انسان محدود

اما انا جاي بقوه ربي خالق كل حيه ووجود علشان كده جايلك مش خايف واثق ان الله موجود...*​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (19 أغسطس 2013)

فـي عـيـونـك،،اليسا​


----------



## soso a (19 أغسطس 2013)

متفائله 

اليساااااااا​


----------



## soso a (19 أغسطس 2013)

*لغز وأسرار فى عيونك  رحله ومشوار
قلبى ده شاعر كلمات  عنده مشاعر
همسات شعر وقصايد أبيتا جوه عيونك
انا ممكن أضيع عمرى واضيع روحى واضيع
فى عيونك
فى عيونك حسيت بامان بعيونك قلبى انا غرقان
على كيفك ودينى على كيفك ونادينى وارمينى وخلينى فى عيونك
لو حد عايزنى فى حاجه بجد يحلفنى بعيونك
اااااااااااه
تعالى اتصالح على نفسى وانا وياك
واعيش جوا سلام ايدك واموت وانا بهواك
والحياه فى هواك تبقى حياااااه
فى عيونك
الشرق وليله وسحره فى عيونك
الغرب نسيمه بحره
بتغرب فى بلاد واجمع كل ورود بغداد علشان عندى الليله ميعاد جوا عيونك
تييجى نسمه من بيروت على خدى تفوت توحشنى عيونك
فى عيونك وطنى وبلادى
فى عيونك أرضى وميلادى
وحياتك دفينى وفى ذاتك خبينى من العالم واحمينى فى عييييونك
وعلى ورقه ياسمينه اكتب اسامينا حروفها بلونك
تعالى اتصالح على نفسى وانا وياك واعيش جوا سلام ايدك واموت وانا بهواك*
​


----------



## soso a (19 أغسطس 2013)

فاااااكر ​


----------



## soso a (19 أغسطس 2013)

ترنيمه يا رب يا وااااااااااااااحه وراااااااااااااحه ​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (19 أغسطس 2013)

الـصـمـ ـت الـرهــيــ ـب​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (19 أغسطس 2013)

ما كان يخطر في بالي يسو ع الحبيب 
يجي وياخد مكاني ويصلب علي الصليب


----------



## بايبل333 (19 أغسطس 2013)

موسيقى رومانسية هادئة بعد عن جو الاحتقان المرئى على التلفزيون


----------



## kalimooo (19 أغسطس 2013)

مشيتي ع الشوك........ امير


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 أغسطس 2013)

*اجمل احساس : اليسا *​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (19 أغسطس 2013)

*ارحمنا .. بصوت ابونا موسى رشدي​*


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (19 أغسطس 2013)

قناة الحياة


----------



## kalimooo (19 أغسطس 2013)

بتضلك حبيبي امير يزبك


----------



## johna&jesus (19 أغسطس 2013)

انتا جايلى بقوة عظيمة ​


----------



## johna&jesus (19 أغسطس 2013)

مطلوب منك السكوت تكون إنسان بديل مطلوب تسكت تموت أوتعيش أسيرعايش ف أكبر سجن بس من جوايا حر حاضر هاتعجب تكفي عني كل الشرالولاء للماضي أفكار لينا صديقة كذب كاذب جوايا﻿ بيأكد الحقيقة إنعكاس تاريخ الزيف في المراية واضح طوبة تكسر المراية للحقيقة فاضح مستورين من جوانا لو جسمنا إنكشف قلب ينطق بالحقيقة بالخيانة اتوصف انهزامي وانهزم انتصارى واتسرق الحقيقة فبركوها بحزن على كتاب اتحرق أنا اللي ماتوا من سنة واللي قاتل ما اتشنق أنا السطور على الورق أنا اللي من جوة إتحرق أنا اللي شعري شاب بموتة وهوطالب مدرسة​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (19 أغسطس 2013)

*اصعب حاجة
محمود العسيلى
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 أغسطس 2013)

*بعترف : عمرو دياب *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 أغسطس 2013)

*علمنى حبك : كاظم الساهر *​


----------



## يوليوس44 (20 أغسطس 2013)

* بسمع موسيقة  كان الاخ انطاكى جبيها فى كليب  روعة موسيقة اسطورة فعلا ​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 أغسطس 2013)

*تسلم الايادى *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (20 أغسطس 2013)

ترنيمة ..
*جاي وبولع شمعه ياعدرا
قدام صورتك انتي ادري
مش محتاجه اقولك مالي
مانتي امي وعارفه حالي .
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (20 أغسطس 2013)

بسمع نفس الترنيمة بحبها اووي
*جاي وبولع شمعه ياعدرا
قدام صورتك انتي ادري
مش محتاجه اقولك مالي
مانتي امي وعارفه حالي ...
*​ 







​


----------



## يوليوس44 (20 أغسطس 2013)

* اولا  صلاة باكر  فى الاوضة اللى جنبى  
 وانا مشغل ترنيمة انت جايلي بقوه عظيمه ترس ورمح يهدوا سدود و بتعاير شعب اللهي مع انك انسان محدود

اما انا جاي بقوه ربي خالق كل حيه ووجود علشان كده جايلك مش خايف واثق ان الله موجود...
  ----------------------
 فيديو مذبحة قسم شرطة كرداسة على اليوتيوب​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 أغسطس 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> بسمع نفس الترنيمة بحبها اووي
> *جاي وبولع شمعه ياعدرا
> قدام صورتك انتي ادري
> مش محتاجه اقولك مالي
> ...



*هو الشريط سف يابت ولا ايه *


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 أغسطس 2013)

*لو تعود : ساتر ميخائيل *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (20 أغسطس 2013)

*تأمل (طلبته فما وجدته) لقداسة البابا شنودة   *
​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (20 أغسطس 2013)

دايما بتخبيني لما تهب الريح 
بجناحك تدارينى وعدك وعد صريح
لما الناس تنسانى واشعر انى وحيد اصرخلك في مكانى تيجي بحب اكيد


----------



## soul & life (20 أغسطس 2013)

*يا يسوع فيك الضمان 
حضنك بر الامان وقت الشدة متجينا نرفع عنينا لفوق نناديك يا اله الكون تعالى قوينا
يلى بتسمع من بين شعوب من بين قلوب همسة قلب حاسس بخوف  تمد ايدك تطمنه
يلى بصليب بعد ما كان الموت اكيد بقا لينا فرصة وعهد جديد وياك راح نبدأه   ....*


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (20 أغسطس 2013)

*[YOUTUBE]0B-lrp8RNto[/YOUTUBE]

بحبها اوووووي الترنيمة دي 
بين يديك راحتي​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 أغسطس 2013)

*خليك معايا : عمرو دياب *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 أغسطس 2013)

*احساس جديد : نانسى *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 أغسطس 2013)

*عودونى : عمرو دياب *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (21 أغسطس 2013)

*معك لا اريد شيئا على الارض - البابا شنوده   *
​


----------



## soul & life (21 أغسطس 2013)

*الرب قريب لمن يدعوه*


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (21 أغسطس 2013)

سقوط حجازي قبل هروبة الى ليبيا
اون تي في


----------



## انت شبعي (21 أغسطس 2013)

اتخنقت ( محمد محي )


----------



## انت شبعي (21 أغسطس 2013)

ايام و بنعيشها ( عمرو دياب )


----------



## YOYO JESUS (21 أغسطس 2013)

*ملاك قصادى
مى سليم
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 أغسطس 2013)

*خليك معايا : عمرو دياب *​


----------



## انت شبعي (21 أغسطس 2013)

مصر شالت فوق طاقتها يرضي مين
امال ماهر


----------



## soso a (22 أغسطس 2013)

*بعترفلك أني بحبك*
​


----------



## انت شبعي (22 أغسطس 2013)

بسمع اغنية يا اغلى اسم في الوجود يا مصررررر


----------



## انت شبعي (22 أغسطس 2013)

حلوة يا زوووووبة


----------



## soso a (22 أغسطس 2013)

امدح فى البتووووووووول 
​


----------



## soso a (22 أغسطس 2013)

ترنيمه فخر العذارى ​


----------



## انت شبعي (22 أغسطس 2013)

ترنيمة م ر ي م


----------



## soso a (22 أغسطس 2013)

طوباك يا مريم ​


----------



## soso a (22 أغسطس 2013)

يا ام الوداعه 
​


----------



## johna&jesus (22 أغسطس 2013)

المروحة ام صوت عالى 
زا از زا زا زا از زا از زا زا
هههههههههههههه​


----------



## انت شبعي (22 أغسطس 2013)

افرح و علي الكاسيت
واااااائل جسااااااار


----------



## Samir poet (22 أغسطس 2013)

[YOUTUBE]J9GFRs61J3Y[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## انت شبعي (22 أغسطس 2013)

بسمع اغنية لما يجيلك جوز ماما اديله وش رخامة


----------



## magdyzaky (22 أغسطس 2013)

سهرت الليل 
جؤرج ؤسوف


----------



## soso a (22 أغسطس 2013)

خلينــــــــــــــــــــى ذكـــــــــــــــــــرى ​


----------



## انت شبعي (22 أغسطس 2013)

زهقان طهقان متضايق ... شيكووووووووو


----------



## YOYO JESUS (22 أغسطس 2013)

*انا كنت مدلع نفسى نفسى ^_^
اية الاغانى دى يابت ياميرا
*​


----------



## soso a (22 أغسطس 2013)

*مثلت الحب عليا *


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 أغسطس 2013)

*تملى معاك :عمرو دياب *​


----------



## soso a (22 أغسطس 2013)

من السنه للسنه ​


----------



## انت شبعي (22 أغسطس 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> *انا كنت مدلع نفسى نفسى ^_^*
> 
> *اية الاغانى دى يابت ياميرا*​


 ههههههههههههه
عاتي يا اوختشي اصلي مهايبرة حبتين :new6::new6:


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (22 أغسطس 2013)

*[YOUTUBE]9aqCZIPbGp0[/YOUTUBE]

ترنيمة بتحبني​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (22 أغسطس 2013)

[YOUTUBE]9cYoKTsnbag[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 أغسطس 2013)

*لووووو تعووووود *: *ساتر ميخائيل *​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (22 أغسطس 2013)

ترنيمة:يا الي مت بدالي​


----------



## mena.galal17 (22 أغسطس 2013)

رجعت من السفر 

عمرو دياب


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (22 أغسطس 2013)

اغنية :ماتت​


----------



## soso a (22 أغسطس 2013)

*إنتبه على بنتي*
​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (22 أغسطس 2013)

ياللى امامك حياتى من قبل تكوينى 
مكشوفة للك يا جابلنى ايامى وسنيني
بارتاح على صدرك واتدفى بالحنان تروينى من نهرك راحة وفرحة واما 
عديت عضامى وعارفنى 
بطباعي وصفاتي ضحكي ودمعي واصغر تفاصيل حياتى


----------



## soso a (22 أغسطس 2013)

احتاج اليك 
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 أغسطس 2013)

*الليلة دى : عمرو دياب *​


----------



## soul & life (22 أغسطس 2013)

*ميوزيك عمر خيرت*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (22 أغسطس 2013)

برتاح معاك
عمرو مصطفى
​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (22 أغسطس 2013)

علمني انتظرك ياربعرفني رؤيتك للدرب 
فليس لي سواك انت سندي وروحك يقودني 
                  وكلامك سراجي
لززني بحبك الغني وقودني لنورك الثني 
فحبك اعظم طوق للنجاةنبع رجائى في الصلاة 
             كل امالي في الحياة 
يا ربي افتح لي عيني ياربي انر لي قلبي 
لكي ارى زراعك يحيط بي وصدرك يضمني 
وشخصك يعتني بي


----------



## johna&jesus (22 أغسطس 2013)

عندى 
سؤال 
عمرو 
دياب​


----------



## انت شبعي (22 أغسطس 2013)

ترنيمة ابني يا موسى الخيمة


----------



## روزي86 (22 أغسطس 2013)

اه يا دنياااااااااااااا


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (22 أغسطس 2013)

ىا سيدي الحبيب يا نور عمري اتي اليك يا ربي فانهضني 
اتي اليك ىبكل ضعفي           اسمع صراخي واشفي نفسي 
محتاج ىاليك ياربي             انهضني يا يسوع
ق-
مشتاق لعملك فى        محتاج للمسة قوية
انهضني يا يسوع
بحبك العجيب الهب قلبي فاشبع قلبك بصدق حبي
تعالى برعس في كل عظامى روحك يملا كل كياني
تعالى وبددكل احزانى     انهضني يا يسوع


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (22 أغسطس 2013)

*ياللي غايب عن عنيا
حماقي*​


----------



## soso a (22 أغسطس 2013)

مشغوله الناس عنكــــ
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 أغسطس 2013)

*اسعد واحدة : اليسا *​


----------



## soso a (22 أغسطس 2013)

لو حسيت بضيق 
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (22 أغسطس 2013)

انا نسيتك
عمرو مصطفى
​


----------



## انت شبعي (22 أغسطس 2013)

ترنيمة النور اللي في قلبي


----------



## YOYO JESUS (22 أغسطس 2013)

واحشني ايه .. من دا الي دايبة فيه
 انا ح موت عليه .. والله روحي فيه
 لما بشوف عينيه .. يدق قلبي
 واخبى ليه .. والنبي فيها ايه
 انا لي حاسة بيه .. بتقول كلام عينيه
 يكون علقني بيه .. يا نا يا قلبي

 فيها ايه
 خايف يقول .. وانا مش ح قول
 كل اللي حاسة انا بيه
 على ايه
 كل الغرام .. حتى الكلام
 باين اهو في عينيه .. دا حنيني وشوقي ليه
 دايماً يزيد .. من ادي ايه بداري

 يا غرام .. انا لو حكيت
 عن شوقي ليه .. ما يكفنيش ايام
 وسنين عمري ف هواه .. فاتت هواه
 عدت ولا الاحلام .. يا حرام
 باين عليه .. بلمعة عينيه
 بداري احلى غرام​


----------



## johna&jesus (22 أغسطس 2013)

مش همنعك
 امال ماهر​


----------



## انت شبعي (22 أغسطس 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> واحشني ايه .. من دا الي دايبة فيه
> 
> انا ح موت عليه .. والله روحي فيه
> لما بشوف عينيه .. يدق قلبي
> ...


 حلوة الاغنية دي بحبها اوي


----------



## YOYO JESUS (22 أغسطس 2013)

انا بمووووت فيها ياميرا
​


----------



## انت شبعي (22 أغسطس 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> انا بمووووت فيها ياميرا​


 بصرررررررة


----------



## انت شبعي (22 أغسطس 2013)

بسمع مدحت صالح
النور مكانه في القلوب


----------



## johna&jesus (22 أغسطس 2013)

مش قولتللك​


----------



## انت شبعي (22 أغسطس 2013)

بسمع اغنية
ذهب الليل طلع الفجر و العصفور صو صو 
ههههههههههه


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (22 أغسطس 2013)

*خالد سليم ... محتاجلك صدقيني*​


----------



## johna&jesus (22 أغسطس 2013)

ادم 
على بالى​


----------



## انت شبعي (22 أغسطس 2013)

الدنيا ربيع و الجو بديع قفلي على كل المواضيع قفل قفل قفل قفل
سعاد حسني


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (22 أغسطس 2013)

بسمع صوت المروحه ، حاسس ان صوتها جميل
وبفكر اعملها البوم 
تيرارا 
تيرارارارا 
تيرارا
 ^_^​


----------



## soso a (23 أغسطس 2013)

*عذراء يا أم الإله   *
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 أغسطس 2013)

*فى عيونك : اليسا *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 أغسطس 2013)

*متفائلة : اليسا *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 أغسطس 2013)

*هانى شاكر وشيرين : انا قلبى ليك *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 أغسطس 2013)

*عودونى : عمرو دياب *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 أغسطس 2013)

*قولوا للصديق خير *​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (23 أغسطس 2013)

*ترنيمة سايب شروري​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 أغسطس 2013)

*وانت معايا : هايدى منتصر *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 أغسطس 2013)

*البابا شنودة الثالث ، تأمل ربنا موجود   *
​


----------



## انت شبعي (23 أغسطس 2013)

صوت عصافير


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (23 أغسطس 2013)

واحد عمال يصفر ف الشارع 
صدغــــــــني​


----------



## انت شبعي (23 أغسطس 2013)

اوكيييييييييه _ نانسي عجرم


----------



## انت شبعي (23 أغسطس 2013)

ربي يسوع الغالي مفيش زيه حبيب معاه تهون الغربة و يهون حمل الصليب


----------



## kawasaki (23 أغسطس 2013)

*صلاه باكر*​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (23 أغسطس 2013)

بسمع صوت موسيقي بتاع لعبه ^_^


----------



## انت شبعي (23 أغسطس 2013)

بسمع وائل جسار
افرح و علي الكاسيت و خلي الناس تنبسط الدنيا دي لو قست و غلست سيبها على ااااالله


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (23 أغسطس 2013)

بسمع اغنية ، صفر ع الشمال​


----------



## انت شبعي (23 أغسطس 2013)

بسمع اغنية شمبانزي هربان من الجيزة 
لــ هوبا
اغنية لذيذة موووووووت يا ريت تسمعوها


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (23 أغسطس 2013)

مكسل احمل حاجه ^_^ 


بسمع ترنيمة اه يا واجعي يا مراري​


----------



## kawasaki (23 أغسطس 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> بسمع اغنية شمبانزي هربان من الجيزة
> لــ هوبا
> اغنية لذيذة موووووووت يا ريت تسمعوها







​


----------



## انت شبعي (23 أغسطس 2013)

kawasaki قال:


> ​


 هاه ايه ؟ :t33:


----------



## YOYO JESUS (23 أغسطس 2013)

نادينى
مريام فارس
​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (23 أغسطس 2013)

عدد نجوم السماء وحــشتــني​


----------



## انت شبعي (23 أغسطس 2013)

بكلمة نتصالح _ تامر حسني


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (23 أغسطس 2013)

الـيسـا ، فــي عــيـونــك
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (23 أغسطس 2013)

هيقولوا تانى
حماقى
​


----------



## kawasaki (23 أغسطس 2013)

*وحياتي خليكي 
عمورررررررررررررررري​*


----------



## انت شبعي (23 أغسطس 2013)

مبقاش عندي ثقة في حد
ابو الليف


----------



## YOYO JESUS (23 أغسطس 2013)

من قلبى بغنى
حماقى
​


----------



## tamav maria (23 أغسطس 2013)

ولا حاجه قاعده في هدؤ


----------



## YOYO JESUS (23 أغسطس 2013)

قاعدة فى هدوووووووووووووووووووووووووووء
الكلمة دى بتعصبنى ماشى
الكلمة دى بترفزنى خلاص
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## kawasaki (23 أغسطس 2013)

*مى سليم فرحة عمرى اغنية فيلم الديلر​*


----------



## انت شبعي (23 أغسطس 2013)

رنة موبايلي
نوكيا تون


----------



## YOYO JESUS (23 أغسطس 2013)

احساسك اية النهاردة
محمود العسيلى
​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (23 أغسطس 2013)

الاذان _ خرم ودني >_<​


----------



## بايبل333 (23 أغسطس 2013)

SaD.AnGeL قال:


> الاذان _ خرم ودني >_<​


ودنك منين يا جحا.........


----------



## انت شبعي (23 أغسطس 2013)

بسمع اغنية يلا بينا يلا يلا يلا يلا بينا دي الشموسة طلة طلة و بتنده علينا
ههههههههههه


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (23 أغسطس 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> بسمع اغنية يلا بينا يلا يلا يلا يلا بينا دي الشموسة طلة طلة و بتنده علينا
> ههههههههههه



نسمع ونقووووووووول يــا مشاااء الله


:t33::t33::t33::t33:


----------



## انت شبعي (23 أغسطس 2013)

SaD.AnGeL قال:


> نسمع ونقووووووووول يــا مشاااء الله
> 
> 
> :t33::t33::t33::t33:


 هههههههههههه
الكلام دة برة النص ع فكرة :spor22:


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (23 أغسطس 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> هههههههههههه
> الكلام دة برة النص ع فكرة :spor22:



هههههههههه لا ع ما اظن في اغنيه كده شعبيه :t33::t33:


----------



## انت شبعي (23 أغسطس 2013)

SaD.AnGeL قال:


> هههههههههه لا ع ما اظن في اغنيه كده شعبيه :t33::t33:


 مش عارفاها بصراحة 
هو يمكن فيه اغنية كدة بس انا مسمعتهاش


----------



## YOYO JESUS (23 أغسطس 2013)

ابن الجيران
نانسى
​


----------



## انت شبعي (23 أغسطس 2013)

هي الحالة ايه اشتغلت _ حكيم


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (23 أغسطس 2013)

لولا النعمة ما كنت اشوفك ولا كان لى مكان في سماك 
انا مديون لك ربى بعمري  يا اللي فاديتني بسفك دماك


----------



## soso a (23 أغسطس 2013)

جبـــــــــــــــــــــــــــار ​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (23 أغسطس 2013)

1-انت مش للزكريات          اولمجد راح وفات
او لفرحة تدوم ثواني         او دقايق او ساعات
القرار
انت اقوى انت اعظم        انت حي انت تقدر 
انت صخرة انت ملجأ       انت فوق حد التصور
2انت مش افكار جميلة     او حماسة للشباب 
او كلام بيدوب ويدبل        في مواجهة الصعاب 
3انت مش بعيد هناك      اولوحدك في سماك
انت مجد في وسطنا       سور حماية من الهلاك 
4انت مش ناسي الوعود    تدي موسم للحصاد 
وتعوضنا عن السنين        اللي ضيعها الجراد


----------



## YOYO JESUS (23 أغسطس 2013)

شيخ الشباب
نوسة 
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (23 أغسطس 2013)

*مش قادرة أصدق عنيا*
* انت حبيبي اللي كنت ليا*
* أبقى في حضنك أوي يا حبيبي و تقسى عليــا*
* مش قادرة أصدق عني*
* ا انت حبيبي اللي كنت ليا*
* أبقى بحبك أوي يا حبيبي و تجرح فيــا*

* طب ليه أنا قلبي كان عملك ايــه*
* حبك و عاشلك طول لياليــــه*
* و انت اللي دايما قاسي عليـــــه*

* و أنا مين هياخدلي حقي منك ميــــن*
* و انت حبيبي فايتني سنيـــــن*
* لنار و شوق و عذاب و حنيـــــن*

* تعالى دي كل الليالي وحشانــــا*
* تعالى حبيبي أمانة منك متحرمنيــش*
* تعالى دي كل الليالي وحشانــــا*
* تعالى حبيبي أمانة منك متحرمنيــش*

* مش قادرة أصدق عنيا*
* انت حبيبي اللي كنت ليا*
* أبقى في حضنك أوي يا حبيبي و تقسى عليــا*
* مش قادرة أصدق عنيا*
* انت حبيبي اللي كنت ليا*

* أبقى بحبك أوي يا حبيبي و تجرح فيــا*
* لو كان قلبي بايديا أنا كنت قسيــــت*
* ياللي ناسيني أنا كنت نسيــــــــت*
* دة كل زنبي ان أنا حبيــــت*
* عايشين في دنيا قاسية بقالنا سنيــــن*
* و يوم مجالنا الحب يا عيـــن*
* سقانا دمع و نار و أنيــــــن*

* تعالى دي كل الليالي وحشانـــــا*
* تعالى حبيبي أمانة منك متحرمنيـــــش*
* تعالى دي كل الليالي وحشانــــا*
* تعالى حبيبي تعالى منك متحرمنيــش*

* مش قادرة أصدق عنيا*
* انت حبيبي اللي كنت ليا*
* أبقى في حضنك أوي يا حبيبي و تقسى عليــا*
* مش قادرة أصدق عنيا*​


----------



## soso a (23 أغسطس 2013)

*صوت حبيبى فوق          الجبال                   هوذا آت على التلال*​ *متخطيا جبال الجلجثة                                 عابرا تلال الناموس والآثام*​ *حبيبتى هيا رجوعا اليى                                هوذا الشتاء مر وزال*​ *كفاك شرودا فى درب          الخطية                   عيشى ربيعى هيا تعال*​ *اسمعينى صوتك ارينى          وجهك                  لا تخجلى من كثرة الأثام*​ *فصوتك لطيف ووجهك          جميل                    ولحن الرجوع اجمل الألحان*​ *انا سوداء بفعل          الخطية                          و اصلى جمالى جمال الحبيب*​ *و بنو امى غضبوا          على                         و جا ضتهادى من بب القريب*​ *كلك جميل بلا عيب          فيك                         قد سبيت قلبى ما احسن حبك*​ *فى دمى اراك بغير ظلمه          فيك                    افتحى يا اختى يا حماماتى*​ *مشرقة كالصبح طاهر          كالشمس                   تعلن الانجيل فيهرب الظلام*​ *جميله كالقمر مرهبة          كجيش                       اثبتى فى حبى تحملى الالم*​ *هذا حبيبى يسوع خليلى                                     ابيض رقيق بطهر الاله*​ *تحبة نفسى و صار دليلى                                  و احمر كمفاد طهرنى بدماه*​ *انا لحبيبى و حبيبى          ليا                             و تحت ظله اشتهيت الجلوس*​ *حلوه لحلقى ثمرتة                                          انه ينادينى يا اختى العروس*​​​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (23 أغسطس 2013)

بســمـع لــحـن ، بس مش عارف اسمه ^_^


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 أغسطس 2013)

*الليلة : عمرو دياب *​


----------



## روزي86 (23 أغسطس 2013)

لا شئ


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (23 أغسطس 2013)

مدرسه المشااغبين 

^__^​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (24 أغسطس 2013)

*اليسا 
تعا كرمالي*


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 أغسطس 2013)

*مافيش منك : عمرو دياب *​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (24 أغسطس 2013)

اليسا 
قلبي حاسس فيك


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (24 أغسطس 2013)

من قلبي بغني​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (24 أغسطس 2013)

ندمان : حماقي​


----------



## انت شبعي (24 أغسطس 2013)

تسلم الايادي تسلم يا جيش بلادي


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (24 أغسطس 2013)

فارس احلامك : سامو زين


----------



## انت شبعي (24 أغسطس 2013)

حبيبي لو زعلان من حاجة
حبيبي انا من غيرك و لا حاجة
( حماقي )


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (24 أغسطس 2013)

اليسا - اسعـد واحـده
​


----------



## انت شبعي (24 أغسطس 2013)

و بحب كل ما فيا بقلبي و روحي و عينيا حبيبي اهو بين ايديا و احتاج لايه تاني
خلاص الدنيا ضحكتلي و صدقت لما وعدتني بأجمل حاجة و قالتلي خلاص يا جرح انساني
( فؤش )


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (24 أغسطس 2013)

اصاله - روحي وخـدانـي​


----------



## انت شبعي (24 أغسطس 2013)

بحبه _ ايهاب توفيق


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (24 أغسطس 2013)

البوم اصاله كله ،بسمعه ^_^​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (24 أغسطس 2013)

ترنيمة
نونو ,, انا متشال في عيونه
نايم وهما يكونوا عليا سهرانين ^,^​


----------



## kawasaki (24 أغسطس 2013)

*صلاه باكر *​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (24 أغسطس 2013)

ترنيمة - شجرة تين​


----------



## kawasaki (24 أغسطس 2013)

*ليلي نهاري حبيبي *
*عموررررررررري*​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (24 أغسطس 2013)

خارج اسوارك يا اورشلـــيم​


----------



## kawasaki (24 أغسطس 2013)

*اصلها بتفرق*
*عموررررررررري*​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (24 أغسطس 2013)

نفض للي يضايقك ، نفض
ظبط الي يخونك ، ظبط


^__^ تامر حسني​


----------



## انت شبعي (24 أغسطس 2013)

ترنيمة بين يديك


----------



## soul & life (24 أغسطس 2013)

*ترنيمة فرحان بيك وانا ماشى معاك
فطريقك انا بستناك
ولو انت ادتنى الحرية انا بختار افضل وياك
يلى مراحمك دى ابدية شيلانى بعطف وحنية وانا مسواش ابدا وبقولك نعمتك دى يارب غنية*


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (24 أغسطس 2013)

*بعترف 
عمرو دياب​*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (24 أغسطس 2013)

*ولسه اليالي بتدور عليك
وعينيا ياغالي محتاجه لعنيك
وقلبي ياغالي لسه مش ناسيك
وروحي ياغالي مجروحه بأديك

*​


----------



## انت شبعي (24 أغسطس 2013)

بدندن اغنية و لسة الليالي بتدور عليك و بفتكر الفيديو كليب بتاعها


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (24 أغسطس 2013)

*محمد منير
شجر الليمون *​


----------



## kawasaki (24 أغسطس 2013)

*سبت فراغ كبير *
*عموررررررري*​


----------



## انت شبعي (24 أغسطس 2013)

بسمع كلاكسات العربيات  
اتدوشت


----------



## انت شبعي (24 أغسطس 2013)

كل دة _ شيرين وجدي


----------



## انت شبعي (24 أغسطس 2013)

هنحب ايامنا _ مصطفى قمر


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (24 أغسطس 2013)

مهما العلم يوم يغريني القى جمالك دا بيسبينى 
انسى الدنيا وكل ما فيها وانظر شخصك تشبع عينى
القرار
انت مجني ودرعي وترسي انت حامينى وحافظ نفسى 
مهما عدوي يشن هجومة انت نصيري ورافع راسى 
2لما عدوي يلف على ويقدم لي اكلة شهية 
احسن اكلة اشوفها نفايةلما بتيجي عينك في عينيا
3ياللي صليبك كان لنجاتي من دينونة تمنها حياتي 
قوة دمك هي سلاحي فخر حياتي وانتصراتي 
4كل هنايا لما اشوفك لما اشهد ربى جمالك
انت رجايا ولافيش غيرك اشواق قلبي ليك صافيلك
​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (24 أغسطس 2013)

بـشوف مسرحية - حزمني يا​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (24 أغسطس 2013)

*[YOUTUBE]P5gx_Hu1en4[/YOUTUBE]

لو قلبي دا مليان أحزان يا يسوع
لو دربي دا مزروع أشواك ودموع
تعال يا يسوع ارفع الأحزان وامسح الدموع
سفينتي في البحار لو تاهت يا يسوع
بتتدور ع الفنار وسكة الرجوع
تعال يا يسوع امسك الدفة وافرد القلوع
لسه الحروب بتدور وتزيد يا يسوع
ما بتدي للإنسان غير التعب والجوع
تعال يا يسوع رجع السلام واطعم الجموع​*


----------



## johna&jesus (24 أغسطس 2013)

24 شارع الحجاز​


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 أغسطس 2013)

*جـرالى ايـــــــه *: *عمرود دياب *​


----------



## johna&jesus (25 أغسطس 2013)

_انتا بتغفر _
_فاديا بازى_​


----------



## روزي86 (25 أغسطس 2013)

اغاني هندي


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 أغسطس 2013)

*الليلة *:* عمرو دياب *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 أغسطس 2013)

*فى عيونك : اليسا *​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (25 أغسطس 2013)

*بستناك 
اليسا​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 أغسطس 2013)

*اسعد واحدة :اليسا *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (25 أغسطس 2013)

*ياللي امامك حياتي من قبل تكويني*​


----------



## انت شبعي (25 أغسطس 2013)

على بالي ابن بلدي على بالي


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (25 أغسطس 2013)

ترنيمة
اسمع صراخي ياسيدي​


----------



## انت شبعي (25 أغسطس 2013)

بسمع اغنية رجب حوش صاحبك عني ههههههه


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (25 أغسطس 2013)

*قداس غرغوري بصوت ابونا يوسف اسعد*​


----------



## انت شبعي (25 أغسطس 2013)

بسمع اليسا
كرمالك


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (25 أغسطس 2013)

*ترنيمة مبتنساش   *
​


----------



## انت شبعي (25 أغسطس 2013)

بسمع اغنية اسمها لو قاصد خير اتوصى
بس مش عارفة مين اللي بتغنيها دي
متهيألي ياسمين نيازي


----------



## انت شبعي (25 أغسطس 2013)

دلوقتي بسمع قالتلي قول
عمرو دياب


----------



## +Sameh+ (25 أغسطس 2013)

كل دقيقة شخصية - جسار -​


----------



## johna&jesus (25 أغسطس 2013)

طهرنى​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (25 أغسطس 2013)

ترنيمة
*لا تخف لأني انا معك   *

​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (25 أغسطس 2013)

> بسمع اغنية اسمها لو قاصد خير اتوصى


مش قاصد خير ده
بتاع مسلسل الشك
هههه​


----------



## johna&jesus (25 أغسطس 2013)

_فين ايديك يا حنان _​


----------



## انت شبعي (25 أغسطس 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> مش قاصد خير ده
> بتاع مسلسل الشك
> هههه​


 ههههههههه لا دي اغنية رومانسية
بس مش رومانسية اوي
هي خلاص خلصت فأنا مش فاكرة كلماتها
و يمكن تكون هي بتاعة مسلسل الشك اصلي ما اتفرجتش عليه :smil12:


----------



## انت شبعي (25 أغسطس 2013)

انسان _ حمزة نمرة


----------



## +Sameh+ (25 أغسطس 2013)

ترنيمة يا صاحب الحنـــان ..​


----------



## +Sameh+ (25 أغسطس 2013)

تسلم الأيادي ..​


----------



## انت شبعي (25 أغسطس 2013)

ما شربتش من نيلها _ شيرين


----------



## kawasaki (25 أغسطس 2013)

*انا اكتر واحد *
*عموووري*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (25 أغسطس 2013)

بتداري -حماقي-​


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 أغسطس 2013)

*ها حبيبى : كاظم *​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (25 أغسطس 2013)

برنامج مانشيت


----------



## johna&jesus (25 أغسطس 2013)

_*فاكر *_
_*اليسااااااا*_​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (25 أغسطس 2013)

تجــربـه​


----------



## +Sameh+ (25 أغسطس 2013)

تسلم الأيادي .. ​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (25 أغسطس 2013)

*ترنيمة 
مين غيرك بيحن عليا​*


----------



## انت شبعي (25 أغسطس 2013)

لو ليا حق انا حقي ما بيتسابش
و انا مش قليل الحيلة و ما بغلبش
لو كان غرور الدنيا غرك فوق دة انا اللي يجي عليا ما بيكسبش
هنروح انا و انت من بعضنا فين ؟
هنشوف مين فينا هيضحك على مين
دة انا حالف اردلك جرحك جرحين
و البادي كان اظلم و العين بالعين


----------



## johna&jesus (26 أغسطس 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> لو ليا حق انا حقي ما بيتسابش
> و انا مش قليل الحيلة و ما بغلبش
> لو كان غرور الدنيا غرك فوق دة انا اللي يجي عليا ما بيكسبش
> هنروح انا و انت من بعضنا فين ؟
> ...


 
ههههههههه  الانتقام هو الحل :t32::t32:


----------



## انت شبعي (26 أغسطس 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> ههههههههه الانتقام هو الحل :t32::t32:


 ههههههههههه :yahoo:


----------



## انت شبعي (26 أغسطس 2013)

بسمع ترنيمة سلامك فاق العقول


----------



## انت شبعي (26 أغسطس 2013)

سلامك فاق العقول فينا و مش ممكن يزول
مهما العدو بيقول مالي حياتنا سلام
سلام سلام لشعب الرب في كل مكان
و حتى ان تاهت رجلينا دة روحك فينا و حوالينا بيرد نفوسنا و يهدينا و يملا قلوبنا سلام
سلام سلام لشعب الرب في كل مكان
سلام الله سيبته لينا مش زي العالم تدينا و مادام روحك دة يشفينا شعبك دايما في سلام
سلام سلام لشعب الرب في كل مكان


----------



## انت شبعي (26 أغسطس 2013)

تجرح ايوة لكن تعصب 
تسحق و يداك تشفيان
تفرح لما المؤمن يغلب و تعزيه عند الاحزان


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 أغسطس 2013)

*جرالى ايه : عمرو دياب *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 أغسطس 2013)

*مفيش منك :عمرو دياب *​


----------



## johna&jesus (26 أغسطس 2013)

المروحة بتاعت الكيسة 
عاملة شغل جامد


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 أغسطس 2013)

*عدت الايام : عمرود دياب *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 أغسطس 2013)

*علمنى حبك : كاظم *​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (26 أغسطس 2013)

*[YOUTUBE]1PfSH4p21N4[/YOUTUBE]
 أنا يامــــــا قولت إني خلاص راحـــــت عليا & و اللي زيي صعب يبــــدأ من جديد
و أنا حياتي إيه غير كام أمل ضاع من أيديا & و يآسي مهما بعدته عنه مش بعيد

بحـاول أبقـــــي حد تـــــــاني حـــــد بيحبــــك بجد
بس أنا لسه في مكاني يعني ماشي في سكة سد
عايز أرجع بس عاجز ... في حواجز ... خليت الإحباط يزيد

أنا لو عليا مافارقكشي لا أسيب أيديك ولا أفرط فيك
ولا يوم أفكر إني أمشـي
أنا لو عليا مافارقكشي و مين يطول يعيـش علطول
معاك يا ربي و مايعيشي

قصر السكة اللي بينا أنت و ساعدني & دورت ياما لكن تعبت و مـش لاقيك
عارفك أكيد مـادد أيدـــيك و بتنتظرني & و حاجة فيا مانعة روحي تحس بيك

و عينيا مش شايفاك قصادي حتي و أنت قريب يا رب
و إحتياجي ماعدتش عادي ما أنت عارف دا أنـت أب
نفسي دايماً عايشة خايفة ... أرض ناشفة ... والسواقي ما بين أيديك​*


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (26 أغسطس 2013)

*لمستني اوووووي الترنيمة دي اسمعوها معايا 
هتغير رأيكم ف حاجات كتيييييييير
[YOUTUBE]tmLHyDlnWsw[/YOUTUBE]*​


----------



## kawasaki (26 أغسطس 2013)

*صلاه باكر *​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (26 أغسطس 2013)

*[YOUTUBE]9Ia8Y0ZyZgs[/YOUTUBE]

هسمع معاك صلاة باكر 
معلش هغش منك شوية*​


----------



## انت شبعي (26 أغسطس 2013)

تسلم الايادي تسلم يا جيش بلادي


----------



## kawasaki (26 أغسطس 2013)

*Celine dion - I`m alive*​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (26 أغسطس 2013)

*اغنية تتجوزيني
فريق وسط البلد*​


----------



## انت شبعي (26 أغسطس 2013)

دي اللي خدتني مني
احمد عدوية


----------



## johna&jesus (26 أغسطس 2013)

*لو نهدا حبه *
*وائل جسار*​


----------



## انت شبعي (26 أغسطس 2013)

عظمة على عظمة


----------



## انت شبعي (26 أغسطس 2013)

الليلة حبيبي الليلة ليلة عمرنا
الليلة دي اجمل ليلة في حياتي انا
الهضبة عمرو دياب


----------



## انت شبعي (26 أغسطس 2013)

فاكر _ اليساااااااا


----------



## johna&jesus (26 أغسطس 2013)

موجوع 
وائل جسار​


----------



## انت شبعي (26 أغسطس 2013)

سيب اللي عاش منفوخ و طاوس الدنيا تطحن اهله دروس
عيني ع اللي كان بزراره يدوس الكل يتوانس
ابووووووو الليف


----------



## انت شبعي (26 أغسطس 2013)

اغنية لاحمد مكي مش عارفة اسمها


----------



## johna&jesus (26 أغسطس 2013)

_*مليون مرة احبك *_​


----------



## انت شبعي (26 أغسطس 2013)

المولد _ عدوية


----------



## johna&jesus (26 أغسطس 2013)

_انا وانت وبس اصاله _
_جامدة_​


----------



## انت شبعي (26 أغسطس 2013)

حارة السقايين _ محمد منير


----------



## انت شبعي (26 أغسطس 2013)

احمد مكي _ فيس بوكي


----------



## johna&jesus (26 أغسطس 2013)

فيها حاجة حلوة​


----------



## انت شبعي (26 أغسطس 2013)

تسلم الايادي تسلم يا جيش بلادي


----------



## johna&jesus (26 أغسطس 2013)

قبل الوداع قرب هنا قرب تعالى ضمنى خليك شوية فى حضنى حاول تفتكر من كام سنة انت وانا مع بعضنا وبتحبنى خليك معايا فى حضنى حاول تفتكر مين اللى قال لك انى بعتك وانت ليه صدقته ليه والله﻿ حبك كل عمرى قلت ايه استنى ما تسيبنيش كده الوقت ليه مستعجله يمكن تحن لاى ذكرى فى حبنا ازاى هتنسى الحضن ده وانت اللى ياما اشتقت له قرب كمان عمرك وأحلامك هنا​


----------



## انت شبعي (26 أغسطس 2013)

هما دول المصريين في المواقف معروفين بالرجولة و بالشهامة في العالم مشهورين
( ايهاب توفيق )


----------



## kawasaki (26 أغسطس 2013)

*قولت ايه *
*عموري*​


----------



## johna&jesus (26 أغسطس 2013)

هتفرق ايه​


----------



## انت شبعي (26 أغسطس 2013)

صوت عربية اسعاف


----------



## انت شبعي (26 أغسطس 2013)

تسلم ايديك _ حسين الجسمي


----------



## johna&jesus (26 أغسطس 2013)

تقدر تقولى سميرة سعيد​


----------



## انت شبعي (26 أغسطس 2013)

يا حبيبتي يا ام الدنيا يا اغلى الاوطان
مين دة اللي يقدر يوصل بيكي لبر امان
و يعدي بيكي على بكرة غير الشجعان
( محمد منير )


----------



## انت شبعي (26 أغسطس 2013)

عشان مصر حبيبتي اضحي
مهما اضحي شوية عليها
زي ما انا اتربيت من خيرها وقت ما تحتاجني البيها
مصر هتفضل غالية عليا جوة عينيا و روح الروح
دمي فداها و عمري هدية تعلى رايتها مكان ما بروح


----------



## انت شبعي (26 أغسطس 2013)

الله لو نرضى _ فؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤش


----------



## johna&jesus (26 أغسطس 2013)

نهايتى معاك
ياسمين​


----------



## soul & life (26 أغسطس 2013)

*عمر خيرت*


----------



## انت شبعي (26 أغسطس 2013)

الناس دي غيرت تاريخ بلد بصوت
الناس دي مستعدة عشان نعيش تموت
( لطيفة )


----------



## kawasaki (26 أغسطس 2013)

*ديما والله في بالي *
*عموووري*​


----------



## انت شبعي (26 أغسطس 2013)

بشبه عليك _ فؤش


----------



## johna&jesus (26 أغسطس 2013)

مالسنه لسنه
امال ماهر


----------



## انت شبعي (26 أغسطس 2013)

حرقة دم _ تامر حسني


----------



## انت شبعي (26 أغسطس 2013)

فاكر لما تقولي هسيبك يعني انا هجري وراك و لا هموت في هواك و لا انا هترجاك
روح يا حبيبي مع الف سلامة روح و القلب معاك خد لياليك وياك انا مش هستناك
انا مش فاضي اعيش ع الفاضي و اضيع عمري معاك
ابعد و ابعد قلبك عني انت محستنيش لا و محبتنيش


----------



## johna&jesus (26 أغسطس 2013)

انتا لغيرى


----------



## انت شبعي (26 أغسطس 2013)

اغنية لو كنا بنحبها لازم نشيل اسمها


----------



## johna&jesus (26 أغسطس 2013)

طارق الشيخ
شارع الحياه


----------



## روزي86 (26 أغسطس 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> طارق الشيخ
> شارع الحياه




بس اوعي العربيات:t17:


----------



## johna&jesus (26 أغسطس 2013)

روزي86 قال:


> بس اوعي العربيات:t17:


 ملكيش دعوة :bomb::bomb:


----------



## روزي86 (26 أغسطس 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> ملكيش دعوة :bomb::bomb:




كووووووووووووبه:beee::beee:


----------



## johna&jesus (26 أغسطس 2013)

روزي86 قال:


> كووووووووووووبه:beee::beee:


 روزى كوبة 
24 شارع الحجا ز:flowers::flowers:


----------



## روزي86 (26 أغسطس 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> روزى كوبة
> 24 شارع الحجا ز:flowers::flowers:


 

هههههههههههه يا سكر:bomb:


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 أغسطس 2013)

*بسمع اليسا : ع بالى 
مع مج نسكافيه احساس بالروقان *​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (26 أغسطس 2013)

*البوم سارة معروف 
عيد تكوينى *​


----------



## magedrn (26 أغسطس 2013)

بسمع خناقة كل يوم كالعادة بين فريق المزاريطة اليوم وفريق كسح فسح الرياضى


----------



## soso a (26 أغسطس 2013)

مع سبق الاصرار​


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 أغسطس 2013)

*جرالى ايه : عمرو دياب*​


----------



## soso a (26 أغسطس 2013)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *البوم سارة معروف
> عيد تكوينى *​




بسمعها  بردوا


----------



## soso a (26 أغسطس 2013)

اه نسيتك ​


----------



## soso a (26 أغسطس 2013)

*بالدموع يارب كلمتك   *


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 أغسطس 2013)

*جوايا ليك : اليسا *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 أغسطس 2013)

*ترنيمة : ادنو اليك ارتاح *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 أغسطس 2013)

*ترنيمة : خطايااااااى 
ساتر ميخائيل *​


----------



## انت شبعي (27 أغسطس 2013)

صوت عصافير


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 أغسطس 2013)

اشكيك لمين .. كاظم الساهر​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (27 أغسطس 2013)

*ترنيمة
حبك شى احترنا فيه
*​


----------



## روزي86 (27 أغسطس 2013)

لا شئ


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 أغسطس 2013)

*امسك يارب ايدي زي بطرس زمان
اما قرب يغرق مسكت ايديه بحنان
ورفعته وسط الموج واديته سلام وامان
وانا زيه ياربي امسك ايدي كماان

الموج عليا عالي يخطف قلبي مني
والريح ياربي شديده وخايف نفسي تخوني
والمركب طالع نازل وصخور بتحطمني
قول للموج يهدا ولصدرك احضني

ادخل يارب سفينتي واملك حياتي تمام
واطرد مني الخوف داوي كل الالام
اسكن جوه قلبي واملاه بالسلام
ابدا ماتسيبني لوحدي امشي وسط الايام

ايماني يارب ضعيف شددني في الايمان
وان يوم انا شكيت فيك او توهت في اي مكان
مانت يارب ايويا قلبك كله حنااان
رجعني تاني ليك اعيش طول الزمان

وفي الابديه ياربي اتمني اكون معاك
جهزلي هناك مكان علشان اكون وياك
مهما كانت ضعفاتي مالي يارب سواك
انت تستر عليا وتفرحني برؤياك
☺☺☺☺☺☺
*​


----------



## چاكس (27 أغسطس 2013)

*ميرهان حسين-سايبهالو*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (27 أغسطس 2013)

*ترنيمة 
يايسوع تعبان
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 أغسطس 2013)

*فااكره ..*.. انا *ناسية وفاكره*
*حبه .... بقا ماضي وذكري*
*يعني .... عندي يادوب فكره
لكن .... خلينا في بكره

اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه
عاللي بتمناااااااه
يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه
عاللي بستناه

نجاه الصغيرة ☼☼فاكره

*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 أغسطس 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *فااكره ..*.. انا *ناسية وفاكره*
> *حبه .... بقا ماضي وذكري*
> *يعني .... عندي يادوب فكره
> لكن .... خلينا في بكره
> ...


*يا جامد انت يا رايق 
بموت فيها الاغنية دى 
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 أغسطس 2013)

*ساعاااااااات ساعاااااااات :الصبوحة *​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (27 أغسطس 2013)

ترنيمة : راجع بعد بعادي​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (27 أغسطس 2013)

ترنيمه : جبار البأس 


جميله اوي ، اسمعووها..​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (27 أغسطس 2013)

*ايديا في جيوبي 
الكينج منير*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 أغسطس 2013)

*ذى العسل : الصبوجة *​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (27 أغسطس 2013)

بتحبني ازاي يارب تحبني
وبرغم طيني تضمني
واما اسالك واطلب ايديك
تشوف دموعي تحنلي​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (27 أغسطس 2013)

ما عندي شئ اقدم لك غير حياتي
اغلى ما عندي اقدم لك عمري وحياتي


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (27 أغسطس 2013)

الانهار بتسقفلك 
كل الالات تعزفلك
ويارب بكلمه منك
كل الملوك تخــدعلك..​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (27 أغسطس 2013)

*حبك شى احترنا فيه
ترنيمة جميلة
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 أغسطس 2013)

*لفتها بلاد : عمرو دياب *​


----------



## magedrn (27 أغسطس 2013)

انا مش بسمع بس بتفرج على ironman3 ينفع هههههههه


----------



## انت شبعي (27 أغسطس 2013)

يبقى انت اكيد في مصر


----------



## انت شبعي (27 أغسطس 2013)

عندي سؤال _ عمرو دياب
اغنية جديدة و لذيذة


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 أغسطس 2013)

*اللى بينى وبينك : جنات *​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (28 أغسطس 2013)

*كاظم الساهر
اغنية محكمة​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 أغسطس 2013)

*انا دنيته : جنات *​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (28 أغسطس 2013)

*يايسوع تعبان 
*​


----------



## انت شبعي (28 أغسطس 2013)

الليلة _ عمرو دياب


----------



## YOYO JESUS (28 أغسطس 2013)

* اول يوم بيعدي عليا عليا عليا
 وانا لوحدي انا لوحدي . .
 صحيت عيني لئتني بنادي بنادي
 بقلبي وروحي بنادي عليك

 كده بردو تسبني وازاي تمشي ومتكلمناش
 عايز اغمض واحلم ان اليوم دا مجاش  

 مش قادر اصدق يا عيني اني مش هشوفه تاني
 بجد واحشني اخده في حضني ويرجعلي تاني

 لسه بحاول اغلب يأسي
 لسه بحاول اكدب نفسي
 لسه بحاول اصدق ان فارقت عنيه
 انا مش قادر لسه اجمع
 كل ما افكر عيني تدمع
 وحشتني وحشتني*​


----------



## انت شبعي (28 أغسطس 2013)

لو كنا بنحبها


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 أغسطس 2013)

*عظة لقداسة البابا شنودة عن الكأبة و الحزن   *
​


----------



## روزي86 (28 أغسطس 2013)

بفكر لسه اسمع حاجه


----------



## انت شبعي (28 أغسطس 2013)

بسمع اغنية لتامر حسني
اسمها ريح بالك


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 أغسطس 2013)

*عظه البابا شنوده الثالث بعنوان كيف تربح الناس بتاريخ 11 5 2011   *
​


----------



## انت شبعي (28 أغسطس 2013)

فيه ناس بتجرح ناس و ناس تشيل في عيونها ناس و ناس قلوبها من الاساس حجر ما يلين _ حسام حبيب ( تقريبا )


----------



## YOYO JESUS (28 أغسطس 2013)

*لما الحمل بيتقل
*​


----------



## انت شبعي (28 أغسطس 2013)

لما تقوم الصبح و ذكرياتك ميح ما انتاش عارف نايم جارح و لا جريح _ حماقي


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 أغسطس 2013)

*صباح الحنين ياما .. صباح الدهب والماس
ولا بعد دي ضمة .. ولا بعد ده احساس
يا100 نهار ابيض
علي شعرك الابيض
انا لاقي قلب ابيض من قلبك فين يااغلي الناااس .
*






مصطفي كامل.. امي
​


----------



## انت شبعي (28 أغسطس 2013)

الناس دي غيرت تاريخ بلد بصوت
الناس دي مستعدة عشان نعيش تموت
فلتحيا مصر و يحيا شعب مصر 
يستاهلوا ننحني لهم اثبتوا انهم اسود


----------



## YOYO JESUS (28 أغسطس 2013)

*نسيت الناس
حسام حبيب
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (28 أغسطس 2013)

*لو من ايدك ضاع اللى بتحبه
واللى نفسك فيه
ارضى بنصيبك واللى مقسوملك وحب اللى تلاقيه
مين فينا نال كل المنى
مين فينا خد غير اللى ليه
*​


----------



## zezza (28 أغسطس 2013)

الكل يعلى هتافه 
الحياة الافضل


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (28 أغسطس 2013)

مش مستعجل ع حلمي الي انا حلمته  ولسه مجاش
 مش مستعجل ما انت يارب الي اجلته ومتنسااش
...​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (28 أغسطس 2013)

برنامج اعقلها وتوكل 
قناة الطريق
​


----------



## johna&jesus (28 أغسطس 2013)

هل اطرق بابك
داليا فهمى​


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 أغسطس 2013)

*الليلة : عمرو دياب *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (29 أغسطس 2013)

*قصاد عينى : عمرو دياب *​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (29 أغسطس 2013)

في الدنيا ياما ناس جرحهوم اغلي نااس
وحرام تنزل دموعنا ع ناس طفوا شموعنا
والعالم منتهاش في يوم ما ودعونا
امانه ياعين بلاش تبكي ع الي بااعونا




​


----------



## R.O.R.O (29 أغسطس 2013)

*خلينى جنبك :عمرو دياب *​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (29 أغسطس 2013)

انا مش عاوز منك حاجه ، ابعد عني وسبني في حالي
انت في عيني بقيت ولا حاجه ، وبقيت عندي رخيص مش غالي
مهما تقول انا قلبي قفلته ، عمري ما هرجع ليك انا تاني
اما الدرس خلاص اتعلمته ، ريح بالك كده وانســـــاني​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (29 أغسطس 2013)

*الله اللي عم يجمعكم 
ايمن كفروني​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (29 أغسطس 2013)

*العالم الله : عمرو دياب *​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (29 أغسطس 2013)

*لما الحمل بيتقل
*​


----------



## johna&jesus (29 أغسطس 2013)

يصنع العجايب​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (29 أغسطس 2013)

*تملي معاك 
عمرو دياب​*


----------



## johna&jesus (29 أغسطس 2013)

عايز منك هديه​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (29 أغسطس 2013)

*بعترف 
عمرو دياب​*


----------



## johna&jesus (29 أغسطس 2013)

علمنى اكون


----------



## kawasaki (29 أغسطس 2013)

*احبك اكرهك *
*عمورررري*​


----------



## johna&jesus (29 أغسطس 2013)

غالى عليك​


----------



## kawasaki (29 أغسطس 2013)

*اصلها بتفرق *
*عمورررري*​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (29 أغسطس 2013)

*صدقتني 
عمرو دياب​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (29 أغسطس 2013)

*عمرى ما نسيتك
وائل جسار*​


----------



## johna&jesus (29 أغسطس 2013)

سلامات يا هواااااا​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (29 أغسطس 2013)

*يايسوع تعبان
*​


----------



## انت شبعي (29 أغسطس 2013)

مش انت اللي ابتديت بالظلم مش انت اللي هدمت الحلم 
( شيرين )


----------



## johna&jesus (29 أغسطس 2013)

_بتحبنى _
_فاديه بازى_​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (29 أغسطس 2013)

روحى وخدانى تاخدنى معاك
 وعايزانى ادوب فى هواك
 واقولك امرك اامرنى
 منايا رضاك
 معاك انت الحياة تتعاش
 ومن غيرك ديه ماتسواش
 وطول عمرى انا وقلبى بنستناك
 روحى وخدانى تاخدنى معاك
 وعايزانى ادوب فى هواك
 واقولك امرك اامرنى
 منايا رضاك
 معاك انت الحياة تتعاش
 ومن غيرك ديه ماتسواش
 وطول عمرى انا وقلبى بنستناك
 ديه الحقيقة حبى ليك له ميت طريقة
 عمرى ما اسيبك دقيقة لو لفين وياك
 ديه الحقيقة حبى ليك له ميت طريقة
 عمرى ما اسيبك دقيقة لو لفين وياك
 ديه الحقيقة حبى ليك له ميت طريقة
 عمرى ما اسيبك دقيقة لو لفين وياك
 ديه الحقيقة حبى ليك له ميت طريقة
 عمرى ما اسيبك دقيقة لو لفين وياااااااااااك
 مكنتش عارفة عاشه لمين
 وبيا الدنيا رايحه لفين
 وجودك جنبى عوضنى باحلى سنين
 لقيت فيك اللى ان عايزاه
 واكتر من اللى بتمناه
 وحاسه بجد ان وانت بنبنى حياه
 مكنتش عارفة عاشه لمين
 وبيا الدنيا رايحه لفين
 وجودك جنبى عوضنى باحلى سنين
 لقيت فيك اللى ان عايزاه
 واكتر من اللى بتمناه
 وحاسه بجد ان وانت بنبنى حياه
 ديه الحقيقة حبى ليك له ميت طريقة
 عمرى ما اسيبك دقيقة لو لفين وياك
 ديه الحقيقة حبى ليك له ميت طريقة
 عمرى ما اسيبك دقيقة لو لفين وياك​


----------



## انت شبعي (29 أغسطس 2013)

مين فينا المصدوم في مشاعره و مين خاين فينا و كداب


----------



## johna&jesus (29 أغسطس 2013)

_قصيدة سكرانة _​


----------



## انت شبعي (29 أغسطس 2013)

مين احن منك التجئ اليه و في كل ضيقي و تعبي اتكل عليه


----------



## johna&jesus (29 أغسطس 2013)

تسلم الايادى 
عاوزا اطلع الاخوانى اللى عندنا 
هههههههههههههه​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (29 أغسطس 2013)

يا قاضي الارامل وابو الايتام
حلال المشاكل صانع السلام 
ان طلبت غيرك انتظاري يطول 
لكن ان دعيتك تيجي علطول


----------



## انت شبعي (29 أغسطس 2013)

*ترنيمة ارجوك يا ابني تعال *


----------



## johna&jesus (29 أغسطس 2013)

علمونا فمدرستنا​


----------



## انت شبعي (29 أغسطس 2013)

ترنيمة جراح حبيبي غالية عليا خلتني اكره كل خطية


----------



## soso a (29 أغسطس 2013)

الهنا عظيم الهنا امين
وحافظ عهده سنين وسنين
بيطعم شعبه فى برية ويطلق اسرى ومسبيين 
اله دانيال ورب داود بنؤمن انه ما زال موجود
ينجى عبيده حسب وعده 
من سيف جليات ومن جب اسود
يا الهنا الصالح شكرا ليك مهما بنشكر مش هنوفيك
دى مراحمك جيل ورا جيل وامانتك ثابتة وما بتزول
اعمالك تشهد لك وتقول يارب مالكش مثيل
فى قلب السجن وفى وسط الضيق
بتيجى بقوة يا اوفى صديق
وان وقف البحر قصاد شعبه تشقه وتعمل طريق
ما فيه ابواب ولا اسوار امامك تقوى يا جبار 
وان اضطهدوا فى مرة اولادك نشوفك وسط آتون النار
اله ابائنا واجدادنا عهودك لينا ولاولادنا
يا فادى من الحفرة حياتنا وواعدنا للسما هتاخدنا
بنعلن ان ايماننا فيك وان يوم انكرنا وصاح الديك
بنظرة حب تذوبنا ونرجع تانى بتوبة اليك​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (29 أغسطس 2013)

*موسيقى مسلسل العشق الممنوع
*​


----------



## soso a (29 أغسطس 2013)

دى اديك محوطانى 
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (29 أغسطس 2013)

*اغنية
bu böyle
من العشق الممنوع
*​


----------



## kawasaki (29 أغسطس 2013)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> *اغنية*
> 
> *bu böyle*
> *من العشق الممنوع*​


 

*ميين ياما !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (29 أغسطس 2013)

*Bu Boyle

بلاش جهل ^_^
*


----------



## انت شبعي (29 أغسطس 2013)

بسمع hot remix


----------



## johna&jesus (29 أغسطس 2013)

الابنودى على دريم​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (29 أغسطس 2013)

*يستجيب لك الرب ف يوم شدتك​*


----------



## soul & life (29 أغسطس 2013)

*ابونا داوود .. علمنى اصنع مشيئتك يارب*


----------



## انت شبعي (29 أغسطس 2013)

الليلة _ عمرو دياب


----------



## johna&jesus (29 أغسطس 2013)

الصبر طيب
جورج وسوف​


----------



## انت شبعي (29 أغسطس 2013)

بسمع اغنية كئيبة لجنات
بتقول في حياتنا انا و انت حاجات كتير و اكيد دة خير
و هكسر الراديو :a82:


----------



## soso a (30 أغسطس 2013)

*مد لي ربي يديك*
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 أغسطس 2013)

*اسعد واحدة : اليسا *​


----------



## soso a (30 أغسطس 2013)

*افرحوا واتهللوا 
*

*
*

*جومانا مدور رووووووعه 
*
​


----------



## soso a (30 أغسطس 2013)

يا نبع المحبه ​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (30 أغسطس 2013)

*يايسوع تعبان
*​


----------



## johna&jesus (30 أغسطس 2013)

_*انتا بتغفر*_
_*فاديه*_​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (30 أغسطس 2013)

*ترنيمة قالي  الشيطان  بولس ملاك*
​


----------



## johna&jesus (30 أغسطس 2013)

مهرجان  اسكندرانى جامد اوى​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (30 أغسطس 2013)

*
*

*
*

*
*

*
*

*
*

*دايما بتخبينى *
​


----------



## johna&jesus (30 أغسطس 2013)

قطر الحياه
احد مكى​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (30 أغسطس 2013)

ترنيمة
*علمنى انتظرك يارب   *

بولس ملاك

​


----------



## johna&jesus (30 أغسطس 2013)

سهرت اليل​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (30 أغسطس 2013)

*متعولش الهم لساتر ميخائيل   *
​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (30 أغسطس 2013)

*القداس الكيرلسي
روعة جدا​*


----------



## johna&jesus (30 أغسطس 2013)

جورج وسوف 
اصعب فراق​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (30 أغسطس 2013)

ترنيمة انا بنتهي من قبل حتي مابتدي .!​


----------



## johna&jesus (30 أغسطس 2013)

يوم الودااااااااااااع​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (30 أغسطس 2013)

*وبعدين ياللي فوقيا*

*هفضل اقييم كدا كتير مش معقول يعني *^,^
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (30 أغسطس 2013)

*ترنيمة بكره هتدبر.   *
​


----------



## johna&jesus (30 أغسطس 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *وبعدين ياللي فوقيا*​
> 
> 
> *هفضل اقييم كدا كتير مش معقول يعني *^,^​


:smi411:
 سلف  ودين


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (30 أغسطس 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> :smi411:
> سلف  ودين


عادي يامااو:heat:

ترنيمة
قويني يارب علي الدنيا وعلي الايام
وان شوفت الدمعه في عينا امسحها قوام


----------



## soso a (30 أغسطس 2013)

1- ثقتي فيك ملهاش حدود هاعدي بيك اعلي السدود 
ومهما زمن الصعب يسود هافضل ارنم زي داوود


القرار ( واثق فيك اكتر من نفسي ياللي عمرك ما بتنساني 
مهما بيكتر همي ويأسي تعزياتك مالية كياني
ثقتي فيك ملهاش حدود هعدي بيك اعلي السدود )

2- مش مستني صديق يواسيني الالامات وياك ترضيني 
طبعت قدمك في البرية همشي وراها وهدوتيني

3-هدفي الواضح شخصك انت انا احلامي عندك انت
اركع عندك انسي العالم علشان ليا فكرك انت​


----------



## johna&jesus (30 أغسطس 2013)

وديع مراد يغني لجورج وسوف ( سلامتك يا سلطان ) 

جامدة بجد ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 أغسطس 2013)

*جرالى ايه :عمرو دياب *​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (30 أغسطس 2013)

*صوتك 
محمد منير*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (30 أغسطس 2013)

*قناة اون تى في*


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 أغسطس 2013)

*فى عيونك :اليسا *​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (30 أغسطس 2013)

*أنا لو اذيته كان عمل لى زيادة عن كده ايه 

 بالعكس عمرى ما أخدت منه نص اللى انا بديه 

 كان عايز إيه 

 يموتنى

 يعنى يرتاح و أنا مجروح 
*​


----------



## kawasaki (30 أغسطس 2013)

*اديني رجعتلك *
*عموررررري*​


----------



## kawasaki (30 أغسطس 2013)

*انا معاك برتاح *
*عمووووووري *​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (30 أغسطس 2013)

ايام و بنعيشها هنعمل ايه ياقلبى فى ناس  ماهمش ناس مفيش احساس ومش بيحسوا بجروحنا دى دموعنا هنحوشها عشان مش صح  نبقا ضعاف نبان ساعة الفراق بنخاف ياريت نغصب على روحنا على ايه ديه حكايه  خلصت من بدرى و الله خلصت من بدرى و الغدر حسيت بيه وعلى ايه على ايه هنبكى  على الماضى ايام و عدت على الفاضى فى ايه هنبكى عليه.... مش فارقه نتكلم  نعيد و نزيد فى ايه على ايه معدش يفيد بكنا عليه خالص الجرح اهو معلم و  ياريتنا نتالم و لا ناسى وداع بوداع محدش ساب حبيبه و ضاع و ادينا خالص  بنتعلم وعلى ايه ديه حكايه خلصت من بدرى و الله خلصت من بدرى و الغدر حسيت  بيه وعلى ايه على ايه هنبكى على الماضى ايام و عدت على الفاضى فى ايه هنبكى  عليه ............وعلى ايه ديه حكايه خلصت من بدرى و الله خلصت من بدرى و  الغدر حسيت بيه وعلى ايه على ايه هنبكى على الماضى ايام و عدت على الفاضى  فى ايه هنبكى عليه .....​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (30 أغسطس 2013)

بارفع اسم الهي عالي عالي لفوق 
تملك في يا ربي يوم ورا يوم بتسود
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 أغسطس 2013)

*ساعات : اليسا *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 أغسطس 2013)

*سبت فراغ كبير : عمرو دياب *​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (30 أغسطس 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3LFp-2UJ9W8


----------



## R.O.R.O (31 أغسطس 2013)

*واهى ذكريات : عمرو دياب *​


----------



## kawasaki (31 أغسطس 2013)

*ايوه انا عارف ان كلامي عليها كتير *
*عمووووووورررررررري*​


----------



## انت شبعي (31 أغسطس 2013)

اتخنقت _ محي


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (31 أغسطس 2013)

*يانــــــــــاس ,, انا تعبـــــــــــان علي دمعي بنـــــــام واصحـــــــي
بقـــــــــالي زمـــــــــان حــــــــزين يازمـــــــــــان نسيــت الضحـــكه والفــرحة !!

يانـــــــاس قلـــــبي تاعبــــــــــني ,, يـــــاناس حد يجاوبني
محــــــدش عنـــده ضحــــكة سلـــــــف
اداري دمــــــــوعي جـــــــواها ؟؟؟؟!
محــــــــدش عنـــــــده فــــــــرحه ســــــلف
دا انــــا قــــــــربت انســـــــــاها ؟؟!!

ياعــــم ياللي ماشــــــي وبــــايع دنيتــك
علمنـــــي اضحــــك ياامــــا ســــــــلفني ضحكتــك !
*​


----------



## johna&jesus (31 أغسطس 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *يانــــــــــاس ,, انا تعبـــــــــــان علي دمعي بنـــــــام واصحـــــــي*
> 
> *بقـــــــــالي زمـــــــــان حــــــــزين يازمـــــــــــان نسيــت الضحـــكه والفــرحة !!*​
> *يانـــــــاس قلـــــبي تاعبــــــــــني ,, يـــــاناس حد يجاوبني*​*محــــــدش عنـــده ضحــــكة سلـــــــف*​*اداري دمــــــــوعي جـــــــواها ؟؟؟؟!*
> ...



:new6::new6::new6::new6:


----------



## johna&jesus (31 أغسطس 2013)

بنفكر فالنااااااااااااس​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (31 أغسطس 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> :new6::new6::new6::new6:


هي دي الضحكة السلف
بجد كتر شيرك :new6::new6:[/COLOR]


----------



## R.O.R.O (31 أغسطس 2013)

*الا انت : نجاة *​


----------



## johna&jesus (31 أغسطس 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> هي دي الضحكة السلف
> بجد كتر شيرك :new6::new6:



 اى خدمة وهو احنا عندنا اعز منيك ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (31 أغسطس 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> اى خدمة وهو احنا عندنا اعز منيك ​


ربنا يفرحك يارب

طيب وانت هتقعد من غير ضحكة كدا
لالا ميرضنيش
خد ياعم ضحكتك اهي:new6::new6:


----------



## johna&jesus (31 أغسطس 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ربنا يفرحك يارب
> 
> طيب وانت هتقعد من غير ضحكة كدا
> لالا ميرضنيش
> خد ياعم ضحكتك اهي:new6::new6:


 :new6::new6::new6::new6::new6:
لا لا خليهمليك :new6::new6::new6::new6:


----------



## انت شبعي (31 أغسطس 2013)

انسان _ حمزة نمرة


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (31 أغسطس 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> :new6::new6::new6::new6::new6:
> لا لا خليهمليك :new6::new6::new6::new6:


كل دي ضحكات
ده لو عبد الباسط شافك هيفرح بيك اووي:new6::new6:


انا بسمع اغنيه :,,
*نفسي ,, نفسي احب يادنيا نفسي
نفسي,, نفسي اعيش يومين لنفسي
نفسي اهرب من ضميري
نفسي ابطل اعيش لغيري
نفسي احرم ادي خيري للي بيقول يالا نفـــــسي

نفســــــــــــي يادنيا ,,طارق الشيخ
*


----------



## johna&jesus (31 أغسطس 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> كل دي ضحكات
> ده لو عبد الباسط شافك هيفرح بيك اووي:new6::new6:
> 
> 
> ...


 ليكى تقيم  بجد فناااااااااااااانه 
عاوزين نعمل قسم اغنى ونخليكى مشرفة عليه :new6::new6::new6::new6:


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (31 أغسطس 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> ليكى تقيم  بجد فناااااااااااااانه
> عاوزين نعمل قسم اغنى ونخليكى مشرفة عليه :new6::new6::new6::new6:


*فين موصلنيش تقيمات:new6:

تصدق حلوة فكرة قسم الاغاني دي 
يالا علينا وعلي روك:new6::new6:

لا انا كنت بفكر اقترح قسم لاخبار الفنانين بس مش عارفه هينفع ولا ممنوع:blush2:
*


----------



## johna&jesus (31 أغسطس 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *فين موصلنيش تقيمات:new6:*
> 
> *تصدق حلوة فكرة قسم الاغاني دي *
> *يالا علينا وعلي روك:new6::new6:*
> ...


 :new6::new6::new6:
ال اخبار فنانين ال 
انا اللى جبت دا كله لنفسى
:t19::t19::t19:


----------



## انت شبعي (31 أغسطس 2013)

افتح قلبك تفرح _ ننوستي :new4:


----------



## johna&jesus (31 أغسطس 2013)

سلمتلك 
عمرووووووو​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (31 أغسطس 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> :new6::new6::new6:
> ال اخبار فنانين ال
> انا اللى جبت دا كله لنفسى
> :t19::t19::t19:


طب خلاص متزعلش روحي يافنانين روحي يافنانين:new6:

بسمع اغنيه:,,
*دايما تلوعني 
دايما تسمعني
كلام بيوجعني
ياحبيبي ليه؟؟
ليه العذاب ليا
ده الجرح نار فيا
ياوخدني تسليا 
ايه ذنبي ايه؟!

اجـــــرح,, طارق الشيخ
*


----------



## johna&jesus (31 أغسطس 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> طب خلاص متزعلش روحي يافنانين روحي يافنانين:new6:
> :new6::new6::new6:
> 
> بسمع اغنيه:,,
> ...


ابوس ايدك كفاية منديلى مش معايا
:new6::new6::new6:


----------



## انت شبعي (31 أغسطس 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> طب خلاص متزعلش روحي يافنانين روحي يافنانين:new6:
> 
> بسمع اغنيه:,,
> *دايما تلوعني *
> ...


 طارق الشيخ دة الحزن كله
ايه دة يا شيخة الكابة دي :2:


----------



## انت شبعي (31 أغسطس 2013)

ازاااااااااي _ منيررررررر


----------



## johna&jesus (31 أغسطس 2013)

_*امتى نسيتك*_
_*شيماء هلالى*_​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (31 أغسطس 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> ابوس ايدك كفاية منديلى مش معايا
> :new6::new6::new6:





انت شبعي قال:


> طارق الشيخ دة الحزن كله
> ايه دة يا شيخة الكابة دي :2:


تصدقوا صعبتوا عليا:new6::new6:
خلاص خلاص مش هسمع كدا تاني:love34:


بسمع اغنية :,,
*انا مش عارفني انا توهت مني انا مش انا !
ولا دي ملامحي ولا شكلي شكلي ولا ده انا !
ابص لروحي فاجئة لقيتني كبرت فاجئة 
تعــــــــبت من المفأجاه ونزلت دمعتي:shutup22::shutup22:
قوليلي ايه يامريتي ؟!! قوليلي ايه حكايتي ؟!!
تكونش دي نهايتي واخر قصتي ؟!!

انا مش عارفني انا توهت مني انا مش انااااااا
ولا دي ملامحي ولا شكلي شكلي ولا دا انااااااااااااااا:shutup22:

عبد الباسط حمودي ,, انا مش عارفني:flowers:
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (31 أغسطس 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> بسمع اغنية :,,
> *انا مش عارفني انا توهت مني انا مش انا !
> ولا دي ملامحي ولا شكلي شكلي ولا ده انا !
> ابص لروحي فاجئة لقيتني كبرت فاجئة
> ...


*حوووووووه دى *


----------



## johna&jesus (31 أغسطس 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> تصدقوا صعبتوا عليا:new6::new6:
> خلاص خلاص مش هسمع كدا تاني:love34:
> 
> 
> ...


دا مرار طافح 
:new6:​
:new6::new6::new6:
الله يفرح قلبيك 
اسجل خرووووووووووج
مش طالبه نك وربنا  الواحد لسا بيفوق​ 
انا بسمع سيبت فراغ كتير :smil15::smil15::smil15:​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (31 أغسطس 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *حوووووووه دى *


اخيرا حد عجبه حاجه ياربي:new6:


----------



## انت شبعي (31 أغسطس 2013)

رامي صبري مصدعني اوووووف


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (31 أغسطس 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> دا مرار طافح
> :new6:
> :new6::new6::new6:
> الله يفرح قلبيك
> ...


*ههههههههه ايوة هو مرار طافح

ده علي اساس ان اغنيه سبت فراغ كبير دي مبهجه اووي يعني*
*:new6:*


----------



## R.O.R.O (31 أغسطس 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *ههههههههه ايوة هو مرار طافح
> 
> ده علي اساس ان اغنيه سبت فراغ كبير دي مبهجه اووي يعني*
> *:new6:*


*بت يا بتول لحد عمرو وتقفى مكانك 
الاعمرو واغانى عمرو ده انا اقطع علاقتى بيكى وانتى عارفة انا ندلة هههههه*


----------



## johna&jesus (31 أغسطس 2013)

​


واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *ههههههههه ايوة هو مرار طافح*
> 
> *ده علي اساس ان اغنيه سبت فراغ كبير دي مبهجه اووي يعني*
> *:new6:*


يا بنتى مانتى  اللى يشوفيك يعرف يبتهج :t19:
:t19:​
زهقتينى :new6::new6::new6:​


----------



## johna&jesus (31 أغسطس 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *بت يا بتول لحد عمرو وتقفى مكانك *
> *الاعمرو واغانى عمرو ده انا اقطع علاقتى بيكى وانتى عارفة انا ندلة هههههه*


:new6::new6::new6::new6::new6:
عمرو اه مالفراق 
الله ينور يا روروووووووووووو
شوفت المحبه يا ولاد 
:new6::new6::new6:​


----------



## انت شبعي (31 أغسطس 2013)

عمرو دياب وحشتيني
اغنية رومانتيكية عشان تروقني من نكد انغام و رامي صبري


----------



## R.O.R.O (31 أغسطس 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> :new6::new6::new6::new6::new6:
> عمرو اه مالفراق
> الله ينور يا روروووووووووووو
> شوفت المحبه يا ولاد
> :new6::new6::new6:​


*واد يا جون ملكش دعوة بيها خليها هى فى اوكا واورتيجا بتوعها دول 
قال عمرو قال هتتكلم على اغاينه :bomb:*


----------



## johna&jesus (31 أغسطس 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *واد يا جون ملكش دعوة بيها خليها هى فى اوكا واورتيجا بتوعها دول *
> *قال عمرو قال هتتكلم على اغاينه :bomb:*


 'مش عارف انا :new6::new6::new6::new6:


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (31 أغسطس 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *بت يا بتول لحد عمرو وتقفى مكانك
> الاعمرو واغانى عمرو ده انا اقطع علاقتى بيكى وانتى عارفة انا ندلة هههههه*


هههههههه استوب طبعا
انتي تعرفي صدقيني يارورو
زمان من حوالي 6 سنين مثلا كنت بعشق عمر دياب ده بطريقه فظيعه اما كان يجي فيديو كليب بتاعه في التلفزيون تلتقيني عماله اطنطت من الفرحه وتلاقيني متنحه اووي 
بس مش عارفه حسيت انه خاب اوي الفتره دي واغانيه بقت مش بتعجبني
اما بسمعه بسمع الاغاني القديمة بس لانه جميله ومتتعوضش


johna&jesus قال:


> يا بنتى مانتى  اللى يشوفيك يعرف يبتهج :t19:
> :t19:
> زهقتينى :new6::new6::new6:​​​



خلاص هبقي مُبهجه هههههه

بسمع اغنيه,,.
*حقـــــــك عليا ياليالي متزعليش ,, متزعليش
زعلانه طيب فهميني ازاي اعيش,, ازاي اعيش؟؟!
انام يقولوا نايم تعبان حب وسهر
اقوم يقولوا قام اما غاب القمر!
وانا انا انا 
انا قاعد اعد نجوم الضهر
من الجرح نسيت كام يوم في الشهر
لا سلام ,, لا كلام ,, لا خبر ,, ولا حس
اهي دنيــــــــا عايشيــــــــن فيهـــــا وبـــــس:shutup22:

سلطان الطرب الوسوف ابو وديع جـــــــورج وســــــوف:flowers:
*​​​​


----------



## johna&jesus (31 أغسطس 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> هههههههه استوب طبعا
> انتي تعرفي صدقيني يارورو
> زمان من حوالي 6 سنين مثلا كنت بعشق عمر دياب ده بطريقه فظيعه اما كان يجي فيديو كليب بتاعه في التلفزيون تلتقيني عماله اطنطت من الفرحه وتلاقيني متنحه اووي
> بس مش عارفه حسيت انه خاب اوي الفتره دي واغانيه بقت مش بتعجبني
> ...


 :flowers::flowers::new6::new6:


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (31 أغسطس 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> :flowers::flowers::new6::new6:


شكلها عجبتك:new6:

*ياصياد الطيور ياخالي
صباعك عن زناد الموت
انا العصفور ضعيف الحال
ولا اكفيش لعيالك قوت

انا العصفور وليف الخضره والميه
انا المولود علي كفوف الجنينية .

ابو وديع .. صياد الطيور
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (31 أغسطس 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> هههههههه استوب طبعا
> انتي تعرفي صدقيني يارورو
> زمان من حوالي 6 سنين مثلا كنت بعشق عمر دياب ده بطريقه فظيعه اما كان يجي فيديو كليب بتاعه في التلفزيون تلتقيني عماله اطنطت من الفرحه وتلاقيني متنحه اووي
> بس مش عارفه حسيت انه خاب اوي الفتره دي واغانيه بقت مش بتعجبني
> اما بسمعه بسمع الاغاني القديمة بس لانه جميله ومتتعوضش


*يابنتى عمرو دياب ميخبش ابدا 
اه اغنية القديمة تحفة بس كمان الجديد جميل 
انتى بس اللى مش بتركزى معاه 
بصلا الاستيتس ده كان على الفيس على عمرو دياب عجبنى اوى 
*
*1983  - 2013
 ويبقي عمرو دياب رقم واحد
 اتفقتم ام.اختلفتم
 عالميته تخطت الحدود
 جماهيريته فاقت الخيال
 ولد ليكون اسطوره
 عمرو دياب مش اغنيه تتطلع.موضه وتاخد وقتها ولا البوم يطرقع وياخد وقته
 عمرو دياب ده.مطرب ليل نهار تسمعه يفهمنا ويحسنا ويحس ذوقنا المطرب الوحيد
  اللي بيقدر باغنيه يخدك لدنيا تانيه ويعيشك خيال الاغنيه اللي بتسمعها
 المطرب الوحيد اللي لما تسمعله البوم او اغنيه تقول احسن من اللي قبله*​


----------



## johna&jesus (31 أغسطس 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> شكلها عجبتك:new6:
> 
> *ياصياد الطيور ياخالي*
> *صباعك عن زناد الموت*
> ...


 :flowers::flowers::flowers:
كا معايا واحد فالشغل مزهقنى بها 
مكنتش بحبها بس خليته ماشى معايا فمرة وحبيت ارخم عليه
والاغنيه دى انت شغاله
قولتله الله ااغنيه دى حلوة اوى 
طلع يجرى ورايا فالشارع 
:new6::new6::new6:


----------



## johna&jesus (31 أغسطس 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *يابنتى عمرو دياب ميخبش ابدا *
> *اه اغنية القديمة تحفة بس كمان الجديد جميل *
> *انتى بس اللى مش بتركزى معاه *
> *بصلا الاستيتس ده كان على الفيس على عمرو دياب عجبنى اوى *​
> ...


انتى هتمثلى انتى كمان :new6::new6::new6:
لو نهدا حبه 
وائل جسار :smil15::smil15:


----------



## R.O.R.O (31 أغسطس 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> انتى هتمثلى انتى كمان :new6::new6::new6:
> لو نهدا حبه
> وائل جسار :smil15::smil15:


*هههههههههه شكلك بتخبط فى الحلل 
انت اصلا اخرك تسمع شعبولا* :smil15:


----------



## johna&jesus (31 أغسطس 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههههه شكلك بتخبط فى الحلل *
> *انت اصلا اخرك تسمع شعبولا* :smil15:


لا انا هشتغل مع بتول هسمع اوكا واورتيجا 
وابو وديع 
ه:new6::new6::new6::new6:​


----------



## روزي86 (31 أغسطس 2013)

عمرووووووو دياب


----------



## johna&jesus (31 أغسطس 2013)

روزي86 قال:


> عمرووووووو دياب


_*دانتى جايه تهزرى بقى :t19::t19::t19:*_​


----------



## R.O.R.O (31 أغسطس 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> لا انا هشتغل مع بتول هسمع اوكا واورتيجا
> وابو وديع
> ه:new6::new6::new6::new6:​



*هههههههه اوكا واروتيجا 
طب انا معرفكش من دلوقتى *



johna&jesus قال:


> _*دانتى جايه تهزرى بقى :t19::t19::t19:*_​



*ايه ناس عندها ذوق انت مالك انت *


----------



## johna&jesus (31 أغسطس 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههه اوكا واروتيجا *
> *طب انا معرفكش من دلوقتى *
> :new6::new6::new6:​
> 
> *ايه ناس عندها ذوق انت مالك انت *


وانتى ماليك انتى الله انا  وروزى  وشكل روزى هتدخل تحرجنى عالم  عاالم مش عارف اقول عليها ايه :bomb::bomb:​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (31 أغسطس 2013)

يعني النت يفصل عندي 5 دقايق لاقيكم بتجيبوا في سيرتي
وفي سيرة اوكا واورتيكا وابو وديع هههه​


----------



## johna&jesus (31 أغسطس 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> يعني النت يفصل عندي 5 دقايق لاقيكم بتجيبوا في سيرتي
> 
> وفي سيرة اوكا واورتيكا وابو وديع هههه​


:new6::new6::new6:
بكل خيررررررررررر​


----------



## انت شبعي (31 أغسطس 2013)

> هههههههه استوب طبعا
> انتي تعرفي صدقيني يارورو
> زمان من حوالي 6 سنين مثلا كنت بعشق عمر دياب ده بطريقه فظيعه اما كان يجي فيديو كليب بتاعه في التلفزيون تلتقيني عماله اطنطت من الفرحه وتلاقيني متنحه اووي
> بس مش عارفه حسيت انه خاب اوي الفتره دي واغانيه بقت مش بتعجبني
> اما بسمعه بسمع الاغاني القديمة بس لانه جميله ومتتعوضش


اعتررررررررض و بشدة
لسة له اغاني حلوة يا وثوقتي عيب عليكي
طب سمعتي اغنية الليلة ؟
اغنية جامدة موت اسمعيها


> _*يابنتى عمرو دياب ميخبش ابدا *
> *اه اغنية القديمة تحفة بس كمان الجديد جميل *
> *انتى بس اللى مش بتركزى معاه *
> *بصلا الاستيتس ده كان على الفيس على عمرو دياب عجبنى اوى *
> ...


اشطة عليكي يابت يا رورو
مية مية


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (31 أغسطس 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *يابنتى عمرو دياب ميخبش ابدا
> اه اغنية القديمة تحفة بس كمان الجديد جميل
> انتى بس اللى مش بتركزى معاه
> بصلا الاستيتس ده كان على الفيس على عمرو دياب عجبنى اوى
> ...


برضو ابو وديع يكسسسسسسسسسسسب:new6:


johna&jesus قال:


> :flowers::flowers::flowers:
> كا معايا واحد فالشغل مزهقنى بها
> مكنتش بحبها بس خليته ماشى معايا فمرة وحبيت ارخم عليه
> والاغنيه دى انت شغاله
> ...


والنعيمة صحبك ده بيفهم ابقي سلملي عليه:new6:


----------



## R.O.R.O (31 أغسطس 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> وانتى ماليك انتى الله انا  وروزى  وشكل روزى هتدخل تحرجنى عالم  عاالم مش عارف اقول عليها ايه :bomb::bomb:​


*ان شاء الله هتحرجك على  الهوا
وهفرح فيك*


----------



## johna&jesus (31 أغسطس 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ان شاء الله هتحرجك على  الهوا*
> *وهفرح فيك*


اهى طفشت :new6::new6::new6::new6:
ادى اللى فبالى 
محمد حماقى 
جامدة اووووووووى 
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (31 أغسطس 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> اعتررررررررض و بشدة
> لسة له اغاني حلوة يا وثوقتي عيب عليكي
> طب سمعتي اغنية الليلة ؟
> اغنية جامدة موت اسمعيها
> ...


مش اليله دي اللي كانت في فيلم الزوجه التانيه
الليله ياعمده:new6:


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (31 أغسطس 2013)

*ااااااااااااااااه حبايب
بس فين الحب غايب ؟!
وليه ياقلبي مالكش نايب

شافوا ايه بس في عينينا
سمعوا ايه يتقال علينا
صدقوا صعبان علينا
من فراق اغلي الحبايب*

ابو وديع ,, اه حبايب​


----------



## انت شبعي (31 أغسطس 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> مش اليله دي اللي كانت في فيلم الزوجه التانيه
> الليله ياعمده:new6:


 هههههههههههه
لا يااوختشي طبعا مش هي
دي اغنية افراح
بتقول 
الليلة حبيبي الليلة ليلة عمرنا
الليلة دي اجمل ليلة في حياتي انا
ايش فهمك انتي ف الاغاني الرومانسية
خليكي انتي في جورج وسوف


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (31 أغسطس 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> هههههههههههه
> لا يااوختشي طبعا مش هي
> دي اغنية افراح
> بتقول
> ...


طب احياة النبي اول مره اسمعها

طيب انا هخليني في جورجي وانتي خليكي في عمورك:new6:


----------



## انت شبعي (31 أغسطس 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> طب احياة النبي اول مره اسمعها
> 
> طيب انا هخليني في جورجي وانتي خليكي في عمورك:new6:


 لا انتي خليكي في جورجك و انا خليني في فؤشي
( محمد فؤاد ) :new6:


----------



## انت شبعي (31 أغسطس 2013)

اسباب كتير بتفرق الناس في الحياة _ فؤؤؤؤؤش


----------



## كرستينا كركر (31 أغسطس 2013)

*ترنيمه للعدرا*
​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (31 أغسطس 2013)

*قداس أبونا أنطونيوس سعد​*​*​*♥ ♥ ♥​


----------



## انت شبعي (31 أغسطس 2013)

الدنيا مولد _ عدوية


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (31 أغسطس 2013)

يالي معاك النفس بتفرح والقلب بيتهني ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (31 أغسطس 2013)

*اخر ماكان في بالي انك تجرح فيا
والله انا من المفاجاه بتلف الدنيا بيا*

جورج وسوف ,, مستني مني ايه​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (31 أغسطس 2013)

*غمضت عينى
رامى صبرى
*​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (31 أغسطس 2013)

*نعم يا حبيبي
حليييييييييييييم​*


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (31 أغسطس 2013)

اعقلها وتوكل 
قناة الطريق


----------



## R.O.R.O (31 أغسطس 2013)

*زدينى عشقا : كاظم *​


----------



## johna&jesus (31 أغسطس 2013)

انا كتير عليك 
سميرة سعيد​


----------



## kawasaki (31 أغسطس 2013)

*وحياتي خليكي *
*عمووووري *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (31 أغسطس 2013)

*ريحة الحبايب : عمرو دياب *​


----------



## johna&jesus (31 أغسطس 2013)

التامل دا جميل اوى لابونا داود ​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (31 أغسطس 2013)

*معقول تغير من انت
لا قول كلام غير دا
دا لاشكل ولاهيبة والشك فيه عيبة
والله دى غريبة
فكر كدة واهدى
^_^

اغنية لشذى مااعرفش اسمها اول مرة اسمعها
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 سبتمبر 2013)

*جرالى ايه : عمرو دياب *​


----------



## johna&jesus (1 سبتمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *جرالى ايه : عمرو دياب *​


 :new6::new6::new6:
هى قلت النوم بس
:smil15::smil15:


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 سبتمبر 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> :new6::new6::new6:
> هى قلت النوم بس
> :smil15::smil15:



*انت تانى يابنى ابعد عنى يابنى 
مش عاوزة انام اصلا مش بحب النوم ههههههه
ايه اللى مسهرك اللى زيك ناموا من بدرى 
*​


----------



## johna&jesus (1 سبتمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *انت تانى يابنى ابعد عنى يابنى *
> *مش عاوزة انام اصلا مش بحب النوم ههههههه*
> *ايه اللى مسهرك اللى زيك ناموا من بدرى *​


 عندى مشوار بدرى بس معشى عشا تيقيل :new6::new6::new6:
القيش معاكى محميتين :smil15::smil15:


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 سبتمبر 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> عندى مشوار بدرى بس معشى عشا تيقيل :new6::new6::new6:
> القيش معاكى محميتين :smil15::smil15:



*احسن الهى يطبق على مراوحك ومتعرفش تنام *
*لا عندى عسلين محجر ينفعوا :smil15:*​


----------



## johna&jesus (1 سبتمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *احسن الهى يطبق على مراوحك ومتعرفش تنام *
> *لا عندى عسلين محجر ينفعوا :smil15:*​


 :new6::new6::new6:
فينك ياعم ايهاب
وربنا ابلغ عنيك
هههههههههههههههههه
:new6::new6:
ربنا يخليك يا رورو 
عارفة بامانه الغلاوة اللى فقلبيك ليا :smil15::smil15:


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 سبتمبر 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> :new6::new6::new6:
> فينك ياعم ايهاب
> وربنا ابلغ عنيك
> هههههههههههههههههه
> ...


*ماله ايهاب يا واد انت سيب الرجل فى حاله هههههههه
روح بلغ ياخويا انت بتهددنى انت عارف مبتهددش 
لا معرفش الغلاوة :smil15:
*​


----------



## johna&jesus (1 سبتمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ماله ايهاب يا واد انت سيب الرجل فى حاله هههههههه*
> *روح بلغ ياخويا انت بتهددنى انت عارف مبتهددش *
> *لا معرفش الغلاوة :smil15:*​


طيب  مانا عارف
 :new6::new6:
امشى بقى 
علشان اروح انام :t17::t17:​


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 سبتمبر 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> طيب  مانا عارف
> :new6::new6:
> امشى بقى
> علشان اروح انام :t17::t17:​



*ان شاء الله مش هتعرف تنام 
ربنا هيرزقك باى حاجة تقلق منامك 
زى ما انا مش عارفة انام :bomb:
*​


----------



## johna&jesus (1 سبتمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ان شاء الله مش هتعرف تنام *
> *ربنا هيرزقك باى حاجة تقلق منامك *
> *زى ما انا مش عارفة انام :bomb:*​


:new6::new6::new6:
ابوس ايديك كفايه هعيط
مديلى مش معايا  هعيط​


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 سبتمبر 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> :new6::new6::new6:
> ابوس ايديك كفايه هعيط
> مديلى مش معايا  هعيط​



*ههههههههه 
امسح فى الكم شغال :fun_lol:
ولا اجبلك انا كلينكس عندى كتير *:bomb:​


----------



## johna&jesus (1 سبتمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههه *
> *امسح فى الكم شغال :fun_lol:*
> *ولا اجبلك انا كلينكس عندى كتير *:bomb:​


لالالالالالالالا  خليهمليك انتى بقى تصبحى على خير لحسن بنام على الكيبورد:smil15:
احلمليك معايا باى حاجة :new6::new6::new6:
تصبحى على نور ام النور يا رورو ياختى​


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 سبتمبر 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> لالالالالالالالا  خليهمليك انتى بقى تصبحى على خير لحسن بنام على الكيبورد:smil15:
> احلمليك معايا باى حاجة :new6::new6::new6:
> تصبحى على نور ام النور يا رورو ياختى​


*مش لو عرفت تنام اصلا برضوا مش هتنام ان شاء الله 
*
*تصبح على نور ام نور يا جون ياخويا *​


----------



## magedrn (1 سبتمبر 2013)

اهاجر واسيبك لمين


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 سبتمبر 2013)

*لو تعود : ساتر ميخائيل *​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (1 سبتمبر 2013)

*البوم المرنمة الجميلة سارة معروف *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 سبتمبر 2013)

*انى لرافع : ساتر ميخائيل *​


----------



## +Sameh+ (1 سبتمبر 2013)

ارجع يا قلبي - نيفين شكر الله -​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (1 سبتمبر 2013)

قداس كيرلسي


----------



## +Sameh+ (1 سبتمبر 2013)

كل يوم تحت صليبكـ ​


----------



## johna&jesus (1 سبتمبر 2013)

_ذكرى _
_عارف انا نفسى فايه_​


----------



## +Sameh+ (1 سبتمبر 2013)

في عتمة الليل الحزين ​


----------



## johna&jesus (1 سبتمبر 2013)

محمد حماقى 
حاجة مستخبية​


----------



## kawasaki (1 سبتمبر 2013)

*صلاه باكر*​


----------



## kawasaki (1 سبتمبر 2013)

*خلينا نشوفك انا و عنيا*
*عموووووووري *​


----------



## johna&jesus (1 سبتمبر 2013)

فى واحدة لما تقبلها تسيب الدنيا وتجيلها​


----------



## johna&jesus (1 سبتمبر 2013)

آدى اللى فى بالى بالمللى
قمر ومن السما نزلى
دى بسم الله ماشاء الله 
تشوفها تسمى وتصلى

عشان اوصفها مالهاش حل
كلام اغانيا كله اقل
دى خير فى حياتى جانى وهل
ومن حظى انه متشالى

عشان اوصفها مالهاش حل
كلام اغانيا كله اقل
دى خير فى حياتى جانى وهل
ومن حظى انه متشالى

بنسبة مية فى المية 
حاجات اتغيرت فيا
دى حلم بعيد ياناس
دى اكيد هدية ربنا ليا

بنسبة مية فى المية 
حاجات اتغيرت فيا
دى حلم بعيد ياناس
دى اكيد هدية ربنا ليا

عشان اوصفها مالهاش حل
كلام اغانيا كله اقل
دى خير فى حياتى جانى وهل
ومن حظى انه متشالى

عشان اوصفها مالهاش حل
كلام اغانيا كله اقل
دى خير فى حياتى جانى وهل
ومن حظى انه متشالى

فى واحدة لما تقابلها
تسيب الدنيا وتجيلها
بغنى سنين لكل الناس
ومن الليلة هغنيلها

عشان اوصفها مالهاش حل
كلام اغانيا كله اقل
دى خير فى حياتى جانى وهل
ومن حظى انه متشالى

عشان اوصفها مالهاش حل
كلام اغانيا كله اقل
دى خير فى حياتى جانى وهل
ومن حظى انه متشالى​


----------



## johna&jesus (1 سبتمبر 2013)

فاااات قرب عليا و خد تالت اربع حاجات

خد قلبى منى خد علقى بالساعات

وانا مفتكرتش بكده مهما كان

دى حكايه تتعمل مسلسلات

احساسا كده قالو بيعمل معجزات

خلانى اجمع و اسمع معلومااات

ده قمر يجنن و عملى قلاباااان


وده اللى من زمااان نفسى ابقى جنبه

و اللى اتقلب مجنون عشان نفسى ابقى جنبه 

واللى راضى راضى اموت كمان بس ابقى جنبه

يعنى اديله عمرى طيب يعنى مين برتاح 



وده اللى من زمااان نفسى ابقى جنبه

و اللى اتقلب مجنون عشان نفسى ابقى جنبه 

واللى راضى راضى اموت كمان بس ابقى جنبه

يعنى اديله عمرى طيب يعنى مين برتاح 

ما تقولوله خدها من قصر ها من سكاااااات من سكااااااات

ميييين يعمل كده الا ناس قليلين

كأنه جنبى و حبيبى من سنين

و ده مش طبيعى ده سحر ولا ايه

واا كنت عادى لسه من يومين


مبقتش بحلم و خلاص مبقاش خيال

حبيته طبعا مش محتاجه لسؤال

وان انا اسيبه مفيش فيها احتمال



وده اللى من زمااان نفسى ابقى جنبه

و اللى اتقلب مجنون عشان نفسى ابقى جنبه 

واللى راضى راضى اموت كمان بس ابقى جنبه

يعنى اديله عمرى طيب يعنى مين برتاح 
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (1 سبتمبر 2013)

إرجع يا قلبي -نيفين شكرالله-​


----------



## +Sameh+ (1 سبتمبر 2013)

مين أحن منكـ ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 سبتمبر 2013)

*انا بحبك اكتر :عمرو دياب *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 سبتمبر 2013)

*خلينا لوحدينا :عمرو دياب *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 سبتمبر 2013)

*بص  انا مسئولة منك يعني تشيل عني همومي تدلعني وانا محتاجه ف يوم تسمعني كتير
 ع  طول عايزه احس بطبتك احس في ضعفي اني انا بنتك وان حد عكسني ع طريقتك غيرررررر
*

*مسئولة منك : شيرين 
*​


----------



## kawasaki (1 سبتمبر 2013)

*صلاه الغروب*
*روعه *​


----------



## چاكس (1 سبتمبر 2013)

*حماقى واحدة واحدة*


----------



## johna&jesus (1 سبتمبر 2013)

حماقى كان مالى​


----------



## kawasaki (1 سبتمبر 2013)

*Cheb Mami-Let Me Cry Let Me Rai*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (1 سبتمبر 2013)

يا اللي بديت الرحلة معايا واثق فيك انك هاتكمل​


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 سبتمبر 2013)

*يارب خلينى اعشلك :هايدى منتصر *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 سبتمبر 2013)

*يسوع رفيقى : هايدى منتصر *​


----------



## +Sameh+ (1 سبتمبر 2013)

بتوحشيني - جسار -​


----------



## johna&jesus (1 سبتمبر 2013)

تأملات للنفس الحزينة - أبونا داود لمعي ​


----------



## johna&jesus (2 سبتمبر 2013)

تأمل لحظات لم تدوم - أبونا داود لمعي ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 سبتمبر 2013)

*قولوا للصديق خير *​


----------



## johna&jesus (2 سبتمبر 2013)

‏هوذا يمر علي   ابونا داود لمعي ​


----------



## kawasaki (2 سبتمبر 2013)

*صلاه باكر *​


----------



## kawasaki (2 سبتمبر 2013)

*متخافيش *
*عمورررري*​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (2 سبتمبر 2013)

مافيش منك
عمروو


----------



## kawasaki (2 سبتمبر 2013)

*اي دمعة حزن لا*
*حفله*​


----------



## انت شبعي (2 سبتمبر 2013)

اجيال ورا اجيال


----------



## kawasaki (2 سبتمبر 2013)

*صلاه الغروب *​


----------



## انت شبعي (2 سبتمبر 2013)

بعد قريب جدا يجي يجي يوم الاختطاف استعدوا يا مؤمنين دة الراعي جاي للخراف
لا تعب و لا احزان لا بكاء و لا دموع و هنسكن مع الحنان حبيب القلب يسوع


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (2 سبتمبر 2013)

بارفع اسم الهي عالى عالى لفوق ​


----------



## انت شبعي (2 سبتمبر 2013)

رجعــــــت للصفر من مكان ما بدأت
اتخنقـــــــت ( محي )


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (2 سبتمبر 2013)

اثـبــت مــكــانك ، هــنـا عــنوانـــك ، دا الخــوف بــيــخــاف مــنـك​


----------



## انت شبعي (2 سبتمبر 2013)

البحر _ مصطفى قمر


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (2 سبتمبر 2013)

[YOUTUBE]YlSMp8TW-Ms[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (2 سبتمبر 2013)

متعولشي الهم ومتخافشي ربـــ ـنا مـــ ــوجــ ـود​


----------



## انت شبعي (2 سبتمبر 2013)

اشوف فيك يوم _ عبد الفتاح الجريني


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (2 سبتمبر 2013)

يالي موت بــدالي​


----------



## johna&jesus (2 سبتمبر 2013)

تأمل يجرح ويعصب ... للقمص داود لمعى ​


----------



## انت شبعي (2 سبتمبر 2013)

صفر على الشمال


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (2 سبتمبر 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> تأمل يجرح ويعصب ... للقمص داود لمعى ​





هـاحملها واسمعها

ميرسي ليك ياجميل:08:


----------



## johna&jesus (3 سبتمبر 2013)

!! MR.BeBo !! قال:


> هـاحملها واسمعها
> 
> ميرسي ليك ياجميل:08:


ياريت 
بركتها حلوة اوووووووى 
مفيش شكر دى خدمة 
واعرف ان ربنا هو اللى بعتلك دا مش انا :08:​


----------



## انت شبعي (3 سبتمبر 2013)

عامر منيب _ شوق و حنين


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (3 سبتمبر 2013)

*ترنيمة يا جميل في الصفات ( لشغيعي الملاك ميخائيل ) 
المرنمة سارة معروف*​


----------



## انت شبعي (3 سبتمبر 2013)

عظمة على عظمة


----------



## R.O.R.O (3 سبتمبر 2013)

*بموت فى حبك انا : عمرو دياب *​


----------



## kawasaki (3 سبتمبر 2013)

*القداس الباسيلي*​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (3 سبتمبر 2013)

*القداس الغرغوري​*


----------



## انت شبعي (3 سبتمبر 2013)

رامي صبري _ هتبعد يوم ورا التاني


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (3 سبتمبر 2013)

نعم ياحبيبي نعم
حـليمو ​


----------



## انت شبعي (3 سبتمبر 2013)

في عز ما تكون الدنيا واخدة الواحد تنادينا تلاقينا في ثانية الكل في واحد
(منيـــــــر)


----------



## kawasaki (3 سبتمبر 2013)

*وحياتي خليكي *
*عموووووري*​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (3 سبتمبر 2013)

فوقوا يامصريين شوفوا مين بيقتل مين فاتلين بأسم الدين

والدم فـي رقـبتـه​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (3 سبتمبر 2013)

ياللي امامك حياتي من قبل تكويني ​


----------



## انت شبعي (3 سبتمبر 2013)

بسمع واحد في الراديو عمال يتكلم عن اوروبا و امريكا و كلام غريب كدة


----------



## انت شبعي (3 سبتمبر 2013)

ساموزين _ تعالى بس قرب اقولك كلمتين


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (3 سبتمبر 2013)

*خليك معايا 
عمرو​*


----------



## انت شبعي (3 سبتمبر 2013)

مفيهوش غلطة _ كيلاني


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (3 سبتمبر 2013)

قناة الطريق​


----------



## انت شبعي (3 سبتمبر 2013)

بشرى _ كل يوم و التاني


----------



## kawasaki (3 سبتمبر 2013)

*انا جايلك وناويها *
*حماقي*​


----------



## انت شبعي (3 سبتمبر 2013)

kawasaki قال:


> *انا جايلك وناويها *​
> 
> *حماقي*​


 تحفة الاغنية دي بجد
بس غيرت عمرو دياب ليه :spor2:


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (3 سبتمبر 2013)

*قصاد عيني
عمرو*​


----------



## انت شبعي (3 سبتمبر 2013)

ساعات بشتاق _ فؤؤؤؤؤؤشي


----------



## kawasaki (3 سبتمبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> تحفة الاغنية دي بجد
> بس غيرت عمرو دياب ليه :spor2:


 
*انا بسمع كل الناس ياميرا *
*بس الاحساس كله في عمرو و حولم*​


----------



## انت شبعي (3 سبتمبر 2013)

kawasaki قال:


> *انا بسمع كل الناس ياميرا *
> 
> *بس الاحساس كله في عمرو و حولم* ​


 الاحساس كله فؤؤؤؤش و بس :999:


----------



## kawasaki (3 سبتمبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> الاحساس كله فؤؤؤؤش و بس :999:


 

*فؤش كان زمان بس برده فؤش ليه بصمه*​


----------



## انت شبعي (3 سبتمبر 2013)

kawasaki قال:


> *فؤش كان زمان بس برده فؤش ليه بصمه*​


 فؤش دة مدى الاجيال
مسمعتش اغنية مسلسل خطوط حمراء
اسباب كتير بتفرق الناس في الحياة
و اغنية مولد و سيرك
مفيش زي فؤش ابدا لا تقولي عمرو دياب و لا حليم
هو فؤش و بسسسسسس


----------



## انت شبعي (3 سبتمبر 2013)

بدك تبقى فيك _ نانسي


----------



## R.O.R.O (3 سبتمبر 2013)

*مفيش منك :عمرو دياب *​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (3 سبتمبر 2013)

*ميرا 
اابعدي عن حليم 
ده خط احمر بالنسبالي

o*​


----------



## انت شبعي (3 سبتمبر 2013)

moky قال:


> *ميرا *​
> *اابعدي عن حليم *
> *ده خط احمر بالنسبالي*​
> 
> *o*​


اها مانا عارفة ما انت قولتلي قبل كدة
شوفت لسة فاكرة ازاي


----------



## انت شبعي (3 سبتمبر 2013)

قمرين _ عمرووووو


----------



## R.O.R.O (3 سبتمبر 2013)

*واهى ذكريات :عمرو دياب *​


----------



## انت شبعي (3 سبتمبر 2013)

ياما ليالي ياما _ كارول سماحة


----------



## انت شبعي (3 سبتمبر 2013)

و انا معاه _ رامي صبري


----------



## kawasaki (3 سبتمبر 2013)

*Goodbye My Love Goodbye*
*demis roussos *​


----------



## انت شبعي (3 سبتمبر 2013)

برنامج من خمسة لسبعة


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (3 سبتمبر 2013)

انا مش عارف الجماعة دول جيرانا في المنتدي 
كل دقيقة بيغيروا في القنوات 
لية اسمعوا المواضوع لاخرة 
​


----------



## انت شبعي (3 سبتمبر 2013)

يا قلبي مش كل من قالك بحبك حبيبك اتعلم بقى و افهم في القلوب و حسها
و اعرف حبيبك من اللي مش حبيبك و اعرف بقى مين من القلوب تحبها
(محي)


----------



## kawasaki (3 سبتمبر 2013)

* Speak Softly Love*
*Andy Williams *​


----------



## انت شبعي (3 سبتمبر 2013)

للمعلومات الصبح بجري 4 ساعات و بعوم فراشة جمعة و تلات و وراك وماشي فات اسبوعين
_حمادة هلال_


----------



## kawasaki (3 سبتمبر 2013)

*خليك هنا خليك *
*بصوت وائل جسار*​


----------



## kawasaki (3 سبتمبر 2013)

*حاول تفتكرني*
*حليم *​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (3 سبتمبر 2013)

*اليسا 
عابالي حبيبي​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (3 سبتمبر 2013)

*ساعات : اليسا *​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (3 سبتمبر 2013)

*ليلة عشق
حنان ماضي​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (3 سبتمبر 2013)

*ما عندى شىء : ساتر ميخائيل *​


----------



## johna&jesus (3 سبتمبر 2013)

الله يقبلك بالرغم من ... لابونا داود لمعي.​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 سبتمبر 2013)

*انا جنبك يااحلى غرام
ومش هستنى اى كلام
هتعشقنى وهعشق فيك
بهوااااااااااااك
ليا فيا فيك اكتر ما ليك
وخلاص هوايا بيناديك
انا ليا فيك اكتر ما ليك
والشوق بيجرى فى دمى ليك
*​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (4 سبتمبر 2013)

*ترنيمة من غيرك بيحن عليا 
اسمعوها معايا

[YOUTUBE]xXVK2CoMLeU[/YOUTUBE]

​*


----------



## androw rady (4 سبتمبر 2013)

ترنيمة متعولش الهم


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (4 سبتمبر 2013)

صوت يسوع جميل يشفي كل عليل​


----------



## انت شبعي (4 سبتمبر 2013)

بسمع تفسير الاحلام


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 سبتمبر 2013)

*اموت فى حبك انا : عمرو دياب *​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (4 سبتمبر 2013)

*فيروز 
شايف البحر شو كبير​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 سبتمبر 2013)

*علمنى حبك : كاظم *​


----------



## johna&jesus (4 سبتمبر 2013)

سلم حياتك لربنا .. تأمل ابونا داود لمعي ​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (5 سبتمبر 2013)

القداس الغرغوري
للقس للمتنيح ابونا يوسف اسعد

[YOUTUBE]j1RzGxlBF1A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 سبتمبر 2013)

*تأمل ايه احساسك بربنا *
*لقداسة البابا شنودة *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 سبتمبر 2013)

*حوار مع الله 
لقداسة البابا شنودة *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 سبتمبر 2013)

*ارجع مرة تانى لربنا 
تأمل لقداسة البابا شنودة *​


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (5 سبتمبر 2013)

ترنيمة . متستغربش


----------



## انت شبعي (5 سبتمبر 2013)

اضواء الشهرة _ كارول سماحة


----------



## Sango (5 سبتمبر 2013)

انا بسمع ترنيمة عمر الفداء ما كان حدوتة ( لبيتر ساويرس )


----------



## kawasaki (5 سبتمبر 2013)

*اغيب اغيب واسال عليه *
*عموررررررررري*​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (5 سبتمبر 2013)

*قلبي حاسس فيك
اليسا *​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (5 سبتمبر 2013)

*غمضت عينى
رامى صبرى 
*​


----------



## چاكس (5 سبتمبر 2013)

*لو عشقانى - عمرو دياب*


----------



## kawasaki (5 سبتمبر 2013)

*وحكايتك ايه *
*عمورري*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (5 سبتمبر 2013)

اون تي في


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (5 سبتمبر 2013)

*خالد سليم
لكل عاشق وطن *​


----------



## انت شبعي (5 سبتمبر 2013)

عامر منيب
قالولي عليك مصدقتش


----------



## انت شبعي (5 سبتمبر 2013)

لما النسيم بيعدي بين شعرك حبيبتي بسمعه بيقول اهات
( منير )
اغنية جامدة اوووووووووي


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (5 سبتمبر 2013)

*حليم
علي قد الشوق*​


----------



## انت شبعي (5 سبتمبر 2013)

قوووووول و اتكلم
حمااااقي


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (5 سبتمبر 2013)

*صدقتني
عمرو دياب*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (5 سبتمبر 2013)

* انا سيبتك وانت مني
ندمانه للنهارده
لو حتي غصب عني
مكانش لازم ارضي

انا بطمن عليك 
وانا من بعيد لبعيد
بخاف لو روحت ليك
الاقيك حبيت جديد

مش من حقي العتاب
مانا سيبتك للعذاب
لكن ربي اللي عالم 
اخلاصي وحبي ليك


حاولت انا اداري حبك
واضحك علي روحي وانسي
صورتك مغبتش عني
شايلاك في قلبي لسه

*




​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (5 سبتمبر 2013)

*بحبك مش هقول تاني
وائل جسار*​


----------



## انت شبعي (5 سبتمبر 2013)

الليلة _ عمرو دياب


----------



## انت شبعي (5 سبتمبر 2013)

ابن بلد _ فؤش


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (5 سبتمبر 2013)

*يابنات , يابنات , يابنات
اللي مخلفش بنات
مشبعش من الحنية
ولادقش الحلويات ...
حلوة الايام في عينيا
علشان خلفت بنية
ولا شوفت الارض اتهدت
ولا مالت الحيطة عليا ☺
*
[YOUTUBE]PnA-35SJ31E[/YOUTUBE]
*يابنات░ّ░نانسي عجرم*​


----------



## انت شبعي (5 سبتمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *يابنات , يابنات , يابنات*​
> *اللي مخلفش بنات*
> *مشبعش من الحنية*
> *ولادقش الحلويات ...*
> ...


 يا رايق انت


----------



## انت شبعي (5 سبتمبر 2013)

انت تاني _ هيفاء وهبي


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (5 سبتمبر 2013)

*الليالي 
حليم *​


----------



## انت شبعي (5 سبتمبر 2013)

انا بطبيعتي و تلقائي _ وائل جسار


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (5 سبتمبر 2013)

*بتيجي سيرتك ..
بتيجي سيرتك ويا بشر وناس كتيررر
بتيجي سيرتك ..
بتيجي سيرك وافرح اووي لو جات في خير

ناس بتقولي قريب ,, قريب
ناس بتقولي بعيد ,, بعيد
ناس بتقولي ,, حزين حزين
ناس بتقولي سعيد ,, سعيد
مع انك ويا غيري مابقتش ياطيري طيري
بس مش قادره انساه مشوار عمري الكبير ..

نانسي عجرم ▓▓ بتيجي سيرتك
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (5 سبتمبر 2013)

*حبيبتي ليه تعاتبيني ؟!
وقولتي الحب حرية!
وشيفاني يانور عيني
في كل دقيقة شخصية
وبتوتر وانا زعلان : (
وبتنتط وانا فرحان : )
وطفل جميل بيضحكلك
وتاخدي الضحكة بالاحضان ..

انا حنين وعارفااني
وبالغيرة واحد تاااني
باخد موقف وبتهور
وبستسلم لأحزاني
بداوي الجرح مش عارف ؟!
في نور الصبح مش شايف!
لكن شايفك وانا مغمض
ومش خايف اقول اسف .

وائل جسار ░كا دقيقه شخصية
*​


----------



## انت شبعي (5 سبتمبر 2013)

هو احنا لازم نستنى _ اصالة


----------



## kawasaki (5 سبتمبر 2013)

*ايوا انا عارف   ان كلامي عليها كتير *
*اصل حكايتي معاها حكايه حب كبير *
*عمورررررررررري*​


----------



## انت شبعي (5 سبتمبر 2013)

مش معقول _ كارول سماحة


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 سبتمبر 2013)

*جرالى ايه : عمرو دياب *​


----------



## انت شبعي (5 سبتمبر 2013)

جنااااااااات


----------



## انت شبعي (5 سبتمبر 2013)

هي حكاية _ رامي صبري


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 سبتمبر 2013)

*فى عيونك : اليسا *​


----------



## انت شبعي (5 سبتمبر 2013)

انا عندي كلام _ واما ( تقريبا )


----------



## kawasaki (5 سبتمبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> انا عندي كلام _ واما ( تقريبا )


 

تقريبا               ياتنط


----------



## انت شبعي (5 سبتمبر 2013)

kawasaki قال:


> تقريبا ياتنط


 بردو !
طب نجيب مين يأكدلنا صحة المعلومة يا اونكل


----------



## انت شبعي (5 سبتمبر 2013)

هاني شاكر _ يا ريتني


----------



## kawasaki (5 سبتمبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> هاني شاكر _ يا ريتني


 

اكيد هاني اللي بيغني ياطنط؟


----------



## kawasaki (5 سبتمبر 2013)

[YOUTUBE]/875Uy9ZMugc[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## انت شبعي (5 سبتمبر 2013)

kawasaki قال:


> [YOUTUBE]/875Uy9ZMugc[/YOUTUBE]​


 ايه دة مش شايفة حاجة
اغنية ايه دي
اكتبها كتابة


> اكيد هاني اللي بيغني ياطنط؟


اة هاني اللي بيغني يا حج
مش عاجبك و لا ايه ^_^


----------



## انت شبعي (5 سبتمبر 2013)

حبيبتي انا من تكون _ حلييييييييييم


----------



## kawasaki (5 سبتمبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> ايه دة مش شايفة حاجة
> اغنية ايه دي
> اكتبها كتابة
> 
> ...





طيب هاكتب الكلام 
وارحمونا من الفلاشات دي وهاتوا وصله 

بعترفلك اني بحبك ودي اول مرة بحب 
وانا كنت فاكر قلبي الف مرة حب
اتاري يا حياتي كان كلو كلو كذب
من غير ما تكوني جنبي 
امشي و تايه في دربي

من غير ما تكوني جنبي 
امشي و تايه في دربي

و انده عليكي تعالي تعالي

و انده عليكي عليكي تعالي تعالي
الاقيكي بقلبي ياقلبي 
الاقيكي بقلبي ياقلبي 
تقوليلي انا زيك اول مرة بحب

اول مرة بحب
اول مرة بحب


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 سبتمبر 2013)

*ساعات : اليسا *​


----------



## androw rady (5 سبتمبر 2013)

ولا حاجة


----------



## انت شبعي (5 سبتمبر 2013)

kawasaki قال:


> طيب هاكتب الكلام
> وارحمونا من الفلاشات دي وهاتوا وصله
> 
> بعترفلك اني بحبك ودي اول مرة بحب
> ...


 دي مين اللي بيغنيها دي
بس ايه الرومانسية دي كلها لا بجد كلماتها حلوة اوي


----------



## kawasaki (5 سبتمبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> دي مين اللي بيغنيها دي
> بس ايه الرومانسية دي كلها لا بجد كلماتها حلوة اوي


 

وائل كافوري   ياتنط


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (5 سبتمبر 2013)

*عمرو 
صدقني خلاص*​


----------



## انت شبعي (5 سبتمبر 2013)

هي نفس الاغنية بتاعة حليم
حبيبتي انا من تكون


----------



## انت شبعي (5 سبتمبر 2013)

اول مرة تحب يا قلبي _ حليم


----------



## انت شبعي (5 سبتمبر 2013)

قولوله _ حليم


----------



## kawasaki (5 سبتمبر 2013)

*هو محدش بيسمع غيرك ولا ايه ياتنط؟؟؟*​


----------



## kawasaki (5 سبتمبر 2013)

*اصلها بتفرق *
*عموررري*​


----------



## انت شبعي (5 سبتمبر 2013)

يظهر كدة يا عمووو
بسمع نفس الاغنية بتاعت حليم
لسة مخلصتش


----------



## انت شبعي (5 سبتمبر 2013)

جانا الهوا جانا _ حليم


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (5 سبتمبر 2013)

[YOUTUBE]YHNc0eZLVy0[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## انت شبعي (5 سبتمبر 2013)

ادينا بندردش ورانا ايه ورانا ايه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (5 سبتمبر 2013)

*لما الحمل بيتقل
*​


----------



## انت شبعي (5 سبتمبر 2013)

اخر ايام الصيفية _ فيرووووز


----------



## انت شبعي (6 سبتمبر 2013)

فوق م اللي انت فيه _ حمزة نمرة


----------



## kawasaki (6 سبتمبر 2013)

*صلاه باكر*​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (6 سبتمبر 2013)

*ترنيمة 
مين احن منك*​


----------



## kawasaki (6 سبتمبر 2013)

*انا اكتر واحد قلبه عليك *
*انا دنيتك انا ملك ايديك *
*انت اللي من بين كل الناس *
*متعلق بيك وبفكر فيك *

*عموري*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 سبتمبر 2013)

*سيبها بظروفها
مايمكن تانى منشوفهاش
ويمكن وقت مانشوفها مانعرفهاش
احنا من الاول ياقلبى ازاى مصدقناش
بقيت بتمنى اكون فعلا ماحبتهاش
*​


----------



## kawasaki (6 سبتمبر 2013)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> *سيبها بظروفها*
> 
> *مايمكن تانى منشوفهاش*
> *ويمكن وقت مانشوفها مانعرفهاش*
> ...


 

*ايه دا !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
*مبروك يالارا *
*امال فين البت المجنونه*​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (6 سبتمبر 2013)

*واحدة واحدة
حماقي*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 سبتمبر 2013)

*عارفة احلى حاجة فيكى اية ؟
بتحلى اى شى عنيكى تيجى فيه
قمر دا اية اللى تتساوى بيه
تعالى اقوالك احلى حاجة فيكى اية
ولا انتى فاهمة قصدى واللى بالى فيه
فيكى اللى ياما انا حلمت بيه*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 سبتمبر 2013)

*يااحلى منهم
يافرقة عنهم
انتى اللى فيهم وهما فينهم
مين دا يقدر بس يشوفك انتى مرة ويمسك نفسه
الله ع الجمال الله مالوش مثال
جامدة اوى زى مالكتاب ماقال
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 سبتمبر 2013)

*كل مانساها
افتكرها
مهما اشوف مابشوفش غيرها
دى الوحيدة اللى معاها وفى هواها 
ارتاحت انا
عمرها ماهتبقى ماضى اللى بينا ماكنش عادى
حب عاش من يوم لقونا ولسة هيعيش مية سنة
*​


----------



## kawasaki (6 سبتمبر 2013)

*عيشين سنين احلام *
*دايبين في احلي كلام *
*لا عرفنا لحظه ندم *
*ولا خوف من الايام *​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (6 سبتمبر 2013)

*اليسا 
ماتخفش مني*​


----------



## kawasaki (6 سبتمبر 2013)

*ده الي كان نفسي فيه لو تيجي صدفه تجمعني بيه فرصه عمري اضيعها ليه مش معقول*
*عيني قدام عنيه باكتر من الي حلمت بيه ده اليوم الي انا مستنيه عشان اقول*

*وياه الحياه هتحلي وانا معاه هو ده الي انا بتمناه والي عيني شيفاه احساس انه احلي واغلي الناس*
*خلي قلبي يقولي خلاص اهدي بقي لاقناه*

*ايوه هقول واعيد مهو بقي جنبي ومش بعيد فرحه قلبي كانو عيد مستنيه*
*يلا اهوه جه الاوان مش هستني ليوم كمان لازم اقولو من زمان عيني عليه*

*وياه الحياه هتحلي وانا معاه هو ده الي انا بتمناه والي عيني شيفاه احساس انه احلي واغلي الناس*
*خلي قلبي يقولي خلاص اهدي بقي لقناه*

*عمورررررررررررررررري*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (6 سبتمبر 2013)

ترنيمة 
يا اللي امامك حياتي من قبل تكويني 
مكشوفة لك يا جابلني ايامي وسنينى
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 سبتمبر 2013)

*الليلة الليلة الليلة الليلة 
ليلة عمرنا ولا حد قدنا
وانا من كام سنة مستنى الليلة دى
القمر العالى
ساب السماء وجالى
اول مانادنى والله ماصدقت عنيا
دا اللى نفسى فيه
هتمنى تانى اية 
ياخد عمرى ليه
ويسيبلى بس ليلة
*​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (6 سبتمبر 2013)

*اليسا 
جوايا ليك​*


----------



## soso a (6 سبتمبر 2013)

مش من بلدنا 

انغام ​


----------



## johna&jesus (6 سبتمبر 2013)

على طول بسأل علية
علطول بسال علية
واعرف اخبارة اية
مهما ابعد مش ناسية
دنا اضيع عمرى كلة فى حبى لية
ايامة متتنسيش
منا بعدة خلاص ماليش
لية الوقت منسنيش
علشان انا الاقى زية يامين يعيش
عايش على امل انى الاقية
او حد يطمنى علية
والى معذبنى قالقنى تعبنى
فى بعدى بيجرالة اية
على بالى وعمرى ما هنساة
صعب انسى الى ارتحت معاة
مهما الايام هتعدى انا قلبى هيفضل يستناة

لنا قادر اقول نسية 
ولا عارف عامل اية
وخداة الدنيا لية
نفسة اعرف لو فاكرنى فاكرلى اية
بينى وبينة حكايات
وليالى وذكريات
دنا بسرح بالسعات 
لو حد يجبلى سيرة عن الى فات
عايش على امل انى الاقية
او حد يطمنى علية
والى معذبنى قالقنى تعبنى
فى بعدى بيجرالة اية
على بالى وعمرى ما هنساة
صعب انسى الى ارتحت معاة
مهما الايام هتعدى انا قلبى هيفضل يستناة​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (6 سبتمبر 2013)

*فاتت سنين 
اليسا *​


----------



## johna&jesus (6 سبتمبر 2013)

لوناسي تعالي وانا افكرك بجرحي
وازاي عشت معاك بتحمل وازاي كنت بضحي
كنت هكمل﻿ وانا صابر وانت جنيت عليا
انت غلطه غلطها قلبي وبيدفع تمنها
مش هاعيد وازيد مخلصت واتقفلت بيبنها
قصره يعني كنت شاري وانت غدرت بيه​


----------



## kawasaki (6 سبتمبر 2013)

​

*خلتني نسيت العالم وانت لوحدك حبيتك*​
*جاين بقولوا افتكرك هو انا من امتى نسيتك*​
*ورماني الشوق يا حبيبي وبكل هوايا ناديتك*

​
*دا انا همس شفايفك لسه في بعادك عايش فيه*​
*وازاي القلب هينسى وانت اللي مليت لياليه*

​
*على طول ولاخر عمري انا هفضل عايش ليك*​
*ولا نجمة تنور سهري اجمل من ضي عينيك*





​​


----------



## johna&jesus (6 سبتمبر 2013)

رامى جمال   /  فوقت متأخر​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (6 سبتمبر 2013)

*بيحسدوني اما بضحك : )
وبيقولولي اه يابختك
ناس كتير حوالك تحبك
وواقفه جنبك

بيحسدوني من بعيد
من غير ماحتي يقربوا 
مني يشفوووني
ويشوفوا شايل ايه في عيوني اما بضحك : (
*​


----------



## johna&jesus (6 سبتمبر 2013)

جورج اصعب فراااااااق​


----------



## johna&jesus (6 سبتمبر 2013)

*جورج *
*طبيب جراااااااح*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (6 سبتمبر 2013)

*من هنا ورايح
انا قلبي هيسامح
وان قالوا قلبي جريح
احسن مايقولوا جارح !!

سلطان الطرب ابو وديع ☼ من هنا ورايح
*​


----------



## johna&jesus (6 سبتمبر 2013)

_بنفكر فالناااااااااااااااااااااس_​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (6 سبتمبر 2013)

سيبت الدنيا 

ابو وديع&#142;&#142;■*■ ​


----------



## johna&jesus (6 سبتمبر 2013)

انت غيرهم​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (6 سبتمبر 2013)

*Helef El Amar*

*George Wassouf*

&#142;&#142;
​


----------



## johna&jesus (6 سبتمبر 2013)

_جورج وسوف - خسرت كل الناس_​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (6 سبتمبر 2013)

*Shert El Leil*



*George Wassouf*
​


----------



## johna&jesus (6 سبتمبر 2013)

ريمكس هشام الجخ ومصطفى كامل​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 سبتمبر 2013)

*ليا فيك اكتر ماليك
تامر عاشور
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (6 سبتمبر 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> ريمكس هشام الجخ ومصطفى كامل​


ممكن ياجون لو الريمكس ده عاليوتيوب تبعتهوولي
وانا ابقي ممنونالك جدا:smile02


----------



## johna&jesus (6 سبتمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ممكن ياجون لو الريمكس ده عاليوتيوب تبعتهوولي
> وانا ابقي ممنونالك جدا:smile02


هههههههههههههههههههه
عم مننولى 
:gy0000::gy0000:​


----------



## johna&jesus (6 سبتمبر 2013)

متزعليش
هشام الجخ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (6 سبتمبر 2013)

*ريمكس هشام الجخ ومصطفي كامل ^,^
*
​


----------



## johna&jesus (6 سبتمبر 2013)

_ايوه بغير_
_الجخ _​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 سبتمبر 2013)

*القمر العالى
ساب السماء وجانى
اول مانادنى والله ماصدقت عنيا
دا اللى نفسى فيه
هتمنى تانى اية ؟
ياخد عمرى ليه
ويسبنى بس ليلة
شوفته شدنى
حبييته حبنى
ووقعت ياعينى
ومحدش سم عليا
واتغير حالى
وبقيت انا واحد تانى
بهواه خلانى
مش فارقة معايا حاجة تانى
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 سبتمبر 2013)

*خلينا لوحدينا : عمرو دياب *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (6 سبتمبر 2013)

كانت ايام وعدت

طفي كامل​


----------



## johna&jesus (6 سبتمبر 2013)

شاهيناز
على ايه​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (6 سبتمبر 2013)

*محتاج اشوفك والمسك يابعد روحي
محتجلك انت عشان تطبطب فوق جروحي

طفي كامل
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 سبتمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *محتاج اشوفك والمسك يابعد روحي
> محتجلك انت عشان تطبطب فوق جروحي
> 
> طفي كامل
> *​



*هو مين دا اللى طفى كامل ؟ :smile02
*​


----------



## johna&jesus (6 سبتمبر 2013)

محمد كيلاني عايز تسبني​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 سبتمبر 2013)

*3 كلمات
عبد الفتاح الجرينى
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (6 سبتمبر 2013)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> *هو مين دا اللى طفى كامل ؟ :smile02
> *​


طفي كامل انتي متعرفووووش 
انتي واللي بيتريق عليا في التقييم ده:smile02
ده مشهور اووي

ااصل الصراحه بستسهل وبكتب طفي اسهل من مصطفي:smile02

وبالمناسبة
تعرفوا عكس مطصفي ايه ؟
مصولع هههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 سبتمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> طفي كامل انتي متعرفووووش
> انتي واللي بيتريق عليا في التقييم ده:smile02
> ده مشهور اووي
> 
> ...



*هههههههههههه*
* يابت اتهدى شوية على حيلك الله يحرقك عندى امتلاء مش قادرة اضحك*​


----------



## johna&jesus (6 سبتمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> طفي كامل انتي متعرفووووش
> انتي واللي بيتريق عليا في التقييم ده:smile02
> ده مشهور اووي
> 
> ...


ههههههههههههههههههههههه
معروف اوى اوى اوى  
منى ذكى  كدة اوكى 
:new6::new6:​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (6 سبتمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههههههه*
> * يابت اتهدى شوية على حيلك الله يحرقك عندى امتلاء مش قادرة اضحك*​


انتي تعرفي ان الضحك بعد الاكله الدسمة اللي اكلتيها دي
اجدعها من 100 ازازة سفن اب 
او سفن ام :smile02:smile02

تعيشي وتضحكي يابيبي


johna&jesus قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> معروف اوى اوى اوى
> منى ذكى  كدة اوكى
> :new6::new6:​


ههههههههه ايون هي كده زكي
 ومني اوكي:new6:


----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 سبتمبر 2013)

*دا مشهوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور اوووووووووى
انت متعرفوش ؟
هغنى غنيته
ولا واحد ولا مية ولا الف وتلاماية ولا مليووووووووووووون حبيب االقلب هو واللى ساكن قلبى جوه ولا مليوووووووووووووووووون
*​


----------



## johna&jesus (6 سبتمبر 2013)

هههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 سبتمبر 2013)

*دا ساب التحكيم وبقى يغنى ههههههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## johna&jesus (6 سبتمبر 2013)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> *دا ساب التحكيم وبقى يغنى ههههههههههههههههههه*​


:new6::new6::new6::new6:


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (7 سبتمبر 2013)

*أم كلثوم - أمل حياتى*​


----------



## kawasaki (7 سبتمبر 2013)

*القداس الباسيلي *​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 سبتمبر 2013)

ترنيمة 
قولوا للصديق خير 
ربك في ابدك السلطان
​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (7 سبتمبر 2013)

*قصاد عيني 
عمرو*​


----------



## kawasaki (7 سبتمبر 2013)

*اجمل قصة حب عايشها معاك فى هواك*
*احلى كلام من القلب بيطلع وانا وياك فى لقاك*
*بسيب عينى تقول لعينك .. كلام حاسه وشايفه انا فيك*
*واتوه لما تقول كلمة بحب اسمعاها انا بين ايديك*​
 *قبل ما اقول الكلمة تقولها بصوت يا حياتى*
*نفسي اعيشلك عمرى وكل دقيقة فى حياتى*
*واشتاق دايما اقولك احلى كلام يا سلام*
*لو يوصلك قبل ما اقوله بعينى اوام يا سلام*
*بسيب عينى تقول لعينك .. كلام حاسة وشايفة انا فيك*
*واتوه لما تقول كلمة بحب اسمعاها انا بين ايديك*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 سبتمبر 2013)

moky قال:


> *قصاد عيني
> عمرو*​


*يا جامد انت يا رايق 
بموت فى الاغنية دى 
مش بقولك احنا توئو هههههههه 
*​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (7 سبتمبر 2013)

*


رورو ايهاب قال:




يا جامد انت يا رايق 
بموت فى الاغنية دى 
مش بقولك احنا توئو هههههههه 
​

أنقر للتوسيع...


ايوة صح 
هي جامدة جدا 
ميوزيك مع كلمات وعمرو
ابدع فيها 
يا رورو 
انتي اللي ذوقك عالي بجد
احنا نطول نبقي توأم القمر ده

*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (7 سبتمبر 2013)

انت الحب
ام كلثوم​


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 سبتمبر 2013)

moky قال:


> *
> 
> ايوة صح
> هي جامدة جدا
> ...



*ميرسيى يا روحى انتى عارفانى من عشاقه 
ذوقى ايه بقى ماانتى عديتينى بمراحل ههههههه
*​


----------



## kawasaki (7 سبتمبر 2013)

*صدقنى خلاص من بين الناس *
*حبيتك واخترتك ليه *
*طول ما انا وياك قدامى ملاك*
*خلتنى ما غمضشى عنيه *
*الله يا سلام فى عنيك احلى كلام *
*قرب منى شويه شويه *
*قلبي وقلبك سوى يتلاقوا*
*الدنيا انت ملته عليه *
*ده الحب اللى ماحدش داقه *
*قرب منى شويه شويه*
*اد ما تقدر قرب تانى *
*الدنيا انت ملته عليه *
*وكانك مخلوق علشانى *

*يا ارق الناس فى عنيك احساس*
*بيخدنى معاه انسى الدنيا *
*ضمنى بايديك لو غالى عليك *
*ماضيعشى ياريت ولا ثانيه *
*الله يا سلام فى عنيك احلى كلام *

*قرب منى شويه شويه *
*قلبي وقلبك سوى يتلاقوا*
*الدنيا انت ملته عليه *
*ده الحب اللى ماحدش داقه *

*قرب منى شويه شويه اد ما تقدر قرب تانى *
*الدنيا انت ملتها علية *
*وكانك مخلوق علشانى *

*حبيبى حبيبى انا محتجلك تفضل جنبى*
*اه حبيبى *
*قرب منى شويه شويه *
*قلبي وقلبك سوى يتلاقوا*
*الدنيا انت ملته عليه *
*ياحبيبي*


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (7 سبتمبر 2013)

*جنبك علطول
عبد الفتاح الجريني 
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 سبتمبر 2013)

لعبة الحياة قناة الحياة​


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 سبتمبر 2013)

*كلمااااات : ماجدة الرومى *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (7 سبتمبر 2013)

*امل حياتي ... ياحب غالي ماينتهيش
يااحلي كلمة ... سمعها قلبي ولا تتنسيش
خد عمري كله .. بس النهاره .. بس النهارده
خليــــــــــــــيني اعــــــــــــــــيش

خليني جنبك خليني
في حضن قلبك خليني
وسيبني احلم سيبني
ياريت زماني.. ياريت زماني
مايصحنيــــــــــش ♫♫

♪♪الست ام كلثوم♪♪
*​


----------



## johna&jesus (7 سبتمبر 2013)

_*مش بسمع حاجة  ^_^*_​


----------



## johna&jesus (7 سبتمبر 2013)

جورج وسوف كلنا مجاريح​


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 سبتمبر 2013)

*كلنا مرضى وتعابى 
بولس ملاك وفاديا *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 سبتمبر 2013)

*لو تعود لو تحطم السدود
 لو تعود لو تبيع كل الوجود
 لو تجينى مرة و تقولي يا رب
 قلبي باع
 كل يوم من عمره قضاه في عذاب
 و في ضياع
 تلاقي حبك جوه قلبي مالوش حدود
 قلبي مايعرفش كره أو جحود
لو تعوووووود : ساتر ميخائيل 
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 سبتمبر 2013)

* ترنيمة : اسمع صراخى يا سيدى *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 سبتمبر 2013)

*القداس الغريغورى 
ابونا يوسف اسعد *​


----------



## johna&jesus (8 سبتمبر 2013)

بنفكر فى الناس جورج وسوف​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (8 سبتمبر 2013)

*القداس الحبشي*​


----------



## johna&jesus (8 سبتمبر 2013)

جورج وسوف الصبر طيب​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (8 سبتمبر 2013)

*معجبة مغرمة انا بقى مش عايزة الا هو
مشيته همسته تظرته بتحرك قلبى جوه
معجبة مغرمة انا انا مش عاوزة الا هو
مشيته همسته نظرته بتحرك قلبى جوه
معجبة مغرمة
*​


----------



## kawasaki (8 سبتمبر 2013)

*صلاه باكر*​


----------



## johna&jesus (8 سبتمبر 2013)

_جورج وسوف - ماعرفش غير حبك_​


----------



## انت شبعي (8 سبتمبر 2013)

ترنيمة محتاجلك يا يسوع


----------



## مينا اميل كامل (8 سبتمبر 2013)

مية مية عسلية


----------



## +Sameh+ (8 سبتمبر 2013)

ترنيمة صغيراً أنا ​


----------



## soso a (8 سبتمبر 2013)

سكن الليل و في ثوب السكون تختبي الأحلام
وسع البدر و للبدر عيون ترصد الأيام 
فتعالي يا إبنة الحقل نزور كرمة العشاق 
علنا نطفي بذياك العصير حرقة الأشواق
سمع البلبل ما بين الحقول يسكب الألحان
في فضاء نفخت فيه التلول نسمة الريحان
لا تخافي يا فتاتي فالنجوم تكتم الأخبار 
و ضباب الليل في تلك الكروم يحجب الأسرار 
لا تخافي فعروس الجن في كهفها المسحور
هجعت سكرى و كادت تختفي عن عيون الحور
و مليك الجن إن مر يروح و الهوى يثنيه 
فهو مثلي عاشق كيف يبوح بالذي يضنيه​


----------



## انت شبعي (8 سبتمبر 2013)

soso a قال:


> سكن الليل و في ثوب السكون تختبي الأحلام​
> وسع البدر و للبدر عيون ترصد الأيام
> فتعالي يا إبنة الحقل نزور كرمة العشاق
> علنا نطفي بذياك العصير حرقة الأشواق
> ...


 ايه جو الرعب دة يا سوسو جن و مسحور و عفاريت :vava:


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (8 سبتمبر 2013)

*جنات عيشني اكتر بيك*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 سبتمبر 2013)

*خلينا لوحدينا :عمرو دياب *​


----------



## kawasaki (8 سبتمبر 2013)

*انا اشوف شعورك مفرودين تحت القمر *
*النيل قصادي يغسل احزان البشر *
*وقال ايه عايزة اروح اليكي واعتذر *
*شعورك انتي سيول بتحدفنا سوا *
*انا اشوف عينيكي تروح اشارة للمنى *
*تنده عليكي الانتظار مليون سنة *
*البعد لسه منسهاش الدندنة *
*عنيكي زي دوالي قلبي اللي انكوا *
*انا اشوف شفايفك مستعدين للوفا *
*انسى اللي خاينوني ويملاني  الصفا*
*دا مكنش داري غيربروحي مهفهفة *
*شفيفك انتي المتصبرين على النوا *
*انا اشوف اشوفك ابقى غير ما كنت انا *
*عملالي ايه بس انتي وانا مش من هنا *
*بترضي غربة قلب روح مطمنة *
*انتي اللي خليتي الحياة مليه الهوا *








​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (8 سبتمبر 2013)

كاظم الساهر
زيديني عشقا [/CENTER]​​​​


----------



## انت شبعي (8 سبتمبر 2013)

kawasaki قال:


> *انا اشوف شعورك مفرودين تحت القمر *​
> *النيل قصادي يغسل احزان البشر *
> *وقال ايه عايزة اروح اليكي واعتذر *
> *شعورك انتي سيول بتحدفنا سوا *
> ...


 انت بتجيب اغاني غريبة يا اخي بجد
طب تقدر تقولي مين اللي بيغنيها دي ؟ ld:
اهو نفس الراجل العجوز بتاع كل مرة


----------



## انت شبعي (8 سبتمبر 2013)

moky قال:


> كاظم الساهر​​​
> زيديني عشقا ​


وااااااااااو
ايه الرومانسية دي :smile02


----------



## soso a (8 سبتمبر 2013)

فيه الطيور تهرب من الشجر
و تهرب النجوم من القمر
و تهرب الوجوه من الصور
بنلف فى دواير ندور على الأمان
و نلائينا رجعنا تانى لنفس﻿ المكان
ندور ندور ندور


----------



## kawasaki (8 سبتمبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> *انت بتجيب اغاني غريبة يا اخي بجد*
> *طب تقدر تقولي مين اللي بيغنيها دي ؟ ld:*
> *اهو نفس الراجل العجوز بتاع كل مرة *




*هو انتي ياتنط سميعاااا*
*انتي هاتربطي حومارتك جنب حوماره العمده *

*(((العمده دا يبقي انا )))*​


----------



## soso a (8 سبتمبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> ايه جو الرعب دة يا سوسو جن و مسحور و عفاريت :vava:



ههههههههههههههههههه

طيب اسمعيها بصوت فيروز بس وقوليلى رايك


----------



## انت شبعي (8 سبتمبر 2013)

kawasaki قال:


> *هو انتي ياتنط سميعاااا*
> *انتي هاتربطي حومارتك جنب حوماره العمده *​
> *(((العمده دا يبقي انا )))*​


 
لا العمدة يبقى كريس ( خريستوفوروس ) يا باشا
فيه عمدة تاني في المنطقة 
بس انا بردو عندي فضول اعرف مييييييين اللي بيغنيها ؟


----------



## kawasaki (8 سبتمبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> *لا العمدة يبقى كريس ( خريستوفوروس ) يا باشا*
> *فيه عمدة تاني في المنطقة *
> *بس انا بردو عندي فضول اعرف مييييييين اللي بيغنيها ؟*






*عموري ياتنط *
*بس ايام الكحرته *​


----------



## انت شبعي (8 سبتمبر 2013)

soso a قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> طيب اسمعيها بصوت فيروز بس وقوليلى رايك


 حاضر من عينيا
قوليلي اسم الاغنية بقى


----------



## انت شبعي (8 سبتمبر 2013)

kawasaki قال:


> *عموري ياتنط *
> 
> *بس ايام الكحرته *​


 يعني ايه كحرتة :smile02


----------



## kawasaki (8 سبتمبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> يعني ايه كحرتة :smile02


 

*يعني اول ماطلع*​


----------



## soso a (8 سبتمبر 2013)

*مروان خورى - دواير*
​


----------



## soso a (8 سبتمبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> حاضر من عينيا
> قوليلي اسم الاغنية بقى



سكن الليل  

فيررررروز 

كلمات جبران خليل جبران كمان


----------



## انت شبعي (8 سبتمبر 2013)

soso a قال:


> سكن الليل
> 
> فيررررروز
> 
> كلمات جبران خليل جبران كمان


 هسمعها حاضر


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 سبتمبر 2013)

*تملى معاك : عمرو دياب *​


----------



## انت شبعي (8 سبتمبر 2013)

عندي سؤال _ عمرو دياب


----------



## انت شبعي (8 سبتمبر 2013)

بتوحشيني _ وائل جسار


----------



## انت شبعي (8 سبتمبر 2013)

طول ما انتي رايحة جاية _ واااااما


----------



## انت شبعي (8 سبتمبر 2013)

سنين رايحة و سنين جاية _ راغب علامة


----------



## انت شبعي (8 سبتمبر 2013)

الكبير كبير
مش عارفة مين بيغنيها
تقريبا عمرو مصطفى


----------



## انت شبعي (8 سبتمبر 2013)

بالهداوة _ نانسي عجرم


----------



## kawasaki (8 سبتمبر 2013)

*ذهب الليل طلع الفجر والعصفور صوصو*​


----------



## انت شبعي (8 سبتمبر 2013)

kawasaki قال:


> *ذهب الليل طلع الفجر والعصفور صوصو*​


 الله عليك
هو دة الكلام
مية مية يا حج :smile02


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 سبتمبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> بالهداوة _ نانسي عجرم



*يابت اتهدى شوية انتى اكبر اغنية عندك 3 دقايق 
متجيش على الموسيقى لوحدها هههههه*​


----------



## kawasaki (8 سبتمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *يابت اتهدى شوية انتى اكبر اغنية عندك 3 دقايق *
> *متجيش على الموسيقى لوحدها هههههه*​


 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## انت شبعي (8 سبتمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *يابت اتهدى شوية انتى اكبر اغنية عندك 3 دقايق *
> *متجيش على الموسيقى لوحدها هههههه*​


 ما انا بسمع حتة صغيرة و اقلب ع اللي بعده 
هههههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 سبتمبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> ما انا بسمع حتة صغيرة و اقلب ع اللي بعده
> هههههههههههه



*ههههههههههههه مبتضيعيش وقت انتى يابت 
طب اسمعى الاغنية على بعضها 
امال سميعة ازاى وعمالة تقوليلى فؤش ومفؤشش هههههه
*​


----------



## johna&jesus (8 سبتمبر 2013)

عدت الايام​


----------



## انت شبعي (8 سبتمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههههههه مبتضيعيش وقت انتى يابت *
> *طب اسمعى الاغنية على بعضها *
> *امال سميعة ازاى وعمالة تقوليلى فؤش ومفؤشش هههههه*​


 هههههههه احنا بنجيب م الاخر يا بنتي 
لاااااااا فؤش دة حاجة تانية
انتي بتتكلمي في ايه يا امي :smile02


----------



## magedrn (8 سبتمبر 2013)

تامر عاشور _ نفسى اقولك


----------



## johna&jesus (8 سبتمبر 2013)

عمرو دياب خلينا لوحدينا​


----------



## انت شبعي (8 سبتمبر 2013)

حالك مش طيب _ بشرى و واحد تاني كدة


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 سبتمبر 2013)

*اموت فى حبك انا : عمرو دياب *​


----------



## انت شبعي (8 سبتمبر 2013)

ترنيمة حبك خلى قلبي اسير


----------



## johna&jesus (8 سبتمبر 2013)

احوالى ماتسرش​


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 سبتمبر 2013)

*واهى ذكريات : عمرو دياب *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (9 سبتمبر 2013)

اسمع صراخي ياسيدي
والي صلاتي امل اذنيك
ارحمني وامسك بيدي
فأنا في حاجه شديدة اليك
○•​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (9 سبتمبر 2013)

ترنيمة
*عارفك مش قادر ترتاح*

•J•

​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (9 سبتمبر 2013)

*عيشنى اكتر بيك انا عشت بستناه طول عمرى واتمناه اعيش لو ثانيه واحده معاك وكفايه ده عليا*
  *انا من ايديك لايديك احضننى طمننى قرب كمان منى معاك مطمنه اوي بيك ومغمضه عينيا*
  *وانا وياك ولا حاجه فى الدنيا بقت فارقه وانا وياك ايه تانى افكر فيه*
  *خدنى معاك لو فين حبيبي مش هقول لأ خدنى معاك خد قلبى وابعد بيه*
  *لو عشت ثانيه معاك بالدنيا ومافيها هحتاج ايه بعديها خلاص كل الي بحلم بيه دلوقتى في ايديا*
  *انا من زمان شايفاك بعينيا وبقلبي بتخيلك جنبى مفيش اكتر من انى معاك وان انت حواليا*
  *وانا وياك ولا حاجه في الدنيا بقت فارقه وانا وياك ايه تانى افكر فيه*
  *خدني معاك لو فين حبيبي مش هقول لأ خدني معاك خد قلبى وابعد بيه*
  *وانا وياك وانا وياك وانا وياك*
  *ايه تانى افكر فيه خدنى معاك لو فين حبيبي مش هقول لأ خد قلبى وابعد بيه*
  *وانا وياك ولا حاجه في الدنيا بقت فارقه وانا وياك ايه تانى افكر فيه*
  *خدنى معاك لو فين حبيبي مش هقول لأ خدنى معاك خد قلبي وابعد بيه 
*​*( الاغنية دى ليها ذكرى حلوة معايا )
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (9 سبتمبر 2013)

*انا نسيتك علي فكرة وحياتي هعيشها من بكرة
 ضحيت عمري اللي عشته معاك مسبتش حاجة للذكري
 جراحي داويتها ميت مره وحبك اترمي بره ولو فيا
 حاجات فاكراك خدها معاك بالمرة
 مفيش اسف مفيش اعذار مفيش ولا شئ ينسيني
 لا تتأثر ولا تنهار كفاية سقط من عيني
 فريحني ومترجعليش عايز ترجعلي تأذيني
 انا نسيتك علي فكرة وحياتي هعيشها من بكرة
 ضحيت عمري اللي عشته معاك مسبتش حاجة للذكري
 جراحي داويتها ميت مره وحبك اترمي بره ولو فيا
 حاجات فاكراك خدها معاك بالمرة
 مفيش اسف مفيش اعذار مفيش ولا شئ ينسيني
 لا تتأثر ولا تنهار كفاية سقط من عيني
 فريحني ومترجعليش عايز ترجعلي تأذيني*​


----------



## انت شبعي (9 سبتمبر 2013)

يا طير يا طاير _ منير


----------



## androw rady (9 سبتمبر 2013)

ولا اى حاجة


----------



## انت شبعي (9 سبتمبر 2013)

خلينا نعيش انا و انت لبعض حبيبي شوية
هنفكر ليه في ليالي فاتتنا و ايام جاية
و كفاية عليا ان انا وياك و انك ويايا


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (9 سبتمبر 2013)

*برتاح معاك
عمرو مصطفي*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (9 سبتمبر 2013)

*انا نسيتك
جنات
*​


----------



## johna&jesus (9 سبتمبر 2013)

_ واهـي زكريـات_​


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 سبتمبر 2013)

*يسوع رفيقى : هايدى متصر *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (10 سبتمبر 2013)

*القداس الحبشي*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 سبتمبر 2013)

*مشغولة الناس عنى 
بولس ملاك *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 سبتمبر 2013)

*عدت الايام : عمرو دياب *​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (10 سبتمبر 2013)

الحب بيجي ف ثانية 
امنية سليمان[/CENTER]​​​​


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 سبتمبر 2013)

*سبت فراغ كبير : عمرو دياب *​


----------



## johna&jesus (10 سبتمبر 2013)

عدت الايام عليا .. عدت صعبه بجد عليا
ما انا معرفتش اعيش ياحبيبى .. وانت غايب عن عينيا
اصعب حاجة مرت بيا .. حالة الوحدة طول لياليا
واصعب منها الشوق ياحبيبى .. وانت غايب عن عينيا​


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 سبتمبر 2013)

*خلينا لوحدينا : عمرو دياب *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 سبتمبر 2013)

*جرالى ايه : عمرو دياب *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (11 سبتمبر 2013)

*القداس الكيرلسي لابونا اسطفانوس رزق   *
​


----------



## انت شبعي (11 سبتمبر 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FKdjMg-gupI


----------



## انت شبعي (11 سبتمبر 2013)

[YOUTUBE] 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FKdjMg-gupI
[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## النائب محمد فري (11 سبتمبر 2013)

*الجائزة الكبري (10000دولار)لمن يكتشف من بين السطو من هو الأخ شمهورش ومن هى الأخت شمروخة؟؟!!*

(باراك حسين أوباما!قد دخل في طفولته في جاكارتا مع زوج أمه الأخواني تنظيم الأخوان)      :act23::smile01   {ودخل شقيقه مالك حسين أوباما القاعدة)) ((وبالمستندات نتحدى أي تكذيب!} ((لفضيحة أمريكا التاريخية!!))مصادرنا مؤكدة ونتحدى تكذيب هذه الفضيحة :giveup(ونكرر نتحدى التكذيب!))لأن هذه القنبلة: سبب قتل/عـمـر سليمان!  لذا تحرينا عنها أكثر من عام! وفجرناها للإعلام وتناقلتها الصحف لكسرعين وأنف أمريكا!  
 :mus13::giveup:
*لماذا قتل الأمريكان نائب رئيس الجمهورية اللواء/ عـمر سليمان؟!!
*لماذا أصيب الأمريكان والغرب بالجنون والهذيان عقب سقوط الأخوان؟!!   *وهل تصدق أن أوباما وأسرته من الأخوان وأن شقيقه عضوالقاعدة!  :bud::boxing:

   *  عقدت الأمانة العامة لحزب الأحرار الثورة..اجتماعا طارئاً برئاسة السيد/ محمد فريد زكريا رئيس الحزب..وذلك لسماع تقرير لجنتي العلاقات الخارجية والأمن القومي ولإعلان المفاجآت الآتية:          (((والقصة تبدأ بشرح الفكر الإسلامي الصهيوني!))):t23::smile01
أولاً:  ((أن الصهيونية حركة أيديولوجية أو فكر مثل الشيوعية والرأسمالية  :bud::mus25:
        الخ!(لهذا أعتنقها بعض اليهود!!لتنفيذ مشروعهم وهو أقامة الدولة الصهيونية من النيل إلى الفرات لحكم العالم ! ))(وأعتنقها بعض المسيحيين ومشروعهم هو أن العهد القديم ( التوراة! ) مكمل للعهد الجديد ( الإنجيل! )    ليسيطروا علي العالم!)  (وقد أعتنق الفكرالصهيوني! أيضاً بعض المسلمين!  ومشروعهم أن الله قد أختارهم للجهاد لأسلمت العالم الكافر!ولإعادة الفتوحات الإسلامية! والخلافة! لعودة الإمبراطورية الإسلامية لحكم العالم وتطهيره!! من القوم الكافرين!ويمثلهم تنظيم الأخوان المسلمين! الذي صنعه المخابرات البريطانية عام 1928! ثم تبنته المخابرات الأمريكية! لأنجاب كل المنظمات الإسلامية الإرهابية! من أجل توحيدهم للقتال لتفكيك عدوها الخطير الاتحاد السوفيتي! (فقام تنظيم الإخوان بأنشاء منظمة القاعدة التي فككت السوفيت) :59::act19: 
ثانياً   ((هل الرئيس باراك أوباما أخواني؟!)) (للإجابة على هذا السؤال يجب أن نحلل قصة حياة باراك أوباما! )  ولقد ولد الطفل باراك حسين أوباما في 4/8/1961 من أب كيني مسلم متشدد أسمه حسين أوباما! وأم أمريكية أسمها ستا نلي آن دانهام وقد انفصلت أمه عن والده وهو في سن عامين. ثم تزوجت أمه مهندس بترول اندونيسي (مسلم أخواني أسمه لولو سوتيوروو! ثم انتقلت الأسرة إلي اندونيسيا! وعاش أوباما في جاكارتا في حي مسلم!  وتربي في مدارس أسلامية! لمدة 8 سنوات! وقد تأثر الطفل باراك أوباما!    بأفكار زوج أمه:boxing::t23:
                                             ــ  2  ــ
 الأخواني الذي كان يصطحبه للصلاة في مساجد جاكارتا فأعتنق فكره الأخواني المتشدد!!.. ثم رجع باراك أوباما إلي هاواي وعاش مع جده وجدته بعد أن اخفي إسلامه وفكره الأخواني! حتي أكمل تعليمه.. حيث كان يصلي سراً!!فدفعته الحركة الصهيونية الماسونية إلي عالم السياسة ودعمته حتي أصبح رئيساً للولايات المتحدة لكي ينفذ ما آمن به من فكر أخواني  صهيوني! :giveup::giveup: (((أما عن أسرته من والده فهي تعتنق إسلاماً متشدداً!))) لهذا أعتنق شقيق باراك أوباما (مالك حسين أوباما!)  الفكر الصهيوني الإسلامي (الأخواني!) حيث أنضم لتنظيم القاعدة في بيشاور!  لهذا تم تصعيده من قبل الأخوان!  حتي أصبح الأمين التنفيذي لمنظمة الدعوة الإسلامية! وهي المنظمة التي تستثمر أموال التنظيم الدولي للإخوان! في تجارة الماس في أفريقيا!!وأنه  قد تزوج 12 فتاة مسلمة! في سن العاشرة!!:mus25::mus25:..وكذلك أبن عمه (موسي إسماعيل أوباما!)  قد أعتنق الفكر الأخواني وأنضم للتنظيم الدولي!وقد أعدت مؤسسة (تيودور شويبات) تقريراً عن تعصب باراك حسين أوباما!وإيمانه بالتعاون مع التنظيمات الإسلامية الإرهابية وتحويلها لخدمة المصالح الأمريكية والصهيونية! بدلاً من مقاومتها!  لهذا فأن نقطة ضعف الرئيس باراك حسين أوباما! هي عضويته في التنظيم الدولي للإخوان وخاصة(بعد أن أنذره نجل خيرت الشاطر!! وقال له إذا لم تخرج والدي خلال شهر!! فأني سوف أكشف مستندات تدخلك السجن!):act23:     (يقصد بالطبع أوراق عضويته في التنظيم!)    لهذا قتل الأمريكان والأخوان نائب رئيس الجمهورية/ عـمـــر سليمان! وأصيب العالم الماسوني والإسلام الصهيوني بالجنون والهذيان!باعتبار  أن سقوط الأخوان كارثة!!سوف تكشف الكثيرين وتطيح بأوباما! وقادة كثيرين من العالم الغربي عقب فتح ملفات الحساب لهذا فأن مصر تغيير العالم!وأن هذه المعلومات المؤكدة مصدرها أسرة باراك أوباما المسلمة الأخوانية!:act19لذا سوف تغير مصر مستقبل العالم! وتسقط أوباما!وتصيب العدو بالجنون! فاحذروا !) هذه المعلومات مؤكدة!!  ونتحدى التكذيب لأن لدينا مستندات مؤكدة مستعدين لإعلانها! ـ :bud::act23::giveup::mus13:     النائب/ محمد فريد زكريا ـ  رئيس حزب الأحرار الثورة


----------



## النائب محمد فري (11 سبتمبر 2013)

*اضحك كركر .ز كركر .. أوعي تفكر .. أوعي تفكر .. الحقوني يا رجالة أوباما طلع من الأخوان!!*

(باراك حسين أوباما!قد دخل في طفولته في جاكارتا مع زوج أمه الأخواني تنظيم الأخوان)   :t23::bud:      {ودخل شقيقه مالك حسين أوباما القاعدة)) ((وبالمستندات نتحدى أي تكذيب!} ((لفضيحة أمريكا التاريخية!!))مصادرنا مؤكدة ونتحدى تكذيب هذه الفضيحة ((ونكرر نتحدى التكذيب!))لأن هذه القنبلة: سبب قتل/عـمـر سليمان! :mus25::bud: لذا تحرينا عنها أكثر من عام! وفجرناها للإعلام وتناقلتها الصحف لكسرعين وأنف أمريكا!  :t23:

*لماذا قتل الأمريكان نائب رئيس الجمهورية اللواء/ عـمر سليمان؟!!
*لماذا أصيب الأمريكان والغرب بالجنون والهذيان عقب سقوط الأخوان؟!!   *وهل تصدق أن أوباما وأسرته من الأخوان وأن شقيقه عضوالقاعدة!  :boxing::mus13:

   *  عقدت الأمانة العامة لحزب الأحرار الثورة..اجتماعا طارئاً برئاسة السيد/ محمد فريد زكريا رئيس الحزب..وذلك لسماع تقرير لجنتي العلاقات الخارجية والأمن القومي ولإعلان المفاجآت الآتية:          (((والقصة تبدأ بشرح الفكر الإسلامي الصهيوني!))):bud::59:
أولاً:  ((أن الصهيونية حركة أيديولوجية أو فكر مثل الشيوعية والرأسمالية  
        الخ!(لهذا أعتنقها بعض اليهود!!لتنفيذ مشروعهم وهو أقامة الدولة الصهيونية من النيل إلى الفرات لحكم العالم ! ))(وأعتنقها بعض المسيحيين ومشروعهم هو أن العهد القديم ( التوراة! ) مكمل للعهد الجديد ( الإنجيل! )    ليسيطروا علي العالم!)  (وقد أعتنق الفكرالصهيوني! أيضاً بعض المسلمين!  ومشروعهم أن الله قد أختارهم للجهاد لأسلمت العالم الكافر!ولإعادة الفتوحات الإسلامية! والخلافة! لعودة الإمبراطورية الإسلامية لحكم العالم وتطهيره!! من القوم الكافرين!ويمثلهم تنظيم الأخوان المسلمين! الذي صنعه المخابرات البريطانية عام 1928! ثم تبنته المخابرات الأمريكية!:boxing::bud: لأنجاب كل المنظمات الإسلامية الإرهابية! من أجل توحيدهم للقتال لتفكيك عدوها الخطير الاتحاد السوفيتي! (فقام تنظيم الإخوان بأنشاء منظمة القاعدة التي فككت السوفيت)  
ثانياً   ((هل الرئيس باراك أوباما أخواني؟!)) (للإجابة على هذا السؤال يجب أن نحلل قصة حياة باراك أوباما! )  ولقد ولد الطفل باراك حسين أوباما في 4/8/1961 من أب كيني مسلم متشدد أسمه حسين أوباما! وأم أمريكية أسمها ستا نلي آن دانهام وقد انفصلت أمه عن والده وهو في سن عامين. ثم تزوجت أمه مهندس بترول اندونيسي (مسلم أخواني أسمه لولو سوتيوروو! ثم انتقلت الأسرة إلي اندونيسيا! وعاش أوباما في جاكارتا في حي مسلم!  وتربي في مدارس أسلامية! لمدة 8 سنوات! وقد تأثر الطفل باراك أوباما!    بأفكار زوج أمه:act23::bud:
                                             ــ  2  ــ
 الأخواني الذي كان يصطحبه للصلاة في مساجد جاكارتا فأعتنق فكره الأخواني المتشدد!!.. ثم رجع باراك أوباما إلي هاواي وعاش مع جده وجدته بعد أن اخفي إسلامه وفكره الأخواني! حتي أكمل تعليمه.. حيث كان يصلي سراً!!فدفعته الحركة الصهيونية الماسونية إلي عالم السياسة ودعمته حتي أصبح رئيساً للولايات المتحدة لكي ينفذ ما آمن به من فكر أخواني  صهيوني!  :mus25::mus25((أما عن أسرته من والده فهي تعتنق إسلاماً متشدداً!))) لهذا أعتنق شقيق باراك أوباما (مالك حسين أوباما!)  الفكر الصهيوني الإسلامي (الأخواني!) حيث أنضم لتنظيم القاعدة في بيشاور!  لهذا تم تصعيده من قبل الأخوان!  حتي أصبح الأمين التنفيذي لمنظمة الدعوة الإسلامية! وهي المنظمة التي تستثمر أموال التنظيم الدولي للإخوان! في تجارة الماس في أفريقيا!!وأنه  قد تزوج 12 فتاة مسلمة! في سن العاشرة!!..وكذلك أبن عمه (موسي إسماعيل أوباما!)  قد أعتنق الفكر الأخواني وأنضم للتنظيم الدولي!وقد أعدت مؤسسة (تيودور شويبات) :mus25::mus25:تقريراً عن تعصب باراك حسين أوباما!وإيمانه بالتعاون مع التنظيمات الإسلامية الإرهابية وتحويلها لخدمة المصالح الأمريكية والصهيونية! بدلاً من مقاومتها!  لهذا فأن نقطة ضعف الرئيس باراك حسين أوباما! هي عضويته في التنظيم الدولي للإخوان وخاصة(بعد أن أنذره نجل خيرت الشاطر!! وقال له إذا لم تخرج والدي خلال شهر!! فأني سوف أكشف مستندات تدخلك :thnk0001::bud:السجن!)     (يقصد بالطبع أوراق عضويته في التنظيم!)    لهذا قتل الأمريكان والأخوان نائب رئيس الجمهورية/ عـمـــر سليمان! وأصيب العالم الماسوني والإسلام الصهيوني بالجنون والهذيان!باعتبار  أن سقوط الأخوان كارثة!!سوف تكشف الكثيرين وتطيح بأوباما! وقادة كثيرين من العالم الغربي عقب فتح ملفات الحساب لهذا فأن مصر تغيير العالم!وأن هذه المعلومات :new8::bud:المؤكدة مصدرها أسرة باراك أوباما المسلمة الأخوانية!(لذا سوف تغير مصر مستقبل العالم! وتسقط أوباما!وتصيب العدو بالجنون! فاحذروا !) هذه المعلومات مؤكدة!!  ونتحدى التكذيب لأن لدينا مستندات مؤكدة مستعدين لإعلانها! :59::bud::act23::mus13:ـ      النائب/ محمد فريد زكريا ـ  رئيس حزب الأحرار الثورة


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 سبتمبر 2013)

*ساعاااااات : اليسا*​


----------



## انت شبعي (11 سبتمبر 2013)

مقدرش انا _ عمرو دياب


----------



## kawasaki (11 سبتمبر 2013)

*مش عارف اسمع حاجه تفرحني *
*ولا اسمع حاجه تزود اللي انا فيه *​


----------



## انت شبعي (11 سبتمبر 2013)

سيبت فراغ كبير _ عمرو دياب


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 سبتمبر 2013)

*متفائلة : اليسا *​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (11 سبتمبر 2013)

*قول رجعت لية
حسين الجسمى
*​


----------



## انت شبعي (11 سبتمبر 2013)

بحبك انت _ تامر حسني


----------



## انت شبعي (11 سبتمبر 2013)

صوتك _ منير


----------



## johna&jesus (12 سبتمبر 2013)

واهـي زكريـات​


----------



## انت شبعي (12 سبتمبر 2013)

و اهو بكرة نقول كانت ذكرى و عيشنالنا يومين
عموووووري


----------



## johna&jesus (12 سبتمبر 2013)

احلم معايا   حمزة نمرة​


----------



## انت شبعي (12 سبتمبر 2013)

يا بنات يا بنات يا بنات اللي مخلفشي بنات مشبعشي من الحنية و ماداقشي الحلويات
نانسي


----------



## johna&jesus (12 سبتمبر 2013)

اخر مقابله​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (12 سبتمبر 2013)

*في عيونك♫
اليسا☼
*​


----------



## soso a (12 سبتمبر 2013)

هدووووووووء 

مش بسمع حاجه ​


----------



## انت شبعي (12 سبتمبر 2013)

حبيبة حبيبك _ محمد رحيييييم


----------



## johna&jesus (12 سبتمبر 2013)

محمد حماقى......كان مالى​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (12 سبتمبر 2013)

*إليسا ♫ متفائلة*
​


----------



## johna&jesus (12 سبتمبر 2013)

دنيتي تغيرت - محمد حماقي​


----------



## انت شبعي (12 سبتمبر 2013)

زيديني عشقا _ كاظم الساهر


----------



## johna&jesus (12 سبتمبر 2013)

وعشاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان خطرى كلمنى 
وبلاش تغيب عنى 
ليه سايبنى فناااااااااااااااار 
تامر حسني _ مليش بعدك​


----------



## انت شبعي (12 سبتمبر 2013)

اتفضل امشي روح على قلب غيري تجرحه _ رامي جمال


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (12 سبتمبر 2013)

*إليسا ♫♪ أسعد واحده♪*
​


----------



## انت شبعي (12 سبتمبر 2013)

دلع القمر _ ايهاب توفيق


----------



## انت شبعي (12 سبتمبر 2013)

بسمع اغنية رومانسية لفؤشي
اسمها خبيني
خدوا اسمعوها تحفففففففة
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H-ffUVKd2g0


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (12 سبتمبر 2013)

*معرفش انا ايه بيحصلي
ببعد عنك بضيــــــع
عارف طب كنت تقولي
اللهفه دي شئ فظيــــع 


♪بعدك عني انتحار♪
*​


----------



## انت شبعي (12 سبتمبر 2013)

حلمت بيكي _ ساموزين


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (12 سبتمبر 2013)

*راحوا اللى كانوا بيمسحوا بإيدهم دموعنـــــــا *​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (12 سبتمبر 2013)

اليـسـا ، لولا الملامه


----------



## kawasaki (12 سبتمبر 2013)

*ياقلبها ....قلبي دايب..قولها *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 سبتمبر 2013)

*سبت فراغ كبير عندى والله حبيبي حبيبي*​ *وانت هناك بعيد *​ *مش بعيد عنى حبيبي *​ *قولى ازاى اعيش ؟*​ *كل يوم بقول *​ *امتى ترجع ليا امتى ؟*​ *صعبه اوى الحياة *​ *صعبه من غيرنا انا و انت *​ *قولى ازاى اعيش*​ *ذكريات كتير*​ *بتقابلنى معاك يوماتى *​ *بتفكرنى بيك*​ *و بسنين حلوة فى حياتى*​ *قولى ازاى اعيش*​ *مهما غبت سنين عن عينى ابتسامتك ضئ عينى *​ *روحى مش ممكن هاترجع الا بوجودك حبيبي

سبت فراغ كبير : عمرو دياب 
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 سبتمبر 2013)

*ريحة الحبايب : عمرو دياب *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 سبتمبر 2013)

*قصاد عينى : عمرو دياب *​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (12 سبتمبر 2013)

*ابقى افتكرنى
عبد الفتاح
*​


----------



## انت شبعي (12 سبتمبر 2013)

الليلة دوب _ مصطفى قمر


----------



## soso a (13 سبتمبر 2013)

بايديك محوطانى ​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (13 سبتمبر 2013)

*ترنيمة فى واحد بيحبك*​


----------



## kawasaki (13 سبتمبر 2013)

*To Live Is To Die*​


----------



## soso a (13 سبتمبر 2013)

ترنيمه انت الوحيد ​


----------



## kawasaki (13 سبتمبر 2013)

*ليلى ليلى *
*يحلى لما عينيكى ليه تميل *
*ليلى ليلى *
*ياللى بحلم بيكى طول الليل *
*مين يا عينى يلومنى *
*ولا ياخدك منى *
*ياللى بعدك عنى مستحيل *
*فينك مش لاقيكى *
*ياللى روحى فيكى *
*وقلبى بين إيديكى *
*عاشق ليل نهار *
*طول الليل بنادى *
*عليكى فى كل وادى *
*ومستنى فى معادى *
*وجوه القلب نار *
*ليلى ليلى *
*يحلى لما عينيكى ليه تميل *


----------



## johna&jesus (13 سبتمبر 2013)

عشان اوصفها مالهاش حل .. كلام أغانيا كله اقل
دى خير فى حياتى جانى وهل .. ومن حظى إنه متشالى​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (13 سبتمبر 2013)

اغنية مبتعلمش


----------



## johna&jesus (13 سبتمبر 2013)

والى يضيع حبايبه وماضيه ف الغرام يستاهل يقاسى لوحده مراره وناره​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (13 سبتمبر 2013)

*اغنية انا نسيتك بتعات (عمرو مصطفى )
بس بصووووتى
*​


----------



## johna&jesus (13 سبتمبر 2013)

مخلتش حاجة 
هيثم شاكر​


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 سبتمبر 2013)

*اهى ذكريات : عمرو دياب *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (14 سبتمبر 2013)

ايه احساسك بربنا -  البابا شنودة​


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 سبتمبر 2013)

*سبت فراغ كبير : عمرو دياب 
اغنية جامدة اخر خمناشر حاجة *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (14 سبتمبر 2013)

حوار مع الله (3) لقداسة البابا شنودة الثالث​


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 سبتمبر 2013)

*عدت الايام عليا : عمرو دياب *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (14 سبتمبر 2013)

عتاب مع الله​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (14 سبتمبر 2013)

نا خايف طمنى ياربى​


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 سبتمبر 2013)

*وبينا معاد : عمرو دياب *​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (14 سبتمبر 2013)

دايما بتخبيني لما يهب الر يح ​


----------



## kawasaki (14 سبتمبر 2013)

*انا حر اني اطير وارفرف *​

*كلي تحدي وشوق وحياة *​ 
*في شارعكو القاسي المتزخرف *​ 
*او في شارعنا انا هصرخ لا *​ 


*يا عيون غلطانة في عنواني *​ 
*يا قلوب ملهاش في الاحساس *​ 
*جينا عشانكوا بس لاقينا *​ 
*ناس بتعيش علي جرح الناس *​​​​


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 سبتمبر 2013)

*عدت الايام : عمرو دياب *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 سبتمبر 2013)

*ساعات : اليسا *​


----------



## johna&jesus (14 سبتمبر 2013)

تامل للنفس الحزينة بجد جميل اوووووووووى​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (14 سبتمبر 2013)

*الليلادى
عمرو دياب
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (15 سبتمبر 2013)

*ااااااااااه عاللي بتمناه
ياااااااااااه عاللي بستناه

* ♫فاكرة♪





​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (15 سبتمبر 2013)

*ااااااه لو تعرف ياحبيب قلبي
وانت معايا بحس بأيه ؟ّّ!
خلي شوية لبكره ياقلبي
الحب ده ماقدرش عليه ♦

بص في قلبي
ياعيون قلبي
شوف كام حاجه بتتمناك
فرحة وشوق واماني كبيرة
وليالي حبي بتستناك

بحبك حب خلاني اخاف من فرحتي جنبك
يشوفها حد يحسدها ويحسدني علي حبك
وبحبك حب ياويييييييلي
ياوووووويلي منه 
مسهرني محيرني وروحي فيك *,^

 
♫ اه لو تعرف ♪

*
*



*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 سبتمبر 2013)

*فى حاجات
نانسى عجرم
*​


----------



## انت شبعي (15 سبتمبر 2013)

تسلم ايدينك _ حسين الجسمي


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (15 سبتمبر 2013)

*اوقات يا دنيا معاكي بعيش
فؤش​*


----------



## انت شبعي (15 سبتمبر 2013)

مشيت وياكي للاخر اتاري اولك اخر عينيكي خدتني للحلم اللي ما بيكملش
منير


----------



## انت شبعي (15 سبتمبر 2013)

اتفضل امشي روح على قلب غيري تجرحه


----------



## انت شبعي (15 سبتمبر 2013)

moky قال:


> *اوقات يا دنيا معاكي بعيش​*
> 
> *فؤش*​


 روعة الاغنية دي بعشقها اوي


----------



## انت شبعي (15 سبتمبر 2013)

من بين كل العيون حبيت عنيك وعشقتها ولقيت وياك يا عمري كل حاجة بحبها بهواك على طول وسنين وسنين حتفوت معاك حتكون سنين أجمل هواه حنعيش أجمل حياه طول مهما حنكون مع بعض سواى حنقول على طول عشقين عاشق سحرعنيك دايب شوف كام سنةقلب بيحلم بيك قرب محتجلك هنا إياك تبعد يوم عني بشتقلك أنا معرفش أزاي ونا جنبك حبيبي وحشتني خليك ديما في حضني تعال قرب ضمني


----------



## kawasaki (15 سبتمبر 2013)

*ياعيون غلطانه في عنواني *
*ياقلوب ملهاش في الاحساس*
*جينا علشانكم بس لقينا *
*ناس بتعيش علي جرح الناس *​


----------



## kawasaki (15 سبتمبر 2013)

*واهى مره وعدت وخلاص حبينا بصدق واخلاص*
*حبيتك من غير تفكير حبيتك والقلب اختار*
*واهى مره وعدت وخلاص حبينا بصدق واخلاص*
*حبيتك من غير تفكير حبيتك والقلب اختار*
*وفى بحرك ياما عومت كتير وغرقت فى اخر المشوار*
*واهى توبه توبه توبه واهى توبه توبه توبه*
*شوف ازاى اتغير حالى شوف ازاى ياحبيبتى بقيت*
*قلبى ماعدش القلب الخالى بعد ماشوفتك واتمنيت*
*اتمنيت من قلبى تكونى احلى عروسه تشوفها عيونى*
*وفى بحرك ياما عومت كتير وغرقت فى اخر المشوار*
*واهى توبه توبه توبه  *
*واهى مره وعدت وخلاص حبينا بصدق واخلاص*
*حبيتك من غير تفكير حبيتك والقلب اختار*
*وفى بحرك ياما عمت كتير وغرقت فى اخر المشوار*
*واهى توبه توبه توبه *


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 سبتمبر 2013)

kawasaki قال:


> *واهى مره وعدت وخلاص حبينا بصدق واخلاص*
> *حبيتك من غير تفكير حبيتك والقلب اختار*
> *واهى مره وعدت وخلاص حبينا بصدق واخلاص*
> *حبيتك من غير تفكير حبيتك والقلب اختار*
> ...


*الاغنية دى روووووووووعة
انا بسمع وبينا معاد لعمرو برضوا *


----------



## انت شبعي (15 سبتمبر 2013)

الطاوووووووووس _ ابو الليف


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (15 سبتمبر 2013)

[YOUTUBE]TrTIFlrL1Kk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## انت شبعي (15 سبتمبر 2013)

علمني اكون مسيحي حقيقي


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 سبتمبر 2013)

*عدت الايام : عمرو دياب *​


----------



## انت شبعي (15 سبتمبر 2013)

ترنيمة مين احن منك التجئ اليه


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 سبتمبر 2013)

*عندى سؤال : عمرو دياب *​


----------



## انت شبعي (15 سبتمبر 2013)

هتعمل ايه لو نمت يوم صحيت بصيت و شوفت نفسك في المراية بكيت
شيرين


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 سبتمبر 2013)

*جرالى ايه : عمرو دياب *​


----------



## انت شبعي (15 سبتمبر 2013)

بسمع ثوووومة بتغني اغنية رخمة من اغانيها
بتقول كفاية بقى تعذيب و شقى


----------



## انت شبعي (15 سبتمبر 2013)

اسمها فات المعاد


----------



## johna&jesus (15 سبتمبر 2013)

تأملات عن مختبري الحزن - أبونا داود لمعي​


----------



## انت شبعي (15 سبتمبر 2013)

ثومة بردو بتقول ناري ناااااري ناااااااري و فرحة العزال فيا
ايه الاغاني اللي بيجيبوها بالليل دي مش قادرة افهم


----------



## johna&jesus (15 سبتمبر 2013)

أشتقت لخلاصك يارب - أبونا داود لمعي​


----------



## انت شبعي (15 سبتمبر 2013)

ثومة بردو 
اغنية اسمها سيرة الزفتتتتتت


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (16 سبتمبر 2013)

جـــــ ♥ ــــنات​


----------



## انت شبعي (16 سبتمبر 2013)

اشوف فيك يوم على اللي انت عملته فيا


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (16 سبتمبر 2013)

الدنيا ليل ونهـار​


----------



## انت شبعي (16 سبتمبر 2013)

احبك يا رب يا قوتي احبك يا نصرتي و فرحتي
احبك يا ترسي و صخرتي 
احبك يا عوني في الشدة


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 سبتمبر 2013)

*ع بالى حبيبى : اليسا *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 سبتمبر 2013)

*وبيسألوني عليك
وبقولهم راجع
وبيسألوني عليك
فينك وفين ضايع ؟!

♪ جورج وسوف ♪
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 سبتمبر 2013)

*عيون القلب : نجاة *​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (16 سبتمبر 2013)

مـــش واقـــفــه ع حــ ــد​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 سبتمبر 2013)

*سكت الكلام
معدش فاضل غير سكوت حزن والم
ياناس حرام
ايه اللي نبنا من عذاب قلب انظلم !

♫جورج وسوف♫
*​


----------



## انت شبعي (16 سبتمبر 2013)

ترنيمة ربنا موجود


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (16 سبتمبر 2013)

واح ــشني​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 سبتمبر 2013)

*قلبي من كتر اللي فيه يامايا
نفسي يهرب ليكي من جوايا
نفسي يعمل اي حاجه تكون عشانك
جزء من اللي اتعمل ويايا

**♫جورج وسوف♫*​


----------



## انت شبعي (16 سبتمبر 2013)

مش بسمع حاجة خالص


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (16 سبتمبر 2013)

كده ياحبيبي​


----------



## انت شبعي (16 سبتمبر 2013)

انا نسيتك _ جنات


----------



## انت شبعي (16 سبتمبر 2013)

انا عايزك انت يا صاحب القوات تشغل يمينك تعمل معجزات
انت عارف ظروفي قبل انا ما اشكيها مهما كانت صعبة تقدر عليها
الاتون محمى انزل قدامي و بيدك الحلوة طلعني تاني
انا عايزك انت يا صاحب القوات تشغل يمينك تعمل معجزات
ادي البحر هايج و انا مستنيك دة انت صاحب القوة و السلطان في ايديك
الاسود جوعانة ارسل ملاكك خلي الملك يعرف ان انا ملكك
الاطباء احتاروا وريهم يدك خليهم يقولوا انه مفيش زيك
انت بس الشبع في ايام الجوع و انت ماء الصحراء في العطش يا يسوع


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 سبتمبر 2013)

*ليل العاشقين اغنية جامدة 
لجورج وسوف 
اى خدعة يا بتول *​


----------



## انت شبعي (16 سبتمبر 2013)

فارد زي النسر جناحي طاير فوق المرتفعات 
غالب بيك انا كل جراحي اصل الوعد ماليني ثبات


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 سبتمبر 2013)

*  طبيب جراح ..قلوب الناس أداويها .. وياما جراح سهرت الليل أداويها *

*  شافوني قالو متهني ..من كتر الفرح بيغني .. شافوني قالو متهني ..من كتر الفرح بيغني*
*  تعالو اسألو عني ..تعالو اسألو عني..أنا إلي فيا جراح ..أطبا الكون ما تشفيني    *

* طبيب جراح ..قلوب الناس أداويها .. وياما جراح سهرت الليل أداويها 
طبيب جراح 
*​


----------



## انت شبعي (16 سبتمبر 2013)

فارد زي النسر جناحي طاير فوق المرتفعات 
غالب بيك انا كل جراحي اصل الوعد ماليني ثبات 
مش متروك لظروفي لوحدي او لسهام بتطير حواليا
دايرة حرب و فيها تحدي بس انت مسيج حواليا
عالي بحبك فوق الاماتي مش هتأثر فيا اتعاب 
انا بعلن بيك انتصاراتي و اني في ايدك مش متساب
يا يسوع انت اله جبار و انا عايش دايما في حماك
مش هحنيها انا للاشرار اتعلمت النصرة معاك


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 سبتمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ليل العاشقين اغنية جامدة
> لجورج وسوف
> اى خدعة يا بتول *​


الله عليكي يارورو ياجااااااااااااااااااااامدة
بعشق الاغنيه دي


رورو ايهاب قال:


> *  طبيب جراح ..قلوب الناس أداويها .. وياما جراح سهرت الليل أداويها *
> 
> *  شافوني قالو متهني ..من كتر الفرح بيغني .. شافوني قالو متهني ..من كتر الفرح بيغني*
> *  تعالو اسألو عني ..تعالو اسألو عني..أنا إلي فيا جراح ..أطبا الكون ما تشفيني    *
> ...


وبمووووووووووووووووووت في دي
وخصوصا اما بقول

*ياما قسيت ياما
صمتي مرار ,, صمتي مرار
ضحكي انين
ضاعت الابتسامة
والقطر فات ,, القطر فات
من سنين 
*


----------



## انت شبعي (16 سبتمبر 2013)

اسكتوا يا بنات بلاش غم و كابة
انا بسمع صوت عصافير دلوقتي و بشرب عصير مانجو


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 سبتمبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> اسكتوا يا بنات بلاش غم و كابة
> انا بسمع صوت عصافير دلوقتي و بشرب عصير مانجو


ههههههه
كأبة ايه يابنتي

هو فيه حد يشرب عصير عصافير ويسمع مانجو عالصبح:smile02


----------



## انت شبعي (16 سبتمبر 2013)

ههههههههه مش بقولك انا مخلوق غريب
هو فيه حد يقعد يعيط و يصوت و يتألم و بعدها يضحك
اهو انا كدة بقى


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 سبتمبر 2013)

*اصعب فراق
فراق الحبايب
اصعب عذاب
الشوق اللي غايب

♪ جورجي وسوفي&#132;♫
*​


----------



## انت شبعي (16 سبتمبر 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tzbal89uiz4


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 سبتمبر 2013)

*تعبت اداري وخبي جرحي
اخاف تخوني في يوم ملامحي
ويبان عليا الحزن حتي في عز فرحي

**♪ جورجي وسوف♫
*​ 
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (16 سبتمبر 2013)

*فى حاجات تتحس ومتتقالش
توجع فى القلب 
وماتبنش
وافضل علطول تعبانة مابين
طيب اقوالك ولا ماقوالكش
مقدرش اقوالك غير كل طريقة حبك ليا
او غير عليا ولا فاجنى فى مرة وهاتلى هدية
واملا عنيا واعمل حاجة انا مش عارفها
مقدرش اقوالك حلى الدنيا فى عينى وغير فيا
لو مهما كنت قريب منى وكنت قريب ليا
مقدرش اقوالك شكل حياتنا اللى اناعايزها
اعرف لوحدك شكل حياتنا اللى انا عايزها
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (16 سبتمبر 2013)

*كل اللى فات من العمر فات
ومش باايدنا نرجعه
خلينا اكتر فى اللى جاى
مابقاش فى وقت نضيعه
وانا مش هاضيع عمرى تانى
لو ثوانى هينفعوا
*​


----------



## kawasaki (16 سبتمبر 2013)

*القداس الباسيلي*​


----------



## kawasaki (16 سبتمبر 2013)

*وايه يعنى تودعنى وتهجرنى وتنسانى *
*وفاكره البعد ضيعنى وسهرنى وبكانى *
*وايه يعنى تروح متجيش وايه يعنى هواها مفيش*

*هوصى القلب ينساها واوصى عينيه متبكيش*
*وهدور فى العيون تانى على فرحه وامل تانى *
*مدام باعت انا بايع *
*وايه يعنى تخون قلبى وايه يعنى تبيع حبى *
*لانا الاول ولا الآخر ولا كان الفراق ذنبى *
​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (16 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## kawasaki (16 سبتمبر 2013)

[YOUTUBE]/TTA2buWlNyM[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (16 سبتمبر 2013)

*ضحكت يعنى قلبها ومال وخالص الفرق مابينا اتشال
يلا ياقلبى روحلها يلا قولها كل اللى بيتقال
مستنى بعد اية الضحكة ؟
دى الضحكة فتحالك سكة
مش هى دى اللى انت عاشقها
وبقالها ياما شغالة البال
دى بقالها ياما شغالة البال*​


----------



## kawasaki (16 سبتمبر 2013)

*انا غيرت خلاص عنواني *
*وقدرت اعشك وارحع تاني *
*ماهو مش ممكن هابقي لوحدي*
*متعودتيش اعيش وحداني *​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (16 سبتمبر 2013)

*اسكتى مش الحياة من غيرك طلعت احلى
وانا كنت فاكرها فى بعدك هتكون صعبة ومش سهلة
واة كان بينا كلمة ووعد بس احنا نصيبنا مش لبعض
انتى فى حالك وانا فى حالى
وممكن كدة نسال ع بعض*​


----------



## kawasaki (16 سبتمبر 2013)

*انسى قلبى مهما تنسى زيد فى قلبك نار وقسوة*
*قلبى بيحب الحياة بكره يلقى هواه وينسى*
*اياك تفكر قلبى يعنى هيتوه طريقه لو بايعني*
*بكرة تجرى سنين وراه وأرفضك والكون سامعنى*
*أخر كلام بينك وبينى مش هاسمعك مهما تنادينى*
*هيا مره وقلبي تاب من هوالك ومن حنيني *


----------



## YOYO JESUS (16 سبتمبر 2013)

*دا عيونك حلوة وطعمة عليها ضحك تتدوب والنعمة
وانا خبرة فى بنات الجماعة ياتجارة ياادب عين شمس
ولمحتك قدام بيتك وهتكلم وياكى مشيتى
وعلشانك سيبت انا عربيتى وخدتها مشى رجعت فى تاكسى
يرضيكى يوميتى البيت ماخش
وافضل كدة ساكت ماتكلمش
واللى يكلمنى البسله الوش
وامسكله انا كدة ع الواحدة
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (16 سبتمبر 2013)

*لية بفكر فى اللى باعنى كتير كدة
لية عذابى فى حد دايما احن ليه
لية اعيش طيب اوى بالشكل دا
لو اعيش لنفسى مرة هيحصل اية ؟
واهى كانت غلطة مش اكتر
ولا يمكن تانى هتكررر
معلش الدنيا دى بتعلم
وانا اتعلمت
*​


----------



## johna&jesus (16 سبتمبر 2013)

تأمل يجرح ويعصب ... للقمص داود لمعى​


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 سبتمبر 2013)

*واهى ذكريات : عمرو دياب *​


----------



## انت شبعي (17 سبتمبر 2013)

قلبي الخفاق اضحى مضجعك 
في حنايا الصدر اخفي موضعك
قد تركت الكون في ضوضاءه 
و اعتزلت الكل كي احيا معك
ليس لي فكر و لا رأي و لا شهوة اخرى سوى ان اتبعك
و ابي يعوب ادري سره
قد عرفت الان كيف صارعك
يا اليف القلب ما احلاك بل انت عال مرهب ما اروعك
يا قويا ممسكا بالسوط في كفيه و الحب يدمي مدمعك
لم يسعك الكون ما اضيقه كيف للقلب اذا ان يسعك
قد تركت الكون في ضوضاءه و اعتزلت الكل كي احيا معك
قد تركت الكل ربي ما عداك ليس لي في غربة العمر سواك


----------



## انت شبعي (17 سبتمبر 2013)

يارب انت تعرف يقظة اعدائي و ضعف طبيعتي


----------



## YOYO JESUS (17 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (17 سبتمبر 2013)

*لما بعت ....بعت اكثر قلب حبك*
* شوف مين بعدة مين هيصونك مين هيحبك*
* اى قلب ليه حنين الا قلبك*
* يرضى مين انك تبعنى علشان بحبك*
* لو عطشان لحنان هتموت عطشان*
* مهو من بعدى*
* لو محتاج لامان هتعيش حيران*
* مهو من بعدى*
* بعد اى حاجه ....بعد كل حاجه*
* انت ولا حاجه*​


----------



## kawasaki (17 سبتمبر 2013)

*القداس الباسيلي*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 سبتمبر 2013)

*ريحة الحبايب :عمرو دياب *​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (17 سبتمبر 2013)

*انت لغيرى وانا مش ليك
ولا عمرنا هنكون مع بعض
مهما بنحلم نبقى سوء
هنفضل زى السماء والارض*​


----------



## انت شبعي (17 سبتمبر 2013)

لما النسيم بيعدي بين شعرك حبيبتي بسمعه بيقول اهات
منيـــــــــــــــــــر


----------



## انت شبعي (17 سبتمبر 2013)

علمني حبك _ كاظم الساهر


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (17 سبتمبر 2013)

*[YOUTUBE]n9VxvXwhFLQ[/YOUTUBE]

مالي غيرك الجأ ليه ربي و انا تعبان​*


----------



## انت شبعي (17 سبتمبر 2013)

ربي اجذبني وراك فأجري قدس حياتي قلبي و فكري


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 سبتمبر 2013)

*ساعات : اليسا *​


----------



## انت شبعي (17 سبتمبر 2013)

حد عايز قلب فاضي _ منير


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (17 سبتمبر 2013)

ساعات بشتاق ليوم عشته وانا صغير
لشكلى قبل ماتغير
لأيم فيها راحة البال
عشان كنا ساعتها عيال


----------



## انت شبعي (17 سبتمبر 2013)

Sara jesus قال:


> ساعات بشتاق ليوم عشته وانا صغير
> لشكلى قبل ماتغير
> لأيم فيها راحة البال
> عشان كنا ساعتها عيال


 احب الناس اللي بتسمع فؤش


----------



## انت شبعي (17 سبتمبر 2013)

اغنية تحفة لمحي بتقول
كان مين يصدق الصغير اللي علمته الكلام
اول ما يتكلم و ينطق يكدب الخاين اوام


----------



## johna&jesus (17 سبتمبر 2013)

حبك شيئ احترنا فيه​


----------



## انت شبعي (17 سبتمبر 2013)

حبيبتي انا من تكون بصوت نوال الزغبي


----------



## YOYO JESUS (17 سبتمبر 2013)

*انا نسيتك
عمرو مصطفى
*​


----------



## johna&jesus (17 سبتمبر 2013)

بنحني " ترنيم نيفين شكر الله​


----------



## انت شبعي (17 سبتمبر 2013)

على حسب وداد قلبي _ حليييييييييم


----------



## روزي86 (17 سبتمبر 2013)

وردة .......​


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 سبتمبر 2013)

*بعد الليالى : عمرو دياب *​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (18 سبتمبر 2013)

واحلم لية
وانا وياك
دا انا لامس باايدى ملاك
واتمنى اية ياحبيبى وانت
قدام عنيا
ولا حسيت غرام قبليك
ولا عرفته الا جوه عنيك
حبيبى خلاص بقت انا ليك
وانت بقيت ليا
مايهمنيش اللى فات من عمرى اية
واللى فاضل ليا فيه
انا عايشه ليك
وانا بين ايده
اى شى مايهمنيش
اصلى كنت هموت واعيش
عمرى لعينك
انا من زمان
قلبى نفسه يعيش معاها
وكان حلمه افضل معاها
عيشت عمرى دا كله ليها
كله اللى كان
من حياتى لقيته فيها
نفسى اكمل عمرى بيها
وابقى جنبها بين ايدها

( بموت فيها الاغنية دى )
​


----------



## انت شبعي (18 سبتمبر 2013)

الهوا هوايا


----------



## انت شبعي (18 سبتمبر 2013)

قمرين _ عمرو دياب


----------



## انت شبعي (18 سبتمبر 2013)

يا غايب _ فضل شاكر


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 سبتمبر 2013)

*احساس جديد : نانسى عجرم *​


----------



## انت شبعي (18 سبتمبر 2013)

قد ما عمري يطول هفضل احبك انا
ليلي نهاري هقول انت حبيبي انا


----------



## انت شبعي (18 سبتمبر 2013)

حبيبي لو زعلان من حاجة
حبيبي انا من غيرك و لا حاجة
قد انت ما بتتمنى قول و في ثانية انا هوريك
شايف القمر و الشمس دول و الله ما خسارة فيك
و فوق دة كله انا عمري كله ليك يا حبيبي


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (18 سبتمبر 2013)

برنامج مانشيت 
ياسر القرموطي 
اون تي في
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (18 سبتمبر 2013)

واعملك اية ؟
بقول هنسى
ومابنساش لية ؟
هواك لسة
انا عايشة عليه
ومش حاسة
انى انا هقدر اعيش غير بيه
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 سبتمبر 2013)

*سبت فراغ كبير : عمرو دياب *​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (18 سبتمبر 2013)

*سهرنى سهر
نانسى
*​


----------



## kawasaki (18 سبتمبر 2013)

*هو اللي عيونه ندوني من العالم كله خدوني*
*معرفش أزاي شغلوني أنا أيه اللي جراي*
*أنا بعد ما خدني جمالك و أتغير حاللي و حالك*
*أنا لسه مجتش في بالك طب أثبت هاللي*
*دايما والله في باللي أه يا غايب عن العين لياللي*
*دايما والله في باللي ولا ليله بنساك*
*ويلي من الشوق يا غاللي أه ياويلي في هواك*
*هو منور دنيايا و مصحي الشوق جوايا*
*ده حبيبي قمر في سمايا أستنى معاده*
*أنا شفت كتير بكفايه أما أنت لوحدك أيه*
*قمر أنما أيه دي حكايه مكنتش قي باللي*


----------



## روزي86 (18 سبتمبر 2013)

ولا حااااااااااااااااااااجه


----------



## johna&jesus (19 سبتمبر 2013)

تأمل علمني أن أصنع مشيئتك ابونا داود لمعي​


----------



## kawasaki (19 سبتمبر 2013)

*اصلها بتفرق في حياتك واحده*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 سبتمبر 2013)

*ريحة الحبايب :عمرو دياب *​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (19 سبتمبر 2013)

*خليني اعيش
 اليسا​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 سبتمبر 2013)

moky قال:


> *خليني اعيش
> اليسا​*


*ياعم الرومانسى انت هههههههه 
وحشتينى ومنورة يا موكا 
*​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (19 سبتمبر 2013)

*

رورو ايهاب قال:




ياعم الرومانسى انت هههههههه 
وحشتينى ومنورة يا موكا 
​

أنقر للتوسيع...


انتي وحشتيني اكتر يا رورو
مبسوطة اني دخلت و لاقيتك 
بصي بقى اليسا دي من الاخر يا رورو بجد​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 سبتمبر 2013)

moky قال:


> *
> 
> انتي وحشتيني اكتر يا رورو
> مبسوطة اني دخلت و لاقيتك
> بصي بقى اليسا دي من الاخر يا رورو بجد​*


*وانا كمان يا حبى بدل ما اسهر لوحدى اوعى تنامى بقى 
*
*اه اليسا يا سلام يا سلام *
*الرومانسية يعنى اليسا والهدوء يعنى اليسا ههههه *
*انا بقى بسمع اغنية اجمل احساس *​


----------



## kawasaki (19 سبتمبر 2013)

*وحكايتك ايه يالي زي الملاك وتملي *
*شاغل قلوب ويك وانا زنبي ايه قولي *
*بقي كل دا يحصلي تشغلني ليه بهواك*​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (19 سبتمبر 2013)

*

رورو ايهاب قال:




وانا كمان يا حبى بدل ما اسهر لوحدى اوعى تنامى بقى 

اه اليسا يا سلام يا سلام 
الرومانسية يعنى اليسا والهدوء يعنى اليسا ههههه 
انا بقى بسمع اغنية اجمل احساس ​

أنقر للتوسيع...

يا جامد 
تحفة دي 
ممممممممم
بسمع
فاتت سنين 
​*


----------



## kawasaki (19 سبتمبر 2013)

*علمني هواك إيه معنى الحيرة علمني أشتاق علمني الغيرة *
*قلبك صحاني على صوت دقاته *
*ضمني خلاني روحوه وحياته *
*ياعيون قادرين علي الهوا وخدوني*
*نسوني انا مين بعد ماحضنوني*

*وعلمني هواك إيه معنى الحيرة علمني أشتاق علمني الغيرة *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 سبتمبر 2013)

*ع بالى حبيبى : اليسا *​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (19 سبتمبر 2013)

*ف عيونك 
اليسا​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 سبتمبر 2013)

*تعبت منك : اليسا *​


----------



## kawasaki (19 سبتمبر 2013)

*نفس المكان الي كان بيجمعنا سوا*
*هو مكان الوداع اللي ضاع في الهوا*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (19 سبتمبر 2013)

زمان خنتى وبعتينى
ولا همك دموع عينى
اقوالك لية وحشتينى
كفاية انا ياما ضحيت
​


----------



## kawasaki (19 سبتمبر 2013)

*محدش يتريق عليا ياجدعان *
*الاغنيه حلوه *​ 


*[YOUTUBE]/aOA4TH_3PDM[/YOUTUBE]*​


----------



## kawasaki (19 سبتمبر 2013)

*انا حبيت واديت لحبيبى كل اللى اتمناه وسيبت الدنيا بحالها عشانو وحلفت ماهنساه وانا اتعب قلبى ليه مع واحد مالوش والا غالى عليه,,,*
*جيت ع نفسى كتير علشانو تعبت عشان يرتاح اخرت صبرى دا كلو يبعنى كدا ريح وارتاح*
*انا مش هندم ع اخلاصى انا هندم ع الايام اللى زمان عشتها مع واحد مالوش والا غالى عليه*
*انا مش عايزه خلاص لو حكمت افضل بعدو وحيد واللى زمان كان مر ف قربو هيحلو وهو بعديد*
*اللى محسش يوم بمشاعرفى ليه هبكى عليه*
*وازاي هابكي في يوم علي واحد *
*مالوش ولا غالي عليه *​

[YOUTUBE]/oyqoAUKiopc[/YOUTUBE]​​​​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (19 سبتمبر 2013)

تعبت منك
عشان مليش غيرك ولا بستغنك عنك
وعشان بحبك 
ماليش مكان فى زعلى اروحله الا حضنك
وعشان مليش غيرك حبيبى
ولو قولت امشى
توحشنى قبل ماتمشى خطوة بعيد عنى
تتضحك فى وشى
امسح دموعى وبنسى لية قللت منى
وبقول مافيش
فى الحب عيب
​


----------



## kawasaki (19 سبتمبر 2013)

*احبك بحبببببببببببببببببببك*

*شتحب شهالناس شهالعالم شنو هذا والله قهر *
*آنا خطط وآخر عمره يقوم ياخذها مني هذا*

*إيه ده بيرطم بيقول ايه ده ؟؟! يعني ايه هذا ؟؟*

*هذا يعني ده*

*ده آه ده ده آه ده ده ده ده ده ده آه ده*
*ده ده ولا ده*

*أنا اللي جاني جاني وقلي احب ده*
*الود دا هو*
*واللي شاغلي باللي ومسهرني ده*
*الود دا هو*
*بصيت فعنيها شوية شوية لقتني بدوب*
*ولحد لحقني وسما علي ساعة ما شفوه*
*سحرها جبار .. البت دي *
*والقلب اختار .. البت دي*
*قلبها محتار .. البت دي*
*ولازم تختار .. البت دي*
*أول ما لقيتها أوام حبيتها يا ناس يا هوووووو*

*ملكش دعوة بيها ..*
*ملكش دعوة بيها .. *
*ملكش دعوة بيها .. جرى إيه يا عمنا*
*أنا واقف مستنيها تعدي من هنا*
*إييييييييييييه*
*أنا صاحبك وانت صاحبي في القهوة مش هنا*
*خليك ليراكس امشي وسبنا لوحدنا*
*إييييييييييييه*

*جرى إيه .. فيه أيه .. مالكم وجرالكم إيه*

*عامل فتوة عنده هو صاحبنا ده*
*ما انتش عاجبها ابعد وسبها لتبقى نار*
*لحسن ما أطلع يا بني صورتك بالأخبار*
*خليك لطيف.. يا بو دم خفيف*
*يا بو لبس مشجر .. تلاقيه متأجر *
*واللي زيك في الحتة دي بيبيع خضااار*

*طول عمري ود حنين ..*
*طول عمري ود حنين ..*
*طول عمري ود حنين .. معرفش المنظرة*
*لو كان على المحبة .. أفتحلك معصرة*
*إييييييييييييه*
*أنا حبي ليكي خالص مش حب مصلحة*
*وعندي الشقة جاهزة ومعلق مروحة*
*إيييييييييييه*

*ايه الكلام ده مروحة*
*يلا يا شعبولة اجري أوام اتغطى ونام*
*يا بو شعر كنيش بطل اتعيش بالأنزحة*
*دا الناس قالولي مفيش في بيتكم مروحة *
*دنا مرمجي مش مكوجي وبفك الخط ولا عمري غلطت*
*دي كل أوضة فبيتنا فيها مروحة *

*ملكش دعوة بيها ..*
*ملكش دعوة بيها .. *
*ملكش دعوة بيها .. ولا حتى بقلبها*
*أنا لسه من شوية مكلم أمها*
*إييييييييه*
*أنا كنت بحب ميامي *
*وأعشقهم كلهم *
*وعرفت ان انت فيهم*
*ما بقتش اسمع لهم*

*جرى إيه .. فيه إيه .. *

*بطل غرور يللا يا أمور بطل غرور*
*خد بالك مني ميغركش يا حلو صيطك*
*دحنا شريطنا ببيع أكتر من شريطك*
*وكمان سي دي وعلى الدي جي والدي في دي تربتت تي *
*يللا يا حبيبي اجري روح على بيتك بيتك بيتك بيتك بيتك بيتك شعبولا*

*غلبان مالكش لزمة ..*
*غلبان مالكش لزمة ..*
*غلبان مالكش لزمة .. كان ايه اللي طلعك *
*كويس اني راضي أشوفك واسمعك*
*إيييييييييييه*
*وكلك أكله بايته بقى الغرور مليك*
*عشان خاطر الكويتة مش عايز اغلط فيك*
*إييييييييييه*

*بطل آونطة وبطل شغل المنظرة*
*ابعد يا شاطر يللا ارجع لورا *
*أنا بس ساكت علشان مصر السكرة*
*دنا ود شديد وبشيل حديد ودايماً سعيد والليلة عيد *
*وإن كنت روميو آنا أبقى عنترة*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (19 سبتمبر 2013)

مفاضش بيا
بس انا قربت امل
غلطة واحدة وتقضى على اللى فى قلبى ليك
انا مش قليل حيلة ولا طيب وسهل
ومستحيل تجرحنى واتفرج عليك
حبى ليك مش حاجة بتقويك عليا
ولا فى حياتى اقبل انى اعيش ضحية
مش بحاول اهددك بس انت عارف
ياحبيبى اسهل حاجة فى الدنيا الاذية 
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (19 سبتمبر 2013)

معاك غمضت﻿ عينى وكنت ماشى بنيتى

ليه استخصرت فيا اشوف فى حضنك فرحتى

ياريت ترتاح وتهدى عشان خلاص من ناحيتى

هعيش بعدك واكمل ايوه همشى فى سكتى

ماانااااااااا فوقت متأخر​


----------



## kawasaki (19 سبتمبر 2013)

*و بتقولي انا في الكون لوحديا و منسية انا قلبك انا نبضك انا حلمك و تفسيره انا قلبك انا نبضك انا حسنك و تاثيره انا قلبك انا نبضك انا حلمك و تفسيره انا قلبك انا نبضك انا لفظك و تعبيره انا امبارح انا بكرة انا ايامك الجاية و لا تقولي انا في الكون لوحديا و منسية انا كلمة في موالك انا خطوة في مشوارك انا صاحب لياليكي انا حلمك انا دارك انا امبارح انا بكرة انا ايامك الجاية ولا تقولي انا في الكون لوحديا و منسية*​



[YOUTUBE]/TO5EPoOyOvk[/YOUTUBE]​​​​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (19 سبتمبر 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1v1wcWt34-g


----------



## kawasaki (19 سبتمبر 2013)

*قرب مني شويه شويه *
*قلبي وقلبك سوا يتلاقوا*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 سبتمبر 2013)

*خلينا لوحدينا : عمرو دياب *​


----------



## kawasaki (19 سبتمبر 2013)

*متسبنيش لوحتي ثواني*
*لو اغيب عنك استناني *
*دا انا وحياتك كل ما اشوفك*
*بحلم امتي هاشوفك تاني *​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (19 سبتمبر 2013)

سيبنى اموت فيك
واية يعنى فداك
اهى موتة ولا اكتر
كل كلمة بقوالها انا جد معاك
والله مابهزر 
لو تشوف حنينى ليك فيا عامل اية
هتلاقيك سيبت الدنيا عشانى
اة اكيد هصعب عليك لو حتى اية
بالكتير هتيجى بعد ثوانى
​


----------



## انت شبعي (20 سبتمبر 2013)

ايامي معاك انا عايش علشان بهواك
انا عاشق و بدوب في هواك انا ناسي في حضنك انا مين
جوايا غرام و لا يمكن احكيه بكلام مين يقدر يوصف احلام كان عايش يحلمها سنين


----------



## YOYO JESUS (20 سبتمبر 2013)

فاات ع عينى برقة
وضربات قلبى زادت كام دقة
واتحول قلبى ساعتها
الى عقرب فى ثوانى ساعة ايدها
وقبل ماتوصل
روحت انا بيتها
وقلبى يدق كأنة كلاكس
​


----------



## انت شبعي (20 سبتمبر 2013)

خليك حبيبي هنا جنبي
هنا جوة قلبي
هنا يا اللي روحي في هواك
ليالي و انا على حالي و دايما في بالي
بحبــــــك و هفضـــــــــل معـــــــــاك
ليك حق يا حبيبي فيا و اكتر ما ليا حياتي ما تغلاش عليك
يارب اعيش العمر جنبك في حضنك في قلبك في ضحكة بشوفها في عينيك


----------



## kawasaki (20 سبتمبر 2013)

*ساعة لقلبك ياجميل اتهــــــــنا وحب وميل *
*اعشق وضحك للدنيا عمرك تلقاة حاجة تانية *
*عمرة ما حينقص ثانية لو تسـهر طول الليل *​ 
*ياليل ياليل ياليل ياليل *
*ساعة لـــــــــــــــــــــقلبك يا جميل *​ 
*لو تسهر طول اليوم وعينيك لو تنسى النوم *
*وفى بحر الحب تعوم الــــــفرح لعنيك هيميل*​ 
*اعشق وضحك للدنيا عمرك تلفاة حاجة تانية *
*عمرة ماحينقص ثانية لو تسهر طــول الليل *​ 
*ياليل ياليل ياليل ياليل*​ 
*ساعة لقلبك ياجميل اتهــــــــنا وحب وميل *
*ساعة لقـــــــــــــــــــــلبك يا جميل *​ 
*فيها اية لو قلبك داب مهو قبلك داب احباب *
*متفكرشى فى اسباب سيب قـــــلبك يبقى دليل*

*اعشق وضحك للدنيا عمرك تلقاة حاجة تانية *

*عمرة مينقص ثانية لو تســــهر طول الليل *​ 
*ياليل ياليل ياليل ياليل*​ 
*ساعة لقلبك ياجميل اتهــــــــنا وحب وميل *
*ساعة لــــــــــــــــــــــقلبك ياجميل*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (20 سبتمبر 2013)

عرفت تغير من نفسها لدرجة انى لما شوفتها فى الاول معرفتهاش
عملت كل حاجة بحبها 
نفذت كل كلمة قولتها
ياريتنى ماكنت ماسيبتهاش
​


----------



## انت شبعي (20 سبتمبر 2013)

يا نهار اسود و منيل !!


----------



## kawasaki (20 سبتمبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> يا نهار اسود و منيل !!


 


مين اللي بيغنيها دي ؟


----------



## انت شبعي (20 سبتمبر 2013)

kawasaki قال:


> مين اللي بيغنيها دي ؟


 انا :fun_lol:
دي اغنيتي الجديدة
لسة سنجلاية كدة على قدي
لكن بكرة ربنا يكرمني و اعمل البوم
ههههههههه


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (20 سبتمبر 2013)

*خليك فاكرني
عمرو دياب*​


----------



## kawasaki (20 سبتمبر 2013)

*لالا لا متوصنيش على حبى ليك هو انا بعرف آخد قرار قدام عنيك*

*لا لالا مقدرش اعيش غير وانا حواليك هو انا عمرى عرفت ارتاح غير من ايديك*

*لالالا انا مش هنساك*
*لالالا انا ملك هواك*
*لالالا انا عيشت معاك اجمل ايام حياتى*

*متوصنيش على حبى ليك*
*انا مش هعيش غير بس ليك *
*وحيات عنيك اطمن دنا مطمن راجع ليك*


*لا لا لا طب انسى ايه انا ولا ايه هو انته فيك ياحبيبى حاجه تتنسى*
*لالالا معقول متعرفش انته ايه انته اللى بتيجى فى العمر مره ولا تتنسى*


*ياحبيبى ياللى خطفت قلبى انا قلبى قالى ملوش غير هواك*


----------



## انت شبعي (20 سبتمبر 2013)

دايما دموع دموع دموع
حمادة هلال


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (20 سبتمبر 2013)

*اانت الحب
اكمل*​


----------



## انت شبعي (20 سبتمبر 2013)

اتفضل امشي روح على قلب غيري تجرحه


----------



## kawasaki (20 سبتمبر 2013)

*هو صحيح الهوى غلاب *
*معرفش انا *
*و الهجر قالو مرار و عذاب *
*و اليوم بسنة *
*جاني الهوى من غير مواعيد*
*و كل مادا حلاوته تزيد *
*ما احسبش يوم ح ياخدني بعيد *
*يمني قلبي بالافراح *
*و ارجع و قلبي كله افراح *
*ازاي يا ترى *
*أهو ده اللي جرى *​ 
*و انا ما اعرفشي *
*ما اعرفشي انا *​


----------



## انت شبعي (20 سبتمبر 2013)

الكل راح _ طارق الشيخ


----------



## kawasaki (20 سبتمبر 2013)

*دا كان لى فين ومين كان يقول انا اعيش*
*لحد طول حياته ماقابلنيش*
*ولسه عارفه من مفيش*​

*قوام قوام لقيت نفسى يومها جريت*
*عليه وليه يوميها روحت حكيت*
*كلام كتير مايتحكيش*
*انا اللى ياما قولت انا ونا ونا*
*نسيت فى يوم اللى قولته كام سنه*
*وانا اللى يعرفنى من بعيد شافنى يومها ماعرفنيش*
*فى حد بيحب حد قوى كدا*
*فين انا كان لى بس كل ده*
*ماكنت انا بعقلى واللى انا حصلى قبله ماحصليش*
*ايه ايه*
*ايه اللى بايديا اقدر اعمله*
*غير انى اسيب نفسى لما ابصله*
*ده لما كلمنى قلبى راح ليه ومرجعليش ايه ايه*​


----------



## johna&jesus (20 سبتمبر 2013)

بعدت وقولت مش فارق نكمل ولا نتفارق ,, هتمشى الدنا من غيرك وعادى هعيش
وادينى بموت من اللهفة ياريتنى ما قولتلك ننسى ,, وبحلم لو تكون فاكر ومنستنيش
بعدت وقولت مش﻿ فارق نكمل ولا نتفارق ,, هتمشى الدنا من غيرك وعادى هعيش
حاولت انساك ومش قادر كمان انساك ,, ولو ايامنا مش وحشاك هقولك ايه
واحشنى ونفسى نتقابل ومن جوايا مش قابل ,, احس بحد غيرك انت وقرب ليه
حبيبى ارجعلى من تانى فى بعدك حاجة نقصانى ,, ياريتك لومتنى ساعتها طاوعتنى ليه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (20 سبتمبر 2013)

تعبت منك عشان ماليش غيرك ولا بستغنى عنك
وعشان بحبك ماليش مكان في زعل اروحلو الا حضنك
وعشان ماليش غيرك حبيب
لو قلت امشي توحشني قبل ما تمشي خطوة بعيدة عني
بتضحك في وشي بمسح دموعي وبنسى ليه قللة مني
وبقول مافيش في الحب عيب
بقليلي برضى واستنى منك كلمة حلوة تقولها ليا
بسمعها بهدى وانسى اني عشت معك اقل من العادية واصبر عليك
من حبي فيك هتحس امتى اني مافيش في ايديا حاجة غير اني احبك
وان كنت ساكتة فعشان ماتحرمنيش في يوم من العيشة جنبك
وماقدرش أعيش غير بين ايديك

ليه كل همك في الدنيا تسبت بس اني مش مهمةوالراي رايك
واني انا جنبك ماليش ولا اي كلمة وبعيش معاك صورة وخلاص
انا عشت عمري برضيك وباجي كتيرانا على حساب كرامتي
كان كل همي ان انت تغلط واسمعك بتقول حبيبتي
وعشان رضاك خسرت ناس
بقليلي برضى واستنى منك كلمة حلوة تقولها ليا
بسمعها بهدى وانسى اني عشت معك اقل من العادية واصبر عليك
من حبي فيك هتحس امتى اني مافيش في ايديا حاجة غير اني احبك
وان كنت ساكتة فعشان ماتحرمنيش في يوم من العيشة جنبك
وماقدرش أعيش غير بين ايديك  ​


----------



## انت شبعي (20 سبتمبر 2013)

مثلت الحب عليا و انا صدقتك


----------



## YOYO JESUS (20 سبتمبر 2013)

مطمناني قلقالى راحتي

 مفرحاني رفعالي ضغطي

 اعذريني من حبي فيكي بقول كده

متجننة بشرى ​


----------



## johna&jesus (20 سبتمبر 2013)

محمد كمال قبل الكلام 2012​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (20 سبتمبر 2013)

يهمك ف ايه
عمرو دياب​


----------



## johna&jesus (21 سبتمبر 2013)

شوفتها  مع حبيبها​


----------



## روزي86 (21 سبتمبر 2013)

رامي جمال​


----------



## johna&jesus (21 سبتمبر 2013)

سبت فراغ كبيررررررررررر​


----------



## انت شبعي (21 سبتمبر 2013)

*كدبه كبيره انت
خدعه كبيره انت*


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (21 سبتمبر 2013)

*ترنيمة
مين احن منك*​


----------



## انت شبعي (21 سبتمبر 2013)

ربنا موجوووووووووووووود


----------



## johna&jesus (21 سبتمبر 2013)

سااعاااااااااااااات
اليساااااااااااااا​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (21 سبتمبر 2013)

*♫ في يوم وليله♫
♣ ورده ♣
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 سبتمبر 2013)

*وبينا معاد : عمرو دياب *​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (21 سبتمبر 2013)

*ف يوم
ف شهر
ف سنة 
تهدي الجراح وتنام
وعمر جرحي انا 
اطول من الأيام
وداع يا دنيا الهنا 
وداع يا حبي يا احلام
ده عمر جرحي انا 
اطول من الأيام 

الأسطورة 
حليييييم *​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (21 سبتمبر 2013)

*ف يوم
ف شهر
ف سنة 
تهدي الجراح وتنام
وعمر جرحي انا 
اطول من الأيام
وداع يا دنيا الهنا 
وداع يا حبي يا احلام
ده عمر جرحي انا 
اطول من الأيام 

الأسطورة 
حليييييم *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (21 سبتمبر 2013)

*ااه ياقلوب مفيهاش حنية
اه يادموع جرحتي عينيا !

♪ ليالينا ♪

♠ ورده ♠
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 سبتمبر 2013)

*عدت الايام : عمرو دياب *​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (21 سبتمبر 2013)

*ها حبيبي
كاظم الساهر*​


----------



## انت شبعي (21 سبتمبر 2013)

بسمع صوت اللمبة عمالة بتززززززن


----------



## +Sameh+ (21 سبتمبر 2013)

القداس الأغريغوري -أبونا يوسف أسعد-​


----------



## انت شبعي (21 سبتمبر 2013)

للمعلومات _ حمادة هلال


----------



## انت شبعي (21 سبتمبر 2013)

ضحكتها مبتهزرش _ تامر الرخم *_^


----------



## انت شبعي (21 سبتمبر 2013)

في وشوش الناس حكايات فيها الفرح و فيها اهات
فيها اللي ما بيتنسى فيها اللي عدى و مر و فات
دي وشوش الناس مليانة و الدنيا دي فيها و فيها
في ناس بتعيش فرحانة و ناس الحزن ماليها
طول الليل وياه بتبات
في ناس بتعيش افراحها مهما الزمن بيبيع
و ناس بتعيش في جراحها و بتبكي ع اللي يضيع
و ناس مهما بتدوب بتقول قدر مكتوب و كل شئ محسوب و الدنيا خريف و ربيع
الدنيا حكاية كبيرة م  الفرح و الاحزان
و الناس حكاويها كتيرة و في كل مكان و زمان


----------



## +Sameh+ (21 سبتمبر 2013)

خارج من حياتكـ - مصطفى كامل -​


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 سبتمبر 2013)

*ساعااااااااات .. اليساااااااا *​


----------



## انت شبعي (21 سبتمبر 2013)

عشان لازم نكون مع بعض
عشان شايلانا نفس الارض


----------



## انت شبعي (21 سبتمبر 2013)

هتجنني _ جريني


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (21 سبتمبر 2013)

بقول في حقي كلام كتير مش حلو ليه ؟!
بيقول ماليش لازمة في حياته من النهارده !!
وعشان ماهوش عارف يقول بغلط في ايه 
بيقول تعب مني علشان مشاعري بادره !!
لو فيا عيب مش عيب يقول للناس عليه
ويحاكي فيه ماهو مش صغير عالكلام ده

مصــــــدومة بجد ومش بنطق ولا عارفه ارد
مصدومة علشان شكله في عيني بقا مش ولا بد !!

♫ مصدومة♫♪اليسا♥​


----------



## انت شبعي (21 سبتمبر 2013)

اغنية رومانتشيكية اخر سبعتاشر تمنتاشر حاجة
بتقول
اصل الحنية دي لو متجيش منك متجيش


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (21 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## انت شبعي (21 سبتمبر 2013)

بسمع الحياة الوانها احلى مع جوتن


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (21 سبتمبر 2013)

*شيلتك من قلبي ومن عقلي ومن فكري وبالي*
*مابيمرؤ صوتك ولا وشك حتي بخيالي
لا شو اتعذب ياعمري
وضيع عندك عمري
احلم انك قدري
وكذب علي حالي
خليك بحالك وخليني بحالي قولتلك
احسن كرمالك يمكن لو تبعد اشتقلك
لوعني غرامك
تصورت الغالي بيلبئلك ,, بيلبئلك
رخصــــــت الغالي

**
رخصت الغالي
♪كارول سماحة♪
*​


----------



## انت شبعي (21 سبتمبر 2013)

الليلة _ عمرو دياب


----------



## انت شبعي (21 سبتمبر 2013)

خلاص صغرت في عيني و انا مش هندم عليك 
ابعد خليك ناسيني انا قلبي خلاص نسيك
فؤؤؤؤؤشي 
( دي جات بالصدفة كدة كنت مشغلة الراديو لقيتها )


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (21 سبتمبر 2013)

*♪ قلبي اشتاق♪

♫وائل كافوري♫
*​


----------



## انت شبعي (21 سبتمبر 2013)

انا ما استنتش منه _ لطيفة


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (21 سبتمبر 2013)

*افتكرت فضلت اضحك والدموووع
افتكرت فضلت اضحك والدمووووع
نزلت اووي وجريت اووي
وحشتني ايامك اووووووووووي
ماتقولي هو مفيش طريقه بيها انساك اوووي
ومقولش اااااه ,, ومقولش ااااااااااه
حبيبي قول كداااا ضاعت كل الاماني
وانا مش هستني تاني
واطفيلي النار كفايه ,, نار الفرقة بتوجع
حبيبي قول كداااا
علشاان مش هقدر اسمع 
كلمة امتي هترجع 
ومفيش دموع في عيني
بسمع اسمك بدمع : (

♫ اليسا ,, افتكرت ♫
*​


----------



## انت شبعي (21 سبتمبر 2013)

اقوله بتيجي على بالي


----------



## انت شبعي (21 سبتمبر 2013)

دة حبيبي _ سوما باين


----------



## انت شبعي (21 سبتمبر 2013)

نـــــــــــانــــــــــســــــــــــــي


----------



## +Sameh+ (21 سبتمبر 2013)

محتاج لإيدكـ يا ربي - ساتر ميخائيل-​


----------



## انت شبعي (21 سبتمبر 2013)

اغنية هابلة لتامر بتقول طلعت انا اللي يا بختيه


----------



## انت شبعي (21 سبتمبر 2013)

احترت معاك _ حسام حبيب


----------



## +Sameh+ (21 سبتمبر 2013)

ترنيمة في عتمة الليل الحزين ​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (21 سبتمبر 2013)

لولا النعمة ما كنت اشوفك
ولا كان ليا مكان في سماك
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 سبتمبر 2013)

*حبيبى حبيب قلبى : عمرو دياب *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (21 سبتمبر 2013)

*لو تعرفوه
لو يوم يقبلكوا اسألوه
ليه الايام يخدوه؟!
لو تعرفوه 
لو يوم شوفتوه كلموه
عن ناس هنا بيحبوه

وفكروه
فاتني وبستناه
وكمان بقا عرفوه
من فات حبيبه تاه
وابقوا اسألوه
ازيه وازي حاله
في باله او مش فباله
منساش هوانا وامانه
كل اللي اتقال قلوه
لو تعرفوا لو كان في بنكم كلام
حد يسلملي عليه
لو تعرفوه
قولوله ببعتله السلام
لعينيه ولقلبه وليه
♪♪ اليسا♪♪
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 سبتمبر 2013)

*بتوحشنى : عمرو دياب *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (21 سبتمبر 2013)

*عايز اطمن عليكـ
وانسي روحي بين ايديكـ
وافضل اجري واجري بيكـ
وابقي مش عارف مكاني
نفسي اكمل عمري جنبكـ
نفسي اعيش عمرين معاكـ
وانسي حضني جوه حضنكـ
نفسي اتنفس هواكـ

عمري مانسيتك ولا اقدر
اعيش حياتي الا بيكـ
ليل نهار بسرح وافكر
غصب عني حبيبي فيكـ ..
وائل جسار 

*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (21 سبتمبر 2013)

صوت الامطار 
شغالة دلوقت عندنا


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 سبتمبر 2013)

*ريحة الحبايب : عمرو دياب *​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (21 سبتمبر 2013)

انا خايف طمنى يا ربى
دايماً احس انى حيران
حاسس كل مشاكل الدنيا
جوه فى قلبى واخده مكان


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (21 سبتمبر 2013)

*انا مليت اتعب واتحمل واعمل عاقلة
انا عالحال ده معاه بصراحه مش متفائلة
وعايزني اسأل عنه الاول
طب مش سأله ^,^

♪نانسي جرم♪
♫اعمل عاقلة♫
*​


----------



## johna&jesus (21 سبتمبر 2013)

ياما نفسى 
مريم بطر س


----------



## kawasaki (22 سبتمبر 2013)

*لا انا اد عيونك تشغلني وتشاغل بالي *
*الله يخليكي ابعدي عني خليني في حالي *
*الله يخليكي انا مش قدك لا انا اد لا شوكك ولا ودردك*
*الله يخليكي انا في عرضك تسيبيني لوحدي اعيش خالي*
*الله يخليكي انا مش فاهم اذاي انا وانتي هانتفاهم *
*حبيتك يمكن اكون واهوم  مش عارف ايه اللي جرالي *​


----------



## kawasaki (22 سبتمبر 2013)

*انسي قلبي مهما تنسي *
*زيد في قلبك نار وقسوه *
*قلبي بيحب الحياه *
*بكره يلقي هواه ويرسا*
*اياك تفكر قلبي يعني *
*هايتوه طريقه لو بايعني *
*بكره تجري سنين وراه *
*وارفضك والكون سامعني *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 سبتمبر 2013)

*خليك فاكرنى : عمرو دياب *​


----------



## johna&jesus (22 سبتمبر 2013)

_ارفع عينى ترنيمة روعة بجد _​


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 سبتمبر 2013)

*
تملى معاك ..... تملي في بالي وفى قلبي ولا بنساك
تملى واحشني لو حتى بكون وياك

تملى حبيبي بشتاقلك تملى عنيا تندهلك
ولو حوليا كل الكون بكون يا حبيبي محتاجلك

تملى معاك
معاك قلبي معاك روحي يا اغلي حبيب
ومهما تكون بعيد عني لقلبي قريب
يا عمري الجاي والحاضر يا اغلى نصيب

تملى حبيبي بشتاقلك تملى عنيا تندهلك
ولو حوليا كل الكون بكون يا حبيبي محتاجلك*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 سبتمبر 2013)

*القداس , الكيرلسي
ابونا , اسطفاانوس رزق
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (22 سبتمبر 2013)

صوت خفيف 
لامطار متفرقة
​


----------



## kawasaki (22 سبتمبر 2013)

Are you lonesome tonight, 
Do you miss me tonight? 
Are you sorry we drifted apart? 
Does your memory stray to a brighter summer day 
When I kissed you and called you sweetheart? 
Do the chairs in your parlor seem empty and bare? 
Do you gaze at your doorstep and picture me there? 
Is your heart filled with pain, shall I come back again? 
Tell me dear, are you lonesome tonight? ​

I wonder if you're lonesome tonight 
You know someone said that the worlds a stage 
And each must play a part. 
Fate had me playing in love you as my sweet heart. 
Act one was when we met, I loved you at first glance 
You read your line so cleverly and never missed a cue 
Then came act two, you seemed to change and you acted strange 
And why I'll never know. 
Honey, you lied when you said you loved me 
And I had no cause to doubt you. 
But I'd rather go on hearing your lies 
Than go on living without you. 
Now the stage is bare and I'm standing there 
With emptiness all around 
And if you wont come back to me 
Then make them bring the curtain down. ​ 
Is your heart filled with pain, shall I come back again? 
Tell me dear, are you lonesome tonight?​ 

[YOUTUBE]/n5ptgk4gMDY[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 سبتمبر 2013)

*خلصت فيك كل الكلام : عمرو *​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (22 سبتمبر 2013)

صباح الخير يا كوازكي 
امتي هتنزل الترجمة 
اصل انا شعري طويل وعايز اروح للحلاق


----------



## YOYO JESUS (22 سبتمبر 2013)

برتاح معاك
انا كل حاجة اتغيرت فيا بهواك
دا انا لولا لمسك بين ايديا هقول ملاك
وانت ايدك فى ايديا قولى اسيبها لية ؟
ياحبيبى قولى احلى من الاحساس دا اية ؟
اية اغلى منك تانى هتمناه 
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (22 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## nardeen (22 سبتمبر 2013)

they don't know about us--- one direction


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (22 سبتمبر 2013)

ترنيمة
القلب فقلبك معبدة الروح فروحي تعبدة
نظرت عيناي غزير دماك فرحت لجرحك الثمة 
شفيت لي روحي وحتي جروحي من بعد الامي تلتئم
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (22 سبتمبر 2013)

يا صاحب الحنــان ​


----------



## johna&jesus (22 سبتمبر 2013)

اهى ذكريات​


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 سبتمبر 2013)

*يا صاحب الحنان : ساتر ميخائيل *​


----------



## kawasaki (22 سبتمبر 2013)

*حكايات *
*عموررري*​


----------



## johna&jesus (22 سبتمبر 2013)

فى حاجات تتحس​


----------



## +Sameh+ (22 سبتمبر 2013)

غريباً عشت في الدنيـا - فريق قلب داود-​


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 سبتمبر 2013)

*ياللى امامك حياتى *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 سبتمبر 2013)

*قابلني .. والاشواق في عينيه
سلم ,, سلم وخد ايدي في ايديه

♫ام كلثوم ♫
♪دارت الايام♪

*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 سبتمبر 2013)

*جرحتك حبيبي 
جرحتك سامحني
بعادك حبيبي
في قلبي جارحني
قول عينيك حبايبي
دايما تفتكرني

ياناسي روحي
يانسي عيني
امينتك حبيبي
بالخير افتكرني

ده كفايه جرحي المــــــر
وايامي اللي مش بتمـــــــــر
وكفاية ان انت  مش جنبي : (

♪جرحتك حبيبي♪
♫محمد فؤاد♫
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 سبتمبر 2013)

*سبت فراغ كبير : عمرو دياب *​


----------



## johna&jesus (22 سبتمبر 2013)

جورج وسوف...     بنفكر في الناس​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 سبتمبر 2013)

*مالهومش في الطيب
ياقلبي ياطيب
ياللي ماشافوا منك
غير كل شئ طيب...
والله يعوض علينا
باللي يفرح عينينا
ونلاقي حبيب يجينا
يداوينا ويطيب

♫ايهاب توفيك♫
*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (22 سبتمبر 2013)

قلبي الخفاق -فريق قلب داود-​


----------



## johna&jesus (22 سبتمبر 2013)

حسن الاسمر سالوني​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 سبتمبر 2013)

خدني الحنين بعد السنين جبني هـ*نا*
هنا للمكان اللي اتولد فيه حلمـ*نا
*وبكينا فيه وضحكنا فيه من قلبـ*نا*
هنا بلقي نفسي وروحي هنا ببقي ا*نا*

♫فؤش♫​


----------



## johna&jesus (22 سبتمبر 2013)

رمضان البرنس مبروك​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 سبتمبر 2013)

افترقنا وابتديت
الوم في روحي 
واقول ياريت
كل يوم بيعدي اصعب
والفراق اصعب واصعب
كل يوم علي نفسي بصعب
*ان انا سيبته ونهيت*
ياريتني قبل ماقولتها
انا كنت *موتت* في وقتها

♫تامر عاشور♫​


----------



## johna&jesus (23 سبتمبر 2013)

مجدى سعد حاجه مترتبه​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (23 سبتمبر 2013)

*ارحمني يارب 
هايدي منتصر​*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 سبتمبر 2013)

*صعب جداااااااااااااااااااا 
تبقي شايف حد انت بتعشقه مليان الالام
صعب جدااااااااااااا
تبقي شايف كل دمعه من دموعه نازله حيرة من عنيه من غير كلام
صعب جدا
تبقي واقف بين ايديه
شايف ايديه حاضنة الالم من غير انيين
تبقي مش عارف تروح فين ولا فين
تبقي مش عارف حتي انت تبقي مين ؟! : (



♫شاني هاكر♫
*​


----------



## johna&jesus (23 سبتمبر 2013)

لسه مكانك فاضى​


----------



## +Sameh+ (23 سبتمبر 2013)

خارج من حياتكـ -مصطفي كامل-​


----------



## johna&jesus (23 سبتمبر 2013)

عايش على امل انى الاقية
او حد يطمنى علية
والى معذبنى قالقنى تعبنى
فى بعدى بيجرالة اية
على بالى وعمرى ما هنساة
صعب انسى الى ارتحت معاة
مهما الايام هتعدى انا قلبى هيفضل يستناة​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 سبتمبر 2013)

*تأمل الرجــــــاء
البابا شنودة حبيبي♪
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 سبتمبر 2013)

*ترنيمة : لحد امتى يا خطية *​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (23 سبتمبر 2013)

ترنيمة 
وسط الاحبة يحضر بالبركات يغمر 
تعزية وفرح من جودة ينهمر 
لسنا لنا موسى ازن ولا الليا معة 
لسنا نريد ان نرى الا يسوع وحدة 
هدا سرور الاب ان نقصد دوما مجدة 
هدا سرورالاب ان نرى يسوع وحدة 

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 سبتمبر 2013)

*وانت معايا : هايدى منتصر *​


----------



## +Sameh+ (23 سبتمبر 2013)

أنا الجبار - كورال روح وحياة-​


----------



## +Sameh+ (23 سبتمبر 2013)

لحطة ضعف - فيفيان -​


----------



## +Sameh+ (23 سبتمبر 2013)

دمعكـ لما يسيل - روماني رؤوف-​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (23 سبتمبر 2013)

ترنيمة 
القلب فقلبك معبدة 
والروح فروحك تعبدة 
نظرت عيناي غزير دماك فرحت لجرحك ةالثمة 
شفيتى لى روحي وحتي جروحي من بعد الامي تلتئم
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 سبتمبر 2013)

*الفداء مش حدوتة : فريق التسبيح *​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (23 سبتمبر 2013)

يا سيدي الحبيب يا نور عمري 
اتي اليك يا ربي فانهضني اتي اليك بكل ضعفي 
اسمعى صراخي واشفي نفسي


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 سبتمبر 2013)

مين انا مين ؟؟
يمكن نسيت انا مين !!
انا التراب افتكري يانفسي
انا التراب اياكي تنسي

♪ترنيمة بقا انا استاهل♫​


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 سبتمبر 2013)

*أحبك معنى كل وجود وأحبك و الكلام محدود
 وحبك عدى كل سدود حبيبي يا يسوع البار*
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (24 سبتمبر 2013)

*ساعة ماتبقي الدنيا عتمة مضلمة
وكل حاجه تبقي قاسية ومؤلمة
ارفع ايديك ,, وارفع عيونك للسما
تتحل كل مشاكلك المتأزمة ..

♪ترنيمة, ساعة ماتبقي الدنيا عتمة♪
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 سبتمبر 2013)

*وسط البحر الهايج *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (24 سبتمبر 2013)

*تأمل التجارب والضيقات - لقداسة البابا شنودة   *
​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (24 سبتمبر 2013)

الفجر


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (24 سبتمبر 2013)

*تأمل لا تيأس مهما سقطت - لقداسة البابا شنودة   *
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 سبتمبر 2013)

*لما الحمل بيتقل يتقل      فوق أكتافي​ لما الشر بشوكه بيجرح      قدمى الحافي​ لما مرارة كل خطيه تمرر      حلقى​ بلقى دموع التوبة يا ربي      دوايا الشافي​ بلقى الراحه في ساعة صلى      بتكون وياك​ آيه أتأمل فيها يا ربي      في قعده معاك​ كلمة أتأمل فيها باعتها      في الأنجيل​ تبقى جناح يرفعنى يا ربي      واطير لسماك​*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (24 سبتمبر 2013)

*تأمل ربنا موجود - البابا شنودة الثالث   *
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (24 سبتمبر 2013)

تســلم الأيــادي​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (24 سبتمبر 2013)

+Sameh+ قال:


> تســلم الأيــادي​



بسمعها كل يوم فى الكلية لحد ماحفظتها
:t33:
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (24 سبتمبر 2013)

كل حاجة ناقصة حاجة
وانت مش جنبى حبيبى
نفسى اعمل اى حاجة
بس ترجع ليه حبيبى​


----------



## نجم المنتدى (24 سبتمبر 2013)

*جرالى ايه -عمرو دياب (((الهضبة)))*


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (24 سبتمبر 2013)

*ترنيمة 
لو حسيت بالضيق
[YOUTUBE]_LkKSiZj-d4[/YOUTUBE]


[


/SIZE]​*


----------



## +Sameh+ (24 سبتمبر 2013)

Music ​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (24 سبتمبر 2013)

*مين احن منك التجأ اليه
وف كل ضيقي وتعبي اتكل عليه


ان طلبت غيرك انتظاري يطول
لكن ان دعيتك تجيني علطول​*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 سبتمبر 2013)

*سبت فراغ كبير : عمرو دياب *​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (25 سبتمبر 2013)

*[YOUTUBE]FFo-l04Cz_A[/YOUTUBE]

امسك اديا و عدي بيا 
ف الظروف و الخوف يارب​*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (25 سبتمبر 2013)

*ترنيمة .. قولوا للصديق خير*
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 سبتمبر 2013)

*واهى ذكريات : عمرو دياب *​


----------



## +Sameh+ (25 سبتمبر 2013)

ترنيمة يا صاحب الحنـان ​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (25 سبتمبر 2013)

*ترنيمة 
مالي سواك يا سيدي​*


----------



## +Sameh+ (25 سبتمبر 2013)

ترنيمة: ثبت أنظاركـ فيه ​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (25 سبتمبر 2013)

*انا لو عليا 
اسمعوها معايا
هتعجبكم اووووي
[YOUTUBE]1PfSH4p21N4[/YOUTUBE]
*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (25 سبتمبر 2013)

Music ​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (25 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## انت شبعي (25 سبتمبر 2013)

عامــــر منيـــــب


----------



## انت شبعي (25 سبتمبر 2013)

تملي معاك _ عمرو دياب


----------



## انت شبعي (25 سبتمبر 2013)

تمر الليالي _ ساموزين


----------



## انت شبعي (25 سبتمبر 2013)

جربت في مرة تقرب من انسان مجروح


----------



## انت شبعي (25 سبتمبر 2013)

لو تعرفوه _ اليسا


----------



## انت شبعي (25 سبتمبر 2013)

وائل كافوري _ بحبك انا كتير


----------



## انت شبعي (25 سبتمبر 2013)

يونس _ منير


----------



## مينا اميل كامل (25 سبتمبر 2013)

ace of base-lucky love-usa version


----------



## انت شبعي (25 سبتمبر 2013)

اة يا عيني يا ليل _ لؤي


----------



## مينا اميل كامل (25 سبتمبر 2013)

party in my head-

september


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (25 سبتمبر 2013)

الترجمة هتنزل امتي​


----------



## انت شبعي (25 سبتمبر 2013)

عجبتني و شوفت اني عاجبها و ما اتكلمناش _ رامي صبري


----------



## مينا اميل كامل (25 سبتمبر 2013)

انا بحبك وانت بتحب واحدة تانية= شرين وجدي


----------



## انت شبعي (25 سبتمبر 2013)

واحدة تانية _ دنيا سمير غانم


----------



## مينا اميل كامل (25 سبتمبر 2013)

miley cyrus\23


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (25 سبتمبر 2013)

اية يا عم مينا مالك انهاردة 
داخل علينا زي مايكل جاكسو ن
يعني اصقف وخلاص 
مفهمش اصقف علي اية 
وما بتردش عليا لية انا زعلت منك
سلام


----------



## انت شبعي (25 سبتمبر 2013)

علامة في حياتك
بس مش عارفة مين اللي بيغنيها 
اهو كائن حي و خلاص


----------



## مينا اميل كامل (25 سبتمبر 2013)

هيرو\انريكي اجلاسيس


----------



## انت شبعي (25 سبتمبر 2013)

كارول سماحة 
بس مش عارفة اسم الاغنية


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (25 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## انت شبعي (25 سبتمبر 2013)

طول ما انتي جنبي _ محمود العسيلي


----------



## انت شبعي (25 سبتمبر 2013)

بص بقى _ شيرين


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (25 سبتمبر 2013)

يا سائح للقاء يا يسوع 
لا يهمك  عطش ولا جوع
​


----------



## انت شبعي (25 سبتمبر 2013)

في يوم في شهر في سنة _ حليم


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (25 سبتمبر 2013)

*ياصياد الطيور
ياخالي
صوباعك عن زناد الموت
انا العصفور ضعيف الحال
ولا ااكفيش لعيالك قوت ..!

جورج وسوف
*​


----------



## انت شبعي (25 سبتمبر 2013)

اهواك _ حليم


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (25 سبتمبر 2013)

*اليسا 
كل يوم ف عمري​*


----------



## انت شبعي (25 سبتمبر 2013)

ام كلثوم _ ليلي و نهاري


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (25 سبتمبر 2013)

*اوعديني
تمدي ايديك تاخدي من ايدي السلام
وان لمحتي دموع في عيني ماتجبيش سيره الخصام
ماتقوليش ليه افترقنا ؟.. ماتجبيش سيرة فراقنا !!
♪جورج وسوف♪
*​


----------



## انت شبعي (25 سبتمبر 2013)

هشام عباس


----------



## انت شبعي (25 سبتمبر 2013)

اسامحك قال اسامحك لو بموت و لا يوم هصارحك اصلك انت كسرت فيا حاجات كتير
حماقي


----------



## kawasaki (25 سبتمبر 2013)

*Remember when*



*[YOUTUBE]/TOmZ66lIzJA[/YOUTUBE]*​


----------



## انت شبعي (25 سبتمبر 2013)

جمالك جمال _ يارا و فضل شاكر


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (26 سبتمبر 2013)

*ضعيف وياك
لكن بعدك هكون اضعف
حبيبي ياريت اسيبك بس مش هعرف
عذابي هو حرماني
وهمي لما تنساني
انا راضي بأحزاني
اعيش جنبك ,, وملك ايديك
**♪جورج وسوف♪
*​ 
​


----------



## kawasaki (26 سبتمبر 2013)

*Love me tender,*
*Love me sweet,*
*Never let me go.*
*You have made my life complete,*
*And I love you so.*​

*Love me tender,*
*Love me true,*
*All my dreams fulfilled.*
*For my darlin I love you,*
*And I always will.*​ 
*Love me tender,*
*Love me long,*
*Take me to your heart.*
*For it's there that I belong,*
*And well never part.*​ 
*Love me tender,*
*Love me dear,*
*Tell me you are mine.*
*Ill be yours through all the years,*
*Till the end of time*​ 
*[YOUTUBE]/aoriFtRVGQs[/YOUTUBE]*​​​​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (26 سبتمبر 2013)

*قول الكلمتين يلا
قولهم لو كدا يرضيك
واجرح فيا ياحبيبي
اجرح انا ملك ايديك
لازم برضو اتحمل
واكمل جرحي بسكوتي
واحلي الدنيا واجمل
واشيل الحزن من صوتي
*
*♫جورج وسوف♫*​


----------



## انت شبعي (26 سبتمبر 2013)

ما بلاش نتعود كدة على بعض احسن لو ضعنا في يوم من بعض هنضيع اوي و نتعب اوي لو مرة حسينا بحنين و لقينا صعب نلاقي بعض
انغام


----------



## kawasaki (26 سبتمبر 2013)

It's now or never, 
come hold me tight
Kiss me my darling, 
be mine tonight
Tomorrow will be too late, 
it's now or never
My love won't wait.​

When I first saw you 
with your smile so tender
My heart was captured, 
my soul surrendered
I'd spend a lifetime 
waiting for the right time
Now that your near 
the time is here at last.​ 
It's now or never, 
come hold me tight
Kiss me my darling, 
be mine tonight
Tomorrow will be too late, 
it's now or never
My love won't wait
[YOUTUBE]/l0-FBlfvgxo[/YOUTUBE]​​​​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (26 سبتمبر 2013)

*بيقولوا
الصبر طيب
كفايه العمر عدي وانا واقف مكاني
واللي يعدي النهارده مش راجع بكره تاني
واللي اديتهم زماني نسيوا زماني في ثواني
واللي ضحيت عشانهم مضحوش عشاني .!

اديني علي ايامي صابر وكل جرح وله اخر
عملت اللي عليا وفـ ايديا ياقلبي ممكن تعمله
واستحملت اللي غيري ياحبيبي مستحيل يستحمله .!

معرفش الدنيا مالها بيا بتيجي عليا ليه مش ليا ؟
صبرت كتير عليها وعيشت فيها شوفت واللي بيعيش يشوف
معرفش الغلطة فيها ياحبيبي ولا فــ الناس والظروف.!
♫جورج وسوف♫
*​


----------



## انت شبعي (26 سبتمبر 2013)

دي اجمل ما شافت عين
دة جمال مقسوم نصين
نص اقدر اوصفه و التاني فوق الخيال


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (26 سبتمبر 2013)

*بستني
باليوم واليومين
وبتيجي
كل فين وفين
لو لسه غالي عليك انا
ابقي افتكرني بكلمتين
♪جورج وسوف♪
*​


----------



## انت شبعي (26 سبتمبر 2013)

ميالة
بس مش عارفة مين اللي بتغنيها دي
بس اغنية حلوة مش وحشة


----------



## انت شبعي (26 سبتمبر 2013)

انا سايب قلبي عندك
اغنية كميلة خالس مالس
بس مين اللي بيغنيها ياترى ؟
هذا هو السؤال


----------



## kawasaki (26 سبتمبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> انا سايب قلبي عندك
> اغنية كميلة خالس مالس
> بس مين اللي بيغنيها ياترى ؟
> هذا هو السؤال


 

*جنتيني!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
*بتسمعي اغاني ومش عارفا مين اللي بيغني ؟؟؟*​


----------



## انت شبعي (26 سبتمبر 2013)

kawasaki قال:


> *جنتيني!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> *بتسمعي اغاني ومش عارفا مين اللي بيغني ؟؟؟*​


 لا و الاسوأ من ذلك
بسمع اغاني و اعرف المغني و معرفش اسم الاغنية
ايه رأيك في العبط اللي انا فيه دة :99:


----------



## انت شبعي (26 سبتمبر 2013)

و افترقنا _ فضل شاكر


----------



## kawasaki (26 سبتمبر 2013)

*The Way You Make Me Feel*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (26 سبتمبر 2013)

*من هنا ورايح
انا قلبي هيسامح
وان قالوا قلبي جريح
احسن مايقولوا جارح
مابقتش مستــهله
اكره ولو وهله
كل الجراح سهـــلة
ودواها بقا واضـح

♥جورج وسوف♪
 *​


----------



## انت شبعي (26 سبتمبر 2013)

معقولة جيت على بالك _ جنات


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (26 سبتمبر 2013)

*حليم 
يوم من عمري​*


----------



## انت شبعي (26 سبتمبر 2013)

انا مبقتش حمل جرح _ فؤش


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 سبتمبر 2013)

*عدت الايام : عمرو دياب *​


----------



## انت شبعي (26 سبتمبر 2013)

انا بعشق البحر _ منير


----------



## انت شبعي (26 سبتمبر 2013)

في دايرة الرحلة _ منير


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (26 سبتمبر 2013)

*هتعمل ايه
لو نمت يوم وصحيت
بصيت..
وشوفت نفسك في المرايه بكيت ؟!
جواك سؤال يصرخ يقول انا مين ؟؟!
انا مين .؟.
انا زي مانا ولا اتقسمت اتنين !!
*
*





♫شيرين♪

*​


----------



## انت شبعي (26 سبتمبر 2013)

لما النسيم _ منير


----------



## kawasaki (26 سبتمبر 2013)

*نفس المكان اللي كان بيجمعنا سوا *
*هو مكان الوداع اللي ضاع في الهوا *​


----------



## انت شبعي (26 سبتمبر 2013)

صوتك _ منير


----------



## انت شبعي (26 سبتمبر 2013)

انا اللي بينكم هنا رضيت بالعذاب لحد ما قلبي داب و لا دوقت يوم هنا انا
بصوت منير


----------



## انت شبعي (26 سبتمبر 2013)

ايديا في جيوبي و قلبي طرب
سارح في غربة بس مش مغترب
وحدي لكن ونسان و ماشي كدة
ببتعد معرفش او بقترب


----------



## kawasaki (26 سبتمبر 2013)

*خلتني نسيت العالم وانتا لوحدك حبيتك *
*جاين بيقولوا افتكرك هو من امتي نسيتك*​


----------



## انت شبعي (26 سبتمبر 2013)

دة غلطي و لازم اتحمل و دة الاصعب
ماكنتش سيبته م الاول مادام هتعب


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (26 سبتمبر 2013)

*انت مني
يارا​*


----------



## انت شبعي (26 سبتمبر 2013)

قادر و تعملها _ محي


----------



## انت شبعي (26 سبتمبر 2013)

ما تجرحنيش اكتر من كدة _ شيرين


----------



## انت شبعي (26 سبتمبر 2013)

قربي ليا _ ساموزين


----------



## انت شبعي (26 سبتمبر 2013)

انا مش معاهم انا معاكي _ بهاء سلطان


----------



## انت شبعي (26 سبتمبر 2013)

كل شئ راح مننا _ تامر عاشور


----------



## kawasaki (26 سبتمبر 2013)

*ايه بس اللي رماك تعشق تاني ياقلبي *
*اعمل ايه وياك مابتقدرش تخبي *
*بعد ما قولنا خلاص من الاشواق ارتحنا *
*جانا في وسط الناس رمش عنيها جرحنا *
*فجئاه لقيتك عاشق*
*وانا ايه زنبي *​


----------



## انت شبعي (26 سبتمبر 2013)

الدنيا دي بنت لذينة _ تامر


----------



## انت شبعي (26 سبتمبر 2013)

في كل دقيقة شخصية _ وائل جسار


----------



## kawasaki (26 سبتمبر 2013)

*يا قلبها قلبي دايب قلبي دايب قلها*

*اه من الهوا الي في عينيكي عينيكي خدوني هوا*

*يا قلبي يا عمري يا*

*من الغرام الي بنا ابتدا*

*يا قلبي يا شوقي يا مستحيل حد يعشق كدا*

*يا قلبها قلبي دايب قلبي دايب قلها*

*اه من الهوا الي في عينيكي عينيكي خدوني هوا*

*مين زيها في حياتي يا حياتي كلها*

*قلبي دا شاور عليكي عليكي و غني هوا*

*يا سحرها ضيها هو في زي همس الكلام*

*يا ضحكها فرحها لا مافيش بعدك غرام*
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (26 سبتمبر 2013)

* القداس الغريغوري , ابونا يوسف اسعد   *
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 سبتمبر 2013)

*اموت فى حبك انا : عمرو دياب *​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (26 سبتمبر 2013)

*نانسي
في حاجات​*


----------



## انت شبعي (26 سبتمبر 2013)

طول عمري جنب الحيط و ماشي تاتا تاتا
و مطلق السكة الغلط بالتلاتة
عايروني قالوا عم الشريف و عشان نضيف بقوا يحسسوني اني خيال ماتة


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 سبتمبر 2013)

*اي حاجة تيجي من ريحة الحبايب
بتطمن قلبي اللي مشغول عاللي غايب
كلمتين يتقالوا منه ولا عنه
يطمن قلبي اللي مشغول عاللي غايب
لسة سامع كل كلمة قالها ليه
لسة شايفه زي ما يكون بين ايديه
اَه يا شوق خليك بقى حنين عليه

ريحة الحبايب : عمرو دياب 
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (26 سبتمبر 2013)

با سمع صوت الفجر 
وخلاص
​


----------



## انت شبعي (26 سبتمبر 2013)

و انا كمان بسمع اذان الفجر


----------



## kawasaki (26 سبتمبر 2013)

*كنا حبايب اعز حبايب *
*راح الحب كأنه ما كان *
*مين كان عاشق *
*مره ودايب*
*يقدر يرجع زي زمان*
*ادي الدنيا وادي نصيبنا *
*اللي نحبه في لحظه يسيبنا*​


----------



## انت شبعي (26 سبتمبر 2013)

صوت كلب بيهوهو في الشارع


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (26 سبتمبر 2013)

القداس الغريغوري برضو
اصله طويل اوي
ساعه ونص 
بس جميل : )​


----------



## انت شبعي (26 سبتمبر 2013)

بسهولة كدة _ فؤش


----------



## انت شبعي (26 سبتمبر 2013)

خليك فاكرني _ عمرو دياب


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (26 سبتمبر 2013)

*اما الاحبه ينسوني
والاصدقاء يتطردوني
الاقيك انت جنبي
تمسح ليا دمع عيوني

♪بولس ملاك♪
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 سبتمبر 2013)

*قصاد عينى : عمرو دياب *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (26 سبتمبر 2013)

*مشغولة الناس
♫بولس ملاك♫
*​


----------



## kawasaki (26 سبتمبر 2013)

* Master of Puppets*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (26 سبتمبر 2013)

ترنيمة
اسمع صراخي ياسيدي​


----------



## انت شبعي (26 سبتمبر 2013)

حلوة يا زوبة ^_^


----------



## انت شبعي (26 سبتمبر 2013)

و رجعت من السفر _ عمرو دياب


----------



## YOYO JESUS (26 سبتمبر 2013)

*الكبير كبير
عمرو مصطفى
*​


----------



## انت شبعي (26 سبتمبر 2013)

فيروووووز


----------



## YOYO JESUS (26 سبتمبر 2013)

فرحة عمرى
مى سليم
​


----------



## انت شبعي (26 سبتمبر 2013)

اتمناله الخير - انغام


----------



## kawasaki (26 سبتمبر 2013)

*انا رايح فين .....انا راجع تاني *
*انا مش هنساك ...ولا قلت انساني *
*حبيبي ياعمري انا كلي جراح*
*لو كنت حبيبك سيبني ارتاح*​


----------



## kawasaki (26 سبتمبر 2013)

*برتاح معاك*​


----------



## انت شبعي (26 سبتمبر 2013)

احبك اكرهك - عمرو دياب


----------



## YOYO JESUS (26 سبتمبر 2013)

*متخافش مني أنا أللي زي تخاف عليه
 ده أنا أللي زي مرة في ألعمر تلاقيه ...

 متخافش مني أنا أللي زي تخاف عليه
 ده أنا أللي زي مرة في ألعمر تلاقيه …  


 تعالي حبيبي مش حأنسى حبك مهما كان
 يا حبيبي غير حضنك أنت ماليش مكان
 يا حبيبي فهمني خايف مني ليه ؟ 

 تعالي حبيبي مش حأنسى حبك مهما كان
 يا حبيبي غير حضنك أنت ماليش مكان
 يا حبيبي فهمني خايف مني ليه ؟ 

 أنا مش حاكمل يوم بعمري أللي بيك
 وعشان أعيش لازم أموت طول عمري فيك

 أنا مش حاكمل يوم بعمري أللي بيك
 وعشان أعيش لازم أموت طول عمري فيك

 تعالي حبيبي مش حأنسى حبك مهما كان
 يا حبيبي غير حضنك أنت ماليش مكان
 يا حبيبي فهمني خايف مني ليه ؟ 

 تعالي حبيبي مش حأنسى حبك مهما كان
 يا حبيبي غير حضنك أنت ماليش مكان
 يا حبيبي فهمني خايف مني ليه ؟ 

 تعالي حبيبي مش حأنسى حبك مهما كان
 يا حبيبي غير حضنك أنت ماليش مكان
 يا حبيبي فهمني خايف مني ليه ؟*​


----------



## انت شبعي (26 سبتمبر 2013)

افتكرت فضلت اضحك - اليسا


----------



## kawasaki (26 سبتمبر 2013)

*يا حبيبي انا لو*
*هاكون غير ليك*
*طيب اعيش لمين انا*
*دي اللحظة حبيبي وانت بعيد*
*بتفـــــــوت يجي ميت سنـــــــــــــــــــة*
*يا حبيبي انا لو*
*هاكون غير ليك*
*طيب اعيش لمين انا*
*دي اللحظة حبيبي وانت بعيد*
*بتفـــــــوت يجي ميت سنـــــــــــــــــــة*
*ده انا لما بشوف حبيبي عنيك*
*انا يومي بيبتدي*
*وبحس اني اتولدت جديد*
*وبترجع ضحكتي*
*من كتر حبيبي*
*حبي انا فيك*
*الحلم انا بحلمه*
*اول ما ابدأ انا احلم بيك*
*صورتك بتكمله*
*لا لا لاااااااااااااااااااا*
*يا حبييبي لو انت مش موجود*
*ف الدنيا دي هاعمل ايه*
*ده مكانش هيبقى ليا*
*وجــــــــــــــــــــــــــود*
*ده انت اللي انا عايش ليه*

*يا حبييبي لو انت مش موجود*
*ف الدنيا دي هاعمل ايه*
*ده مكانش هيبقى ليا*
*وجــــــــــــــــــــــــــود*
*ده انت اللي انا عايش ليه*
*ده انا لما بشوف حبيبي عنيك*
*انا يومي بيبتــــــــــــــــــــدي*
*وبحس اني اتولدت جديد*
*وبترجع ضحكتي … وبترجع ضحكتي*
*صورتك بتكملـــــــــــــــــــــــه *


----------



## YOYO JESUS (26 سبتمبر 2013)

*من غير مناسبه وبمناسبه بيقابلني
بيجيلي يستغلب عليا وبيحايلني
وبيعتذرلي كتير وانا مهما اعتذرلي
مش هنسى انو في كبريائي كان قاتلني
* *
ما عادش ينفع اسامحو عاللي عمله فيا
لو بيجي يتأسفلي ولا يبوس ايديا
بعد النهار ده ازاي انا على نفسي هرضى
ارجع لحد قدر يمد ايديه عليا
* *
مش هقدر اتهاون واشوف حاجه اسامحه بيها
لازم اللي يغلط غلطه يتحاسب عليها
اصل اللي يتهاون فجرح كرامته مره
يستاهل انه يتجرح مية مره فيها*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (26 سبتمبر 2013)

تنده عليا واسكتكـ -نيفين شكرالله-​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (26 سبتمبر 2013)

*قرب كمان من حضنى وحس باللى بحس بيه
دا انا من زمان
مستنى اعيش وياك اللحظة دى
حبيبى قول
بحبك وانا اقوالها معاك
*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (26 سبتمبر 2013)

يا صاحب الحنـان ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 سبتمبر 2013)

*ترنيمة : ادنو اليك ارتاح *​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (26 سبتمبر 2013)

ياللي امامك حياتي من قبل تكويني 
مكشوفة ليك يا جابلني لاايامي وسنيني 
القرار
بارتاح علي صدرك واتدفي بالحنان 
ترويني من نهرك راحة وفرحة وامان 
عديت عظامي وعارفني بطباعي وصفاتي 
ضحكي ودمعي و اصغر تفاصيل حياتي
​


----------



## انت شبعي (26 سبتمبر 2013)

تصدق مش هخبي عليك _ لطيفة


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 سبتمبر 2013)

*اسعد واحدة : اليسا *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 سبتمبر 2013)

*ساعات : اليسا *​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (26 سبتمبر 2013)

بيك افراحي ابتدات وصبح ىلها طعم روحاني 
بيك الحاني امتلائت بكلام عن رب فداني 
من قلبي اللي صبحى مرتاح 
باعلن مبتدأالافراح  
ايوة انا دقت ازاي قدامك تهرب احزاني
ماهر فايز
​


----------



## انت شبعي (26 سبتمبر 2013)

اغنية شعبية


----------



## انت شبعي (26 سبتمبر 2013)

كلت فراخ كتير


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (26 سبتمبر 2013)

قولوا للصديق خير ربك في ايدية السلطان 
مهما كان الامر خطير تحت جناح الرب امان 

​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (26 سبتمبر 2013)

حبك شيء احتارنا فيه
نرمين وهبة​


----------



## انت شبعي (26 سبتمبر 2013)

حظي من السما - عامر منيب


----------



## انت شبعي (26 سبتمبر 2013)

ما تفكريش - فؤش


----------



## انت شبعي (26 سبتمبر 2013)

جربت في مرة تقرب من انسان مجروح
اليسا


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (26 سبتمبر 2013)

انا فرحان رغم الدمع ىاللي بعيوني مش نسيان ايد يسوع ىالحنوني 
يمسح من عيني الدمعة يزرع في قلبي الفرحة 
وفي درب الغربة بيهديني
​


----------



## انت شبعي (26 سبتمبر 2013)

بنوتة - نانسي عجرم


----------



## انت شبعي (26 سبتمبر 2013)

مفيش منك - عمرو دياب


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (26 سبتمبر 2013)

انشد نشيد الحرية والعتق من العبودية 
نلت السعادة الابدية حررني يسوع
​


----------



## انت شبعي (26 سبتمبر 2013)

كل حاجة حبيتها فيها - واما


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (26 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (26 سبتمبر 2013)

انا دنيته بحالها وحياته كلها


----------



## انت شبعي (26 سبتمبر 2013)

ابن بلد - فؤش


----------



## انت شبعي (26 سبتمبر 2013)

ابقى تعالى - جنات


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (26 سبتمبر 2013)

قوة حضورك حسب وعودك فرح تطيب بية القلوب 
ايمانا فيك شفانا بيك نؤمن بوعدك المكتوب 
انت هو الرب شفانا 
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 سبتمبر 2013)

*بتحس بيا لما خوفى يهزنى لما همومى جوا قلبى تشدنى
 بتحس بيا لما يضيع الكلام لما بحملى بنحنى وسط الالام
 لما عنيا تبكى يوم او حزنى جوايا يدوم بتحس بالجرح الى 
 بيا وبأيديك تمحى الهموم *
​


----------



## انت شبعي (26 سبتمبر 2013)

و النبي لو جاني - شيرين


----------



## +Sameh+ (26 سبتمبر 2013)

محتاج لإيدكـ يا ربي -ساتر ميخائيل-​


----------



## +Sameh+ (26 سبتمبر 2013)

ترنيمة: ثبت أنظاركـ فيه​


----------



## انت شبعي (26 سبتمبر 2013)

ابن بلد - فؤش


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 سبتمبر 2013)

*ثقتى فيك ملهاش حدود هعدى بيك أعلى السدود ..
 و مهما زمن الصعب يسود هفضل أرنم زى داود
 واثق فيك أكتر من نفسى ياللى عمرك مابتنسانى مهما بيفضل همى و يأسى تعزياتك ماليه كيانى ...*
​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (27 سبتمبر 2013)

انا جاي ومسنود علي وعدك 
وعيني بتنظر لمجدك
واثق فيك وفي قوة حبك انت الهي صادق في وعدك
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 سبتمبر 2013)

* لو تعود : ساتر ميخائيل 
*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (27 سبتمبر 2013)

القداس الإغريغوري- أبونا يوسف أسعد -​


----------



## انت شبعي (27 سبتمبر 2013)

صوت عصافير


----------



## YOYO JESUS (27 سبتمبر 2013)

*جربت فى مرة تقرب من انسان مجروح
ضايع مهزوم محروم من طعم الفرح
سعات مااتالم اتكلم بحلاوة روح
راجع مجروح مش قادر يهرب من الجرح*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (27 سبتمبر 2013)

ترنيمة: مين أحن منكـ​


----------



## johna&jesus (27 سبتمبر 2013)

محمد الشربينى الله يسامحك​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (27 سبتمبر 2013)

*وبخاف من الغروب
وكل مايقرب بفكر فى الهروب
منين يجى الاحساس
من نفسى ولا الناس
واللى النهار يكتبه
اخر النهار مشطوب
واللى البشر بتحسبه
تلاقيه مش محسوب
*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (27 سبتمبر 2013)

ترنيمة: غصب عني​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (27 سبتمبر 2013)

*اليسا 
وبيستحي*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (27 سبتمبر 2013)

*مى سليم
احلوت الايام
*​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (27 سبتمبر 2013)

علي قد الشوق
حليم[/CENTER]​​​​


----------



## +Sameh+ (27 سبتمبر 2013)

ترنيمة: ربنا موجود ​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (27 سبتمبر 2013)

*لشحد حبك
فرح يوسف
*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (27 سبتمبر 2013)

عظة الرجاء والإيمان الصالح - البابا شنودة الثالث-​


----------



## kawasaki (27 سبتمبر 2013)

*all_night_long*​


----------



## johna&jesus (27 سبتمبر 2013)

نونو، أنا متشال فى عيونه     نايم هما يكونوا     عليّ سهرانين
صوته، مالى ودانى وموته     كان علشان ملكوته     ليّ من سنين
نونو، أنا متشال فى عيونه     نايم هما يكونوا     عليّ سهرانين
صوته، مالى ودانى وموته     كان علشان ملكوته     ليّ من سنين​


----------



## soul & life (27 سبتمبر 2013)

الصمت


----------



## kawasaki (27 سبتمبر 2013)

*  C'est La Vie*​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (27 سبتمبر 2013)

*فيروز
اديش كان في ناس*​


----------



## kawasaki (27 سبتمبر 2013)

*صدقني خلاص *
*عمورررري*​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (27 سبتمبر 2013)

*علم قلبي الغرام
عمرو*​


----------



## kawasaki (27 سبتمبر 2013)

*وبينا معاد لو احنا بعاد   اكيد راجع ولو بيني وبينه بلاد *
*قصاد عيني *
*في كل مكان*
*ومن تاني اكيد راجعين انا دايب وكلي حنيني ولا عمري ابيع لو مين *
*قصاد عيني *
*ومش قادر علي الايام  ولا يوصف هوايا كلام  وطول ليلي *
*ولما بنام*
*قصاد عيني  *​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (28 سبتمبر 2013)

*سكة العاشقين 
مصطفى قمر​*


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (28 سبتمبر 2013)

*هل عندك شك
كاظم​*


----------



## kawasaki (28 سبتمبر 2013)

*اتعلمين *
*اي حزن يبعث المطر*
*وكيف*
*يشعر الوحيد فيه بالضياع *
*كأن طفلا بات يهذي قبل ان ينام *
*بأن امه التي افاق منذ عام *
*فلم يجدها *
*ثم حين لج في السؤال *
*قالوا له *
*بعد غد تعود*​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (28 سبتمبر 2013)

*فى ليله عشق وخدانى
على شط الهوا التانى
قابلت البحر فى عيونك
شربت عطشت من تانى
هى دى بدايتك معايا
شوف بقى قلبىي وجنونه




بشرع العشق عالعشاق وعالمجاريح
فى بحر عنيك فردت قلوعى ويا الريح
سهر ليلتها البدر يتوانس معايا
وحط صورته جنب صورتى فى المرايا
اااه
وصدقونى ضحكتلوا
ضحك وقالى وقولتلوا
وحكينا اسرار الهوا
وأزاى ندهلى وروحتلو
وازاى اسيت وأزاى تعبت





ومن ليلتها وقلبى مش طايق حنانه
ومن ساعتها وهو مش نايم مكانه
سهران فى ذكرى احلى ليله من زمانه
داير يدور عالراحوا وعالكانوا
ااااه
اعقل ياقلبى مش كده
يقولى لاء هو كده
واقولوا ايه اخرت كده
يقول انا مبسوط كده
ماتحسبونيش ما دام عشقت​*
*حنان ماضي*


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 سبتمبر 2013)

*قصاد عينى : عمرو دياب *​


----------



## kawasaki (28 سبتمبر 2013)

*اوعدني جنبي تعيش ولا ليله تنساني*
*وليك عليا اعيش واموت ياحبيبي وانا وياك*
*اوعدني ماتسبنيش ولا حتى لثواني*
*دي عمري كله هيسوى ايه لو يوم مكنش معاك*
*






جنبك على طول خليني*
*ماتغيبش في يوم عن عيني*
*ده انا لما بقول ياحبيبي قلبي بيرتاح*
*جنبك علطول خليني على حلم بعيد وديني*
*هتفكر ليه في امبارح ماهو عدى وراح*
*تعرف بحس بإيه طول مانت ويايا*
*احلام حياتي بشوفها فيك حبك واخدني معاك*
*قلبي بتسكن فيه ياحبيبي وكفاية*
*تفضل في حضني واعيش معاك كل اللي بتمناه*​

[YOUTUBE]/6ZRvysFbklg[/YOUTUBE]​​​​​​​​​​​​


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 سبتمبر 2013)

*
ساعات بشتاق ليوم عشته وانا صغير لشكلي قبل ما اتغير
لايام فيها راحة البال عشان كنا ساعتها عيال
ساعات بشتاق للحب القديم  ولصوت عبد الحليم
لنومي ف حضن لبس العيد واحساسي ان بكرا بعيد
لفنجان قهوه من امي وانا بذاكر لفرحة ابويا لما انجح واكون شاطر
للمة عيله ف الصيف لما بنسافر على مطروح
لاول لمسه من ايد اللي حبيتها لضحكتها ورقتها وبرأتها
لدمعه ف عيني يوم البعد خبيتها وانا مجروح

ساعات بشتاق : محمد فؤاد 
*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (28 سبتمبر 2013)

ترنيمة: غصب عني​


----------



## +Sameh+ (28 سبتمبر 2013)

مسيحيون نسور - جويس ماير -​


----------



## +Sameh+ (28 سبتمبر 2013)

الخوف من الفشل -جويس ماير-​


----------



## R.O.R.O (29 سبتمبر 2013)

*قولوا للصديق    خير ربك ف أيديه السلطان
    مهما كان الأمر خطير تحت جناح الرب أمان
      باعت حالا ًتلغراف بيقولك ليه يا أبني تخاف
    ده أنت راعية ف وسط خراف هية قطيعي اللي أنا بأحميه
      قولوا للصديق رنم وارفع راسك كدة فرحان
    تحت صليبك لو متألم فجر قيامتك بكرة يبان
      قولوا للصديق خير وأنت ف مرضك أو تعبان
    ظرفك لو كان صعب مرير شوف الخير جواه بإيمان
    قولوا للصديق عود و أتذكر ماضي الإحسان
    هل من مرة أتمنع الجود أو بيت في يوم جعان*
*قولوا للصديق خير *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (29 سبتمبر 2013)

*متعولش الهم :  ساتر ميخائيل *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (29 سبتمبر 2013)

*تأمل حوار مع الله*

البابا شنوده
​


----------



## النهيسى (29 سبتمبر 2013)

*مين اللى يقدر*

[YOUTUBE]Z6O5orYqrJ4[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (29 سبتمبر 2013)

تأمل الى متى يا رب تنسانى لقداسة البابا شنوده​


----------



## R.O.R.O (29 سبتمبر 2013)

*
ياللي أمامك حياتي من قبل تكويني مكشوفة ليك يا جابلني أيامي وسنيني
 برتاح على صدرك وادفى بالحنان ترويني من نهرك راحة وفرحة وأمان
 عديت عظامي وعارفني بطباعي وصفاتي فرحي ودمعي وأصغر تفاصيل حياتي

ياللى امامك حياتى : فاديا بزى *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (29 سبتمبر 2013)

*اسمع صراخى يا سيدى *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (29 سبتمبر 2013)

البابا شنودة الثالث تأمل الرب يحفظك في دخولك وخروجك​


----------



## +Sameh+ (29 سبتمبر 2013)

استرخي واستقبل من الله -جويس ماير-​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (29 سبتمبر 2013)

*بعد فترة من فراقنا راضى انا ومرتاااح فى حالى مش بفكر ليه افترقناااا*

*او بسيب نفسى لخيالى خدت انا عالحال ده يمكن او لأن مفيش بديل*

*مش بفكر حتى ممكن نرجع ولا مستحيل*

*لا ياقلبى ده حد شبه امشي عادى مش قضية للأسف فى حد نده*

*وحروف اسمه هي هي نفس شكله نفس ملامحه والبراءة اللى في عينيه*

*بس عادى شكل جرحى اتنسى ومبانش﻿ فيه*

*بص شافنى طبعا عرفنى بس متهزش كتير زى مايكون مش ظالمنى*

*أو مشافش معايا خير لو وجووودى كان هيفرق كااان هيفرق عن زمان*

*بكرة هنسى اكيد وهلقى حد غيره فى الحياااااااااة*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (29 سبتمبر 2013)

*تملى معاك : عمرو دياب *​


----------



## +Sameh+ (29 سبتمبر 2013)

مراحمكـ يا إلهي -بولس ملاكـ-​


----------



## zezza (29 سبتمبر 2013)

What A Wonderful World
Louis Armstrong


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (29 سبتمبر 2013)

القداس الغريغوري​


----------



## aalyhabib (29 سبتمبر 2013)

*أبراهـــــــيم  عيســــــــــــــــــي*​


----------



## WooDyy (29 سبتمبر 2013)

فيلم عربي


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (30 سبتمبر 2013)

*Celine Dion Just Walk Away​*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (30 سبتمبر 2013)

تأمل’,’ تعالوا اليا ياجميع المتعبين
قداسة البابا
المُعظــــــــم
البابا شنوده
حبيبـــــي​


----------



## +Sameh+ (30 سبتمبر 2013)

تأمل العمق الروحي -البابا شنودة-​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (30 سبتمبر 2013)

لولا النعمة ما كنت اشوفك 
ولا كان ليا مكان في سماك
​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (30 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (30 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (30 سبتمبر 2013)

*ترنيمة
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 سبتمبر 2013)

*مراحمك يا الهى *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 سبتمبر 2013)

*افتح فاى بالتسبيح واقول بقلب جريح يا رب يسوع      المسيح أعطينى لسان فصيح
    لكى اسبح اسمك واشكر فضل انعامك يا رب يسوع المسيح علمنى احكامك
    قدوس اسمك وعجيب وممجد فى قديسيك يا ربى يسوع المسيح ارحم صنعه يديك
    مستحق ومستوجب التسابيح والتماجيد يا ربى يسوع المسيح تسبيحك حلو لذيذ
    صرخت طول النهار مديت نحوك يدى يا ربى بسوع المسيح اسمك حلو عندى
    جعلت اتكالى عليك يا رب لا تهملنى يا ربى يسوع المسيح لا تتخلى عنى
    روحك القدوس لا تنزعه منى يا ربى يسوع المسيح بمعونتك اشملنى​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 سبتمبر 2013)

*طلبتك من عمق قلبى *​


----------



## +Sameh+ (30 سبتمبر 2013)

تأمل العمق الروحي -البابا شنودة-​


----------



## انت شبعي (30 سبتمبر 2013)

اجمل نساء الدنيا


----------



## +Sameh+ (30 سبتمبر 2013)

لحظة تأمل - البابا شنودة-​


----------



## +Sameh+ (30 سبتمبر 2013)

توبني يا رب فأتوب - البابا شنودة -​


----------



## انت شبعي (30 سبتمبر 2013)

يا مستبدة _ كاظم الساهر


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (1 أكتوبر 2013)

لو كان غيرك سيدي 
لو غيرك امتلك الكيان
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 أكتوبر 2013)

*نسيت النوم *​


----------



## انت شبعي (1 أكتوبر 2013)

خالد عجاج


----------



## انت شبعي (1 أكتوبر 2013)

دوام الحال يا دنيا محال - منير


----------



## انت شبعي (1 أكتوبر 2013)

عارفة


----------



## انت شبعي (1 أكتوبر 2013)

حبيبي يا _ فؤؤؤؤؤؤؤشي


----------



## انت شبعي (1 أكتوبر 2013)

بحار _ بلاك تيما


----------



## انت شبعي (1 أكتوبر 2013)

اسعد واحدة _ اليسا


----------



## انت شبعي (1 أكتوبر 2013)

مفيش منك - عمرو دياب


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 أكتوبر 2013)

*ياحمام بتنوح ليه : منير *​


----------



## انت شبعي (1 أكتوبر 2013)

أ ب ت ث ج ح خا 
( اغنية الحروف الابجدية اللي كنا بنقولها و احنا صغنتتين )


----------



## انت شبعي (1 أكتوبر 2013)

ايظن بصوت اسماعيل ياسين


----------



## انت شبعي (1 أكتوبر 2013)

شخصية عنيدة _ اصالة


----------



## kawasaki (1 أكتوبر 2013)

*القداس الباسيلي *​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (1 أكتوبر 2013)

القلب فقلبك معبدة 
الروح فروحي تعبدة 
نظرت عيناي غزير دماك فرحت لجرحك الثمة شفيت لي روحي وحتي جروحى من بعد الامي تلتئم 
​


----------



## انت شبعي (1 أكتوبر 2013)

تسلم الايادي تسلم يا جيش بلادي


----------



## kawasaki (1 أكتوبر 2013)

all_night_long​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (1 أكتوبر 2013)

الترجمة هتنزل امتي 
يعني طول الليل 
ولا الليلة طويلة 
​


----------



## kawasaki (1 أكتوبر 2013)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> *الترجمة هتنزل امتي *
> 
> *يعني طول الليل *
> *ولا الليلة طويلة *​






*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*ماشي ياروما *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 أكتوبر 2013)

*سبت فراغ كبير : عمرو دياب *​


----------



## انت شبعي (1 أكتوبر 2013)

بخاف من الغروب


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (1 أكتوبر 2013)

*تامل اية احساسك بربنا لقداسة البابا شنودة الثالث   *

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nn09LNCQWZA&list=PL0lCYiyPgv5Kkewg6ckFWp165aCty1Ofy
​


----------



## انت شبعي (1 أكتوبر 2013)

3 كلمات


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (1 أكتوبر 2013)

*تأمل للبابا شنوده  الديان العادل*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LyDh7qvrpqQ&list=PL0lCYiyPgv5Kkewg6ckFWp165aCty1Ofy
​


----------



## انت شبعي (1 أكتوبر 2013)

وامــــــــــــا


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (1 أكتوبر 2013)

*البابا شنودة ،تأمل يجرح و يعصب   *

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=To8dqd7v3-s&list=PL0lCYiyPgv5Kkewg6ckFWp165aCty1Ofy


تأمل رائع
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 أكتوبر 2013)

*لا تتنهد : كاظم *​


----------



## Samir poet (2 أكتوبر 2013)

*صوت الكلاب بى هوهو
فى الشارع مصداعنى 
هههههههههههههههههه
*


----------



## انت شبعي (2 أكتوبر 2013)

انا كمان بسمع صوت الكلاب بيهوهوووا في الشارع
هما كل يوم الفجر يبدأوا في الازعاج ههههههه


----------



## Samir poet (2 أكتوبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> انا كمان بسمع صوت الكلاب بيهوهوووا في الشارع
> هما كل يوم الفجر يبدأوا في الازعاج ههههههه


*ان الة وان الية رجعوان 
وعلى السلم القطط
صوت وتصرخ 
وحسبى الله ونعمة الوكيل* :t32:


----------



## انت شبعي (2 أكتوبر 2013)

اهو انا كمان سامعة صوت قطط و كلاب بيتخانقوا ف الشارع دلوقتى


----------



## Samir poet (2 أكتوبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> اهو انا كمان سامعة صوت قطط و كلاب بيتخانقوا ف الشارع دلوقتى


*هههههههههههههههههه
ربنا قادرعلى المفترى*


----------



## انت شبعي (2 أكتوبر 2013)

هههههههه 
سيبهم يتخانقوا ماهما ساكتين م الصبح من حقهم يتخانقوا


----------



## Samir poet (2 أكتوبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> هههههههه
> سيبهم يتخانقوا ماهما ساكتين م الصبح من حقهم يتخانقوا


*انتا بتضربنى وبتشمنى طيب تعالى
بى الليل كدا على الفجر
وربنا منا مش هسيبك وهتشوف انا هعمل فيك اية
دا حوار الكلاب والقطط فى النهار
ويجو بى الليل يقلبوها ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## انت شبعي (2 أكتوبر 2013)

Samir poet قال:


> *انتا بتضربنى وبتشمنى طيب تعالى*
> *بى الليل كدا على الفجر*
> *وربنا منا مش هسيبك وهتشوف انا هعمل فيك اية*
> *دا حوار الكلاب والقطط فى النهار*
> ...


 لا صدقني خناق القطط و الكلاب و الحيوانات بصفة عامة تحس فيه بحنية كدة
عكس خناقنا احنا البشر بيبقى فيه وحشية :t32:


----------



## Samir poet (2 أكتوبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> لا صدقني خناق القطط و الكلاب و الحيوانات بصفة عامة تحس فيه بحنية كدة
> عكس خناقنا احنا البشر بيبقى فيه وحشية :t32:


*اة انتى هتقوليلى لدرجة انى كنت هموت من الخضة بسبب
قططتين طالعين على السلم ورعوبونى وجسمى ارتعش جامد
اووووووى وقعت ابكى وصحيت بابا وماما بى امانة بجد
الكلام دا هههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (2 أكتوبر 2013)

صباح الخير 
انا سامع خناقات فية اية
​


----------



## Samir poet (2 أكتوبر 2013)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> صباح الخير
> انا سامع خناقات فية اية
> ​


*عندنا شويةكلاب وقطط  خناقة 
ساعات تكون بى اصوات وساعات
جرى ورا بعض هههههههههههههههه*


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (2 أكتوبر 2013)

مش خايفين منكم 
زعق فيهم يا شيخ


----------



## انت شبعي (2 أكتوبر 2013)

خلاص سكتوا
خافوا منك يا رمسيس


----------



## Samir poet (2 أكتوبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> خلاص سكتوا
> خافوا منك يا رمسيس


*هههههههههههههههههه
فعلان سكتو
هههههههههههههههه
بجدا*


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (2 أكتوبر 2013)

سلام 
انا رايح الشغل 
متنسوش تيجوا بدري هنزل باقي الموضوع النهاردة 
علشان تصفقوا وتشجعوني 

​


----------



## Samir poet (2 أكتوبر 2013)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> سلام
> انا رايح الشغل
> متنسوش تيجوا بدري هنزل باقي الموضوع النهاردة
> علشان تصفقوا وتشجعوني
> ...


*وهنقول الشعار بتاعك ونرددو كل شوية للتشجيع*


----------



## انت شبعي (2 أكتوبر 2013)

معقول _ فؤش


----------



## kawasaki (2 أكتوبر 2013)

*صلاه باكر*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (2 أكتوبر 2013)

Party people say, party people say
 Ay, it's a new day, it's a new day
 The world's getting ready, everybody ready, yeah
 For a new day, for a new day
 Celebrate and say, ay, ay, ay, ay 
 
 يوم جديد ولسة مولعنها   Yp
 ازاي تقدر بورقة وقلم كل البشر تجننها
 عربي، لسة بلاعب حلمي استوغومية
 متصدقش التليفزيون متكلمش ٠٩٠٠
 
 كلو عاوز يفيد بلده بس يفدها من على الكنبة
 كلو عاوز بلده تنهض بس أمريكا معاندة
 مشروع النهضة وهم كأن الناس عالهوا سندا
 مش عشان كندا باردة لازم يبقى فيها بندا
 
 
 Party people say, party people say
 Ay, it's a new day, it's a new day
 The world's getting ready, everybody ready, yeah
 For a new day, for a new day
 Celebrate and say, ay, ay, ay, ay 
 
 
 
 Like a BossMa3iil , بوستر راب على كل حيطة 
 ماتصورتش في الميدان مع اني ولعت الفتيل 
 مستحيل ، أخضع اركع أنا للسلطة 
 تم إختراع اللمبة بعد ١٠١ غلطة 
 
 وصلت؟ ولا إنت من مصابين إدمان الهلس
 الفرق واضح وضوح الشمس , S وال T زي ال    
 بين الفن الهادف وطبالين الواحدة ونص
 هنغير أحكام اللعبة ، هنرجع حضارة أحمس   
 
 
 Party people say, party people say
 Ay, it's a new day, it's a new day
 The world's getting ready, everybody ready, yeah
 For a new day, for a new day
 Celebrate and say, ay, ay, ay, ay


----------



## +Sameh+ (2 أكتوبر 2013)

*Focus on Yourself - Do not give up *
​


----------



## انت شبعي (2 أكتوبر 2013)

العالم ماانتهاش _ ايهاب توفيق


----------



## Samir poet (2 أكتوبر 2013)

*كـل حـديـث مـعـرض لـسـوء الـفـهـم
 حـتـى الـصـمـت قـد يـسـاء فـهـمـه !*


----------



## انت شبعي (2 أكتوبر 2013)

اغنية قديمة لعمرو دياب مش عارفة اسمها


----------



## انت شبعي (2 أكتوبر 2013)

كل ما فيا _ محي تقريبا


----------



## +Sameh+ (2 أكتوبر 2013)

كيف تنجز أهداف حياتكـ 1 - د. إبراهيم الفقي-​


----------



## +Sameh+ (2 أكتوبر 2013)

اوبريت الدكتور يسوع​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 أكتوبر 2013)

*اغنيه موبينيل دايما مع بعض*​


----------



## انت شبعي (2 أكتوبر 2013)

الهوا هوايا _ حليم


----------



## انت شبعي (3 أكتوبر 2013)

امال ماهـــــر​


----------



## انت شبعي (3 أكتوبر 2013)

نفض للي يضايقك _ تامر حسني


----------



## Samir poet (3 أكتوبر 2013)

*بسمع صوت عصافير بطنى بجدا
*


----------



## انت شبعي (3 أكتوبر 2013)

Samir poet قال:


> *بسمع صوت عصافير بطنى بجدا*


 جعانة انا بردو


----------



## Samir poet (3 أكتوبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> جعانة انا بردو


*روحى كولى وهاتلى اكول برضو :ranting:*


----------



## انت شبعي (3 أكتوبر 2013)

Samir poet قال:


> *روحى كولى وهاتلى اكول برضو :ranting:*


 انت اللي هاتلي اكل عشان انا مش لاقية حاجة اكلها :smil13:


----------



## انت شبعي (3 أكتوبر 2013)

تـــــــــــامر عــــــــاشور


----------



## Samir poet (3 أكتوبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> انت اللي هاتلي اكل عشان انا مش لاقية حاجة اكلها :smil13:


*تاكلى عسل اسود بطحينة معايا 
ولالا ههههههههههه* :yaka:


----------



## انت شبعي (3 أكتوبر 2013)

Samir poet قال:


> *تاكلى عسل اسود بطحينة معايا *
> *ولالا ههههههههههه* :yaka:


 اة اكل مش هقول لا :t33:


----------



## انت شبعي (3 أكتوبر 2013)

زي بعض _ هيثم شاكر تقريبا


----------



## Samir poet (3 أكتوبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> اة اكل مش هقول لا :t33:


*انا اكلت وشبعت شوية تانى 
وهكول*


----------



## انت شبعي (3 أكتوبر 2013)

Samir poet قال:


> *انا اكلت وشبعت شوية تانى *
> *وهكول*


 خلصت العسل و الطحينة كلهم و ما سيبتليش حاجة خالص ؟ :dntknw:


----------



## Samir poet (3 أكتوبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> خلصت العسل و الطحينة كلهم و ما سيبتليش حاجة خالص ؟ :dntknw:


*الجوع سلطان يا اوختى
هههههههههههه*


----------



## انت شبعي (3 أكتوبر 2013)

Samir poet قال:


> *الجوع سلطان يا اوختى*
> *هههههههههههه*


 دة من امتى الكلام دة
اللي انا اعرفه ان الجوع كافر
بقى سلطان امتى بقى ؟


----------



## Samir poet (3 أكتوبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> دة من امتى الكلام دة
> اللي انا اعرفه ان الجوع كافر
> بقى سلطان امتى بقى ؟


*من دلوقتى يا اوختى واحياتك 
هههههههههههههههه*


----------



## انت شبعي (3 أكتوبر 2013)

Samir poet قال:


> *من دلوقتى يا اوختى واحياتك *
> *هههههههههههههههه*


 اوكيشن :spor24:


----------



## انت شبعي (3 أكتوبر 2013)

بسمع اغنية بحبها بس مش عارفة اسمها و لا عارفة مين اللي بيغنيها :11azy:


----------



## Samir poet (3 أكتوبر 2013)

*عندنا شوية كلاب معركة 
شرسة بين مجموعة ومجموعة تانية
والقطة يا عينى مستخبية فوق 
العربية وخايفة يا عينى
ههههههههههههههههههههه
*


----------



## انت شبعي (3 أكتوبر 2013)

بسمع حماقي في اجمل اغانيه و منسجمة بقى ع الاخر


----------



## انت شبعي (3 أكتوبر 2013)

فضــــــل شــــــــاكر


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (3 أكتوبر 2013)

انا قلبي استني ياما ترجعلي بالسلامه
http://im19.gulfup.com/2012-02-29/1330516417811.swf
♫جورج وسوف♫​


----------



## انت شبعي (3 أكتوبر 2013)

عظمة على عظمة


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (3 أكتوبر 2013)

http://download.mrkzy.com/e/0411_md_13230174846.swf
دوسوا عالرابط وانتوا تعرفوا بسمع ايه ^,^​


----------



## Samir poet (3 أكتوبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> http://download.mrkzy.com/e/0411_md_13230174846.swf
> دوسوا عالرابط وانتوا تعرفوا بسمع ايه ^,^​


حلوة اووووووووى دى
هههههههههههههه


----------



## انت شبعي (3 أكتوبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> http://download.mrkzy.com/e/0411_md_13230174846.swf​
> دوسوا عالرابط وانتوا تعرفوا بسمع ايه ^,^​


 اموت و اعرف بتسمعي ايه بس الفلاشة مش مسعداني


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (3 أكتوبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> اموت و اعرف بتسمعي ايه بس الفلاشة مش مسعداني


بعد الشر عليكي يامرمر
انا بسمع اغنية بيحسدوني
والرابط عباره عن صورة لجورج وسوف
واما تحطي عليها الماوس تسمعي الاغنيه:smil12:
تشكنولوجيا بقا:spor2:


----------



## انت شبعي (3 أكتوبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> بعد الشر عليكي يامرمر
> انا بسمع اغنية بيحسدوني
> والرابط عباره عن صورة لجورج وسوف
> واما تحطي عليها الماوس تسمعي الاغنيه:smil12:
> تشكنولوجيا بقا:spor2:


 صورة فلاشية يعني صح
مش عارفة اسمها صورة فلاشية و لا انا بألف 
ههههههههه


----------



## Samir poet (3 أكتوبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> صورة فلاشية يعني صح
> مش عارفة اسمها صورة فلاشية و لا انا بألف
> ههههههههه


*صورة وعليها خلفية متحركة 
مع تركيب اغنية عليها*


----------



## انت شبعي (3 أكتوبر 2013)

اة ما هو دة الفلاش صح ؟
كنت بسمع فؤش و لسة خالصة من شوية


----------



## انت شبعي (3 أكتوبر 2013)

الله ع الست المصرية _ محي


----------



## johna&jesus (3 أكتوبر 2013)

انا عندي كرش كبير​


----------



## R.O.R.O (3 أكتوبر 2013)

*نفسى اشوف نفسى فى عنيك *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (3 أكتوبر 2013)

*خايف
اوعدك ماوفيش
اقولك
فيه تلاقي مفيش

♫الكينج منير♫
*​


----------



## soso a (3 أكتوبر 2013)

عسل الاغنيه دى 

[YOUTUBE]VP11v-ZVLBg[/YOUTUBE]

​


----------



## soso a (3 أكتوبر 2013)

[YOUTUBE]6aW5tHqPb1I[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## kawasaki (3 أكتوبر 2013)

*Smooth Criminal*​


----------



## soso a (3 أكتوبر 2013)

[YOUTUBE]3ta88_y1u5I[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## R.O.R.O (3 أكتوبر 2013)

*قصاد عينى : عمرو دياب *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (3 أكتوبر 2013)

*سبت فراغ كبير : عمرو دياب *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 أكتوبر 2013)

*ريحة الحبايب : عمرو دياب *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (4 أكتوبر 2013)

*عــــايز اطمن عليك
وانسي روحي بين ايديك
وافضل اجري واجري بيك
وابقا مش عارف مكاني
نفسي اكمل عمري جنبك
نفسي اعيش عمرين معاك
وانسي حضني جوه حضنك
نفسي اتنفس هواك

عمري مانسيتك ولا اقدر
اعيش حياتي الا بيك
ليل نهار بسرح وافكر
غصب عني حبيبي فيك

♪وائل جسار♪
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (4 أكتوبر 2013)

*ياما قسيت ياما
صمتي مرار, ضحكي انين
ضاعت الابتسامة : )
والقطر فات من سنين
http://up.1sw1r.com/upswf12/igx00909.swf
جورج وسوفي♥♫
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 أكتوبر 2013)

*بعد الليالى : عمرو *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (4 أكتوبر 2013)

*بسمع احلي تأمل للبابا شنوده
ربنا مــــــــوجود

واللذي لا يحله الناس يحله الله
ولقد عودنا الله ان يكون معانا في كل حين
ونحن نثق في هذا ونؤمن بعمله وننتظر الرب

انتم تعلمون انني في كل ضيقه اذكر ثلاثه كلمات ..
ربنا موجود , وكله للخير , وميسرها تنتهي

ربنا موجود يعني ربنا شايف , ربنا سامع , ربنا عارف ايه كل اللي بيجري
ربنا بيتصرف , وبيعمل , ومش هيترك حاجه غلط
ربنا موجود في كل مكان , وموجود مع كل احد , وموجود في كل مناسبة
ونحن تعودنا ان نري يد الله واضحتا تماما
في كل حياتنا وفي كل مانصادفه
رأينا الله في كل وقت يتدخل في شئون حياتنا
وهذا هو ايماننا
نحن لا نتعامل كثرا مع الناس انما نتعامل كثيرا مع الله نفسه ..
*​


----------



## انت شبعي (4 أكتوبر 2013)

امبارح كان معايا _ حماقي


----------



## انت شبعي (4 أكتوبر 2013)

احساس فظيع ان اللي روحك فيه يضيع


----------



## انت شبعي (4 أكتوبر 2013)

بسمع اسمك بدمع _ اليسا


----------



## انت شبعي (4 أكتوبر 2013)

فيه حد ممكن يبقى مش قادر يعيش من غير الم
فيه حد لو سابه اللي ظلمه يبقى هيموت من الندم


----------



## grges monir (4 أكتوبر 2013)

بسمع السكوت هههههه


----------



## +Sameh+ (4 أكتوبر 2013)

يا صاحب الحنان​


----------



## انت شبعي (4 أكتوبر 2013)

سالمة يا سلامة


----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 أكتوبر 2013)

*متوصنيش 
تامر حسنى
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 أكتوبر 2013)

*قفلت قلبى عليكى خالص وكتبت عليه اسمك
دمعتى لية ؟
دا انا اموت نفسى
وماشوفش دمعة اة اة منك

تامر حسنى
*​


----------



## انت شبعي (4 أكتوبر 2013)

مصر يا اول نور في الدنيا شق ظلام الليل


----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 أكتوبر 2013)

*انا جنبك
تامر حسنى
*​


----------



## انت شبعي (4 أكتوبر 2013)

ترنيمة يا يسوع يا غالي


----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 أكتوبر 2013)

*يعنى اية يرق صوتى لما باجى اكلمك
فجاة بلاقى نفسى روميو او سى عبد المطلب
ببقى بسكويتة خالص محطوطة فى شاى بلبن
قولت لازم ابقى عنتر شاب جامد مش لون لون لون لون
انا قولت لازااااام اتصل
0
1
2
3
4
5
6
7
المهم اتصلت ولما رديت
قولت
الووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو

يعنى اية يرق صوتى لما باجى اكلمك
فجاة بلاقى نفسى روميو او سى عبد المطلب
ببقى بسكويتة خالص محطوطة فى شاى بلبن
فرقة شوارعنا( فعلا كلام شوارع )
 *​


----------



## Samir poet (4 أكتوبر 2013)

[YOUTUBE]a-Eltt488lU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Samir poet (4 أكتوبر 2013)

[YOUTUBE]E0-sl_Z_u-8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Samir poet (4 أكتوبر 2013)

[YOUTUBE]9469GaDAVyw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Samir poet (4 أكتوبر 2013)

[YOUTUBE]6dDNI0t5hWc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## +KiMO+ (4 أكتوبر 2013)

Samir poet قال:


> [YOUTUBE]6dDNI0t5hWc[/YOUTUBE]



الفيديو مش شغال علشان انا علي الموب ديلوقتي


----------



## Samir poet (4 أكتوبر 2013)

Crazy Man قال:


> الفيديو مش شغال علشان انا علي الموب ديلوقتي


*مناعارف عشان كدا بوقلك ربنا معاك*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 أكتوبر 2013)

*كلمات ماجده الرومي*
​


----------



## Samir poet (4 أكتوبر 2013)

[YOUTUBE]rzfo49zLKv0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## soso a (4 أكتوبر 2013)

مكــانكــ




مكانك مش هنا خد حبنا وابعد وغيب 

ليه نتعب نفسنا وانت وانا مالناش نصيب

انا مكنتش كدا والجرح ده لازم يطيب 


سنين مستحملة عماله اجيب اللوم عليه

آتاري المشكلة جوايا قبل ماتبقي فيه 

حسبت المسألة ولاقتني عمري ماهبقي ليه


كلامك وفره مش هخسره ومش محتاجاه 

عينيك استكتروا علي قلبي يتهني بهواك 

والغلطة اتصلحت يعني انتهت بينا الحياة
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (4 أكتوبر 2013)

ترنيمة: يسوع رفيقي​


----------



## انت شبعي (4 أكتوبر 2013)

عايش على امل انى الاقيه او حد يطمنى عليه واللى معذبنى قالقنى تاعبنى فى بعدى بيجراله ايه على بالى وعمرى ما هنساه صعب انسي اللى ارتاحت معاه مهما الايام هتعدى انا قلبى هيفضل يستناه .
لا انا قادر اقول ناسيه ولا عارف عامل ايه وخداه الدنيا ليه نفسي اعرف لو فاكرنى فاكرلى ايه .
بينى وبينه حكايات وليالى وذكريات ده انا بسرح بالساعات لو حد يجيبلى سيرة على اللى فات .


----------



## soso a (4 أكتوبر 2013)

*اغنية مش همنعك*


----------



## johna&jesus (4 أكتوبر 2013)

تامل روعة اوى​


----------



## انت شبعي (5 أكتوبر 2013)

ترنيمة نونو انا متشال في عيونه


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 أكتوبر 2013)

*اللى بينى وبينك : عمرو دياب *​


----------



## انت شبعي (5 أكتوبر 2013)

في عيونك _ اليسا


----------



## انت شبعي (5 أكتوبر 2013)

اصالـــــــــــــة


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 أكتوبر 2013)

*
أسيب دموعى تشتكى ... و امسح بإيدى دمعهم
و اطبطب ع اللى قلبه حزين ... و أصبر ناس و أريح ناس
و أجيب صبر لده كله منين ؟ ... أنا موجوع تعبت خلاص
نسيت النوم ... ويوم ورا يوم
هموم بالكوم ... وأدور ع اللى حبونى
شبعت عذاب ... بأدق الباب
مافيش احباب ... مافيش غير دمع فى عيونى
حاولت اهرب من الألم ... داويت جراح اللى اتظلم
احلم بقلب يحبنى ... و أصحى على صرخة ندم
يعدى كل يوم و يفوت ... واقول بكرة اكيد هارتاح
حبايبى ليه سابونى باموت ... خلاص زمان الحبايب راح*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (5 أكتوبر 2013)

*وسبع دابابيس استدبسناهم من عند المستدبسين
تقدر يامدبس يامستدبس تستدبسلنا سبع دابابيس
زي مااستدبسناهم من عند المستدابسين 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*​


----------



## Samir poet (5 أكتوبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *وسبع دابابيس استدبسناهم من عند المستدبسين
> تقدر يامدبس يامستدبس تستدبسلنا سبع دابابيس
> زي مااستدبسناهم من عند المستدابسين
> 
> ...


*ههههههههههههههههههههههه
مش لقى تعليق بجدا*




ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## انت شبعي (5 أكتوبر 2013)

بسمع صوت اللمبة عمالة بتزن


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 أكتوبر 2013)

*لو عارف : هانى شاكر *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 أكتوبر 2013)

*الا دموعك انت : هانى شاكر *​


----------



## Samir poet (5 أكتوبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *لو عارف : هانى شاكر *​


*
مطربى المفضل بكل امانة بجد*


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 أكتوبر 2013)

Samir poet قال:


> *
> مطربى المفضل بكل امانة بجد*


*هانى شاكر مطرب جميل واغانبة رووووعة *​


----------



## انت شبعي (5 أكتوبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هانى شاكر مطرب جميل واغانبة رووووعة *​


 مش كلها له اغاني و اغاني
ثم انا مش بحبه :t19:


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 أكتوبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> مش كلها له اغاني و اغاني
> ثم انا مش بحبه :t19:


*اجرى يابت هشى من هنا احسنلك 
وانتى ايش عرفك انتى فى الاغانى ولا المطربين اساشا 
:act19:*


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 أكتوبر 2013)

*وانا ياحمام زيك نايح .. والحزن دة له لون وروايح .. سهم الهوا دايما صايب*
*ياحمام بتنوح ليه .. فكرت عليا الحبايب*
*ياحمام ضاع منك إيه .. دوبتني كدة فوق مانا دايب*
*دة العمر وأحلى مافيه كان حلم وطار من يدي*
*ياحمام بتنوح ليه .. فكرت عليا الحبايب*
*ياحمام ضاع منك إيه .. دوبتني كدة فوق مانا دايب*
*والحلم أنادي﻿ عليه .. لا بيسمع .. ولا بيهدي،،،*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (5 أكتوبر 2013)

*اتحملت كتيرر
من اوجاع والالام 
واهانه وتعيير
اتحملت كتير ...
اتحملت كتير
قلبك وقت ماداق واتألم
وقت ماداق واتألم 
قال كــــــــله للخير
بوداعه روح راح لفديه
وسكن احضانه وارتاح
عاش وياه يتمتع بيه
يتهني في سما الافراح
ليك جوانا يابابا مكانه
ليك جوانا حب كبيرررررررر .

♪اوبريت اتحملت كتير ♪
*​


----------



## انت شبعي (5 أكتوبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *اجرى يابت هشى من هنا احسنلك *
> *وانتى ايش عرفك انتى فى الاغانى ولا المطربين اساشا *
> *:act19:*


 هش و اساشا
دة انتي نهارك مش معدي يابت يا رورو
بقى بذمتك حد دلوقتي بيسمع هاني شاكر و انغام
الحاجات دي انقرضت يا ماما خلاص و الدنيا اتطورت و بقى فيه اوكا و اورتيجا و تامر حسني 
انتي مش عايشة في الدنيا و لا ايه :thnk0001:


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 أكتوبر 2013)

*شيء من بعيد ناداني و أول ما ناداني جرالي ما جرالي مش بأيدى يا ابا دة مش  بأيدى يا ابا 
ناداني من يميني ولسة بيناديني بيقولي حصليني على بلد العجايب  ناداني من شمالي قال يا ام المهر 
غالي تعالي قوام تعالي خدي من الحب نايب  مش بأيدى يا﻿ ابا دة مش بأيدى يا ابا       *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 أكتوبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> هش و اساشا
> دة انتي نهارك مش معدي يابت يا رورو
> بقى بذمتك حد دلوقتي بيسمع هاني شاكر و انغام
> الحاجات دي انقرضت يا ماما خلاص و الدنيا اتطورت و بقى فيه اوكا و اورتيجا و تامر حسني
> انتي مش عايشة في الدنيا و لا ايه :thnk0001:


----------



## انت شبعي (5 أكتوبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


>


 ههههههه يخرب عقلك يابت
الخالة نوسة دي عسل بموت فيها


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 أكتوبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> ههههههه يخرب عقلك يابت
> الخالة نوسة دي عسل بموت فيها


*ملقتش الصراحة رد على كلامك غير دى 
علشان انا لسانى طويل ههههههههههه *


----------



## Samir poet (5 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## انت شبعي (5 أكتوبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ملقتش الصراحة رد على كلامك غير دى *
> *علشان انا لسانى طويل ههههههههههه *


 لا و على ايه
حلوة الخالة نوسة مالها
على الاقل ارحم من لسانك اللي زي المبرد هههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 أكتوبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> لا و على ايه
> حلوة الخالة نوسة مالها
> على الاقل ارحم من لسانك اللي زي المبرد هههههه


----------



## انت شبعي (5 أكتوبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


>


هههههههه علاء ولي الدين عسل الله يرحمه
تضربيني على بؤي واااااء


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 أكتوبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> هههههههه علاء ولي الدين عسل الله يرحمه
> تضربيني على بؤي واااااء


----------



## انت شبعي (5 أكتوبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


>


يااااريت بجد تبقي عملتي فيا اكبر ثواب هههههههه


----------



## انت شبعي (5 أكتوبر 2013)

انتي تهيسي و احنا نتقرف بقى ههههههههه
لا بهزر معاكي يا رورتي بجد
معرفتش ارد عليكي فين لانك قافلة الزوار و التقييم بيقولي يجب ان تضع للبعض سمعات و معرفش ايه رديت عليكي هنا
و انتي من اهله الخير يا قمري


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 أكتوبر 2013)

*الحب اللى كان : ميادة الحناوى *​


----------



## روزا فكري (5 أكتوبر 2013)

بسمع اوبريت اسمه الدكتور يسوع جميل اوي ومعزي جدا ياريت تسمعوه​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (5 أكتوبر 2013)

روزا فكري قال:


> بسمع اوبريت اسمه الدكتور يسوع جميل اوي ومعزي جدا ياريت تسمعوه​


ايوه بقا
دي شكلها فاتحه خير اشاءالله:new6:

فعلا الاوبريت جميل وانا سمعته​


----------



## روزا فكري (5 أكتوبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ايوه بقا
> دي شكلها فاتحه خير اشاءالله:new6:
> 
> فعلا الاوبريت جميل وانا سمعته​



انتي هنا منوره فينك ياتوتا 
بس بجد الاوبريت تحفه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (5 أكتوبر 2013)

روزا فكري قال:


> انتي هنا منوره فينك ياتوتا بس بجد الاوبريت تحفه


انا هنااااا وده نورك
وبلاش شغل الرسميات ده يابت مش واخده عليكي وانتي كدا
وفكيها بقا خلي ربنا يفكها علينا:new6:

الاوبريت حلو جدا انا كنت لسه بسمعه اول امبارح​


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 أكتوبر 2013)

*ساعات : اليسا*​


----------



## johna&jesus (5 أكتوبر 2013)

رامى صبرى _ فكرت​


----------



## soso a (6 أكتوبر 2013)

انــــــــــــــت لغيـــــــــــــــــــرى​


----------



## soso a (6 أكتوبر 2013)

*هعرف منيـــــــــــن *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 أكتوبر 2013)

*طبيب جراح : جورج وسوف *​


----------



## soso a (6 أكتوبر 2013)

[YOUTUBE]nCVsa0-6ntY[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## soso a (6 أكتوبر 2013)

* اول ما يشوفنى*
​


----------



## انت شبعي (6 أكتوبر 2013)

ام الدنيا _ حماقي


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 أكتوبر 2013)

*قصاد عيني
وبينا معاد لو احنا بعاد
اكيد راجع ولو بيني وبينه بلاد
قصاد عيني في كل مكان
قصاد عيني في كل مكان
ومن تاني اكيد راجعين
انا دايب وكلى حنين
ولا عمري ابيع لو مين
قصاد عيني
ومش قادر علي الايام
ولا يوصف هوايا كلام 

قصاد عينى : عمرو دياب 
*​


----------



## aalyhabib (6 أكتوبر 2013)

خليني  أعيش  بقيه  عمري  ليك ..
يا أب  يحبني
ياقلب  يضمني
يارب  أرفعني  ليك   
ماهر  فايز​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (6 أكتوبر 2013)

قويني يارب علي الدنيا وعلي الايام
وان شوفت الدمعه في عينيا امسحها قوام
المسني وخفف اوجاعي .. ده الريح بيقطع في شراعي
انا عارف انت في مركبتي ولا يوم هتنام

انا مش هضيع انا عارف
انا جوه حضنك مش هضيع
وان باعك الناس كلها
وقالولي بيع لا مش هبيع
وان كسر الموج سفينتي وبنتهـــــي
هخضع واطيع

سلمت الدفه لجلالك وانا مش ندمان
ويابخت اللي يسلمهالك هيعيش في امان
تديله اكتر مابيتمني ومعاك في العيشة بيتهني
ولا يوم يستلم لالامه ويقول تعبااااان
...​


----------



## johna&jesus (6 أكتوبر 2013)

اوبريت الدكتور يسوع​


----------



## +Sameh+ (6 أكتوبر 2013)

تأمل العمق الروحي -البابا شنودة-​


----------



## johna&jesus (6 أكتوبر 2013)

على رمش عيونها - وديع الصافى​


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 أكتوبر 2013)

*بين يديك راحتى بين يديك أحتمى أنت مليكى  	سيدى راعى حياتى ومرشدى *​ *بين يديك كيف أخاف وأنت ربى ومنقذى تعين ضعفى تحنو  	علىّ تحيط بىّ تقودنى *​ *بين يديك أطرح نفسى فأنت شمسى مستقبلى واثق فى  	شخصك فى عمق حبك تفيض بخيرك تغمرنى *​ *ها أنا ربى شهوة قلبى أن أحيا عمرى فى طاعتك فاملك  	حياتى واسمع صلاتى واسمو بحبى لأعرفك*​


----------



## johna&jesus (6 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (6 أكتوبر 2013)

بسمع دي
↓
*http://im19.gulfup.com/2012-06-21/1340287015711.swf*​


----------



## johna&jesus (6 أكتوبر 2013)

لاول مرة من سنين 
اسامة منير 
ههههههههههههههه​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (6 أكتوبر 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> لاول مرة من سنين
> اسامة منير
> ههههههههههههههه​


وانا كمان بسمعه تصدق
واللي بتكلمه دلوقتي اسمها عبير:t23:​


----------



## johna&jesus (6 أكتوبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> وانا كمان بسمعه تصدق
> واللي بتكلمه دلوقتي اسمها عبير:t23:​


ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
امجانين
هههههههههههههههه
ومعانا اتصال تليفونى ونقول الووووووووووو​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (6 أكتوبر 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> امجانين
> هههههههههههههههه
> ومعانا اتصال تليفونى ونقول الووووووووووو​


الووو :smile01:smile01
بس عبير طلعت بتحكي مشكله اختها مش مشكلتها


----------



## johna&jesus (6 أكتوبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> الووو :smile01:smile01
> بس عبير طلعت بتحكي مشكله اختها مش مشكلتها


دى تلاقيها مشكلتها بس بتقول كدا علشان سوقها ميقفش هههههه
:smile01:smile01


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (7 أكتوبر 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> دى تلاقيها مشكلتها بس بتقول كدا علشان سوقها ميقفش هههههه
> :smile01:smile01


تصدق منكن:smile01

كنت بسمع اغنيه ريحه الحبايب:t23:​


----------



## johna&jesus (7 أكتوبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> تصدق منكن:smile01​
> كنت بسمع اغنيه ريحه الحبايب:t23:​


 لالالا جامدة بجد
حلوووووووووووووووووة
هههههههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 أكتوبر 2013)

*تملى معاك : عمرو دياب *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 أكتوبر 2013)

*ليلة من الليالى : نجاة *​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 أكتوبر 2013)

صوت الفجر


----------



## نجمة الثريا (7 أكتوبر 2013)

ولا شي​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (7 أكتوبر 2013)

*منــــــــــك لله
قلبي بيتألم من جوه من اللي انا حساه
ماشية ومش شايفه انا قدامي ولا حواليا
بقا سهل عليك انك تجرحني وتظلمني
انا هونت عليك ؟!!
كان نفسي تجرب احساسي صعب عليا ..

♪شيرين♪
*​


----------



## انت شبعي (7 أكتوبر 2013)

ترنيمة القلب الطيب _ بولس ملاك
بعشقها الترنيمة دي بتلمسني اوي من جوايا


----------



## انت شبعي (7 أكتوبر 2013)

ثقتي فيك مالهاش حدود _ فاديا


----------



## انت شبعي (7 أكتوبر 2013)

متأخرش قرارك متخليش افكارك تاخدك بعيد بعيد بعيد عن الحياة


----------



## انت شبعي (7 أكتوبر 2013)

انا عايزك انت يا صاحب القوات تشغل يمينك تعمل معجزات


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 أكتوبر 2013)

*ايه احساسك بربنا 
تأمل لقداسة البابا شنودة *​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 أكتوبر 2013)

برنامج مانشيت 
اون تي في
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 أكتوبر 2013)

*لحد امتى يا خطية *​


----------



## oesi no (7 أكتوبر 2013)

*حالى عال 
محمد عدوية 
*​


----------



## white.angel (7 أكتوبر 2013)

*مشاعر*
*شيرين*​


----------



## روزا فكري (7 أكتوبر 2013)

مش كتير عليك اليسا​


----------



## soso a (7 أكتوبر 2013)

[YOUTUBE]z_CvcYAfTP8[/YOUTUBE]​
​​


----------



## soso a (7 أكتوبر 2013)

[YOUTUBE]32x2xGr2YcQ[/YOUTUBE]​
​​


----------



## johna&jesus (7 أكتوبر 2013)

اوبريت الدكتور يسوع​


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 أكتوبر 2013)

*بين يديك راحتى *​


----------



## johna&jesus (8 أكتوبر 2013)

تامل - أسألك فتعلمني​


----------



## johna&jesus (8 أكتوبر 2013)

يستره طول النهار    تأمل ابونا داود لمعي​


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 أكتوبر 2013)

*لما الحمل بيتقل *​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (8 أكتوبر 2013)

يا مؤتي الاغاني 
في ليلي واحزاني 
يا ضامن اماني 
يا يسوع راعيا
​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (8 أكتوبر 2013)

مين غيرك بيحن عليب[/CENTER]​​​​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (8 أكتوبر 2013)

*عارفني وعارف إنـــي ابنك الغالي عليــك
وقت أنيني تسمعني من غيرحتى ما أهمس ليك
وبتجيني تـــلاقيني لوحدي أنا مرمي وسط الشوك
تمد إيديــــك وتشفيني وتقول لي كتافي هايحملوك
عارفني وعارف إنــي رغم جحودي أنا غالي عليـك
عارفني وعارف إنــي مهما بعدت أنا هارجع ليـــك
 عارفني وعارف إنــي قلبك إنت كبير وطــيب
وقت دموعي وألامي يا يسوعي مين غيرك يطـيب
وبتجيني تلاقيني مجروح ومرمي فـــي الطــريق
تمد إيديك وتشفيني بالحب يا أغلــى رفيــق
عارفني وعارف إنــي لما في يوم أملي يضيع
مالقاش غيرك يا ضامنني إنت يا أوفى صديق

♪ عارفني♪
♥هايدي منتصر♥
*​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (8 أكتوبر 2013)

*ثقتي فيك مالهاش حدود
هاعدي بيك أعلى السدود
و مهما زمن الصعب يسود
هافضل ارنم زى داود

واثق فيك اكتر من نفسي
يا للي عمرك ما بتنساني
مهما بيكتر همي و يأسي
تعزياتك ماليه كياني
ثقتي فيك مالهاش حدود
هاعدي بيك أعلى السدود

مش مستني صديق يواسيني
الالامات وياك ترضيني
طبعة قدمك في البرية
هامشي وراها و هاتوديني

هدفي واضح شخصك انت
أنا أحلامي عندك انت
اركع عندك أنسى العالم
علشان لى فكرك انت

[YOUTUBE]CrpxiMI6WWA[/YOUTUBE]


*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (8 أكتوبر 2013)

*لو كان عقلك صورلك إنك ممكن تلعب يوم بية عقلك خدعك ياحبيبي وحتشوف عكس الحنية 
 دنا أيامي مايعلم بيها ومافيش أصعب من لياليا 
 عايش قادر ولاهمك حركاتك عمال تداريها بتبيع في قلوب الناس بتعذب نفسك وإنت راضيها 
 وأنا جاي أعلم قلبك وحسيبك تندم بعديها 
 عايش قادر ولاهمك حركاتك عمال تداريها ، بتعذب نفسك وإنت راضيها*​


----------



## kawasaki (8 أكتوبر 2013)

*القداس الباسيلي *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 أكتوبر 2013)

*مشغولة الناس عنى 
بولس ملاك *​


----------



## kalimooo (8 أكتوبر 2013)

مشغول وحياتك مشغول ..حليمووو


----------



## kawasaki (8 أكتوبر 2013)

*اصلها بتفرق في حياتك واحده*
*في واحده بتنساها بواحده *
*وواحده مابتتنسيش *​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (8 أكتوبر 2013)

زيدوا المسيح تسبيح 
علوا الالة بنغمكم 
نادوا الابطال ابطالة يمشوا بصليب قدامكم
​


----------



## kawasaki (8 أكتوبر 2013)

*وان لاقاكم حبيبي*
*سلمولي عليه *

*ياعيوني*
*اه ياعيوني ايه جرالك ....فين انتا وبتعمل ايه *
*ياظنوني *
*اه ياظنوني ...ماتسيبوني ..موش ناقص انا حيره عليه *


----------



## kawasaki (8 أكتوبر 2013)

*حبيت جديد علشان حبيبي القديم باعني .....*
*لبس هدوم السفر *
*وجاني البيت يودعني *

*عدوووووووي*


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (8 أكتوبر 2013)

لولا الرب الي مان معاي لما قام عليا اعداي 
لزلت قدماي ولجرفتني المياة 
لولا وعودة امينة تفرحنا وتعزينا 
​


----------



## aalyhabib (8 أكتوبر 2013)

إبراهيم  عيسي ... هنا  القاهره​


----------



## روزا فكري (9 أكتوبر 2013)

بدي اشوفك كل يوم وائل جسار​


----------



## johna&jesus (9 أكتوبر 2013)

تتجوزينى؟​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (9 أكتوبر 2013)

مابحبكيش وهنفترق
مصطفي قمر[/CENTER]​​​​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (9 أكتوبر 2013)

تأمل ← لا تخف لاني معك
↓
البابا شنوده​


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 أكتوبر 2013)

*وسط البحر الهايج *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 أكتوبر 2013)

*ترنيمة : نفسى حزينة 
روووووووووووعة *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (9 أكتوبر 2013)

*تأمل ,, ربنـــــــا موجوود*

بحبه جدا​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 أكتوبر 2013)

زقزقه  الكناريا  وعصافير  الحب
​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (9 أكتوبر 2013)

باسمع صوت الهواء بكسر الابواب


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (9 أكتوبر 2013)

*جاي وبولع شمعه ياعدرا
قدام صورتك انتي ادري
مش محتاجه اقولك مالي
مانتي امي وعارفه حالي

♪ ترنمية , جاي وبولع شمعه ياعدرا♪
*​


----------



## kawasaki (9 أكتوبر 2013)

*القداس الباسيلي*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (9 أكتوبر 2013)

جاي بذبيحة حمد باقدمها بقلبي الفرحان 
جاي وبقدم ليك من الي فايدك ليك 

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 أكتوبر 2013)

*ترنمية : كلنا مرضى وتعابى *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 أكتوبر 2013)

*يا صاحب الحنان : ساتر ميخائيل *​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (9 أكتوبر 2013)

طوبي لاناس عزهم بك طرق بيتك في قلوبهم 
عابرين في وادي البكا يصيرونة يبنبوعا لهم 
لان الرب شمس ومجن فهو يعطي رحمة ومجد 
عن السالكين الية بالكمال وعن طالبية لا يمنع خير 
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 أكتوبر 2013)

*ترنيمة احلى ساعات *​


----------



## روزا فكري (9 أكتوبر 2013)

حاول تفتكرني العندلييييب​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (9 أكتوبر 2013)

*ياعالم بكرا ياحبيبي مخبلنا ايه !
ياخوفي بكرا ياحبيبي ماشوفكش فيه !
ايامنا بجد بخاف منها
مهما بتوعدنا بخونها
وبخاف تنسي اللي بتوعد بيه .!

اليسا ♪
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 أكتوبر 2013)

*سبت فراغ كبير : عمرو دياب *​


----------



## johna&jesus (9 أكتوبر 2013)

الله يقبلك بالرغم من ... لابونا داود لمعي​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (10 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (10 أكتوبر 2013)

*مستنياك ياورحي بشوق كل العشاق
مستنياك تعبت . تعبت . من الاشواق
مستنياك وانا دايبه ياروحي من الفراق
*





♪عزيزة جلال♪​


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 أكتوبر 2013)

*وبينا معاد : عمرو دياب *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (10 أكتوبر 2013)

*قلبي مايشبهنيش •••
فعلا مايشبهنيش
اوقات بيعرفني •••
وساعات مايعرفنيش
واقوله ياقلبي مالك ؟؟
يقولي مافيش !!

♪•منير•♪
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 أكتوبر 2013)

*لو كان يرضيك : عمرو دياب *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (10 أكتوبر 2013)

*مشروخ يانااااي
ماتغنليش
زعقك وجعني اااااااااااااه
ولا كفانيش !!

♪•منير♪•
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (10 أكتوبر 2013)

*ساعات بحلم بأني فرحان بدنيتي
وكتير بصرخ كأني مسجون في دمعتي ..

الود كان ودي مطلعش من جلدي
بس الزمان قاسي واخد ولا بيدي..

كان قلبي بيغني
بس البكا خاني
العمر ليه ماشي؟
والجرح مستني !

**◄فؤش►*​


----------



## مينا اميل كامل (10 أكتوبر 2013)

كنت بسمع الرعد في وداني من شوية ههههه


----------



## انت شبعي (10 أكتوبر 2013)

و انا هعيش حياتي بعد منك هنا _ تامر حسني


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (10 أكتوبر 2013)

طوبى لاناس عزهم بك طرق بيتك في قلوبهم 
عابرين في وادي الباء يصيرونة ينبوعا لهم 
​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (10 أكتوبر 2013)

طوبي لاناس عزهم بك 
طرق بيتك في قلوبهم عابرين في وادي البكاء يصيرونة ينبوعا لهم 
لان الرب شمس ومجن 
فهو رحمة ومجد عن السالكين الية في الكمال وعن طالبية لا يمنع خير 
لان اليوم في ديارك خير عندي من الف يوم 
فضلت الوقوف علي اعتابك علي ان اسكن مع خطاة القوم 

​


----------



## soso a (11 أكتوبر 2013)

*هارمى كل اتكالى عليك*


----------



## soso a (11 أكتوبر 2013)

*أين أنت ياربى ؟!*
​


----------



## johna&jesus (11 أكتوبر 2013)

رامي جمال - فترة مش سهلة​


----------



## soso a (11 أكتوبر 2013)

هاتِ يديكِ قد تعبتُ
في غير حضنكِ ما استرحتُ
الآخرون ظالمون .. وغيرَ حبّكِ ما وجدتُ أمّي

سألتكِ قبلةً تمحُ الصّقيع فقد يبستُ أمّي
أنتِ الجمال .. وبعد ربّي وجهكِ العذبَ عبدتُ

هاتِ يديكِ قد تعبتُ
في غير حضنكِ ما استرحتُ
الآخرون ظالمون .. وغيرَ حبّكِ ما وجدتُ أمّي

أحنُّ إليكِ صباحَ مساء
وأغفوَ اسمكِ همسُ الضّياء
أحبّــكِ لا تتركيني فأنتِ حكايةُ عمري وأحلا دواء

فـَ هاتِ يديكِ لا فرقَ عندي بين يديكِ وبين السّماء
فَـ هاتِ يديكِ لا فرقَ عندي بين يديكِ وبين السّماء​


----------



## soso a (11 أكتوبر 2013)

*اعطنا ربى أن نراك*
​


----------



## soso a (11 أكتوبر 2013)

*عم صليلك. رووووعه 
*

ليله ميلادك ياربى ضوى على الكون قناديلك 
​


----------



## johna&jesus (11 أكتوبر 2013)

مفيش حاجة انا كويس
مفيش حاجة وايه يعنى يضيع منى اللى عايش ليه​


----------



## soso a (11 أكتوبر 2013)

*ترنيمة جذبتني *
​


----------



## انت شبعي (11 أكتوبر 2013)

في ظل حمايتك نلتجئ يا مريم لا تردي طلبتنا عندما ندعوكي


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 أكتوبر 2013)

*لحد امتي يا خطية أشتاق ليكي وتشتاقي ليا
 ولآمتي هضعف قدامك ولآمتي هتكوني قوية

   أجري وأهرب قدامك الاقيكي بتطيري ورايا
 وبسرعة تصبني سهامك أرجع وحسرتي معايا

   أبكي ودمعتي مرة أشكي قساوة دنيايا
 أداوي الجرح من بره وأتاري الجرح جوايا

   أقوم وأنادي علي ربي أقوله اسمع شكوايا
 خطية دمرت قلبي محتاج لإيدك معايا
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 أكتوبر 2013)

*ترنيمة : احلى سااااعات 
رووووووووووعة*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 أكتوبر 2013)

*ترنيمة :ادنو اليك ارتاح *​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 أكتوبر 2013)

وحيد  وفدوي في برنامج  الدليل  
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (11 أكتوبر 2013)

*فيديو العيد ميلاد بتاعى 
*​


----------



## روزا فكري (11 أكتوبر 2013)

القداس الحبشي​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (11 أكتوبر 2013)

يا مؤتي الاغاني في ليلي واحزاني 
يا ضامن اماني يا يسوع راعيا 
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (11 أكتوبر 2013)

*مستنى اليوم
تامر حسنى
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 أكتوبر 2013)

*مرسال المراسيل : فيروز *​


----------



## +Sameh+ (11 أكتوبر 2013)

اوبريت
غنمي صبحت غنيمة​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (11 أكتوبر 2013)

*اصلك متعرفش لما تكون جنبى انا اية بقولهولك بينى وبين نفسى واية بيحصلى حتى وانا بصلى من قلبى بدعيلك اكتر مابدعى لنفسى 

سوما ( لقيت معاك )
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (11 أكتوبر 2013)

لولا النعمة ما كنت اشوفك ولا كان ليا مكان في سماك​


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 أكتوبر 2013)

*عيون القلب : نجاة *​


----------



## johna&jesus (11 أكتوبر 2013)

رامي جمال - فترة مش سهلة


----------



## YOYO JESUS (11 أكتوبر 2013)

*ندمان
حماقى
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 أكتوبر 2013)

*مش اغنيه 

[YOUTUBE]M2JV2RGoD9U[/YOUTUBE]*​


----------



## johna&jesus (11 أكتوبر 2013)

رامي جمال - إنساها و إرتاح​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (11 أكتوبر 2013)

*رامى جمال 
جت سليمة
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 أكتوبر 2013)

*نجاة : ليلة من الليالى *​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (11 أكتوبر 2013)

ترنيمة 
لو كان غيرك سيدي لو غيرك امتلك الكيان 
من لااين كنت ساعرف تلك المحبة والحنان 

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 أكتوبر 2013)

*دار يا دار : وديع الصافى *​


----------



## johna&jesus (11 أكتوبر 2013)

إسأل البهائم فتعلمك​


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 أكتوبر 2013)

*على رمش عيونها *​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (11 أكتوبر 2013)

*لو حزننا لو جرحنا 
كرمش وشوشنا 
لو السلام 
لو الأمان 
طار من عشوشنا 
نلقي السعادة كلها 
ويا الهنا 
مع الإله اللي علي كفه 
ناقشنا 

مريم بطرس*​


----------



## soso a (11 أكتوبر 2013)

قصه شتاااااااااا 

رائعه الكلمات 

[YOUTUBE]csFgMq2tmTU[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (12 أكتوبر 2013)

ياللي غايب عن عنيا
حماقي​


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 أكتوبر 2013)

*نانسى : مستنياااااااك *​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (12 أكتوبر 2013)

*مين بيعيش اكتر من عمره

جنات *​


----------



## johna&jesus (12 أكتوبر 2013)

وديع الصافي - وكبرنا​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (12 أكتوبر 2013)

صابر وراضي

جورج وصوف​


----------



## johna&jesus (12 أكتوبر 2013)

دنيا سمير غانم | قصة شتا​


----------



## soso a (12 أكتوبر 2013)

[YOUTUBE]X3oegI-AZRY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## soso a (12 أكتوبر 2013)

حكينى باشاره​


----------



## +Sameh+ (12 أكتوبر 2013)

أنا لو عليا -نرمين وهبة-​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (12 أكتوبر 2013)

*[YOUTUBE]4F3oN6HyzIg[/YOUTUBE]


قمة الروحانية 
جزء من القداس الحبشي
بياخدني للسما بجد ​*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (12 أكتوبر 2013)

*فترة مش سهلة
رامى جمال
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (12 أكتوبر 2013)

*غلطة عمرى لما قبلت اعيش مع واحدة نزلت بيا وبااحلامى لسابع ارض 
رامى جمال ( جت سليمة )
*​


----------



## soso a (12 أكتوبر 2013)

[YOUTUBE]WkpO8QaJHME&feature=share[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## +Sameh+ (12 أكتوبر 2013)

تأمل الإكتفاء بالله -البابا شنودة-​


----------



## +Sameh+ (12 أكتوبر 2013)

تأمل توبني يا رب فأتوب -البابا شنودة-​


----------



## kawasaki (12 أكتوبر 2013)

*Gipsy Kings - Bamboleo*​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (12 أكتوبر 2013)

ترنيمة يا يسوع انت اللي ليا ​


----------



## انا للمسيح2 (12 أكتوبر 2013)

ماهر فايز


----------



## +Sameh+ (12 أكتوبر 2013)

اوبريت 
غنمي صبحت غنيمة
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 أكتوبر 2013)

*ترنيمة 
احلى ساعات *​


----------



## johna&jesus (13 أكتوبر 2013)

تأمل علمني أن أصنع مشيئتك ابونا داود لمعي​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (13 أكتوبر 2013)

*كل يوم بيعدي 
عمرو دياب​*


----------



## johna&jesus (13 أكتوبر 2013)

الجوع العاطفي - لأبونا داود لمعي​


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 أكتوبر 2013)

*دار يا دار *​


----------



## zaki (13 أكتوبر 2013)

*عظيمة يا مصر يا ارض النعم*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (13 أكتوبر 2013)

*كنت بحب عذابي وقلقي وضعفي و صبري وخوفي عليك 
كان لا هممني صديق ولا صاحب  ولا أحباب طول منا في ايديك 
عارف بعد الحب ده كله أنا دلوقتي بدعي عليك
 زي  مهان على قلبك ألمي وظلمي يارب اتحس بناري
 زي مخان الحب وخني وبعني وسبني  وخان مشواري
 زي مجرح الجرح ده كله قادر منه اتخلص تاري

* *كنت بحبك حب لايمكن يخطر يوم على بال انسان 
كنت بحس ان انت الامل اللي مصبرني  على الاحزان
 كنت اعز واغلى ماليا وانا معرفش اننا بتخان
 كنت وهمني خدعني  اسرني ملكني طويني بأحلى كلام 
كنت فرشلي السما حنيه وفارش الأرض بحور أحلام
 ليه تخدعني وتجرح فيا ماكفايه ظلم الأيام* .!!


♪• طفي كامل♪•
♫•غدار♫•​


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 أكتوبر 2013)

*مستنياك : نانسى *​


----------



## +Sameh+ (13 أكتوبر 2013)

عظة بعنوان الغباء الروحي -أبونا بولس جورج-​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (13 أكتوبر 2013)

*زي الشمس
رامي جمال*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (13 أكتوبر 2013)

*حبيبي 
والله لسه حبيبي والله
وحبيبي
مهما تنسي حبيبي والله
وحبيبي
عمري مانسي حبيبي والله

ابقا افتكرني . حاول تفتكرني
وابقا افتكرني حاول حاول بتفتكرني
حاول حاول تفتكرني
لو مريت في طريق مشينا مره فيه
او عديت في مكان كان لينا ذكري فيه
ابقا افتكرررررني
حاول حاول تفتكرني
:new2:

♪• حليم ♪•
*


[YOUTUBE]BwLyVTUWAPg[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## +Sameh+ (13 أكتوبر 2013)

تأمل حنو الله -البابا شنودة-​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (13 أكتوبر 2013)

*بجد اما كنت بقعد افكر فيك 
كنت بخاف عليك
اتاريك استاذ ومعلم 
ومحدش يستقل بيك
عزيري الشاب المصري
الجدع اللي اتجرب واختار
ميت الف تحيه علي الحرية 
المصريين احراار
عزيزي الشاب المصري
اللي فدا بدمه ولا همه نار
حقك وزياده انك تتمادي
وتكمل المشوار
طول ماالجدعان بخير
يبقا اللي جاي خير
والله عملتوا اللي اتعلمتوه
من الكبــــــــار
في عز ماكانوا الناس بيقولوا
خلاص مفيش امل فيك
قمتلك قومه تهد جبال
الله ينور عليك

♪حسين الجسمي♪
☼عزيزي الشاب المصري☼
*[YOUTUBE]v7uWXlcw_Iw[/YOUTUBE]
حلوة بجد​


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 أكتوبر 2013)

*
اشترونى واشتروا خاطر عيونى .. ريحونى
ياللى غاويين تتعبونى .. ريحونى
صدقونى دا النهارده انا بين اديكوا صدقونى
بس بكره هتدوروا موش هتلاقونى
صدقونى بكره هتدوروا موش هتلاقونى
اشترونى واسهروا على راحتى ياما
ياللى جوه قلبى علمتوا علامه
واسآلونى وديتى فين الابتسامه
قبل ما انسى وافتكر وتفكرونى
صدقونى دا النهارده انا بين اديكوا صدقونى
بس بكره هتدوروا موش هتلاقونى
صدقونى بكره هتدوروا موش هتلاقونى
**اشترونى واعرفوا قيمه غلاوتى
واسمعونى ياللى مش عارفين حكايتى
بالكلام الحلو ترجعلى ابتسامتى
ده الزمان والحب ياما توهونى
صدقونى دا النهارده انا بين اديكوا صدقونى
بس بكره هتدوروا موش هتلاقونى
صدقونى بكره هتدوروا موش هتلاقونى
اشترونى : وردة 

*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (13 أكتوبر 2013)

*انـا دلـوقتى عـايــش فـترة مش سهلة ..... بحـــاول فيها اتعود على بعدك*

*بصبر قلـبى و بـقـول هـى مسـتهلة ؟! ..... يومين اتنين و حنساكى و اعيش بعدك*

*يومين بيروحو و يجيبو فـيومـين تانيــين﻿ ..... ومش بنساكى ولا هنساكى بعد سنين*

*عايش فى عذاب بقول مرتاح و انا كداب ..... دانا بعدك بموت سيبانى بس لمين ؟!*

*ليـالى بتوحشـينى وقـلبى يـتـــــــألم ..... واغمض عينى ابص القيكى قدامى*

*وافوق واتارينى طول الوقت دا بحلـم ..... وعالحال ده بعيش فى البعد ايامى*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (13 أكتوبر 2013)

افتكرلى اى حاجه كانت حلوه منى 

 مش هجرح تانى قلبك حبيبى خلاص سامحنى

 انا مش عارف ابعد عنك 

 انا مش عارف حتى اعيش

 واللى تعبنى بحبك اكتر

 وانته بعيد ومبتشفنيش

 معقول قادر تسيبنى وفرقنا سهل عندك

 عديهالى عشان خاطرى حبيبى دنا حته منك

 ايامى حبيبى فى بعدك والله مبيعدوش
 انا ايه خلانى اخترت البعد لما انا مش قده​


----------



## soso a (13 أكتوبر 2013)

تراتيل بصوت وديع الصافى

​


----------



## johna&jesus (13 أكتوبر 2013)

هتفرق ايه رامي جمال​


----------



## kawasaki (13 أكتوبر 2013)

*صلاه باكر *​


----------



## johna&jesus (13 أكتوبر 2013)

أمال ماهر مش همنعك​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (13 أكتوبر 2013)

اما الاحبا ينسوني
والاصدقاء يطردوني
الاقيك انت جنبي
تمسح ليا دمع عيوني
..​


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 أكتوبر 2013)

*اسعد واحدة : اليسا *​


----------



## +Sameh+ (13 أكتوبر 2013)

ترنيمة: بفضل نعمتك -أبونا موسى رشدي-​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (13 أكتوبر 2013)

فيه قناه جديدة اسمها "طقاطيق"
اخويا مشغلها ومعليها عالاخر
وبتجيب اغاني عقيمة اساسا:dance:

هو يعني ايه طقاطيق اصلا:new2:​


----------



## johna&jesus (13 أكتوبر 2013)

امال ماهر من السنة​


----------



## johna&jesus (13 أكتوبر 2013)

انا زيك بحب حبيبى واشتاقلوا واخاف وازعل ع زعلوا لكن﻿ لو قالى مش راجع بدوس ع قلبي وانا اروحله


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 أكتوبر 2013)

*ساعــــــــــــــــــات ساعـــــــــــــــــــات 
ساعــــــــــــــــــات ساعـــــــــــــــــــات
أحــــــــب عمرى وأعشـــــــق الحاجات 
وساعــــــــــــــــــات ساعـــــــــــــــــات 
ساعــــــــــــــــــات ساعـــــــــــــــــــات
أحــــــــب عمرى وأعشـــــــق الحاجات
 أحب كل الناس وأتملى احساس
أحب كل الناس وأتملى احساس
وأحس جوايا بميت نغــــــــــــم
ميت نغــــم يملو السكــــــــــات
احس أد ايــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه وحيدة
وأد ايه الكلمة فى لسانى ماهيش جديدة 
 وأد ايه مانيش سعيدة
مانيش سعـــــــــــيدة
 وان النـــــــــــــــجوم
النجوم بعيـــــــــــــدة
 وتقيلة خطوة الزمن
تقيلة دقة الساعات*
​


----------



## johna&jesus (13 أكتوبر 2013)

تامر سيف - قابلتة​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (13 أكتوبر 2013)

*وعدتك وعمري ما هخلف 
هكونلك بجد صديق 
وعدتك وعمري ما هقدر
اقفلك ف يوم ف طريق*​


----------



## johna&jesus (13 أكتوبر 2013)

شاهيناز ضياء - انا زيك​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (14 أكتوبر 2013)

ما اتعلمتش اعيش وأنا خايف  	ولا أعدد جراحاتي لا .. لا
	ما اتعلمتش أواجه عاصف وأنا طاوي في جناحاتي لا .. لا
	لا ... لا

	أنا ساكن في حصون الصخر وليا جناح النسر
	أنا مصنوع من صخر يسوع الغير قابل للكسر

	ما اتعلمتش أخلي دموعي تحوش عن عيني رؤايا
	ولا راح اوقف مرة طلوعي بإني ابص ورايا

	ماتعلمتش اخلي عدوي يشوفني بدون تسبيح
	ولا بكآبة قلب أغني كأني بدون مسيح​ *ما اتعلمتش أخش  	حروبي وأخرج منها بكسرة
	ما تعلمتش أبات مغلوب ويسوع أعطاني النصرة*
*..
*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (14 أكتوبر 2013)

تأمل حنو الله -البابا شنودة-​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (14 أكتوبر 2013)

*جاي وبولع شمعه ياعدرا
قدام صورتك انتي ادري
مش محتاجة اقولك مالي
مانتي امي وعارفه حالي
*​


----------



## يوليوس44 (14 أكتوبر 2013)

بسمع معركة فى فيلم طروادة

[YOUTUBE]VDtJMieUsf8[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (14 أكتوبر 2013)

*نحلم علي كيفنا
نغلب عذاب خوفنا
نرسم علي كفوفنا
قلبين وسهم اترمي
مايهميناش الليل
ولا الف جرح وويل
طول مالحياه بتميل
نعدلها واحنا سوا

♫♫فؤش♫♫
*​


----------



## kawasaki (14 أكتوبر 2013)

* To Live Is To Die*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (14 أكتوبر 2013)

لحن ذوكصابتري​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (14 أكتوبر 2013)

فترة مش سهلة
رامى جمال


----------



## +Sameh+ (14 أكتوبر 2013)

ترنيمة مبتنساش​


----------



## +Sameh+ (14 أكتوبر 2013)

ترنيمة: يا صاحب الحنان​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (14 أكتوبر 2013)

غمضت عينى
رامى صبرى


----------



## kawasaki (14 أكتوبر 2013)

*ياعيوني غلطاني في عنواني *
*ياقلوب ملهاش في الاحساس *
*جينا علشانكم بس لقينا *
*ناس بتعيش علي جرح الناس *​


----------



## +Sameh+ (14 أكتوبر 2013)

أنا مستهلش يا رب طيبتك -هايدي-​


----------



## يوليوس44 (14 أكتوبر 2013)

*ترنيمة انت جايلى بقوة عظيمة​*
[YOUTUBE]RAojqMcxtk8[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (14 أكتوبر 2013)

*مشاعر
شرين*​


----------



## kawasaki (14 أكتوبر 2013)

*shabba ranks - mr loverman*​


----------



## kawasaki (14 أكتوبر 2013)

* Man In The Mirror*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (14 أكتوبر 2013)

تأمل الإكتفاء بالله -البابا شنودة-​


----------



## kawasaki (14 أكتوبر 2013)

*Smooth Criminal*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (14 أكتوبر 2013)

عاشق سارح فى الملكوت


----------



## MIKEL MIK (14 أكتوبر 2013)

*تأمل أنذار من الله لقداسه البابا شنوده​*


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (14 أكتوبر 2013)

دايس علي عسلك يا عالم 
انا بالهي فرحان 
مرة المية اللي بتعطيها 
عمرها ما تروي العطشان


----------



## kawasaki (14 أكتوبر 2013)

* I Just Can't Stop Loving You*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (14 أكتوبر 2013)

جت سليمة
رامى جمال


----------



## +Sameh+ (15 أكتوبر 2013)

إنى ارى نفسي -إيريني أبو جابر-​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (15 أكتوبر 2013)

*بستناك
اليسا​*


----------



## kawasaki (15 أكتوبر 2013)

*إنت خليتني أعيش الحب*
*وياك ألف حب*
*كل نظره إليك بحبك*
*من جديد وأفضل احب*
*أنا حبيت في عنيك الدنيا*
*كل الدنيا حتى عوازلي أو حسادي*
*كل الناس حلوين*
*في عينه حلوين*
*طول ما عنيه شايفه*
*الدنيا وانت قصادي*
*وأنام وأصحى على*
*شفايفك بتقوللي عيش*
*أسمعها غنوه *
*تقول لحبي ما تنتهيش*
*خليني جنبك*
*في حضن قلبك*
*وسيبني أحلم ياريت*
*زماني ما يصحنيش *​


----------



## peace_86 (15 أكتوبر 2013)

*أسمع حالياً ترنيمة جميلة جداً جداً ...
بس هاخليها مفاجأة... هاشيرها في عيد الميلاد انشالله  *


----------



## johna&jesus (15 أكتوبر 2013)

مش كل حاجة بنلقاها - زي احنا ما بنتمناها - فى الف حاجة تفرحنا - و اقصادها مليون يجرحنا - و تملي بنعلق روحنا بحاجات بعيدة و نهواها - و اهه طبع مش راضي يسبنا - منحسش اللى قصاد ايدنا - و السهل مبيبقاش عاجب - و كأنه تقضية واجب - منفوقش غير بعد تجارب - أو خبطة جامدة تعذبنا - و حاجات كتيرة نصدقها عارفنها كدب من الأول - نتعب فى روحنا و نعشقها و جراحنا بعديها تتطول - غير الندم و حبة ألم فى قلوبنا دي اللى ظلمناها​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (15 أكتوبر 2013)

تأمل ,, ربنا موجود
البابا شنوده​


----------



## +Sameh+ (15 أكتوبر 2013)

ترنيمة: راجعلك أصل أنا منك​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 أكتوبر 2013)

ابنى ساكت مش بيحكى


----------



## kawasaki (15 أكتوبر 2013)

*القداس الباسيلي *​


----------



## johna&jesus (15 أكتوبر 2013)

الماتش وشكله ممل​


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 أكتوبر 2013)

*ترنيمة : احلى ساعات *​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 أكتوبر 2013)

*انا علشان سكتاله فاكرنى خلاص ناسيله
مى سليم
*​


----------



## kawasaki (15 أكتوبر 2013)

*قولت ايه *
*عموررري *​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 أكتوبر 2013)

*والله و هتجمعنا الحياه .. كان حلم غالى *
* افرح يا قلبى و عيش معاه .. احلى الليالى*

* والليله حبيبي الليله ليله عمرنا*
* الليلة دي اجمل ليله في حياتي انا*

* عايز تحس بفرحتى .. خليك مكانى*
* هعيش مع اللى حلمت بيه .. مش حد تانى*

* والليله حبيبي الليله ليله عمرنا*
* الليلة دي اجمل ليله في حياتي انا*

*عمرو دياب ( الليلة )*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 أكتوبر 2013)

*مشاعر
شرين
*​


----------



## johna&jesus (15 أكتوبر 2013)

انا زيك بقاسي كتير وانا وحدي وبتمرد على ادي واقضي الليل ولما ننام اقول اوقات وبتعدي
انا زيك بحب حبيبي واشتاقله واخاف وازعل على زعله لكن لو قالى مش راجع بدوس﻿ على قلبي والا اروحله
انا زيك ساعات بكدب عشان تمشي وكدبي يبان على وشي ومين فينا مالوش اخطاء وعاش عمره ماذنبشي انا زيك


----------



## kawasaki (15 أكتوبر 2013)

*عرفت معنى الحب ولا لسه ماحستوش*
*احساس غريب حسيته مره ومنسيتوش*
*قلبه سهرت الليل عشانه وملقتوش*
*اصل عيونى عودونى مايناموش*
*شوف من كام سنه *
*وانا اهو زى مانا لسه فاكر حبنا*
*كل يوم بشتاق اليك شى غريب بيخدى ليك*
*ايوه جد بحن ليك *
*نفسى اشوف عينيا ديما قدام عينيك*
*عرفت معنى الحب اللى شايله فى قلبى ليك*
*بص فى عينيا جوه مين حبيبى هتلاقيك*
*من النسمه حتى حبيبى ايوه بخاف عليك*
*وانت معايا ومش معايا بحس بيك*
​


----------



## kawasaki (15 أكتوبر 2013)

*حبيت جديد *
*علشان حبيبي القديم باعني *
*لبس هدوم السفر وجاني البيت يودعني *
*وبكي وبل المحارم *
*قلتله ايه ياعني *
*هو البكا صنعتك ولا دلع يعني *
*ودا قالي لا البكا صنعتي ولا حد دلعني *
*الا كلام العوازل دا مر  بيوجعني *​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 أكتوبر 2013)

*يهمك فى اية
اموت ولا اعيش 
عمرو دياب 
*​


----------



## johna&jesus (15 أكتوبر 2013)

شيرين قال صعبان عليه​


----------



## kawasaki (15 أكتوبر 2013)

*[YOUTUBE]/2_jLHOIU8p8[/YOUTUBE]*​



*يا قلبى صبرك على اللى راح ولا جاشى مراسيل و جوابات و الرد ما جاشى امانه يا جميل انا فاكرك متنساشى انا اطلب من الله الصبر و طوله البال على اللى غاب عنى بقاله سنين ولا جاشى انا سبع سنين بعشقك يا عينى انا تمن سنين بهواك انا تسع سنين بكتبك انا عشر سنين بقراك وانا بقول من فوق شواشى الجبل يا ناس انا حيران وانا بسمع نغم باليل وده نغم حجاز واللى غاوين السهر بالليل انا طول عمرى من صغر سنى وانا بغنى وانا بقول يا عينى يا ليلى يا ليلى اعمل جميل يا جميل و تعالى يوم زورنى انا فى الشدايد بزورك وانت مابتزورنى و قبلت عزرك كتيرقبلت عزرك كتيروانت مابتعزرنى لو قولت يوم اه عزولى بيجى هنا يزورنى*​​​


----------



## johna&jesus (15 أكتوبر 2013)

ماتحسبنيش على ذنب عملته انت يا حبيبى ومتلومنيش
طول عمرى بخاف انى اجرح يوم احساسك
ماتسبنى اعيش انا رافضه ارجعلك بعد خيانتك ليا مافيش
عمرى ماشكيت لو حتى ثانيه فى اخلاصك
ياما قولت عليك ان انت انانى مابتفكرش غير فى روحك
بتقولى عايش لك وانت عايش بس لروحك
انت شوفت عينيك وكمان بتكدب عينى وجاى تقول حكايات
كل ما اقربلك تبعد عنى مسافات
منك لله
منك لله قلبى بيتألم من اللى انا حساه
ماشيه ومش شايفه انا قدامى ولا حواليا
بقى سهل عليك انك تجرحنى وتظلمنى انا هونت عليك
كان نفسى تجرب احساسى صعب عليا​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 أكتوبر 2013)

*عشان خاطره ياما سمعت الكلام
ومن غير كلام
اوام بعمل اللى يقولى عليه
مابزعلش منه ولا ازعل معاه
وعايشة برضاه
وسايبله نفسى امانة فى ايدة
*​


----------



## johna&jesus (15 أكتوبر 2013)

خلتني اخاف على حبي ليك اكتر ماخاف على﻿ نفسي منك​


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 أكتوبر 2013)

*لحد امتى يا خطية *​


----------



## johna&jesus (15 أكتوبر 2013)

انت لغيرى _امال ماهر​


----------



## +Sameh+ (15 أكتوبر 2013)

تأمل طلبت من تحبه نفسي -البابا شنودة-​


----------



## انا للمسيح2 (15 أكتوبر 2013)

بسمع صوت ربنا


----------



## kawasaki (15 أكتوبر 2013)

* Khaled - Serbi Serbi*​


----------



## انا للمسيح2 (15 أكتوبر 2013)

مسيحى لانى اؤمن بالثالوث -- ماهر فايز


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (15 أكتوبر 2013)

*انا بسمع اغنية
والله ووكسونا الرجاله : (
*​


----------



## انا للمسيح2 (15 أكتوبر 2013)

لينا حق نقوم نرنملك - ماهر فايز


----------



## kawasaki (16 أكتوبر 2013)

all_night_long​


----------



## johna&jesus (16 أكتوبر 2013)

كارمن سليمان حضن دافى​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 أكتوبر 2013)

القداس الحبشي​


----------



## +Sameh+ (16 أكتوبر 2013)

تأمل هوذا يمرعليا ولا أراه -أبونا داود-​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (16 أكتوبر 2013)

خد بالك قلبى نوالك يتعب قلبك ويبكى عنيك
خد بالك ياللى هويتك انى نسيتك ولا هسال فيك​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (16 أكتوبر 2013)

*يعنى اية يرق صوتى لما باجى اكلمك
فجاة بلاقى نفسى روميو او سى عبد المطلب*​


----------



## روزا فكري (16 أكتوبر 2013)

تأمل للبابا شنوده عن المقابله مع ربنا​


----------



## johna&jesus (17 أكتوبر 2013)

محمد كمال -لوح ازاز​


----------



## روزي86 (17 أكتوبر 2013)

اغاني شعبي في الشارع عشان في فرح


----------



## johna&jesus (17 أكتوبر 2013)

اغنية البار​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 أكتوبر 2013)

تأمل .. لا تخف لاني معك
البابا شنوده​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 أكتوبر 2013)

صوت الفجر 
والمنبة 
والقطط بيتخانقوا 
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 أكتوبر 2013)

تأمل , لا تيأس مهما سقطت
البابا شنوده  حبيبي ♥​


----------



## johna&jesus (17 أكتوبر 2013)

برنامج تدبيرك فاق العقول : تجربة رائعة عن الفتور الروحى​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 أكتوبر 2013)

ترنيمة
انت كبير العيله​


----------



## Star Online (17 أكتوبر 2013)

تك .. تاك .. تك .. تاك

صوت الساعة !!


----------



## YOYO JESUS (17 أكتوبر 2013)

بسمع صوت ماما وهى بتزعق ^_^


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (17 أكتوبر 2013)

فكرت طول اليوم​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (17 أكتوبر 2013)

إن كنت صديقي.. ساعدني
كي أرحل عنك..
أو كنت حبيبي.. ساعدني
كي أشفى منك
لو أني أعرف أن الحب خطيرٌ جداً
ما أحببت
لو أني أعرف أن البحر عميقٌ جداً
ما أبحرت..
لو أني أعرف خاتمتي
ما كنت بدأت…
إشتقت إليك.. فعلمني
أن لا أشتاق
علمني
كيف أقص جذور هواك من الأعماق
علمني
كيف تموت الدمعة في الأحداق
علمني
كيف يموت القلب وتنتحر الأشواق​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 أكتوبر 2013)

*حبيب امالي
ياغالي , ياغالي
عمري كله ليك ..
وكل عمري ياعمري
مش خسارة فيك
مش خسارة فيييييك .
♪ورده♪
*​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (17 أكتوبر 2013)

وحشتيني 
عمرو دياب​


----------



## kawasaki (17 أكتوبر 2013)

* C'est La Nuit*​


----------



## johna&jesus (18 أكتوبر 2013)

(حبيبى) توعدنى لو نبعد سنين وسنين ونعيش ويا ناس تانين مفيش حاجه فى يوم﻿ تقدر تنسيك كان حبيبك مين​


----------



## مينا اميل كامل (18 أكتوبر 2013)

اقدر اقوله ابويا منال سمير\لولو


----------



## YOYO JESUS (18 أكتوبر 2013)

جت سليمة
رامى جمال


----------



## YOYO JESUS (18 أكتوبر 2013)

*طالبة معايا
اسمع غمازات 
دياب
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (18 أكتوبر 2013)

*مش كل حلم نشوفه سهل هنبقي حققناه 
دا ساعات يبقي السهل صعب لما نتمناه 




والدنيا عمر ماحد جالها وعشها من غير آآآآه

♪وائل جسار♪
*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (18 أكتوبر 2013)

*وعظه لأبونا مكاري​*


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (18 أكتوبر 2013)

*حباها اوووووووي 
[YOUTUBE]HF5pUDUeok4[/YOUTUBE]​*


----------



## kawasaki (18 أكتوبر 2013)

*ماشي وفي حالي *
*عمورررري*​


----------



## kawasaki (18 أكتوبر 2013)

*Au Pays Des Merveilles*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 أكتوبر 2013)

*يا طبيبى هات دوايا *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 أكتوبر 2013)

*نفسي ارتمي تحت رجلك وابكي كل دموع عنيا
 وانسي نفسي يارب جمبك وانت بتطبطب عليا
 وتضمني وتدي الامان وتهد سور حزني اللي خانق فرحتي .. واعلي بيك فوق نفسي
 بلقي فيك كل اللي راح.. بنسي بيك اعلي الجراح .. واستعيد كل اللي ضاع تحت الحمول المتعبه
 اطوي ب صوت السكات اردم الماضي اللي فات
 وابقي ليك دايق معاك اجمل مشاعر طيبه
  نفسي اطرد مني خوفي اللي ساكني واسيبلك ايديا
 بيك ياربي يسوع تشيل كل السدود وتعدي بيا
 ترجعلي الاحلام وتتحرر معاك نفسي وترجع ضحكتي ..بيك هاترجع روحي ليا

*​


----------



## kawasaki (19 أكتوبر 2013)

[YOUTUBE]/viOSeiVf4JE[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (19 أكتوبر 2013)

*واحشني ياطيب يأرق من الملاك
 فاكرك وفاكر أد ايه أتهنيت معاك وكنت أتمني يكون عمري فداك
 دلواقتي بحلم بس أعيش لحظة معاك

ياللي مشيت من غير ماحتي نقول سلام هفضل علي عهدك كأني معاك تمام 
مين اللي  قال البعد بينسي الحبايب تعالي شوف حبي وشوف قلبي اللي دايب,,,,,


♪خالد سليم♪
*​


----------



## kawasaki (19 أكتوبر 2013)

*صلاه باكر*​


----------



## kawasaki (19 أكتوبر 2013)

[YOUTUBE]/uZYL9zIYlxU[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (19 أكتوبر 2013)

*مشروخ يانااااااااي ,, متغنليش
زعقك وجعني ااااااه ,, ولا كفانيش

•♪منير♪•
*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (19 أكتوبر 2013)

تأمل لا تقسو قلوبكم -البابا شنودة -​


----------



## kawasaki (19 أكتوبر 2013)

*القداس الباسيلي *​


----------



## +Sameh+ (19 أكتوبر 2013)

موسيقى من فيلم الأم إيريني​


----------



## soso a (19 أكتوبر 2013)

عيناك تنظر الى ​


----------



## +Sameh+ (19 أكتوبر 2013)

تأمل الإكتفاء بالله -البابا شنودة-​


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 أكتوبر 2013)

*نفسي ارتمي تحت رجلك وابكي كل دموع عنيا
 وانسي نفسي يارب جمبك وانت بتطبطب عليا
 وتضمني وتدي الامان وتهد سور حزني اللي خانق فرحتي .. واعلي بيك فوق نفسي
 بلقي فيك كل اللي راح.. بنسي بيك اعلي الجراح .. واستعيد كل اللي ضاع تحت الحمول المتعبه
 اطوي ب صوت السكات اردم الماضي اللي فات
 وابقي ليك دايق معاك اجمل مشاعر طيبه*​


----------



## روزا فكري (19 أكتوبر 2013)

طارق الشيخ حد مشغله في الشارع ​


----------



## magdyzaky (19 أكتوبر 2013)

حكايتى معا الزماااااان 

محمد منير


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 أكتوبر 2013)

*ايها الفخارى الاعظم *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (20 أكتوبر 2013)

الديان العادل
البابا شنوده​


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 أكتوبر 2013)

*يا طبيبى هات دوايا *​


----------



## روزا فكري (20 أكتوبر 2013)

بطمنك شيرين​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (20 أكتوبر 2013)

تأمل
الرجاء
قداسه البابا شنوده​


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 أكتوبر 2013)

*بين يديك راحتى *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (20 أكتوبر 2013)

تأمل 
لا تيأس مهما سقطت
البابا شنوده​


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 أكتوبر 2013)

*قولوا للصديق خير *​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (20 أكتوبر 2013)

يعنى اية بيرق صوتى لما باجى اكلمك ؟
فجاة بلاقى نفسى روميو او سى عبد المطلب
ببقى بسكويتة خالص محطوطة فى شاى بلبن
قولت لازم ابقى اعنتر شاب جامد 
مش لون لون لون لون
انا قولت لازم اتصل
0
1
2
3
4
5
6
7
 المهم
اتصلت
ولما رديت
قولت
ال*وووووووووووووووووووووووووووو*ووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو
يعنى اية بيرق صوتى لما باجى اكلمك ؟
فجاة بلاقى نفسى روميو او سى عبد المطلب
ببقى بسكويتة خالص محطوطة فى شاى بلبن
يعنى اية بيرق صوتى لما باجى اكلمك ؟

( فرقة شوراعنا )
​


----------



## kawasaki (20 أكتوبر 2013)

*صلاه باكر *​


----------



## مينا اميل كامل (20 أكتوبر 2013)

مشكلني\راشد الماجد


----------



## مينا اميل كامل (20 أكتوبر 2013)

وحداني\خالد عجاج


----------



## مينا اميل كامل (20 أكتوبر 2013)

هيثم سعيد =هما مالهم بينا يا ليل


----------



## مينا اميل كامل (20 أكتوبر 2013)

ارجوك انا   انغام


----------



## مينا اميل كامل (20 أكتوبر 2013)

اللي في باله\ديانا حداد


----------



## مينا اميل كامل (20 أكتوبر 2013)

بوح\    جيسي


----------



## kawasaki (21 أكتوبر 2013)

[YOUTUBE]/rn0Is0fKmfE[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 أكتوبر 2013)

*ليه لابسة يا امى اسود *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 أكتوبر 2013)

*نفسى ارتمى تحت رجلك 
هايدى منتصر *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 أكتوبر 2013)

تأمل
لا تخف لاني معك
قداسة البابا
شنـــــــــوده ♥​


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 أكتوبر 2013)

*حبيبى سبانى *​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (22 أكتوبر 2013)

[YOUTUBE]N8peMrPzWf0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 أكتوبر 2013)

ترنيمة
امسك يارب ايدي
زي بطرس زمان
لما قرب يغرق مسكت ايديه بحنان
ورفعته وسط الموج واديته سلام وامان
انا زيه ياربي امسك ايدي كمان..​


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 أكتوبر 2013)

*يا طبيبى هات دوايا 
هايدى منتصر *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 أكتوبر 2013)

تأمل
ارجع مره تاني لربنا
البابا شنوده​


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 أكتوبر 2013)

*ترنيمة : احلى ساعات *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 أكتوبر 2013)

*تأمل الاضطراب و الخوف   *



*البابا شنوده

*​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (22 أكتوبر 2013)

*ترنيمة
دايس علي عسلك 
هايدي منتصر*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 أكتوبر 2013)

*تأمل للبابا شنوده  الديان العادل*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (22 أكتوبر 2013)

جويس  ماير​


----------



## +Sameh+ (22 أكتوبر 2013)

ترنيمة: علمني أنتظرك يا رب​


----------



## +Sameh+ (22 أكتوبر 2013)

ترنيمة: محتاج لإيدك يا ربي -ساتر ميخائيل-​


----------



## kawasaki (22 أكتوبر 2013)

*اغيب اغيب واسأل عليه *
*عايش ازاي وبيعمل ايه *


*عموووووووري*​


----------



## kawasaki (22 أكتوبر 2013)

*ادام عيونك لقيتني  باقول ياريتني افضل معاك *
*وبتيجي دايما في بالي معرفش مالي من يوم لقاك *

*عمووووري*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 أكتوبر 2013)

*ترنيمة سكة طويلة   *
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 أكتوبر 2013)

*ترنيمة
اسمع صراخي ياسيدي
*​


----------



## kawasaki (23 أكتوبر 2013)

[YOUTUBE]/Fgc57b9ok1o[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## aalyhabib (23 أكتوبر 2013)

الأستاذ  وحيد  في  برنامج  الدليل
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (23 أكتوبر 2013)

لؤى 
من اولها
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 أكتوبر 2013)

*ياللى امامك حياتى *​


----------



## روزا فكري (24 أكتوبر 2013)

مين اللي يقدر 
ساتر ميخائيل​


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 أكتوبر 2013)

*لحد امتى يا خطية *​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (24 أكتوبر 2013)

عاشق سارح فى الملكوت


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 أكتوبر 2013)

*ادنو اليك ارتاح *​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (24 أكتوبر 2013)

ارحم بلانا يا رب وارويها منخيرك 
جايين بكل القلب 
ملناش رجاء غيرك
​


----------



## kawasaki (24 أكتوبر 2013)

*Wahrane*​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (24 أكتوبر 2013)

[YOUTUBE]uU-UIAAWYeA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 أكتوبر 2013)

*محتاج لقلب حنون 
ساتر ميخائيل *​


----------



## soso a (25 أكتوبر 2013)

[YOUTUBE]VU9C5iEy9KE[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (25 أكتوبر 2013)

باسم يوسف
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (25 أكتوبر 2013)

*انا اتعلمت مبكيش عاللى راح منى انا مش بلومك صدقينى جت سليمه
مافيها ناس الدنيا تتعافر بجد وفيها زيك ناس كتير ملهمش قيمه
 
بسأل نفسى وانا مكسوف من نفسى بجد
كنا ازاى انا وانتى فى يوم عايشين مع بعض
غلطت عمرى لما قبلت اعيش مع واحده نزلت بيا وبأحلامى لسابع ارض
 
بضيع وقت وانا عارف من الاول راهنت نفسى انك لا يمكن تفهمينى
غلطت فى حق روحى انا لما حبيتك بجد وغلطت اكتر لما سبتك حبتينى*


----------



## kawasaki (25 أكتوبر 2013)

*بتخبي ليه حبيبي عليا *
*عمرو*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (25 أكتوبر 2013)

*كلمتين بابتسامه ونظره عين قلبى حب اوام ودا مين يلقى حلمه يوم ينساه
يارب اعيش جنبك انت ومتسبنيش غيرك انت حبيبى مليش دا اللى بينا حبيبى حياه
 
بين ايديا وقدام عينى اللى ياما حلمت يجينى كنت بتمناك
وادينى الليلادى بقيت وياك
كان هواك دايماً على بالى اغلى حتى ما يوم تبقالى مستحيل يتغير حالى
مستحيل ياحبيبى انساك
 
لو جبولى الكون دا بحاله مهما قالو علينا وقالو
دا اللى روحى خلاص ريحالو هو انت يا اغلى حبيب
انت سبب الحب دا كله واللى قلبى حبيبى وصله
وصى قلبك بس وقولو اوعى يوم عن حضنى يغيب*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (25 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## kawasaki (25 أكتوبر 2013)

*روحي مرتاحالك *
*عموررري*​


----------



## kawasaki (26 أكتوبر 2013)

*وعظه عن تعدد الطوائف المسيحيه *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 أكتوبر 2013)

*لو كان يرضيك 
عمرو دياب *​


----------



## kawasaki (26 أكتوبر 2013)

* To Live Is To Die*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (26 أكتوبر 2013)

*تأمل
لاتخف لاني معك
قداسة البابا شنوده
*​


----------



## kawasaki (26 أكتوبر 2013)

[YOUTUBE]/Fgc57b9ok1o[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 أكتوبر 2013)

*مراحمك يا الهى*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (26 أكتوبر 2013)

ترنيمة: زهور جميلة ​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (26 أكتوبر 2013)

*وعظة لأبونا ارميا بولس 
عن الخدمة*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 أكتوبر 2013)

*يا يسوع تعبان *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 أكتوبر 2013)

*يا طبيبى هات دوايا *​


----------



## +Sameh+ (27 أكتوبر 2013)

Music​


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 أكتوبر 2013)

*لو قلبى 
ساتر ميخائيل *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 أكتوبر 2013)

*عيش الحلم حقيقه
عيشو في كل دقيقه
وايااك تاني تخاف
او اشوفك خواف

♪فؤش♪
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 أكتوبر 2013)

*محتار انا
اداوي جرحك ولا جرحي !

فؤاد♫
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 أكتوبر 2013)

*ضمنى لصدرك يسوع 
فاديااااااا *​


----------



## kawasaki (27 أكتوبر 2013)

*صلاه باكر *​


----------



## aalyhabib (27 أكتوبر 2013)

*رشيد .. برنامج  سؤال  جريء*
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 أكتوبر 2013)

*بين يديك راحتى *​


----------



## soso a (27 أكتوبر 2013)

[YOUTUBE]9aqCZIPbGp0[/YOUTUBE]​
​​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 أكتوبر 2013)

*انا مش قادر 
خد شيل عني
تعبان مليان بالالامات
وباركني وبلاش تلعني
اصل انا مش ناقص لعنات 

ترنيمة , شجرة تين
♫هايدي منتصر
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 أكتوبر 2013)

*قولوا للصديق خير *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 أكتوبر 2013)

عارفنى و عارف انى ابنك الغالى عليك​ وقت انينى تسمعنى من غير حتى ما المس ليك​ و بتجينى تلاقينى لوحدى انا مرمى وسط الشوك​ تمد ايديك و تشفينى و تقولى كتافى هيحملوك​ عارفنى و عارف انى رغم جحودى انا غالى عليك​ عارفنى وعارف انى مهما بعدت انا هرجع ليك


♪هايدي منتصر​


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 أكتوبر 2013)

*ترنيمة : احلى ساعات *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 أكتوبر 2013)

تأمل ,, التجارب والضيقات
البابا شنوده♥​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (28 أكتوبر 2013)

*ترنيمة
يسوع رفيقي *​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (28 أكتوبر 2013)

كلمتين بابتسامه ونظره عين قلبى حب اوام ودا مين يلقى حلمه يوم ينساه

رامى جمال
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (28 أكتوبر 2013)

ترنيمة: إني لرافع عيناي ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (29 أكتوبر 2013)

*قلبي من كتر اللي فيه يامايا
نفسي يهرب ليكي من جوايا
نفسي يعمل اي حاجه تكون عشانك
جزء من اللي اتعمل ويايا

اسمحيلي انحني وابوس ايديكي
دا الكريم لو حبني يكرمني بيكي..

♫جورج وسوف♪
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (29 أكتوبر 2013)

*جــــانــا الهـــــــــوا 
حلـــــــــــــــيم *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (29 أكتوبر 2013)

*قــــلب العاشــــق

ابو وديع ♪
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (29 أكتوبر 2013)

*جــــــــــــــواب
حلـــــــــــيم *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (29 أكتوبر 2013)

*لا تشكي لليالي ولا تبكي عاللي راح
بكره تدور الليالي وتنسينا الجراح 

جورج وسوف ☺♪
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (29 أكتوبر 2013)

لسه الدنيا بخير

جورج♥​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (29 أكتوبر 2013)

لو كان غيرك سيدي 
لو غيرك امتلك الكيان 
​


----------



## kawasaki (29 أكتوبر 2013)

*معاك برتاح*​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (29 أكتوبر 2013)

[YOUTUBE]CL9qilhcqaI[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (30 أكتوبر 2013)

SECRET ANGEL قال:


> [YOUTUBE]CL9qilhcqaI[/YOUTUBE]​


كنت داخله اكتب اني بسمعه دلوقتي

ربنا يباركك مكموكتي​


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 أكتوبر 2013)

*يا طبيبى هات دوايا *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (30 أكتوبر 2013)

القداس الغريغوري
ابونا يوسف اسعد​


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 أكتوبر 2013)

*لـــــو تعــــــــــــود
ساتر ميخائيل *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 أكتوبر 2013)

*أوقات بتوب و أرجع و أسيب كل الذنوب
    و أفضل كدة علي حالتي دي يادوب يومين
    وبعد اليومين في حضن الشر باكون سجين
    ولأني خاطي باعيش حزين
    وتفوت سنين    
    ولسة تايهه سكتي و غريق في بحر خطيتي
    علي خدي سايل دمعتي اية العمل    
    يا الهي نور ضلمتي أرجوك ساعدني في محنتي
    رجع لي فرحي و بسمتي انت الأمل
اوقات بتوب : ساتر ميخائيل *​


----------



## kawasaki (30 أكتوبر 2013)

*صلاه باكر*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (30 أكتوبر 2013)

هى حكاية فى اى وقت كلام يتعاد دا بجد ولا عناد مش لاقية حاجة غير كلام عدى وفات
 اهدى كفاية دا انا لو زهقت هقول يا بعاد لو يبقى بينا بلاد قبل اليومين دول كنت شايفك غير كدا
 فى ايه بتزيدى ليه فيها دا كلامنا خلصناه ولا الكلام بتحبى ترجعى فيه
 وحاجات مليت كلام فيها وانتى بتنسيها ايه تانى منى عايزة تستنيه

 حظك انى حبيت بجد وليكى بعيش وانتى اللى مخترتيش غير بس تبقى عاملة بينا مشكلة
 عايزك تبقى غير اى حد وتبقى تمام مش اى حد اى كلام عارفة انتى غلطانة وبرضو مكملة
 فى ايه بتزيدى ليه فيها دا كلامنا خلصناه ولا الكلام بتحبى ترجعى فيه
 وحاجات مليت كلام فيها وانتى بتنسيها ايه تانى منى عايزة تستنيه


​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (30 أكتوبر 2013)

اوعي تنسي اني معاك 
طول اليوم عيني بترعاك 
نقشتك يا ابني علي كفي 
علشان كدة يا ابني متخافشي
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (31 أكتوبر 2013)

*لو قلبى : ساتر ميخائيل *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (31 أكتوبر 2013)

تامل
لاتخف لاني معك
البابا شنودة​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (31 أكتوبر 2013)

دايما بتخبيني لما تهب الريح 
بجناحك تداريني 
وعدك وعد صريح
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (31 أكتوبر 2013)

*أنا عارف أني بعشق كل حاجة تذلني*
*علشان شايفها في صورة تانية*
*صورة وراها بتشدني*
*يا يسوع تعبان محتاج لحنان *
*محتاج حضنك محتاج صوتك*
*اسمعني انا برمي بحملي عليك* 
*مدلي ايديك انا عيني عليك *
*دموعي تصرخلك انا محتاجلك*
*ابرئني يارب أنا بجري عليك* 
*أنا عارف اني قاسم كل حياتي لنحيتين*
*مرة معاك مرة عليك*
*فيّ تناقض ويا أنين*​


----------



## kawasaki (31 أكتوبر 2013)

*صلاه باكر *​


----------



## مينا اميل كامل (31 أكتوبر 2013)

ترنيمة اقبل توبتي


----------



## YOYO JESUS (31 أكتوبر 2013)

بكلمتين 
رامى جمال
​


----------



## مينا اميل كامل (31 أكتوبر 2013)

اجمل نساء الدنيا    صابر الرباعي


----------



## بايبل333 (31 أكتوبر 2013)

خطاب مرسى الاخير.........


----------



## YOYO JESUS (1 نوفمبر 2013)

مش انا
رامى صبرى
​


----------



## aalyhabib (1 نوفمبر 2013)

وحيد  وفدوي  ... الدليل​


----------



## soso a (1 نوفمبر 2013)

*احاسيسنا بتلمسنا *
​


----------



## soso a (1 نوفمبر 2013)

*أنا عم بحلم*
​


----------



## بايبل333 (1 نوفمبر 2013)

كاكاككاككاككاكككاكككا البطة كاكا
عبد المنعم مدبولى


----------



## soso a (1 نوفمبر 2013)

اسمع قلبى ​


----------



## soso a (1 نوفمبر 2013)

شو الايام انت الحلو والحلو فيها انت الكلمة اللي نور لياليها
انت قلبي قلبي اللي دق اللي غير معانيها حياتي انت انت غاية﻿ أمانيها
حبيبي افتحلي ايديك ايديك وسعن مطرحي حبيبي اغمرني بعينيك عينيك زهرة  فرحي شو الايام انت الحلو الحلو فيها الكلمة الي نور ياليها انت قلبي قلبي  اللي دق اللي غير معانيها حياتي انت انت غاية امانيها
خلي الماضي للأحزان وهالدني امحيها بنسيان انا عمري قبلك ما كان ما كان  ماكان حبيبي انا انا انا قلب عطشان بحبك بحبك بحبك بحبك بحبك بحبك


----------



## soso a (1 نوفمبر 2013)

[YOUTUBE]BSttwegU1bw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (1 نوفمبر 2013)

اوعي تكون مشغول 
ايامنا مش هطول 
عالم فاني ويزول 
يا فرحنا بيسوع الحي 
يا هنانا دا وعدنا جي 
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (3 نوفمبر 2013)

*لــيــــــــل العشـــــاء ســـــــــرى *​


----------



## kawasaki (3 نوفمبر 2013)

*صلاه باكر*​


----------



## kawasaki (3 نوفمبر 2013)

*Seek & Destroy*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (3 نوفمبر 2013)

*الف كلمة حب 
ايهاب توفيق *​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (3 نوفمبر 2013)

زيدوا المسيح تسبيح 
علوا الالة بنغمكم 
هاتوا الابطال ابطالة يمشوا بنشيد قدامكم​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (3 نوفمبر 2013)

*انت ومش حد تاني
ايهاب توفيق*​


----------



## johna&jesus (3 نوفمبر 2013)

يستره طول النهار    تأمل ابونا داود لمعي​


----------



## R.O.R.O (3 نوفمبر 2013)

*فى حضنك : ايهاب توفيق *​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (3 نوفمبر 2013)

جنبك علطول 
الجريني 
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (3 نوفمبر 2013)

ها صلاتى


----------



## R.O.R.O (3 نوفمبر 2013)

*ســــــاعـــــــــات : اليســـــــــا*​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (3 نوفمبر 2013)

*خليني اعيش
 اليسا ​*


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (4 نوفمبر 2013)

سألتك حبيبى لوين رايحين 





*خلينا خلينا مافيش بنزين *​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 نوفمبر 2013)

فارس احلامك
ساموزين
​


----------



## kawasaki (4 نوفمبر 2013)

*صلاه باكر*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 نوفمبر 2013)

*لو عارف : هانى شاكر *​


----------



## soso a (4 نوفمبر 2013)

[YOUTUBE]G7e3qBEzMWU[/YOUTUBE]​
​​


----------



## چاكس (4 نوفمبر 2013)

*مش عارف ليه ... متونس بيكى و كأنك من دمى ... على راحتى معاكى .. و كأنك امى .. مش عارف ليه *


----------



## johna&jesus (4 نوفمبر 2013)

شاهيناز ضياء - أنا زيك​


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 نوفمبر 2013)

*اتحدى العالم : صابر الرباعى *​


----------



## johna&jesus (4 نوفمبر 2013)

شيرين - مشاعر​


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 نوفمبر 2013)

*قصاد عينى : عمرو دياب *​


----------



## magdyzaky (5 نوفمبر 2013)

تأمل لا تيأس مهما سقطت - لقداسة البابا شنودة


----------



## Alexander.t (5 نوفمبر 2013)

ياسمين نيازى - نهايتى معاك Yasmin Niazy - Nehayty Maak


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (5 نوفمبر 2013)

تأمل
لاتخف لاني معك
البابا شنوده​


----------



## +Sameh+ (5 نوفمبر 2013)

ترنيمة:
مش بالكلام القلب يطلع للسما​


----------



## ABOTARBO (5 نوفمبر 2013)

تمجيد لابوسيفين


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (5 نوفمبر 2013)

[YOUTUBE]ACXtwSqQOxw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (5 نوفمبر 2013)

انا ساكن في حصون  الصخر 
وليا جناح النسر
انا مصنوع من صخر يسوع الغير قابل لكسر
​


----------



## نجم المنتدى (5 نوفمبر 2013)

*كلمات لماجدة الرومى*


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 نوفمبر 2013)

*فى عيونك : اليسا *​


----------



## Alexander.t (6 نوفمبر 2013)

انا وليلى


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (6 نوفمبر 2013)

*اسمع صراخي ياسيدي
والي صلاتي امل اذنيك
ارحمني وامسك بيدي
فأنا في حاجه شديده اليك

•♪اسمع صراخي♪•
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (6 نوفمبر 2013)

*تأمل
↓
 حوار مع الله
↓
البابا شنوده


*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (6 نوفمبر 2013)

*ترنيمة 
↓
مين احن منك 
التجأ اليه
وفي كل ضيقي وتعبي
اتكل عليه
☺☺
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (6 نوفمبر 2013)

ادنو اليك ارتاح 
تلقاني بالافراح 
يفيض دمع العين 
حبا وليس جراح 
حبيبي سباني++بحبة سباني 
شفاني ورواني بغمرة رواني 
جذبني حبة الية اتي وعيني علية 
جلست بين يدية ووقتي نساني 
جمالة فتان وقلبة كلة حنان 
محضرة ملئان بالجود والاحسان 

شوقي يا ر باليك اليك وليس سواك 
اكون ملك ليك فمبتغايا رضاك
​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (6 نوفمبر 2013)

_*لما دعاني ربي 
قالي تعالى ارتاح 
انا عندي سلامك عندي لك افراح 
مال الهم يسودك لية بيحني عودك 
خليني امسك ايدك وامشيك في فلاح 

*_​


----------



## zaki (6 نوفمبر 2013)

*منير
قلبى ميشبهنيش​*


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (6 نوفمبر 2013)

القلب فقلبك معبدة 
الروح فروحي تعبدة 
ترنيمة 
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 نوفمبر 2013)

*تملى معاك : عمرو دياب *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 نوفمبر 2013)

*عدت الايام : عمرو دياب *​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (6 نوفمبر 2013)

*مـــراثى أرمــيا 

​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 نوفمبر 2013)

*الوقت بيسرقنا 
دنيا سمير غانم *​


----------



## Alexander.t (7 نوفمبر 2013)

هانت ، حماقى


----------



## johna&jesus (7 نوفمبر 2013)

هشام الجخ - 24 شارع الحجاز​


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 نوفمبر 2013)

*وبينا معاد : عمرو دياب *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (7 نوفمبر 2013)

بسمع اغنيه
حاسس بخنقه وضيقه
حاسس ان انا بتهد

♪احمد سعد​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 نوفمبر 2013)

ياللي بديت الرحلة معايا 
واثق فيك انك هتكمل 
انت الفرح في وقت بكايا 
انت القلب اللي بيتحمل 

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 نوفمبر 2013)

*
خليك فاكرني
ياللى بجمالك وبعيونك دول آسرني
خليك فاكرني
وان حس قلبك يوم بقلبي ابقي زورني
دا انت فى عنيا
كل اللى ليا
فرحة شبابي
والدنيا ديا
اول ما شوفتك
لمس قلبي بنظرة واحدة نسيت جراحه
لقيتك انت اجمل حكاية حب نستنى اللى راحوا
ما تغيبش عني
وخلي قلبك لو نديته يجيني تاني
دا احنا اللى بينا
  الحب كله وعمري مر معاك ثواني*​


----------



## جوجو وحيد (7 نوفمبر 2013)

انا بسمع مش هروح
*
 وادى بنت سهرانة فى حفلة ..... امها طبت على غفلة
 يا ارض اتشقى وابلعينى دى ماما جاية تطلع عينى ....
 نيلى يا بت كمانيلى ...... ابدا يا ماما دة زميلى ...
 اة يابت يا خايبة اعصابك سايبة ورامية نفسك فى غرامو دايبة 
*

*مش هروح ................ مش هروح ............ مش هروح ..................مش هروح *


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (7 نوفمبر 2013)

جوجو وحيد قال:


> انا بسمع مش هروح
> *
> وادى بنت سهرانة فى حفلة ..... امها طبت على غفلة
> يا ارض اتشقى وابلعينى دى ماما جاية تطلع عينى ....
> ...


ايه الي انتي بتقوليه دا
فضحكتيني عبر المنتديات ياشيخه:smile01

دا انا اللي اععصابي سابت من الكلمات الفظيعه دي يخربيشتك:vava:​


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 نوفمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ايه الي انتي بتقوليه دا
> فضحكتيني عبر المنتديات ياشيخه:smile01
> 
> دا انا اللي اععصابي سابت من الكلمات الفظيعه دي يخربيشتك:vava:​



*بتعيببى عليها يابت *
*تحبى افكرك باوكا واورتيجا ههههههههههههه *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (7 نوفمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *بتعيببى عليها يابت *
> *تحبى افكرك باوكا واورتيجا ههههههههههههه *​


هههههههههههه
ماهي اللي بتسمعه لاوكا واورتيجا برضو
بس الاغنيه فظيعه يارورو فظيعه:smile01​


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 نوفمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> هههههههههههه
> ماهي اللي بتسمعه لاوكا واورتيجا برضو
> بس الاغنيه فظيعه يارورو فظيعه:smile01​


*ههههههههههه يا شيخة وانا اقول شامة ريحة رجليهم فى الاغنية يا سبحان الله 
اوعى يابت ليكون ده مطرب العيلة المفضل :ura1:
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (7 نوفمبر 2013)

اورتيجا دا عسسسسسسسل ههههههههههه
قال ريحه رجليهم قال هههههه​


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 نوفمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> اورتيجا دا عسسسسسسسل ههههههههههه
> قال ريحه رجليهم قال هههههه​


*مش الاغنية دى يابت *
*اللى واحد بيقول مش هرووووووح *
*والتانى بيرد يقوله مش هاجى هههههههه *
*مش هاجى ..... مش هروح ..... *
*اللهى يحرقهم الجوز قولى امين *​


----------



## جوجو وحيد (7 نوفمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ايه الي انتي بتقوليه دا
> فضحكتيني عبر المنتديات ياشيخه:smile01
> 
> دا انا اللي اععصابي سابت من الكلمات الفظيعه دي يخربيشتك:vava:​


ويا بنتى وانا ذنبى ايه ما هو المحروس ابن اختك هو اللى داخل خارج يقولى يا ماما -----اقوله نعم -يقولى ----مش هروح --مش هروح:36_3_2:


----------



## جوجو وحيد (7 نوفمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *مش الاغنية دى يابت *
> *اللى واحد بيقول مش هرووووووح *
> *والتانى بيرد يقوله مش هاجى هههههههه *
> *مش هاجى ..... مش هروح ..... *
> *اللهى يحرقهم الجوز قولى امين *​


ههههههههههههههه هما دول وهموت واعرف ساكنين فين:ura1:


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 نوفمبر 2013)

جوجو وحيد قال:


> ههههههههههههههه هما دول وهموت واعرف ساكنين فين:ura1:



*هههههههههههههههه اكيد يعنى ساكنين فى بولاق ولا كرداسة هو ده اخرهم هههه *


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (7 نوفمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *مش الاغنية دى يابت *
> *اللى واحد بيقول مش هرووووووح *
> *والتانى بيرد يقوله مش هاجى هههههههه *
> *مش هاجى ..... مش هروح ..... *
> *اللهى يحرقهم الجوز قولى امين *​


طيب مانتي طلعتي حلوة اهو وبتسمعيهم
اومال مالك متنكة علينا ليه يابت:smile01:smile01​


جوجو وحيد قال:


> ويا بنتى وانا ذنبى ايه ما هو المحروس ابن اختك هو اللى داخل خارج يقولى يا ماما -----اقوله نعم -يقولى ----مش هروح --مش هروح:36_3_2:


ههههههههههههههه

اطوله انا بس ابنك دا
لالا بلاش اطوله دي بلاش فضايح:smile01:smile01​


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 نوفمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> طيب مانتي طلعتي حلوة اهو وبتسمعيهم
> اومال مالك متنكة علينا ليه يابت:smile01:smile01​


*ههههههههههههههه احياه النبى انا بتريق يابت :smile01
هما صح بيقولوا كدا :ura1:
بقولك ايه عاملين فيلم جديد ابقى روحى استفرجى عليه :smile02*​


----------



## جوجو وحيد (7 نوفمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> طيب مانتي طلعتي حلوة اهو وبتسمعيهم
> اومال مالك متنكة علينا ليه يابت:smile01:smile01​
> ههههههههههههههه
> 
> ...


:070104~242::070104~242::070104~242:


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (7 نوفمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههههههههه احياه النبى انا بتريق يابت :smile01
> هما صح بيقولوا كدا :ura1:
> بقولك ايه عاملين فيلم جديد ابقى روحى استفرجى عليه :smile02*​


طيب شوفتي انتي  اعلان الجل اللي عملينه:smile01
انا بشوفه وشعري بيقف لوحده من غير جل:smile02​


جوجو وحيد قال:


> :070104~242::070104~242::070104~242:


خمسي في وشي قد مابدك:smile01​


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 نوفمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> طيب شوفتي انتي  اعلان الجل اللي عملينه:smile01
> انا بشوفه وشعري بيقف لوحده من غير جل:smile02​



*ههههههههههههه قولتش حاجة انا 
وشهد شاهد من اهلها الاعلان ده بيعصبنى بجد بقى 
كل ما يجى بقلب على طول :act31:
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 نوفمبر 2013)

*شوقناااااااا : عمرو دياب *​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 نوفمبر 2013)

وسط الاحبة يحضر 
بالبركات يغمر 
تعزية وفرحا من جودة ينهمر 

لسنا لنا موسى اذا ولا ايليا معة 
لسنا نريد ان نرى الا يسوع وحدة 
هذا سرور الاب ان نقصد دوما مجدة 
هذا سرور الاب ان نري يسوع وحدة 
طوبى لمن تنزل 
حتي ينير المحفل 
طوبي لمن في وسطنا طوبي لساكن السماء 
لسنا لنا موسى اذا ولا ايليا معة لسنا نريد ان نري الا يسوع وحدة 
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 نوفمبر 2013)

*مزامير صلاه النوم *​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 نوفمبر 2013)

انا المؤمن انا المفدي 
انا لي في السما نصيب 
واللي فداني بدمة يسوع دم الفادي سال علي الصليب
انا فرحان ولى تيجان ىبعد الغفران يسوع قال لي 
قالي مبروك -4
السماليك-والعز ليك-مبروك عليك -الكل ليك وبين ايديك 
قلبي اتغسل بدم الحمل 
بلا دنس ايضا بلا عيب 
واللي غسل قلبي يسوع 
فخلصني دم الحبيب انا فرحان داخل كنعان بعد الايمان يسوع قالي 
قالي مبروك
السما ليك والعز ليك مبروك عليك الكل ليك وبين ايديك 
​


----------



## soso a (7 نوفمبر 2013)

هو الصياد الماهر 
وليه كل السلطان 
ويخلى الذئب الماكر واحد من الحملان 

[YOUTUBE]itWkGaetHxY[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## soso a (7 نوفمبر 2013)

سؤال جوايا ​


----------



## soso a (7 نوفمبر 2013)

احتااااااج منك قوه 

[YOUTUBE]fl8xmsZE1Es[/YOUTUBE]​
​​


----------



## soso a (7 نوفمبر 2013)

[YOUTUBE]qx02PjGbj30[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 نوفمبر 2013)

* ترنيمة : احلى ساعات *​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 نوفمبر 2013)

ومهما قابلنا متاعب 
وكان في الغربة مصاعب 
هايجي اليوم والقى حبيبي 
يلا يا شمس ما تغيبي 
انسي همومي كل غيومي -2
يمسح دموعي يسوع فاديا -2
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 نوفمبر 2013)

*ﺑﻨﻌﻴﺶ ﻭﺍﻟﻮﻗﺖ ﺑﻴﺴﺮﻗﻨﺎ ﻭﺑﻨﻤﺸﻲ ﻭﻧﺴﺮﺡ ﻓﻲ ﻃﺮﻳﻘﻨﺎ ..  ﻭﺍﻻ‌ﻳﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﻠﻲ ﺑﺘﺠﻤﻌﻨﺎ ﻣﻤﻜﻦ ﻓﻲ ﺛﻮﺍﻧﻲ ﺗﻔﺮﻗﻨﺎ
 ﺳﺎﻋﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﺪﻧﻴﺎ ﺑﺘﻠﻬﻴﻨﺎ ﻋﻦ ﺍﻏﻠﻲ  ﻭﺍﻗﺮﺏ ﻧﺎﺱ ﻟﻴﻨﺎ .. ﻭﻓﻲ ﻳﻮﻡ ﻋﻤﺮﻧﺎ ﻣﺎﺑﻨﺘﻤﻨﺎﻩ ﻧﻼ‌ﻗﻴﻬﻢ ﻣﺒﻘوﺵ
 ﺣﻮﺍﻟﻴﻨﺎ ..  ﻣﺒﻨﺤﺴﺶ ﺑﻘﻴﻤﺔ ﺍﻟﺤﺎﺟﺔ ﺍﻻ‌ ﻟﻤﺎ ﺗﺮﻭﺡ ﻭﻛﺎﻥ ﻓﻲ ﺻﻮﺕ ﺑﻴﺼﺮﺥ ﻓﻴﻨﺎ  ﻭﺍﺣﻨﺎ ﻣﺒﻨﺴﻤﻌﺶ..
 ﻭﻧﻨﺪﻡ  ﻋﺎ ﺍﻟﻠﻲ ﺿﺎﻋﻮ ﻭﺭﺍﺣﻮ ﻭﻗﻠﺒﻨﺎ ﻣﺠﺮﻭﺡ .. ﻳﺎﺭﻳﺖ ﺍﻟﻮﻗﺖ  ﻳﺮﺟﻊ ﺑﻴﻨﺎ ﺑﺲ ﻣﺒﻴﺮﺟﻌﺶ ﺯﻣﺎﻥ ﻛﺎﻧﻮ 
ﻫﻨﺎ ﺑﻴﻨﺎ ﻭﺣﻮﺍﻟﻴﻨﺎ ﻭﺍﻟﻠﻘﻲ ﻣﺴﻤﻮﺡ .. ﻭﺩﻟﻮﻗﺘﻲ  ﻭﻣﻬﻤﺎ ﺑﻜﻴﻨﺎ ﺍﻟﻠﻘﻲ ﻣﻴﻨﻔﻌش .. ﻗﺮﺏ ﻣﻦ ﻛﻞ ﺍﻟﻠﻰ 
ﺣﺎﺑﺒﻬﻢ .. ﺷﻴﻞ ﻋﻨﻬﻢ ﺧﻮﻓﻬﻢ ﻭ  ﺗﻌﺒﻬﻢ .. ﻳﻤﻜﻦ ﻳـﺴـﻴﺒـﻮﻙ ﻫــﻤﺎ ﺍﻻ‌ﻭﻝ .. ﺃﻭ ﻳﻤﻜﻦ ﺍﻧﺖ ﺍﻟﻠﻰ
 ﺗﺴﻴﺒﻬﻢ .. ﻋﻠﻰ ﻗﺪ  ﻣﺎ ﺗﻘﺪﺭ ﻓﺮﺣﻬﻢ .. ﺑﺼﻠﻬﻢ ﻭ ﺍﺣﻔﻆ ﻣﻼ‌ﻣﺤﻬﻢ ..ﻫﻴﺠﻴﻠﻚ ﻳﻮﻡ ﺗﺘﻤﻨﻰ ..
 ﻟﻮ ﺣﺘﻰ ﻓﻰ  ﻧﻮﻣﻚ ﺗﻠﻤﺤﻬﻢ

الوقت بيسرقنا : دنيا سمير غانم 
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 نوفمبر 2013)

​


----------



## zaki (8 نوفمبر 2013)

*الاغنية دى اسمها ( ياناعسة خبرينى)


بين شطين ومية​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 نوفمبر 2013)

*ليل العاشقين : جورج وسوف *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (8 نوفمبر 2013)

*وبنا معاد لو احنا بعاد
اكيد راجع ولو بيني وبينه بلاد

♪عمرو دياب
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 نوفمبر 2013)

*طبيب جراح : جورج وسوف *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 نوفمبر 2013)

*نسيت النوم : رضا *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 نوفمبر 2013)

*الوقت بيسرقنا : دنيا سمير غانم *​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (8 نوفمبر 2013)

سامحنا يا فادينا 
ترنيمة 
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 نوفمبر 2013)

*مأثر فيا : فضل شاكر *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 نوفمبر 2013)

*وعدى العمر *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (9 نوفمبر 2013)

*قويني ياااااااااااااااااااارب علي الدنيا وعلي الايام
وان شوفت الدمعه في عينيا امسحها قوام

المسني وخفف اوجاعي
دا الريح بيقطع في شراعي
انا عارف انت في مركبتي
ولا يوم هتنااام

ترنيمة
♪ قويني يارب ♪
*​


----------



## soso a (9 نوفمبر 2013)

[YOUTUBE]JmXSvS_jwCU[/YOUTUBE]​
​​


----------



## soso a (9 نوفمبر 2013)

[YOUTUBE]-fxr_cEx25o[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## soso a (9 نوفمبر 2013)

شهرين​


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 نوفمبر 2013)

*دايما فى بالى : عمرو دياب *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (10 نوفمبر 2013)

*تأمل
الرجـــــــــــــــاء
البابا شنوده ♥
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (10 نوفمبر 2013)

انا جاي ومسنود علي وعدك 
وعيني تنظر لمجدك 
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 نوفمبر 2013)

*ريحة الحبايب : عمرو دياب *​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (10 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (11 نوفمبر 2013)

*تعالي اتصالح علي نفسي وانا وياك
واعيش جوه سلام ايديك
واموت وانا بهواك

♪اليسا♪
↓
♫في عيونك ♫
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 نوفمبر 2013)

*تعبت منك .. اليسا *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (11 نوفمبر 2013)

*♪فاكر
اليسا♫
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (12 نوفمبر 2013)

I'm about to lose my mind
 you've been gone for so long
 I'm running out of time
 I need a doctor
 call me a doctor
 I need a doctor, doctor
 to bring me back to life



بصوتى​


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 نوفمبر 2013)

*عايش ومش عايش 
عمرو دياب *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (13 نوفمبر 2013)

*سألتك حبيبي
♪فيروز


*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 نوفمبر 2013)

*ضحكة عيون حبيبى 
عمرو دياب *​


----------



## انت شبعي (13 نوفمبر 2013)

اذان الفجر
او لسة تمهيد لاذان الفجر


----------



## جوجو وحيد (13 نوفمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *سألتك حبيبي
> ♪فيروز
> 
> 
> *​


ربنا يهد القوووووووووووووى يا مغلبانى:act23:


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (13 نوفمبر 2013)

جوجو وحيد قال:


> ربنا يهد القوووووووووووووى يا مغلبانى:act23:


انتي ايه يابنتي
تغيبي تغيبي
وبعدين تدخلي تدعي عليا
ميصحش كدا دا انا اختك برضو:thnk0001:​


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 نوفمبر 2013)

[YOUTUBE]vI5yEmctKMk#t=167[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (13 نوفمبر 2013)

It's the eye of the tiger, it's the thrill of the fight
 Rising up to the challenge of our rival
 And the last known survivor stalks his prey in the night
 And he's watching us all with the eye of the tiger​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (13 نوفمبر 2013)

من دنيا تانية انا ولا ايه احساسى مش عارف اوصفه
قدام حبيبتى اخبى ليه ماهيجى يوم وهتعرفيه
فارس احلامك اسمحيلى ادخل ايامك
وابقي من سكان احلامك واعشقك واسرح فى كلامك
فارس احلامك واحلى دنيا انا عيشت فيها
عايشة انتى اميرتى فيها جايه كل العين عليها

انا بتحسد جنبك عشان اجمل انسانه قابلتها
كلمة بحب مقولتهاش وليكى انتى بس انا قولتها

فارس احلامك اسمحيلى ادخل ايامك
وابقي من سكان احلامك واعشقك واسرح فى كلامك
فارس احلامك واحلى دنيا انا عيشت فيها
عايشة انتى اميرتى فيها جايه كل العين عليها​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (13 نوفمبر 2013)

*طـــعـــــ الايام ــــــــــم*
*طعم الايام .. طعم الايام يازمان
طعم الايام بقا مررر
اعمل معروف ,, اعمل معروف يازمان
خلي الايام دي تمررر
وكفاية قسوة علينا
كفاية وحس بينا
دا الحزن علم فينا
والحال مابقاش بيسررر : (

♪حسن الاسمر*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (13 نوفمبر 2013)

فيلم 
الدادة دودي 
روتانا 
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (13 نوفمبر 2013)

*ياخـــــــــــوفي
ياخوفي من سكات زمني
ياخــــــــــــــوفي
ياخوفي تقل ياتمني

بقول الاهااااااااااا من قلبي
ترد الدمعه في عيوني
ياخوفي القي اغلي الناس
حبايب للي جرحوني !!

*
*♪حسن الاسمر

*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 نوفمبر 2013)

*ليلة من الليالى : نجاة *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (13 نوفمبر 2013)

*بحلم وانا صاحي
يرجع حبيب عيني
يشاركني افراحي
يمسح دموع عيني
ياقلبي فين خلي
يرحم عذاب زلي
ياصرختي علي علي
مشتاق لنور عيني ..

**♪حسن الاسمر*​


----------



## انت شبعي (13 نوفمبر 2013)

ترنيمة يا بطركنا للبابا تواضروس


----------



## johna&jesus (14 نوفمبر 2013)

لماذا  تحجب وجهك  عنى
ابونا داود لمعى​


----------



## جوجو وحيد (14 نوفمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *بحلم وانا صاحي
> يرجع حبيب عيني
> يشاركني افراحي
> يمسح دموع عيني
> ...


ان شاء الله وهو راجع يخبط فى قطر :thnk0001:


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (14 نوفمبر 2013)

جوجو وحيد قال:


> ان شاء الله وهو راجع يخبط فى قطر :thnk0001:


بعد الشر عليه​


----------



## انت شبعي (14 نوفمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> بعد الشر عليه​


و بعدين معاكي يابت انتي :budo:


----------



## johna&jesus (14 نوفمبر 2013)

انتى اللى قلبى  حبهااااااا​


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 نوفمبر 2013)

*ساعات ساعات 
الشحرورة *​


----------



## johna&jesus (14 نوفمبر 2013)

غالى عليك 
جامدة اووووووووى​


----------



## انت شبعي (14 نوفمبر 2013)

سود يا يسوع في حياتي


----------



## انت شبعي (14 نوفمبر 2013)

ثقلت حمولي يا سيدي المسيح
اسألك قبولي حتى استريح


----------



## zaki (14 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## R.O.R.O (14 نوفمبر 2013)

*الليلة : عمرو دياب *​


----------



## انت شبعي (14 نوفمبر 2013)

وسط البحر الهايج


----------



## Samir poet (14 نوفمبر 2013)

*مالهمشى فى الطيب 
يا قلبى يا طيب
ايهاب توفيق
*


----------



## Samir poet (14 نوفمبر 2013)

*ملهمش فى   الطيب  
ياقلبى ياطيب 
ملهمش فى الطيب 
ياقلبى ياطيب 
ياللى ماشافوا منك غير كل شىء طيب 

ملهمش فى الطيب 
ياقلبى ياطيب 
ملهمش فى الطيب 
ياقلبى ياطيب 
ياللى ماشافوا منك غير كل شىء طيب 

والله يعوض علينا ... الله يعوض علينا 
باللى يفرح عينيا ... باللى يفرح عينينا 
ونلاقى حبيب يجينا 
يداوينا ويطيب 
يداوينا ويطيب 

ملهمش فى الطيب 
ياقلبى ياطيب 

سيبهم ياقلبى سيبهم 
سيب الاوهام تاخدهم 
غالى حبك ياقلبى 
والغالى مش نصيبهم 
بكره القلب اللى باعنا 
يندم على يوم وداعنا 
يندم على يوم وداعنا 

بكره القلب اللى باعنا 
يندم على يوم وداعنا 
يندم على يوم وداعنا 

والله يعوض علينا ... الله يعوض علينا 
باللى يفرح عينيا ... باللى يفرح عينينا 
ونلاقى حبيب يجينا 
يداوينا ويطيب 
يداوينا ويطيب 

ملهمش فى الطيب 
ياقلبى ياطيب 

اصبر ياقلبى اصبر 
انسى اللى كان ودور 
تانى على حب تانى 
على قلب يصون مايغدر 

اصبر ياقلبى اصبر 
انسى اللى كان ودور 
تانى على حب تانى 
على قلب يصون مايغدر 


بكره القلب اللى باعنا 
يندم على يوم وداعنا 
يندم على يوم وداعنا 

والله يعوض علينا ... الله يعوض علينا 
باللى يفرح عينيا ... باللى يفرح عينينا 
والله يعوض علينا ... الله يعوض علينا 
باللى يفرح عينيا ... باللى يفرح عينينا 
ونلاقى حبيب يجينا 
يداوينا ويطيب 
يداوينا ويطيب *
​


----------



## انت شبعي (14 نوفمبر 2013)

Samir poet قال:


> *ملهمش فى الطيب *​
> *ياقلبى ياطيب *
> *ملهمش فى الطيب *
> *ياقلبى ياطيب *
> ...


 ايه يا عم النكد دة 
ليه كدة بس :budo:


----------



## Samir poet (14 نوفمبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> ايه يا عم النكد دة
> ليه كدة بس :budo:


*مجرد احساس 
مش نكد بجد دا مجرد امل احساس
بحس انة فى امل انةبكرا هيكون احسن
باذن ربنا*


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 نوفمبر 2013)

*روحى وخدانى : اصالة *​


----------



## انت شبعي (14 نوفمبر 2013)

من اعماق قلبي انا اناديك
فهالك حبي ياربي اهديك


----------



## انت شبعي (14 نوفمبر 2013)

ادنو اليك ارتاح تلقاني بالافراح
يفيض دمع العين حبا و ليس جراح
ترنيمة روعة اووووووي لازم تسمعوها


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 نوفمبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> ادنو اليك ارتاح تلقاني بالافراح
> يفيض دمع العين حبا و ليس جراح
> ترنيمة روعة اووووووي لازم تسمعوها



*انا بعشق الترنيمة دى 
*​


----------



## انت شبعي (14 نوفمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *انا بعشق الترنيمة دى *​


 انا اول مرة اسمعها دلوقتي
روعة اوي و كلماتها مريحة


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 نوفمبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> انا اول مرة اسمعها دلوقتي
> روعة اوي و كلماتها مريحة


*انا بسمعها من زمان ترنيمتى المفضلة هى حقيقى روعة وكلماتها جميلة 
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (14 نوفمبر 2013)

اكدب عليا وافرح بيا وقللي بحبك انا

 وشويه شويه تقللي الليله في بعدي بالف سنه

 وعايزني اصدق كل ده كله كده بسهوله


 انت مش انت في حاجه غريبه ومش طبيعيه بقى

 طيب من امتى انت بتسالني امتى ما بينا لقا

 سبحان من غير بقى احوالك مش معقوله


 فين اللي كان متفرعن فين

 ابو قلب جامد مش بيلين

 بقى حد تاني في غمضة عين طب ايه جرالو

 بقى حب ايه وحنية ايه وبجد كده عيني بارده عليا



 اكدب عليا وافرح بيا وقللي بحبك انا

 وشويه شويه تقللي الليله في بعدي بالف سنه

 وعايزني اصدق كل ده كله كده بسهوله



 بقى عندك ذمه وزي النسمه وهادي وراسي اوي

 وبقدره قادر مبقاش قلبك عامل فيها اوي

 ده اتحول 180 درجه كده في دقيقه


 وبقى ليك في الرقه وكل كلامك بقى متنقي كده

 ومفيش ولا لأ بقيت اسمعها وايه بقى هوه كده

 طب حد يقللي ده حلم بجد ولا حقيقه




 فين اللي كان متفرعن فين

 ابو قلب جامد مش بيلين

 بقى حد تاني في غمضة عين طب ايه جرالو

 بقى حب ايه وحنية ايه وبجد كده عيني بارده عليا



 اكدب عليا وافرح بيا وقللي بحبك انا

 وشويه شويه تقللي الليله في بعدي بالف سنه

 وعايزني اصدق كل ده كله كده بسهوله​


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 نوفمبر 2013)

*بسمع اغنية قديمة اوووووى بس حلوة 
حمدلله على السلامة 
هلا هلا *



*
عمرو دياب 
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (14 نوفمبر 2013)

*مين غيرك بيحن عليا 
لما اكون تعبان
مين غيرك انت ومين يترأف
مع ضعفي كاانسان
مين , مين , مين
مين غيرك يايسوع مين ؟!..
*​


----------



## انت شبعي (14 نوفمبر 2013)

غريبة الناس _ وائل جسار


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (14 نوفمبر 2013)

ياضلمة مالك في القلوب ماشية وبتمدي
يابتــــول ياام النور مدي الايدين مدي 

ترنيمة♪ياضلمة مالك​


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 نوفمبر 2013)

*وحشتنى : خالد عجاج *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (14 نوفمبر 2013)

ترنيمة
غالي عليك​


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 نوفمبر 2013)

*يا يسوع تعبان *​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 نوفمبر 2013)

الليلة
عمرو دياب
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 نوفمبر 2013)

لو هكون غير ليك
تامر حسنى
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (15 نوفمبر 2013)

*احتاجت لناس بعدت عني
ونديت عاملوا مش سامعيني
وحدك انت يارب تعيني
وحدك تحيي القلب الميت 

ترنيمة♪مشغولة الناس
*​


----------



## انت شبعي (15 نوفمبر 2013)

ثقتي فيك مالهاش حدود


----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 نوفمبر 2013)

صابر الرباعى
ياعسل
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 نوفمبر 2013)

*الحب اللى كان : مياده الحناوى *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 نوفمبر 2013)

*ادنو اليك ارتاح *​


----------



## soul & life (16 نوفمبر 2013)

امسك ايديا وعدى بيا فى الظروف والخوف يارب


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 نوفمبر 2013)

*اللى بينى وبينك : عمرو دياب *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 نوفمبر 2013)

*عايش ومش عايش *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 نوفمبر 2013)

*خليك فاكرنى *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 نوفمبر 2013)

*سبت فراغ كبير : عمرو دياب *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 نوفمبر 2013)

*ﺑﻨﻌﻴﺶ ﻭﺍﻟﻮﻗﺖ ﺑﻴﺴﺮﻗﻨﺎ ﻭﺑﻨﻤﺸﻲ ﻭﻧﺴﺮﺡ ﻓﻲ ﻃﺮﻳﻘﻨﺎ ..
 ﻭﺍﻻ‌ﻳﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﻠﻲ ﺑﺘﺠﻤﻌﻨﺎ ﻣﻤﻜﻦ ﻓﻲ ﺛﻮﺍﻧﻲ ﺗﻔﺮﻗﻨﺎ ﺳﺎﻋﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﺪﻧﻴﺎ ﺑﺘﻠﻬﻴﻨﺎ ﻋﻦ ﺍﻏﻠﻲ  ﻭﺍﻗﺮﺏ ﻧﺎﺱ ﻟﻴﻨﺎ ..
 ﻭﻓﻲ ﻳﻮﻡ ﻋﻤﺮﻧﺎ ﻣﺎﺑﻨﺘﻤﻨﺎﻩ ﻧﻼ‌ﻗﻴﻬﻨﻢ ﻣﺒﻘوﺵ ﺣﻮﺍﻟﻴﻨﺎ ..  
ﻣﺒﻨﺤﺴﺶ ﺑﻘﻴﻤﺔ ﺍﻟﺤﺎﺟﺔ ﺍﻻ‌ ﻟﻤﺎ ﺗﺮﻭﺡ ﻭﻛﺎﻥ ﻓﻲ ﺻﻮﺕ ﺑﻴﺼﺮﺥ ﻓﻴﻨﺎ  ﻭﺍﺣﻨﺎ ﻣﺒﻨﺴﻤﻌﺶ..
 ﻭﻧﻨﺪﻡ  ﻋﺎ ﺍﻟﻠﻲ ﺿﺎﻋﻮ ﻭﺭﺍﺣﻮ ﻭﻗﻠﺒﻨﺎ ﻣﺠﺮﻭﺡ .. 
ﻳﺎﺭﻳﺖ ﺍﻟﻮﻗﺖ  ﻳﺮﺟﻊ ﺑﻴﻨﺎ ﺑﺲ ﻣﺒﻴﺮﺟﻌﺶ ﺯﻣﺎﻥ ﻛﺎﻧﻮ ﻫﻨﺎ ﺑﻴﻨﺎ ﻭﺣﻮﺍﻟﻴﻨﺎ ﻭﺍﻟﻠﻘﻲ ﻣﺴﻤﻮﺡ .. 
ﻭﺩﻟﻮﻗﺘﻲ  ﻭﻣﻬﻤﺎ ﺑﻜﻴﻨﺎ ﺍﻟﻠﻘﻲ ﻣﻴﻨﻔﻌش .. ﻗﺮﺏ ﻣﻦ ﻛﻞ ﺍﻟﻠﻰ ﺣﺎﺑﺒﻬﻢ .. 
ﺷﻴﻞ ﻋﻨﻬﻢ ﺧﻮﻓﻬﻢ ﻭ  ﺗﻌﺒﻬﻢ .. ﻳﻤﻜﻦ ﻳـﺴـﻴﺒـﻮﻙ ﻫــﻤﺎ ﺍﻻ‌ﻭﻝ ..
 ﺃﻭ ﻳﻤﻜﻦ ﺍﻧﺖ ﺍﻟﻠﻰ ﺗﺴﻴﺒﻬﻢ .. ﻋﻠﻰ ﻗﺪ  ﻣﺎ ﺗﻘﺪﺭ ﻓﺮﺣﻬﻢ ..
 ﺑﺼﻠﻬﻢ ﻭ ﺍﺣﻔﻆ ﻣﻼ‌ﻣﺤﻬﻢ ..ﻫﻴﺠﻴﻠﻚ ﻳﻮﻡ ﺗﺘﻤﻨﻰ .. ﻟﻮ ﺣﺘﻰ ﻓﻰ  ﻧﻮﻣﻚ ﺗﻠﻤﺤﻬﻢ
الوقت بيسرقنا : دنيا سمير غانم 
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 نوفمبر 2013)

*يحتاجو حضن يضمهم يجونى يشكو همهم
اسيب دموعى تشتكى وامسح بايدى دمعهم
واطبطب على اللى قلبه حزين
واصبر ناس واريح ناس
* *
واجيب صبر لده كله منين انا موجوع تعبت خلاص
نسيت النوم فيوم ورا يوم هموم بالكوم
وادور على اللى حبونى
شبعت عذاب بدق الباب مافيش احباب مافيش غير دمع فعيونى
حاولت اهرب من الالم داويت جراح اللى اتظلم
احلم بقلب يحبنى واصحى على صرخة ندم
ويعدى كل يوم ويفوت واقول بكره اكيد هرتاح
حبايبى ليه سابونى بموت خلاص زمن الحبايب راح 
نسيت النوم 
*​


----------



## Samir poet (18 نوفمبر 2013)

[YOUTUBE]TNioULSHzEA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## zaki (18 نوفمبر 2013)

*أنغام

بسبوسة


http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=TLy3VlkYZQ0#t=21*​


----------



## johna&jesus (18 نوفمبر 2013)

تاملات للنفس الحزينه 
ابونا داود​


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 نوفمبر 2013)

*على  طول الحياة نقابل ناس ونعرف ناس ونرتاح ويا ناس عن ناس .. 
وبيدور الزمن  بينا يغير لون ليالينا ..
 ونتوه بين الزحام والناس ويمكن ننسى كل الناس ولا  ننسى حبايبنا أعز الناس حبايبنا .. 
أعز الناس حبايبنا​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 نوفمبر 2013)

*احضان الحبايب : حولم *​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (18 نوفمبر 2013)

ترنيمة علي اية هخاف 
من موتي 
وانا الفردوس بيا موعود
تاليف 
مينا اميل كامل 
تلحين وترنيم 
كنيسة الناصري مؤاب 
​


----------



## zaki (18 نوفمبر 2013)

*ادم

كلة بتاع مصلحتة*

[YOUTUBE]7vRtDDjSGJI[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## kawasaki (18 نوفمبر 2013)

*Seek & Destroy*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (18 نوفمبر 2013)

القداس الحبشي .​


----------



## روزا فكري (18 نوفمبر 2013)

شيرين هاتعمل ايه لو نمت يوم وصحيت​


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 نوفمبر 2013)

*ترنيمة : احلى ساعات *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (19 نوفمبر 2013)

تأمل , ربنا موجود ,, البابا شنوده♥​


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 نوفمبر 2013)

*لحد امتى يا خطية *​


----------



## johna&jesus (19 نوفمبر 2013)

*تأملات للنفس الحزينة - أبونا داود لمعي*


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 نوفمبر 2013)

*مراحمك يا الهى *​


----------



## johna&jesus (19 نوفمبر 2013)

*تأمل نظرة جديدة للنفس - أبونا داود لمعي*


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 نوفمبر 2013)

*يا طبيبى هات دوايا 
هايدى منتصر *​


----------



## zaki (19 نوفمبر 2013)

*mish

i want go home
*


[YOUTUBE]MvDyH0kJi40[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (19 نوفمبر 2013)

ترنيمة ô قولوا للصديق خير §​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (19 نوفمبر 2013)

ترنيمة ░ مش ممكن يرتاح قلبك ▓​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (19 نوفمبر 2013)

ثقتي بيك ملهاش حدود هعدي بيك اعلي السدود 
ترنيمة


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (19 نوفمبر 2013)

مفيش وجود لقوة تانية 
طول ما انت هنا 
ولا فيش حدود لاي مجد هتصنعة لنا 
تعالي املك اليوم علينا وحطم القيود 
من النيران نخطف نفوس مجدك عليها يسود 
يا رب المجد في محضرك كل القلوب هدوب 
والناس صحيح هتتملي وملكك عليها يسود 
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (19 نوفمبر 2013)

ياللي بديت الرحل معايا
واثق فيك انك هتكمل

ترنيمة , ياللي بديت الرحله معايا ♠​


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 نوفمبر 2013)

*اوقات بتوب : ساتر ميخائيل *​


----------



## zaki (19 نوفمبر 2013)

*منير مراد

( هنا القاهرة )*


[YOUTUBE]8iLB_V476F4[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (19 نوفمبر 2013)

فيلم شجيعى السيما


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (19 نوفمبر 2013)

بسمع اغنية
والله وعملوها الرجاله
بسخن للماتش


----------



## johna&jesus (19 نوفمبر 2013)

بفضل نعمتك​


----------



## tamav maria (19 نوفمبر 2013)

ولا حاجه 
بس بفكر اسمع ترنيمة
العالم يبني ويزرع


----------



## johna&jesus (20 نوفمبر 2013)

اسائلك فتعلمنى ​


----------



## bent el noor (20 نوفمبر 2013)

بادور على ترنيمة ومش لاقياها


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (20 نوفمبر 2013)

bent el noor قال:


> بادور على ترنيمة ومش لاقياها


طيب قوليلنا اسمها
يمكن حد يقدر يساعدك ويجبهالك ياحبيبتي
؟​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (20 نوفمبر 2013)

حليم 
قارئة الفنجان


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 نوفمبر 2013)

*اعز الناس  حولم *​


----------



## Alexander.t (20 نوفمبر 2013)

ياسمين نيازى ، نهايتى


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (20 نوفمبر 2013)

وأأأأأأأأه من يوم هيجي مليان جرح والم
هتدور الدايرة بينا وهندفع التمن
وتصرخ مهما تصرخ ولا حد هيسمعك
مفيش مركب هتقدر بالعمر ترجعك !

♪ امال ماهر ♫​


----------



## johna&jesus (20 نوفمبر 2013)

انا من غيرك بكووووون​


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 نوفمبر 2013)

*فى عيونك : اليسا *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (20 نوفمبر 2013)

انا اللي كتير بلوم نفسي
وتاعب روحي ويايا
عشان مش راضي علي نفسي
همومي شايلها جوايا

ولابس وش مش وشي
تشوفني تقول جبل واقف
وعامل اني مابخفشي
لكن دايما بكون خايف

♪ معرفش مين اللي بيغني ♫​


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 نوفمبر 2013)

*ساعات : اليسا *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (20 نوفمبر 2013)

تأمل , تستطيع كل شئ
البابا شنوده​


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 نوفمبر 2013)

*لولا الملامة : اليسا *​


----------



## kawasaki (20 نوفمبر 2013)

*Seek & Destroy*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (20 نوفمبر 2013)

ظلموة 
القلب الخالي 
​


----------



## johna&jesus (20 نوفمبر 2013)

لوح ازاز
محمد كمال​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (20 نوفمبر 2013)

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=sGvKszvCa_8


وانا لوحدي 
هيثم نبيل


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 نوفمبر 2013)

*لو كان يرضيك : عمرو دياب *​


----------



## johna&jesus (21 نوفمبر 2013)

*فريق المس ايدينا | بجد مفيش*


----------



## نجم المنتدى (21 نوفمبر 2013)

*اهو دا اللى صار -فيروز (((قيثارة لبنان)))*


----------



## johna&jesus (21 نوفمبر 2013)

*ترنيمة أمتي يا تري*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (21 نوفمبر 2013)

القداس , الغريغوري
ابونا يوسف اسعد​


----------



## johna&jesus (21 نوفمبر 2013)

يسوع رفيقى ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 نوفمبر 2013)

*دايما فى بالى : عمرو دياب *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (21 نوفمبر 2013)

ترينمة , هرمي كل اتكالي عليك​


----------



## bent el noor (21 نوفمبر 2013)

wake me up - when its all over


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (21 نوفمبر 2013)

مين يديني الحب الابدي
اللي مافيش زيه في انسان
واما ياخدني في حضنه الأبوي
الاقي نفسي في بحر حنان

ولا اب يكـــــــــون
ولا ام حـــــــنون
ولا شئ في الكون الا فاديا
لو كلي شجون المر يهون
لو ايديك يايسوع في ايديا

ترنيمة ♪الحب الأبدي
♫هايدي منتصر♪
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (21 نوفمبر 2013)

يادنيا طالت رحلتي وطالت الايام
حاسس بغربة ونفسي ارتاح من الحزن والالام
الغربه ناااااااااار دمع ومرررررررار
ليا اشتياق اني ابقا معاك وارجع لداري قوااااام

ترنيمة فيلم *ابونا يسطس الانطوني ♫​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (21 نوفمبر 2013)

خلينا اخوات
تامر حسنى
​


----------



## مينا اميل كامل (21 نوفمبر 2013)

فارس : بنت بلادي


----------



## YOYO JESUS (21 نوفمبر 2013)

[YOUTUBE]2pNTaQILuDA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## مينا اميل كامل (21 نوفمبر 2013)

موسيقي التمثيلية الهندية رامبيرانو


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 نوفمبر 2013)

*الحب الابدى : هايدى منتصر *​


----------



## zaki (22 نوفمبر 2013)

*رضا

يا تاكسى الغرام​*
[YOUTUBE]gjG-LHRlyNs[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (22 نوفمبر 2013)

[YOUTUBE]z8-19gT49R4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## YOYO JESUS (22 نوفمبر 2013)

[YOUTUBE]Ux9hZ4M4aEw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## johna&jesus (22 نوفمبر 2013)

تامل الانسان ضعيييييف ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 نوفمبر 2013)

[YOUTUBE]vI5yEmctKMk[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 نوفمبر 2013)

*عدى العمر *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 نوفمبر 2013)

تأمل , الرجاء
↓
البابا شنوده♥​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 نوفمبر 2013)

تأمل ╩ الرجاء
البابا شنوده ♥
​


----------



## zaki (23 نوفمبر 2013)

[YOUTUBE]nUkntOkDVUQ[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 نوفمبر 2013)

*ايها الفخارى الاعظم *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (24 نوفمبر 2013)

*مريم أم الغلابة : بلسم يشفي التعابى
	قدام الله تملي : صلواتها مستجابة
  يا بتول زادت علينا : أحزاننا و اتحنينا
	تحت حمولنا و بقينا : في هموم متقيدين
	ويا أم يسوع فادينا : بشافعتك صلي لينا
	عايزين معونة لينا : لحنانك محتاجين

♪مريم ام الغلابة♪
*​


----------



## johna&jesus (24 نوفمبر 2013)

اجمل خدااااااااااام ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (24 نوفمبر 2013)

*يادنيا طالت رحلتي وطالت الايام
حاسس بغربة ونفسي ارتاح
من الحزن والالام
الغربه نااااااااار دمع ومرررررار
ليا اشتياق ان ابقا معاك
وارجع لداري قوووام ...

♪يادنيا طالت رحلتي♪
*​


----------



## johna&jesus (24 نوفمبر 2013)

بنفكر فالناس 

​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (24 نوفمبر 2013)

متعولش الهم وماتخفشي ربنا موجود
دا الهك حي مابينمشي ومالوهشي حدود

واطمن روووووووح لطبيب الرررروح
دا الباب مفتوووووووح بابه مش مسدووووود
وياريت تناديله ولما تجيله
الشوك هيشيلوا وهيبقا ورود
ربنا موجود ..

†متعولش الهم†
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 نوفمبر 2013)

*يا يسوع تعبان *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 نوفمبر 2013)

*الحب الابدى : هايدى منتصر *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (25 نوفمبر 2013)

امسك يارب ايدي
زي بطرس زمان
اما قرب يغرق
مسكت ايديه بحنان
ورفعته وسط الموج
واديته سلام وامان
انا زيه ياربي
امسك ايدي كمان ...

♪امسك يارب ايدي♪​


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 نوفمبر 2013)

*لحد امتى يا خطية *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (25 نوفمبر 2013)

مين غيرك يسمع اناتي قبل ماقولها كلام
مين غيرك انت ومين يرفعني يملا القلب سلام


☺♪مين غيرك بيحن عليا♪☺​


----------



## zaki (25 نوفمبر 2013)

[YOUTUBE]K91tcGk1Vjk[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (25 نوفمبر 2013)

انا الراعي الراعي الصالح
اللي بغنماتي جاي ورايح
علي كفي نقيشها وبرعاها
ومعايا ودايما انا معاها



♪الراعي الصالح♪
♫بولس ملاك​


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 نوفمبر 2013)

*ياللى امامك حياتى*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (25 نوفمبر 2013)

ترنيمة
 ♪علمني انتظرك يارب♪​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (25 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (25 نوفمبر 2013)

[YOUTUBE]TQOiVxA0d6E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 نوفمبر 2013)

*أدنو اليك ارتاح 
*​


----------



## oesi no (25 نوفمبر 2013)

*وهنتقابل وهنتكلم وهتسألنى وصلت لفين
وهنتعاتب وهنتحاسب ذنب بذنب حساب ملاكين 
وهتندم على اللى انت عملته وهتبكيلى بدمع العين 

*​


----------



## oesi no (25 نوفمبر 2013)

*يا اهل الهووووووووووووووووووووووووووووى 
قبل ما تظلمووووونى اسمعووووووووووووووونى
*​


----------



## soso a (25 نوفمبر 2013)

ذات ليلة ذات ليلة انا والاوراق
 والاقلام
 كنا فى عناق نقطع الازمان والابعاد وثبا
 فى اشتياق
 والنهايات السعيدة
 لم تكن عنى بعيدة
 ذات ليلة هبت الريح
 وهزت فى عناد بابيا
 اطفات امن حياتى ..
اطفات مصباحيا
 لم اجد نارا لدى
 لم اجد فى البيت شئ غير
 اما هى 
لا تملك غير الدعوات
 وابا لم يبقى غيرى للسنين الباقيات 
والنهايات السعيدة
 اصبحت عنى بعيدة
 ذات ليلة ..
وانا رهن الظنون المكذبة
 دقت الباب..
 قلوب طيبة
 قالت انهض وتقدم لا تبالى بالليالى
 وتصاريف الليالى
 سوف نمحو عن لياليك الحزن
 سوف ننجو بك من كيد الزمن​


----------



## روزا فكري (25 نوفمبر 2013)

ترنيمة انا ماستاهلش​


----------



## kalimooo (25 نوفمبر 2013)

* *

* أمير يزبك - الرقصة الأولى     *


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 نوفمبر 2013)

*ترنيمة : احلى ساعات *​


----------



## johna&jesus (26 نوفمبر 2013)

يجرح ويعصب
تامل 
لابونا داود لمعى ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (26 نوفمبر 2013)

ترنيمة : مشغولة الناس​


----------



## روزا فكري (26 نوفمبر 2013)

هارمي كل تكالي عليك​


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 نوفمبر 2013)

*اوقات بتوب : ساتر ميخائيل *​


----------



## johna&jesus (26 نوفمبر 2013)

وعظات لابونا داود 
فسفر نشيد الانشاد​


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 نوفمبر 2013)

*دايس على عسلك يا عالم *
*هايدى منتصر *​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (26 نوفمبر 2013)

سي تي في 
برنامج في النور 
​


----------



## johna&jesus (26 نوفمبر 2013)

ديك ابوهم وديك ابونا ايمان البكرى ​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (26 نوفمبر 2013)

[YOUTUBE]_vHmu3q3zpE[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (26 نوفمبر 2013)

*القلب الطيب -- فؤؤؤش​*


----------



## kawasaki (26 نوفمبر 2013)

[YOUTUBE]/QYMpVfHxA6c[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## روزا فكري (26 نوفمبر 2013)

مشغوله الناس عني علي طول​


----------



## +Sameh+ (26 نوفمبر 2013)

فيديو كليب ترنيمة إفرح​


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 نوفمبر 2013)

*مراحمك يا الهى *​


----------



## johna&jesus (27 نوفمبر 2013)

كبير  العيله 
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 نوفمبر 2013)

كلي يقين ان انت معايا واثق في اللي بتختاره ليا
مانت في ضعفي بتقبا حماية وطريق الخير ترسمه ليا ..

•♪هرمي كل اتكالي عليك ♪•​


----------



## johna&jesus (27 نوفمبر 2013)

تامل الانسان ضعيف جميل اووووووووى ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 نوفمبر 2013)

معي في الطريق يااعز صديق
وفي وقت الضيق
بتنجدني ,, بتنجدني
اما بناديك حالا بلاقيك
مددلي ايديك وبتسندني

♪معي في الطريق
♫بولس ملاك​


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 نوفمبر 2013)

*وسط بحر ذنوبى 
فيفيان *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 نوفمبر 2013)

محتاج لقلب حنون
يوسيني في احزاني
ويداوي ليا جروحي
ويخفف الالامي 
جيتلك يارب جيت
بدموعي بناديك
مشتاق لحنانك انت
يااملي الوحيد ..

♫ محتاج لقلب حنون
♪بولس ملاك
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 نوفمبر 2013)

*يا يسوع تعبان *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 نوفمبر 2013)

*أتى إليك
بولس ملاك
*​


----------



## Samir poet (27 نوفمبر 2013)

*بسمع صوت ودانى الوش 

*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 نوفمبر 2013)

*سنة عدت

♪بولس ملاك
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 نوفمبر 2013)

*صادق ياربى *
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 نوفمبر 2013)

عم مليكة كان شماس
كان بيصلي في القداس
ويا ابونا مينا الراهب
في الطاحونة وسط الاقداس
....
*عم مليكة
الترينمة دي جميله اوي

☺♪بولس ملاك
*​


----------



## Samir poet (27 نوفمبر 2013)

*بسمع صوت اذان الفجر
ههههههههههههههه
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 نوفمبر 2013)

Samir poet قال:


> *بسمع صوت اذان الفجر
> ههههههههههههههه
> *


*تصدق وانا كمان سامعاه هههههههههه 
*​ *دى تلاقى مصر كلها سامعاه اصلا *


----------



## Samir poet (27 نوفمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *تصدق وانا كمان سامعاه هههههههههه
> *​ *دى تلاقى مصر كلها سامعاه اصلا *


*ههههههههههههههه
دى عشرة عمر مع الاذان يا ست الكل
ههههههههههههههه من وانا صغير 
تحسى انة الليل ملهوش طعم من غير
الاذان هههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 نوفمبر 2013)

تأمل
ربنا موجود
البابا شنوده​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (27 نوفمبر 2013)

بسمع صوت الكلب ^_^
​


----------



## kawasaki (27 نوفمبر 2013)

*وياه *
*عمرو *​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (27 نوفمبر 2013)

الليلادى سبنى اقول واحب فيك
وانسى كل الدنيا دى وغمض عينك
دا انت نور حياتى عمرى كل املى 
شوق الدنيا كله مش كتير عليك
عمورة 
​


----------



## kawasaki (27 نوفمبر 2013)

*The Memory Remains*​


----------



## oesi no (27 نوفمبر 2013)

بسمع راديو مثر


----------



## soul & life (27 نوفمبر 2013)

مثر هى امى


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 نوفمبر 2013)

*ليالينا : وردة *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 نوفمبر 2013)

تأأمل , حوار مع الله
البابا شنوده​


----------



## kawasaki (28 نوفمبر 2013)

*القداس الباسيلي *​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (28 نوفمبر 2013)

[YOUTUBE]1j2mLjA2IFk[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 نوفمبر 2013)

*ساعات ساعات : صباح *​


----------



## چاكس (28 نوفمبر 2013)

[YOUTUBE]_HBzZLaUHF8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 نوفمبر 2013)

*فى عيونك : اليسا *​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (29 نوفمبر 2013)

سبت فراغ كبير
عمورة
​


----------



## oesi no (29 نوفمبر 2013)

صلاة باكر 
جرجس فلتاؤوس


----------



## YOYO JESUS (29 نوفمبر 2013)

[YOUTUBE]m8YHvXcegD0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Samir poet (29 نوفمبر 2013)

[YOUTUBE]k6kcK3thKCQ[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (29 نوفمبر 2013)

[YOUTUBE]VNfPlhLnW6Q[/YOUTUBE]

نورا رحال
عادى​


----------



## kawasaki (29 نوفمبر 2013)

*القداس الباسيلي *​


----------



## kawasaki (29 نوفمبر 2013)

[YOUTUBE]/bpePuH24X3I[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## kawasaki (29 نوفمبر 2013)

[YOUTUBE]/sDbNExHFYDY[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## kawasaki (29 نوفمبر 2013)

[YOUTUBE]/QttVDx94Gc8[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## R.O.R.O (29 نوفمبر 2013)

ريحة الحبايب عمرو دياب​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (29 نوفمبر 2013)

بحبك مش هاقول تانى
وائل جسار
​


----------



## soso a (29 نوفمبر 2013)

[YOUTUBE]08YZF87OBQ[/YOUTUBE]​
​​


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 نوفمبر 2013)

الحب اﻻبدى هايدى منتصر ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (30 نوفمبر 2013)

تأمل , مركز الله في حياتك
البابا شنوده ♥​


----------



## جوجو وحيد (30 نوفمبر 2013)

احلى سيمفونيه شخيررررررررررررررلبتهوفن


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 نوفمبر 2013)

جوجو وحيد قال:


> احلى سيمفونيه شخيررررررررررررررلبتهوفن


*ههههههههه اوعى تكونى تقصدى جوزك يا جوجو*


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 نوفمبر 2013)

*ايهاالفخارى اﻻعظم*
​


----------



## جوجو وحيد (30 نوفمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههه اوعى تكونى تقصدى جوزك يا جوجو*


:heat::heat: دايما فقشانى يا رورو ---من غيره بيعزف الساعه 3 الفجر


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 نوفمبر 2013)

جوجو وحيد قال:


> :heat::heat: دايما فقشانى يا رورو ---من غيره بيعزف الساعه 3 الفجر


*طول عمرى بفهما وهى طايرة*
*معلشى يا حبيبتى زى جوزك برضوا*
​


----------



## kawasaki (30 نوفمبر 2013)

*C'est La Nuit*​


----------



## Samir poet (30 نوفمبر 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZLgCRHzf0Bc&list=RD46JhY0L-a5c​


----------



## kawasaki (30 نوفمبر 2013)

[YOUTUBE]/aAxbPyNIIDI[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 ديسمبر 2013)

*نسيت النوم *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (1 ديسمبر 2013)

تأمل الرجاء
البابا شنوده​


----------



## جوجو وحيد (1 ديسمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> تأمل الرجاء
> البابا شنوده​


الهى وانت جاهى شاشه الكمبيوتر بتاعتك يحصلها زى ما حصل لبوتجازى وانتى قاعده حاطه وشك فيهاleasantr


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (1 ديسمبر 2013)

جوجو وحيد قال:


> الهى وانت جاهى شاشه الكمبيوتر بتاعتك يحصلها زى ما حصل لبوتجازى وانتى قاعده حاطه وشك فيهاleasantr


ههههههههه
ربنا يسامحك عشان انا معملتلكيش حاجه:wub:

يارب كمبيوترك وتلفزيونك وموبايلك يحصلهم زي ماحصل لبوتجازك بس ههleasantr​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (1 ديسمبر 2013)

تأمل ☼ حوار مع الله
البابا شنوده​


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 ديسمبر 2013)

*ترنيمة : احلى ساعات *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (1 ديسمبر 2013)

ساعات بضحك بقصد عشان
احسس نفسي ان انا فرحان
وعشان مانساش شكل الفرحه
وماخدش علي وجود الاحزان .!!

وساعات من خنقة الاحساس
انا ببعد عن عيون الناس
وابكي ودمعه تجيب دمعه
علشان محتاج ابكي وخلاص .!!

انا كل حياتي متلخبطة متخبطة 
كل المشاعر محبطة
مخنوقه الاحلام جوايا وعماله تموت
خطوات رجليا متنتورة متأخره
انا ماشي بس ماشي لورا
نفسي اصرخ من يأسي
ولكن مش طالع صوت .!!

♪ترنيمة
♫ساعات بضحك
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 ديسمبر 2013)

*بين يديك راحتى *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 ديسمبر 2013)

*
بسمع ترنيمة 
ليل العشاء سرى 
بموت فى الترنيمة دى 
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (1 ديسمبر 2013)

جساررر​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (1 ديسمبر 2013)

*متاخدة من الايام
وخايفة اشوفه صدفه
اجري عليه ولا اخاااف
مابقتش عارفه !!
ظلمته ولا ظلمني
انا مابقتش شايفه !!
غير ان البعد كان اريح كتير من القرب
ومتاخدة من الاياااااام
جـــوه الحاجات الحلوة
ميت مليون وجع
كان طبعه قاسي
لكنه برضو كان جدع
ومتاخدة من الاياااام ..

♪شيرين♪

[YOUTUBE]ThHEKKT0kvM[/YOUTUBE]
 *​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 ديسمبر 2013)

بسمع قران خلي وداني كبرت


----------



## kawasaki (1 ديسمبر 2013)

* Smooth Criminal*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (2 ديسمبر 2013)

ترنيمة ناديتك يا عدرا​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 ديسمبر 2013)

انا مش قادر خد شيل عني 
تعبان مليان بالالمات 
وباركني وبلاش تلعني 
انا مش نااقص لعنات 




ترنيمه شجره تين


----------



## چاكس (2 ديسمبر 2013)

*اعتزلت الغرام ماجدة الرومى*


----------



## انت شبعي (2 ديسمبر 2013)

سي السيد _ تامر حسني


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (2 ديسمبر 2013)

سكتي ليه 
رامي صبرررري


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 ديسمبر 2013)

*وبينا معاد : عمرو دياب *​


----------



## انت شبعي (3 ديسمبر 2013)

اوقات يا دنيا _ فؤاد


----------



## انت شبعي (3 ديسمبر 2013)

_أوقات يا دنيا معاكى بعيش وساعات مبفهمكيش وأنتى ولا فهمانى__

أوقات بحس أن أنا مجروح عايش حلاوة روح ودمعتى محوطانى​_
_صابر على اللى بيجرالى وانتى لا ليكى عزيز ولا غالى_
_صابر على اللى بيجرالى وانتى لا ليكى عزيز ولا غالى_

_أوقات فى عز العتمه بشوف وساعات بموت من الخوف وغصب عن بدارى_

_بحلم يعدى عليا الليل من غير عذاب ولا ويل وتحسى مرة بنارى_

_صابر على اللى بيجرالى وأنتى لا ليكى عزيز ولا غالى_
_صابر على اللى بيجرالى وانتى لا ليكى عزيز ولا غالى_

_اوقات بتأخدى أعز الناس وأقول نصيب وخلاص واصبر على احزانى_

_أوقات بحب قلوب بتبيع وفى ألف لحظة بضيع وبرضه مش حسانى اه_

_صابر على اللى بيجرالى وانتى لا ليكى عزيز ولا غالى_
_صابر على اللى بيجرالى وانتى لا ليكى عزيز ولا غالى_​


----------



## R.O.R.O (3 ديسمبر 2013)

*ساعات : اليسا *​


----------



## انت شبعي (3 ديسمبر 2013)

بسمع اغنية حزينة بتقول :
ليه دايما القسوة اقوى من لمسة الحنان 
ليه يجف الحب دايما كل ما يطول الزمان


----------



## انت شبعي (3 ديسمبر 2013)

محدش مرتاح
ازاي بندور ع الفرحة و احنا بندور ف جراح
محدش مرتاح
بنعيش نتمنى نروح سكة و سكك مختلفة بتتراح


----------



## R.O.R.O (3 ديسمبر 2013)

*ريحة الحبايب : عمرو دياب *​


----------



## انت شبعي (3 ديسمبر 2013)

بسمع ترنيمة
لما عدوى يحاربني    يتعبني ويشككني
ويحاول انه يزعجني     فيك  احتمي​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (3 ديسمبر 2013)

[YOUTUBE]Rkt3iVcBXGI[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (3 ديسمبر 2013)

[YOUTUBE]8RpC4UOyt9c[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (3 ديسمبر 2013)

[YOUTUBE]c8hVPjZLJlA[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## انت شبعي (3 ديسمبر 2013)

جربت في مره تقرب من إنسان مجروح !!

ضايع مهزوم محروم من طعم الفرح

ساعة ما اتكلم بحلاوة

روح راجع مجروح مش قادر يهرب من الجرح

اطمن حس بدفا في ايديك حبيته لاقيته في حضنك طفل بريء

طيبت جراحه اديته عينيك اديته مشاعرك مشيته طريق

عرفته ازا من تاني الفرح يسكن مطرح الاحزان

وزرعت امان لاقيت الطرح فجأه بيدبل علي ايد إنسان

جربت يخونك و يسيبك في السكه حزين

مش طايق حتي يحس بجرحك

جربت عيونك تناديك

حنيت لمكان كان دايماً يجمع بينكو

لاقيته بيخونك فيه

جربت تواجه واحد بخيانته هزمك جبروت في عينيه

كان نفسك تصرخ فالعالم ملقتش في قلبك صوت !!

ضحيت بحياتك و الظالم بيجرب فيك الموت


----------



## YOYO JESUS (3 ديسمبر 2013)

[YOUTUBE]W8iQaUE-QJA[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (3 ديسمبر 2013)

[YOUTUBE]V_hDSoSjvQE[/YOUTUBE]


هى طالبة معايا نوسة​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (3 ديسمبر 2013)

[YOUTUBE]ipAVb-YWcJY[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (3 ديسمبر 2013)

ترنيمة ☼ مشغولة الناس​


----------



## انت شبعي (3 ديسمبر 2013)

لو بس النيه تصفي و روحك تبقي حلوه واللي عليك تعمله
هتلاقي الدنيا ادفي وطريقك خطوه خطوه قادر تكمله

ساذج اهبل عبيط اللي عامل انه حويط
وبيبني بايده حيط فاكر هيمنع رزق حد المولا بيوصله

العقده يابني سالكه أدي الحق لصحابه من غير ما تطمع فيه
لو حتي كانو فكه اهو كله ليه نصيبه علي قده ومكفيه

ساذج اهبل عبيط اللي عامل انه حويط
وبيبني بايده حيط فاكر هيمنع رزق حد المولا بيوصله

ساذج اهبل عبيط
وبيبني بايده حيط فاكر هيمنع رزق حد المولا بيوصله

ساذج اهبل عبيط اللي عامل انه حويط
وبيبني بايده حيط فاكر هيمنع رزق حد المولا بيوصله


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 ديسمبر 2013)

*لولا الملامة : وردة *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (4 ديسمبر 2013)

*انا من كتر مانا قلبي وجعني معاك
بتبقا قصادي  بس كأني مش وياك
كان الاول بشوفك  وانت مش موجود
ودلوقتي بقا وجودك مالوهش وجود..

انا بدمع من الفرحه
دموعي مش دموع جارحه
مش زعلانة عشان سيبتك
دا انا طايرة من الفرحه
اخيرا هبقي حره وافوق
بدل مانا قلبي كان مخنوق
دا حبك كان مقللني
انا هنساك وهفضل فوق* ..

♪ طايرة من الفرحة
♫ شيرين
​


----------



## انت شبعي (4 ديسمبر 2013)

طمني عليك _ فؤش


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 ديسمبر 2013)

*ساعات ساعات 
صباااااح *​


----------



## جوجو وحيد (4 ديسمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ساعات ساعات
> صباااااح *​


مساء الفل على احلى رورو فى المنتدى --انا بقالى ربع ساعه   بشوف الموضوع بتاعك بجد عاجبنى قوووى وقريت كل الصفحات --بس لاقيتك بتسمعى ساعات ساعات ---كنت هتجنن لانى والله النهارده سمعاها كتير وكانت طالبه معايا قووى فقولت اسالك هو كان عندك غسيل النهارده زيى ههههههههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 ديسمبر 2013)

جوجو وحيد قال:


> مساء الفل على احلى رورو فى المنتدى --انا بقالى ربع ساعه   بشوف الموضوع بتاعك بجد عاجبنى قوووى وقريت كل الصفحات --بس لاقيتك بتسمعى ساعات ساعات ---كنت هتجنن لانى والله النهارده سمعاها كتير وكانت طالبه معايا قووى فقولت اسالك هو كان عندك غسيل النهارده زيى ههههههههههههههه


*مساء الورد على احلى جوجو 
 ما انا بعتهولك علشان اشوف يومك بتقضيه ازاى 
بصرة يعنى انا بحب الصبوحة وبالذات الاغنية دى 
ايون كان عندى بس هو الغسيل بقاله يوم فى الغسالة 
وكنت مكسلة انشره بس اخيرا قومت نشرته
هههههههههههههههههههه 
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 ديسمبر 2013)

*بسمع مديح للشهيد مرقوريوس ابوسيفين *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 ديسمبر 2013)

*سبت فراغ كبير : عمرو دياب *​


----------



## روزا فكري (5 ديسمبر 2013)

ترنيمه مالي غيرك​


----------



## جوجو وحيد (5 ديسمبر 2013)

روزا فكري قال:


> ترنيمه مالي غيرك​[/     فشكلوا مشوار بكره:thnk0001::thnk0001::thnk0001:


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 ديسمبر 2013)

*ريحة الحبايب : عمور *​


----------



## انت شبعي (6 ديسمبر 2013)

أصالــــــــــــــــــــــة


----------



## انت شبعي (6 ديسمبر 2013)

بسمع دعاء روعة بصوت عمرو دياب على الراديو اف ام


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 ديسمبر 2013)

*ذكرياتك ميح : حماقى *​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 ديسمبر 2013)

[YOUTUBE]1j2mLjA2IFk[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Samir poet (6 ديسمبر 2013)

*بسمع وش وتصفير وذن فى وادانى
هههههههههههههه
*


----------



## انت شبعي (6 ديسمبر 2013)

سلامك فاق العقول


----------



## يوليوس44 (6 ديسمبر 2013)

* موسيقة   اغنية دار يادار ياوديع الصافى الموسيقة فقط بدون صوته​*


----------



## انت شبعي (6 ديسمبر 2013)

دي طريقة دي - هشام عباس


----------



## روزا فكري (6 ديسمبر 2013)

اوبريت سيبني اعيش​


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 ديسمبر 2013)

*فى حاجات : نانسى *​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (7 ديسمبر 2013)

[YOUTUBE]iTTl8QJeoYc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## چاكس (7 ديسمبر 2013)

*حماقى - مش سهل*


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 ديسمبر 2013)

*ايـــــــــــام الشــــــتاء 
 فيــــــــــروز *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 ديسمبر 2013)

*بأمر الحب : حليم *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 ديسمبر 2013)

*سبت فراغ كبير : عمرو دياب *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 ديسمبر 2013)

*الحـــــب الابـــــدى "هايدى منتصر"*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 ديسمبر 2013)

*اوقات بتوب "ساتر ميخائيل*"​


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 ديسمبر 2013)

*     لما الحمل بيتقل يتقل      فوق أكتافي*
*     لما الشر بشوكه بيجرح      قدمى الحافي*
*     لما مرارة كل خطيه تمرر      حلقى*
*     بلقى دموع التوبة ياربي      دوايا الشافي*
*     بلقى الراحه في ساعة صلى      بتكون وياك*
*     آيه أتأمل فيها ياربي      في قعده معاك*
*     كلمة أتأمل فيها باعتها      في الأنجيل*
*     تبقى جناح يرفعنى ياربي      واطير لسماك*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 ديسمبر 2013)

*متعولش الهم "**ساتر ميخائيل"
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (9 ديسمبر 2013)

تأمل التجارب والضيقات
♦البابا شنوده•​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (9 ديسمبر 2013)

[YOUTUBE]uVCvoCLJhLw[/YOUTUBE]


موسيقى رووووووووووووووووووووعة بجد
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 ديسمبر 2013)

ساعات ساعات : الصبوحة​


----------



## zaki (10 ديسمبر 2013)

[YOUTUBE]Uy_AucPvXs0[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 ديسمبر 2013)

علم قلبى الغرام
عمر دياب​


----------



## kawasaki (10 ديسمبر 2013)

*القداس الباسيلي *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 ديسمبر 2013)

*مديحة يا م ر ى م *​


----------



## +Sameh+ (11 ديسمبر 2013)

الرجاء -البابا شنودة-​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (11 ديسمبر 2013)

يايسوع تعبان
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (11 ديسمبر 2013)

[YOUTUBE]Dcq0iaSb6iQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## aalyhabib (11 ديسمبر 2013)

عيون  القلب ... نجاه
​


----------



## kawasaki (11 ديسمبر 2013)

[YOUTUBE]/xTEX-Fcl7bE[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 ديسمبر 2013)

أي  دمعه  حزن .......  لا لا لا لا ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 ديسمبر 2013)

*امدح فى البتول*​


----------



## zaki (11 ديسمبر 2013)

[YOUTUBE]_30qQeMvZuA[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 ديسمبر 2013)

*مديحة العليقة بصوت الانبا يؤانس *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 ديسمبر 2013)

*ياريت سنينى يرجعوا *​


----------



## soso a (12 ديسمبر 2013)

[YOUTUBE]M6sQWJ2Lc3s[/YOUTUBE]​
​​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (12 ديسمبر 2013)

[YOUTUBE]L523LzxIbrc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## soso a (12 ديسمبر 2013)

[YOUTUBE]2GmEmZq71I[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## zaki (12 ديسمبر 2013)

[YOUTUBE]wRyLZJkOq9M[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## joeseph.jesus (12 ديسمبر 2013)

زهرة المدائن فيروز


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (12 ديسمبر 2013)

امسك اديا 
مريم بطرس


----------



## aalyhabib (13 ديسمبر 2013)

فراقنا قدرنا  .. راغب  علامه
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 ديسمبر 2013)

*الوقت بيسرقنا *​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (13 ديسمبر 2013)

[YOUTUBE]csFgMq2tmTU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## aalyhabib (13 ديسمبر 2013)

سألوني  الناس  عنك ... فيروز
​


----------



## aalyhabib (13 ديسمبر 2013)

*سألتك  حبيبي  .. لوين  رايحين *

*فيروز*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (13 ديسمبر 2013)

*رجعت  الشتويه ... فيروز*​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (13 ديسمبر 2013)

شايف البحر شو كبير 
الصوت الملائكي 
فيروز


----------



## YOYO JESUS (13 ديسمبر 2013)

[YOUTUBE]q19osGZHUHo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## soso a (13 ديسمبر 2013)

[YOUTUBE]RDM6sQWJ2Lc3s[/YOUTUBE]​
​​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (13 ديسمبر 2013)

لمونى اللى غاروا منى
​


----------



## روزا فكري (13 ديسمبر 2013)

بسمع صوت المطر
ياااااااااه اد صوته جميل​


----------



## kalimooo (13 ديسمبر 2013)

الرقصة الاولى امير يزبك


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 ديسمبر 2013)

*فيروز ايام الشتا*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 ديسمبر 2013)

*سبت فراغ كبير *
*عمرو دياب *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (14 ديسمبر 2013)

ترنيمة ☼ الحب الابدي​


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 ديسمبر 2013)

*ها حبيبى : كاظم *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 ديسمبر 2013)

*
علمنى حبك : كاظم الساهر *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 ديسمبر 2013)

*لا تتنهد : كاظم *​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 ديسمبر 2013)

جراح  كل  القلوب  ...  ماتجيش  في  جرحي  حاجه

والصبر  يا أيوب ...  مافاضلش  منه  حاجه

عاصي  الحيلاني ​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (14 ديسمبر 2013)

اعطني الناي وغني 
الصوت الملائكي

فيروووووز


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 ديسمبر 2013)

*امدح فى البتول *​


----------



## zaki (15 ديسمبر 2013)

[YOUTUBE]EkZcyByJCKk[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 ديسمبر 2013)

*اجمل احساس "اليسا" *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (15 ديسمبر 2013)

عيون القلب 
سهرانة
مابتنمشي
لا انا صاحية
ولا نايمة
مابقدرشي
يبات الليل
يبات سهران
علي رمشي
وانا رمشي
مداق النوم
وهو عيونه 
بتشبع نوم
روح يانوم من عين حبيبي
روح يانوم

نجاة الضغيرة
*عيون القلب


*




​


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 ديسمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> عيون القلب
> سهرانة
> مابتنمشي
> لا انا صاحية
> ...


*الله يقرفك مندمجة فى الكلمات 
وعمالة اقرا 
لحد ما نزلت لقيت دى فى وشى 
ربنا يسامحك يا شيخة ههههههههه *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (15 ديسمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *الله يقرفك مندمجة فى الكلمات
> وعمالة اقرا
> لحد ما نزلت لقيت دى فى وشى
> ربنا يسامحك يا شيخة ههههههههه *​


يابت مانا مالقتش فيديوم للاغنيه قولت احط صورة تعبر عنها وخلاص
انتي ايش فهمك في الرومانسية:smile01​


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 ديسمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> يابت مانا مالقتش فيديوم للاغنيه قولت احط صورة تعبر عنها وخلاص
> انتي ايش فهمك في الرومانسية:smile01​


*انا كرهت الرومانسية على ايدك يا بنتى 
قال رومانسية قال 
وبعدين متأكدة ان دى عيون القلب 
ولا عيون البقر ههههههه 
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (15 ديسمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *انا كرهت الرومانسية على ايدك يا بنتى
> قال رومانسية قال
> وبعدين متأكدة ان دى عيون القلب
> ولا عيون البقر ههههههه
> *​


دي عيون البوتجاز:smile01:smile01​


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 ديسمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> دي عيون البوتجاز:smile01:smile01​


:59::59::59:​


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 ديسمبر 2013)

*روحى وخدانى "اصالة"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (15 ديسمبر 2013)

منين أجيب أحساس .. للي مايحس
كاظم الساهر​


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 ديسمبر 2013)

*ترنيمة 
ادنو اليك ارتاح *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 ديسمبر 2013)

*ليل العشاء سرى *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 ديسمبر 2013)

*نفسى ارتمى تحت رجلك *​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 ديسمبر 2013)

مختارات  موسيقيه ...  عمر  خيرت​


----------



## روزا فكري (16 ديسمبر 2013)

ترنيمه يالله ابانا
ابونا مكاري يونان​


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 ديسمبر 2013)

*اجمل احساس*
*اليسا*​


----------



## kawasaki (17 ديسمبر 2013)

*القداس الباسيلي *​


----------



## چاكس (17 ديسمبر 2013)

*لما بتلمسنى 
حمادة هلال*


----------



## aalyhabib (17 ديسمبر 2013)

*نفت هيئة الارصاد الجوية كل ما يشاع حول عودة نوبة الصقيع الشديدة ، حيث اكدوا ان موجة الصقيع انتهت، وعلى المواطنين الالتزام بالملابس الثقيلة تحسبًا لسقوط الأمطار .

و اعلن اعضاء الهيئة ، كذب كل ما يقال حول نزول الثلوج الايام القادمة ، كما اعربوا ان الرياح أغلبها شمالية شرقية خفيفة ، و وجود شبورة تحجب الرؤية صباحاً .*

*" الفجر الاليكترونية "*​


----------



## kawasaki (17 ديسمبر 2013)

aalyhabib قال:


> *نفت هيئة الارصاد الجوية كل ما يشاع حول عودة نوبة الصقيع الشديدة ، حيث اكدوا ان موجة الصقيع انتهت، وعلى المواطنين الالتزام بالملابس الثقيلة تحسبًا لسقوط الأمطار .*​
> 
> *و اعلن اعضاء الهيئة ، كذب كل ما يقال حول نزول الثلوج الايام القادمة ، كما اعربوا ان الرياح أغلبها شمالية شرقية خفيفة ، و وجود شبورة تحجب الرؤية صباحاً .*
> 
> ...







*هيه هيه هيه*​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 ديسمبر 2013)

*قررت لجنة الأندية برئاسة الدكتور كمال درويش بيع مباريات الدورى للتليفزيون المصرى حصريا مقابل 70 مليون جنيه.
*
*وقررت اللجنة - خلال اجتماعها - إقامة جميع مباريات البطولة فى الساعة الثانية والنصف عصرا باستثناء مباريات الأهلى والزمالك فستقام فى الساعة الخامسة مساء، وإقامة مباريات الأهلى والزمالكبملعب الدفاع الجوى أو ملعب الإنتاج الحربى، بينما تقام مباريات المصرى ذهابا وإيابا على ملعب الجيش بالسويس.
*
*" البــــــــــــلـد "*​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 ديسمبر 2013)

kawasaki قال:


> *هيه هيه هيه*
> [/CENTER]


 
*الظاهر  أنت  اللي  حسيت  ياساكي .. ربنا  معاك  حبيبي !!*
*عاصي  بيقولك  .. جراح  كل  القلوب  ماتجيش  في قلبي  حاجه *​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (17 ديسمبر 2013)

ليالي الشمال الحزينة 
الصوت الملائكي 
فيروووز


----------



## YOYO JESUS (17 ديسمبر 2013)

*يايسوع تعبان
*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (17 ديسمبر 2013)

إني لرافع عيناي​


----------



## روزا فكري (17 ديسمبر 2013)

هارمي كل تكالي عليك​


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 ديسمبر 2013)

*تملى معاك*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 ديسمبر 2013)

*امدح فى البتول *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 ديسمبر 2013)

*مديحة العليقة *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 ديسمبر 2013)

*يامن لا نترجى سواها نسألها باكر وعشية 
نتعلق فى هدب رداها وملابسها النورانية *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (19 ديسمبر 2013)

من غيرك بيحن عليا
لما بكون تعبان
مين غيرك انت ومين يترأف
مع ضعفي كاانسان .

ترنيمة ☼ مين غيرك بيحن عليا​


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 ديسمبر 2013)

*
الحب اﻻبدى "هايدى منتصر"*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (19 ديسمبر 2013)

انا دلوقت عايش فتره مش سهله
 بحاول فيها اتعود علي بعدك
 بصبر قلبي وبقول هيه مستاهله
 يومين اتنين وهنساكي واعيش بعدك
 يومين بيروحو ويجيبوا ف يومين تانين
 ومش بنساكي ولا هنساكي بعد سنين
 عايش ف عذاب بقول مرتاح وانا كداب 
 دانا بعدك بموت سايباني بس لمين
 ليالي بتوحشيني وقلبي يتألم
 واغمض عيني ابص الاقيكي قدامي
 وافوق واتاريني طول الوقت ده بحلم
 وع الحال ده بعيش ف البعد ايامي
 يومين بيروحو ويجيبوا ف يومين تانين
 ومش بنساكي ولا هنساكي بعد سنين
 عايش ف عذاب بقول مرتاح وانا كداب 
 دانا بعدك بموت سايباني بس لمين​
[YOUTUBE]yIBRKPsSX64[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 ديسمبر 2013)

*عاشقة وغلبانة "الصبوحة"*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (19 ديسمبر 2013)

جوة البيت 
قناة معجزة 
​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (19 ديسمبر 2013)

علمني اقدم ليك تسبيح يرفني اليك
واون كبيحة حمد انا بين ايديك 
قناة معجزة 
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 ديسمبر 2013)

*ساعات ساعات*

*الصبوحة  *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 ديسمبر 2013)

*
اجمل احساس "اليسا"*​


----------



## چاكس (19 ديسمبر 2013)

*محمد صيام - الدنيا دى احوال*


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 ديسمبر 2013)

*
ليلة من الليالى "نجاة"*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 ديسمبر 2013)

*جانا الهوا "حليمو"*​


----------



## zaki (20 ديسمبر 2013)

*مين يفتكر الاغنية دى ؟
جيل الــــ80ـنات​*
[YOUTUBE]O4TTqHrkqyQ[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (20 ديسمبر 2013)

بارفع اسم الهي عالي عالي لفوق 
تملك فيا يا ربي يوم ورا يوم بتسود
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (20 ديسمبر 2013)

ترنيمة . .. واثق فيك​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (20 ديسمبر 2013)

بارك بلادي​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (20 ديسمبر 2013)

ترنيمة .. وقت شكوكي
الاقيك بتجيني
اصرخ ليك
وانت تنجيني​


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 ديسمبر 2013)

*عدت اﻻيام عليا *

*عمرو دياب*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (20 ديسمبر 2013)

ترنيمة
عارفني

عارفني وعارف اني قلبك انت كبير وطيب
وقت الالامي ودموعي يايسوع مين غيرك يطيب​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (20 ديسمبر 2013)

ترنيمة ...
 كل اما احس ان انا وحداني

هايدي منتصر​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (20 ديسمبر 2013)

[YOUTUBE]541DInzTWnc[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (20 ديسمبر 2013)

[YOUTUBE]u3Jza2ovDFk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## soso a (21 ديسمبر 2013)

[YOUTUBE]XqN2dbo5xcw[/YOUTUBE]​
​​


----------



## Kiroles (21 ديسمبر 2013)

مش بسمع حاجه :{


----------



## انت شبعي (21 ديسمبر 2013)

بسمع تسبحة كيهك العشرة اوتار


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 ديسمبر 2013)

*
سبت فراغ كبير 

عمرو دياب *​


----------



## kawasaki (22 ديسمبر 2013)

* Shake It Out*​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (22 ديسمبر 2013)

لو حزننا .. لو همنا .. كرمش وشوشنا
لو السلام .. لو الأمان .. طار من عشوشنا
نلقى السعاده كلها ويااا إلهنا
مع الإله اللي على كفه نقشنا

1- وقعت سنابلي من عيداني أتفرطت
أرضي اللي مسقية بدموعي اتشققت
وبرحمتك وردة حياتي اتفتحت
ياللي معاك كل الأماني أتحققت

2- أنا كلي ليك يا إلهي ياللي خلقتني
مهما أتنسيت تهتم بيا وتعتني
بتوه كتير ألقاك إليك رجعتني
بجوع كتير بمحبتك شبعتني

3- قلبي اللي مات فصلتله مليون كفن
والعمر فات في حزن يوم ويوم ألم
يا إلهي ياللي صنعتني من العدم
أحييني تاني وإبني كل اللي أتهدم


----------



## انت شبعي (22 ديسمبر 2013)

تـــرنيمــة ربـــــي يســوع يا نــــور العالــــم


----------



## چاكس (22 ديسمبر 2013)

*حماقى - يقولو*


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (22 ديسمبر 2013)

اليسااااا 
اواخر الشتا


----------



## چاكس (22 ديسمبر 2013)

*جرى ايه - حماقى*


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (22 ديسمبر 2013)

اليسااااا 
اسعد واحدة


----------



## چاكس (22 ديسمبر 2013)

*تامر حسنى - عشان خاطرى كلمنى*


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (22 ديسمبر 2013)

اليسا 
اجمل احساااااس


----------



## چاكس (22 ديسمبر 2013)

*حماقى 
لغاية وقت قريب*


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (22 ديسمبر 2013)

مين بيعيش اكتر من عمرو 
جنااااااات


----------



## kalimooo (22 ديسمبر 2013)

تعالي اقولك

[YOUTUBE]n4LTWxuxeJg[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## kalimooo (22 ديسمبر 2013)

[YOUTUBE]kdN1JMT1Ync[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## انت شبعي (22 ديسمبر 2013)

دايما دموع _ حمادة هلال


----------



## soso a (22 ديسمبر 2013)

كان احلى عيد ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 ديسمبر 2013)

*بأمر الحب 
عبد الحليم 
*​


----------



## چاكس (23 ديسمبر 2013)

*اليسا وفضل شاكر - جوه الروح*


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (23 ديسمبر 2013)

اغمرني .. اليساااااا


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (23 ديسمبر 2013)

فاكر اليسااااا


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 ديسمبر 2013)

*
اسعد واحدة : اليسا *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 ديسمبر 2013)

اجمل احساس "اليسا"​


----------



## kalimooo (23 ديسمبر 2013)

طال انتظاري ام بي ثري


----------



## kalimooo (23 ديسمبر 2013)

* يا دي النعيم
ديو عبد الوهاب مع ليلى مراد
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 ديسمبر 2013)

*تملى معاك : عمرو دياب *​


----------



## kalimooo (23 ديسمبر 2013)

*فريد الأطرش  
*

*ونور الهدى .المطربة العملاقة اللبنانية*

فـــي

*- أوبريت ما تقولش لحد   *


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 ديسمبر 2013)

*
الى بينى وبينك :عمرو دياب *​


----------



## zaki (24 ديسمبر 2013)

[YOUTUBE]g-r3naSEcmI[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 ديسمبر 2013)

*عشانك يا قمر 
"حليم"*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 ديسمبر 2013)

*
ساعات ساعات "صباح"*​


----------



## انت شبعي (24 ديسمبر 2013)

ساعات _ اليسا


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (24 ديسمبر 2013)

أنا خايف طمننى ياربى دايما ً احس إنى حيران
حاسس كل مشاكل الدنيا جوه في قلبى واخده مكان
أبدا ً أبدا ً إوعى تخاف ماسك إيدك ماشى معاك
لو حاسس بجرح في قدمك راح أشيلك إيدى محاوطاك
أنا خايف طمننى ياربى مش لاقى لحياتى أمان 
حاسس إنى غريب وتايه مش شايف غير الأوهام
أبدا ً أبدا ً إوعى تخاف عينى عليك غالى عليا
لو شايف قدامك ضلمة راح أحوطك جوة عينيا
أنا خايف طمننى يا ربى مش لاقى للفرح أوان
شر العالم قرب منى حاوطتنى كل الأحزان
أنا وعدتك إوعى تخاف مهما بعدت هاقرب منك
يا إبنى تعالى أنا مستنى نادى عليا وأنا أسكن قلبك
أنا مش خايف أنا متطمن وأنا معاك أنا فرحان
ناسى كل مشاكل الدنيا حاسس إنى بقالى مكان


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (24 ديسمبر 2013)

اليسااااا .. بستناك


----------



## چاكس (24 ديسمبر 2013)

sarit hadad


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 ديسمبر 2013)

*افتح فاى بالتسبيح*​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (24 ديسمبر 2013)

Smooth criminal 
Michael jackson


----------



## انت شبعي (24 ديسمبر 2013)

شيخ الشباب _ نانسي


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 ديسمبر 2013)

*
ساعات "اليسا"*​


----------



## انت شبعي (24 ديسمبر 2013)

نسيني الدنيا _ راغب علامة
و خلصت و دلوقتي بسمع نانسي
مين اللي ما عنده ع قلبه غالي


----------



## kalimooo (24 ديسمبر 2013)

تعالي أأولك 
عبد الحليم وشادية


----------



## انت شبعي (24 ديسمبر 2013)

خلي السلاح صاحي _ حليم


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 ديسمبر 2013)

*اسعد واحدة "اليسا"*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 ديسمبر 2013)

*جووووووواب "حليـــم"*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 ديسمبر 2013)

*كلمااات " ماجدة الرومى "*​


----------



## انت شبعي (25 ديسمبر 2013)

يدق الباب _ عمرو دياب


----------



## kalimooo (25 ديسمبر 2013)

*ديو الغرام - ماغي بوغصن - كارلوس عازار - "قصتنا حبّينا"   *


----------



## انت شبعي (25 ديسمبر 2013)

سبونج بوب _ حمادة هلال


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 ديسمبر 2013)

*
بعد الليالى "عمرو دياب "*​


----------



## kalimooo (25 ديسمبر 2013)

*                       زياد برجي و داليدا خليل | انت حبيب القلب*


----------



## kalimooo (25 ديسمبر 2013)

[YOUTUBE]73ZDT5cQXJk[/YOUTUBE]
​


----------



## انت شبعي (25 ديسمبر 2013)

ايه يا رورو انتي و كليمو هتقعدوا طول الليل تسمعوا اغاني
على اساس ان انا اللي مش بسمع هههههه


----------



## انت شبعي (25 ديسمبر 2013)

Fo2sh
sa3at bashta2​


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 ديسمبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> ايه يا رورو انتي و كليمو هتقعدوا طول الليل تسمعوا اغاني
> على اساس ان انا اللي مش بسمع هههههه



*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
ضحكتينى يا ميرا
سبينى مندمجة مع الاغانى :dance:*


----------



## انت شبعي (25 ديسمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههه *
> *ضحكتينى يا ميرا*
> *سبينى مندمجة مع الاغانى :dance:*


 اندمجي ياختي اندمجي
مش هقطع عليكي اندماجك دة


----------



## kalimooo (25 ديسمبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> ايه يا رورو انتي و كليمو هتقعدوا طول الليل تسمعوا اغاني
> على اساس ان انا اللي مش بسمع هههههه



مهضومة يا ميرا

اسمعي ياختي
حد قلك ما تسمعي
هههههههههه


----------



## kalimooo (25 ديسمبر 2013)

عايزين نعرف رورو بيشو مندمجة
ههههههههههه


----------



## kalimooo (25 ديسمبر 2013)

[YOUTUBE]7FCriIHTwTk[/YOUTUBE]
​


----------



## انت شبعي (25 ديسمبر 2013)

kalimooo قال:


> مهضومة يا ميرا
> 
> اسمعي ياختي
> حد قلك ما تسمعي
> هههههههههه


 منا بسمع اهو


> عايزين نعرف رورو بيشو مندمجة
> ههههههههههه


مندمجة بشو يا رورو
مش هنسيبوكي النهاردة الا اما نعرف مندمجة ب شو


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 ديسمبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> اندمجي ياختي اندمجي
> مش هقطع عليكي اندماجك دة



*ههههههههههههههه 
ما انا مندمجة اهو :dance::dance::dance:*



kalimooo قال:


> عايزين نعرف رورو بيشو مندمجة
> ههههههههههه



*ههههههههههههههه 
مندمجة بعبد الحليم *


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 ديسمبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> منا بسمع اهو
> 
> مندمجة بشو يا رورو
> مش هنسيبوكي النهاردة الا اما نعرف مندمجة ب شو



*ههههههههههههههههه 
شو بدك منى ميرا 
الحق يا كليمو بتعيب على اللبنانى بتاعك 
انا جاية اهدى النفوس :t33:*


----------



## انت شبعي (25 ديسمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههههههههه *
> *ما انا مندمجة اهو :dance::dance::dance:*
> 
> 
> ...


اهو دة الاندماج كله بقى ههههههه


----------



## kalimooo (25 ديسمبر 2013)

[YOUTUBE]7FCriIHTwTk[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## kalimooo (25 ديسمبر 2013)

[YOUTUBE]7FCriIHTwTk[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 ديسمبر 2013)

kalimooo قال:


> [YOUTUBE]7FCriIHTwTk[/YOUTUBE]​



*انجليزى ده يا مرسى 
قصدى يا كيلموو ههههههههه *


----------



## انت شبعي (25 ديسمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههه *
> *شو بدك منى ميرا *
> *الحق يا كليمو بتعيب على اللبنانى بتاعك *
> *انا جاية اهدى النفوس :t33:*


 بنكوشك يابت هو فيه حد بنكوشه و بغتت عليه هون في المنتدى غيرك ههههههههه
هدي ياختي النفوس زي ما تحبي هههههههه


----------



## kalimooo (25 ديسمبر 2013)

ما يهمنيش ههههههههههههههه
===========
غنوة اسمها كدة


----------



## انت شبعي (25 ديسمبر 2013)

انا دلوقتي مندمجة مع الكينج منير
دور ع الناس


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 ديسمبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> بنكوشك يابت هو فيه حد بنكوشه و بغتت عليه هون في المنتدى غيرك ههههههههه
> هدي ياختي النفوس زي ما تحبي هههههههه



*ليه بنت البطة السودة انا هههههههههههه 
اتهدى وبطلى غتاتة 
مش عارفة اسمع حولم منك يا بنتى هههههههه :a82:
*


----------



## kalimooo (25 ديسمبر 2013)

[YOUTUBE]by6QWi5Hu4E[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## kalimooo (25 ديسمبر 2013)

تنكش اللبناني ما يهمنيش
هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 ديسمبر 2013)

kalimooo قال:


> تنكش اللبناني ما يهمنيش
> هههههههههههههههههه



*ههههههههههههههههه 
عاجبك كدا يا ميرا كليمو اتعلم المصرى ومش اى مصرى 
تنكش ههههههههههههههههه *


----------



## انت شبعي (25 ديسمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ليه بنت البطة السودة انا هههههههههههه *
> *اتهدى وبطلى غتاتة *
> *مش عارفة اسمع حولم منك يا بنتى هههههههه :a82:*


 ههههههههه اسمعي ياختي اسمعي
طب انا اعمل اذا كان رتم الاغنية اللي بسمعها سريع و مخليني مصهللة
ذنبي ايه انا الله :t33:


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 ديسمبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> ههههههههه اسمعي ياختي اسمعي
> طب انا اعمل اذا كان رتم الاغنية اللي بسمعها سريع و مخليني مصهللة
> ذنبي ايه انا الله :t33:



*يعنى انتى تصهللى ويطلع عليا انا فى الاخر هههههههههههه *


----------



## انت شبعي (25 ديسمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههه *
> *عاجبك كدا يا ميرا كليمو اتعلم المصرى ومش اى مصرى *
> *تنكش ههههههههههههههههه *


 هههههههههه 
اتعلمت المصري امتى يا كليمو اعترررررف


----------



## انت شبعي (25 ديسمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *يعنى انتى تصهللى ويطلع عليا انا فى الاخر هههههههههههه *


 هههههههههه معلشي يا اوختشي الناس لبعضيها بردو


----------



## انت شبعي (25 ديسمبر 2013)

قولولوا لا قولولوا اة _ خالد عجااااج


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 ديسمبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> هههههههههه معلشي يا اوختشي الناس لبعضيها بردو



*يلا خليها عليا وخلالالالالالالالالاص :ranting:*


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 ديسمبر 2013)

*جانا الهوى "حليم "*​


----------



## انت شبعي (25 ديسمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *يلا خليها عليا وخلالالالالالالالالاص :ranting:*


 ريلاااااكس 
انا مش عاوزاكي تتعصبي خالص
يلا اسمعي حولم بقى


----------



## kalimooo (25 ديسمبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> هههههههههه
> اتعلمت المصري امتى يا كليمو اعترررررف




هاعترف بكره الصبح لكاهن الرعية 
هو انتي كاهن يا ميرا ؟؟
هههههههههههههه


----------



## kalimooo (25 ديسمبر 2013)

مين ده حولم 
ههههههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 ديسمبر 2013)

kalimooo قال:


> مين ده حولم
> ههههههههههههه



*حووووووولم .. حليموووو .. حليم .. عبد الحليم 
*


----------



## انت شبعي (25 ديسمبر 2013)

kalimooo قال:


> هاعترف بكره الصبح لكاهن الرعية
> هو انتي كاهن يا ميرا ؟؟
> هههههههههههههه


 هعترف يعني ايه باللبناني ؟
كاهن يعني ايه باللبناني ؟
لا طبعا اني مو كاهن
حاشا و كلا يا زلمة


----------



## kalimooo (25 ديسمبر 2013)

كلمات اغنية ملحم بركات 2013
كلمات اغنية حبك كبر كتير


كلمات الاغنية

حبك كبر كتير علي قلبي وعلي فكري
خايف بكره يصير بايدك قدري قدري وعمري

يالي هواك دوبني .. حبك كبر اكتير
شرقني وغربني .. حبك كبر اكتير

خايف انا خايف من حبك انا خايف
من ظلمك من بعد من ليلي الطويل

من ليلي الطويل انا خايف

يا غريب خليك غريب .. لا تقرب مني , بتكويني
انا قلبي مش طبيب .. انا بدي مين , اه يداويني

خايف انا خايف من حبك انا خايف
من ظلمك من بعد من ليلي الطويل

من ليلي الطويل انا خايف​ 
[YOUTUBE]m28d5oa-wU0[/YOUTUBE]


​


----------



## kalimooo (25 ديسمبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> هعترف يعني ايه باللبناني ؟
> كاهن يعني ايه باللبناني ؟
> لا طبعا اني مو كاهن
> حاشا و كلا يا زلمة



هعترف= نفسها لبناني
كاهن= نفسها لبناني
===============
لا طبعا اني مو كاهن
الاصح
لا طبعا ان مش كاهن
========
مو
سورية
مش
لبنانية


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (25 ديسمبر 2013)

اغنية قديمة 
وانا مارق مريت جنب ابواب البيت 
البي اللي كانوا سكانة عبوابة ودقيت 
مافيحد لقيت ردو عليا حيطانوا
قالولي ما نسيت قلتلهم حنيت 
يا ويلي 
وين الضحكات اللي كانوا 
​


----------



## kalimooo (25 ديسمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *حووووووولم .. حليموووو .. حليم .. عبد الحليم
> *


حد ما يعرفش حولم او حليمو 
مانا عارف
طب؟
ما دام عرفت بتسأل ليه؟
هههههههههههههه


----------



## انت شبعي (25 ديسمبر 2013)

> هعترف= نفسها لبناني
> كاهن= نفسها لبناني
> ===============
> لا طبعا اني مو كاهن
> ...


ثانكس ع المعلمومة


> اغنية قديمة
> وانا مارق مريت جنب ابواب البيت
> البي اللي كانوا سكانة عبوابة ودقيت
> مافيحد لقيت ردو عليا حيطانوا
> ...


جميلة اوي الاغنية دي من الاغاني المفضلة عندي


----------



## انت شبعي (25 ديسمبر 2013)

ايديا في جيوبي _ منيرررر


----------



## kalimooo (25 ديسمبر 2013)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> اغنية قديمة
> وانا مارق مريت جنب ابواب البيت
> البي اللي كانوا سكانة عبوابة ودقيت
> مافيحد لقيت ردو عليا حيطانوا
> ...


نو ليست بقديمة كتير
لعاصي الحلاني


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 ديسمبر 2013)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> اغنية قديمة
> وانا مارق مريت جنب ابواب البيت
> البي اللي كانوا سكانة عبوابة ودقيت
> مافيحد لقيت ردو عليا حيطانوا
> ...



*جميلة الاغنية دى يا رمسيس 
بتاعة عاصى الحلانى 
*​ 


kalimooo قال:


> حد ما يعرفش حولم او حليمو
> مانا عارف
> طب؟
> ما دام عرفت بتسأل ليه؟
> هههههههههههههه


*هههههههههههههههه 
اه صحيح طالما تعرف بتسال ليه :spor22:*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (25 ديسمبر 2013)

kalimooo قال:


> نو ليست بقديمة كتير
> لعاصي الحلاني


احنا بنحكي عن الموديل 
طيب شوف دي 
سافر يا حبيبي وارجع لا تطول بالله الغيبة 
البيت من غيرك اظلم والله معطيك الهيبة 
سمعتها قبل هيك


----------



## kalimooo (25 ديسمبر 2013)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> احنا بنحكي عن الموديل
> طيب شوف دي
> سافر يا حبيبي وارجع لا تطول بالله الغيبة
> البيت من غيرك اظلم والله معطيك الهيبة
> سمعتها قبل هيك



طبعاً هيام يونس
اصبحت عجوزة الان


----------



## انت شبعي (25 ديسمبر 2013)

الزينة العاقلة _ حمادة هلال


----------



## kalimooo (25 ديسمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *جميلة الاغنية دى يا رمسيس
> بتاعة عاصى الحلانى
> *​
> 
> ...



فاكر نفسي بغني مع شادية
حليمو بقولها كدة لشادية
هههههههههههه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (25 ديسمبر 2013)

عجوزة ولا ختيارة 
وضح لو سمحت 

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 ديسمبر 2013)

kalimooo قال:


> فاكر نفسي بغني مع شادية
> حليمو بقولها كدة لشادية
> هههههههههههه



*ههههههههه مش تقول كدا *


----------



## kalimooo (25 ديسمبر 2013)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> عجوزة ولا ختيارة
> وضح لو سمحت
> 
> ​


ايه دة انت بتعرف تتكلم لبناني؟
ختيارة لبناني
عجوزة مصري
حيزبون سوري


----------



## kalimooo (25 ديسمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههه مش تقول كدا *


مانا قولت خلاص


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 ديسمبر 2013)

*عدت اﻻيام "عمرو دياب"*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (25 ديسمبر 2013)

مش انا امباح
قولت انا بعيد عيد الميلاد 
مرتين كل سنة 
والسنة دي مرة واحدة لو عشت لحد7-1
​


----------



## kalimooo (25 ديسمبر 2013)

[YOUTUBE]ISgo_ZeoYyA[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## انت شبعي (25 ديسمبر 2013)

بالحظ و بالصدف _ منير


----------



## kalimooo (25 ديسمبر 2013)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> مش انا امباح
> قولت انا بعيد عيد الميلاد
> مرتين كل سنة
> والسنة دي مرة واحدة لو عشت لحد7-1
> ​



قصدك مبارح...
ايوة يعني ايه؟؟


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (25 ديسمبر 2013)

يعني كنت في بلاد الشام بعيد 25 -12 
واسافر مصر اعيد 7-1
كل سنة بالطريقة دية


----------



## انت شبعي (25 ديسمبر 2013)

نانســـــي​


----------



## kawasaki (25 ديسمبر 2013)

*أنا كنت مآمن و مسلم لوعودك ليا .. و كلامك حلو و مترتب و مأثر فيا *
*معاك بجد كان قلبي طيب .. مقلتش انا غير حاضر و طيب *
*و انتا غاوي وعود في الهوى .. كل سنة بقى و انت طيب *

*دلوقتي مهما تقول و تعيد و عينيك تدمع .. حفظت كل كلامك صم تحب اسمع *
*معاك بجد كان قلبي طيب .. مقلتش انا غير حاضر و طيب *
*و انتا غاوي وعود في الهوى .. كل سنة بقى و انت طيب *

*أنا ليه أسيب نفسي لأوهام و افضل اتحمل .. ضيعت عمري معاك في كلام و عايزني أكمل *
*معاك بجد كان قلبي طيب .. مقلتش انا غير حاضر و طيب *
*و انتا غاوي وعود في الهوى .. كل سنة بقى و انت طيب *



*[YOUTUBE]/00IDn9FMlx0[/YOUTUBE]*​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (25 ديسمبر 2013)

تعبت منك ... اليسا


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 ديسمبر 2013)

*
يا خلى القلب "حليم"*​


----------



## zaki (26 ديسمبر 2013)

[YOUTUBE]KPmPbBhgwZI[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 ديسمبر 2013)

* انا بحبك اكتر "عمرو دياب"*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (26 ديسمبر 2013)

[YOUTUBE]gIITsvzkqnQ[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## zaki (27 ديسمبر 2013)

*make me move like a freak alexandra stan​*
[YOUTUBE]lAhHNCfA7NI[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 ديسمبر 2013)

*اوقات بتوب "ساتر ميخائيل"*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 ديسمبر 2013)

*
ايها الفخارى الاعظم*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 ديسمبر 2013)

*دايس على عسلك 
"هايدى منتصر"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (27 ديسمبر 2013)

بيانو  .. عمر  خيرت ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 ديسمبر 2013)

*
نفسى ارتمى تحت رجلك 

"هايدى منتصر"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (27 ديسمبر 2013)

بحبك  يا لبنان .. فيروز​


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 ديسمبر 2013)

*
  ساعات "اليسا"*​


----------



## zaki (28 ديسمبر 2013)

[YOUTUBE]mNjJnR2WJ8U[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## thebreak-up (28 ديسمبر 2013)

*مجموعة ترانيم ميلادية بصوت ماجدة الرومي.*


----------



## R.O.R.O (29 ديسمبر 2013)

*يا م ر ى م *
​


----------



## zaki (29 ديسمبر 2013)

[YOUTUBE]fRcdejStno8[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## انت شبعي (29 ديسمبر 2013)

يا حمام بتنوح ليه _ منير


----------



## R.O.R.O (29 ديسمبر 2013)

*مراحمك يا إلهى *​


----------



## zaki (29 ديسمبر 2013)

[YOUTUBE]ftdkCH-9ECI[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## انت شبعي (29 ديسمبر 2013)

المرجيحة – محمود الليثي


----------



## چاكس (29 ديسمبر 2013)

*جنات - انا نسيتك على فكرة*


----------



## R.O.R.O (29 ديسمبر 2013)

*
افتح فاى بالتسبيح *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (29 ديسمبر 2013)

*
مراحمك يا إلهى *​


----------



## انت شبعي (29 ديسمبر 2013)

انا قولتهالك من اولها _ لؤي


----------



## joeseph.jesus (29 ديسمبر 2013)

امس انتهينا - فيروز


----------



## R.O.R.O (29 ديسمبر 2013)

* 
لمسة شفاء ... لمسة حياة ... تلمسني بإيدك ده أنت الإله أنا عندى إيمان  ...
 تشفيني الآن ...
 لو هالمس ثوبك ما أنت الحنان
 اشفيني ... من  كل ضعف في اشفيني ... م الشهوة وم الخطية 
اشفيني ... محتاج لك يا فادي  اشفيني ... اشفيني ... اشفيني 
 جاي لك بذنوب ... ندمان وباتوب ... طالب  غفرانك بدم المصلوب بامسك في إيديك ...
 وبصدق فيك ... يايسوع اشفيني أنا  راجع ليك
*​


----------



## johna&jesus (29 ديسمبر 2013)

انا اناء اسود كاسر عليل​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (30 ديسمبر 2013)

بسمع اغنيتي المفضلة اللي لازم اسمعها كل سنة 

[YOUTUBE]jziWP4KMhg4[/YOUTUBE]

وفي كل عام نسهر ننام نستني في منامنا
يمكن يفوت تحت البيوت يوهبنا احلامنا

هات احلامنا يابابا نويل
هاتلي حبيبتي في قطر الليل
وارحل بينا قلوبنا حزينة
بس بشرط لأخر الليل

بأبأأأأرررر ترررررتااااااا

مرت سنين متفرقين والدمعه في عنينا
امتي الزمان يرجع زمان ونلاقي بعضينا
هات احلامنا يابابا نويل
خدني وروحله في قطر الليل
وارحل بينا قلبونا حزينة
بس بشرط لأخر الليل

بأبأأأأرررر ترررررتااااااا
30:​


----------



## johna&jesus (31 ديسمبر 2013)

`الجوع العاطفى 
ابونا داود


----------



## انت شبعي (31 ديسمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> بسمع اغنيتي المفضلة اللي لازم اسمعها كل سنة ​
> 
> [YOUTUBE]jziWP4KMhg4[/YOUTUBE]​
> وفي كل عام نسهر ننام نستني في منامنا
> ...


 طب ايه 
بأبأأأأرررر ترررررتااااااا​ 
الشريط كان بيسف و لا ايه :t9:


----------



## انت شبعي (31 ديسمبر 2013)

قبل ما انام في حاجات لازم اعملها _ ابو الليف


----------



## soso a (31 ديسمبر 2013)

نشيد المخلوقات - نزار فارس
مَع كُلِّ السّماوات تُنشِدُ مَجدَكَ مَع كُلِّ السّحابات تَنشُرُ لُطفَكَ
 مَع كُلِّ النَيِّرات تَرفَعُ سُبحَكَ مَع كُلِّ المَخلوقات سأَهتِفُ :
 إلَهي ، يا ما أجمَلَكَ ما أعظَمَ اسمَكَ في الأرضِ كُلِّها
 إلَهي ، يا ما أجمَلَكَ ما أعظَمَ اسمَكَ ما أبهاك في خَلائِقِكَ
 في السّهولِ وَالجبال مَع كُلِّ الرّياحين وَمِن أعلى التِلال مَع هَمساتِ النَسيم.
 مَع نَغمَةِ الشّلاَّل وَطُهر اليّاسَمين مَع زَهرِ البَساتين سَأَهتِفُ :
 مَع مِياهِ البِحار وَامتِدادِ المُحيط مَع خَريرِ الأنهار وَانسِكابِ اليَنابيع
 مَع كَرَمِ الأمطار وَالثَّلجِ وَالجَليد وَكَلَهيبِ النّار سَأَهتِفُ


----------



## johna&jesus (31 ديسمبر 2013)

وحشنابعض 
رامى جمااااال


----------



## My Rock (31 ديسمبر 2013)

لدنيانا قد اتيت لفاديا بزي


----------



## oesi no (31 ديسمبر 2013)

كللت السنة بجودك


----------



## soso a (31 ديسمبر 2013)

بصوت نيافة الأنبا موسى
*ترنيمة كللت السنة بجودك 
*


----------



## soso a (1 يناير 2014)

[YOUTUBE]Lh01trQFvq4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 يناير 2014)

*اسعد واحدة "اليسا"*​


----------



## soso a (1 يناير 2014)

*"قصتنا حبّينا"*


----------



## kalimooo (1 يناير 2014)

[YOUTUBE]-mKL7N-oStc[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## soso a (1 يناير 2014)

[YOUTUBE]4Wf5TyExFQE[/YOUTUBE]​
​​


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 يناير 2014)

*
ادنو اليك ارتاح *​


----------



## johna&jesus (2 يناير 2014)

اسألك فتعملنى​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (2 يناير 2014)

[YOUTUBE]VE0dSSsDGHA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## YOYO JESUS (2 يناير 2014)

[YOUTUBE]jL0BXwnkx3g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (2 يناير 2014)

*مشغولة الناس عني علي طول
وانت مشغول بيا ومسؤل عني
ولو عنك بعُدي يطول
بترجع نفسي لو ضلت

كل قلوب الناس اتخلت 
عني وهموم الكون خلت
القلب يشيب من احزانه
ومعاك شمس الافراح طلت

احتجت لناس بعدتت عني
ونديت عملوا مش سامعني
وحدك انت يارب تعييني
وحدك تشفي القلب الميت
..

♫ بولس ملاك

*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 يناير 2014)

*عايشالك "اليسا"*​


----------



## انت شبعي (2 يناير 2014)

كماننة _ فؤش :ura1:


----------



## johna&jesus (2 يناير 2014)

متفائلة للحجة اليساااا


----------



## انت شبعي (2 يناير 2014)

ابو الليــــــــــــــــــــــف​


----------



## انت شبعي (2 يناير 2014)

سبونج بوب _ حمادة هلال​


----------



## johna&jesus (2 يناير 2014)

كان فى كنيسة​


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 يناير 2014)

*انا بعشقك "ميادة الحناوى"*​


----------



## johna&jesus (2 يناير 2014)

اتكل عليك​


----------



## johna&jesus (3 يناير 2014)

مريم ام الغلابه


----------



## انت شبعي (3 يناير 2014)

فيه ناس و ناس _ خالد عجاج


----------



## johna&jesus (3 يناير 2014)

قولو للصديق خيرررر​


----------



## انت شبعي (3 يناير 2014)

ترنيمة يا عدرا يا امي


----------



## انت شبعي (3 يناير 2014)

*يا ضلمة مالك في القلوب ماشية وبتمدي
يا بتول يا أم النور مدي الإيدين مدي
الشر ساد وجحودنا زاد
ساعدي اللي قلبه فيه سواد
اطلبي نبطل عناد وللبعاد شدي*
اللي ساب ايد المسيح والديب مسك ايده
واللي بيخدم حد تاني غير يسوع سيده
انتي أمه اهتمي به
صلي ليه ورجعيه
ده اللي يخسر نفسه ايه في الدنيا دي يفيده
وأنا اللي سيبت يسوع حبيبي وشري حبيته
حنني قلبي الحجر اللي هجر بيته
قلبي شر كتير ماليه.. حد غير الهي فيه​


----------



## انت شبعي (3 يناير 2014)

*كل السنين ما تفوت يا ربي
و كل عمري ما يجري بيا
بكتشف يوم بعد يوم
أنا قد إيه مليان خطية
و كل ما يمر الزمان
بتبان عيوبي المتدارية
احسبها ألقى إن حبك
رغم نقصي كتير عليا
و إن وقفت قصاد مرايتي
ببقى خجلان من حقيقتي
بس بلقى الحب دايما
بيناديني فكلمتك

القرار:
أنت أعظم أب شفته
انت أروع حب عشته
الزمان بتزيد قساوته
إنت اطيب قلب حب
لما بسأل ليه حاببني
بلقى صوتك بيجاوبني
مهما يحصل انت ابني
و مهما كان الأب أب

بتناديني و بتعاتبني
مهما سبتك مش سايبني
كل هدفك إن اعيش العمر كله فنعمتك
لسة الزمان فاكر و يشهد
اني ياما كسرت قلبك
لسة فاكر لما فضلت البعاد و هجرت دربك
يوم ما غمّى الوهم عيني
سبت بيتي و بعت حبك
يوم ما كان نظرة عينيك
رغم اللي كان بتقول بحبك
و اما جيت ارجع اليك
بصيت لقيت صورتي فعنيك
زي الخروف الضال لقتني
فوق كتافك شلتني

محسبتنيش عن جرحي ليك
لملمت أوجاعي بإيديك
و لقيت إيديك ممدودة ليا
و جوه حضنك خدتني
انا مفتكرش لنفسي حاجة واحدة حلوة بطول ماضيّ
و ابقى ايه غير قلب قاسي
شخص مولود بالخطية
أنا اللي بعرف بس اخون
و انسى الوعود و اجرح فاديّ
كنت طول عمري بسيبك و انت بتدور عليّ
مش بجيلك غير في جرحي
عمري ما افتكرك في فرحي
قلبي دايما ناسي انك
انت مصدر فرحتي

بس رغم قساوتي بيّ
بلقى ايدك مش ايديّ
لما عيني في مرة تبكي
هي تمسح دمعتي *​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (3 يناير 2014)




----------



## soso a (3 يناير 2014)

أعطنا ربِّ قبل كل عطاء أن نحطَّ التفاتة في سناك 
 كل ما دون وجهك الجمِّ وهمٌ اعطنا ربِّ أعطنا أن نراكَ.​


----------



## انت شبعي (3 يناير 2014)

جون - حمادة هلال


----------



## YOYO JESUS (3 يناير 2014)

وهى عاملة اية دلوقتى
ومين هون عليها الوقت
^_^
​


----------



## انت شبعي (3 يناير 2014)

* لما عدوي يحاربني يتعبني ويشككني
ويحاول إنه يزعجني فيك أحتمي
 يا برجي العالي يا ملجأي الغالي
يا صخرة آمالي فيك أحتمي*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (3 يناير 2014)

[YOUTUBE]Mdw6zYwLNWI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## انت شبعي (3 يناير 2014)

افرح و علي الكاسيت _ وائل جسااااااار :dance:


----------



## انت شبعي (3 يناير 2014)

الدنيا حلوة _ نانسي ننوسة :a63:


----------



## YOYO JESUS (3 يناير 2014)

[YOUTUBE]2nfVapA_v-M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## YOYO JESUS (3 يناير 2014)

[YOUTUBE]8n8uRA6kFdw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## انت شبعي (3 يناير 2014)

*افراحنا بتكلمل بحضورك دة انت السر لكل سرور *
*انت وهبت الافراح لينا ايوة اصله فرح في النور*
*:ura1::ura1::ura1: *​


----------



## انت شبعي (3 يناير 2014)

يسوع رفيقي


----------



## soso a (3 يناير 2014)

[YOUTUBE]FyhtPrLfYSI[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## soso a (3 يناير 2014)

كيف لي أن اشفى من حبك
من يداوي جرح شوقي اليك
كيف لي ان اشفى من بحثي عنك
و وجعي اليك
من يوقف ادماني على عشقك
من يوقف سكرتي في عينينك
ابسط صلاتي اليك على الليل
نارا لمجامر العاشقين
نارا نارا
و انتظر مع الفجر وجهك
انشد لك مع القديسين
اناشيد الحب يا رب​


----------



## انت شبعي (3 يناير 2014)

من لي سواك يحميني من كل شر قائم من لي سواك يرويني من كل نبع فائض


----------



## انت شبعي (3 يناير 2014)

انا كل حاجة حلمت بيها لقيتها فيك 
♥


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 يناير 2014)

*
اﻻ انت "نجاة"*​


----------



## انت شبعي (4 يناير 2014)

ترنيمتي اللي بسمعها ع طووول
مين احن منك التجئ اليه


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 يناير 2014)

*
م ر ى م *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 يناير 2014)

*صدفة "عايدة الايوبى"*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (6 يناير 2014)

*كل قلوب الناس اتخلت
عني وهموم الكون خلت
القلب يشيب من احزانه
ومعاك شمس الاحزان طلت 

مشغولة الناس ♫
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (6 يناير 2014)

*انا سلمتك كل حياتي
وبقول دايما تبقا مشيئتك

اصل انا حتي بقلبي الخاطي
جربت حنانك وعرفتك
...

هارمي كل اتكالي عليك ♪
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 يناير 2014)

*بعد الليالى "عمرو دياب"*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (6 يناير 2014)

*امســـــــ يـــــــ ايدي ـــــارب ـــــــك
زي بطرس زمان
امــــــ قــــــ يغرق ـــــرب ـــــــا
مسكت ايديه بحنان
ورفعـــــ وســــ الموج ــط ــــته
واديته سلام وامان
وانــــ زيـــــ ياربي ـــــه ــــــا
امسك ايدي كمان 
..

امسك يارب ايدي ♫
*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (6 يناير 2014)

وانت معايا -هايدي-​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 يناير 2014)

تحففففة بمعنى الكلمة 
​
[YOUTUBE]ySQIGdY25fo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## YOYO JESUS (7 يناير 2014)

*كل ما بقدر يوم أنساك**
برجع أدور وأستناك
حابب تعبي لأنه عشانك
راضيه بغلبي لأنه معاك*
*
لأنك حبيبي وحلمي اللي غاب
قلبي بيرفض يبطل عذاب
وكل اللي غايب تملي بينساه
ودايماً يفكرني بيك الغياب

* 

*بشوفك معايا ولو مش معايا
وادور وادور وعمري يفوت
تعبنا ولا مره قلنا كفايه
ولا حتى يقدر يفرقنا موت

[YOUTUBE]ZDWSGObonzk[/YOUTUBE]
*​


----------



## soso a (7 يناير 2014)

[YOUTUBE]umxtwOV4lk0[/YOUTUBE]​
​​


----------



## soso a (7 يناير 2014)

[YOUTUBE]z9XRrNP2Bp4[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 يناير 2014)

*اجمل احساس "اليسا"*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 يناير 2014)

*قولى حاجة "حليــــــــم"*​


----------



## kalimooo (8 يناير 2014)

[YOUTUBE]DNLrH50XU2g&feature=player_detailpage[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## johna&jesus (8 يناير 2014)

انا شيخ فلتاااااااااااااااان​


----------



## انت شبعي (8 يناير 2014)

ترنيمة لما عدوي يحاربني


----------



## johna&jesus (8 يناير 2014)

انا لك على طوووووووووووول
حليم​


----------



## انت شبعي (8 يناير 2014)

ترنيمة من لي سواك يحميني من كل شر قائم


----------



## kalimooo (8 يناير 2014)

كان يوم حبك أجمل صدفة..حليموووووووو


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 يناير 2014)

*
بتغيب بتروح " اليسا وراغب علامة "*​


----------



## انت شبعي (8 يناير 2014)

احلم معايا _ حمزة نمرة


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 يناير 2014)

*على بالى حبيبى " اليسا "*​


----------



## انت شبعي (8 يناير 2014)

كينج كونج - ابو الليف


----------



## انت شبعي (8 يناير 2014)

بتمون - اليسا


----------



## kalimooo (8 يناير 2014)

مغرور
  عبد الحليم حافظ


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 يناير 2014)

*عايشالك "اليسا"*​


----------



## انت شبعي (8 يناير 2014)

يا احلى منهم _ ايهاب توفيق


----------



## kalimooo (8 يناير 2014)

[YOUTUBE]Z_FkdtV11O0&feature=player_detailpage[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## kalimooo (8 يناير 2014)

* بأمر الحب*


----------



## انت شبعي (8 يناير 2014)

يا جماعة بليز اي حد يشارك في الموضوع دة يكتب اسم الاغنية و اسم المطرب عشان اعرف هو بيسمع ايه لان الفيديوهات مش بتظهر عندي


----------



## YOYO JESUS (8 يناير 2014)

[YOUTUBE]sU_qdzn5c04[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 يناير 2014)

*ريحة الحبايب "عمرو دياب "*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (8 يناير 2014)

تأمل اشتقت لخلاصك يا رب -ابونا داود-​


----------



## انت شبعي (8 يناير 2014)

سبونج بوب _ حمادة هلال


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 يناير 2014)

*بعد الليالى "عمرو دياب"*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (8 يناير 2014)

فيلم 
غبي منة فية


----------



## +Sameh+ (8 يناير 2014)

تأمل فلسفة الألم -البابا شنودة-​


----------



## انت شبعي (8 يناير 2014)

كماننة _ فؤش


----------



## انت شبعي (8 يناير 2014)

الايام الحلوة _ ايهاب توفيق


----------



## johna&jesus (8 يناير 2014)

فرشت رمل البحر 
كاظم ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 يناير 2014)

*جانا الهوا "حليـــــــــم"*​


----------



## johna&jesus (8 يناير 2014)

اخر مقابله 
تامر عاشوووووور​


----------



## انت شبعي (8 يناير 2014)

مش عايزة غيرك انت - شيرين


----------



## johna&jesus (8 يناير 2014)

تتجوزيينى​


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 يناير 2014)

*قولى حاجة "حليــــــــــم"*​


----------



## انت شبعي (8 يناير 2014)

فرحة عمري _ مي سليم


----------



## johna&jesus (8 يناير 2014)

ليه مستنتيش​


----------



## انت شبعي (8 يناير 2014)

معاك _ ساموزين


----------



## +KiMO+ (8 يناير 2014)

*Parapapapa*


*DJ ReMiX*


*loona*
​


----------



## انت شبعي (8 يناير 2014)

Crazy Man قال:


> *Parapapapa*​
> 
> 
> *DJ ReMiX*​
> ...


انجليزي دة يا مرسي ههههههههه


----------



## johna&jesus (9 يناير 2014)

*حماقي - من قلبي بغني   *


----------



## انت شبعي (9 يناير 2014)

هي الحالة ايه _ حكيم


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 يناير 2014)

*اسمر يا اسمرانى "حليــــــــــم"*​


----------



## انت شبعي (9 يناير 2014)

بسمع اغنية قديمة لفؤش بس بحبها اوي
اسمها لا اظن


----------



## +KiMO+ (9 يناير 2014)

انت شبعي قال:


> انجليزي دة يا مرسي ههههههههه




هههههههههه ايوة

ديجي ريميكس


----------



## انت شبعي (9 يناير 2014)

Crazy Man قال:


> هههههههههه ايوة
> 
> ديجي ريميكس


 انت فين يا مرسي
كنا بنتكلم ع الخاص و فجأة اختفيت


----------



## YOYO JESUS (9 يناير 2014)

*من قلبى بغنى
حماقى
*​


----------



## johna&jesus (9 يناير 2014)

قولو للصديق خيررر​


----------



## soso a (9 يناير 2014)

[YOUTUBE]1YGsPDG-fBA[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## soso a (9 يناير 2014)

معك لا اخاف

 إلى العمق نحوك أسير... حيث الصيد ربي وفير
 معك اغتنيت أنا الفقير... بثقة أهبك كل ذاتي
 في العمق التقيت بك... في صمت قلبي اختبرتك
 تعالى الآن بكل مُلكك... أنت لدربي أوفى صديق

 معك لا أخاف... يا سيد حياتي
 عندك لا أخاف... أن ألقي شباكي
 في بحر حبك... يســـوع
 أجد راحتي... وســلامي
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 يناير 2014)

* تملى معااك "عمرو دياب"*​


----------



## oesi no (10 يناير 2014)

نور وملح هايدى منتصر


----------



## انت شبعي (10 يناير 2014)

ربي يسوع يا نور العالم


----------



## YOYO JESUS (10 يناير 2014)

[YOUTUBE]ZDWSGObonzk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 يناير 2014)

*سبت فراغ كبير"عمرو دياب"*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (10 يناير 2014)

*فوق من اللى انت فيه
عمرو دياب
*​


----------



## انت شبعي (10 يناير 2014)

البحر - مصطفى قمر


----------



## +Sameh+ (10 يناير 2014)

انتي بلاد طيبة - منير وانوشكا -​


----------



## انت شبعي (10 يناير 2014)

+Sameh+ قال:


> انتي بلاد طيبة - منير وانوشكا -​


 يابني ذاكر يابني
الاغاني مش هتنفعك دة ايه الجيل دة ياربي


----------



## +Sameh+ (10 يناير 2014)

اني لرافع عيناي -الفريق القبطي-​


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 يناير 2014)

*فى عيووونك "اليسا"*​


----------



## انت شبعي (11 يناير 2014)

طهقان زهقان متضايق _ ريكووووو


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 يناير 2014)

*متفائلة "اليسا"*​


----------



## soso a (11 يناير 2014)

[YOUTUBE]HKar4SMsNZg[/YOUTUBE]​
​​


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 يناير 2014)

*ساعات ساعات "الصبوحة"*​


----------



## انت شبعي (11 يناير 2014)

من اولها _ لؤي


----------



## انت شبعي (11 يناير 2014)

ثقة في حد _ ابو الليف


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 يناير 2014)

*نسيت النوم "رضا"*​


----------



## انت شبعي (11 يناير 2014)

نسيني الدنيا _ راغب علامة


----------



## انت شبعي (11 يناير 2014)

برتاح معاك


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 يناير 2014)

*ريحة الحبايب "عمرو دياب"*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 يناير 2014)

*وبينا معاد "عمرو دياب"*​


----------



## انت شبعي (11 يناير 2014)

خبيني - فؤش


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 يناير 2014)

*سبت فراغ كبير"عمرو دياب"*​


----------



## انت شبعي (12 يناير 2014)

ترنيمة ثقلت حمولي


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 يناير 2014)

*عدت الايام "عمرو دياب"*​


----------



## انت شبعي (13 يناير 2014)

يدق الباب _ عمرو دياب


----------



## انت شبعي (13 يناير 2014)

علم قلبي الغرام _ عمرو


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 يناير 2014)

*اللى بينى وبينك "عمرو دياب"*​


----------



## انت شبعي (13 يناير 2014)

كينج كونج _ ابو الليف


----------



## kalimooo (13 يناير 2014)

*طوني قطان لو مكتوب عليا*


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 يناير 2014)

*بعد الليالى "عمرو دياب"*​


----------



## انت شبعي (13 يناير 2014)

رافضك يا زماني _ مدحت صالح


----------



## oesi no (13 يناير 2014)

شدى الضفاير حنان ماضى


----------



## soso a (13 يناير 2014)

[YOUTUBE]0mgz-6GfHlU&list=PLUgxdbEYZlpyb8WWHX-HdKB2SLq2-tPeN[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## paul iraqe (13 يناير 2014)

كلمات

لماجدة الرومي


----------



## soso a (13 يناير 2014)

[YOUTUBE]1gov3UTHTOk[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 يناير 2014)

*انا بعشقك "ميادة الحناوى"*​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (13 يناير 2014)

اليسااااا..... اواخر الشتا


----------



## soso a (13 يناير 2014)

ابكى 

منير ​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (13 يناير 2014)

برة الشبابيك

منييييير


----------



## johna&jesus (13 يناير 2014)

عقدة ذنب
رامى جمال


----------



## soso a (14 يناير 2014)

[YOUTUBE]86dagxYWKmY[/YOUTUBE]​
​​


----------



## johna&jesus (14 يناير 2014)

لو لسا باقى
شيرين​


----------



## +Sameh+ (14 يناير 2014)

الرجاء -البابا شنودة-​


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 يناير 2014)

*ضمنى على صدرك "كاظم الساهر"*​


----------



## johna&jesus (14 يناير 2014)

انا من غيرك بكون 
سوووومة


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (14 يناير 2014)

مشاعر
شرين


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 يناير 2014)

*فى عيونك "اليسا"*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 يناير 2014)

*متفائلة "اليسا "*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 يناير 2014)

*مش كل الي بنحبهم هيكونو لينا   ولا كل الي بنحبهم لايقين علينا
ممكن نلاقي الي ياما حلمنا بيهم ويلاقونا  منلاقيش الحب فيهم

وساعات بنشوف الحب وهو ميشوفناش  وساعات يقابلنا الحب ويمشي ومعرفناش
وساعات بيجينا الحب ويمشي كأنه مجاش  وكتير بيسبنا الحب وجرحه مبيسبناش
ساعااات "اليسا"
*​


----------



## انت شبعي (14 يناير 2014)

كل يوم _ تامر عاشور


----------



## soso a (14 يناير 2014)

[YOUTUBE]CyfYwwI7wJE[/YOUTUBE]​
​​


----------



## soso a (14 يناير 2014)

طمنى طمنى قلقانة على بكرة وسط ده كله هعيشه إزاى 
 مُش لاقى فَرح تشوفه عينىّ بس وعدت وقولت أنا جاى 

 مركبى بتخبَّطها الريح قلبى جوة ضلوعه جريح
 بس الخوف بإيديك يتبدِّد كُل الدين وياك يتسدِّد
 أنا مطمن وأنا وياك لىّ مكان محجوز فى سماك

 + يمكِن خوفى يغلِب مَرّة واثِق وعدك وعد أكيد
 مهما الموج كان عالى علىَّ بيك راح يبقى قلبى شديد

 + يبقى إزاى أقلق أو أخاف بكرة أنا ضامنه خلاص وياك
 هو فى إيدك دبَّره إنتَ وإملاه خير مِن بحر غِناك


----------



## Samir poet (14 يناير 2014)

*بتفرج على مسرحية المايسترو اللى انا رفعتها على حسابى
الخاص بموقع الفيديوهات اليوتيوب ويارب تعجبكم  بجد جميلة اوى

[YOUTUBE]13akIYpc7Qg[/YOUTUBE]
*​


----------



## oesi no (14 يناير 2014)

https://soundcloud.com/m-h-m-elzoghby/shereen-khayneen-master-2014


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 يناير 2014)

*تسلم اﻻيادى *​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 يناير 2014)

*تسلم اﻻيادى *
​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (14 يناير 2014)

انت مني ... يااااارا


----------



## aalyhabib (14 يناير 2014)

25 / 30 ........ أبراهيم  عيسي​


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 يناير 2014)

*يا حمام بتنوح ليه "منير"*​


----------



## روزا فكري (14 يناير 2014)

متحاسبنيش شيرين​


----------



## oesi no (14 يناير 2014)

عمرى ما ابكى تانى على حد  حط بينا الف حيطة سد 
ده اللى خان وبالسهل يوم هد  غنى عن التعريف 
*شيرين   شكرا يا شهم *


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (14 يناير 2014)

اني لرافع عينايا الي السماء 
ويدايا ممدوتان اليك يارب العلا 
اسمع صلاتي واستجيب دعاااااااي


----------



## johna&jesus (14 يناير 2014)

وقف دماغك​


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 يناير 2014)

*ريحة الحبايب "عمرو دياب"*​


----------



## johna&jesus (15 يناير 2014)

هتعيش وتموت ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 يناير 2014)

*قلبى وروحى وعمرى "محمد فؤاد"*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 يناير 2014)

*اه بعد الليالى "عمرو دياب"*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 يناير 2014)

*ساعات ساعات "صباح"*​


----------



## paul iraqe (15 يناير 2014)

دكيت باب الجار - كل ظنتي بابي

غناء \ كاظم الساهر


----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 يناير 2014)

[YOUTUBE]tRv-cOuHUdo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 يناير 2014)

عارفنى _ هايدى منتصر


----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 يناير 2014)

[YOUTUBE]4vzyy_zdA1w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 يناير 2014)

[YOUTUBE]30WscKdLnpw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## soso a (15 يناير 2014)

ا أنت حبيبي و لا ربينا سوى 
وقصتنا الغريبي شلعها الهوى 
و صرت عنك غريبي انساني يا حبيبي 

امبارح تلاقينا قعدنا عاحجر
برد و حوالينا عريان السجر
خزقنا الصور و محينا القمر
ردتلو مكاتيبو و ردلي مكاتيبي
كل من طوي شراعو و راح بهالمدى
ولدين و ضاعوا عاجسر الصدى
تفارقنا بهدا و الدنيي هدا
بخاطري صليلي تسعد يا حبيبي

لا أنت حبيبي و لا ربينا سوى
وقصتنا الغريبي شلعها الهوى
و صرت عنك غريبي انساني يا حبيبي​


----------



## soso a (15 يناير 2014)

خذنى بعينك ​


----------



## soso a (15 يناير 2014)

*لشو الحكي*
​


----------



## soso a (15 يناير 2014)

كفى يا قلب تشرد في ربوعو
ومتل الطفل تسأل عن رجوعو

***
حبني اليوم
وانساني بكرا

بحفظلك دوم
في قلبي ذكرى

شو نفع اللوم 
شو نفع الحسرة

حبني اليوم
وانساني بكرا 

***

حبك ضباب 
وغيوم بتدور

كل الهضاب
وكل الزهور

أنا زهرة لقلبك
يحييها قربك

داويها بحبك 
بغيومك مرة

***
حبني اليوم
وانساني بكرا

بحفظلك دوم
في قلبي ذكرى

شو نفع اللوم 
شو نفع الحسرة

حبني اليوم
وانساني بكر​


----------



## soso a (15 يناير 2014)

[YOUTUBE]eIl7e67AhFw[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 يناير 2014)

*ساعات بشتاق "محمد فؤاد"*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 يناير 2014)

ترنيمة 
انا امؤمن انا المفدي 
انا ليا في السما نصيب 

​


----------



## kawasaki (15 يناير 2014)

*حكايات *
*عمورررررري*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 يناير 2014)

*اشكيك لمين " كاظم الساهر"*​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (15 يناير 2014)

اليسا .. حبك وجع


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 يناير 2014)

*بسلم عليك "مصطفى قمر"*​


----------



## soso a (15 يناير 2014)

صورتى 
غاده رجب ​


----------



## soso a (15 يناير 2014)

لماذا تخليت عنى 
غاده رجب 
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 يناير 2014)

*حيراان " محمد فؤاد "*​


----------



## johna&jesus (15 يناير 2014)

فكرت 
رامى صبرى​


----------



## soso a (15 يناير 2014)

*أوقات بحن *

غاده رجب

​


----------



## soso a (15 يناير 2014)

انا كتير
 انا الف حاجه علي بعضها.. في حاجه واحده
 انا واحدة عايشه لوحدها .. مش حاسه وحِدة
 في ضحكي حزن غريب اوي .. وفي حزني ضحكه

 إحساسي لو مرة اتأذي يمكن أموت بعديه
 وعشان كده متحفظه ومش عايزه أغامر بيه

 بحبني وبكره شعوري بحبي ليه
 مش اي حاجه تمسني تأثر عليا​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 يناير 2014)

*اذا كنت بعذابي راضي
وجاي تا ترجعني
انا ياحبيبي جرح الماضي
بعده عم يوجعني

**♪**وائل جسار**
♫ موجوع
*​


----------



## soso a (16 يناير 2014)

*♫*"متاخدة من الأيام"*♫*

*♫**شيرين **♫*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 يناير 2014)

*جــــــــــــوه الحاجات الحلوة ميت مليون وجــــــــع
كان طبعه قاسي لكنه برضو كان جـــــدع

♫شيرين
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 يناير 2014)

*يوم من عمرى " حليــــــــــــم "*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 يناير 2014)

*


أأأأأأه ملاحق صوت عنادي سكوت
بنبضي كأنها نهايه
يضيق نفسي كأني بموووت
وروحي معافره جوايا ...

♫شيرين
♪ مش خايفه
*​


----------



## soso a (16 يناير 2014)

اغنيه مش فاهمه منها حاجه 

ههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 يناير 2014)

soso a قال:


> اغنيه مش فاهمه منها حاجه
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههههه​


*احب انا الاغانى دى 
علشان بحب اكون مش فاهمة حاجة 30:*​


----------



## soso a (16 يناير 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *احب انا الاغانى دى
> علشان بحب اكون مش فاهمة حاجة 30:*​



هههههههههههههههههههه

طيب هاتى اى اغنيه هندى واسمعيها 

بس انا اعتقد اللى بسمعها فرنسى 

واختك ضليعه باللغه الفرنسيه 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 يناير 2014)

soso a قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> طيب هاتى اى اغنيه هندى واسمعيها
> 
> ...


*ههههههههه يا خسارة 
لو ايطالى كنت ساعدتك فيها 
ماليش فى الفرنساوى هههههههههه *


----------



## soso a (16 يناير 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههه يا خسارة
> لو ايطالى كنت ساعدتك فيها
> ماليش فى الفرنساوى هههههههههه *


ههههههههههههههههههه

خلاص ندور على ايطالى ونبعتهولك 

ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 يناير 2014)

soso a قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> خلاص ندور على ايطالى ونبعتهولك
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههه


ههههههههههههههههههه 
ماشى ولو فيه المانى شغال 
انا ضاليعة فى كل انواع اللغات :crazy_pil​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 يناير 2014)

*تركني وغااب وغاااب 
وجوه في االعيون دمعه
فراق احباب احباب
فراق مكتوب بلا رجعه

♫ يادنيا
♪ جورج وسوف

*​


----------



## soso a (16 يناير 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه
> ماشى ولو فيه المانى شغال
> انا ضاليعة فى كل انواع اللغات :crazy_pil​



طيب اشمعنا الفرنساوى اللى ضايعه فيه مش ضاليعه 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

حلوه ضاليعه الا اسبليتها كده صح ولا خطا 
هههههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 يناير 2014)

soso a قال:


> طيب اشمعنا الفرنساوى اللى ضايعه فيه مش ضاليعه
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ...



*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
اصلى اتولدت فى انجلترا 
واتربيت فى المانيا 
واخيرا قومت من الحلم لقتنى فى فرنسا 
من يومها وانا احبش الفرنساوى ههههههههههههههههههه *


----------



## soso a (16 يناير 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> اصلى اتولدت فى انجلترا
> واتربيت فى المانيا
> واخيرا قومت من الحلم لقتنى فى فرنسا
> من يومها وانا احبش الفرنساوى ههههههههههههههههههه *



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

الاخت مش مصريه 

امال روحتى الاستفتاءازاى 

تزوووووووووويرررررررر 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

leasantr:t30::t30:leasantr


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 يناير 2014)

*قلبي من كتر اللي فيه يامايا 
نفسه يهرب ليكي من جوايا
نفسه يعمل كل حاجه تكون عشانك
جزء من  كتر اللي اتعمل ويايا

اسمحيلي انحني وابوس ايديكي
دا الكريم لو حبني يكرمني بيكي
♪ جورج وسوف
[YOUTUBE]z72g-umy9-8[/YOUTUBE]
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 يناير 2014)

soso a قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> الاخت مش مصريه
> 
> ...



*تهيس بتهييس بقى 
روحت النهاردة استفتيت فى امريكا ورجعت هههههههههه leasantr*


----------



## soso a (16 يناير 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *تهيس بتهييس بقى
> روحت النهاردة استفتيت فى امريكا ورجعت هههههههههه leasantr*



:warning::warning::warning:

ومالنا ومال امريكا هو امريكا بتستفتى بتستفتى على ايه 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه



اصلا انتى طليعتى انجليزيه 

ايها :smil8::smil8::smil8:الفرنجا اذهب من هنااااااا 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 يناير 2014)

soso a قال:


> :warning::warning::warning:
> 
> ومالنا ومال امريكا هو امريكا بتستفتى بتستفتى على ايه
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ...


مش عارفة بس انا استفتيت هناك :999:
فرنجااااااا وانكليزية 
مين دى النمرة غلط يا عماد 30:


----------



## soso a (16 يناير 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> مش عارفة بس انا استفتيت هناك :999:
> فرنجااااااا وانكليزية
> مين دى النمرة غلط يا عماد 30:



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

وانتى تستفتى كده وبس مش لازم يبقى فتيك على اصول 

وكمان 

عماد ومين صحى عماد 

حد قالك تصحى ده من الصبح واقف فى طابور الاستفتاء حرام عليكى 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

:t30::t30::t30::t30::t30::t30::t30::t30::t30::t30:


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 يناير 2014)

soso a قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> وانتى تستفتى كده وبس مش لازم يبقى فتيك على اصول
> 
> ...



:t11::t11::t11:​


----------



## انت شبعي (16 يناير 2014)

راجعلــــــك اصـــــل انـــا منـــــــك


----------



## kawasaki (16 يناير 2014)

*صلاه باكر *​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (16 يناير 2014)

[YOUTUBE]Fdz5mHgt_FI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## YOYO JESUS (16 يناير 2014)

[YOUTUBE]JRBctdGWMqk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## soso a (16 يناير 2014)

يا سيد الرحمة - جومانا مدور

 يا سيد الرحمة يا سيد الغفران
 علّيْت بسماحك كرامة الانسان يا سيد الغفران
 قلت اللّي ضرب خدّك بتخلّيله خدّك
 لا تنتقم منه ولا تزيلُه من حدّك 
 لو إنّه عدوّك بتحبّه عدوّك 
 ما بتحقد ما بتكره ما أكبر صفاك 
 ---
 سماك التسامح فضاك الإيمان 
 يا سيد الرحمة يا سيد الغفران 
 علّيْت بسماحك كرامة الانسان
 ما اكتفيت بكلمة كنت الفعل كلّه 
 تتِفدي اللّي بتحبّه نفسك بذلت له 
 جسدك طعامه شرابه من دمّك 
 ما أعظمه حبّك يا حبيب أمّك 
 ---
 صليبك علامة وعذابك عنوان 
 يا سيد الرحمة يا سيد الغفران 
 علّيت بسماحة كرامة الإنسان​


----------



## soso a (16 يناير 2014)

*الله يرعاني*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (16 يناير 2014)

*متعولش الهم
*​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 يناير 2014)

المزعج  والمضحك... جابر  القرموطي​


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 يناير 2014)

*بموت فى حبك انا "عمرو دياب"*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 يناير 2014)

*لو كان يرضيك "عمرو دياب"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 يناير 2014)

إيه  ذنبي  إيه ... حليم​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (16 يناير 2014)

بعد ايه .. حلييييييم


----------



## انت شبعي (16 يناير 2014)

انا بطبيعتي و تلقائي _ وائل جسار


----------



## soso a (17 يناير 2014)

م السنه للسنه​


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 يناير 2014)

*سبت فراغ كبير*​


----------



## soso a (17 يناير 2014)

* ليل ورعد*
​


----------



## انت شبعي (17 يناير 2014)

البابا في بيتنا


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 يناير 2014)

*لولا الملامة "اليسا"*​


----------



## انت شبعي (17 يناير 2014)

story of my life
one direction


----------



## aalyhabib (17 يناير 2014)

ليكي  أنا غنيت  .. يادنيتي  وناسي
وإذا  كنت  مره جانيت .... حقك  علي  راسي 
لا  نسيت  ولا  بانسي .. قلبك  لمس  لمسه
يابلادي ضميني ..  حضنك بيحميني .. من الغربه والأيام 
أنوشكا .. م. منير​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 يناير 2014)

عظه  للمتنيح  قداسه البابا  شنوده
من  قناه  الفادي​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 يناير 2014)

رشيد ...​


----------



## soso a (17 يناير 2014)

ما الصليب - جومانا مدور
 إن تحمل الصليب يحملكَ .. و يكن لكَ منتهى الغبطة.
رووووووووووووووووووعه ​


----------



## soso a (17 يناير 2014)

*ما أحلى السجود *


----------



## soso a (17 يناير 2014)

*يا عيون الرب السهرانه. *
​


----------



## soso a (17 يناير 2014)

*ترنيمة ياللى امامك حياتى من قبل تكوينى مكشوفه ليك يا جابلنى ايام وسنينى 
*
​


----------



## soso a (17 يناير 2014)

* ياللي بديت الرحلة 
*
​


----------



## soso a (17 يناير 2014)

[YOUTUBE]mo5M7YGz2Qo[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (17 يناير 2014)

*جوه قلوبنا يابابا شنودة
*​


----------



## kawasaki (17 يناير 2014)

*زي الزمان مالكيش امان *

*عموووووري *​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (17 يناير 2014)

*شكلك هتوحشنى
ياسمين
*​


----------



## paul iraqe (17 يناير 2014)

الله معاك يا هوانا

غناء \ السيدة فيروز


----------



## aalyhabib (17 يناير 2014)

موسيقي  .. حاول  تفتكرني
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (17 يناير 2014)

الف ماشاء الله عليك
رامى صبرى
​


----------



## kawasaki (17 يناير 2014)

*صعبان عليا ياغالي *
*من اللي عملته فيا *


*عموووووري *​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (17 يناير 2014)

فوق من اللى انت فيه
عمرو دياب
​


----------



## kawasaki (17 يناير 2014)

*عنوان بيتنا زي ما كان *
*بس انتا نسيت العنوان *

*علوه *​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 يناير 2014)

كامل  الأوصاف .. حليم
​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 يناير 2014)

قارئه  الفنجان .... حليم
​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 يناير 2014)

حاول  تفتكرني .. حليم
​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 يناير 2014)

المحامي  والمفكر  رجائي  عطيه  مع  الأعلامي  أسامه  كمال
رجائي  بيقول نحتاج  تجديد  للخطاب  الديني..
مين  سمع  !! ومين  فهم !! ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 يناير 2014)

*ريحة الحبايب "عمرو دياب"*​


----------



## johna&jesus (17 يناير 2014)

وقف دماغك

​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (18 يناير 2014)

كل شىء قولتو غلط وكل شىء حسبته غلط والغلط الاكبر انى اتمادى بالغلط    انا  بنسحب ماعاد بدى اشتكى انا بنسحب يحرم على عيونى البكى  انا بنسحب  من قلبك وخلص الحكى انا عم شوفك غلط :/ ياللى ماعنده من الوفا ذرة وفا
ياللى بقلبه مافى نتفة دفا ياللى بعز جروحى تركنى اختفى -_- صارالحكى عنه كله غلط :'( بغلط﻿

[YOUTUBE]hsevw172O0Y[/YOUTUBE]

♫ وائل جسار

​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (18 يناير 2014)

*لو عيشت بعدي وبعد بعُدي جيت وحبيت
ابقا افتكرنتي واحكي عني مهما كنت نسيت
خليني ذكري جميله عندك واوعي تنسي زمان

ماتقولش حبي وقت عدي ويوم خلاص عيشناه
قول ان حبي حب غالي بس هي حياة
وابقا افتكرني بكلمة حلوة تنسي قلبي الأأأه

خلي الفراق اجمل فراق في دنيا العاشقين
وان حد سألك عني قوله كنا اوفا اتنين
قول كان حبيبي وكان حياتي وعشرة ليها سنين

مش كل حلم نشوفه سهل نبقا حققناه
دا ساعات بيبقا السهل صعب لما نتمناه
والدنيا عمر ماحد جالها وعاشها من غير أأأه

اوقات بنتجرح ونجرح واحنا مش حاسين
وان حد فينا حب يفرح فرحه يبقا حزين
ايام وبتعيشنا وفاكرين اننا عايشين

وائل جسار ♫
[YOUTUBE]D4yCaEXrX7E[/YOUTUBE]
*​


----------



## johna&jesus (18 يناير 2014)

حمزة نمره 
انساااااااان​


----------



## انت شبعي (18 يناير 2014)

ترنيمة مين احن منك


----------



## aalyhabib (18 يناير 2014)

أنا  جيت  علشانك  أنت ... ليديا  شديد​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (18 يناير 2014)

[YOUTUBE]4vzyy_zdA1w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## kawasaki (18 يناير 2014)

*القداس الباسيلي *​


----------



## kawasaki (18 يناير 2014)

*والليله حبيبي الليله ليله عمرنا *
*الليله دي اجمل ليله في حياتي انا *


*عموووووري *​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (18 يناير 2014)

خلينا لوحدينا .. ننسي النااااس
 نعيش دنيا بالاحسااااس .. تكون هي جنتنااااااااا

خلينا لوحدينا كدا علي طووووول
 خلي اللي بنا يطوووووول .. دا وقت فرحتنااااااااا

عمرو دياب ​


----------



## انت شبعي (18 يناير 2014)

ايه الناس المهيسة دي اللي بتسمع عمرو دياب و البلد بتولع برة :new6:


----------



## YOYO JESUS (18 يناير 2014)

*كل حاجة ناقصة حاجة 
وانت مش جنبى حبيبى
نفسى اعمل اى حاجة
بس ترجع ليا حبيبى
مشاعر
شرين
*​


----------



## kawasaki (18 يناير 2014)

*


انت شبعي قال:



ايه الناس المهيسة دي اللي بتسمع عمرو دياب و البلد بتولع برة :new6:

أنقر للتوسيع...

*



*ليه ؟؟؟؟؟*
*انا في الشغل ومش عارف ؟*
*في ايه ؟*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (18 يناير 2014)

kawasaki قال:


> *ليه ؟؟؟؟؟*
> *انا في الشغل ومش عارف ؟*
> *في ايه ؟*​




*فى ناس بتموت
واشلاء بتطير
وجثث مرمية
وحسبى الله ونعم الوكيل فيك يافخرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررى
*​


----------



## soso a (18 يناير 2014)

ترنيمة كما يشتاق الإيل

 مقتبسة من المزمور الثاني والأربعون
 كما يشتاق الأيّل إلى مجاري المياه
 هكذا نفسي تشتاق إليك يا رب
 ظمئت نفسي إلى الله الحي
 متى آتي وأحضر أمام الله
 قد كان لي دمعي خبزاً نهاراً وليلاً
 حين قيل لي كلّ يوم أين إلهك
 لماذا تكتئبين يا نفسي
 سأعود أعترف له، أنت خلاص وجهي وإلهي
 كما يشتاق الأيل...
 في النهار يأمر الرب برحمته
 وفي الليل أُنشد صلاةً لإله حياتي
 أقول له لماذا نسيتني فأنت صخرتي 
 لماذا تكتئبين يا نفسي
 سأعود أعترف له، أنت خلاص وجهي وإلهي
 كما يشتاق الأيّل...​


----------



## انت شبعي (18 يناير 2014)

kawasaki قال:


> *ليه ؟؟؟؟؟*
> *انا في الشغل ومش عارف ؟*
> 
> *في ايه ؟*​


 اهي لارا قالتلك فيه ناس بتموت و جثث بتطير و حسبي الله و نعم الوكيل فيك يا فخري ههههههههه


----------



## paul iraqe (18 يناير 2014)

طريق النحل

غناء - السيدة فيروز


----------



## YOYO JESUS (18 يناير 2014)

خليك فاكرني
 ياللى بجمالك وبعيونك دول آسرني
 خليك فاكرني
 وان حس قلبك يوم بقلبي ابقي زورني

عمرو دياب​


----------



## انت شبعي (18 يناير 2014)

paul iraqe قال:


> طريق النحل
> 
> غناء - السيدة فيروز


 هو في اغنية لفيروز اسمها طريق النحل
بجد ؟؟


----------



## YOYO JESUS (18 يناير 2014)

[YOUTUBE]hmRnjkwfWD0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## انت شبعي (18 يناير 2014)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> [YOUTUBE]hmRnjkwfWD0[/YOUTUBE]


 دة فيديو ايه دة يابت مبشوفش فيديوهات انا 
قوليلي اسم الاغنية علطول


----------



## YOYO JESUS (18 يناير 2014)

انت شبعي قال:


> دة فيديو ايه دة يابت مبشوفش فيديوهات انا
> قوليلي اسم الاغنية علطول



*اغنية صدقنى خلاص
بتاعت عمووووووووووووورى
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (18 يناير 2014)

[YOUTUBE]ywkO2nwxhb8[/YOUTUBE]
*وحكايتك اية
عموووووووووورى
*​


----------



## انت شبعي (18 يناير 2014)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> [YOUTUBE]ywkO2nwxhb8[/YOUTUBE]
> *وحكايتك اية*
> *عموووووووووورى*​


 انتي اللي حكايتك ايه مع عموري النهاردة هههههههه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (18 يناير 2014)

انت شبعي قال:


> انتي اللي حكايتك ايه مع عموري النهاردة هههههههه



مش عارفة يابت مبسوطة 
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (18 يناير 2014)

زى الملايكة لما تشوفها
وردية تحلم تقطفها
مايتحكيش عليهااا
انا لسة فاكر من يومها
ساعات ماكنت بكلمها
ضحكتها وعينها
ومايتحكيش عليها
عمووووووووووووورى
​


----------



## انت شبعي (18 يناير 2014)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> مش عارفة يابت مبسوطة ​


 و انا كمان مبسوطة لنفس السبب اللي انتي مبسوطاله
اسمعيلي معاكي حاجة لفؤش على ذوقك
و لا بلاش ذوقك دة هيودينا في داهية هههههههههه
اسمعيلي يلا هوا يلا شوق يلا عشق و يلا حب


----------



## aalyhabib (18 يناير 2014)

نسم  علينا  الهوا ... فيروز​


----------



## aalyhabib (18 يناير 2014)

سألتك  حبيبي  لــ وين  رايحيين !!

فيروز
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 يناير 2014)

نسيت النوم​


----------



## aalyhabib (18 يناير 2014)

حبيتك  بالصيف  .. حبيتك  في  الشتاء 

فـــــــــــيروز  
​


----------



## soso a (18 يناير 2014)

*عندي ثقه فيك*
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (18 يناير 2014)

عشان خاطره ياما سمعت الكلام
ومن غير كلام
اوام بعمل اللى يقولى عليه
مابزعلش منه ولا ازعل معاه
وعايشة برضاه
وسايبله نفسى امانة فى ايده
جنات
​


----------



## aalyhabib (18 يناير 2014)

خدني  حبيبي ......  ماجده  الرومي​


----------



## aalyhabib (18 يناير 2014)

أحبك  جدا  ..   ماجده  الرومي
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 يناير 2014)

*مبتعلمش "انغام"*​


----------



## kawasaki (18 يناير 2014)

*Dirty Diana*​


----------



## paul iraqe (18 يناير 2014)

ودعيني يا فرحة روحي

غناء - جي فاير


----------



## zaki (18 يناير 2014)

[YOUTUBE]RABqrSK9658[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## aalyhabib (18 يناير 2014)

المستشار  أحمد  الزند  مع  أسامه  كمال​


----------



## soso a (18 يناير 2014)

*بتذكر آخر مرة شفتك سنتا
 بتذكر وقتا آخر كلمة قلتا
 وما عدت شفتك... وهلأ شفتك
 كيفك إنت.. ملاّ إنت​ 
بتذكر آخر سهرة سهرتا عنا
 بتذكر كان في وحدة مضايق منا
 هيدي إمي بتعتل همّي
 منك إنت ملاّ إنت​ 
كيفك.. قال عم بيقولو صار عنك ولاد 
 أنا والله كنت مفكّرتك برات البلاد 
 شو بدي بالبلاد.. الله يخلي الولاد .. هــــــي​ 
كيفك إنت ملا إنت
 بيطلع ع بالي ارجع انا وياك
 انت حلالـــــــي.. ارجع انا ويالك
 انا وانت ملاّ انت​ 
بتذكر آخر مرة شو قلتلي
 بدك ضلّي بدك فيكي تفلّي
 زعلت بوقتا وما حلّلتا
 انو انت هيدا انت​ 
بترجع ع راسي رغم العِيل والناس 
 انت الأساسي وبحبك بالأساس​ 
بحبك انت ملاّ انت
 أه بحبك انت ..​ 
*
​


----------



## soso a (19 يناير 2014)

سلم لي عليه و قلو إني بسلم عليه
 و بوسلي عينيه و قلو إني ببوس عينيه
 إنتا يللي بتفهم عليه سلملي عليه سلم
 قلو عيونو مش فجأة بينتسو
 ضحكات عيونو ثابتين ما بينقصو
 مدري شو بو و بعرف شو بو
 مطبوعة بذاكرتو ما تبحثو عم تبحثو
 ما تبحثو ما تبحثو ما تبحثو
 هيدا حبيبي اللي إسمي بيهمسو
 تعبان على سكوتو و دارسو
 واضح شو بو ما تقول شو بو
 أعمل نفسك مش عارف ما تحرأسو بتحرأسو
 ما تحرأسو ما تحرأسو ما تحرأسو
 سلملي لي عليه و قلو إني بسلم عليه
 بوسلي عينيه هو و مفتحهن عينيه
 و بوسو بخدو طوللي عليه فهمت علي أيه و سلم
 و أنا عم غني المذهب و لما بغني ردو عليه
 و بعدو نفسو المذهب و لولا قدرتو زيدو عليه
 و عودو تبقو عيدو الكوبلية سلملي عليه سلم 
 ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 يناير 2014)

*متاخدة من الايام " شيرين"*​


----------



## johna&jesus (19 يناير 2014)

احلم معايا​


----------



## johna&jesus (19 يناير 2014)

سبت فراغ كبيررررررر​


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 يناير 2014)

johna&jesus قال:


> سبت فراغ كبيررررررر​


*جامدة الاغنية دى 
بسمع البوم شيرين الجديد 
*​


----------



## johna&jesus (19 يناير 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *جامدة الاغنية دى
> بسمع البوم شيرين الجديد
> *​


مش حلو:smil15:
لولساباقى
شرين


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 يناير 2014)

johna&jesus قال:


> مش حلو:smil15:
> لولساباقى
> شرين


*هو فعلا لسة مش دخل دماغى 
يمكن علشان بسمعه لاول مرة :fun_lol:
*​


----------



## johna&jesus (19 يناير 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هو فعلا لسة مش دخل دماغى
> يمكن علشان بسمعه لاول مرة :fun_lol:
> *​


:new6::new6::new6::new6:
دامش حبيبى 
شييييييييييييرررررررررررررريييييييييييين


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 يناير 2014)

johna&jesus قال:


> :new6::new6::new6::new6:
> دامش حبيبى
> شييييييييييييرررررررررررررريييييييييييين


:bomb::bomb::bomb::bomb::bomb::bomb::bomb:


----------



## johna&jesus (19 يناير 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> :bomb::bomb::bomb::bomb::bomb::bomb::bomb:


:t17::t17::t17::t17::new6::smil15:


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 يناير 2014)

johna&jesus قال:


> :t17::t17::t17::t17::new6::smil15:



:boxing::boxing::boxing::boxing::boxing::boxing:


----------



## johna&jesus (19 يناير 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> :boxing::boxing::boxing::boxing::boxing::boxing:


:smil15::smil15::smil15:
زى الشمس رامى جمال


----------



## انت شبعي (19 يناير 2014)

صوت عصافير + اللمبة بتزن


----------



## soso a (19 يناير 2014)

*فيروز _ كيفك انت *


----------



## يوليوس44 (19 يناير 2014)

موسيقى فيلم    3:10to yuma​
[YOUTUBE]G4UV1bqKi38[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (19 يناير 2014)

حبيبى على نايته
كل البنات اخواته
جنات
​


----------



## kawasaki (19 يناير 2014)

*Shake It Out*​


----------



## kawasaki (19 يناير 2014)

*دا اللي كان نفسي فيه *
*لو تيجي صدفه تجمعني بيه *
*فرصه عمري اضيها ليه *
*مش معقول *


*عموووووري *​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (19 يناير 2014)

جرى ايه بتعمل كل ده على ايه تعبنى معاك على و ده ليه كل ده عشان بحبك بحبك

حماقى​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (19 يناير 2014)

بحبك مش هاقول تانى
وعايزك وانتى عايزنى

وائل الجسار
​


----------



## انت شبعي (19 يناير 2014)

كلاكسات عربيات و زن اللمبة الاتنين مع بعض عملولي
صداااع


----------



## انت شبعي (19 يناير 2014)

و بطني بتصوصو و كلب بيهوهو و جرس الباب بيرن
كل دة في نفس ذات الوقت


----------



## kawasaki (19 يناير 2014)

انت شبعي قال:


> و بطني بتصوصو و كلب بيهوهو و جرس الباب بيرن
> كل دة في نفس ذات الوقت


 




​


----------



## انت شبعي (19 يناير 2014)

kawasaki قال:


> ​


 ههههههههههههههههه
نسيت تقتبس المشاركة اللي فوق كمان بتاعة كلاكسات العربيات و اللمبة اللي بتزن :999:


----------



## johna&jesus (19 يناير 2014)

فترة مش سهله


----------



## paul iraqe (19 يناير 2014)

أهواك بلا أمل

غناء \ السيدة فيروز


----------



## YOYO JESUS (19 يناير 2014)

انا مش كداب
وأسال مية مرة
وأسال مية مرة
حبك غلاب
عد بلاد بره
عد بلاد بره
افتحلى الباب وكمان بالمرة
كمان بالمرة
وارب الشباك كدة هتريحنى
كدة هتريحنى
هات مياة معاك عطشان افتحلى
عطشان افتحلى


رامى جمال
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (19 يناير 2014)

احساسك اية النهاردة
وانا جايلك فى بيتك
جاى أقول الى اهلك
قد اية انا حبيتك
جاى للبيت بحاله
اتكلم يوم بطوله
جوه قلبى الكلام
بس يارب اعرف أقوله
واكيد قلبك بيرقص
واكيد قلبك قلقان
ماأنا زيك برضه واكتر
مستنى من زمااااااااااااااان

العسيلى
​


----------



## johna&jesus (19 يناير 2014)

انسان
حمزه نمرة​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (19 يناير 2014)

شكلك هتوحشنى
لو مين يجى يوحشنى
أنا همشى مش هستناك
دا مكنتش تحلم بس تشوفنى
باأمارة اية عرفنى
عامل فيها ياما هنا وهناك
شكلك هتوحشنى
من العين دى اسيبك قبل العين دى
ويلا بقى السكة اللى تودى
وشوف من بعدى فى بعدى هيجى ويسال فيك
وكفاية عشان كدة جيبت اخرها
ويلا بناقص خيرها فى غيرها
ويوم ماتفكر تانى تشوفنى
هقول بعينك


ياسمين
​


----------



## johna&jesus (19 يناير 2014)

نفسى افهم ليه ؟
شيرين​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (19 يناير 2014)

مش فاكر ليك
ولا حاجة تحنن قلبى عليك
مش فاكر ليك غير انك بعتنى يوم وقسيت
جرحك وعذبك ليا وبعدك عنى زمان

رامى صبرى
​


----------



## johna&jesus (19 يناير 2014)

اناشيخ فلتاااااااااان
بلاك تيما 
انسان​


----------



## kalimooo (19 يناير 2014)

*العد العكسي*

* مروان خوري*



 عم يبدى العد العكسي من بعد الانتظار
 قرر عن نفسي بنفسي بإيدي آخد قرار
 اخلق من حزني ويأسي من حبس الانتصار
 كسر حيطاني وشمسي تضوي عتم المدار

 عم يبدى العد العكسي لعمرو وشكل جديد
 لابكرا يقرر عني ولا قدري اللي بيريد
  لا اشكي لحظي الضايع ولا هالقلب الوحيد
  غمق زوايا امسي يا هالجرح العميق

 وبعيش حياتي لاول مره حلوه وسعيده
 مجنونه حره لوحة ارسما بإيدي
 مابندم ع الماضي بندم ع اللي مصار
 الدنيا شو الها معنى لولا الإختيار


----------



## paul iraqe (19 يناير 2014)

اغنية - انا وليلى
غناء - كاظم الساهر
الشعر - حسن المرواني


------------------------------

ماتت بمحراب عينيكِ ابتهالاتي .. واستسلمت لريـاح اليـأس راياتـي
جفت على بابك الموصود أزمنتي .. ليلى .. ما أثمرت شيئـاً نداءاتـي
عامان ما رف لي لحنٌ على وتر.. ولا استفاقت على نـور سماواتـي
أعتق الحب في قلبي وأعصره .. فأرشف الهـم فـي مغبـر كاساتـي
ممزق أنـا لا جـاه ولا تـرف .. يغريـكِ فـيّ فخلينـي لآهاتـي
لو تعصرين سنين العمر أكملها .. لسال منها نزيـف مـن جراحاتـي
لو كنت ذا ترف ما كنت رافضة حبي .. لكن عسر فقر الحال مأساتـي
عانيت عانيت لا حزني أبوح به .. ولست تدرين شيئاً عـن معاناتـي
أمشي وأضحك يا ليلى مكابرة .. عليّ أخبي عن النـاس احتضاراتـي
لا الناس تعرف ما أمري فتعذرني .. ولا سبيل لديهـم فـي مواساتـي
يرسوا بجفني حرمان يمص دمـي .. ويستبيـح إذا شـاء ابتساماتـي
معذورة أنت أن أجهضت لي أملي .. لا الذنب ذنبك بل كانت حماقاتـي
أضعت في عرض الصحراء قافلتي .. وجئت أبحث في عينيك عن ذاتي
وجئت أحضانك الخضراء منتشيا .. كالطفل أحمل أحلامـي البريئـات
غرست كفك تجتثيـن أوردتـي .. وتسحقيـن بـلا رفـق مسراتـي
واغربتاه مضاع هاجرت مدني عني .. وما أبحرت منهـا شراعاتـي
نفيت وأستوطن الأغراب في بلدي.. ودمروا كـل أشيائـي الحبيبـاتٍ
خانتك عيناك في زيف وفي كذب .. أم غرك البهرج الخداع مولاتـي
فراشة جئت ألقي كهلى أجنحتي ..لديـك فاحترقـت ظلمـاً جناحاتـي
أصيح والسيف مزروع بخاصرتي .. والغدر حطم آمالي العريضـاتِ
وأنتِ أيضا ألا تبت يـداك ؟؟.. إذا أثـرت قتلـي استعذبـت أناتـي
ليلـى ... مـن لـي؟؟ .. بحـذف اسمـك الشفـاف مـن لغـاتـي
إذن ستمسـي بـلا ليلـى .. ليلـى .. يــا ليـلـى .. حكايـاتـي


----------



## YOYO JESUS (19 يناير 2014)

بحب واحدة سكتها صعبة
بيقولوا عنها تاعبة ناس كتير
قالوا عنها جامدة ولا ليها ماسكة
وبجد واثقة انى سهل اطير
محسبتهاش ياواد
هوصلها اهى جات ولا ماجتش بقاااااااااااا


حماقى
​


----------



## johna&jesus (19 يناير 2014)

ززززززززززززززى  الشمس
رامى جمال
مدام مع بعض مش فارقة نروح على فين
كفايه عليا يا حبيبى اكون ويااااك


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (19 يناير 2014)

انا بعشق الغنا 
امال ماهر


----------



## soso a (19 يناير 2014)

[YOUTUBE]KG_nplDqDn8[/YOUTUBE]

بس فيروز احلى  ​
​​


----------



## johna&jesus (19 يناير 2014)

سيبها تحبك​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (19 يناير 2014)

عشان خاطره ياما سمعت الكلام
جنات
​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (19 يناير 2014)

ابكي 
منيييييير


----------



## انت شبعي (19 يناير 2014)

صوتك _ منير


----------



## aalyhabib (19 يناير 2014)

طب  ليه  كده  تشغل ............
راغب  علامه​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (19 يناير 2014)

كاظم ... زيديني عشقا


----------



## kawasaki (19 يناير 2014)

[YOUTUBE]/ULTI3TtH5MU[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## soso a (19 يناير 2014)

[YOUTUBE]-mKL7N-oStc[/YOUTUBE]​
​​


----------



## انت شبعي (19 يناير 2014)

تصور - حمادة هلال


----------



## انت شبعي (19 يناير 2014)

الليلة _ عمرو دياب


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 يناير 2014)

*ومين اختار "شيرين"*​


----------



## انت شبعي (19 يناير 2014)

معاك _ ساموزين


----------



## انت شبعي (19 يناير 2014)

بنــــت بــــلادي _ فـــارس


----------



## انت شبعي (19 يناير 2014)

*بتمون _ اليساااا*


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 يناير 2014)

*متاخدة من الايام "شيرين*"​


----------



## انت شبعي (19 يناير 2014)

بسمع عبد الباسط حمودة هههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 يناير 2014)

*اي حاجه تيجي من ريحه الحبايب
بتطمن قلبي الي مشغول عالي الي غايب 
كلمتين يتقالو منه ولا عنه
يطمن قلبي اللي مشغول عالي دايب 

لسه سامع كل كلمه قالها ليا لسه شايفه زي ما يكون بين ايديا 
اه يا شوق خليك بقي حنين عليا وريحلي قلبي اللي مشغول عالي غايب *​


----------



## انت شبعي (20 يناير 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *اي حاجه تيجي من ريحه الحبايب*​
> *بتطمن قلبي الي مشغول عالي الي غايب *
> *كلمتين يتقالو منه ولا عنه*
> *يطمن قلبي اللي مشغول عالي دايب *​
> ...


 الاغنية دي جامدة مووووز 
ذوقك حلو يابت تصدقي :t30:


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 يناير 2014)

انت شبعي قال:


> الاغنية دي جامدة مووووز
> ذوقك حلو يابت تصدقي :t30:


*احم احم 
طووول عمرى يا بنتى 
اللهم زدنى تواضعااا :t31:
*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (20 يناير 2014)

*ترنيمة ∟ مشغولة الناس*​


----------



## انت شبعي (20 يناير 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *احم احم *
> *طووول عمرى يا بنتى *
> *اللهم زدنى تواضعااا :t31:*


و نعم التواضع :t31:


----------



## انت شبعي (20 يناير 2014)

يرخص الغالي _ راغب علامة


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (20 يناير 2014)

*ترنيمة ← متعولش الهم *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 يناير 2014)

*قصاد عينى "عمرو دياب"*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (20 يناير 2014)

*ترنيمة ♪ مريم ام الغلابه*​


----------



## zaki (20 يناير 2014)

[YOUTUBE]9MGuyxtcwSQ[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (20 يناير 2014)

*ترنيمة ◄ علمني انتظرك يــارب*​


----------



## zaki (20 يناير 2014)

[YOUTUBE]dubungZtitw[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (20 يناير 2014)

*امسك يارب ايدي
زي بطرس زمان
اما قرب يغرق
مسكت ايديه بحنان
ورفعته وسط الموج
واديته سلام وأمان
وانا زيه ياربي
امسك ايدي كمان .,.

ترنيمة ♪ امسك يارب ايدي
*​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 يناير 2014)

أحبك  جدا .. ماجده  الرومي
​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 يناير 2014)

من  إلنا  غيرك .. يسأل  علينا
ماجده  الرومي
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (20 يناير 2014)

*ياضلمة مالك في القلوب ماشية وبتمدي
يابتول ياأم النور مدي الأيدين مدي

ترنيمة ♫ ياضلمة مالك
*​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 يناير 2014)

نسم  علينا  الهوي ... فيروز
​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 يناير 2014)

القدس  العتيقه .. فيروز
​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 يناير 2014)

تيجي  نقسم  القمر .. وليد  توفيق
​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 يناير 2014)

Happy  Birthday To You​
Waleed Tawfik​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 يناير 2014)

عيون  القلب ... نجاه  الصغيره
​


----------



## tamav maria (20 يناير 2014)

ولا حاجه


----------



## aalyhabib (20 يناير 2014)

ماذا  أقول  له ؟؟ ... نجاه  الصغيره
​


----------



## soul & life (20 يناير 2014)

عمر خيرت


----------



## kawasaki (20 يناير 2014)

*القداس الباسيلي *​


----------



## paul iraqe (20 يناير 2014)

أول مرة تحب يا قلبي
--------------------------

    كلمات: إسماعيل الحبروك
    ألحان: منير مراد
    غنا: عبد الحليم حافظ



أول مرة تحب يا قلبي و أول يوم أتهنا

يا ما على نار الحب قالو لي ولقيتها ن الجنة

أول مرة أول مرة

ليه بيقولوا الحب أسيّا ليه بيقولوا شجن ودموع

أول حب يمر عليّ قبل الدنيا فرح وشموع

إفرح واملا الدنيا أماني لا أنا ولا إنت حانعشق ثاني

أول مرة أول مرة

أول فرحة تمر بقلبي وأنا ها يم في الدنيا غريب

قولي أحكي ولا أخبي ولا أوصفها لكل الحبيب

إفرح واملاالدنيا أماني لا أنا ولا إنت حانعشق ثاني

أول مرة أول مرة

قلبي يعيد لي كل كلامك كلمة بكلمة يعيدها علي

لسا شفايفي شيلا سلامك شيلا أمارة حب لي

إفرح واملا الدنيا أماني لا أنا ولا إنت حانعشق ثاني

أول مرة أول مرة


----------



## aalyhabib (20 يناير 2014)

لا كان علي الخاطر ... لا كان في النيه

المهندس هشام  عباس​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 يناير 2014)

أنت  عمري ... أم  كلثوم
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (20 يناير 2014)

*الاماكن كلها مشتاقة لك

♪ محمد عبده
*​


----------



## روزا فكري (20 يناير 2014)

وحدك حبيبي وقمر الزمان
وليد توفيق​


----------



## soso a (20 يناير 2014)

* 
*

*
*

* بعترفلك انى بحبك واول مره احب 
*
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 يناير 2014)

*ساعات بشتاق "محمد فؤاد"*​


----------



## روزا فكري (20 يناير 2014)

بعد الحب 
كاظم الساهر​


----------



## +Sameh+ (20 يناير 2014)

علمني انتظرك يارب ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 يناير 2014)

*يحتاجوا حضن يضمهم ... يجونى يشكوا همهم
 أسيب دموعى تشتكى ... و امسح بإيدى دمعهم
 و أطبطب ع اللى قلبه حزين .. و أصبر ناس و أريح ناس
 و أجيب صبر لده كله منين؟ .. أنا موجوع تعبت خلاص
 نسيت النوم و يوم ورا يوم هموم بالكوم
 و أدور ع اللى حبونى
 شبعت عذاب .. بأدق الباب
 مافيش أحباب ... مافيش غير دمع فى عيونى*
​


----------



## روزا فكري (20 يناير 2014)

مياده الحناوي مش عوايدك​


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 يناير 2014)

*يا ليالي روحي لحبيبي وناديه 
وامانه عليكي تقوليله حالي ايه
من يوم غيابه وانا روحي رايحه عليه
منمتش عيوني وان ناموا يحلمو بيه
يا ليلي روحيله عن شوقي وناري احكيله
يا يجيلي ياما اجيله مش قادره في بعده اعيش
وقوليله كفايه ويخلي لبعده نهايه مش عايزه غيره معايا
والباقي ميلزمنيش
ياليالى "شيرين"
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (21 يناير 2014)

*انا ليه ماكونش عالجراح قادر
واكسر بأيدي كسرتي ويأسي
وارمي الهموم المره عالأخر
واعمل انا بنفسي حساب نفسي !!
واهرب من طريق حيرتي واحزاني
وارحل انا وقلبي اللي بيعاني

انا ياما شربت مرار الصبر 
انا ياما كتير بتاخد غدر 
.....

اوهاب توفيق♫
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 يناير 2014)

*تملى معاك " عمرو دياب"*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (21 يناير 2014)

*كيفك انت
♪ فيروز
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 يناير 2014)

*اجمل احساس "اليسا"*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (21 يناير 2014)

*شايف البحر شو كبيررررررر
كبر البحر بحبــــــــك

♪فيروز
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 يناير 2014)

*احساس جديد "نانسى"*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (21 يناير 2014)

*انا لحبيبي وحبيبي الي
ياعصفورة بيضا لا بقا تسألي
لا يعتب حدا ولا يسأل حدا
انا لحبيبي وحبيبي الي ♥

♫فيروز
*​


----------



## kalimooo (21 يناير 2014)

*اعترفلك وائل جسار

*في كلام نفسي اعترف لك بيه

وكام حاجة انا نفسي اجي واقولها

واقول ايه قبل ايه

ما هو فيه حاجات اكبر 

من اني اقدر اوصفها 

ولو في حاجة معرفتش اكملها .. تخيلها

معشتش حياتي لنفسي عشان حياتي اتعاشت لك 

مقولتش بحب لحد زمان واديها اتقالت لك

كتير كنت انا مستني اول فرصة اجيلك

وانا بسرعة وقت ما جتني اول فرصة جيتلك

الكلام اللي بيتقال ليك اقل كتير من اللي 

انت بقيت عارفه

مايجيش اللي يتقال فيك واحد في المية من

 اللي انا شايفه

وبالنسبة لباقي اللي بحسه انا نفسي اقول

 ضعفه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (21 يناير 2014)

*سألتك حبيبي لوين رايحين
خلينا خلينا وتسبقنا سنين

فيروز♪
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (21 يناير 2014)

*سلملي عليه
قله اني بسلم عليه
بوسلي عينيه
قله اني ببووس عينيه
انت ياللي بتفهم عليه
سلملي عليه

♫فيرروز

بحب اوي الاغنيه دي
*​


----------



## kalimooo (21 يناير 2014)

*غنوة سورية هههههههههههههههههه
وائل جسار
ابعتلي جواب

*ابعثلي جواب وطمني

ولو انه عتاب لاتحرمني

غيابك طال وبستنى

قلبي مبيتهنى

ان كنت هويت ونسيتني

وعلي جنيت ومارعتني

ابعثلي جواب وطمني

ولو انه عتاب لاتحرمني

أنا لي إلاه يعرفني

من حر الآه ينصفني

مش قادر أقول إنت الجاني

حصبر على طول على أحزاني

ابعثلي جواب وطمني

ولو إنه عتاب لا تحرمني


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 يناير 2014)

*بحبـــــــك " شيمـــــاء سعيد"*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (21 يناير 2014)

*طيري ياطياره طيري
ياورق وخيطان
بدي ارجع بنت صغيرة 
عالسطح الجيران
وينساني الزمان
عالسطح الجيران

♫فيروزتي
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 يناير 2014)

*بحبـــــــك انــا كتيــــــر "وائل كفورى"*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (21 يناير 2014)

*سألوني الناس عنك ياحبيبي
كتبوا المكاتيب واخدها الهوا
بيعز عليا غني ياحبيبي 
لأول مره مابنكون سوا

سألوني الناس عنك سألوني
التلهم راجع اوعا تلموني ...

فيروز♪
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 يناير 2014)

*حبيبـــــى يـــا "محمــد فــــؤاد"*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 يناير 2014)

*مغرم ياليل "راغب علامة"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 يناير 2014)

صوت  ذاك  المؤذن  الأجش .
إن  أنكر  الأصوات ....... 
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (21 يناير 2014)

*خلصت كوكتيل فيروز
ودخلت علي كوكتيل لنجاه الصغيرة

والبدايه مع اغنيه
عيون القلـــ ♥ــــب ☺
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (21 يناير 2014)

*ياحبيبي مين انا .. انا مين ولا انت مين ولا احنا مين ياحبيبي
احنا روح بتحب روح للحب ياروح الروح للشوق للحنين
عيش معايا عيش معايا بعيد عن الدنيا عيش معايا بعيد عن كل عين
ده الهوى والحب والاشواق علشانا مخلوقين ياحبيبي
عايزه اعيش وياك سنين في الحب موصوله وطويله
عايزه اكون فرحه تلاقيها في دنيا افراحها قليله
انسى ذيي كل شئ الا الهوى وناره الجميله ...

نجاة الصغيرة
♪عيش معايا
*​


----------



## soso a (21 يناير 2014)

اذا عبق الورد - جومانا مدور

 أذا عبق الورد تمتم طهرك سر الورد 
 وأن قيل زنبق غابآ فأنكي غاب الجدود 
 وقيل البهاء التمام فأنكي فخر الوجود 
 ودار الخلود فهمسكي مفتاح باب الخلود​


----------



## soul & life (21 يناير 2014)

احبك اكثر .. أميمة خليل


----------



## YOYO JESUS (21 يناير 2014)

[YOUTUBE]r1dnyaOSTM8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## YOYO JESUS (21 يناير 2014)

[YOUTUBE]Fdz5mHgt_FI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## YOYO JESUS (21 يناير 2014)

[YOUTUBE]qs8cNAYgiNk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## YOYO JESUS (21 يناير 2014)

[YOUTUBE]BsMF4OxF9hs[/YOUTUBE]

كل مابقدر يوم انساك ..
برجع ادور واستناك ..
حابب تعبى لانه عشانك ..
راضية بغلبى لانه معاك ..

لانك حبيبتى وحلمى اللى غاب ..
قلبى بيرفض يبطل عذاب ..
وكل اللى غايب تملى بينسى ..
ودايما يفكرنى بيكى الغياب ..

بشوفك معايا ولو مش معايا ..
وادور وادور وعمرى يفوت ..
تعبنا ولا مرة قولنا كفاية ..
ولا حتى يقدر يفرقنا موووت ..
​


----------



## paul iraqe (21 يناير 2014)

اغنية مدرسة الحب
غناء - كاظم الساهر


علمني حبك ان احزن
وانا محتاج منذ عصور لامراة تجعلني احزن
لامراه ابكي فوق ذراعيها مثل العصفور
لامرأة تجمع اجزائي
كشظايا البلور المكسور
علمني حبك سيدتي اسوأ عادات
علمني افتح فنجاني
في الليلة الاف المرات
وأجرب طب العطارين
واطرق باب العرافات
علمني اخرج من بيتي
لامشط ارصفة الطرقات
وأطارد وجهك
في الامطار وفي اضواء السيارات
والملم من عينيك ملايين النجمات
يا امرأة دوخت الدنيا يا وجعي النايات

ادخلني حبك سيدتي مدن الاحزان
وانا من قبلك
لم ادخل مدن الاحزان
لم اعرف ابدا ان الدمع هو الانسان
ان الانسان بلاحزن ذكري انسان
علمني حبك ان اتصرف كالصبيان
ان ارسم وجهك بالطبشور علي الحيطان
يا امرأه قلبت تاريخي - اني مذبوع فيك من الشريان الى الشريان

علمني حبك
كيف الحب يغير خارطة الازمان
علمني اني حين احب
تكف الارض عن الدوران
علمني حبك اشياء
ماكانت ابدا في الحسبان
فقرأت اقاصيص الاطفال
دخلت قصور ملوك الجان
وحلمت ان تتزوجني بنت السلطان
تلك العيناها..اصفي من ماء الخلجان
تلك الشفتاها..اشهي من زهر الرمان
وحلمت باني اقطفها مثل الفرسان
وحلمت بأني اهديها اطواق الؤلؤ والمرجان
علمني حبك يا سيدتي مالهذيان
علمني كيف يمر العمر
ولاتأتي بنت السلطان


----------



## YOYO JESUS (21 يناير 2014)

[YOUTUBE]ZDWSGObonzk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## YOYO JESUS (21 يناير 2014)

[YOUTUBE]4vzyy_zdA1w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## kawasaki (21 يناير 2014)

*خلينا نشوفك انا وعنيا كل شويه ياحبيبي انا *

*عمووووووري *​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (21 يناير 2014)

خاينين 
شرين


----------



## aalyhabib (21 يناير 2014)

أبراهيم  عيسي  في  برنامج  25 \ 30
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 يناير 2014)

*اه بحبك "سميرة سعيد"*​


----------



## kawasaki (21 يناير 2014)

*قولت ايه *
*عمووووري *​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (21 يناير 2014)

قويني بيك 
سميرة سعيد


----------



## kawasaki (21 يناير 2014)

*معاك بجد كان قلبي طيب مقولتش انا غير حاضر وطيب *

*عمورري*​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (21 يناير 2014)

انا لحبيبي وحبيبي الي 
الصوت الملائكي 
فيرررووووزز


----------



## johna&jesus (21 يناير 2014)

ياليالى قوليله​


----------



## روزا فكري (21 يناير 2014)

كاظم الساهر 
اشكيك لمين​


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 يناير 2014)

*ع بالى حبيبى "اليسا"*​


----------



## johna&jesus (21 يناير 2014)

اسائلك فتعلمنى ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 يناير 2014)

*متاخدة من الايام "شيرين"*​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (22 يناير 2014)

كلي ملكك .. شرييين


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 يناير 2014)

*قلبى وروحى وعمرى 
"محمد فؤاد"*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 يناير 2014)

*خليك معايا "عمرو دياب"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (22 يناير 2014)

أكبر  جرح  يمس  أحساسك .. لو  يوم  خانك  قلب  وداسك
وأنت  العمر  بتخلص  ليه .. تصرخ  بين  أهلك  بين  ناسك
يفضل  ألمك ساكن  فيك .. أي  مكان  تهرب يلاقيك
جرح  وحدك  عايش   بيه 

وليد  توفيق​


----------



## +Sameh+ (22 يناير 2014)

اني لرافع عيناي -للفريق القبطي-​


----------



## kawasaki (22 يناير 2014)

*صلاه باكر *​


----------



## kawasaki (22 يناير 2014)

*To Live Is To Die*​


----------



## paul iraqe (22 يناير 2014)

ثنائي جولينا جندو وثائر فريد

يا شمشت ددخيي

يا شمس حياتي

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vh09wpo5o9w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 يناير 2014)

*يا ليالى "شيرين"*​


----------



## kawasaki (22 يناير 2014)

*راجعين *
*عموووري *​


----------



## +febronia+ (22 يناير 2014)

حمزة نمرة - واقولك إيه​


----------



## kawasaki (22 يناير 2014)

*حاولت *
*عموووري*​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (22 يناير 2014)

يهمك ف ايه .... عمر دياب


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 يناير 2014)

*ذيدينى عشقا "كاظم"*​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (22 يناير 2014)

كلي ملكك شرييييييين


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 يناير 2014)

*ها حبيبى "كاظم"*​


----------



## روزا فكري (22 يناير 2014)

انا وليلي
كاظومه​


----------



## kawasaki (22 يناير 2014)

*ياللي غاوين تتعبوني . اشتروني *

*اجمل اغنيه لورده *

*[YOUTUBE]/hOFrnMeSE5U[/YOUTUBE]*​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (22 يناير 2014)

بطمنك .. شريييين


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 يناير 2014)

*لا تنتهد "كاظم"*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (22 يناير 2014)

ترنيمة كمل المسيرة ​


----------



## kawasaki (22 يناير 2014)

*هاسلطنكوا انا هنا *
*علشان لما اموت تقولوا الله يرحمك ياض ياوائل يامسلطنا*



*كل دا كان ليه .هو افتكرني علشان ينساني*

[YOUTUBE]/iv_tUi4kpRs[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## kawasaki (22 يناير 2014)

*عيشوا بقي مع فريد وهو بيقسم علي العود *
*روعه ..*


[YOUTUBE]/43bN0VWe_WU[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (22 يناير 2014)

انا لو اذيته .. حماقي


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 يناير 2014)

*ومين اختار "شيرين"*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 يناير 2014)

*تعـ♥ـالي اتصـ♥ـالح علـ♥ـي نفسـ♥ـي وانـ♥ــا ويـ♥ـاك
واعيـ♥ــش جـ♥ــوه ســ♥ـلام ايد♥يك 
وامـ♥ــووت وانـ♥*ـ*ـا
بهـــ♥ــــواك

♪ اليسا 
في عيونك ♫
*​


----------



## johna&jesus (23 يناير 2014)

شرين خلتنى اخاف​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 يناير 2014)

*حبـــ♥ـــك وجـــ☼ــــع*

اليساا♪​


----------



## johna&jesus (23 يناير 2014)

دا مش حبيبى 
شرين


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 يناير 2014)

*ساعات "اليسا"*​


----------



## johna&jesus (23 يناير 2014)

حب غريب 
الجرينى ​


----------



## johna&jesus (23 يناير 2014)

ياخلى القلب

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 يناير 2014)

*لا تكذبى " نجاة "*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 يناير 2014)

*كنا في اواخر الشتا قبل اللي فات
زي اليومين دولا عشنا مع بعض حكايات
انا كنت اما احب اتونس معاه
انا كنت باخد بعضي واروحله من سكات

والناس في عز البرد يجروا ويستخبوا
وانا كنت بجري واخبي نفسي قوام في قلبـ♥ــه
ولحد لما الليل يليل ببقا جنبه
وافضل في عز البر وياه بالساعات

علي سهوه ليه الدنيا بعد ماعشمتنا
وعيشتنا شوية رجعت موتتنا !!
والدنيا من يوميها ياقلبي عودتنا
اما بتدي حاجات قوام تاخد حاجات ..


اليسا ♪
اواخر الشتا ♫
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 يناير 2014)

*عيون القلب "نجاة"*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 يناير 2014)

*لو تعرفوه لو يوم يقابلكوا اسألوه
ليه الايام يخدووه ؟!!

لو تعرفوه لو يوم شفتوه كلموه
عن ناس هنا بيحبوووه ♥

وفكروه فاتني وبستناه
وكمان بقا عرفوه
من فات حبيبه تااه ..

وابقا اسألوه ازيه وازي حاله
في باله او مش باله
منساش هوانا وامانه
كل اللي اتقال قلووه ..

لو تعرفوه لو كان فيه بنكم كلام
حد يسلملي عليييييييه
لو تعرفوه قولوله ببعتله السلام
لعينيه ولقلـ♥ـبه ولييييه 

♫اليسا
لو تعرفوه ♪
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 يناير 2014)

*اهى ذكريات "عمرو دياب"*​


----------



## johna&jesus (23 يناير 2014)

تتجوزينى

​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 يناير 2014)

*عايز اطمن عليك
وانسي روحي بين ايديك
وافضل اجري واجري بيك
وابقا مش عارف مكاني
نفسي اكمل عمري جنبك
نفسي اعيش عمرين معاك
وانسي حضني جوه حضنك
نفسي اتنفس هواك
♫♫♫♫♫
عمري مانسيتك ولا اقدر
اعيش حياتي الا بيك
ليل نهار بسرح وافكر
غصب عني حبيبي فيك
♪♪♪♪♪♪
قولي عمري يساوي ايه
لو مكنتش جنبي فيه
لو معشتش عمري جنبك
قولي بس هعيشوا ليه
مهما تبعد قلبي شايفك
مهما غبت بحس بيك
مهما طال البعد عنك
بعدي بيقربني ليك
..

♪ وائل جسار
عمري مانسيتك ♫
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 يناير 2014)

*خلينا لوحدينا "عمرو دياب"*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 يناير 2014)

*رخصت الغالي
كارول سماحه

[YOUTUBE]RDDjifGsZFQSI[/YOUTUBE]

*بحب اوي الاغنيه دي* 
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 يناير 2014)

*
سبت فراغ كبير"عمرو دياب"*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 يناير 2014)

*انا سيبتك وانت مني
ندمانه للنهارده
لو حتي غصب عني
مكانش لازم ارضي

انا بطمن عليك
وانا من بعيد لبعيد
بخاف لو روحت ليك
الاقيك حبيت جديد
مش من حقي العتاب
مانا سيبتك للعذاب
لكن ربي اللي عالم
اخلاصي وحبي ليك
[YOUTUBE]RDDjifGsZFQSI[/YOUTUBE]

♪ يااارا
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 يناير 2014)

*
نفس المكان "عمرو دياب"*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 يناير 2014)

*ريحة الحبايب "عمرو دياب"*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 يناير 2014)

*مصــــدومة
*






*اليسا*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 يناير 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *مصــــدومة
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*متأكدة ان دى مصدومة 
ولا متنحة ومسبهلة *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 يناير 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *متأكدة ان دى مصدومة
> ولا متنحة ومسبهلة *​


*لا يابت مصدوممممة
مصدددددومة :smil12:*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 يناير 2014)

*افتكرت فضلت اضحك والدمووووع
نزلت اووي وجريت اووي
وحشتني ايامك اووي
متقولي هو مفيش طريقه
بيها انساك اووي
ومقولش أأأه أأأه
حبيبي قول كدااااا
ضاعت كل الاماني
وانا مش هستني تاني
واطفيلي النار كفايه
نار الفرقه بتوجع
حبيبي قول كداا
عشان مش هقدر اسمع
كلمة امتي هترجع
ومفيش دموع في عيني
بسمع اسمك بدمع 

اليسا
بسمع اسمك ♫
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 يناير 2014)

*
خد قلبى معاه "عمرو دياب"*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 يناير 2014)

*
وبينا معاد
لو احنا بعاد
اكيد راجع ولو بيني وبينه بلاد
* *
قصاد عيني في كل مكان
قصاد عيني في كل مكان
* *
ومن تاني اكيد راجعين
أنا دايب وكلي حنين
ولا عمري أبيع لو مين
قصاد عيني
ومش قادر على الأيام
ولا يوصف هوايا كلام
وطول ليلي ولما بنام
قصاد عيني

عمرو دياب " قصاد عينى "
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 يناير 2014)

حنيت لعنيك حنيت 
حنيت وإشتقت اليك 
ما نسيت ويا ريتني نسيت 
ما نسيت ويا ريتني نسيت 
أيام وحبيبي بعيد..... أيام وعايشها وحيد 
أيام وحبيبي بعيد..... أيام وعايشها وحيد 
أيام ولا فيها جديد
ما نسيت ويا ريتني نسيت 

مشتاق وبنادي عليك 
مشتاق وحشتني عينيك 
مشتاق وبنادي عليك 
مشتاق وحشتني عينيك 
مشتاق وبفكر فيه 
ما نسيت ويا ريتني نسيت​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (23 يناير 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *مصــــدومة*​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 لا لا دى لا مصدومه و لا متنحه و مسبهله--

 دى مخضوضه :spor2:  ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 يناير 2014)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> لا لا دى لا مصدومه و لا متنحه و مسبهله--
> 
> دى مخضوضه :spor2:  ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


*لا بس انا كنت بسمع مصدومة
مش مخضوضة:smil12:
*​


----------



## kawasaki (23 يناير 2014)

*صلاه باكر *​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (23 يناير 2014)

[YOUTUBE]ZDWSGObonzk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## YOYO JESUS (23 يناير 2014)

[YOUTUBE]dymP0yOH71U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## YOYO JESUS (23 يناير 2014)

[YOUTUBE]t-95c7p5gtM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## YOYO JESUS (23 يناير 2014)

[YOUTUBE]00IDn9FMlx0[/YOUTUBE]

معاك بجد كان قلبى طيب
مقلوتش انا غير حاضر وطيب
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (23 يناير 2014)

[YOUTUBE]VTKQonsmNGs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## paul iraqe (23 يناير 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XutMwkgcDYo


----------



## YOYO JESUS (23 يناير 2014)

[YOUTUBE]teBNsZC12HE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## YOYO JESUS (23 يناير 2014)

بسمع صوت الخناقة اللى ع باب الشقة بره
يعنى سايبين العمارة كلها وجايين تتخنقوا جنب شقتى
مش طريقة دى
^_^
​


----------



## paul iraqe (23 يناير 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j90QcXInXyU


----------



## +Sameh+ (23 يناير 2014)

اني لرافع عيناي- الفريق القبطي-​


----------



## soso a (23 يناير 2014)

كيفك انت فيروز 

[YOUTUBE]rAk-SIFmwus[/YOUTUBE]
كيفك انت بالصعيدى 
[YOUTUBE]3ta88_y1u5I[/YOUTUBE]

فرق شاسع  ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 يناير 2014)

*
يا ليالى قوليله "شيرين"

*​


----------



## soso a (23 يناير 2014)

[YOUTUBE]o-Yo-_zsWuM[/YOUTUBE]

باندهاش واعجاب ​


----------



## soso a (23 يناير 2014)

*ترنيمه الاعداء حواليا*
​


----------



## soso a (23 يناير 2014)

*.ترنيمة  اتي اليك*
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (23 يناير 2014)

[YOUTUBE]ZDWSGObonzk[/YOUTUBE]
حابب تعبى لانه عشانك
راضية بغلبى لانه معاك
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (23 يناير 2014)

[YOUTUBE]KBydWcHTuO8[/YOUTUBE]
انا دلوقتى بعيش فى حياتى
اصعب لحظة وانتى بعيدة
انا ولاعارف اعيد حسابتى
ولا عارف اعيش ودى حاجة اكيدة
من يوم مابعدنا والبعد بيخدنا
لية زى النهاردة انا وانتى مش مع بعض فيه
اية ؟
هنقضيها بعاد ولا اية ؟
واحنا نضيع عمرنا لية ؟
واحنا هنوجع بعضنا لية ؟
طب فين اللى اتفقنا عليه ؟
وفين ايام زمان ؟
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (23 يناير 2014)

[YOUTUBE]kHbMKjYLVX4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 يناير 2014)

*وين اللي كانوا اعز الحبايب
راحوا وخانوا قلبي اللي دايب
بكوا عيوني اللي كانوا عيوني
صدقت ظنوني .. صدقت ظنوني
دنيا عجايببببب
منهم ياناااااري .. لأخد بتااري
وبكي عيونن لو شعري شااايب .

♫صابر الرباعي
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (23 يناير 2014)

[YOUTUBE]uVCP2V5gn9A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## YOYO JESUS (23 يناير 2014)

*في جوه قلبي حاجه مستخبيه*

* كل اما باجي اقولها فجأه مش بقدر*

* قدام عينيك بقف وبنسى ايه يتقال*

* ليه كل مره يجرى فيها كده ليا*

* ودي هي كلمه واحده بس مش اكتر*

* والكلمه ديا عندي فيها راحة البال*

* حبيتك يوم ما اتلاقينا.. لما حكينا اول كلام*

* حبيتك واحلف على ده .. تسمع زياده .. ده انا مش بنام*

* الناس في عيني حاجه وانت حاجه تانيه*

* عندك مشاعري حتى خدها واسئلها*

* انا صعب اعيش حياتي وانت لحظة بعيد*

* احساسي بيك في وقت ضعفي قواني*

* كانت حياتي ناقصة جيت تكملها*

* فرحة لقايا بيك بتبقى زي العيد*

* حبيتك يوم ما اتلاقينا.. لما اتحكينا اول كلام*

* حبيتك واحلف على ده .. تسمع زياده .. ده انا مش بنام

الاغنية دى بحبها اوى عشان ليها ذكرى حلوة معايا
حماقى
حاجة مستخبية
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 يناير 2014)

*ولا اي كلمة حب اتقالت في يوم مابين اتنين
تسوي حلاوة كلمة منك قولتهالي
عيد قولت ايه كدا تاني وتالت انا قلبي كله حنين
ولا يطفي ناره حبيبي غير لو عيدتهالي
عـــــارف بتعمل فيا ايه كلمة حبيبي ؟
زي اللي اول مــــــرة بيحس بأماااااان
خليك معايااا
خليك معايا ياحبيبي مهما كان
خليك معايا
ياحلم عمري اللي في خيالي من زماان

عــــارف انت اجمل حاجه تفرح الواحد هي ايه ؟
ان اللي ياما حلمت بيه تلاقيه حبيبك
وانا عيشت بحلم باللحظة دي دا اللي بدور عليه
انا اسيب حياتي ودنيتي ولا يوم اسيبك

♫خليك معايا
♪عمرو دياب
*​


----------



## kalimooo (23 يناير 2014)

*انا بنسحب وائل الجسار*

*انا بنسحب*

كل شىء قولتو غلط

 وكل شىء حسبته غلط

 والغلط الاكبر انى اتمادى بالغلط

كل شىء قولتو غلط 

وكل شىء حسبته غلط

والغلط الاكبر انى اتمادى بالغلط

انا بنسحب ماعاد بدى اشتكى

 انا بنسحب يحرم على عيونى البكى

انا بنسحب من قلبك وخلص الحكى

 انا عم شوفك غلط

انا بنسحب ماعاد بدى اشتكى

 انا بنسحب يحرم على عيونى البكى

انا بنسحب من قلبك وخلص الحكى انا عم شوفك غلط
كل شىء قولتو غلط

 وكل شىء حسبته غلط

 والغلط الاكبر انى اتمادى بالغلط

ياللى ماعنده من الوفا ذرة وفا

ياللى بقلبه مافى نتفة دفا

ياللى بعز جروحى تركنى اختفى

صارالحكى عنه كله غلط بغلط

انا بنسحب ماعاد بدى اشتكى

 انا بنسحب يحرم على عيونى البكى

انا بنسحب من قلبك وخلص الحكى انا عم 
اشوفك غلط
كل شىء قولتو غلط

 وكل شىء حسبته غلط 

والغلط الاكبر انى اتمادى بالغلط


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 يناير 2014)

*انا بحسد الكحل .. اللي كحل رموشك
واحمر شفايف .. اللي زين شفايفك
انا بحسد الليل ,, اللي سهر عيونك
واحسد عيوني لما اكون ياحبيبتي شايفك .

♪ محمد منير
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 يناير 2014)

*حبك وجع " اليسا "*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 يناير 2014)

*ساعات "اليسا"*​


----------



## انت شبعي (24 يناير 2014)

يدق الباب اقول هي 
اقول رجعت خلاص ليا
و تخلص غربتي و افرح
و اخاف من فرحتي افتح
تكون لاعبة الظنون بيا و تطلع تاني مش هي 
( عمرو دياب )


----------



## YOYO JESUS (24 يناير 2014)

حد يقولها مليش حبايب بعدها
واللى بقيلى منها عايش عليه
وفاكر ليها ايام بتصبر بيها

تامر عاشور 
​


----------



## انت شبعي (24 يناير 2014)

وكأن روحي بتتسحب مني والدنيا ليه وقفت خلاص بيا
ضاعت خلاص اللي عشانها بغني سابتني ليه ودموعي في عينيا
راحت وسابت قلبي خايف موت وسابتني عايش كل ثانيه بموت
تمثال ملامح فاضي من جوه مجروح وبصرخ بس من غير صوت
وكأن شئ جوايا مات فيا مابقاش فيه طعم لحاجه حوليا
انا بس عايز اعرف انا هعيش ازاي دنا كنت عايش ليها مش ليا

( محمد فؤاد )


----------



## YOYO JESUS (24 يناير 2014)

جرى اية 
حماقى
​


----------



## انت شبعي (24 يناير 2014)

ta3ala bas

☼ samoZein ☼
​


----------



## انت شبعي (24 يناير 2014)

بنـــــــــ بلادي ـــت
فــــــــــــ ☼♪ ـــــــــــارس​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (24 يناير 2014)

ناسى شكلها
تامر عاشور
​


----------



## انت شبعي (24 يناير 2014)

هيفاء وهبي
كووووووووبة​


----------



## انت شبعي (24 يناير 2014)

هي الحالة ايه
حكيييييمووووو ​


----------



## tamav maria (24 يناير 2014)

باتفرج علي مسلسل الشك


----------



## YOYO JESUS (24 يناير 2014)

تسلم
تامر عاشور
​


----------



## انت شبعي (24 يناير 2014)

مش و لابد _ هوباااااا​


----------



## انت شبعي (24 يناير 2014)

بكلمة نتصالح _ تامر حسني​


----------



## soso a (24 يناير 2014)

بسمع الاخبار 

وتفجيرات هنا وهناك 

يارب ارحم شعبك 

​


----------



## انت شبعي (24 يناير 2014)

ترنيمة لما عدوي يحاربني


----------



## YOYO JESUS (24 يناير 2014)

صوت كلبى ^_^
​


----------



## انت شبعي (24 يناير 2014)

صوت الزبال ^___^


----------



## انت شبعي (24 يناير 2014)

ترنيمة قال لي الشيطان


----------



## انت شبعي (24 يناير 2014)

مسرحية الواد سيد الشغال :36_1_21:


----------



## انت شبعي (24 يناير 2014)

اغنية مش هروووووووووح ^__^


----------



## YOYO JESUS (24 يناير 2014)

[YOUTUBE]t-95c7p5gtM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## انت شبعي (24 يناير 2014)

فيسبوكي _ احمد مكي


----------



## YOYO JESUS (24 يناير 2014)

[YOUTUBE]iOUhHcLWFjM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## soso a (24 يناير 2014)

[YOUTUBE]HDiJ7JTgs4g[/YOUTUBE]

*ابعت سلام *

​


----------



## soso a (24 يناير 2014)

*ايه في الدنيا يفرح*

[YOUTUBE]n_U92T7MQOo[/YOUTUBE]


​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (24 يناير 2014)

وأدى حالى معاك
هموت عشان انساك
حماقى
​


----------



## انت شبعي (25 يناير 2014)

كلموها عني _ تامر عاشور


----------



## YOYO JESUS (25 يناير 2014)

وقول انساك بحن اكثر
 ولا برتاح ولا بقدر
 واعمل ايه ياحبيبي
 حياتي معااااااك​[YOUTUBE]vm1oW9yIcgo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## YOYO JESUS (25 يناير 2014)

[YOUTUBE]pkJ4rjl4mHE[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## انت شبعي (25 يناير 2014)

دى بسيطة ما تستبسطهاش
كشكشها و متعرضهاش
مش كل حاجة تلوم عالدنيا من الضحكة كدة ما تشوفهاش
نفض للى يضايقك نفض
كبر من اللى مداينك كبر
ظبط للى يصونك ظبط
روق كدة ومتقفلهاش
خدنى معاااااااااااااااك خدنى معاك لو كنت حبيبى خدنى معاك لو كنت حبيبى خدنى معاك
دادندادادن 
داداندادادن
دادندادادان
لالالا
ماتبصش للاحسن منك
شوف كام واحد اقل منك
احمد ربك عاللي انت فية
جمد قلبك وولا يهمك
نفض......... كبر.ظيط .............................روق

تامر حسني


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (25 يناير 2014)

- مالي غيرك ألجأ ليه ربي وأنا تعبان
مالي غيرك أحتمي بيه لو جار الزمان
القرار- إنت اللي ضامن بكره ويومي
إنت بتعطي راحة نومي .. إنت وحدك بس باقدر ألجأ ليه
2- وقت التعب وقت الحزن إنت تعزيني
بأتون اللهب وسط المحن روحك يحميني
إنت رفيقي بطريقي وقت ضيقي بالجأ ليك
3- إنت بتمسح دمع عيوني وبتبدد آهاتي
إنت إمبارح يومي وبكره عمري وكل حياتي
بتطمني وبتحضني ما بتتركني لحظة عينيك

____________________


----------



## kawasaki (25 يناير 2014)

*Nirvana *
* Smell like teen spirit*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (25 يناير 2014)

[YOUTUBE]vm1oW9yIcgo[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (25 يناير 2014)

[YOUTUBE]ZDWSGObonzk[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (25 يناير 2014)

*انا في حياتي مشوفتش ولا هشوف
طفل بالجمال والصوت والاحساس والموهبه دي بجد

انا سمعت الفيديو دا من امبارح بأمانه يجي 50 مره
وكل مره بحس كأني اول مره بسمعه

حقيقي فظييييييييع
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PVSuq0VOCQ8
[YOUTUBE]PVSuq0VOCQ8[/YOUTUBE]
*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (25 يناير 2014)

قصيدة قلبي الخفاق​


----------



## انت شبعي (25 يناير 2014)

بسمع صوت اللمبة و صوت عربية اسعاف


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 يناير 2014)

*ياليالى قوليله "شيرين"*​


----------



## soso a (25 يناير 2014)

ترنيمة هلمّي يا جميلتي - جومانا مدوّر

 في الليل التمست، من يحبه قلبي
 و في حديقتي القاحلة في حديقتي القاحلة
 جعل مسكنه وبلآليء الورد كسى رأسي

 ++نفسي جميلة جميلة و حبيبي يناديني
 هلمي يا جميلتي
 هلمي إلى حديقتي
 فالشتاء قد مضى و الكروم أزهرت و أفاحت عطرها
 هلمي إلى حديقتي هلمي هلمي.​


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 يناير 2014)

*
ساعات ساعات "الصبوحة "*​


----------



## انت شبعي (26 يناير 2014)

لما اكون تعبان اروح لمين غيرك


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 يناير 2014)

*محمد فؤاد "حيران"*​


----------



## zaki (26 يناير 2014)

[YOUTUBE]B3_i-hDj8AA[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## انت شبعي (26 يناير 2014)

مين في الحياة دي ما اتولدش برئ _ عجاج


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (26 يناير 2014)

*علشان يشبهلك يا حبيبتى حبيته
 كان نفسى أناديلك يا حبيبتى 
كان نفسى أناديلك وناديته
 كان نفسى أناديلك  اشكيلك
 أسمع منك أبكيلك
 كان نفسى أنورلك قمرى 
وأعملك بإيديا الشاى
 أحكيلك  فى الليل حكاياتى
 وأغنى لعنيكى بناى
 كان نفسى أضمك وبقوة
 أضمك انتى مش هو 
كان نفسى أناديلك وأحكيلك
 أسمع منك أبكيلك
 كان نفسى وجريت أيامى وخادنى  البحر وودانى﻿*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M6X1iLzk9nY&list=PL8B5216BA9111431E

*♫ منير*​


----------



## انت شبعي (26 يناير 2014)

ايه اخبار نفسيته _ نانسي


----------



## +Sameh+ (26 يناير 2014)

اني لرافع عيناي​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (26 يناير 2014)

[YOUTUBE]glb8oY0H2Pw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## paul iraqe (26 يناير 2014)

موجوع

وائل جسار


----------



## انت شبعي (26 يناير 2014)

ليلي نهاري _ عمرو دياب


----------



## انت شبعي (26 يناير 2014)

شوقنا اكتر شوقنا _ عمرو دياب


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (26 يناير 2014)

*أأأه حبايب
بس فين الحب غايب
وليه ياقلبي مالكش نايب !!

جورج وسوف♫
*​


----------



## انت شبعي (26 يناير 2014)

عامل عملة _ ايهاب توفيق


----------



## انت شبعي (26 يناير 2014)

معجبة مغرمة _ نانسي​


----------



## انت شبعي (26 يناير 2014)

فينه_ هشام عباس


----------



## +Sameh+ (26 يناير 2014)

ترنيمة متعولش الهم ومتخافش​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (26 يناير 2014)

ترنيمة يايسوع تعبان
​


----------



## soso a (26 يناير 2014)

كل واحد ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (26 يناير 2014)

*جـــــوه قلـــ♥ــوبنا يابابا شنـــ♥ـــودة
ايام وشهور وسنين هتفوت
عايــ♥ـش في قلـ♥ــوبنا ومش هتــ♥ـموت
اشتقنا ليك اوووي يارعينا ♥

*ترنيمة *♪* جوه قلوبنا​


----------



## انت شبعي (26 يناير 2014)

ترنيمة ادنو اليك ارتاح


----------



## soso a (26 يناير 2014)

*سيبت نفسي للخطيه عيشت ليها سنين 
*

واشتهيت اعيش لوحدى كنت حر لكن اسير 
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 يناير 2014)

*
لحد امتى يا خطية *​


----------



## انت شبعي (26 يناير 2014)

ترنيمة انتي اللي قلبي حبها _ فادية


----------



## انت شبعي (26 يناير 2014)

بتدور على الحياة تعال للمسيح
تتعرف على الإله تتعلم التسبيح

متأخرش قرارك متخليش أفكارك
تاخدك بعيد عن الحياة

الطفل في مهده بيكبي والشاب في جهله بيبعد
الكهل في عجزه بيشكي والكل محتاج يسعد

بتدور على الحياة تعال للمسيح
مين غيره سواه الحق فيه صريح

العمر بينا بيجري والشمس يوم هاتغيب
العالم مهما بيغري كل ما فيه هانسيب


----------



## انت شبعي (26 يناير 2014)

بتمون _ اليسااااا


----------



## انت شبعي (26 يناير 2014)

مقدرش انساك _ حماقي


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 يناير 2014)

*يا طيب القلب وينك 
"عبد المجيد عبدالله*"​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 يناير 2014)

*انا خايف طمني ياربي
دايما احس اني حيران
حاسس كل مشاكل الدنيا
جوه في قلبي واخده مكان

♫ انا خايف 
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (27 يناير 2014)

حاجات كتير كانت ناقصنى
تامر حسنى
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (27 يناير 2014)

[YOUTUBE]ZDWSGObonzk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## kawasaki (27 يناير 2014)

*ناوي تعاتب عاتب من غير اي خصام *
*واذا كان عندك كلمه لاء انا عندي كلام *

*عمووووري *​


----------



## +Sameh+ (27 يناير 2014)

يا صاحب الحنان​


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 يناير 2014)

*يا طبيبى هات دوايا*​


----------



## soso a (27 يناير 2014)

*وهـاعشلك *
​


----------



## soso a (27 يناير 2014)

*لو هندور في مضينا *
​


----------



## soso a (27 يناير 2014)

* لمساتك بتعزينا  *
​


----------



## soso a (27 يناير 2014)

مكــانكــ
 
 
 
 
 مكانك مش هنا خد حبنا وابعد وغيب 
 
 ليه نتعب نفسنا وانت وانا مالناش نصيب
 
 انا مكنتش كدا والجرح ده لازم يطيب 
 
 
 سنين مستحملة عماله اجيب اللوم عليه
 
 آتاري المشكلة جوايا قبل ماتبقي فيه 
 
 حسبت المسألة ولاقتني عمري ماهبقي ليه
 
 
 كلامك وفره مش هخسره ومش محتاجاه 
 
 عينيك استكتروا علي قلبي يتهني بهواك 
 
 والغلطة اتصلحت يعني انتهت بينا الحياة​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 يناير 2014)

*اوقات يادنيا معاكي بعيش
وساعات مابفهمكيش
وانتي ولا فهماني !!
اوقات بحس ان انا مجروح
عايش حلاوة روح
ودمعتي محوطاني !!
صابر عاللي بيجرالي
وانتي لا ليكي عزيز ولا غالي !!

اوقات في عز العتمة بشوف
وساعات بموت من الخوف
وغصب عني بداري !!
بحلم يعدي عليا الليل
من غير عذاب ولا ويل
وتحسي مره بناري !!
صابر عاللي بيجرالي
وانتي لا ليكي عزيز ولا غالي !!

اوقات بتخدي اعز الناس
وبقول نصيب وخلاص
واصبر علي احزاني !!
اوقات بحب قلوب بتبيع
وفي الف لحظة بضيع
وبرضو مش حساني !!
صابر عاللي بيجرالي
وانتي لا ليكي عزيز ولا غالي !!

[YOUTUBE]8dcZCQawzMY[/YOUTUBE]
♫ محمدفؤاد
 
*​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (27 يناير 2014)

[YOUTUBE]46HYrsqC3pw[/YOUTUBE]

وانا و يايا بعيش زي المليونيرات 
و أحلم وانا معيش ملعنش الازمات
............
وجناني دا عين العقل 
و العقل دا داء بيعي
وجناني دا شئ مش سهل 
تقدر تتجنن زي
............
انا احب اسهر للصبح 
و عمري وعمري ما اروح بدري
مخلوق رافض للنصح 
والعمر بقيسو في سهري
وبصاحب كل الخلق 
البيه صحبي والفقري
و أتعشى في باب الخلق 
و أفطر على البحر في بحري
...........
اجي اتغدى ملاقيش
ملعنش الازمات
...........
وانا ويايا بعيش زي المليونيرات واحلم وانا معيش ملعنش الازمات


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 يناير 2014)

*ساعات "اليسا"*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 يناير 2014)

*سألت نفسي كتيـــــر
مارستش يوم علي بر
انا اللي فيا الخير
 ولا اللي فيا الشر
مليان عيوب .. ولا
خالي من الذنوب .. ولا
ولا انا جوايا ومش داري
الاتنين في بعض
دول 500 حاجه
ومالهمش دعوة ببعض !

♪ احمد سعد
♫ سألت نفسي
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 يناير 2014)

*القداس الأغريغوري
أبونا يوسف اسعد

*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 يناير 2014)

*ترنيمة "احلى ساعات"*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 يناير 2014)

*وسط بحر ذنوبى بغرق*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 يناير 2014)

*مراحمك يا الهى*​


----------



## kawasaki (28 يناير 2014)

*صلاه باكر *​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (28 يناير 2014)

[YOUTUBE]ZDWSGObonzk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## kawasaki (28 يناير 2014)

*القداس الباسيلي *​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (28 يناير 2014)

اخدني معك .. يارا 
فضل شاكر


----------



## soso a (28 يناير 2014)

*تاني تاني تاني*
​


----------



## soso a (28 يناير 2014)

*شوف بقينا فين يا قلبي *
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 يناير 2014)

*ياليالى قوليله "شيرين"*​


----------



## soso a (28 يناير 2014)

* كل دقيقه شخصية  *
​


----------



## kawasaki (28 يناير 2014)

*متفكرنيش  بالعمر اللي انا ضيعته معاك *
*متفكرنيش بعذابي وحيرتي زمان وياك *


*عمووووري*​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (28 يناير 2014)

[YOUTUBE]lckXfo_mI7A[/YOUTUBE]

غير ربنا ماتروحش لحد .. ايه يعملك انسان يتحد
غير ربنا ماتروحش لحد .. خلى تكالك عليه مش حد
لو محتاج ماتمدش ايدك ..قوله يارب وهو يزيدك
قوله ضعيف محتاج قوينى .. اوعى تقول لحد ادينى
لو مظلوم من كل الدنيا ..قوله يارب برئ نجينى
لو مكسور جواك احساسك .. ولا غريب بين ناس مش ناسك
حتى لو انت فقير مش لاقى .. اطلب من ربنا هاتلاقى
لما الحياة تغلبك والهم يبقى همين..بص بعينيك للسما وارفع ايديك الاتنين
تقول يارب هاتلاقى الهموم بتروح ..تقول يارب هاتطيب الجراح وتروح
قوله ضعيف محتاج قوينى اوعى تقول لحد ادينى
لو مظلوم من كل الدنيا .. قوله يارب برئ نجينى
غير ربنا ماتروحش لحد.. ايه يعملك انسان يتحد
غير ربنا ماتروحش لحد ..خلى تكالك عليه مش حد


----------



## روزا فكري (28 يناير 2014)

مش خايفه شيرين​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (28 يناير 2014)

[YOUTUBE]bfwRZQC2Vmg[/YOUTUBE]




قديش صار لي ناطرة تا اسمع جواب من عندك ياربي صوتك عني غاب
أنا قلبي تعب مش قادرة انطر بعد أنا وضعي صعب عم يدبل بعمري الورد
وانت وعدت وقلت اسالوا تعطوا اطلبوا تجدوا
أنا عم بسأل انا عم بطلب بدي من هالحالة اهرب
انا عم بسأل انا بطلب تعبانة وضيعت المهرب دخيلك اسمعني انا قلبي تعب
سامحني يارب ان قلت بجسارة وقاحة عم حط الملامة عليك اني خسرت الراحة
لو كل العالم ظلموني بعرف انت بتبقى حنون لكن شو بعمل بظنوني اللي بتخلي ايماني يخون
شو كتار اللي لاموني وشمتوني فيي وذلوني
قالوا اني مش عم شوفك اشفيني فتحلي عيوني


----------



## R.O.R.O (29 يناير 2014)

*مخسوبكو انداس .... صبح محتاس ... مسختوا بابوتسي ياناس
 مفيس فلوس ... بئيتو منخوس ... فئرتو خلاص
 نستغلوا في ايه ... ياافندي يابيه .... مادام البخت موريه
 مافيس تهييص ... مافيس قميص .... فينيتو خلاص
 فين نروخو ... ساغريستي ... دنيا لسه تربتيه... ايام الهيصة فنيتو خلاص
 مخسوبكو انداس .... صبح محتاس ... كفرتو خلاص ياناس
 مخسوبكو انداس .... صبح محتاس ... فنيتو خلاص ياناس
 بوكر مفيس ... يابو درويس ... ئهاوي رقص مفيس
 إزاى يافندي ابن الكيف يئدر يعيس
 بوكر مفيس .... يابو درويس ... ئهاوي رقص مفيس
 مدام مفيس بدل ... يغنيش نبيع ورنيس
 سوخنا نروح لمين .... دوخنا يامسلمين ... نسكي نئول لمين
 ..يا ليلي ليلي ليل..
 حانتيس مانتيس .... يابو الريس ... إن شاء الله تعيس
 حانتيس مانتيس .... يابو الريس ... إن شاء الله تعيس
 سبت الخمارة ... سكنت في خارة .... مافيس ولاواخد باره
 علسان نروخ كلنا نسوف و نيجي منفوخ
 ارتيني يوف كليفنى موليفتى الا بريه فوليا
 افتوه كالا بولي كالا سمك بكالاه
*
*مخسوبكو إنداس "ايمان البحر درويش"
*​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (29 يناير 2014)

[YOUTUBE]_mcrTDujrZs[/YOUTUBE]

انت ايه مش كفايه عليك تجرحني حرام عليك انت ايه 
انت ايه دموعي حبيبي تهون عليك 
طب وليه انا راضيه انك تجرحني وروحي فيك 
طب وليه يعني ايه راضيه بعذابي بين ايديك 

لو كان ده حب ياويلي منه 
لوكان ده ذنبي ماتوب عنه 
لو كان نصيبي اعيش ف جراح حاعيش في جراح 

مش حرام 
مش حرام انك تخدعني ف حبي ليك مش حرام 
مش حرام الغرام وسنين حياتي وعشقي ليك 
ضاع قوام ولا كان لعبه ف حياتك بتداويك 
ضاع قوام الحنان وحضن قلبي واملي فيك


----------



## R.O.R.O (29 يناير 2014)

*ومين اختار "شيرين "*​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (29 يناير 2014)

كلي ملكك شرييييين


----------



## R.O.R.O (29 يناير 2014)

*احلى دنيا "اليسا"*​


----------



## انت شبعي (29 يناير 2014)

ترنيمة متعولشي الهم و متخافشي ربنا موجود


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (29 يناير 2014)

مين احن منك التجئ اليه


----------



## انت شبعي (29 يناير 2014)

ثقتي فيك مالهاش حدود هعدي بيك اعلى السدود


----------



## YOYO JESUS (29 يناير 2014)

انت ياللى خدت قلبى من الزمان ومن اللى فىه
خدت قلبى لدنيا تانية احلى من اللى حلمت بيه
احلى عمر انا عيشته جنبك والحنان عندك كتير
هو فى كده زى قلبك لسه فى الدنيا خير
عمرى ما انسا انا قبلك كنت فى ايه ومعاك بقيت انا ايه
انا باقى ليك ولحد ما عمرى
ينتهى هافضل يا حبيبى معاك وهعيش واموت بهواك
انا ليا مين غيرك حبيب عمرى
عمرى ما انسا انا قبلك كنت فى ايه ومعاك بقيت انا ايه
انا باقى ليك ولحد عمرى
ينتهى هفضل يا حبيبى معاك وهعيش واموت بهواك
انا ليا مين غيرك حبيب عمرى
يا ما عشت اتمنى قبلك ياللى زيك مش كتير
مش مجاملة عشان بحبك ده انت ليا حاجات كتير
هيا كام مرة هقابل حد بيحب بضمير
حد عاش عمره عشاني وقلبه ليا بيت كبير
عمرى ما انسى انا قبلك كنت فى ايه ومعاك بقيت انا ايه
انا باقى ليك ولحد ما عمرى
ينتهى هفضل حبيبى معاك وهاعيش واموت بهواك
انا ليا مين غيرك حبيب عمرى​


----------



## kawasaki (29 يناير 2014)

*القداس الباسيلي *​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (29 يناير 2014)

القداس الحبشي


----------



## kawasaki (29 يناير 2014)

*اجمل ما فيكي عنيكي *


*عموررري*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (29 يناير 2014)

*نفسى ارتمى تحت رجلك 
"هايدى منتصر"*​


----------



## soso a (29 يناير 2014)

معاتيه فى تيه العشق هيمين هيام
رايحين و جايين قى الشوارع نيام
معاتيه فى تيه العشق هيمين هيام
رايحين و جايين قى الشوارع نيام

الحب حلم وبس ولا صحيح..
الحب حلم وبس ولا صحيح
والدنيا حلوة و شمس ولا غيام

كام واد و بنت اتقبلو عبر السنين
كام همسه همسوها و لمسة حنين
كام واد و بنت اتقبلو عبر السنين
كام همسه همسوها و لمسة حنين

من فجر عمر الكون لحدى انا 
كام جوزة لازمة لأجل أصبح جميل​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (29 يناير 2014)

اسكن بيوت الفرح آه ممكن
اسكن بيوت الحزن لا يمكن
ومستحيل يا حزن راح تسكن
قدر الزمان يفهمنا آه يمكن
شكلنى بطعم الافراح
لونى بلون التفاح
وبطعم المانجة وكمانجة
تعزفلى ع الجرح ارتاح
يمكــــــــــــــــــن
ماشينى على كفوف الراح
ناسينى لو حلم وراح
واشمعنى المعنى بيعرفنى
لو باتت فى قلوبنا جراح
يمكـــــــــــــــــــن
اسكن بيوت الفرح آه ممكن
اسكن بيوت الحزن لا يمكن
ومستحيل يا حزن راح تسكن
قدر الزمان يفهمنا آه يمكن​


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 يناير 2014)

*يا طبيبى هات دوايا *​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (30 يناير 2014)

قلبي ميشبهنيش فعلا ميشبهنيش
 اوقات بيعرفني سعات ميعرفنيش قلبي ميشبهنيش  فعلا ميشبهنيش
 و اقوله يا قلبي مالك يقولي مفيش قلبي ميشبهنيش
 في الحب  والاحساس وفي اختيار الناس بيمشي علي كيفه علي كيفه كتير
 وميقوليش اصدق  كتير مني مني مني واجرا كتير مني مني مني
 وياما صدقته وياما كتير مصدقنيش
 في الحب و الاحساس و في اختيار الناس بيمشي علي كيفه علي كيفه كتير و  ميقوليش 
اصدق كتير مني مني مني واجرا كتير مني مني مني
 وياما صدقته وياما  كتير مصدقنيش
ميشبهنيش
محمد منير
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (30 يناير 2014)

*زي الايام دي انا فاكر كنا بنتقابل ونقول ونعيد
 زي الايام دي كنا بنتكلم  عن بكرة وكانه العيد
 دلوقتي خلاص لو حتى بنتقابل صدفة بنبص بعيد
 موتنا  حاجات عاشت فينا
 وياريت ناسيين بنموت وبنضحك على روحنا ونقول عايشيين

زى الايام دى
حسام حبيب
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (30 يناير 2014)

المزامير


----------



## YOYO JESUS (30 يناير 2014)

ارجعلك يعنى حرقة دم 
 اسمعلك كل كلامك هم  
عايزنى يا تانى لا دة غيرك انا عندة اهم 
راجعى نفسك مين زمان خاف عليكى وحبة كان ضاع امانة بحور حنان خسارة فيكى  الحب
 انا من قلبى بتمنالك تلاقى حب يريح بالك بكرة تلاقى مكانى ويكون احسن  منى
 لكن ارجعلك يعنى حرقة دم 
اسمعلك كل كلامك هم

تامر حسنى
​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (30 يناير 2014)

طول عمرها كدة من كل حاجة تميل
خير وشر ووفا وناس كتير خاينين
وغربة جوه الوطن
حلم يصبح وطن
وسنين هوية وزمن يصفى ولو ليومين

اللعب فوق الحبال وقرب وبص وجلا
ايه غير الاحوال وينعنش المسألة
لعيبة فيهم كبير وفيهم ضعيف وفقير
الضعيف اداس اما القوي فلا
واوعى تخاف من القوي واللى يقولك انا
منفوخ وفاضي وهوا مستقوي من ضعفنا
واذا كان لابدا لموت اصرخ بعلو الصوت

جايز بشر يسمعك ويوصل اللى انتهى

تتغير الاشياء مرة رحيل وفراق
مرة لقا واشواق مهى فى النهايةسواء
ظلمت او مظلوم من بريء فينا؟
اخر الذنوب توبة وللسموم ترياق
واوعى تخاف من القوي واللى يقولك انا
منفوخ وفاضي وهوا مستقوي من ضعفنا
واذا كان لابدا لموت اصرخ بعلو الصوت
جايز بشر يسمعك ويوصل اللى انتهى
ويوصل اللى اللى انتهى

منير .. تتر مسلسل احلام عادية


----------



## +Sameh+ (30 يناير 2014)

Music​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (30 يناير 2014)

اكلم القمر ..... تنورى 
اكلم الشجر ..... تزهرى 
و فى لحظة الضياع ..... بترحلى 
و فى لحظة السمر ..... بتحضرى 
تتصورى ..... تتصورى 

اصاحب الدروب ..... تتبسمى 
اودع الغروب ..... تتألمى 
و فى لحظة الوداع ..... تأربى 
و فى لحظة اللؤا ..... بتبعدى 
تتصورى ..... تتصورى 

تضيع منى الحروف ..... تكملى 
الف ياما و اشوف ..... تتأميلى 
و يضيع منى الكلام ..... تتكلمى 
نرسم شكل الحياه ..... و ترسمى 
تتصورى ..... تتصورى 

اكلم القمر ..... تنورى 
اكلم الشجر ..... تزهرى 
و فى لحظة الضياع ..... بترحلى 
و فى لحظة السمر ..... بتحضرى

منيييييير ... تتصوري


----------



## kawasaki (30 يناير 2014)

*Seek & Destroy*​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (30 يناير 2014)

قبل ما تحلم فوق 
احلم وانت فايق 
قبل ما تطلع فوق انزل للحقايق 
جايز حلم فى غمضه عين عايز يتحقق فى سنين 
وجايز يبقى الحلم اتنين وتحققهم قبل دقايق 
حلمت ادك ويمكن اكتر وحلمى الاخضر ماطلش يكبر
حلمك لسه فى ايديك حاول مايموتش فيك 
حاول حاول
آآآآآه 
نصيبى يمكن مكانش لياطريقى طول ولف بيه
عافر يمكن تقوم حاسب على كل يوم
حاسب حاسب
آآآآآه
قبل ما تحلم فوق
احلم وانت فايق قبل ما تطلع فوق
انزل للحقايق جايز حلم فى غمضه عين
عايز يتحقق فى سنين وجايز يبقى الحلم اتنين
وتحققهم قبل دقايق

منييييير ... قبل ماتحلم


----------



## kawasaki (30 يناير 2014)

*Welcome Home - Sanitarium*​


----------



## kawasaki (30 يناير 2014)

*ياقلبها قلبي دايب ...قولها *

*عمووووري *​


----------



## soul & life (30 يناير 2014)

تقدر تتكلم عن روحك ..


----------



## soso a (30 يناير 2014)

*تختفي الأحزان في قربك*
​


----------



## soso a (30 يناير 2014)

* ياللي حولت المرارة*
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 يناير 2014)

*احبك معنى كل وجود *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 يناير 2014)

*ادنو اليك ارتاح *​


----------



## +Sameh+ (30 يناير 2014)

مين احن منك ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (31 يناير 2014)

* مهما ضعفى امتلكنى وأتسرب فيا اليأس… انت في عينيك شايفني ابنك  	جبار البأس
	وفاتح ليا حضنك وشايل منى الخوف … وبكلمة وعد منك بهزم ربوات والوف
  	اسندنى في ضعفى واسمع لصلاتى .... اللهم ارحمنى انا الخاطى
	ومهما بعدنا عنك تفضل معانا تحاول ... بتخلق فينا بولس ويموت  	جوانا شاول
	ما أنا زي السامرية جاية والضعف ماليني .... عطشان وعاوز اشرب ومفيش غيرك  	يرويني
  	اسندنى في ضعفى واسمع لصلاتى .... اللهم ارحمنى انا الخاطى 
اسندنى فى ضغفى *​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (31 يناير 2014)

قداس الحبشي


----------



## +Sameh+ (31 يناير 2014)

ترنيمة اني لفي اشتياق ​


----------



## انت شبعي (31 يناير 2014)

بسمع اذان الفجر


----------



## kawasaki (31 يناير 2014)

*القداس الباسيلي *​


----------



## kawasaki (31 يناير 2014)

*بتصعب عليا نفسي *
*مورررا*​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (31 يناير 2014)

خاينين ,,. شرين


----------



## oesi no (31 يناير 2014)

شق السماااااا


----------



## يوليوس44 (31 يناير 2014)

اكتشف شخصية المرأة من طريقة جلستها ​


----------



## يوليوس44 (31 يناير 2014)

*5 علامات تدل على كذب المرأة​*


----------



## انت شبعي (31 يناير 2014)

يوليوس44 قال:


> *5 علامات تدل على كذب المرأة​*


انت مالك و مال المرأة بقى عاوزة افهم :t9: 
ما تسيبونا في حالنا بقى :bomb::bomb::bomb:


----------



## يوليوس44 (31 يناير 2014)

انت شبعي قال:


> انت مالك و مال المرأة بقى عاوزة افهم :t9:
> ما تسيبونا في حالنا بقى :bomb::bomb::bomb:



*انا  مالى ومالها  دا علم ياميرا . لما تعرف خصائص عدوك تقدر تتعامل معه امتى يكدب عليك 
 وكدا 
​*


----------



## kawasaki (31 يناير 2014)

*وحشتيني *

*عمووووري *​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (31 يناير 2014)

كل شئ راح وانقضى 
نجااااة الصغيرة


----------



## R.O.R.O (31 يناير 2014)

*ساعات "اليسا"*​


----------



## kawasaki (31 يناير 2014)

*خلتني نسيت العالم *


*عمووووري *​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (31 يناير 2014)

بيت كبير تامر عاشور
​


----------



## kawasaki (31 يناير 2014)

*لو هاكون غير ليك .طب اعيش لمين انا *

*مورررررا*​


----------



## soso a (31 يناير 2014)

*أبدا لن تنساني*
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (31 يناير 2014)

انا هاجى ع نفسى
وهابعد يمكن انسى هواك
عشام ملقتش راحتى معاك
ولا مرة من نفسى
تامر عاشور 
​


----------



## soso a (31 يناير 2014)

[YOUTUBE]QT83xipjdKc&feature=share[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (31 يناير 2014)

[YOUTUBE]ftdkCH-9ECI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## soso a (31 يناير 2014)

*أيها النسيان هبنى قبلتك*

[YOUTUBE]waR5NRD12bE[/YOUTUBE]




​


----------



## يوليوس44 (31 يناير 2014)

* موسيقى فيلم انجليزى 3:10  to yuma*

[YOUTUBE]g63GNjWdf0Q[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## +Sameh+ (31 يناير 2014)

اسألك فتعلمني -ابونا داود-​


----------



## R.O.R.O (31 يناير 2014)

*اسندنى فى ضعفى*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (31 يناير 2014)

تأمل حروب الشياطين -البابا شنودة-​


----------



## paul iraqe (1 فبراير 2014)

وماله

عمرو ذياب


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 فبراير 2014)

*لحد امتى يا خطية *​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (2 فبراير 2014)

مالي غيرك الجأ ليه


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 فبراير 2014)

*اوقات بتوب *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 فبراير 2014)

*ايها الفخارى الاعظم *​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (2 فبراير 2014)

اتقى ربنا فيا
امال ماهر
​


----------



## paul iraqe (2 فبراير 2014)

شايف البحر شو كبير

للسيدة فيروز


----------



## kawasaki (2 فبراير 2014)

*انا عاشق عنيكي السود *


*عموووووري*​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (2 فبراير 2014)

يارب يا واحة وراحة لكل التعبانين


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 فبراير 2014)

*اسندنى فى ضعفى *​


----------



## انت شبعي (3 فبراير 2014)

الليلة دوب _ مصطفى قمر


----------



## انت شبعي (3 فبراير 2014)

حبيبي يا _ فؤش


----------



## kawasaki (3 فبراير 2014)

*زكريات *
*عمووووري *​


----------



## انت شبعي (3 فبراير 2014)

ترنيمة ثقتي فيك مالهاش حدود هعدي بيك اعلى السدود


----------



## YOYO JESUS (3 فبراير 2014)

*مايشبهنيش
منير*​


----------



## انت شبعي (3 فبراير 2014)

ترنيمة هرمي كل اتكالي عليك


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 فبراير 2014)

*فين  المعنى في حياتي في دايرة وقفت ساعاتي وخايف ايوة خايف 
م اللي جاي تهت في  دايرة غريبة في وهم واتاريه حقيقة مش عارف أنا ميت ولا حي
  عايز ارجع  يا شمسي وألقى ماضي منسي أرجع أكون نفسي أكون إنسان مين غيرك اقوي مني
  وأقوى م اللي بيبعدني ويردني من ذلة الإدمان وتردني يا ربي للأمام
  سامحني لو رفضتك لو في مرة عاندتك كان عقلي يا ربي غايب
 ومش في الوعي قوللي  لسة بحبك قولها وسبني في حضنك رجعني أحب الناس وأشوف الضي
عايز ارجع يا شمسى 
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 فبراير 2014)

[YOUTUBE]U4xlQ_6FvlA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## انت شبعي (4 فبراير 2014)

عيني عليك ؛ نانسي عجرم


----------



## kawasaki (4 فبراير 2014)

*القداس الباسيلي*​


----------



## soul & life (4 فبراير 2014)

وائل كفورى


----------



## kawasaki (4 فبراير 2014)

*اجمل قصه حب *
*حسام حبيب*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (4 فبراير 2014)

*Best Romantic Relax Music ever *
​


----------



## انت شبعي (4 فبراير 2014)

بنت بلادي _ فارس


----------



## kawasaki (4 فبراير 2014)

*خليك معايا *
*عموووري*​


----------



## انت شبعي (4 فبراير 2014)

ترنيمة ما تأخرش قرارك


----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 فبراير 2014)

بحبك مش هاقول تانى
وائل الجسار


----------



## انت شبعي (4 فبراير 2014)

مشتاق ايه _ تامر حسني


----------



## kawasaki (4 فبراير 2014)

*الليلادي سيبني اقول واحب فيك *

*عمووووري*​


----------



## انت شبعي (4 فبراير 2014)

كداب_ فؤش


----------



## kawasaki (4 فبراير 2014)

*تملي معاك *
*عموووري *​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (4 فبراير 2014)

حاسس بخوف 
تامر


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 فبراير 2014)

*ريحة الحبايب "عمرو دياب"*​


----------



## انت شبعي (5 فبراير 2014)

ترنيمة انا خايف طمني ياربي


----------



## انت شبعي (5 فبراير 2014)

ترنيمة انا خايف طمني ياربي


----------



## YOYO JESUS (5 فبراير 2014)

قلبي مايشبهنيش





فعلا مايشبهنيش


اوقات بيعرفني ساعات مايعرفنيش


واقوله ياقلبي مالك يقولي مفيش


فى الحب والاحساس وفى اختيار الناس


بيمشي على كيفه على كيفه كتير ومايقوليش


اصدق مني مني مني واجرأ مني مني


وياما صدقته وياما وياما كير ماصدقنيش

[YOUTUBE]gMc_okKUZ_I[/YOUTUBE]

بموت فى الاغنية دى :t23:​


----------



## انت شبعي (5 فبراير 2014)

بسمع صوت عصافير


----------



## YOYO JESUS (5 فبراير 2014)

قولك ايه انا قلبى انا هو الى هيكسب..لو يحصل ايه هياخدك
لو تعمل ايه بيحبك..و ده مش بايديه
ده روحه فيك لو غبت فى يوم بيهد الدنيا عشان يلاقيك
و يفضل يدور عليك..تخيل بيموت اوى فيك
فتخيل مثلا واحد مكانى بيحبك جدا..لازم تسيبه يتجنن طبعا يعنى هعمل ايه
بقولك ايه انا قلبى انا هو الى هيكسب..لو يحصل ايه هياخدك
لو تعمل ايه بيحبك..و ده مش بايديه
عايز تغيب وتفكر مثلا خد وقتك انا مستنيك..براحتك ولعلمك انا عايز راحتك ده انا قلبى عليك
وعلى العموم انا مش من الناس الى بتزهق من اول يوم
ولعلمك انا نفسى طوييييييييل..وجمبك دا انا قلبى عليك
[YOUTUBE]jWIa9-gRtXM[/YOUTUBE]
​


----------



## انت شبعي (5 فبراير 2014)

من قلبي بغني _ حماقي


----------



## YOYO JESUS (5 فبراير 2014)

لو روحنا  فين
مالناش مكان غير حضن بعض
ازاى هنبعد واحنا لينا كتير فى بعض
ده احنا اللي بينا في قلبنا  لو حتي فات مليون سنه
في الدنيا مين هيفرقنا عن حضن بعض

تعالي نعيش حبيبي انا وانته في الجنه
تعالي نعيش مفيش ولا حاجه تمنعنا
تعالي نعيش حبيبي انا وانته في الجنه
تعالي نعيش مفيش ولا حاجه تمنعنا
حرام علينا نسيب دقيقه في عمرنا

لو روحنا  فين
مالناش مكان غير حضن بعض
ازاى هنبعد واحنا لينا كتير فى بعض

انا مستحيل يبقلي غيرك  تاني حلم
ومش هيبقي في قلبي بعدك ناس اهم 
ده انته اللي بقي ليه انا 
قلبي ملوش عنك غني  من يوم ما شوفتك والحياه ده بقلها طعم

تعالي نعيش حبيبي انا وانته في الجنه
تعالي نعيش مفيش ولا حاجه تمنعنا
تعالي نعيش حبيبي انا وانته في الجنه
تعالي نعيش مفيش ولا حاجه تمنعنا
حرام علينا نسيب دقيقه في عمرنا

لو روحنا  فين
مالناش مكان غير حضن بعض
ازاى هنبعد واحنا لينا كتير فى بعض
[YOUTUBE]fGyFv5O9QMw[/YOUTUBE]
تحفة الاغنية دى 
​


----------



## انت شبعي (5 فبراير 2014)

محبتنيش _ ديانا كرزون


----------



## soso a (5 فبراير 2014)

[YOUTUBE]3Jy1Q2F8lnM&list=RDYVXJdSiyTwQ[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## kawasaki (5 فبراير 2014)

*دا قدري ومكتوبي انتي .وعشقي ومحبوبي انتي *

*عموووووري*​


----------



## kawasaki (5 فبراير 2014)

*Regrets collect like old friends
Here to relive your darkest moments
I can see no way, I can see no way
And all of the ghouls come out to play*
*And every demon wants his pound of flesh
But I like to keep some things to myself
I like to keep my issues drawn
It's always darkest before the dawn*
*And I've been a fool and I've been blind
I can never leave the past behind
I can see no way, I can see no way
I'm always dragging that horse around*
*Our love is pastured, such a mournful sound
Tonight I'm gonna bury that horse in the ground
So I like to keep my issues drawn
But it's always darkest before the dawn*

*Shake it out*​


----------



## soul & life (5 فبراير 2014)

جوليا بطرس .. على شو ؟؟؟


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (5 فبراير 2014)

الناس نامت 
الناس نامت الاى واقفلك فى الشباك بستنى اليوم الجاى 
يمكن يسقينا الشاى يمكن يعطينا الناى 
انا قد الهوى وقدود لو حتى الهوى نساى 
*** 
واقف بتغى لمين لحبيبتى وللاطفال 
طب بص ورى البتارين شايف مهرة وخيال 
يمكن يسقينا الشاى يمكن يعطينا الناى 
*** 
البيت بيضيق ويضيق لكن انا قلبى براح 
باصص على مين ياصديق على طفل معاة مفتاح 
يمكن يسقينا الشاى يمكن يعطينا الناى 
*** 
هل كونت فى يوم غدار انا نهر النيل لو فاض 
طب فين زرع الاشعار انازرعة حواض احواض 
يمكن يسقينا الشاى يمكن يعطينا الناى 
*** 


منيييييييير


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 فبراير 2014)

*ساعات " اليسا "*​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (5 فبراير 2014)

من اول لمسه 
عاشق اعشقني .. كاره اكرهني .. لاكن اسمعني حاول تتغير 
غير غيرني .. من اول لمسه من اول لمسه 
من اول لمسه غيرلي سنيني نسيني رسيني على اول مرسى 
صابر صبرني اوعى تحيرني شارد صحيني نسيني شرودي تسبقني وعودي 
من اول لمسه 
تايه قربني حلم فرحني مانت تعرفني لما بتجرحني كان بتدبحني 
من اول لمسه 



منيبيييير


----------



## soso a (5 فبراير 2014)

وقت شكوكى ​


----------



## joeseph.jesus (5 فبراير 2014)

جن جنوني ,, عاصي الحلاني


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 فبراير 2014)

*سبت فراغ كبير "عمرو دياب"*​


----------



## zaki (6 فبراير 2014)

[YOUTUBE]TXz98-Rc8bE[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## انت شبعي (6 فبراير 2014)

بسمع صوت عصافير


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (6 فبراير 2014)

[YOUTUBE]8X_W3PQZSPM[/YOUTUBE]

اسمعوها بجد .. طلبي ​


----------



## انت شبعي (6 فبراير 2014)

SECRET ANGEL قال:


> [YOUTUBE]8X_W3PQZSPM[/YOUTUBE]​
> 
> اسمعوها بجد .. طلبي ​


 اغنية ايه دي 
مش بعرف اشوف فيديوهات :t19:


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (6 فبراير 2014)

انت شبعي قال:


> اغنية ايه دي
> مش بعرف اشوف فيديوهات :t19:


دي طلبة من القداس الغرغوري يا ميرا 
جميلة بشكل ما يتوصفش 

معلش حبيبتي تتعوض هي كانت بتيجي على القنوات الدينية بس قليل 
.......

ربنا يفرح قلبك حبيبتي


----------



## kawasaki (6 فبراير 2014)

*Love Me Tender*
*ELVIS PRESLEY*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (6 فبراير 2014)

ترنيمة كمل المسيرة​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (6 فبراير 2014)

لحن ارحمنا يالله بصوت ابونا موسى


----------



## kawasaki (6 فبراير 2014)

*قولت ايه *
*عموووري*​


----------



## paul iraqe (6 فبراير 2014)

شايف البحر شو كبير

للسيدة فيروز


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (6 فبراير 2014)

اتصرف انت 
ابونا موسى رشدي


----------



## انت شبعي (6 فبراير 2014)

انت تتحداني _ فؤش
اغنية قديمة بس بموووت فيها


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (6 فبراير 2014)

ترنيمة بتفهمني


----------



## kawasaki (6 فبراير 2014)

*اديني رجعتلك .اديني بين اديكي *

*عمورررري*​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (6 فبراير 2014)

يا نفوس حزينة مريم بطرس


----------



## kawasaki (6 فبراير 2014)

*Orion*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 فبراير 2014)

*وااااااااااااااااو عمرو دياب هيغنى لايف 
هييييييييييييييييه *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 فبراير 2014)

*العالم الله " عمرو دياب "*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 فبراير 2014)

*سبت فراغ كبير *​


----------



## +Sameh+ (6 فبراير 2014)

ترنيمة مبتنساش​


----------



## انت شبعي (7 فبراير 2014)

*ابو الليف*


----------



## kawasaki (7 فبراير 2014)

*الف سلامه عليك *
*صابر *​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (7 فبراير 2014)

لو روحنا فين
محمد نور


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (7 فبراير 2014)

وانا لوحدي 
هيثم نبيل


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 فبراير 2014)

مبتنساش ابدا يا ربي 
اللي اتكالة عليك

ترنيمة 

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 فبراير 2014)

*ياليالى قوليله*
*شيرين*​


----------



## ابانوب برنس (7 فبراير 2014)

ترنيمة 

ربنا موجود


----------



## انت شبعي (7 فبراير 2014)

رافضك يا زماني _ مدحت صالح


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (7 فبراير 2014)

فيكي حاجة كدة
ساندي


----------



## ابانوب برنس (7 فبراير 2014)

دلوقتى ولا حاجة


----------



## johna&jesus (7 فبراير 2014)

وسط الالام​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (7 فبراير 2014)

ترنيمة حبك كفاية


----------



## johna&jesus (7 فبراير 2014)

يا طبيبى​مريم بطرس​


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 فبراير 2014)

*اسندنى فى ضعفى *​


----------



## انت شبعي (8 فبراير 2014)

انت _ فؤش


----------



## ابانوب برنس (8 فبراير 2014)

ترنيمة طوباك يا مريم


----------



## soso a (8 فبراير 2014)

*ترنيمة تختفي الأحزان*
​


----------



## ابانوب برنس (8 فبراير 2014)

طوباك يا مريم

بحبها
ههه


----------



## kawasaki (8 فبراير 2014)

*حبيبي يانور العين *
*عمووووري*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 فبراير 2014)

*ومين اختار "شيرين"*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 فبراير 2014)

*متاخدة من الايام "شيرين"*​


----------



## ابانوب برنس (8 فبراير 2014)

كل دى اغانى شرين انتى بتحبيها بقا


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (8 فبراير 2014)

جربت فى مرة تقرب .. من انسان مجروح
ضايع مهزوم محـروم .. من طعم الفرح
ساعـة ما اتالم .. اتـكـلـم بـحـلاوة روح
راجـع مـجـروح مـش قـادر .. يـهـرب مـن الـجـرح

اطمن حس بدفئ .. فى ايديك
حبيته لقيته فى حضنك .. طفل برئ
طيبت جراحه .. اديته عينيك
اديته مشاعرك .. مشيته طريق

عرفته ازاى .. من تانى الفرح
يسكن مطرح .. كل الاحزان 
وزرعت امان .. ولقيت الطرح
فجاة بيتبل .. على ايد انسان

جربت يخونك ويسيبك .. فى السكة حزين
مش طايق حتى .. يحس بجرحك
جربت عيونك تناديله .. تستنجد بيه
ولقيته على دمعك .. واقف يضحك

حنيت لمكان كان دايما يجمع بينكم .. ولقيته بيخونك فيه
جربت تواجه واحد بخيانته .. هزمك جبروت فى عينيه
كان نفسك تصرخ فى العالم .. ملقيتش فى قلبك صوت
ضحيت بحياتك والظالم .. بيجرب فيك الموت
جربت تمووووت . . !

اليسااااااااا


----------



## YOYO JESUS (8 فبراير 2014)

*لو روحنا فين
محمد نور
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (8 فبراير 2014)

[YOUTUBE]meoUQxnZ094[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 فبراير 2014)

*فاكر يا حبيبى فى يوم ماسبتنى أمشى و دموعى فى عينى 
يومها أنا بالذات جتلك  عشان أنت اللى بتقوينى و بدل ما أهدى و ارتاح 
و أنا جوه حضنك أو تطمن عينى  كده و تدفينى القاك أنت بتبكينى
فاكر " اليسا "
*​


----------



## ابانوب برنس (8 فبراير 2014)

نقطة مية


----------



## zaki (8 فبراير 2014)

ابانوب برنس قال:


> نقطة مية



*مين دا ؟​*


----------



## kawasaki (8 فبراير 2014)

*حبيبي ياعمري انا كلي جراح *
*عموووووري*​


----------



## kawasaki (8 فبراير 2014)

*ايوا انا عارف ان كلامي عليها كتير *
*عمووووري*​


----------



## kawasaki (8 فبراير 2014)

*ليلي نهاري *
*عمووووري*​


----------



## soul & life (8 فبراير 2014)

الوقت بيسرقنا


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (8 فبراير 2014)

مدينة الحب 
كاظم الساهر 


مدينة الحب أمشي فـي شوارعـك

وأنا أرى الحـب محمـولاً بأكفـانِ 

صبوا العذاب كما شئتم على جسدي

فلا شهود على تعذيب سجاني

رجعت للدار امشي فوق نيراني

كفا لكف يقود خطاي حرماني

هل من مجيب

انا في الباب منتظر 

لا احمل الورد 

احمل طوق احزاني

ذهبت...

ذهبت مع الريح 

فاصحوا يا مدللها 

كاس هي الان بيدي عاشق ثاني 

عيناي.. 
شفتاي.. 
اعصابي..
خيالي..
دمي..

يبحثون عنها بين احضاني

قلبوا الاثاث 

وضجوا حول صورتها متظاهرين

كشعب خلف قضبان 

يريدها اليوم شمعتنا حبيبتنا 

لا زاد..لا نوم...

عصيانا بعصيان

يا ايها القوم

يا جسدي وعاطفتي

كفى ملاما فجلد الذات أدماني

صفعت وجهي

اهذا يا زمان انا 

اذلني الحب 

اخرسني واعماني 

بعد الفراق 

رأيت الصبر شيعني 

في صحوة الفجر امشي مشي سكران

يخيفني الليل

والذكرى تعذبني 

وحارب النوم ذاكرتي واجفاني


----------



## kawasaki (8 فبراير 2014)

[YOUTUBE]/g7kbeic4WGI[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## zaki (8 فبراير 2014)

[YOUTUBE]23oFfU2LlkM[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (9 فبراير 2014)

[YOUTUBE]SNQH9UQe95c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 فبراير 2014)

*علمنى حبك "كاظم"*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (9 فبراير 2014)

[YOUTUBE]PQp16fBxwa8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## YOYO JESUS (9 فبراير 2014)

[YOUTUBE]iI2Y_CdyaWM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## johna&jesus (9 فبراير 2014)

الوقت بيسرقناااا​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (9 فبراير 2014)

*مستنى اليوم
تامر حسنى
*​


----------



## johna&jesus (9 فبراير 2014)

بيكفر عن ذنبه  ​


----------



## +Sameh+ (9 فبراير 2014)

الرجاء -البابا شنودة- ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 فبراير 2014)

*اسندنى فى ضعفى *​


----------



## johna&jesus (9 فبراير 2014)

قصاد عينى ​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (9 فبراير 2014)

سرحت فيك 
عمرو مصطفى


----------



## johna&jesus (9 فبراير 2014)

فرشت رمل البحر
كاظم​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (9 فبراير 2014)

حلمت بيك
عمرو مصطفى


----------



## johna&jesus (9 فبراير 2014)

انا كنت زمان بشوفك......... عادى وقت ما احب شوفك........ كنت بلاقيك........ قبل ما اناديك......... دلوقتى كتير عليا انى اشوفك لو لثانية .......انت حبيت........ ولا نسيت.......... حبيبى ياريت القاء.......ياحبيبى مهما تفوت سنين........ مش هنسى مهما قابلت مين........ ريح بالى ....... تعالالى........... من غيرى انا بترتاح معاه.......... دى حياتى بعدك مش حياه........ لسه فى بالى......... احلى ليالى.​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (10 فبراير 2014)

اليسااااا 

يا عااااااالم


----------



## johna&jesus (10 فبراير 2014)

اليسا
اه من هواك​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (10 فبراير 2014)

تملي معاااااااك 
عمرو دياااااااااااب


----------



## johna&jesus (10 فبراير 2014)

_يارب
كارول سماحة
مروان خورى​_


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (10 فبراير 2014)

سكتي ليه
رامي صبري


----------



## johna&jesus (10 فبراير 2014)

شرين 
مشاعر​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (10 فبراير 2014)

كل مانساها افتكرها 
رامي صبري


----------



## johna&jesus (10 فبراير 2014)

سيبها بظرفهااااااااااااا​


----------



## +Sameh+ (10 فبراير 2014)

بفضل نعمتك -ابونا موسى رشدي-​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (10 فبراير 2014)

فكرنى هنسى لك بالساهل
وائل جسار
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (10 فبراير 2014)

[YOUTUBE]iizCkPWgoH8[/YOUTUBE]
*الفرحة دى اللى انا فيها دى ترجع ليك
*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (10 فبراير 2014)

أنا مستهلش يا رب طيبتك -هايدي منتصر-​


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 فبراير 2014)

*ساعات "اليسا "*​


----------



## johna&jesus (10 فبراير 2014)

ناسى شكلها
تامر عاشور​


----------



## johna&jesus (10 فبراير 2014)

اروى 
حاسس بياااا​


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 فبراير 2014)

*واهى ذكريات "عمرو دياب"*​


----------



## johna&jesus (10 فبراير 2014)

انا كتير عليك
سميرة سعيد​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (10 فبراير 2014)

حصل خير 
ساندي

حصل خير الكلمة دي بقولها وانا فعلا حاسة بيها
حصل خير والصفحة هاقفلها مش هارجع ابص فيها
في ناس الكدب جواها اكتر من الطيبة
وناس ضمايرها سايباها مابيعرفوش عيبة
وناس بتحب وتسلم وتتعذب كتير
واهو الغلطان بيتعلم من الجرح الاخير
. ... .
بقيت اخاف من نفسي من بكرا ومن الايام اللي جاية
بقيت اخاف من الماضي والذكرى وكلام الناس عليا
بقيت مش عايزة تاني اضعف انا لازم اتغير
هاحاول ايوه انا وهاعرف العمر ده قصير
انا اللي تملي بستعجل على الحب الكبير
واهو الغلطان بيتعلم من الجرح الاخير


----------



## johna&jesus (10 فبراير 2014)

ااااااااااه  منها الايام​


----------



## +Sameh+ (10 فبراير 2014)

بفضل نعمتك -ابونا موسى رشدي-​


----------



## johna&jesus (10 فبراير 2014)

دوام الحال
عمرو دياب​


----------



## ابانوب برنس (10 فبراير 2014)

Boy Time


----------



## johna&jesus (10 فبراير 2014)

سبت ​فراغ كبيررررررررر


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 فبراير 2014)

*عدت الايام "عمرو دياب"*​


----------



## johna&jesus (10 فبراير 2014)

بنحنى
نفين شكرالله​


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 فبراير 2014)

*اه بحبك ياحبيبى
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 قلبى عندك اسأله
دانت  بعدك عن عيونى مستحيل اتحمله

حبيبت  هواك واخترت انسى الكون معاك
حبيت  هواك واختارت انسى الكون معاك

اجمل  ليالى ياعمرنا تشهد ياغالى حبنا
انا  قلبى 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




دايب ف الهوى بس انت فين

ياحبيى
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  عودلى تانى عود
ياحبيبى
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  قلبى بيك موعود
سميرة سعيد "اه بحبك"
*​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (11 فبراير 2014)

احمر شفايف 

أنا باحسد الكحل اللى كحل رموشك 
وأحمر شفايف اللى زين شفايف 
أنا باحسد الليل اللى سهر عيونك 
واحسد عيونى لما اكون ياحبيبتى شايفك 

أنا باحسد كل كلمة بتسمعيها 
كل كلمة بتقوليها 
كل حاجة تحسى بيها 
عارفة ليه 
أحبك أحبك مش عارف قد أيه 

فى عيونك السمر بالقى روحى وكيانى 
ياللى الحنان سره هو حنانك 
دا الحب داكيد حب مخلوق عشانى 
وانا بردة قلبى يا ملاك مخلوق عشانك 

منيييييير​


----------



## soso a (11 فبراير 2014)

*ترنيمه حتى متى*
​


----------



## johna&jesus (11 فبراير 2014)

فترة مش سهله 
رامى صبرى​


----------



## soso a (11 فبراير 2014)

*ترنيمة اسمع صراخي*
​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (11 فبراير 2014)

مجنون قولوا يا ناس لكني مش زيكم
انا قلبي مش مداس لعالم غشكم
قلبي أختار الطريق المليان بالعنا
لكن معايا رفيق يخلي مره هنا

مجنون قولوا يا ناس مليش مكان وسطكم
افكاري طايره لفوق بعيد عن ارضكم
سايبه ارض الشقا وكل غش فيها
رايحه ارض الهنا دا يسوع مستنيها

مجنون قولوا يا ناس افراحي مش زيكم
فرحي بحضور الهي ومستغني عن ارضكم
افراح الأرض مر تحلى فعين الأسير 
والهي ولدني حر وعدني أكون أمير 

فرحان أنا بالصليب مش رفضه زيكم
حتى لو عشت غريب او مجنون وسطكم
صليبي هوه الطريق لدخول باب السما
وكل تعب وضيق يبقى مجد وغنا


----------



## johna&jesus (11 فبراير 2014)

عظة ابونا داود لمعي عن اشتياق الله للتوبة
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 فبراير 2014)

*ياليالى قوليله "شيرين "*​


----------



## johna&jesus (11 فبراير 2014)

يانفوس حزينه


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (11 فبراير 2014)

بتبعديني 
بتبعديني عن حياتك بالملل 
وخلتيني اقول خلاص مافيش أمل 
استمري هتخسريني 
استحالة هتكسريني 
وحسسيني انك حجر 
او ورده دبلت ع الشجر 
صبرت صبر غريب رهيب لا يحتمل 
عملت ايه يجرح كرامتك 
كل اللى ممكن اعمله معاكي اتعمل 
بتوهميني ان الحكاية بتنتهي 
ابعد وقبل ضياعي منك تندمي 
مابقتش بعرف دمعتك من ضحكتك 
أصرخ مافيش ولا صرخة مني تسكتك 
ما عرفش ليه بتعذبيني 
لو بجرحك امشي وسيبيني 
ساكته الحياه بينك وبيني 
احساسي بيكي راح اكيد 
مش محتمل 

منييييييييير


----------



## johna&jesus (11 فبراير 2014)

تامل اسألك فتعملنى
ابونا داود​


----------



## johna&jesus (11 فبراير 2014)

تامل اسألك فتعملنى
ابونا داود​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (12 فبراير 2014)

[YOUTUBE]HDUyYtqgRGI[/YOUTUBE]
مش قادر انسى حتى وانا عامل نسيها 
​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (12 فبراير 2014)

حد يسمع اغاني ع الصبح كده


----------



## YOYO JESUS (12 فبراير 2014)

انا بقعد الصبح بس اصلا هههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (12 فبراير 2014)

اسمعي مهرجنات ياماما ^_^


----------



## YOYO JESUS (12 فبراير 2014)

يييى بيئة بيئة سوفاج هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (12 فبراير 2014)

ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (12 فبراير 2014)

تلاقيكي حفظاها اكتر مني اصلا


----------



## YOYO JESUS (12 فبراير 2014)

تؤ تؤ تؤ تؤ تؤ
متخبطش فى الحلال 
انا حافظها اكتر ماحافظة اسمى 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 فبراير 2014)

*انا امتى نسيتك "شيماء هلالى"*​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (12 فبراير 2014)

[YOUTUBE]QCaYCP7Ba5c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## johna&jesus (12 فبراير 2014)

مدرسة ايوب للالم
ابونا داود​


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 فبراير 2014)

*يا نفوس حزينة "مريم بطرس"*​


----------



## johna&jesus (12 فبراير 2014)

اسألك فتعلمنى 
ابونا داود​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (13 فبراير 2014)

هغمض عينيا وهحني راسي واحطها مابين ايديا
جبان وخايف
لا مش جبان بس خلاص مبقتش شايف
فين الحقيقة
ودي ايدك ولا دي موجة غريقة
لحد امتي يارب امتي قلبي يميز صوتك انت
يارب امتي قلبي يميز صوتك انت
غلطانين وده كلو مننا عشان عضاف
ولا قلبنا م الخطية صار يخاف
وانت حاسس اللي شوفتو يارب ياما خلاني عاجز
اخد قرار ولا الندم هيخلي بكرة طعمه نار
هثبت مكاني وكمان خلاص انا هحني راسي واقفل وداني
لحد امتي يارب امتي قلبي يميز صوتك انت
يارب امتي قلبي يميز صوتك انت
محتارين ف امور كتير ودي مش خطية
محتاجين ايدك ياربي تبان قوية
محتارين ف حاجات كتير ودي مش خطية
محتاجين ايدك ياربي تبان قوية
محتارين ف امور كتير ودي مش خطية
محتاجين ايدك ياربي تبان قوية

____________________


----------



## johna&jesus (13 فبراير 2014)

مجنون لكنى مش زيكم
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 فبراير 2014)

*انا امتى نسيتك *​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (13 فبراير 2014)

أيام و بنعيشها ... هنعمل ايه يا قلبى فى ناس ماهماش .. ناس مفيش احساس ... ومش بيحسوا بجروحنا 

دى دموعنا هنحوشها عشان مش صح نبقى ضعاف ... نبان ساعة الفراق بنخاف ... يا ريت نغصب على روحنا




و على ايه ... دى حكاية خلصت من بدرى والله خلصت من بدرى والغدر حسيت بيه
و على ايه ... على ايه هنبكى على الماضى ... أيام وعدت على الفاضى ... فى ايه هنبكى عليه !!؟؟





مش فارقة نتكلم ..نعيد ونزيد فى ايه على ايه !!؟؟ .. معدش يفيد بكانا عليه ... خلاص الجرح أهو معلم
ويا ريتنا نتألم ولا نقاسى وداع بوداع ... محدش ساب حبيبو وضاع ... وأدينا خلاص بنتعلم

عمرووووو. دياااااااب


----------



## johna&jesus (13 فبراير 2014)

وحشتينى​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (13 فبراير 2014)

بحبك يا حبيبي اكمني بهواك و بحس انك مني
سامعني ده انا بروحي بغني ده انا بحكي لكل الدنيا عليك

بحب الحب اللي جمعنا بحب الشوق اللي وجعنا
وعمري بجد ملوش معنى ولا تحلى الدنيا في يوم غير بيك

بحب هواك و عنيك انما لو قد الارض و قد السما
ح اكون اكتر منهم مغرمه و ح اكون اقرب من نفسك ليك

بحب اخرج مني و اجيلك و اسيب احساسي يغنيلك
كفايه يكون قلبي باقيلك و كفايه اشوف الكون بعنيك

آآآآه ع اللي انا حاساه
آآآآه و اللي عيشاه
آآآآه من حنيني و آآآآه

آآآآه كل يوم بيفوت فيك باعيش و اموت
آآآآه برده احلى حياه

آآآآه ع اللي انا حاساه و اللي عيشاه من حنيني و آآآآه

بحب كلاماك في شفايفك و بحب القلب يكون شايفك
جوايا حنين حاسك عارفك لو حتى بين ملايين  الناس

بحبك مش متهيالي انا عايشه في حلم تحققلي
انا حاسه ان انت بتشتاق لي انا دايبه من الشوق و الاحساس

بحب النسمه اللي تعدي على رمشك مره و على خدي
و ناخد في الحب و ندي و نعيش انا و انت في احلى غرام

بحبك انت بحبك بس و حبك اجمل شئ يتحس
و بسمع منك اجمل همس و بشوف في عيونك احلى كلام

آآآآه ع اللي انا حاساه و اللي عيشاه من حنيني و آآآآه

آآآآه كل يوم بيفوت فيك باعيش و اموت برده احلى حياه

آآآآه ع اللي انا حاساه و اللي عيشاه من حنيني و آآآآه


جنااااااااااات


----------



## johna&jesus (13 فبراير 2014)

بحلم بيك
كريم محسن


----------



## +Sameh+ (15 فبراير 2014)

بفضل نعمتك -ابونا موسى رشدي-​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 فبراير 2014)

شوية خناقات كلاب مع بعضها بس 
منظر تحس انهم هيموتوا بعض 
وفي الاخر كلهم هيتفرقوا


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (15 فبراير 2014)

ترنيمة مفترق طرق حياتي


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 فبراير 2014)

*كلمات "ماجدة الرومى"*​


----------



## soso a (15 فبراير 2014)

صوت الهدوووووء يخترقه فى بعض الوقت صوت الهوااااااااء 

​


----------



## johna&jesus (16 فبراير 2014)

اشتياق الله للتوبه
ابونا داود​


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 فبراير 2014)

*لو حزننا "مريم بطرس"*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (16 فبراير 2014)

شيلت الأمانة - فادي ميلاد -​


----------



## johna&jesus (16 فبراير 2014)

عظة ابونا داود لمعي عن اشتياق الله الى القلب المنكسر​


----------



## soul & life (16 فبراير 2014)

القداس الكيرلسى ابونا بولا ملك


----------



## soso a (16 فبراير 2014)

*علموني*



فيروز 
​


----------



## johna&jesus (16 فبراير 2014)

وسط الالام
مارجو فكرى​


----------



## soul & life (16 فبراير 2014)

عمر خيرت


----------



## johna&jesus (16 فبراير 2014)

_انتى اللى قلبى حبهاااااا​_


----------



## johna&jesus (16 فبراير 2014)

انتا بتغفر


----------



## soso a (16 فبراير 2014)

[YOUTUBE]Na6ITXJtRTU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## +Sameh+ (16 فبراير 2014)

شيلت الأمانة -فادي ميلاد-​


----------



## johna&jesus (16 فبراير 2014)

دا مش حبيبى 
شيرين​


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 فبراير 2014)

*الا دموعك انت "هانى شاكر"*​


----------



## johna&jesus (16 فبراير 2014)

مش ممكن تكون انسان​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (16 فبراير 2014)

اة ياشوق
لؤى
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 فبراير 2014)

*الحلم الجميل "هانى شاكر "*​


----------



## johna&jesus (16 فبراير 2014)

بحس بيه رامى صبرى​


----------



## johna&jesus (16 فبراير 2014)

غمضت عينى  رامى صبرى​


----------



## johna&jesus (16 فبراير 2014)

ها حبيبى 
كاظم​


----------



## +Sameh+ (16 فبراير 2014)

تأمل التجارب والضيقات -البابا شنودة-​


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 فبراير 2014)

*انا امتى نسيتك *​


----------



## johna&jesus (16 فبراير 2014)

هل انا جاهز للارتباط
ابونابولس جورج​


----------



## zaki (17 فبراير 2014)

*فوق الناخل

فوق الناخل فوق  يابا الناخل فوق
ما ادري لمع خدّه يابا ما ادري القمر فوق
والله ما اريده ما اريده  ش باليني بلوى
بالله يا مجرى المي يابا سلّم عليهم عليهم
صعبانة الفرقة علي يابا اشتقنا إليهم إليهم
والله ما اريده باليني بلوى​*
[YOUTUBE]xGtl89G6J5M[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 فبراير 2014)

*يا ليالى قوليله "شيرين"*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 فبراير 2014)

*متفائلة "شيرين"
*​


----------



## johna&jesus (17 فبراير 2014)

تأملات سلم حياتك لربنا .. تأمل ابونا داود لمعي​


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 فبراير 2014)

*سبت فراغ كبير*​


----------



## soso a (18 فبراير 2014)

[YOUTUBE]6NuDYSOTBC8&feature=share[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 فبراير 2014)

*قرب من كل اللى حاببهم٠٠٠شيل  عنهم خوفهم وتعبهم
 يمكن يسيبوك هما الاول٠٠٠٠او يمكن انت اللى تسيبهم 
 على قد ماتقدر فرحهم٠٠٠٠٠بصلهم واحفظ ملامحهم
 هيجيلك يوم تتمنى ٠٠٠٠ لو حتى فى نومك تلمحهم
الوقت بيسرقنا *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 فبراير 2014)

*اهــــواك "حليـــــم"*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (19 فبراير 2014)

اني لرافع عيناي -الفريق القبطي الارثوذوكسي-​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (20 فبراير 2014)

يا صاحِبَ الحَنان

يا مَلجَأَ النَفسِ

أنتَ هوَ الضمان

في وَسطِ غُربَتي

أحتاجُ إليك، أحتاجُ إليك،

أحتاجُ مِنكَ قوَّةً لتَرفَعني،



أنتَ وَحدَكَ،

أنتَ تُعينُ ضُعفي وَتَرحَمني،

يا سيّدي، إنّي أُريدُ العُمقَ فيكَ

فأروِني وأحمِني

إنّي أريدُ نورَ حُبِّكَ

يَسطَعُ في داخلي،

يا صاحِبَ الحَنان

ها صرخَتي إليك

إنّي إليكَ راجعٌ، راجعٌ إليكْ،

راجعٌ لحِضنِكَ، راجِعٌ لدربِكَ،

أنا راجعٌ لنورِكَ،

يا صاحِبَ الحَنان.



يا صاحِبَ الحَنان، يا نبعَ قوَّتي،

أنتَ وَسطَ الأحزان تُعزّي مُهجتي،

أتوقُ إليكْ،

أتوقُ أن تحيا فيَّ يا مَلِكِي،

أنتَ بروحِكَ،

أنتَ تقودُ عُمري ورِحلتي،

يا سيّدي،

غيّرْ بروحِكَ حياتي وأُملُكَنْ

إرادتي،

إلمِس فؤادي وحَواسي

بَل وكُلَّ بُنيَتي، يا سيّدي.



يا صاحِبَ الحَنان،

ها صَرخَتي إليك،

إنّي إليكَ راجِعٌ، راجِعٌ إليكْ.


----------



## johna&jesus (20 فبراير 2014)

قصيدة المكالمة هشام الجخ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 فبراير 2014)

*يا نفوس حزينة "مريم بطرس"*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (20 فبراير 2014)

[YOUTUBE]XBSTgQjI69M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## +Sameh+ (20 فبراير 2014)

حروب الشياطين -البابا شنودة-​


----------



## انت شبعي (20 فبراير 2014)

ترنيمة شكرا لله الذي يقودنا في موكب النصرة كل حين


----------



## +Sameh+ (20 فبراير 2014)

أنا لو عليا -نرمين وهية-​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (20 فبراير 2014)

[YOUTUBE]5N4oANHTpT8[/YOUTUBE]

ترنيمة احلى ساعات


----------



## johna&jesus (21 فبراير 2014)

شيماء هلالي امتى نسيتك​


----------



## johna&jesus (21 فبراير 2014)

نسيت انسااااااااااك​


----------



## kawasaki (21 فبراير 2014)

*القداس الباسيلي *​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (21 فبراير 2014)

*واحدة تانية خالص
دنيا
*​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (21 فبراير 2014)

[YOUTUBE]LI_eCBVlA9Y[/YOUTUBE]

وكأن نهايتى معاك متعاده يكتبها اى مؤلف هتسبنى وتمشى وتعرف غيرى وتبنى حياه وتخلف وكأنى مكنتش شئ فى حياتك فى يوم من الايام طب سيب حاجه منى صوره هديه اى حاجه ليا جيب بنت وسميها على اسمى تفكرك بيا متحسسنيش انى مجرد تجربه والسلام اما انا بقى طول مانا مش وياك احساسى ان انا عمر ما هنساك وقفلى حياتى وفاض بيا خلاص مش هعمل زيك واكدب على ناس . اما انا بقى طول مانا مش وياك احساسى ان انا عمرى ما هنساك وقفلى حياتى وفاض بيا خلاص مش هعمل زيك واكدب على ناس مش عدل بجد انى اظلم حد عشان اعيش والسلام.
انا كل مافكر فى اللى ما بنا للدرجه دى قليل ده اللى وصلناله مكنش فى بالى عمرى ماكنت اتخيل دانا كنت ما صدقت انى لقيتك مش مكتوبلى ارتاح . الفرق الواضح بينى وبينك انى انا هبقى لوحدى انا مش انانيهلايمكن ادوس على حد يموت وانا اعدى ومسيرك تندم يوم مادموعك متجبش اللى راح . اما انا بقى طول مانا مش وياك احساسى اننا عمرى ماهنساك وقفلى حياتى وفاض بيا خلاص مش هعمل زيك واكدب على ناس مش عدل بجد انى اظلم حد عشان اعيش والسلام.


----------



## johna&jesus (21 فبراير 2014)

لولا النعمة
روووووعة​


----------



## zaki (22 فبراير 2014)

[YOUTUBE]vhzMLKVysnQ[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (22 فبراير 2014)

فيروز 
اعطني الناي وغني


----------



## YOYO JESUS (22 فبراير 2014)

[YOUTUBE]nzkKwl1fnvY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (22 فبراير 2014)

[YOUTUBE]bVvkcaY5khc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## YOYO JESUS (22 فبراير 2014)

[YOUTUBE]6TVYuEGQRfI[/YOUTUBE]
*معاك غمضت عينى وكنت ماشى بنيتى
لية استخسرت فيا هشوف فى حضنك فرحتى
ياريت ترتاح وتهدى عشان خلاص من ناحيتى
هعيش بعدك واكمل
ايوة همشى فى سكتى
انا فوقت متاخر لقيتك هادد اللى بنيه
وياريتنى كنت اقدر اسامحك بس هعمل اية ؟
خلتنى مستخسر اعيشلك حتى لو ليومين 
*​


----------



## انت شبعي (22 فبراير 2014)

الله يباركلي فيك يا اغلى من عينيا
الله يخليني ليك و اجيبلك الدنيا دية
الله الله يحميك حبيبي يا عمري يا غالي و يخليك ليا
تامر حسني​


----------



## soso a (22 فبراير 2014)

منين ما تروح 

[YOUTUBE]jtgr-182vlw&sns=fb[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## +Sameh+ (22 فبراير 2014)

دمعك لما يسيل -روماني رؤوف-​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (22 فبراير 2014)

ترنيمة صورتي عندك


----------



## johna&jesus (23 فبراير 2014)

متقولهاش​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (23 فبراير 2014)

ماقدرش اقول احساسي كان لعبة ف ايديه 
عشان احساسي هو اللي كان هيموت عليه 

سوماااا


----------



## انت شبعي (23 فبراير 2014)

الحب الحقيقي _ فؤش


----------



## johna&jesus (23 فبراير 2014)

مش فاكر 
اصاله ورامى صبرى​


----------



## انت شبعي (23 فبراير 2014)

ربنا يهده _ عصام كاريكا


----------



## johna&jesus (23 فبراير 2014)

محدش مرتاااااح​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (23 فبراير 2014)

قال صعبان عليا وبيطمن عليا
قولوله لسه عايشه وكل شيء حلو في عنيه
قال صعبان عليا

قال يعني بريئ... حنين
وجرحني جرح ... هين
قال يعني لو بموت من البعد أنا هغلط وأبين
قال يعني بريئ... حنين
وجرحني جرح ... هين
قال يعني لو هموت من البعد أنا هغلط وأبين
قال صعبان عليا وبيطمن عليا
قولوله لسه عايشه وكل شيء حلو في عنيه
قال صعبان عليا
قولوله قالت ذوق .. حساس
قولوله بس الكلمه دي بس
هو اللي قلبه مات خلاص
ممكن في يوم يرجع يحس


شريين


----------



## انت شبعي (23 فبراير 2014)

انت اخر واحد _ شيرين


----------



## paul iraqe (23 فبراير 2014)

اللي نساك انساه

عبدالله الرويشد


----------



## YOYO JESUS (23 فبراير 2014)

[YOUTUBE]S6CvGbQhNg0[/YOUTUBE]
*روح ربنا يخليك ليا ويحلى صورتك فى عنيا
انا فين هالاقى الحنية اللى انت جيت وادتهالى
روح ربنا ما يوم يبعدنى عنك يامن روحى واخدنى
فى الدنيا اية هايعوضنى لو سبتنى حتى ثوانى

دة انا بفهمك من نظرة عين
من غير كلام بعرف قصدك
فى البعد عنك ارضى بمين
انت اللى فى القلب لوحدك

حاجة بهواك انت عاملها 







مش هاقدر اوصفها واقولها
جمبك حياتى هاكملها
اهو دة اللى ممكن اقولة
شفت الغرام شفت عاميلة
واللى زمان كان لينا شايلة
قلبى لهواك كان مش طايلة
احساسى بيك وصلهولة 
*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (23 فبراير 2014)

[YOUTUBE]46bzsOsM8ME[/YOUTUBE]
*لو حبك نااااااااااااار
بدموعى تقيد
اجمل بكتير
من الجنة بعيد
والدنيا دى اية ؟
لو كنت وحيد
وهعيش ازاى؟
لو مش وياااااااااااااااااااااااااك
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (23 فبراير 2014)

*طب قولى لو كنت مكاني تستنى ولاحتنساني دا العمر بيعدي ثواني وأديني صابر على حالي
[YOUTUBE]Ux6ioPx0QXM[/YOUTUBE]
*


----------



## johna&jesus (23 فبراير 2014)

شهوة قلبى​


----------



## +Sameh+ (23 فبراير 2014)

اني لرافع -الفريق القبطي الارثوذوكسي-​


----------



## kawasaki (23 فبراير 2014)

*القداس الباسيلي*​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (23 فبراير 2014)

ربك لما يريد احلامنا هتحقق وكلمنا هيتصدق والغايب هيعود 
ربك لما يريد قلبى العاصى يسلم وعيونا هتتكلم ولا شىء يبقى بعيد 
ربك لما يريد الصعب بيتهون والحزن بيتلون طول ما الايد فى الايد 
ربك لما يريد هلقيك بتقربلى تفتح حضنك قبلى ولا فية بينا حدود 
حب للاخر حتة فى قلبك دوب دوب ما تخبيش شوقك ولا حبك دوب دوب 
سيب احساسك يخدك ليا اهجر ناسك واسكن فيا 
بكرة دة لسة حكاية بعيدة لسة فى علم الغيب 
حب كأنك حلم معدى عيش عيش ما تخليش ولا ثانية تعدى عيش عيش 
خد من حضنك اروى حنينك واقسم حزنك بينى وبينك 
وارضى بكل الى بيتقسم دة المكتوب مكتوب


----------



## انت شبعي (23 فبراير 2014)

تتجوزيني مش عايز غيرك في الحياة اوعي تسيبيني عشانك اطول السماء لو حبتيني


----------



## johna&jesus (23 فبراير 2014)

الحب ليه صاحب
احمد منيب​


----------



## soso a (23 فبراير 2014)

شيّد قصورك عل المزارع

من كدنا وعمل إيدينا

الخمارات جنب المصانع

والسجن مطرح الجنينة

واطلق كلابك

في الشوارع

واقفل زنازينك

علينا

وقلّ نومنا في المضاجع

أدي احنا

نمنا ما اشتهينا

واتقل علينا بالمواجع

احنا اتوجعنا

واكتفينا

وعرفنا

مين سبب جراحنا

وعرفنا روحنا

والتقينا

عمال وفلاحين

وطلبة

دقت ساعتنا

وابتدينا

نسلك طريق

مالهش راجع

والنصر قريب من عنينا

النصر أقرب

من إدينا​


----------



## +Sameh+ (23 فبراير 2014)

حروب الشياطين -البابا شنودة-​


----------



## soso a (23 فبراير 2014)

هما مين واحنا مين هما الامر والسلاطين هما المال والحكم معاهم واحنا فقرا ومحكومين حزر فزر شغل مخك شوف مين فينا بيحكم مين احنا مين وهما مين احنا الفعلا البنايين احنا السنه واحنا الفرض احنا الناس بالطول والعرض من عافيتنا تقوم الارض وعرقنا يخضر بساتين خزر فزر شغل مخك شوف مين فينا بيخدم مين هما مين واحنا مين هما الامرا والسلاطين هما الفيلا والعربيه والنساوين المتنقيه.. طبعاً حيوانات استهلاكيه شغلتهم حشو المصارين حزر فزر شغل مخك شوف مين فينا بياكل مين احنا مين وهما مين احنا قرنفل على ياسمين​


----------



## johna&jesus (23 فبراير 2014)

نور وملح​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (23 فبراير 2014)

قاللي خلينا اخوات قاللي خلينا اصحاب 
وهاسأل عليك وتسأل عليا
قلت ده مجنون ولا ايه 
مش عارف هو عندي ايه 
علشان يقول الكلمه دي
وعينه في عينيا
معقول اللي انت كنت بحسه معاه 
كنت أنا اللي بحسه بس اه بحسه بس
معقول حبي كان طرف واحد 
كنت أنا اللي بحبه بس بحبه بس

سامحني أنا فعلا مش هاقدر اكون قدامك ومحبكش
ده أنا دلوقتي بحبك اكتر يارتني اصلا معرفتكش
أنا تعبان موجوع من بعدك 
أنا صعبان على نفسي بجد
هو أنا ينفع اعيش من بعدك
هو في اصلا بعدك حد
أنا هابعد وهحاول انسى
او امثل على نفسي نسيت 
في الحالتين أنا ضعت خلاص 
لو فعلا سبتني ومشيت
أنا بكرهك يا قلبي أنا بكرهك 
مبتروحش غير للي بيجرحك


----------



## johna&jesus (23 فبراير 2014)

نفسى ارتمى تحت رجلك​


----------



## zaki (24 فبراير 2014)

[YOUTUBE]LfnajsxoVJE[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## johna&jesus (24 فبراير 2014)

عارفنى
هايدى منتصر


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (24 فبراير 2014)

لو بصيت قدامك تعرف لو بصيت قدامك
تعرف مين بتحبك مين اللى شايفها ف احلامك

ليه مانتش عارفنى ليه مانتش شايفنى
لو فكرت فيا شويه هتحس بهوايا
بيبان من سلامى بيبان من كلامى
بشتاقلك وكل مافيا بيشتاقلك معايا

الايام ياحبيبى بتجرى ولسه انا مستنيه
خايفه ليخلص جنبمك عمرى ومانتش حاسس بيا


اليساااااا


----------



## johna&jesus (24 فبراير 2014)

امسك يدى وقودنى
كما تشاء لساعة انتقالى الى السماء
يسوع سر امامى  فاتبعك
وحيثما تسير  خذنى معك​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (24 فبراير 2014)

يايسوع تعبان
​


----------



## soso a (24 فبراير 2014)

شيد قصورك​


----------



## soso a (24 فبراير 2014)

*  بناديك*
​


----------



## soso a (24 فبراير 2014)

كنت اجول​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (24 فبراير 2014)

اللى غرب نفسه سافر من آلام المشاعر
واللى نفسه يعيشها تانى هى هى المشاعر
واللى دارى ببأتسامه من عينه مر المشاعر
واللى نفسه قصاد حبيبه يبان عليه حبت مشاعر
يادى يادى يادى المشاعر يادى يادى 
يادى يادى يادى المشاعر يادى المشاعر
اللى بيفكر يفارق بس لولا المشاعر
واللى سامح حد جارح راضى ذل المشاعر
واللى ايديه فى ايد حبيبه بس مش حاسس مشاعر
واللى راجع بعد لما انتهى وقت المشاعر


مشاااااعر ... شريين


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 فبراير 2014)

*ساعات "اليسا"*​


----------



## johna&jesus (25 فبراير 2014)

وبيستحى​


----------



## paul iraqe (25 فبراير 2014)

على اللي جرى

غناء - صابر الرباعي


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (25 فبراير 2014)

يسوع رفيقي في هذه الحياة وما من معين لروحي سواه
إذا اليأس مزق لب الفؤاد تلملم أشلاء قلبي يداه
ويرفع عني تراب الخطايا ويسمع صوتي إذا قلت أه
إلى الشط يرسي سفينة حياتي ويلقي لروحي بطوق النجاة​


----------



## soso a (25 فبراير 2014)

*منذ طفولتي*
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (25 فبراير 2014)

[YOUTUBE]ALpbBy0CzKA[/YOUTUBE]
ساعدني انساك يعنى لو كلمتك بلاش بلاش ترد عليا
 ساعدني انساك لو شوفتنى محتجالك برضو متسالش فيا
 ولو افتكرت الذكريات افتكرلي بس الاسيه
 لو حد قالك انه مات متجيش تسال عليا
 بجد عايز انسي الفتره دي من حياتي ومش عايز افتكر فيها حد
 مش عايز ابقي لسه حاسس اني بتزل والسبب انى حبيت بجد
 ولو افتكرت الذكريات افتكرلي بس الاسيه
 لو حد قالك انه مات متجيش تسال عليا 		
​


----------



## انت شبعي (25 فبراير 2014)

محدش مرتاح


----------



## kawasaki (25 فبراير 2014)

*انا معاك برتاح *
*عموووري*​


----------



## انت شبعي (25 فبراير 2014)

لولا ياربي ما انت معانا ما كناش نعيش لحظات
لولا حبك لينا ياربي كان زمانا ولى و فات


----------



## kawasaki (25 فبراير 2014)

*انا كنت مأمن ومسلم بوعودك ليه *
*وكلامك حلو ومترتب ومأثر فيا *

*عممممووري *​


----------



## انت شبعي (25 فبراير 2014)

ترنيمة يارب يا واحة


----------



## johna&jesus (25 فبراير 2014)

اليسااا
وبيستحى​


----------



## johna&jesus (25 فبراير 2014)

اغنية محمد حماقى - ادى اللى فى بالى


----------



## انت شبعي (25 فبراير 2014)

غرامك مزيف ضميرك عدم _ لطيفة


----------



## johna&jesus (25 فبراير 2014)

من قلبى بغنى 
حماقى​


----------



## kawasaki (25 فبراير 2014)

*ياحبيبي هواك حيرني *
*تبعد وتقولي شاريني *
*ازاي في البعد فاكرني *
*اذا كنت في قربي ناسيني *


*عممموري*​


----------



## انت شبعي (25 فبراير 2014)

المس ايدينا يا يسوووووووووع


----------



## johna&jesus (25 فبراير 2014)

قبل الوداااااااااع
عمروووووو​


----------



## انت شبعي (25 فبراير 2014)

شكلك هتوحشني _ ياسمين نيازي


----------



## kawasaki (25 فبراير 2014)

*العيون لو تخون يبقي كل شئ يهون *
*ياما صدقنا كلام*
*واتأكدنا مع الايام *
*عمووووري*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 فبراير 2014)

*اسندنى فى ضعفى *​


----------



## johna&jesus (25 فبراير 2014)

اه  من هواك[CENT​


----------



## انت شبعي (25 فبراير 2014)

و لا يهمك _ فؤش


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (25 فبراير 2014)

صوتك..
وسط القلوب أنا بعرفه
صوتك..
مليون كمانجه بيعزفوا
صوتك..
أرق من النايات
صوتك..
غنا مالي السكات
صوتك..
مفيش أي شعر..
يقدر حبيبتي يوصفه
..
خليني أصرخ جوّا حضنك
م الحنان
و كل ما أصرخ..
زوّدي الأحضان كمان
املكيني اآسريني
اعبري بيّ الزمان
صوتك..
أرق من النايات
صوتك..
غنا مالي السكات
صوتك..
مفيش أي شعر..
يقدر حبيبتي يوصفه
..
صوتك..
حبيبتي جوّا باب يعلى الحياة
لو يتقفل..يبقى حلم العمر تاه
اندهيني..اوهبيلي
بإيديك دي
شط النجاة..!


----------



## johna&jesus (25 فبراير 2014)

شيرين -ما تجرحنيش ​


----------



## انت شبعي (25 فبراير 2014)

خسارة _ فؤش


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (25 فبراير 2014)

في حاجات ... نانسي عجرم


----------



## johna&jesus (25 فبراير 2014)

كنت عارفه 
شرين​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (25 فبراير 2014)

انت ايه ... نانسي عجرم


----------



## انت شبعي (25 فبراير 2014)

ياما قولت عليك ان انت اناني ما بتفكرش الا في روحك
بتقولي عايشلك و انت عايش بس لروحك
شيرين


----------



## johna&jesus (25 فبراير 2014)

تأملات معزية جداً للنفس الحزينة - أبونا داود لمعي​


----------



## انت شبعي (25 فبراير 2014)

ماتحسبنيش على ذنب عملته انت يا حبيبى ومتلومنيش
طول عمرى بخاف انى اجرح يوم احساسك
ماتسبنى اعيش انا رافضه ارجعلك بعد خيانتك ليا مافيش
عمرى ماشكيت لو حتى ثانيه فى اخلاصك
ياما قولت عليك ان انت انانى مابتفكرش غير فى روحك
بتقولى عايش لك وانت عايش بس لروحك
انت شوفت عينيك وكمان بتكدب عينى وجاى تقول حكايات
كل ما اقربلك تبعد عنى مسافات
منك لله
منك لله قلبى بيتألم من اللى انا حساه
ماشيه ومش شايفه انا قدامى ولا حواليا
بقى سهل عليك انك تجرحنى وتظلمنى انا هونت عليك
كان نفسى تجرب احساسى صعب عليا 








شيرين


----------



## johna&jesus (26 فبراير 2014)

الجوع العاطفي .. تأمل ابونا داود لمعي)​


----------



## انت شبعي (26 فبراير 2014)

مين احن منك التجئ اليه و في كل ضيقي و تعبي اتكل عليه


----------



## +Sameh+ (26 فبراير 2014)

الاكتفاء بالله -البابا شنودة-​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (26 فبراير 2014)

[YOUTUBE]43BmWqKo1Kk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 فبراير 2014)

*عايز ارجع يا شمسى *​


----------



## +Sameh+ (26 فبراير 2014)

عايز ارجع يا شمسي​


----------



## +Sameh+ (26 فبراير 2014)

مصر بالليل​


----------



## انت شبعي (26 فبراير 2014)

ترنيمة بمراحم الرب اغني


----------



## kawasaki (26 فبراير 2014)

*المزامير*​


----------



## انت شبعي (26 فبراير 2014)

اياك تعاندها
فؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤش


----------



## paul iraqe (26 فبراير 2014)

على نيتي ماشي

عبدالله الرويشد


----------



## kawasaki (26 فبراير 2014)

*To Live Is To Die*​


----------



## soul & life (26 فبراير 2014)

قداس لابونا بولا ملك


----------



## johna&jesus (26 فبراير 2014)

على اجنحة النسووووور
تامل لابونا  داود​


----------



## paul iraqe (27 فبراير 2014)

ترنيمة حبك يا مريم


----------



## انت شبعي (27 فبراير 2014)

ترنيمة لولا يا ربي ما انت معانا


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 فبراير 2014)

*اه بحبك "سميرة سعيد"*​


----------



## kawasaki (27 فبراير 2014)

*يدوق الباب *
*عمووووري*​


----------



## kawasaki (27 فبراير 2014)

*قصاد عيني في كل مكان *​


----------



## انت شبعي (27 فبراير 2014)

قطر الحياة _ احمد مكي


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 فبراير 2014)

*انا امتى نسيتك *​


----------



## kawasaki (27 فبراير 2014)

*انا حر اني اطير وارفرف *
*كلي تحدي وشوق وحياه *
*في شارعكم الاسي المتزخرف *
*اوفي شارعنا انا هاصرخ لا *
*ياعيون *
*ياعيون غلطانه في عنواني *
*ياقلوب مالهاش في الاحساس *
*جينا علشانكم *
*بس لقينا ناس بتعيش علي جرح الناس *​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (27 فبراير 2014)

لولا النعمة ما كنت اشوفك ​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (27 فبراير 2014)

امسك ايديا وعدي بيا في الظروف والخوف يا رب ​دانا باجيلك بشتكيلك دانت ليا احن قلب​القرار​لما بتالم بجيلك وقت حزني انا بشتكيلك​
لما بتضيق الحياة ببكي يارب انا وانحنيلك
لما روحي تقول خلاص في الحياة دي ماليش خلاص
بجري علي بابك واصدق اني انا منقوش في ايدك
قال الكتاب ان الخطاه عندك يا رب ليهم مكان
والمجروحين والمرفوضين يشبعوا حب وحنان
ضعفي اللي جوا معتش قوة في روحي قويني بايديك
دانت اللي ليا تحس بيا لما بكون محتاج اليك​


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 فبراير 2014)

*الا دموعك انت "هانى شاكر"*​


----------



## kawasaki (27 فبراير 2014)

*واهي مره وعدت وخلاص *
*حبينا بصدق واخلاص *
*حبيتك من غير تفكير *
*حبيتك والقلب اختار *
*وفي بحرك ياما عومت كتير *
*وغرقت في اخر المشوار *
*واهي توبه *​


----------



## انت شبعي (27 فبراير 2014)

قبل ما تحلم فوق احلم و انت فايق
قبل ما تطلع فوق انزل للحقايق
الاغنية دي انا بحبها جدا


----------



## انت شبعي (27 فبراير 2014)

الأيام الحلوة 
بتعدي في ثواني 
الأيام الحلوة 
ما بترجعش تاني 

طعم الحب تغير 
وقت الفرح صغير 
أكبر لحظة ود وحب 
وصدق زمانها قصير 

الحلو بيتمرر 
والجرح بيتكرر 
نجرح نإلم نقسى 
ونظلم وغلطنا بيتبرر 

اللي نحبه بنودعه 
واللي في إيدنا بنضيعه 
واللي ناسينا عايش فينا 
واللي شارينا بنخدعه 

ولا في الشدة حبايب 
ولا في الدمعة قرايب 
كله في جرحك مرحك مرك 
نارك ألمك غايب 

حبل الود اتسيب 
طعم الظلم يشيب 
زمن الصدق وزمن الطيبة 
بقت حاجة بتتعيب 

معنى الحب بنزيفه 
صوت الحق بنكتفه 
واللي دابحنا ساكن روحنا 
واللي جارحنا بننصفه 

ماشية الدنيا ودايرة 
فيها مراكب سايرة 
ناس في مراكب ضايعة وناس 
في مراكب تايهة وحايرة 

ناس أحزانها شديدة 
وناس سكتها بعيدة 
ناس كل ما دمعتها بتدبل 
تطرح دمعة جديدة 

في عز ألمنا وفي جرحنا 
بنتخلى عن بعضنا 
وادي قصتنا، وادي حكايتنا 
وادي دنيتنا إنت وانا


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 فبراير 2014)

*يا ليالى "شيرين"*​


----------



## kawasaki (28 فبراير 2014)

*Serbi Serbi*​


----------



## kawasaki (28 فبراير 2014)

*القداس الباسيلي *​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (28 فبراير 2014)

ياغايب لية ماتسال ؟
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (28 فبراير 2014)

روح يالا العب غيرها وماتجيش وبجملت
يجي ميت حاجه اتقالت ومفيش حاجة كملت

كلمنجي اوي وبتحب تبان واحد غلبان وانا باجي عليه
كلمنجي وعمال علي بطال اللي بيتقال بتغير فيه 		​ 

  


 ​ 

تسلم وفر علي نفسك اي كلام علشاني تسلم
لو متهيالك هرجع تاني تبقي بتحلم
انا رحت وراحت برضه عليك

تسلم فهمتك اني نسيت طب ليه مش عايز تفهم
هتعب من بعدك بس انا تعبي فى بعدك ارحم
من تعبي اللي انا شفته علي ايديك

مش حلوة في حقي اجي وارجع ليك لو تيجي
عيب قوي ميصحش افكر فيك ودي تيجي 	​


----------



## انت شبعي (28 فبراير 2014)

هنحب ايامنا _ مصطفى قمر


----------



## paul iraqe (28 فبراير 2014)

انا وليلى

للفنان العراقي - كاظم الساهر


----------



## YOYO JESUS (28 فبراير 2014)

[YOUTUBE]AFLAvf6AXrY[/YOUTUBE]
شايف نفسك على ايه
 تاعب قلبى معاك ليه
 ليه متغير ف هواك ومحير قلبى معاك
 يرحم ايام لما كنت بتيجى بكلمه
 وعملى فيها الغلبان فاضل ايه تانى كمان

 شكلك كده مستهون بيا و مش فارقه معاك الحنية
 وعايز تانى تجيب رجليا وترجع تانى تعذب فيا
 اطلع بقى من راسى وانسانى
 هقلبلك على الوش التانى
 ياهخليك لما تشوفنى تلف تشوفلك شارع تانى

 جالك قلب وليك عين ونسيت بتكلم مين
 مين قالك انى بخاف يالا الى ماشافش اهو شاف
 ايه الى بينا ولسه حسك عينك تنسى
 وتقول علمت عليه
 طب شوف انا هعمل ايه

 شكلك كده مستهون بيا ومش فارقه معاك الحنية
 وعايزتانى تجيب رجليا وترجع تانى تعذب فيا
 اطلع بقى من راسى وانسانى
 هقلبلك على الوش التانى
 ياهخليك لما تشوفنى تلف تشوفلك شارع تانى

 شايف نفسك على ايه
 تاعب قلبى معاك ليه

( والفيديو روعة )​


----------



## انت شبعي (28 فبراير 2014)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> [YOUTUBE]AFLAvf6AXrY[/YOUTUBE]
> شايف نفسك على ايه
> تاعب قلبى معاك ليه
> ليه متغير ف هواك ومحير قلبى معاك
> ...


 احب الناس اللي بتسمع فؤش 
و خاصة الاغنية دي بعشقها


----------



## انت شبعي (28 فبراير 2014)

ترنيمة اسندني في ضعفي و اسمع لصلاتي
اللهم ارحمني انا الخاطي


----------



## soul & life (28 فبراير 2014)

عمر خيرت


----------



## YOYO JESUS (28 فبراير 2014)

انت شبعي قال:


> احب الناس اللي بتسمع فؤش
> و خاصة الاغنية دي بعشقها



هههههه انا بحب كل المغنين وكل الاغانى
ماعدا جورج وسوف
بحس انه فاتح بلعة فى زوره جوه :t33::t33::t33::t33:
​


----------



## انت شبعي (28 فبراير 2014)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> هههههه انا بحب كل المغنين وكل الاغانى
> 
> ماعدا جورج وسوف
> بحس انه فاتح بلعة فى زوره جوه :t33::t33::t33::t33:​


 زيي بأمانة مش بحب جورج وسوف خالص بحس انه شارب حاجة هههههههه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (28 فبراير 2014)

انت شبعي قال:


> زيي بأمانة مش بحب جورج وسوف خالص بحس انه شارب حاجة هههههههه


بالع تريجة من الجبل
دا بالع الجبل نفسه
:t33::t33::t33:​


----------



## انت شبعي (28 فبراير 2014)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> بالع تريجة من الجبل
> 
> دا بالع الجبل نفسه
> :t33::t33::t33:​


 هههههههه يعني ايه تريجة من الجبل ؟


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 مارس 2014)

*انا امتى نسيتك*​


----------



## paul iraqe (2 مارس 2014)

متى ستعرف كم اهواك يا املا

للمطربة - نجاة الصغيرة


----------



## +Sameh+ (2 مارس 2014)

قصيدة أب أنت​


----------



## انت شبعي (2 مارس 2014)

محاضرة للدكتور ابراهيم الفقي


----------



## +Sameh+ (2 مارس 2014)

يا صاحب الحنان​


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 مارس 2014)

*اسندنى فى ضعفى *​


----------



## +Sameh+ (2 مارس 2014)

هارمي كل اتكالي عليك​


----------



## +Sameh+ (2 مارس 2014)

امي يا عدرا​


----------



## انت شبعي (2 مارس 2014)

ترنيمة يارب يا واحة


----------



## انت شبعي (2 مارس 2014)

الزينة العاقلة _ حمادة هلال


----------



## انت شبعي (2 مارس 2014)

بالحظ و بالصدف _ منير


----------



## انت شبعي (2 مارس 2014)

يابنت الايه _ تامر الرخم


----------



## R.O.R.O (3 مارس 2014)

*يسوع رفيقى *​


----------



## +Sameh+ (3 مارس 2014)

أنا لو عليا -نرمين وهبة-​


----------



## +Sameh+ (3 مارس 2014)

مصر بالليل​


----------



## +Sameh+ (3 مارس 2014)

كمل المسيرة​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 مارس 2014)

[YOUTUBE]zN_X6voDBjc[/YOUTUBE]
بتلون لية عليا
وتقول انى مش فى بالك 
ماعنك كل شوية تيجى وتقولى مالك
وتلاقى اللون متغير وتقولى صفلى حالك
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 مارس 2014)

*انا امتى نسيتك "شيماء هلالى"*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (5 مارس 2014)

*تأمل لا تفقد الرجاء
قداسة البابا شنوده

[YOUTUBE]oIgmpeQxUEE[/YOUTUBE]
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (5 مارس 2014)

[YOUTUBE]Uy4DjyCbMJE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## kawasaki (5 مارس 2014)

*الليله دي سيبني اقول واحب فيك *

*عمووووووري *​


----------



## kawasaki (5 مارس 2014)

*Cheb Mami - Let Me Cry  *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (5 مارس 2014)

*تأمل .. لا تفقد الرجاء
البابا شنوده
*​


----------



## روزا فكري (6 مارس 2014)

انا كل مااشتاق اليها اروح واسال عليها
راغب علامه​


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 مارس 2014)

*نسيت النوم *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 مارس 2014)

*سبت فراغ كبير *​


----------



## إيمليــآ (6 مارس 2014)

*,.*

*من أول لمسة* .. *منيــر*




*.،*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 مارس 2014)

[YOUTUBE]27n54T22FKo[/YOUTUBE]
*اسيبك لالالا
مااقدرش اسيبك
الف الدنيا
علشان عينك
ادوس فى النار
عشان بس اجيبك
مين يلايمنى عليك !!!!!!*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 مارس 2014)

*يا ليالى قوليله "شيرين"*​


----------



## انت شبعي (6 مارس 2014)

ضحكت ليا سنيني _ مي سليم
مش مي سليم دي اللي بتغني يا جدعان ؟


----------



## انت شبعي (6 مارس 2014)

يا مسا الجمال _ جنات


----------



## انت شبعي (6 مارس 2014)

عمرها حصلتلك دي _ تامر الرخم


----------



## انت شبعي (6 مارس 2014)

اخترت انا بتأني


----------



## paul iraqe (7 مارس 2014)

شايف البحر شو كبير ... كبر البحر بحبك

للسيدة فيروز


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 مارس 2014)

*ومين اختار "شيرين"*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 مارس 2014)

*ساعات "اليسا"*​


----------



## انت شبعي (7 مارس 2014)

انا بطبيعتي و تلقائي _ وائل جسار


----------



## انت شبعي (7 مارس 2014)

لو قاصد خير اتوصى _ ياسمين نيازي


----------



## انت شبعي (7 مارس 2014)

على مين قلبي مايل على مين _ حميد الشاعري


----------



## انت شبعي (7 مارس 2014)

بحبك باستمرار بحبك طول العمر
الاغنية دي انا بعشقها لازم تسمعوها و تسمعوا صوت الولد و البنت اللي بيغنوا فيها تحفة بجد


----------



## انت شبعي (7 مارس 2014)

انتي بقلبي و جوة الروح _ اليسا و فضل شاكر


----------



## انت شبعي (7 مارس 2014)

عليك _ راغب علامة


----------



## انت شبعي (7 مارس 2014)

و في ليالي عذابي معاك _ تامر عاشور


----------



## انت شبعي (7 مارس 2014)

دي اجمل ما شافت عين


----------



## انت شبعي (7 مارس 2014)

انا مبهزرش _ راغب علامة


----------



## soul & life (7 مارس 2014)

عمر خيرت .. اللقاء الثانى


----------



## انت شبعي (7 مارس 2014)

الدنيا حلوة _ نانسي


----------



## انت شبعي (7 مارس 2014)

كدة يا حبيبي ترميني على شوق _ جنات


----------



## انت شبعي (7 مارس 2014)

سبت فراغ كبير _ عمرو دياب


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 مارس 2014)

*يارب اعمل من اجل أسمك *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (8 مارس 2014)

*جاي وبولع شمعة ياعدرا
قدام صورتك انتي ادري
مش محتاجه اقولك مالي
مانتي امي وعارفه حالي
...
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 مارس 2014)

*مافيش احلى منك فى كل دنياى 
مش هاعيش من غيرك ولا حتى ثانية 
ومهما الناس ينادونى وبالعالم يغرونى 
مش هيغيرونى عن حبك يا فاديا *
*دى حياتى معاك ليها قيمة وليها معنى
ولا ليا سواك بالخير والحب يشبعنا 
طول ما انا وياك هافضل عايش عهد النعمة*
* ترنيمة "مافيش زيك انت "*​


----------



## paul iraqe (8 مارس 2014)

الليلة 

غناء عمرو ذياب


----------



## peace_86 (8 مارس 2014)

الترنيمة اللي في توقيعي


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 مارس 2014)

*تمجيد للبابا كيرلس 
"بولس ملاك*"​


----------



## انت شبعي (8 مارس 2014)

ترنيمة القلب الطيب


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 مارس 2014)

*يا صاحب الحنان *​


----------



## انت شبعي (8 مارس 2014)

ترنيمة لولا ياربي ما انت معانا


----------



## انت شبعي (8 مارس 2014)

ترنيمة المس ايدينا


----------



## +Sameh+ (8 مارس 2014)

ترنيمة يا شايل حمولي​


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 مارس 2014)

*مزامير صلاة النوم *​


----------



## paul iraqe (9 مارس 2014)

ترانيم --- للسيدة فيروز


----------



## انت شبعي (9 مارس 2014)

فؤؤؤؤش


----------



## انت شبعي (9 مارس 2014)

ياللي بديت الرحلة معايا واثق فيك انك هتكمل انت الفرح في وقت بكايا و انت القلب اللي بيتحمل


----------



## soso a (10 مارس 2014)

الخرافة قصيدة من كلمات نزار قباني
​


----------



## انت شبعي (10 مارس 2014)

الليلة _ عمرو دياب


----------



## انت شبعي (10 مارس 2014)

هشام عباس


----------



## انت شبعي (10 مارس 2014)

اليسااااا


----------



## انت شبعي (10 مارس 2014)

هفضل احلم _ نيكول سابا


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (10 مارس 2014)

*القداس ... الغريغوري*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 مارس 2014)

*انا مسبى فيك 
"ابونا موسى رشدى"*​


----------



## انت شبعي (10 مارس 2014)

فضل شاكر


----------



## انت شبعي (11 مارس 2014)

روحوله و اسألوه _ جورج وسوف


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (11 مارس 2014)

احتجت لناس بعدت عني
ونديت عملوا مش سامعني
وحدك انت يارب تعيني
وحدك تحيي القلب الميت

♫مشغولة الناس
​


----------



## انت شبعي (11 مارس 2014)

بنلف في دواير


----------



## انت شبعي (11 مارس 2014)

مكنتش اتصور


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (11 مارس 2014)

مريم ام الغلابه
بلسم يشفي التعابه
قدام الله تملي
صلواتها مستجابه

​


----------



## paul iraqe (11 مارس 2014)

[YOUTUBE]tWAy8OnVZ3s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## انت شبعي (11 مارس 2014)

لولا ياربي ما انت معانا ما كناش نعيش لحظات


----------



## +Sameh+ (11 مارس 2014)

القداس الغريغوري -ابونا يوسف اسعد-​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (11 مارس 2014)

بسمع ترنيمه متعولش الهم 
بس ازاى منعولش مشعارفه


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 مارس 2014)

*انا مسبى فيك "ابونا موسى"*​


----------



## انت شبعي (11 مارس 2014)

حبك علمني


----------



## انت شبعي (12 مارس 2014)

بسمع اغاني عجيبة بصراحة
واحد يقولك عمرك شفت شي باب عم يبكي و التاني يقولك ياللي انت سامعني حاسس بيا و التاني يقولك مش هاين عليك تطمني عامل ايه في بعدي
تلوث سمعي حكيكي


----------



## انت شبعي (12 مارس 2014)

انا نسيتك خلاص


----------



## انت شبعي (12 مارس 2014)

مش غريب عليكي


----------



## YOYO JESUS (12 مارس 2014)

*يايسوع تعبان
*​


----------



## paul iraqe (12 مارس 2014)

[YOUTUBE]watch?v=QHtlRyacfvs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## انت شبعي (12 مارس 2014)

ترنيمة هرمي كل اتكالي عليك


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 مارس 2014)

*خدنى تانى جوه حضنك 
"ابونا موسى رشدى"*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 مارس 2014)

*ترنيمة "مافيش زيك انت"*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (13 مارس 2014)

*بسمع ترنيمة 
مفيش زيك انت
*




​


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 مارس 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *بسمع ترنيمة
> مفيش زيك انت
> *
> 
> ...


*اى خدمة عدى الجمايل :flowers:*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (13 مارس 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *اى خدمة عدى الجمايل :flowers:*​


*ههههههه لا كدا خلصين
بعتيلي ترنيمة
وبعتلك ترنيمة من يجي سنة كدا
فاكرة فاكرة:dntknw:
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 مارس 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *ههههههه لا كدا خلصين
> بعتيلي ترنيمة
> وبعتلك ترنيمة من يجي سنة كدا
> فاكرة فاكرة:dntknw:
> *​


*هههههههههههههههه 
لا ناسية ناسية :dntknw:*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (13 مارس 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه
> لا ناسية ناسية :dntknw:*​


يابنتي الترنيمة بتاعه 
*خدنى تانى جوه حضنك 
"ابونا موسى رشدى"
:yaka:
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 مارس 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> يابنتي الترنيمة بتاعه
> *خدنى تانى جوه حضنك
> "ابونا موسى رشدى"
> :yaka:
> *​


*ايه ده انتى بتخمى يابت 
مش بعتهالى دى خمامة اوووى يابت *
*ده انا اللى بعتهالك *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (13 مارس 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ايه ده انتى بتخمى يابت
> مش بعتهالى دى خمامة اوووى يابت *
> *ده انا اللى بعتهالك *​


*انتي مابتستريش ابدا يابت:dntknw:*


بسمع ترنيمة
"شعبك بيحبك" (المعدلة)
فظيعه بجد
[YOUTUBE]6rVgx51Ck_4[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 مارس 2014)

*ترنيمة "كتر خيرك"*​


----------



## انت شبعي (13 مارس 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ترنيمة "كتر خيرك"*​


دي بتاعة سركيس دياربي ؟
اللي بتقول عايز اقولك كتر خيرك دة مفيش زيك و مفيش غيرك ؟
لو هي يبقى ذوقك روعة يابت الترنيمة دي بموت فيها اساسا :yaka:


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 مارس 2014)

انت شبعي قال:


> دي بتاعة سركيس دياربي ؟
> اللي بتقول عايز اقولك كتر خيرك دة مفيش زيك و مفيش غيرك ؟
> لو هي يبقى ذوقك روعة يابت الترنيمة دي بموت فيها اساسا :yaka:


*هى الترنيمة يا ميرا بس بصوت منير حبيب 
جميلة اووووى 
*​


----------



## انت شبعي (13 مارس 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هى الترنيمة يا ميرا بس بصوت منير حبيب *
> *جميلة اووووى *​


 ايون فعلا هي جميلة اووووي اووووي
انا سمعتها بصوت سركيس دياربي و مكنتش اعرف ان منير حبيب كمان بيرنمها


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 مارس 2014)

انت شبعي قال:


> ايون فعلا هي جميلة اووووي اووووي
> انا سمعتها بصوت سركيس دياربي و مكنتش اعرف ان منير حبيب كمان بيرنمها


*ترنيمة جميلة فعلا 
وصوت منير حبيب جميل 
انا بقى مش سمعتها بصوت سركيس *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (13 مارس 2014)

*ترنيمة "ابنك انا"

ابنك انا .. بس الخطايا شوهتني
ابنك انا .. بس المشاغل توهتني
وسط الطريق وحدي ياربي فاجئة لقيتني
بصرخ واقولك ... جايلك انااااااا
.........
*​


----------



## انت شبعي (13 مارس 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ترنيمة جميلة فعلا *
> *وصوت منير حبيب جميل *
> *انا بقى مش سمعتها بصوت سركيس *​


 لو لقيتها بصوت سركيس هبعتلك اللينك بتاعها تسمعيها


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 مارس 2014)

انت شبعي قال:


> لو لقيتها بصوت سركيس هبعتلك اللينك بتاعها تسمعيها


*اوكى ماشى *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 مارس 2014)

*لما تيجي يا إلهنا بحضورك في وسطنا
يرتفع يا يسوع ما بينا ونلمس الحضور بروحنا
    والذبائح تترفع لك يا يسوع المجد ليك
كلمة منك ربي تحيي كل قلب بيناديك
      محتاجين لك لمسة منك تجبر القلب الكسير
**تحضن التايه تضمه تتفتح عين الضرير .. محتاجين لك
ترنيمة "محتاجين لك"*
​


----------



## انت شبعي (13 مارس 2014)

بسمع برنامج ع الراديو و جايبين اغنية
احترت معاك _ حسام حبيب


----------



## paul iraqe (13 مارس 2014)

[YOUTUBE]j90QcXInXyU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## soul & life (13 مارس 2014)

فيروووز _ حكم الهوا


----------



## paul iraqe (14 مارس 2014)

[YOUTUBE]KoT-RC0lWQk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 مارس 2014)

*يارب اعمل من اجل اسمك *​


----------



## بايبل333 (15 مارس 2014)

عايشين بالوعد ...........


----------



## paul iraqe (15 مارس 2014)

[YOUTUBE]K2-P6o5PFf8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 مارس 2014)

*" ترنيمة "مافيش زيك انت *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 مارس 2014)

*امسك بايدي وخدني من ضعفي التقيل
  ارحمني واسمع لآهات نفسي وشيل
 خدني معاك في طريق وكملي المسير
  أنا عارف اني بنعمتك هاكون امير
  وسط همي بنطرح قدام صليبك
    عارف اني مش هاكون إلا حبيبك
 وأجي وأنا كلي خجل أمسك في توبك
  شايف عيون مكتفاني أمشي في طريقك
ترنيمة  " امسك فى ايدى "
*​


----------



## انت شبعي (18 مارس 2014)

حبيبي و انت بعيد _ تامر حسني


----------



## انت شبعي (18 مارس 2014)

بسمع صوت عصافير


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 مارس 2014)

*انا لو حبيبك "محمد فؤاد"*​


----------



## paul iraqe (18 مارس 2014)

[YOUTUBE]71JP4fJCsRc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## YOYO JESUS (20 مارس 2014)

[YOUTUBE]f9bSg7MeVI8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## paul iraqe (20 مارس 2014)

[YOUTUBE]CH5Ubzp-RBA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## انت شبعي (20 مارس 2014)

كلاكسات عربيات


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 مارس 2014)

*انا مسبى فيك 
"ابونا موسى رشدى"*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (21 مارس 2014)

*قلبي من كتر اللي فيه يامايا
نفسه يهرب ليكي من جوايا

نفسه يعمل اي حاجه تكوون عشانك
جزء من اللي عملتيه ويايا

اسمحيلي انحني وابوس ايديكي
دا الكريم لو حبني
يكرمني بيكي ..

♫ جورج وسوف
*​


----------



## انت شبعي (22 مارس 2014)

صوت عصافير


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 مارس 2014)

*يا طبيبى هات دوايا *
*"هايدى منتصر"*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 مارس 2014)

*ترنيمة "مافيش زيك انت"*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 مارس 2014)

*ترنيمة "عايز مياه"*​


----------



## ++ كاترين ++ (24 مارس 2014)

*pablo alboran - tanto *​


----------



## انت شبعي (24 مارس 2014)

شيخ الشباب _ نانسي عجرم


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (24 مارس 2014)

*اوقات بتوب
وارجع واسيب كل الذنوب
وافضل كدا علي حالتي دي
يادوب يومين 
وبعد اليومين .....
في حضن الشر بكون سجين
ولاني خاطي بعيش حزين
وتفوت سنين ....

ولسه تايهه سكتي 
وغريق في بحر خطيتي
علي خدي سايله دمعتي
وايه العمل ؟؟
ياالهي نور ضلمتي
ارجوك ساعدني في محنتي
رجعلي فرحي وبسمتي 
انت الامل .!!

قلبي الضرير سابك كتير وتاااه
لكن قلبك كبيرر يايسوع هترحمي
رجعني ليك ثبتني فيك .. تعبااااااااااان
ورحتي بين ايديك سامحني واغفرلي ..

♫ اوقات بتوب
*​


----------



## انت شبعي (24 مارس 2014)

ترنيمة يا يسوع تعبان


----------



## ++ كاترين ++ (24 مارس 2014)

*Aline lahoud -Quand tout s'enfuit*​


----------



## انت شبعي (24 مارس 2014)

بسمع الهضبة عمــرو ديـــاب


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 مارس 2014)

انت شبعي قال:


> بسمع الهضبة عمــرو ديـــاب


*بصـــــــــرة 
بســـمع نـــور العـــــــين *​


----------



## انت شبعي (24 مارس 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *بصـــــــــرة *
> *بســـمع نـــور العـــــــين *​


 ههههههههه انا كنت بسمع ليلي نهاري و دلوقتي بسمع الله لا يحرمني منك
قشطة عليكي يا رورتي مية مية


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 مارس 2014)

انت شبعي قال:


> ههههههههه انا كنت بسمع ليلي نهاري و دلوقتي بسمع الله لا يحرمني منك
> قشطة عليكي يا رورتي مية مية


*ههههههههههههههه 
انتى عارفة ده مطربى المفضل 
*​


----------



## انت شبعي (24 مارس 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههههههههه *
> *انتى عارفة ده مطربى المفضل *​


 ايون ياختي عارفة 
و دلوقتي بسمع علم قلبي الغرام
يلا اي خدعة :t33:


----------



## انت شبعي (24 مارس 2014)

يا طير يا طاير _ منير


----------



## المقاتل الحقيقي (24 مارس 2014)

*ترنيمة يا يسوع تعبان*


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 مارس 2014)

*انا وليلى "كاظم"*​


----------



## ++ كاترين ++ (24 مارس 2014)

*Hasta -hande yener*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 مارس 2014)

*لا تتنهد " كاظم "*​


----------



## joeseph.jesus (25 مارس 2014)

فيروز جاءت معذبتي


----------



## انت شبعي (25 مارس 2014)

كرهتك انا _ اليسا


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 مارس 2014)

*يا ليالى قوليله "شيرين"*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 مارس 2014)

*واهى ذكريات "عمرو دياب"*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (27 مارس 2014)

كلنا مرضى وتعابى _ بولس ملاك و فايزة ناثان


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 مارس 2014)

*سبت فراغ كبير 
"عمرو دياب"*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 مارس 2014)

*صغيرتي انا لن اقول شئ
لم اقول وابدا ابدا ..

فحرصي عليكي
كحرص نفسي
علي الحياتي لكي تطول
.....

لا تحزني .. نظرتيهم اليكي
لا تفزعك .. هماستيهم عليكي
فانتي في اعماق ذاتي
سر اسرار حياتي

فدعيهم ياحياتي
دعيهم ياحياتي
ياحياتي دعيهم
يفكرون يتسألون
يتخيلون ..
ولا تخافي .. واهدئي يصغيرتي
لا تبالي انني .. انني ياحبيبتي
اخفي هواكي عن العيون
فكيف منكي يعرفون !!

حبيبتي .. حبيبتي انا 
من تكون حبيبتي ؟؟!


♫ حليم
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (29 مارس 2014)

*ياليااااااااالى "شيرين"*​


----------



## kawasaki (30 مارس 2014)

*صلاه باكر *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (31 مارس 2014)

*تملى معاك "عمرو دياب"*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (31 مارس 2014)

قلبي الضرير سابك كتير و تاه
	لكن قلبك كبير يا يسوع هاترحمني
	رجعني ليك ثبتني فيك تعبان
	وراحتي بين ايديك سامحني و اغفر لي

ترنيمة ♫ اوقات بتوب​


----------



## R.O.R.O (31 مارس 2014)

*علمنى حبك "كاظم"*​


----------



## bent el noor (31 مارس 2014)

قلبى الخفاق


----------



## YOYO JESUS (1 أبريل 2014)

*مين بيصدقك
تامر عاشور
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (3 أبريل 2014)

*هـــل أطـــرق بابـــك*​


----------



## paul iraqe (4 أبريل 2014)

[YOUTUBE]inSpzZjr5bQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 أبريل 2014)

*كل عام وانتى حبيبتى 
"كاظم"*​


----------



## روزا فكري (5 أبريل 2014)

بقي انا استاهل انك تخبط علي قلبي​


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 أبريل 2014)

*انا وليلى "كاظم"*​


----------



## روزا فكري (5 أبريل 2014)

انا جيت سلمتك قلبي ..ياللي غفرتلي ذنبي​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (5 أبريل 2014)

روزا فكري قال:


> بقي انا استاهل انك تخبط علي قلبي​


*مين انا مين ؟؟
يمكن نسيت انا مين !!
انا التراب افتكري يانفسي
انا التراب اياكي تنسي 
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 أبريل 2014)

*كلك على بعضك  *
*" كاظم "*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (5 أبريل 2014)

*بحب اشوفك
" عبد الفتاح الجرينى "
*​


----------



## oesi no (5 أبريل 2014)

لو حزننا لو همنا كرمش وشوشنا


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (5 أبريل 2014)

*يابويا تعبـــــــان
بمشاكل مليــــــان

صلي عشاني يابابا كيرلس 
تهجرني الاحزان ..
تهجرني الاحزان وتسيبني وارجع اكون 
فرحــــــــــــــان .
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (5 أبريل 2014)

*اشفيني من كل ضعف فيا
اشفيييني من الشهوة و من الخطية
اشفيييييني محتاجلك يافاديا
اشفيني .. اشفيني .. اشفيني
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 أبريل 2014)

*تعبت منك "اليسا"*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 أبريل 2014)

*
مش كل اللى بنحبهم هيكونوا لينا ولا كل اللى بنحيهم لايقين علينا ممكن نلاقى اللى ياما حلمنا بيهم 
ويلاقونا منلاقيش الحب فيهم
وساعات بنشوف الحب وهو ميشوفناش وساعات يقابلنا الحب الحب ويمشى وما عرفناش
وساعات بيجينا الحب ويمشى كانه مجاش وكتير بيسبنا الحب وجرحه مبيسبناش
مش كل اللى راح مننا سبناه بايدينا ما جايز يكون حلمنا ما حلمش بينا
ممكن يلاقى فينا فعلا كل حاجه واى حاجه وميلاقيش الحب فينا
وساعات بنشوف الحب وهو ميشوفناش وساعات يقابلنا الحب الحب ويمشى وما عرفناش
وساعات بيجينا الحب ويمشى كانه مجاش وكتير بيسبنا الحب وجرحه مبيسبناش
مش كل اللى بيحبنا ساب جرحه فينا
ده جايز يروح من هنا والخير يجينا ممكن يعاند ويفضل بين ايدينا وبعد جرحه منلاقيش اللى يداوينا
وساعات بنشوف الحب وهو ميشوفناش وساعات يقابلنا الحب الحب ويمشى وما عرفناش
وساعات بيجينا الحب ويمشى كانه مجاش وكتير بيسبنا الحب وجرحه مبيسبناش
ساعات "اليسا"*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 أبريل 2014)

* " ترنيمة " مافيـــش زيـــك انـــت *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 أبريل 2014)

*ساعات بضحك بقصد عشان احسس نفسى ان انا فرحان
* * و عشان منساش شكل الفرحة و ماخدش على وجود الاحزان  **
* * وساعات من خنقة الاحساس انا ببعد عن عيون الناس 
 و ببكى ودمعة تجيب دمعة علشان محتاج ابكى و خلاص
*​*  ... انا كل حياتـــــــــى متلغبطة متخبطة كل المشاعر محبطة
  مخنوقة الاحلام جواياااا و عمالة تموت
  خطوات رجليا متنطورة متأخرة انا ماشى بس ماشى لورا 
  نفسى اصرخ من يأسى لكن مش طالع صوت
ترنيمة "ساعات بضحك"
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 أبريل 2014)

*كيفك انت "ادم"*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 أبريل 2014)

*ايها الفخارى الاعظم *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 أبريل 2014)

*كلنا مرضى وتعابى *​


----------



## soso a (13 أبريل 2014)

أمام كأسكَ تنحني الرؤوس تخفق القلوب
تُتمتمُ الشفاه وتحلم العيون بنورك المضيء
* * *
أمام كأسكَ نهتفُ بالدّعاء ندعو باسمكَ



نحاور السماء فاستجب لنا

[YOUTUBE]jII0VdCkGdw[/YOUTUBE]


​


----------



## انت شبعي (13 أبريل 2014)

بسمع الحان احد الشعانين


----------



## انت شبعي (13 أبريل 2014)

ساعات _ اليسا


----------



## انت شبعي (14 أبريل 2014)

ترنيمة بتحس بيا


----------



## انت شبعي (15 أبريل 2014)

ترنيمة من النهاردة احنا راجعين


----------



## soso a (15 أبريل 2014)

[YOUTUBE]NNw-y2PD7Z8[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## soso a (16 أبريل 2014)

[YOUTUBE]eiD2zMcWk6w[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## johna&jesus (18 أبريل 2014)

وبيستحى


----------



## +Sameh+ (20 أبريل 2014)

ترنيمة لا تتركني أشرد​


----------



## soso a (21 أبريل 2014)

[YOUTUBE]nRSYwz3gn3I[/YOUTUBE]

* انا ساعة لما بحس بضيق*

​


----------



## soso a (21 أبريل 2014)

[YOUTUBE]Qw8bcbs9OUc[/YOUTUBE]

اسمع صراخى يا سيدى ​​
​


----------



## انت شبعي (21 أبريل 2014)

ترنيمة لولا النعمة


----------



## kawasaki (22 أبريل 2014)

*من كام سنه انتا وانا مع بعضنا وبتحبني *

*عمووووووووووري *​


----------



## انت شبعي (24 أبريل 2014)

ترنيمة بالدموع يارب كلمتك


----------



## +Sameh+ (26 أبريل 2014)

بفضل نعمتك -ابونا موسى-​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (26 أبريل 2014)

[YOUTUBE]aTbI3QujlcI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## kawasaki (27 أبريل 2014)

*Celine dion - I`m alive*​


----------



## kawasaki (27 أبريل 2014)

[YOUTUBE]/fx2ZmhYHxH4[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## ^_^mirna (29 أبريل 2014)

اديش كان في ناس .. فيروز  ‎<3‎


----------



## kawasaki (29 أبريل 2014)

*صلاه تبريك المنازل ومسحه المرضي *​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (29 أبريل 2014)

*ماتيجى هنا
نانسى عجرم
*​


----------



## انت شبعي (29 أبريل 2014)

ترنيمة مين احن منك


----------



## +Sameh+ (1 مايو 2014)

نقشتني على كفك -أيمن كفروني-​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (2 مايو 2014)

*يايسوع تعبان
*​


----------



## انت شبعي (2 مايو 2014)

ترنيمة ربنا موجود


----------



## +Sameh+ (2 مايو 2014)

القداس الغريغوري -ابونا يوسف اسعد-​


----------



## انت شبعي (2 مايو 2014)

ترنيمة في لحظة


----------



## ^_^mirna (3 مايو 2014)

قرب الموعد .. فيروز


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (5 مايو 2014)

*دموع خطيتي 
دموع والالام قلبي المكسور
وحزن بيملا حياتي وعالسطور
احميني من شرور نفسى ومن قلبى القاسى
ارجوك حرر قلبي الناسى
ادتني حياة وانا بكل قسوة اديتك جفاء
كسرت قلبك الحاني وفعلت الخطية بارتياح
وقفت وانا ببكي على اللى عملتة زمان
وفضلت اشكي وقلبي يحكي عن الحرمان
وشريط يلف قدامي ويدور 
وانا حياتي بشوفها بتضيع مني فى سطور .​
​**​*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (5 مايو 2014)

آجيوس بصوت أبونا يوسف أسعد​


----------



## انت شبعي (6 مايو 2014)

[YOUTUBE]

1HaCjonqX1Y
[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## انت شبعي (6 مايو 2014)

في وشوش الناس حكايات _ محمد عدوية


----------



## kawasaki (7 مايو 2014)

*صلاه باكر*​


----------



## kawasaki (7 مايو 2014)

*دا اللي كان نفسي فيه *
*لو تيجي صدفه تجمعني بيه *
*فرصه عمري اضيعها ليه *
*مش معقول .....*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (7 مايو 2014)

*راجع تقوللي عايزني دوا سلامات يا هوا
 على عيني يا ريت
 ده احنا اللي فات دفنينو سوا سلامات يا هوا
 ولا انت نسيت*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (7 مايو 2014)

*بصيت ع جراحك
وقولت اكيد هتاثر
وعنادى هيسبنى
وافضل ابكى واتحسر
لكن يارب قسوتى فاقت الحدود
حتى الدموع فى عنيا مبقلهاش وجود
ولا جراحك اثر فيا ولا حتى قولة ااااااااااااااه
شايف كرباج على دهرك 
وايديا انا سابقه
شايف كرباج ع دهرك
وايديا انا سابقه
لكن ليا رجاء
انا شايفه فى وعودك
انى مهما قسيت
هتغفرلى بجودك
هتغفرلى بجودك
*​


----------



## انت شبعي (7 مايو 2014)

ترنيمة وسط البحر الهايج


----------



## انت شبعي (7 مايو 2014)

دور ع الناس _ منير


----------



## انت شبعي (7 مايو 2014)

ناس تشبهلنا


----------



## انت شبعي (9 مايو 2014)

بومبا _ ابو الليف


----------



## YOYO JESUS (9 مايو 2014)

*هو انت مين بيصدقك
تامر عاشور
*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (10 مايو 2014)

لحن: الليلويا فاي بيه بي​


----------



## انت شبعي (10 مايو 2014)

ترنيمة القلب الطيب ( البابا كيرلس )


----------



## انت شبعي (10 مايو 2014)

ترنيمة المس ايدينا يا يسوع


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 مايو 2014)

*سبت فراغ كبيررر*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (10 مايو 2014)

موسيقي هاديه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (10 مايو 2014)

*انا نسيتك خلاص ما بقتش بفتكرك وملييتك*​* 
**انا نسيتك نسيت انطق حروف اسمك اللى حبيتك
* *




*​* 
**بقيتى صفحه فى الماضى بقى غرامك دة شىء عادى*​* 
**ومهما تضعفى قصادى هقولك بردو انا نسيتك
* *



*​* 
**زمان خنتى وبعتينى ولا همك دموع عينى*​* 
**هقولك ليه وحشتينى كفايا انا ياما ضحيت
* *



*​* 
**بقيتى صفحه فى الماضى بقى غرامك دة شىء عادى*​* 
**ومهما تضعفى قصادى هقولك بردو انا نسيتك
* *




* *زمان خنتى وبعتينى ولا همك دموع عينى*​* 
**هقولك ليه وحشتينى كفايا انا ياما ضحيت*​* 
**



*​* 
**دموع عينى خلاص ما بقتش تقتلنى ما تبكيش*​* 
**انا نسيتك ولازم تبعدى عنى انا هعيش
* *




* *هشوف غيرك وادوب تانى خلاص قلبى بقى عشانى*​* 
**مكانك مش فى احضانى وقاسى زى ما قاسيت
* *




* *لا يوم دمعت انا عنيكى ولا قلبى قسى عليكى*​* 
**ماينفعشى الرجوع ليكى مشيت وياكى ضليت
* *




* *بقيتى صفحه فى الماضى بقى غرامك دة شىء عادى*​* 
**ومهما تضعفى قصادى هقولك بردو انا نسيتك
* *




* *زمان خنتى وبعتينى ولا همك دموع عينى*​* 
**هقولك ليه وحشتينى كفايا انا ياما ضحيت
* *



*​


----------



## انت شبعي (10 مايو 2014)

نفسي افهم ليه _ شيرين


----------



## YOYO JESUS (11 مايو 2014)

*الطفله البريئة المغمضه 
بقت من النهارده مش كده
بقت واحده تانيه متمرده
والفضل ليكـ
الطفله اللى فيا اتغيرت 
عقلت واديها اتشطرت 
كانت بين ايديك واتحررت
من بين ايديك
الطفله البريئة المغمضه 
بقت من النهارده مش كده
بقت واحده تانيه متمرده
والفضل ليكـ
*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (11 مايو 2014)

قصيدة أب أنت​


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 مايو 2014)

*بموت فى حبك انا*​


----------



## انت شبعي (12 مايو 2014)

مش عارفة اسمع ايه ؟


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 مايو 2014)

انت شبعي قال:


> مش عارفة اسمع ايه ؟


*اسمعى عمرو *​


----------



## انت شبعي (12 مايو 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *اسمعى عمرو *​


 اسمع ايه لعمرو ؟


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 مايو 2014)

انت شبعي قال:


> اسمع ايه لعمرو ؟


*اسمعى صدقنى خلاص *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (12 مايو 2014)

*اوقات بتوب
وارجع واسيب كل الذنوب
وافضل كدا علي حالتي دي
يادوب يومين ..
وبعد اليومين ,,
في حضن الشر بكون سجين
ولأني خاطي بعيش حزين
وتفوت سنين ... 

*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (12 مايو 2014)

*ارتاح
تامر حسنى
*​


----------



## kawasaki (12 مايو 2014)

*كده عيني عينك تنكر هوا كان بيني وبينك *
*كده عيني عينك تنسي عيون علي طول فاكرينك *
*بتعمل مش شايفني *
*بتعمل مش عارفني *


*عموووووووووري *​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (12 مايو 2014)

*انا لو اذيته كان عاملى زيادة عن كدة اية

حماقى
*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (12 مايو 2014)

rose .. James horner  <3


----------



## انت شبعي (13 مايو 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *اسمعى صدقنى خلاص *​


 اخرابي ع الرومانسية يا ناس هههههههه
اوكيشن يا قمر مقدرش ازعلك ابدا
بسمعها دلوقتي اهو


----------



## انت شبعي (13 مايو 2014)

صدقني خلاص من بين الناس حبيتك و اخترتك ليا
طول ما انا وياك قدامي ملاك خلتني مغمضش عينيا
الله يا سلام في عينيك احلى كلام
قرب مني شوية شوية قلبي و قلبك سوا يتلاقوا الدنيا انت مليتها عليا و كأنك مخلوق علشاني
( الاقيه بس الموكوس اللي فيه المواصفات دي *_^)


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 مايو 2014)

انت شبعي قال:


> صدقني خلاص من بين الناس حبيتك و اخترتك ليا
> طول ما انا وياك قدامي ملاك خلتني مغمضش عينيا
> الله يا سلام في عينيك احلى كلام
> قرب مني شوية شوية قلبي و قلبك سوا يتلاقوا الدنيا انت مليتها عليا و كأنك مخلوق علشاني
> ( الاقيه بس الموكوس اللي فيه المواصفات دي *_^)



*هتلاقيه يابت مش تستعجلى 
المواكيس كتير 
*​


----------



## انت شبعي (13 مايو 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *هتلاقيه يابت مش تستعجلى *
> *المواكيس كتير *​


 ايوة صح ماهو الفضل يرجع لمهرجان الوكسة العالمي :smile02


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 مايو 2014)

انت شبعي قال:


> ايوة صح ماهو الفضل يرجع لمهرجان الوكسة العالمي :smile02


*ايوووون الله ينور عليكى *​


----------



## انت شبعي (13 مايو 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *ايوووون الله ينور عليكى *​


انتي مش ناوية تسمعي حاجة النهاردة يابت و لا ايه ؟
انا بسمع عمرو دياب _ مقدرش انا


----------



## انت شبعي (13 مايو 2014)

اقر و اعترف _ حمادة هلال


----------



## انت شبعي (13 مايو 2014)

لو  _ فؤش


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 مايو 2014)

*سبت فراغ كبير " عمرو "*​


----------



## انت شبعي (13 مايو 2014)

و بحب كل ما فيا _ فؤش


----------



## انت شبعي (13 مايو 2014)

هوصلك _ تامر حسني


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (13 مايو 2014)

مبسمعش XD​


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 مايو 2014)

*
وبينا معاد لو احنا بعاد
اكيد راجع ولو بيني وبينه بلاد

قصاد عيني في كل مكان
قصاد عيني في كل مكان
ومن تاني اكيد راجعين
انا دايب وكلى حنين
ولا عمري ابيع لو مين
قصاد عيني
ومش قادر علي الايام
ولا يوصف هوايا كلام
وطول ليلي ولما بنام
قصاد عيني*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 مايو 2014)

*تعبت منك " اليسا "*​


----------



## kawasaki (15 مايو 2014)

*[YOUTUBE]/_itApNm4FSU[/YOUTUBE]*



*ياسلام علي السلطنه *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 مايو 2014)

kawasaki قال:


> *[YOUTUBE]/_itApNm4FSU[/YOUTUBE]*
> 
> 
> 
> *ياسلام علي السلطنه *​


*جامدة اخر خمناشر حاجة الاغنية دى *​


----------



## kawasaki (15 مايو 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *جامدة اخر خمناشر حاجة الاغنية دى *





*اي خدمه ...*
*سمعينا بقي حاجه حلوه *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 مايو 2014)

kawasaki قال:


> *اي خدمه ...*
> *سمعينا بقي حاجه حلوه *​


*ههههههههههههه
انا بسمع كوكتيل قديم لعمرو بس جميل 
دلوقتى اغنية 
عايش ومش عايش *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (15 مايو 2014)

*

انا اللى كتير بلوم نفسي وتاعب روحي ويايا عشان مش راضي على نفسي همومي شايلها جوايا

و لابس وش مش وشي ، تشوفني تقول جبل واقف ، وعامل اني مبخفشي لكن دايما بكون خايف ..

اعرفش مين بيغني بس الاغونية حلوة 


*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 مايو 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *
> 
> انا اللى كتير بلوم نفسي وتاعب روحي ويايا عشان مش راضي على نفسي همومي شايلها جوايا
> 
> ...


*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الاجابة  رقم سمسم شهاااب *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (15 مايو 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> الاجابة  رقم سمسم شهاااب *​


سمسم ؟؟
ودا جاي من انهي فرن دا:smil12:​


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 مايو 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> سمسم ؟؟
> ودا جاي من انهي فرن دا:smil12:​


*من فرن الفينو اللى هناك 
اول يمين وانتى جاية من على شمالك كدا *:t32:​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (15 مايو 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *من فرن الفينو اللى هناك
> اول يمين وانتى جاية من على شمالك كدا *:t32:​


حيرتيني يعني الفرن يمال ولا شمين دوقتي:a82:​


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 مايو 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> حيرتيني يعني الفرن يمال ولا شمين دوقتي:a82:​


*لا هى شميل  :a63::a63:*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (15 مايو 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *لا هى شميل  :a63::a63:*​


ماشي شميل شميل ههههههههه

بتسمعي ايه بقا لعمك عمور​


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 مايو 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ماشي شميل شميل ههههههههه
> 
> بتسمعي ايه بقا لعمك عمور​


*دوقتى بسمع 
بعد الليالى *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (15 مايو 2014)

*انا بحب الاغنيه دي جدااااا


فاات اد ايه ولا يوم قدرت انساك
وليه الدنيا ليه ياحبيبي بعيد وخداك 
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 مايو 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *انا بحب الاغنيه دي جدااااا
> 
> 
> فاات اد ايه ولا يوم قدرت انساك
> ...


*انا مش قادر على نسيانك ..حبيبي
مين في الدنيا هيملى مكانك..حبيبي 
*​ ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 مايو 2014)

*ريحة الحبايب "عمرو دياب"*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (15 مايو 2014)

*برغم كل شئ .. وديع مراد*​


----------



## kawasaki (15 مايو 2014)

*صلاه باكر *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 مايو 2014)

*امتى نسيتك "شيماء هلالى"*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (15 مايو 2014)

*سامحنا يافادينا
باركنا يايسوع
عيوننا بتترجاك
ملينانة بالدموع
..
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 مايو 2014)

*
حبيبي مهما سافرت
ومهما بعدت و مهما غبت
يا روحي عني قريب مني
مهما طالت رحلتك مستنياك
قلبي معاك يا حبيبي ف غربتك
مستنياك يا روحي بشوق كل العشاق
مستنياك تعبت تعبت من الاشواق
مستنياك و انا دايبه يا عيني م الفراق
مستنياك "نانسى عجرم"
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 مايو 2014)

*انا بعشقك "ميادة الحناوى"*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 مايو 2014)

*باعت حالأ تلفراف
بيقولك ليه يابني تخاف
دا انت راعيا في وسط خراف
هي قطيعي اللي انا بحميه ...
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 مايو 2014)

*كيفك قال عم بيقولوا صار عندك ولاد
انا والله كنت مفكرتك برات الي بلاد
شو بدي من الي بلاد
الله يخلي الولاد ..

فيروز 
كيفك انت
*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (18 مايو 2014)

بشرة خير -حسين الجسمي-​


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 مايو 2014)

*طبيب جراح "جورج وسوف"*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 مايو 2014)

*دار يا دار "وديع الصافى"*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 مايو 2014)

*مبتعلمش "انغام"*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (19 مايو 2014)

انساك .. دا كلام ؟
انساك ياسلااااام
اهو دا اللي مش ممكن ابدا
ولا افكر فيه ابدااااا

دا مستحيل قلبي يميل
ويحب يوم غيرك ابدا .. ابدا
اهو دا اللي مش ممكن ابدا .

♫ام كلثوم​


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 مايو 2014)

*يا عيون يا مغرباني
عن اهلي وعن زماني
يا وخداني ومسافره مابين كل المواني 
وديني ورجعيني وقابليني وسيبيني
بحبك أيوه لكن في ناس مستنياني
في ناس مستنياني
يا عيون يا مغربانى "ايمان الطوخى"
*​


----------



## روزا فكري (20 مايو 2014)

ياتري ياواحشني بتفكر في مين​


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 مايو 2014)

* سبت فراغ كبير عندي والله حبيبي حبيبي*
* وانت هناك بعيد  مش بعيد عني حبيبي *
* قولي ازاي اعيش * 
* كل يوم بقول امتى ترجع ليا امتى *
* صعبه اوي الحياة  صعبه من غيرنا انا وانتى *
* قولي ازاي اعيش*
* ذكريات كتير بتقابلني معاك يوماتي *
* بتفكرني بيك وبسنين حلوة في حياتي
سبت فراغ كبير  "عمرو دياب"
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (20 مايو 2014)

*حبيتك انا ... حبيتك انا
مع ان الحب اللي جماعنا
مابقاش له مكان زي زمان 
ابدا ولا معني ...

خد قلبي وهات قلبك هاتو
يابو قلب حياتي في دقاتو
الحب دا عقد من الياسمين
وقلوب العشاق حباتو ..

♫انغام
*​


----------



## oesi no (20 مايو 2014)

صعبان عليا الحلم شايفه بيتكسر 
 وعنيا طايلة المدى بس الإيدين أقصر 
 أنا اللي عمره ما غاب وعمره ما إتأخر
 تطرح عينيكي عذاب يزرع عينيه سكر 
 أنا اللي قال حاضر لا شرط ولا إتأمر
 ولا طمع ولا إتدانى ولا بطش ولا إتجبر
 أنا اللي كل ما أجوع بعينيكي بتصّبر
 ما يغركيش العدد والله أنا أكتر 
 أنا اللي مش إخوان وأنا اللي مش عسكر !


----------



## YOYO JESUS (20 مايو 2014)

*قصة شتاء
دنيا سمير غانم
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (20 مايو 2014)

*بشرة خير
حسين الجسيمى
كل شوية بسمعها حلوة اووووووووووووووووووووووى
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (21 مايو 2014)

[YOUTUBE]e8EArHQvZxk[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 مايو 2014)

*انا مش بلومك 
ولا بعاتبك
عشان دا غيري اختاره قلبك
حكم النصيب .. شئ مش غريب !!

♫ الحب شاطر
♪ جورج وسوف
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 مايو 2014)

*يا طبيبى هات دوايا 
"هايدى منتصر"*​


----------



## misoo (22 مايو 2014)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> *بشرة خير*​
> *حسين الجسيمى*
> *كل شوية بسمعها حلوة اووووووووووووووووووووووى*​


 بجد روعه وانا
كمان بحبها 
كتير 
واحب اسمعها كتير


----------



## YOYO JESUS (23 مايو 2014)

*قوم نادي ع الصعيدي وابن اخوك البورسعيدي والشباب لسكندراني اللمه دي لمة رجال
 وانا هاجي مع السوهاجي والقناوي والسيناوي والمحلاوي اللي ميه ميه والنوبه الجُمال
 ماتوصيش السوايسه الدنيا هايصه كده كده
 واللسماعلاويه ياما كادوا العدا
 كلمني ع الشراقوه واحنا ويا بعض اقوى
 واحنا ويا بعض اقوى
 وأملنا كبير*​


----------



## misoo (23 مايو 2014)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> *قوم نادي ع الصعيدي وابن اخوك البورسعيدي والشباب لسكندراني اللمه دي لمة رجال*
> 
> *وانا هاجي مع السوهاجي والقناوي والسيناوي والمحلاوي اللي ميه ميه والنوبه الجُمال*
> *ماتوصيش السوايسه الدنيا هايصه كده كده*
> ...


اييييييييييييييه ده 
الله عليكى 
يا ست 
ههههههههههههه
بس ليه
مذكرش الشبراويه 
انا زحلااااااااااان
:ura1:​​​​


----------



## kawasaki (23 مايو 2014)

*اصلها بتفرق في حياتك واحده *

*عمووووري*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (23 مايو 2014)

misoo قال:


> اييييييييييييييه ده
> الله عليكى
> يا ست
> ههههههههههههه
> ...



*الاغنية كدة
والنبى ماانا دى اختشى منى :smile02
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 مايو 2014)

*اسعد واحدة "اليسا"*​


----------



## انت شبعي (24 مايو 2014)

ترنيمة متعولشي الهم و متخافشي ربنا موجود


----------



## انت شبعي (24 مايو 2014)

ترنيمة سنين طويلة مضت


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (24 مايو 2014)

[YOUTUBE]41CbrBS32qU[/YOUTUBE]

*سافرت كتير معااه
كتير كتير معاااه
بأحلامي في هواه
كتير كتير معاه

ساقيته من حناني
وبانيت معاه اماني
وقولت ياريت يادنيا
تديني عمر تاني:t23:

♫ حليم
*​


----------



## misoo (24 مايو 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> [YOUTUBE]41CbrBS32qU[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> *سافرت كتير معااه
> كتير كتير معاااه
> ...



ياااااااااااااااااااااااامزاجو 
هههههههههههههه
جامده الاغنيه دى ​


----------



## misoo (24 مايو 2014)

*ومين اختار*

ومين اختار يعيش حياته 
ومين اختار يحبنى 
يومين وياك 
حبيبى فاتو 
يومين  حلوين حنينين 
اعيش انا عمرى 
مره وحده اعيش
تغير عمر  بنظره وحده اعيش
اقابلك من يومين واحبك
وهو ده الاعجاز بزاته
يومين نسونى اسمى حبيبى
وكنت مين وجيت منين 
يومين وانا حالى  حال يا حبيبى 
وهاعمل  ايه كمان يومين 
.................... حبيبه قلبى .. شرين .....


----------



## YOYO JESUS (24 مايو 2014)

[YOUTUBE]3D2k-XT1_Fo[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (24 مايو 2014)

*بكيتني في ليله عيدي
ياخسارة غرامي فيك
وطفيت شمعتي بتنهيدي
ودعيت ربنا يهديك

ياخاين مالكش امان
وريتني العذاب الوان

ليه خلتني احبك
لاتلومني ولا اعاتبك
فين اهرب من حبك
روح منك لله
بدموعي الحيرانه
وعيوني السهرانه
بدعيلك بأمانة
رووح منك لله 

♫نجاة الصغيرة
*​


----------



## misoo (24 مايو 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *بكيتني في ليله عيدي
> ياخسارة غرامي فيك
> وطفيت شمعتي بتنهيدي
> ودعيت ربنا يهديك
> ...



جميله اوى​​


----------



## misoo (24 مايو 2014)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> [YOUTUBE]3D2k-XT1_Fo[/YOUTUBE]​



ايييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييه ده
ياااااااااااااااااااااااادييييييييييييين النبى 
جااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااامده جدى​​


----------



## soul & life (24 مايو 2014)

بسمع ناردين بتغنى كورى


----------



## misoo (24 مايو 2014)

:smile01





soul & life قال:


> بسمع ناردين بتغنى كورى



:smile01 مينفعش تغنى صينى​ :smile01


----------



## soul & life (24 مايو 2014)

misoo قال:


> :smile01
> 
> :smile01 مينفعش تغنى صينى​ :smile01



هههههههههههههههههههه  لالالا هى بتغنى كورى وانجلش واحيانا فرنش
الله واعلم يمكن على الاجازة الجاية تغنى صينى مين عارف بنتى وتعملها


----------



## misoo (24 مايو 2014)

*متروق ظبط طنش*

البنت الى انا حبيتها 
  يخرب بيتها محبتنيش
والحب الى ادتهلها
 اه يخسار محبتنيش[CE​​NTER][/CENTER]
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## misoo (24 مايو 2014)

soul & life قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههه  لالالا هى بتغنى كورى وانجلش واحيانا فرنش
> الله واعلم يمكن على الاجازة الجاية تغنى صينى مين عارف بنتى وتعملها



هههههههههههههههههههههه
ربنا يخلهالك​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (24 مايو 2014)

soul & life قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههه  لالالا هى بتغنى كورى وانجلش واحيانا فرنش
> الله واعلم يمكن على الاجازة الجاية تغنى صينى مين عارف بنتى وتعملها


اية المواهب دي 
يلا يدوب الواحد يعرف يحرك لسانة في نطق الكلام 
يدوب الواحد متعلم 8او 9 لغات 
صعيدي وقاهري واسكندراني ودمياطي وبور سعيدي وخليجي وكمان 
الهم لا حسد 
لحسن حد يحسدني علي المواهب بتاعتي 
اسيبكم انا عارفكم


----------



## روزا فكري (24 مايو 2014)

شيرين
متاخده من الايام​


----------



## انت شبعي (24 مايو 2014)

ترنيمة انا ساكن في حصون الصخر و ليا جناح النسر
 بحبها اوي الترنيمة دي *_^


----------



## YOYO JESUS (24 مايو 2014)

*
[YOUTUBE]n98GPG22nt8[/YOUTUBE]

*متل الاحلام بنعيش اللعبة

 لعبة ايام نحمل وجعنا مهما العمر يطول 

 يبقى مرافقينا يا حبيبي على طول

 الحب اللي معنا بيرجع مين بيقول يجمعنا 

 واللي مش معقول يصير معقول 

 وتبدا حكاية ياها بكرا جايه 

 لا تخلي النهاية تاخدنا لبعيد

 الحزن اللي فينا بيرجع بيبكينا

 نحنا اللي مشينا هالدرب الوحيد

 نحمل وجعنا مهما العمر يطول 

 يبقى مرافقنا يا حبيبي على طول

 الحب اللي معنا بيرجع مين بيقول يجمعنا 

 واللي مش معقول يصير معقول 

 وتبدا حكاية ياها بكرا جايه 

 لا تخلي النهاية تاخدنا لبعيد

 لحزن اللي فينا بيرجع بيبكينا

 نحنا اللي مشينا هالدرب الوحيد

 نحمل وجعنا مهما العمر يطول 

 يبقى مرافقنا يا حبيبي على طول

 الحب اللي معنا بيرجع مين بيقول يجمعنا 

 واللي مش معقول يصير معقول

( يارا .. مسلسل لارا ... تبدا الحكاية )​


----------



## misoo (24 مايو 2014)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> *
> [YOUTUBE]n98GPG22nt8[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> *متل الاحلام بنعيش اللعبة
> ...



انتى جايبه المسلسل كله ولا ايه 
انا مطر اشوف اول سطر قصدى حلقه
منه النهارده وبكرا اكمل
وقصدى اكمله اخر الشهر 
هههههههههههههه​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (25 مايو 2014)

misoo قال:


> انتى جايبه المسلسل كله ولا ايه
> انا مطر اشوف اول سطر قصدى حلقه
> منه النهارده وبكرا اكمل
> وقصدى اكمله اخر الشهر
> هههههههههههههه​




*دى كلمات الاغنية ياميسو :new6:
*​


----------



## tamav maria (25 مايو 2014)

* رسالة المسيح لشعبه_رؤى الضيقة العظيمة في مصر وأمريكا وسوريا‬ *
​


----------



## misoo (25 مايو 2014)

tamav maria قال:


> * رسالة المسيح لشعبه_رؤى الضيقة العظيمة في مصر وأمريكا وسوريا‬ *
> ​



جميله اوى
ربنا يقوى ايمانك​


----------



## انت شبعي (25 مايو 2014)

جربت في مرة _ اليسا


----------



## انت شبعي (25 مايو 2014)

المرجيحة _ عمرو السعيد


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (26 مايو 2014)

​
*كارت الصوت عندي اتحرق ومش عارفه  اسمع حااجه عالكمبيوتر


بس علي مين :love34:
بسمع علي الفون
تأمل
ربنا موجود
البابا شنوده ♥
*​


----------



## انت شبعي (26 مايو 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ​
> 
> *كارت الصوت عندي اتحرق ومش عارفه  اسمع حااجه عالكمبيوتر*​
> 
> ...


 اة يا سوسة احب انا الناس اللي تعرف تمشي امورها دي ههههههههه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (26 مايو 2014)

انت شبعي قال:


> اة يا سوسة احب انا الناس اللي تعرف تمشي امورها دي ههههههههه


*ايون يابنتي
اومال اقعد سكتم بكتم كدا:new6:
*​


----------



## انت شبعي (26 مايو 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *ايون يابنتي*
> *اومال اقعد سكتم بكتم كدا:new6:*​


 لا طبعا ما يصحش


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 مايو 2014)

*احضنوا الايام "جورج وسوف"*​


----------



## انت شبعي (26 مايو 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *احضنوا الايام "جورج وسوف"*​


 و هنحضنها ازاي دي يا اوختشي:t19: :new6:


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 مايو 2014)

انت شبعي قال:


> و هنحضنها ازاي دي يا اوختشي:t19: :new6:


*هقولك انا يابت 
الايام تقعد هنا 
وانا اقعد هناك واروح حضناها كدا :friends:
:smil15::smil15::smil15:
*​


----------



## انت شبعي (26 مايو 2014)

ترنيمة المس ايدينا


----------



## انت شبعي (26 مايو 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *هقولك انا يابت *
> *الايام تقعد هنا *
> *وانا اقعد هناك واروح حضناها كدا :friends:*
> *:smil15::smil15::smil15:*​


 هههههههههههه 
شكلكوا تحفة و انتوا حاضنين بعض
انتي اللي ع اليمين و لا اللي ع الشمال :fun_lol:


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 مايو 2014)

انت شبعي قال:


> هههههههههههه
> شكلكوا تحفة و انتوا حاضنين بعض
> انتي اللي ع اليمين و لا اللي ع الشمال :fun_lol:


*انا اللى على الشميين 
:11azy::11azy:*​


----------



## انت شبعي (26 مايو 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *انا اللى على الشميين *​*:11azy::11azy:*​



 :new6:


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (26 مايو 2014)

*ترنيمة
اوقات بتوب
هايدي منتصر
*​


----------



## انت شبعي (26 مايو 2014)

ترنيمة حنونة و معينة


----------



## انت شبعي (26 مايو 2014)

ترنيمة ما بتنساش


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (26 مايو 2014)

ترنيمة
ساعات بضحك​


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 مايو 2014)

*طبيب جراااح  *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (26 مايو 2014)

*ياللي بديت الرحله معايا
واثق فيك انك 
هتكمـــــــــل
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (26 مايو 2014)

[YOUTUBE]e8EArHQvZxk[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## انت شبعي (26 مايو 2014)

عظة حروب الشياطين لقداسة البابا شنودة


----------



## YOYO JESUS (26 مايو 2014)

[YOUTUBE]Hqkew1UBKic[/YOUTUBE]
*من غير سلام انا مش بنام طول ما انت مش جنبى
حالى وقلت عليه ومش هداريه ارحم بقى قلبى
من غير سلام انا مش بنام طول ما انت مش جنبى
حالى وقلت عليه ومش هداريه ارحم بقى قلبى
ولا ايه ولا ليه انا هبقى اللى انت تقولى عليه
ولا ايه ولا ليه خود عمرى ياعمرى وعمرى عليه
ولا ايه ولا ليه انا هبقى اللى انت تقولى عليه
ولا ايه ولا ليه خود عمرى ياعمرى وعمرى عليه
انا قولت اروح هنساك قوام البعد بينسى
ومافتشى يوم اتنين وجيت ورجعت من نفسى
انا قولت اروح هنساك قوام البعد بينسى
ومافتشى يوم اتنين وجيت ورجعت من نفسى
ولا ايه ولا ليه انا هبقى اللى انت تقولى عليه
ولا ايه ولا ليه خود عمرى ياعمرى وعمرى عليه
ولا ايه ولا ليه انا هبقى اللى انت تقولى عليه
ولا ايه ولا ليه خود عمرى ياعمرى وعمرى عليه
ولا ايه ولا ليييييييييييييه*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 مايو 2014)

*اعــز النــاس "حليـــــــم"*​


----------



## جوجو وحيد (27 مايو 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *اعــز النــاس "حليـــــــم"*​


صبح  صبح يا عم الحج:smil16::Flower:


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 مايو 2014)

جوجو وحيد قال:


> صبح  صبح يا عم الحج:smil16::Flower:


*صبح صبح على الناس اللى نسيتنا خالص ومش باينة 
منورة يا جوجو:36_3_11:
*​


----------



## misoo (27 مايو 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *صبح صبح على الناس اللى نسيتنا خالص ومش باينة
> منورة يا جوجو:36_3_11:
> *​


الـــــــــــمدبح ياسطى 
......  صبح صبح يا  عــــــــــــم  الــــحج 
misoo بيمسى على الناس الرايقه​


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 مايو 2014)

*فى عيونك لغز واسرار  فى عيونك رحلة ومشوار
قلبى ده شاعر كلمات عنده مشاعر همسات شعرى قصايد ابيات جوا عيونك
انا ممكن اضيع عمرى واضيع روحى واضيع ف عيونك
ف عيونك حسيت بامان ف عيونك قلبى انا غرقان
على كيفك ودينى على كيفك ونادينى وارمينى وخلينى ف عيونك
لو حد عايزنى ف حاجة بجد يحلفنى بعيونك اه
فى عيونك "اليسا"
*​


----------



## misoo (28 مايو 2014)

*امــــــــــــــوت واشــوفها*

الى خدتنى منى ودى بتحسسنى 
انى ملكت كل الدنيا ديا علشان اقيدها
قبلت كتير وخو فت قلبى ساب دقه
 لماشوفتو  عنيها قلت سعتها خلاص  اقيدها
ااااااااه
  فجئا اموت واشوفها
 وقد ايه بيوحشنى  خوفها  كسوفها  
لما بكون وحشها دى دنيا   كنت اموت واعشها
 لقيتها بيها     حلم حلمت بيه       كنت هموت عليه 
دى الى معاها
  بس سعات بحس
 ان الى فات من بين ايديها هيرجع
تنسيك اى حد
 تستاهل بجد  انك تعيش ليها الحياه
  ايه الى يمنع​


----------



## ^_^mirna (29 مايو 2014)

كلمات .. ماجده الرومي


----------



## R.O.R.O (29 مايو 2014)

*ولا عـــــارف "ايهاب توفيق وذكرى "*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (29 مايو 2014)

[YOUTUBE]srpDjuaNDWo[/YOUTUBE]

*عارف انت اجمل حاجه تفرح الواحد هي ايه ؟
ان اللي ياما حلمت بيه تلاقيه حبيبك ..!

♫ عمرو دياب
♪ خليك معايا
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (29 مايو 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> [YOUTUBE]srpDjuaNDWo[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> *عارف انت اجمل حاجه تفرح الواحد هي ايه ؟
> انت اللي ياما حلمت بيه تلاقيه حبيبك ..!
> ...


*بموووووت فى الاغنية دى *:t25:​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (29 مايو 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *بموووووت فى الاغنية دى *:t25:​


*وانا:t23:

والفيلم اللي متصورة عليه فظيع:t25:
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (29 مايو 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *وانا:t23:
> 
> والفيديو اللي متصورة عليه فظيع:t25:
> *​


:36_3_21::36_3_21::36_3_21:​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (29 مايو 2014)

*طعم الاياام
طعم الايام يازمان
طعم الايام بقا مر

اعمل معروف
اعمل معروف يازمان
خلي الايام دي تمر

وكفاية قسوة  علينا
كفايه وحس بينا
دا الحزن علم فينا
والحال مابقاش بيسر.

♫ حسن الأسمر
*​


----------



## kawasaki (29 مايو 2014)

*Let-Me-Rai-Douha-Alia*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (29 مايو 2014)

*بشــــــــرة خيـــــــــــر *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 مايو 2014)

*اسعـــد واحــــدة "اليــــسا"*​


----------



## انت شبعي (30 مايو 2014)

ترنيمة يارب يا واحة


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 مايو 2014)

*ساعات ساعات "الصبوحة"*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 مايو 2014)

*ب. فتحه با  ، ب. كسرة بي ، ر. ضمة روحي
ب فتحه با بحبك   ب كسرة بي بشدة  
ر. ضمة روحي روحي جنبك *
*بس أنا ساكته ومستنية لما تقرب مني شوية   
عايزاك تكبر مابتكبرشي عايزاك تعقل مابتعقلشي    
وساعتها حأرد وأجاوبك  وبكل شجاعه حأقابلك  
وبكل صراحه حأقولك:    
ب. فتحه با  ، ب. كسرة بي ، ر. ضمة روحي
ب فتحه با بحبك   ب كسرة بي بشدة  
ر. ضمة روحي روحي جنبك 
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (30 مايو 2014)

مفارقنيش احسانك دة مفارقنيش


----------



## انت شبعي (30 مايو 2014)

ترنيمة في لحظة


----------



## انت شبعي (30 مايو 2014)

ترنيمة الرب قريب لمن يدعوه


----------



## انت شبعي (30 مايو 2014)

ترنيمة يا صاحب الحنان


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (31 مايو 2014)

*اتأخرت كتير
↓
جورج وسوف
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (31 مايو 2014)

*بسمع ميوزيك هادية اووووى 
تهدى الاعصااااب :36_3_2:*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (31 مايو 2014)

*ليه بنداري واحنا عارفين كل الحقايق ؟
ليه دايما فرحنا مايدومش الا دقايق ؟!

♫ جورج وسوف
♪ اسكت
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (31 مايو 2014)

*ليه بيفكرونى "محمد محيى"*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (31 مايو 2014)

*صابر وراضي عاللي ناسيني وروحي فيه
صابر وراضي مهما حنيني يهون عليه

♫ جورج وسوف
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (31 مايو 2014)

حكم النصيب .. شئ مش غريب !!

الحب شاطر .♪. جورج وسوف ​


----------



## misoo (1 يونيو 2014)

طول الليالى اللي فاتونا ببعدنا
نندم عليها يا خساره ضاعت مننا
طول ما انت جنبى حاسه بأنك دنيتى
ولما تبعد بموت اموت من وحدتى
حبيبه قلبى شرين​


----------



## misoo (1 يونيو 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> حكم النصيب .. شئ مش غريب !!
> 
> الحب شاطر .♪. جورج وسوف ​



جميله الاغنيه دى 
شكلك كدا بتحبى جورج
بس ده اغانيه حزينه اوى 
ليه تتعبى نفسك باغانيه 
ربنا يشيل عنك ويحميكى​


----------



## +Sameh+ (1 يونيو 2014)

القداس الغريغوري -ابونا يوسف اسعد-​


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 يونيو 2014)

*حمدلله على السلامة
 "عمرو دياب"*​


----------



## misoo (2 يونيو 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *حمدلله على السلامة
> "عمرو دياب"*​



هـــــــــــــلا يـــــــــــــــا هـــــــــــــــلا​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (2 يونيو 2014)

*شكرا على الرسالة
جنات
*​


----------



## misoo (2 يونيو 2014)

غلطه  ومش هقرر غلطتى  وياك هرجع فى يوم 
نادر تلاقى زيى بس فى زيك كتير 
 تامر  عاشور​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (2 يونيو 2014)

خـلصت الحكايه وخلاص احنا فـ اخرها و وصلنا للنهايه وبالخيـر ابقي افتـكرها


----------



## انت شبعي (2 يونيو 2014)

مولد و سيرك _ محمد فؤاد تتر مسلسل خطوط حمراء


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (2 يونيو 2014)

*كيفك انت ؟!

 ♪ فيروز♥
*​


----------



## انت شبعي (2 يونيو 2014)

بسمع اغنية روووووعة و رومانسية موووووت
اسمها لا يا سيدي بيغنيها واحد اسمه بلال
لازم تسمعوها هتعجبكم اوي *_^


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (3 يونيو 2014)

*اذا كنت بعذابي راضي وجاي لترجعني
انا ياحبيبي جرح الماضي بعدو عم يوجعني !

♫ موجوع
♪ جسار
*​


----------



## انت شبعي (3 يونيو 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *اذا كنت بعذابي راضي وجاي لترجعني*​
> *انا ياحبيبي جرح الماضي بعدو عم يوجعني !*​
> *♫ موجوع*​*♪ جسار*​


 دي احلى اغنية لوائل جسار


----------



## R.O.R.O (3 يونيو 2014)

*فـاكــر "اليــــسا" *​


----------



## انت شبعي (3 يونيو 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *فـاكــر "اليــــسا" *​


 جامدة الاغنية دي


----------



## R.O.R.O (3 يونيو 2014)

انت شبعي قال:


> جامدة الاغنية دي


*طبعا يا بنتى اليسا كل اغانيها جامدة 
علشان انا بسمعلها :fun_lol:*​


----------



## انت شبعي (3 يونيو 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *طبعا يا بنتى اليسا كل اغانيها جامدة *
> *علشان انا بسمعلها :fun_lol:*​


 يا عيني ع الثقة *_^
تصدقوا نسيتوني اني كنت رايحة انام  :t19:


----------



## R.O.R.O (3 يونيو 2014)

انت شبعي قال:


> يا عيني ع الثقة *_^
> تصدقوا نسيتوني اني كنت رايحة انام  :t19:


*ههههههههههههههههههه 
انا وثيق من فوووس 
وانا كمان نسيت انك كنتى هتنامى *
​


----------



## انت شبعي (3 يونيو 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههه *
> *انا وثيق من فوووس *
> *وانا كمان نسيت انك كنتى هتنامى *​


 طالما دخل فيها هنيدي و فيلم فول الصين العظيم يبقى الموضوع شكله هيطول
انفد بجلدي و انام احسن و الحق الحلم من اوله هههههههههه
سلامو عليكو :flowers::flowers:


----------



## R.O.R.O (3 يونيو 2014)

انت شبعي قال:


> طالما دخل فيها هنيدي و فيلم فول الصين العظيم يبقى الموضوع شكله هيطول
> انفد بجلدي و انام احسن و الحق الحلم من اوله هههههههههه
> سلامو عليكو :flowers::flowers:


*ارسى على حل يابت انتى 
هتنامى ولا هتنامى 
قدامك اختيار من الاتنين *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (3 يونيو 2014)

*ولسه تايهه سكتي
وغريق في بحر خطيتي
علي خدي سايله دمعتي
ايه العمل ؟
ياالهي نور ضلمتي
ارجوك ساعدني في محنتي
رجعلي فرحي وبسمتي
انت الامل
(انت الامل)

هايدي منتصر
اوقات بتوب
*​


----------



## misoo (3 يونيو 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *ولسه تايهه سكتي
> وغريق في بحر خطيتي
> علي خدي سايله دمعتي
> ايه العمل ؟
> ...



جامده اوى الترنيمه دى بجد
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## misoo (3 يونيو 2014)

كل الدنيا فانيا 
ونورها ضباب
ليه نجرى وراها
دا مجدها سرااااااااب​سركيس....​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (3 يونيو 2014)

دم يسوع غالي وثمين


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (3 يونيو 2014)

دايس علي عسلك يا عالم ....انا بألهي فرحان 
مرة المي اللي بتعطيها .....عمرها ما تروي العطشان


----------



## YOYO JESUS (3 يونيو 2014)

*فاكر عينها وضحكتها
رامى صبرى
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 يونيو 2014)

*سبت فراغ كبير "عمرو دياب"*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 يونيو 2014)

*وبعتنا .. مع الطير المسافر جواب .. وعتاب 
وتراب من أرض أجدادي .. وزهرة من الوادي 
يمكن يفتكر اللي هاجر 
ان له فى بلاده أحباب*
*وبعتنا  وقلنا يا نور عيونا .. ليه بعدت عنا وحكايتك ايه 
زهرة قلوبنا .. دبلت ودبنا .. من غير حبيبنا يرويها ايه*
*حبايبنا عاملين ايه في الغربة وأخباركم ايه 
مرتاحين ولا تعبانين 
فرحانين ولا زعلانين 
مشتاقين ليكم مشتاقين 
من عيونكم محرومين 
الطير المسافر "نجاة"
*​


----------



## misoo (4 يونيو 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *سبت فراغ كبير "عمرو دياب"*​



ايونا يا رايق 
اغنيتى المفضله 
جاااااااااااااااااااااااااامده اوى​


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 يونيو 2014)

*ريحة الحبايب "عمرو دياب"*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (4 يونيو 2014)

وسط الاحبة يحضر 
بالبركات يغمر 
تعزية وفرحا 
من جودة ينهمر


----------



## +Sameh+ (4 يونيو 2014)

آجيوس بصوت ابونا يوسف اسعد​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (5 يونيو 2014)

*عيون القلب سهرانة مابتنمشي
لا انا صاحية ولا نايمة مابقدرشي
يبات الليل ,, يبات سهران علي رمشي
وانا رمشي ماداق النوم وهو عيونه بتشبع نوم
روح يانوم من عين حبيبي ... روح يانوم .

♪ نجاة الصغيرة
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (5 يونيو 2014)

*حبيبي ... حبيبي أأأأه من حبيبي
عليه احلي ابتسامة
اما بتضحك عيونه
بقول يلا السلااااااامة

بحب الحتة دي انا 
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 يونيو 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *حبيبي ... حبيبي أأأأه من حبيبي
> عليه احلي ابتسامة
> اما بتضحك عيونه
> بقول يلا السلااااااامة
> ...


*ايه الروقان ده كله *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 يونيو 2014)

*خلصت فيك  "عمرو دياب"*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (5 يونيو 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *ايه الروقان ده كله *​


*لا اسمعي الحتة دي بقا

أأأه لو تعرف ياحبيب قلبي
وانت معايا بحس بأيه
خلي شوية لبكرا ياقلبي
الحب دا مقدرش عليه :love34:

♪ نجاة الصغيرة
♫ أه لو تعرف
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 يونيو 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *لا اسمعي الحتة دي بقا
> 
> أأأه لو تعرف ياحبيب قلبي
> وانت معايا بحس بأيه
> ...


*يا اغلى حاجه ليا ولي مين غير قلبك انت
 يا اجمل حاجه فيا وفي ايه غير حبك انت 
شفايفي لما اجيب سيرتك بيحلو الكلام فيهم 
 عيني كل ما بشوفك بحب اسهر لياليهم  
من يوم ما عرفتك والدنيا ليها طعم جديد*​


----------



## انت شبعي (5 يونيو 2014)

يا بتول زادت علينا احزاننا و اتحنينا تحت حمولنا و بقينا في ذنوب متقيدين 
و يا ام يسوع فادينا بشفاعتك صلي لينا 
عايزين معونا فينا لحنانك محتاجين

ترنيمة مريم ام الغلابة


----------



## انت شبعي (5 يونيو 2014)

ترنيمة امدح في البتول


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 يونيو 2014)

*
اه اه اه اه اه 
بعد الحب وبعد العشره نلتقي مثل الاغراب ... 
واحد مايعرف الثاني ولا كأنه كنا احباب احباب ... 
ماتت لهفتنا المجنونة .. مااقساه ومااقساني 
اتسائل وحدي واتألم ياترى من فينا الجاني .. ؟ 
الزمن اتغير لو احنا لو احنا .. بينا عيوب وبينا اخطاء 
احنا مجرد هيكل فارغ واخذتنا الموجه العمياء 
مات الحب .. مات الاحساس .. مات النور اللي نهتدي بيه 
مات الانسان بداخلنا مات .. كنا بدمنا بنبكي عليه عليه
بعد الحب "كاظم"
*​


----------



## kawasaki (8 يونيو 2014)

*Douha-Alia*​


----------



## انت شبعي (8 يونيو 2014)

نآمن مين 
تتر مسلسل الزوجة التانية


----------



## kawasaki (9 يونيو 2014)

*Billie Jean*​


----------



## soul & life (9 يونيو 2014)

عمر خيرت


----------



## +Sameh+ (9 يونيو 2014)

تأمل هو يفتح ولا أحد يغلق -البابا شنودة-​


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 يونيو 2014)

*ريحة الحبايب "عمرو دياب"*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 يونيو 2014)

*حبيبتى والمطر "كاظم"*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 يونيو 2014)

*مدينة الحب "كاظم"*
*فظيييييييييييييييييييعة *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 يونيو 2014)

[YOUTUBE]C2W3PYi6hHc[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## انت شبعي (12 يونيو 2014)

ترررم _ محمود العسيلي


----------



## kawasaki (12 يونيو 2014)

*انا اشوف شعورك مفرودين تحت القمر *
*النيل قصادي يغسل احزان البشر *
*وقال ايه عايزة اروح اليكي واعتذر *
*شعورك انتي سيول بتحدفنا سوا *
*انا اشوف عينيكي تروح اشارة للمنى *
*تنده عليكي الانتظار مليون سنة *
*البعد لسه منسهاش الدندنة *
*عنيكي زي دوالي قلبي اللي انكوا *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 يونيو 2014)

*وحشنى "جنات"*​


----------



## انت شبعي (14 يونيو 2014)

كينج كونج _ ابو الليف


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 يونيو 2014)

*انا كلى ملكك "شيرين"*​


----------



## kawasaki (16 يونيو 2014)

*صلاه باكر *​


----------



## mera22 (16 يونيو 2014)

وايه في مغارته حلو بديع يخلد فيها بالاسابيع من دون ما يشوف ولا انسان
ده حبه لنسخ ماراسحق ولا في مغارته شاف اشياء يخليه عنده احلي مكان 

(البابا الراهب)​


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 يونيو 2014)

*صدفة "عايدة الايوبى"*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 يونيو 2014)

*ريحالك روحى "امال ماهر"*​


----------



## kawasaki (17 يونيو 2014)

*صلاه باكر *​


----------



## انت شبعي (17 يونيو 2014)

بسمع بتاع الانابيب بيخبط ع الانابيب


----------



## kawasaki (17 يونيو 2014)

*Take My Breath Away*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (17 يونيو 2014)

ترنيمة بعين متحننة ​


----------



## kawasaki (17 يونيو 2014)

*The Power Jungle Fever*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 يونيو 2014)

انا للعالم ما ارجع تاني 
تركت مال الدنيا الفاني


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 يونيو 2014)

*روحى وخدانى "اصالة"*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 يونيو 2014)

*انا وليلى "كاظم"*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 يونيو 2014)

*كلك على بعضك "كاظم"*​


----------



## soso a (19 يونيو 2014)

[YOUTUBE]kXjGwRlrAJw[/YOUTUBE]

كنت بحلم 

لسه الطفله فى قلبى بتبكى لسه بتحلم تبقى أميره ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 يونيو 2014)

*سلامتك من الاه "كاظم"*​


----------



## PoNA ELLY (20 يونيو 2014)

ترنيمة بفضل نعمتك ,,, ابونا موسي وماريان جورج​


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 يونيو 2014)

[YOUTUBE]JR9-MiyREcM[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 يونيو 2014)

*وحشنى يا طيب يا ارق من الملاك 
 "خالد سليم "*​


----------



## soso a (21 يونيو 2014)

[YOUTUBE]B_aO1Oi8VuQ[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## soso a (21 يونيو 2014)

[YOUTUBE]1gunbMl6lvE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (21 يونيو 2014)

*بكرا هتدبر
والخير هيكون اكتر
دي مشيئته مش اكتر
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 يونيو 2014)

*بسلم عليك "مصطفى قمر"*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 يونيو 2014)

*سامحنا يافادينا
باركنا يايسوع
عيوننا بتترجاك
مليانة بالدموع
*​


----------



## kawasaki (23 يونيو 2014)

*Take_My_Breath_Away*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 يونيو 2014)

*اليسا "ساعات"*​


----------



## soso a (24 يونيو 2014)

عيناك تنظر اليا ...​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (24 يونيو 2014)

*القداس الحبشي
لأبونا اسطفانوس رزق
رهيييييب
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (24 يونيو 2014)

*انا مش قادر
خد شيل عني
تعبان مليان بالالامات
وباركني وبلاش تلعني
اصل انا مش ناقص لاعنات

♫ هايدي منتصر
♪ شجرة تين
*​


----------



## kawasaki (24 يونيو 2014)

*صلاه باكر*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (24 يونيو 2014)

*بقالي مدة كبيرة ماقعدتش معاك
مع إني عارف اد ايه بتحبني
مع إني ضايع في الحياة من غير لقاك
كل ماقرب ليك حاجات كتير بتشدني

مانا ياما سيبتك وانت ياما ندهتني
ولا ثانية واحدة بعدت عني وسبتني
عشان حنانك يايسوع راجع إليك
راجع بقول إنك بجد وحشتنـــي

انا ياما حسيت بالتعاسة والمرار
كان جوه مني خوف رهيب بيهزني
ومعاك سعادة مفيهاش مرار ولا انكسار
وانا مش هخاف مانت بحياتي بتعتني

ضاعت سنين من عمري وأكلها الجراد
وعن اللي ضاع ياإلهي بيك عوضتني
انا جاي بعد الغيبه وسنين البعاد
واللي اتهدم بأيديك يارب هيتبني

**مانا ياما سيبتك وانت ياما ندهتني
ولا ثانية واحدة بعدت عني وسبتني
عشان حنانك يايسوع راجع إليك
راجع بقول إنك بجد وحشتنـــي*

*هايدي منتصر*
*بقالي مدة ♪*

ترنيمة فظيعه جداا​


----------



## soso a (24 يونيو 2014)

لو غمضت ومشيت  عني

[YOUTUBE]D1EGre3i44A#t=29[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 يونيو 2014)

*فيك حتة غرور "امال ماهر"*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 يونيو 2014)

*روحى وخدانى " اصالة "*​


----------



## soso a (25 يونيو 2014)

[YOUTUBE]PlIy3qADkC4[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## soso a (25 يونيو 2014)

*أغنية على رمش عيونها قابلنى هوا - رائعة وديع الصافى*

[YOUTUBE]N2qYKnpz_Ig[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## kawasaki (25 يونيو 2014)

*brother in arms*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 يونيو 2014)

[YOUTUBE]C2W3PYi6hHc[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## انت شبعي (27 يونيو 2014)

انا بطبيعتي و تلقائي _ وائل جسار


----------



## kawasaki (27 يونيو 2014)

*Dire Straits - Brothers In Arms*


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 يونيو 2014)

*علمنى حبك "كاظم"*​


----------



## soso a (4 يوليو 2014)

[YOUTUBE]nm_3ea8-yzc[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## soso a (4 يوليو 2014)

[YOUTUBE]mhe3fLnuecU[/YOUTUBE]​​
​


----------



## soso a (4 يوليو 2014)

[YOUTUBE]6fdqfmR3OLE[/YOUTUBE]

واللي قال ولا مره سابني​


----------



## soso a (4 يوليو 2014)

[YOUTUBE]mWsSR2vTJA8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## soso a (4 يوليو 2014)

[YOUTUBE]G7e3qBEzMWU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## soso a (4 يوليو 2014)

[YOUTUBE]pxm4vltYiqw[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## انت شبعي (5 يوليو 2014)

على كل لون شوفتك يادنيا ماتداريش


ومتعمليش فيها البريئة ماتكدبيش


لية واقفة ضدى فى كل حاجة عملتها


ومعاندة فيا خلتينى كارة اعيش


لية مركزة فى ازاى يادنيا تعذبينى


حتحلى عنى وامتى فى حالى تسيبينى وتخدى منى كل

حاجة بحبها


تعبت منك اغلطى بقى وارحمينى


اشمعنى انا مستقصدانى وجاية لية دايما عليا


اشمعنى انا دة انتى بقيتى بتفرحى بدموع عنيا









حطانى فى دماغك زيادة عن اللزوم كرهانى 

لية معرفش انا للدرجة دية

دورت فيك على الامان ومحستوش


الكل بيدارى فى حقيقتة ورا الوشوش


مابقتش عارف مين معايا ومين عليا


احنا فى زمان الكل فية مابيرحموش


عينى خلصت من لدموع مابقتش ببكى


اكمنى ماتعودتش انى لحد اشكى


لو حد قلى عامل اية بضحك فى سرى ماهو لو

يفدنى بحاجة كنت هقول واحكى


اشمعنى انا مصتقصدانى وجاية لية دايما عليا


اشمعنى انا دة انتى بقيتى بتفرحى بدموع عنيا


حطانى فى دماغك زيادة عن اللزوم كرهانى 

لية معرفش انا للدرجة دية

اشمعنى انا تتر مسلسل ابن حلال


----------



## kawasaki (14 يوليو 2014)

*صلاه باكر*​


----------



## kawasaki (14 يوليو 2014)

*The Day That Never Comes*​


----------



## kawasaki (14 يوليو 2014)

*Man In The Mirror*​


----------



## kawasaki (14 يوليو 2014)

*Dirty Diana*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (14 يوليو 2014)

انا عايش في حصون الصخر 
وليا جناح النسر


----------



## soso a (16 يوليو 2014)

*   لو تقابلنا   *
​


----------



## kawasaki (17 يوليو 2014)

* Shake It Out*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 يوليو 2014)

*القريب منك بعيد "نجاة"*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 يوليو 2014)

*يا حمام  "منير"*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 يوليو 2014)

*احضنى "كارول سماحه"*​


----------



## kawasaki (19 يوليو 2014)

*Orion*​


----------



## kawasaki (19 يوليو 2014)

*Are You Lonesome Tonight*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (19 يوليو 2014)

ترنيمة 
احبك اعبدك انتا لي انا لك تنسيني وقتي بقربك 
احبك يا سيدي انا لك بجملتي


----------



## انت شبعي (20 يوليو 2014)

سيادة المواطن _ حسين الجسمي


----------



## kawasaki (20 يوليو 2014)

*لو كنت قادر ع البعاد أنا مش قادر عليه*
*بتوحشنى ..بتوحشنى أه أه*
*حبيبى .. بحبك .. بروحى .. بقلبى .. بعقلى*
*ياللى ياللى ياللى معندكش قلب*


*عمووووووري*​


----------



## soul & life (20 يوليو 2014)

اتهام


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 يوليو 2014)

*إلا انت "نجاة"*​


----------



## soul & life (20 يوليو 2014)

أغنية ماشية شمال


----------



## soul & life (20 يوليو 2014)

هموم جبلين


----------



## انت شبعي (20 يوليو 2014)

في يوم في شهر في سنة _ حليم


----------



## انت شبعي (20 يوليو 2014)

ترنيمة عارفك مش قادر ترتاح


----------



## misoo (20 يوليو 2014)

انا يا يسوع انا انا الخاطى​


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 يوليو 2014)

*ريحة الحبايب "عمرو دياب"*​


----------



## My Rock (22 يوليو 2014)

[YOUTUBE]yXuGvgm9CA0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (23 يوليو 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *مدينة الحب "كاظم"*
> *فظيييييييييييييييييييعة *​



اغنيه كئيبه اخر حاجه يا سااااااااااااتر عل النواح!


----------



## peace_86 (23 يوليو 2014)

كلمات - ماجدة الرومي


----------



## kawasaki (23 يوليو 2014)

*اديني رجعتلك *
*عمووووري*​


----------



## kawasaki (23 يوليو 2014)

[YOUTUBE]/Tj75Arhq5ho[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 يوليو 2014)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> اغنيه كئيبه اخر حاجه يا سااااااااااااتر عل النواح!


*ههههههههههههههههههههههه 
ما انا بحب الكأبة :yahoo:
بس جميلة اى اغنية لكاظم انا دايسة فيها :kap:*​


----------



## oesi no (23 يوليو 2014)

[YOUTUBE]U7H3m7uc2yg[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## kawasaki (23 يوليو 2014)

*ياجماعه *
*هو لما بنحط هنا فيديو من اليوتيوب انتوا بتشوفوه !!*
*يعني هو ظاهر *
*اصل انا مش شايف حاجه ..*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 يوليو 2014)

kawasaki قال:


> *ياجماعه *
> *هو لما بنحط هنا فيديو من اليوتيوب انتوا بتشوفوه !!*
> *يعني هو ظاهر *
> *اصل انا مش شايف حاجه ..*​


*ايوون بيظهر 
بس لو من الفون مش بيظهر 
*​


----------



## kawasaki (23 يوليو 2014)

*اذن ....*

*حسب التوقيت المحلي *
*حان الان ميعاد السلطنه*

[YOUTUBE]/DNVVlkstoUY[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 يوليو 2014)

kawasaki قال:


> *اذن ....*
> 
> *حسب التوقيت المحلي *
> *حان الان ميعاد السلطنه*
> ...


*عب وهاااب :a82:
ما تشغلنا ايها الراقدون تحت التراب احسن 
طب نزل فيديون لعمرو.. لاليسا 
عبوهاااب عبوهااب :cry2:*​


----------



## kawasaki (23 يوليو 2014)

*طيب لما يخلص عوبد*

*من عويناتي *
*يؤبروني هالغلابه المصرين *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 يوليو 2014)

kawasaki قال:


> *طيب لما يخلص عوبد*
> 
> *من عويناتي *
> *يؤبروني هالغلابه المصرين *​


*تشكرات افنددم *​


----------



## kawasaki (23 يوليو 2014)

[YOUTUBE]/amy2fttDCb8[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 يوليو 2014)

kawasaki قال:


> [YOUTUBE]/amy2fttDCb8[/YOUTUBE]​


*ايوووه بقى 
مش تقولى عبوهاااب *​


----------



## kawasaki (23 يوليو 2014)

*ست الكل تؤمر كدا *
*تقشر ....*
*وانا أكل *
*ههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 يوليو 2014)

kawasaki قال:


> *ست الكل تؤمر كدا *
> *تقشر ....*
> *وانا أكل *
> *ههههههههههههههههه*​


*لا انا ممكن اقشر واكل بردوا :a63:*​


----------



## kawasaki (25 يوليو 2014)

*Master of Puppets*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 يوليو 2014)

* اغنية انا نفسى 
البوم "اليسا" الجديد *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 يوليو 2014)

*لو اتقابلنا مره واحده استحاله هنفترق احساسنا بيقول اننا لو شفنا بعض هنتفق*​ *ده احنا لسه متقابلناش واتقابلنا امال بقي هيحصل ايه لو اتقابلنا*​ *لو حد فينا حب حاجه التاني عمره ما حبها لو سالنا التاني تاني هنلاقيه بيحبها*​ *مش علشان ميختلفش ولا خايف لا عشان بيحبها ومكنش عارف*​ *ايوة بنفكر سوي في نفس الحاجه في نفس الوقت كل واحد عارف فين التاني بيعمل ايه دلوقت*​ *احساسنا بيشوفه الكلام مكان جمعنا حتي السكته ليها شوق ليها معنى
لو اتقابلنا "اليسا"
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 يوليو 2014)

*ساعات "اليسا"*​


----------



## kawasaki (26 يوليو 2014)

*السلام الوطني​*


----------



## soso a (26 يوليو 2014)

*القداس الالهي  ابونا موسى رشدي*
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 يوليو 2014)

*حالة حب "اليسا"*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 يوليو 2014)

* 
ليه كل واحده اقابلها تحكى حكايه اخرتها الندم*
* تحكي وكلامها عذاب وياس وخوف وبتموت من الالم  *
* كل واحده حاسه بالغربه ياعايزه تروح بعيد*
* لا نفسها مطمنه ولا قلبها عايش سعيد *
* انا نفسى الاقى واحده مبسوطه بحياتها *
* انا نفسى اقابل واحده حاسه بالامان*
*انا نفسى اشوف بعنيا واحدة بتبتسم
 اليسا "انا نفسى"*​


----------



## kawasaki (27 يوليو 2014)

* Remember When*

*Alan Jackson *​


----------



## kawasaki (27 يوليو 2014)

*cheb mami *
* ana oualache*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 يوليو 2014)

*حب كل حياتى "اليسا"*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 يوليو 2014)

*عايشة حالة حب معاك وخدانى وصعب انها تتكرر تانى 
وبعيشها لو انت بعيد او قدامى 
واخيرا الايام رضيوا عليا 
اخيرا جيه يوم ليا ارتاح من قسوة ايامى 
سبنى اسرح فيك شوووية 
وانسى ايام ضاعوا منى 
نفسى عمرى يعدى بيا وانت بعنيك حضنى 
حالة حب "اليسا"
اغنييييييية فظيييييييييعة 
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (28 يوليو 2014)

عارفين اللي عمل شمس وقمر وكل النيا 
واللي نسمة منة تزلل كل الكون في ثانية 
اقدر اقولة يا ابويا واقدر اقولة الهي واقدر اقولة حبيبي
اقدر اقولة الهي وابويا وحبيبي


----------



## +Sameh+ (28 يوليو 2014)

ترنيمة يا صاحب الحنان


----------



## soso a (28 يوليو 2014)

صمت الليل وهدوء   

​


----------



## soso a (29 يوليو 2014)

*لو اتقابلنا*



[YOUTUBE]pYhm1rCC3b4[/YOUTUBE]


*لو اتقابلنا*

​


----------



## kawasaki (29 يوليو 2014)

*اه من الفراق *
*عمووووري*​


----------



## soso a (29 يوليو 2014)

[YOUTUBE]InalcSwrMTA[/YOUTUBE]​​
​


----------



## soso a (29 يوليو 2014)

[YOUTUBE]BV44nP1NIRM[/YOUTUBE]​

*يا مرايتي*
​​


----------



## kawasaki (29 يوليو 2014)

* Khaled *
* C'est La Nuit*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (31 يوليو 2014)

*بغنى بين الناس انا ليا اله عظيك *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (31 يوليو 2014)

*تأمل ..
لاتخف لاني معــك
البابا شنوده ♥
*​


----------



## misoo (31 يوليو 2014)

انا كلى ملكك
حبى 
شرين​


----------



## R.O.R.O (31 يوليو 2014)

*
"ترنيمة"
صورتى عندك صورة جميلة *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 أغسطس 2014)

*انا مسبى فيك 
"ابونا موسى رشدى"*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 أغسطس 2014)

*صوت المروحه اللي مش عارف انام منه*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 أغسطس 2014)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *صوت المروحه اللي مش عارف انام منه*​


*لو جايبة هواء مش مهم الصوت *:fun_lol:​


----------



## kawasaki (1 أغسطس 2014)

*Bleeding Me*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 أغسطس 2014)

*لو اتقابلنا "اليسا"*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (2 أغسطس 2014)

*الوجع عمره مابيعيش بالسنين
وقت الوجع مايذدش اكتر من يومين
وكل يوم بيقل حبه عن اللي قبله
ومش هاقبلك تاني يعني مش هاقبله ..

 ♪ وجعت قلبي
اليسا ♫
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 أغسطس 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *الوجع عمره مابيعيش بالسنين
> وقت الوجع مايذدش اكتر من يومين
> وكل يوم بيقل حبه عن اللي قبله
> ومش هاقبلك تاني يعني مش هاقبله ..
> ...


*جامدة اخر خمناشر حاجة الاغنية دى :t25:*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (2 أغسطس 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *جامدة اخر خمناشر حاجة الاغنية دى :t25:*​


*ايون فظيعه وبشيعه وشنيعه:smile02*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 أغسطس 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *ايون فظيعه وبشيعه وشنيعه:smile02*​


*ههههههههههههههههه 
ايون هى كدا بالظبط :ura1:*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (2 أغسطس 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههه
> ايون هى كدا بالظبط :ura1:*​


*خدي دي بقا :ura1:

عايشة حاله حب معاك وخداني
وصعب انها تتكرر تاني
وبعيشها انا وانت بعيد او قدامي
واخيرا الايام رضيوا عليا
اخيرا جه ياحبيبي يوم ليا
وارتاح من قسوة ايامي :t25::t25:
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 أغسطس 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *خدي دي بقا :ura1:
> 
> عايشة حاله حب معاك وخداني
> وصعب انها تتكرر تاني
> ...


*بس بقى علشان بموت فى الاغنية دى 
والكوبليه وهى بتقول عاااااااايشة حالة حب معاك وخدانى 
تجنن بنت اللذينا اوووف منها :t23:*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (2 أغسطس 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *بس بقى علشان بموت فى الاغنية دى
> والكوبليه وهى بتقول عاااااااايشة حالة حب معاك وخدانى
> تجنن بنت اللذينا اوووف منها :t23:*​


*ولا الحته اللي بتقول فيها 
∟
 سيبني اسرح فيك شوية
وانسي ايام ضاعوا مني
نفسي عمري يعدي مني
وانت بعنيك دول حاضني
وان جنبك شايفه منك حاجه من ريحه ابويا
حب الدنيا دي جواك ومعاك شايفه حنيه اخويا :t25:
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 أغسطس 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *ولا الحته اللي بتقول فيها
> ∟
> سيبني اسرح فيك شوية
> وانسي ايام ضاعوا مني
> ...


*بصى الاغنية دى من اجمد اغانى الالبوم 
وانا اصلا بموت فيها وفى اى اغنية ليها :t25:*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 أغسطس 2014)

*حب كل حياتى لقيته وقلبى خلاص اختار واخيرا فرحة عمري بعيشها انا ليل ونهار
وانت جنبي لاول مره بحس براحه بال واللى نفسي اقوله عليك غير اي كلام اتقال
كل غالي يهون يا حبيبي فداك ويهمني ايه غير اني معاك ايه معني الدنيا دي غير وياك
كل ليله بتتعاش جنبك بالنسبالي خيال جوة مني غلاوتك دايما قلبي علي ده الحال
انت اول حب واخر حب هعيش وياه واللي بيني وبينك احساس اكبر من معناه
كل ليله بتتعاش جنبك بالنسبالي خيال جوة مني غلاوتك دايما قلبى على ده الحال
انت اول حب واخر حب هعيش وياه واللي بيني وبينك احساس اكبر من معناه
حب كل حياتى "اليسا"
*​


----------



## soso a (2 أغسطس 2014)

[YOUTUBE]rYKNcga77Lo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## soso a (2 أغسطس 2014)

_*1.* _ _يا محبا مات__* عن جنس البشر
كن معينا فأنا ممن عثر
*_
 
_ *امح إثمي أنت أولى من غفر
بالخطايا يا حبيبي يسوع
*_
 _ *2.* _ _ *أنت حصني و إليك الملتجأ
فأعن ضعفى و ولد بي الرجا
*_
 
_ *منك ألقى بالتجائي الفرجا
بخلاصي يا حبيبي يسوع
*_
 _ *3.* _ _ *أنت تدعو الخاطئ الغر الأثيم
و أنا مهما يكن ذنبي عظيم
*_
 
_ *لينال الخلد في دار النعيم
لك آتى يا حبيبي يسوع
*_
 _ *4.* _ _ *أنت من تحيى رجاء في القلوب
أنت غفار الخطايا و الذنوب
*_
 
_ *مانحا عفوا إذا كنت تتوب
فامح إثمي يا حبيبي يسوع
*_
 _ *5.* _ _ *تهت في وادي الخطا فأنظر إليّ
و أنا كل الثنا ما دمت حي
*_
 
_ *و اهدني طرق الهدى و اشفق عليّ
لك أهدي يا حبيبي يسوع
*_
 _ *6.* _ _ *يا كريما جاء من أعلى سماه
و إذا ما جاءني يوم الوفاة*_
 
_ *لك حمدي كل حين في الصلاة
لك نفسي يا حبيبي يسوع*_​


----------



## soso a (2 أغسطس 2014)

* قوة حضورك حسب وعودك*
​


----------



## soul & life (2 أغسطس 2014)

يا رب اعمل من اجل اسمك 
ليس لكونى بار فى عينك


----------



## R.O.R.O (3 أغسطس 2014)

*حالة حب "اليسا"*​


----------



## soul & life (3 أغسطس 2014)

تأمل للبابا شنودة .. الرجاء


----------



## soso a (4 أغسطس 2014)

[YOUTUBE]BCc3OV8elzU[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 أغسطس 2014)

*سبت فراغ كبير 
"عمرو دياب"*​


----------



## soul & life (4 أغسطس 2014)

هموم جبلين:t7:


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 أغسطس 2014)

*عايشة حالة حب معاك وخدانى 
وصعب انها تتكرر تانى 
حالة حب "اليسا"*​


----------



## oesi no (5 أغسطس 2014)

[YOUTUBE]jEyV1iv-3xo[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## kawasaki (5 أغسطس 2014)

*صلاه باكر*​


----------



## peace_86 (5 أغسطس 2014)

أغنية من السبعينات ..

Daddy Cool - *Boney M*


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 أغسطس 2014)

*حب كل حياتى "اليسا"*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (5 أغسطس 2014)

رافع إيدي بفخر وباهتف طاير زي النسر بارفرف
عالي عالي ومليان قوة انت أمين وانا باشهد ليك
أبداً أبداً مش متساب وحدي هنا في دنيا الأتعاب
مليان قلبي سلام من وعدك رب المجد بذاته حاميك​ 
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 أغسطس 2014)

*انا مسبى فيك *
*"ابونا موسى رشدى"*​


----------



## soso a (7 أغسطس 2014)

[YOUTUBE]PveWTutKJJo&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## soso a (7 أغسطس 2014)

[YOUTUBE]rT4z66vWcN4[/YOUTUBE]​​
​


----------



## soso a (7 أغسطس 2014)

[YOUTUBE]6E6g_0CllZA[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## kawasaki (7 أغسطس 2014)

*The Call of Ktulu*​


----------



## kawasaki (7 أغسطس 2014)

*D.I.S.C.O*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 أغسطس 2014)

*كلى ملكك "شيرين"*​


----------



## soul & life (8 أغسطس 2014)

عمر خيرت


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 أغسطس 2014)

*حالة حب "اليسا"*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 أغسطس 2014)

[YOUTUBE]RRu8OOAKymc[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## kawasaki (10 أغسطس 2014)

*صلاه باكر*​


----------



## soso a (10 أغسطس 2014)

[YOUTUBE]1WfLiz_o5Ak[/YOUTUBE]​​
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 أغسطس 2014)

*الرب قريب لمن يدعوه*​


----------



## بحر الحب (10 أغسطس 2014)

*اليسا ...*


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (10 أغسطس 2014)

انا    جاي ضعيف    قويني 
انا جاي حزين      عزيني 
انا جايلك خاطي     ابرئني واشفيني 

المسني بسلطانك وريني مجد جلالك 
اغمر قلبي بحنانك وارويني


----------



## soso a (11 أغسطس 2014)

اسمع ضجيج لا استطيع ايقافه


----------



## soul & life (11 أغسطس 2014)

صفحة وطويتا


----------



## انت شبعي (11 أغسطس 2014)

مبسمعش حاجة ... بس عاوزة اسمع


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 أغسطس 2014)

*
ساعات "اليسا"*​


----------



## انت شبعي (12 أغسطس 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *ساعات "اليسا"*​


 طب اسمعيهالي معاكي
عشان عاوزة اسمعها و مكسلة رغم انها عندي ع اللاب :t39:


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 أغسطس 2014)

انت شبعي قال:


> طب اسمعيهالي معاكي
> عشان عاوزة اسمعها و مكسلة رغم انها عندي ع اللاب :t39:


*من عنتينى بسمعهالك اهو *


----------



## انت شبعي (12 أغسطس 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *من عنتينى بسمعهالك اهو *


 توشكري يا ذوق 
منحرمش منك :new8:


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 أغسطس 2014)

انت شبعي قال:


> توشكري يا ذوق
> منحرمش منك :new8:


*وﻻ منك يا حبيبتى :t4::t4::t4:*


----------



## soso a (12 أغسطس 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> > انت شبعي
> > توشكري يا ذوق
> > منحرمش منك
> 
> ...



اتنين ليمون هنا لو سمحت 

ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 أغسطس 2014)

soso a قال:


> اتنين ليمون هنا لو سمحت
> 
> ههههههههههههههههه


*خليه اى حاجة غير الليمون احبوووش 
ههههههههههههههه
وياحبذا لو كان نسكافيه واااو 
*


----------



## soso a (12 أغسطس 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *خليه اى حاجة غير الليمون احبوووش
> ههههههههههههههه
> وياحبذا لو كان نسكافيه واااو
> *



الليمون مفيد مش فكره دونا قالت ايه 

يا خساره تعليمك فينا يا دونا 

هههههههههههههههههههه\

انا like you  احب النسكافيه والليمون كمان


----------



## انت شبعي (12 أغسطس 2014)

ماشي ليمون موافقة بس يكون ساقع وفيه شمسية من اللي بيحطوها في المحلات دي هههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 أغسطس 2014)

soso a قال:


> الليمون مفيد مش فكره دونا قالت ايه
> 
> يا خساره تعليمك فينا يا دونا
> 
> ...


----------



## soso a (12 أغسطس 2014)

roro قال:


> *انا بضيفه على اى حاجة عاتى
> لكن اشربه مشروب تؤؤؤ
> خﻻص احبيه انتى وسبيلى النسكافيه ههههههه
> *



ماشى هسامح فيها المره دى بس 

ههههههههههههههههه

يالا اعمل خير وارمى فى النيل


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 أغسطس 2014)

soso a قال:


> ماشى هسامح فيها المره دى بس
> 
> ههههههههههههههههه
> 
> يالا اعمل خير وارمى فى النيل


*الله عليكى يا سوسو واااو 
ومج احمر كمان قلبى الصغير ﻻ يحتمل 
ميغسى بوكو :*
*


----------



## soso a (12 أغسطس 2014)

انت شبعي قال:


> ماشي ليمون موافقة بس يكون ساقع وفيه شمسية من اللي بيحطوها في المحلات دي هههههههه



احنا هندلع هو ده اللى موجود مفيش شمسيه 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## soso a (12 أغسطس 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *الله عليكى يا سوسو واااو
> ومج احمر كمان قلبى الصغير ﻻ يحتمل
> ميغسى بوكو :*
> *



ههههههههههههههههههههههه

العفو العفو


----------



## انت شبعي (12 أغسطس 2014)

soso a قال:


> احنا هندلع هو ده اللى موجود مفيش شمسيه
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه


 شكرا ع الليمون
كنت محتاجاله بجد عشان اللاب معصبني 
طب مفيش شاليمو ؟ هههههههه


----------



## انت شبعي (12 أغسطس 2014)

انا محروجة منك يا سوسو و مش عارفة اجيبلك ايه
يعني مش معقول هنشرب من غيرك
جبتلك عصير برتقال اوك ؟


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (12 أغسطس 2014)

*ترنيمة
جاي وبولع شمعه ياعدرا
*​


----------



## soso a (12 أغسطس 2014)

انت شبعي قال:


> انا محروجة منك يا سوسو و مش عارفة اجيبلك ايه
> يعني مش معقول هنشرب من غيرك
> جبتلك عصير برتقال اوك ؟


ثانكس يا قمر


----------



## soso a (12 أغسطس 2014)

[YOUTUBE]VgDyZZn3NZE[/YOUTUBE]​​
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 أغسطس 2014)

*لو اتقابلنا "اليسا"*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 أغسطس 2014)

[YOUTUBE]G8U401SeBBA[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 أغسطس 2014)

*روحى وخدانى "اصالة"*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 أغسطس 2014)

*سالت كل المجروحين اية اللى جرحكم كدة
 قالولى طيبة قلبنا بتعمل اكتر من كدة
 نزلت دموعى من عنيا زهقت من الطيبة
 اللى فيا
 ما بقتش عارف بس لية الناس بتحترم الاسية
 الدنيا جارحة ومتعبة وناس كتير متعذبة
 شافت خلاص اجمل سنين من عمرها متسرسبة
 لفيت دماغى وقلبى تاه ياترى اللى جاي
جراح واه
 ولا اللى قالو مجروحين دول ناس مافهموش
 الحياة
سألت كل المجروحين*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 أغسطس 2014)

فى صوت النشرة الاخبارية جنبى


----------



## peace_86 (16 أغسطس 2014)

*هالمرة مش قاعد أسمع إنما قاعد أشوف فيلم قصة يسوع المروية بحسب مريم المجدلية على قناة سات 7 ..
ياريت لو كلنا نشوفه )*


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 أغسطس 2014)

*celine Dion
 My Heart will Go On*
​


----------



## +بنت العذراء+ (18 أغسطس 2014)

*بطلي تحبيه .. اليسا ​*


----------



## +Sameh+ (19 أغسطس 2014)

[CENTER]القداس الغريغوري -ابونا يوسف اسعد-[/CENTER]


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 أغسطس 2014)

*حب كل حياتى 
"اليسا"*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (24 أغسطس 2014)

تامل انتظر الرب -البابا شنودة-​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (24 أغسطس 2014)

كنت بسمع فيروز


----------



## +بنت العذراء+ (24 أغسطس 2014)

اصيل هميم .. بكى قلبي


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 أغسطس 2014)

*
امتى نسيتك "شيما هلالى"*​


----------



## soul & life (24 أغسطس 2014)

حكم القلب ... وائل كفورى


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (24 أغسطس 2014)

ترنيمة 
بيك افراحي ابتدت 
وصبح ليها طعم روحاني


----------



## kawasaki (25 أغسطس 2014)

*Nirvana *
* Smell like teen spirit*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 أغسطس 2014)

*كلمات ليست كالكلمات 
"ماجدة الرومى"*​


----------



## soul & life (26 أغسطس 2014)

خناقة ربنا ميوريكم


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 أغسطس 2014)

*انا والنجوم وهواك 
"اسامة منير" *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 أغسطس 2014)

*انا كلى ملكك 
"شيرين"*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 أغسطس 2014)

*مستنياك "نانسى"*​


----------



## oesi no (28 أغسطس 2014)

*[YOUTUBE]_0WPQ6oP1aY[/YOUTUBE]*​


----------



## soso a (28 أغسطس 2014)

كان سندي في أيامي الصعبة والفرحة اللي خلاص فارقتني
 أنا دايما بالخير دعياله وبجد أنا عمري ما حنساله
 كان وقت ما يشوفني حزينة يفضل من الضحك يموتني
‫#‏آمال_ماهر‬ | أول ما يشوفني​


----------



## kalimooo (28 أغسطس 2014)

الورد جميل يا جمال الورد


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (28 أغسطس 2014)

هههههههههههههههههه
بسمع فيروز كيفك انت


----------



## kalimooo (28 أغسطس 2014)

بسمع
 لو تعلمين  فيروز


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (28 أغسطس 2014)

مممم بسمع اشتاقتلك اشتاقتلك عبد الوهاب


----------



## soso a (29 أغسطس 2014)

[YOUTUBE]3EV-L9PUGms[/YOUTUBE]​​
​


----------



## soso a (29 أغسطس 2014)

[YOUTUBE]8DKXyKUB06Q[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## soso a (29 أغسطس 2014)

[YOUTUBE]3aYFm0NRUUo[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## soso a (29 أغسطس 2014)

ترنيمة إزاي يعني الصلاة

من فيلم نسر البرية​


----------



## magdyzaky (29 أغسطس 2014)

ابكى محمد منير من اللبوم احمر شفايف


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (30 أغسطس 2014)

*نور عيني
روح قلبي
حبيبي ...
حياتي
مشتاق لعنيك
مشتاق لك
مشتاق وانا لسه مقابلك
.....
حليم ♫
جواب ♪
*​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (30 أغسطس 2014)

ام المريله الكحلي


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (30 أغسطس 2014)

سلامك فاق العقول 
فينا ومش ممكن يزول 
مهما العدو بيقول 
مالي حياتنا سلام 
سلام سلام لشعب الرب في كل مكان


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (30 أغسطس 2014)

يا سيدي الحبيب يا نور عمري 
اتي اليك يا ربي فأنهضني 
اتي اليك بكل ضعفي 
اسمع صراخي واشفي نفسي 
محتاج اليك يا ربي ا
انهضني يا يسوع 
قرار
مشتاق لعملك فيا محتاج   للمسة قوية  انهضني يا يسوع 
2- بحبك العجيب الهب قلبي 
فاشبع قلبك بصدق حبي 
تعال برعش في كل عظامي 
روحك يملآ كل كياني 
تعالي وبدد كل احزاني 
انهضني يا يسوع


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (30 أغسطس 2014)

علي صوتك


----------



## kalimooo (30 أغسطس 2014)

حبيبي الغالي= حليمو

 بعد الاشواق اهديك كل سلامي وحنيني وغرامي.....
نور عيني.... روح قلبي ..حبيبي ...حياتي ...
مشتاق لعنيك مشتقلك
 مشتاق وانا لسا مقبلك
 وفعز الشوق يا حبيبي
 وفعز الليل بكتبلك ..
لا ..لا قلبي اللي بيكتبلك
 هو اللي بيبعتلك...
الليل صحاه والشوق خلاه خلا يكتبلك..
يكتبلك علي بقالو كتير ..
كتير ميداريه ميداريه
 يوصفلك حبو وسهدو وطول لياليه لياليه ..
مش قادر على بعدك ثانية ابدا ابدا يا حبيبي
 ولا عارف ايه طعم الدنيا ابدا ابدا يا حبيبي ..
انا عايزك عايزك على طووول يا حبيبي
 مش عايز اشواقنا تطول يا حبيبي ..
انا عايزك انا عايزك جنبي تسقيني وتشرب من حبي...
ولا نعرف بكرة من مبارح ولا دقة قلبك من قلبي ..
وختاما
 لك الف سلام
 ومحبة
 واشواق وغرام
 من قلب لا يهدى ولا ينام
 ولا ينام قلب حبيبك...


----------



## R.O.R.O (31 أغسطس 2014)

*حالة حب "اليسا"*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (31 أغسطس 2014)

♪ أم كلثوم
فكروني ♫​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (31 أغسطس 2014)

انت عمري


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (31 أغسطس 2014)

*برغم الظروف
وبرغم اني بقيت لوحدي
برغم ان بعده الدنيا والناس كانوا ضدي
وجهت الحاجات دي كلها وانا ماسكة نفسي
ورغم اني شايفه السكة سد قدرت اعدي
♫ اليسا
♪ برغم الظروف 
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (31 أغسطس 2014)

*سألت كل المجروحين *​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (31 أغسطس 2014)

غربه وغرابه 
منيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (31 أغسطس 2014)

بسمع اذان الفجر


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (31 أغسطس 2014)

بسمع ميشيل تيتو 
bra bra bra


----------



## R.O.R.O (31 أغسطس 2014)

*حب كل حياتى لقيته وقلبى خلاص اختار واخيرا فرحة عمري بعيشها انا ليل ونهار
وانت جنبي لاول مره بحس براحه بال واللى نفسي اقوله عليك غير اي كلام اتقال
كل غالي يهون يا حبيبي فداك ويهمني ايه غير اني معاك ايه معني الدنيا دي غير وياك
كل ليله بتتعاش جنبك بالنسبالي خيال جوة مني غلاوتك دايما قلبي علي ده الحال
انت اول حب واخر حب هعيش وياه واللي بيني وبينك احساس اكبر من معناه
حب كل حياتى "اليسا"
*​


----------



## انت شبعي (2 سبتمبر 2014)

سألت كل المجروحين


----------



## kalimooo (2 سبتمبر 2014)

فاتت جنبنا


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 سبتمبر 2014)

[YOUTUBE]LFpJs4fuhRo[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## soso a (2 سبتمبر 2014)

ترنيمة :  انا مستهلش من فيلم نسر البرية بصوت أبونا موسى رشدي​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (3 سبتمبر 2014)

*وجعت قلبي بس انت مش بتحس بالموجوع
قلبي اللي زيه وقت الوجع مش شرط يبكي دموع

الوجع عمره مابيعيش بالسنين
وقت الوجع مايذدش اكتر من يومين
وكل يوم بيقل حبه عن اللي قابله
ومش هقابلك تاني يعني مش هقبلو ..

*♫ اليسا
♪ وجعت قلبي​


----------



## R.O.R.O (3 سبتمبر 2014)

*صــوتـــــــك "منــــــيــــــــر"*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (3 سبتمبر 2014)

*وبينا معاد "عمرو دياب"*​


----------



## soso a (3 سبتمبر 2014)

[YOUTUBE]IJ3prK5zl4E[/YOUTUBE]

بلا و لا شي بحبك بلا و لا شي​


----------



## soso a (3 سبتمبر 2014)

[YOUTUBE]PCxjOQNgKHM[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## soso a (3 سبتمبر 2014)

[YOUTUBE]pxuXFpWbX4Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (3 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## +Sameh+ (3 سبتمبر 2014)

شجرة تين-هايدي-​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (4 سبتمبر 2014)

*تأمل الرجاء

البابا شنوده ♥
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (4 سبتمبر 2014)

ترنيمة ام الحنونة العدرا مريم


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 سبتمبر 2014)

*حالة حب "اليسا"*​


----------



## kawasaki (4 سبتمبر 2014)

*element eighty *
*broken promises*​


----------



## kalimooo (4 سبتمبر 2014)

*الحبيب المجهول*

==================

حبيبي يللي خيالي فيك ـ

 يللي حياتي حتكمل بيك

مين انت ما اعرفش ـ

 فين انت ما اعرفش

ما اعرفش امتى وفين ـ

 حلاقيك حبيبي.. حبيبي

بانده عليك والليل مشغول ـ

 بين الحبايب والخلان


ويطول يداي وافضل اقول ـ

 فين انت بِأمَلي سهران

أسمع صوتك يكلمني ـ

 والدنيا ساكته حواليَّ

والمح نورك بطمني ـ

 وافضل اضمه بعيني

ويطول سهادي وافضل ـ

 انادي حبيبي.. حبيبي

مين انت باللي بتقابل ـ

 افكاري قبل ما شوفك

من كتر فكري ما عاش وياك ـ

 اغير عليك منه واداري

خايف يكون لي شريك في ـ

 هواك حتى ولو كان افكاري

با حبيبي انا وياك ـ

 روحي تتمنى لقاك

وحياتي ملك هواك ـ

 مخلوقة وعايشه معاك

أنا روحك وانت قلبي ـ

 واحنا الاثنين تايهين

أملين لو كانوا يتقابلوا ـ

 حا يعيشوا اليوم بسنين

يا هل ترى الأيام ـ

 حا تحقق الأحلام

والا تكون أوهام ـ

 واتحققت في منام

حبيبي يللي خيالي فيك ـ

 يللي حياتي حتكمل بيك

مين انت ما اعرفش ـ

 فين انت ما اعرفش

ما اعرفش امتى وفين ـ

 حلاقيك حبيبي حبيبي


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (5 سبتمبر 2014)

في خناقة في الشارع بين القطط


----------



## +بنت العذراء+ (5 سبتمبر 2014)

paloma faith .. only love can hurt like this​


----------



## soso a (5 سبتمبر 2014)

[YOUTUBE]hfb118CGsBA[/YOUTUBE]​​
​


----------



## kalimooo (7 سبتمبر 2014)

سألني الليل


----------



## soso a (7 سبتمبر 2014)

هدوء الليل 

 ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 سبتمبر 2014)

*عارفك مش قادر ترتاح *​


----------



## Comment (8 سبتمبر 2014)

*"سـكـون الليـل وهـدوئـه" . . ( بقلم : A. R. / comment )*



soso a قال:


> هدوء الليل
> 
> ​


*أحيـاناً يكون [COLOR="#ff55"]الليل أحّن على [COLOR="#cc00"]القلوب[/COLOR] من الأشـخاص الذيـن يتسـببون فى [COLOR="#cc00"]جرحهـا[/COLOR] --
بقصد أو بغير قصد - خاصةً أولئك الذيـن لايُـبالون ولايـنوون الإعـتذار فيما بعـد ..
حيث يُعتبر "[COLOR="#ff55"]سكـون الليل وهـدوئه[/COLOR]" هـمـا بمثابة المناخ المناسب لتضميد [COLOR="#cc00"]الجروح[/COLOR] ..
وذلك عن طريـق إطلاق العـنـان لــ[COLOR="#ff55"][COLOR="#cc00"]صـرخات الألـم[/COLOR] فى فـراغ الليل[/COLOR] --[COLOR="#ff55"]  بلا صـدى [/COLOR] --
حتى لاتـنـعـكـس  سـلبـاً فيـمـا بـعـد .. على عـلاقـاتـنـا بأشـخـاص آخـرين أعـزاء ..
قـد يـكـونـوا من أقـرب النـاس إلـيـنـا .. ولا ذنـب لـهـم ولاعـلاقــة بتـلك [COLOR="#cc00"]الجروح[/COLOR] !!


 ( بقلم : A. R. / comment )

[/COLOR]*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 سبتمبر 2014)

[YOUTUBE]C2W3PYi6hHc[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## soso a (8 سبتمبر 2014)

comment قال:


> *أحيـاناً يكون [COLOR=#ff55]الليل أحّن على [COLOR=#cc00]القلوب*​





comment قال:


> * من الأشـخاص الذيـن يتسـببون فى [COLOR=#cc00]جرحهـا[/COLOR] --
> بقصد أو بغير قصد - خاصةً أولئك الذيـن لايُـبالون ولايـنوون الإعـتذار فيما بعـد ..
> حيث يُعتبر "[COLOR=#ff55]سكـون الليل وهـدوئه[/COLOR]" هـمـا بمثابة المناخ المناسب لتضميد [COLOR=#cc00]الجروح[/COLOR] ..
> وذلك عن طريـق إطلاق العـنـان لــ[COLOR=#ff55][COLOR=#cc00]صـرخات الألـم[/COLOR] فى فـراغ الليل[/COLOR] --[COLOR=#ff55]  بلا صـدى [/COLOR] --
> ...



فعلا 

كلمات حضرتك جميله كتير[/COLOR]


----------



## soso a (8 سبتمبر 2014)

امرأة استرالية ذهبت لاحدى المياتم و اختارت طفلين عراقيين مقطوعي الاطراف  جراء الحرب على العراق و احتضنتهما كما لو انهما من لحمها و دمها و انظروا  اين وصلت بهما ( فعلا يستحق الشابان  التقدير و هذه الامرأة هي من يستحق كل التقدير و الاحترام حيث اختارت أصعب  صليبين طواعية في الوقت الذي نحن نهرب و نشتكي من صلباننا و مشاكلنا ) 
 روووووووووووووووعة وتبكى كتير ​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (8 سبتمبر 2014)

عيون الليل (نجاة )


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 سبتمبر 2014)

*ساعات ساعات "الصبوحة"*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (9 سبتمبر 2014)

حبيت واهو ضاع شبابك
وسنين ولا دقٌوا بابك
وفاتوك حيران وتايه
وادي اللي ياقلبي نابك : (

 ♪ جورج وسوف
عشاق اخر زمن ♫​


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 سبتمبر 2014)

*سيرة الحب "ام كلثوم"*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (9 سبتمبر 2014)

ليه تغيب لو ثانيه عني
دا انت للاشواق مداوي
انت وعدي وحتة مني
امتي تجمعنا الحكاوي !..

*جورج وسوف* *♪*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 سبتمبر 2014)

*ع البحر "مصطفى قمر"*​


----------



## kalimooo (10 سبتمبر 2014)

ولا شي


----------



## soul & life (10 سبتمبر 2014)

رحلة العمر


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (11 سبتمبر 2014)

انا غالي فيك يا اغلي ما في عمري 
مهما ابليس رخص في عنيا امري 
وضعفي صار حيرة وسكوت وصمتي 
اذكر ان دة دمك هو تمني وقيمتي 
انا اناء اسود كسير عليل 
لقتني ايد خزاف ما لوش مثيل 
صرت في ايدة اناء ابيض جميل 
انا عايش بيك يا نفسي وشهيقي 
بتقودني ايديك وتنور لي طريقي 

دايما بلقاق وحدك خلي وصديقي 
انا بستناك في كل يوم راعيا
اجري احكي معاك واسمع رؤدك عليا 
وتضمني ليك يا ابويا وفاديا


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 سبتمبر 2014)

*البوم عمرو الجديد *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 سبتمبر 2014)

*ايوة اتغيرت "عمرو دياب "*​


----------



## soso a (13 سبتمبر 2014)

احمـــــــدو الرب 

[YOUTUBE]atdsShrm77g[/YOUTUBE]​​
​


----------



## soso a (13 سبتمبر 2014)

يارب القوات كن معانا 

[YOUTUBE]e528b65yOi4[/YOUTUBE]​​
​


----------



## soso a (13 سبتمبر 2014)

خلصنا يا ابن الله 

[YOUTUBE]w-c80Sh9dwM[/YOUTUBE]​​
​


----------



## kalimooo (13 سبتمبر 2014)

[YOUTUBE]pgOMdEpUfIY&list=PLpXK6NM1HfcuJmVmqdZ6hhowRjGALlAG4&feature=player_detailpage[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 سبتمبر 2014)

*انا مش انانى 
"عمرو دياب"*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (13 سبتمبر 2014)

ترنيمة: لما تضيق الدنيا بجري بسرعة عليك​


----------



## soso a (14 سبتمبر 2014)

* فيك حتة غرور*

[YOUTUBE]dVI8pApNeU8[/YOUTUBE]



​


----------



## soul & life (14 سبتمبر 2014)

عمر خيرت


----------



## kalimooo (14 سبتمبر 2014)

مغرور..حليمووووو
 حبيبي كثير عايز أكلمه عايز أقول له كلام يهديه يفهمه
ما رضيش يسمعني مغرور مارضيش يفهمني مغرور
حسيبه للأيام وهي تعلمه 
سيبه يا قلبي يخاصمك سيبه بكره الشوق يناديه ويجيبه
تترجى مين وهو مش سامع كلامك
وتقول لمين وهو مش فايت غرامك 
نسيبه يرجع لذكرياته وبكره يندم عللي فاته
قربت أقول مليته من كتر ما ترجيته
ما رضيش يسمعني مغرور مارضيش يفهمني مغرور
حسيبه للأيام وهي تعلمه 
مغرور وفاكر الحب لعبة في إيده دا الحب قادر وقلوبنا تبقى بإيده
أنا مش حافرح فيه لما الشوق يناديه
أنا بس حافكره بيوم ما قلت له كلام من كل قلبي 
يرضيه ويفهمه
ما رضيش يسمعني مغرور حسيبه للأيام وهي تعلمه


----------



## soso a (14 سبتمبر 2014)

مكــانكــ


مكانك مش هنا خد حبنا وابعد وغيب 

ليه نتعب نفسنا وانت وانا مالناش نصيب

انا مكنتش كدا والجرح ده لازم يطيب 


سنين مستحملة عماله اجيب اللوم عليه

آتاري المشكلة جوايا قبل ماتبقي فيه 

حسبت المسألة ولاقتني عمري ماهبقي ليه


كلامك وفره مش هخسره ومش محتاجاه 

عينيك استكتروا علي قلبي يتهني بهواك 

والغلطة اتصلحت يعني انتهت بينا الحياة

[YOUTUBE]9OHvHXvm4tM[/YOUTUBE]
​


----------



## soso a (14 سبتمبر 2014)

*كيفك انت فيروز   *



[YOUTUBE]rAk-SIFmwus[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## soso a (14 سبتمبر 2014)

وأعرف منين و ازاي و امتي اني هقابل واحد 

و احبه من طرف واحد و مين بايديه كان اختار يوم يقابل مين ؟

بحاول معاه.. و معاه بجد ماهيش نافعه ولا محاوله 

و شايفه انه لو نسي اوله و هزعل ليه محدش عارف الخير فيين


هعيش ازاااي عشان واحد مبيعشليش

لا مني معااه و لا عارفه مكنش معاااه

و اضيع ليه سنين تيجي علي مفيش

دا حب ازاي دي من الاول كانت معاناااه

[YOUTUBE]Y2B9JprxwDY[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## soso a (14 سبتمبر 2014)

* ضميري بيأنبني *


   ضميرى بيأنبني عشان خانتنى دموعى لما قولتلى هتسبنى
مش حابه بالذات انت تبقى شايفنى ف عز ضعفى اللى غالبنى
وانا مستهلش اظهر كده بصغر كده بالشكل ده في عينيك 
لا دى الوحده قوتها في فراقها كبريائها وانا مش هصعب عليك
طبيعى حاسه بخسارة وكل كلامنا في مراره
لكنى محبش ابقى كده حبيبى الدنيا دواره
اكيد دى دموع قشرة عبارة صفر من عشرة
وابكى في ايه انا وعلى ايه على الدهب اللى بان قشرة
وانا مستهلش اظهر كده بصغر كده بالشكل ده في عينيك 
لا دى الوحده قوتها في قراقها كبريائها وانا مش هصعب عليك


[YOUTUBE]Z8P95e6ci8M[/YOUTUBE]​​


----------



## kalimooo (14 سبتمبر 2014)

[YOUTUBE]gwdIyg1oSXU[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## kalimooo (14 سبتمبر 2014)

قدوس الله  باليوناني 


[YOUTUBE]ffFQwBZuuJg[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## soso a (14 سبتمبر 2014)

[YOUTUBE]G4ekCWcmRoo[/YOUTUBE]

انت لغيرى ​​
​


----------



## soso a (14 سبتمبر 2014)

[YOUTUBE]cpJpVl2pVUE[/YOUTUBE]​​


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 سبتمبر 2014)

*فيك حتة غرور "امال ماهر"*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 سبتمبر 2014)

*علمنى حبك "كاظم"*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 سبتمبر 2014)

*اصعب حب 
"خالد عجاج"*​


----------



## soso a (16 سبتمبر 2014)

كلى ملكك 

معاك بضحك وبفرح مبقيتش خايفة 
 ازاى هخاف وانا بين ايديك ؟
 ساعات بخيالى بسرح قبل اما بحلم 
 كل حاجة بلاقيها فيـــــك 

[YOUTUBE]zPu66tqq-98&list=RDzPu66tqq-98#t=93[/YOUTUBE]​​


----------



## soso a (16 سبتمبر 2014)

[YOUTUBE]MFH4jNlFKbg[/YOUTUBE]

*ترنيمة حسستنى للمرنمة ديانا ماهر*

​​
​


----------



## soso a (16 سبتمبر 2014)

سمعني حـينَ يراقصُني كلماتٍ ليست كالكلمات يأخذني من تحـتِ ذراعي  يزرعني في إحدى الغيمات والمطـرُ الأسـودُ في عيني يتساقـطُ زخاتٍ زخات يحملـني معـهُ يحملـني لمسـاءٍ ورديِ الشُـرفـات وأنا كالطفلـةِ في يـدهِ كالريشةِ تحملها النسمـات يحمـلُ لي سبعـةَ أقمـارٍ
 بيديـهِ وحُزمـةَ أغنيـات يهديني شمسـاً يهـديني صيفاً وقطيـعَ  سنونوَّات يخـبرني أني تحفتـهُ وأساوي آلافَ النجمات و بأنـي كنـزٌ وبأني  أجملُ ما شاهدَ من لوحات
 يروي أشيـاءَ تدوخـني تنسيني المرقصَ والخطوات كلماتٍ تقلـبُ تاريخي  تجعلني امرأةً في لحظـات يبني لي قصـراً من وهـمٍ لا أسكنُ فيهِ سوى لحظات  وأعودُ.. أعودُ لطـاولـتي لا شيءَ معي إلا كلمات

ماجده الرومى ​​


----------



## soso a (16 سبتمبر 2014)

[FONT=tahoma !important]عشان غَنِي ومعاه فلوس​​ [FONT=tahoma !important]همّلتنى وراحتْلُه[/FONT]​ [FONT=tahoma !important]أبكي على نفسي ولّا..[/FONT]​ [FONT=tahoma !important]ع المسكين اللي راحتلُه[/FONT]​ [FONT=tahoma !important]ولأنّي راجل مليونير، والخير كتير[/FONT]​ [FONT=tahoma !important]عِلْيِتْ عيوني ع البُكا[/FONT]​ [FONT=tahoma !important]وقلت أسيبهالُه زكا[/FONT]​ [FONT=tahoma !important]ودفنْتْ إيدي في السويتر[/FONT]​ [FONT=tahoma !important]وابتديت أشوط الطوب وأغني[/FONT]​ [FONT=tahoma !important]كنا نتلاقى من عشيّة[/FONT]​ [FONT=tahoma !important]نقعد على الجسر العتيق[/FONT]​ [FONT=tahoma !important]كوبري الزمالك زي ما هوّ[/FONT]​ [FONT=tahoma !important]البنات همَّ البنات[/FONT]​ [FONT=tahoma !important]والولاد همَّ الولاد[/FONT]​ [FONT=tahoma !important]والدرابزين الحزين لساه رزينْ[/FONT]​ [FONT=tahoma !important]والكلاكسات اللي سارحة في الوِدانْ[/FONT]​ [FONT=tahoma !important]واللي بيوشوشها في عيونِك غُموض[/FONT]​ [FONT=tahoma !important]واللي بيوشوشها في عيونِك أمان[/FONT]​ [FONT=tahoma !important]بس المكان هوّ المكان[/FONT]​ [FONT=tahoma !important]خمسين سنة والكوبري مصلوب ع الطريق[/FONT]​ [FONT=tahoma !important]لا أنا كنت أوّل مين يحب[/FONT]​ [FONT=tahoma !important]ولا يوم هاكون آخر عشيق[/FONT]​ [FONT=tahoma !important]وآدي البنات ألوفات مترصصين ع الكوبري[/FONT]​ [FONT=tahoma !important]يعني إنتي أجمل واحدة فيهم؟[/FONT]​ [FONT=tahoma !important]ده إنتي لو كشّيتي فيهم.. تفزعيهم[/FONT]​ [FONT=tahoma !important]صدقيني[/FONT]​ [FONT=tahoma !important]صبغة الكدب اللي نزلتْ من ملامحِك[/FONT]​ [FONT=tahoma !important]غيّرت شكلِك نهائي[/FONT]​ [FONT=tahoma !important]شوّشت صورتِك في قلبي بَقِيتْ ملامحِك[/FONT]​ [FONT=tahoma !important]فاستخبيت جوّه دائي[/FONT]​ [FONT=tahoma !important]جوّه أبيات القصيدة[/FONT]​ [FONT=tahoma !important]باختصار: المكان هو المكان[/FONT]​ [FONT=tahoma !important]والبنات همّ البنات[/FONT]​ [FONT=tahoma !important]فيه اللي فازوا بالنهار[/FONT]​ [FONT=tahoma !important]وفيه اللي تاهوا فى البعاد[/FONT]​ [FONT=tahoma !important]وإنتي واحدة م اللي تاهوا[/FONT]​ [FONT=tahoma !important]أما أنا.. زَيّ ما أنا[/FONT]​ [FONT=tahoma !important]وكوبري الزمالك زي ما هوّ[/FONT]​ [FONT=tahoma !important]بعيد عنّك حياتي عذاب[/FONT]​ [FONT=tahoma !important]ماتبعدنيش بعيد عنّك[/FONT]​ [FONT=tahoma !important]ماليش غير الدموع[/FONT]​ [FONT=tahoma !important](أم كلثوم) الشقيّة[/FONT]​ [FONT=tahoma !important]ضحكِتْ عليَّ[/FONT]​ [FONT=tahoma !important]سهّرتني الليل بطولُه[/FONT]​ [FONT=tahoma !important]أكتِبْ الشعر اللي نِفسِكْ تسمعيه[/FONT]​ [FONT=tahoma !important]وأنا لاجْل خاطِرك مش هاقولُه[/FONT]​ [FONT=tahoma !important]وإن كان حبيبِك شاعر كَتّبيه[/FONT]​ [FONT=tahoma !important]وابعتيلي قصايدُه أوّل بأوّل[/FONT]​ [FONT=tahoma !important]آه يا زمن يا أحْولْ[/FONT]​ [FONT=tahoma !important]بقى أبقى حبيتِك وبقِّيتِك[/FONT]​ [FONT=tahoma !important]عن الدنيا وما فيها واصطفيتِك[/FONT]​ [FONT=tahoma !important]سِبْتلِك وردة فؤادي تقطفيها[/FONT]​ [FONT=tahoma !important]كنت فاكرِك هتراعيها[/FONT]​ [FONT=tahoma !important]وتداريها بين ضلوعِك[/FONT]​ [FONT=tahoma !important]وإن ما كفِّتهاش دموعِك[/FONT]​ [FONT=tahoma !important]من دماكي تضيِّفِيها[/FONT]​ [FONT=tahoma !important]كنت فاكرِك يوم ما أقول الآه[/FONT]​ [FONT=tahoma !important]هاتخدي مني الآهة تخفّفيها[/FONT]​ [FONT=tahoma !important]ولا كنت يوم يخطر عليَّ[/FONT]​ [FONT=tahoma !important]إني لو مدّيت إيديّا[/FONT]​ [FONT=tahoma !important]ليكي ممكن تكسفيها[/FONT]​ [FONT=tahoma !important]يا (أم كلثوم).. الغرام محتاج حموم[/FONT]​ [FONT=tahoma !important]قبل ما تغنّي لقلوب الناس.. تعالي نضّفيها[/FONT]​


شعر هشام الجخ 


رووووعه 
​[/FONT]


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 سبتمبر 2014)

[YOUTUBE]RDD4yCaEXrX7E&index=7[/YOUTUBE]

نخبي ليه في أسرارنا
وانا وانت مفيش غيرنا
ولو ننسي مشاعرنا
نكلم مين يفكرنا
ياررررررررروح الرررررررررررررررررروح
بتنساني وانا فاكر ومش نساي
تغيب عن عيني من تاني
ومن غير حب اعيش ازاي ؟
ومهما تغيييب بعيش وياك
واشوف ورده في الشباك
ودمعه حب في عينيا
بتستناك يااحلي ملاك 

قالولي الحب له علامات
في نبض القلب والهمسات
وروح بطير تنادي عليك
ورعشة ايدي في السلامات ..

في عز سكوتنا نتكلم
عيونا بتحكي بتحلم
وانا حسيت بأنفاسك
تدفي ايديا وتسلم
بقولك أأأأأأأأه ومن غير صووت
تحبني موت واحبك موووت
واحسانا يونسنا واقوي من الحياة والموت ..


اوووف يخربيت الاغنيه دي فظيعه:smil12:
♫ وائل جسار​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 سبتمبر 2014)

مشااعر تشاور تودع مسافر
مشاعر تموت وتحيي مشاعر

يادي يادي يادي يادي المشاعر♪♪

اللي غرب نفسه سافر من الالام المشاعر
واللي نفسه يعيشها تاني هي هي المشاعر
واللي داري بأبتسامة من عينيه مر المشاعر
واللي نفسه قصاد حبيبه يبان عليه حبه مشاعر

يادي يادي يادي يادي المشاعر ♪♪

اللي بيفكر يفارق بس لولا المشاعر
واللي سامح حد جارج راضي ظلم المشاعر
واللي ايده في ايد حبيبه بس مش حاسس مشاعر
واللي  راجع بعد لما انتهي وقت المشاعر

يــــــــ يــــــ يــادي ـــــــــادي ــــــــــادي المشاعر ♫♪

كل حاجه ناقصه حاجه وانت مش جنبي *حبيبي*
نفسي اعمل اي حاجه بس ترجعلي *حبيبي*

مشـــــــــاعر ♫
شيرين ♪

​


----------



## soso a (16 سبتمبر 2014)

[YOUTUBE]CyjIk4fdCKg[/YOUTUBE]

*شوف بقينا فين يا قلبي وهي راحت فين*


----------



## soul & life (16 سبتمبر 2014)

حكاية العمر كله ... فريد


----------



## soso a (16 سبتمبر 2014)

[YOUTUBE]m6eOAY5Mcfc[/YOUTUBE]

*عبد الحليم - يا مالكآ قلبي*

​


----------



## kalimooo (16 سبتمبر 2014)

soso a قال:


> [YOUTUBE]m6eOAY5Mcfc[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> *عبد الحليم - يا مالكآ قلبي*
> 
> ​




رائعة من رائعات عبد الحليم والملحن محمد الموجي


----------



## soso a (16 سبتمبر 2014)

kalimooo قال:


> رائعة من رائعات عبد الحليم والملحن محمد الموجي




اه طبعا 

كل اغانى عبد الحليم روائع


----------



## kalimooo (16 سبتمبر 2014)

*سألنى الليل.فريد*

سألنى الليل بتسهر ليه .. مادام قلبك صبح خالي
سهرت ياليل أنادي عليه .. وأعيد الذكرى على بالي

رجعت بفكري للماضي .. وأيام الهوى الحلوة
لقيت قلبي في هواه ماضي .. يعيد الحب والنجوى

وقصة حب مع حبه
حكتها مهجتي لقلبه

وبين الماضي والحاضر .. ياليل ياليل
خياله يمر ع الخاطر .. ياليل ياليل

أفكر فيه 
وأعيد لياليه

وأنا وطيفه والهوى
عشنا على نار الجوى
نحلم بماضينا سوى

سألنى الليل بتسهر ليه .. مادام قلبك صبح خالي
سهرت يا ليل أنادي عليه .. وأعيد الذكرى على بالي

منين قلبي صبح خالي .. وأنا هايم بأشواقي
يروح العمر ياليالي .. وفي قلوبنا الهوى باقي

ده أول حب هناني
وأول حب بكاني

وأول حب بيه موعود .. ياليل ياليل
وحب القلب حب خلود .. ياليل ياليل

وحب الروح
ما عمره يروح

ياليل الدهر فرقنا .. وفتنا في هموم وجراح
ياليل واسينا في فراقنا .. وأبكي معانا ع اللي راح

ده هو قلبي وأنا قلبه
وهو حبي وأنا حبه

وهو اللي حياته فيه .. ياليل ياليل
وبس أحكي وأقولك أية .. ياليل ياليل

قدر مكتوب 
في علم الغيب

وبعد ما كنا سوا
قلبه انحرم ، قلبي انكوى
واتهنى غيرنا بالهوى

سألنى الليل بتسهر ليه .. مادام قلبك صبح خالي
سهرت يا ليل أنادي عليه .. وأعيد الذكرى على


----------



## soso a (16 سبتمبر 2014)

مش بسمع حاجه 

بستمتع بهدوء الليل 

 ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 سبتمبر 2014)

*ترنيمة فظيييعة *
[YOUTUBE]e1NAs9Gu-dU[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## kalimooo (16 سبتمبر 2014)

قلك ايه؟؟
الليل


----------



## soso a (16 سبتمبر 2014)

kalimooo قال:


> قلك ايه؟؟
> الليل




ايه دى اغنيه 

عملت سيرش مش لقتها 

ممكن اللينك


----------



## kalimooo (16 سبتمبر 2014)

soso a قال:


> ايه دى اغنيه
> 
> عملت سيرش مش لقتها
> 
> ممكن اللينك


هههههههههههه
حاضر اللينك هو انك قلتي؟
مش بتسمعي حاجة 
بتستمتعي بهدوء الليل
============
سألتك قلك ايه؟؟


----------



## soso a (16 سبتمبر 2014)

kalimooo قال:


> هههههههههههه
> حاضر اللينك هو انك قلتي؟
> مش بتسمعي حاجة
> بتستمتعي بهدوء الليل
> ...




حكاوى الليل ما بتتحكى 
دى بالغالب بتبقى اسرار 
ههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## soso a (17 سبتمبر 2014)

[YOUTUBE]gCR9xEqxN9Q[/YOUTUBE]​​
​


----------



## soso a (17 سبتمبر 2014)

اللي أمامك حياتي من قبل تكويني مكشوفة ليك يا جابلني أيامي وسنيني 
برتاح على صدرك وأتدفى بالحنان ترويني من نهرك راحة وفرحة وامان 
عديت عظامي وعارفني بطباعي وصفاتي ضحكي ودمعي وأصغر تفاصيل حياتي​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 سبتمبر 2014)

ياصياد الطيور حافظ علي الخرطوش
دا ميت عصفور كمان قدي مايستهلوش
حداك الصقر لو تضرب علي وكره
تلاقي لحم متكوم ولا بيكلووش !!

صياد الطيور
جورج وسوف​


----------



## soso a (17 سبتمبر 2014)

[YOUTUBE]B8CiQc5O5vw[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## soso a (17 سبتمبر 2014)

[YOUTUBE]qx02PjGbj30[/YOUTUBE]​​
​


----------



## soso a (17 سبتمبر 2014)

[YOUTUBE]XgdJ4gqbM0g[/YOUTUBE]​​
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 سبتمبر 2014)

* سالت كل المجروحين اية اللى جرحكم كدة *
* قالولى طيبة قلبنا بتعمل اكتر من كدة*
* نزلت دموعى من عنيا زهقت من الطيبة *
* اللى فيا*
* ما بقتش عارف بس لية الناس بتحترم الاسية*
* الدنيا جارحة ومتعبة وناس كتير متعذبة *
* شافت خلاص اجمل سنين من عمرها متسرسبة
"سألت كل المجروحين"
*
​


----------



## kalimooo (17 سبتمبر 2014)

*االحيوان بيقتل تا ياكل نحنا منقتل بلا مناكل*

االحيوان بيقتل تا ياكل نحنا منقتل بلا مناكل​

[YOUTUBE]qsyGXZfnDVI[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 سبتمبر 2014)

زي العضفور ماوجد بيته
زي اليمامة الفرحانة
بيتك يارب انا حبيته
بيتك حبيته بأمانه 

ترنيمة زي العضفور
​


----------



## soso a (17 سبتمبر 2014)

شو بدنا نساوي العمر رايح مرة نزعل مرة نسامح

يا رايح لحبيبي قلو الشوق اللي بعيني فاضح

شو بدنا نساوي العمر رايح مرة نزعل مرة نسامح

يا رايح لحبيبي قلو الشوق اللي بعيني فاضح

مشتاق لشوف الحبايب شوق ألأم لولد غايب والله هالدنيا ما تسوى بيني وبينك ما حد رابح

مشتاق لشوف الحبايب شوق ألأم لولد غايب والله هالدنيا ما تسوى بيني وبينك ما حد رابح
ش بدنا نساوي ش بدنا نساوي ش بدنا نساوي ش بدنا نساوي

ش بدنا نساوي العمر رايح

انتي بعيني احلى بنية تضميني تنسيني الدنيا لمسة ايدك بلسم شافي مليانه لهفة وحنّية

انتي بعيني احلى بنية تضميني تنسيني الدنيا لمسة ايدك بلسم شافي مليانه لهفة وحنّية


ننسى الماضي نعيش الحاضر فوق جناح الفرحة نسافر عصفورة وعصفور نغرد نتغازل حد الصبحية

ننسى الماضي نعيش الحاضر فوق جناح الفرحة نسافر عصفورة وعصفور نغرد نتغازل حد الصبحية

انتي بعيني انتي بعيني انتي بعيني

انتي بعيني أحلى بنية

نامي بعيني وبين رموشي وردات الحب بايدك حوشي مادام الليلة انتي بجنبي ما بدي من الدنيا أي شي

نامي بعيني وبين رموشي وردات الحب بايدك حوشي مادام الليلة انتي بجنبي ما بدي من الدنيا أي شي

نظراتك ذابت بشفافي بعيونك طيف الحب غافي اليوم انتي ظيفة عندي ولاجل الغالي يرخص كل شي .

نظراتك ذابت بشفافي بعيونك طيف الحب غافي اليوم انتي ظيفة عندي ولاجل الغالي يرخص كل شي 

نامي بعيني نامي بعيني

نامي بعيني نامي بعيني

نامي بعيني وبين رمــوشــي .​


----------



## soso a (17 سبتمبر 2014)

[YOUTUBE]BNUFnOc8a4w[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## soso a (18 سبتمبر 2014)

بعدك بتحبو بعدو بيخطر على بالك
بعدك بتحنلو يالي خاينك امالك   
ياقلبي حرام عليك
حلفتلي انك نسيت
بتشوفو توقف دقاتك
كيف حتى لو وقفت حكيتو
بعدك بتحبو بعد
و بعدو بيخطر على قلبك
يعني ياقلبي مانسيت
و عم تكذب على حالك
حاجة كل مارحت لمطرح بتذكرني فيه
 
بتقولي هيدا المكان اللي كنا نقعد فيه

 بعدك عايش على الاوهام
ذكرى من ماضي الايام
كيفاك ضاع الغرام
يا قلبي شو بدك فيه
بعدك بتحبو بعد
 
 و بعدو بيخطر على قلبك
بعدك بتحبو بعدو بيخطر على بالك
بعدك بتحنلو يالي خاينك امالك
ياقلبي حرام عليك
حلفتلي انك نسيت
بتشوفو توقف دقاتك
كيف حتى لو وقفت حكيتو
بعدك بتحبو بعد
و بعدو بيخطر على قلبك​


----------



## soso a (18 سبتمبر 2014)

*وائل جسار توعدني ليه*
​


----------



## soso a (18 سبتمبر 2014)

[YOUTUBE]LDqFTlRF9Xo[/YOUTUBE]


*رايح بيا فين و لفين مشاعري مودياني
وصلت مشاعري معاك لدرجه مخوفاني
وانا معاك بقيت مستغربه من كل حاجه و ليه كل حاجه معاك بقت مستغرباني

**كلاام في سرك حبي ليك مش من شويه .. معرفش داا محسوبلي و لا محسوب علياا
بس اللي عارفاااه ان انا وجودي في حياتك مسأله موت او حياه بالنسبه ليا
كلاام في سرك حبي ليك مش من شويه .. معرفش داا محسوبلي و لا محسوب علياا
بس اللي عارفاااه ان انا وجودي في حياتك مسأله موت او حياه بالنسبه ليا
انا ازااي بقيت في الحاله دي اللي وصلت ليها .. جيت احكم مشاعري جيت انت واتحكمت فيها
دانا كان نفسي امسك نفسي و مقولكش حاجه .. لقيت كل حاجه داريتها بحكيلك عليهااا
كلاام في سرك حبي ليك مش من شويه .. معرفش داا محسوبلي و لا محسوب علياا
بس اللي عارفاااه ان انا وجودي في حياتك مسأله موت او حياه بالنسبه لى 
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 سبتمبر 2014)

*عايشة حالة حب معاك وخدانى وصعب انها تتكرر تانى 
حالة حب"اليسا"*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (18 سبتمبر 2014)

انا عمري ما استضعفني انسان مهما كان
انا بإيماني اقوي من الناس والزمان

♫اليسا
♪برغم الظروف​


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 سبتمبر 2014)

*انا نفسى "اليسا"*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 سبتمبر 2014)

*انا بعشقك " ميادة الحناوى"*​


----------



## tamav maria (19 سبتمبر 2014)

ما بسمعش حاجه
ومش طايقه اسمع حاجه
اووووووووووووف انا خلاص ها اطق


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (19 سبتمبر 2014)

نشكر كل حين 
الهنا الامين 
من انعم بالفداء الثمين 
ها هللويا مجدا هللويا 
نسجد لاسم المسيح العظيم


----------



## soso a (20 سبتمبر 2014)

إذهب..
 إذا أتعبك البقاء..
 فالأرض فيها العطر والنساء..
 والأعين الخضراء والسوداء
 وعندما تريد أن تراني
 وعندما تحتاج كالطفل إلى حناني..
 فعد إلى قلبي متى تشاء..
 فأنت في حياتي الهواء..
 وأنت.. عندي الأرض والسماء..
 إغضب كما تشاء
 واذهب كما تشاء
 واذهب.. متى تشاء
 لا بد أن تعود ذات يومٍ
 وقد عرفت ما هو الوفاء…​


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 سبتمبر 2014)

*سبت فراغ كبير 
"عمرو دياب*"​


----------



## kalimooo (20 سبتمبر 2014)

وين بدك وين؟


----------



## kalimooo (20 سبتمبر 2014)

شاديه خدني معاك


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 سبتمبر 2014)

*عندما تتحسر ع الرومانسية 
هههههههههههههههههه

*[YOUTUBE]zPu66tqq-98[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## soso a (20 سبتمبر 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *عندما تتحسر ع الرومانسية
> هههههههههههههههههه
> 
> *[YOUTUBE]zPu66tqq-98[/YOUTUBE]​




هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 سبتمبر 2014)

*حبيتوا بينى وبين نفسى 
"شيرين"*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 سبتمبر 2014)

*دايما والله فى بالى 
"عمرو دياب"*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 سبتمبر 2014)

*حــــب كــــل حيــــــــاتى
"اليســــــــا"*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 سبتمبر 2014)

*فيك حتة غرور هكسرها فيك عشان احبك
ايوة عملى مشكلة بجد مش عارفه احبك
مش كل كلمة تقولها تنهيها بانا
جمبك ومهما اكلمك منتاش هنا
انا مقبلش اكون جمبك ومتشوفنيش
انا مرداش اقول عايشة وانا مش باعيش
* *هبعد ويوم ما تفوقلي هرجعلك انا
فيك حتة غرور "امال ماهر"
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (25 سبتمبر 2014)

علشان اعيشلك ايامي
خليني اشوف فيك احلامي
واحس بيك دايما جنبي
لو جنبي او مش قدامي ☼_☼​


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 سبتمبر 2014)

*ليلة من الليالى "نجاة"*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (25 سبتمبر 2014)

انا انسان مالوش احساس
وبعمل كل شئ ممنوع
وقلبي كأنه خيط اسود ومن كل اتجاه مقطوع
واكتر حاجه تعباني ان انا حابب الموضوع

*ومن كتر اللي جوايا كل ماابص في مرايا
اخاف علي نفسي من نفسي
كأني قصاد واحد تاني
اغمض عيني واداري ياألف خساره وخساره
بقيت كل اما اشوف نفسي احس بحاجه خنقاني

*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 سبتمبر 2014)

*عيـــــــون القلــــــب*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 سبتمبر 2014)

*اسأل عليا "شيرين"*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 سبتمبر 2014)

*ريحـــــــة الحبــــايـــــب* "*عمــــرو ديــــاب*"​


----------



## ابانوب برنس (27 سبتمبر 2014)

لا شئ  حاليا


----------



## +Sameh+ (28 سبتمبر 2014)

ترنيمة مر بيا ولقاني​


----------



## +Sameh+ (28 سبتمبر 2014)

ترنيمة لما تضيق الدنيا ​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (28 سبتمبر 2014)

بسمع صوت الصمت في دنيا الفراغ حيث الهدووووووووووووووووء


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (28 سبتمبر 2014)

ترنيمة 
يا سيدي الحبيب يا نور عمري 
اتي اليك ءا ربي فانهضني


----------



## +Sameh+ (28 سبتمبر 2014)

ترنيمة بقايا إنسان​


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 سبتمبر 2014)

*وبـيـنــا معـــــــاد "عمـــرو ديــــــاب"*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (2 أكتوبر 2014)

*كان كل حاجة أغلى حاجة كان الاسم حبيبى
كان بين إيديا نور عينيا وأنا فكرته نصيبى
كان روحى فيه بين أيديه قلبى وعمرى بحاله
كان دنيتى يا غربتى مطلعش حبيبى حبيبى
( كان كل حاجة ) ( عمرو دياب )
*​


----------



## kalimooo (2 أكتوبر 2014)

من بعد طول السنين( هاني العمري)


----------



## soso a (2 أكتوبر 2014)

بسمع أسعار خيالية 
هههههههههههه


----------



## مينا اميل كامل (2 أكتوبر 2014)

هاني شاكر

نسيانك صعب


----------



## kalimooo (2 أكتوبر 2014)

ياورد مين يشتريك
يا ورد مين يشتريك
يا ورد مين يشتريك و للحبيب يهديك
يا وردمين يشتريك و للحبيب يهديك
يهدى اليه الأمل و الهوى و القبل ..... ياورد
أبيض ... غار النهار منه ... خجول محتار
أبيض ... غار النهار منه ... خجول محتار
باسه الندى فى خده .... ضارت عليه الأغصان
راح للنسيم و إشتكى .... جرح خدوده و بكى
راح للنسيم و إشتكى .... جرح خدوده و بكى
أفدي الخدودالتى تعبث بمهجتى
يا ورد ليه الخجل ... فيك يحلو الغزل .... ياورد
يا ورديا أحمر قوللى .. قوللى دة مين جرحك ... مين جرحك
جرح شفايفك و خلى على شفايفكدمك
شفت جيوب الغزل و أنبح صوت القبل
على الشفاة التى تشرب من مهجتى
ياورد ليه الخجل ... فيك يحلو الغزل ... يا ورد
أصفر من السئم أم من فرقةالإحباب
يا ورد هون عليه ... يا ورد هون عليه
أصفر من السئم أم من فرقةالإحباب
يا ورد هون عليه ... يا ورد هون عليه
يا ورد هون عليه ... يا ورد هونعليه
يا ورد هون عليه
عاد بلبلك ولهان يسأل عليك الندى و الزهر والأغصان
يهتف أين التى وهبتها مهجتى
يا ورد ليه الخجل فيك يحلو الغزل ...


----------



## soso a (2 أكتوبر 2014)

ما بسمع شئ 

​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (3 أكتوبر 2014)

*اسيبك يومين
رامى صبرى
*​


----------



## kawasaki (3 أكتوبر 2014)

*صفحه بيضا ..لسه اول سطر فاضي *​


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (3 أكتوبر 2014)

بسمع 
مهما ضعفى امتلكنى


----------



## soul & life (3 أكتوبر 2014)

عش انت ... فريد


----------



## soso a (3 أكتوبر 2014)

كيفك انت


----------



## YOYO JESUS (3 أكتوبر 2014)

*نحن والقمر جيران
*​


----------



## soso a (3 أكتوبر 2014)

صوت روى


----------



## johna&jesus (4 أكتوبر 2014)

ساعة الفراق​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (4 أكتوبر 2014)

ترنيمة 
يالي امامك حياتي من قبل تكويني 
مكشوفة لك يا جابلني ايامي وسنيني


----------



## soso a (4 أكتوبر 2014)

يا نسيم الروح ، قولي للرشا 
لم يزدني الورد إلا عطشا
 لي حبيب حبه وسط الحشا 
إن يشأ يمشي على خدي مشى
روحه روحي و روحي روحه 
إن يشأ شئت و إن شئت يشاء

[YOUTUBE]4WtSIHAZDlM[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## soso a (4 أكتوبر 2014)

اجمل مكـــــــــــــان 
[YOUTUBE]CT4ch0xxPao[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## kalimooo (5 أكتوبر 2014)

مش عم بسمع شي رايح على القداس اليوم الاحد عطلة
قداسنا حوِالاَ الساعتين وبعدها منرجع نسمع اي شي
هههههههههه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (5 أكتوبر 2014)

ترنيمة 
وسط الاحبة يحضر 
بالبركات يغمر 
تعزية وفرحا من جودة ينهمر 
ليس لنا موسا اذا 
ولا ايليا معة لسنا نريد ان نري الا  يسوع وحدة 
هذا سرور الاب ان نري يسوع وحدة 
طوبي لمن تنزل حتي ينير المحفل 
طوبي لمن في وسطنا طوبي لساكن العلا


----------



## جورجينيو- (5 أكتوبر 2014)

مش بسمع حاجه


----------



## soso a (7 أكتوبر 2014)

خلينى ذكرى


----------



## soso a (7 أكتوبر 2014)

صمت الليل


----------



## +Sameh+ (7 أكتوبر 2014)

ذنوبي حمول -ابونا موسى رشدي-​


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 أكتوبر 2014)

*ترنيمة "انا مسبى فيك"*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (9 أكتوبر 2014)

تأمل الكآبة الروحية -البابا شنودة-​


----------



## soso a (9 أكتوبر 2014)

Nothing


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 أكتوبر 2014)

*عايز اقولك كتر خيرك 
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (10 أكتوبر 2014)

صوت الاعاصير والهواء الجامد
ربنا يلطف


----------



## kawasaki (10 أكتوبر 2014)

* The Day That Never Comes*​


----------



## kawasaki (10 أكتوبر 2014)

*All Nightmare Long*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (13 أكتوبر 2014)

بحاول عمري* مايعديش* ومهما حاولت *مش بقدر*
 ببص *يوماتي* في مرايتي و*باشوفني* وانا *بكبر*
*يافستان ياابيض* انت *عنيد* ولسه بعيد اوي كدا *ليه* ؟
*ياحلم *زماان حلمت انا بيه *لإمتي* هتبقا* متأخر* !!

 انا *مجروحه* مش ناقصه مفيش حته* لجراح تانيين*
 انا* بني ادمه* مش *ناقصه *ولا في* العقل* ولا في *الدين*
 صحيح *طعم* الحاجات *بيبوخ*
 صحيح *قلبي* اتملي* بشروخ*
 لكن هافضل كدا *ماسكة* في *حلمي* وعايشة وانا *واثقه*
 بأنه في يوم* هيتحقق* ولو فاتت *سنييين* و*سنييين* .

♫ترنيمة
يافستان ياابيض ♪​


----------



## soso a (14 أكتوبر 2014)

تبكى الطيور


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (15 أكتوبر 2014)

قــــــداس


----------



## johna&jesus (15 أكتوبر 2014)

اد الحروف ​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 أكتوبر 2014)

ترنيمة 
نشكر كل حين 
الهنا الامين 
من انعم بالفداء الثمين 
ها هليلويا مجدا هليلويا 
نسجد لاسم المسيح العظيم ​


----------



## johna&jesus (15 أكتوبر 2014)

سألت كل المجروحيين ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 أكتوبر 2014)

*انا امتى نسيتك 
"شيماء هلالى"*​


----------



## soso a (17 أكتوبر 2014)

ملحم زين  
وجع الروح

…: http://youtu.be/yKJgn8dS8iM


----------



## +Sameh+ (19 أكتوبر 2014)

تأمل لا تخف -البابا شنودة-​


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 أكتوبر 2014)

*ريحة الحبايب "عمرو دياب"*​


----------



## soso a (21 أكتوبر 2014)

وجع قلبى 
اليسا


----------



## YOYO JESUS (23 أكتوبر 2014)

*كان كل حاجة . كان الاسم حبيبى
" عمرو دياب "
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (23 أكتوبر 2014)

*بيقولوا الحب بيقتل الوقت*
*وبيقولوا الوقت بيقتل الحب*
*يا حبيبي تعا تا نروح*
*قبل الوقت وقبل الحب*

*بديت القصة تحت الشتي*
*بأول شتي حبو بعضن*
*وخلصت القصة بتاني شتي*
*تحت الشتي تركوا بعضن*

*حبّو بعضن*
*تركو بعضن*
*عشقى الاول والاخير " فيروز "*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 أكتوبر 2014)

*يا ليالى "شيرين"*​


----------



## kalimooo (25 أكتوبر 2014)

*اغنية شاركت بالاعداد طبعاً من خلال اعداد الآت بالمحطة*

وجع الروح.ملحم زين

[YOUTUBE]d3QZSz0IN_E[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## +Sameh+ (26 أكتوبر 2014)

الإكتفاء بالله -البابا شنودة-​


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 أكتوبر 2014)

*اللى انت متعرفوش 
"امال ماهر"*​


----------



## انت شبعي (28 أكتوبر 2014)

الايام الحلوة


----------



## انت شبعي (28 أكتوبر 2014)

حبة ظروف اتجمعت على شكل واحدة قلبها مجروح _ اصالة


----------



## kawasaki (28 أكتوبر 2014)

*Take My Breath Away*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 أكتوبر 2014)

*سبت فراغ كبير 
"عمرو دياب"*​


----------



## kawasaki (29 أكتوبر 2014)

*Blackened*​


----------



## soul & life (29 أكتوبر 2014)

كوكتيل .. ميادة الحناوى


----------



## R.O.R.O (29 أكتوبر 2014)

*علمنى حبك "كاظم الساهر"*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (30 أكتوبر 2014)

ترنيمة
دي ايديك محوطاني ♫​


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 أكتوبر 2014)

*سيرة الحب "ام كلثوم"
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 أكتوبر 2014)

*انا وليلى "كاظم"*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (1 نوفمبر 2014)

ترنيمة كلنا مرضى واتعابى ​


----------



## Alexander.t (2 نوفمبر 2014)

https://soundcloud.com/remon-david/xhgvxguqeeef


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (2 نوفمبر 2014)

مكانش بأيدي حاجه
كان قلبي كله طيبة
والدنيا اللي احنا فيها
فيها الطيبة دي غريبه !
لكن* وحيات *عذابي
و*كسرتي* وضعفي
لو حتي هموت .. *اموت*
علشان ترجع *برأتي

♫ ادم
*​


----------



## soso a (3 نوفمبر 2014)

[YOUTUBE]cpJpVl2pVUE[/YOUTUBE]

*عمرى ما نسيتك *

​​
​


----------



## soso a (3 نوفمبر 2014)

*وائل جسار - نخبي ليه *



[YOUTUBE]dLI8t_E1TAI[/YOUTUBE]
​


----------



## soso a (3 نوفمبر 2014)

*وائل جسار - بتوحشينى*
​


----------



## soso a (3 نوفمبر 2014)

*وائل جسار موجوع   *
​


----------



## kawasaki (3 نوفمبر 2014)

*Master Of Puppets*​


----------



## oesi no (3 نوفمبر 2014)

*ياشايل حمولى - فريق يوبال 
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (4 نوفمبر 2014)

صوت انحدار المياة


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (4 نوفمبر 2014)

بسمع ميشيل تيلو 
باار بارا  بارا


----------



## +Sameh+ (5 نوفمبر 2014)

قولي يا بابا كيرلس مالك​


----------



## +Sameh+ (6 نوفمبر 2014)

كل ما ابص جوة عنيك ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 نوفمبر 2014)

*انا جاى ليك 
"ايرينى ابو جابر"*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 نوفمبر 2014)

*علمني حبك ان احزن 
وانا محتاج منذ عصور لامراة تجعلني احزن
لامراه ابكي فوق ذراعيها مثل العصفور
لامرأة تجمع اجزائي 
كشظايا البلور المكسور
علمني حبك سيدتي اسوأ عادات
علمني افتح فنجاني
في الليلة الاف المرات
كاظم 
*​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (7 نوفمبر 2014)

ولا حاجه


----------



## soul & life (7 نوفمبر 2014)

البت ناردين بنتى مشغلة اغانى انجلش مصدعانى


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (7 نوفمبر 2014)

نفسي اسمع اشتقتلك الاطرش


----------



## +Sameh+ (7 نوفمبر 2014)

ترنيمة وقت شكوكي -فاديا-​


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 نوفمبر 2014)

*ادلل "كاظم"*​


----------



## soso a (8 نوفمبر 2014)

ايها النسيان هبنى http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=qZWCxK0rYos


----------



## soul & life (9 نوفمبر 2014)

فرحان بيك


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (9 نوفمبر 2014)

ترنيمة 
بيك افراحي ابتدأت 
واصبح لها طعم روحاني


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 نوفمبر 2014)

*حالة حب "اليسا"*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 نوفمبر 2014)

_*يدك التي حطت على كتفـي 
كحمامـة نزلت لكي تشرب 
عندي تسـاوي ألف أمنيـة 
يا ليتها تبقى و لا تذهـب 
الشمس نائـمة على كتفـي 
قبلتهـا ألفـا و لم أتعـب 
تلك الجميلة كيف أرفضهـا
يدك "كاظم"
*_​


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 نوفمبر 2014)

*مستحيل استغنى عنك 
"امال ماهر"*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (11 نوفمبر 2014)

*النور مكانه في القلوب 
احضن خلود شمس الغروب
 يتكون قد الحياه يتعيش وحيد  وسط الدروب
 اليأس ضعف وخوف جبان
 لاكن الأمل يفتح بيبان
 يتكون قد الحياه  يتعيش وحيد وسط الدروب
 المس خضار  الشجر
 حس بضياء القمر 
انئوش قلوب علي  الحجر
 علي شئ ماتندمشي أأأه
 همك اوام عديه
 امشي الطريق امشيه
 العمر ايه يرويه  غير قلب مايخفشي أأأأه
 النور مكانه في القلوب
يحضن خلود شمس الغروب
 يتكون قد الحياه يتعيش وحيد وسط الدروب
 في ناس كتير  ترضا المصير
 وناس تشوف بضمير ضرير
 يتكون قد الحياه يتعيش وحيد وسط الدروب
حلي مرار الأيام لسه الحياه ادام
  قوم لون الأحلام واوعي ماتضحكشي أأأأه
جسدك بقلبه الروح 
تداوي كل جروح 
بالسر اوعي تبوح واياك  متحلمشي أأأأه*

♫ مدحت صالح​


----------



## Alexander.t (11 نوفمبر 2014)

https://soundcloud.com/mido-ahmed-mostafa/a7jkcvywwoqe


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 نوفمبر 2014)

*شىء من بعيد ندانى 
"منير"*​


----------



## Alexander.t (11 نوفمبر 2014)

حرية - محمد منير


----------



## Alexander.t (11 نوفمبر 2014)

هانى شاكر .. ياريتنى


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (11 نوفمبر 2014)

هو انتي لسه بتسألي هاني شاكر


----------



## Alexander.t (12 نوفمبر 2014)

هيثم سعيد - هما مالهم بينا ياليل


----------



## +Sameh+ (12 نوفمبر 2014)

ترنيمة صمت رهيب​


----------



## soul & life (12 نوفمبر 2014)

عمر خيرت


----------



## +Sameh+ (13 نوفمبر 2014)

وقت شكوكي -فاديا-​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (14 نوفمبر 2014)

اليسا ... جوايا ليك


----------



## Alexander.t (16 نوفمبر 2014)

*انا مقدرش اعيش من غيرها ، انا حبيت مبحبش غيرها ، جنتى هى مش مع غيرها 
*


----------



## kawasaki (16 نوفمبر 2014)

It's Now Or Never​


----------



## kawasaki (16 نوفمبر 2014)

*Suicide & Redemption​*


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (16 نوفمبر 2014)

قصاد عيني (عمرو دياب)


----------



## johna&jesus (16 نوفمبر 2014)

زى الشمس 
رامى جمال​


----------



## تيمو (16 نوفمبر 2014)

موطني ...

[YOUTUBE]zBILyOfSim0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## kawasaki (16 نوفمبر 2014)

*دايما والله في بالي 
اه ياغايب عن عيني ليالي 

عموررري*​


----------



## johna&jesus (16 نوفمبر 2014)

*ا الحب اكبر من الي حس دموعو نزلت من الفراق و في كل واحد فينا عن غيرو المشاعر تختلف
 و كفايا عندي يكون واحشني و فاكره دايما باشتياق دانا قلبي دايما علي الوفاق علشانو زمان حلف

وقت الوداع 
تامر عاشور*


----------



## kawasaki (16 نوفمبر 2014)

*هتلاقي فين ايامنا 
هتلاقي فين احلامنا 

عمووووري*​


----------



## johna&jesus (16 نوفمبر 2014)

دوام الحال
عمرووو​


----------



## oesi no (16 نوفمبر 2014)

*كل الناس المنسيين 
انت بجد يارب فاكرهم 
*​


----------



## soul & life (16 نوفمبر 2014)

شكرا يارب


----------



## soso a (16 نوفمبر 2014)

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=KsOr624FtEM


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 نوفمبر 2014)

* ترنيمة "مال اليا وسمع صراخى"*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 نوفمبر 2014)

قوة حضورك حسب وعودك 
فرح تطيب بية القلوب 
ايمانا فيك شفانا بيك 
نؤمن بوعدك المكتوب 
القرار 
انت هو الرب شفانا انت هو الرب شفانا 
نعلن شفانا بمن اتانا وقد فدنا بنعمتة 
قوة صليبة قوة جراحة يسوع شفانا بجلدتة 
بيك التحدي معاك نعدي لاننا بيك منتصرون 
يسوع معانا اساس شفانا والفرح بيك لينا مضمون 
​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (17 نوفمبر 2014)

You raise me up


----------



## johna&jesus (18 نوفمبر 2014)

_*عشان خاطرى
المس ايدينا 
*_​


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 نوفمبر 2014)

*ومين يدوق الحب كله ويكتفي
 من السباحة في مياه من الحياة
 يانفسي هيمي واوعي في يوم توصفي
  الحب عدّى م الصفة وم الأسماء** وإوعي تفلت العيون من شمسها
 سيبي الشبه يرجع لأصله في الإله
 سيبي له روحك انتي بس يمسها
 ويشدها بالشوق ناحية قلب السما*
*  كوني صلاة وقولي ياطيب الساعات
 عيشي الصلاة تلقي الحبيب مالي السكات
 بقبلات من فمه بكلمات
 تمس بال طهر الشفاه تحيي اللي مات
ترنيمة "ومين يدوق الحب كله"
*​


----------



## johna&jesus (18 نوفمبر 2014)

_*مش بسمع حاجة 

*_​


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 نوفمبر 2014)

johna&jesus قال:


> _*مش بسمع حاجة
> 
> *_​


*ودى مين بيغنيها 
:gy0000::gy0000::gy0000:*​


----------



## johna&jesus (18 نوفمبر 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *ودى مين بيغنيها
> :gy0000::gy0000::gy0000:*​



ملكش دعوة 
وتوزيع خليك فحالك
كلمات ورينا عرض كتافك 
:gy0000::gy0000::gy0000::gy0000::gy0000:


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 نوفمبر 2014)

johna&jesus قال:


> ملكش دعوة
> وتوزيع خليك فحالك
> كلمات ورينا عرض كتافك
> :gy0000::gy0000::gy0000::gy0000::gy0000:


*وعلى كدا لحن انت مالك
 :gy0000::gy0000::gy0000:*​


----------



## johna&jesus (18 نوفمبر 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *وعلى كدا لحن انت مالك
> :gy0000::gy0000::gy0000:*​



قولى لنفسيك بقى 
:gy0000::gy0000::gy0000:


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 نوفمبر 2014)

johna&jesus قال:


> قولى لنفسيك بقى
> :gy0000::gy0000::gy0000:


*هشششششششششششششششش
:gy0000::gy0000::gy0000:*​


----------



## johna&jesus (18 نوفمبر 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *هشششششششششششششششش
> :gy0000::gy0000::gy0000:*​



  حاضر ههش  هروح اكتب حاجة  واوريهاليك  :new6::new6::new6::new6::new6::new6:


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 نوفمبر 2014)

johna&jesus قال:


> حاضر ههش  هروح اكتب حاجة  واوريهاليك  :new6::new6::new6::new6::new6::new6:


*والنبى بلالالالالاش البطة :smi420:*​


----------



## johna&jesus (18 نوفمبر 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *والنبى بلالالالالاش البطة :smi420:*​



:new6::new6::new6::new6::new6::new6::smil15::smil15::smil15::gy0000:


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 نوفمبر 2014)

johna&jesus قال:


> :new6::new6::new6::new6::new6::new6::smil15::smil15::smil15::gy0000:


:t32::t32::t32::t32::t32::t32::t32:​


----------



## johna&jesus (19 نوفمبر 2014)

:gy0000::gy0000::gy0000:





R.O.R.O قال:


> :t32::t32::t32::t32::t32::t32::t32:​


----------



## soso a (19 نوفمبر 2014)

[YOUTUBE]KsOr624FtEM[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## soso a (19 نوفمبر 2014)

[YOUTUBE]fvXbAcxboiU[/YOUTUBE]​​
​


----------



## soul & life (19 نوفمبر 2014)

جوليا بطرس


----------



## soso a (19 نوفمبر 2014)

[YOUTUBE]V37103Nz82M[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Alexander.t (20 نوفمبر 2014)

مدرسة القيصر للحب


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 نوفمبر 2014)

*حـــــالة حـــــــب "اليـــــسا"*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (22 نوفمبر 2014)

ادنو اليك ارتاح ++++++++++++++
تلقاني بالافراح 
يفيض دمع العين حبا وليس جراح 
الفرار
حبيبي سباني 
بحبة سباني 
شفاني ورواني 
بغمرة رواني 
جزبني حبة الية اتي وعيني علية 
جلست بين يدية ووقتي نساني


----------



## soul & life (22 نوفمبر 2014)

عظة / ابونا داوود لمعى


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 نوفمبر 2014)

*مش همنعك "امال ماهر"*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (23 نوفمبر 2014)

ترنيمة 
انا ساكن في حصون الصخر وليا جناح النسر


----------



## joeseph.jesus (23 نوفمبر 2014)

عظة ف الايمان


----------



## Alexander.t (23 نوفمبر 2014)

شيرين _ أنكتبلى


----------



## oesi no (23 نوفمبر 2014)

وأني الان امسككا بإيمانا واصرارى.... فباركني لإطلقك  واطلق فيك اشعاري


----------



## soul & life (23 نوفمبر 2014)

القداس


----------



## oesi no (23 نوفمبر 2014)

*الرب قريب لمن يدعوه 
*​


----------



## تيمو (23 نوفمبر 2014)

أنا حين أصلي

[YOUTUBE]LV_7U71IGpg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 نوفمبر 2014)

*مايكفنيش العمر      اني اعرفك 
    مايكفنيش أو حتي أفهم قد اية غالي عليك 
    دة عشان احس بشئ بسيط في محبتك 
    محتاج يا رب لألف عمر أعيشة ليك  
    عمر أتعلم كلامك عمر أعيش أفهم سلامك
    والف عمر اتأمل أزاي إني ليك عمر افكر لية قابلني 
    وعمر تاني عشان حاببني والف عمر اكتب كلام عن حبي فيك
مايكفنيش "هايدى منتصر"
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (24 نوفمبر 2014)

صوت المطر


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 نوفمبر 2014)

*يا أبو قلب طيب يا غني بالرحمة جيت كللتني*
*     و مسحت دموعي و ما اكتفيت بكيت معي*​ *منحتني حياة ورحمة وحفظت عنايتك روحي ليك
**     لمستني بكل نعمة شددت فىّ الباقي ليك
 ترنيمة "يابو قلب طيب"
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 نوفمبر 2014)

*امـــدح فـــى البتـــــــــول *​


----------



## johna&jesus (24 نوفمبر 2014)

وجودها مهم فحياتى وبحيــــــــــــــــــــــــــها

مكملناش 
تامر عاشور​


----------



## BITAR (25 نوفمبر 2014)

*اسمع الان 
جزء من القداس
انت يا سيدى حولت لى العقوبه خلاص ................الخ
*​


----------



## johna&jesus (25 نوفمبر 2014)

_*جيت على كرمتى كتيرررررر
تامر عاشور *_​


----------



## oesi no (25 نوفمبر 2014)

*تندة عليا وأسكتك من كتر شرى سكتك  				عن عينى مخفية*
* 				قربت ليا وبابعدك يا الهى نار محبتك جوايا مطفية*
* 				اتصرف انت يارب فيا +++ شيل الغشاوة من عنيا*
* 				رجعنى ليك*
* 				من يوم ماسبتك فرحى سابنى والهم عزبنى وتعبنى*
* 				والراحة فيك*
* 				كترت عاداتى وشهواتى وخطايايا +++ قلت اوى وقفة صلاتى واقول كفاية*
* 				هارجع واتوب القى الذنوب تجرى ورايا +++ يارب صلح العيوب خليك  				معايا*
* 				هات ايديك وامسك ايديا +++ هات ايديك وامسك ايديا*
* 				اتصرف انت يارب فيا +++ شيل الغشاوة من عنيا*
* 				رجعنى ليك*
* 				من يوم ماسبتك فرحى سابنى والهم عزبنى وتعبنى*
* 				والراحة فيك*
* 				عارف حياتى من البداية للنهاية +++ دارى بتعب قلبى وشقايا والخبايا*
* 				مكشوفة قدامك دوايا انت وشفايا +++معاك فى وقت الخوف حماية وبيك  				عزايا*
* 				ولا حد غيرك دارى بيا*
* 				اتصرف انت يارب فيا +++ شيل الغشاوة من عنيا*
* 				رجعنى ليك*
* 				من يوم ماسبتك فرحى سابنى والهم عزبنى وتعبنى*
* 				والراحة فيك*​


----------



## johna&jesus (25 نوفمبر 2014)

انا مستهلش 
ابونا موسى رشدى


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 نوفمبر 2014)

*انا مسبى فيك 
"ابونا موسى رشدى"*​


----------



## johna&jesus (26 نوفمبر 2014)

حم_*زة نمرة
انسان
*_​


----------



## kawasaki (26 نوفمبر 2014)

*Suicide & Redemption*​


----------



## kawasaki (27 نوفمبر 2014)

*اغيب اغيب 
عمووووري*​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (27 نوفمبر 2014)

* أنا حى بيك يا شمس الحياة متكون من تراب وروحى فى الاله يامن صنعتنى وسكنت في (آه) وشىء بيشدنى من أرضى للسماء وياه محلاه تسبيح إنسان سابح لله وفى مرآه شايف ، واخد ، رايح لله وشىء جواه بيزيد ويفيض ويقول الله ياالله
* شهيقى وزفيرى مرهون بنسمتك وتكونينى ومصيرى موجود بكلمتك قوللى أنا بحبك هالاقينى كلى عندك وأما ترجعنى لىّ هارجع واشتاق لقربك
* فى الحضرة أسالنى فينى آلاقينى فى إتجاه وجهك وآلاقى عينى مفتوحه للصلاه مطرح ماالقلب ساكن بأسكن على رجاء تتغير الأماكن وألبس سكن السماء
* ويسافر بىّ نورك وأدوق فى الرحلة شىء من الحق فى حضورك يشبعنى فى الطريق واهيم وأنا بغنى فى دواير من ضياء يرقص قلبى وكأنى طفل ف أيدين باباه
* حبك عملنى كائن بيعيش عالحب فيك ويتدفى المهابة ويروح بمخافة ليك جمراتك تحمى قلب العابد من اى موت لما يريدك ويقبل يموت حب فى سكوت


----------



## johna&jesus (27 نوفمبر 2014)

الانجيـــــــــل


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (27 نوفمبر 2014)

نفسي اسمع  عمار الكوفي


----------



## +Sameh+ (28 نوفمبر 2014)

في كل يوم دايماً يا بابا بتتأمل..​


----------



## soso a (28 نوفمبر 2014)

*هل جلست في هدوء *
​


----------



## soso a (28 نوفمبر 2014)

*انا جاى ومسنود على وعدك*
​


----------



## soso a (28 نوفمبر 2014)

*وهـاعشلك*
​


----------



## soso a (28 نوفمبر 2014)

*القلب المحتاج لحنان*
​


----------



## soso a (28 نوفمبر 2014)

* سلطانك اعظم سلطان*
​


----------



## soso a (28 نوفمبر 2014)

*ترانيم ماهر فايز - احبك *
​


----------



## johna&jesus (28 نوفمبر 2014)

مناقشة عائليه دينية  بس مش حادة


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (28 نوفمبر 2014)

هرمي كل اتكالي عليك . وعلى كلامك هرمي الشبكة 
كل حياتي ملك اديك .. ايد مين غيرك تدي البركة


----------



## johna&jesus (28 نوفمبر 2014)

_*حلم اهم
المس ايدينا​*_


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 نوفمبر 2014)

*يا ابو قلب طيب 
"هايدى منتصر"*​


----------



## johna&jesus (28 نوفمبر 2014)

لا تتركنى اشرد​


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 نوفمبر 2014)

*افتح فاى بالتسبيح 
"بولس ملاك"*​


----------



## oesi no (30 نوفمبر 2014)

*المكالمة ... هشام الجخ 
*​


----------



## johna&jesus (30 نوفمبر 2014)

_*يارب اعمل من اجل اسمك
ابونا داود لمعى *_​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (30 نوفمبر 2014)

فيروووووووووووووووز


----------



## johna&jesus (30 نوفمبر 2014)

_*وقف دماغك 
لابوناداود
*_​


----------



## +Sameh+ (2 ديسمبر 2014)

وقت شكوكي-فاديا-​


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 ديسمبر 2014)

*ايديــك محوطــــانى *​


----------



## +Sameh+ (3 ديسمبر 2014)

ترنيمة مش راجع ليكي تاني​


----------



## +Sameh+ (4 ديسمبر 2014)

نقشتني على كفك -أيمن كفروني-​


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 ديسمبر 2014)

*انا لما جيتلك *​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (5 ديسمبر 2014)

صوت الصمت


----------



## +Sameh+ (5 ديسمبر 2014)

موسيقى هادية​


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 ديسمبر 2014)

*انا وليلى "كاظم"*​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (5 ديسمبر 2014)

موسيقي استرخاء


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 ديسمبر 2014)

*انا امتى نسيتك 
"شيما هلالى"*​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (5 ديسمبر 2014)

عنيكي صافيين 
منيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر


----------



## soso a (6 ديسمبر 2014)

يا من تميتني عني وفيك تحييني 
كل ما في الكون حلم انت اليقظة فيه.
 
ما عاد منظر فيها يحجبك عني 
اذا ما ابصرت بك يا نوري وعيني.
 
حظي ومنيتي انت وبهذا تخليني
من كل ما لا ينشد لك بترنيمي.
 
وبقربك يفارقني قلبي وما فيه
وفي بعدي لا اصبر عنك يا سكني ومسيري.
 
هونت لي هنا الغربه بوجهك الباقي
وان تعثرت بها حركت اشواقي ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 ديسمبر 2014)

*سيبولى قلبى
 "ميادة الحناوى"*​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (7 ديسمبر 2014)

مش بسمع حاجه


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 ديسمبر 2014)

*اه من عيناه ده انا والله ماحب القلب سواه
	اه لو من قلبه يقولي ان انا هفضل على طول وياه
	وبقول لو اطول انا لحظه معاه
	ده انا اسيب الدنيا واعيش وياه
	وان جانى هواه في يوم قالي انساه
	ده انا اموت والله اه اه اه 
اه من عيناه "اصالة"
*​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (7 ديسمبر 2014)

انا عشت معاك حكايات


----------



## johna&jesus (8 ديسمبر 2014)

ايزيس
هشام الجخ


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 ديسمبر 2014)

*
     شوفت الدنيا على ايديه وبخاف من قلبي عليه*
*     وشيلني جوه عنيه اكتر من منا كنت اتمنا*
*     لو لفيت ياما بلاد مش هعرف زيه ملاك*
*     ونصيبى معاه يا معاه وياه انا عايشه في جنه*
*     هو حبيبي اللي اتمنيته يكون ليا*
*     كل ما فيه اجمل من الدنيا دي في عنيا *
*     ووجوده معايا في عمري ده احلى هدية*
*     نساني ايام كانت فعلا صعبه عليا
هو حبيبى "اصالة"
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 ديسمبر 2014)

بتفهمنى وتحس بيا
​


----------



## johna&jesus (9 ديسمبر 2014)

_*اشتياق الله للتوبه 
ابونا داود لمعى
​*_


----------



## +Sameh+ (11 ديسمبر 2014)

ترنيمة اني لرافع..  ​


----------



## kawasaki (12 ديسمبر 2014)

*The Day That Never Comes*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (12 ديسمبر 2014)

ترنيمة ارجع يا قلبي ..​


----------



## +Sameh+ (12 ديسمبر 2014)

ترنيمة آة نسيتك ..​


----------



## Alexander.t (13 ديسمبر 2014)

حالة حب - أليسا


----------



## kawasaki (14 ديسمبر 2014)

*element_eighty
broken_promises​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 ديسمبر 2014)

* يا م ر ى م *​


----------



## soul & life (14 ديسمبر 2014)

شكرا يارب مجدا ليك ...


----------



## +Sameh+ (14 ديسمبر 2014)

ترنيمة حنونة ومعينة -مريم شوقي-​


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 ديسمبر 2014)

*سبت فراغ كبير 
"عمرو دياب"*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 ديسمبر 2014)

*حب كل حياتى 
" اليســــا "*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (15 ديسمبر 2014)

*مشغوله الناس عني علي طول
وانت مشغول بيا ومسؤل عني
ولو عنك بعدي يطول
بترجع نفسي لو ضلت ...

احتجت لناس بعدت عني
ونديت عملوا مش سامعني
وحدك انت يارب تعنني
وحدك تحيي القلب الميت .

♫ مشغولة الناس
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 ديسمبر 2014)

*دايما والله فى بالى 
"عمرو دياب"*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (15 ديسمبر 2014)

اوقات بتوب -هايدي-
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 ديسمبر 2014)

*خذنى بقرب قلبك *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 ديسمبر 2014)

ساعات بضحك ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 ديسمبر 2014)

*أدنو اليك ارتاح *​


----------



## kawasaki (16 ديسمبر 2014)

*Nirvana 
 Smell like teen spirit*​


----------



## soul & life (16 ديسمبر 2014)

عمر خيرت


----------



## soso a (16 ديسمبر 2014)

كيفك انت


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 ديسمبر 2014)

*نسيت النوم *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 ديسمبر 2014)

*بعدك بتحبو 
♪ وائل جسار
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 ديسمبر 2014)

*اه من عيناه 
"اصاله"*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 ديسمبر 2014)

انا بنسحب

جسار
​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 ديسمبر 2014)

*1- يارب أنا باجيلك قلبي مليان بحيرة
مشتاق إليك ياربي تملاني بالسلام
أنا مهما بعدت عنك بتردني لحضنك
مافيش أحن منك يملاني بالأمان
القرار - ربي باهرب إليك من ضعفي باجري عليك
مافي أمل غير فيك بتردني إليك
2- ياما قاسيت كتير من حملي التقيل
ولاقيتني ماشي وحدي في طريق صعب وطويل
ماهنش عليك تسيبني لظروف كانت أقوي مني
مديت إيدك شفتني بحنان مالوش مثيل
3- لما نظرت إليك لقيت صورتي في عينيك
بسرعة لجأت ليك وفي حضنك أرتميت
سمعت نبضات قلبك اللي بتعلن عن حبك
لمست دفء حضنك لما قربت إليك*​


----------



## soul & life (17 ديسمبر 2014)

بسمع نفسى


----------



## +Sameh+ (17 ديسمبر 2014)

Music
​


----------



## Alexander.t (18 ديسمبر 2014)

شايف البحر - عبير نعمه


----------



## soso a (18 ديسمبر 2014)

انت الشفيع الاكرم


----------



## +Sameh+ (18 ديسمبر 2014)

محتاج لإيدك يا ربي -ساتر ميخائيل-
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 ديسمبر 2014)

*علمنا يا اغلى صديق *​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (19 ديسمبر 2014)

[YOUTUBE]sA3DKDxF8Qs[/YOUTUBE]

يا سيد انت كل ما لي .. سلامي ف دنيتي 
قدني ف طريقي الي الابدية .. فبروحك اقتدي 
فماذا تربحي يا نفسي لو الكون بيدك 
بعريك لا تستحي .. دعيه بثوبه يسترك


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 ديسمبر 2014)

*انا مسبى فيك
"ابونا موسى رشدى"*​


----------



## oesi no (19 ديسمبر 2014)

*اسمعنى
 حمزة نمرة 
*​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (19 ديسمبر 2014)

مرتاح البال ... المس ادينا


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (20 ديسمبر 2014)




----------



## soul & life (20 ديسمبر 2014)

[YOUTUBE]HyTZQ6UCakQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## soso a (22 ديسمبر 2014)

دنيا سمير 
قصه شتا


----------



## +Sameh+ (22 ديسمبر 2014)

تأمل في وقت الحزن -البابا شنودة-
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (24 ديسمبر 2014)

صلاة باكر -فريق الشهيد ابو فام-
​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (24 ديسمبر 2014)

مزمور صغيرا كنت في بيت ابي ... بالصوت الملائكي .. ابونا يواقيم


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (25 ديسمبر 2014)

*القداس الغريغوري
ابونا يوسف اسعد
*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (26 ديسمبر 2014)

ترنيمة علمني انتظرك يا رب
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (27 ديسمبر 2014)

ترنيمة علمني اكون​


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 ديسمبر 2014)

*حــــالة حـــــب "اليــسا"*​


----------



## joeseph.jesus (27 ديسمبر 2014)

[YOUTUBE]Ar5ZwRuR0lU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (27 ديسمبر 2014)

ترنيمة .. انا اناء اسود


----------



## kawasaki (28 ديسمبر 2014)

*Are You Lonesome Tonight
ELVIS*​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (28 ديسمبر 2014)

ترنيمة .. خذني بقرب قلبك


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (28 ديسمبر 2014)

SECRET ANGEL قال:


> ترنيمة .. انا اناء اسود



هو انا ليه مش بعرف حاجه عن الترانيم دي.

نفسي اعرف ترانيم جديده هاديه ..​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (28 ديسمبر 2014)

George Michael - Jesus To A Child​


----------



## kawasaki (28 ديسمبر 2014)

*وياه 
عموووووري*​


----------



## johna&jesus (28 ديسمبر 2014)

الاغانى الشعبى هى الحل الوحيد 
للصحيان
هههههههههههه


----------



## paul iraqe (28 ديسمبر 2014)

[YOUTUBE]tDenP7I_SE4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## kawasaki (29 ديسمبر 2014)

*خلتني نسيت العالم 
عمووووري​*


----------



## +Sameh+ (29 ديسمبر 2014)

ترنيمة في وسط همومي​


----------



## +Sameh+ (29 ديسمبر 2014)

ترنيمة جوة قلبي​


----------



## joeseph.jesus (29 ديسمبر 2014)

قداس الميلاد علي نور سات


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (29 ديسمبر 2014)

*دقي دقي ♫♫ يااجراس النهاردة عيد ♪♪*​


----------



## kawasaki (30 ديسمبر 2014)

*All Nightmare Long​*


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (30 ديسمبر 2014)

ترنيمة .. كل سنة وانا خدامك


----------



## kawasaki (30 ديسمبر 2014)

*Nirvana 
 Smell like teen spirit*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 ديسمبر 2014)

*سئمت من كل وعودى الكاذبة فاسمع لصوت كلماتى التائبة
 اطلقنى حرا سيدى اطلقنى حرا واكسر قيودى سيدى اطلقنى حرا
ترنيمة "اطلقنى حرا سيدى"
*​


----------



## soul & life (30 ديسمبر 2014)

فيروز


----------



## joeseph.jesus (30 ديسمبر 2014)

soul & life قال:


> فيروز



اي اغنية لها ؟


----------



## joeseph.jesus (30 ديسمبر 2014)

فيلم the hobbit


----------



## joeseph.jesus (30 ديسمبر 2014)

[YOUTUBE]C9ib9tivZIM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## +Sameh+ (31 ديسمبر 2014)

ترنيمة جوة قلبي​


----------



## soso a (31 ديسمبر 2014)

*ترنيمة كل سنة وانا خدامك*
​


----------



## soso a (31 ديسمبر 2014)

*ترنيمة"كللت السنة بجودك"*
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (31 ديسمبر 2014)

*ترنيمة " هبدأ سنة جديدة "*​


----------



## joeseph.jesus (31 ديسمبر 2014)

فيروز , طلعت يا محلا نورها


----------



## soso a (1 يناير 2015)

لن اتصل بك


----------



## joeseph.jesus (1 يناير 2015)

the Good Shepherd


----------



## soso a (1 يناير 2015)

انا الفرخة ^-^


----------



## paul iraqe (2 يناير 2015)

ودعيني
غناء - جي فاير

[YOUTUBE]TFLO6WrOKn4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## soso a (2 يناير 2015)

شط القلوب


----------



## thunderbolt (3 يناير 2015)

كنت اسمع اغنية فيروز نسم علينا الهوا


----------



## +Sameh+ (3 يناير 2015)

القداس الغريغوري -أبونا يوسف أسعد-​


----------



## +Sameh+ (3 يناير 2015)

ترنيمة علمني انتظرك​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (3 يناير 2015)

انتبه ع حالك .. وائل جسار


----------



## paul iraqe (4 يناير 2015)

[YOUTUBE]StyMGUovNg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## paul iraqe (4 يناير 2015)

[YOUTUBE]y4lbJ661h6o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## paul iraqe (4 يناير 2015)

انا وليلى

[YOUTUBE]71JP4fJCsRc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## +Sameh+ (4 يناير 2015)

ترنيمة حنونة ومعينة -مريم شوقي-​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (5 يناير 2015)

*دي إيديك محوطاني
في حضنك وضماني
بعناية إلهية 
هي كل ضماني ..

ترنيمة ♫
ايديك محوطاني ♪
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (5 يناير 2015)

*لما الحمل بيتقل يتقل فوق اكتافي
لما الشر بشوكه بيجرح قدمي الحافي
لما مراره كل خطية تمرر حلقي
القي دموع التوبه ياربي
دوايا الشافي ...

ترنيمة ♪ 
♫ لما الحمل
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 يناير 2015)

*انا مسبى فيك *

*"ابونا موسى رشدى"*​


----------



## joeseph.jesus (5 يناير 2015)

التبشير الملائكي 

جومانه مدور


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (5 يناير 2015)

مشاعر 
شيرين


----------



## +Sameh+ (6 يناير 2015)

ترنيمة جوة قلبي​


----------



## kawasaki (7 يناير 2015)

* The Day That Never Comes*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 يناير 2015)

*حالة حب "اليسا"*​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (8 يناير 2015)

ترنيمة انا مطمن وانا وياه 
1- أنا مطمن وأنا وياه أصله نقشني على كفيه
أمشي فخور وأنا ماشى معاه زي الطفل في إيد ولديه
القرار - أصل أبويا هو إلهى هو صنعني وهو فدانى
إزاي بعد ما جه ونجانى أنسى وأقول انه بينسانى
2- أمشى وأرفرف أنا بجناحي من فرحتي أنى ليسوع
يوم عن يوم بتزيد أفراحي مهما قابلت عطش أو جوع
3- أنت يا ربي كل سلامي أنت الراحة لكل جريح
لحظة بلحظة رأيت أيامي مش متروكة لعصف الريح


----------



## +Sameh+ (8 يناير 2015)

Music
​


----------



## kawasaki (8 يناير 2015)

*Edith Piaf 
 La Foule*​


----------



## joeseph.jesus (8 يناير 2015)

the passion of the Christ


----------



## +Sameh+ (8 يناير 2015)

لحن بي نيشتي
​


----------



## soul & life (8 يناير 2015)

اعطنى الناى .. فيروز


----------



## +Sameh+ (9 يناير 2015)

القداس الغريغوري -ابونا يوسف اسعد -​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (9 يناير 2015)

ترنيمة بفضل نعمتك (ابونا موسى.. ماريان جورج)
بفضل نعمتك .. وعمق رحمتك اتي لمحبتك .. وارتمي عليك اروي ظمأ قلبي .. وشوقي وحبي فراحتي ياربي .. وحاجتي اليك
تحمدك الشفاه .. وتنحني الجباه لشخصك يا الله .. فانت خالقها تسبح القلوب .. امامك تذوب فاسمك مهوب .. وانت سيدها
الهي ما ابهاك .. ما اعظم غناك فعيشي في رضاك .. شوقي ولذتي لذا انتظرتك .. وعيني نحوك وتحت ظلك .. تطيب جلستي

إلهي صخرتي .. حصني وقوتي وكل بهجتى.. بقربك يسوع يا فرحتي بك .. فزت بحبك وقرب قلبك .. احبك يسوع

[YOUTUBE]uEkOiuAQPz8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## +Sameh+ (9 يناير 2015)

ترنيمة يا صاحب الحنان
​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (10 يناير 2015)

ترنيمة 
حبك شئ احترنا فيه ..

حبك شئ احترنا فيه
زى الهوا دايما بنلاقيه
شمس تدفى ليل البردانين
نور ينور عتمة الحياه
اصله جاى من اعظم اله
مية حلوة تروى العطشنين
سألت نفسى مين حبنى 
حاسس بحضنه بيضمنى
مين اللى عنده قلب طيب
دايما قريب بيحسنى
وتفوت سنين يايسوع علينا
عايشين فى حضنك حبك مالينا
فى هدوء ملايكة عايشين نصلى
تفضل تملى قدام عنينا


----------



## +Sameh+ (10 يناير 2015)

ترنيمة اني لرافع -الفريق القبطي الارثوذوكسي-
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 يناير 2015)

*دايما والله فى بالى 
"عمرو دياب"*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 يناير 2015)

*بعد الليالى *​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (10 يناير 2015)

ترنيمة .. 
دايس على عسلك يا عالم


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 يناير 2015)

*سافر عند القمر 
"عمور"*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (11 يناير 2015)

*ياحبيبي اهو بقولها بكل اللهجات وبعلو الصوت
ولو عايزني اخترعلك لهجه حبيبي انا جاهز موت
هالبه هالبه .. برشا برشا .. مره مره .. كتير كتير
بزاف وايد اوي اوي

تامر حسني 

*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (11 يناير 2015)

*محتاجة حد يخاف عليا مش ابقي خايفة معاه
لو قولت أأأه الاقيه حضني بجد من جواه

♫اليسا
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (11 يناير 2015)

*تأمل
لا تفقد الرجاء

البابا شنوده ♥
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (11 يناير 2015)

لولا النعمة 
ما كنت اشوفك 
ولا كان لي مكان في سماك


----------



## +Sameh+ (11 يناير 2015)

القداس الغريغوري -أبونا يوسف أسعد-
​


----------



## joeseph.jesus (11 يناير 2015)

[YOUTUBE]6Ex8GrM2loE[/YOUTUBE]

برنامج يسوع الطريق  :yaka:


----------



## +Sameh+ (11 يناير 2015)

لحن بي نيشتي
​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (11 يناير 2015)

ترنيمة 
شمالك تحت رأسي يمينك تعانقني


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 يناير 2015)

*ادنو اليك ارتاح *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 يناير 2015)

*متاخدة من الايام "شيرين"*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (11 يناير 2015)

*خدني الحنين بعد السنين جبني هنا
هنا في المكان اللي اتولد فيه حلمنا

♪ فؤش
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (12 يناير 2015)

*اليسا
اجمل احساس 
*​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (12 يناير 2015)

القداس الحبشي ...


----------



## +Sameh+ (12 يناير 2015)

ارباع الناقوس
​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (12 يناير 2015)

ترنيمة 
مين احن منك


----------



## +Sameh+ (12 يناير 2015)

ترنيمة بالدموع يارب كلمتك
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (12 يناير 2015)

حدث في تلك الليلة​


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 يناير 2015)

*غريبة الناس "وائل جسار"*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 يناير 2015)

*انا مسبى فيك
"ابونا موسى رشدى"*​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (13 يناير 2015)

ترنيمة 
مابتنساش ابدا ياربي


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 يناير 2015)

*ومين يدوق الحب كله ويكتفى 
"ماهر فايز"*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (13 يناير 2015)

الترنيمة دي بالصوت والموسيقى والاداء دة بتحرك المشاعر اوي تجاه ربنا .. بتاخدني لعالم تاني خالص
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sTtgXPYzDEU

​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (14 يناير 2015)

*سامحنا يافدينا
باركنا يايسوع
عيوننا بتترجاك
مليانه بالدموع

*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (14 يناير 2015)

*تأمل حوار مع الله
البابا شنودة ♥
*​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (14 يناير 2015)

ترنيمة .. 
انا حي بيك يا شمس الحياة


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (14 يناير 2015)

ترنيمة .. 
انا حي بيك يا شمس الحياة


----------



## +Sameh+ (14 يناير 2015)

اوقات بتوب -هايدي-
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (14 يناير 2015)

بقالي مدة كبيرة -هايدي-
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 يناير 2015)

*انا الخاطى "شادى شوكت"*​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (15 يناير 2015)

ترنيمة .. 
الرب حنان ورحيم


----------



## +Sameh+ (15 يناير 2015)

ترنيمة يا صاحب الحنان
​


----------



## joeseph.jesus (15 يناير 2015)

علي مهلك , فيروز


----------



## اني بل (15 يناير 2015)

بسمع صوت ربنا ..


----------



## +Sameh+ (15 يناير 2015)

ترنيمة لم ترى عين 
​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (15 يناير 2015)

ترنيمة 
سألوذ بحضنك ...


----------



## اني بل (15 يناير 2015)

ترانيم حلوة 
بحب يدك المثقوبة


----------



## اني بل (15 يناير 2015)

[YOUTUBE]Q4yvm8tcP00[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## kawasaki (15 يناير 2015)

*القداس الباسيلي *​


----------



## +Sameh+ (16 يناير 2015)

ترنيمة انا مستاهلش -هايدي-
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (16 يناير 2015)

اشتقنا ليك -هايدي-
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (17 يناير 2015)

تأمل يجرح ويعصب -البابا شنودة-
​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (17 يناير 2015)

ترنيمة 
حبك شئ احتارنا فيه


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (17 يناير 2015)

كما يشتاق الآيل إلي جداول المياه هكذا تشتاق نفسي إليك يا الله.​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (17 يناير 2015)

لا آنا بل المسيح .​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (17 يناير 2015)

ترنيمة 
يارب اسمع صلاتي


----------



## +Sameh+ (17 يناير 2015)

ترنيمة لا لا تتركني وحدي
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (18 يناير 2015)

*القداس 
ابونا يوسف اسعد
*​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (18 يناير 2015)

ترنيمة 
مين غيرك بيحن عليا


----------



## grges monir (18 يناير 2015)

انا بشوف مش بسمع
قداس عيد الغطاس من ملبورن باستراليا على سى تى فى  
الانبا موسى


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 يناير 2015)

*ترنيمة "انا ما بيشبع قلبى"*​


----------



## kawasaki (18 يناير 2015)

*هاتسيبني خلاص وانا هارضي 
محدش مات من الوحده .....وعادي 
ما انا قبلك عيشت لوحدي 

تموره *​


----------



## +Sameh+ (19 يناير 2015)

ترنيمة: في دموعي
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (19 يناير 2015)

اوقات بتوب -هايدي-
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (20 يناير 2015)

*قلبي الضرير سابك كتير
وتــــــــاه
لكن قلبك كبير يايسوع هترحمني
رجعني ليك ثبتني فيك
تعبــــان
ورحتي بين ايديك سامحني واغفرلي ..

*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (20 يناير 2015)

*انا خايف طمني ياربي
دايما احس اني حيران
حاسس كل مشاكل الدنيا
جوه في قلبي واخده مكان ..

♪انا خايف
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (20 يناير 2015)

*بكره هتدبر والخير هيكون اكبر
دي مشيئته مش اكتر
وربنا معانا

♪ بكره هتدبر
*​


----------



## joeseph.jesus (20 يناير 2015)

[YOUTUBE]ATILVnx_Ek0[/YOUTUBE]

يامريم البكر فقتي الشمس و القمرَ


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 يناير 2015)

*مشاعر "شيرين"*​


----------



## oesi no (20 يناير 2015)

*كبرتك على سيدك 
أصالة نصرى 
*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (21 يناير 2015)

ترنيمة ندعيلك الله يعينك
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (21 يناير 2015)

آجيوس -ابونا يوسف اسعد-
​


----------



## joeseph.jesus (21 يناير 2015)

شال -  فيروز 

مرخى على الشعر شال لرندلي  هلا هلا به بها بالجمال  من يا حباب الكؤوس من جملك  من فصلك حلواً كحلم العروس  لم ثنية تشتكي ثم تغيب  هم يا حبيب بلوني الليلكي  هم لا تقرب يدا هم بالنظر  أبقي الأثر ما لم يزل موصدا  يا طيب شال تلم عنه النجوم  و بي هموم لأن يرى أو يشم  قيض لي موعد في ظل شال  ترى الخيال سكنى و مستنجد  ما لي سألت الزهر عن منزلي  فقيل لي هناك خلف القمر


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 يناير 2015)

*انا بعشقك
♪ميادة الحناوي
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 يناير 2015)

*هو حبيبى "اصالة"*​


----------



## joeseph.jesus (22 يناير 2015)

شال  . فيروز

[YOUTUBE]NBz0Rqp2aqA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## soso a (22 يناير 2015)

*كيفك انت*
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (22 يناير 2015)

ترنيمة يا الهي اعمق الحب هواك
​


----------



## oesi no (22 يناير 2015)

*اصابك عشق عبد الرحمن محمد 
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 يناير 2015)

*جوايا ليك "اليسا"*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (23 يناير 2015)

ترنيمة محتاج لايدك
​


----------



## fredyyy (23 يناير 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5tBLukxYp7g


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 يناير 2015)

*يايسوع يانور ياللي الظلام عندك يدوب ويختفي
 ياللي السجين في محضرك ينفك قيده ويتعفي
 ياروح ياحياة والموت ده مات حتي المريض بيتشفي
 والحزن يهرب والفرح ييجي ويشع نور ماينطفي 
يا يسوع يا نور "ابونا موسى رشدى"
*​


----------



## soul & life (23 يناير 2015)

غادة شبير


----------



## fredyyy (24 يناير 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HydV7761g0w


----------



## fredyyy (24 يناير 2015)

*ياسلام على حبه ياسلام 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jL6peNNW0eI*


----------



## soul & life (24 يناير 2015)

عيناك


----------



## joeseph.jesus (24 يناير 2015)

soul & life قال:


> عيناك


ماجدة الرومي ؟


----------



## joeseph.jesus (24 يناير 2015)

[YOUTUBE]trlgIqB4qxc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## fredyyy (24 يناير 2015)

يارب إسمع صلاتي ... وحتى إن آخر باب إتسد هلمس هدب ثوبك 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1px3ydmKnog


----------



## +Sameh+ (24 يناير 2015)

اغنية: الوقت بيسرقنا -دنيا سمير -
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (25 يناير 2015)

تأمل علاقتك مع الله - البابا شنودة -
​


----------



## soul & life (25 يناير 2015)

يا ضلى يا روحى


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (25 يناير 2015)

ترتيلة 
طلبتك من عمق قلبي


----------



## +Sameh+ (25 يناير 2015)

ترنيمة: بغفر ياربي
​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (25 يناير 2015)

ترنيمة 
مين احن منك


----------



## +Sameh+ (26 يناير 2015)

ترنيمة: قلبي الخفاق
​


----------



## joeseph.jesus (26 يناير 2015)

[YOUTUBE]9Imy_EBLQ9k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (26 يناير 2015)

*ساعات ساعات
احب عمري واعشق الحاجات

♪ الصبوحه
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (26 يناير 2015)

أنت عارفنى _ تاسونى مارى


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 يناير 2015)

*يا مرايتي يلي بتعرفي حكايتي انت بتعرفي شو شفت وبتعرفي من شو خفت 
كم مره بوشك أوقفت قلتلك هايدي نهايتي.
يا مرايتى "اليسا"
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 يناير 2015)

* كوكتيل ♪ فيروزيات*​


----------



## Alexander.t (27 يناير 2015)

زيدينى عشقاً - للقيصر


----------



## joeseph.jesus (27 يناير 2015)

المسبحة الوردية -  اسرار الحزن


----------



## YOYO JESUS (27 يناير 2015)

*بتوحشنى
حسام حبيب
*​


----------



## kawasaki (27 يناير 2015)

*بعدت ليه 
عمووووري*​


----------



## soul & life (27 يناير 2015)

فيروزيات


----------



## +Sameh+ (27 يناير 2015)

غريبا عشت في الدنيا ..
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (28 يناير 2015)

*مسالتنيش
رامى صبرى
*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (28 يناير 2015)

تأمل توبني يا رب فأتوب.. -البابا شنودة -
​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (28 يناير 2015)

القداس الحبشي ..


----------



## +Sameh+ (28 يناير 2015)

تأمل لتكن مشيئتك -البابا شنودة-
​


----------



## soso a (28 يناير 2015)

يلا عادى مش حكايه يلا عادى مش حكايه
يعني مش طالبه دراما
مش حتفرق شيء معايا حتى مش حتسيب علامه
اما اعراض انسحباك من حياتى مش قضيه
مش حلومك مش هعيش جوه شخصيه الضحيه
يلا عادى يلا عادى

و يلا عادى هى جات على جرح يعنى
ما الجراح بالكوم في قلبى عادى يعنى
بس كان في شبر فاضى حط جرحك فيه و زود
اسمى جوه الخانه ماضى و جرحى فى خانه التعود

و في خانات الذكريات حط اسمك فى المواجع
تحت خانه الملحوظات اكتب ان الجرح واجع
أما فى الخانه هنرجع اكتب انه معدش نافع

انت حاجة من الحاجات اللى فى حياتى كتيره
لو بترتيب الخانات انت فى الخانه الاخيرة
انت جاهل في المشاعر والكلام وياك خساره
فى امتحان الغدر قادر تبقى أول و بجداره

وفى خانات الذكريات حط اسمك فى المواجع
تحت خانه الملحوظات اكتب ان الجرح واجع
أما فى الخانه هنرجع اكتب انه معدش نافع

و يلا عادى هى جات على جرح يعنى
ما الجراح بالكوم في قلبى عادى يعنى


----------



## soul & life (28 يناير 2015)

وفى خانات الذكريات حط اسمك فى المواااجع
تحت خانة الملحوظاات اكتب ان الجرح ووواجع


----------



## ABOTARBO (28 يناير 2015)

صوت المروحة رغم اننا فى الشتا


----------



## kawasaki (28 يناير 2015)

*بيني وبينك ايه ..غير الهوا ريحني 
انا سهران لياليه ..
وانتا اللي بتجرحني 
حتي في عز خصامنا بهديك احلي سلام .واذا ...
اذا كان عندك كلمه ..لاء ..انا عندي كلام​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (28 يناير 2015)

kawasaki قال:


> *بيني وبينك ايه ..غير الهوا ريحني
> انا سهران لياليه ..
> وانتا اللي بتجرحني
> حتي في عز خصامنا بهديك احلي سلام .واذا ...
> اذا كان عندك كلمه ..لاء ..انا عندي كلام​*



يازلام هههههههههههههه

ايه الناس الرومانسية دى :smile02


----------



## YOYO JESUS (28 يناير 2015)

*ياعايش بعيونى
يارا
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (28 يناير 2015)

بوبوس


----------



## YOYO JESUS (28 يناير 2015)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> بوبوس


*ونعمة الاستماع والله :smile02
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (28 يناير 2015)

بوبوس


----------



## My Rock (28 يناير 2015)

هعلن انجيلي بسلطان إلهي
فاديا بزي


----------



## +Sameh+ (28 يناير 2015)

تأمل: لتكن مشيئتك -البابا شنودة-
​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (29 يناير 2015)

ترنيمة 
ملاكي الحارس


----------



## +Sameh+ (29 يناير 2015)

تأمل: حروب الشياطين -البابا شنودة-
​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (29 يناير 2015)

ترنيمة 
انا ملكك انت وخدامك ..


----------



## YOYO JESUS (29 يناير 2015)

*ترنيمة
يايسوع تعبان
*​


----------



## joeseph.jesus (29 يناير 2015)

اعطني الناي . فيروز


----------



## YOYO JESUS (29 يناير 2015)

*وهى عاملة اية دلوقتى
عمرو دياب
بصوت مينا عطا 
*​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (29 يناير 2015)

ترنيمة 
هرمي كل اتكالي عليك


----------



## +Sameh+ (29 يناير 2015)

ترنيمة: بالدموع يارب كلمتك
​


----------



## soso a (30 يناير 2015)

[YOUTUBE]-Pu_QMke228[/YOUTUBE]​​
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (30 يناير 2015)

تأمل القطعة الأولى من صلاة النوم -البابا شنودة-
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (30 يناير 2015)

*رامى صبرى
مسالتنيش
*​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (30 يناير 2015)

ترنيمة 
مرتاح البال


----------



## YOYO JESUS (30 يناير 2015)

[YOUTUBE]Xb6snvditbg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## +Sameh+ (31 يناير 2015)

ترنيمة: نور وملح -هايدي-
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (31 يناير 2015)

ترنيمة: شجرة تين -هايدي-
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (31 يناير 2015)

ترنيمة: أوقات بتوب -هايدي-
​


----------



## soso a (1 فبراير 2015)

*ترانيم فيلم نسر البريه*
​


----------



## soso a (1 فبراير 2015)

*ابى اناجيك*
[YOUTUBE]DQId1gK_CEU[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## +Sameh+ (1 فبراير 2015)

القداس الغريغوري -ابونا عبد المسيح الاقصري-
​


----------



## johna&jesus (1 فبراير 2015)

*ساعات بضحك 
المس ايدينا
*​


----------



## soul & life (2 فبراير 2015)

[YOUTUBE]TphBabYgaOc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## soul & life (3 فبراير 2015)

[YOUTUBE]SVJXdbZlFW0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## joeseph.jesus (3 فبراير 2015)

فيروز . حبيتك بالصيف


----------



## johna&jesus (3 فبراير 2015)

_*بالكسل الكثير يهبط السقف
ابونا داود لمعى 
 
*_​


----------



## R.O.R.O (3 فبراير 2015)

[YOUTUBE]hmIyr5Kw9vM[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## johna&jesus (3 فبراير 2015)

R.O.R.O قال:


> [YOUTUBE]hmIyr5Kw9vM[/YOUTUBE]​



حلوووووووووووة:t33::t33::t33::t33:


----------



## +Sameh+ (5 فبراير 2015)

تأمل دفعت لاسقط -البابا شنودة-
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 فبراير 2015)

*بفضل نعمتك 
"ابونا موسى رشدى"*​


----------



## johna&jesus (5 فبراير 2015)

ليه جيت عليا
احمدسعد


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 فبراير 2015)

*انا مسبى فيك 
"ابونا موسى رشدى"*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (5 فبراير 2015)

ترنيمة: علمني انتظرك يارب
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (5 فبراير 2015)

بين يديكـ راحتي -ساتر ميخائيل-
​


----------



## kawasaki (5 فبراير 2015)

*Khalihoum​*


----------



## +Sameh+ (6 فبراير 2015)

يسوع رفيقي -هايدي-
​


----------



## اني بل (6 فبراير 2015)

بسمع كلام ربنا ..


----------



## +Sameh+ (6 فبراير 2015)

كيف ترضي الله -البابا شنودة-
​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (6 فبراير 2015)

ترنيمة 
الرب حنان ورحيم


----------



## soso a (7 فبراير 2015)

احبك معنى كل وجود


----------



## joeseph.jesus (7 فبراير 2015)

ضحك اللوز . فيروز


----------



## johna&jesus (7 فبراير 2015)

_مهنش عليك
مجدى سعد
​_


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 فبراير 2015)

*انا امتى نسيتك 
"شيماء هلالى"*​


----------



## johna&jesus (8 فبراير 2015)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *انا امتى نسيتك
> "شيماء هلالى"*​[/QUOTE
> :a82::a82::a82:
> خلينا اخوات تامر حسنى


----------



## johna&jesus (8 فبراير 2015)

زى الشمس
رامى جمال


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 فبراير 2015)

johna&jesus قال:


> R.O.R.O قال:
> 
> 
> > *انا امتى نسيتك
> ...


----------



## johna&jesus (8 فبراير 2015)

R.O.R.O قال:


> johna&jesus قال:
> 
> 
> > *نحممممم حضرتك *​
> ...


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 فبراير 2015)

johna&jesus قال:


> R.O.R.O قال:
> 
> 
> > johna&jesus قال:
> ...


----------



## johna&jesus (8 فبراير 2015)

R.O.R.O قال:


> johna&jesus قال:
> 
> 
> > R.O.R.O قال:
> ...


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 فبراير 2015)

johna&jesus قال:


> مش عارف
> احلم معايا
> هوهو
> :a63::a63::a63:


*طب احلم معايا وعارفين انها اغنية 
هوهو دى ايه اللحن بتاعها leasantr*​


----------



## johna&jesus (8 فبراير 2015)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *طب احلم معايا وعارفين انها اغنية
> هوهو دى ايه اللحن بتاعها leasantr*​




شوفتها مع حبيبها
:a63::a63:
هوا هواااا
نفس المغنى
هوا ذاك المطرب
ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 فبراير 2015)

johna&jesus قال:


> شوفتها مع حبيبها
> :a63::a63:
> هوا هواااا
> نفس المغنى
> ...


*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
مش قادرة فصلتنى ضحك اواد *​


----------



## johna&jesus (8 فبراير 2015)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> مش قادرة فصلتنى ضحك اواد *​




عدى الجمايل
الله يسامحك
مش فاكر اسمالمغنى
ههههههههه


----------



## Alexander.t (8 فبراير 2015)

التحديات


اتحدى كل عشاقك ياسيدتي 

اتحداهم جميعا ان يخطو لكِ مكتوب هوىَ 

كمكاتيب غرامي 

او يجيئوكي على كثرتهم 

بحروف كحروفي وكلام ككلامي 

اتحداهم جميعا اتحداهم اتحداهم 

ان يكونوا قطره صغرى ببحري 

او يكونوا اطفؤا اعمارهم مثلما اطفئت في عينكِ ياعمري 

اتحداكِ انا اتحداكِ انا 

ان تجدي عاشقا مثلي وعصرا ذهبيا مثل عصري 

فارحلي حيث تريدين ارحلي حيث تريدين 

واضحكي وابكي فأنا اعرف ان لم تجدي 

موطنا فيه تنامين كصدري 

اتحداكِ انا


----------



## +Sameh+ (8 فبراير 2015)

فيلم: الورقة الأخيرة
​


----------



## soul & life (8 فبراير 2015)

[YOUTUBE]peFXA3Br8Wo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## johna&jesus (8 فبراير 2015)

احمد مكى
 الحاسه السابعة


----------



## kawasaki (8 فبراير 2015)

*
 Enchantment

YANNI*​


----------



## johna&jesus (8 فبراير 2015)

_*خانت الذكريات 
اصاله 
*_​


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 فبراير 2015)

*ومين يدوق الحب كله ويكتفى *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 فبراير 2015)

*ربي بقربك أجد راحتي أنت خلقتني
 أوجدتني لك قلبي لا لن يرتاح إلى أن يسكن فيك
 نفسي لك تشتاق يا إله الحب
 أعطني هذا الماء ليروي عطشي
 أعطني روحك ليحل داخلي
 فأسير معك معك وحدك
"ربى بقربك "
*​


----------



## johna&jesus (8 فبراير 2015)

دا لولاااااااااااك
حماقى


----------



## johna&jesus (8 فبراير 2015)

_*ايمان البحر درويش - محسوبكو انداس
*_​


----------



## +Sameh+ (8 فبراير 2015)

صلاة النوم -فريق ابو فام-
​


----------



## Alexander.t (10 فبراير 2015)

توووت توت كلنا هنموت
توووت توت على ايد هلفوت
توووت توت والسكه حديد
توووت توت أفهم يابعيد
توووت توت بنعيد ونزيد
توووت توت ومفيش تجديد
توووت توت حاجه للتأكيد
توووت توت انا موتت شهيد

[YOUTUBE]ZdvkTzo3wFU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## johna&jesus (10 فبراير 2015)

*افكار خاطئة عن الزواج
ابونا داود لمعى
*​


----------



## oesi no (10 فبراير 2015)

*الليالى الحلوة والشوق والمحبة من زمان والقلب شايلهم علشانك
ام كلثوم (انت عمرى ) 
*​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (10 فبراير 2015)

ترنيمة 
يارب اسمع صلاتي


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 فبراير 2015)

*انا مسبى فيك *

*"ابونا موسى رشدى"*​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (10 فبراير 2015)

ترنيمة 
انا لو عليا


----------



## johna&jesus (10 فبراير 2015)

_*ليه جيت عليا 
احمد سعد
*_​


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 فبراير 2015)

*قول يسوع 
"ماهر فايز"*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (12 فبراير 2015)

نور وملح -هايدي-

​


----------



## johna&jesus (12 فبراير 2015)

_*وبيستحى
اليسا​*_


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 فبراير 2015)

*ترنيمة
 "احبك معنى كل وجود"*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (14 فبراير 2015)

ذنوبي حمول -ابونا موسى رشدي-
​


----------



## Alexander.t (16 فبراير 2015)

https://soundcloud.com/user5755805/gmbovv7ua7s3


----------



## +Sameh+ (16 فبراير 2015)

تأمل طلبت من نحبه نفسي -البابا شنودة-
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 فبراير 2015)

*بفضــــل نعمتــــــك
"ابونــا موســــى رشــــدى"*​


----------



## كلدانية (17 فبراير 2015)

ترنيمة توبو الئ الرب​


----------



## +Sameh+ (18 فبراير 2015)

تأمل: الإكتفاء بالله -البابا شنودة-
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 فبراير 2015)

*مافيش احلى منك فى كل دنيايا 
 مش هاعيش من غيرك ولا حتى ثانية 
 ومهما الناس ينادونى وبالعالم يغرونى 
 مش هيغيرونى عن حبك يا فاديا 
 دى حياتى معاك ليها قيمة وليها معنى 
 ولا ليا سواك الخير والحب يشبعنا 
 طول ما انا وياك هفضل عايش عهد النعمة
ترنيمة "مافيش زيك انت"
*​


----------



## johna&jesus (18 فبراير 2015)

*الشبع بالحب الإلهي - ابونا داود لمعي*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 فبراير 2015)

[YOUTUBE]Ubww7XB4aoY[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## +Sameh+ (20 فبراير 2015)

ترنيمة: اني لرافع
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (22 فبراير 2015)

حاسس بضعفي -فيفيان-
​


----------



## Alexander.t (22 فبراير 2015)

https://soundcloud.com/ahmed-el-sayed-2/n0ipehg5wsf7


----------



## Alexander.t (23 فبراير 2015)

ممنوعةٌ أنتِ ..
من الدخول يا حبيبتي عليّ 
ممنوعة أن تجلسي أو تهمسي
أو تتركي يديكِ في يديّ
ممنوعة أن تحملي دمية أحضنها
أو تقرئي لي قصة الأقزام
والأميرة الحسناء والجنّية

أغطيتي بيضاء
والوقت والساعات والأيام
كلها بــيــضاء
فهل من الممكن يا حبيبتي
أن تضعي شيئاً من الأحمر
فوق الشفتي الملساء
أطلب أقلاماً فلا يعطونني أقلام
أطلب أيامي التي ليس لها أيام
أسألهم برشامةً تدخلني
في عالم الأحلام
حتى حبوب النوم قد تعودت مثلي
على الصحو فلا تنام

أن جئتني زائرة فحاولي
أن تلبسي العقود والخواتم
الغريبة الأحجار
و حاولي أن تلبسي
الغابات و الأشجار
ما يفعل المشتاق يا حبيبتي ؟؟
في هذه الزنزانة الفردية
وبيننا الأبواب والحراس
والأوامر العرفية
ما يفعله المشتاق للحب؟؟
وللعزف على الأنامل العاجية
والقلب لا يزال في الإقامة الجبرية
آه آه .. لا تشعري بالذنب يا صغيرتي
فأن كل امرأة أحببتها
قد أورثتني ذبحةً في القلب بكلماتها


----------



## +Sameh+ (23 فبراير 2015)

ترنيمة: بالدموع يارب كلمتك
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (25 فبراير 2015)

ترنيمة: أنا طبيبك
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (27 فبراير 2015)

هيا اليه يا نفسي -ايريني ابو جابر-
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 فبراير 2015)

*انا مسبى فيك 
"ابونا موسى رشدى"*​


----------



## johna&jesus (1 مارس 2015)

_*انا لحببيبى وحبيبى لى
ابونا داود لمعى
*​_


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 مارس 2015)

*مراثى ارميا *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 مارس 2015)

*نفسى ارتمى تحت رجلك *
*"هايدى منتصر"*​


----------



## johna&jesus (2 مارس 2015)

تامل
ارنى وجهك
ابونا داود
ايه الحلاوة دى​


----------



## joeseph.jesus (2 مارس 2015)

جرالي ايه 
عمرو دياب


----------



## johna&jesus (3 مارس 2015)

_*تامل اعداء الحب
ابونا داود
*_​


----------



## johna&jesus (3 مارس 2015)

_*تامل اعداء الحب
ابونا داود
*_​


----------



## R.O.R.O (3 مارس 2015)

*ارفع عينى نحوك الهى *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (3 مارس 2015)

*تأمل
تمسك بوعود الرب
البابا شنوده ♥*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (3 مارس 2015)

*تأمل
كونوا قديسين
البابا شنوده ♥*​


----------



## Alexander.t (3 مارس 2015)

إختاري

إني خيرتك فاختاري 
ما بين الموت على صدري.. 
أو فوق دفاتر أشعاري.. 
إختاري الحب.. أو اللاحب 
فجبنٌ ألا تختاري.. 
لا توجد منطقةٌ وسطى 
ما بين الجنة والنار.. 
إرمي أوراقك كاملةً.. 
وسأرضى عن أي قرار.. 
قولي. إنفعلي. إنفجري 
لا تقفي مثل المسمار.. 
لا يمكن أن أبقى أبداً 
كالقشة تحت الأمطار 
إختاري قدراً بين اثنين 
وما أعنفها أقداري.. 
مرهقةٌ أنت.. وخائفةٌ 
وطويلٌ جداً.. مشواري 
غوصي في البحر.. أو ابتعدي 
لا بحرٌ من غير دوار.. 
الحب مواجهةٌ كبرى 
إبحارٌ ضد التيار 
صلبٌ.. وعذابٌ.. ودموعٌ 
ورحيلٌ بين الأقمار.. 
يقتلني جبنك يا امرأةً 
تتسلى من خلف ستار.. 
إني لا أؤمن في حبٍ.. 
لا يحمل نزق الثوار.. 
لا يكسر كل الأسوار 
لا يضرب مثل الإعصار.. 
آهٍ.. لو حبك يبلعني 
يقلعني.. مثل الإعصار.. 
إني خيرتك.. فاختاري 
ما بين الموت على صدري 
أو فوق دفاتر أشعاري 
لا توجد منطقةٌ وسطى 
ما بين الجنة والنار..


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (4 مارس 2015)

*مين أحن منك التجأ إليه 
وفي كل ضيقي وتعبي أتكل عليه ..!

♪ترنيمة♫ مين احن منك
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (4 مارس 2015)

*تفيد بأية .. أأأأأيه ياندم , ياندم
وتعمل أأأيه ؟؟ أأية ياعتاب ..!!

♪فات المعاد
♫ام كلثوم
*​


----------



## johna&jesus (4 مارس 2015)

تامر حسنى 180 درجه​


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 مارس 2015)

*شريط الذكريات "سوما"*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (5 مارس 2015)

شهوة قلبي -فيفيان-
​


----------



## grges monir (5 مارس 2015)

بسمع برنامج 90 دقيقة:fun_lol:


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (6 مارس 2015)

*لما الحمل بيتقل يتقل فوق اكتافي
لما الشر بشوكه بيجرح قدمي الحافي
لما مرارة كل خطية تمرر حلقي
القي دموع التوبة ياربي دوايا الشافي ..

♫ ترنيمة ♪ لما الحمل

*​


----------



## johna&jesus (6 مارس 2015)

_*تأمل يا رب ‏لا تقبضني في نصف ايامي - ابونا داود لمعي*_​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (7 مارس 2015)

*ياللي بديت الرحلة معايا واثق فيك انك هتكمل
انت الفرح في وقت بكايا وانت القلب اللي بيتحمل ..

♪ ياللي بديت الرحلة
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (9 مارس 2015)

*اوقات بتوب وارجع واسيب كل الذنوب
وافضل كده علي حالتي دي .. يادوب يومين !
وبعد اليومين في حضن الشر بكون سجين
ولأني خاطي بعيش حزين .. وتفوت سنين !

ولسه تايهه سكتي وغريق في بحر خطيتي
علي خدي سايله دمعتي ايه العمل ؟؟
ياالهي نور ضلمتي ارجوك ساعدني في محنتي
رجعلي فرحي وبسمتي انت #الأمــــل ..
*
*قلبي الضرير سابك كتير وتاااااااه لكن قلبك كبير
#يايسوع هاترحمني
رجعني ليك ثبتني فيك #تعبااااااان ورحتي بين ايديك
سامحني واغفرلي ..

♪ ترنيمة ♫ اوقات بتوب

*​


----------



## johna&jesus (9 مارس 2015)

_*تأمل اسمعني صوتك - من عظه اشتياق الله للخلوة*_​


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 مارس 2015)

*مايكفنيش "هايدى منتصر"*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (9 مارس 2015)

*عايز يارب ارجع اليك انا بعيد عنك لكن بحبك
اوعي تفتكر اكمني بعيد
اني تركت محبتي ابدا
جايز انا تركت نشاطي تركت ممارساتي
تركت عبادتي لكن لم اترك محبتك ابدا
انت تعلم اني احبك ....

تأمل عايز يارب ارجع اليك
البابا شنوده ♥

*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (11 مارس 2015)

تأمل التوبة -البابا شنودة-
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (11 مارس 2015)

*دايما بتخبيني اما تهب الريح
بجناحك تداريني 
وعدك وعد صريح ..

♫ ترنيمة دايما بتخبيني
☺
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 مارس 2015)

[YOUTUBE]2l5dFY9F2fk[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## johna&jesus (11 مارس 2015)

_*تـرنيـمة كلـنا مرضى وتعابى*_​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (11 مارس 2015)

*دي ايديك محوطاني
حضناك وضماني
وعناية الهية
هي كل ضماني

♫ ترنيمة
♪ ايديك محوطاني
☺
*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (12 مارس 2015)

القداس الغريغوري -ابونا بولا ملك-
​


----------



## johna&jesus (12 مارس 2015)

_يارب لا تقبضنى فى نصف ايام
ابونا داود
_


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (13 مارس 2015)

*الليل بدموعه قاسي وياويلي من ساعاته
والصـــبر لسه ساكت وياويلي من سُكاته ...


♫ متفوتنيش انا وحدي
**♪ سيد مكاوي*​


----------



## johna&jesus (14 مارس 2015)

_*الحلم بيكبررررررررر
المس ايديناااااااا*_​


----------



## +Sameh+ (14 مارس 2015)

اشتقنا ليك -هايدي-
​


----------



## soso a (14 مارس 2015)

*ياكل مشاكل الدنيا امشي*
​


----------



## soso a (14 مارس 2015)

*احفظنى فى رضاك *
​


----------



## johna&jesus (14 مارس 2015)

[YOUTUBE]kGNmsAxbkoE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## +Sameh+ (17 مارس 2015)

حاسس بضعفي -فيفيان-
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 مارس 2015)

*لست ادري كيف امضي او متي
كل ما ادريه اننا سوف نمضي .!

قصيدة البابا شنوده
*​


----------



## johna&jesus (17 مارس 2015)

_*انزع الغم  من قلبك
تامل جبااار
ابونا داود لمعى
*_​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 مارس 2015)

*
باعت حالا تلغراف
بيقولك ليه يابني تخاف 
ده انت راعيا في وسط خراف ..!

♫ترنيمة
قولوا للصديق
*​


----------



## johna&jesus (17 مارس 2015)

_*الانسان ضعيف
ابونا
داود لمعى​*_


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 مارس 2015)

*انا مسبى فيك 
"ابونا موسى رشدى"*​


----------



## johna&jesus (17 مارس 2015)

_*لماذا يصمت الله ؟ تأمل ابونا داود لمعي​*_


----------



## +Sameh+ (20 مارس 2015)

ترنيمة: دمعة أم
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (21 مارس 2015)

*انت ,, مالك عمري
انت ,, سيد قلبي
انت ,, وحدك ربي

♪ سود يايسوع في حياتي
*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (21 مارس 2015)

ترنيمة: يانبع الحنان
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (26 مارس 2015)

الإكتفاء بالله -البابا شنودة-
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (29 مارس 2015)

*سؤال بسيط " اصالة"*​


----------



## tamav maria (30 مارس 2015)

تأمل في اسبوع الالام
لابونا داود لمعي ​


----------



## kawasaki (31 مارس 2015)

*The Day That Never Comes​*


----------



## +Sameh+ (1 أبريل 2015)

لا تتركني أشرد
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (3 أبريل 2015)

ترنيمة: دمك سال
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (3 أبريل 2015)

[YOUTUBE]NAPL2GyQl6Y[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## +Sameh+ (16 أبريل 2015)

تأمل الإكتفاء بالله -البابا شنودة-
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 أبريل 2015)

*اهواك "عبد الحليم"*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 أبريل 2015)

مالهمش في الطيب
ياقلبي ياطيب
ياللي ماشافوا منك
غير كل شئ طيب ..

♪ ايهاب توفيق​


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 أبريل 2015)

*حبيب ضحكاتى 
"راغب علامة"*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 أبريل 2015)

*اتفرج علي نفسك ياللي
فرحت كتير في اللي حصلي
وياريتك فكرت تداري ..!!
بقا جي بتندم دلوقتي
وحياتك ماتضيع وقتي
ده بنارك انا بردت ناري .!

♪ اصاله*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (19 أبريل 2015)

*تأمل
معك لا اريد شئ علي الارض ♪

البابا شنوده ♥
*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (4 مايو 2015)

ترنيمة: أنا طلبي اني اشوف المجد
​


----------



## kawasaki (12 مايو 2015)

* Orion*​


----------



## thunderbolt (20 مايو 2015)

*كنت اسمع نشيدة عاليوتيوب اسمها كما تدين تدان*


----------



## soso a (21 مايو 2015)

موطنى


----------



## soso a (28 مايو 2015)

بحبك وخايفة
 تخلص مشاعري وييجي يوم ومكونش حاسة
 مبقتش عارفة 
 أفضل معاك عايشه الهموم ولا أمشي وأنسى...​


----------



## soso a (28 مايو 2015)

غلطت انا و مين مش بيغلط كل يوم !! علشان دخلت في حب كان ما لهوش لزوم. وانا برضو في اﻷول و في اﻵخر بشر​


----------



## soso a (29 مايو 2015)

اسالونى عن يسوع 

بصوت الرائع ابونا يوسف أسعد


----------



## soso a (29 مايو 2015)

*ابونا يوسف أسعد بقى أنا أستاهل *
​


----------



## soso a (29 مايو 2015)

*أبونا يوسف أسعد*

*
*

* الله حب فالسما*
​


----------



## soso a (5 يونيو 2015)

يا اللى امامك حياتى من قبل تكوينى


----------



## soso a (8 يونيو 2015)

حبى الانانى


----------



## soso a (11 يونيو 2015)

ظروفى صعبه ​


----------



## soso a (11 يونيو 2015)

بفكر فيكـــ​


----------



## soso a (11 يونيو 2015)

بفكر فيك و مش بنساك و باقية عليك و مش هيأس
ومهما تغيب أنا فاكراك مادام عايشة و بتنفس

حرام الحب بعد سنين يضيع في كلمة ولا اتنين
حبيبي أنا و انت بني آدمين غلطنا بيبقى مش مقصود
في بعدك عايشة مهمومة و من اللي عملته مصدومة
وحاسة كإني مقسومة و نصي الثاني موش موجود

بكل ما فيا أنا عايزاك و نفسي انك تكلمني
عشان حسيت و أنا سايباك بروحي بتنسحب مني
تعال قولي أي كلام أنا هصالحك أكيد بعده
أنا موش عايزة بنا خصام عشان أنا قلبي مش قدو​


----------



## soso a (11 يونيو 2015)

أنا حبيتك .. حب فوق الحب.. وإديتك سنين عمري وسميتك حبيب قلبي وصدقني ماصدقت إن أنا لاقيتك  واقول من تاني ... نفسي تبقي الدنيا سمعاني  غرامك ليا وداني لدنيا بعيد ونفسي أعيد معاك كل الي فات تاني  حبيب قلبي ... هنا روحي... لاقيت فرحة سنيني معاك ... ومأمناك وهأقسم حياتي معاك  بأحبك ..وانا وياك أحلامي هأعيشها معاك أنا بأدعيلك .. في النهار والليل .. وهأحكيلك عشان تعرف.. وأوريلك وصلت لفين  ولو ينفع هآخد من عمري وأديلك  حبيبي ياغالي ... بيك لاقيت احلامي رجعالي يا أكتر حد أبقالي .. انا اتمنيته وشكلي دعيت في ساعة ببانها فاتحة لي  حبيب قلبي ... هنا روحي... لاقيت فرحة سنيني معاك ... ومأمناك وهأقسم حياتي معاك  بأحبك ..وانا وياك أحلامي هأعيشها معاك
​


----------



## soso a (11 يونيو 2015)

لكلام عن ذكرياتنا .. ليه مالينا بالحنين .. ليه بننسى كل حاجه .. لما نسمع كلمتين ..  "عن زمان وأيام زمان .. وحكايات أولها كان .. كنا لسه فى البدايه .. كنا لسه عاشقين ...  ليه بنهرب م اللى كان .. لما نتﻻقى ف مكان فين حنين اول مقابله .. لما كنا مصدقين ...   تعمل ايه كلمة ياريتنا .. ومين يرجع عمر راح .. كنا بنشوف كل حاجه .. حلوه حتى لو جراح​


----------



## soso a (11 يونيو 2015)

سامحنى حبيبى ​


----------



## +Sameh+ (14 يونيو 2015)

ترنيمة: ما أحب مساكنكـ -فيفيان-
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 يونيو 2015)

*يا يسوع يا نور 
ابونا موسى رشدى *​


----------



## soul & life (14 يونيو 2015)

الدمعة صعبة


----------



## soso a (14 يونيو 2015)

سامحنا يا فادينا ​


----------



## soso a (14 يونيو 2015)

يا من تميتنى عنى ​


----------



## soso a (15 يونيو 2015)

*بفضل نعمتك*
​


----------



## soso a (15 يونيو 2015)

*ترنيمة يسوع خلاصى(انا نن عين) لـ ابونا موسى*


​


----------



## soso a (15 يونيو 2015)

*ترنيمة فرحان بيك *
​


----------



## soso a (15 يونيو 2015)

بتحس بيا ​


----------



## soso a (15 يونيو 2015)

ترنيمة أمامك أيها المصلوب 

امامك ايها المصلوب اذيب العمر قربانا بمجدك فامنح المغلوب مدى الايام تحنانا

اذيب العمر قربانا اذيب الروح ايمانا بمجدك فامنح المغلوب مدى الايام تحنانا

الهي عفوك انصرني على نفسي ونورني وفي ملكوتك اذكرني اذا ما موعدي حانا الهي فامنح المغلوب مدى الايام تحنانا


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 يونيو 2015)

soso a قال:


> يا من تميتنى عنى ​





soso a قال:


> *بفضل نعمتك*
> ​


*بحبهم جدااااااااااااا *​


----------



## soso a (16 يونيو 2015)

*مازلت في عينيك *
​


----------



## soso a (16 يونيو 2015)

طمنى وقولى يا هوى رايحلى قلبى يا هوى رايحلى يا قلبى يا هوى كانوا قدرنا نبقى سوا


----------



## soso a (16 يونيو 2015)

هيدى قصتنا


----------



## soso a (17 يونيو 2015)

سلم لى عليه ​


----------



## soso a (20 يونيو 2015)

حنانك يا رب يغزو القلوب، فأنت الصديق وأنت الحبيب.
لأجل الخطاة بذلت الحياة، سفكت دماءك فوق الصليب.
فليس شبيهٌ لحبك هذا، فحُب الإله عجيبٌ عجيب.
تحب الجميع وإذ يطلبون، بكل حنانٍ لهم تستجيب.
وتصغى إليهم بطول أناة، فصدرك يا رب صدرٌ رحيب.
تنادي الجميع: تعالوا إليَّ، لكم في فؤادي الشفوق نصيب.
تعالوا إليَّ يا جميع التعابى، فيفرح قلب الحزين الكئيب.
فتحت فؤادي لكم يا بني، وقلبي ينادي فهل مَنْ مُجيب.
تعالوا سريعاً ولا تبطئوا، فعُرسي مُعدٌ ووقتي قريب.
نعم يا إلهي سنأتي إليك، بحُب حرارته كاللهيب


----------



## soso a (22 يونيو 2015)

لو كنت مكانك


----------



## soso a (22 يونيو 2015)

ارتاح خلاص خليتني مجروحة
ومن احزاني مدبوحة
وهزيت ثقتي جوايا

ارتاح رسمت الخطة ببراعة
لا قلبك حس ولا راعي
عذابى وجرحي وبكايا

وبعد ده كله بتقول عني كنت يومين
وتضحك لو يجيبوا في سيرتى بالساعتين

لو كنت مكانك مكنتش هقول ولا نص اللى قولته
كفايه اللى انتا عملته وفي ايه تاني

وبدل ما تقلل فى قيمتي وتجرح اكتر كرامتي
ياريتك متجبشى سيرتى ياريت تنساني

اوقات بنندم فيها علي الطيبة
وأصل الدنيا دي غريبة تملي ترخص الغالي

وخلاص دي غلطه غبية واخيرة
منا انا لو كنت شريرة مكنش هيبقي ده حالي

بتتكلم عليا ازاي كده ومع مين
ده انا اللي عشان رضاها جريت وراها سنين


----------



## soso a (22 يونيو 2015)

أنا بت جدعه وإسأل عليا .. وجدعنتى دى عاده
ماشيه سليم .. وعامله اللى عليا وزياده
أنا اللى فاهمه الأصول وفى ناس ناكره وعندها بلاده
واقفه أنا وقفت رجاله .. عايشه لغيرى وهامله أنا حالى
صابره طول عمرى وشياله .. والغالى بيرخص للغالى
بت مصرية صعيدية واصيله .. لما تحتاجها تلاقيها سداده
بت مصرية صعيديه من عيله .. فى منى كتير دى بلادنا ولاده

يا بت علمتك وفلح فيكى علامى
كبرتى وبقيتى كيف القمر قدامى


يابوى دانت الأصل والنور لأيامى

بت مصرية صعيدية واصيله .. لما تحتاجها تلاقيها سداده
بت مصرية صعيديه من عيله .. فى منى كتير دى بلادنا ولاده
بت مصرية صعيدية واصيله


----------



## soso a (23 يونيو 2015)

ظروف معاندانى 
وائل جسار


----------



## soso a (28 يونيو 2015)

أي ســـرٍّ فيك إنّي لست أدري
 كل ما فيك من الأسـرار يغري
 خطرٌ ينســــابُ من مفترّ ثغر
 فـتنة تـــــعصف مــن لفتة نحرِ
 قدر ينسج من خصلة شـــــعر
 زورق يســبحُ في موجةِ عطرِ
 في عباب غامض التيار يجري
 واصلاً ما بين عينيك وعمري
 رفرف الصمتُ ولكن ها هنا​


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 يونيو 2015)

*يا اعزواغلى واطيب قلب[FONT=\"Times] 
*​*فسر للعالم معنى الحب[FONT=\"Times] 
[/FONT]وان شاوروا وقالو عليك طيب[FONT=\"Times] 
[/FONT]خليك هنا من قلبي قريب[FONT=\"Times] 
[/FONT]وكفايه تكون انسان في زمان[FONT=\"Times] 
[/FONT]فيه طيبه القلب بتتعيب[FONT=\"Times] 
[/FONT]حبيتك انا مع ان الحب اللي جمعنا[FONT=\"Times] 
[/FONT]مبقاش له مكان زي زمان ابدا ولا معنى[FONT=\"Times] 
[/FONT]خد قلبي وهات قلبك هاته[FONT=\"Times] 
[/FONT]يا ابو قلب حياتي بدقاته
يا طــيب "انغــــــــام"
[FONT=\"Times] [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## soso a (29 يونيو 2015)

مرسال__(مسار___إجبارى) ​


----------



## soso a (30 يونيو 2015)

*فــــيروز مصر عادت شمسك الذهب*
​


----------



## kawasaki (1 يوليو 2015)

*If I Could Tell You

Yanni​*


----------



## soso a (1 يوليو 2015)

بعد سماع كميه رهيبه ومرعبه من الاخبار 


شويه راحه من الاخبار 
بكره تعرف يا حبيبى 

https://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=youtu.be&v=hFgeZyQV0AA


----------



## soso a (2 يوليو 2015)

قلبى دق


----------



## soso a (3 يوليو 2015)

محدش اغلى من بلادى


----------



## +Sameh+ (3 يوليو 2015)

ترنيمة: اتحبني
​


----------



## kawasaki (6 يوليو 2015)

*Celine dion - I`m alive​*


----------



## اني بل (6 يوليو 2015)

[YOUTUBE]ERi95Idu0XU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## kawasaki (6 يوليو 2015)

*اصلها بتفرق في حياتك واحده 
عموووووووري*​


----------



## اني بل (6 يوليو 2015)

من احبهم لقلبي

تحياتي إلك الأخ زياد

[YOUTUBE]ser0uDzB-ug[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## +Sameh+ (15 يوليو 2015)

القداس الغريغوري -ابونا يوسف اسعد-
​


----------



## soso a (20 يوليو 2015)

الحب المستحيل 

وائل كافورى


----------



## soso a (22 يوليو 2015)

[YOUTUBE]HwxVVYKDnSQ[/YOUTUBE]

*شابب على طراطيف عنواني*

​


----------



## soso a (24 يوليو 2015)

ربنا قلبه كبير 

​


----------



## soso a (24 يوليو 2015)

*ترنيمة صراخ التعبانين للمرنمة أيريني أبو جابر*


​


----------



## soso a (24 يوليو 2015)

*دى ايديك محوطانى*
​


----------



## soso a (27 يوليو 2015)

*ترنيمه مجد مريم يتعظم*
​


----------



## soso a (4 أغسطس 2015)

[YOUTUBE]s5bU7M9OZcE&index=9&list=PLpS70EgCr6hBxY0WsAnvibPs1j7ii6ayL[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## ++ كاترين ++ (9 أغسطس 2015)

*ناطر-مروان خوري​*


----------



## اني بل (10 أغسطس 2015)

++ كاترين ++ قال:


> *ناطر-مروان خوري​*



الله الله الله 
بحب الغنية ياقمر وبسمعها عالطووول لحلاوتها 
مروان فنان شامل وموهوب ..
منورة ياعسولة


----------



## اني بل (10 أغسطس 2015)

[YOUTUBE]mXjFYKOqqEs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ++ كاترين ++ (10 أغسطس 2015)

*era - Ameno*

*just reminds me of sharm el sheikh*
:190vu:​


----------



## اني بل (10 أغسطس 2015)

++ كاترين ++ قال:


> *era - Ameno*
> 
> *just reminds me of sharm el sheikh*
> :190vu:​



انتي زعلانة ليه ياعسولة 
عيونك يلبق لها الفرح والسعادة


----------



## ABOTARBO (13 أغسطس 2015)

يا مريم البكر فقت الشمس و القمر
و كل نجم بأفلاك السماء سرى
يا أم يسوع يا أمي و يا أملي


----------



## ++ كاترين ++ (13 أغسطس 2015)

*بعشقهاا*​[YOUTUBE]VPmllcbK_7s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## اني بل (13 أغسطس 2015)

[YOUTUBE]diMIVslFczE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## اني بل (13 أغسطس 2015)

من محبي مسلسل الهندي من النظرة الثانية بارون وسانيا

[YOUTUBE]3VXm7y-2zA4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (13 أغسطس 2015)

بلطية العايمة 
روتانا سينما


----------



## اني بل (13 أغسطس 2015)

بمكان نت عم اسمع اغنية سيرين عبد النور


----------



## اني بل (13 أغسطس 2015)

وهلق عم اسمع يارا


----------



## soso a (15 أغسطس 2015)

[YOUTUBE]RlK7m1Sxu-M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## اني بل (16 أغسطس 2015)

هديتي لكاترين الحلووووة

[YOUTUBE]6rbyTutXk4E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kiroles (17 أغسطس 2015)

**

وانا بعد اربع سنين بقولك انا بسمع من نفس الشريط بس الترنيمة بتاعت الشريط نفسه *يا سبب وجودي* :99:


----------



## ++ كاترين ++ (23 أغسطس 2015)

*sos-indila​*


----------



## soso a (25 أغسطس 2015)

وانا معاك بقيت مستغربه من كل حاجه
و ليه كل حاجه معاك بقت مستغرباني

كلام في سرك حبي ليك مش من شويه
معرفش دا محسوبلي و لا محسوب عليا
بس اللي انا عارفاه ان انا وجودي في حياتك
مسأله موت أو حياه بالنسبه ليا

انا ازاي بقيت في الحاله دي اللي وصلت ليها
جيت احكم مشاعري جيت انت واتحكمت فيها
ده كان نفسي امسك نفسي و مقولكش حاجه
لقيت كل حاجه داريتها بحكيلك عليها

كلام في سرك حبي ليك مش من شويه
معرفش دا محسوبلي و لا محسوب عليا
بس اللي انا عارفاه ان انا وجودي في حياتك
مسأله موت أو حياه بالنسبه ليا


----------



## soso a (25 أغسطس 2015)

ضميرى بيأنبنى عشان
خانتنى دموعى لما قولتلى هتسيبني
مش حابة بالذات انت تبقى شايفني
فى عز ضعفي اللى غالبني

و انا مستاهلش أصغر
كده بصغر كده بالشكل دا فى عينيك
لا، دى الواحده قوتها فى فراقها كبريائها
و انا مش هصعب عليك

طبيعي حاسه بخسارة
و كل كلامنا فسه مراره
لكني محبش ابقى كده
حبيبى الدنيا دواره

اكيد ديا دموع قشرة
علاقه صفر من عشرة
و ابكى ليه انا وعلى ايه
علي الدهب اللى بان قشرة

و انا مستاهلش أصغر
كده بصغر كده بالشكل دا فى عينيك
لا، دى الواحده قوتها فى فراقها كبريائها
و انا مش هصعب عليك


----------



## ++ كاترين ++ (25 أغسطس 2015)

*Tanto-pablo alboran ​*


----------



## soso a (25 أغسطس 2015)

القريب منك بعيد


----------



## ++ كاترين ++ (27 أغسطس 2015)

*اكبر اناني - مروان خوري​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 سبتمبر 2015)

*ما بلاش . حماقى *​


----------



## gaser2 (7 سبتمبر 2015)

أُغنية أواه يا قلب لمحمد عبده

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uRvAWy6yxf4


----------



## +Sameh+ (10 سبتمبر 2015)

تأمل الرب يحفظك -البابا شنودة-​


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 سبتمبر 2015)

*ما بلاش "حماقى"*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (12 سبتمبر 2015)

يسوع رفيقي -هايدي-
​


----------



## paul iraqe (23 سبتمبر 2015)

[YOUTUBE]watch?v=d3Do8A3OPpQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## kawasaki (31 أكتوبر 2015)

* Nothing Else Matters​*


----------



## +بنت العذراء+ (1 نوفمبر 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BfY1_ZQs9oM


----------



## soso a (28 ديسمبر 2015)

صمت الليل وهدوء


----------



## soso a (15 مارس 2016)

*معقول نتقابل تانى*
​


----------



## soso a (27 مارس 2016)

[YOUTUBE]csIShE5Ccb8[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## soso a (27 مارس 2016)

ترنيمه ياللى بتسند القلوب


----------



## soso a (27 مارس 2016)

*                  ترنيمة يا محبا مات عن جنس البشر           *


​


----------



## soso a (27 مارس 2016)

[YOUTUBE]5RmrRgjREV4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 أبريل 2016)

*من غيرك "تامر عاشور"*​


----------



## misoo (16 مايو 2016)

اغنيه للهضبه  عمرودياب[  امنتك   )​


----------



## kawasaki (11 يونيو 2016)

Keys To Imagination​


----------



## misoo (18 يونيو 2016)

_ امنتك
للهضبه
عمرودياب
بجد اغنيه تحفه_​


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 يوليو 2016)

*ما بلاش "حماقى"*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 أغسطس 2016)

*اوعديني "رامي جمال"*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 أغسطس 2016)

*لحظة الفراق "حسين الجسمي"*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 أغسطس 2016)

*احــــــــزان حـــــــــــوا *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 أغسطس 2016)

*وحشتنى دنيتى 
" الجسمى"*​


----------



## soso a (17 أغسطس 2016)

يمكِن أنا مش هييّ البنت المفكّر فييّ بس شي إني راح فِل راح تتندَم علييّ ..

فيروز -أغنية قصة صغيرة كتير.


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 أغسطس 2016)

*لو كان يرضيك 
"عمرو دياب"*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 أغسطس 2016)

*تقدر تتكلم 
"عمرو دياب"*​


----------



## soso a (18 أغسطس 2016)

بتذكر آخر مرة شفتك سنتا . بتذكر وقتا آخـر كلمة قلتـا
وما عدت شفتك .. وهلأ شفتك .. كيفك إنت .. ملاّ إنت

 كيفك إنت
من روائع السيدة فيروز


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 أغسطس 2016)

*خلينى جنبك 
"عمرو دياب"*​


----------



## soso a (24 أغسطس 2016)

Fayrouz - El Helwa De / فيروز - الحلوة دى


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 أغسطس 2016)

*يا اعز واغلى واطيب قلب 
"انغام"*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 سبتمبر 2016)

*الحضــــــــن 
البوم اليسا الجديد *
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 سبتمبر 2016)

*اغلي الحبايب 
"اليسا"
*​


----------



## misoo (18 سبتمبر 2016)

بسمع دلوقتى .اليسا سهرانا ياليل
وانا سهران ياليل هههههههههههه


----------



## misoo (18 سبتمبر 2016)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *اغلي الحبايب
> "اليسا"
> *​



ايوه بقى  انا بعشق اليساااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 سبتمبر 2016)

*عكس اللى شايفنها 
"اليــســــــــا"*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (29 سبتمبر 2016)

*مـــــش عـارفــــه ليـــــه 
"اليســـا"*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 سبتمبر 2016)

*أمنـتــــــــك 
"عمرو دياب"*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 أكتوبر 2016)

*مكتوبة ليك 
"اليســــا"*​


----------



## Maran+atha (2 أكتوبر 2016)

وعظة للأنبا يؤنس


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 أكتوبر 2016)

*مراثى ارميا *​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (31 أكتوبر 2016)

*أقدر أقوله أبويا <3*​


----------



## gaser2 (1 نوفمبر 2016)

خليها بقلبي تجرح
"ليال عبّود"


----------



## soso a (7 نوفمبر 2016)

يا يسوع مركبتى تعبانه


----------



## kalimooo (14 نوفمبر 2016)

[YOUTUBE]Eu5M5vw_flw[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## kalimooo (14 نوفمبر 2016)

[YOUTUBE]qLh-VRvHSuE[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## soso a (20 نوفمبر 2016)

ترنيمة انا إناء أسود كسر عليل


----------



## gaser2 (23 نوفمبر 2016)

"Tu Bijlee Hai"
لـ Madhuri Dixit و Anil Kapoor


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 نوفمبر 2016)

*محتجالك
 "نانسي عجرم"*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (8 ديسمبر 2016)

*ياللي مُت بدالي :new8:*​


----------



## soso a (9 ديسمبر 2016)

أحب يديك 
فايا يونان


----------



## soso a (11 ديسمبر 2016)

سحابة الشهداء


----------



## soso a (13 ديسمبر 2016)

فوق حدود الفهم عندى

وعدى كل التوقعات

الاله

ازاى حببنى

وانا واحد خاطى 

مات

تحبنى وانا مستاهلشى 

وتشيل عنى موتى الاكيد

وقلبى كان لرب غيرك

استعبدنى بقيت من حديد

حبك انت يارب واضح

زى شمس بتنهى ليل

وانت جاى تقول مسامح

والصليب اكبر دليل


----------



## soso a (1 يناير 2017)

كيف بدى خاف مت العتمه 
ماى مخول


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 مارس 2017)

ساعات ساعات 
"صباح"​


----------



## فهد العنزي (8 مارس 2017)

بسمع اغنية حزينة الحياة مملة بدون مشاعر


----------



## soso a (8 مارس 2017)

فيروز 
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 مارس 2017)

*راحل 
"عمرو دياب"
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 مارس 2017)

*عدت الايام عليا 
"عمرو دياب"
*​


----------



## soso a (10 مارس 2017)

شيرين 
ليه بشتقلك ​


----------



## soso a (10 مارس 2017)

*اسمع بنفسك*
​


----------



## soso a (10 مارس 2017)

​
* شيرين - لو لسه باقى*


----------



## soso a (10 مارس 2017)

​
*لا تكذبي - الفنانة نجاة الصغيرة*


----------



## soso a (10 مارس 2017)

بس وحياة اللى فات ​


----------



## soso a (10 مارس 2017)

​
*                    ترنيمة عيد تكوينى         *


----------



## soso a (10 مارس 2017)

​اتوب ازاى لو انت متوبتنيش  وارجع لية لو انت مردتنيش واعيش لية واسيب كفنى  لو بصلاتك انت مندهتنيش  لااااااااا انا مش قادر ارجع انا تعبااااااااان انا متكبل ربطانى قيود الانسان  انا عجبانى شهوة نفسى  سيقانى خطيتى وغرقان  صدقنى انا كارة حااالى  ولا راضى بكل اللى جرااااالى  بس اعمل اية فى ضعفى  غالبنى اسرنى ومالك حاااااالى  نادينى انت بحنانك ردنى  احيينى تانى ولحضنك شدنى  عيد تكوينى وشكلنى  اغلب فيا نفسى لطريقك دلنى


----------



## soso a (10 مارس 2017)

​
*الرب قريب لمن يدعوه*


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 مارس 2017)

*حنين "وردة"*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 مارس 2017)

*قسوة قلبك 
"مجد القاسم" 
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 مارس 2017)

*ملهمش فى الطيب 
"ايهاب توفيق"*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 مارس 2017)

*يا سارقنى 
"مجد القاسم"*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 مارس 2017)

*ليلة من الليالي 
" نجاة "
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 مارس 2017)

الطير المسافر 
" نجاة" ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 مارس 2017)

*أنا حبك "اصالة"
*​


----------



## soso a (21 مارس 2017)

صاحبه الصون والعفاف


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 مارس 2017)

*سيرة الحب 
" ام كلثوم " 
*​


----------



## soso a (22 مارس 2017)

ملهمته الوحيدة


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 مارس 2017)

شوقنا  " عمرو "​


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 مارس 2017)

*لو قادر 
"عمرو دياب" 
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 مايو 2017)

*كان يا ما كان 
"ميادة الحناوي" 
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 مايو 2017)

أ*حزان حوا *​


----------



## soso a (7 يونيو 2017)

عكس اللى شايفنها 
اليسا


----------



## soso a (26 يونيو 2017)

Andre Soueid 

 عزف على الكمان 
أندريه سويد


----------



## اني بل (6 يوليو 2017)

بدندن كلمات ترنيمة يدك المثقوبة


----------



## +Sameh+ (8 يوليو 2017)

JK]ترنيمة: تنده عليا واسكتك​


----------



## Remark (10 يوليو 2017)

*بُـشْـرِة خـيـر !!*

*
بُـشْـرِة خـيـر !!*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 يوليو 2017)

*موجوع قلبي 
" نجوي فاروق" 
*​


----------



## magdyzaky (20 يوليو 2017)

يجرح ويعصب ++قداسة البابا شنودة ++حبيبي++


----------



## Remark (21 يوليو 2017)

*تِسْلَمْ الأيادى !!*

*
تِسْلَمْ الأيادى !!​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 أغسطس 2017)

*أوعديني *​


----------



## Remark (5 أغسطس 2017)

*"تحيا مصر"*

*
"تحيا مصر" !!​*


----------



## Remark (8 أغسطس 2017)

*أم الدنيا !!*

*
"أم الـدنـيـا" !!​*


----------



## Remark (12 أغسطس 2017)

*"يا بلادى" !!*

*
"يا بلادى" !!​*


----------



## Remark (29 أغسطس 2017)

*"عظيمة يا مـصـر" !!*

*
"عظيمة يا مـصـر" !!​*


----------



## gaser2 (11 أكتوبر 2017)

يوناني:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pycb0LSIeU8

بلغاري:
Desislava feat. Mandi and Ustata - Pusni go pak


----------



## gaser2 (14 أكتوبر 2017)

أغنية يونانيّة جميله

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vDjiJKwG238


----------



## gaser2 (14 أكتوبر 2017)

أسمهان - امتى هتعرف

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Onzg6mGO4ts


----------



## gaser2 (15 أكتوبر 2017)

أسمهان - يا حبيبي تعال إلحقني شوغ اللي جرالي

"لشكي وأبكي وأحكي بلكي - يلين قلبكـ "

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1pIiTdb9WAg​


----------



## Remark (20 أكتوبر 2017)

*تسلم إيديك !!*

*
"تِسْلَمْ إيديك" !!​*


----------



## Remark (23 أكتوبر 2017)

[YOUTUBE]JiGsFcDISso[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## gaser2 (23 أكتوبر 2017)

Remark قال:


> *
> "تِسْلَمْ إيديك" !!​*



أشكركـ :t13:


----------



## gaser2 (24 أكتوبر 2017)

كنتُ أبحث عن شيء باللغة اللاتينيّة لأعرف كيف صوتها ووجدت هذه الترنيمة الجميلة التي لم أفهم منها كلمة واحده:

[YOUTUBE]XqSjIQBtuVY[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## gaser2 (24 أكتوبر 2017)

[YOUTUBE]TacNIbmDZ4s[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Remark (26 أكتوبر 2017)

*تسلم إيديك !!*

*
"تِسْلَمْ إيديك" !!​*​

[YOUTUBE]oKhuNQSImPw&feature=youtu.be[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (26 أكتوبر 2017)

Remark قال:


> *
> "تِسْلَمْ إيديك" !!​*​
> 
> [YOUTUBE]oKhuNQSImPw[/YOUTUBE]​


*
إيه المرة دى مشاركاته عجبتك و بطلت تسمع مسرحيات زماااان !!!!!!
:t33::t33::t33::t33::t33::t33::t33:*


----------



## Remark (27 أكتوبر 2017)

*مسرحيات زمان !!*



AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> *
> إيه المرة دى مشاركاته عجبتك و بطلت تسمع مسرحيات زماااان !!!!!!
> :t33::t33::t33::t33::t33::t33::t33:*















:new6::new6::new6:​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (28 أكتوبر 2017)

​



​



​


----------



## gaser2 (28 أكتوبر 2017)

[YOUTUBE]bbdRxPBxvzI[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## gaser2 (4 نوفمبر 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Gt2GIHbmSE

[YOUTUBE]1Gt2GIHbmSE[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## gaser2 (7 نوفمبر 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qvt_Ae1eRPo

[YOUTUBE]qvt_Ae1eRPo[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Remark (8 نوفمبر 2017)

*
تِسْلَمْ الأيادى !!​*


----------



## Remark (19 نوفمبر 2017)

[YOUTUBE]qmEbVcqcQ_I[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Remark (21 نوفمبر 2017)

[YOUTUBE]y8oyGhn1u6c[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Remark (26 نوفمبر 2017)

[YOUTUBE]4gzLKd7nItI[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Remark (5 ديسمبر 2017)

*مسرحيات زمان !!*

[YOUTUBE]ZQqEWj7Rhu0[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Remark (8 ديسمبر 2017)

[YOUTUBE]tHd8MdKWfdY[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## soso a (8 ديسمبر 2017)

انت ليك فى حياتى خطه
1- انت ليك فى حياتى خطةخلينى اقبل مافيها حلو مرة مرة مرة بس لازم هتعديها
القرار
يا الهى يا حبيبى من اديك قابل وراضى راح اقول لنفسى طيعى 
(انت بتبدل رمادى)
2_كنت غافل عينى قافل عن اراتك عن مشيئتك بس صوتك قال هقودك 
(مش هسيبك وقت ضيقتك )
3_مسكت ايدك علمتنى اعلى فوق كل الجبال ولو امانى الكون سبتنى 
(يحلا وياك الرحال)
القرار*
4_مش هبص بعين حزينة على اللى فات من زكريات انت جاى باحلى زينة 
(ليك انا ايو ومعاك)


----------



## Remark (8 ديسمبر 2017)

[YOUTUBE]PoBWDebdKdw[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Remark (9 ديسمبر 2017)

[YOUTUBE]ivekXBNSVOg[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Remark (10 ديسمبر 2017)

[YOUTUBE]YPmb9Uli-C8[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Remark (10 ديسمبر 2017)

[YOUTUBE]TXFo1_cOod4[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Remark (10 ديسمبر 2017)

[YOUTUBE]PoBWDebdKdw[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Remark (11 ديسمبر 2017)

[YOUTUBE]ivekXBNSVOg[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Remark (11 ديسمبر 2017)

*مسرحيات زمان !!*














[YOUTUBE]0hQayb61IFs[/YOUTUBE]​
:new6::new6::new6:​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 ديسمبر 2017)

*[FONT=&quot]يختشي كاميلة لوح مامي .. وهو مكثوووف كدة ووشه ف الأرض*​
*[FONT=&quot]
*​
*[FONT=&quot][YOUTUBE]2JhsYgJUWdw[/YOUTUBE][/FONT]*​ 
*[FONT=&quot]فخامة الرئيس ... منذ أن ألتقيت بك في سبتمبر الماضي[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أيييـ .. ولقد رأيتك .. وإ[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]إعجابي الشديد بـ ... شخص ..أيـ[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]شخصية الرئيس ... المتفردة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]فخامة الرئيس ..بكل قوة وبكل وضوح ..إييـــ[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ستجدني أنا وماسر .. بجانبك في تنفيذ هذه الأستراتيجية لمواجهة الإرهاب[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]والقضاء عليه [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]النقطة التانية والموضوع التاني فخامة الرئيس[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هتجدني .. وبقوة أيضاً .إييـــ[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]داعم وبشدة كل الجهود اللي هتبذل من أجل إيجاد حل ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]قضية القرن .. في صفقة القرن[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]اللي انا متأكد إن فخامة الرئيس حيستطيع أنه يجدها [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]!!!!!!!!!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]( ثانك يو فيري ماتش ) مستر بريذدينت[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( ثانك يو بوبي الحبوب )[/FONT]*​    :smile02:smile02:smile02
​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## Remark (11 ديسمبر 2017)

[YOUTUBE]ivekXBNSVOg[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Remark (11 ديسمبر 2017)

[YOUTUBE]y8oyGhn1u6c[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Remark (12 ديسمبر 2017)

*مسرحيات زمان !!*













[YOUTUBE]0hQayb61IFs[/YOUTUBE]​
:new6::new6::new6:​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (13 ديسمبر 2017)

*[FONT=&quot]من هي شخصية " عبود عبده عبود " ؟*​​ ​


Remark قال:


> [YOUTUBE]0hQayb61IFs[/YOUTUBE]​​


 *[FONT=&quot]أولاً أود أن أشكر الأبن  :flowers: " *​*Remark**[FONT=&quot]" :flowers:[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]والذي يُلح في عرضها علينا وكأنها مقرر ( حياته ) 
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]و... لولاه لما تعرف الكثيرون عن هذه الشخصية الرائعة[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يُتبع ...[/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (13 ديسمبر 2017)

Remark قال:


> [YOUTUBE]0hQayb61IFs[/YOUTUBE]​​


 *[FONT=&quot]جسد الفنان الكوميدي الراحل " أمين الهنيدي "*​​ *[FONT=&quot]شخصية " عبود عبده عبود " في مسرحية حملت نفس الأسم[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]تدور أحداث المسرحية في إطار كوميدي خفيف يعتمد على المفارقات[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]والشخصية لمحامي يبتعد عن الأساليب الملتوية القذرة التي يلجأ إليها البعض 
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]ممن يمتهنون مهنة المُحاماه 
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فيبذل جهده في عمل مصالحة بين المتخاصمين[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ويحرص أشد الحرص على ألا يلجأوا إلي المحكمة 
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يُتبع ...[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 ديسمبر 2017)

*[FONT=&quot]ولكن أسلوب "عبود" في التطوع لحل مشاكل الناس وإبداء النُصح والمشورة (بدون مقابل) *​​ *[FONT=&quot]لم يُعجب ( الشياطين ) 
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مما جعل رئيس الشياطين يجتمع مع الشيطانة ( أذيِّة ) :smile02وزميلها ( فساد ):smile02[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]في مكتب " عبود " لتدبير كل الحيل لطمس شخصيته [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فهل نجحت الشياطين ؟[/FONT]*​ 


Remark قال:


> [YOUTUBE]0hQayb61IFs[/YOUTUBE]​​


 *[FONT=&quot] ( هذه أحداث المسرحية و يمكنكم مشاهدتها )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يُتبع ...[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 ديسمبر 2017)

وبصراحه الدنيا بتغيرنا بالراحه
وما بين شعور بالذنب والراحه كله اختلط
بقى عادي ناس يختاروا صح ويتأذوا
والحب مش محكوم بحاجه تميزه
مش اى احساس بالسعاده بيتقبل
ولا اى وعد بناخده سهل ننفذه
وبصراحه الدنيا بتغيرنا بالراحه
وما بين شعور بالذنب والراحه كله  اختلط ​


----------



## Remark (15 ديسمبر 2017)

[YOUTUBE]iSOhnXj7B60[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Remark (16 ديسمبر 2017)

[YOUTUBE]ow6A70MtPR0[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Remark (18 ديسمبر 2017)

[YOUTUBE]qmEbVcqcQ_I[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Remark (19 ديسمبر 2017)

[YOUTUBE]KKy2aH9144c[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Remark (21 ديسمبر 2017)

[YOUTUBE]rk2Uwewznu4[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## soso a (23 ديسمبر 2017)

عدت يا يوم مولدى 
فريد الاطرش


----------



## Remark (26 ديسمبر 2017)

[YOUTUBE]PtV7We0teJk[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Remark (27 ديسمبر 2017)

[YOUTUBE]QFWPjLcyTsc[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Remark (28 ديسمبر 2017)

[YOUTUBE]ZQqEWj7Rhu0[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Remark (28 ديسمبر 2017)

[YOUTUBE]dnEVaLmnMuU[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Remark (29 ديسمبر 2017)

[YOUTUBE]oR7HhPs8obY[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Remark (30 ديسمبر 2017)

[YOUTUBE]ivekXBNSVOg[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## soso a (30 ديسمبر 2017)

يا يسوع يا غالى


----------



## R.O.R.O (31 ديسمبر 2017)

*بقيت وحدك "أنغام"*​


----------



## Remark (2 يناير 2018)

[YOUTUBE]XQNpGS4PMRw[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## soso a (2 يناير 2018)

قصتنا حبّينا


----------



## Remark (3 يناير 2018)

[YOUTUBE]ZQqEWj7Rhu0[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Remark (3 يناير 2018)

*إهـداء إلى "الجماعات الإرهابية" و"أعـوانـهـا".. !؟!
*
[YOUTUBE]iSOhnXj7B60[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Remark (4 يناير 2018)

[YOUTUBE]y8oyGhn1u6c[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Remark (5 يناير 2018)

[YOUTUBE]oR7HhPs8obY[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Remark (9 يناير 2018)

[YOUTUBE]PoBWDebdKdw[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Remark (10 يناير 2018)

[YOUTUBE]tHd8MdKWfdY[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Remark (11 يناير 2018)

[YOUTUBE]YPmb9Uli-C8[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Remark (12 يناير 2018)

[YOUTUBE]ivekXBNSVOg[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Remark (12 يناير 2018)

[YOUTUBE]0hQayb61IFs[/YOUTUBE]​
:new6::new6::new6:​


----------



## Remark (12 يناير 2018)

*إهـداء إلى "الجماعات الإرهابية" و"أعـوانـهـا".. !؟!
*
[YOUTUBE]iSOhnXj7B60[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## R.O.R.O (3 فبراير 2018)

وف ليلة قابلوه، كلموه, سألوه، عن اسمي سألوه، عن حبي سألوه
قال ما اعرفوش, ما قابلتوش, ولا شفتوش, ما عاشرتوش
قال يعني مش فاكرنا، ولا فاكر حب بينا وأيامنا سوا
قال لكوا ايه ما تستغربوش، هو في حد النهاردة بيفتكر

روح قول له يا قمر فاكرنا ولا ناسي
ناسينا ولا فاكر ليالي السهر
ماتقوله يا قمر
ولا انت يا قمر اتعلمت القساوة وبقيت زي حبيبي
بتنسى يا قمر حبايبك يا قمر
غريبة و مش غريبة دنيا و فيها العجايب
بتريح اللي ظلموا و بتتعب الحبايب 



 لو الأيام بتتكلم "وردة" 

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 فبراير 2018)

أنا وانت .. نسينا نتعاتب ونتصارح
وعز عليك تسيب العند وتسامح
وعز علي أكون البادي واتصالح
وأصبح كل يوم بينا يفوت أصعب من امبارح
نسينا رقة العاشقين قسينا واحنا مش داريين
نسينا ازاي كده نسينا وايه ده اللي جرى لينا
أنا وانت ​


----------



## kawasaki (9 فبراير 2018)

​El H'Mame​


----------



## +Sameh+ (17 فبراير 2018)

القداس-الغريغوري
ابونا-يسى-رزق​


----------



## soso a (18 فبراير 2018)

انت ليك فى حياتى خطه


----------



## كلدانية (18 فبراير 2018)

ترنيمة
رافع عيني للسماء​


----------



## kawasaki (14 مارس 2018)

Ach Adan​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (22 مايو 2018)

Remark قال:


> [YOUTUBE]0hQayb61IFs[/YOUTUBE]​
> :new6::new6::new6:​



يااااااه بقالي كتير ماسمعتش المسرحية دي :spor2:


----------



## اني بل (18 يونيو 2018)

ترنيمة اوعى تاجل


----------



## kawasaki (19 يونيو 2018)

*In Da Club*​


----------



## kawasaki (29 يونيو 2018)

Braya​


----------



## kawasaki (6 يوليو 2018)

*Harvester Of Sorrow​*


----------



## kawasaki (12 يوليو 2018)

*Demis Roussos - Far Away*​


----------



## kawasaki (15 يوليو 2018)

صلاة باكر كاملة شباب الانبا رويس.. قناة مارمرقس​


----------



## +بنت العذراء+ (7 سبتمبر 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lFcSrYw-ARY


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 أكتوبر 2018)

*نسيت النوم *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 أكتوبر 2018)

*عدي العمر *​


----------



## mera22 (31 يناير 2019)

*ترنيمة محتاج حياة *


----------

